# Knife findings



## F-Flash

If you find rare knives, that you aint going to buy. Post them here.
Heres few that might interest some here:

Kurosaki western gyuto/kiritsuke:

http://couteaujaponais.oxatis.com/M...anal-yu-kurosaki-kiritsuke-250-mm-c2x26387635

Takamura hana 210 gyuto, free shipping worldwide:

http://www.japansemessen.nl/a-38047144/takamura/takamura-hana-damascus-gyuto-chefsmes-210-mm/

Hopefully someone picks them up.


----------



## Viggetorr

This is a great idea, hope the thread can be kept active!


----------



## Danzo

I saw a very similar Kurosaki in Portland this weekend. Same color handle, same k- tip shape, just 180mm. Kurosaki said the whitehouse chefs use those knives.


----------



## F-Flash

Dictum has some Tanaka R2 western knives for Sale. Under brand "katsuhiro"

https://www.dictum.com/en/search?sSearch=katsuhiro


----------



## Viggetorr

F-Flash said:


> Dictum has some Tanaka R2 western knives for Sale. Under brand "katsuhiro"
> 
> https://www.dictum.com/en/search?sSearch=katsuhiro


 
That seems like a fantastic price for a western Tanaka, does it not?


----------



## F-Flash

Yep, those are Steal at that Price.


----------



## ThinMan

It looks they are made by Saji, at least that’s what the description under the Sujihiki says.


----------



## F-Flash

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/katsuhiro-hocho.18763/

The katsuhiro ones are made by shigeki Tanaka, There IS also some saji knives Down The page.


----------



## F-Flash

https://www.1couteaujaponais.eu/KATSUHIRO/KatsuhiroJapaneseKnives.php

More katsuhiro Tanaka R2. Gyutos on stock also. Might Be Worth a Look If someone wants to get one. They are becoming More rare than katos.


----------



## tongas

http://couteaujaponais.oxatis.com/Mobile/MBSCCatalog.asp?catid=1794807

This is the front page of "couteauxjaponais" regarding smiths.

They do have a website and two shops. One in Paris , the other one in Reims .
Althougth i'd be happy to go to Reims and drink Champagne, it happens that my dear half works very close to the Paris shop, where i started holding Jknives before coming to this forum to ask for help choosing my first gyuto.

Description on the site isn't as much accurate than on this forum, so if members do need pictures, choil, blade thickness etc... I'd be able to go there and look for whatever is needed.

Just PM .
Ah , my camera isn't a top nocht one !


----------



## akafat

https://www.razorsharp.com.sg/ashi-hamono.html

I guess an ashi gyuto can be called rare. Cool knife but I would buy something else with that money.


----------



## Anton

akafat said:


> https://www.razorsharp.com.sg/ashi-hamono.html
> 
> I guess an ashi gyuto can be called rare. Cool knife but I would buy something else with that money.


until you try one


----------



## akafat

Anton said:


> until you try one


I would love to if I've got the chance to try an ashi. 
But this thread is about the rare knife I am not going to buy. This beauty is simply out of my max budget for a kitchen knife.


----------



## daddy yo yo

akafat said:


> https://www.razorsharp.com.sg/ashi-hamono.html
> 
> I guess an ashi gyuto can be called rare. Cool knife but I would buy something else with that money.


I think the purpose of this thread is to show links for knives which are actually available. The Ashi knives in the link aren’t...


----------



## akafat

daddy yo yo said:


> I think the purpose of this thread is to show links for knives which are actually available. The Ashi knives in the link aren’t...


Not with the yo gyuto yet


----------



## daddy yo yo

Message sent to the shop.


----------



## F-Flash

https://www.japanwoodworker.com/pro...a98a6170703a6b04aae6,5a6ba9a2617070774c097589

If its in stock for real. Hopefully we dont soon see it on BST for half More $$$


----------



## DitmasPork

F-Flash said:


> https://www.japanwoodworker.com/products/shigefusa-230mm-yanagiba-sashimi-hocho-right-handed-tokifusa-iizuka?via=5a6ba5a16170704a6304c604,5a6ba98a6170703a6b04aae6,5a6ba9a2617070774c097589
> 
> If its in stock for real. Hopefully we dont soon see it on BST for half More $$$


IMO, I actually like seeing Shigs on BST for higher prices. Means the market for quality J-knives is healthy and active and my lefty Shig suji has appreciated nicely. Just rewards for knife buyers who bought before the knives achieved rarity status. I'm pleased that I had snagged a Fujiyama, old Gengetsu, Kato, old KS and Shig when they were readily available. When/if I do sell, it'll rightly be for market value (I won't price gouge, but fair market value)—same as when I sell my apartment. Hopefully someone will pick up that Shig!


----------



## F-Flash

I just like them to Be used. And not collecting dust, just to Be sold for profit.


----------



## DitmasPork

F-Flash said:


> I just like them to Be used. And not collecting dust, just to Be sold for profit.


I hear you, personally I buy knives to use. However, I’ll bet that a significant percentage of clients of high end knife makers buying +$1k knives are collectors, good for the makers and market—rarity, authorship, mystique, hype, all valid reasons to buy in a luxury market. I.e. for the current going rate of a stock Kato, you could get a great custom, or other knives that are arguably better performers—Shigs and Katos et al have risen beyond the bang-for-buck category. I’ve resigned myself to the probability that I’ll never own a Shig, well past my means. I’m happy with my Mazaki.
Valuation is a tricky thing, which often baffles me, for instance you can buy a 180mm Cut Brooklyn gyuto in 52100 for $550, about the same price I bought my 240mm Kato for, go figure.
Apologies to thread starter for my rambling off topic.


----------



## Midsummer

F-Flash said:


> https://www.japanwoodworker.com/products/shigefusa-230mm-yanagiba-sashimi-hocho-right-handed-tokifusa-iizuka?via=5a6ba5a16170704a6304c604,5a6ba98a6170703a6b04aae6,5a6ba9a2617070774c097589
> 
> If its in stock for real. Hopefully we dont soon see it on BST for half More $$$



Does not look like that is in stock any longer..


----------



## DitmasPork

Midsummer said:


> Does not look like that is in stock any longer..


Says a few left when I clicked on the link?


----------



## Midsummer

Mine too.. but try to add to your cart..


----------



## F-Flash

Some konosuke fujiyama available at tosho


----------



## F-Flash

http://lapassiondescouteaux.fr/couteaux-de-cuisine-japonais/521-shigesusa-wa-gyuto-kasumi-225mm.html

3 pcs in stock


----------



## F-Flash

Xerxes Primus knives restocked on:
https://messerkontor.de/produkt-kat...xes-knives-deutschland-messerkontor-exclusiv/


----------



## Scarlette

The copper 230 Primus already sold out. 
I get it, love mine


----------



## MrHiggins

F-Flash said:


> Xerxes Primus knives restocked on:
> https://messerkontor.de/produkt-kat...xes-knives-deutschland-messerkontor-exclusiv/


Messerkontor showed the entire Primus line "in stock" in early November. I bought a Primus 2 gyuto without first talking to the store owner (Claudia) because I was scared they'd sell out quickly and I didn't want to waste time and miss out. Like I said, that was in early November. 

After I PayPal:ed the money, I emailed asking about ETA. "Two or three weeks" I was told. A month later, I again asked for an ETA. "Two or three weeks" was again the answer. The owner said the delay was out of her control and was on the maker's end. That's no doubt true, and I'm glad I'm getting responses to my emails (even if the responses lack the details I'd prefer).

I'm still waiting, and will continue to wait, but the bottom line is: just because Messerkontor says something is in stock does not mean that it is, in fact, in stock (or even that it will be in stock).


----------



## Kgp

I ordered one at about the same time and I'm getting the same story. As of late last week, she was hoping to have it this week, but no word from her yet.
Ken


----------



## MrHiggins

Kgp said:


> I ordered one at about the same time and I'm getting the same story. As of late last week, she was hoping to have it this week, but no word from her yet.
> Ken


Solidarity, brother. Hopefully we'll get good news soon...


----------



## banjo1071

You guys a goone be amazed, this stuff ist real great!


----------



## Kgp

Just sent her a note. I ordered a Primus I and the web page indicates that the Primus II is in stock. Asked if I could change my order. Just got reply that mine was packed for shipping last night and I'd be getting a tracking number shortly. Maybe for Christmas???

Ken


----------



## F-Flash

They got them last night (shown in instagram). Thats 90 knives, done from start to finish by him. Thats why eta is sometimes hard to estimate. Life happens.

But great knives, finally in stock. Get them while you can. Nobody knows If There Will Be new patchs and when could it Be.


----------



## MrHiggins

F-Flash said:


> They got them last night (shown in instagram). Thats 90 knives, done from start to finish by him. Thats why eta is sometimes hard to estimate. Life happens.
> 
> But great knives, finally in stock. Get them while you can. Nobody knows If There Will Be new patchs and when could it Be.


This is great news! Can't wait to see mine. I get how much hard work goes into this. My only complaint was that Messerkontor wouldn't give a straight answer. 

Anyway, no harm no foul. Looking forward to the Primus 2!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Whats the difference between Primus I and II apart from the bolster and handle pin material? The blade itself looks identical.


----------



## MrHiggins

I think (per an email from the retailer) that it's just the bolster and handle. I don't like bronze or brass, so I opted for the iron.


----------



## F-Flash

Yeah, thats the only difference. The iron is harder to work, hence The difference Price.. thats what ive Been told.


----------



## tgfencer

MrHiggins said:


> I think (per an email from the retailer) that it's just the bolster and handle.



This is correct.


----------



## MrHiggins

Got a notification from UPS that my Primus is "on the road"! So excited!


----------



## Kgp

I got one too, but no ETA available yet. Sure hope it's not on the slow boat! Need it for a Christmas present, from me to me!

Ken


----------



## Corradobrit1

Ordered my 23cm Primus II Gyuto last night, got the UPS tracking number this morning. Also picked up an Atelier Perceval folding knife with the cryo-treated Sandvik Thiers blade. Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Kgp said:


> I got one too, but no ETA available yet. Sure hope it's not on the slow boat! Need it for a Christmas present, from me to me!
> 
> Ken


So its a Primus I, just read your earlier post. If you haven't received the tracking number by now I'd be contacting Claudia for further updates. Got mine within 12 hours of ordering.


----------



## Kgp

Got the tracking number and delivery is scheduled for 12/24.

Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## Corradobrit1

I can see the New Buys forum being inundated with Xerxes Primus photos over the next week or 2. 

Pretty sure Claudia listed the the knives as in stock when they weren't. When I was looking on the site a few weeks ago they were showing in stock, then out of stock, then back in stock when she actually received them.


----------



## Corradobrit1

So who got their Xerxes today? Mine's on the truck for delivery but won't get it until 26th as business is closed Xmas Eve


----------



## MrHiggins

Corradobrit1 said:


> So who got their Xerxes today? Mine's on the truck for delivery but won't get it until 26th as business is closed Xmas Eve


I got mine!


----------



## daddy yo yo

I always found and still find the handle quite ugly, but it works, it is super-comfy! I got mine last year and it is a keeper!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Looking forward to hearing what you think once you've tried it. 

True the handle is more function over form based on the reviews I've read. Puts the user in a natural pinch grip position.


----------



## MrHiggins

daddy yo yo said:


> I always found and still find the handle quite ugly, but it works, it is super-comfy! I got mine last year and it is a keeper!


I always found the handle attractive, but to each their own for sure. 

It'll be a miracle if I don't break the tip of this knife. I've seen thin tips, but this one is ridiculous! A scalpel, for sure.

I just prepped a few pounds of green beans and mushrooms. Fun knife to use, but it's so thin behind the edge and tip that I really babied it. Hopefully with use, I'll be a little more confident.


----------



## daddy yo yo

I will rephrase my comment: the handle isn’t ugly for sure, but it also doesn’t look super-sexy. But in hand, it is a pleasure. Love the Primus every single time I use it!!!


----------



## Kgp

Mine got here!

Only thing I cut so far is the tip of my finger. Damn thing is sharp!

Ken


----------



## MrHiggins

Kgp said:


> View attachment 46168
> Mine got here!
> 
> Only thing I cut so far is the tip of my finger. Damn thing is sharp!
> 
> Ken


Mine already got me, too! Poked my finger with the tip dicing mushrooms.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Its not truly yours until you're 'blooded'.

My TF denka did the same thing as I was being a little too blase. Now I have a LOT more respect for these tools.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Received my order today of a 23 Xerxes gyuto and a Perceval/Thiers folding knife. I'll post pics tonight when I get home.

Very happy with Claudia's customer service. Based on the group photo on IG I made a request for one of two knives that appealed to me aesthetically. The first had a regular wavy Hamon (2nd from right) and second a straight even Hamon (4th from left) with a lighter colored handle. Didn't really care which I received. To my happy surprise I got the second example. When a vendor reads and responds to personal requests their rating in my eyes goes up. Little disappointed with the packaging (knife sandwiched between two polystyrene blocks and wrapped in paper) but I guess that keeps the pricing a bit lower. On the other hand Le Thiers Perceval was beautifully packaged with a well made leather pouch. Overall Messenkontor gets a big thumbs up.

Oh, and the handle on the Xerxes is SO comfortable.


----------



## Kgp

Mine was in a box and wrapped very well.
Looking forward to seeing the folding knife. Not familiar with that line, but from my Google search, looks pretty cool.

Don't forget to properly knick yourself so you can truly call them yours!

Ken


----------



## Corradobrit1

Posted the Perceval pics in the Post-your-nearest-knife-buy section. I wanted a darker example with great burl figure and thats what I got. Its actually a little darker in real life but I was trying to highlight the burl.

The Xerxes is a real scalpel, especially towards the tip, so I don't think it'll be long until I'm 'blooded'.

"Mine was in a box and wrapped very well."
What kind of box? A Xerxes box?


----------



## Kgp

Just a generic knife box, nothing special.


----------



## Corradobrit1

My Xerxes arrived today.


----------



## MrHiggins

Corradobrit1 said:


> My Xerxes arrived today.
> View attachment 46286
> 
> View attachment 46287


Nice one!


----------



## Kgp

Corradobrit1 said:


> My Xerxes arrived today.
> View attachment 46286
> 
> View attachment 46287


I like the lighter handle.

Ken


----------



## Corradobrit1

Kgp said:


> I like the lighter handle.
> 
> Ken



Yes, its a good companion for my Ebony handled TF Denka


----------



## parbaked

Unicorn auction:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BsKJOqcHMXN/


----------



## Chicagohawkie

parbaked said:


> Unicorn auction:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BsKJOqcHMXN/


Is there a link to eBay?


----------



## Maccne0718

I believe the auction is on the instagram post itself


----------



## Corradobrit1

Certainly an odd way to do business


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Corradobrit1 said:


> Certainly an odd way to do business


Yup, Capitalism. Dealers have become the flippers. Forget MSRP.


----------



## Anton

I've never followed or tried a Konosuke.. why is this one a unicorn? Who's the actual maker?


----------



## Andrew

I like bernal, though agree this is an odd approach... I hope they don't take to this frequently with hard to find knives.

I'm glad it's a 210, as a 240 and I'd be trying to buy it!


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Def not a unicorn. The ground off stamped kanji were sold as seconds through 2015. Seems to be the norm now. I’ll always be a big fan of the early Fuji’s - Circa 2014 era.


----------



## Maccne0718

The new hand engraved ones are also decent


----------



## HRC_64

Chicagohawkie said:


> Def not a unicorn. The ground off stamped kanji were sold as seconds through 2015. Seems to be the norm now. I’ll always be a big fan of the early Fuji’s - Circa 2014 era.



For a working knive the Kanji is irrelevant but westerners think its about 50% of the value of the knive.


----------



## bahamaroot

Anton said:


> I've never followed or tried a Konosuke.. why is this one a unicorn? Who's the actual maker?


The Fujiyama series is somewhat rare. In suminagashi clad makes it even more rare. In Aogami Super is very very rare.
The knives are forged by Yoshikazu Tanaka. The older Fujis were sharpened by Morihiro but they are sharpened by a new sharpener now and the name slips my mind right now.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

MrHiggins said:


> I got mine!View attachment 46164


That's an awesome blade. The site given on this thread could not find English option. Got that it is 230mm 63 hrt. Where is it made, what steel, and is that a real hamon line?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Keith Sinclair said:


> That's an awesome blade. The site given on this thread could not find English option. Got that it is 230mm 63 hrt. Where is it made, what steel, and is that a real hamon line?



Made in Germany by Jannis Scholz. Mono steel 125Sc carbon, differentially hardened. So yes thats a true hamon line.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Thanks does it have distal taper toward the tip? Like the geometry of that knife.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Yes, good distal taper. Very thin at the tip and behind the edge


----------



## Kgp

Keith Sinclair said:


> That's an awesome blade. The site given on this thread could not find English option. Got that it is 230mm 63 hrt. Where is it made, what steel, and is that a real hamon line?


If you use Google Chrome, it should give you an option to translate in the upper right corner.

Ken


----------



## MrHiggins

Keith Sinclair said:


> Thanks does it have distal taper toward the tip? Like the geometry of that knife.


This knife gives distal taper a whole new meaning: the tip is the thinnest I've ever seen. It's bonkers. It's a very impressive blade throughout.


----------



## Corradobrit1

parbaked said:


> Unicorn auction:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BsKJOqcHMXN/


And sold for $1100.
Good buy or good sale? I'm having a hard time deciding.


----------



## parbaked

Corradobrit1 said:


> And sold for $1100.
> Good buy or good sale? I'm having a hard time deciding.



Hopefully he only has to pay $975 as that was he was also the under-bidder at the amount.
I doubt Josh would up-charge him for bidding against himself...


----------



## Corradobrit1

There was another bidder at $1000 so I guess that will be the final price


----------



## Panamapeet

Corradobrit1 said:


> There was another bidder at $1000 so I guess that will be the final price


That wouldn't be fair against that bidder would it? I would need to be at least $1001


----------



## parbaked

Corradobrit1 said:


> There was another bidder at $1000 so I guess that will be the final price


 Missed that bid...by a KKF member no less! $1100 it is...


----------



## bahamaroot

Corradobrit1 said:


> And sold for $1100.
> Good buy or good sale? I'm having a hard time deciding.


Nice knife but $1100...not....


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Not even a true Fuji! Effin Crazy!


----------



## ivnj

1100 for a faded kanji fuji....too much hype


----------



## Maccne0718

Isn’t the knife still part of the fujiyama line? Just with a different sharpener?


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Maccne0718 said:


> Isn’t the knife still part of the fujiyama line? Just with a different sharpener?


It’s pretty much just in name nowadays. Just branding, kono will call as much as they can Fujiyama to double margins. Remember, kono is just a brand - the work is outsourced.


----------



## Maccne0718

Hmm, it seems like supply is still pretty scarce even with them calling more products as their fujiyama line then.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Maccne0718 said:


> Hmm, it seems like supply is still pretty scarce even with them calling more products as their fujiyama line then.


You have no idea how scarce they were after the line took off in 2012. Nearly impossible to get. They were in stock for seconds maybe a couple times a year.


----------



## bahamaroot

They may have been more scarce in the past but that doesn't mean that they are abundant now.

"...kono will call as much as they can Fujiyama to double margins." Oh please...


----------



## Chicagohawkie

bahamaroot said:


> They may have been more scarce in the past but that doesn't mean that they are abundant now.
> 
> "...kono will call as much as they can Fujiyama to double margins." Oh please...


Kinda like saying cover songs are better than the originals. Pfft.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Good deal on an unused octagonal handled TF 240 Nashiji gyuto on Ebay. $200 or best offer.


----------



## bahamaroot

Corradobrit1 said:


> Good deal on an unused octagonal handled TF 240 Nashiji gyuto on Ebay. $200 or best offer.


He has sold several nice knives at excellent prices in the last few days.


----------



## Corradobrit1

And gone. Someone knows a good deal when they see it


----------



## F-Flash

https://hitohira-japan.com/collections/new/products/dta-010-fa240

This looks quite special


----------



## ivnj

F-Flash said:


> https://hitohira-japan.com/collections/new/products/dta-010-fa240
> 
> This looks quite special



F-Flash you are a serious threat to my bank balance


----------



## parbaked

Here's one for you lefties: 
http://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/yoshikane-lefty-300mm-yanagi-aogami-1.html

All part of Bernal's Valentine's Day Bigfaka Sale on all knives over 270mm:
http://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/whats-on-sale/

Josh put a few Ikeda honyaki knives on sale....


----------



## refcast

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=153325650569

tatsuo honyaki white 1 yanagiba. old though. and no picture of the front of the blade where the tip is. some stable pitting. non attached handle. reasonable price. like 1k.


----------



## F-Flash

http://www.knivesandstones.com/k-s-...10mm-by-kenichi-shiraki-ringed-gidgee-handle/

You can also get -10% from that one.
Combine that with free shipping to most places, thats good deal .


----------



## DitmasPork

Hiromoto Honyaki Gyuto 240mm, too rich for my blood, but I'm sure it's on someones list:
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bsr_BozhoVy/


----------



## minibatataman

By the time JCK ran out of them they were barely 500..


----------



## HRC_64

minibatataman said:


> By the time JCK ran out of them they were barely 500..



Hey its only a $320 mark up


----------



## Maccne0718

There’s some new konosuke fujiyama gyutos on toshoknifearts right now.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Am I missing something $750 SGD is only US$550. Not an unreasonable amount given their rarity.


----------



## dreamwalker

refcast said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=153325650569
> 
> tatsuo honyaki white 1 yanagiba. old though. and no picture of the front of the blade where the tip is. some stable pitting. non attached handle. reasonable price. like 1k.



The kanji on the tang shown:正国作 which meant this blade are made by Oshiba masakuni 冲芝正国。
I think the seller was mess up the information.
maybe i am wrong, hope some one light me up.


----------



## refcast

dreamwalker said:


> The kanji on the tang shown:正国作 which meant this blade are made by Oshiba masakuni 冲芝正国。
> I think the seller was mess up the information.
> maybe i am wrong, hope some one light me up.



Thanks for the input for identifying kanji. Helpful to know.


----------



## Froztitanz

Maccne0718 said:


> There’s some new konosuke fujiyama gyutos on toshoknifearts right now.



There's quite a bit of difference in terms of the grind on the old(wide bevel) and new fujiyamas. Does anybody have both? Any performance difference between the 2?


----------



## Dhoff

Don't know if this qualifies for this thread. Description is in danish, but basically states he has to sell as the GF goes not like sharp knives... sounds a bit like bull****

https://www.dba.dk/konosuke-gs-240mm-gyuto-e/id-1051968110/


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Which are you referring to? The white steel or blue steel variants? Fujis have had multiple periods of evolution. I don’t even know what a fuji is in today’s sence as I haven’t bought a new one since 16. I have heard the new ones are sporting a finished edge whereas the older ones the owner was meant to sharpen to his personal taste. You couldn’t slice paper cleanly with an old Fuji out of the box.


----------



## ivnj

I wonder who makes the fujiyamas.. I know kono never disclosed but any eagle eyes out there?


----------



## Froztitanz

ivnj said:


> I wonder who makes the fujiyamas.. I know kono never disclosed but any eagle eyes out there?


I know that Morihiro was the original fujiyama sharpener.

From my understanding, his son has taken over the forging and grinding of the new fujiyama line.


----------



## tongas

https://foodgear.dk/collections/kokkeknive/products/custom-fujii-shirogami-2-honyaki-gyuto-21-cm-19


----------



## Maccne0718

Froztitanz said:


> I know that Morihiro was the original fujiyama sharpener.
> 
> From my understanding, his son has taken over the forging and grinding of the new fujiyama line.



I believe the blacksmith is yoshikazu tanaka and not the son, but the sharpener is no longer morihiro for the new line.


----------



## Froztitanz

Maccne0718 said:


> I believe the blacksmith is yoshikazu tanaka and not the son, but the sharpener is no longer morihiro for the new line.


I have heard that as well. Perhaps then y tanaka was the very first fujiyama sharpener, followed by morihiro and now his son?


----------



## JBroida

Froztitanz said:


> I have heard that as well. Perhaps then y tanaka was the very first fujiyama sharpener, followed by morihiro and now his son?



Tanaka-San is a blacksmith.... morihiro-San and his son are sharpeners.... I can promise morihiro San isn’t forging and Tanaka-San isn’t sharpening.


----------



## tgfencer

JBroida said:


> Tanaka-San is a blacksmith.... morihiro-San and his son are sharpeners.... I can promise morihiro San isn’t forging and Tanaka-San isn’t sharpening.



I can understand the desire for folks to know who is doing what and what changes have occurred in the production of popular brands/lines, but maybe we should all do Jon and ourselves a favor and try to only make statements that are factually true, rather than mistakenly perpetuating assumptions and deductions based on speculation or word of mouth.

Trying to speculate who is doing what in the production cycle of a knife without inside knowledge is a bit like trying to guess which of the line cooks at a restaurant prepared your steak, or the potatoes, or the sauteed greens without ever stepping in the kitchen or asking the server.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Well if Kosuke can be considered the horses mouth, Y. Tanaka is indeed the Fujiyama line bladesmith. Morihiro has been superceded by a new sharpener.


----------



## Froztitanz

tgfencer said:


> I can understand the desire for folks to know who is doing what and what changes have occurred in the production of popular brands/lines, but maybe we should all do Jon and ourselves a favor and try to only make statements that are factually true, rather than mistakenly perpetuating assumptions and deductions based on speculation or word of mouth.
> 
> Trying to speculate who is doing what in the production cycle of a knife without inside knowledge is a bit like trying to guess which of the line cooks at a restaurant prepared your steak, or the potatoes, or the sauteed greens without ever stepping in the kitchen or asking the server.
> 
> Just my two cents.


Got it. I stand corrected.


----------



## tgfencer

Froztitanz said:


> Got it. I stand corrected.



My comment wasn't meant to be a personal slight to anyone involved, so I apologize if it was interpreted that way. After all, it's hard to learn things without asking and talking about them, and that's what this forum is here for, to talk and learn. I wouldn't want to dissuade anybody from trying to get information they want/need.

It was more of just a reminder to try to avoid creating confusion and misinformation regarding the facts that can sometimes takes on a life of its own.


----------



## Froztitanz

tgfencer said:


> My comment wasn't meant to be a personal slight to anyone involved, so I apologize if it was interpreted that way. After all, it's hard to learn things without asking and talking about them, and that's what this forum is here for, to talk and learn. I wouldn't want to dissuade anybody from trying to get information they want/need.
> 
> It was more of just a reminder to try to avoid creating confusion and misinformation regarding the facts that can sometimes takes on a life of its own.



None taken. What I should have added was that I may be wrong and was seeking clarification.


----------



## labor of love

This will probably be of little interest to most people but tosho has a Yoshikane instock that I haven’t seen before. Nashiji stainless wh2 gyuto. Totally different finish from hammer skd, KU iron clad or sld suminagashi.

https://www.toshoknifearts.com/collections/yoshikane/products/bja-ah217-fa240


----------



## Chicagohawkie

labor of love said:


> This will probably be of little interest to most people but tosho has a Yoshikane instock that I haven’t seen before. Nashiji stainless wh2 gyuto. Totally different finish from hammer skd, KU iron clad or sld suminagashi.
> 
> https://www.toshoknifearts.com/collections/yoshikane/products/bja-ah217-fa240


Looks almost like it’s Jeep army green KU?


----------



## labor of love

Chicagohawkie said:


> Looks almost like it’s Jeep army green KU?


I’ve read the konosuke YS(Yoshikane) has a similar color to its hammer finish


----------



## Chicagohawkie

labor of love said:


> I’ve read the konosuke YS(Yoshikane) has a similar color to its hammer finish


Hmmmm, if those were only made in SLD...... don’t like SKD.


----------



## labor of love

I’ve only read that the kono YS is semi stainless, didn’t know it was SKD.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

I was under the impression it was just a rebranded yoshi hammered? Did they pimp it up?


----------



## labor of love

Chicagohawkie said:


> I was under the impression it was just a rebranded yoshi hammered? Did they pimp it up?


It’s a lot thinner than a reg yoshi hammer skd. I believe the grind work occurred in Sakai.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

labor of love said:


> It’s a lot thinner than a reg yoshi hammer skd. I believe the grind work occurred in Sakai.


I’ll have to look into that. You got an SLD right? How are you liking the metal so far?


----------



## Ivang

labor of love said:


> I’ve read the konosuke YS(Yoshikane) has a similar color to its hammer finish




The color on the kono ys is similar, or at least some of it. It goes from black to a greenish golden hue in some parts, i like it a lot.
Colors aside, which could all be due to lighting, this knife looks like the yahiko nashiji that cktg offers, which is supposedly made by yoshikane. 
The kono ys is a fantastic knife, the steel doesnt feel like the skd they use in the hammered series, it feels a little harder. The grinds are tall and very well executed, i teally have to get my hands on a yoshi sld to see how it compares to the kono ys.


----------



## labor of love

Chicagohawkie said:


> I’ll have to look into that. You got an SLD right? How are you liking the metal so far?


Haven’t really needed to sharpen it yet. Although I did touch it up a little ootb w a rika+takashima. 
I like it a lot.


----------



## labor of love

@Chicagohawkie 
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/konosuke-ys.39989/


----------



## F-Flash

This has interested me for a while, thought IT lacks few main informations:
http://lapassiondescouteaux.fr/couteaux-de-cuisine-japonais/403-gyuto-240-par-masashi-yamamoto.html

Sounds like bargain with quick comparison between other masashis around The web.

Just not the time for me to buy new knife just yet.


----------



## labor of love

F-Flash said:


> This has interested me for a while, thought IT lacks few main informations:
> http://lapassiondescouteaux.fr/couteaux-de-cuisine-japonais/403-gyuto-240-par-masashi-yamamoto.html
> 
> Sounds like bargain with quick comparison between other masashis around The web.
> 
> Just not the time for me to buy new knife just yet.


Is it wh2?


----------



## F-Flash

labor of love said:


> Is it wh2?



Thats The one info missing

Edit. Other ku masashis There seems to state, shirogami with stainless clad.


----------



## minibatataman

F-Flash said:


> Thats The one info missing
> 
> Edit. Other ku masashis There seems to state, shirogami with stainless clad.



https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/masashi-shirogami.37945/

It was discussed before, I was interested in it too but contact wasn't the easiest and I got offered other things for less.


----------



## ivnj

https://www.syoukon-hamono.com/products/sakai-syoukon-karasu-kiritsuke-gyuto

Kenji Togashi 240 Kiritsuke in white 1


----------



## ivnj

https://www.toshoknifearts.com/collections/konosuke/products/aaa-ag122002-fa210

Kono Fuji 210 gyuto in white 1


----------



## tgfencer

New Fuji’s up at Toshi. Not my cup of tea but I know folks like them. Also a rare ish 270.


----------



## ivnj

tgfencer said:


> New Fuji’s up at Toshi. Not my cup of tea but I know folks like them. Also a rare ish 270.


That dammy sold out in 5 mins


----------



## tgfencer

ivnj said:


> That dammy sold out in 5 mins



Yeah but the white steel 270 is a much better deal at about 500 usd.


----------



## ivnj

tgfencer said:


> Yeah but the white steel 270 is a much better deal at about 500 usd.


$600 more for the damascus and aogami super......that's one real knife nut


----------



## Corradobrit1

Better deals than Bernal's phony 'auction' sales approach. Good for them I guess.


----------



## labor of love

Japanny has Tanaka ginsanko pettys and they seem to be marked down.
https://www.japanny.com/products/sh...ility-japanese-knife-150mm-with-walnut-handle
I used one like this for quite awhile and enjoyed it a lot.
I decided to buy something more expensive so I’m gonna pass myself. But if my budget was $99 I’d grab one again in a heartbeat.


----------



## HRC_64

They also have sakai takayuki g3/ginsanko 180 yanagi-ba for $199

https://www.japanny.com/products/sa...teel-no-3-yanagiba-sashimi-slicer-knife-180mm


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Corradobrit1 said:


> Better deals than Bernal's phony 'auction' sales approach. Good for them I guess.



Don’t see what the big deal is? From my eye it looks like prelaminated AS. In fact, I’d bet the house it is.


----------



## tgfencer

Beautiful matching set of Markos

https://www.tsourkanknives.com/product-page/gyuto-petty-set-52100


----------



## Andrew

tgfencer said:


> Beautiful matching set of Markos
> 
> https://www.tsourkanknives.com/product-page/gyuto-petty-set-52100


Good find! How often do they add knives to that page?


----------



## Corradobrit1

According to Marko it was a one off pairing that was custom ordered. In other words, rarely. For whatever reason they are being offered direct. Great pairing and that Koa is spectacular


----------



## parbaked

Stumbled on a Kato Standard 210 Gyuto on fleabay:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=132940431558


----------



## Maccne0718

That seems to be priced quite high


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Maccne0718 said:


> That seems to be priced quite high


Seems like it’s a member from this forum. Remember, after the ridiculous fees the price is probably in line. Regardless, he’s free to ask what he wants!


----------



## Corradobrit1

There have been a couple at that price and they just sit. Way overpriced.


----------



## bahamaroot

parbaked said:


> Stumbled on a Kato Standard 210 Gyuto on fleabay:
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=132940431558


Yeah, that one has been up there for almost a week. $1150 shipped for a 210 is way
overpriced even in this market. Outside chance to get that for a 240 but not a 210.


Chicagohawkie said:


> Seems like it’s a member from this forum. Remember, after the ridiculous fees the price is probably in line. Regardless, he’s free to ask what he wants!


Ebay takes 10%, which is ridiculous for sure. Still leaves him over a grand for a 210 which is even high for flipper prices. Probably why it is still just sitting there.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

I have no idea what Kato standards go for these days. What’s the JNS retail? Anyone know?


----------



## HRC_64

Chicagohawkie said:


> I have no idea what Kato standards go for these days. What’s the JNS retail? Anyone know?



A 210 JDM just traded in the classifieds...not anywhere near the ebay price 

(IIRC)


----------



## Corradobrit1

Realistic new price for 210 Kato standard is $750-850 based on recent sales


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Corradobrit1 said:


> Realistic new price for 210 Kato standard is $750-850 based on recent sales


What does JNS sell them for?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Wish I knew. Certainly less than $750. Maksim was selling western handled 240's for less than $1K


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Last time I bought 210 and 240 katos were at 480 and 570. Maybe late 15 or early 16.


----------



## labor of love

MTC kitchen sent me an email notification that takamura uchi are back instock. I can’t afford one at the moment.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Some Takamura Uchi have popped up at MTC Kitchen: https://www.mtckitchen.com/japanese-knives/brand/takamura/
I was able to snag a 240mm gyuto that I've been looking for.


----------



## Cyrilix

thebradleycrew said:


> Some Takamura Uchi have popped up at MTC Kitchen: https://www.mtckitchen.com/japanese-knives/brand/takamura/
> I was able to snag a 240mm gyuto that I've been looking for.


Curious as to why the Uchi is more expensive than the Hana. The handle doesn't look as nice and it's the same blade. Both are pattern welded.


----------



## john boomer

found this knife. have no idea what it is for?












P1350222



__ john boomer
__ Jan 23, 2019



I have no idea what this knife is for.


----------



## labor of love

The uchi 240mm is listed at $660(already sold out), and the Hana 240mm is listed at $690.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Masamoto KS 3124 (240mm) $550 on eBay. Ends in under an hour.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=183675594336


----------



## slickmamba

thebradleycrew said:


> Masamoto KS 3124 (240mm) $550 on eBay. Ends in under an hour.
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=183675594336


lol no thanks hopefully it stays 0 bids, but someone will prob try to buy it last minute


----------



## Corradobrit1

thebradleycrew said:


> Masamoto KS 3124 (240mm) $550 on eBay. Ends in under an hour.
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=183675594336


Can't see the value there. $400 on CKTG


----------



## bahamaroot

thebradleycrew said:


> Masamoto KS 3124 (240mm) $550 on eBay. Ends in under an hour.
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=183675594336


Not worth the $400 they retail for now.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Agree. Looking more, there are a bunch of KS' on eBay at the $500-$700 range. There must have been a shipment of the new version that hit shelves recently.


----------



## bahamaroot

Or new shipment of counterfeits...never know with Fleabay.


----------



## Cyrilix

labor of love said:


> The uchi 240mm is listed at $660(already sold out), and the Hana 240mm is listed at $690.



That's actually a very significant price jump from 210mm where the Hana is $390. It doesn't make sense to me.

On the 130mm petty, Hana is 260, Uchigumo is 284. On the 210mm gyuto, Hana is 386, Uchigumo is 490. Santoku, Hana is 340, Uchigumo is 460.


----------



## 5698k

Deals can be had on eBay, I picked up a tf nashiji 240 for $175.00..


----------



## Cyrilix

Cyrilix said:


> That's actually a very significant price jump from 210mm where the Hana is $390. It doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> On the 130mm petty, Hana is 260, Uchigumo is 284. On the 210mm gyuto, Hana is 386, Uchigumo is 490. Santoku, Hana is 340, Uchigumo is 460.


I know I'm replying to myself, but I found a reliable source that mentioned there is a little bit more time and attention to detail involved with the Uchigumo series of knives, hence the higher cost.

That said, they both look fantastic to me. I just prefer the wa-like handles.


----------



## Michi

Corradobrit1 said:


> Can't see the value there. $400 on CKTG


They list it as out of stock, though.


----------



## HRC_64

Michi said:


> They list it as out of stock, though.



KS are still available (at retail) through the vendor chain at if you look around. 

Masamoto tends not to release these knives to only one vendor, who can then price gouge and corner the market. They seem to take fair play into account and provide a certain number to roughly all of the vendors. So you get a big global batch and each vendor gets a fair share/allotment. And then they sell out until the next batch comes in, but its only been 1 a year for 2018 and 2019 so once these are sold will likely be a long time for re-stock. 

The price does seem to have gone up around $30-40 (10%-ish) but this is in line with Japan wide ~20%+ price increases at Watabe, TF, JKI etc (also mizuno 30% increases last year). It seems premature to conclude this is a Masamoto only price hike. Jon from JKI did a thread on it and so did one fo the european members who does alot of work with woodworkign tools. These industry wide price increases were telegraphed several months ago


----------



## Corradobrit1

Michi said:


> They list it as out of stock, though.


In stock a couple of days ago. Just have to move quick if you want one


----------



## Michi

Corradobrit1 said:


> In stock a couple of days ago. Just have to move quick if you want one


I've got one already


----------



## Michi

HRC_64 said:


> Masamoto tends not to release these knives to only one vendor, who can then price gouge and corner the market. They seem to take fair play into account and provide a certain number to roughly all of the vendors.


Nice. For once, someone with some ethics in sales!


----------



## bahamaroot

HRC_64 said:


> ...The price does seem to have gone up around $30-40 (10%-ish) but this is in line with Japan wide ~20%+ price increases at Watabe, TF, JKI etc (also mizuno 30% increases last year). It seems premature to conclude this is a Masamoto only price hike. Jon from JKI did a thread on it and so did one fo the european members who does alot of work with woodworkign tools. These industry wide price increases were telegraphed several months ago


Nobody is saying that the price increase at retailers is out of line with other increases only that the KS is not worth the retail to begin with even before any increases. It sure as hell isn't worth the $600 - $800 they are asking on Ebay.


----------



## Michi

bahamaroot said:


> Nobody is saying that the price increase at retailers is out of line with other increases only that the KS is not worth the retail to begin with even before any increases.


Can you outline why? (Not trying to start an argument here, I'm just curious.) For what it's worth, I'm very happy with my KS, it's a good knife. (I paid just under USD 400 for it.)

What options are there for something similar in terms of profile and steel?


----------



## daddy yo yo

TF Nashiji 170 Santoku -40% at JapanWoodworker, somewhere around 185$...

Artisan 210 Gyuto for a bit over 200$ there too...


----------



## Dhoff

nvm edit.


----------



## Supraunleaded

Shigefusa kitaeji 225mm usuba on eBay: Shigefusa Kitaeji Usuba 225 mm https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323694142280

Man I didn’t think usubas got that big. A nakiri/santoku that size would be boss!


----------



## Deshi

Michi said:


> Can you outline why? (Not trying to start an argument here, I'm just curious.) For what it's worth, I'm very happy with my KS, it's a good knife. (I paid just under USD 400 for it.)
> 
> What options are there for something similar in terms of profile and steel?




I, too, would be interested in hearing what other KKF members think about Masamoto knives. 

I'm just beginning to learn about Japanese knives, but I get the sense that Masamoto is a large scale manufacturer trying to present itself as a purveyor of hand-made knives. Do they buy from, or employ, a select group of bladedsmiths or do they have a production line?


----------



## Supraunleaded

It’s raining Shigs!
Shigefusa Kitaeji Gyuto 210 https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323695395022


----------



## Corradobrit1

Supraunleaded said:


> It’s raining Shigs!
> Shigefusa Kitaeji Gyuto 210 https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323695395022


Not exactly. See here. Its our friend Choi's Shig. He should probably close that listing
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/shigefusa-kitaeji-gyuto-210.40430/


----------



## Midsummer

Deshi said:


> I, too, would be interested in hearing what other KKF members think about Masamoto knives.



My take:

I am quite happy using the KS. It is a nice knife. On the other hand I do not think that it is individually distinguished enough to be a collectors item. Masamoto could hire a bunch of smiths and crank out boat loads of copies tomorrow. They do not possess the distinguishing characteristics of a certain single maker. Kinda like an HD- nice cutter but lacks soul.


----------



## ivnj

Midsummer said:


> My take:
> 
> I am quite happy using the KS. It is a nice knife. On the other hand I do not think that it is individually distinguished enough to be a collectors item. Masamoto could hire a bunch of smiths and crank out boat loads of copies tomorrow. They do not possess the distinguishing characteristics of a certain single maker. Kinda like an HD- nice cutter but lacks soul.


Exactly how I feel, more of a performance knife than collector item


----------



## Supraunleaded

Deshi said:


> I, too, would be interested in hearing what other KKF members think about Masamoto knives.
> 
> I'm just beginning to learn about Japanese knives, but I get the sense that Masamoto is a large scale manufacturer trying to present itself as a purveyor of hand-made knives. Do they buy from, or employ, a select group of bladedsmiths or do they have a production line?



Just started using the KS. Initial impression is one of a very competent knife. F/F is good. Blitzed through carrots and parsnips. Doesn't feel like a laser. The issue is however, I also have a Kono FM and FT, and so far given the choice, I'd stick with Kono (subjective I know). Gonna give the KS a fair shakedown before deciding.


----------



## lemeneid

KS is like that hot cheerleader you had in high school who was bad in bed. That’s the closest I can think of it in a nutshell.

At least it felt like that to me.


----------



## Supraunleaded

Tsukasa Hinoura River Jump 270mm gyuto...damn that is beautiful! But let's be honest...the price is lawls. Someone just make a high res flipbook of these knives already.
https://knifewear.com/products/hinoura-river-jump-gyuto-270mm?variant=12466658541669


----------



## dwalker

Supraunleaded said:


> Tsukasa Hinoura River Jump 270mm gyuto...damn that is beautiful! But let's be honest...the price is lawls. Someone just make a high res flipbook of these knives already.
> https://knifewear.com/products/hinoura-river-jump-gyuto-270mm?variant=12466658541669


Yeah, it's a good looking knife with a ridiculous price. It could be made out of play-doh for all anyone knows. I've yet to see one cut so much as a carrot, certainly never seen one used enough to form a patina.


----------



## Supraunleaded

Funny story: There was a reddit poster looking for help identifying a knife purchased a while back in Japan. The attached pictures show a knife with a very particular pattern. Initial responses were that the knife wasn't a Masamoto, but Jon from JKI chimes in and drops even better news: that's a Tsukasa Hinoura knife. Boom /mic drop.

https://www.reddit.com/r/chefknives/comments/8m2ur0/identify_my_chefs_knife/


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Wow! Just saw the price on the river jump! Insane!


----------



## Xenif

Supraunleaded said:


> Funny story: There was a reddit poster looking for help identifying a knife purchased a while back in Japan. The attached pictures show a knife with a very particular pattern. Initial responses were that the knife wasn't a Masamoto, but Jon from JKI chimes in and drops even better news: that's a Tsukasa Hinoura knife. Boom /mic drop.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/chefknives/comments/8m2ur0/identify_my_chefs_knife/


Do people really just buy a Tsukasa Hinoura just like that .... Without knowing anything about it at all?


----------



## Corradobrit1

That choil shot isn't very inspiring, irrespective of price.


----------



## HRC_64

Xenif said:


> Do people really just buy a Tsukasa Hinoura just like that .... Without knowing anything about it at all?



The good old days... 



> ...He bought it <decades ago> in Japan


----------



## HRC_64

Corradobrit1 said:


> That choil shot isn't very inspiring, irrespective of price.



The river jump pattern doesn't seem to be one of the better ones.
dunno why its way beyond normal range of pricing...


----------



## Corradobrit1

Have to agree with the reviewer. Ho wood handle on a $3K+ knife is having a laugh.


----------



## JBroida

dwalker said:


> Yeah, it's a good looking knife with a ridiculous price. It could be made out of play-doh for all anyone knows. I've yet to see one cut so much as a carrot, certainly never seen one used enough to form a patina.



For what it’s worth, the customers we’ve sold them to seem to use them quite a bit... I get them back in for sharpening and repair from time to time... they are well used for sure


----------



## lemeneid

JBroida said:


> For what it’s worth, the customers we’ve sold them to seem to use them quite a bit... I get them back in for sharpening and repair from time to time... they are well used for sure


Jon, how’s the feedback from customers regarding this knife, it would be interesting to know


----------



## HRC_64

Corradobrit1 said:


> Have to agree with the reviewer. Ho wood handle on a $3K+ knife is having a laugh.



Anyone to throw away shigefusa handles pls contact me


----------



## dwalker

JBroida said:


> For what it’s worth, the customers we’ve sold them to seem to use them quite a bit... I get them back in for sharpening and repair from time to time... they are well used for sure


Well that's good to know. I would be interested to hear a review of a gyuto in use. The only description we get around here is the occasional "for sale BNIB". Have you used one enough to have an opinion on performance?


----------



## bahamaroot

I don't think I could ever make myself pay 3K for a knife, I don't care of what it is...


----------



## Corradobrit1

bahamaroot said:


> I don't think I could ever make myself pay 3K for a knife, I don't care of what it is...


Me neither, although if it was forged by Masamune I'd probably make an exception.


----------



## Andrew

Regarding Tsukasa knives, I have two (Nakuri and recently purchased Gyuto) I’ve used the nakiri extensively and find it exceptional, plus a blast to sharpen/polish. I’ve not yet used the gyuto, still contemplating if I will versus just admire it... I’m sure there are some that will find that silly, but w/e. It’s one of the most gorgeous items I’ve ever held, either way.


----------



## Hassanbensober

Man that things beautiful for sure. For my money though I would just buy all the things necessary to start up my own backyard forge. Hold something in one hand or build something with two hands.


----------



## JBroida

lemeneid said:


> Jon, how’s the feedback from customers regarding this knife, it would be interesting to know


people really seem to like the thinner ones... as time as gone on, his normal grinds have gotten thicker, as a function of his personal preference, and the people that have picked up those (from elsewhere... i order in a very specific way from him) have been less happy with respect to wedging, but everyone enjoys sharpening his knives. He really is a talented blacksmith. I also try to order more simple looking ones from time to time, so they are more usable.


----------



## parbaked

300mm Raquin suji....act fast!
https://www.instagram.com/p/BujCrx8nNj_/


----------



## Andrew

parbaked said:


> 300mm Raquin suji....act fast!
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BujCrx8nNj_/


I'm tempted by this one... though going to show restraint for now...

Just means the next cool thing will be easier to splurge on!


----------



## McMan

parbaked said:


> 300mm Raquin suji....act fast!
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BujCrx8nNj_/


It ain't cheap


----------



## parbaked

McMan said:


> It ain't cheap


 
Yeah...I didn't ask the price. My budget allocation for 300mm sujis is surely inadequate...


----------



## McMan

parbaked said:


> Yeah...I didn't ask the price. My budget allocation for 300mm sujis is surely inadequate...


Yeah, I had that same realization after asking the price...


----------



## F-Flash

How much is/was it?


----------



## Interapid101

$700


----------



## Corradobrit1

Doesn't seem outrageous. I would say even cheaper than his web store pricing.


----------



## Dhoff

Does swords count?

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/kanekuni-kiyoshi-kato-tamahagene-kozuka-kogatana/


----------



## never mind

Funny! I thought a work-pony 

Seriously I’m surprised it’s still available...what’s going on with shig & kato’s market?


----------



## Panamapeet

Some extremely affordable Masamoto's on JNS's sale section! http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/sale/


----------



## DitmasPork

Dhoff said:


> Does swords count?
> 
> http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/kanekuni-kiyoshi-kato-tamahagene-kozuka-kogatana/



Hmm, 125mm blade length—that would make a cute petty.


----------



## Dhoff

Yea,  Yet, the maker marked it with kanji normally reserved for swords according to the description, thus that sentence


----------



## daddy yo yo

Have you seen Watanabe's #4 Uribo Damascus Steel Gabi Gyuto in 125SC in 270mm?
http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/damascuschefknife.htm


----------



## daddy yo yo

I am in the market for a 270 gyuto myself but 200.000 JPY is a bit too much for me...


----------



## tgfencer

Some of his one-off stuff is interesting, but the prices can really be quite high sometimes


----------



## Interapid101

I feel that the excellent communication and ease of transaction is part of the value in Watanabe's offerings. But that is a very significant chunk of change...


----------



## thebradleycrew

DALMAN ALERT: https://dalmanknives.bigcartel.com/product/damasteel-ktip-170-gyuto
Appears available. Someone should snag this gorgeous K-tip shortie.


----------



## parbaked

I'm not worthy...


----------



## Barashka

Oh life, why you temp me so ..


----------



## bahamaroot

Sorry, don't have $500 burning a hole in my pocket right now.


----------



## tgfencer

http://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/2nd-hand-mizuno-tanrenjo-240mm-gyuto-shirogami-hon.html


----------



## labor of love

tgfencer said:


> http://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/2nd-hand-mizuno-tanrenjo-240mm-gyuto-shirogami-hon.html


Judging from the measurements that’s a pretty used knife. Im sure they restored it fine, but it’s lost several mm of blade height.


----------



## tgfencer

labor of love said:


> Judging from the measurements that’s a pretty used knife. Im sure they restored it fine, but it’s lost several mm of blade height.



Ah, oh well. I didn't really read the fine print, just scanned through.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Didn't see any mention on the page regarding damage but on my screen some info seems to be hidden.


----------



## labor of love

I didn’t mean to imply the knife may have been damaged in the past. But I just wanted to point out the knife is 3-4mm shorter than ootb.


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> I didn’t mean to imply the knife may have been damaged in the past. But I just wanted to point out the knife is 3-4mm shorter than ootb.


Isn't that within normal manufacturing tolerances. ie ~230mm for a 240 gyuto or is Miz more consistent than that


----------



## Chicagohawkie

It does look like it’s been flattened.


----------



## labor of love

I mean, height at the heel on this is 50mm tall, ootb it’s 53-54mm


----------



## parbaked

Corradobrit1 said:


> Isn't that within normal manufacturing tolerances. ie ~230mm for a 240 gyuto or is Miz more consistent than that



I believe the discussion is in regard to the knife losing height, not length, due to being sharpened often...


----------



## Corradobrit1

Ahh OK. In that case the blade was seen so serious action on the stones.


----------



## frank358fr

Might order one soon!


----------



## DitmasPork

Don't know if this is the appropriate thread, but MTC is having a 20% storewide sale until the 14th.


----------



## Dxtreme

Shig KU Santoku spotted online for $288


----------



## CulinaryCellist

F-Flash said:


> If you find rare knives, that you aint going to buy. Post them here.
> Heres few that might interest some here:
> 
> Kurosaki western gyuto/kiritsuke:
> 
> http://couteaujaponais.oxatis.com/M...anal-yu-kurosaki-kiritsuke-250-mm-c2x26387635
> 
> Takamura hana 210 gyuto, free shipping worldwide:
> 
> http://www.japansemessen.nl/a-38047144/takamura/takamura-hana-damascus-gyuto-chefsmes-210-mm/
> 
> Hopefully someone picks them up.


Good thing I'm fluent in German for that second link lol


----------



## labor of love

DitmasPork said:


> Don't know if this is the appropriate thread, but MTC is having a 20% storewide sale until the 14th.


Wow, there’s some deals over there for sure.


----------



## CulinaryCellist

labor of love said:


> Wait, are you sure it’s everything?


Select items excluded (Takamura knives, Nenox Jigged Bone, Desert Ironwood & G-Type, Sukenari stainless steel knives, Kintaro knives, Suehiro Gokumyo, Nekken, Paloma, Spare pans and parts for rice cookers, Atago Refractometers, Disposables, Countertop sushi cases, Foods and Clearance sale items).
• No adjustments to previous purchases. • Discount cannot be combined with any other offers. • Sale items cannot be returned


----------



## DitmasPork

labor of love said:


> Wow, there’s some deals over there for sure.


Kinda misleading, says 'store wide,' but there's a list of items not included—like Sukenari, etc. However, seems like most of their knives and stones can be had with the 20%.


----------



## thebradleycrew

As noted above, Shig Santoku available. Adding this link: http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/shigefusa-kurouchi-165mm-wa-santoku/


----------



## Ivang

DitmasPork said:


> Kinda misleading, says 'store wide,' but there's a list of items not included—like Sukenari, etc. However, seems like most of their knives and stones can be had with the 20%.




Yup, no sale on takamuras either


----------



## CulinaryCellist

I've been looking through the older part of this thread and it seems like people are really happy with the Xerxes primus I/II and find the handle to he comfortable.

Guys who have used it, would you say the handle on the xerxes would help with arthritis? Looking for an ergonomic fit for a large but slender hand


----------



## labor of love

Yeah, I was already planning on buying a takamura hsps Pro suji, would’ve loved to have saved 20% off.


----------



## Corradobrit1

CulinaryCellist said:


> I've been looking through the older part of this thread and it seems like people are really happy with the Xerxes primus I/II and find the handle to he comfortable.
> 
> Guys who have used it, would you say the handle on the xerxes would help with arthritis? Looking for an ergonomic fit for a large but slender hand


I had one for a few days (primus II) and would say its a very comfortable handle, maybe the best I've handled. Its got some chunkiness and a nice curvature which contours to the palm in a pinch grip. You could do a LOT worse.


----------



## CulinaryCellist

Corradobrit1 said:


> I had one for a few days (primus II) and would say its a very comfortable handle, maybe the best I've handled. Its got some chunkiness and a nice curvature which contours to the palm in a pinch grip. You could do a LOT worse.


Thanks for the info, finding something suitable for my hands has been a hard search


----------



## DitmasPork

MTC should’ve called it ‘partially store wide sale.’ That Sukenari HAP40 k-tip gyuto looks sweet!


----------



## Dxtreme

Dxtreme said:


> Shig KU Santoku spotted online for $288


all sold out now


----------



## dgib7994

Dxtreme said:


> all sold out now



Shig 180mm KU Santoku now available 

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/shigefusa-kurouchi-180mm-wa-santoku/


----------



## Tanalasta

So are the Shiraki Honyaki gyuto. Also the 240mm Kasumi Toyama gyuto and sujihiki on JNS

edit. And the sujihiki is now gone. I didn’t buy it.


----------



## JustinP

For those in CA, saw on reddit that Knife Toronto has a 25% off everything tenth anniversary sale going on. Code is "tenyearsstrong". Just passing it along, I am not familiar with the shop. But tested and the code works.


----------



## Dxtreme

Bunch of vintage Masamoto available now

https://www.toshoknifearts.com/collections/masamoto


----------



## DitmasPork

JustinP said:


> For those in CA, saw on reddit that Knife Toronto has a 25% off everything tenth anniversary sale going on. Code is "tenyearsstrong". Just passing it along, I am not familiar with the shop. But tested and the code works.


Cheers! Checked out their site for the first time. Awfully clunky website they have, not very user friendly.


----------



## JustinP

DitmasPork said:


> Cheers! Checked out their site for the first time. Awfully clunky website they have, not very user friendly.



Agreed on the site, but looks like some good deals to be had with 25% off.


----------



## Deshi

15% off at JNS through 04-12, excluding Shigefusa and Kato.


----------



## kwk1

JustinP said:


> For those in CA, saw on reddit that Knife Toronto has a 25% off everything tenth anniversary sale going on. Code is "tenyearsstrong". Just passing it along, I am not familiar with the shop. But tested and the code works.


Thanks for the post Justin, should have something ordered up by end of day.


----------



## labor of love

Mazaki 150mm stainless ginsanko Petty was still instock last I checked. Seems like a worthy buy with the discount.


----------



## kwk1

Ended up ordering a Shibata R2 210mm.


----------



## F-Flash

http://couteaujaponais.oxatis.com/Mobile/couteaux-japonais-artisanaux-de-arimoto-yukazu-c102x3634216

Some tsukasa hinoura knives.
Or are they? Don't remember how you tell them apart from his sons work. Was it the Kanji? Sounds cheap if they are tsukasa.


----------



## Simme

F-Flash compared to the tsukasa hinoura recently up on b/s/t i would say it is the real deal. But i'm No expert


----------



## thebradleycrew

I believe the kanji read "Tsukasa Made" and that these are the real deal, just the lower end version of the knives he makes. "Lower end" in this case is quite relative.


----------



## F-Flash

Tamahagane kato yanagiba up at japanesenaturalstones.


----------



## geoff_nocon

And its gone 11k for it


----------



## Daizone

11.6k lol this forum may never know how it feels on stones or any other properties of it unless somebody here snagged it.


----------



## Andrew

I like that there are sales at that strata, it allows me to "attempt" to convince my wife that I'm not insane buying the knives I buy...!


----------



## Chicagohawkie

A bargain compared to a Kramer!


----------



## Andrew

It is all relative, that's a good point. I know there are folks that think spending $100 on a knife is nuts...


----------



## Daizone

Another Tamahagane is up. Basically a sword lol. 

*Yoshiaki Fujiwara 365mm Tamahagane Watetsu SAKIMARU TAKOBIKI
*


----------



## tgfencer

http://www.knivesandstones.com/hinoura-1/

Tsukasa ATS-34 blades


----------



## HRC_64

tgfencer said:


> http://www.knivesandstones.com/hinoura-1/
> 
> Tsukasa ATS-34 blades



Choil shot looks pretty good, 218grams x 248mm. Perhaps we should we add this to the stainless steel, convex grind workhorse knife thread? Unfortunately very few are sub $500 range, the Tsukasa 240mm Gyuto (damascus) is around $900 USD.


----------



## HRC_64

spec page. 

Also, for those who aren't familiar, stainless
ats-34 ≈ CM-154 … typically is ± 61hrc.



> Weight
> 218 g
> 
> Total Length
> 412 mm
> 
> Tip to Heel Length
> 248 mm
> 
> Blade Height at Heel
> 53 mm
> 
> Width of Spine Above Heel
> 3.6 mm
> 
> Width of Spine at Middle of Blade
> 2.1 mm
> 
> Width of Spine at about 1cm From the Tip
> 1.4 mm
> 
> Steel
> ATS 34
> 
> Hardness


----------



## Andrew

Do any of you know ATS-34 well enough to know if this would be a pre-forged billet or something Tsukasa is forging himself? I'm tempted, but have a preference for knives where the smith has done more work vs less...


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Andrew said:


> Do any of you know ATS-34 well enough to know if this would be a pre-forged billet or something Tsukasa is forging himself? I'm tempted, but have a preference for knives where the smith has done more work vs less...



Looks like pre laminated to me. 100 percent agree with you on the more vs less.


----------



## Garm

I believe any/every Japanese handmade knife with a stainless+stainless laminate construction is made from a pre-laminated billett.
I don't see how Hinoura would be doing less forging than just about every other blacksmith mentioned on this forum.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Garm said:


> I believe any/every Japanese handmade knife with a stainless+stainless laminate construction is made from a pre-laminated billett.
> I don't see how Hinoura would be doing less forging than just about every other blacksmith mentioned on this forum.


So, no one is hand forging fully stainless San mai? I thought Mazaki was in his new ginsan line?


----------



## chinacats

Pre-lam is probably less likely to fail... not sure why anyone would bother... it's just cladding afterall. Ever notice how much toyoma blue 2 dammy looks like tanakas?


----------



## Garm

Perhaps this is a misunderstanding of terms/concepts from my part. To clarify, I meant that I believe no one(at least that I've heard of) forge-welds a stainless core to stainless cladding themselves to make a san-mai billett, and that the blacksmiths get these three layer bars from their steel supplier. Getting a successful forge-weld with stainless+stainless in a normal forge is extremely difficult from what I understand.
From there the hand forging to shape begins, so I absolutely didn't mean to imply that we weren't talking about handmade or hand-forged blades. My point was that pre-laminated in this context doesn't signify a "lesser" product or that the blacksmith has taken shortcuts in production.


----------



## chinacats

That's what i said, no? Stainless or whatever. Not saying the knives are the same...steel is. And if buying clad knife, I'd prefer prelam (though personal preference is mono).

Sorry about the detour....


----------



## HRC_64

Chicagohawkie said:


> So, no one is hand forging fully stainless San mai? I thought Mazaki was in his new ginsan line?



Pretty sure hardly anybody does this...maybe the guy who specializes in Ginsanko for Takayuki...butMazaki would be pretty dubious assumption. First of all, he does charcoal forge for JNS...charcoal forge doesn not work with stainless steel...so those forging skills don't cross-over...like why shigefusa says to go to yoshikane if you want a stainless knife...his charcoal forge isnt the right setup and his skills are not suited to it. Wheras yoshikane and takayuki have/are dedicated shops/ forges/ smiths etc to working in stainless from the get-go... vs mazaki who is just one guy (supposedly).


----------



## JustinP

Knifewear garage sale starts tomorrow.


----------



## Barashka

FYI Williams Sonoma has some Shuns on sale too. (nevermind if already posted)


----------



## Barclid

Barashka said:


> FYI Williams Sonoma has some Shuns on sale too. (nevermind if already posted)



Shun has a MAP policy. Williams Sonoma advertises a permanent discount from MSRP to MAP.


----------



## tgfencer

Two Comet honyaki gyutos up on his web store at the moment


----------



## stringer

This is a really good deal on a 10" Forgecraft in really good condition. I would buy it but my wife would kill me as I already own several.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/133051117832


----------



## parbaked

Get one:
http://www.epicedge.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=1397&cat=Kramer,+Bob,+M.S.


----------



## Dhoff

parbaked said:


> Get one:
> http://www.epicedge.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=1397&cat=Kramer,+Bob,+M.S.


when it snows in Hell


----------



## playero

https://stacksocial.com/sales/damas...StackSocial+Deals+Newsletter&utm_medium=email
damasukasu knives


----------



## Corradobrit1

playero said:


> https://stacksocial.com/sales/damas...StackSocial+Deals+Newsletter&utm_medium=email
> damasukasu knives


"
*Limited-Batch Knives Are Produced Using the Methods of Traditional Samurai Swords" LOL*


----------



## SilverSwarfer

Corradobrit1 said:


> "
> *Limited-Batch Knives Are Produced Using the Methods of Traditional Samurai Swords" LOL*


Most definitely. Go for the extra 2yr warranty for just $19.99!


----------



## parbaked

Watanabe bread knives is stock...
http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/breadknife.htm


----------



## rick alen

I though dama kramers were going for $40K+. Has the Market crashed already?


----------



## labor of love

rick alen said:


> I though dama kramers were going for $40K+. Has the Market crashed already?


I’d guess all 500-1000 people on the planet that were willing to pay $40k already got theirs.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

labor of love said:


> I’d guess all 500-1000 people on the planet that were willing to pay $40k already got theirs.


I think you added one to many zeros! Lol!


----------



## labor of love

Haha. I wasn’t trying to be derogative but it is what it is.


----------



## Andrew

I don't know the Kramer market in particular, but my sense has been that the single bevel japanese knives trade for less of a premium than gyutos, at least from smiths known for both. It wouldn't surprise me if the folks willing to bid 40k for a knife want at least the mental illusion that they might use it.


----------



## labor of love

Or it’s just an investment that may not increase in value. For years people were able making a killing selling their old school Kramer’s for 5x what they paid.


----------



## gogogo545

labor of love said:


> Or it’s just an investment that may not increase in value. For years people were able making a killing selling their old school Kramer’s for 5x what they paid.



Kramer is expensive as it's xD


----------



## megapuff5

rick alen said:


> I though dama kramers were going for $40K+. Has the Market crashed already?


That Kramer is also over 10 years old.
Not sure if that's part of the reason for cost. Maybe a 12 yo Kramer is worth quite a bit less than a new one. His skills have increased.. just a thought


----------



## chinacats

You guys think kramer's been banging out knives? Pretty sure his knives were at their peak performance after Salty told him his custom sucked...and how to fix it...


----------



## Corradobrit1

Too rich for me but might make someone happy
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Kiyos...384762?hash=item4b657f3d3a:g:NtYAAOSwXRJc9iqu


----------



## M1k3

Corradobrit1 said:


> Too rich for me but might make someone happy
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Kiyos...384762?hash=item4b657f3d3a:g:NtYAAOSwXRJc9iqu



Only $0.70 shipping!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Shipping is factored into asking price I assume


----------



## Chicagohawkie

^ lol! I’ve seen them sell higher than that! That’s your boy sOreal! Appears to have been used.


----------



## Corradobrit1

sOreal? That rings a bell


----------



## chinacats

Soreal piece of ****...


----------



## Corradobrit1

And a TF Denka 180 gyuto
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Teruyasu-F...619169?hash=item2f31c77921:g:Oo0AAOSwi05c9wg-


----------



## Tanalasta

Seems like Toyama was in stock (emailed) in 240mm stainless clad blue. And just as quickly went out of stock again at JNS. Are they really that popular???


----------



## Elliot

Tanalasta said:


> Seems like Toyama was in stock (emailed) in 240mm stainless clad blue. And just as quickly went out of stock again at JNS. Are they really that popular???



Toyama is, in my opinion, the best bang for the buck in that price range by a long margin.
Personally, I have the iron clad he used to make before the recent switch to stainless as he nears retirement. If you don't have a Toyama, get one asap.


----------



## lemeneid

Elliot said:


> Toyama is, in my opinion, the best bang for the buck in that price range by a long margin.
> Personally, I have the iron clad he used to make before the recent switch to stainless as he nears retirement. If you don't have a Toyama, get one asap.


I second this, Toyamas are by far one of the best cutters around, once you've used one, nothing else is quite as satisfying.


----------



## Garm

Tanalasta said:


> Seems like Toyama was in stock (emailed) in 240mm stainless clad blue. And just as quickly went out of stock again at JNS. Are they really that popular???



That's strange, I received no email notification about this, That knife has been on the very top of my list since I saw Toyama was doing stainless cad.


----------



## Kfergu10

https://www.toshoknifearts.com/collections/new/products/aaa-ad10401-fa210?variant=28414362484830

Konosuke Fujiyama in blue #1


----------



## F-Flash

https://messerkontor.de/produkt-kat...xes-knives-deutschland-messerkontor-exclusiv/

Last xerxes primus Santokus - 20%


----------



## Barashka

FYI: Bernal is having one day sale 19% off .. today, June 19th only.

https://www.instagram.com/p/By5824wFtkQ/?igshid=9bvdhyg8fzwp


----------



## Barashka

Hello again. Thehomebutcher is having zKramer and Miyabi sales today only, I think. 
Cheers.


----------



## McMan

Barashka said:


> Hello again. Thehomebutcher is having zKramer and Miyabi sales today only, I think.
> Cheers.



Also 15% off Ealy


----------



## tgfencer

For those of you looking for a Watanabe honyaki with some spare cash, here's something that might interest you. Bottom of the page.

http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/damascuschefknife.htm


----------



## F-Flash

tgfencer said:


> For those of you looking for a Watanabe honyaki with some spare cash, here's something that might interest you. Bottom of the page.
> 
> http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/damascuschefknife.htm



Almost looks like sanmai knife there. Or maybe it's more polished bevel and Kasumi rest of the knife, but why it's so wavy line, if it's just the bevel?


----------



## lemeneid

F-Flash said:


> Almost looks like sanmai knife there. Or maybe it's more polished bevel and Kasumi rest of the knife, but why it's so wavy line, if it's just the bevel?


It looks like its been hand polished. If you take a look at the additional pic he provides, you can see his straight line hamon in the picture.

IMO, this one is a true unicorn, I think its the first one he's ever done in this steel too.


----------



## Corradobrit1

lemeneid said:


> It looks like its been hand polished. If you take a look at the additional pic he provides, you can see his straight line hamon in the picture.
> 
> IMO, this one is a true unicorn, I think its the first one he's ever done in this steel too.


Found the extra pic


----------



## labor of love

Those Tanaka R2 wa gyutos are available on eBay. Still sub $400.


----------



## CiderBear

240mm Toyama stainless clad came back in stock this morning. All 3 of them.


----------



## Midsummer

Gone


CiderBear said:


> 240mm Toyama stainless clad came back in stock this morning. All 3 of them.


----------



## CiderBear

Midsummer said:


> Gone


Hence why I said "All 3 of them"


----------



## Tanalasta

Put one in my cart ... thought at the price, I'd let someone else bite.

Oh well ... they're fantastic knives.


----------



## echou

Itinomonn cleaver up at JNS: http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/itinomonn-slicing-cleaver-215mm-oak/


----------



## CiderBear

echou said:


> Itinomonn cleaver up at JNS: http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/itinomonn-slicing-cleaver-215mm-oak/



Maxim just said on Instagram that these are the last 4


----------



## F-Flash

https://hitohira-japan.com/collections/in-stock-1/products/aaa-029-57-fa240

This seems awesome


----------



## Stratguy

Wow, that is incredible! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## drsmp

Konosuke YS 210 at $286.40 delivered. Follow directions in FAQ to get VAT removed, PayPal invoice sent
https://www.japaneseknives.eu/a-568...to-chef-s-knife-octagonal-khii-handle-210-mm/
I ordered one to try.

Also a Fujiwara up on eBay.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fujiwara-Maboroshi-Gyuto-240mm/223600258656


----------



## HRC_64

That YS-210 is alot better deal at $285 than $360.


----------



## lemeneid

drsmp said:


> Konosuke YS 210 at $286.40 delivered. Follow directions in FAQ to get VAT removed, PayPal invoice sent
> https://www.japaneseknives.eu/a-568...to-chef-s-knife-octagonal-khii-handle-210-mm/
> I ordered one to try.
> 
> Also a Fujiwara up on eBay.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fujiwara-Maboroshi-Gyuto-240mm/223600258656


That Maboroshi is a really great deal.


----------



## CiderBear

Toyama 270mm SS clad back in stock http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/toyama-noborikoi-kasumi-stainless-clad-gyuto-270mm/

If you want a 240, keep an eye out on BST for mine in the next few days


----------



## Cyrilix

Has anyone got a reply or shipping confirmation yet for the Konosuke YS-M? I paid on Monday morning and haven't heard anything back from the seller. They say my order is pending. I'm wondering if they're legit or simply not responding to emails.


----------



## drsmp

Cyrilix, I paid Japansemessen for a 210 YSM on Saturday and was notified of shipment with tracking on Monday
Also for some reason PayPal held my payment on Thursday and the seller didn’t receive the funds until Saturday


----------



## Cyrilix

drsmp said:


> Cyrilix, I paid Japansemessen for a 210 YSM on Saturday and was notified of shipment with tracking on Monday



I read somewhere that they only ship once a week. I'll have to see what happens on Monday, I guess. It seems like I just missed the cycle. Thanks.


----------



## Corradobrit1

I know some people like these. Nice handle on this example
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Richmond-L...rentrq:981867b316c0ac3cd79c3a4ffffcd11c|iid:1


----------



## Xenif

JNS just dropped the hint about possible Munetoshi Honyaki
https://www.instagram.com/p/B1OL7Dnj9bP/?igshid=126ht6n93ym5i


----------



## minibatataman

Xenif said:


> JNS just dropped the hint about possible Munetoshi Honyaki
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B1OL7Dnj9bP/?igshid=126ht6n93ym5i


I SAW AND I CANT WAIT!!


----------



## Elliot

Xenif said:


> JNS just dropped the hint about possible Munetoshi Honyaki
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B1OL7Dnj9bP/?igshid=126ht6n93ym5i



I may have to jump at this one. I don't have any Munetoshi and am a bit of a honyaki nut. Seems like the right pairing.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Whats the big deal about this Munetoshi? When I google I just see a bunch of Toyama links. Please fill me in.


----------



## Elliot

Corradobrit1 said:


> Whats the big deal about this Munetoshi? When I google I just see a bunch of Toyama links. Please fill me in.



I think the narrative (cannot confirm personally) is just that his heat treatment is exceptionally good. Good geometry, good treatment, etc. Fit and finish is not his thing (Maksim's words), but supposedly just good ass knives.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Elliot said:


> I think the narrative (cannot confirm personally) is just that his heat treatment is exceptionally good. Good geometry, good treatment, etc. Fit and finish is not his thing (Maksim's words), but supposedly just good ass knives.


Thanks. Anyone know what steel he uses?


----------



## Elliot

Corradobrit1 said:


> Thanks. Anyone know what steel he uses?



Pretty confident it's White 2.


----------



## MarkC

Xenif said:


> JNS just dropped the hint about possible Munetoshi Honyaki
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B1OL7Dnj9bP/?igshid=126ht6n93ym5i


Seems like an odd match for this knife series. These knives have seemed to be more workhorse modest priced offerings. Seems like a Honyaki series will change that.


----------



## M1k3

MarkC said:


> Seems like an odd match for this knife series. These knives have seemed to be more workhorse modest priced offerings. Seems like a Honyaki series will change that.



Maybe budget (comparatively speaking)?


----------



## Elliot

M1k3 said:


> Maybe budget (comparatively speaking)?



That's my hope. The new equivalent to the Hiromoto honyaki, which, when thinned, is a beast.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Here is the link (no pics yet!)
https://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/munetoshi-honyaki-gyuto-240mm/


----------



## Barashka

PSA _maybe_ found some deals on stones:
- https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FUU53M/ - Naniwa SS 10k 10mm w/base $40 .. usual price elsewhere seems closer to $80?
- https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003Y76TEC/ - Naniwa SS 2k 20mm w/ base $34 .. price elsewhere seems closer to $70?

Cheers.


----------



## HRC_64

MTC is having a flash sale today...AFAIK This is LEFT HANDED...MTC house brand/pro style knife...If this thing is as good as Korin house brand (Togiharu) maybe its worth it?..Its very rare to get left handed gyuto for $75...Maybe someone wants to research it / take the risk? I dunno YMMV.


----------



## M1k3

HRC_64 said:


> MTC is having a flash sale today...AFAIK This is LEFT HANDED...MTC house brand/pro style knife...If this thing is as good as Korin house brand (Togiharu) maybe its worth it?..Its very rare to get left handed gyuto for $75...Maybe someone wants to research it / take the risk? I dunno YMMV.
> View attachment 59256



I believe it's made by Nenox. I used one in a pass around. Definitely a buy at $75.


----------



## tgfencer

Munetoshi honyaki are currently live if anyone is interested. Not my speed, nor do I like the look or placement of the hamon but the price ain't bad.
https://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/munetoshi-honyaki-gyuto-240mm/


----------



## Corradobrit1

tgfencer said:


> Munetoshi honyaki are currently live if anyone is interested. Not my speed, nor do I like the look or placement of the hamon but the price ain't bad.
> https://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/munetoshi-honyaki-gyuto-240mm/


Yes, specs (spine thickness and edge length) changed from earlier reports and seeing Hamon turned me off.


----------



## Tanalasta

Still didn’t stop it going quickly. Shigefusa went as well. I had the nakiri in my cart and someone beat me to it


----------



## lemeneid

Tanalasta said:


> Still didn’t stop it going quickly. Shigefusa went as well. I had the nakiri in my cart and someone beat me to it


You won’t get it though unless you have one of those shopping bots to help you out.


----------



## CiderBear

I stalk this page enough to know that it recently got updated https://www.japan-messer-shop.de/Wakui-Schmiede/Wakui-V2-Kurouchi-Hocho/

Looks like they'll have a Wakui V2 delivery soon. Has anyone bought from them from outside Germany/ Europe?


----------



## Andrew

Some Tsukasa Hinoura knives up at Bernal Cutlery, to celebrate their move to the new location.

http://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/search/tsukasa/


----------



## Customfan

Man! Its crazy out there.... ;-)

Good thing I´m on the wagon.....


----------



## Customfan

Andrew said:


> Some Tsukasa Hinoura knives up at Bernal Cutlery, to celebrate their move to the new location.
> 
> http://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/search/tsukasa/



1.3K santoku and 1.8K Petty!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Customfan said:


> 1.3K santoku and 1.8K Petty!


My thoughts.


----------



## Elliot

Agreed.
Demand is high, but I think that price exceeds it a touch.


----------



## bahamaroot

And people 1k Katos are nutz...


----------



## Geigs

Elliot said:


> Agreed.
> Demand is high, but I think that price exceeds it a touch.



those river jump knives are awesome, but not for that $$


----------



## CiderBear

https://www.instagram.com/p/B1q8lS7jBf5/?igshid=1v7j8op3hsrzl
Raquin nakiri and gyuto at CKC. Not online though


----------



## Elliot

CiderBear said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B1q8lS7jBf5/?igshid=1v7j8op3hsrzl
> Raquin nakiri and gyuto at CKC. Not online though



NOPE. NO THEY ARE NOT. THEY ARE ALREADY SOLD GOD DAMMMMIT!!!!

*cries in corner*


----------



## Xenif

Elliot said:


> NOPE. NO THEY ARE NOT. THEY ARE ALREADY SOLD GOD DAMMMMIT!!!!
> 
> *cries in corner*


I want to join that corner


----------



## CiderBear

Did they already sell in-store?


----------



## Elliot

I hope not. My flight is in two hours.


----------



## dafox

Ashi Ginga w#2 #6 cleaver, Blue Way Japan, Ebay. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-G...291511?hash=item3653085ef7:g:zJsAAOSwKTddYKqo


----------



## cstrat

Konosuke white#1 FM and FT available at Ai and Om.


----------



## stringer

Used Masamoto Sohonten Honyaki 315mm Sakimaru Takohiki
No saya
$980
eBay 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Honyaki-Ja...G&pageci=9d5097a6-cadc-4c64-874b-de1ff9f1acd6


----------



## Corradobrit1

stringer said:


> Used Masamoto Sohonten Honyaki 315mm Sakimaru Takohiki
> No saya
> $980
> eBay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Honyaki-Japanese-Kitchen-knife-Sashimi-315-495mm-Ebony-Silver-Masamoto/193078754490?item=193078754490&category=0&emailtemplateid=143523132&sellerid=OT1C29eGPzSC34/mieYBgg==&buyerid=F5es2wfojR9mcm SLh0R1g==&refid=store&ssPageName=ADME:B:SEMK:US:LISTG&pageci=9d5097a6-cadc-4c64-874b-de1ff9f1acd6


Thats a katana


----------



## Carl Kotte

stringer said:


> Used Masamoto Sohonten Honyaki 315mm Sakimaru Takohiki
> No saya
> $980
> eBay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Honyaki-Ja...G&pageci=9d5097a6-cadc-4c64-874b-de1ff9f1acd6



Old happpu2015 (the seller) is very nice. I like him a lot. That said, almost every knife I’ve bought from him has been a real project knife. But then I like myself a project or two [emoji41][emoji16]


----------



## stringer

Carl Kotte said:


> Old happpu2015 (the seller) is very nice. I like him a lot. That said, almost every knife I’ve bought from him has been a real project knife. But then I like myself a project or two [emoji41][emoji16]



I've bought a bunch lower end stuff from him too over the past few years. Even a few stones. Usually it's pretty run of the mill old commercial grade stuff and Japanese supermarket knives. This one caught
my eye on his email blast and thought someone might be interested.


----------



## Carl Kotte

stringer said:


> I've bought a bunch lower end stuff from him too over the past few years. Even a few stones. Usually it's pretty run of the mill old commercial grade stuff and Japanese supermarket knives. This one caught
> my eye on his email blast and thought someone might be interested.



True! This might be a real gem of some interest to members here! (And, to be clear, though the knives I have bought from this seller were real projects - e.g. some pretty nice debas - the one that is advertised here need not be!)


----------



## CiderBear

Toyama 270mm stainless clad suji live at JNS


----------



## atb

CiderBear said:


> Toyama 270mm stainless clad suji live at JNS


You grab one?


----------



## CiderBear

atb said:


> You grab one?



No, I didn't need one. Also saw a 210mm Shig kitaeji as well, had both in my cart and I was like "nahhhhh"


----------



## tgfencer

CiderBear said:


> No, I didn't need one. Also saw a 210mm Shig kitaeji as well, had both in my cart and I was like "nahhhhh"



Sometimes those moments when you resist are just as satisfying as the moments when you buy.


----------



## atb

Yea I saw that shig under new products but not the toyama. Checked out his instagram and was like ****k. Hopefully one will pop up here or elsewhere. Otherwise will check out a watanabe pro...


----------



## Xenif

tgfencer said:


> Sometimes those moments when you resist are just as satisfying as the moments when you buy.


Gonna have to print this out and stick it on my fridge, next time I want to hit that bid button on that stone or buy button for that knife in my cart


----------



## parbaked

It's really big and comes with it's own bag...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOB-KRAMER...424414?hash=item4b69ca7a1e:g:O-AAAOSw9IRc2fPn


----------



## tgfencer

parbaked said:


> It's really big and comes with it's own bag...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOB-KRAMER...424414?hash=item4b69ca7a1e:g:O-AAAOSw9IRc2fPn



I may be in the minority here, but I must admit that nothing about any Kramer I've seen has ever caught even the slightest bit of my interest.


----------



## CiderBear

Comet alert


----------



## Stnakamu

CiderBear said:


> Comet alert


Nice


----------



## bahamaroot

parbaked said:


> It's really big and comes with it's own bag...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOB-KRAMER...424414?hash=item4b69ca7a1e:g:O-AAAOSw9IRc2fPn


The shipping cost put it out of reach for me.


----------



## Andrew

http://easttowestshoppe.com/shigefusa-kitaeji-240mm-yanagiba-wa-handle/

This strikes me as beyond absurd. They had a yo handled 210 that he sold for 2k, 2500 for a wa handle seems nuts to me.


----------



## Andrew

Andrew said:


> http://easttowestshoppe.com/shigefusa-kitaeji-240mm-yanagiba-wa-handle/
> 
> This strikes me as beyond absurd. They had a yo handled 210 that he sold for 2k, 2500 for a wa handle seems nuts to me.



Knife is sold I guess, but it was a 240mm Shig Kitaeji gyuto (don't know why the link says yangiba) for $2,500.


----------



## parbaked

She has a 210 Kitaeji Wa Gyuto for $2K now: http://easttowestshoppe.com/shigefusa-kitaeji-210mm-gyuto-wa-handle/


----------



## atb

some people just got the funds for this **** man.


----------



## CiderBear

Could we please keep the thread on-topic regarding knife findings and not derail to Shig pricing?


----------



## CiderBear

Comet petty alert @Elliot https://carbonknifeco.com/collections/new/products/comet-150mm-hon-kasumi

(more like short santoku though)


----------



## Elliot

CiderBear said:


> Comet petty alert @Elliot https://carbonknifeco.com/collections/new/products/comet-150mm-hon-kasumi
> 
> (more like short santoku though)



You know me too well already.


----------



## Jimbo1217

Hey everyone sale at JNS on Jikko and Kaeru knives. Great deal especially for Jikko knives. Grab them while they last!


----------



## dafox

Jimbo1217 said:


> Hey everyone sale at JNS on Jikko and Kaeru knives. Great deal especially for Jikko knives. Grab them while they last!


Are they iron clad?


----------



## bahamaroot

CiderBear said:


> Could we please keep the thread on-topic regarding knife findings and not derail to Shig pricing?


Uh oh...thread police?


----------



## HRC_64

bahamaroot said:


> Uh oh...thread police?





F-Flash said:


> If you find rare knives, that you aint going to buy. Post them here.
> Heres few that might interest some here...



I think the OP implied with this thread it would not be a re-hash of "kato/shig" alert threads. Also there are special threads for "market price" shig and kato availability already in the catalog ("shig alert" and "kato alert" etc). 

What would be a "rare' or "hard to find" Shig is one at a good price....so if you find one of those oviously post it up.


----------



## atb

Toyama 240 dammy, 270 gyuto's, shige 210 wagyuto, and munetoshi honyaki up on jns right nowww


----------



## CiderBear

Cleancut restocked some cheap Wakui nakiri and santoku https://www.cleancut.eu/butik/knifebrands/wakui-sanjo


----------



## KO88

atb said:


> Toyama 240, 270 dammy, shige 210, and munetoshi honyaki up on jns right nowww



Shig off, dammy and mun still on 

Would love T 270 dammy


----------



## atb

KO88 said:


> Shig off, dammy and mun still on
> 
> Would love T 270 dammy


https://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/toyama-noborikoi-damascus-gyuto-270mm/
knife of my dreams

i just got a wat 270 gyuto and im still eyein this Toyama... not gonna be that guy tho. I hope someone can buy this knife its such a beast


----------



## KO88

atb said:


> ... not gonna be that guy tho. I hope someone can buy this knife its such a beast



I have SS and carbon clad 270 Toyamas , so need dama and Honyaki :-D

Must say super happy with em!


----------



## atb

KO88 said:


> I have SS and carbon clad 270 Toyamas , so need dama and Honyaki :-D
> 
> Must say super happy with em!


Honyaki 270..... thats one for the books.


----------



## parbaked

Baby Kato:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Knife-Kiyo...365318?hash=item3b391e6b46:g:vUkAAOSwMe1df5YK


----------



## parbaked

Auction of Property from the Collection of Anthony Bourdain to benefit his scholarship at the Culinary Institute of America.
https://www.igavelauctions.com/auctions/property-from-the-collection-of-anthony-bourdain
Sale will include the Kramer meteorite chef knife from the episode of Raw Craft

And a chrome duck press he bought in the Paris episode of Layover.


----------



## Stratguy

Auction estimate is between 4-6k. It will likely sell for 10x that amount.


----------



## labor of love

Jimbo1217 said:


> Hey everyone sale at JNS on Jikko and Kaeru knives. Great deal especially for Jikko knives. Grab them while they last!


Yeah those Jikkos are super cheap for a reason.


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> Yeah those Jikkos are super cheap for a reason.


Ouch.


----------



## Carl Kotte

labor of love said:


> Yeah those Jikkos are super cheap for a reason.



Are they that bad?


----------



## IsoJ

Homebutcher, shigefusa kitajie gyuto...


----------



## CiderBear

https://www.instagram.com/p/B2oo8BtjCaI/?igshid=837zl861fkp2

Jiro 210mm Western


----------



## Jimbo1217

labor of love said:


> Yeah those Jikkos are super cheap for a reason.


I’m curious though. Why are they still available? Am I missing out on something I should know that I don’t?


----------



## labor of love

Jimbo1217 said:


> I’m curious though. Why are they still available? Am I missing out on something I should know that I don’t?


I won’t repeat things I’ve heard from other users and just stick to my own personal experience. My jns jikko honyaki 240mm has probably the worst most uneven grind of any knife I can think of ootb. This knife retailed for $1029 or so, if the jikko brand wouldn’t bother to properly grind this knife I wouldn’t trust any of the other offerings from jikko currently. 
Fortunately I’ve had the knife tweaked by someone who knew what they were doing.


----------



## labor of love

But, I will also add that I would buy with confidence from K&S. Their Jikkos are old stock, and nicer.


----------



## Jimbo1217

labor of love said:


> I won’t repeat things I’ve heard from other users and just stick to my own personal experience. My jns jikko honyaki 240mm has probably the worst most uneven grind of any knife I can think of ootb. This knife retailed for $1029 or so, if the jikko brand wouldn’t bother to properly grind this knife I wouldn’t trust any of the other offerings from jikko currently.
> Fortunately I’ve had the knife tweaked by someone who knew what they were doing.


That is unfortunate to hear. I definitely understand what you mean coming from such an expensive knife and supposedly good reputation of the Jikko brand.

Good to know that your knife has been fixed to how it should be


----------



## ynot1985

Jimbo1217 said:


> I’m curious though. Why are they still available? Am I missing out on something I should know that I don’t?



Not sure about the grind issue that labour of love posted but many people simply refused to even touch anything made by jikko in the last 12-18 months.

They had a strategy where they tried to flood the market. Literally everyone, I mean everyone .. even you or I can be a distributor.. this cheapen the brand to the point where a lot of shops have dropped them. I have also heard of other unethical practices which had lead to shops dropping them too.

It’s not surprising with quality.. they were flogging Fuji hamon honyaki gyutos for $700 .. it’s normally 1500+ everywhere else.. something has to give.

I know tourist to Osaka loves jikko cause they have a showroom in namba where you can take photos with tuna knives but to collectors or knife guys, many have steered away.


----------



## Jimbo1217

ynot1985 said:


> Not sure about the grind issue that labour of love posted but many people simply refused to even touch anything made by jikko in the last 12-18 months.
> 
> They had a strategy where they tried to flood the market. Literally everyone, I mean everyone .. even you or I can be a distributor.. this cheapen the brand to the point where a lot of shops have dropped them. I have also heard of other unethical practices which had lead to shops dropping them too.
> 
> It’s not surprising with quality.. they were flogging Fuji hamon honyaki gyutos for $700 .. it’s normally 1500+ everywhere else.. something has to give.
> 
> I know tourist to Osaka loves jikko cause they have a showroom in namba where you can take photos with tuna knives but to collectors or knife guys, many have steered away.


Interesting!


----------



## labor of love

ynot1985 said:


> Not sure about the grind issue that labour of love posted but many people simply refused to even touch anything made by jikko in the last 12-18 months.
> 
> They had a strategy where they tried to flood the market. Literally everyone, I mean everyone .. even you or I can be a distributor.. this cheapen the brand to the point where a lot of shops have dropped them. I have also heard of other unethical practices which had lead to shops dropping them too.
> 
> It’s not surprising with quality.. they were flogging Fuji hamon honyaki gyutos for $700 .. it’s normally 1500+ everywhere else.. something has to give.
> 
> I know tourist to Osaka loves jikko cause they have a showroom in namba where you can take photos with tuna knives but to collectors or knife guys, many have steered away.


I could say much more about the grind issue, it’s very real.
BTW everything else about my particular honyaki is great. Profile is very enjoyable and I do love the way it sharpens.
Several kitchen guys tested my honyaki before it was worked on. Some of them are members here. Everybody universally agreed it was just a terrible cutter.


----------



## labor of love

Side note: these Jikkos look pretty sweet. I’d definitely pick up something that’s advertised as being 
“forged by Kenichi Shiraki, ground and sharpened by Hirosugu Tosa”

http://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/jikko-240mm-gyuto-aogami-2-suminagashi-kasumi-oct.html

http://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/jikko-240mm-gyuto-aogami-2-kasumi.html


----------



## Gregmega

ynot1985 said:


> Not sure about the grind issue that labour of love posted but many people simply refused to even touch anything made by jikko in the last 12-18 months.
> 
> They had a strategy where they tried to flood the market. Literally everyone, I mean everyone .. even you or I can be a distributor.. this cheapen the brand to the point where a lot of shops have dropped them. I have also heard of other unethical practices which had lead to shops dropping them too.
> 
> It’s not surprising with quality.. they were flogging Fuji hamon honyaki gyutos for $700 .. it’s normally 1500+ everywhere else.. something has to give.
> 
> I know tourist to Osaka loves jikko cause they have a showroom in namba where you can take photos with tuna knives but to collectors or knife guys, many have steered away.



It was hilarious when those things started getting flopped down here by the usual suspects a while back. Like a honyaki dump truck backed up to bst. Now they’re on sale basically everywhere, practically giving them away.


----------



## CiderBear

There's a Shig deba from Bernal online right now


----------



## Supraunleaded

http://bid.igavelauctions.com/Bidding.taf?_function=detail&auction_uid1=5555226

A bit of history, albeit very sad to see it passed down this way. I hope whomever wins will understand and appreciate it’s story.


----------



## Corradobrit1

25% buyer premium? And I thought Ebay was gouging


----------



## thebradleycrew

ALERT: Damascus Takamura 210 in stock! https://www.mtckitchen.com/takamura-hsps-gyuto-knife-damascus-210mm-8-2/


----------



## thebradleycrew

I would add: if you sign up for their e-mail alerts, you get 10% off too. Nice little savings on an awesome knife.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Supraunleaded said:


> http://bid.igavelauctions.com/Bidding.taf?_function=detail&auction_uid1=5555226
> 
> A bit of history, albeit very sad to see it passed down this way. I hope whomever wins will understand and appreciate it’s story.


Bids have hit $13,250 with 20 days remaining......


----------



## Supraunleaded

Corradobrit1 said:


> Bids have hit $13,250 with 20 days remaining......


Kramer’s website sent out a notice to its subscribers about the auction, it’s gonna hit high 5 figures is my guess


----------



## toddnmd

Some Takamura Uchigumo and Hanas restocked at MTC Kitchen.


----------



## Furminati

There’s a billipp on Instagram for sale


----------



## CiderBear

Toyama 270 ss back in stock


----------



## atb

CiderBear said:


> Toyama 270 ss back in stock


so is 240


----------



## IsoJ

CiderBear said:


> Toyama 270 ss back in stock



My favorite so far.


----------



## CiderBear

FYI, most of the Wakui iron clad V2 line are back in stock here if anyone has been waiting for them
https://www.japan-messer-shop.de/Wakui-Schmiede/Wakui-V2-Kurouchi-Hocho/


----------



## labor of love

CiderBear said:


> FYI, most of the Wakui iron clad V2 line are back in stock here if anyone has been waiting for them
> https://www.japan-messer-shop.de/Wakui-Schmiede/Wakui-V2-Kurouchi-Hocho/


Oh god. Now I have to figure out how much that 240mm gyuto is in real money.


----------



## daveb

Alexa says it's a million, five.


----------



## CiderBear

@labor of love 230 euros * 0.81 (VAT) +37 DHL shipping) = 223 euros
That's about 250 bucks. 

Don't ask how I know


----------



## labor of love

CiderBear said:


> @labor of love 230 euros * 0.81 (VAT) +37 DHL shipping) = 223 euros
> That's about 250 bucks.
> 
> Don't ask how I know


Question number 2: is that ferrule plastic?


----------



## tgfencer

labor of love said:


> Question number 2: is that ferrule plastic?



Description says black horn. The grain of that chestnut look excellent, love a good burnt handle.


----------



## Hassanbensober

Some of those handle installs look wonky for sure. Thanks for that link though very cool..


----------



## CiderBear

@tgfencer yeah, but the grain of the handle on the nakiri doesn't look so hot.

Since I don't know how to describe wood grains - what should I say to a vendor when I want a handle with grains that look like the 240mm gyuto (straight, parallel? tight?) and not the nakiri (ehh, what grain?)


----------



## tgfencer

CiderBear said:


> @tgfencer yeah, but the grain of the handle on the nakiri doesn't look so hot.
> 
> Since I don't know how to describe wood grains - what should I say to a vendor when I want a handle with grains that look like the 240mm gyuto (straight, parallel? tight?) and not the nakiri (ehh, what grain?)



Oh, I didn’t really check them all out, just had a quick look. Yeah it’s a bit difficult to describe, without using an example and saying “I want one like this”


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> Question number 2: is that ferrule plastic?


Some have blond striations (eg 210 gyuto) so pretty sure its horn.

As for grain, find a pic of one you like and say I want it close to this. Easiest way to get what you want.


----------



## jimmy_d

Am I crazy, or is the US not an option from the country drop down?


----------



## CiderBear

@jimmy_d You're not crazy. You have to contact them and they'll send you out a pdf form to fill

@Barmoley too


----------



## jimmy_d

CiderBear said:


> @jimmy_d You're not crazy. You have to contact them and they'll send you out a pdf form to fill
> 
> @Barmoley too


Ahhhh thanks! Glad to know i'm not losing it.


----------



## crocca86

Does anyone know how tall at the hill the 210/240 are?


----------



## CiderBear

More importantly, if someone buys one, can I borrow it?


----------



## Barmoley

CiderBear said:


> More importantly, if someone buys one, can I borrow it?


Yes. If I manage to get it you can borrow it.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Is Jikko Blue 2 here something interesting?
https://www.cutleryandmore.com/jikko/blue-no-2-carbon-steel-gyuto-ebony-handle-p138378


----------



## CiderBear

Barmoley said:


> Yes. If I manage to get it you can borrow it.



Forreal? No backsies!


----------



## M1k3

CiderBear said:


> Forreal? No backsies!


----------



## CiderBear

I'm quite curious about the 195mm one. That's an unusual size for a gyuto. That can be a cute little friend to my odd 225mm Kochi V2


----------



## labor of love

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Is Jikko Blue 2 here something interesting?
> https://www.cutleryandmore.com/jikko/blue-no-2-carbon-steel-gyuto-ebony-handle-p138378


you could save quite abit of money and buy the akatsuki from James, about the same thing. but only 210mm is instock.
http://www.knivesandstones.com/sakai-jikko-akatsuki-dawn-gyuto-210mm/


----------



## Barmoley

CiderBear said:


> Forreal? No backsies!


 I wouldn't say it if I didn't mean it. Have to see if I can get it first.


----------



## CiderBear

Barmoley said:


> I wouldn't say it if I didn't mean it. Have to see if I can get it first.



Do eet  I even have you the forum to fill out, lol. It took Horie-san a while to respond to my email, but I believe they're a very reputable vendor amongst German speakers.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

labor of love said:


> you could save quite abit of money and buy the akatsuki from James, about the same thing. but only 210mm is instock.
> http://www.knivesandstones.com/sakai-jikko-akatsuki-dawn-gyuto-210mm/


Thanks...the Akatsuki that James has in stock is white 2, but his blue 2 was sold for $450 while available, so it’s still better deal from a better retailer. I’ll wait. It’s just interesting to see that Bernal is selling the same Jikko for $678. Don’t know how they compete like that...


----------



## labor of love

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Thanks...the Akatsuki that James has in stock is white 2, but his blue 2 was sold for $450 while available, so it’s still better deal from a better retailer. I’ll wait. It’s just interesting to see that Bernal is selling the same Jikko for $678. Don’t know how they compete like that...


Bernal blue 2 version is a little different. It’s longer and taller.
I wouldn’t buy Jikko unless you know who the sharpener is.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

labor of love said:


> Bernal blue 2 version is a little different. It’s longer and taller.
> I wouldn’t buy Jikko unless you know who the sharpener is.


The Bernal one looks identical to the one I posted with price of $499. I compared the measurements and weight and they look similar. And both look like the blue 2 one on Jikko’s official website. I think they might be just original line without any retailer customization.


----------



## labor of love

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> The Bernal one looks identical to the one I posted with price of $499. I compared the measurements and weight and they look similar. And both look like the blue 2 one on Jikko’s official website. I think they might be just original line without any retailer customization.


Is there measurments anywhere for the CM Jikko? Im assuming its normal sakai meaurements (230mm)...the bernal one is more like a true 240mm gyuto.

edit
okay...the bernal one is 52mm 241mm long...that image CM has lists the measurements as 2 inches x 9.4 inches, personally Id like measurements that were more approximate. If theyre the exact same Its a helluva deal from CM


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

labor of love said:


> Is there measurments anywhere for the CM Jikko? Im assuming its normal sakai meaurements (230mm)...the bernal one is more like a true 240mm gyuto.


The 2nd description picture of the CM Jikko shows all the measurements. 240 mm from heel to tip and 400 mm total. 254 gram like the Bernal one (252g).


----------



## labor of love

Damn! Still don’t trust CM haha. Might have to find their customer service department.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

labor of love said:


> Damn! Still don’t trust CM haha. Might have to find their customer service department.


That’s exactly what I thought. Can’t trust CM much...


----------



## IsoJ

Evan Antzenberger steak knives

https://www.instagram.com/p/B4AQwlEjr7G/?igshid=1hdz9hqrid76j


----------



## tgfencer

Two new knives for sale by Joe. Not yet advertised on Instagram, so thank me later. 

http://www.halcyonforge.com/store


----------



## Barmoley

I have one similar and one on order and I entered, just saying

https://www.instagram.com/p/B4C39yMDeo9/?igshid=n92qbjvwv3n4


----------



## IsoJ

Barmoley said:


> I have one similar and one on order and I entered, just saying
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B4C39yMDeo9/?igshid=n92qbjvwv3n4



I entered too


----------



## tgfencer

Bunch of Gesshin Ittetsu honyaki up on JKI, including some ironwood handled Westerns.

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/gesshin-ittetsu


----------



## Corradobrit1

tgfencer said:


> Bunch of Gesshin Ittetsu honyaki up on JKI, including some ironwood handled Westerns.
> 
> https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/gesshin-ittetsu


Thats quite a departure from the usual Japanese Yo handle. Style like that is reminiscent of a Catcheside and to a lesser extent a Tansu. Some interesting stuff coming out of Japan recently.
Woah a 210 @330g and 240 @353g, they certainly are hefty.


----------



## dafox

15% off Suisin at Korin until 10/28.


----------



## labor of love

That madman finally did it. New Takada no Hamono stuff up at carbon 
https://carbonknifeco.com/collections/takada-no-hamono


----------



## ian

labor of love said:


> That madman finally did it. New Takada no Hamono stuff up at carbon
> https://carbonknifeco.com/collections/takada-no-hamono



What’s a suiboku finish? I can never tell what a finish looks like from pictures...


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> That madman finally did it. New Takada no Hamono stuff up at carbon
> https://carbonknifeco.com/collections/takada-no-hamono


Too short for me


----------



## CiderBear

Yoshikazu Tanaka has been churning out lots of knives lately huh


----------



## dsk

CiderBear said:


> I'm quite curious about the 195mm one. That's an unusual size for a gyuto. That can be a cute little friend to my odd 225mm Kochi V2



I've had my eye on the 195mm for a while now waiting on the restock. I'd have to guess it's going to be around 44-45mm as no one's posted personal measurements on them anywhere I can find. That said I know I'm not a KU person and it'll just go back on bst... If wakui made a 195mm v2 iron clad migaki I'd have been all over it.


----------



## labor of love

ian said:


> What’s a suiboku finish? I can never tell what a finish looks like from pictures...


I’m sure @valgard can tell us more about the finish whenever he grabs one. Maybe he already knows a little about it.


----------



## captaincaed

tgfencer said:


> Bunch of Gesshin Ittetsu honyaki up on JKI, including some ironwood handled Westerns.
> 
> https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/gesshin-ittetsu


whoa


----------



## Chicagohawkie

CiderBear said:


> Yoshikazu Tanaka has been churning out lots of knives lately huh


NS! Like 25 Xs his production from 5 years ago.


----------



## jimmy_d

labor of love said:


> That madman finally did it. New Takada no Hamono stuff up at carbon
> https://carbonknifeco.com/collections/takada-no-hamono


Seems like a decent price for Tanaka. Anyone know anything about these? They definitely look interesting.


----------



## lemeneid

labor of love said:


> That madman finally did it. New Takada no Hamono stuff up at carbon
> https://carbonknifeco.com/collections/takada-no-hamono


Anyone knows who forged takada’s knives? I had an interesting conversation about this about who it might be.


----------



## labor of love

lemeneid said:


> Anyone knows who forged takada’s knives? I had an interesting conversation about this about who it might be.


Tanaka. Check out the link

Edit: The San mai wh2 ones anyway. Those are the ones that look like fun to me.


----------



## lemeneid

labor of love said:


> Tanaka. Check out the link


Sorry, needed to clarify, was referring to the honyakis.


----------



## labor of love

lemeneid said:


> Sorry, needed to clarify, was referring to the honyakis.


Yeah, I had to clarify my comment as well!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Yoshikazu Tanaka, although the smith isn't mentioned for the Mizu Honyaki, although I assume its the same guy. That said they look awfully similar to the Shiraki W#2's on Hitohira


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

https://hitohira-japan.com/products/daa-151-fa240?_pos=2&_sid=87448fc7d&_ss=r
Hitohira Tanaka B1 240 is now available. So attempting. Anyone knows how it compares to the Tsubaya Tanaka B1?


----------



## Dendrobatez

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/174058680912

Asked the guy about the knife and he doesn't seem to know much, would assume its Aeb-l as there is no patina. I hardly ever buy stainless or I'd make an offer.


----------



## CiderBear

Looks like this Tsukasa Hinoura nakiria will be available during KW's Garage Sale in November. I don't even like dasmacus, but bah gawd they pretty







https://knifewear.com/products/tsukasa-hinoura-vs2-colour-damascus-nakiri-165mm

Who is our resident nakiri collector now? @Xenif?


----------



## Xenif

CiderBear said:


> Looks like this Tsukasa Hinoura nakiria will be available during KW's Garage Sale in November. I don't even like dasmacus, but bah gawd they pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://knifewear.com/products/tsukasa-hinoura-vs2-colour-damascus-nakiri-165mm
> 
> Who is our resident nakiri collector now? @Xenif?


Certainly a unique knife with a price to match! Too rich for a mere peasant like myself ....


----------



## labor of love

There is a takeda 240mm w Saya on eBay right now at about $200. Price will most def rise but still might end up being a deal.


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> There is a takeda 240mm w Saya on eBay right now at about $200. Price will most def rise but still might end up being a deal.


It will now


----------



## labor of love

That takeda sold for $285. Someone got a nice deal!


----------



## Koakuma

CKC has Jiro 150mm wa petty.


----------



## jaeysehn

there are a few Kitaeji shigs up on knife wear. not sure if glitch or not but I think buyable right now.


----------



## IsoJ

Catcheside with bigger blade

https://www.instagram.com/p/B4fLaUFj3x_/?igshid=qnw5dd84em3p


----------



## Barry's Knives

jaeysehn said:


> there are a few Kitaeji shigs up on knife wear. not sure if glitch or not but I think buyable right now.


Yeah they're for their garage sale


----------



## ian

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/gesshin-ginga-6-chinese-cleaver-white-2

Ginga cleavers! And not too expensive!


----------



## CiderBear

ian said:


> https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/gesshin-ginga-6-chinese-cleaver-white-2
> 
> Ginga cleavers! And not too expensive!



Omg the wa version is in stock!


----------



## labor of love

CiderBear said:


> Omg the wa version is in stock!


OMG! Seriously very tempted here!


----------



## CiderBear

FYI if you missed out on the last CKC KU Mazaki batch, Yoshihiro just added some to their stock stealthily

https://www.echefknife.com/product/yoshihiro-nashiji-high-carbon-gyuto/


----------



## jimmy_d

CiderBear said:


> FYI if you missed out on the last CKC KU Mazaki batch, Yoshihiro just added some to their stock stealthily
> 
> https://www.echefknife.com/product/yoshihiro-nashiji-high-carbon-gyuto/


Is there any difference between the 'Yoshihiro' Mazakis and Mazakis from other vendors?


----------



## CiderBear

jimmy_d said:


> Is there any difference between the 'Yoshihiro' Mazakis and Mazakis from other vendors?


I think it's just the handles. Yoshihiro seems to have D-shaped keyaki, CKC (and Cleancut I believe) octo keyaki, and Knifewear octo cherry.


----------



## CiderBear

Toyama 240mm stainless clad gyuto back in stock


----------



## CiderBear

Oops, sorry for the double post. Hope everyone is having a bearable Monday


----------



## Geigs

A-frames has a workhorse Tadatuna, never seen anything except lasers in INOX: https://www.aframestokyo.com/ikkanshi-tadatsuna-gyuto-thick-blade-270mm-inox-blade-chef-kn270.html

anyone have experience with thick knives from him?


----------



## labor of love

Geigs said:


> A-frames has a workhorse Tadatuna, never seen anything except lasers in INOX: https://www.aframestokyo.com/ikkanshi-tadatsuna-gyuto-thick-blade-270mm-inox-blade-chef-kn270.html
> 
> anyone have experience with thick knives from him?


One place carries a thicker ginga.


----------



## labor of love

Pretty nice looking Watanabe cleavers on the site.
http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/cleaver.htm

pretty rare to find a full size veg cleaver that light at 390-410 grams.


----------



## zizirex

Found a blue 1 300mm NOS yanagiba forged by "Shiraki" under $250...
and a 240 Gyuto Kato that Cost an Arm and a Leg


----------



## danemonji

Is it the Kato listed on auction for 1200$ ? Whoever is bidding is either in Japan or not thinking of auction fees+shipment fees + VAT + customs fees...making that a total of 1500$ for a standard gyuto. Same knife is listed on BST for less


----------



## thebradleycrew

LAST TWO COMET HONYAKI FROM TREY POSTED ON HIS WEBSITE. Go get 'em!!!


----------



## ian

And, of course, they’re gone. (Unless I’m blind.)


----------



## thebradleycrew

Sorry @ian , yup they are gone. I tried to alert folks ASAP hoping it would be fans of Trey who grab them!


----------



## labor of love

Masamoto KS 270mm Sujihiki is back in stock. Been out of stock for sometime.
https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...o-ks-series-white-steel-no-2-wa-slicer-knives


----------



## thebradleycrew

ALERT: Tony LaSeur just put a whole slew of beautiful knives for sale on his website. A gorgeous cleaver is among the group, too! I know some of you out there are cleaver lovers.


----------



## TSF415

thebradleycrew said:


> ALERT: Tony LaSeur just put a whole slew of beautiful knives for sale on his website. A gorgeous cleaver is among the group, too! I know some of you out there are cleaver lovers.


Just picked up the 240mm. I bought a smaller laseur on bst and it’s been one of my favorites. Was waiting to get something bigger.


----------



## thebradleycrew

TSF415 said:


> Just picked up the 240mm. I bought a smaller laseur on bst and it’s been one of my favorites. Was waiting to get something bigger.


Nice work. I almost grabbed that myself. Gorgeous work. Let us know how you like it once you use it.


----------



## TSF415

thebradleycrew said:


> Nice work. I almost grabbed that myself. Gorgeous work. Let us know how you like it once you use it.


Will do. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## CiderBear

@labor of love heard you're looking for wa cleavers https://www.instagram.com/p/B5tdBwNnucy/?igshid=19v5ge2k4bsdc


----------



## AT5760

That 215 is gorgeous


----------



## labor of love

CiderBear said:


> @labor of love heard you're looking for wa cleavers https://www.instagram.com/p/B5tdBwNnucy/?igshid=19v5ge2k4bsdc


----------



## Ryndunk

That cleaver looks awesome. @labor of love does the dancing chicken mean it's yours?


----------



## labor of love

No the dancing chicken means I’m excited and will give it some thought.


----------



## CiderBear

labor of love said:


> No the dancing chicken means I’m excited and will give it some thought.



They're both around your weight range too https://www.razorsharp.com.sg/yoshikazu-tanaka.html 

You should buy it


----------



## labor of love

How much are those cleavers?


----------



## CiderBear

labor of love said:


> How much are those cleavers?



I haven't asked. Do you want me to?


----------



## Dendrobatez

thebradleycrew said:


> ALERT: Tony LaSeur just put a whole slew of beautiful knives for sale on his website. A gorgeous cleaver is among the group, too! I know some of you out there are cleaver lovers.




If that cleaver had been there when I went to his site I would not have been able to resist. Good thing it wasn't, I've spent enough on knives lately lol


----------



## F-Flash

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/store/c9/Available_work.html

Two left it seems!


----------



## tgfencer

Two nice damascus Catcheside blades up for grabs.

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/store/c9/Available_work.html


----------



## jimmy_d

Hitohira has a couple nice Tanakas back in stock I would be all over if I had the funds. 

https://hitohira-japan.com/collections/in-stock-1/products/aaa-015-49-fa240

https://hitohira-japan.com/collections/in-stock-1/products/aaa-016d-56-fa240


----------



## IsoJ

jimmy_d said:


> Hitohira has a couple nice Tanakas back in stock I would be all over if I had the funds.
> 
> https://hitohira-japan.com/collections/in-stock-1/products/aaa-015-49-fa240
> 
> https://hitohira-japan.com/collections/in-stock-1/products/aaa-016d-56-fa240


Still waiting for the 270s....


----------



## CiderBear

labor of love said:


> How much are those cleavers?



Just asked. 650 SGD + 30 SGD shipping. That's right about 500 USD total. Both cleavers are the same price.

I should take this opportunity to advertise that I volunteer to do what @Barmoley and I did for a Wakui V2: I'm happy to be the middleman, talk to vendors and buy stuff from overseas for people, as long as they let me play with it for a week or 2


----------



## labor of love

I might have to start an “experiences ordering from Razorsharp” thread. I’m unsure about them.


----------



## dafox

labor of love said:


> I might have to start an “experiences ordering from Razorsharp” thread. I’m unsure about them.


I'd be interested to know more about them, they have some interesting knives including an ai-yanagiba.


----------



## cstrat

Hattori KD30 Cowry-X Damascus knives on “sale” at hocho-knife. All yours for 5.3k.


----------



## Bcos17

labor of love said:


> I might have to start an “experiences ordering from Razorsharp” thread. I’m unsure about them.



I had a less than pleasant experience with them. They sold me a Mazaki 210mm Stainless clad Gyuto which turned out to not be stainless clad. They agreed to send me a new knife but I had to pay to ship the return shipping which was not cheap to Singapore.


----------



## dafox

Bcos17 said:


> I had a less than pleasant experience with them. They sold me a Mazaki 210mm Stainless clad Gyuto which turned out to not be stainless clad. They agreed to send me a new knife but I had to pay to ship the return shipping which was not cheap to Singapore.


That's too bad. I've been looking at the stainless polished Mazaki.


----------



## labor of love

$500 shipping included for a Yoshikazu Tanaka cleaver feels like a bargain. I dunno, I need some convincing that ordering from Razorsharp is a good idea. I rarely read about them. I’ve heard packages from Singapore take forever.


----------



## valgard

labor of love said:


> $500 shipping included for a Yoshikazu Tanaka cleaver feels like a bargain. I dunno, I need some convincing that ordering from Razorsharp is a good idea. I rarely read about them. I’ve heard packages from Singapore take forever.


I have never ordered personally, but know a few who have done so successfully, it's just annoying having to go about it with emails. Just get that damn cleaver .


----------



## labor of love




----------



## Etilah

labor of love said: ↑
$500 shipping included for a Yoshikazu Tanaka cleaver feels like a bargain. I dunno, I need some convincing that ordering from Razorsharp is a good idea. I rarely read about them. I’ve heard packages from Singapore take forever.

At least some of you are receiving emails from Razorsharp. I’ve sent what I felt were polite and respectful emails with inquiry about purchasing their knives, and heard nothing back...


----------



## labor of love

Say no more. I’m starting a thread...the topic needs some exploration.


----------



## Etilah

... perhaps because I’m located in U.S.

I dunno...


----------



## M1k3

Nice Petty knife https://japan.webike.net/products/2008291.html


----------



## Corradobrit1

M1k3 said:


> Nice Petty knife https://japan.webike.net/products/2008291.html


I think I see clouds and a faint hamon......


----------



## dafox

Corradobrit1 said:


> I think I see clouds and a faint hamon......


The profile is too flat for me!


----------



## Corradobrit1

dafox said:


> The profile is too flat for me!


Angle grinder will fix that. I think Inferno will let you borrow his.


----------



## Codered

Ashi hamono honyaki 210mm brand new on yahoo auctions. Price is way under market value. 4 days remaining


----------



## Keat

Some Kochi are restocking at JKI. I just got got a couple email notifications (and a 240 gyuto).


----------



## MarkC

Keat said:


> Some Kochi are restocking at JKI. I just got got a couple email notifications (and a 240 gyuto).


Already gone. Enjoy. I have been waiting for these to get back in stock and by the time I logged in, they were gone.


----------



## CiderBear

Lol. There was 1 240mm gyuto left when I checked. I went and changed my air filter, checked again, twas gone.


----------



## dsk

CiderBear said:


> Lol. There was 1 240mm gyuto left when I checked. I went and changed my air filter, checked again, twas gone.



I'm glad I got over my kochi lust, when I got the email notification i saw 2 left and shrugged.


----------



## dafox

Gesshin Ginga 240 gyutos available, JKI.


----------



## TSF415

dafox said:


> Gesshin Ginga 240 gyutos available, JKI.



Is there more to the gesshin than just the rounded spine and choil compared to the stock ashi?


----------



## M1k3

Higher HRC


----------



## madelinez

F-Flash said:


> http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/store/c9/Available_work.html
> 
> Two left it seems!



I definitely did not buy one of these...


----------



## F-Flash

madelinez said:


> I definitely did not buy one of these...


Me neither ​


----------



## madelinez

Which one did you pick up? I ended up with the grind geometry which was the most expensive but my second choice. I wanted the forged-grind option, finish seemed equally nice but probably closer to the forged geometry knives that he makes. Plus it looked crazy thin. The fully forged one was too tall for me, I love that shiny nickel finish those knives have though.


----------



## F-Flash

I took the forged one, since I like tall knives and that pleased my eye the most. The subtle damascus on the bevel and forge finish up the sides.


----------



## madelinez

Please let me know how you find it, I've wanted to try his forged geometry for a long time.


----------



## IsoJ

Dalman western honyaki at Dalmans website soon


----------



## Kristoffer

För those of us Euro-side Mazakis are back in with Cleancut.

Edit; realised this thread is intended for rarities. Kindly delete/disregard this post.


----------



## tgfencer

Kristoffer said:


> För those of us Euro-side Mazakis are back in with Cleancut.
> 
> Edit; realised this thread is intended for rarities. Kindly delete/disregard this post.



No, it's not really only for rarities, it just often gets used that way. Nothing wrong with pointing out some in stock items or sales or whatnot.


----------



## F-Flash

Eatingtools has raquin raffle on Instagram that will be full very soon! Chance to grab one without having to get it from his website.

Edit. And it's full


----------



## Gregmega

Soreal has like 8 knives he’s selling (Bladesaffair on IG) if you want to lose yours & your spouses’ entire paycheck on knives that are worth about half the ask. But they come with fancy post market handles, so I guess that’s where the money is going.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Anyone know what he's asking. Can't DM and he ignored my request for a price via email


----------



## Gregmega

Corradobrit1 said:


> Anyone know what he's asking. Can't DM and he ignored my request for a price via email



Honestly I don’t even think it’s worth knowing- for instance- I asked about the 240 kato and he wants 2200. It’s beyond the top of the spectrum to almost lunacy. Not that it should surprise though. 

‘We’ve gone... plaid, sir...’


----------



## danemonji

Gregmega said:


> Honestly I don’t even think it’s worth knowing- for instance- I asked about the 240 kato and he wants 2200. It’s beyond the top of the spectrum to almost lunacy. Not that it should surprise though.
> 
> ‘We’ve gone... plaid, sir...’


If you ever sell your Ashi Honyaki what would you sell it for? You payed like 1600$. Promisse us you will sell it for the same price or less...because i find the 3500 to 4000$ for an Ashi quite ureasonable and almost lunacy. It shouldn't sell for a penny more than 1500


----------



## danemonji

What i am tryig to say beyond my irony is that it is a free market based on offer and demand. Like your Ashi Honyaki the Kato knives are a scarce commodity with a high demand and therefore the high price. Should you ever try to sell some of your knives you will find yourself in the same position. Sell it for charity or sell it for its market price.


----------



## lemeneid

I call dibs on the western Kato Kikuryu damascus gyuto sold 20 years ago for $500 and a pack of cigs!


----------



## Gregmega

danemonji said:


> If you ever sell your Ashi Honyaki what would you sell it for? You payed like 1600$. Promisse us you will sell it for the same price or less...because i find the 3500 to 4000$ for an Ashi quite ureasonable and almost lunacy. It shouldn't sell for a penny more than 1500



For me to part with that Ashi would be lunacy. They’re impossible to get. But this has nothing to do with that- if I can buy a kato for 1100 (pretty easily these days), why would I pay 1k over that for a sh#t handle? The guy has some really rare stuff. Worth looking at if you don’t care about money. $2200 certainly doesn’t qualify as ‘market value’ in my book. (But this is the guy who wrote the book on ‘market value’)

But back to my Ashi....
For the record- had I not lucked up on being there first- I doubt I’d ever own one- I too think 3-4K is out of control.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> Honestly I don’t even think it’s worth knowing- for instance- I asked about the 240 kato and he wants 2200. It’s beyond the top of the spectrum to almost lunacy. Not that it should surprise though.
> 
> ‘We’ve gone... plaid, sir...’


Now all on Ebay. Bargain prices. $2750 for a used and abused Kato 240WH. Don't hesitate/.........


----------



## Gregmega

Corradobrit1 said:


> Now all on Ebay. Bargain prices. $2750 for a used and abused Kato 240WH. Don't hesitate/.........



Gulp

Couple Fuji up there for a mere 1700 as well. Didn’t realize Dpham handles were nearing 1k:/. 

And that kato- the 3rd pic of all the scratches near the handle- ooooofffff. The balls on that guy.


----------



## HRC_64

he's offering the service of overpriced things everybody else wants in case there are deep pockets willing to buy stuff at last second for holidays.


----------



## danemonji

Gregmega said:


> Gulp
> 
> Couple Fuji up there for a mere 1700 as well. Didn’t realize Dpham handles were nearing 1k:/.
> 
> And that kato- the 3rd pic of all the scratches near the handle- ooooofffff. The balls on that guy.


Wait the 2200$ was the Kato 240 WH? I thought it was the KU. Wow that is bold


----------



## Corradobrit1

Don't forget there is tax to pay on top of those numbers. Eg making the Kato 240 WH $2750+shipping. How are they not sold yet?


----------



## lemeneid

There was a Ku Kato that sold recently in Japan for 2.3k. Wont' be surprised after taxes and shipping, its going to cost more than 2.6k.


----------



## danemonji

The 240 Kato KU sold recently in auction was actually 2374$ in Japan so with taxes and shipping in EU it would be around 2900$-3000$. Not sure what taxes are for other regions of the world


----------



## Corradobrit1

danemonji said:


> The 240 Kato KU sold recently in auction was actually 2374$ in Japan so with taxes and shipping in EU it would be around 2900$-3000$. Not sure what taxes are for other regions of the world


Its often down to luck and how the purchase ships. In theory, the US charges import duty on anything imported above $800. However, I've received $1400 Kato's and not paid a dime in duty when shipped EMS. Anything that goes via UPS/Fedex/DHL usually gets clobbered.


----------



## daveb

Gregmega said:


> ......this has nothing to do with that- if I can buy a kato for 1100 (pretty easily these days), why would I pay 1k over that for a sh#t handle? The guy has some really rare stuff. Worth looking at if you don’t care about money. $2200 certainly doesn’t qualify as ‘market value’ in my book.



He only has to sell it once. (And there are some around that would sell it two or three times )


----------



## thebradleycrew

This looks like the real deal, available to purchase (on backorder, it appears) Shig 300mm yanagiba. Not my jam, but I suspect there are people out there looking for these, even if it means a wait. The sub-$1,200 price point seems quite reasonable depending on how long it would take to fill the order. 
https://www.japanese-cutlery.com/product/shigefusa-iizuka　tanji-yanagiba-300mm・single-bevel/


----------



## lemeneid

thebradleycrew said:


> This looks like the real deal, available to purchase (on backorder, it appears) Shig 300mm yanagiba. Not my jam, but I suspect there are people out there looking for these, even if it means a wait. The sub-$1,200 price point seems quite reasonable depending on how long it would take to fill the order.
> https://www.japanese-cutlery.com/product/shigefusa-iizuka　tanji-yanagiba-300mm・single-bevel/


According to the page, 
“I can't use other hocho if I have used Shigefusa hocho”…top-ranking chefs said so.

So I'm guessing we're all sh1t chefs or Shigs are actually great because the majority consensus here is Shigs aren't that great 

In any case, I would skip preorders, never buy knives on preorder.


----------



## thebradleycrew

lemeneid said:


> According to the page,
> “I can't use other hocho if I have used Shigefusa hocho”…top-ranking chefs said so.
> 
> So I'm guessing we're all sh1t chefs or Shigs are actually great because the majority consensus here is Shigs aren't that great
> 
> In any case, I would skip preorders, never buy knives on preorder.



'Tis a very fair point. I was just thinking someone might have the risk tolerance to try it out.


----------



## Corradobrit1

thebradleycrew said:


> This looks like the real deal, available to purchase (on backorder, it appears) Shig 300mm yanagiba. Not my jam, but I suspect there are people out there looking for these, even if it means a wait. The sub-$1,200 price point seems quite reasonable depending on how long it would take to fill the order.
> https://www.japanese-cutlery.com/product/shigefusa-iizuka　tanji-yanagiba-300mm・single-bevel/


Why risk p0ssibly waiting years when this perfect example is sitting in BST
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/重房作-shigefusa-kitaeji-yanagiba-270mm.44493/


----------



## thebradleycrew

I can't argue with that @Corradobrit1 - unless you REALLY wanted the extra 30mm.


----------



## Corradobrit1

thebradleycrew said:


> I can't argue with that @Corradobrit1 - unless you REALLY wanted the extra 30mm.


What's 3cm between friends? Just more chance of it getting tipped if you ask me.


----------



## bahamaroot

Corradobrit1 said:


> What's 3cm between friends?...


That's what she said...


----------



## Corradobrit1

bahamaroot said:


> That's what she said...


I hear its all about girth. 
Seriously, Eitan's Yanagiba is one of the best I've seen. If it was double bevelled I'd have bought it.


----------



## madelinez

Corradobrit1 said:


> I hear its all about girth.
> Seriously, Eitan's Yanagiba is one of the best I've seen. If it was double bevelled I'd have bought it.



It has been a constant temptation... hoping someone buys it soon.


----------



## CiderBear

Carbon Knife Co has a 165mm Jiro santoku available.

Also, Bernal is having a clear-out sale of all Ohishi products. There seems to have been some sort of falling-out (reading between the lines on IG)


----------



## madelinez

EDIT: Sorry was looking at protools instead.


----------



## preizzo

Corradobrit1 said:


> Don't forget there is tax to pay on top of those numbers. Eg making the Kato 240 WH $2750+shipping. How are they not sold yet?


That guy who is selling at these prices,is a member here btw


----------



## Corradobrit1

preizzo said:


> That guy who is selling at these prices,is a member here btw


I believe he's the nefarious banned ex-member 'sOreal' from Down Under


----------



## Brian Weekley

Will Newham https://newhamknives.com/ has a small selection of his knives for sale for a limited time of 20% off. Considering that the AUD is .7 of a USD this is an excellent value for anyone interested in one of Will’s knives. I have three of his knives and love them. With the sale I’ll probably add a fourth.


----------



## Carl Kotte

For scavengers like me. I would bid on this pile of knives if I were in the states.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/114024800888


----------



## Bcos17

Tanaka R2 Damascus Ironwood Gyuto 240 at ToGo


----------



## Xenif

Bcos17 said:


> Tanaka R2 Damascus Ironwood Gyuto 240 at ToGo


Bit off topic but is the Ironwood handle ones ground diffrent? Vs the standard Tanaka R2 say a wa handle ?


----------



## parbaked

Wide selection of 52100 Martell knives being blown out at Rodgriguez Butcher Supply.
Interesting that Phil has such a hard time selling these knives.
https://homebutcher.com/collections/deal-of-the-day


----------



## HRC_64

Xenif said:


> Bit off topic but is the Ironwood handle ones ground diffrent? Vs the standard Tanaka R2 say a wa handle ?



Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the current ones
are no longer made by the old man.


----------



## TSF415

parbaked said:


> Wide selection of 52100 Martell knives being blown out at Rodgriguez Butcher Supply.
> Interesting that Phil has such a hard time selling these knives.
> https://homebutcher.com/collections/deal-of-the-day


I’ve been staring at these. I just can get myself to buy another 52100 gyuto. Maybe I’ll pick up a petty.


----------



## CiderBear

Toyama 180mm and 210mm nakiris back in stock. Also Munetoshi 165mm petty.


----------



## J.C

CiderBear said:


> Toyama 180mm and 210mm nakiris



i really want to try this. I put it in my cart 3times but decided to cancel. My knife budget was gone when i ordered two the9nine blades.


----------



## CiderBear

J.C said:


> i really want to try this. I put it in my cart 3times but decided to cancel. My knife budget was gone when i ordered two the9nine blades.



Same. I want to try the 210mm nakiri so badly, but I know that I'll end up selling it for cheap since ~270g would be too heavy for me.

But then again, all the newer Toyama/Watanabe stainless clad gyutos in the past year or so have been underweight compare to previous data points, so I'm wondering if this 210mm is slightly lighter than the older ones. Arghhhh

Side note: I'm definitely eyeing the Munetoshi petty. Do I add the 210mm nakiri to the order for free shipping? ARGHHHH


----------



## CiderBear

Update: Welp, Maxim just changed the description for the 180mm & 210mm Toyama nakiris to "Steel: Blue (can rust !!! ) Stainless Clad"

No change in the weight measurements, but I wouldn't be surprised if they're lighter than the iron clad versions.


----------



## Luke_G

Yes


----------



## Luke_G

Xenif said:


> Bit off topic but is the Ironwood handle ones ground diffrent? Vs the standard Tanaka R2 say a wa handle ?


Yes, it is


----------



## plluke

Bernal Cutlery is doing one more round of NOS Shigefusa / Issintasuke 235mm Yanagi @ $524 tonight at 7:30PM.


----------



## dsk

CiderBear said:


> Toyama 180mm and 210mm nakiris back in stock. Also Munetoshi 165mm petty.



I saw the return of the petty too, but also saw the price hike $30. Still want one.

Who wants to go in on a buy for free shipping?


----------



## CiderBear

dsk said:


> I saw the return of the petty too, but also saw the price hike $30. Still want one.
> 
> Who wants to go in on a buy for free shipping?



@Keat


----------



## Keat

CiderBear said:


> @Keat



Yup, I'm interested. PM'd you dsk.


----------



## IsoJ

Dalman has 3 honyaki knives coming up soon at the website...


----------



## zeaderan

Dang the dalman sold out fast... Is there a specific time the flood gates open so I can start spamming f5 like I'm trying to buy comic con tix...?


----------



## Barmoley

210 lasted 12 or so minutes....


----------



## RDalman

zeaderan said:


> Dang the dalman sold out fast... Is there a specific time the flood gates open so I can start spamming f5 like I'm trying to buy comic con tix...?


Activate post notifications on instagram when I tell ahead, is the way to get notified.


----------



## daddy yo yo

RDalman said:


> Activate post notifications on instagram when I tell ahead, is the way to get notified.


What about those old-fashioned guys from yesterday and the days before who don’t use IG?


----------



## RDalman

daddy yo yo said:


> What about those old-fashioned guys from yesterday and the days before who don’t use IG?


I don't force anyone to anything 
Like, I don't force oldfashioned guys to install a free app, in the same way they don't force me to figure out how my emailclient potentially could do mass emailnotifications or such. Doing everything myself I learn to choose my battles, sorry.


----------



## Nikabrik

Cris Anderson is selling a couple customizable builds 30% off to fund a special project:

https://www.instagram.com/p/B7WP-ZDlAa5/?igshid=14l7bgiq1a6mb


----------



## Kristoffer

I noticed that Cleancut have some really nice looking iron clad, Blue 2, Warikomi forged KU finished knives in stock, including a 245x50 mm, 205 g gyuto. They are new to them I guess, but maybe they’ve always been available elsewhere? 

They look great, but has anyone tried one and have some experience they might share?


----------



## CiderBear

Kochi 240mm suji and 240mm K-tip gyuto (both V2) back in stock


----------



## Elliot

CiderBear said:


> Kochi 240mm suji and 240mm K-tip gyuto (both V2) back in stock



The 270mm V2 gyuto _*was*_ in stock for a minute.


----------



## Barry's Knives

Protooling have a 210mm jiro gyuto that nobody seems to have snapped up yet...


----------



## bahamaroot

Barry's Knives said:


> Protooling have a 210mm jiro gyuto that nobody seems to have snapped up yet...


Because the hype train has left the station.


----------



## Barry's Knives

bahamaroot said:


> Because the hype train has left the station.


To be honest I've been waiting to hear how amazing they are, but so far all I've seen is wild inconsistency in grinds and profiles so I guess it's pretty hard to tell....which doesnt garner much confidence at those price points


----------



## IsoJ

CiderBear said:


> Kochi 240mm suji and 240mm K-tip gyuto (both V2) back in stock[/QUOTE
> 
> The time zone thing is a...I missed again Kochi that I am looking for...


----------



## Gregmega

bahamaroot said:


> Because the hype train has left the station.



Boomerang syndrome


----------



## crocca86

Barry's Knives said:


> Protooling have a 210mm jiro gyuto that nobody seems to have snapped up yet...


I checked that one in person, in my personal opinion the wa handle one got way to much belly than the western handle


----------



## Codered

Ashihamon honiaki 240 out for grabs. Currently at 2150$. You can find it by searching for the japanese 本焼 白２鋼 芦刃物


----------



## madelinez

This is probably the wrong place for this, but you have to respect Dalman for not raising his prices when he could obviously do so easily. His knives sell out in minutes and he's still selling full size knives at half the price a lot of western makers do. 

To me that indicates someone that isn't just cashing in, he's selling his product at what he thinks it's worth even though he's undervaluing it. One day I will win the Dalman lottery...


----------



## Elliot

madelinez said:


> This is probably the wrong place for this, but you have to respect Dalman for not raising his prices when he could obviously do so easily. His knives sell out in minutes and he's still selling full size knives at half the price a lot of western makers do.
> 
> To me that indicates someone that isn't just cashing in, he's selling his product at what he thinks it's worth even though he's undervaluing it. One day I will win the Dalman lottery...



It can be absolutely frustrating trying to chase knives from some makers. Dalman is a great example. Raquin lovers have a similar plight.
I know they receive a lot of flack for this, but as small businessmen, they're doing the best they can.

BTW, when you do win the Dalman lottery, you'll be pleased. Robin makes some fabulous cutters.


----------



## plluke

25% off all Yanagi at Bernal. Water quenched Yoshikazu Ikeda 300 for <$1k if that’s your bag.


----------



## Hassanbensober

Really nice looking isasmedjan 220 gyuto wrought iron clad available on his site right now probably won’t last long. Having a day off is dangerous for my wallet


----------



## mc2442

That looked a bit too tempting, thanks. I liked his pass around.


----------



## Geigs

plluke said:


> 25% off all Yanagi at Bernal. Water quenched Yoshikazu Ikeda 300 for <$1k if that’s your bag.


Bernal has a NOS shig 250 yanagi too


----------



## CiderBear

220mm iron clad Blue#2 Wat nakiri looks interesting


----------



## Xenif

CiderBear said:


> 220mm iron clad Blue#2 Wat nakiri looks interesting


That sounds like my kind of knife [emoji13]


----------



## CiderBear

Xenif said:


> That sounds like my kind of knife [emoji13]



A short cleaver in disguise with KU finish and wa handle?


----------



## plluke

Geigs said:


> Bernal has a NOS shig 250 yanagi too


Yeah I posted about that when they first put it up and it still hasn’t sold yet. Now with a 25% off it’s a pretty great price.


----------



## drsmp

Two Shig Shigefusa yanagibas on eBay closing today at very low start prices with no bids so far. I’ve bought from the seller before and he’s reliable.


----------



## drsmp

As well as a Shigefusa KU Santoku and Ajikiri and a fuguhiki


----------



## Nino-chan

F-Flash said:


> If you find rare knives, that you aint going to buy. Post them here.
> Heres few that might interest some here:
> 
> Kurosaki western gyuto/kiritsuke:
> 
> http://couteaujaponais.oxatis.com/M...anal-yu-kurosaki-kiritsuke-250-mm-c2x26387635
> 
> Takamura hana 210 gyuto, free shipping worldwide:
> 
> http://www.japansemessen.nl/a-38047144/takamura/takamura-hana-damascus-gyuto-chefsmes-210-mm/
> 
> Hopefully someone picks them up.


that takamura looks amazing


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Oh man. What a tease. JNS has 240 toyama stainless clad looking like its in stock. I figured I would finally try one. Add to cart.. not enough in stock


----------



## CiderBear

Robert Lavacca said:


> Oh man. What a tease. JNS has 240 toyama stainless clad looking like its in stock. I figured I would finally try one. Add to cart.. not enough in stock


Don't worry, those kept coming back in stock lately.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

CiderBear said:


> Don't worry, those kept coming back in stock lately.


Good to know! I’ll keep my eye out. I finally said ef it and went to do it and the site was like nope.. maybe next time.


----------



## CiderBear

Robert Lavacca said:


> Good to know! I’ll keep my eye out. I finally said ef it and went to do it and the site was like nope.. maybe next time.



Or you can just get a Wat. Those seem to always be in stock


----------



## tgfencer

Some lucky person snagged this today. Saw it a bit too late. Not a bad price considering the 210 versions have been floating around at $1000-1200. 

https://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/shigefusa-kitaeji-nakiri-180mm/


----------



## CiderBear

tgfencer said:


> Some lucky person snagged this today. Saw it a bit too late. Not a bad price considering the 210 versions have been floating around at $1000-1200.
> 
> https://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/shigefusa-kitaeji-nakiri-180mm/



Oh wow that is nice. Too bad I never, ever happen upon anything like this


----------



## F-Flash

Ok, lets hear who gets that special catcheside.


----------



## Neville Lin

F-Flash said:


> Ok, lets hear who gets that special catcheside.


Yeah, it’s way out of my budget, but I’d love to see more photos.


----------



## CiderBear

Everything in the Munetoshi line seems to be in stock https://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/munetoshi-sanjo/

@Robert Lavacca your 240mm Toyama is back in stock too I think


----------



## M1k3

CiderBear said:


> Everything in the Munetoshi line seems to be in stock https://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/munetoshi-sanjo/
> 
> @Robert Lavacca your 240mm Toyama is back in stock too I think



I hopped over with high hopes of his cleaver being in stock. Disappointed.


----------



## CiderBear

There's a Wat 180mm stainless clad blue petty with keyaki handle that looks pretty cool
http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/sujihiki.htm






@Gregmega pls buy this and let me play with it


----------



## vitreous

CiderBear said:


> 220mm iron clad Blue#2 Wat nakiri looks interesting



Where is this listed? I'd love a Wat nakiri but really dislike the D - handles


----------



## M1k3

vitreous said:


> Where is this listed? I'd love a Wat nakiri but really dislike the D - handles



210mm still in stock

http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/petiteknife.htm


----------



## RDalman

Marius 290 1.2562 dammy gyuto


----------



## tgfencer

RDalman said:


> Marius 290 1.2562 dammy gyuto



Lovely indeed. I've got two about to be on the way from Marius myself. 

Here ya go folks:
https://www.mariussmide.com/shop-online


----------



## tgfencer

MTC Kitchen has got a decent selection of stainless and iron clad Watanabe knives in stock. Probably not going up on the website apparently, at least not right away (and probably never for the iron clad I'm told), but you can reach out to them through Instagram, email, etc. Couple of iron clad 270's are pick of the bunch for me.


----------



## Gregmega

CiderBear said:


> There's a Wat 180mm stainless clad blue petty with keyaki handle that looks pretty cool
> http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/sujihiki.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gregmega pls buy this and let me play with it



Ok.

The last 3 on that one are sick as well.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

tgfencer said:


> MTC Kitchen has got a decent selection of stainless and iron clad Watanabe knives in stock. Probably not going up on the website apparently, at least not right away (and probably never for the iron clad I'm told), but you can reach out to them through Instagram, email, etc. Couple of iron clad 270's are pick of the bunch for me.


Thank you! I read your post right after I watched CiderBear's post which picked a Wat gyuto as the winner of a carrot cutting contest. Can't resist it. Placed an order for a 240 ss clad.


----------



## CiderBear

Gregmega said:


> Ok.
> 
> The last 3 on that one are sick as well.



Yeah, the 200mm enju that was uploaded today is nice as well (and I know for a fact because I checked last night).



Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Thank you! I read your post right after I watched CiderBear's post which picked a Wat gyuto as the winner of a carrot cutting contest. Can't resist it. Placed an order for a 240 ss clad.



Lol I really want to know how many Wats and Heiji nakiris I sold this week


----------



## Xenif

CiderBear said:


> Yeah, the 200mm enju that was uploaded today is nice as well (and I know for a fact because I checked last night).
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I really want to know how many Wats and Heiji nakiris I sold this week


Heiji needs to start making Damascus for his "elite" customers, maybe becoem elite after you introduce 50 ppl to buy a Heiji


----------



## Gregmega

CiderBear said:


> Yeah, the 200mm enju that was uploaded today is nice as well (and I know for a fact because I checked last night).
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I already have that 210 petty with the Marko handle, but that 180 might come home. My Maz 180 needs a break, constant war zone where I take it. And who doesn’t need another Wat, right??!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

CiderBear said:


> Lol I really want to know how many Wats and Heiji nakiris I sold this week


I'm sure MTC's all 8 of 240 gyuto will sell out soon...


----------



## CiderBear

Ayyye, do it Greg. What do you think of Wat's heat treat of White steel? 
Also, damn it I call one of your 210mm Wats when you want to offload them



Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I'm sure MTC's all 8 of 240 gyuto will sell out soon...



I wouldn't stress about the stainless clad 240mm tbh. They're always available, but congrats on your new knife!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

CiderBear said:


> Ayyye, do it Greg. What do you think of Wat's heat treat of White steel?
> Also, damn it I call one of your 210mm Wats when you want to offload them
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't stress about the stainless clad 240mm tbh. They're always available, but congrats on your new knife!


Haha. It was always available, but who knows what will happen after you posted that video!


----------



## Gregmega

Xenif said:


> Heiji needs to start making Damascus for his "elite" customers, maybe becoem elite after you introduce 50 ppl to buy a Heiji



I saw a few at the trade show. They were awesome. But the jump in price for his dammy/honyaki is palpable. Like ‘GULP’ palpable.


----------



## danemonji

Tanaka Shigeki on hocho knife. Just 2400$

https://www.hocho-knife.com/shigeki-tanaka-33-layered-sg2-damascus-ironwood-chef-knife-gyuto-210mm/

Are these guys for real? Since when Tanaka became expensive?


----------



## Midsummer

danemonji said:


> Tanaka Shigeki on hocho knife. Just 2400$
> 
> https://www.hocho-knife.com/shigeki-tanaka-33-layered-sg2-damascus-ironwood-chef-knife-gyuto-210mm/
> 
> Are these guys for real? Since when Tanaka became expensive?



these guys seem to have some good prices and at the same time some outrageous prices. Buyers beware!!


----------



## tgfencer

Some nice priced koppas for folks who want to dip into natural stones without spending a fortune.

http://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/whats-on-sale/dont-say-jnat-sale/

Third post in two days here. I do enjoy enabling...


----------



## F-Flash

Catcheside selling some nice en9 forged petty knives in his Instagram. Whole piece is forged from one piece of steel, that's including handle. The one I was aiming for went instantly, but 3 smaller ones remain.


----------



## Acidwash

Wow. Those handles are....quite something.


----------



## labor of love

https://www.toshoknifearts.com/collections/new/products/cma-000-053

I really like this Jiro. Profile and grind look like fun. Price seems cheaper than what I thought it would be.


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> https://www.toshoknifearts.com/collections/new/products/cma-000-053
> 
> I really like this Jiro. Profile and grind look like fun. Price seems cheaper than what I thought it would be.


His Wa's are cheaper than the Yo


----------



## Gregmega

labor of love said:


> https://www.toshoknifearts.com/collections/new/products/cma-000-053
> 
> I really like this Jiro. Profile and grind look like fun. Price seems cheaper than what I thought it would be.



Looks like the first gen mazaki.


----------



## McMan

Gregmega said:


> Looks like the first gen mazaki.


Probably is.


----------



## labor of love

https://www.toshoknifearts.com/collections/new/products/cma-000-053

It’s still available. I wasn’t looking to buy a Jiro. But if this beauty is still staring at me in 4 days I may have to claim it.


----------



## zizirex

labor of love said:


> https://www.toshoknifearts.com/collections/new/products/cma-000-053
> 
> I really like this Jiro. Profile and grind look like fun. Price seems cheaper than what I thought it would be.


Finish looks better than Shig KU


----------



## CiderBear

labor of love said:


> https://www.toshoknifearts.com/collections/new/products/cma-000-053
> 
> It’s still available. I wasn’t looking to buy a Jiro. But if this beauty is still staring at me in 4 days I may have to claim it.



Are you gonna


----------



## bahamaroot

HHH AEB-L 240mm Gyuto in close outs at CKTG for $375. Randy sells these for $450.


----------



## LuvDog

bahamaroot said:


> HHH AEB-L 240mm Gyuto in close outs at CKTG for $375. Randy sells these for $450.



that’s tempting


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> https://www.toshoknifearts.com/collections/new/products/cma-000-053
> 
> It’s still available. I wasn’t looking to buy a Jiro. But if this beauty is still staring at me in 4 days I may have to claim it.


Did you make it your's?


----------



## labor of love

No. That pass around feedback was pretty brutal. Think I’ll wait a year or so for Jiro.


----------



## labor of love

labor of love said:


> No. That pass around feedback was pretty brutal. Think I’ll wait a year or so for Jiro.


I did send tosho some questions about the knife. Maybe I’ll change my mind.


----------



## panda

Who gonna be the guinnea pig?


----------



## sofarfrome

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Thank you! I read your post right after I watched CiderBear's post which picked a Wat gyuto as the winner of a carrot cutting contest. Can't resist it. Placed an order for a 240 ss clad.



I picked up two today. A 240mm gyuto and a 150mm petty. Christmas in February. I told Greg I read it here first.


----------



## CiderBear

sofarfrome said:


> I picked up two today. A 240mm gyuto and a 150mm petty. Christmas in February. I told Greg I read it here first.



I need to tally these up and tell Shinichi. Maybe then I can beg him to make me an ironclad 210mm KU gyuto


----------



## M1k3

CiderBear said:


> I need to tally these up and tell Shinichi. Maybe then I can beg him to make me an ironclad 210mm KU gyuto



And another 220mm Nakiri


----------



## thebradleycrew

Dalman cleavers are UP on the site...better move fast.

Update: SOLD OUT. 2 minutes.


----------



## RDalman

thebradleycrew said:


> Dalman cleavers are UP on the site...better move fast.
> 
> Update: SOLD OUT. 2 minutes.


Steel for another 16 is on the way.


----------



## Barmoley

thebradleycrew said:


> Dalman cleavers are UP on the site...better move fast.
> 
> Update: SOLD OUT. 2 minutes.


Did you get it?


----------



## thebradleycrew

I indeed got one. I think there were two or three available.


----------



## thebradleycrew

RDalman said:


> Steel for another 16 is on the way.


That is great news for all!


----------



## TSF415

thebradleycrew said:


> That is great news for all!


 Enjoy it. I was waiting for the ig notification and missed it. Hopefully I get a Dalman next round. Can’t wait to hear about it.


----------



## CiderBear

@labor of love looks pretty lefty https://www.instagram.com/p/B8o4lxhnlAX/?igshid=ndiicijttddm


----------



## zizirex

There is NOS 240 Ashi Yo Deba


----------



## tgfencer

Still available

https://dalmanknives.bigcartel.com/product/240-western-honyaki-gyuto-w-gidgee


----------



## Carl Kotte

tgfencer said:


> Still available
> 
> https://dalmanknives.bigcartel.com/product/240-western-honyaki-gyuto-w-gidgee



Crazy!!! [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## danemonji

tgfencer said:


> Still available
> 
> https://dalmanknives.bigcartel.com/product/240-western-honyaki-gyuto-w-gidgee



Not anymore


----------



## daddy yo yo

Nice!

Should the buyer suffer from buyer‘s remorse, let me know. I would be glad to help! Gorgeous knife, perfect weight, perfect dimensions!


----------



## Horsemover

RDalman said:


> Steel for another 16 is on the way.



Nice...I could use one. Fingers crossed.


----------



## CiderBear

So... It looks like Shinichi is starting to sell stainless clad 225 gyutos.

@toddnmd you mentioned wanting something like this?


----------



## Barashka

Xerxes just posted some knives .. look absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## dafox

CiderBear said:


> So... It looks like Shinichi is starting to sell stainless clad 225 gyutos.
> 
> @toddnmd you mentioned wanting something like this?


I looked on his site, where do you find this?


----------



## Barmoley

Barashka said:


> Xerxes just posted some knives .. look absolutely gorgeous.


His knives are top notch, up there with some of the best. Unfortunately, he refuses to sell to the US or Canada I believe. Makes it very difficult to get here, not impossible, but extra tough.


----------



## Barashka

Barmoley said:


> Unfortunately, he refuses to sell to the US or Canada I believe


I had no idea .. but that's unfortunate. I wonder why. These currently are out of my budget but still .. one can dream.


----------



## CiderBear

Here


----------



## dafox

CiderBear said:


> Here


Thanks, what page, section is that in?


----------



## Bcos17

When you go to his website you click professional knives.


----------



## Barmoley

Barashka said:


> I had no idea .. but that's unfortunate. I wonder why. These currently are out of my budget but still .. one can dream.


There was some explanation that had to do with our consumer protection laws or return laws or some other laws, I forget exactly. Bottom line is he doesn't, he really doesn't need to either he sells everything he makes in minutes if not seconds, rightfully so too. His stuff is very, very good, some even exceptional.


----------



## dafox

Bcos17 said:


> When you go to his website you click professional knives.


Thanks


----------



## F-Flash

Those Xerxes look superb. Who will relive me of some knives so I get funds for one?


----------



## toddnmd

CiderBear said:


> So... It looks like Shinichi is starting to sell stainless clad 225 gyutos.
> 
> @toddnmd you mentioned wanting something like this?



Nice find, Thanks! Now I’ve gotta find a spot for one. And some money


----------



## CiderBear

toddnmd said:


> Nice find, Thanks! Now I’ve gotta find a spot for one. And some money


I was going to email you but I didn't want to bother you with something so trivial.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Went to my fav Izakaya restaurant this evening. The line knife was a Mizuno Tanrenjo Honyaki. Tickled me that I recognized it without even seeing the kanji.


----------



## panda

Corradobrit1 said:


> Went to my fav Izakaya restaurant this evening. The line knife was a Mizuno Tanrenjo Honyaki. Tickled me that I recognized it without even seeing the kanji.


Should have started a Convo and take a pic


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> Should have started a Convo and take a pic


Next time. It was busy and the usual guy I talk to was at a different station.


----------



## panda

how freaking cool is it that somebody uses a killer honyaki on the line!!??


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> how freaking cool is it that somebody uses a killer honyaki on the line!!??


Even cooler if it had been an Ashi


----------



## lemeneid

Nah, no Kato Dammy on the line no party!


----------



## madelinez

Looks like some more Dalmans are on the way... really hope I manage to grab one for once. He seems to put them up 1-5am Australian time so I don't like my odds


----------



## Briochy

https://www.knivesandstones.com.au/...s/mazaki-hon-sanmai-blue-2-gyuto-240mm-kasumi
Here is for all you plebs who couldn't afford the one and only Maz Dammy.


----------



## bahamaroot

Briochy said:


> https://www.knivesandstones.com.au/...s/mazaki-hon-sanmai-blue-2-gyuto-240mm-kasumi
> Here is for all you plebs who couldn't afford the one and only Maz Dammy.


Wow, double what I paid for my White #2!


----------



## Briochy

bahamaroot said:


> Wow, double what I paid for my White #2!


Apparently, it's because he did the lamination himself! In the future, if he actually polishes the knife face well, it might even go up to that non-sensical Jiro level price lol.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

interesting but I think for that price you could do better.


----------



## Briochy

Robert Lavacca said:


> interesting but I think for that price you could do better.


I agree, but it's the same way you can do better at the price of TF, Jiro, Shig, or Kato. The point is I think they are all unique knives that are irreplaceable with other so-called 'better' knives. But it's just my opinion.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Briochy said:


> I agree, but it's the same way you can do better at the price of TF, Shig, or Kato.


Burn the Heretic


----------



## lemeneid

Briochy said:


> I agree, but it's the same way you can do better at the price of TF, Jiro, Shig, or Kato. The point is I think they are all unique knives that are irreplaceable with other so-called 'better' knives. But it's just my opinion.


I disagree. Jiro and Mazaki are still young relatively new knife makers powered by the hype of instagram.

You’re buying a knife with experimental grind, experimental profile, experimental heat treat and inconsistent f&f. You’re not ordering custom. Essentially you’re paying for the price of a Ferrari and getting a Toyota.

Sorry but I don’t buy the idea that Maz or Jiro should be stupidly priced, unless they produce something more consistent and less finicky. Because unless they do, you can’t say if they’re good knifemakers or not.


----------



## Briochy

lemeneid said:


> I disagree. Jiro and Mazaki are still young relatively new knife makers powered by the hype of instagram.
> 
> You’re buying a knife with experimental grind, experimental profile, experimental heat treat and inconsistent f&f. You’re not ordering custom. Essentially you’re paying for the price of a Ferrari and getting a Toyota.
> 
> Sorry but I don’t buy the idea that Maz or Jiro should be stupidly priced, unless they produce something more consistent and less finicky. Because unless they do, you can’t say if they’re good knifemakers or not.


Yeah, you have a point. But what about your TF obsession?


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Briochy said:


> Apparently, it's because he did the lamination himself! In the future, if he actually polishes the knife face well, it might even go up to that non-sensical Jiro level price lol.


Calling BS on this one. So he wasn’t forging all the other models and now just this line? Cash grab. I’ve had a few Mazaki knives, kept the one good one.... the others were crap.


----------



## Briochy

Chicagohawkie said:


> Calling BS on this one. So he wasn’t forging all the other models and now just this line? Cash grab. I’ve had a few Mazaki knives, kept the one good one.... the others were crap.


Yeah, it may be bs idk. How are all the other ones that you didn't keep crap?


----------



## lemeneid

Briochy said:


> Yeah, you have a point. But what about your TF obsession?


Well, I buy TF for the steel. Find me another knife with higher hardness, non-chipping, stupidly sharp with amazing edge retention and I _*might *_just stop my obsession with TF. Because I can’t find any better steel at the moment.


----------



## lemeneid

Chicagohawkie said:


> Calling BS on this one. So he wasn’t forging all the other models and now just this line? Cash grab. I’ve had a few Mazaki knives, kept the one good one.... the others were crap.


I bet Mazaki is not a one man operation now. Maybe he was in the past but definitely not now.


----------



## Horsemover

Martell knives starting to show up at District Cutlery. This one is available now.


----------



## Garm

Chicagohawkie said:


> Calling BS on this one. So he wasn’t forging all the other models and now just this line? Cash grab. I’ve had a few Mazaki knives, kept the one good one.... the others were crap.


There's a difference between forging to shape and forge welding.
Very few makers forge weld the billets themselves, yet still make hand forged knives.
I have no idea though what, if any, advantages the makers gain in doing the initial forge weld themselves.


----------



## lemeneid

Garm said:


> There's a difference between forging to shape and forge welding.
> Very few makers forge weld the billets themselves, yet still make hand forged knives.
> I have no idea though what, if any, advantages the makers gain in doing the initial forge weld themselves.


I'm assuming if you forge weld, you can chose the type of cladding to use. Particularly important with designing fancy damascus clad blades. Additionally, using your own clad would let you determine the sharpenability and ease of thinning of your knife.


----------



## HRC_64

lemeneid said:


> I'm assuming if you forge weld, you can chose the type of cladding to use. Particularly important with designing fancy damascus clad blades. Additionally, using your own clad would let you determine the sharpenability and ease of thinning of your knife.



This seesm like it would matter more if you are using something like re-claimed wrought iron.


----------



## bahamaroot

Chicagohawkie said:


> Calling BS on this one. So he wasn’t forging all the other models and now just this line? Cash grab. I’ve had a few Mazaki knives, kept the one good one.... the others were crap.


He forged his other knives too he just used pre laminated stock.


----------



## rob

interested to give this one a try. 
Who may be the maker? 

https://www.dpcustomknives.com.au/sales-corner/


----------



## Horsemover

Another Martell up at District Cutlery


----------



## daveb

rob said:


> interested to give this one a try.
> Who may be the maker?
> 
> https://www.dpcustomknives.com.au/sales-corner/



I've seen this "DP" come up before. Poor choice of name. Don't know anything about his knives.


----------



## madelinez

My company has a software product called DP, the lead developer that works on it wears a "I love DP" shirt to work every now and then. Somehow none of the managers have worked it out.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

daveb said:


> I've seen this "DP" come up before. Poor choice of name. Don't know anything about his knives.



I dislike the logo/s more than the name.


----------



## Carl Kotte

madelinez said:


> Looks like some more Dalmans are on the way... really hope I manage to grab one for once. He seems to put them up 1-5am Australian time so I don't like my odds



You need a Swedish sniper [emoji12][emoji848]


----------



## danemonji

I need a french snipper because i missed both raquins last night


----------



## Horsemover

danemonji said:


> I need a french snipper because i missed both raquins last night



Had it in my cart...checking out and got beat out. So close.


----------



## zizirex

does Raquin stop making custom orders now? I really want one to be honest.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

danemonji said:


> I need a french snipper because i missed both raquins last night


i got the nakiri from last week arriving today, i tried for the 220 but also missed, i think there was a lot of folks on this drop.


----------



## Horsemover

Matt Zilliox said:


> i got the nakiri from last week arriving today, i tried for the 220 but also missed, i think there was a lot of folks on this drop.



Please share pics of the Nakiri.


----------



## Gregmega

Matt Zilliox said:


> i got the nakiri from last week arriving today, i tried for the 220 but also missed, i think there was a lot of folks on this drop.



He’s finally making normal size knives, I think the number of folks going for them will increase.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Gregmega said:


> He’s finally making normal size knives, I think the number of folks going for them will increase.


that and the ironwood handle instead of the usual, i think everyone wanted that 220


----------



## Supraunleaded

Apologies if this has already been posted: Kiyoshi Kato 240mm STD on ebay for $1289

*https://tinyurl.com/s66slxl*


----------



## panda

400 knife at 3x cost lol


----------



## bahamaroot

panda said:


> 400 knife at 3x cost lol


$400 maybe 7-8 years ago...


----------



## Corradobrit1

bahamaroot said:


> $400 maybe 7-8 years ago...


Yes, should been buying Rolex watches 7-8 years ago instead of drooling over overpriced, overhyped Kato's


----------



## daveb

I'm with Panda - though I wouldn't give $400 for one to use.


----------



## Gregmega

That’s the secondary market tho. There’s still decent vendors out there not skinning epic profits off these makers.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Unfortunately demand outstrips supply hence higher prices for hard to find knives. I've yet to find one of these mythical $700 Kato's in stock......


----------



## panda

im just glad the ones i like arent inflated


----------



## toddnmd

CiderBear said:


> So... It looks like Shinichi is starting to sell stainless clad 225 gyutos.
> 
> @toddnmd you mentioned wanting something like this?



He made a small batch of 225s—3 of them. I’d guess there’s one left now, if anyone out there also likes this size. 

A couple years ago, I asked him to make a 230, and he suggested I just get a 240. I didn’t push it, but glad to see one available now.


----------



## Codered

Unicorn of unicorns, Bob Kramer genuine gyuto available in consignment at Bernal cutlery for 5500$. Some offer this money for some fancy etched katos or an ugly square of steel called "chucka" just because they are rare. Well there's nothing more rare than a genuine Kramer. Wish I could afford it. Beautiful knife.


----------



## Supraunleaded

Codered said:


> Unicorn of unicorns, Bob Kramer genuine gyuto available in consignment at Bernal cutlery for 5500$. Some offer this money for some fancy etched katos or an ugly square of steel called "chucka" just because they are rare. Well there's nothing more rare than a genuine Kramer. Wish I could afford it. Beautiful knife.


That’s the most affordable Bob Kramer handmade knife I’ve ever seen. It’s probably sold already.


----------



## Barclid

Codered said:


> Unicorn of unicorns, Bob Kramer genuine gyuto available in consignment at Bernal cutlery for 5500$. Some offer this money for some fancy etched katos or an ugly square of steel called "chucka" just because they are rare. Well there's nothing more rare than a genuine Kramer. Wish I could afford it. Beautiful knife.



Mono steel 52100 for $5,500.


----------



## danemonji

It is against the forum rules to post active auctions


----------



## Supraunleaded

My bad, is there a link to the rules stickied somewhere for reference?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Supraunleaded said:


> My bad, is there a link to the rules stickied somewhere for reference?


@daveb made a reference to this very recently in another thread. Can't find it at the moment.

And that Ashi Honyaki 250 pricing was highly speculative. Did not sell.


----------



## labor of love

It’s been a rule forever. I even broke it once linking eBay auctions


----------



## Supraunleaded

Yea my bad, I’ve linked auctions quite a bit, I’ll remove ‘em, apologies again.


----------



## danemonji

There was a guy bragging here on the forum that he raised the price for a kato nakiri to over 1200 dollars when he never intended to buy it. I guess this is the main reason for keeping this private.


----------



## madelinez

Dalman up!


----------



## Horsemover

madelinez said:


> Dalman up!



Did you get one?


----------



## madelinez

I finally managed to get one yep. 210mm will work well.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Did the Dalman's sell overnight US time? I think I totally missed these, which bums me out.


----------



## Corradobrit1

thebradleycrew said:


> Did the Dalman's sell overnight US time? I think I totally missed these, which bums me out.


Yes


----------



## madelinez

I think he was giving those of us in the forgotten land a chance to get one


----------



## Robert Lavacca

I saw the 190 still available around 430-5 AM. Im up for work by 230. I passed because it was too small.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Looks like I'll need to start setting the midnight alarm to check to see if rdalman is posting anything. A nightly check-in if you will.


----------



## RDalman

thebradleycrew said:


> Looks like I'll need to start setting the midnight alarm to check to see if rdalman is posting anything. A nightly check-in if you will.



Don't  I usually try for US friedly times. But it's as mentioned, gotta give the aussies consideration too sometimes. I realized that was looooong since.


----------



## thebradleycrew

RDalman said:


> Don't  I usually try for US friedly times. But it's as mentioned, gotta give the aussies consideration too sometimes. I realized that was looooong since.


I too love the Aussies and they need fair chances. I agree!


----------



## TSF415

madelinez said:


> I finally managed to get one yep. 210mm will work well.


You’re a brave man. You posted this before you purchased. I had the 210 in my cart but couldn’t find my wallet. Congrats. Enjoy it.


----------



## Corradobrit1

thebradleycrew said:


> I too love the Aussies and they need fair chances. I agree!


Between Dalman and JNS I think the Aussies are doing just fine.


----------



## tgarn

Fair enough!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Jiro was busy in Feb. Whole bunch just showed up on Hitohira's site. These will most likely be appearing on the usual suspects sites in North America and Australia shortly. Jiro seems to have switched to Ebony as his handle material of choice for this batch. Some interesting looking choil shots too. And some real heavyweights.


----------



## Supraunleaded

Ai and Om knives is running a 15% off sale of all Konosuke lines.

https://www.aiandomknives.com/collections/konosuke


----------



## labor of love

https://www.instagram.com/p/B9m4cR0poYZ/?igshid=fa3kbxtrde9d

Bernal has enju handles for $48. Seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## CiderBear

labor of love said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B9m4cR0poYZ/?igshid=fa3kbxtrde9d
> 
> Bernal has enju handles for $48. Seems like a pretty good deal.


Dude I literally just came here to post this. Are we twins?

Also, this is probably from the same handle provider as my Hinoura. That was a nice handle


----------



## labor of love

Yeah, that handle shape is badazzzz


----------



## McMan

labor of love said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B9m4cR0poYZ/?igshid=fa3kbxtrde9d
> 
> Bernal has enju handles for $48. Seems like a pretty good deal.





CiderBear said:


> Dude I literally just came here to post this. Are we twins?
> 
> Also, this is probably from the same handle provider as my Hinoura. That was a nice handle



Yup, this is a nice deal for these. They are *really* nice. I bought one from Bernal a while back that they popped off a River Jump. Having a handle from a River Jump is the closest I'm ever going to get to jumping that river...
The shield shape is comfy (because of the rounded bottom). I have a feeling these won't be around for long. Hopefully somebody doesn't buy nine of em and not leave any for the rest of us


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> Yeah, that handle shape is badazzzz


Popularly known as the acorn handle. Trey @Comet did a few knives with this shape Wa


----------



## M1k3

210mm Nakiri in Watanabe special knives: part 1.


----------



## CiderBear

M1k3 said:


> 210mm Nakiri in Watanabe special knives: part 1.



That has been there for a while


----------



## M1k3

Oh, thought it was another one.


----------



## TSF415

CiderBear said:


> Dude I literally just came here to post this. Are we twins?
> 
> Also, this is probably from the same handle provider as my Hinoura. That was a nice handle


I probably know your answer but I need some re assurance here. Should I get one for my 270 Toyama?


----------



## CiderBear

TSF415 said:


> I probably know your answer but I need some re assurance here. Should I get one for my 270 Toyama?



If you do, ask Josh to grab you the heaviest one. In my (very limited) experience, enju is a pretty light wood (heavier than ho though), and Toyamas are blade heavy as hell.


----------



## panda

labor of love said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B9m4cR0poYZ/?igshid=fa3kbxtrde9d
> 
> Bernal has enju handles for $48. Seems like a pretty good deal.


just ordered one


----------



## labor of love

TSF415 said:


> I probably know your answer but I need some re assurance here. Should I get one for my 270 Toyama?


Yeah, I’m not a fan of watoyama stock d shape ho at all.


----------



## TSF415

CiderBear said:


> If you do, ask Josh to grab you the heaviest one. In my (very limited) experience, enju is a pretty light wood (heavier than ho though), and Toyamas are blade heavy as hell.


Yea I'm go to stop in tomorrow on the way to work. I'm less than a mile away. I just need some reassurance that I NEED this handle. lol


----------



## M1k3

TSF415 said:


> Yea I'm go to stop in tomorrow on the way to work. I'm less than a mile away. I just need some reassurance that I NEED this handle. lol



Yes, maybe even a second and third one.


----------



## labor of love

TSF415 said:


> Yea I'm go to stop in tomorrow on the way to work. I'm less than a mile away. I just need some reassurance that I NEED this handle. lol


It’s a huge upgrade man, trust me.


----------



## jacko9

Anybody know anything about this knife maker?

https://www.knifemerchant.com/products.asp?productLine=1114


----------



## TSF415

labor of love said:


> It’s a huge upgrade man, trust me.


Unfortunately it wasn’t a good fit for the 270mm. Slightly shorter, about the same weight, slightly smaller for my big ass hands. I’m going to have to keep ho-Ing with my stock handle.


----------



## labor of love

Aw that sucks. Did you see them in person? What did you think?


----------



## tgfencer

labor of love said:


> Aw that sucks. Did you see them in person? What did you think?



I have one on my 270 Yoshikane SLD. They are a bit narrow in circumference if you have big hands and they are quite light to the point of seeming even a little bit fragile (although I don't think it is). It works on my Yoshi because it's light weight for its size (around 220g). I personally don't think I'd buy one for a 270 or hefty 240's.


----------



## labor of love

Yeah, the 2 kono YS gyutos I’ve used had enju but without butt cap, so nice but quite undersized handle


----------



## TSF415

If I didn't have a sweet chestnut handle on my 240 I'd probably would have switched the ho. They are slightly narrow but they were pretty cool looking and had some nice texture.


----------



## panda

@tgfencer hit up my buddy @Dendrobatez for a handle, he will hook.you up with the right dimensions at a great price.

He's currently working on one for me (bog oak w black buffalo horn ferrule)


----------



## zeaderan

Silversteel Dalman dropping soon for those that are interested


----------



## benhendy

zeaderan said:


> Silversteel Dalman dropping soon for those that are interested


240mm second went in less than a minute!!


----------



## Matt Zilliox

hoping for a 210


----------



## Horsemover

Matt Zilliox said:


> hoping for a 210



That didn’t end well for me. How did you make out?


----------



## Hassanbensober

I was viewing his site and they were not available 45 minutes ago. Went to the store for 20 minutes got home checked and they are all gone shucks


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Horsemover said:


> That didn’t end well for me. How did you make out?


i left at 9:36 assuming the next drop would be at 10. i was obviously very wrong. haha


----------



## U2U

Left his products page open on my computer with Instagram notifications on while reading forums. Received a notification tone, refreshed the page and secured a 270 in under a minute. Auto fill on the computer was a help. Lucky I was able to be online when he dropped them. I think everything was gone in 2 minutes.


----------



## soigne_west

zeaderan said:


> Silversteel Dalman dropping soon for those that are interested



I managed to get the 210 second. I’m never ever lucky so I’m pretty proud of myself


----------



## soigne_west

The 240 second was gone in less than 5 seconds. I had it but my zip on auto fill didn’t match my current address. Glad he staggered the two cause I couldn’t afford to full price right now.


----------



## IsoJ

Raquin 280 coming soon


----------



## TSF415

I snagged a 240mm. There must have been a few because after I got mine it was still available


----------



## U2U

soigne_west said:


> The 240 second was gone in less than 5 seconds. I had it but my zip on auto fill didn’t match my current address. Glad he staggered the two cause I couldn’t afford to full price right now.


The 240 second was showing sold out before the others listed for sale. Great deal for someone. Presumably your auto fill is corrected for next time? Hope someone posts on their experience with a second.


----------



## Marosenko

zeaderan said:


> Silversteel Dalman dropping soon for those that are interested


It's gone!


----------



## tgfencer

Iron-clad and stainless-clad Watanabe, mix of gyutos and sujis.
https://www.epicedge.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=1933&cat=Watanabe,+Shinichi+(Watanbe+Cutlery+Works)&catindex1=72


Tsukasa Hinoura River Jump Petty
https://www.epicedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=94121

I will accept gratuities.


----------



## J.C

It seems like ss clad for me


----------



## tgfencer

J.C said:


> It seems like ss clad for me



The sujis are iron. I didn't look at the gyutos very carefully.


----------



## J.C

tgfencer said:


> The sujis are iron. I didn't look at the gyutos very carefully.



all good 
I was hoping he still making KU gyuto regularly


----------



## ExistentialHero

tgfencer said:


> Tsukasa Hinoura River Jump Petty
> https://www.epicedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=94121



Oh my.


----------



## labor of love

Love my wat suji. Highly recommended.


----------



## Horsemover

There are more River Jumps there too


----------



## tgfencer

Horsemover said:


> There are more River Jumps there too



Yup, I thought I'd leave those as a surprise to the more enterprising folks like yourself.


----------



## Horsemover

tgfencer said:


> Yup, I thought I'd leave those as a surprise to the more enterprising folks like yourself.



Thank you! Out of my league but fun to look at.


----------



## IsoJ

How do you remain the riverjump look? Not exactly affordable


----------



## panda

800 for a petty, lol


----------



## ExistentialHero

I see River Jumps more like fine wall art that happens to be a knife. I certainly know people who've spent a lot more on diamonds, watches, or paintings...


----------



## JayS20

Kagekiyo Fuji Mizu Honyaki 24cm with Saya
https://miuraknives.com/japanese-kn...uji-mizu-honyaki-size-24cm.html#/36-size-24cm


----------



## Corradobrit1

Quite the choil shot on lucky #88

https://www.instagram.com/p/B9xJ2sZg02-/


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Due to the strong US dollar, knives on Knifewear and K&S are cheaper than most of time to US buyers. $274 for a Shibata R2 240 for example.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Run quick: The Nine - 210mm gyuto! https://www.the-nine.co/store/210mm-gyuto-3mmhl


----------



## Kristoffer

...and sold out.

Edit: (not to me).


----------



## Bcos17

Yup, tried to grab one, no dice


----------



## Robert Lavacca

A lot of good stuff popping up lately. It’s hard to say no haha. With the culinary industry the way it is right now I feel like it’s not smart to spend. Must look away! Lol


----------



## Horsemover

Oh snap!!!!


----------



## Neville Lin

Sorry all, that was on me! Had to jump on it, haha


----------



## Matt Zilliox

thebradleycrew said:


> Run quick: The Nine - 210mm gyuto! https://www.the-nine.co/store/210mm-gyuto-3mmhl


i misset my damn alarm for 2pm instead of 1pm due to poor time conversion. doh


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Neville Lin said:


> Sorry all, that was on me! Had to jump on it, haha


if you have buyers remorse, i know a guy.


----------



## Neville Lin

Haha, I’ll let you know. I actually did the same thing with my timer, but I saw thebradleycrew’s post and jumped


----------



## Horsemover

Matt Zilliox said:


> if you have buyers remorse, i know a guy.



I already sent him a message...you never know right. LOL


----------



## Horsemover

Neville Lin said:


> Haha, I’ll let you know. I actually did the same thing with my timer, but I saw thebradleycrew’s post and jumped



Congrats that thing looks sick!!!!


----------



## Matt Zilliox

theres always the next one


----------



## labor of love

Shihan suminigashi is available.

http://www.shihanfineknives.com/kizuna


----------



## Robert Lavacca

labor of love said:


> Shihan suminigashi is available.
> 
> http://www.shihanfineknives.com/kizuna


I think I was staring at that 260 since he posted it. Thank god they were bought. I don’t know if I would of been able to help myself haha. 
I saw some 210 kuro katos pop up today as well. What a time to not be spending haha


----------



## Corradobrit1

Robert Lavacca said:


> I think I was staring at that 260 since he posted it. Thank god they were bought. I don’t know if I would of been able to help myself haha.
> I saw some 210 kuro katos pop up today as well. What a time to not be spending haha


I was shocked to find a Kato Ku 210 in stock today. After so many disappointments I finally landed one.
The Shehan 260 was tempting but the size was way outside my comfort zone so made the pass easier to make.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

labor of love said:


> Shihan suminigashi is available.
> 
> http://www.shihanfineknives.com/kizuna


i am finding myself heavily considering the set... i shoulodnt, but i want to


----------



## labor of love

Matt Zilliox said:


> i am finding myself heavily considering the set... i shoulodnt, but i want to


He mentioned this as the beginning...so more fun stuff should be expected down the road.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

I suppose i would buy just the 210 gyuto if it were solo.


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> He mentioned this as the beginning...so more fun stuff should be expected down the road.


All I need is a 220-230 Honyaki


----------



## TSF415

Corradobrit1 said:


> I was shocked to find a Kato Ku 210 in stock today. After so many disappointments I finally landed one.
> The Shehan 260 was tempting but the size was way outside my comfort zone so made the pass easier to make.


What time were the Katos up? I kept checking all last night and early this morning and then ofcourse when I don’t they’re gone. I need to figure out how to get one at cost.


----------



## Corradobrit1

TSF415 said:


> What time were the Katos up? I kept checking all last night and early this morning and then ofcourse when I don’t they’re gone. I need to figure out how to get one at cost.


I was checking regularly, especially first thing in the morning since the IG post went up at the weekend. Unlike Raquin etc the knives don't get loaded at set times. Its a crap shoot. The place setter for the one I got was populated around 5.30pm Danish time. I think Maksim is trying to make the allocation as fair as possible by not announcing or using specific times.


----------



## echou

I snagged a 240 around 2:00pm Central Time, or I guess 8:00pm Danish Time. But it was odd because Maksim took down the Kato pages this morning for a brief period. I basically gave up and went about my day, and it was pure luck I checked again when he put them back up.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Corradobrit1 said:


> I was shocked to find a Kato Ku 210 in stock today. After so many disappointments I finally landed one.
> The Shehan 260 was tempting but the size was way outside my comfort zone so made the pass easier to make.


Congrats brother! I had one in my cart but I decided to behave. Glad it went to good hands


----------



## IsoJ

Bernal Cutlery giving -40% off from Ikeda.


----------



## CiderBear

Yo, $216 for an Ikeda in White 2 is a no brainer


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

I bought the 240 ikeda white 3 oil Honyaki gyuto. Only $579. Unreal.


----------



## Horsemover

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I bought the 240 ikeda white 3 oil Honyaki gyuto. Only $579. Unreal.



I have been staring that one down


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

I think they got quite a few in stock. Those yanagis look really tempting as well.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

IsoJ said:


> Bernal Cutlery giving -40% off from Ikeda.


I think I missed it.


----------



## Bcos17

Nope, lots of knives available, use the code springcleaning


----------



## labor of love

That 270mm Ikeda Honyaki 40% off wow


----------



## IsoJ

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I think I missed it.


I did practise some self-control and didn't pull a tricker


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Bcos17 said:


> Nope, lots of knives available, use the code springcleaning


Saving grace my friend. 240mm honyaki coming my way.


----------



## McMan

40% Ikeda is downright charitable. Good on Bernal!


----------



## plluke

210 Mizu Honyaki for me. Bit of a leap of faith, but I figure if I don't like it I can pass the savings along on BST for those better informed than I.


----------



## CiderBear

The 240mm Shirogami 2 gyuto is sold out. I know it's no Shigehiro, but probably the next best thing ? @labor of love


----------



## labor of love

CiderBear said:


> The 240mm Shirogami 2 gyuto is sold out. I know it's no Shigehiro, but probably the next best thing ? @labor of love


Nah. That 270mm Honyaki is $754 after discount.
Anybody?


----------



## TSF415

labor of love said:


> Nah. That 270mm Honyaki is $754 after discount.
> Anybody?


What’s the deal with shirogami #3?


----------



## tgfencer

labor of love said:


> Nah. That 270mm Honyaki is $754 after discount.
> Anybody?



I've owned and sold one Ikeda 270 honyaki already and I'm still tempted, despite the fact that honyaki aren't my cup of tea generally. 

Stupidly cheap for a retailer sold honyaki. Probably best honyaki deal I've seen since the Hiromotos sold out, and these have much better fit and finish.


----------



## labor of love

TSF415 said:


> What’s the deal with shirogami #3?


My understanding is that wh3 has better toughness w high hardness treatment so it can be more desirable to many users.
Some well respected members here have said it holds it own Against other Honyakis pretty well.
Then again, you should wait for someone who’s actually used one to chime in.


----------



## TSF415

Ok. But how come his regular clad knife is 64-65 hrc and his honyaki 63hrc?


----------



## Corradobrit1

TSF415 said:


> Ok. But how come his regular clad knife is 64-65 hrc and his honyaki 63hrc?


I believe W#3 can only be pushed to a lower hardness. Carbon content is 0.8-0.9 while for W#2 its 1.05-1.15 and W#1 its 1.25-1.35


----------



## TSF415

Corradobrit1 said:


> I believe W#3 can only be pushed to a lower hardness. Carbon content is 0.8-0.9 while for W#2 its 1.05-1.15 and W#1 its 1.25-1.35


Thanks for the response. But also the w#2 Honyaki is 63hrc and the clad is 64-65hrc. This basically feeds the argument that Honyaki is just for looks, no? Are there other benefits than just the hrc?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Takes a better patina in my experience


----------



## labor of love

63 hrc probably is high hardness for wh3. Heiji Carbon has been advertised at hrc 63 and it’s plenty hard. wh3 is likely much less brittle.


----------



## bahamaroot

Wished I'd have seen it sooner, I would have jumped on that B#1 240 Suminagashi.


----------



## tgfencer

bahamaroot said:


> Wished I'd have seen it sooner, I would have jumped on that B#1 240 Suminagashi.



Still the 300mm...

Seems full length on the edge as well, unlike most Ikeda gyutos.


----------



## tgfencer

A couple of nice looking shobudani and ohira stones. These have been up for a few days and I'm tired of going back to look at them.

https://www.metalmaster-w.com/


----------



## daveb

Anyone interested should know what they might be getting into. Buyer beware and all that.


----------



## tgfencer

daveb said:


> Anyone interested should know what they might be getting into. Buyer beware and all that.



Right you are. Mixed reviews of the seller and all that. Personally never had a problem but be adults and do your homework.


----------



## Midsummer

bahamaroot said:


> Wished I'd have seen it sooner, I would have jumped on that B#1 240 Suminagashi.



Did you see where it was listed at 42mm at the heal? That may have been an error, but 42 is unusual for a gyuto. There were couple of those.


----------



## CiderBear

Midsummer said:


> Did you see where it was listed at 42mm at the heal? That may have been an error, but 42 is unusual for a gyuto. There were couple of those.



That does sound really short, but you could've called and asked. Josh and the staff at Bernal are always super responsive. I asked them to send me pics of the 240 White 2's they had in stock so I could pick one I liked and they responded really quickly.

Regardless, it'll probably have a lefty grind.


----------



## labor of love

You say that like it’s a bad thing.


----------



## M1k3

CiderBear said:


> That does sound really short, but you could've called and asked. Josh and the staff at Bernal are always super responsive. I asked them to send me pics of the 240 White 2's they had in stock so I could pick one I liked and they responded really quickly.
> 
> Regardless, it'll probably have a lefty grind.





labor of love said:


> You say that like it’s a bad thing.



You two need to be roommates, neighbors or something. At least live within driving distance.


----------



## labor of love

I dunno. Don’t think I could eat carrots for dinner every night.


----------



## Horsemover

CiderBear said:


> That does sound really short, but you could've called and asked. Josh and the staff at Bernal are always super responsive. I asked them to send me pics of the 240 White 2's they had in stock so I could pick one I liked and they responded really quickly.
> 
> Regardless, it'll probably have a lefty grind.



I called too because my payment got screwed up. First time dealing with them but super responsive and helpful.


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> I dunno. Don’t think I could eat carrots for dinner every night.


You could mix it up and have sweet potato on alternate days


----------



## labor of love

Daveb is about to have aneurysm. Carrots in the knife findings thread.


----------



## TSF415

CiderBear said:


> That does sound really short, but you could've called and asked. Josh and the staff at Bernal are always super responsive. I asked them to send me pics of the 240 White 2's they had in stock so I could pick one I liked and they responded really quickly.
> 
> Regardless, it'll probably have a lefty grind.


How much a variation did you see in them?


----------



## CiderBear

TSF415 said:


> How much a variation did you see in them?


Only had 2 to choose from and they looked identical so I picked the one with a handle I preferred.


----------



## TSF415

Haha well I have the other one. Soooooooo..... we’ll figure out which one fits us best. Unfortunately I too have the luck of getting a lefty. Lol


----------



## M1k3

TSF415 said:


> Haha well I have the other one. Soooooooo..... we’ll figure out which one fits us best. Unfortunately I too have the luck of getting a lefty. Lol



Do you like carrots?


----------



## daveb

labor of love said:


> Daveb is about to have aneurysm. Carrots in the knife findings thread.



Little phuckers are everywhere. They should be limited to the Sous Vide forum - the only way they're fit to eat.


----------



## M1k3

daveb said:


> Little phuckers are everywhere. They should be limited to the Sous Vide forum - the only way they're fit to eat.



Ahem, mirepoix.


----------



## daveb

Point


----------



## Midsummer

CiderBear said:


> That does sound really short, but you could've called and asked. Josh and the staff at Bernal are always super responsive. I asked them to send me pics of the 240 White 2's they had in stock so I could pick one I liked and they responded really quickly.
> 
> Regardless, it'll probably have a lefty grind.



Didn't need to; I can measure it when it get here


----------



## tgfencer

Nice lefty honesuki up on Watanabe's site. Pretty affordable actually. 

http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/kuroyanagi.htm


----------



## Gregmega

daveb said:


> Little phuckers are everywhere. They should be limited to the Sous Vide forum - the only way they're fit to eat.


Hold my beer...


----------



## bahamaroot

Gregmega said:


> Hold my beer...


Only if you want it to be empty when I give it back...


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Ah, what the heck got the 270mm honyaki too.


----------



## tgfencer

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Ah, what the heck got the 270mm honyaki too.
> 
> View attachment 75288



I approve of this message.


----------



## jacko9

tgfencer said:


> I approve of this message.



Still at least one more in stock - so you still have time!


----------



## tgfencer

jacko9 said:


> Still at least one more in stock - so you still have time!



I disapprove of this message.


----------



## panda

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Ah, what the heck got the 270mm honyaki too.
> 
> View attachment 75288


that thing deserves a nice handle, hit up my good friend @Dendrobatez who does amazing work. he is a chef also and is currently out of work.


----------



## Barashka

Not sure posted yet, Xerxes has some "production knives" posted for sale .. also would love for anyone who buys one to post a review too.


----------



## Horsemover

Barashka said:


> Not sure posted yet, Xerxes has some "production knives" posted for sale .. also would love for anyone who buys one to post a review too.



I’m not sure I could buy one if I wanted to...my German is kinda weak. It doesn’t like something I am typing in.


----------



## soigne_west

He won’t even ship to US, will he?


----------



## Horsemover

soigne_west said:


> He won’t even ship to US, will he?



Maybe that’s the problem...it’s cool but too modern for me.


----------



## Corradobrit1

soigne_west said:


> He won’t even ship to US, will he?


Nope.

Reminds of the Kippington fish-hook


----------



## Horsemover

Corradobrit1 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Reminds of the Kippington fish-hook



Well $#%* that must be the problem. Thanks for the update!


----------



## CiderBear

Irom clad 230mm KU Blue 1 gyuto from Watanabe sighting!! 58mm height is nice too 

Too bad the handle is barf-enducing


----------



## Horsemover

CiderBear said:


> Irom clad 230mm KU Blue 1 gyuto from Watanabe sighting!! 58mm height is nice too
> 
> Too bad the handle is barf-enducing



“Beautiful handle and blade. I hope you like it.”

How do you really feel?


----------



## IsoJ

CiderBear said:


> Irom clad 230mm KU Blue 1 gyuto from Watanabe sighting!! 58mm height is nice too
> 
> Too bad the handle is barf-enducing


That is a tempting blade. I agree that the handle is awful


----------



## soigne_west

Link?


----------



## Corradobrit1

soigne_west said:


> Link?


Gonna assume its #15. Shin seems to like it.

http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/petiteknife.htm


----------



## M1k3

CiderBear said:


> Irom clad 230mm KU Blue 1 gyuto from Watanabe sighting!! 58mm height is nice too
> 
> Too bad the handle is barf-enducing



Knock the handle off. Sell it on Reddit. Put proper handle on it with proceeds. Maybe have enough leftover for an appetizer lol.


----------



## Corradobrit1

M1k3 said:


> Maybe have enough leftover for an appetizer lol.


Or to buy more carrots


----------



## J.C

CiderBear said:


> Irom clad 230mm KU Blue 1 gyuto from Watanabe sighting!! 58mm height is nice too
> 
> Too bad the handle is barf-enducing



the kurouchi surface is a bit too rough for my taste, otherwise i would have already snatch it


----------



## friz

J.C said:


> the kurouchi surface is a bit too rough for my taste, otherwise i would have already snatch it


I am in Australia too.
It comes out to 1000AUD, lil pricey?


----------



## lemeneid

Wat needs to make better westerns, his western handles look like ass.


----------



## J.C

friz said:


> lil pricey



Bcos of the extra price tag for the fancy pant, he probably charge 15000-20000¥ for the handle.


----------



## J.C

lemeneid said:


> Wat needs to make better westerns, his western handles look like ass



he probably can start by taking custom orders, i asked him to make me a pair of KU and he refused. Either he doesn’t need the money or he doesn’t forge the knife?


----------



## friz

J.C said:


> Bcos of the extra price tag for the fancy pant, he probably charge 15000-20000¥ for the handle.


Not even a great looking handle, is it?


----------



## J.C

friz said:


> Not even a great looking handle, is it?


Nope. His keyaki/enju/burn chestnut with horn hilt are way better looking and with only half the price tag


----------



## lemeneid

J.C said:


> he probably can start by taking custom orders, i asked him to make me a pair of KU and he refused. Either he doesn’t need the money or he doesn’t forge the knife?


I asked for a western honyaki and got pretty much the same reply as you.
I would give my left nut for a well made western handle blade from Watanabe.


----------



## madelinez

I've never even seen a western from him...


----------



## CiderBear

J.C said:


> Nope. His keyaki/enju/burn chestnut with horn hilt are way better looking and with only half the price tag


Ya but there's definitely an audience for gaudy-looking handle like this.

He has had 2 really nice 180mm gyuto with Western keyaki handles on one of the other Special sections as well. I think those are super unique, but unfortunately they're really expensive for what they are


----------



## daveb

J.C said:


> he probably can start by taking custom orders, i asked him to make me a pair of KU and he refused. Either he doesn’t need the money or he doesn’t forge the knife?



Could be he's just busy. I respect that he makes knives the way he wants to make them. And recognize that a lot of people are lined up to buy them the way he wants to make them. When I wanted a suji at 285mm he had no problem making it a bit longer (and charging me for same). When I asked that it be KU, he declined.


----------



## IsoJ

Toyama honyaki petty coming soon to JNS


----------



## Horsemover

IsoJ said:


> Toyama honyaki petty coming soon to JNS


It’s up


----------



## thebradleycrew

300mm Toyama suji up on JNS.


----------



## jacko9

Horsemover said:


> It’s up



Nice but for almost $500 USD I'm not sure that I would value that much more than the Toyama 150 Petty I have now? Well I guess I don't have to worry about that now since it's already gone.


----------



## McMan

Bernal has 40% off Ohishi.
240 Ginsanko is normally $223 so becomes $134 after the discount.
That's a craaaaaazy price. These are nice knives even at full price. Maker's uncertain; I've heard yoshikane is involved but Bernal has them listed as "made by Hokiyama". Anyway, not sure of OEM but deal nonetheless.


----------



## J.C

daveb said:


> Could be he's just busy. I respect that he makes knives the way he wants to make them. And recognize that a lot of people are lined up to buy them the way he wants to make them. When I wanted a suji at 285mm he had no problem making it a bit longer (and charging me for same). When I asked that it be KU, he declined.



if he’s busy, he can just say so and propose a waiting list or any other option like all the knife maker did?
And I don’t ask him to do a weird stuff, he already has the KU suji on the special list, i just need a KU gyuto to pair with it and he refused saying he doesn’t make anymore KU. then he offers me the polished ss clad version and explain that it is the result from polishing the KU version but why he can’t just leave the KU be and sell it to me?


----------



## jacko9

I'm just curious as to why "anybody" prefers the KU finish over a polished finish? It seems most knife makers charge more for the polished version since it takes more work so why do it unless the customers want it that way?


----------



## McMan

jacko9 said:


> I'm just curious as to why "anybody" prefers the KU finish over a polished finish? It seems most knife makers charge more for the polished version since it takes more work so why do it unless the customers want it that way?


Looks, no?


----------



## J.C

jacko9 said:


> I'm just curious as to why "anybody" prefers the KU finish over a polished finish? It seems most knife makers charge more for the polished version since it takes more work so why do it unless the customers want it that way?


It is just a matter of preference, like some people like to wear jeans, some people like to wear shorts. Nothing’s wrong, just a bit of personal tastes.
Ps: I don’t like shiny polished looking stainless. It doesn’t look the same anymore once you start using it, it will look more like your stainless spoons (with lots of scratch mark on it)


----------



## CiderBear

jacko9 said:


> I'm just curious as to why "anybody" prefers the KU finish over a polished finish? It seems most knife makers charge more for the polished version since it takes more work so why do it unless the customers want it that way?



Looks and ease of maintenance. KU is already rustic/ ugly so I couldn't care less if I happen to scratch it up during sharpening, and even then it probably wouldn't show.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

jacko9 said:


> I'm just curious as to why "anybody" prefers the KU finish over a polished finish? It seems most knife makers charge more for the polished version since it takes more work so why do it unless the customers want it that way?


This wasn't the preference in the "old" days of this forum. Somewhat new phenomenon.


----------



## panda

ku looks great, but grind and fit&finish always seems compromised.


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> ku looks great, but grind and fit&finish always seems compromised.


Its whats called Rustic. The Kato Ku is the same, although the grind is great. Adds character IMO


----------



## panda

rustic is a poor excuse for half assed grind..


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Completely subjective, but KU looks unattractive to me.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Doesn't look bad to me.


----------



## panda

isn't it known that ku katos are poor cutters? theyre just even more rare so they go for stupid prices.


----------



## jacko9

Corradobrit1 said:


> Its whats called Rustic. The Kato Ku is the same, although the grind is great. Adds character IMO



I got a 210 Kato Workhorse from JNS a few years back and then recently got a 240 Kato KU and it just feels different. I always wonder how much of the grind is done prior to heat treat and how much is done during the final grind? I haven't taken the calibers to the Kato KU yet but I wonder if I have the same kind of grind that I have in my older Workhorse?


----------



## friz

panda said:


> theyre just even more rare so they go for stupid prices.


I agree


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I've been in this hobby for 15 years and still never owned a Kato.


----------



## ian

KU *can *look good, eg Kochi. I seem to be in the minority, but I hate the look of Wat and Heiji KU, for instance, especially Wat. Also it makes it harder to **** with the grind, so no KU for me, thank you. Also, thick KU like Kochi can feel rough against the knuckles in a fast chop.


----------



## Gregmega

panda said:


> isn't it known that ku katos are poor cutters? theyre just even more rare so they go for stupid prices.


Yeah. For evidence just look at @japaneseknivesandstones video on line. The crack of the carrot could be heard all the way in Los Angeles. From Amsterdam. With house music playing.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> Yeah. For evidence just look at @japaneseknivesandstones video on line. The crack of the carrot could be heard all the way in Los Angeles. From Amsterdam. With house music playing.


Grind has changed. Newer versions are taller and ground thinner.


----------



## Corradobrit1

jacko9 said:


> I got a 210 Kato Workhorse from JNS a few years back and then recently got a 240 Kato KU and it just feels different. I always wonder how much of the grind is done prior to heat treat and how much is done during the final grind? I haven't taken the calibers to the Kato KU yet but I wonder if I have the same kind of grind that I have in my older Workhorse?


Its worth comparing the specs of the current 210WH Ku with the older one here. Totally different animals.
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/kato-ku-workhorse-gyuto-210mm.42832/


----------



## Gregmega

Corradobrit1 said:


> Grind has changed. Newer versions are taller and ground thinner.


Nice. Def the biggest draw back second only to the crazy price. It’s crazy to think in 2016-7 you could get one for 500 on bst.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

https://fifty50knives.com/

Works out to be around $260 USD with free world wide shipping

I have been following him on instagram for a year or so and he uses a CNC machine to machine the knife - it has a awesome looking 'S' grind


----------



## Jerreemon

Looks like kns going to have a new stock of ks according to james’s IG!


----------



## Supraunleaded

Jerreemon said:


> Looks like kns going to have a new stock of ks according to james’s IG!


Masamoto KS are readily available now at JCK. They won’t have the heart shaped handle that K&S will have though. Quite pricey nowadays $420. 

https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...to-240mm-to-300mm-3-sizes?variant=31118167107


----------



## Chefget

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> https://fifty50knives.com/
> 
> Works out to be around $260 USD with free world wide shipping
> 
> I have been following him on instagram for a year or so and he uses a CNC machine to machine the knife - it has a awesome looking 'S' grind



Couldn't resist, said it would take about three weeks!


----------



## Nagakin

Maksim will have different flash sales up everyday this week ending on the 8th.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Toyama 20% discount on JNS.

Now things are getting interesting with more and more vendors joining the crazy sales event party. Wondering when I will be broke.


----------



## jacko9

Decisions, decisions do I buy the Toyama 240 Gyuto Blue steel Stainless clad on sale at JNS or wait and buy a Watanabe 240 Blue Stainless clad?


----------



## labor of love

Now is the time to buy a Toyama.


----------



## daveb

If you took the time to ask, you prolly waited too long.


----------



## jacko9

labor of love said:


> Now is the time to buy a Toyama.



Because? they will be gone soon I would guess!


----------



## labor of love

Dammy 270mm is so worthy of being purchased


----------



## jacko9

Pulled the trigger and got the JNS Toyama 240mm Gyuto with the April sale. Been looking for a long 240 gyuto in blue steel and the sale pushed me over the edge!


----------



## tgfencer

jacko9 said:


> Pulled the trigger and got the JNS Toyama 240mm Gyuto with the April sale. Been looking for a long 240 gyuto in blue steel and the sale pushed me over the edge!



Good choice, as cheap as you're likely to get a Toyama these days. I will post-enable your purchase for you.


----------



## jacko9

tgfencer said:


> Good choice, as cheap as you're likely to get a Toyama these days. I will post-enable your purchase for you.



LOL - Thanks and I even had Maskim hold my shipping to see if there is anything else in the next several days that I want to add to my shipment (free shipping if the amount is less than his minimum). Who knows what might show up on the daily sale?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

jacko9 said:


> Pulled the trigger and got the JNS Toyama 240mm Gyuto with the April sale. Been looking for a long 240 gyuto in blue steel and the sale pushed me over the edge!


Glad you didn’t hesitate for too long. Of course it is now out of stock.


----------



## jacko9

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Glad you didn’t hesitate for too long. Of course it is now out of stock.



One of the reasons that I hesitated is Maskim might offer the Tanaka knives in the following days and at a possible 25% off that would be hard to resist! That Tanaka Damascus Special was sure tempting and I did hesitate until I put it in my cart - well I hesitated too long on that one.


----------



## labor of love

What was the Damascus special exactly?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

jacko9 said:


> One of the reasons that I hesitated is Maskim might offer the Tanaka knives in the following days and at a possible 25% off that would be hard to resist! That Tanaka Damascus Special was sure tempting and I did hesitate until I put it in my cart - well I hesitated too long on that one.


The Tanaka and Toyama pair with each other nicely. It doesn’t hurt to have both.


----------



## TSF415

labor of love said:


> What was the Damascus special exactly?


Blue dammy with a chestnut handle


----------



## jacko9

labor of love said:


> What was the Damascus special exactly?



This one reduced to $487 the Special polished one with an upgraded handle;

https://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/tanaka-yoshikazu-gyuto-240mm-blue-damascus-special/

It sat there for a while after his announcement and I agonized over it until I was too late.


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> What was the Damascus special exactly?


This one. A Sakai 240 ie 220 edge length. Had in my basket too while I hummed and ahhed. In the end decided the Kato Ku 210WH I got on Monday was enough knife purchasing for a while. I also figured it would be too much like my Konosuke Fujiyama W#1 which never gelled with me.
https://www.instagram.com/p/B9pDfRhnPQz/


----------



## jacko9

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> The Tanaka and Toyama pair with each other nicely. It doesn’t hurt to have both.



The only issue with having both is that I don't need either with the 4 Gyutos I already have ;-) T-F, Kono HD2, Kono Fuji and Kato. So the Toyama fits in only because it's slightly longer than my Kono Fuji.


----------



## Corradobrit1

minibatataman said:


> I'm not sure if active auctions are against the forum rules but this is dirt cheap for a Kato
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/2g9mqh


April fools Day is over. Makes you the Fool, Rick


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

jacko9 said:


> The only issue with having both is that I don't need either.


Said by someone who has 4 gyutos and just bought the 5th.


----------



## minibatataman

Corradobrit1 said:


> April fools Day is over. Makes you the Fool, Rick


Not here it isn't


----------



## jacko9

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Said by someone who has 4 gyutos and just bought the 5th.



Now my wife says - "You don't need another knife"! But dear I want just one more ;-)


----------



## daveb

Purse therapy.


----------



## jacko9

daveb said:


> Purse therapy.



She doesn't know that I bought it yet and she just showed me a purse online - of course I was all smiles and told her to buy it!


----------



## labor of love

Pro tip: have all knife purchases mailed to your job.


----------



## IsoJ

labor of love said:


> Dammy 270mm is so worthy of being purchased


I am sad that the dammy is over my this years $/knife budget , but I still want it...


----------



## jacko9

labor of love said:


> Pro tip: have all knife purchases mailed to your job.



No can do -retired 14 years ago ;-)


----------



## M1k3

25% off Munetoshi 210mm Gyuto and 170mm Butcher at JNS.


----------



## jacko9

JNS 25% off Tanaka 150 Dammy B#1 Petty - dam thats a nice knife!


----------



## TSF415

Just got my 240 Ikeda from bernal. Thing is a beast. Choil is unpolished but other than that it has a nice finish. I don’t think you can get a better deal on a knife and there’s another one in stock at 40% off. 

https://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/copy-of-yoshikazu-ikeda-shirogami-2-210mm-gyuto-ir.html


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

TSF415 said:


> Just got my 240 Ikeda from bernal. Thing is a beast. Choil is unpolished but other than that it has a nice finish. I don’t think you can get a better deal on a knife and there’s another one in stock at 40% off.
> 
> https://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/copy-of-yoshikazu-ikeda-shirogami-2-210mm-gyuto-ir.html


 I get mine tomorrow but I agree, what a bargain.

*oops I got the honyaki, but I agree on the bargain

Jason


----------



## TSF415

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I get mine tomorrow but I agree, what a bargain.
> 
> *oops I got the honyaki, but I agree on the bargain
> 
> Jason


Yea I’m sure that’s the best possible deal for a honyaki. This is just a clad w#2. But at 64-65hrc. And $215. With one hell of a grind. This is for sure my new smaller workhorse


----------



## JayS20

Damn it I was looking at the Yoshikazu but hesitated and it was sold out, now it's back in, maybe someone jumped the ship?? I'm so torn with Maksim's sale and my bank account is crying since my yearly insurances popped up today. What a gruesome world, what a bad april fools joke.


----------



## zeaderan

The lower priced w2 Ikeda from bernal with the sale is back in stock. Just got one


----------



## jacko9

JayS20 said:


> Damn it I was looking at the Yoshikazu but hesitated and it was sold out, now it's back in, maybe someone jumped the ship?? I'm so torn with Maksim's sale and my bank account is crying since my yearly insurances popped up today. What a gruesome world, what a bad april fools joke.




Are you speaking about the 155mm Petty?


----------



## Robert Lavacca

I would love to scoop that sumi blue 1 300 mm gyuto or a 270 honyaki! Damn man now that it’s time to be smart all these sales are popping up lol.


----------



## jacko9

TSF415 said:


> Just got my 240 Ikeda from bernal. Thing is a beast. Choil is unpolished but other than that it has a nice finish. I don’t think you can get a better deal on a knife and there’s another one in stock at 40% off.
> 
> https://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/copy-of-yoshikazu-ikeda-shirogami-2-210mm-gyuto-ir.html



Looks like a great buy!


----------



## JayS20

On JNS are the sales daily, the same dealthe whole day or just between different times and vary in timing?


----------



## jacko9

JayS20 said:


> On JNS are the sales daily, the same dealthe whole day or just between different times and vary in timing?



The sale is for the day or until the item is sold out. He may add more items as the day goes on but I haven't seen any rules for the sale. If I see something I want I'm going to get it because a lot of items are one off's. I purchased a 240 Toyama this morning and it was out of stock right after I got it so, don't hesitate if the item you want is 25% off because you might not see that sale again soon.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> The Tanaka and Toyama pair with each other nicely. It doesn’t hurt to have both.



I have both, they are both amazing and complement each other. 

buy both, you will won't regret it


----------



## JayS20

Yeah, totally missed the Toyama but glad you got it. My wallet thinks the same even if it is a real bargain.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> I have both, they are both amazing and complement each other.
> 
> buy both, you will won't regret it


Yea I have the Tanaka and a Wat, so I guess I have both, too. Love both!


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> isn't it known that ku katos are poor cutters? theyre just even more rare so they go for stupid prices.


I can confirm the hype is justified. This Ku not like the old Ku. Not a single carrot was cracked during dinner prep. Whata cutta.


----------



## Chefget

Not to go off topic, but look at the choil shot on the fifty50...


----------



## panda

TSF415 said:


> Just got my 240 Ikeda from bernal. Thing is a beast. Choil is unpolished but other than that it has a nice finish. I don’t think you can get a better deal on a knife and there’s another one in stock at 40% off.
> 
> https://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/copy-of-yoshikazu-ikeda-shirogami-2-210mm-gyuto-ir.html


i was eyeing the suminagashi in blue1, but it's frigging 300mm, lol if it was 270 i would have to seriously consider it for 40% off, $600 is a solid price point.


----------



## Geigs

240s all gone. Anyone tried the Akifusa AS, not made by ideda but made for them....

https://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/akifusa-240mm-wa-gyuto-aogami-super.html?id=23350874


----------



## geoff_nocon

Munetoshi meat cleavers at aframes


----------



## CiderBear

Geigs said:


> 240s all gone. Anyone tried the Akifusa AS, not made by ideda but made for them....
> 
> https://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/akifusa-240mm-wa-gyuto-aogami-super.html?id=23350874



Keep in mind that Ikeda Inc is the distributor that Bernal is cutting ties with. Ikeda Inc. != Y. Ikeda.


----------



## TSF415

CiderBear said:


> Keep in mind that Ikeda Inc is the distributor that Bernal is cutting ties with. Ikeda Inc. != Y. Ikeda.


@CiderBear I look forward to hearing what you have to say when you get your knife.


----------



## CiderBear

TSF415 said:


> @CiderBear I look forward to hearing what you have to say when you get your knife.



I don't have anything to cut right now and I'm too depressed to actually do anything about it so it'll be a while


----------



## McMan

CiderBear said:


> Keep in mind that Ikeda Inc is the distributor that Bernal is cutting ties with. Ikeda Inc. != Y. Ikeda.


Yup. (Took me a while to figure out that "!=" means "not equal"...)


----------



## J.C

dont mind.


----------



## daveb

Should i mail you a carrot?


----------



## labor of love

Still thinking about that Bernal sale. I wish the measurements for this gyuto made more sense. Anybody feel like chopping off 2 inches off this knife for me?
https://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/copy-of-yoshikazu-ikeda-suminagashi-270mm-gyuto-ao.html


----------



## M1k3

labor of love said:


> Still thinking about that Bernal sale. I wish the measurements for this gyuto made more sense. Anybody feel like chopping off 2 inches off this knife for me?
> https://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/copy-of-yoshikazu-ikeda-suminagashi-270mm-gyuto-ao.html



Sure!


----------



## panda

daveb said:


> Should i mail you a carrot?


Why did I laugh way too hard at this??


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> Still thinking about that Bernal sale. I wish the measurements for this gyuto made more sense. Anybody feel like chopping off 2 inches off this knife for me?
> https://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/copy-of-yoshikazu-ikeda-suminagashi-270mm-gyuto-ao.html


I know a man with an angle grinder. Paging Inferno


----------



## Tristan

geoff_nocon said:


> Munetoshi meat cleavers at aframes



Arrrgh how did I miss this?!


----------



## M1k3

Tristan said:


> Arrrgh how did I miss this?!



Because Munetoshi is sold by JNS?


----------



## labor of love

Aframes did have a mune cleaver.


----------



## geoff_nocon

M1k3 said:


> Because Munetoshi is sold by JNS?



it was under their house brand tesshu but was made by munetoshi


----------



## Up_dog128

I know someone posted a link to an Ikeda they got at bernal, but here is a link to the other stuff they've got on sale 40% off, just for ease:
https://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/specials/spring-cleaning-sale/


----------



## ma_sha1

Just grabbed a Toyama Dami 210 that went on sale today, anyone else got one?


----------



## Alwayzbakin

ma_sha1 said:


> Just grabbed a Toyama Dami 210 that went on sale today, anyone else got one?


I kind of wish I hadn’t checked. I have no idea when I’ll be working next but then again the wife was offering encouragement... I suppose I’ll have plenty of time to learn how to polish the cladding with fingerstones


----------



## ma_sha1

Alwayzbakin said:


> I kind of wish I hadn’t checked. I have no idea when I’ll be working next but then again the wife was offering encouragement... I suppose I’ll have plenty of time to learn how to polish the cladding with fingerstones



Sounds like you got one too? 
I’ve been loving my stainless, then carbon Toyama so much, Dami Toyama was the logical next step., just couldn’t justify the $840 price tag, the sale finally did me in.


----------



## Horsemover

TSF415 said:


> Just got my 240 Ikeda from bernal. Thing is a beast. Choil is unpolished but other than that it has a nice finish. I don’t think you can get a better deal on a knife and there’s another one in stock at 40% off.
> 
> https://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/copy-of-yoshikazu-ikeda-shirogami-2-210mm-gyuto-ir.html



Received mine today...couldn’t agree more.


----------



## CiderBear

Horsemover said:


> Received mine today...couldn’t agree more.



Pics please, from both you and @TSF415

Mine is "In Transit, Arriving Late"


----------



## labor of love

Yes. I too want to live vicariously through the Ikeda purchasers.
Very jealous


----------



## JayS20

ma_sha1 said:


> Just grabbed a Toyama Dami 210 that went on sale today, anyone else got one?


I saw it early and was wondering why it was online for so long, did he have so many or still too many hesitant like me?


----------



## jacko9

I noticed it online early this morning but after buying the 240 Blue stainless clad yesterday I just couldn't jump on another Gyuto right now. I was really tempted going for that Tanaka 155 Petty yesterday but ~$300 for a petty yikes!


----------



## Robert Lavacca

I want to know who grabbed that 300 mm ikeda from bernal. I want some pictures and thoughts. That thing looked like a monster!


----------



## JayS20

I really would like the 240 Blue stainless but missed it. I think I checked it 10:30pm CET and it wasn't on anymore.


----------



## TSF415

jacko9 said:


> I noticed it online early this morning but after buying the 240 Blue stainless clad yesterday I just couldn't jump on another Gyuto right now. I was really tempted going for that Tanaka 155 Petty yesterday but ~$300 for a petty yikes!


Petty currently $190


----------



## TSF415

JayS20 said:


> I really would like the 240 Blue stainless but missed it. I think I checked it 10:30pm CET and it wasn't on anymore.


He still has 240mm in stock so there’s a chance it might show up on sale again.


----------



## Corradobrit1

TSF415 said:


> Petty currently $190


The pricey one was B#1 dammy clad


----------



## jacko9

JayS20 said:


> I really would like the 240 Blue stainless but missed it. I think I checked it 10:30pm CET and it wasn't on anymore.



It looks like he has another Blue2 Stainless Clad in stock if you look at the Toyama link. It's listed for $454 and his sale price was only discounted to $398 so keep an eye out for it.


----------



## jacko9

Corradobrit1 said:


> The pricey one was B#1 dammy clad



I was talking about the Tanaka Damascus Petty currently listed at $369 - I'd like to see that go on sale at 25% off!!


----------



## TSF415

Corradobrit1 said:


> The pricey one was B#1 dammy clad


Ahhh I stand corrected. Well there’s a small 55mm blade hidden inside of a fish that’s blue for under $300


----------



## Nagakin

Geigs said:


> 240s all gone. Anyone tried the Akifusa AS, not made by ideda but made for them....
> 
> https://bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com/akifusa-240mm-wa-gyuto-aogami-super.html?id=23350874


I picked one up at EE and it was so weirdly light and balanced I put it down immediately.


----------



## Corradobrit1

jacko9 said:


> I was talking about the Tanaka Damascus Petty currently listed at $369 - I'd like to see that go on sale at 25% off!!


Thats the one that was listed in the 25% off sale. Guess with lack of interest it went back into regular inventory, unless there were multiples in stock. You snooze you loose.


----------



## labor of love

Robert Lavacca said:


> I want to know who grabbed that 300 mm ikeda from bernal. I want some pictures and thoughts. That thing looked like a monster!


Thank god.
I nearly purchased it myself only to chainsaw it to my own custom specs.


----------



## jacko9

TSF415 said:


> Petty currently $190



I don't know where you see the Tanaka Petty for $190? It's listed in the Tanaka page at $369. I see the Tanaka White Petty for $190 but, I was looking for the Tanaka Blue Damascus Petty.


----------



## Corradobrit1

jacko9 said:


> I don't know where you see the Tanaka Petty for $190? It's listed in the Tanaka page at $369.


Probably confusing the B#1 dammy with this one
https://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/tanaka-yoshikazu-petty-160mm-white-1/


----------



## TSF415

jacko9 said:


> I don't know where you see the Tanaka Petty for $190? It's listed in the Tanaka page at $369. I see the Tanaka White Petty for $190 but, I was looking for the Tanaka Blue Damascus Petty.


Correct. That’s why I said I stand corrected.


----------



## ma_sha1

JayS20 said:


> I saw it early and was wondering why it was online for so long, did he have so many or still too many hesitant like me?



Most people on KFF are into 240, I think 210 guys are minority. On top of that, I paid $562 USD, that’s not a huge bargain price that makes everyone jump. Although the original price ~USD $840 was just crazy, I hope no one ever paid the list price for one.


----------



## labor of love

A Sakai measured 210mm (200mm) just feels like an oversized petty in my hand.


----------



## Alwayzbakin

ma_sha1 said:


> Most people on KFF are into 240, I think 210 guys are minority. On top of that, I paid $562 USD, that’s not a huge bargain price that makes everyone jump. Although the original price ~USD $840 was just crazy, I hope no one ever paid the list price for one.


I like shorter knives and I’ve been wanting a way/toyama since I started reading these forums. I gave up a chance at the last iron wat 210 at carbon lst year and I’ve been kicking myself ever since. Prices keep going up and I’ve only seen a couple iron clad options come up since then so I figured I’d take the chance while I had it. Last time I saw the 210 dammy on JNS I think it was there for at least a day at $677, this sale price is still 20% off that and I knew it wouldn’t be around for as long


----------



## CiderBear

Alwayzbakin said:


> I gave up a chance at the last iron wat 210 at carbon lst year and I’ve been kicking myself ever since.



@Ryndunk look, one of us!!!

@Gregmega I still call it though


----------



## Alwayzbakin

CiderBear said:


> @Ryndunk look, one of us!!!
> 
> @Gregmega I still call it though


It was after it was out of stock. I heard the whispers here and emailed to ask if they would restock ironclad. At the time they thought it would be iron up next, but they also said there was one left not on the site and I could grab it. Had just bought a knife that week and figured I didn’t wanna upset the missus. Next restock they were stainless clad and a bit more pricey. That regret stings a bit still


----------



## Gregmega

CiderBear said:


> @Ryndunk look, one of us!!!
> 
> @Gregmega I still call it though


Gotcha. Which one?


----------



## CiderBear

Gregmega said:


> Gotcha. Which one?



The last KU 210mm from CKC


----------



## panda

Robert Lavacca said:


> I want to know who grabbed that 300 mm ikeda from bernal. I want some pictures and thoughts. That thing looked like a monster!


i thought long and hard about picking it up myself and just grinding an inch off of it, haha.


----------



## Ryndunk

CiderBear said:


> @Ryndunk look, one of us!!!
> 
> @Gregmega I still call it though


Yep. Should have pulled the trigger.


----------



## Gregmega

panda said:


> i thought long and hard about picking it up myself and just grinding an inch off of it, haha.


How many times I’ve thought the same thing....


----------



## jacko9

CiderBear said:


> The last KU 210mm from CKC



CKC?


----------



## crocca86

Masamoto ks 240 available at knives and stone


----------



## jacko9

It seems to me that the Masamoto KS 240 is last years hot knife?


----------



## ma_sha1

I can’t do KS, the rope cutting informercial ruined it for me.


----------



## Supraunleaded

Shinichi Watanabe at Epic Edge says newly listed but not sure how long they’ve been up there. All using Aogami 2 core. Kitchen knife forum member discount might still apply too.

https://www.epicedge.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=1933&cat=Watanabe,+Shinichi+(Watanbe+Cutlery+Works)


----------



## Up_dog128

Supraunleaded said:


> Shinichi Watanabe at Epic Edge says newly listed but not sure how long they’ve been up there. All using Aogami 2 core. Kitchen knife forum member discount still applies too I think.



What's the kkf member discount?


----------



## jacko9

Supraunleaded said:


> Shinichi Watanabe at Epic Edge says newly listed but not sure how long they’ve been up there. All using Aogami 2 core. Kitchen knife forum member discount still applies too I think.
> 
> https://www.epicedge.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=1933&cat=Watanabe,+Shinichi+(Watanbe+Cutlery+Works)


How does one redeem the Kitchen Knife Forum discount?


----------



## Supraunleaded

Up_dog128 said:


> What's the kkf member discount?


In the not too distant past, forum members could score a 10% discount by simply entering their user name in the comments box, ie “KKF member: Supraunleaded”. The total would still display the full price but you’d noticed the discount on your credit card charge. This discount was available in the past when Epic Edge was a vendor partner on this site but lately I haven’t seen their posts on here so I’m not 100% positive it’s still valid. I have been told anecdotally that it still works. It also may not work for all brands sold at Epic Edge, so it’s best to check with them.


----------



## jacko9

Supraunleaded said:


> In the not too distant past, forum members could score a 10% discount by simply entering their user name in the comments box, ie “KKF member: Supraunleaded”. The total would still display the full price but you’d noticed the discount on your credit card charge. This discount was available in the past when Epic Edge was a vendor partner on this site but lately I haven’t seen their posts on here so I’m not 100% positive it’s still valid. I have been told anecdotally that it still works. It also may not work for all brands sold at Epic Edge, so it’s best to check with them.



Perhaps it won't work but there appears to be Watanabe Blue #2 Stainless Clad in stock. Not sure if it is any cheaper than buying directly from Shinichi.


----------



## TSF415

Tanaka 270 dammy blue is up


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

The Watanabe at Epic Edge is quite cheap even before the forum member discount...and I did get the 10% off when I bought my Wakui there in October last year.


----------



## jacko9

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> The Watanabe at Epic Edge is quite cheap even before the forum member discount...and I did get the 10% off when I bought my Wakui there in October last year.



Did you get your Forum Discount by just noting it in the comments section with your Forum user name?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

jacko9 said:


> Did you get your Forum Discount by just noting it in the comments section with your Forum user name?


I sent them an email asking how it works and they told me their system will authorize full amount first and then they manually adjust the amount to reflect the 10% discount when they review your order manually. And yes, all you need to do is putting your KKF ID in comment. It doesn’t hurt to confirm by sending them an email asking about the specific knife you are interested in though.


----------



## LostHighway

labor of love said:


> A Sakai measured 210mm (200mm) just feels like an oversized petty in my hand.



You say that like its a bad thing.


----------



## Chefget

Don't know if these are good prices...

https://www.arizonacustomknives.com/knives-by-maker/watanabe-shinichi.html


----------



## labor of love

Was the Tanaka wh1 160mm already on sale? Suddenly I really want that knife.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

labor of love said:


> Was the Tanaka wh1 160mm already on sale? Suddenly I really want that knife.


I believe he had it on sale yesterday. The 160 mm white petty.


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> Was the Tanaka wh1 160mm already on sale? Suddenly I really want that knife.


$190 "Suit you sir"


----------



## JayS20

labor of love said:


> Was the Tanaka wh1 160mm already on sale? Suddenly I really want that knife.


Yupp was already on sale


----------



## ian

labor of love said:


> Was the Tanaka wh1 160mm already on sale? Suddenly I really want that knife.



I almost bought that. But I'm being good.


----------



## labor of love

Pettys are the hardest of all knife purchases for me. 
However, that Tanaka suji wh1 could be a quite the catch if the price is right.


----------



## jacko9

Supraunleaded said:


> Shinichi Watanabe at Epic Edge says newly listed but not sure how long they’ve been up there. All using Aogami 2 core. Kitchen knife forum member discount might still apply too.
> 
> https://www.epicedge.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=1933&cat=Watanabe,+Shinichi+(Watanbe+Cutlery+Works)



Yes they still give the KKF discount and I just ordered a Watanabe B#2 Stainless Clad 210 Gyuto with free shipping. Nice savings!


----------



## CiderBear

labor of love said:


> Pettys are the hardest of all knife purchases for me.
> However, that Tanaka suji wh1 could be a quite the catch if the price is right.



Do you do a lot of in hand delicate stuff that requires a petty?

I'm ashamed to say that my only petty (Ikazuchi 135mm) has been converted to a steal knife - and yes, that means I use it on stoneware plates.

Worth it.

(if I need a smaller knife, my cute little Sakai 210mm gyuto handles everything mightily)


----------



## panda

CiderBear said:


> Do you do a lot of in hand delicate stuff that requires a petty?
> 
> I'm ashamed to say that my only petty (Ikazuchi 135mm) has been converted to a steal knife - and yes, that means I use it on stoneware plates.
> 
> Worth it.
> 
> (if I need a smaller knife, my cute little Sakai 210mm handles everything mightily)


I rarely use my petty, mostly used it if I was filling in on a station or for cutting small items on expo. and for meat/poultry butchery, silverskin removal, etc. 

My paring knife almost never comes out to play. Last use was like 2 months ago to french some airline chix.


----------



## labor of love

I use my petty every single day. I use it for a variety of tasks. TBH I should prob grab a Mac for the rough work and nice one for all the delicate things I do.


----------



## bahamaroot

I use a petty as much as a gyuto.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

My wife uses my Kanehide TK 150 petty everyday mostly for fruits and lemons. She loves it.


----------



## labor of love

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> My wife uses my Kanehide TK 150 petty everyday mostly for fruits and lemons. She loves it.


Right, some of the nicest pettys have soft iron making cutting lemons and citrus quite the chore.


----------



## ian

labor of love said:


> Right, some of the nicest pettys have soft iron making cutting lemons and citrus quite the chore.



I only have (semi)stainless petties at this point, since I end up using them half the time for fruit. Veg mostly gets a gyuto. Although I have been using some shorter knives a lot recently: Catcheside 180, Wat 180 and Heiji 180x40. For home use, a lot of the time I don’t really need something bigger...


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> Right, some of the nicest pettys have soft iron making cutting lemons and citrus quite the chore.


Thats why I love my TF Mab petty.


----------



## ian

Corradobrit1 said:


> Thats why I love my TF Mab petty.



Mmm. I’ve considered buying one of those too...


----------



## Midsummer

ian said:


> Mmm. I’ve considered buying one of those too...



For KKF members it might just be a shorter list to limit it to the knives you have not considered buying....


----------



## jacko9

I have purchased a bunch of Pettys looking for that "one" my wife might enjoy every day. Well two of them seem to have caught her attention; the 150 Konosuke GS and the 90mm Shiro Kamo Damascus. She occasionally tries her 90mm Mazaki Stainless but she avoids my 150 T-F Nashiji W#1 and my 210 Kono Fuji B#2 Petty. I'm waiting for Jon at JKI to get in an order from Blazen for a 3 1/2" petty.


----------



## Corradobrit1

jacko9 said:


> she avoids my 150 T-F Nashiji W#1 and my 210 Kono Fuji B#2 Petty. .


Curious to know why.


----------



## esoo

The 150 TF Nashiji Petty is well used in my house. It's the one knife my 80 year old dad pulls off my rack all the time.


----------



## jacko9

Corradobrit1 said:


> Curious to know why.



At 77 years old she has her reasons and I don't try to get to deep into her reasoning. The 210 Kono Fuji is because she doesn't like long knives (so all of my other knives are safe). I got the T-F Petty and a 240 Gyuto at the same time and showing her just how great a cutter the Gyuto was might have given her a false impression about T-F's offerings. I mean they do take a great edge but, so do all of the other knives she uses so, the answer is I don't know!


----------



## IsoJ

Halcyonforge putting up 3 knives to website...


----------



## Robert Lavacca

You know what I always wanted for a petty was a 150 mm mab tf gyuto.


----------



## jacko9

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I sent them an email asking how it works and they told me their system will authorize full amount first and then they manually adjust the amount to reflect the 10% discount when they review your order manually. And yes, all you need to do is putting your KKF ID in comment. It doesn’t hurt to confirm by sending them an email asking about the specific knife you are interested in though.



Thanks I did send an email and they replied that they still give up KKF members the discount and that it did apply to the knife I was looking at. I did buy the Wat 210 Pro B#2 Stainless clad Gyuto.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

jacko9 said:


> Thanks I did send an email and they replied that they still give up KKF members the discount and that it did apply to the knife I was looking at. I did buy the Wat 210 Pro B#2 Stainless clad Gyuto.


That’s great to know. Very good deal. I got my 240 Wat from MTC for $440 or $450 plus tax iirc.

Btw I just posted a picture of the ikeda honyaki I received from Bernal yesterday in the new knife thread if anyone is interested.


----------



## jacko9

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> That’s great to know. Very good deal. I got my 240 Wat from MTC for $440 or $450 plus tax iirc.
> 
> Btw I just posted a picture of the ikeda honyaki I received from Bernal yesterday in the new knife thread if anyone is interested.



I suspect that Epicurean might have a limited inventory because it's sold out of the 210 after I got it (not a bad buy for $298). I really would like to get the 240 Wat Gyuto as well BUT, I just bought the 240 Toyama at JNS before I found this deal. The Wat would have saved me a lot of money over the Toyama even with the April Sale at JNS. At Epicurean it's $404 minus our KKF discount with free shipping. I should get it tomorrow or Monday and I'll post my Wat 210. Dang it will be difficult to survive the wife If I buy a third!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

I share your pain. I hope Maxim will not post a Shig Kitaeji on that crazy April sale page for the same reason.


----------



## jacko9

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I share your pain. I hope Maxim will not post a Shig Kitaeji on that crazy April sale page for the same reason.



If he does - I'm going to shut off my computer and go out in my shop and work for a few days (probably only need a minute or less).


----------



## Tristan

IsoJ said:


> Halcyonforge putting up 3 knives to website...


I live in the wrong time zone to buy anything from his website


----------



## zeaderan

Carbon just dropped a couple jiro for anyone interested


----------



## panda

*


----------



## Corradobrit1

zeaderan said:


> Carbon just dropped a couple jiro for anyone interested


That 240 Yo is beefy at 330g.


----------



## Tristan

Jury was out on jiros in this forum right? Weight of opinion was just a bit too much money for the knife?


----------



## pgugger

Tristan said:


> Jury was out on jiros in this forum right? Weight of opinion was just a bit too much money for the knife?



They are certainly pricey, but I love mine, and they are a work of art too. I have a 240 mm wa that is 260 g, nicely balanced and performs well. I agree that the price could be lower for the performance alone (e.g., not better than my Toyama, just different), but I believe the price premium is for the attention to detail, more done by hand than most makers, maybe artistic qualities, nice handle - a true small-batch artisanal product.


----------



## zeaderan

Couple shige dropped jns for anyone interested...


----------



## zeaderan

Corradobrit1 said:


> That 240 Yo is beefy at 330g.


Isn't the weight difference due to the yo vs wa handle?


----------



## ExistentialHero

Yeah, the 240mm wa-gyutos I've seen are consistently 260-265gm.


----------



## Corradobrit1

zeaderan said:


> Isn't the weight difference due to the yo vs wa handle?


Yes, there is obviously a difference between Yo and Wa with far less metal in the tang for the latter. Weights in general are all over the place and related to the thickness of the blade. I've seen weights range from 290-350g for the 240 Yo


----------



## zeaderan

Lol, i couldn't get myself to pull that trigger but someone did. I knew some Ahabs in college. To each their own...


----------



## Corradobrit1

zeaderan said:


> Lol, i couldn't get myself to pull that trigger but someone did. I knew some Ahabs in college. To each their own...


Saw them. Just didn't think they were a great buy at sale price.


----------



## Horsemover

Munetoshi Honyaki and Tanaka white 1 210's up on JNS


----------



## Gregmega

So conflicted on this one.


----------



## TSF415

Gregmega said:


> So conflicted on this one.


The munetoshi or the Tanaka?


----------



## Ivang

Munetoshi is gone


----------



## Horsemover

Ivang said:


> Munetoshi is gone



It’s still there. Not sure why they disappear and reappear. My only thought is someone adds it to their cart but doesn’t complete the purchase. Takes a few to reset.


----------



## labor of love

I’m looking at mune 210mm Honyaki right now and it’s sold out


----------



## Horsemover

labor of love said:


> I’m looking at mune 210mm Honyaki right now and it’s sold out



You are correct...it was just available.


----------



## TSF415

labor of love said:


> I’m looking at mune 210mm Honyaki right now and it’s sold out


Yea I slept on that one. Was about to pull the trigger and then got sidetracked by a phone call and boom it was gone. I remember last time it stayed up longer so I assumed I didn't have to rush into it.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Who got the 300 Shig?


----------



## echou




----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

echou said:


>


Cool I got the 270.


----------



## JayS20

Was quite a bit tempted by the 270. But had enough time to admire it on the website. Congrats. Pulled the trigger on the Munetoshi since I was interested and nearly 25% discount wasn't too bad.


----------



## Corradobrit1

If only they were Suji's


----------



## esoo

As I type this the Mune Honyaki is out of stock, thankfully for my wallet.


----------



## soigne_west

My local knife shops online store is launching Monday. He’s got a bunch of goodies.


----------



## TSF415

soigne_west said:


> View attachment 75985
> My local knife shops online store is launching Monday. He’s got a bunch of goodies.


You were supposed to announce it after the the launch!


----------



## soigne_west

TSF415 said:


> You were supposed to announce it after the the launch!



April fools!!


----------



## Gregmega

TSF415 said:


> The munetoshi or the Tanaka?


The Mune. Glad I missed it tho. Easier that way.


----------



## Simple27

Toyama 270 yanagiba and Hankotsu up at JNS now.


----------



## zizirex

there is a Yoshitada (Okishiba) 240 Deba


----------



## jeffscot

crocker cutlery website is live now . . .


----------



## Supraunleaded

https://crockercutlery.com/collections/handmade-knives-kitchen?page=2

A Dalman damasteel 250mm suji available along with some Newman gyutos


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Wow awesome site


----------



## labor of love

I guess I blinked and missed Tanaka wh1 270 suji April sale. Whoever picked it up for $260 got a good deal.


----------



## bahamaroot

I'm waiting on that Toyama 300mm suji to show up!


----------



## JayS20

Tanaka Suji was in sale now from 35mins ago. Gone 10 minutes ago. Anyone now If I missed the Toyama again while I had the Suji in the Checkout debating to buy i?


----------



## Tristan

I missed both toyamas...


----------



## Robert Lavacca

I missed that nakiri haha. Oh well maybe its for the best.


----------



## esoo

I was on the fence on the nakiri, had to shower, and by the time I got back to the pc it was gone. Missed the Munetoshi honyaki and now the nakiri. Not overly sad as I've bought two other knives recently.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

esoo said:


> I was on the fence on the nakiri, had to shower, and by the time I got back to the pc it was gone. Missed the Munetoshi honyaki and now the nakiri. Not overly sad as I've bought two other knives recently.


Yeah.. i’ve picked up one in the past few weeks and probably shouldn’t be buying more anyway haha.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Robert Lavacca said:


> Yeah.. i’ve picked up one in the past few weeks and probably shouldn’t be buying more anyway haha.


You sound like my girlfriend...


----------



## esoo

The correct formulas are
n=n+1, where n=the proper number of knives
d=d-1, where d=the number of knives at which you get divorced.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

daddy yo yo said:


> You sound like my girlfriend...


I know.. usually with the amount of hours I pull in it’s not an issue. All these toyama’s that I’ve been waiting for have been popping up lately. As of now I have a job. After the 30th of this month it will be up in the air. Figured it would be best to just be smart and save in case my hours get cut or I lose my job all together.


----------



## ian

I found this great site that just reopened for business: japaneseknifeimports.com. 

Online orders now taken. No in store visits.


----------



## mise_en_place

ian said:


> I found this great site that just reopened for business: japaneseknifeimports.com.
> 
> Online orders now taken. No in store visits.



It's true. I just ordered a Ginrei petty yesterday. Loved what I've used from Shihan before, so excited for this little knife to arrive.


----------



## labor of love

mise_en_place said:


> It's true. I just ordered a Ginrei petty yesterday. Loved what I've used from Shihan before, so excited for this little knife to arrive.


Stainless clad or mono?


----------



## mise_en_place

Mono.

Only used his clad stuff in the past.


----------



## ian

mise_en_place said:


> It's true. I just ordered a Ginrei petty yesterday. Loved what I've used from Shihan before, so excited for this little knife to arrive.



Those are lookers for sure. Even better in person.


----------



## mise_en_place

ian said:


> Those are lookers for sure. Even better in person.



I remember you put one up on BST. Did you end up keeping it?


----------



## ian

mise_en_place said:


> I remember you put one up on BST. Did you end up keeping it?



No. The grind was too beefy for me. It’s a lovely, somewhat thick perfect convex. I want all my petties to be lasers.


----------



## Runner_up

Hitohira has a 240 western jiro gyuto for sale - I didn't know these had gotten so pricey.


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> Was the Tanaka wh1 160mm already on sale? Suddenly I really want that knife.


Nows your chance. Back in sale section for $175 (although I think shipping is extra)


----------



## tgfencer

@labor of love Also the Y. Tanaka 270...


----------



## soigne_west

Kato hunter too


----------



## labor of love

tgfencer said:


> @labor of love Also the Y. Tanaka 270...


You and your ulterior motives lol


----------



## labor of love

Was anyone else hoping he had a small stash of munetoshi 240mm Honyakis he was saving for the final day? 
Lol


----------



## soigne_west

labor of love said:


> Was anyone else hoping he had a small stash of munetoshi 240mm Honyakis he was saving for the final day?
> Lol



if I had any extra money that’s what I would have spent it on.


----------



## tgfencer

labor of love said:


> You and your ulterior motives lol



Gotta entertain myself somehow. Running out flour to bake and knives to sharpen, so I take my intrigue where I can get it.


----------



## ExistentialHero

soigne_west said:


> if I had any extra money that’s what I would have spent it on.



Well, you could always buy this fish instead: https://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/matsumoto-kurosawa-fish/


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> Was anyone else hoping he had a small stash of munetoshi 240mm Honyakis he was saving for the final day?
> Lol


Nope. Although I was hoping for a couple of Kato Kikuryu that he found in the sofa to appear in the sale. Or maybe even a Western Shiggy


----------



## labor of love

@Matus wont stop raving about his munetoshi...so I am curious


----------



## soigne_west

labor of love said:


> @Matus wont stop raving about his munetoshi...so I am curious



I like the specs on it and One I would imagine I wouldn’t feel like I have to “baby”


----------



## bahamaroot

I was hoping to see that Toyama 300mm Suji pop up. Been watching all week but no luck.


----------



## JayS20

Anyone got a Raquin? The 210 was sold in 30 secs, had a chance on the small KT Gyuto but not what I want right now, got sold in 60 secs. First time I ever tried and holy moly.


----------



## jaeysehn

JayS20 said:


> Anyone got a Raquin? The 210 was sold in 30 secs, had a chance on the small KT Gyuto but not what I want right now, got sold in 60 secs. First time I ever tried and holy moly.



Just out of curiosity how much did that 210 raquin sell for? didnt see the price


----------



## Orange Yolks

Don't know about the 210, but the small gyuto was 350EUR, and the small dama gyuto was 450 EUR... I'm incredibly salty right now.


----------



## JayS20

Yupp these were the prices. Was really nice, sadly I was 10 seconds too late typing in my information. 450€ for the 210 plus 30 for shipping.


----------



## F-Flash

How much were the small knives?


----------



## Orange Yolks

Man, I was hitting refresh from 9:55 PST and still somehow fluffed it. I don't get it man. **** hurts my feelings.


----------



## McMan

Orange Yolks said:


> Man, I was hitting refresh from 9:55 PST and still somehow fluffed it. I don't get it man. **** hurts my feelings.


That's because 30 other dudes were doing exactly the same thing 
I gave up on trying to buy a Raquin online. It ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Matus

labor of love said:


> @Matus wont stop raving about his munetoshi...so I am curious



I can’t help it, I really like the 210 honyaki. I did not think I would enjoy a smaller gyuto this this so much. It really does not need to be babied - even though the steel feels super hard.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

some days theres competition for the raquins, some days not as much. i didnt even see the chance to buy with my slow interwebs


----------



## jacko9

DHL dropped off my Toyama 240 Blue #2 Stainless clad Gyuto today - very impressive knife. Pictures on the new knife thread soon.


----------



## echou

Looks like Robin is posting some more of his warikomi collab blades sometime soon 

https://www.instagram.com/p/B-wHMraDdUG/
https://dalmanknives.bigcartel.com/


----------



## Barashka

Whoa, anyone who has those, how are they like? Worth staying up at 2 am or the like to try to get?


----------



## LostHighway

Does anyone know what exactly SilverSteel is in this context? BS1407 or Böhler-Udderholm O1?


----------



## RDalman

LostHighway said:


> Does anyone know what exactly SilverSteel is in this context? BS1407 or Böhler-Udderholm O1?


1.2210:
C 1,1-1,25
V 0,07-0,12
Cr 0,5-0,8
Mn 0,2-0,4


----------



## Tristan

Good to hear from the smith himself. What time do these babies go up?
It’s 1am here and was hoping to try my luck


----------



## TSF415

And with that being said. There’s still a 240 available


----------



## RDalman

Tristan said:


> Good to hear from the smith himself. What time do these babies go up?
> It’s 1am here and was hoping to try my luck


They just went


----------



## Tristan

Oh wth. I just refreshed after typing, got all the way to payment and gone.


----------



## merlin1

TSF415 said:


> And with that being said. There’s still a 240 available



Just scored the 240!!!


----------



## soigne_west

LostHighway said:


> Does anyone know what exactly SilverSteel is in this context? BS1407 or Böhler-Udderholm O1?



I think silversteel is my new favorite steel. It’s remarkably easy to sharpen. Takes a killer edge. Reminds me of shiro with better edge retention.


----------



## Tristan

merlin1 said:


> Just scored the 240!!!


Argh so it was you! Sigh.
Enjoy my friend


----------



## merlin1

Tristan said:


> Argh so it was you! Sigh.
> Enjoy my friend



Been trying to get my hands on one of these for a long time; just got lucky this time around.


----------



## zeaderan

Barashka said:


> Whoa, anyone who has those, how are they like? Worth staying up at 2 am or the like to try to get?


Based on my experience Dalman doesn't seem to have a specific time he drops. Just like at a Chinese restaurant, the food is served when it is ready... So you don't always have to wait until 2am luckily. To answer the question: yes it is worth it  soigne summed it up quickly and I agree


----------



## LostHighway

RDalman said:


> 1.2210:
> C 1,1-1,25
> V 0,07-0,12
> Cr 0,5-0,8
> Mn 0,2-0,4



Thank you. I was interested in the two smaller gyutos but managed to resist the urge to spend money I really shouldn't, this time anyway.


----------



## Horsemover

240...finally


----------



## dafox

soigne_west said:


> I think silversteel is my new favorite steel. It’s remarkably easy to sharpen. Takes a killer edge. Reminds me of shiro with better edge retention.


Is that the same thing as ginsan?


----------



## soigne_west

No. Feels to me similar to shirogami.


----------



## Corradobrit1

dafox said:


> Is that the same thing as ginsan?


Ginsan has a LOT more Cr. Like ~13%


----------



## LostHighway

It would be nice if @Larrin weighed in here. 1.2210 doesn't look all that much like any of the usual suspects to me, but I'm no metallurgist. Shirogami 1 or 2 with chrome and vanadium added is a very rough approximation. However, it has substantially less chrome than even 52100 much less the stainless steels.


----------



## JayS20

Missed the Toyamas, yesterday barely missed the Raquin. Isasmedjan had a Honyaki second today, even with 2 person trying no chance. Maybe the Dalman I was thinking, goes probably live tomorrow. Checked Insta if he made the announcement yet and there it was "available now" 6 minutes ago. Damn it I thought to myself and another gone. Checked the Website sold out, sold out but wait the 240 still available, this cant be right. Put it in my cart, typed in the information, mistyped dang, finish it and it was mine, can't believe it. Finally wohoo.


----------



## RDalman

LostHighway said:


> It would be nice if @Larrin weighed in here. 1.2210 doesn't look all that much like any of the usual suspects to me, but I'm no metallurgist Shirogami 1 or 2 with chrome and vanadium added is a very rough approximation. However, it has substantially less chrome than even 52100 much less the stainless steels.


what really matters is how it seems to do after forgeweld and heat treat and all. We have tested out a really good heat treat for these, on forgwelded samples ground in to exposed core for rockwell tests. some samples went really crazy 70+, so it really takes a high hardness.


----------



## Hassanbensober

So many amazing knives were just sold today. I have failed to buy any of them. Tried isasmedjan Dalman Yanick spot on timing. I deserve a participation award I think after all that


----------



## TSF415

Hassanbensober said:


> So many amazing knives were just sold today. I have failed to buy any of them. Tried isasmedjan Dalman Yanick spot on timing. I deserve a participation award I think after all that


They were all around the same time too. The only reason I saw Dalmans post was because I tried for the Isasmedjan and missed out and then saw the post by yannick and was waiting for a response and then boom the dalmans popped up!


----------



## Horsemover

TSF415 said:


> They were all around the same time too. The only reason I saw Dalmans post was because I tried for the Isasmedjan and missed out and then saw the post by yannick and was waiting for a response and then boom the dalmans popped up!




Hahaha...supposedly I had first dibs on the Yanick. I kept going back and forth...too big/no I can make it work/how much does it weigh? People were blowing up his inbox lining up for it so I passed.


----------



## tgfencer

Not knives, but someone might be interested in some very nice nakayama and maruoyama stones. 

https://carbonknifeco.com/collections/sharpening


----------



## soigne_west

tgfencer said:


> Not knives, but someone might be interested in some very nice nakayama and maruoyama stones.
> 
> https://carbonknifeco.com/collections/sharpening



that 9000 karasu/synthetic intrigues me


----------



## Tristan

JayS20 said:


> Missed the Toyamas, yesterday barely missed the Raquin. Isasmedjan had a Honyaki second today, even with 2 person trying no chance. Maybe the Dalman I was thinking, goes probably live tomorrow. Checked Insta if he made the announcement yet and there it was "available now" 6 minutes ago. Damn it I thought to myself and another gone. Checked the Website sold out, sold out but wait the 240 still available, this cant be right. Put it in my cart, typed in the information, mistyped dang, finish it and it was mine, can't believe it. Finally wohoo.



Hmm how did that happen? I had a 240 in cart 3mins past but it sold out when I completed typing. But available again after 6 mins?
Not sore - just asking for the future to stand a better chance. Does it pop back out if someone changes their mind?


----------



## JayS20

Not sure, I checked Insta with the announcement and it said the announcement was posted 6 mins ago. Bought it around 6:47 pm CET.


----------



## NBrewster

Yea getting Robin's work as an American is... challenging. Been trying to buy direct from him for a year and always miss when they go up for sale. Always the secondary market I suppose.


----------



## Dendrobatez

NBrewster said:


> Yea getting Robin's work as an American is... challenging. Been trying to buy direct from him for a year and always miss when they go up for sale. Always the secondary market I suppose.


It just takes persistence, make sure you get push notifications when he makes a post - he'll always post a warning that he's going to sell some knives on that day. Make sure your phones auto fill is set properly. I've gotten 3 knives i wanted and a set of birch blocks this way.


----------



## JayS20

NBrewster said:


> Yea getting Robin's work as an American is... challenging. Been trying to buy direct from him for a year and always miss when they go up for sale. Always the secondary market I suppose.


At least you guys have way more opportunities to buy knives in general. So many good knives stores, less sale tax, also quite some knifemakers, custom sayas or handles. Really harder to find that in Europe and German custom duties are a big ooof.


----------



## JayS20

Shigefusa 210mm Kitaeji Western available for 2450$ 
https://www.instagram.com/nicestslice/


----------



## Corradobrit1

Dendrobatez said:


> It just takes persistence


Sure does. I lost count of the number of JNS Kato Ku's I've missed. Finally with a little perseverance and a whole lot of luck I landed a 210WH Kurouchi (my preferred specs).


----------



## Runner_up

JayS20 said:


> Shigefusa 210mm Kitaeji Western available for 2450$
> https://www.instagram.com/nicestslice/



My grail.. and one of the few last knives on my list to get. Shame it's not a 240 or bigger. The hunt continues.


----------



## jeffscot

JayS20 said:


> Shigefusa 210mm Kitaeji Western available for 2450$
> https://www.instagram.com/nicestslice/


Per Zweber12s guide, that price is pretty healthy . . .


----------



## daveb

JayS20 said:


> At least you guys have way more opportunities to buy knives in general. So many good knives stores, less sale tax, also quite some knifemakers, custom sayas or handles. Really harder to find that in Europe and German custom duties are a big ooof.



But you have Tillman.


----------



## JayS20

daveb said:


> But you have Tillman.


I don't even know how to get a Tilman , also no idea about his current prices. But also haven't looked too hard into yet but I definitely like his style.


----------



## valgard

tgfencer said:


> Not knives, but someone might be interested in some very nice nakayama and maruoyama stones.
> 
> https://carbonknifeco.com/collections/sharpening


he really dropped the goods!


----------



## Matt Zilliox

oh geez, sure did


----------



## Robert Lavacca

All the ones I can afford at the moment sold out before I got some extra funds together. Oh well. Next time. Really want to try one of those maruoyama aisa.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Robert Lavacca said:


> All the ones I can afford at the moment sold out before I got some extra funds together. Oh well. Next time. Really want to try one of those maruoyama aisa.


I'm the one that got that one.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Got this one too
*Nakayama Namito*
*



*


----------



## Robert Lavacca

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Got this one too
> *Nakayama Namito*
> *View attachment 76611
> *


Niceeeeeee man! Congrats. They look awesome


----------



## Matt Zilliox

someone grabbed the uchi last night, i was gonna email about it today! oh well


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Hopefully he keeps this up for the future. Always loved ordering from carbon. It’s nice to be able to order in the US as well.


----------



## Runner_up

KU 165 Shig nakiri on JNS


----------



## esoo

JCK just emailed about Masamoto KS in stock - 210/240 available.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Its baaaaack. The stories this poor Kato WH could tell





__





Withdrawn - Kato WH 240


Kato WH 240 Tall heel-45 Heel to tip 235 will go to JKI (Jon kindly agreed refinish to suji)




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





Currently on eBay


----------



## bahamaroot

Kato 240 ST KU on ebay. Kyoshi Kato Kurouchi Gyuto STD 240mm | eBay


----------



## esoo

bahamaroot said:


> Kato 240 ST KU on ebay. Kyoshi Kato Kurouchi Gyuto STD 240mm | eBay



What I don't get about this kind of listing - that expensive and charging for shipping. Add $100 and mark it as free shipping.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Don't forget the 8% Ebay sales tax. Gets pricey quick. And I wouldn't ship anything standard mail at the moment. EMS or nothing.


----------



## danemonji

Corradobrit1 said:


> Don't forget the 8% Ebay sales tax. Gets pricey quick. And I wouldn't ship anything standard mail at the moment. EMS or nothing.


Why not ship EMS?


----------



## Corradobrit1

danemonji said:


> Why not ship EMS?


Yes, thats what I said EMS only, especially shipping overseas.


----------



## danemonji

Corradobrit1 said:


> Yes, thats what I said EMS only, especially shipping overseas.


What's the reason? Coronavirus ?


----------



## labor of love

Someone’s selling a shihan 248mm x 53mm on the other forum. $450 ($110 off new). Profile looks great. Plenty of thinnng marks on the knife though. Seller mentioned it being a more suited for a right hander-I was tempted to shoot him a $400 offer just to have a back up shihan gyuto.


----------



## demcav

esoo said:


> JCK just emailed about Masamoto KS in stock - 210/240 available.


Have a look at the price on JCK today...is that a mistake?!


----------



## jacko9

demcav said:


> Have a look at the price on JCK today...is that a mistake?!


Supply and Demand those Masamoto KS Gyutos are out of stock almost all of the time over the past few years. $420 for a 240mm Gyuto took it out of my temptation range ;-)


----------



## daddy yo yo

JayS20 said:


> At least you guys have way more opportunities to buy knives in general. So many good knives stores, less sale tax, also quite some knifemakers, custom sayas or handles. Really harder to find that in Europe and German custom duties are a big ooof.


True that! But we, who have to pay sales tax up to 20%, have health insurance and so many other social security plans in place which I wouldn’t want to give for the opportunity to buy knives cheaper...


----------



## Runner_up

A frames has more munetoshi meat cleavers with different handle options that look dope.


----------



## pozz85

hi guys, to your attention, 3h left









Yoshiaki Fujiwara KATO Sujihiki 240 cavallo di battaglia VERSION | eBay


Le migliori offerte per Yoshiaki Fujiwara KATO Sujihiki 240 cavallo di battaglia VERSION sono su eBay ✓ Confronta prezzi e caratteristiche di prodotti nuovi e usati ✓ Molti articoli con consegna gratis!



www.ebay.it





at this time my finance cry, but maybe one guy here have possibility


----------



## panda

someone find me an old yoshikane v2 tamamoku gyuto please! but the white2 kasumi version, aframes used to carry it.





Yoshikane Tamamoku Wagyto w/ V2, VG10, & White – Aframes Tokyo







site.aframestokyo.com


----------



## Corradobrit1

pozz85 said:


> hi guys, to your attention, 3h left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshiaki Fujiwara KATO Sujihiki 240 cavallo di battaglia VERSION | eBay
> 
> 
> Le migliori offerte per Yoshiaki Fujiwara KATO Sujihiki 240 cavallo di battaglia VERSION sono su eBay ✓ Confronta prezzi e caratteristiche di prodotti nuovi e usati ✓ Molti articoli con consegna gratis!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at this time my finance cry, but maybe one guy here have possibility


Too much history associated with that blade


----------



## pozz85

Corradobrit1 said:


> Too much history associated with that blade


what do you mean? you just see other times?


----------



## esoo

pozz85 said:


> what do you mean? you just see other times?


Knife findings


----------



## pozz85

esoo said:


> Knife findings


ahhh ok, it's a famous ahaha, sorry!


----------



## Barry's Knives

Watanabe Kurouchi Blue 1 Iron clad extra tall 230mm currently in stock Limited custom knives | unique knives from Watanabe blade


----------



## ian

Barry's Knives said:


> Watanabe Kurouchi Blue 1 Iron clad extra tall 230mm currently in stock Limited custom knives | unique knives from Watanabe blade



Omg that handle...


----------



## lemeneid

ian said:


> Omg that handle...


It looks ugly AF


----------



## ian

lemeneid said:


> It looks ugly AF



Seriously.


----------



## friz

I don't want to pay extra for that handle, give me the ho wood I am happy.


----------



## lemeneid

Maybe that’s his way of giving the finger to those people who keep pestering him for Ku


----------



## valdim

JayS20 said:


> ... and German custom duties are a big ooof.


How much exactly?Do you know the HS code #?


----------



## J.C

US$630 for a 230mm KU gyuto. And yes, $200+ for the handle. Amazing


----------



## JayS20

valdim said:


> How much exactly?Do you know the HS code #?


Sorry don't know the exact code but it's normally taxed with 19%. So 119% which then gets custom duties of 8,5% plus 6€ for the post. So you are paying close to 30% additional. What annoys me the most, only the post pay is declared and how much you have to pay, not how it is calculated and if everything is correctly calculated sicne you don't know how they do it. This sucks especially if you have a package with not only a knife but additional stuff. I once had one with a book in it and other stuff, still don't know if I paid too much because normally books are only taxed 7% Vat and custom duties are around 3 or so %. Also impossible to declare it up front since you can't find a fromula on their website. If you call them good luck getting to the right person or someone who is interested answering you.
Rant over.


----------



## toddnmd

ian said:


> Omg that handle...



I think @CiderBear already called dibs on this handle . . .


----------



## CiderBear

Ya'll are so mean

I like the one next to it a lot though. Too bad I don't have any knife money.


----------



## Corradobrit1

CiderBear said:


> Ya'll are so mean
> 
> I like the one next to it a lot though. Too bad I don't have any knife money.


Stop buying carrots and buy knives. Its the smart investment.


----------



## ian

What’s the point of having a knife if you have no carrots?


----------



## ExistentialHero

ian said:


> What’s the point of having a knife if you have no carrots?



What is this "carrot" you speak of? As a knife enthusiast, I only eat onions and undercooked chicken.


----------



## daveb

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## M1k3

ExistentialHero said:


> What is this "carrot" you speak of? As a knife enthusiast, I only eat onions and undercooked chicken.



It's @daveb's favorite vegetable.


----------



## panda

M1k3 said:


> It's @daveb's favorite vegetable.


he likes to carve them into toothbrushes, but uses it for scrub other things.


----------



## M1k3

Does he wrap sandpaper around the "toothbrush" handle to sharpen a bread knife?


----------



## Barashka

Well, Dalman cleavers just went up .. but by the time I typed this they were gone. I'd say maybe 8 seconds.


----------



## madelinez

That was under a minute... wow. Missed it


----------



## Dendrobatez

Barashka said:


> Well, Dalman cleavers just went up .. but by the time I typed this they were gone. I'd say maybe 8 seconds.


Ya, sold out before the site was completely loaded for me.


----------



## lemeneid

Had it in my cart, but it sold out by the time I clicked purchase


----------



## banzai_burrito

Speaking of cleavers, for those that wanted a Marius Smide cleaver, I saw that Crocker Cutlery has one









Marius Smide Cleaver


Previously owned / light use. Substantial cleaver at 8.5 x 4 1/8” / 220 x 102mm and .95 lbs/ 430grams from Marius Smide of Sweden. The blade is 1.2562 with wrought iron cladding with a right handed complex grind. (See photos) the steel has tons of character that will really show itself more and...




crockercutlery.com


----------



## Alwayzbakin

I’m about 22 days late for the appropriate time for a post like this but I’ve been really amused by multiple commercials for kitchen knives here in the states I haven’t seen elsewhere. These must truely be something!


----------



## jeffscot

has anyone tried one of these blanc creative chef knives?
they are going to have some available next week . . .
reclaimed agricultural blade 1095 steel.
forged, differentially heat treated and styled with a forced patina. 
priced at $450.00


----------



## Repjapsteel

Masamoto KS 240mm is up on chef knives to go

edit: sold


----------



## banzai_burrito

Alwayzbakin said:


> View attachment 77940



lol, at cursory glance I thought the website was Trusted Butter Knives


----------



## Alwayzbakin

banzai_burrito said:


> lol, at cursory glance I thought the website was Trusted Butter Knives


I think that’s what they can do with their lifetime guarantee trade ins when everyone follows the commercial and uses them to cut ice and chop through bones and frozen meat


----------



## friz

New Konos sell pretty fast. 2 minutes ish.


----------



## soigne_west

Strata's site finally has some products. Couple Jiro's


----------



## Hassanbensober

Shihan 210 cleaver at Carbon looks sweet. Somebody please remove it!


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Hassanbensober said:


> Shihan 210 cleaver at Carbon looks sweet. Somebody please remove it!


@ 950 bucks? No Thanks.


----------



## Supraunleaded

Masamoto KS 3124

But for $579, I’d rather grab Ashy’s Marko


----------



## esoo

Supraunleaded said:


> Masamoto KS 3124
> 
> But for $579, I’d rather grab Ashy’s Marko



Guess he was buying them from JCK and then reselling them at a mark-up for that price....


----------



## labor of love

friz said:


> New Konos sell pretty fast. 2 minutes ish.


Meh.
Aren’t the new ones like 54-55mm tall? 
think I’m just gonna hold out for a kagekiyo.


----------



## Tristan

Something is definitely up with cleavers lately. Since when did first attempts from makers fetch close to 1000? I must be missing something.


----------



## bahamaroot

labor of love said:


> Meh.
> Aren’t the new ones like 54-55mm tall?
> think I’m just gonna hold out for a kagekiyo.


I just received one of the new FMs and it measures 233mm x 54mm, 221g, 4.06mm spine above heel.


----------



## Gregmega

Supraunleaded said:


> Masamoto KS 3124



uuuummmmmmm no


----------



## Gregmega

bahamaroot said:


> I just received one of the new FMs and it measures 233mm x 54mm, 221g, 4.06mm spine above heel.


Wow. Sounds like the Tanaka kyuzo specs from Hito.


----------



## Supraunleaded

Kamon 300mm gyuto

Massive knife, massive price.


----------



## labor of love

bahamaroot said:


> I just received one of the new FMs and it measures 233mm x 54mm, 221g, 4.06mm spine above heel.


Yeah, saw it in the other thread looks great.


----------



## marc4pt0

jeffscot said:


> View attachment 78005



not sure about these, but I really like the profile and handle styl. Definitely potential, but something I would want to see in hand before buying.


----------



## friz

labor of love said:


> Meh.
> Aren’t the new ones like 54-55mm tall?
> think I’m just gonna hold out for a kagekiyo.


They are, just received one yesterday. Actually me too I am happy with blade 50mm tall, or even shorter. Kagekyio is 50mm at chef's armoury here is Australia. Been thinking about buying it. You have good taste.


----------



## labor of love

.


----------



## labor of love




----------



## Kristoffer

New batch of Kamon production knives announced on Instagram. Looks exciting! Anyone recall the price of the first gen?


----------



## marc4pt0

The current ones will be around $330 shipped stateside. I asked earlier out of curiosity. They’re looking pretty badass with some nice updates


----------



## ian

labor of love said:


>



I thought I remembered Jon telling you you wouldn't like kagekiyo blades at some point. It stuck in my mind because I wondered why not... Am I misremembering?


----------



## Barmoley

marc4pt0 said:


> The current ones will be around $330 shipped stateside. I asked earlier out of curiosity. They’re looking pretty badass with some nice updates


Do you know how tall these will be, the first ones were pretty tall I believe ~57 or so. These new ones lost a lot of weight going from 250g to 200g.


----------



## labor of love

ian said:


> I thought I remembered Jon telling you you wouldn't like kagekiyo blades at some point. It stuck in my mind because I wondered why not... Am I misremembering?


I can’t remember the context. But I’m inclined to believe I’ll like a 270mm blue 1 or white 1 kagekiyo over the 240mm wh2 gyuto I owned many years ago. Plus I think the line has improved since 2013-2014


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> I can’t remember the context. But I’m inclined to believe I’ll like a 270mm blue 1 or white 1 kagekiyo over the 240mm wh2 gyuto I owned many years ago. Plus I think the line has improved since 2013-2014


Blade F&F up there with the best available. However the handle install was shonky. That was approx 4-5 years ago so hopefully its improved.


----------



## labor of love

Corradobrit1 said:


> Blade F&F up there with the best available. However the handle install was shonky. That was approx 4-5 years ago so hopefully its improved.


I just don’t enjoy the undersized Sakai 240mm size. Even some of my fave knives ultimately weren’t keepers because I don’t enjoy 230mm blade length.
Hell, even this TF that’s 242-243mm feels not long enough lol.


----------



## Gregmega

Ya know what they say about guys who drive big knives right badoomp-plish


----------



## Horsemover

Gregmega said:


> Ya know what they say about guys who drive big knives right badoomp-plish



Big feet?


----------



## parbaked

Gregmega said:


> Ya know what they say about guys who drive big knives right



Compensating??


----------



## labor of love

I think 26mm makes a difference. Most women would agree.


----------



## Horsemover

labor of love said:


> I think 26mm makes a difference. Most women would agree.



No doubt that’s what she said


----------



## soigne_west

Michael Scott own’s that joke


----------



## daveb

I can only promise the best 4 minutes of my life


----------



## panda

Gregmega said:


> Ya know what they say about guys who drive big knives right badoomp-plish


that they actually have knife skills?


----------



## Gregmega

Lolz no. 

They say ‘we’re gonna need a bigger carrot’ badoomp-splissshh


----------



## bahamaroot

daveb said:


> I can only promise the best 4 minutes of my life


Only if the first three minutes are foreplay.


----------



## JayS20

Cleancut apparently now stocks Munetoshis for pretty cheap.


----------



## Horsemover

Kamon cleavers (2) up at eating tools...bring your wallet and piggy bank.


----------



## lemeneid

Horsemover said:


> Kamon cleavers (2) up at eating tools...bring your wallet and piggy bank.


And kidney


----------



## J.C

JayS20 said:


> Cleancut apparently now stocks Munetoshis for pretty cheap.


Totally different sizes and kanji. If they didn’t mention it as munetoshi, you wouldn’t be able to recognise it.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Horsemover said:


> Kamon cleavers (2) up at eating tools...bring your wallet and piggy bank.


'
CRAZYYYYY


----------



## labor of love

J.C said:


> Totally different sizes and kanji. If they didn’t mention it as munetoshi, you wouldn’t be able to recognise it.


Really? I can’t remember the kanji on my old JNS munetoshi 240mm, but this gyuto looks identical to it.




__





Gyuto


Gyuto Munetoshi Blade length: 245 mm



www.cleancut.eu


----------



## Up_dog128

That choil shot! Nuh-uh. If anyone has ever had one of those I would love to know how that played out


----------



## soigne_west

Kanji from jns look like this.


----------



## soigne_west

Corradobrit1 said:


> '
> CRAZYYYYY
> View attachment 79751



I feel like I would be terrified to use it. How thin the S is and how expensive it is.


----------



## Corradobrit1

soigne_west said:


> I feel like I would be terrified to use it. How thin the S is and how expensive it is.


Agreed. And remember this is a chopper.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Knifewear has a River Jump 165mm santoku if anyone's ready to buy.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Corradobrit1 said:


> '
> CRAZYYYYY
> View attachment 79751



That's... bonkers. It's 486gm for the 230x100mm, so that top section is actually really thick, but still, it's hard to believe that will actually survive use.


----------



## Dendrobatez

ExistentialHero said:


> That's... bonkers. It's 486gm for the 230x100mm, so that top section is actually really thick, but still, it's hard to believe that will actually survive use.


His handle is also much heavier than most Japanese knives with the metal end caps and "pommel" tang. Still a lot of blade heft though.
I'm seeing a lot of s grinds getting ridiculously thin and it's making me wonder when is the durability affected? A friend sent me an orion blade picture a day or so ago and it looks like the thickness would barely register on my calipers.


----------



## esoo

Sharp Knife Shop has two Rover Jump Santokus.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Well someone is feeling lucky. Both cleavers sold. Good luck to the buyer of the wasp waist chopper.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

labor of love said:


> Really? I can’t remember the kanji on my old JNS munetoshi 240mm, but this gyuto looks identical to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyuto
> 
> 
> Gyuto Munetoshi Blade length: 245 mm
> 
> 
> 
> www.cleancut.eu


Those measurements are pretty similar. Looks similar to the ones on JNS as well. Even the descriptions are similar lol. Only kanji looks different.


----------



## Tristan

Corradobrit1 said:


> Well someone is feeling lucky. Both cleavers sold. Good luck to the buyer of the wasp waist chopper.


I can’t believe how fast these are selling. Eating tools must ha e some serious heavy hitters in their mailing lists. 
Personally I don’t see the attraction for Dentys, even at a much lower price than the ask.


----------



## parbaked

Tristan said:


> Personally I don’t see the attraction for Dentys, even at a much lower price than the ask.



I like his work but keep thinking how hard it would be to dry those dents after washing...


----------



## Tristan

esoo said:


> Sharp Knife Shop has two Rover Jump Santokus.


Are there 2 river jump series? Knifewears is much cheaper and the pattern is half the blade face.
knifewears much more but full length pattern?
is there an unryuumon range as well?


----------



## Corradobrit1

parbaked said:


> I like his work but keep thinking how hard it would be to dry those dents after washing...


Not to mention the handle bolt holes


----------



## Up_dog128

MTC kitchen is having a 20% off sale. They've got some good prices on sharpening stones (atoma 400 plate $58 and shapton glass 500 $44) & yoshimi Kato's.


----------



## J.C

Robert Lavacca said:


> Those measurements are pretty similar. Looks similar to the ones on JNS as well. Even the descriptions are similar lol. Only kanji looks different.


I didnt check the gyuto, but the nakiri is a tad smaller (JNS have 180+mm) and also JNS doesnt sell any santoku as far as i can remember


----------



## Runner_up

Knives look basically identical to me besides the kanji, and I own the whole lineup. The 240 gyuto measurements are spot on to mine. I've never seen Munetoshi santoku on JNS. Also it looks like one or two kanji are the same as on the JNS ones, just smaller. 

I might pick up a santoku.. just love munetoshi knives


----------



## danemonji

Just picked up the Munetoshi 240 and nakiri from cleancut as the prices are excellent. If they cut as well as the butcher then i will be more than happy with the deal.


----------



## Tristan

I recall prices for Munetoshi were lower at JNS during the recent sale, and shipping was included free.
Granted the sale is over though they seem to come round occasionally.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

danemonji said:


> Just picked up the Munetoshi 240 and nakiri from cleancut as the prices are excellent. If they cut as well as the butcher then i will be more than happy with the deal.


If you can, let me know how that nakiri is. I need to replace my beater nakiri (shiro kamo). It’s pretty much the only knife I use at home. Never use a nakiri at work but love them at home. Just don’t need an expensive one. Wish that munetoshi was a 180.


----------



## JayS20

Tristan said:


> I recall prices for Munetoshi were lower at JNS during the recent sale, and shipping was included free.
> Granted the sale is over though they seem to come round occasionally.


Even with the April sale JNS ones were more expensive than CC now.


----------



## danemonji

Robert Lavacca said:


> If you can, let me know how that nakiri is. I need to replace my beater nakiri (shiro kamo). It’s pretty much the only knife I use at home. Never use a nakiri at work but love them at home. Just don’t need an expensive one. Wish that munetoshi was a 180.


I will come back with a review of both knives. But I think these will be sold out soon.


----------



## Southpaw

Masamoto KS on Chef Knives to Go

someone buy it before burrfection does and sells it for 600 on his store!


----------



## Carl Kotte

If you search for ’Damascus Masamoto sushi’ on eBay you’re going to find some peculiar stuff. As far as I can see the seller isn’t really offering Masamotos and the so-called damascus pattern looks like thinning marks. I could be wrong though.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> If search for ’Damascus Masamoto sushi’ on eBay you’re going to find some peculiar stuff. As far as I can see the seller isn’t really offering Masamotos and the so-called damascus pattern looks like thinning marks. I could be wrong though.


The one with marks from a grinder or something along the sides?


----------



## Dendrobatez

They look like they were made with a rotary tool. That hunter that hes selling too could be a fun project if it doesn't go for more than $15 or so.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> The one with marks from a grinder or something along the sides?


Yeah, when I looked at it again I realized that ’thinning marks’ was way off the mark. But you have to agree it was a polite way of getting the message through, and a bit more accurate than ’damascus’.


----------



## soigne_west

eBay sellers just say lots of random words to ping searches
“Masamoto Damascus gyuto sujihiki nakiri yanagiba ao shirogami 30cm Japanese knife”


----------



## Southpaw

Carl Kotte said:


> If you search for ’Damascus Masamoto sushi’ on eBay you’re going to find some peculiar stuff. As far as I can see the seller isn’t really offering Masamotos and the so-called damascus pattern looks like thinning marks. I could be wrong though.



Whiskey
Tango
Foxtrot


----------



## Carl Kotte

Southpaw said:


> Whiskey
> Tango
> Foxtrot


The knives might be fun projects... but to buy anything from that seller I would have to learn how to read the inscriptions.


----------



## ian

I was assuming he meant the pitting when he said damascus.

Damascus recipe: take carbon steel knife. leave in damp place for 4-6 weeks. sand to 30 grit. Voila!


----------



## Dendrobatez

soigne_west said:


> eBay sellers just say lots of random words to ping searches
> “Masamoto Damascus gyuto sujihiki nakiri yanagiba ao shirogami 30cm Japanese knife”


Ya they do, all that work goes to waste when they post it in the wrong section because on mobile eBay it automatically takes you to a sub category that it thinks fits your search. Sometimes you can find good deals on knives that get no attention due to a small mistake.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Nice looking Takeda AS 270 on Ebay.... if you're into that kind of thing. Currently $370


----------



## JayS20

Anyone wants a Mazaki Blue 2 240 Damascus? For only 1599 it's yours or if you dont want to pay that much 1299 for the 210mm.




__





Naoki Mazaki Handforged Gyuto 24 cm


Vlijmscherp en kneiterhard handgemaakt mes van Naoki Mazaki. aogami #2 staal dat gehard is tot 65 Hrc




www.meesterslijpers.nl


----------



## Corradobrit1

JayS20 said:


> Anyone wants a Mazaki Blue 2 240 Damascus? For only 1599 it's yours or if you dont want to pay that much 1299 for the 210mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naoki Mazaki Handforged Gyuto 24 cm
> 
> 
> Vlijmscherp en kneiterhard handgemaakt mes van Naoki Mazaki. aogami #2 staal dat gehard is tot 65 Hrc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.meesterslijpers.nl


Thats $1450 before tax and shipping to the USA. Stupid money IMO


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Think knifewear had one or has one not sure. I think it’s the same or higher.


----------



## danemonji

That's 1600 euro = 1760$ after currency conversion. Surreal price


----------



## TSF415

Robert Lavacca said:


> Think knifewear had one or has one not sure. I think it’s the same or higher.



That's the price. Stores aren't allowed to sell for less.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Hopefully there will be a good discount in the Garage Sale.....


----------



## Corradobrit1

danemonji said:


> That's 1600 euro = 1760$ after currency conversion. Surreal price


Who does he think he is, Kiyoshi Kato?


----------



## drsmp

1321Euros for the 240 (no VAT) , I think they cover shipping


----------



## Corradobrit1

drsmp said:


> 1321Euros for the 240 (no VAT) , I think they cover shipping


Doesn't look like they ship to USA


----------



## labor of love

Corradobrit1 said:


> Who does he think he is, Kiyoshi Kato?


How much does a dammy kato go for though?


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> How much does a dammy kato go for though?


 and . Kato Dammy is a work of art. Mazaki dammy reminds me of Kono Suminagashi.


----------



## danemonji

That's the price of a couple of Marko 240 Wh-es with good HT and more rafined profile and grind.


----------



## drsmp

I emailed about the damy Hinoura and they replied shipping was no charge


----------



## M1k3

JayS20 said:


> Anyone wants a Mazaki Blue 2 240 Damascus? For only 1599 it's yours or if you dont want to pay that much 1299 for the 210mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naoki Mazaki Handforged Gyuto 24 cm
> 
> 
> Vlijmscherp en kneiterhard handgemaakt mes van Naoki Mazaki. aogami #2 staal dat gehard is tot 65 Hrc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.meesterslijpers.nl


No flashy gawdy multi neon colors handle? Or with some kind of petrified bone? Meteor?


----------



## esoo

JayS20 said:


> Anyone wants a Mazaki Blue 2 240 Damascus? For only 1599 it's yours or if you dont want to pay that much 1299 for the 210mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naoki Mazaki Handforged Gyuto 24 cm
> 
> 
> Vlijmscherp en kneiterhard handgemaakt mes van Naoki Mazaki. aogami #2 staal dat gehard is tot 65 Hrc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.meesterslijpers.nl



There are some River Jump Santokus out there right now I would buy first


----------



## Gregmega

JayS20 said:


> Anyone wants a Mazaki Blue 2 240 Damascus? For only 1599 it's yours or if you dont want to pay that much 1299 for the 210mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naoki Mazaki Handforged Gyuto 24 cm
> 
> 
> Vlijmscherp en kneiterhard handgemaakt mes van Naoki Mazaki. aogami #2 staal dat gehard is tot 65 Hrc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.meesterslijpers.nl


Yeah. Completely depressing and part of me hopes they don’t sell anywhere at all forever and ever and the dude learns a lesson and we all get to try one but who am I kidding I’ll probs buy it


----------



## ma_sha1

Mazaki dami for Mazaki dummy ?


----------



## ExistentialHero

Strata has a slick new Tanaka dammy gyuto with a funky hybrid handle:


----------



## Corradobrit1

At least the pricing is within the realms of reason.


----------



## bahamaroot

Corradobrit1 said:


> Who does he think he is, Kiyoshi Kato?


You mean he's not....


----------



## madelinez

It's a pretty generic style of Damascus too, Kato Damascus is one of the only Japanese Damascus knives that I like. For the price of that Mazaki you can get a really amazing Catcheside Damascus that performs better too.


----------



## labor of love

madelinez said:


> It's a pretty generic style of Damascus too, Kato Damascus is one of the only Japanese Damascus knives that I like. For the price of that Mazaki you can get a really amazing Catcheside Damascus that performs better too.


Debatable


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> Debatable


Obviously beauty is in the eye of the beholder but I find dammy from the likes of Mazaki, Ikeda, Konosuke, Jikko, Y. Tanaka and Toyanabe all a bit blah. As Madelinez said, generic.

The only comparable dammy for me is Kazuyuki Tanaka's work. There is such a gorgeous 3D effect in the finish.


----------



## labor of love

Corradobrit1 said:


> Obviously beauty is in the eye of the beholder but I find dammy from the likes of Mazaki, Ikeda, Konosuke, Jikko, Y. Tanaka and Toyanabe all a bit blah. As Madelinez said, generic.
> 
> The only comparable dammy for me is Kazuyuki Tanaka's work. There is such a gorgeous 3D effect in the finish.


Okay.


----------



## labor of love

What’s debatable to me is that catcheside is a better cutter. 
Mazaki dammy sells pretty easily whether or not you agree with the price or the style.
It’s just not something worth getting emotional about.


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> Mazaki dammy sells pretty easily whether or not you agree with the price or the style.


I would say that statement is debatable. The 4 listed on the Dutch site are still sitting. The market is speaking.


----------



## labor of love

You seem really bothered by the Mazaki dammy price and I suppose the dammy “style” itself. 
They’ve been instock for what, 2 days now? 
I just wouldn’t worry about it if I were you.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## banzai_burrito

Speaking of Damascus, I think JNS has Toyama damascus yanagibas and gyutos in stock and a kasumi nakiri as well


----------



## Robert Lavacca

I’m not a huge tanaka fan usually but that yo dammy from strata is beautiful.

There are definitely some nice dammy knives out there besides kato. IMO at least. I have seriously enjoyed every mazaki I have purchased. Love his stuff. Would I spend that money on those dammies? No, probably not. I’m sure someone will though. I think it’s a little early in the game to be pricing that high for Maz but hey.. what are you gonna do.. I could care less about dammy. Just want to see more blue from him.


----------



## bahamaroot

There is a Jiro Western Tsuchime 210 #84 in the CKTG forum classifieds for $485


----------



## Gregmega

Regardless of the Maz dammy price, it’s a guaranteed banger. For all the crazy styles we were all witness to (I tapped out at 12), I can verifiably say that everyone I got except one were great knives. And as predicted, it looks as though he’s settled into his style. Hard to say what will happen though. The list of things I could buy for 1600 (KW garage sale price) is rather staggering.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> The list of things I could buy for 1600 (KW garage sale price) is rather staggering.


Like a killer Honyaki. Really no contest. These Maz Dammy's should be half the price, if that.


----------



## DoubleJJ

I saw the Jiro... have no experience with them...


----------



## Gregmega

Yeah. I’m stumped. Because I really love Maz. 
Someone was saying they dammy pattern also isn’t that grabbing- which like most I’ve never been super drawn to dammy either. If I was going for dammy, there’s Kobayashi, Tanaka ironwood, and the old Yoshikane sld.


----------



## Gregmega

DoubleJJ said:


> I saw the Jiro... have no experience with them...


They’re so cool looking. Using them is a different story.


----------



## DoubleJJ

Hell I bought it... I’ve pissed away $500 on worse things I guess. May be for sell again in a few weeks. Still in love with that TxK Greg.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> They’re so cool looking. Using them is a different story.


Some look like real clunkers.


----------



## lemeneid

For the price of the Maz dammy, you can get 2 Wat kintaro ame plus an Aizu.

Or a Kato workhorse with cash to spare for a nice Suita


----------



## Gregmega

DoubleJJ said:


> Hell I bought it... I’ve pissed away $500 on worse things I guess. May be for sell again in a few weeks. Still in love with that TxK Greg.


Man that makes me happy to hear. Those are instant classics, the TxK.
The Jiro- you’re gonna love it, I picked up 3 and kept the one that spoke to me. It’s a really unique knife. If I had one complaint- it would be that the handle is a bit too thin near the neck, so pinch grip is a bit awkward. Otherwise it’s one that’ll likely stay with me forever. Wish I had that black handle one tho, those look nifty. It’s like the HST quote- ‘too strange to live, too strong to die..’


----------



## panda

lemeneid said:


> For the price of the Maz dammy, you can get 2 Wat kintaro ame plus an Aizu.
> 
> Or a Kato workhorse with cash to spare for a nice Suita


for price of maz dammy you can get a miz honyaki which is better than anything else if you ask me.


----------



## Gregmega

lemeneid said:


> For the price of the Maz dammy, you can get 2 Wat kintaro ame plus an Aizu.
> 
> Or a Kato workhorse with cash to spare for a nice Suita


Or a 270 denka


----------



## DoubleJJ

It is an odd looking bird but we’ll see... not usually a 210ish fan but we’ll see.. got hands like a gorilla... 
I like the TxK so much I’m on the hunt for a 270mm to try!


----------



## Corradobrit1

DoubleJJ said:


> It is an odd looking bird but we’ll see... not usually a 210ish fan but we’ll see.. got hands like a gorilla...
> I like the TxK so much I’m on the hunt for a 270mm to try!


You like them chonky. Let us know what you think when it arrives.


----------



## DoubleJJ

Will do. Trying to keep an open mind although it’s way outside of what I usually like.


----------



## lemeneid

Gregmega said:


> Or a 270 denka


For the price of the Dammy, you could get the 300 Denka with cash to spare for a 240 Mazaki nashiji


----------



## Gregmega

DoubleJJ said:


> It is an odd looking bird but we’ll see... not usually a 210ish fan but we’ll see.. got hands like a gorilla...
> I like the TxK so much I’m on the hunt for a 270mm to try!


Is it the black handle or the reddish brown one on the Jiro?

I also have big hands, but I just adore smaller handles. Sounds odd I know, but that’s just how I’ve grown accustom to them. And dude, a 270 is gonna be a frkn axe!!


----------



## dafox

*Korin:
20% Off Knives, Sharpening Stones & Knife Accessories 
CKTG:
Masamoto KS *


----------



## DoubleJJ

Gregmega said:


> Is it the black handle or the reddish brown one on the Jiro?
> 
> I also have big hands, but I just adore smaller handles. Sounds odd I know, but that’s just how I’ve grown accustom to them. And dude, a 270 is gonna be a frkn axe!!


As I know it Greg.. this is the exact knife.








Jiro Tsuchime Yo Gyuto 210mm Ebony Handle (#084)


Detailed SpecBrand: Jiro 次郎 Smith: Jiro Nakagawa 中川 次郎 Producing Area: Nagano/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 210mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron Clad Handle: Ebony Western Total Length: 350mm Edge Length: 216mm Handle to Tip Length: 226mm Blade Height: 54mm...




hitohira-japan.com


----------



## labor of love




----------



## soigne_west

Lol


----------



## panda

labor of love said:


> View attachment 81456


Awesome


----------



## Gregmega

That pretty much sums it up


----------



## RockyBasel

I have an extra 210mm Jiro new that I got by accident - if anyone interested. I bought one, it never came, they sent another, then the first one they found was shipped by sea in error. I ended up with a 210 mm Gyuto and a 240mm Gyuto - latter, I plan to keep once it arrives. I expect both to arrive over next 1-3 weeks


----------



## friz

RockyBasel said:


> I have an extra 210mm Jiro new that I got by accident - if anyone interested. I bought one, it never came, they sent another, then the first one they found was shipped by sea in error. I ended up with a 210 mm Gyuto and a 240mm Gyuto - latter, I plan to keep once it arrives. I expect both to arrive over next 1-3 weeks


What Jiros do you have/expect to have? what serial


----------



## IsoJ

Some xerxes online now


----------



## Codered

IsoJ said:


> Some xerxes online now


Looking at those prices I paused swallowed sadness and passed on the offer.


----------



## IsoJ

Codered said:


> Looking at those prices I paused swallowed sadness and passed on the offer.


Yep, the cleaver was easy to pass just under 2000€


----------



## Codered

I think I will start learning how to make my own knives. Because ar the rate prices are going up for these artisans, hand made knives will become luxury items. Couple of positive reviews and these guys jump the 1000$ mark as if they are some renowned artist or national treasure.


----------



## Corradobrit1

They already are......


----------



## parbaked

Even pizza cutters sell for $1000 these days...








Rolling Thunder Pizza Cutter | Eatingtools.com


The exquisite result of a leader in mosaic damascus pattern design combining steel, bronze, and samba antler to create a pizza cutter. Thank you, David Lisch.




www.eatingtools.com


----------



## captaincaed

parbaked said:


> Even pizza cutters sell for $1000 these days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling Thunder Pizza Cutter | Eatingtools.com
> 
> 
> The exquisite result of a leader in mosaic damascus pattern design combining steel, bronze, and samba antler to create a pizza cutter. Thank you, David Lisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eatingtools.com


Well that jumped the ****ing shark


----------



## ian

parbaked said:


> Even pizza cutters sell for $1000 these days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling Thunder Pizza Cutter | Eatingtools.com
> 
> 
> The exquisite result of a leader in mosaic damascus pattern design combining steel, bronze, and samba antler to create a pizza cutter. Thank you, David Lisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eatingtools.com



“completing what is arguably the most unique and exquisite damascus pizza tool we have had the privilege of holding.”

Arguably? Their damascus pizza tool drawer must be more full than mine.


----------



## ExistentialHero

parbaked said:


> Even pizza cutters sell for $1000 these days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling Thunder Pizza Cutter | Eatingtools.com
> 
> 
> The exquisite result of a leader in mosaic damascus pattern design combining steel, bronze, and samba antler to create a pizza cutter. Thank you, David Lisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eatingtools.com



Sold. Which of you lucky duckies took home this prize?


----------



## M1k3

Where can I find the honyaki pizza cutter? 'Full Moon Over Naples'?


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> Where can I find the honyaki pizza cutter?



Soft center, hard rim. Sounds tasty!


----------



## panda

How about a $1300 pasta twirler


----------



## Dendrobatez

panda said:


> How about a $1300 pasta twirler


I'll take 2.


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> How about a $1300 pasta twirler


Is it Damascus or honyaki?


----------



## Barmoley

I am not a da


M1k3 said:


> Is it Damascus or honyaki?


It's Damascus honyaki.


----------



## panda

It's made from scraping the metal off of juicy fruit wrappers. 100 hours of labor.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

To be fair, there are tons of people that think spending what we do on knives is ridiculous, my wife included.


----------



## ian

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> To be fair, there are tons of people that think spending what we do on knives is ridiculous, my wife included.



I think spending what you do on knives is ridiculous. 

(Although I wish I could do it too.)


----------



## Nagakin

I can't really hate on the pizza cutter since I tried getting a custom bench knife made from someone here before. I was told very kindly that the amount of time and money to be vain over a $7 tool wasn't worth it for either of us. 

The integrity to his craft got me to say "...**** it, let's do a 270 then!" though.


----------



## Mikeadunne

parbaked said:


> Even pizza cutters sell for $1000 these days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling Thunder Pizza Cutter | Eatingtools.com
> 
> 
> The exquisite result of a leader in mosaic damascus pattern design combining steel, bronze, and samba antler to create a pizza cutter. Thank you, David Lisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eatingtools.com


That is ridiculous lol


----------



## BillHanna

Nagakin said:


> I can't really hate on the pizza cutter since I tried getting a custom bench knife made from someone here before. I was told very kindly that the amount of time and money to be vain over a $7 tool wasn't worth it for either of us.
> 
> The integrity to his craft got me to say "...**** it, let's do a 270 then!" though.


But the patina! The bog oak handle!


----------



## Gregmega

FYI the Maz dammys sold out on the Dutch website.


----------



## DoubleJJ

Did you secretly by them all???


----------



## CiderBear

240mm kurouchi iron clad Watanabe sighting


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> FYI the Maz dammys sold out on the Dutch website.


Not totally true. The two 240's are still up.


----------



## Gregmega

Corradobrit1 said:


> Not totally true. The two 240's are still up.


Yeah sorry- as usual I was only in it for the 210’s


----------



## Gregmega

DoubleJJ said:


> Did you secretly by them all???


I wish. I’m having trouble validating the price.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Yeah those two 210's were bargain basement. Only the equivalent of 2 Jiro's


----------



## banzai_burrito

CiderBear said:


> 240mm kurouchi iron clad Watanabe sighting



May I know which site this is at?


----------



## J.C

CiderBear said:


> 240mm kurouchi iron clad Watanabe sighting


Yes, with ¥12.000-¥20.000 for the handle. I’ll skip that


----------



## M1k3

J.C said:


> Yes, with ¥12.000-¥20.000 for the handle. I’ll skip that


Sell it on eBay or to CKTG?


----------



## ExistentialHero

CiderBear said:


> 240mm kurouchi iron clad Watanabe sighting



I'm holding out for one with a bright pink carbon fiber handle on the Specials page.


----------



## Tristan

If I had a wood fired pizza oven in the backyard and friends over for pizza often I’d have bought that cutter.
Never made pizza at home so no use for it. Price is subjective, BST on any given day looks to the average joe the same as that pizza cutter


----------



## Gregmega

J.C said:


> Yes, with ¥12.000-¥20.000 for the handle. I’ll skip that


I picked up one of his last iron clad 210 sujis and he offered me option for a custom handle. Said yes, got the bill, between the handle and shipping I paid about 200$ over the blade price. Love Wat, but that’s steep. So I have a 500$ 210 petty.


----------



## J.C

Gregmega said:


> I picked up one of his last iron clad 210 sujis and he offered me option for a custom handle. Said yes, got the bill, between the handle and shipping I paid about 200$ over the blade price. Love Wat, but that’s steep. So I have a 500$ 210 petty.


Yeah, he charged a lot for the handle. 
im getting a gyuto, petty and honesuki. He still charges me delivery fee for the second and third knife (¥400 extra for each) doesn’t specify why.
When other vendors would have offer a free shipping already


----------



## J.C

M1k3 said:


> Sell it on eBay or to CKTG


Nope. Not my thing
It is not hard to pick up a hard wood handle in OZ. Chefsarmoury offers a lot of hardwood handle with pricetag around aus$50-80 (not include fitting) they only offer that for in-house customer only(as every knife tang is different so it need to be inspected before fitting)
Once in a while KnS also offers some vry cheap handles (original handle from masamoto/kurosaki and other maker)


----------



## Gregmega

J.C said:


> Yeah, he charged a lot for the handle.
> im getting a gyuto, petty and honesuki. He still charges me delivery fee for the second and third knife (¥400 extra for each) doesn’t specify why.
> When other vendors would have offer a free shipping already


Yeah. He’s a businessman through and through. I’m about supporting people through my purchases but after the last 2 (of 5) that I gotten from him, I’ve started to sense that he’s not really into taking care of his repeat customers. Not asking for a handout, just not asking to get robbed of 150$ for a handle. Whoever makes his knives is still a terrific smith, I just won’t be owning any more in the future.


----------



## J.C

Gregmega said:


> Yeah. He’s a businessman through and through. I’m about supporting people through my purchases but after the last 2 (of 5) that I gotten from him, I’ve started to sense that he’s not really into taking care of his repeat customers. Not asking for a handout, just not asking to get robbed of 150$ for a handle. Whoever makes his knives is still a terrific smith, I just won’t be owning any more in the future.


True.. Watanabe at its price right now is a good value, if it goes any higher than that, i will probably spend the money elsewhere.


----------



## Gregmega

Just stick to the cheap handles and it’s all good


----------



## M1k3

Gregmega said:


> Just stick to the cheap handles and it’s all good


Or no handle and super long tang?


----------



## danemonji

Handles are a way of making business for many knife shops and knife makers. If you come to think about it most use exotic and pricy materials( like hard essence wood or bone or horns)and that adds to the price tag. To be honest I prefer my ho wood handles more just because that makes me focus on the essential which is the blade. For some of the fancier knives which I buy I take into account the cost of the handle and that makes me understand if the overall knife package is a good deal or not.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Plus they can actually detract from the user experience. Good case in point is Ebony. Its heavy and usually highly polished making it very slick. Give me a nice functional wood handle with natural grain for optimal grip like burnt chestnut or bog wood any day. The likes of Ebony and stabilized exotic wood is just form over function and merely adds to the price. Makers should focus on getting the profile right.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

I feel like Sin is hit or miss man lol. It all depends. Sometimes it beez like that I guess. These days I find myself trying to support those who have great customer service and treat repeat customers like their valued. I tried my absolute best to do that when I had my small business a few years back.


----------



## Gregmega

You see the fancy handles way more in western makers, but these days there seems to be a lot more coming out by way of Hito trend for sure. If there’s an option for ho wood, count me in 9/10 times usually (unless burnt chestnut is an option, case in point, cktg). This was the first time it presented itself for me (from Sin) and I felt an obligation. We had spent a couple days in nyc together and he was gifted a couple Marko handles from an emissary in our party. So it seemed like a great idea to see how his ‘Marko inspired’ work came out. Right up until the invoice came . But whatever, I have a great story and a killer knife. Probs never sell it anyway.


----------



## Kippington

parbaked said:


> Even pizza cutters sell for $1000 these days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling Thunder Pizza Cutter | Eatingtools.com
> 
> 
> The exquisite result of a leader in mosaic damascus pattern design combining steel, bronze, and samba antler to create a pizza cutter. Thank you, David Lisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eatingtools.com


A pizza cutter strikes me as one of those things that I'd want to be stainless. The last thing you want to do after slicing a piping hot pizza is head over to the sink and try washing the cheese off the spinny thing.

It's fun to sharpen them on a high speed belt grinder...


----------



## M1k3

Kippington said:


> A pizza cutter strikes me as one of those things that I'd want to be stainless. The last thing you want to do after slicing a piping hot pizza is head over to the sink and try washing the cheese off the spinny thing.
> 
> It's fun to sharpen them on a high speed belt grinder...


Is it more or less fun when the wheel has lots of play?


----------



## Southpaw

Hey does anybody know anyone who has one of those Munetoshi from cleancut? Why is the kanji so different from JNS (which JUST sold out their 210s.)

also is that weird Watanabe site that looks like it should be on geocities legit? Where are the best places to pick up one? Carbon has been sold out forever.


----------



## Gregmega

Southpaw said:


> Hey does anybody know anyone who has one of those Munetoshi from cleancut? Why is the kanji so different from JNS (which JUST sold out their 210s.)
> 
> also is that weird Watanabe site that looks like it should be on geocities legit? Where are the best places to pick up one? Carbon has been sold out forever.


To get what you really want, it’s easiest just to go through him. He doesn’t really have many vendors. I know MTC NYC got a handful in.


----------



## Southpaw

Gregmega said:


> To get what you really want, it’s easiest just to go through him. He doesn’t really have many vendors. I know MTC NYC got a handful in.


Kitchen-knife.jp?


----------



## Gregmega

Southpaw said:


> Kitchen-knife.jp?


That’s the one.


----------



## lemeneid

Southpaw said:


> Hey does anybody know anyone who has one of those Munetoshi from cleancut? Why is the kanji so different from JNS (which JUST sold out their 210s.)
> 
> also is that weird Watanabe site that looks like it should be on geocities legit? Where are the best places to pick up one? Carbon has been sold out forever.


If you thought Watanabe’s website is like something on Geocities, try taking a gander at Mizuno’s website


----------



## CiderBear

Southpaw said:


> Hey does anybody know anyone who has one of those Munetoshi from cleancut? Why is the kanji so different from JNS (which JUST sold out their 210s.)
> 
> also is that weird Watanabe site that looks like it should be on geocities legit? Where are the best places to pick up one? Carbon has been sold out forever.


Epic edge recently started carrying some Watanabe as well. 

When did CC start carrying munetoshi?


----------



## Robert Lavacca

CiderBear said:


> Epic edge recently started carrying some Watanabe as well.
> 
> When did CC start carrying munetoshi?


Somewhat recently. Think they have a nakiri, santoku, and a couple gyutos.


----------



## Corradobrit1

lemeneid said:


> If you thought Watanabe’s website is like something on Geocities, try taking a gander at Mizuno’s website


Or Ashi Hamono


----------



## danemonji

I got the munetoshi nakiri. It is thin, feels a bit crooked and and it has a pronounced hollow grind which you notice once you put it on the stones. But it's just inexpensive and takes a really sharp edge it has a nice ku finish and it will chop veggies without any wegde. It's my beater nakiri


----------



## M1k3

lemeneid said:


> If you thought Watanabe’s website is like something on Geocities, try taking a gander at Mizuno’s website





Corradobrit1 said:


> Or Ashi Hamono


Epicurean Edge... Beat that.


----------



## Corradobrit1

M1k3 said:


> Epicurean Edge... Beat that.


Don't have too many issues with EE. Clear and plentiful pics plus specs of knives. Also he details customs, although I'd prefer them in metric weights and measures. I wonder sometimes if I'm buying knives or fruit & veg.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Isn’t it somewhat common that kanji (and other inscriptions) can differ between different retailers? I have one Munetoshi from JNS and one from cc. The ku on the cc seems somewhat more consistent and less (for lack of a better word) spotty. But, most importantly, the steel is very nice on both. It’s the best white#2 I’ve tried.


----------



## M1k3

Does either versions KU seem less... durable?

Is the Kanji on the CC one smaller? Or is it just the pictures?


----------



## M1k3

Corradobrit1 said:


> Don't have too many issues with EE. Clear and plentiful pics plus specs of knives. Also he details customs, although I'd prefer them in metric weights and measures. I wonder sometimes if I'm buying knives or fruit & veg.


But the layout and usability and color scheme....


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Does either versions KU seem less... durable?
> 
> Is the Kanji on the CC one smaller? Or is it just the pictures?



First question: too early to tell. 
Second question: brb!


----------



## Carl Kotte

@M1k3 I think you’re right!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Fun fact: the cc box says ’Black nashiji’. Here’s the cc choil! Not exactly polished, but a half-hearted attempt at rounding the edges has been made!


----------



## Garm

Carl Kotte said:


> @M1k3 I think you’re right!


Looks like stamped vs hand chiseled kanji in your first picture.

I'm so tempted to try another Munetoshi when I hear about how other users describe their knives compared to how mine performs.
I agree with you though that it's the most impressive White #2 I've used yet.


----------



## Tristan

Picked up two at the recent JNS a spring sale... ridiculous value for price


----------



## Carl Kotte

Garm said:


> Looks like stamped vs hand chiseled kanji in your first picture.
> 
> I'm so tempted to try another Munetoshi when I hear about how other users describe their knives compared to how mine performs.
> I agree with you though that it's the most impressive White #2 I've used yet.


Your Munetoshi doesn’t perform? Or did I misunderstand you? What do you have?


----------



## Garm

Carl Kotte said:


> Your Munetoshi doesn’t perform? Or did I misunderstand you? What do you have?


Yes that's what I meant. My 210 gyuto wedges pretty badly and has some weird grind issues. 
Parts of the blade performs OK on certain ingredients. The steel really stands out though. Love sharpening that knife!


----------



## Gregmega

Munetoshi feels a bit numb to me. Kind of brutish and thug-like. Super unrefined. Cuts well, but in my limited experience (loaner from a friend) it’s tough as nails and does the job. Not sure that I’d reach for it as much as the others I’ve at hand. Liiiiike saaaaay the second gen Maz that crushed my dinner last night


----------



## M1k3

So the CC is smaller, stamped kanji?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Garm said:


> Yes that's what I meant. My 210 gyuto wedges pretty badly and has some weird grind issues.
> Parts of the blade performs OK on certain ingredients. The steel really stands out though. Love sharpening that knife!


Ah, yes! I had to thin mine, a lot! And there are still low spots. But I’m ok with that. It’s rough and needs some care. After that it’s a killer.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> So the CC is smaller, stamped kanji?


Sounds like it, yes!


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Sounds like it, yes!


Why you do this CC!
Meh, when it's time to pull the trigger, I'll flip a coin. Unless one is out of stock...


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Why you do this CC!
> Meh, when it's time to pull the trigger, I'll flip a coin. Unless one is out of stock...


Were you seriously after the big bird feet on the JNS version?


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Were you seriously after the big bird feet on the JNS version?


What's wrong with big bird?


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> What's wrong with big bird?


Nothing: lots of meat on big birds. I just figured the super sized kanji on the jns version perhaps weren’t a deal breaker (or at least not something that spoke in favor of getting the jns over getting the cc version). They’re both deliciously ugly and good looking in their own right, I think.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Nothing: lots of meat on big birds. I just figured the super sized kanji on the jns version perhaps weren’t a deal breaker (or at least not something that spoke in favor of getting the jns over getting the cc version). They’re both deliciously ugly and good looking in their own right, I think.


Not really. But why not go for in your face beautiful ugliness?


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Not really. But why not go for in your face beautiful ugliness?


True! The jns version has that going for it! The cc version looks more Tosa. It tries to blend in and look decent; it just can’t.


----------



## danemonji

OK So first thoughts on the Munetoshi gyuto 240 from CC. It is an ugly knife that lacks attention to details but it will cut decently. The kurouchi is nice but the sandblasted finish of the edge with a shiny hagane makes for a cheap feel of mass production. I will put it to the stones and try to put a hazy kasumi for a more natural rustic feel.
The profile has a raised heel and runs with an uneven belly from heel to tip. Uneven because It has a flat spot in the middle.
The knife is not thick and it doesn't wedge. It cuts well and it is ok functionaly. But it's not something to enjoy visually as a thing of beauty or masterfully made. It's just a knife with a decent steel that will get the job done. For the price payed it is worh its money!
Would I buy a honyaki from Munetoshi? No!
Would I buy another Munetoshi butcher? Yes!


----------



## Corradobrit1

danemonji said:


> Would I buy a honyaki from Munetoshi? No!



+1


----------



## JayS20

Well I have the 210 Munetoshi Honyaki, it's a completely different ballpark to the 240 KU. Really nimble super thin tip, precision like knife. Was curious and bought it on April sale. I really like it.


----------



## sododgy

M1k3 said:


> Epicurean Edge... Beat that.



I'll likely never get anything from EE unless someone links me to exactly what I want. The site makes me feel like someone secretly slipped me a lot of bad drugs, and it manages to give me anxiety and confusion just trying to browse.

I'm 33, was raised on/by the internet, and visiting that site makes me want to lock up all of my devices and go for a hike.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Why you do this CC!
> Meh, when it's time to pull the trigger, I'll flip a coin. Unless one is out of stock...


I’m not sure about price differences after conversion, but the cc is like 180$ where the jns is like 240$ in my currency. The Swedish krona is pretty weak against the Danish.


----------



## Carl Kotte

And I would definitely buy a Munetoshi Honyaki.


----------



## M1k3

sododgy said:


> I'll likely never get anything from EE unless someone links me to exactly what I want. The site makes me feel like someone secretly slipped me a lot of bad drugs, and it manages to give me anxiety and confusion just trying to browse.
> 
> I'm 33, was raised on/by the internet, and visiting that site makes me want to lock up all of my devices and go for a hike.


I grew up with the beginning of geocities/angelfire/early internet caveman websites. It reminds me of that but with better pictures.

I've found the search function is slightly less frustrating to find stuff versus their "menus".


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> I’m not sure about price differences after conversion, but the cc is like 180$ where the jns is like 240$ in my currency. The Swedish krona is pretty weak against the Danish.


Last I checked within the week, CC was like $40-50 cheaper. Plus I don't have VAT.


----------



## Gregmega

Maz dammy still hanging at the KW GS


----------



## esoo

Gregmega said:


> Maz dammy still hanging at the KW GS



Is his Blue that good? 

For that price, you can buy all his W2 KU listed at KW + head over to Sharp and pick up a 270 KU suji and 150 KU petty as well.


----------



## TSF415

Gregmega said:


> Maz dammy still hanging at the KW GS


I just bought a wat with an overpriced handle so I'm out. To be fair though someone bought a similar custom from wat with no handle and I think the one in specials was only about $40-$60 more.


----------



## labor of love

esoo said:


> Is his Blue that good?
> 
> For that price, you can buy all his W2 KU listed at KW + head over to Sharp and pick up a 270 KU suji and 150 KU petty as well.


For that price you could buy a pizza cutter. And a few pizzas.


----------



## panda

labor of love said:


> For that price you could buy a pizza cutter. And a few pizzas.


get some primo pizzas from new york overnighted to you.


----------



## Gregmega

What’s the over/under on that thing selling at 1640. Let’s start a pool.


----------



## labor of love

The choil shot on that maz is gross. No wonder Cornab has been upset all week.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Gregmega said:


> What’s the over/under on that thing selling at 1640. Let’s start a pool.


He had two I believe lol. Someone bought one. I remember looking and I swear it said 2 in stock. Now it says one left. I browsed for S&G’s but nothing good really man. I’m sure someone will pick that maz up though. Crazy


----------



## Gregmega

I also just looked a little closer at the bevel and edge- confused as to why it’s not polished all the way for that price. Like I wouldn’t want stray scratches on the core if I spent 1640 bucks


----------



## Robert Lavacca

labor of love said:


> The choil shot on that maz is gross. No wonder Cornab has been upset all week.


Horrible I love my maz man lol. The blue 240 I have is thick (non dammy) but that dammy knifewear has is awful.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Gregmega said:


> I also just looked a little closer at the bevel and edge- confused as to why it’s not polished all the way for that price. Like I wouldn’t want stray scratches on the core of I spent 1640 bucks


Dammy isn’t that exciting either. For the price man that thing is disappointing finish wise.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Hard pass on that KW Maz Dammy. Looks like a real clunker


----------



## Gregmega




----------



## panda

looks pretty good


----------



## Gregmega

Yeah choil looks fine. The unfinished bevel is confusing. But tbh I still haven't found a single high def pic out there yet other than that choil shot. Wonder why that is.


----------



## labor of love

This is what I see at Knifewear. Pretty cringe.


----------



## Gregmega

Where’s that from? The one I posted came from the Dutch site.


----------



## labor of love

Knifewear


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> Knifewear


They're having a laugh


----------



## Gregmega

labor of love said:


> Knifewear


Are there any closer shots of the bevel??? Cause that’s a fkn travesty compared to the old stuff. Good fkn gravy.


----------



## labor of love

I showed that choil pic to my 240 grit stone. He shook his head and sighed.


----------



## Gregmega

I’m depressed. Gonna go lay down for a bit.


----------



## labor of love

Just close ups of the dammy and profile pics


----------



## Gregmega

Maybe it’s conspiratorial of me, but I wonder if that’s because they’re not polished.


----------



## Horsemover

Shig Usaba & Nakiri up at JNS


----------



## Runner_up

Edit: Horsemover beat me to it


----------



## dafox

Lots of KS's at JCK.


----------



## valdim

Guys, would you tell me who is the manufacturer of this deba?
Thanks


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Compared to say a choil shot from the last mazaki batch at CKC that knifewear choil shot for the dammy is depressing lol.


----------



## Dendrobatez

valdim said:


> Guys, would you tell me who is the manufacturer of this deba?
> Thanks











Hideo Kitaoka White Steel No.2 Damascus Deba Japanese Knife 150mm Shitan Handle


Hideo KitaokaBorn in 1950, knife smith Hideo Kitaoka works in Takefu Village, Echizen City, Fukui Prefecture. From a young age Kitaoka began learning his craft from his father and now specializes in traditional single bevel knives. Keeping with tradition, Hideo Kitaoka forges his blades from...




www.japanny.com





Where did you get the photos? The first one looks like its one of their stock photos.


----------



## valdim

Dendrobatez said:


> Hideo Kitaoka White Steel No.2 Damascus Deba Japanese Knife 150mm Shitan Handle
> 
> 
> Hideo KitaokaBorn in 1950, knife smith Hideo Kitaoka works in Takefu Village, Echizen City, Fukui Prefecture. From a young age Kitaoka began learning his craft from his father and now specializes in traditional single bevel knives. Keeping with tradition, Hideo Kitaoka forges his blades from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the photos? The first one looks like its one of their stock photos.


I got it from an online store. The kanji looks like chiseled by Hideo Kitaoka


----------



## danemonji

danemonji said:


> OK So first thoughts on the Munetoshi gyuto 240 from CC. It is an ugly knife that lacks attention to details but it will cut decently. The kurouchi is nice but the sandblasted finish of the edge with a shiny hagane makes for a cheap feel of mass production. I will put it to the stones and try to put a hazy kasumi for a more natural rustic feel.
> The profile has a raised heel and runs with an uneven belly from heel to tip. Uneven because It has a flat spot in the middle.
> The knife is not thick and it doesn't wedge. It cuts well and it is ok functionaly. But it's not something to enjoy visually as a thing of beauty or masterfully made. It's just a knife with a decent steel that will get the job done. For the price payed it is worh its money!
> Would I buy a honyaki from Munetoshi? No!
> Would I buy another Munetoshi butcher? Yes!


I really started to like the Munetoshi (a lot). The Nakiri is just perfect. Resambles the kato profile and the distal taper starting at 4mm then quickly thining into a 1mm. It is very rigid with zero flex, it is thinner grind than Kato ( because of the higher shinogi line) and it just doesn't wedge. The steel is very hard and takes a shaving razor edge. And i mean this literally: i can shave with it and it cuts through thin tissues. This week i have been using it in every meal prep and so far i don't see any chip or roll or shinny spots on the edge. I sharpend the gyuto as well to a crazy sharp feel on jnats and again no wedge, good steel, great deal. I don't care about minor details when a knife performs very well.


----------



## J.C

danemonji said:


> I really started to like the Munetoshi (a lot). The Nakiri is just perfect. Resambles the kato profile and the distal taper starting at 4mm then quickly thining into a 1mm. It is very rigid with zero flex, it is thinner grind than Kato ( because of the higher shinogi line) and it just doesn't wedge. The steel is very hard and takes a shaving razor edge.


Have you tried a watanabe nakiri?


----------



## Southpaw

Bump... find some knives people! Lol


----------



## Orange Yolks

Southpaw said:


> Bump... find some knives people! Lol




Wat re-upped the Nakiri.... ? Can't imagine many people here haven't tried one yet.

Personally, I'm waiting for JKI to get some things in... been doing that for a while now


----------



## Corradobrit1

JNS has (had) a bunch of Kato WH 240's drop


----------



## Simple27

Corradobrit1 said:


> JNS has (had) a bunch of Kato WH 240's drop


I think I'm on the wrong coast for those releases, time wise that is. They seem to go on sale in the early am. One day though...


----------



## Corradobrit1

Simple27 said:


> I think I'm on the wrong coast for those releases, time wise that is. They seem to go on sale in the early am. One day though...


Not necessarily. Maksim spreads out the releases. I got my 210WH Ku at around 12.30pm CST A modicum of patience, persistence and luck can usually land a JNS Kato.


----------



## labor of love

Yeah I bought mine around 10:45am. I figured they might sit on the shelf for a few extra minutes at these new prices. Maybe not.


----------



## Simple27

Corradobrit1 said:


> Not necessarily. Maksim spreads out the releases. I got my 210WH Ku at around 12.30pm CST A modicum of patience, persistence and luck can usually land a JNS Kato.


Good to know. Thank you!


----------



## Tristan

What’s the notification on JNS Katos?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Tristan said:


> What’s the notification on JNS Katos?


IG
He likes to have a bit of fun. Posts a pic stating a couple of Kato Hunters dropping and they're resting on the motherload of handleless 240WH's. LOLS


----------



## Southpaw

When u go on the JNS website they aren’t like up front.
I swear I can never get a lock on what he actually has because how he lists and searches is so wollycoddel


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I swear I'm the only person that doesn't want a Kato on this site.


----------



## M1k3

Southpaw said:


> When u go on the JNS website they aren’t like up front.
> I swear I can never get a lock on what he actually has because how he lists and searches is so wollycoddel


Haha, want to find munetoshi? Have fun with the drop down menu. Takes you to sold...


----------



## TSF415

Yea you can only access from non mobile site, otherewise you have to type in the name because it will only give an option to click on sold.

And to go back a week, I just got one of those Munetoshi's from clean-cut and that thing is one hell of a knife. I don't feel the finish is worse than anything other knife in that style under $200.


----------



## tgfencer

TSF415 said:


> Yea you can only access from non mobile site, otherewise you have to type in the name because it will only give an option to click on sold.
> 
> And to go back a week, I just got one of those Munetoshi's from clean-cut and that thing is one hell of a knife. I don't feel the finish is worse than anything other knife in that style under $200.



You can hold the link to open it in a new window then bookmark it for later use, but yeah, not ideal.


----------



## Gregmega

What’re the prices looking like from JNS rn respectively?

this is the only time when the West Coast isn’t the Best Coast. So hard to catch him with those early drops.


----------



## banzai_burrito

Gregmega said:


> What’re the prices looking like from JNS rn respectively?
> 
> this is the only time when the West Coast isn’t the Best Coast. So hard to catch him with those early drops.



For the Kato? 240mm is about $1,042.30









Yoshiaki Fujiwara 240 mm Gyuto 馬車馬


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com





Then again this was the page from the new arrivals part. Not sure if this is what they sold for though


----------



## labor of love

I was charged a little over $1070. International fee also. Actually all together according to my banking statement I might’ve paid $1100 (I opted for free shipping).
To put this in perspective the day before I purchased a very nice condition Kato WH for $1175.


----------



## banzai_burrito

I am jealous and can only dream of a Kato lol


----------



## Tristan

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I swear I'm the only person that doesn't want a Kato on this site.


Given your collection I’m concerned about your statement.
With the price it’s hard to justify if not clearly brilliant


----------



## Corradobrit1

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I swear I'm the only person that doesn't want a Kato on this site.


Perfect one less person hitting refresh. More chance for the rest of us


----------



## ian

.


----------



## Gregmega

Looks like vendors are catching up to the secondary market.


----------



## daveb

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I swear I'm the only person that doesn't want a Kato on this site.



You're not alone.....


----------



## daddy yo yo

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I swear I'm the only person that doesn't want a Kato on this site.


You are in good company!


----------



## Orange Yolks

daddy yo yo said:


> You are in good company!



I'm curious to do some prep with it. If for nothing else than to know first hand what it is about these dimensions, grind etc... that make it so highly regarded. Having said that, I'll never pay a grand for it. And thank god there are other bladesmiths that have "workhorse" grinds that can probably satisfy my curiosity for this shape at a much more reasonable price, I think mainly Maz and Tsourkan. Maybe I can get in on a pass-around if the motivation/opportunity arises... But to obsess over upload times to drop a grand... no.

I think the flipping culture that's grown around this Kato WH is unfortunate and f---ed up. Maxim really figured out market psychology with the way he runs his website. I mean, more power to him. It's just not going to be for me.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

<shakes head>


----------



## Tristan

It’s not just Maksim, the current kitchen knife and maker culture is so instagram social it preys on scarcity mindset and FOMO. These days drops and scripts seem to be the best way to get direct from makers... which is exactly the opposite of how I wanted to interact with the smith personally when I go to a boutique craftsman.
But hey if it nets you 1.5k for a cleaver, who am I to get in the way of their livelihood


----------



## panda

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I swear I'm the only person that doesn't want a Kato on this site.


i've always been on this boat


----------



## M1k3

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I swear I'm the only person that doesn't want a Kato on this site.


I don't know, he seemed like a chill stoner dude. To bad what happened with his landlord. *cough*OJdidit*cough*


----------



## Corradobrit1

M1k3 said:


> I don't know, he seemed like a chill stoner dude. To bad what happened with his landlord. *cough*OJdidit*cough*


Kato Kaelin, now thats a blast from the past. Can he forge knives though?


----------



## M1k3

Corradobrit1 said:


> Kato Kaelin, now thats a blast from the past. Can he forge knives though?


Not sure about knives. He's probably good with spliffs and stuff.


----------



## sododgy

Corradobrit1 said:


> Kato Kaelin, now thats a blast from the past. Can he forge knives though?



He can definitely crash on your couch and ignore what you do with knives?


----------



## DoubleJJ

The only f’n day I don’t birddog the site and he drops a pile. God has a sense of humor for sure or maybe he’s just not fond of my habit...


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

JNS just added knives and stones.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Wow. Who knew Kato Hunters were also powerful. Never seen a Kato Honyaki. Maybe explains why it sold for $2700


----------



## ExistentialHero

Corradobrit1 said:


> Wow. Who knew Kato Hunters were also powerful. Never seen a Kato Honyaki. Maybe explains why it sold for $2700
> 
> View attachment 82653



Looks perfect if you ever need to skin a unicorn!


----------



## danemonji

Corradobrit1 said:


> Wow. Who knew Kato Hunters were also powerful. Never seen a Kato Honyaki. Maybe explains why it sold for $2700
> 
> View attachment 82653


JNS has a history of selling some of these unicorns from Kato. They are made of tamahagane and use the same method as in the forging of katana swords( some carbon steel and some clay) . This one went quite at a reasonable price compared to the one sold by jns a couple of years ago for 6500$ :








Kiyoshi Kato Hunting 140mm Tamahagene


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## ynot1985

labor of love said:


> How much does a dammy kato go for though?




ALOT!!!


----------



## labor of love

ynot1985 said:


> ALOT!!!


You wouldn’t believe me if I told you the price of a western dammy kato I turned down about 6-7 years ago because I thought the price was maybe $50 more than what I wanted to pay


----------



## madelinez

I really wanted that Kato Dammy hunter that was in the package.


----------



## danemonji

ynot1985 said:


> ALOT!!!


It is indeed a beautiful and unique knife.
I have tried to buy one, and made some crazy offers to some people, but I am starting to let go of this obsession. The ideea of one knife to rule them all was kind of catchy. But hey, I am not Sauron and having over 5k$ trapped in a beautiful knife I can only oil and cut paper with, makes me have second thoughts about buying one. Especially when there are so many beautiful and cool knives from both western and japanese makers on the market today which I can actually use in my rotation. Another thing that makes me back away from really expensive knives is the niche market for them. If I need the money back and I want to sell it. How many people would pay me back the same amount without hassle?


----------



## panda

i'm still looking for this in white2 Yoshikane Tamamoku Wagyto w/ V2, VG10, & White – Aframes Tokyo


----------



## soigne_west

You’ve been looking for a while now


----------



## valgard

labor of love said:


> You wouldn’t believe me if I told you the price of a western dammy kato I turned down about 6-7 years ago because I thought the price was maybe $50 more than what I wanted to pay


LOL, hindsight is such a cruel thing sometimes

That's basically in the same order of magnitude for a dammy Kato than cents for a reasonable budget Jknife


----------



## valgard

panda said:


> i'm still looking for this in white2 Yoshikane Tamamoku Wagyto w/ V2, VG10, & White – Aframes Tokyo



I'll take the V2 version too any day of the week


----------



## bahamaroot

I thought paying around $800 for a Kato dammy, I think in '14, was nutz and that was the last time I ever saw one for sale from a retailer.


----------



## Southpaw

Ck2g has new line konofujis

210s are blue 2
240s are white 1


----------



## drsmp

A pair of Black Lotus gyutos - carbon Damascus core one ss clad, the other is wrought iron. Cool looking knives. 








Search: 3 results found for "lotus"


The Forge Custom Chef's Knives Jelle Hazenberg Nora Knives Blenheim Forge Dreck Metal Nesmuk MKnives Denisu Cutlery Cut Throat Knives Hohenmoorer Messermanufaktur APOSL Florentine Kitchen Knives Venturi Coutellerie Dao Vua Cooperative Dikristo Carlos Curtolo Denisu Cutlery AOZ Sabol Brothers...




www.the-forge.com


----------



## Southpaw

Lol so they’re Damascus core with stainless cladding?


----------



## parbaked

Southpaw said:


> Lol so they’re Damascus core with stainless cladding?


All the cool kids are doing it!








Blue Mango Damascus Gyuto 205mm | Eatingtools.com


A versatile, world-class, chef knife as beautiful as it is functional, made in NY by bladesmith Greg Cimms from housemade stainless-clad and damascus san mai.




www.eatingtools.com


----------



## drsmp




----------



## M1k3

Stainless core, iron cladding or GTFO! #amirite?


----------



## ma_sha1

Cool


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Original Kramer on Blade Gallery.



BladeGallery: Fine handmade custom knives, art knives, swords, daggers


----------



## esoo

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Original Kramer on Blade Gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> BladeGallery: Fine handmade custom knives, art knives, swords, daggers



If I had the money, I'd buy it.


----------



## danemonji

It sold out. That was best buy of the year for someone.


----------



## Southpaw

What was the price on it?


----------



## danemonji

4750$.


----------



## danemonji

I personally did not consider buying it because, when bernal cutlery put side by side a kramer and a kramer zwilling, only few could tell them apart. I would have a hard time owning that knife thinking there is a 450$ knife which looks and feels 99% the same.


----------



## Tristan

danemonji said:


> I personally did not consider buying it because, when bernal cutlery put side by side a kramer and a kramer zwilling, only few could tell them apart. I would have a hard time owing that knife thinking there is a 450$ knife which looks and feels 99% the same.


If you put it side by side with a $150 Japanese Damascus knife with fancy custom handle and asked 100 people off the street which was more expensive, I’d put money it wouldn’t be the Kramer.
I just prefer his Damascus work than his steel


----------



## jeffscot

can't believe they only asked $4750 for that kramer!?
made in 1999, but looked brand new in the video.


----------



## danemonji

jeffscot said:


> can't believe they only asked $4750 for that kramer!?
> made in 1999, but looked brand new in the video.


I think we lost a bit perspective on the value of knives, with some outrageous prices we see on the secondary market. Outside of our community people have a hard time paying 150$ for a knife. I like it when I see that some honest, knife dealers are still asking a fair price: epicedge, bernal asked around the same price for their Kramer, Jon at JKI has always had fair prices for unicorns like Ashi honyaki or Tsukasa river jump series.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

danemonji said:


> I think we lost a bit perspective on the value of knives, with some outrageous prices we see on the secondary market. Outside of our community people have a hard time paying 150$ for a knife. I like it when I see that some honest, knife dealers are still asking a fair price: epicedge, bernal asked around the same price for their Kramer, Jon at JKI has always had fair prices for unicorns like Ashi honyaki or Tsukasa river jump series.


Putting the morality of the argument aside, from an investment standpoint its hard to argue. The man is pretty much the leading kitchen knife maker in the world and has REPLICAS of his knives made by Shun and Henkels. This is an original made by him. It isn't magic, just financial decisions.


----------



## CiderBear

FIY the Munetoshi petty and Toyama stainless clad 180mm nakiri are back in stock at JNS. 

Anyone in the US feeling like getting a petty with me to get free shipping?


----------



## Simple27

CiderBear said:


> FIY the Munetoshi petty and Toyama stainless clad 180mm nakiri are back in stock at JNS.
> 
> Anyone in the US feeling like getting a petty with me to get free shipping?


I'm interested!


----------



## Slim278

There are some Watanabe iron clad up on his sight.


----------



## madelinez

The cleaver looks great if it wasn't for that handle...


----------



## Slim278

I was eyeing the iron clad damascus 240 with chestnut handle but not for $850


----------



## Southpaw

JCK has a bunch of Mizuno KS’s... but they all have $200 custom handles on them...

also their specs are thinner which I dunno I thought the Miz KS’s bright side was it had a slightly workhorsey vibe to it with that signature Miz grind that gives it the amazing food release.

if you’re going to spend 780 on the DX Blue 1 KS u might as wellspend the extra 300 for the Honyaki am I right?


----------



## Horsemover

Toyama Honesuki up at JNS


----------



## Jaszer13

TSF415 said:


> Yea you can only access from non mobile site, otherewise you have to type in the name because it will only give an option to click on sold.
> 
> And to go back a week, I just got one of those Munetoshi's from clean-cut and that thing is one hell of a knife. I don't feel the finish is worse than anything other knife in that style under $200.



Yeah not too sure about JNS. I have a bot sweeping their webpage and scanning every 5 minutes for changes to catch Kato's and even though they advertise "Kato drops" on their Social Media. My data shows that they never happened. In all fairness they never say where they are dropping the Kato's maybe in-store only.

But as you can see most of the changes were triggered at 2:45AM PT.


----------



## esoo

Jaszer13 said:


> Yeah not too sure about JNS. I have a bot sweeping their webpage and scanning every 5 minutes for changes to catch Kato's and even though they advertise "Kato drops" on their Social Media. My data shows that they never happened. In all fairness they never say where they are dropping the Kato's maybe in-store only.
> 
> But as you can see most of the changes were triggered at 2:45AM PT.



In 5 minutes, the Katos would be gone, and it really would depend on if you're sweeping the right part of the site.


----------



## Jaszer13

esoo said:


> In 5 minutes, the Katos would be gone, and it really would depend on if you're sweeping the right part of the site.



It sweeps for pixel changes so even if the Kato was gone it would still find a pixel change and I have it running on both the Kato web Page and on the "All knives" web page sorted be most recent.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Jaszer13 said:


> It sweeps for pixel changes so even if the Kato was gone it would still find a pixel change and I have it running on both the Kato web Page and on the "All knives" web page sorted be most recent.


SO that's how its done


----------



## labor of love

How long have you been using this software on JNS?


----------



## DoubleJJ

Jaszer13 said:


> It sweeps for pixel changes so even if the Kato was gone it would still find a pixel change and I have it running on both the Kato web Page and on the "All knives" web page sorted be most recent.


I’m sure you are not the only one doing this, probably scanning more often... Which sucks for guys like me who don’t have the time or the inclination to create such a mechanism.


----------



## Jaszer13

labor of love said:


> How long have you been using this software on JNS?



A little bit over 2 weeks. I intensified the scans when he posted the K-tip on his IG a few days ago, but as you can see they haven't hit the site yet.


----------



## labor of love

I bought my kato from JNS on the 26th.


----------



## Jaszer13

DoubleJJ said:


> I’m sure you are not the only one doing this, probably scanning more often... Which sucks for guys like me who don’t have the time or the inclination to create such a mechanism.



By the looks of it, I won't be getting one either. I won't be waking up at 2AM just to buy a knife.


----------



## Jaszer13

labor of love said:


> I bought my kato from JNS on the 26th.


Maybe I just missed it. Glad to see some people are getting lucky.


----------



## labor of love

Jaszer13 said:


> Maybe I just missed it. Glad to see some people are getting lucky.


I wasn’t the only one either-another guy bought one the same day and actually has his on bst right now.
Do you think it’s possible your software isn’t scanning “new“ items?


----------



## Bodine

Thanks, snagged a 210 in blue 2


----------



## esoo

Jaszer13 said:


> A little bit over 2 weeks. I intensified the scans when he posted the K-tip and his IG a few days ago, but as you can see they haven't hit the site yet.



Well, people have bought Kato online from JNS in the last two weeks, so your scraping isn't working.

I can think of a couple of different ways Maxim might be dealing with these kinds of bots.


----------



## Jaszer13

labor of love said:


> I wasn’t the only one either-another guy bought one the same day and actually has his on bst right now.
> Do you think it’s possible your software isn’t scanning “new“ items?



Sorry, what I meant by I just missed it was that I didnt start scanning until the 27th or so.


----------



## Jaszer13

esoo said:


> Well, people have bought Kato online from JNS in the last two weeks, so your scraping isn't working.
> 
> I can think of a couple of different ways Maxim might be dealing with these kinds of bots.



As mentioned, I missed the June 26th drop. My intention was to see if that Ktip was ever listed.


----------



## maxim

Luckily there is always anti software for a software


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Scanning software.. that’s a whole new level man.. i just try and catch stuff on my phone LOL


----------



## DoubleJJ

Robert Lavacca said:


> Scanning software.. that’s a whole new level man.. i just try and catch stuff on my phone LOL


I know what you mean... I wish I was smart enough to develop some software... I wouldn’t be cutting chickens up right now!


----------



## ExistentialHero

DoubleJJ said:


> I know what you mean... I wish I was smart enough to develop some software... I wouldn’t be cutting chickens up right now!



As a software engineer, I can tell you that I'm still cutting up chickens while I think about fun ways to block or spoof this kind of scanning software


----------



## Jaszer13

ExistentialHero said:


> As a software engineer, I can tell you that I'm still cutting up chickens while I think about fun ways to block or spoof this kind of scanning software



It's actually really easy. Just dump it on a new webpage or change the targeted URLS before posting updates.


----------



## esoo

Jaszer13 said:


> It's actually really easy. Just dump it on a new webpage or change the targeted URLS before posting updates.



Why play whack-a-mole? As a sysadmin, I can already think of 2 or 3 ways I can make sure you scraper would never see the product. And if I can think of those ways, I'm pretty sure that there are smarter people who have thought of even better ways.


----------



## madelinez

Wonder how hard it would be to stop 100-500 selenium clients each being directed through their own proxy from just randomly clicking links to scrape and report back what they find to a central node that does a diff. Not exactly instant updates, but harder to detect maybe. Tempted to try it just for the challenge but it feels like cheating so I won't.


----------



## Jaszer13

esoo said:


> Why play whack-a-mole? As a sysadmin, I can already think of 2 or 3 ways I can make sure you scraper would never see the product. And if I can think of those ways, I'm pretty sure that there are smarter people who have thought of even better ways.



There's a plethora of ways to dodge a simple scan bot. I just mentioned two quick ways that anyone with basic knowledge can use when posting a new product.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Jaszer13 said:


> It's actually really easy. Just dump it on a new webpage or change the targeted URLS before posting updates.



Sure, but that's not *fun*


----------



## esoo

Jaszer13 said:


> There's a plethora of ways to dodge a simple scan bot. I just mentioned two quick ways that anyone with basic knowledge can use when posting a new product.



You may be running a simple scan-bot. Maxim has to deal with people who are doing a lot more. My solutions would deal with both.


----------



## Jaszer13

esoo said:


> You may be running a simple scan-bot. Maxim has to deal with people who are doing a lot more. My solutions would deal with both.



Great make sure to DM Maxim and stock up on energy drinks.


----------



## labor of love

Just check maxims new product page every 5 minutes for weeks on end like every normal person does. Okay?


----------



## YG420

Shoot part of the fun for me was waiting for Maxims email at random hours of the night and day then racing to his website to hopefully catch a kato.


----------



## bahamaroot

I thought this was about knife finds not IT gibberish....


----------



## Tristan

labor of love said:


> Just check maxims new product page every 5 minutes for weeks on end like every normal person does. Okay?


He has a new product page?


----------



## danemonji

There have been sightings of Kato blue 1 gyutos. It would be very interesting to get some feedback on that from any knife owners.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

labor of love said:


> Just check maxims new product page every 5 minutes for weeks on end like every normal person does. Okay?


Hahah seriously. Some guys are really good at it. Sometimes on IG i’m like how is this guy the first to like these posts every time they pop up.


----------



## Corradobrit1

danemonji said:


> There have been sightings of Kato blue 1 gyutos. It would be very interesting to get some feedback on that from any knife owners.


I would not believe everything you read from that seller. He advertised a Kiridashi as Kato 2 (Shinpei) when it was imo Kiyoshi's work. Plus Maksim has categorically stated Kato has never used B#1. There was a heated discussion about this subject last year. I would take Maksims opinion here.


----------



## Barry's Knives

danemonji said:


> There have been sightings of Kato blue 1 gyutos. It would be very interesting to get some feedback on that from any knife owners.


Which seller might that be


----------



## danemonji

Corradobrit1 said:


> I would not believe everything you read from that seller. He advertised a Kiridashi as Kato 2 (Shinpei) when it was imo Kiyoshi's work. Plus Maksim has categorically stated Kato has never used B#1. There was a heated discussion about this subject last year. I would take Maksims opinion here.


Not talking about that seller. I bought one Kato gyuto from a japanese store labled as blue1. Maybe more will pop up.


----------



## labor of love

I would be rather surprised if these new workhorses are augami. Not saying they aren’t, just saying it would surprise me.


----------



## parbaked

Knives get mislabeled and put in the wrong box all the time...


----------



## Corradobrit1

danemonji said:


> Not talking about that seller. I bought one Kato gyuto from a japanese store labled as blue1. Maybe more will pop up.


Can you post a pic of the label?


----------



## Corradobrit1

parbaked said:


> Knives get mislabeled and put in the wrong box all the time...


Especially when the retailer provides the box and label


----------



## danemonji

Corradobrit1 said:


> Can you post a pic of the label?


Will post a picture with the box once it comes from Japan. I am also interested to see the lables if any


----------



## Corradobrit1

danemonji said:


> Will post a picture with the box once it comes from Japan. I am also interested to see the lables if any


Is it the Kikuichi red box?


----------



## danemonji

Don't know. They were not showing the box in the advertisement. I'll just wait and see.


----------



## Corradobrit1

danemonji said:


> Don't know. They were not showing the box in the advertisement. I'll just wait and see.


Just curious if the other seller who claims B#1 also got their's from the same retailer. Could suggest labeling error. Maksim is adamant Kato never used B#1 on his FB Newsgroup


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> I would be rather surprised if these new workhorses are augami. Not saying they aren’t, just saying it would surprise me.


The query surrounds the STD not the JNS WH knives


----------



## danemonji

Corradobrit1 said:


> Just curious if the other seller who claims B#1 also got their's from the same retailer. Could suggest labeling error. Maksim is adamant Kato never used B#1 on his FB Newsgroup


That's why I asked. To check if this is all a coincidence or just something we are going to see from now on. Until a year or so we used to think that all Kato are spice white, which turned out to be mostly blue2. There's so much mith about this smith. I wish one of us could have a chat with him.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Maksim is closest to the source, that I'm aware of, which carries more weight to comments in my mind. I'm not sure how other retailers acquire their stock, whether direct or through intermediaries. And yes, the message does get frustrating when not altogether clearly represented.


----------



## labor of love

Corradobrit1 said:


> The query surrounds the STD not the JNS WH knives


I understand. Wasn’t there speculation that Kato uses the same steel for both lines in recent batches, or is this definitively untrue?


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> I understand. Wasn’t there speculation that Kato uses the same steel for both lines in recent batches, or is this definitively untrue?


Maksim prefers not to say for whatever reason. I'm erring towards B#2 on the WH line. But this is about B#1 vs B#2 claims on some recent STD versions. If both are originating from the same retailer it would seem to suggest a label error. Yet to be determined.


----------



## labor of love

Corradobrit1 said:


> Maksim prefers not to say for whatever reason. I'm erring towards B#2 on the WH line. But this is about B#1 vs B#2 claims on some recent STD versions. If both are originating from the same retailer it would seem to suggest a label error. Yet to be determined.


Weren’t you the one that mentioned kato might exclusively use blue 2 now?
I could be mistaken but I thought you said that.


----------



## Gregmega

Jaszer13 said:


> It sweeps for pixel changes so even if the Kato was gone it would still find a pixel change and I have it running on both the Kato web Page and on the "All knives" web page sorted be most recent.


Those never went to the site. Special items like that are already ‘purchased’ before they even get to his IG feed. Lolz.


----------



## bahamaroot

labor of love said:


> Weren’t you the one that mentioned kato might exclusively use blue 2 now?
> I could be mistaken but I thought you said that.


I don't recall by who but it has been said that Kato exclusively uses blue 2 now for the *Standard*. I don't recall the WH ever being mentioned in that conversation. Some have commented that the WH steel feels a lot like other knives they have in Blue steel.


----------



## Corradobrit1

labor of love said:


> Weren’t you the one that mentioned kato might exclusively use blue 2 now?
> I could be mistaken but I thought you said that.


No wasn't me, although I heard it from another Kato afficionado who is welcome to join the discussion and well positioned to know more than most. Blue 2 has been Kato's exclusive steel of choice for the STD blades (brushed and Ku) for the last 2 years. Maksim must know what he's using for the WH lines but isn't saying, but I would put money on it being B#2. Although he did give up an interesting nugget admitting he buys the B#2 steel for Kato.


----------



## bahamaroot

The only thing I've heard from a reliable source is that Kato stopped using W#2 toward the end of '18 for the Standard. Nothing reliable about the WH.


----------



## labor of love

bahamaroot said:


> I don't recall by who but it has been said that Kato exclusively uses blue 2 now for the *Standard*. I don't recall the WH ever being mentioned in that conversation. Some have commented that the WH steel feels a lot like other knives they have in Blue steel.


It has also been said that he might use blue 2 for workhorses also.


----------



## bahamaroot

labor of love said:


> It has also been said that he might use blue 2 for workhorses also.


A lot of things have been said. The one thing we know is that only Maxim and Kato know when it comes to the workhorses.


----------



## labor of love

Oh screw it. I heard from a very reliable source that I cannot name that kato exclusively uses only SK steel now. He’s just that good.


----------



## panda

labor of love said:


> Oh screw it. I heard from a very reliable source that I cannot name that kato exclusively uses only SK steel now. He’s just that good.


i thought it was 1095


----------



## labor of love

panda said:


> i thought it was 1095


1095 was for the STANDARD. We’re talking about the WORKHORSE line here.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Poor newbs


----------



## panda

which sk though? sk4?


----------



## M1k3

Mazaki makes Toyomanabe knives. Who sells to Kato. Got it on good authority from someone on the internet that heard from a friend of friend that "knows a guy" that has a cousin that once saw a pigeon and fed it some bread. True story.


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> which sk though? sk4?


Sk2!


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Heard the blacksmiths use pigeons for security over there. The ol’ eye in the sky.


----------



## IsoJ

Mazaki blue1 online at K&S


----------



## friz

IsoJ said:


> Mazaki blue1 online at K&S


looks terrible


----------



## Corradobrit1

IsoJ said:


> Mazaki blue1 online at K&S


Only previous Maz buyers need apply


----------



## IsoJ

friz said:


> looks terrible


Yep...


----------



## madelinez

Made his own sanmai therefore it's worth 1000AUD even though the cladding line is relatively uneven. There are western makers doing better for less $$$


----------



## CiderBear

So James didn't get cut off from Maz after all? That's good news if that's the case.


----------



## esoo

Corradobrit1 said:


> Only previous Maz buyers need apply



Saw that.


----------



## valgard

CiderBear said:


> So James didn't get cut off from Maz after all? That's good news if that's the case.


He got cut off from dammy if I understood the original issue correctly.


----------



## madelinez

What happened?


----------



## Barry's Knives

Munetoshi cleavers at JNS. Have been waiting for these for so long and now I don't have the funds.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Just saw the Mazaki cash grab knives, unreal is all I can think of.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Well if Jiro can do it why not Maz


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Both are great 250 dollar knives.


----------



## danemonji

Corradobrit1 said:


> Well if Jiro can do it why not Maz


I suggest you borrow a Jiro western from a friend and use it intensively for a week or so. You might come to really like it. For me it is a keeper and a knife with lots of character. I can't compare it to any of my knives since it's got a style of its own. Other than the nice HT, I also like the neat trick of making a kife both heavy enough to give you the extra force when cutting yet make it feel light due to the placement of its center of gravity. To be honest I think Jiro is just getting started. The quality of the knife alone will make it sell.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

I have one of the blue 240’s james first got. Not the dammy. The standard. I really enjoy it. Love most of maz’s work. Those two examples didn't really impress me much. Really wish he would put more effort into finishing the blade face and bevel like he does polishing the choil on those blue gyutos. Really not a fan of the fancy handles either.


----------



## Gregmega

Blue steel is for home cooks. Come at me bros


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> Blue steel is for home cooks.


Them be fightin' words


----------



## labor of love

Shirogami Super Steel


----------



## esoo

Gregmega said:


> Blue steel is for home cooks. Come at me bros



As a home cook, I welcome all your donations.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Lol I notice a lot of home cooks are using like 270 mm gyutos and 300 mm sujis. That’s what I use at work. Maybe i’m doing something wrong.. but when I cook at home I use a 180 mm nakiri and a 210 gyuto. Maybe a 240. I guess i’m a punk


----------



## tgfencer

Robert Lavacca said:


> Lol I notice a lot of home cooks are using like 270 mm gyutos and 300 mm sujis. That’s what I use at work. Maybe i’m doing something wrong.. but when I cook at home I use a 180 mm nakiri and a 210 gyuto. Maybe a 240. I guess i’m a punk



To each their own. I mostly use long knives (260mm+) and shorter knives (180mm and under), but never used much in between. Long knives are incredibly useful and versatile when used properly, the only real downsides can be space-issues and weight, depending on what you like. Probably wouldn't have been able to use long knives when I worked in a tiny pro kitchen though.

That said, I'm also quite tall and longer knives, gyutos especially, tend to be taller at the heel which can make a big difference in comfort and control when work station and/or board height cannot be adjusted adequately.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## Bcos17

Dalman 270s available


----------



## WPerry




----------



## BillHanna

Robert Lavacca said:


> Lol I notice a lot of home cooks are using like 270 mm gyutos and 300 mm sujis. That’s what I use at work. Maybe i’m doing something wrong.. but when I cook at home I use a 180 mm nakiri and a 210 gyuto. Maybe a 240. I guess i’m a punk


Punks Unite!


----------



## TSF415

The newest batch of mazaki on ckc look damn sexy.


----------



## BillHanna

TSF415 said:


> The newest batch of mazaki on ckc look damn sexy.


I'm hoping SHARP Knife Shop gets(180-210 gyuto) some in, I have a 15% coupon burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

tgfencer said:


> To each their own. I mostly use long knives (260mm+) and shorter knives (180mm and under), but never used much in between. Long knives are incredibly useful and versatile when used properly, the only real downsides can be space-issues and weight, depending on what you like. Probably wouldn't have been able to use long knives when I worked in a tiny pro kitchen though.
> 
> That said, I'm also quite tall and longer knives, gyutos especially, tend to be taller at the heel which can make a big difference in comfort and control when work station and/or board height cannot be adjusted adequately.


Totally agree for pro kitchens. I usually don’t use a gyuto smaller than 240. Mainly 270. Use 300 sujis or 270. When i’m home I just prefer using something smaller. Only cooking for 4 tops though. So whipping out a 270 gyuto just seems a little silly to me. Totally right though to each their own.


----------



## Blerghle

Cutting board size/elbow room has been a bigger factor for me than home/work use overall. If I was doing heavy prep/production with a large cutting board, would go for 270 gyuto most of the time. Working service would more often have something like a 12" wide board and a smaller knife ~210 was much more practical and plenty large for slicing/plating proteins. I would think the same dynamic goes for a lot of home kitchens - a cramped apartment kitchen is going to lend itself to smaller knives, and a comfortable home kitchen with a large board allows for whatever one prefers.


----------



## Gregmega

L


Corradobrit1 said:


> Them be fightin' words


Lolz I think I got myself into trouble before for that sentiment. Then I met Watanabe.


----------



## lemeneid

Robert Lavacca said:


> Lol I notice a lot of home cooks are using like 270 mm gyutos and 300 mm sujis. That’s what I use at work. Maybe i’m doing something wrong.. but when I cook at home I use a 180 mm nakiri and a 210 gyuto. Maybe a 240. I guess i’m a punk


I’m a home cook and I’m still looking for that that elusive 360mm Wusthof


----------



## M1k3

lemeneid said:


> I’m a home cook and I’m still looking for that that elusive 360mm Wusthof





https://www.amazon.com/Wsthof-4586-36-CLASSIC-Stainless/dp/B0001WN9E6


----------



## M1k3

I guess technically it falls a little short. Let's just say they measure like they're in Sakai.


----------



## ExistentialHero

lemeneid said:


> I’m a home cook and I’m still looking for that that elusive 360mm Wusthof



Could always snag a Zirh: Zirh Turkish Mincing Knife 400mm Carbon

Doesn't have a full bolster like the Wustie, but plenty of belly!


----------



## Robert Lavacca

lemeneid said:


> I’m a home cook and I’m still looking for that that elusive 360mm Wusthof


 I remember I bought a 12 inch wusthof pro at the warehouse outlet in CT. Years ago. Biggest POS ever. Thing is definitely longer than 12. It’s huge... like a sword haha. Geometry is terrible. Now i just keep it under our bed for a weapon just incase LOL


----------



## soigne_west

Anyone have a good source for hard felt and rock hard felt other than Martell?

edit: wrong thread


----------



## Alwayzbakin

soigne_west said:


> Anyone have a good source for hard felt and rock hard felt other than Martell?


CKTG check the strops page


----------



## Eitan78

soigne_west said:


> Anyone have a good source for hard felt and rock hard felt other than Martell?
> 
> edit: wrong thread







__





Duro-Felt Products






www.durofelt.com


----------



## Robert Lavacca

I just picked up a bunch from duro recently. Email him. He can paypal invoice you.


----------



## Repjapsteel

Original Bob Kramer chef knife (pre-owned) on eating tools









Bob Kramer - Chef Knife 250mm | Eatingtools.com


A rare opportunity to own an original, handmade Bob Kramer Chef Knife in his custom carbon damascus steel with African Blackwood handle.




www.eatingtools.com


----------



## Southpaw

Repjapsteel said:


> Original Bob Kramer chef knife (pre-owned) on eating tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Kramer - Chef Knife 250mm | Eatingtools.com
> 
> 
> A rare opportunity to own an original, handmade Bob Kramer Chef Knife in his custom carbon damascus steel with African Blackwood handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eatingtools.com


Sweet fancy Moses


----------



## Corradobrit1

Repjapsteel said:


> Original Bob Kramer chef knife (pre-owned) on eating tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Kramer - Chef Knife 250mm | Eatingtools.com
> 
> 
> A rare opportunity to own an original, handmade Bob Kramer Chef Knife in his custom carbon damascus steel with African Blackwood handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eatingtools.com


*cough* For that price I expect some meteorite in my dammy


----------



## TSF415

Repjapsteel said:


> Original Bob Kramer chef knife (pre-owned) on eating tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Kramer - Chef Knife 250mm | Eatingtools.com
> 
> 
> A rare opportunity to own an original, handmade Bob Kramer Chef Knife in his custom carbon damascus steel with African Blackwood handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eatingtools.com



I hope mazaki doesn’t see this and realize how much his dammy can really be worth.


----------



## valdim

Repjapsteel said:


> Original Bob Kramer chef knife (pre-owned) on eating tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Kramer - Chef Knife 250mm | Eatingtools.com
> 
> 
> A rare opportunity to own an original, handmade Bob Kramer Chef Knife in his custom carbon damascus steel with African Blackwood handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eatingtools.com


For half that price I would buy a 2-way ticket to Bob-s place and bring him charcoals, clean his workshop/bring him beer, for a month. And for a month I may get a deal for another knife


----------



## Corradobrit1

valdim said:


> For half that price I would buy a 2-way ticket to Bob-s place and bring him charcoals, clean his workshop/bring him beer, for a month. And for a month I may get a deal for another knife


Good luck with that. I bet he has enough orders in his books for 2 lifetimes.


----------



## Kristoffer

A couple of basic Tanaka Ginsans up at CleanCut; a 150 mm santoku and a 240 gyuto. Good prices for those of us euro-side, especially for the santoku (if that’s your thing...).

I bought a petty last year from the same series and can only say good things about it. Rough around the edges, but tremendous for the price. Would probably have gotten the 240, had TF not updated with a DHL shipping notice today (yay, no more waiting for Japanese customs)

Tanaka Ginsan


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Kristoffer said:


> A couple of basic Tanaka Ginsans up at CleanCut; a 150 mm santoku and a 240 gyuto. Good prices for those of us euro-side, especially for the santoku (if that’s your thing...).
> 
> I bought a petty last year from the same series and can only say good things about it. Rough around the edges, but tremendous for the price. Would probably have gotten the 240, had TF not updated with a DHL shipping notice today (yay, no more waiting for Japanese customs)
> 
> Tanaka Ginsan


Have that gyuto from a candian vendor. Same knife. Love it as an everyday workhorse.


----------



## JayS20

How do you guys like the handle?


----------



## Carl Kotte

JayS20 said:


> How do you guys like the handle?


It’s not for me.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

JayS20 said:


> How do you guys like the handle?


For the tanaka? It’s super basic. I actually like it. Not heavy. I bought it because it’s a great beater. Steel sharpens super easy. Holds an edge well. Handle is easily washed etc. It feels cheap the handle but it’s not bad. Great price so no complaints from me.


----------



## Kristoffer

JayS20 said:


> How do you guys like the handle?



It does definitely feel cheep, but so it was so I guess that’s ok. Works well enough from a purely practical stand point. Not uncomfortable or anything, just not all that good f&f is all.


----------



## Tristan

Am I the only one surprised at prices for Chef knives on eating tools? I wonder if you make and command those prices there, does it translate to all your work to your broader customer base?


----------



## madelinez

Tristan said:


> Am I the only one surprised at prices for Chef knives on eating tools? I wonder if you make and command those prices there, does it translate to all your work to your broader customer base?



They have a 20% markup on any makers that are hard to get. Supply and demand. I paid extra for a Raquin because I wanted one. Does make me wonder why makers that can't meet demand even bother selling to vendors though.


----------



## soigne_west

20% markup doesn’t explain those Kamon cleavers though.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Tristan said:


> Am I the only one surprised at prices for Chef knives on eating tools? I wonder if you make and command those prices there, does it translate to all your work to your broader customer base?


Somebodies gotta pay for those studio quality photos.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Try pricing out a Porsche 911 turbo!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Chicagohawkie said:


> Try pricing out a Porsche 911 turbo!


Business must be good.


----------



## panda

Chicagohawkie said:


> Try pricing out a Porsche 911 turbo!


i prefer all motor


----------



## Chicagohawkie

panda said:


> i prefer all motor


Air cooled motor? Different animal, easy to work on but wont win many races.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Chicagohawkie said:


> Air cooled motor? Different animal, easy to work on but wont win many races.


True for the vast majority of car makes. Progress in materials, design, engineering and technology. But put a 993 turbo against anything from the same era and you'd be surprised.


----------



## Alwayzbakin

For those that didn’t see this, Bernal has a 20% off sale for the next 24 hours in honour of and to raise awareness for Juneteenth. The holiday that marks the day that the Union Army announced in Galveston, Texas that the civil war had ended and the slaves were now free. 
100% of the proceeds go to five charities. 
It definitely makes the decision to buy a knife a bit easier.


----------



## RockyBasel

Alwayzbakin said:


> For those that didn’t see this, Bernal has a 20% off sale for the next 24 hours in honour of and to raise awareness for Juneteenth. The holiday that marks the day that the Union Army announced in Galveston, Texas that the civil war had ended and the slaves were now free.
> 100% of the proceeds go to five charities.
> It definitely makes the decision to buy a knife a bit easier.


Great to know - thanks


----------



## Carlo

Whoops forgot to add quote


----------



## Carlo

Alwayzbakin said:


> For those that didn’t see this, Bernal has a 20% off sale for the next 24 hours in honour of and to raise awareness for Juneteenth. The holiday that marks the day that the Union Army announced in Galveston, Texas that the civil war had ended and the slaves were now free.
> 100% of the proceeds go to five charities.
> It definitely makes the decision to buy a knife a bit easier.


Awesome. Is there a code? I don’t see anything on the website. I signed up for emails but haven’t ever received one.


----------



## Nagakin

Carlo said:


> Awesome. Is there a code? I don’t see anything on the website. I signed up for emails but haven’t ever received one.


"abolition again"

Really cool of them to do this. I blew my knife budget away for awhile but I'll probably still try to pick up something.


----------



## ma_sha1

Great! 

Unfortunately, nothing at the moment interests me. Maybe Shihan? I’d probably grab one if I don’t already have one.


----------



## RockyBasel

Perhaps the sale is triggered when they open today? I saw one knife that was interesting but it did not provide the weight


----------



## RockyBasel

I am always out of budget but my addiction forces me to spend anyway


----------



## WPerry

Oof. I've really been wanting a 240 Kono Fuji FM, but they've only got a (short) 210. The 20% off makes it really tempting, but I think I'd miss that extra inch.


----------



## RockyBasel

WPerry said:


> Oof. I've really been wanting a 240 Kono Fuji FM, but they've only got a (short) 210. The 20% off makes it really tempting, but I think I'd miss that extra inch.


Glad No one added “that’s what she said”


----------



## WPerry

RockyBasel said:


> Glad No one added “that’s what she said”



Awww, man - I lobbed it over the plate for nothing?


----------



## parbaked

Here's the Bernal post explaining what they're doing with proceeds etc:


----------



## panda

RockyBasel said:


> Glad No one added “that’s what she said”


That's what sea said, and the girl.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Since this thread started out as rare knives now 58 pages that's a lot of posts.

A-Frames brought in 4 In all Yoshimitsu Tamahagane Watesu 240mm. Octagon red sandal wood handles.

I know at least one member here got one. The 5 brothers if all still alive are in 90's. Their Tamahagane came to Western market via A Frames.

Have not seen any new ones in quite a while. They fire iron sands charcoal 3 days 3 nights. I don't think they will be making anymore it was a special run.


----------



## Alwayzbakin

Carlo said:


> Awesome. Is there a code? I don’t see anything on the website. I signed up for emails but haven’t ever received one.


“Abolish again”

Also I confirmed with them. That’s 100% [gross] proceeds go to those charities. Quite a generous gesture: if you needed another reason to justify your next knife purchase this could be it!


----------



## Gregmega

Keith Sinclair said:


> Since this thread started out as rare knives now 58 pages that's a lot of posts.
> 
> A-Frames brought in 4 In all Yoshimitsu Tamahagane Watesu 240mm. Octagon red sandal wood handles.
> 
> I know at least one member here got one. The 5 brothers if all still alive are in 90's. Their Tamahagane came to Western market via A Frames.
> 
> Have not seen any new ones in quite a while. They fire iron sands charcoal 3 days 3 nights. I don't think they will be making anymore it was a special run.


I can’t tell you how many times I’ve opened that page hoping there’d be another set sitting in there.


----------



## friz

Keith Sinclair said:


> Since this thread started out as rare knives now 58 pages that's a lot of posts.
> 
> A-Frames brought in 4 In all Yoshimitsu Tamahagane Watesu 240mm. Octagon red sandal wood handles.
> 
> I know at least one member here got one. The 5 brothers if all still alive are in 90's. Their Tamahagane came to Western market via A Frames.
> 
> Have not seen any new ones in quite a while. They fire iron sands charcoal 3 days 3 nights. I don't think they will be making anymore it was a special run.


Can't see them in stock. I believe they sold out? Nice looking blades, would love to check for choil shots and performance reviews from anyone who has used one of these.


----------



## panda

I wouldnt mind trying tamahagane but the profile and grind on yoshimitsu look terrible


----------



## dsk

i ordered one of the last few munetoshi butchers from aframes, theres 4 left someone should jump on it. im excited to hack into a chicken or something.


----------



## RockyBasel

dsk said:


> i ordered one of the last few munetoshi butchers from aframes, theres 4 left someone should jump on it. im excited to hack into a chicken or something.



I wish they had a tab called “in stock” at Aframes


----------



## dsk

RockyBasel said:


> I wish they had a tab called “in stock” at Aframes


Yeah their site is like some early 00's living fossil of navigation.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Have smaller blade bought back in 2013. It is thin behind the edge & cuts well. As with many Japan knives not much distal taper tho tip is ground pretty thin. 

He was a Sushi Chef his site not fancy English not first language. Small operation. Takes pictures with his image reflected in edge of knife.


----------



## Eitan78

shigefusa lite  fugu 270


----------



## CiderBear

@labor of love Protooling has a 270mm Tsubaya Tanaka Blue #1 in stock


----------



## j22582536

For anyone who's interested in JNS Kaeru special blue 2 honyaki gyuto, it is available now and there are still 2 on the website.


----------



## friz

j22582536 said:


> For anyone who's interested in JNS Kaeru special blue 2 honyaki gyuto, it is available now and there are still 2 on the website.


did you get one?


----------



## j22582536

friz said:


> did you get one?



Yeah I got one for myself, the alloy banding on the blade is just way too attracting, can't wait to do some polishing when it arrived.


----------



## friz

j22582536 said:


> Yeah I got one for myself, the alloy banding on the blade is just way too attracting, can't wait to do some polishing when it arrived.


I like the choil, looks very thin at the edge. looking forward for a performance review.


----------



## banzai_burrito

In case anyone's been looking for a Silverthorn boning knife (6" & 8"), Bernal is going to be selling them June 22 at 12pm PST


----------



## F-Flash

Raquin outdoor knife


Previously owned 80mm outdoors knife from Bryan Raquin. 175mm overall length with a canvas micarta handle. The blade is San mai with XC 10 stainless steel cladding and a 145sc carbon steel core with a forged finish. This knife does have some use, and a couple of cosmetic issues on the handle...




crockercutlery.com


----------



## Hamesjo

j22582536 said:


> Yeah I got one for myself, the alloy banding on the blade is just way too attracting, can't wait to do some polishing when it arrived.


I missed it !! Please let us know your thoughts when it arrives


----------



## danemonji

Who makes the Kaeru knives?


----------



## M1k3

Kermit.


----------



## Runner_up

danemonji said:


> Who makes the Kaeru knives?



I've also been curious about this.


----------



## danemonji

M1k3 said:


> Kermit.


Found him. He set up a shop with BigBird on Sesame Street.


----------



## F-Flash

danemonji said:


> Who makes the Kaeru knives?


Its actually Mazakis cousin who does all his laser work. Lazaki.


----------



## Corradobrit1

danemonji said:


> Found him. He set up a shop with BigBird on Sesame Street.
> View attachment 84804


Don't give Chelsea Miller ideas


----------



## M1k3

F-Flash said:


> Its actually Mazakis cousin who does all his laser work. Lazaki.


I heard it's @Carl Kotte's kid.


----------



## Simple27

Silverthorn boning knives are up on Bernal's site.


----------



## SHOWERDOOKIE

Simple27 said:


> Silverthorn boning knives are up on Bernal's site.



It’s so hard not to pull the trigger on the 8” green g10


----------



## Gregmega

danemonji said:


> Who makes the Kaeru knives?


Mazaki


----------



## Gregmega

No watanabe


----------



## Gregmega

Or was it toyama


----------



## M1k3

Mizuno makes the Honyaki.


----------



## Corradobrit1

No, wrong. Its Mazawatayama


----------



## labor of love




----------



## Gregmega

Scarf goals


----------



## danemonji

Gregmega said:


> Scarf goals


That's his bandanna. I also thought it was a scarf.


----------



## Nagakin

danemonji said:


> That's his bandanna. I also thought it was a scarf.


These are the fine details I come here for.


----------



## Gregmega

danemonji said:


> That's his bandanna. I also thought it was a scarf.


Potato potaahto


----------



## DoubleJJ

Mmmm... potatoes


----------



## tchan001

Two Mert Tansu gyutos available on his website. A western honyaki and a western Damasteel.


----------



## CiderBear

@labor of love  
#18 Kurouchi Gyuto knife 270mm: Extra wideTotal length 440mm, blade 270mm, width 66mm, thickness 4.8-2.5mm, double bevel, material iron clad blue #2.
Price: JPY52,000 In stock


----------



## Slim278

CiderBear said:


> @labor of love
> #18 Kurouchi Gyuto knife 270mm: Extra wideTotal length 440mm, blade 270mm, width 66mm, thickness 4.8-2.5mm, double bevel, material iron clad blue #2.
> Price: JPY52,000 In stock


That is going to be a thick heavy one at 2.5mm thick at the tip. I would ask him what it weighs before committing to buy.


----------



## tgfencer

CiderBear said:


> @labor of love
> #18 Kurouchi Gyuto knife 270mm: Extra wideTotal length 440mm, blade 270mm, width 66mm, thickness 4.8-2.5mm, double bevel, material iron clad blue #2.
> Price: JPY52,000 In stock



Given the recent examples I've seen on this forum, I'd be a bit worried about what that knife might weigh.


----------



## M1k3

Slim278 said:


> That is going to be a thick heavy one at 2.5mm thick at the tip. I would ask him what it weighs before committing to buy.


Around 370-380 grams?


----------



## Slim278

M1k3 said:


> Around 370-380 grams?


I have this one weighing 377g
Total length 420mm, blade 255mm, width 64mm, thickness 4.8-2.7mm, double bevel, material iron clad blue #2.

#18 is 270mm x 66mm, my guess is closer to 400g.


----------



## TSF415

CiderBear said:


> @labor of love
> #18 Kurouchi Gyuto knife 270mm: Extra wideTotal length 440mm, blade 270mm, width 66mm, thickness 4.8-2.5mm, double bevel, material iron clad blue #2.
> Price: JPY52,000 In stock


Probably 400g


----------



## TSF415

Slim278 said:


> I have this one weighing 377g
> Total length 420mm, blade 255mm, width 64mm, thickness 4.8-2.7mm, double bevel, material iron clad blue #2.
> 
> #18 is 270mm x 66mm, my guess is closer to 400g.


Lol I responded before seeing your response


----------



## SHOWERDOOKIE

Kiyoshi Kato Dama Hunting 110mm Red Mallee Burl


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## tchan001

Xerxes has some new knives available right now in his shop





Alle verfügbaren Messer


Alle verfügbaren Messer/all available knives




www.xerxes-knives-shop.com


----------



## dsk

tchan001 said:


> Xerxes has some new knives available right now in his shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alle verfügbaren Messer
> 
> 
> Alle verfügbaren Messer/all available knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.xerxes-knives-shop.com


Oh damn some lefty knives


----------



## jeffscot

tchan001 said:


> Xerxes has some new knives available right now in his shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alle verfügbaren Messer
> 
> 
> Alle verfügbaren Messer/all available knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.xerxes-knives-shop.com


yes, and he has opened up to orders billed and shipped to the USA


----------



## Barmoley

jeffscot said:


> yes, and he has opened up to orders billed and shipped to the USA


Oh yeah, when did be change his policies?


----------



## jeffscot

Barmoley said:


> Oh yeah, when did be change his policies?


he has been able to ship to usa (bought one a month ago), and he told me today he is now billing to usa as well.


----------



## friz

How much was the integral that just sold?


----------



## tchan001

friz said:


> How much was the integral that just sold?


I don't remember exactly but it was somewhere between EUR3600-3900 with VAT.


----------



## friz

tchan001 said:


> I don't remember exactly but it was somewhere between EUR3600-3900 with VAT.


Are you sure?


----------



## Corradobrit1

tchan001 said:


> I don't remember exactly but it was somewhere between EUR3600-3900 with VAT.


No, it was much less than that.


----------



## tchan001

The integral was the star of the batch with the ironwood handle. I'm definitely sure it was in the 3xxx range and I didn't want to spend that much. I bought #77 instead 
Of course the price was cheaper than the shown price as I am outside Europe so no VAT was paid. The shown price includes VAT. Worldwide shipping was an extra EUR40.34


----------



## friz

even 3000euros is very very expensive for a knife.


----------



## tchan001

Yes, but someone bought it right off the bat. I don't know exactly when because I was busy filling in my order details so I only saw it was gone after I completed my order.


----------



## DoubleJJ

Good lord! I wouldn’t be able to use it or ship it or take it out of the box!


----------



## TheVincenzo

jeffscot said:


> he has been able to ship to usa (bought one a month ago), and he told me today he is now billing to usa as well.



Do you have to contact him directly? His website says there are no shipping options for the US.


----------



## jeffscot

friz said:


> How much was the integral that just sold?


3990 euro with VAT . . . sold 20 seconds after jannis posted it.



TheVincenzo said:


> Do you have to contact him directly? His website says there are no shipping options for the US.


when attempting to purchase it came back with that? i had the same thing happen to me today, and told jannis about it.


----------



## TheVincenzo

jeffscot said:


> when attempting to purchase it came back with that? i had the same thing happen to me today, and told jannis about it.



Yeah is said something along the lines of "no shipping options available to this country"


----------



## Corradobrit1

jeffscot said:


> 3990 euro with VAT . . . sold 20 seconds after jannis posted it.
> 
> when attempting to purchase it came back with that? i had the same thing happen to me today, and told jannis about it.


He must have posted the integral later. When I checked there were still 2 custom knives available. The profile doesn't appeal so I didn't check too carefully. Congrats to Jannis for pulling in those numbers. Says a lot about the respect people have for his work.


----------



## F-Flash

Some video of the integral


----------



## tchan001

This is the one I bought.

If I read the description correctly, the jacket is made with historical iron from the years 1735 and 1653.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Your chance to own a Kato









Kiyoshi Kato Damascus Utility or Paper Knife 150mm


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## madelinez

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Your chance to own a Kato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiyoshi Kato Damascus Utility or Paper Knife 150mm
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com



I wish he'd make some more gyutos from the nickel/carbon steel billets he has left.


----------



## ma_sha1

madelinez said:


> I wish he'd make some more gyutos from the nickel/carbon steel billets he has left.




Agreed, he seems to be focusing on making gimmicky knives now, geared towards maximum price to effort ratio, knowing it’ll be gobbled up by someone chasing the name.


----------



## tgfencer

ma_sha1 said:


> Agreed, he seems to be focusing on making gimmicky knives now, geared towards maximum price to effort ratio, knowing it’ll be gobbled up by someone chasing the name.



Well that's baseless speculation if I ever saw it. For one thing, those damascus gyutos could sell for way more than a paper knife ever would. For a second, it's dangerous to attempt to accurately equate a vendor's pricing with a craftsman's take home pay.

Not to be overly rude, but perhaps its best to avoid attributing intentions to someone you personally know nothing about. The man's in his 70's with a lifetime of work and success to his name, seems to me he can choose to make whatever he wishes.


----------



## Nagakin

In my 70s I'd make what I want to make and tough luck on everything else. If he decided to exclusively make hairpins for his grandchildren, he'd be well within his right. We're lucky as it is.


----------



## Corradobrit1

ma_sha1 said:


> Agreed, he seems to be focusing on making gimmicky knives now, geared towards maximum price to effort ratio, knowing it’ll be gobbled up by someone chasing the name.


No, I think he's just fulfilling an order book thats chock full.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Nagakin said:


> In my 70s I'd make what I want to make and tough luck on everything else. If he decided to exclusively make hairpins for his grandchildren, he'd be well within his right. We're lucky as it is.


His Uncle made tweezers for goodness sake


----------



## IsoJ

Halcyonforge damascus online


----------



## danemonji

IsoJ said:


> Halcyonforge damascus online


Where?


----------



## IsoJ

danemonji said:


> Where?











240x54 Azure Distortion — Halcyon Forge


This is a 240mm pattern welded gyuto, the steels used are 1095/15n20. The pattern used for this knife is an intricate mosaic pattern that I’ve ripped in half and put back together. I’ve named this one Azure Distortion due to the distorted nature of the pattern. I have paired the blade with a dyed b




www.halcyonforge.com


----------



## daddy yo yo

Probably he meant this one: 240x54 Azure Distortion — Halcyon Forge


----------



## tostadas

Munetoshi Kurouchi Petty 165mm


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com





These are back in stock. Anyone in interested in buying one with me to save on shipping? (I'm located west coast USA)


----------



## Runner_up

^^ Such useful little knives


----------



## soigne_west

Some Kochi back on JKI


----------



## Bobo530

thanks for heads up on Kochi. Got one. The one time I didn't check email for in stock notification.


----------



## Jville

tostadas said:


> Munetoshi Kurouchi Petty 165mm
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are back in stock. Anyone in interested in buying one with me to save on shipping? (I'm located west coast USA)


I might be down, but I live in Florida.


----------



## Vancouversam

There was 2 shig Kasumi 240 & 270 went alive on JNS


----------



## friz

Vancouversam said:


> There was 2 shig Kasumi 240 & 270 went alive on JNS


He probably just put them there, soon to be available, not yet possible to purchase.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

That time again, get some Katos






Special - Japanese Natural Stones







www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## ExistentialHero

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> That time again, get some Katos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special - Japanese Natural Stones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com



There's even a tamahagane kamisori for the wet-shaver who has everything: Kanekuni Kiyoshi Kato Tamahagene Watetsu Kamisori 50mm


----------



## tgfencer

Shigefusa Kasumi 270 mm Wa Gyuto


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com





Also this is still available


----------



## Twigg

tgfencer said:


> Shigefusa Kasumi 270 mm Wa Gyuto
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this is still available


Not anymore


----------



## dafox

Korin, 20% off knives.


----------



## Twigg

Korin has the only real sale I came across too. I was hoping for a 4th of July sale in the states, but its probably for the best.


----------



## M1k3

Twigg said:


> Korin has the only real sale I came across too. I was hoping for a 4th of July sale in the states, but its probably for the best.


Maxim at JNS is going on vacation soon. If he does what he did last year, he'll have a sale during that time and not shipping either. But it is a sale...


----------



## Twigg

Epic Edge is running a 4th of July discount.

*4th of July discounts at BladeGallery, Epicurean Edge, BladeConnection and Shave Envy!*
​Whether you're looking for chef's knives, custom knives, practical and tactical knives, or shaving and manicure gear, we appreciate that you shop with us.

*Use coupon for up to $505 off!!*

Use *July4-25* for $25 off for orders > $285
Use *July4-55* for $55 off for orders >$585
Use *July4-105* for $105 off orders> $1085
Use *July4-255* for $255 off orders >$2585
Use *July4-505* for $505 off orders> $5085


----------



## banzai_burrito

Heads up for the cleaver aficionados, there's a Konosuke cleaver on the **To-Go forums


----------



## F-Flash

EUROLINE Carbon Collection - Kramer by ZWILLING J.A. Henckels 10 Chef's Knife (Free Shipping)


• Made in Seki Japan • Straight carbon steel 52100 • 61 Rockwell Hardness • Razor sharpness • Ultimate comfort • Brass half-bolster • Fully rounded and mirror polished spine • Fully tapered blade and tang • 15 degree angle per side • Traditional 3-step hand-honed edge • Hand-finshed...




homebutcher.com





If someone is into these, I even considered buying it myself just to see if I'd like it.


----------



## Viggetorr

F-Flash said:


> EUROLINE Carbon Collection - Kramer by ZWILLING J.A. Henckels 10 Chef's Knife (Free Shipping)
> 
> 
> • Made in Seki Japan • Straight carbon steel 52100 • 61 Rockwell Hardness • Razor sharpness • Ultimate comfort • Brass half-bolster • Fully rounded and mirror polished spine • Fully tapered blade and tang • 15 degree angle per side • Traditional 3-step hand-honed edge • Hand-finshed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homebutcher.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone is into these, I even considered buying it myself just to see if I'd like it.



Great knives, I use my 200 as a fancy beater. They are sturdy as hell.


----------



## danemonji

F-Flash said:


> EUROLINE Carbon Collection - Kramer by ZWILLING J.A. Henckels 10 Chef's Knife (Free Shipping)
> 
> 
> • Made in Seki Japan • Straight carbon steel 52100 • 61 Rockwell Hardness • Razor sharpness • Ultimate comfort • Brass half-bolster • Fully rounded and mirror polished spine • Fully tapered blade and tang • 15 degree angle per side • Traditional 3-step hand-honed edge • Hand-finshed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homebutcher.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone is into these, I even considered buying it myself just to see if I'd like it.


At this price for that steel that finish and that handle i think is a best buy. I've just ordered mine. Thanks for the input


----------



## F-Flash

There was 9 in stock when I posted it, now it shows sold out. They flew out fast or the price was mistake and they pulled them


----------



## Nagakin

F-Flash said:


> There was 9 in stock when I posted it, now it shows sold out. They flew out fast or the price was mistake and they pulled them


5 prolly went to KKF


----------



## JayS20

F-Flash said:


> There was 9 in stock when I posted it, now it shows sold out. They flew out fast or the price was mistake and they pulled them


Not sure, they have been online since yesterday. So not really a surprise they sold out. I was surprised they were online for so long.


----------



## robrpb

They probably pulled them and they are now back at $349.95.


----------



## labor of love

Not really a fan of the Kramer profile but those handles are surprisingly very comfortable in hand.


----------



## danemonji

Now they show stock for 350$. I payed 230$ for mine shipped internationally


----------



## Bcos17

Definitely not a mistake. He posted the deal on his instagram story yesterday. He has done similar sales in the past with the Kramers. I recall seeing an 8 inch stainless for 150-160 and the 8 inch damascus for 220 a while back.


----------



## esoo

I ordered mine - I've been missing that knife for a while, and Zwilling Canada no longer carries it.


----------



## F-Flash

Next up, 









Isasmedjan Sujihiki 270mm


Precisely tailored to Sushi Chefs, striving for quality at every level. These Isasmedjan Sujihikis are rocking a German 1.2519 high carbon core steel sandwiched between wrought iron. It is one of the finest non stainless steel which is also similar to the Japanese Aogami#2 carbon steel. Because...




knifeline.shop


----------



## TSF415

F-Flash said:


> Next up,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isasmedjan Sujihiki 270mm
> 
> 
> Precisely tailored to Sushi Chefs, striving for quality at every level. These Isasmedjan Sujihikis are rocking a German 1.2519 high carbon core steel sandwiched between wrought iron. It is one of the finest non stainless steel which is also similar to the Japanese Aogami#2 carbon steel. Because...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knifeline.shop


That thing looks mean. I really love all the recent things I’ve seen from him.


----------



## Twigg

The JULY10 code on their FB page provide a 10% discount too!


----------



## ian

F-Flash said:


> Next up,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isasmedjan Sujihiki 270mm
> 
> 
> Precisely tailored to Sushi Chefs, striving for quality at every level. These Isasmedjan Sujihikis are rocking a German 1.2519 high carbon core steel sandwiched between wrought iron. It is one of the finest non stainless steel which is also similar to the Japanese Aogami#2 carbon steel. Because...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knifeline.shop



That is so awesome. I’m looking for a suji, but my budget’s about $200 less than that, unfortunately. Want.


----------



## Bobo530

I love my gyuto, anyone have experience with Jonas suji.


----------



## banzai_burrito

160mm x 50mm LaSeur petty spotted for sale


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Shigefusa Kurouchi santoku available at Dictum, €250


----------



## Southpaw

Giovanny Torres said:


> Shigefusa Kurouchi santoku available at Dictum, €250


I got an email about a kitaeji and by the time I went on dictum it was gone. I’d only go for a 180 santoku in ku


----------



## SHOWERDOOKIE

Kiyoshi Kato Damascus Hunting 75mm Ironwood

Kato hunter on JNS


----------



## dsk

anyone buy the new kaeru iron/white2 workhorse? 240 is sold out atm but I just might nab that 210. Really beefy looking

*jk the 210 sold out today. Still interested.


----------



## IsoJ

If you have spare pocket money EVA - Don Nguyen Knives


----------



## Tristan

IsoJ said:


> If you have spare pocket money EVA - Don Nguyen Knives


Seriously? 10k?


----------



## bahamaroot

So does this mean the Nguyen I bought several years ago for $500 is worth ten times that now?


----------



## TSF415




----------



## Repjapsteel

Good for Don that he is able to sell his work for that high.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Repjapsteel said:


> Good for Don that he is able to sell his work for that high.


And Joe Schrum


----------



## Repjapsteel

Corradobrit1 said:


> And Joe Schrum


Of course! I forgot this was a collaborative piece between them.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Shigefusa 180mm Santoku


Hand made in Sanjo Niigata by the Iizuka family brand Shigefusa. Free forged iron clad 'spicy' Swedish carbon steel with horn ferruled ho wood handle.




bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com


----------



## ian

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Shigefusa 180mm Santoku
> 
> 
> Hand made in Sanjo Niigata by the Iizuka family brand Shigefusa. Free forged iron clad 'spicy' Swedish carbon steel with horn ferruled ho wood handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com



Looks nice. I found another one here too.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

ian said:


> Looks nice. I found another one here too.


Yeah I thought about posting there too, but I'm trying to limit my sarcasm today.


----------



## ian

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Yeah I thought about posting there too, but I'm trying to limit my sarcasm today.



sigh... i should learn from your example.


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> sigh... i should learn from your example.


No you shouldn’t


----------



## Carl Kotte

Monday, 21:00 Swedish time Birgerssonblades is going to offer some sweet blades. You can watch them now:Shop – Birgersson Blades


----------



## ma_sha1

ian said:


> Looks nice. I found another one here too.



Haha, lol.

Actually, I cannot use 180mm Santoku for my project because I need to raise the tip, which will lose edge length if starting with Santoku. I wanted to make the gyuto at least 180mm, had to start with Nakiri because the Shig. Nakiri has a high nose, the spine goes out further than the edge, so the resulting gyuto Edge becomes longer than the original Nakiri edge.


----------



## bahamaroot

Carl Kotte said:


> *Monday, 21:00 Swedish time* Birgerssonblades is going to offer some sweet blades. You can watch them now:Shop – Birgersson Blades


I know there has to be an Algebra formula somewhere for me to use to figure out when that is....


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

bahamaroot said:


> I know there has to be an Algebra formula somewhere for me to use to figure out when that is....


Should of joined the military...9pm.


----------



## bahamaroot

I know that means 9pm...in Sweden...


----------



## TSF415

These seem quite a bit more expensive than the ones released with Dalman


----------



## drsmp

VAT in list price - deducted if not applicable


----------



## tchan001

It's 9pm Swedish time. Time for Birgerssonblades


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

David Lisch, MS knife for sale.




__





BladeGallery: Fine handmade custom knives, art knives, swords, daggers






www.bladegallery.com


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

A couple of Haburns available.




__





BladeGallery: Fine handmade custom knives, art knives, swords, daggers






www.bladegallery.com


----------



## Carl Kotte

Some more Birgersson blades released.


----------



## Bobo530

Wish List #3 Nakiri 200mm 
Maybe He will release in future


----------



## Kristoffer

There’s a nice looking custom finished Munetoshi available at Cleancut, for those that are santoku inclined.


----------



## valgard

311 euro for a munetoshi santoku?


----------



## M1k3

valgard said:


> 311 euro for a munetoshi santoku?


It does have the right kind of handle on it though


----------



## valgard

M1k3 said:


> It does have the right kind of handle on it though


So does my Kochi


----------



## Carl Kotte

valgard said:


> 311 euro for a munetoshi santoku?


I wouldn’t buy it, but in a sense it’s reasonable, right? A lot of work went into making it come out that nice... and that’s why you shouldn’t pay Swedes to do your kasumis (not that you @valgard do).


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Yeah that’s kind of crazy for a santoku.. I think I would rather do that myself lol.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Robert Lavacca said:


> Yeah that’s kind of crazy for a santoku.. I think I would rather do that myself lol.


Same here! (Although in my case, the result wouldn’t be nearly as good. But, I’m fine with that).


----------



## ian

Eh, for the right buyer who has more money than time (or hasn’t learned how to do those kind of modifications), this could be a good purchase.


----------



## TSF415

And someone who wasn’t in europe so they didn't pay the 20%vat. I bought 2 Munetoshi's from clean cut and they were quite a bit cheaper than jns. If someone wanted to pay to get it professionally pimped out, I guess that's how much it would cost.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Where the heck is Xzibit when you need him.


----------



## Twigg

CKC has new Jiro's in stock

Edit- Not anymore


----------



## JayS20

Summer Sale on JNS starting today up to 10th of August. 
Right now Munetoshi Honyaki 210.


----------



## esoo

I've been staring at the Munetoshi Honyaki for over a year and half. Just never been able to make my mind up on it and pull the trigger.


----------



## JayS20

esoo said:


> I've been staring at the Munetoshi Honyaki for over a year and half. Just never been able to make my mind up on it and pull the trigger.


Do it now. Not the greatest hamon ever but still quite nice when polished and for the sale price it's good value. I have the 210 one and really like it, no regrets.


----------



## esoo

JayS20 said:


> Do it now. Not the greatest hamon ever but still quite nice when polished and for the sale price it's good value. I have the 210 one and really like it, no regrets.



How's the edge retention? I've got some White 2 and I'd like longer edge retention. It's not that I use my knives that hard, but I'm an OK sharpener so I just don't like to do it that often.


----------



## JayS20

I would rate it as pretty good for a White steel. Used it at work full time for a week with no problems. Before sharpening I just used a strop to keep the sharpness. While still a White steel, edge retention was overall nice imo and quite nice to sharpen. 
@Matus might also chime in here and push you over the top, he has it a bit longer than I do.


----------



## Receiver52

Been watching this one for a while. Just ordered it. Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Matus

I really like the form factor and the HT is fantastic. I have not expected that white#2 can be so hard and tough at the same time. So if one is looking for a nimble, semi-laser with an actual distal taper and very good grind, it is hard to go wrong with it.


----------



## McMan

Just looked at that one... What happened to DKK?! 4000dkk is now $632. Granted, I haven't bought anything from Maxim in a while, but the dkk is on a moonshot...


----------



## JayS20

McMan said:


> Just looked at that one... What happened to DKK?! 4000dkk is now $632. Granted, I haven't bought anything from Maxim in a while, but the dkk is on a moonshot...


Just checked Danish Crowns are staying quite consistant while the US Dollar plummeted. Need to buy something from the US lol.
Swedish Crowns are pretty high right now. 210 Birgersson was nearly as much as I paid for my 240 Dalman Collab knife.


----------



## Carl Kotte

JayS20 said:


> Just checked Danish Crowns are staying quite consistant while the US Dollar plummeted. Need to buy something from the US lol.
> Swedish Crowns are pretty high right now. 210 Birgersson was nearly as much as I paid for my 240 Dalman Collab knife.


It’s true. I noticed this the other day too. Time for investment. Postpone selling.


----------



## ian

Fahhhhk. I don’t like losing the power of the dollar.


----------



## BillHanna

ian said:


> Fahhhhk. I don’t like losing the power of the dollar.


Get some Australian shops to sell more brands lol


----------



## Codered

Should I state the obvious? The US dollar is depreciating due to the worsening covid situation. While most E.U. countries have the situation under control and are working on rebuilding their economy, U.S. economy contracted by 30% since the pandemic.


----------



## tchan001

You need to look at the price chart of Australian Dollars against US Dollars. Aussie dollar has risen quite a bit as well.


----------



## ian

It’s not a mystery why it’s happening, it’s just frustrating.


----------



## tchan001

When the US can easily borrow another cheap interest-paying trillion dollars into existence, that's a lot of new dollars chasing after a limited supply of goods.


----------



## esoo

Matus said:


> I really like the form factor and the HT is fantastic. I have not expected that white#2 can be so hard and tough at the same time. So if one is looking for a nimble, semi-laser with an actual distal taper and very good grind, it is hard to go wrong with it.



Thanks Matus. I had errands to do and by the time I could look again. It was sold out. Maybe the next time they go on sale...


----------



## juice

JayS20 said:


> Right now Munetoshi Honyaki 210.


Yeah, AU$650. Not today.

OTOH, Okimitu Shirataka Petty 150mm for AU$160 is more in my ballpark (and the size I'm after


----------



## Gregmega

esoo said:


> I've been staring at the Munetoshi Honyaki for over a year and half. Just never been able to make my mind up on it and pull the trigger.


Mmmmmmmmmm nope. Plenty of other knives at that price that are easily better contenders.


----------



## M1k3

So American's should buy Canadian? Or did their dollar strengthen against ours also?


----------



## tchan001

Canadian dollar also raised a bit since March against the US dollar.


----------



## esoo

Gregmega said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm nope. Plenty of other knives at that price that are easily better contenders.



The only reason I'm look at it is to try an "affordable" honyaki. I suspect that my Fuji FM in White 2 is an "equal" heat treatment of white and was had for less. 

What I really want to score a deal on is a top notch treatment of blue....


----------



## tostadas

Munetoshi Honyaki Gyuto 240mm


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com





The 240 is now up on the sale section


----------



## Bobo530

__





Dan Prendergast Knives


Hand forged kitchen knives. Carbon steel, sustainable materials and processes, fine craftsmanship and traditional know-how, heirloom kitchen tools.



www.prendergastknives.com





Several knives up.


----------



## Carl Kotte

More Birgersson goodness in 1h 45 mins.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Compared to what Hocho charges this is a real bargain








Japanese Saji Takeshi SG2 Damascus Gyuto Chef Knife 210mm Blue Turquoise Japan | eBay


Saji Takeshi SG2 Super Gold 2 Damascus Matte Finish Gyuto Chef's Knife 210mm Blue Turquoise. Blacksmith : Saji Uchi Hamono (Forging Cutlery)　/ Takeshi Saji. Takeshi Saji is a traditional craftsman who is the third generation in Saji Uchi hamono Co., Ltd.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Three Jiro nakiri popped up on protooling. I grabbed #148. Someone grabbed another one. Looks like #150 is left if someone is interested.
Edit: sorry #149 is available


----------



## Slim278

Japanny has a 10% off all deba sale

* DEBA10OFF *


----------



## esoo

For those in the Greater Toronto Area - Zwilling Canada is having their warehouse sale this weekend. Usually some deals on Zkramer/Miyabi/Staub can be found (and the lower lines as well if that's your thing)


----------



## Slim278

esoo said:


> For those in the Greater Toronto Area - Zwilling Canada is having their warehouse sale this weekend. Usually some deals on Zkramer/Miyabi/Staub can be found (and the lower lines as well if that's your thing)


I do like my Staub cast iron however it is hard for me to take the sales from them seriously as some of the items they have seem to be on sale perpetually.


----------



## esoo

Slim278 said:


> I do like my Staub cast iron however it is hard for me to take the sales from them seriously as some of the items they have seem to be on sale perpetually.



Very true. You have to know your pricing on items when you walk in but there is deals to be had on occasion. My two best buys from previous years were a Staub Tagine and a B-Stock Miyabi Birchwood Gyuto. The majority is nothing special price wise however.


----------



## Repjapsteel

ZDP189 honyaki gyuto single bevel.









Yoshida Hamono - ZDP189 Honyaki - 240mm Gyuto - Custom Western Handle - Mirror Polish


Brand: Yoshida HamonoLine: ZDP-189 HonyakiProfile: GyutoEdge Steel: ZDP-189Steel Type: Semi-StainlessCladding Material: N/ABevel: SingleBevel Symmetry: 0/100Hand Orientation: RightHandle: Pakka WesternTotal Length: mmEdge Length: 252mmSpine Length: 261mmBlade Height: 50mmThickness at Spine...




strata-portland.myshopify.com


----------



## Midsummer

Repjapsteel said:


> ZDP189 honyaki gyuto single bevel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshida Hamono - ZDP189 Honyaki - 240mm Gyuto - Custom Western Handle - Mirror Polish
> 
> 
> Brand: Yoshida HamonoLine: ZDP-189 HonyakiProfile: GyutoEdge Steel: ZDP-189Steel Type: Semi-StainlessCladding Material: N/ABevel: SingleBevel Symmetry: 0/100Hand Orientation: RightHandle: Pakka WesternTotal Length: mmEdge Length: 252mmSpine Length: 261mmBlade Height: 50mmThickness at Spine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strata-portland.myshopify.com


That is a cool knife!!!!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Who knew $800 pizza cutters were a thing








Big Wheel Thor Pizza Cutter | Eatingtools.com


Brilliantly executed Damasteel stainless damascus in a shape of a pizza wheel is made by bladesmith Rick Petko to inspire each crust gathering thin and thick.




www.eatingtools.com


----------



## parbaked

Corradobrit1 said:


> Who knew $800 pizza cutters were a thing











Rolling Thunder Pizza Cutter | Eatingtools.com


The exquisite result of a leader in mosaic damascus pattern design combining steel, bronze, and samba antler to create a pizza cutter. Thank you, David Lisch.




www.eatingtools.com


----------



## juice

Corradobrit1 said:


> Who knew $800 pizza cutters were a thing


I saw a really oversized Damascus pizza cutter on IG in the last couple of days. No price on it, but I did think it looked somewhat ridiculous. (OTOH, I've gone right off Damascus these days - function is what I care about! (Says the bloke with a Shun, a Tojiro and a handful of Furis...))


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> I saw a really oversized Damascus pizza cutter on IG in the last couple of days. No price on it, but I did think it looked somewhat ridiculous. (OTOH, I've gone right off Damascus these days - function is what I care about! (Says the bloke with a Shun, a Tojiro and a handful of Furis...))


Shun Paring?


----------



## juice

M1k3 said:


> Shun Paring?


Nothing so good, Gyuto. And it's by far the best knife I've got... (Well, the Tojiro is OK but I'm lefthanded and it's not, so...)


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> Nothing so good, Gyuto. And it's by far the best knife I've got... (Well, the Tojiro is OK but I'm lefthanded and it's not, so...)


Oh I see. Wrong handed. Rumor is if @CiderBear buys the knife, there's a 96.8% chance it'll have a wrong handed bias. Right @labor of love?


----------



## juice

M1k3 said:


> Oh I see. Wrong handed.


Yeah, see, I knew so little when I bought it, I didn't realise that knives like that (boning knife) were made almost exclusively for wrong-handed people, I was used to knives that were bi-beveled. And I wanted a smaller knife to use, and it was cheap, so I bought it. And so we learn...


----------



## M1k3

I don't make the rules. Most overseas makers seem to dislike wrong handed people. Not your fault you can't use the Right one


----------



## josemartinlopez

Repjapsteel said:


> ZDP189 honyaki gyuto single bevel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshida Hamono - ZDP189 Honyaki - 240mm Gyuto - Custom Western Handle - Mirror Polish
> 
> 
> Brand: Yoshida HamonoLine: ZDP-189 HonyakiProfile: GyutoEdge Steel: ZDP-189Steel Type: Semi-StainlessCladding Material: N/ABevel: SingleBevel Symmetry: 0/100Hand Orientation: RightHandle: Pakka WesternTotal Length: mmEdge Length: 252mmSpine Length: 261mmBlade Height: 50mmThickness at Spine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strata-portland.myshopify.com


How does one even use a ZDP189 honyaki gyuto single bevel?


----------



## ian

josemartinlopez said:


> How does one even use a ZDP189 honyaki gyuto single bevel?



One doesn’t.


----------



## BillHanna

Munetoshi butcher is 118.65 right now. 36.39 for shipping, if you don’t reach the threshold. Buy them all so I don’t get side eyed by my wife next week.


----------



## BillHanna

BillHanna said:


> Munetoshi butcher is 118.65 right now. 36.39 for shipping, if you don’t reach the threshold. Buy them all so I don’t get side eyed by my wife next week.


GONE. Much appreciated.


----------



## Nagakin

BillHanna said:


> GONE. Much appreciated.


I already have "Bill told me to" and a dumb look on my face ready to go.


----------



## Garm

Can't believe I missed Toyama, both 240 and 210.


----------



## BillHanna

Nagakin said:


> I already have "Bill told me to" and a dumb look on my face ready to go.


Teamwork makes the dream work


----------



## Hamesjo

Whoever snagged that 300 Toyama sujihiki, kudos to you!


----------



## IsoJ

Kato kiritsuke gyuto and shige 210 kitaeji coming to JNS site


----------



## Codered

IsoJ said:


> Kato kiritsuke gyuto and shige 210 kitaeji coming to JNS site


According to a thread here very bad knifes. They wedge like crazy on potatoes( if you can believe that). Yet they will be gone off the site in less than 10 secons. The price is an all time high 1780$


----------



## Jville

Codered said:


> According to a thread here very bad knifes. They wedge like crazy on potatoes( if you can believe that). Yet they will be gone off the site in less than 10 secons. The price is an all time high 1780$


Arent they already gone?


----------



## friz

no is available


----------



## friz

friz said:


> no is available


not anymore. shig still up


----------



## Codered

No, grasshopper. When they are gone, they be gone from the site all together. Just refresh and they will be enabled when he posts them


----------



## Codered

But remember you have to fight agains hundreds doing the same thing. Here are some good advices in your hunt for glory:
1.) Be logged into your account so that information about address and user is in the history of the page. Will help you with autocomplete
1.5) Have patience and just keep refreshing for the next 5 hours or more. Don’t give up! Bring food and water. Make sure you’ve been to the bathroom first 
2.) Open a notepad next to your browser window where the item you seek is opened and refreshed constantly. In the notepad put your credit card number, expiry date and cvc code from the back of your card. Also copy in the clipboard memory the card number.
Why ? because you need to paste these details in the browser in 5 seconds. So half the screen browser, half the card details so you can copy paste like crazy.
3.)once you add the item in your basket it’s not over. Many others also have it so if you are logged into the account and quicky enter the card details copy pasting you have an edge while the others are typing
4.) Enjoy the knife grasshopper!


----------



## Jville

Yeah, the Kitaeji is out of my reach at that price. But it's there. Im sure it will sell pretty quickly. I know he's probably pushed up the prices to discourage flipping. You got to be a high roller now. Plus, it's a 210 and I have a 210 Kasumi, but I still would of really like to of got it if I had the cash.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Prices for Shig's have gone up a LOT. Over $1420 excl tax for a 210 Wa Kitaeji 

Maybe Ma_sha has shown us the light


----------



## simar

juice said:


> I saw a really oversized Damascus pizza cutter on IG in the last couple of days. No price on it, but I did think it looked somewhat ridiculous. (OTOH, I've gone right off Damascus these days - function is what I care about! (Says the bloke with a Shun, a Tojiro and a handful of Furis...))


The fact that these pricy pizza cutters are sold out is amazing..


----------



## parbaked

simar said:


> The fact that these pricy pizza cutters are sold out is amazing..


They're collectables and sold instantly to collectors of those makers.
First one by ABS Master Smith David Lisch sold for $1000.
Second one by Rick Petko, who was made famous by TV show American Chopper, sold for $800.

Both are low prices for any work by Lisch or Petko so they sell...


----------



## Corradobrit1

parbaked said:


> They're collectables and sold instantly to collectors of those makers.
> First one by ABS Master Smith David Lisch sold for $1000.
> Second one by Rick Petko, who was made famous by TV show American Chopper, sold for $800.
> 
> Both are low prices for any work by Lisch or Petko so they sell...


Care to guess what one from Jesse James would sell for? I guess celebrity adds a not inconsequential surcharge.


----------



## parbaked

CM cutter would be perfect because you could also use it to grate your parmigiano....manga!


----------



## Corradobrit1

What bargain in the custom pizza cutter sector. Only $265








Brass Pizza Cutter | Eatingtools.com


A brass pizza wheel of playful sophistication with minimalist design, created using traditional techniques, handcrafted by Kenny Son of Studiokyss.




www.eatingtools.com


----------



## bahamaroot

Jville said:


> Yeah, the Kitaeji is out of my reach at that price. But it's there. Im sure it will sell pretty quickly. *I know he's probably pushed up the prices to discourage flipping.* You got to be a high roller now. Plus, it's a 210 and I have a 210 Kasumi, but I still would of really like to of got it if I had the cash.


Yeah, Maxim has got smart and is doing the flipping himself now.


----------



## Twigg

Corradobrit1 said:


> What bargain in the custom pizza cutter sector. Only $265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brass Pizza Cutter | Eatingtools.com
> 
> 
> A brass pizza wheel of playful sophistication with minimalist design, created using traditional techniques, handcrafted by Kenny Son of Studiokyss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eatingtools.com


This one is ridiculous! Looks like the wheel was cut out of the back of a galvanized junction box.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Twigg said:


> This one is ridiculous! Looks like the wheel was cut out of the back of a galvanized junction box.


Some loony bought the "tinned brass" custom pizza cutter. Guess I'm not woke enough.

I'm sure it will go nicely with the collection of CM custom knives and parmesan graters


----------



## Codered

Corradobrit1 said:


> Some loony bought the "tinned brass" custom pizza cutter. Guess I'm not woke enough.
> 
> I'm sure it will go nicely with the collection of CM custom knives and parmesan graters


Bro you need to get woke:


----------



## Twigg

Maybe it is not in contact long enough, but I would expect tin to foul the sauce taste.


----------



## juice

Corradobrit1 said:


> Some loony bought the "tinned brass" custom pizza cutter. Guess I'm not woke enough.


DUDE! You are SO underselling it!



> Handcrafted in Sydney, Australia by Kenny Son of Studiokyss, a remarkable, minimalist pizza wheel design that adds a *twist of playful sophistication* to any pizza experience. The delicately curved brass handle is fastened to an 80mm wide wheel of tinned brass. The *textured, rough glow of the tin*, simple and traditional *in both application and aesthetic*, combined with the *unique, open handle design, and superb functionality*, make this pizza tool a gift not to be forgotten, and a favorite object in the kitchen.



TBH, this level of BS is what I aim for in my meal descriptions, but I guess my lack of ability in this area is why I ended up in journalism(/PR) and not marketing.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Would love to know what's so 'remarkable' about that pizza cutter.... apart from the US$265 asking price. And if I brought that home my SO would make sure it was never 'forgotten'. In fact I'd probably never be allowed control of a CC again.


----------



## Corradobrit1

juice said:


> DUDE! You are SO underselling it!
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, this level of BS is what I aim for in my meal descriptions, but I guess my lack of ability in this area is why I neded up in journalism(/PR) and not marketing.


DUDE! Get WOKE


----------



## M1k3

Corradobrit1 said:


> Would love to know what's so 'remarkable' about that pizza cutter.... apart from the US$265 asking price. And if I brought that home my SO would make sure it was never 'forgotten'. In fact I'd probably never be allowed control of a CC again.


PayPal allows loading cash at select stores through the app, FYI.


----------



## BillHanna

M1k3 said:


> PayPal allows loading cash at select stores through the app, FYI.


Devilish enabler


----------



## j22582536

Corradobrit1 said:


> Prices for Shig's have gone up a LOT. Over $1420 excl tax for a 210 Wa Kitaeji
> 
> Maybe Ma_sha has shown us the light



Yeah... Prices for Shigs and Kato (especially Kato) has gone up so much to the point where I can no longer pull the trigger. I really wanted the Kiritsuke Kato, but the price is just way too high for just a Kasumi knife. I remember I got my Damascus 240 Gyuto for just around $900ish USD years ago.


----------



## Vancouversam

Another Shig is up on site ! and I agree the price is definitely not for flippers.


----------



## Bcos17

240 Honyaki K tip available at Isasmedjan.


----------



## panda

kato available on bst


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> kato available on bst


PM sent


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> kato available on bst


GLWS


----------



## IsoJ

Shi han website one ss clad 52100 gyuto and aebl nakiri Online now


----------



## tchan001

Pegasus 10" Chef's Knife - Kramer Knives


Inspired by MC Escher’s Pegasus (No. 105) – 1959 We have pushed the boundaries of traditional bladesmithing to bring you our interpretation of a tessellation in steel while demonstrating the limits of forge welding to date. Escher’s mathematical inspired style has always captured our attention...



kramerknives.com


----------



## ma_sha1

tchan001 said:


> Pegasus 10" Chef's Knife - Kramer Knives
> 
> 
> Inspired by MC Escher’s Pegasus (No. 105) – 1959 We have pushed the boundaries of traditional bladesmithing to bring you our interpretation of a tessellation in steel while demonstrating the limits of forge welding to date. Escher’s mathematical inspired style has always captured our attention...
> 
> 
> 
> kramerknives.com


Etching?


----------



## Corradobrit1

tchan001 said:


> Pegasus 10" Chef's Knife - Kramer Knives
> 
> 
> Inspired by MC Escher’s Pegasus (No. 105) – 1959 We have pushed the boundaries of traditional bladesmithing to bring you our interpretation of a tessellation in steel while demonstrating the limits of forge welding to date. Escher’s mathematical inspired style has always captured our attention...
> 
> 
> 
> kramerknives.com


Thats pants


----------



## Jville

Maybe I could trade my 2500 Diesel Ram for it. Do you think the Pegasus would pull my food trailer?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Jville said:


> Maybe I could trade my 2500 Diesel Ram for it. Do you think the Pegasus would pull my food trailer?


For $50K it better, and more, like make me a 3* Michelin chef


----------



## juice

Corradobrit1 said:


> For $50K it better, and more, like make me a 3* Michelin chef


This reminds me of the days when I was a photographer, and you'd take a really well-executed shot, and everyone wanted to know: "what gear did you use?"


----------



## M1k3

Corradobrit1 said:


> For $50K it better, and more, like make me a 3* Michelin chef


Just pretend to be one with beaters


----------



## ma_sha1

Corradobrit1 said:


> For $50K it better, and more, like make me a 3* Michelin chef



Buy it, gift it to the review guy, get a star


----------



## tchan001

ma_sha1, sell your wife's moutai collection and make the Kramer her newest favorite knife.


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

tchan001 said:


> Pegasus 10" Chef's Knife - Kramer Knives
> 
> 
> Inspired by MC Escher’s Pegasus (No. 105) – 1959 We have pushed the boundaries of traditional bladesmithing to bring you our interpretation of a tessellation in steel while demonstrating the limits of forge welding to date. Escher’s mathematical inspired style has always captured our attention...
> 
> 
> 
> kramerknives.com


Wow.....now i think I saw everything about kramer. 50k  just blew my mind


----------



## danemonji

I bet it will sell. Some millionaire will not buy a cheap watch and decide to upgrade his chef knife.


----------



## cotedupy

There seems to be a fairly strong positive correlation between the price of a knife and how godawful ugly it is.


----------



## valgard

That Kramer is unsightly, crazy work but unsightly nonetheless.


----------



## lemeneid

At least it’s better looking than that other Free Willy one


----------



## Nagakin

I'd take the handle attached to a LaSeur tho


----------



## tostadas

Maybe @ma_sha1 can weld a dragon onto it.


----------



## ma_sha1

tostadas said:


> Maybe @ma_sha1 can weld a dragon onto it.



It looks like patterns by etching thou, I am sure dragons can be etched onto a blade.


----------



## M1k3

ma_sha1 said:


> It looks like patterns by etching thou, I am sure dragons can be etched onto a blade.


He forges pattern welded Damascus. He etches it afterwards to bring out the contrast between steel types.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Some nice looking TF Nashiji petty's (appear to be 135 and 150mm) for a great price @ CKC. Would def be worthwhile rehandling though. From the one pic on IG the grinds 'appear' to be good.


----------



## MrHiggins

I got an email last night that informed me that the Kochi V2 180 nakiri was in stock. I owned one and sold it about two years ago. I've missed it ever since. I actually tried to buy it back a few months ago, and the guy said "Take a Hike - I love this knife!" 

Anyway, I clicked on the link and saw only one available, so I snatched it up. I was surprised to see only one, so I asked Jon if this was actually the case. Jon said he was cleaning up and it was just laying there on a shelf. What a great find!


----------



## TSF415

Dalman Cleavers


----------



## Southpaw

So just saw that Ryky is auctioning all his knives to his patrons.

Can’t watch him for that long, is there anything good in there?


----------



## Twigg

Southpaw said:


> So just saw that Ryky is auctioning all his knives to his patrons.
> 
> Can’t watch him for that long, is there anything good in there?


@ma_sha1 posted something about it earlier. I tried to ask him for the summary, but I think the mods got it. Maybe he can summarize for us?


----------



## simar

Southpaw said:


> So just saw that Ryky is auctioning all his knives to his patrons.
> 
> Can’t watch him for that long, is there anything good in there?


a kato workhorse in w2 and a bunch of kurosaki


----------



## Repjapsteel

Southpaw said:


> So just saw that Ryky is auctioning all his knives to his patrons.
> 
> Can’t watch him for that long, is there anything good in there?


There was a Masamoto KS


----------



## Southpaw

Twigg said:


> @ma_sha1 posted something about it earlier. I tried to ask him for the summary, but I think the mods got it. Maybe he can summarize for us?


Why’d mods take it down?


----------



## Jville

Repjapsteel said:


> There was a Masamoto KS


That comes as a total surprise.


----------



## labor of love

If you’re into stainless there might be some deals to be had w the Burrfection auction. Might be a couple of carbon blades too. 
Nothing the forum would get excited about, but maybe good deals nevertheless.


----------



## labor of love

I watched the Burrfection video for the knives he’s auctioning, not because I’m interested but because I genuinely like Burrfection.
There’s a few R2 blades that look neat, a Sukenari ZDP gyuto, entry level single bevels, masamotos, Kurosaki stuff, Shiro Kamo, kato, Doi Honyaki...lots of $200-300 dammy things, kono gs...
Unfortunately no dalstrongs.


----------



## tchan001

That Sukenari ZDP gyuto had a defect so bad that Sukenari refuses to stamp their name on it.
He doesn't mention the Kato we love by name so to avoid confusion with Y. Kato which he does mention by name.


----------



## labor of love

Was the defect that bad? it sounds cosmetic in nature. 
But indeed, sorry folks on Kato workhorses in the auction.


----------



## tchan001

He does have a Kato WH in the auction, just didn't mention it by name.


----------



## Corradobrit1

I skimmed the vid but only Kiyoshi Kato knife I saw was a standard with octagonal handle. No WH


----------



## ma_sha1

Twigg said:


> @ma_sha1 posted something about it earlier. I tried to ask him for the summary, but I think the mods got it. Maybe he can summarize for us?



Gentlemen never tells. I can neither confirm nor deny this. My lips are sealed


----------



## tchan001

Corradobrit1 said:


> I skimmed the vid but only Kiyoshi Kato knife I saw was a standard with octagonal handle. No WH


I looked at the video again. It should be the standard as it doesn't have the JNS 馬車馬 marking. He says around 19:16 that "This knife here, I'm not going to say much about it, but it's the workhorse." So I am sorry to have based my report on what he said rather than identifying based on visual confirmation of the markings.


----------



## josemartinlopez

As a digression, 馬車馬 is the weirdest kanji ever


----------



## tchan001

I thought that literally meant the "Horse wagon horse". So it refers to a horse which works quite a bit to help out the farmer. Therefore a workhorse.


----------



## josemartinlopez

We both read Mandarin right...


----------



## tchan001

A little bit of Mandarin. Much better with English.


----------



## Jeezuinn

josemartinlopez said:


> As a digression, 馬車馬 is the weirdest kanji ever



I agree,but that is probably because we are reading it as Chinese characters. Probably means differently when read as kanji?


----------



## friz

I found an Ashi Honyaki gyuto 255mm for sale, 3200USD ish. Is too expensive for me, but if you guys are interested hit me up.


----------



## lemeneid

tchan001 said:


> I looked at the video again. It should be the standard as it doesn't have the JNS 馬車馬 marking. He says around 19:16 that "This knife here, I'm not going to say much about it, but it's the workhorse." So I am sorry to have based my report on what he said rather than identifying based on visual confirmation of the markings.


That kanji is exclusive to JNS. Other retailers do sell workhorse without the kanji.


----------



## Corradobrit1

lemeneid said:


> That kanji is exclusive to JNS. Other retailers do sell workhorse without the kanji.


I was under the impression the WH profile and specs were exclusive to JNS. Got any pics? Would love to see those.


----------



## murtazadalgic

I want to share some info for the ones who would like to buy from Ryky's auctions. I was one of his Patreon supporters for couple months to get a KS. And it's quite different and harder comparing with regular auction on eBay. Think twice if you are serious.

- You need to become a patron first, it starts from $5 (basicly only see the conversations and discount codes I think) to different tiers like $10, $20, $50, $100 per month. But Ryky splits the better knives to higher tiers $50 and $100. Only the patrons on that level see the auction and bid. For example $5 tiers didn't see a thing.
- Secondly he generally upload the video around these days, (coming the end of month) Let's say today you've become a tier, paid $100 and waiting for auction. on the day of September 1st, Patreon withdraws another $100 from you (It withdraws the beginning of the month) And according to his sentences you'll never know when he gonna put the item on eBay. He says that he is a new member on eBay and he has limited slots to sell knives.
- Third of all (this is my best) is the "Ryky effect". There are hundreds of uneducated supporters there. His couple knives, I think one was a Yaxell Super Gou or similar to that (I don't remember the second one) is sold higher than the retail/brand new one price. People bidded more because it's coming from Ryky. 

Sorry for my English and hope it gives you more hints before pull the trigger.


----------



## josemartinlopez

If he adds a Dalstrong honyaki, I'm still in.


----------



## Corradobrit1

murtazadalgic said:


> I want to share some info for the ones who would like to buy from Ryky's auctions. I was one of his Patreon supporters for couple months to get a KS. And it's quite different and harder comparing with regular auction on eBay. Think twice if you are serious.
> 
> - You need to become a patron first, it starts from $5 (basicly only see the conversations and discount codes I think) to different tiers like $10, $20, $50, $100 per month. But Ryky splits the better knives to higher tiers $50 and $100. Only the patrons on that level see the auction and bid. For example $5 tiers didn't see a thing.
> - Secondly he generally upload the video around these days, (coming the end of month) Let's say today you've become a tier, paid $100 and waiting for auction. on the day of September 1st, Patreon withdraws another $100 from you (It withdraws the beginning of the month) And according to his sentences you'll never know when he gonna put the item on eBay. He says that he is a new member on eBay and he has limited slots to sell knives.
> - Third of all (this is my best) is the "Ryky effect". There are hundreds of uneducated supporters there. His couple knives, I think one was a Yaxell Super Gou or similar to that (I don't remember the second one) is sold higher than the retail/brand new one price. People bidded more because it's coming from Ryky.
> 
> Sorry for my English and hope it gives you more hints before pull the trigger.


Forewarned is forearmed


----------



## tchan001

"You've been Ryky'd, suckers!"


----------



## Twigg

I'm not sure I believe his book idea. I suspect he is cashing out for another reason.


----------



## tchan001

Sound quite plausible. He says something like he didn't want to be responsible to thousands of people from Kickstarter if he doesn't end up writing his book.


----------



## ma_sha1

tchan001 said:


> I thought that literally meant the "Horse wagon horse".



Correct, but when you put a horse on both end of the wagon, it goes no where


----------



## Slim278




----------



## Slim278

__





Japanese chef kitchen knife, the cooking knife, a sushi knife, custom Japanese knife : watanabeblade.com


You've found your knife!



www.kitchen-knife.jp


----------



## tchan001

Slim278 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese chef kitchen knife, the cooking knife, a sushi knife, custom Japanese knife : watanabeblade.com
> 
> 
> You've found your knife!
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchen-knife.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91560


Now where is the Toyoma version?


----------



## F-Flash

210mm damascus mazaki available





__





真崎直樹青二鍛地牛刀210mm連桐箱 B 景德行瓷業有限公司 - King Tak Hong Porcelain Co., Ltd.


King Tak Hong Porcelain Co., Ltd. was founded since 1954 and specializes in wholesaling and retailing all sorts of Chinese & Western Porcelain, Glassware, Kitchenware and Houseware to worldwide. With 5-decade experience, our best-quality products are popular among various associations, such as...




www.kingtakhong.com.hk


----------



## IsoJ

1200usd...would like to try but not the price of almost two Toyama dammy


----------



## friz

Is gone already.


----------



## F-Flash

__





真崎直樹青二鍛地牛刀210mm連桐箱 A 景德行瓷業有限公司 - King Tak Hong Porcelain Co., Ltd.


King Tak Hong Porcelain Co., Ltd. was founded since 1954 and specializes in wholesaling and retailing all sorts of Chinese & Western Porcelain, Glassware, Kitchenware and Houseware to worldwide. With 5-decade experience, our best-quality products are popular among various associations, such as...




www.kingtakhong.com.hk





Heres another one, he had 2, both had own pages


----------



## Corradobrit1

F-Flash said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 真崎直樹青二鍛地牛刀210mm連桐箱 A 景德行瓷業有限公司 - King Tak Hong Porcelain Co., Ltd.
> 
> 
> King Tak Hong Porcelain Co., Ltd. was founded since 1954 and specializes in wholesaling and retailing all sorts of Chinese & Western Porcelain, Glassware, Kitchenware and Houseware to worldwide. With 5-decade experience, our best-quality products are popular among various associations, such as...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kingtakhong.com.hk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres another one, he had 2, both had own pages


Budget handle on a luxury knife. Pass


----------



## ynot1985

labor of love said:


> I watched the Burrfection video for the knives he’s auctioning, not because I’m interested but because I genuinely like Burrfection.
> There’s a few R2 blades that look neat, a Sukenari ZDP gyuto, entry level single bevels, masamotos, Kurosaki stuff, Shiro Kamo, kato, Doi Honyaki...lots of $200-300 dammy things, kono gs...
> Unfortunately no dalstrongs.


Doi honyaki?????


----------



## labor of love

One of the Dois, it was a single bevel


----------



## tchan001

Nice


----------



## josemartinlopez

Nice


----------



## labor of love

Is that a big deal or something?


----------



## tchan001

Your comments are all golden.


----------



## M1k3

I like how you have to pay $50-100 to fight over knives you'll save $50-100 on.


----------



## IsoJ

That is almost like too tempting


----------



## Corradobrit1

M1k3 said:


> I like how you have to pay $50-100 to fight over knives you'll save $50-100 on.


You forget they have been anointed by Master Ryky. Kinda like the Hand of God going through your knife drawer.


----------



## tostadas

Takamura R2 210mm are back in stock at toGo


----------



## ThomasTan

friz said:


> I found an Ashi Honyaki gyuto 255mm for sale, 3200USD ish. Is too expensive for me, but if you guys are interested hit me up.


Pls pm me


----------



## banzai_burrito

Isasmedjan drop later


----------



## IsoJ

Shigefusa 345mm yanagiba online at JNS,


----------



## Twigg

There is a 210 gyuto on there right now.


----------



## Bcos17

Shig 210 Kitaeji also, along with a Usuba and a Deba


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

That Shig 210 Kitaeji was available not too long ago as well. Price beyond my range. However, it doesn't look too bad compared to Mazaki Kitaeji.


----------



## Twigg

Only the deba is left


----------



## Corradobrit1

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> That Shig 210 Kitaeji was available not too long ago as well. Price beyond my range. However, it doesn't look too bad compared to Mazaki Kitaeji.


Shigefusa kitaeji is a patented process. Mazaki does not make a kitaeji finish. At least that's what I've read “墨流し(R) PAT. 973389. ” (墨流し is Suminagashi) awarded in 1973 by Iiduka-san (Shigefusa), his master and a sword smith Nagashima-san, the 1000-year-nail smith Sirataka-san, and Kato-san of the former president and the current chairman of Kiya (per Ojisan)


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Corradobrit1 said:


> Shigefusa kitaeji is a patented process. Mazaki does not make a kitaeji finish. At least that's what I've read “墨流し(R) PAT. 973389. ” (墨流し is Suminagashi) awarded in 1973 by Iiduka-san (Shigefusa), his master and a sword smith Nagashima-san, the 1000-year-nail smith Sirataka-san, and Kato-san of the former president and the current chairman of Kiya (per Ojisan)


That makes sense, but KingTakHong is actually using the word “锻地” (Kitaeji) in the description of that Mazaki dammy linked above. I don’t see the English word “Kitaeji“ being used for other bladesmiths/brands though.


----------



## Jaszer13

Kasumi Shig Deba on JNS


----------



## Runner_up

$700 for a 165mm deba is INSANE


----------



## banzai_burrito

For the tall gyuto lovers, shihan has a 220mm x 60mm tall gyuto









Kizuna Series: Enami. 220mm Gyuto — shi.han fine knives


This first edition of the Kizuna seriese features a material, Sumi nagashi clad blue #2 steel, that was gifted to me by Enami-san, a friend and fellow blacksmith, when I visited Japan last year. Enami-san was one of the first smiths that I worked with in Sakai. I was staying with Ashi-san and he




www.shihanfineknives.com


----------



## tchan001

A patented process from 1973 most likely means the patent has already expired and other people can use that knowledge in their own works.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

tchan001 said:


> A patented process from 1973 most likely means the patent has already expired and other people can use that knowledge in their own works.


Lol! A patent infringement on Damascus!


----------



## Receiver52

banzai_burrito said:


> For the tall gyuto lovers, shihan has a 220mm x 60mm tall gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kizuna Series: Enami. 220mm Gyuto — shi.han fine knives
> 
> 
> This first edition of the Kizuna seriese features a material, Sumi nagashi clad blue #2 steel, that was gifted to me by Enami-san, a friend and fellow blacksmith, when I visited Japan last year. Enami-san was one of the first smiths that I worked with in Sakai. I was staying with Ashi-san and he
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shihanfineknives.com



Not anymore.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Receiver52 said:


> Not anymore.


Nice pickup. If it wasn't so tall.......


----------



## JDC

Corradobrit1 said:


> Nice pickup. If it wasn't so tall.......


I thought tall knives are somewhat popular...


----------



## Corradobrit1

JDC said:


> I thought tall knives are somewhat popular...


Not if you're vertically challenged


----------



## Receiver52

I really like tall knives.

I can look at knives on BST all day long and at vendor’s sites as well but when I see something special buying is a no brainer for me. I’ve been thinking about a Shi Han for a while and this one clicked immediately. Really like B2 and I’ve also been looking for a Suminigashi for a while.

I’m going to have to start selling one of these days as the number of knives keeps rising and I have yet to sell one.

Thanks for the tip Banzai


----------



## LikenessMonster

I don't have any affiliation nor endorse these guys by any means, so feel free to delete if this is not allowed, but it popped up on my IG feed. 30% off any Kikuichi on their site. Some nice left handed Yani's and western carbons in stock. Just add the knife to your cart and 30% discount is automatically applied;









Kikuichi


Kikuichi Cutlery has a history of bladesmithing dating back to the days of the samurai. Our company was established in the 13th century when the Emperor Go-Toba chose our family ancestor, Shiro Kanenaga, to be one of his swordsmiths. Emperor Go-Toba was so pleased with the quality of Shiro...




thekniferoll.com


----------



## JDC

Corradobrit1 said:


> Not if you're vertically challenged


Well, don't let the counter height take away the fun!


----------



## tchan001

Haley DesRosiers designed knife








Easy carry fixed blade for chores large and small


Bird-Trout-Utility Knife $350 with leather sheath and zipper pouch.



www.alaskablades.com


----------



## Twigg

Jiro 225 gyuto on CKC


----------



## Southpaw

Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Blue #1 Kurouchi Kiritsuke Gyuto 240mm Yakusugi Cedar Handle (Type S/ Saya)


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Tanaka Blacksmith 田中打刃物製作所Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ JapanProfile: Kiritsuke GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki Blue (Aogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Yakusugi Cedar & Buffalo Horn Ferrule OctagonalTotal Length: 386mmEdge Length: 230mmHandle...




www.aiandomknives.com




This...


----------



## Southpaw

Runner_up said:


> $700 for a 165mm deba is INSANE


Not for a lefty... well if u want a nice one...
just imagine your left handed and it’s not so bad

I’m not about to spend 1,050 on a shig deba


----------



## josemartinlopez

@Southpaw , that Hitohira has been available elsewhere for a while. Does anyone have a guess on which Sakai sharpeners Hitohira pairs with Y Tanaka? There are only so many of them, right, and there are samples available for comparison from other retailers?

EDIT: Apologies, not sure the kiritsuke tip has been around as long.


----------



## zizirex

josemartinlopez said:


> @Southpaw , that Hitohira has been available elsewhere for a while. Does anyone have a guess on which Sakai sharpeners Hitohira pairs with Y Tanaka? There are only so many of them, right, and there are samples available for comparison from other retailers?


who is the sharpener? Kyuzo? Kambei? Mokuzo? etc.. those are some of the sharpeners name


----------



## spaceconvoy

Inigo? Montoya?


----------



## labor of love

Togashi wh2 cleavers.








Hitohira Togashi White #2 Chinese Cleaver 220mm Agathis Handle (#6)


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら Blacksmith: Togashi Blacksmith 富樫打刃物製作所 Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ Japan Profile: Chinese Cleaver Size: 220mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: White (Shirogami) #2, Soft Iron Clad Handle: Agathis Western Total Length: 340mm Edge Length: 222mm Handle to Tip Length: 240mm...




www.toshoknifearts.com




Seems like the kinda thing someone would want. Calm down those prices are CAD, convert them.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Smedja aspen has opened has his webshop. 
And Birgersson has made more knives available. Shop – Birgersson Blades


----------



## Kristoffer

Carl Kotte said:


> Smedja aspen has opened has his webshop.
> And Birgersson has made more knives available. Shop – Birgersson Blades




That’s a load of great stuff! I wish my pockets were deeper...


----------



## Gregmega

murtazadalgic said:


> I want to share some info for the ones who would like to buy from Ryky's auctions. I was one of his Patreon supporters for couple months to get a KS. And it's quite different and harder comparing with regular auction on eBay. Think twice if you are serious.
> 
> - You need to become a patron first, it starts from $5 (basicly only see the conversations and discount codes I think) to different tiers like $10, $20, $50, $100 per month. But Ryky splits the better knives to higher tiers $50 and $100. Only the patrons on that level see the auction and bid. For example $5 tiers didn't see a thing.
> - Secondly he generally upload the video around these days, (coming the end of month) Let's say today you've become a tier, paid $100 and waiting for auction. on the day of September 1st, Patreon withdraws another $100 from you (It withdraws the beginning of the month) And according to his sentences you'll never know when he gonna put the item on eBay. He says that he is a new member on eBay and he has limited slots to sell knives.
> - Third of all (this is my best) is the "Ryky effect". There are hundreds of uneducated supporters there. His couple knives, I think one was a Yaxell Super Gou or similar to that (I don't remember the second one) is sold higher than the retail/brand new one price. People bidded more because it's coming from Ryky.
> 
> Sorry for my English and hope it gives you more hints before pull the trigger.


This guy is a charlatan and thief. He’s also predatory in nature and it’s easily reflected in the way he runs his social media. But such is the game.


----------



## Twigg

Strata has a 225 Jiro wa handle in stock


----------



## danemonji

Gregmega said:


> This guy is a charlatan and thief. He’s also predatory in nature and it’s easily reflected in the way he runs his social media. But such is the game.


50$ for just watching the average knife auction, 100$ for being in an auction where the fanciest knife is a standard Kato. Multiply that by 10 to 100 fools joining to watch, this means he must have made a fortune from the peeping show alone.


----------



## juice

Carl Kotte said:


> Smedja aspen has opened has his webshop


He's very specifically targeted you with his marketing, hasn't he?


----------



## Southpaw

Gregmega said:


> This guy is a charlatan and thief. He’s also predatory in nature and it’s easily reflected in the way he runs his social media. But such is the game.


Love this! I bet he doesn’t even sell the Kato


----------



## Gregmega

Southpaw said:


> Love this! I bet he doesn’t even sell the Kato


It may also be that his target market doesn’t understand the value of knives like that, and that’s entirely by design. The predatory part of it really lies in the lesser quality things being hyped up and sold at inflated prices. I’d almost say he doesn’t even value a Kato as art like we do, his actions make it feel like these are just ‘things’ and a means to an end. In all honesty it’s completely brilliant marketing and reminds me a lot of how social media operates- taking advantage of tiny cracks in our feeble brains by targeting super basic human psychology and using that leverage against our better judgement.


----------



## Twigg

I want to see him hock a CM rasp.

He does have great hair though, right @juice


----------



## tchan001

If I recall correctly, he said in his video about auctioning the knives over a period of time and that some may take place up to something like November? Can't recall the time when the auctions will finally end.

But this would mean that people paying $100 per month for his patreon for this privilege would be paying Aug, Sep, Oct & Nov. So spending $400 each to wait for the auction of the unnamed Kato. You would think that people might bid a bit aggressively facing the prospect of ending up with nothing after having contributed so much to his patreon account. What a scammer.

All I can say to those who participated is that:

You've been Ryky'd, suckers.


----------



## lemeneid

tchan001 said:


> If I recall correctly, he said in his video about auctioning the knives over a period of time and that some may take place up to something like November? Can't recall the time when the auctions will finally end.
> 
> But this would mean that people paying $100 per month for his patreon for this privilege would be paying Aug, Sep, Oct & Nov. So spending $400 each to wait for the auction of the unnamed Kato. You would think that people might bid a bit aggressively facing the prospect of ending up with nothing after having contributed so much to his patreon account. What a scammer.
> 
> All I can say to those who participated is that:
> 
> You've been Ryky'd, suckers.


----------



## tostadas

Lol Ryky-rolled


----------



## Nagakin

Tanaka White #1 clearance sale @ JNS


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Who's gonna get this: BladeGallery: Fine handmade custom knives, art knives, swords, daggers


----------



## ma_sha1

Nagakin said:


> Tanaka White #1 clearance sale @ JNS



Be careful, the knife is only 8 inches away from hell, quote: “Hell to Tip Length- 197 mm”


----------



## banzai_burrito

Catchside 210mm in O1 up on fleabay


----------



## Moooza

banzai_burrito said:


> Catchside 210mm in O1 up on fleabay


Anyone looking for it, it's spelt wrong on the listing too


----------



## banzai_burrito

There's also 2 Delbert Ealy knives up on ebay. A damascus petty/paring as well as an 8.5" chef/line knife


----------



## Corradobrit1

banzai_burrito said:


> Catchside 210mm in O1 up on fleabay


Seller is a well known KKF member


----------



## ian

He should post it here, then! Giving good knives to the masses, sheesh.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

A Shig Nakiri









Shigefusa Kurouchi Nakiri 165mm


About the Shape - A Nakiri is a vegetable knife. Under utilized in the Western kitchen, the Nakiri’s flat blade is meant for the push/pull chopping of vegetables. Since the entire flat edge of the knife kisses the cutting board at once, you wont be turning the vegetable into an accordion...




knifewear.com


----------



## Twigg

Too bad it's KU and a Nakiri.  Maybe if it was a deba.


----------



## juice

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> A Shig Nakiri


Pffft, nobody wants them pre-modding. @ma_sha1


----------



## josemartinlopez

That would make one hell of a paring knife.


----------



## ma_sha1

juice said:


> Pffft, nobody wants them pre-modding. @ma_sha1



It’s priced quite high, especially for a 165. I hope nobody is foolish enough to fall for it.


----------



## josemartinlopez

But it’s A Great deal for the 95 waiting to be discovered


----------



## juice

ma_sha1 said:


> It’s priced quite high, especially for a 165. I hope nobody is foolish enough to fall for it.


I smell a future project being protected...


----------



## tchan001

ma_sha1 said:


> It’s priced quite high, especially for a 165. I hope nobody is foolish enough to fall for it.


Ma_sha1's inner thought: 
I can afford it and hope nobody is foolish enough to swipe it from under me while I try to clear it with the wife. Now I can mod another Shigyuto soon.


----------



## ma_sha1

tchan001 said:


> Ma_sha1's inner thought:
> I can afford it and hope nobody is foolish enough to swipe it from under me while I try to clear it with the wife. Now I can mod another Shigyuto soon.



Nahh, I never do the same project twice. Plus, 165 is too short.


----------



## josemartinlopez

It’s OK if a paring knife is beyond your abilities. We won’t judge.


----------



## M1k3

ma_sha1 said:


> Nahh, I never do the same project twice. Plus, 165 is too short.


If you modify it right, you could possibly double the cutting edge length. Pinch grip might be a pain though.


----------



## ma_sha1

josemartinlopez said:


> It’s OK if a paring knife is beyond your abilities. We won’t judge.



No way Jose


----------



## josemartinlopez

It was worth a shot right?


----------



## ma_sha1

josemartinlopez said:


> It was worth a shot right?


Only if you dance to your theme song


----------



## josemartinlopez

Well, I would need to have an Asian theme song.


----------



## Twigg

I thought it was this song


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Knifewear must be watching the forum because they dropped the Shig nakiri to $380.


----------



## Twigg

It did sit for a long time for a Shig, should sell now.


----------



## daddy yo yo

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Knifewear must be watching the forum because they dropped the Shig nakiri to $380.


Still way too expensive...


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Santoku now too









Shigefusa Kurouchi Santoku 165mm


About the Shape - This is also a multi-purpose knife, but with a slight vegetable bias. Santoku means 'Three Virtues' or 'To solve Three Problems'. The virtues or problems are slicing, dicing and mincing. Santoku is usually found in 160mm - 190mm lengths. These are more and more popular in...




knifewear.com


----------



## ma_sha1

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Knifewear must be watching the forum because they dropped the Shig nakiri to $380.



They sure did, please no body pull the trigger, wait for the fair price of $280 









Shigefusa Kurouchi Nakiri 165mm


About the Shape - A Nakiri is a vegetable knife. Under utilized in the Western kitchen, the Nakiri’s flat blade is meant for the push/pull chopping of vegetables. Since the entire flat edge of the knife kisses the cutting board at once, you wont be turning the vegetable into an accordion...




knifewear.com





BTW, joking aside, KW has great customer service. I had a Mazaki return before, they handled it beautifully


----------



## Twigg

They are great to deal with and ship fast too! I'm just not sure i can bring myself to spend that kind of money on a KU knife when I find the finish to be unapealing.
Perhaps its better in person, but it looks like someone spraypainted it flat black in the photos.


----------



## IsoJ

Two HF gyutos coming online tomorrow.


----------



## Twigg

Santoku is gone. Nakiri still available


----------



## naader

friz said:


> I found an Ashi Honyaki gyuto 255mm for sale, 3200USD ish. Is too expensive for me, but if you guys are interested hit me up.


Don't suppose it's still available?


----------



## friz

naader said:


> Don't suppose it's still available?


I can ask for you if you are genuinely interested


----------



## naader

friz said:


> I can ask for you if you are genuinely interested


For 3200, if its brand new, yeah


----------



## Jaszer13

Damn this went to spam.


----------



## juice

Jaszer13 said:


> Damn this went to spam.


It's a sign!


----------



## friz

【可開發票】二手日本進口小廚刀重房作墨流紋理鍛地肌菜切本霞出刃水果刀茶刀 | 露天拍賣


你在找的【可開發票】二手日本進口小廚刀重房作墨流紋理鍛地肌菜切本霞出刃水果刀茶刀就在露天拍賣，立即購買商品搶免運及優惠，還有許多相關商品提供瀏覽



www.ruten.com.tw





WOW


----------



## maxim

friz said:


> 【可開發票】二手日本進口小廚刀重房作墨流紋理鍛地肌菜切本霞出刃水果刀茶刀 | 露天拍賣
> 
> 
> 你在找的【可開發票】二手日本進口小廚刀重房作墨流紋理鍛地肌菜切本霞出刃水果刀茶刀就在露天拍賣，立即購買商品搶免運及優惠，還有許多相關商品提供瀏覽
> 
> 
> 
> www.ruten.com.tw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW


that is another level  used fake Shigs


----------



## j22582536

friz said:


> 【可開發票】二手日本進口小廚刀重房作墨流紋理鍛地肌菜切本霞出刃水果刀茶刀 | 露天拍賣
> 
> 
> 你在找的【可開發票】二手日本進口小廚刀重房作墨流紋理鍛地肌菜切本霞出刃水果刀茶刀就在露天拍賣，立即購買商品搶免運及優惠，還有許多相關商品提供瀏覽
> 
> 
> 
> www.ruten.com.tw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW



The fuk are all these LOL


----------



## danemonji

Really bad fakes. But at least the guys are trying. Practice makes perfect
I think kato is easier to fake


----------



## naader

friz said:


> 【可開發票】二手日本進口小廚刀重房作墨流紋理鍛地肌菜切本霞出刃水果刀茶刀 | 露天拍賣
> 
> 
> 你在找的【可開發票】二手日本進口小廚刀重房作墨流紋理鍛地肌菜切本霞出刃水果刀茶刀就在露天拍賣，立即購買商品搶免運及優惠，還有許多相關商品提供瀏覽
> 
> 
> 
> www.ruten.com.tw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW


Super rare supersized kanji shigs! Sign me up!


----------



## birdsfan

I have never heard of this vendor before. Perhaps others in the forum have. 









Gyuto 210mm







www.arizonacustomknives.com


----------



## Chang

birdsfan said:


> I have never heard of this vendor before. Perhaps others in the forum have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyuto 210mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arizonacustomknives.com



seems legit, they have the cheapest 240 wat rn


----------



## birdsfan

That was my opinion too, which is why i posted the link. Quite a bit of interesting stuff on the site, and most of the prices were not out of line. Wish I could afford the Wat. That specific knife is on my wish list.


----------



## Chang

really sad Shin doesnt make 225's anymore. I tried a used 225, wasn't too special. i'm thinking an untouched one is a different experience.

also, heard you met my coworkers haha


----------



## ma_sha1

birdsfan said:


> That was my opinion too, which is why i posted the link. Quite a bit of interesting stuff on the site, and most of the prices were not out of line. Wish I could afford the Wat. That specific knife is on my wish list.



They’ve been around for years, but not much focus on kitchen knife. The 210 with custom handle has 4mm spine vs. the Ho/ 3mm spine, & a bit more heft, would be my preferred one between the two.


----------



## toddnmd

Jchau890 said:


> really sad Shin doesnt make 225's anymore. I tried a used 225, wasn't too special. i'm thinking an untouched one is a different experience.



He did a small batch of 225s a few months ago, I bet he’d be open to doing more. The newer stainless clad seem thinner than his previous ironclad offerings, but still very nice knives.


----------



## toddnmd

birdsfan said:


> I have never heard of this vendor before. Perhaps others in the forum have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyuto 210mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arizonacustomknives.com


I’ve purchased from them before, they’re legit.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

birdsfan said:


> I have never heard of this vendor before. Perhaps others in the forum have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyuto 210mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arizonacustomknives.com


Yeah, I've gotten a few from them. They are legit.


----------



## Slim278

Looks like they do consignment sales. How would you know you aren't getting a used knife that has been spiffed up and sold as new? Other than specifically asking and assuming the dealer knows.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Slim278 said:


> Looks like they do consignment sales. How would you know you aren't getting a used knife that has been spiffed up and sold as new? Other than specifically asking and assuming the dealer knows.


They state whether it's used or new. Other than picking it up in person and being able to judge it yourself, the integrity of them is the only thing you can do. They have been in business awhile. They don't sell much kitchen knives, hence not many knowing about it here. I buy mainly folding knives there.


----------



## SHOWERDOOKIE

Slim278 said:


> Looks like they do consignment sales. How would you know you aren't getting a used knife that has been spiffed up and sold as new? Other than specifically asking and assuming the dealer knows.


They will mark the knives as ‘used’ or ‘lightly used’ in the title of the listing


----------



## Bear

It says "new from maker"


----------



## M1k3

Whatever it's worth, Arizona Custom Knives is listed as a dealer on Takeda's website.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Tilman Leder 270 stainless gyuto on the Reddit BST:


----------



## Vancouversam

Mazaki Hon-Sanmai Blue 2 Gyuto 240mm Kasumi 

blue 2 Mazaki if anyone interested


----------



## timebard

Vancouversam said:


> Mazaki Hon-Sanmai Blue 2 Gyuto 240mm Kasumi
> 
> blue 2 Mazaki if anyone interested



Is it just me or is the thickness of the core steel wildly uneven in the choil shot there? Is that par for the course with hon-sanmai blades?


----------



## Corradobrit1

timebard said:


> Is it just me or is the thickness of the core steel wildly uneven in the choil shot there? Is that par for the course with hon-sanmai blades?


I think you're confusing core steel with the chamfer Maz has filed into the choil to smooth it. What you're seeing are light reflections


----------



## friz

Can anyone translate this? Or can anyone recommend this? Is it a good purchase(despite the shipping fees)?
From google translate I got that is from Sakai Takayuki Shiraki, Honyaki White#1. Can't see any hamon, and I spot patina/pitting?
No clear photos always scare me.









堺孝行 白一、壱 牛刀 打ち物 ムキモノ 本焼き | Shop at Mercari from Japan! | Buyee


堺孝行 白一、壱 牛刀 打ち物 ムキモノ 本焼き | Shop at Mercari from Japan, and Buyee will ship your items worldwide!Buyee is a proxy purchase service for Japanese online stores.




buyee.jp


----------



## crocca86

friz said:


> Can anyone translate this? Or can anyone recommend this? Is it a good purchase(despite the shipping fees)?
> From google translate I got that is from Sakai Takayuki Shiraki, Honyaki White#1. Can't see any hamon, and I spot patina/pitting?
> No clear photos always scare me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 堺孝行 白一、壱 牛刀 打ち物 ムキモノ 本焼き | Shop at Mercari from Japan! | Buyee
> 
> 
> 堺孝行 白一、壱 牛刀 打ち物 ムキモノ 本焼き | Shop at Mercari from Japan, and Buyee will ship your items worldwide!Buyee is a proxy purchase service for Japanese online stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buyee.jp


Seems pretty cheap for an honiaky blade.. new or second hand?


----------



## friz

crocca86 said:


> Seems pretty cheap for an honiaky blade.. new or second hand?


Second hand. I do not trust poor quality pictures and especially google translate. So it might not be a honyaki at all.


----------



## RDalman

Corradobrit1 said:


> I think you're confusing core steel with the chamfer Maz has filed into the choil to smooth it. What you're seeing are light reflections


Look closer, you can see the right side chamfer tranform to all core steel, it does look a little weird to me actually (without necessarily being anything wrong functionally). Like the bevel part is all core steel there. Choil looks like it has a raw etch, while the bevels looks to have a coarse kasumi.


----------



## Corradobrit1

RDalman said:


> Look closer, you can see the right side chamfer tranform to all core steel, it does look a little weird to me actually (without necessarily being anything wrong functionally). Like the bevel part is all core steel there. Choil looks like it has a raw etch, while the bevels looks to have a coarse kasumi.


OK, using the zoom feature I think I can see what you're talking about. Does look odd indeed.


----------



## spaceconvoy

Like 'honyama' with stones, 'honyaki' can be misleading. Nenox, Suisin, and others have lines labeled honyaki but they clearly aren't. 'Hon' means true or real, so it's like saying 'premium american cheese singles,' when everyone knows that premium is just marketing.

Unless they specify mizu-honyaki or abura-honyaki (water- or oil- quenched honyaki) I wouldn't trust it. They're not really lying, just taking advantage of a loose definition. After all, what knife isn't "true fired"?


----------



## Twigg

The shig ku nakiri is still available on the knifewear site. Does this mean that shig ku nakiris are no longer eligible for this thread


----------



## Corradobrit1

Twigg said:


> The shig ku nakiri is still available on the knifewear site. Does this mean that shig ku nakiris are no longer eligible for this thread


Nakiri's never mattered, ask Ma_sha


----------



## Twigg

All nakiris matter
@ma_sha1 was a bit rough with his, but he did shape it into what he wanted. I thought it was a bit like SMBD, so I was skeptical at first. I came around, especially since he was open about his goals.


----------



## bingo

Ckc got some Mazakis back in stock. It still looks like the photos from the batch they most recently had.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

bingo said:


> Ckc got some Mazakis back in stock. It still looks like the photos from the batch they most recently had.


Meh,
‘haven’t found a Mazaki I’ve liked since I got my first at K&S in 2017 for 250 bucks.


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira

Jiro 225 #160 and #161 available at protooling


----------



## tchan001

*馬車馬 *spotted on JNS






Unfortunately it's Kaeru not Kato


----------



## josemartinlopez

that kanji really annoys me heh


----------



## Corradobrit1

josemartinlopez said:


> that kanji really annoys me heh


Looks even uglier on the Kaeru


----------



## dafox

Wakui 180 nakiri at Ai and Om.


----------



## JDC

dafox said:


> Wakui 180 nakiri at Ai and Om.


His heat-treat and grind are so good.


----------



## tchan001

Jiro 165 santoku spotted.








JIRO TSUCHIME WA-SANTOKU 165MM TAIHEI TAGAYASAN HANDLE


JIRO TSUCHIME WA-SANTOKU 165MM TAIHEI TAGAYASAN HANDLE Kyuzo’s father Heihachi is one of the busiest sharpeners in Sakai City, Heihachi’s workshop and corridor were always filled with knives waiting to be sharpened. Although Kyuzo initially worked under his father to learn the foundation of...




katabahamono.com


----------



## CTHT

Didn't see this posted earlier, japan-tool has a Shig kitaeji usuba 210mm


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Shig santuku back in stock.








Shigefusa


Shigefusa is probably one of the best known and most respected knifemakers coming from Sanjo in Niigata, Japan. Izuka-san, the man behind the Shigefusa name, makes some of the World’s most sought after knives. I’ve heard both Masashi Yamamoto and Bob Kramer say that Izuka-san is the best...




knifewear.com


----------



## CTHT

Dictum also has the Santoku too, and could be had for less if you're stateside..


----------



## Corradobrit1

$2100 for a Shiggy Wa Kitaeji 210. Yup, that just happened. World has officially gone Looney Tunes.


----------



## julius777

Corradobrit1 said:


> $2100 for a Shiggy Wa Kitaeji 210. Yup, that just happened. World has officially gone mad.


Where?


----------



## Geigs

shig prices are nuts. cross that off my bucket list.


----------



## CTHT

Corradobrit1 said:


> $2100 for a Shiggy Wa Kitaeji 210. Yup, that just happened. World has officially gone mad.


I thought you were talking about the yo, but then realized I misread. I'm really curious to where, because the 180 is less than half that. I get 210 is a popular size but...


----------



## j22582536

CTHT said:


> I thought you were talking about the yo, but then realized I misread. I'm really curious to where, because the 180 is less than half that. I get 210 is a popular size but...



And that’s just a 210, imagine how much 240 or even 270 will go for now a days...


----------



## tchan001

If the 210mm Shig Kitaeji is worth that much, wonder how much my 240mm BNIB Kato Kikuryu is worth now. Not selling or trading it. Just wondering.


----------



## julius777

julius777 said:


> Where?


Sorry @tchan001, still cant find it. Misread the price while glancing through knifewear.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Yoshiaki Fujiwara 210mm Kiritsuke Gyuto 馬車馬


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Unicorn alert.


----------



## Corradobrit1

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Yoshiaki Fujiwara 210mm Kiritsuke Gyuto 馬車馬
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


Only $1590 (tax incl) for a 210. So many bargains at the moment


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Corradobrit1 said:


> Only $1590 (tax incl) for a 210. So many bargains at the moment


No doubt thats bad for Europeans, but outside there knocks quite a bit off. Not really into Katos or I'd have grabbed it.


----------



## esoo

I'm just watching it to see how long it takes to go.

Lots of knives I could try as a group for that price.


----------



## tchan001

With the prices of Katos shooting so high, perhaps Kato might be thinking of retiring soon. Just a wild thought without substance to back it.


----------



## esoo

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Yoshiaki Fujiwara 210mm Kiritsuke Gyuto 馬車馬
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com



And gone - 22 minutes - longer than expected.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Yoshiaki Fujiwara 210mm Kiritsuke Gyuto 馬車馬


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com




Back up.


----------



## Corradobrit1

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Yoshiaki Fujiwara 210mm Kiritsuke Gyuto 馬車馬
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back up.


That went quicker


----------



## tchan001

Hitohira updated their list of Jiro retailers. There are more retailers on the list now. Doesn't seem to be new Jiro knives out yet though.


----------



## Twigg

Jiro


We don't sell Jiro knives directly, please contact our Jiro retailers for availability. Tosho Knife Arts(Toronto, Canada) Ai & Om(Vancouver, Canada) Carbon Knife Co(Denver, USA) ProTooling(Sydney, Australia) KATABA(London, UK) Stay Sharp(Montreal, Canada) Bernal Cutlery(San Francisco, USA)...




hitohira-japan.com





Looks like the same 6 dealers that have been there most of the summer. Where are you seeing the change?


----------



## tchan001

Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




instagram.com


----------



## tchan001

Sorry I might be wrong. Seems to only be Hitohira retailers.


----------



## Twigg

No worries. I really like mine and have been keeping an eye out for more of his work.


----------



## tchan001

Saw this and made an assumption.









jiro


Recherchez couteaux japonais et acessoires de cuisine ici.




en.staysharpmtl.com


----------



## Robert Lavacca

CKC has a few Jiro they are putting on the site at 2pm I think. I have three now. Love them. Will probably end up with more. Something about Jiro’s work really interests me. I think they are putting up 2 western 225 gyutos and a 270 suji. Good luck! I just got transferred and lost some hours due to covid so i’m sitting this one out lol.


----------



## tchan001

Jiros are up on CKC now.


----------



## julius777

tchan001 said:


> Jiros are up on CKC now.


Sold out?


----------



## tchan001

suji still there


----------



## Twigg

Damn they sold fast.


----------



## tchan001

If I didn't have one, I'd have bought one of the 225mm Jiro.
All gone now.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

That suji is gorgeous. Congrats to who grabbed.


----------



## Twigg

Suji is still there

Its definitely gone now.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Jiro fever. Not sure that I get it. Oh well.

Couple of 165 handleless Santoku's still available. Where's Jiro fanboi/fangurl love?


----------



## tchan001

Not as feverish as Raquins or Yanicks.


----------



## julius777

Wow, this is the first time I see something so maddening. Just a snap and its gone.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

This has happened for over a decade, just replace the name of the maker.

Oh, forgot to add I look forward to this.


----------



## julius777

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> This has happened for over a decade, just replace the name of the maker.


Probably the only fighting chance I'll get is through BST sales then. But then again, its not like i have the cash for it. 
So many knives to try, so little cash...


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Everyone is different. I wouldn’t say Jiro is on the f5 level that some of the other makers are on. They do sell out though. I personally really enjoy them. There are a ton of makers that sell out like this these days though. Just the name of the game I guess.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

julius777 said:


> Probably the only fighting chance I'll get is through BST sales then. But then again, its not like i have the cash for it.
> So many knives to try, so little cash...


Nah, you'll figure out timing of releases and search retail outlets efficiently as long as you try. No worries, just takes time.


----------



## tchan001

So hard to play the game. Good thing we have BST.


----------



## julius777

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> This has happened for over a decade, just replace the name of the maker.
> 
> Oh, forgot to add I look forward to this.
> View attachment 95140


Did you got it then?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

julius777 said:


> Did you got it then?


Yup. Was looking for a suji too, was going to get the Toyama but this came up.


----------



## tchan001

With Yanick, I can't even add it to my basket after it was just released.
With Raquin, I can't type fast enough after adding it to my basket to press buy.
LOL. 
A tough game even if you find the right timing.


----------



## julius777

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Yup. Was looking for a suji too, was going to get the Toyama but this came up.


Congratulations! At least someone here managed to snag something they like. Ill just keep observing first


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

julius777 said:


> Congratulations! At least someone here managed to snag something they like. Ill just keep observing first


Just for reference, its been like this for Shigefusa for the 15 years I've been in the hobby.


----------



## julius777

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Just for reference, its been like this for Shigefusa for the 15 years I've been in the hobby.


Thanks, at least now I know what my expectations should be.


----------



## Neville Lin

tchan001 said:


> With Yanick, I can't even add it to my basket after it was just released.
> With Raquin, I can't type fast enough after adding it to my basket to press buy.
> LOL.
> A tough game even if you find the right timing.


Yeah, he mentioned having issues with his site during the sale this week. I was repeatedly refreshing, took me about 15 minutes, but I got the big nakiri .


----------



## Nagakin

Robert Lavacca said:


> 2 western 225 gyuto


and I was doing so good this month


----------



## danemonji

tchan001 said:


> With Yanick, I can't even add it to my basket after it was just released.
> With Raquin, I can't type fast enough after adding it to my basket to press buy.
> LOL.
> A tough game even if you find the right timing.


Some people buy out today hoping to sell after a year with profit. Since there are more IT guys than cooks in this community, most likely some are using robots and automation built on the dom of the website and the transaction takes less than a second to complete. You will never type fast enough. Fortunately there are plenty of good and cheap alternatives for every maker out there. So unless you have an obsession with owning certain brands or you are a hoarder, you should find knives that will perform better than your skills can handle and which are always in stock.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Nagakin said:


> and I was doing so good this month


I hear you man. It’s difficult to walk away sometimes. I have been really trying to control myself lately. It sucks sometimes but if it’s not a good idea at the time I just try to walk away.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

danemonji said:


> Some people buy out today hoping to sell after a year with profit. Since there are more IT guys than cooks in this community, most likely some are using robots and automation built on the dom of the website and the transaction takes less than a second to complete. You will never type fast enough. Fortunately there are plenty of good and cheap alternatives for every maker out there. So unless you have an obsession with owning certain brands or you are a hoarder, you should find knives that will perform better than your skills can handle and which are always in stock.


I'm a self-admitted collector i.e. hoarder.


----------



## juice

Gregmega said:


> This guy is a charlatan and thief. He’s also predatory in nature and it’s easily reflected in the way he runs his social media. But such is the game.


And now he (Ryky) has supposedly had some of his YT production gear stolen, and people are running a fundraiser for him to replace it... He's killing it.


----------



## Corradobrit1

juice said:


> And now he (Ryky) has supposedly had some of his YT production gear stolen, and people are running a fundraiser for him to replace it... He's killing it.


I thought AmEx were covering his loss. And if not, what about insurance. The craziness knows no bounds.


----------



## juice

Corradobrit1 said:


> I thought AmEx were covering his loss. And if not, what about insurance. The craziness knows no bounds.


Indeed...


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Seems like the kind of guy who would accept help from people who are worse off than he is right now.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Robert Lavacca said:


> Seems like the kind of guy who would accept help from people who are worse off than he is right now.


Those Red Komodo's don't come cheap


----------



## Twigg

He has no shame. He is a professional B.S. artist.


----------



## sododgy

I used to mildly defend the guy because he seemed nice enough and it looked like he caught a bunch of baseless hate for making a living doing something others wish they did.

Came to realize that because I didn't follow him I just wasn't paying attention to how grimey he actually operates. Trash.


----------



## Twigg

I have more respect for Vince Shlomi than Ryky.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Who is Vince Shlomi?


----------



## Twigg

I freaking hate thieves and wish that he wasn't robbed. Having said that, he should have had insurance for his business. If he didn't, he truly is an imbecile. 

On second thought, he will probably collect insurance that he secretly has, sue the building owner and collect on the fund raiser.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

It seems like this Daniel Hopper started this Gofundme thing not Ryky. Just saying what if Ryky doesnt take it? It would be shameful if he does. I hope he won’t. I started all this hobby after watching his videos. Sad.


----------



## Twigg

Corradobrit1 said:


> Who is Vince Shlomi?


The slap chop guy.





A hooker bit his tongue off and he beat the sh!t out of her, then he went to jail. Hell of a salesman though.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

It seems like I’m wrong and he will take it. W*t*f...


----------



## Corradobrit1

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> It seems like I’m wrong and he will take it. W*t*f...
> 
> View attachment 95204


DIsgusting, I need a shower


----------



## Twigg

If you're in the US, turn on the news.

Mods, this is not to start a discussion on politics. Its just significant and breaking news.


----------



## juice

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> It seems like this Daniel Hopper started this Gofundme thing not Ryky. Just saying what if Ryky doesnt take it? It would be shameful if he does. I hope he won’t. I started all this hobby after watching his videos. Sad.


Yep, he sent it out on his IG. He's fully promoting it.


----------



## juice

Twigg said:


> Mods, this is not to start a discussion on politics. Its just significant and breaking news.


Just to add a bit more spice to the election...

No, that was just me being clueless about the US system, apologies.


----------



## Corradobrit1

juice said:


> Just to add a bit more spice to the election...


Extra spicy


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

juice said:


> Yep, he sent it out on his IG. He's fully promoting it.


Unbelievable. Sad.


----------



## bryan03

danemonji said:


> Some people buy out today hoping to sell after a year with profit. Since there are more IT guys than cooks in this community, most likely some are using robots and automation built on the dom of the website and the transaction takes less than a second to complete. You will never type fast enough. Fortunately there are plenty of good and cheap alternatives for every maker out there. So unless you have an obsession with owning certain brands or you are a hoarder, you should find knives that will perform better than your skills can handle and which are always in stock.



I am so tired about this shity bot legend....


----------



## bryan03

here his the screenshot of yesterday’s sale , 22 in same time in the checkout page .
And 17 more in the cart page.

When bots try to buy we have like 400 or 4000 entry in the checkout page.

So no... no bot yesterday. To be honest I only seen one times weird looking stats ...

And seriously... a bot for a RAQUIN ...you have to be crazy to doing that. 
Work smarter and make a bot for knife you can make money with...

it’s the last time I comment on that point .


----------



## juice

bryan03 said:


> I am so tired about this shity bot legend....


Stories won't go away just because they're not true, and disproved with data.


----------



## maxim

bryan03 said:


> I am so tired about this shity bot legend....


welcome to the club  I even monitor when all Shig Kato get bought and see live how many and who on my web, Never seen a bot, maybe ones but it did not buy anything


----------



## Jville

I love it Bryan and Maxim slaying the Legend of the Bot! Well done Sirs.


----------



## josemartinlopez

bryan03 said:


> And seriously... a bot for a RAQUIN ...you have to be crazy to doing that.
> Work smarter and make a bot for knife you can make money with...


People make a lot more money using bots to buy rare sneakers.


----------



## sododgy

In all fairness, when people on this site have explained the bot they're using, it gives people pretty good reason to think it's an issue. Not all bots are strictly for mass purchase. I can't remember who it was, but if I recall their bot was set up to detect changes in the website to give them an advantage over the standard f5 guesswork.

Note that I'm not saying this is effective, or that vendors aren't diligently protecting themselves against a multitude of different ways of people seeking advantage, just that the tech is a touch more nuanced than "bot bought all the knives" and its not *just* people raving about wild conspiracy theories. It's also not just people trying it for resale. If you've got the technical prowess, why wouldn't you use it to have an advantage getting what you want?


----------



## Gregmega

juice said:


> Yep, he sent it out on his IG. He's fully promoting it.


Wow how cool someone I don’t know set up a go fund me page wow thanks everyone this is great link in my bio!!! Wowwwwww


----------



## Gregmega

bryan03 said:


> I am so tired about this shity bot legend....



my wife is my bot. She once got me an ashi.


----------



## tgfencer

Gregmega said:


> my wife is my bot. She once got me an ashi.



A bot got me my wife...


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> Wow how cool someone I don’t know set up a go fund me page wow thanks everyone this is great link in my bio!!! Wowwwwww


$300 is top donation so far, ***. I'm in the wrong business. How does that guy sleep?


----------



## juice

Corradobrit1 said:


> How does that guy sleep?


Very well, he's got a heap of cash to use as a mattress.


----------



## M1k3

Gregmega said:


> my wife is my bot. She once got me an ashi.


How does she get around captcha?


----------



## lemeneid

juice said:


> Very well, he's got a heap of cash to use as a mattress.


----------



## tchan001

That looks like lemeneid sleeping on his custom built TF bed.


----------



## lemeneid

tchan001 said:


> That looks like lemeneid sleeping on his custom built TF bed.


I would love to swim in a money bin of knives


----------



## M1k3

lemeneid said:


> I would love to swim in a money bin of knives


----------



## Southpaw

juice said:


> Pffft, nobody wants them pre-modding. @ma_sha1


Literally I lol’d

that shig price is way to high. I love mine, but at 165mm and with the advent of gyutos, I need to find excuses to use it...

In other news, anyone catch the prices on those San mai Mazakis on k&s


----------



## RockyBasel

Southpaw said:


> Literally I lol’d
> 
> that shig price is way to high. I love mine, but at 165mm and with the advent of gyutos, I need to find excuses to use it...
> 
> In other news, anyone catch the prices on those San mai Mazakis on k&s


I think they were around 600 or 650


----------



## Southpaw

RockyBasel said:


> I think they were around 600 or 650


Oof I still am torn to try one of his gyutos... stupid Masamoto KS has got me scared to get another white 2


----------



## RockyBasel

at least it’s not a 1,500 mazascus - the prices are really high, and I think he is creating 3 tiers knives - KU and Kasumi, blue San mai, and dammy at 1,500


----------



## RockyBasel

Not suggesting he is in,uenced by Kato KU, WH, and kikuriyo


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Wonder how much the white 2 240 gyuto were? 225 new a couple years ago. Interesting how an apprentice becomes the master in two years. Got this one with custom handle and saya from James for 280 shipped a few years ago.


----------



## RockyBasel

Chicagohawkie said:


> Wonder how much the white 2 240 gyuto were? 225 new a couple years ago. Interesting how an apprentice becomes the master in two years. Got this one with custom handle and saya from James for 280 shipped a few years ago. View attachment 95598
> View attachment 95599



beautiful handle and knife. I got the Mazaki KU 240 Gyuto for 280 - still under 300. Best bang for the buck - except for Heiji, for which you may have a 4 month wait. But Mazaki is proving to use the old pricing strategy related to economic term “consumer surplus” - creating tiers of knives so fatter wallets can spend on the more expensive ones thinking they are Getting a “better“ or more collectible knife

Plus hype on this forum

I like his work, but some are treating him like Kato


----------



## Southpaw

Oh also Shig Nakiri and Santoku (ku of course) on dictum for like 250 euros. I think Americans get 21% off that site


----------



## RockyBasel

Wow! That’s a good deal


----------



## Chicagohawkie

RockyBasel said:


> beautiful handle and knife. I got the Mazaki KU 240 Gyuto for 280 - still under 300. Best bang for the buck - except for Heiji, for which you may have a 4 month wait. But Mazaki is proving to use the old pricing strategy related to economic term “consumer surplus” - creating tiers of knives so fatter wallets can spend on the more expensive ones thinking they are Getting a “better“ or more collectible knife
> 
> Plus hype on this forum
> 
> I like his work, but some are treating him like Kato


I guess the first time buying a Maz I got lucky and got a jem. The others after not so much. Heiji knives were also the same for me first one incredible and second an axe. Would like to grab another, but they have to be to my specs and won’t buy one sight unseen.


----------



## Southpaw

RockyBasel said:


> at least it’s not a 1,500 mazascus - the prices are really high, and I think he is creating 3 tiers knives - KU and Kasumi, blue San mai, and dammy at 1,500


Your get a Love for “Mazascus”


----------



## CTHT

Southpaw said:


> Oh also Shig Nakiri and Santoku (ku of course) on dictum for like 250 euros. I think Americans get 21% off that site



It's under $300 USD shipped to US, which is fantastic.


----------



## RockyBasel

That is incredible - I wonder why they are not sold out


----------



## CTHT

The nakiri is sold out, but the santoku has been sitting for a few days now.


----------



## RockyBasel

Santuko is also gone


----------



## Southpaw

I got a notification once that they had the kitaeji in stock but by the time I got there... gone.

I got mine from japaneseknives.eu and they did an awesome rehandle. But they’re finally sold out.

Also the best knife I’ve ever came across is back in stock on JCK. Mizuno KS is Blue 1 and White 2. Simply the best...


----------



## RockyBasel

Santoku


Southpaw said:


> I got a notification once that they had the kitaeji in stock but by the time I got there... gone.
> 
> I got mine from japaneseknives.eu and they did an awesome rehandle. But they’re finally sold out.
> 
> Also the best knife I’ve ever came across is back in stock on JCK. Mizuno KS is Blue 1 and White 2. Simply the best...


ehat is the difference between this KS and the Masamoto KS that I have?


----------



## Southpaw

RockyBasel said:


> Santoku
> 
> ehat is the difference between this KS and the Masamoto KS that I have?


A lot, it’s a completely different knife. I have it in Blue1 and first, it’s iron clad. The blue1 version takes a crazy sharp edge and actually keeps for a long time. And it has mizuno’s signature asymmetric grind (I got mine custom made) and has incredible food separation. The white 2 has a better HRC than Masamoto. The profile is almost identical as it is Mizuno’s version of the Masamoto KS


----------



## AT5760

Two Raders up on the ‘bay. Too rich for me, but gorgeous like the rest of his work.


----------



## drsmp

That Rader gyuto looks insanely tall


----------



## Nagakin

drsmp said:


> That Rader gyuto looks insanely tall


was about to say, that's a big boy.


----------



## labor of love

drsmp said:


> That Rader gyuto looks insanely tall


@thebradleycrew


----------



## IsoJ

Few Yanicks hitting the website soon


----------



## Rob McKenna

IsoJ said:


> Few Yanicks hitting the website soon



Gyuto is still available it seems.


----------



## josemartinlopez

what's the problem with this guy's website?


----------



## BillHanna

mune butcher back in stock @ jns


----------



## CiderBear

FYI Watanabe reopened his website


----------



## BillHanna

Manaka tanjero on cleancut in blue 2


----------



## Chicagohawkie

josemartinlopez said:


> what's the problem with this guy's website?


It’s a mystery. Please investigate using your Hardy Boys skills. Report back to us when solved.


----------



## ma_sha1

Deleted


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Jiro 270mm suji









Jiro - White #1 Tsuchime - 270mm Sujihiki - Taihei Tagayasan Wa - #144


Brand: Jiro 次郎Smith: Jiro Nakagawa 中川 次郎Profile: SujihikiEdge Length: 275mmEdge Steel: White #1 ShirogamiSteel Type: CarbonCladding: Soft IronBevel: Double Bevel Bevel Symmetry: 50:50 Hand Orientation: Ambidextrious Handle: Tagayasan WaTotal Length: 434mmSpine Length: 291mmHandle Length...




strata-portland.myshopify.com


----------



## CiderBear

Hey @Xenif I found your son his first big boy knife Wakui Kurouchi White #2 Nakiri 120mm

(This is cute knife but I honestly don't know what it's practical for. My hands are small but not *that* small)


----------



## valgard

CiderBear said:


> Hey @Xenif I found your son his first big boy knife Wakui Kurouchi White #2 Nakiri 120mm
> 
> (This is cute knife but I honestly don't know what it's practical for. My hands are small but not *that* small)


What's this "practical" thing you speak of?


----------



## ma_sha1

Looks like somebody broke a 180 Gyuto & kept its remains 

Although practicality seems out the window, it serves as a useful reminder for the evolutional origin of Nakiri.


----------



## MarcelNL

Southpaw said:


> Oh also Shig Nakiri and Santoku (ku of course) on dictum for like 250 euros. I think Americans get 21% off that site


indeed, great price! (Anyone outside EU will get 21% VAT off)


----------



## fritze

MarcelNL said:


> indeed, great price! (Anyone outside EU will get 21% VAT off)



The VAT is only 16% at the moment because of Covid19.


----------



## Barry's Knives

speaking of, i've been tempted by this multiple times, purely as a garlic chopper. Edge length 107mm:








Daitoku - Blue #2 Kurouchi - 120mm Nakiri - Walnut Handle


Brand: Daitoku 大徳Smith: Tomonori Akahata 赤畠 大徳Location: Mie - JapanProfile: NakiriEdge Steel: Blue #2 (Aogami)Steel Type: CarbonCladding: Soft IronBevel: DoubleBevel Symmetry: 50/50Hand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: WalnutTotal Length: 246mmEdge Length: 107mmSpine Length: 131mmBlade Height...




strata-portland.myshopify.com


----------



## CiderBear

Barry's Knives said:


> speaking of, i've been tempted by this multiple times, purely as a garlic chopper. Edge length 107mm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daitoku - Blue #2 Kurouchi - 120mm Nakiri - Walnut Handle
> 
> 
> Brand: Daitoku 大徳Smith: Tomonori Akahata 赤畠 大徳Location: Mie - JapanProfile: NakiriEdge Steel: Blue #2 (Aogami)Steel Type: CarbonCladding: Soft IronBevel: DoubleBevel Symmetry: 50/50Hand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: WalnutTotal Length: 246mmEdge Length: 107mmSpine Length: 131mmBlade Height...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strata-portland.myshopify.com


I thought about garlic, but the reason why i like using my Heiji nakiri for garlic is its weight (to smash & loosen the peel). A 120mm nakiri wouldn't have the weight to do that, would it?


----------



## Corradobrit1

CiderBear said:


> I thought about garlic, but the reason why i like using my Heiji nakiri for garlic is its weight (to smash & loosen the peel). A 120mm nakiri wouldn't have the weight to do that, would it?


Don't you hit the flat of the blade with the palm of the hand. Weight shouldn't matter.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Barry's Knives said:


> speaking of, i've been tempted by this multiple times, purely as a garlic chopper. Edge length 107mm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daitoku - Blue #2 Kurouchi - 120mm Nakiri - Walnut Handle
> 
> 
> Brand: Daitoku 大徳Smith: Tomonori Akahata 赤畠 大徳Location: Mie - JapanProfile: NakiriEdge Steel: Blue #2 (Aogami)Steel Type: CarbonCladding: Soft IronBevel: DoubleBevel Symmetry: 50/50Hand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: WalnutTotal Length: 246mmEdge Length: 107mmSpine Length: 131mmBlade Height...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strata-portland.myshopify.com



2cute

But I'd want more height for my big mitts, even with that short length. I think my ideal garlic knife would be about 100x100 square.


----------



## Southpaw

Dude Strata is turning into my favorite site. Evan is right up there with Koki in my book


----------



## BillHanna

ExistentialHero said:


> 2cute
> 
> But I'd want more height for my big mitts, even with that short length. I think my ideal garlic knife would be about 100x100 square.


I’m in. Who do we want to make it lol


----------



## Barry's Knives

For the record protooling is not discussed enough. Maybe its because they're not American, but they're selection is so good


----------



## Xenif

CiderBear said:


> Hey @Xenif I found your son his first big boy knife Wakui Kurouchi White #2 Nakiri 120mm
> 
> (This is cute knife but I honestly don't know what it's practical for. My hands are small but not *that* small)


Thats really cute, but recently he started getting comfortable with a Tanaka 165 nakiri, even drew first blood lol (don't worry, just a small cut, but now hes a lot more careful). Have to say hes getting much better at cooking 

We all know it's rather pointless to speculate on the practically of a nakiri by now.


----------



## Xenif

CiderBear said:


> Hey @Xenif I found your son his first big boy knife Wakui Kurouchi White #2 Nakiri 120mm
> 
> (This is cute knife but I honestly don't know what it's practical for. My hands are small but not *that* small)


But I can imagine a waiter pulling two of these out, garnish and mince my fillet mignon into steak tartare by hand using 2 x mini 120 nakiri, shape and serve then using the same nakiris, all done table side.


----------



## tchan001

Mazaki Kasumi Gyuto 240, 210 and Petty 180 spotted on JNS.








Mazaki Kasumi Gyuto 240mm


Premium Quality Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder) from Japanese Natural Stones. Buy all kind of Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder), and Japanese tools. Read Reviews for Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder) from people accross the globe and choose as per your needs. Kiyoshi Kato...




www.japanesenaturalstones.com












Mazaki Kasumi Gyuto 210mm


Premium Quality Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder) from Japanese Natural Stones. Buy all kind of Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder), and Japanese tools. Read Reviews for Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder) from people accross the globe and choose as per your needs. Kiyoshi Kato...




www.japanesenaturalstones.com












Mazaki Kasumi Petty 180mm


Premium Quality Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder) from Japanese Natural Stones. Buy all kind of Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder), and Japanese tools. Read Reviews for Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder) from people accross the globe and choose as per your needs. Kiyoshi Kato...




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## Corradobrit1

tchan001 said:


> Mazaki Kasumi Gyuto 240, 210 and Petty 180 spotted on JNS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki Kasumi Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Premium Quality Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder) from Japanese Natural Stones. Buy all kind of Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder), and Japanese tools. Read Reviews for Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder) from people accross the globe and choose as per your needs. Kiyoshi Kato...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki Kasumi Gyuto 210mm
> 
> 
> Premium Quality Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder) from Japanese Natural Stones. Buy all kind of Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder), and Japanese tools. Read Reviews for Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder) from people accross the globe and choose as per your needs. Kiyoshi Kato...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki Kasumi Petty 180mm
> 
> 
> Premium Quality Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder) from Japanese Natural Stones. Buy all kind of Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder), and Japanese tools. Read Reviews for Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder) from people accross the globe and choose as per your needs. Kiyoshi Kato...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


Interesting. Thought Maksim dropped the Maz line


----------



## josemartinlopez

He said he found some of the old stock still there.

Is the Kasumi finish a big deal?


----------



## CiderBear

I wonder what profile the Mazakis are. The last batch from JNS was the barfbatch, but I wouldn't mind a bullnose one


----------



## milas555

josemartinlopez said:


> He said he found some of the old stock still there.
> 
> Is the Kasumi finish a big deal?



Old stuff? And the profile is so new ...
Old on the page is "out of stock"
PS. Old or new, but Petty 180mm will always come in handy ...


----------



## Chang

heck. I hesitated because I didn’t think they were the charcoal quenched ones. BUT THEY ARE. and now the 240 is sold out.


----------



## josemartinlopez

8.5 and 10 inch Kramer Chef knives on auction soon.


----------



## tchan001

Good Luck JML. Win one and show us how you buy things.


----------



## josemartinlopez

Me? Buy a knife? Too much effort.


----------



## Corradobrit1

tchan001 said:


> Good Luck JML. Win one and show us how you buy things.


And ruin the mystique? Never gonna happen


----------



## Nagakin

tchan001 said:


> Mazaki Kasumi Gyuto 240, 210 and Petty 180 spotted on JNS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki Kasumi Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Premium Quality Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder) from Japanese Natural Stones. Buy all kind of Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder), and Japanese tools. Read Reviews for Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder) from people accross the globe and choose as per your needs. Kiyoshi Kato...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki Kasumi Gyuto 210mm
> 
> 
> Premium Quality Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder) from Japanese Natural Stones. Buy all kind of Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder), and Japanese tools. Read Reviews for Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder) from people accross the globe and choose as per your needs. Kiyoshi Kato...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki Kasumi Petty 180mm
> 
> 
> Premium Quality Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder) from Japanese Natural Stones. Buy all kind of Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder), and Japanese tools. Read Reviews for Kiyoshi Kato Higonokami Ivory (folder) from people accross the globe and choose as per your needs. Kiyoshi Kato...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


I missed the petty shopping for free shipping, so if someone gets bored with it


----------



## Barry's Knives

Shigefusa Iizuka　Tanji Yanagiba 300mm・Single Bevel | Japanese Cutlery Pro Store






www.japanese-cutlery.com


----------



## Twigg

CKC will have a Jiro western nakiri and a 210 wa gyuto up for sale at 12 mountain time.


----------



## Chang

Twigg said:


> CKC will have a Jiro western nakiri and a 225 wa gyuto up for sale at 12 mountain time.


 
210*


----------



## Twigg

Thanks, I edited the post.


----------



## Twigg

The nakiri looks cool, except it's a nakiri.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Twigg said:


> The nakiri looks cool, except it's a nakiri.


I know a guy,..........


----------



## Robert Lavacca

If anyone buys that western nakiri and wants to trade for a brand new wa jiro nakiri let me know. I wish I would of known he was going to do western nakiris. I would of waited to match my yo gyutos by Jiro. Oh well


----------



## M1k3

Corradobrit1 said:


> I know a guy,..........


Running a Nakiri rescue?


----------



## JayS20

Robert Lavacca said:


> If anyone buys that western nakiri and wants to trade for a brand new wa jiro nakiri let me know. I wish I would of known he was going to do western nakiris. I would of waited to match my yo gyutos by Jiro. Oh well


*would have known/waited or would've...
Sorry, not sorry. This really irks me.
Also good luck and nice knives you have.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

JayS20 said:


> *would have known/waited or would've...
> Sorry, not sorry. This really irks me.
> Also good luck and nice knives you have.


Yeah i’m at work doing another 12 hour shift in the kitchen for the 8th day in a row. I’m educated and understand how to speak/write. It was an extremely rushed post. Don’t be sorry, we all have things that irk us. Obnoxious people really irk me.


----------



## JayS20

Robert Lavacca said:


> Yeah i’m at work doing another 12 hour shift in the kitchen for the 8th day in a row. I’m educated and understand how to speak/write. It was an extremely rushed post. Don’t be sorry, we all have things that irk us. Obnoxious people really irk me.


Guess my inner Grammar Nazi got the better of me.
I know long shifts in the kitchen, day 8 sucks depending how many more days you have to go. Wish you a great free time.


----------



## valdim

Have you seen the new knives of Jannis? I mean Xerxes...


----------



## Twigg

No


----------



## valdim

Twigg said:


> No


Then search.


----------



## Twigg

The "No" was not meant to be offensive. His knives on his IG are beautiful. He just isn't on the radar much. Some of them seem to be more geared towards artwork too. The little I have read indicates they are great performers with very thin tips. I just don't have a desire to chase after another low production Western maker. I am sure those that have acquired his work are very happy in general.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Jiro Tsuchime Wa Gyuto 210mm Taihei Tagayasan Handle #165


Brand: Jiro 次郎Smith: Jiro Nakagawa 中川 次郎Producing Area: Nagano/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 210mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Taihei Tagayasan & Buffalo Horn Ferrule OctagonalTotal Length: 360mmEdge Length: 210mmHandle to Tip Length: 224mmBlade...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## AT5760

It is just me or does that Jiro 210 bear a strong resemblance to a santoku?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

AT5760 said:


> It is just me or does that Jiro 210 bear a strong resemblance to a santoku?


The shorter they get, they do. I have a 180mm, and it does due to the heel height.


----------



## Corradobrit1

AT5760 said:


> It is just me or does that Jiro 210 bear a strong resemblance to a santoku?


I actually prefer that profile.


----------



## AT5760

Not knocking the profile. I haven’t tried one of them yet. Seeing more and more of the Jiros here has got me thinking about the dividing line between a santoku and gyuto.


----------



## Corradobrit1

AT5760 said:


> Not knocking the profile. I haven’t tried one of them yet. Seeing more and more of the Jiros here has got me thinking about the dividing line between a santoku and gyuto.


Its a blurred line. There are no clear defining features


----------



## CiderBear

Corradobrit1 said:


> Its a blurred line. There are no clear defining features


You can call a santoku with a pointy nose a "short gyuto" and it will sell out faster though.


----------



## Jville

AT5760 said:


> It is just me or does that Jiro 210 bear a strong resemblance to a santoku?


I think all his knives have that sort of feel, kind of.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Corradobrit1 said:


> I know a guy,..........



I really like the Jiro aesthetic, but can someone clue me in on how they perform? Grind, steel, HT, etc. 



M1k3 said:


> Running a Nakiri rescue?



Yep, that's me. Currently nursing @BillHanna's beat-to-sh*t nakiri back to life. I'm happy to report she's doing well


----------



## Corradobrit1

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> I really like the Jiro aesthetic, but can someone clue me in on how they perform? Grind, steel, HT, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's me. Currently nursing @BillHanna's beat-to-sh*t nakiri back to life. I'm happy to report she's doing well


The anti-ma_sha


----------



## McMan

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> I really like the Jiro aesthetic, but can someone clue me in on how they perform? Grind, steel, HT, etc.







__





Passaround: Jiro Tsuchime White #1 270mm Gyuto


Testing the waters with this one. On the "other" forum this type of thing has been done a few times so I wanted to try it on KKF. I just purchased a 270mm Jiro gyuto and given the recent love/hate about the pricing of these, I was wondering if a group of 10 or so users would want to try it so...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## labor of love

JKI aprons in Black are restocked.


----------



## labor of love

BillHanna said:


> Manaka tanjero on cleancut in blue 2


I need more feedback about these besides “dur dur does his own forge welding dur dur”. So does TF, and look at how those science fair projects turned out.


----------



## josemartinlopez

Really clean finishing and he says he was the first guy to try to forge ATS-34 kitchen knives.


----------



## labor of love

josemartinlopez said:


> he says he was the first guy to try to forge ATS-34 kitchen knives.


That’s one small step for man, one giant leap for mankind.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Shig alert: 270mm Kasumi Gyuto on JNS per the Facebook page.


----------



## JayS20

Hey,
Mattias Lundbergs opened up his webshop. He's an upcoming Swedish maker imo and nice to deal with. He's got some cheap products on his site as a start for his webshop. So check him out.








Webshop | Steel by Lundbergs







steelbylundbergs.se


----------



## Chang

JayS20 said:


> Hey,
> Mattias Lundbergs opened up his webshop. He's an upcoming Swedish maker imo and nice to deal with. He's got some cheap products on his site as a start for his webshop. So check him out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Webshop | Steel by Lundbergs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steelbylundbergs.se



i wanted to grab one to check out, such great prices. of course I forgot to set an alarm and went into my shift forgetting. came out and everything was sold out.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

JayS20 said:


> Hey,
> Mattias Lundbergs opened up his webshop. He's an upcoming Swedish maker imo and nice to deal with. He's got some cheap products on his site as a start for his webshop. So check him out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Webshop | Steel by Lundbergs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steelbylundbergs.se


Is that the same Mattias here?


----------



## birdsfan

I am excited to hear some feedback on these. They look cool and were very reasonably priced


----------



## Carl Kotte

birdsfan said:


> I am excited to hear some feedback on these. They look cool and were very reasonably priced


@IsoJ and @preizzo - spill the beans!


----------



## JayS20

Took around 20 mins for the Gyutos to be sold out. Was close to getting one but I already have beaters and am getting a Custom from him.


----------



## IsoJ

I have one custom big gyuto from Mattias. 265*60 in Böhler Twr. Mattias Delivered all my wishes with the gyuto. Really easy going and great guy to deal with. It isnt my best pure performer but propably the most versatile and nimble one(305gr). The cutting feeling and overall balance are top for me. It puts a big smile on the face everytime I use it.


----------



## preizzo

birdsfan said:


> I am excited to hear some feedback on these. They look cool and were very reasonably priced


Super cool guy with some interesting s


Carl Kotte said:


> @IsoJ and @preizzo - spill the beans!


Pleasure to deal with,very stand up guy .
He is evolving and trying many different steels ,finish and grind .

Definitely a knife maker that you need to have in you rotación


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Moving to correct thread.


----------



## tchan001

Wow, a Xerxes Honyaki Laser. Congrats.


----------



## Corradobrit1

tchan001 said:


> Wow, a Xerxes Honyaki Laser. Congrats.


Similar to the Primus line but different steel and handle.


----------



## josemartinlopez

IsoJ said:


> nimble one(305gr)


This is so you, heh!


----------



## Jaszer13

20% off stones at JNS through the 11th.


----------



## josemartinlopez

IsoJ said:


> I have one custom big gyuto from Mattias. 265*60 in Böhler Twr. Mattias Delivered all my wishes with the gyuto. Really easy going and great guy to deal with. It isnt my best pure performer but propably the most versatile and nimble one(305gr). The cutting feeling and overall balance are top for me. It puts a big smile on the face everytime I use it.


Congratulations in advance for scoring the custom Raquin!


----------



## IsoJ




----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Hinoura Unryu 210 and 240mm gyuto release at Japanese Knife Imports 3PM pacific standard (California) time tomorrow!









Tsukasa 240mm White Steel Unryu Kurouchi Damascus Wa-Gyuto


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements Tsukasa 240mm White Steel Enryu Kurouchi Damascus Wa-Gyuto with Semi-Octagon Pagoda Tree Wood Handle (Buffalo Horn Ferule and End-cap) and Ho Wood Saya Emryu refers to the style of the jigane, which is hand-forged and then twisted. This creates a...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com





@RockyBasel


----------



## AT5760

Ugh. Want. Give me one of those and a Rader to mount on my wall and stare at all day.


----------



## Moooza

@nakiriknaifuwaifu, is it an unryu or a river jump?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Moooza said:


> @nakiriknaifuwaifu, is it an unryu or a river jump?


Unryu. Seems quite expensive compared to the JCK offering at $1800








Tsukasa Hinoura Custom Knife "Unryu-Mon" TH-12 Wa Gyuto 240mm (9.4inch, Enjyu Wood Handle with Water Buffalo Horn Ferrule & Butt)


Our first impression of Tsukasa Hinoura Unryu-Mon Knife is the "Honed Beauty", and we can recognize his skills, times and passions behind it. Perfect Beauty.




japanesechefsknife.com


----------



## Neville Lin

Corradobrit1 said:


> Unryu. Seems quite expensive compared to the JCK offering at $1800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsukasa Hinoura Custom Knife "Unryu-Mon" TH-12 Wa Gyuto 240mm (9.4inch, Enjyu Wood Handle with Water Buffalo Horn Ferrule & Butt)
> 
> 
> Our first impression of Tsukasa Hinoura Unryu-Mon Knife is the "Honed Beauty", and we can recognize his skills, times and passions behind it. Perfect Beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> japanesechefsknife.com


Given how rare they are, they’ll still probably sell out quickly.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Neville Lin said:


> Given how rare they are, they’ll still probably sell out quickly.


Maybe but at least buyers should jump (pun intended) in with eyes wide open.


----------



## JDC

Don't forget the duty...


----------



## Corradobrit1

JDC said:


> Don't forget the duty...


No duty with EMS, at least I've never paid even when shipping $3K+ knives


----------



## danemonji

When was that JCK gyuto sold? Because two years ago the prices were lower, but since last year they have gone pass the 2k$ mark for both 210 and 240.


----------



## Corradobrit1

danemonji said:


> When was that JCK gyuto sold? Because two years ago the prices were lower, but since last year they have gone pass the 2k$ mark for both 210 and 240.


A few weeks ago





__





Show your newest knife buy


Got three of my Raquins back from getting Saya done Stealthy




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## IsoJ

Toyama 300mm suji on sale at JNS


----------



## RockyBasel

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Hinoura Unryu 210 and 240mm gyuto release at Japanese Knife Imports 3PM pacific standard (California) time tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsukasa 240mm White Steel Unryu Kurouchi Damascus Wa-Gyuto
> 
> 
> Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements Tsukasa 240mm White Steel Enryu Kurouchi Damascus Wa-Gyuto with Semi-Octagon Pagoda Tree Wood Handle (Buffalo Horn Ferule and End-cap) and Ho Wood Saya Emryu refers to the style of the jigane, which is hand-forged and then twisted. This creates a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @RockyBasel



Is this coming out at:
Chefs ToGo
Japanese chefs knives
Japanese Knife Imports (JKI) - Broida

I can’t figure it out - I have heard all three being mentioned in different threads


----------



## drsmp

@RockyBasel 
JKI Broida


----------



## RockyBasel

drsmp said:


> @RockyBasel
> JKI Broida


Thx


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

IsoJ said:


> Toyama 300mm suji on sale at JNS


Must have multiples cause I got one and still shows in stock.


----------



## josemartinlopez

Ian Haburn 52100 165mm damascus petty and AEB-L 195mm gyuto up.









K-Tip Petty - Damascus — Haburn Knives - Handmade Custom Kitchen Knives and Tools


This expertly crafted, high performance petty knife is great for many uses in the kitchen and has enough heel height for board work and its smaller size makes it great for compact work areas and detail oriented tasks. This high carbon damascus petty is a one-off custom level piece created with exot




www.haburnknives.com


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Jeez that was pricey for a petty.


----------



## Twigg

About the same as that western Shig Kitaeji petty that came through BST a month or two ago.


----------



## JDC

Years ago I asked a friend who is a blacksmith, "why don't you make stainless sanmai knives for easier maintenance?" 

It turned out that laminating stainless with carbon steel is a very challenging process which requires special equipment and techniques. I'm not aware of another famous Japanese smith other than TF who does stainless clad by himself. 

If stainless sanmai is already challenging, forging stainless damascus in-house is mission impossible...


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Twigg said:


> About the same as that western Shig Kitaeji petty that came through BST a month or two ago.


Haburn is not Shigafusa. No offense to him, just not really comparable.


----------



## McMan

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Haburn is not Shigafusa. No offense to him, just not really comparable.


Yeah, his knives perform a little better


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

McMan said:


> Yeah, his knives perform a little better


In your opinion.


----------



## McMan

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> In your opinion.


Having tried both, yes, in my opinion Haburn outperforms Shig.
You disagree?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Trade you my Haburn gyuto for your Shig gyuto, if you have one? 

Yes, I disagree and I've used lots of both makers work.


----------



## Twigg

I wasn't trying to make a statement on which is better. I really don't know. I posted the Shig petty as another example of a $1500 petty based on your post. I guess I initially took the meaning as: thats lot of money for a petty. Perhaps it was: thats a lot of money for a Haburn petty.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Oh no worries Twigg, I figured that shortly after I wrote it. I was just thinking from a cost/maker standpoint.


----------



## McMan

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Trade you my Haburn gyuto for your Shig gyuto, if you have one?
> 
> Yes, I disagree and I've used lots of both makers work.


Feel free to PM pics


----------



## josemartinlopez

JDC said:


> If stainless sanmai is already challenging, forging stainless damascus in-house is mission impossible...


Huh? I have a stainless damascus, and not one of the Japanese R2 or VG-10 damascus.



Raquin 210 coming later today.


----------



## JDC

josemartinlopez said:


> Huh? I have a stainless damascus, and not one of the Japanese R2 or VG-10 damascus.
> 
> 
> 
> Raquin 210 coming later today.




I have stainless damascus too, but what I meant is forge welding two stainless steel together to make a non-sanmai knife IN-HOUSE.


----------



## tchan001

Haburn does it.




__





My Story — Haburn Knives - Handmade Custom Kitchen Knives and Tools







www.haburnknives.com




"I am one of a handful of knife makers in the world forging stainless damascus in-house."


----------



## tchan001

Whoops, only talks about forging the stainless damascus in-house. Not so sure about stainless damascus in-house on sanmai stainless core. Sorry.


----------



## CiderBear

Bernal has a Shig nakiri with saya!

On an unrelated note, keep an eye on BST. There might be a 230mm spicy Heiji gyuto with enju handle listed soon.


----------



## juice

CiderBear said:


> keep an eye on BST


Also, keep breathing, don't forget to drink, sleep is important.


----------



## Corradobrit1

juice said:


> Also, keep breathing, don't forget to drink, sleep is important.


And slam that F5 button


----------



## IsoJ

Available Catcheside special Extra tall, special edition, damascus forge geometry, western Gyuto - 265mm


----------



## Slim278

And I thought the one in BST was tall... 

73.5mm, at what point would this no longer be called a gyuto? Pointy cleaver?


----------



## tchan001

What do you get when a Catchside starts hanging out with a Shibata Tinker Tank?


----------



## josemartinlopez

A @ma_sha1 sujihiki idea.


----------



## juice

IsoJ said:


> Available Catcheside special Extra tall, special edition, damascus forge geometry, western Gyuto - 265mm


412g! Solid boi


----------



## Corradobrit1

IsoJ said:


> Available Catcheside special Extra tall, special edition, damascus forge geometry, western Gyuto - 265mm


Exception knife I'm sure, but not a fan of these profiles recently. The gold leafed logo is a nice and unique touch, just wonder how durable that might be.


----------



## M1k3

According to Takeda, never.


Slim278 said:


> And I thought the one in BST was tall...
> 
> 73.5mm, at what point would this no longer be called a gyuto? Pointy cleaver?


According to Takeda, never.


----------



## Slim278

M1k3 said:


> According to Takeda, never.


 
Cow sword


----------



## IsoJ

Few Dalman/Birgersson collabs coming online. A bit different finish than usual and convex grind


----------



## josemartinlopez

Warikomi 240 Gyuto


Collaboration with Björn Birgersson. Björn forges and heat treats these, and I grind and make handles. Björns forging is very impressive. His...



dalmanknives.bigcartel.com





Dalman / Birgersson 240 collab now available. His new convex grind.


----------



## tchan001

Jiro at Protooling








Jiro Tsuchime Tagayasan | 210mm Gyuto Knife (Japanese)


Crafted completely by hand by Jiro Nakagawa of Nagano Japan is one of the most outstanding new knives in production 1 is now available, serial #163. You can view the actual knife here... Serial #163 Jiro Tsuchime Japanese Chef Knife Jiro Nakagawa Blacksmith, Nagano Japan 210mm Gyuto Knife -...




protooling.com.au


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

CiderBear said:


> Bernal has a Shig nakiri with saya!
> 
> On an unrelated note, keep an eye on BST. There might be a 230mm spicy Heiji gyuto with enju handle listed soon.



Very upset at missing this one. Would have liked to pick up the petty as well.


----------



## JDC

AI&OM has shig Kuro nakiri available, ~$300









Shigefusa Kurouchi Nakiri 165mm Ho Wood Handle


Brand: Shigefusa 重房Producing Area: Sanjo-Niigata/ JapanProfile: NakiriSize: 165mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Unclassified (Carbon Steel), Soft Iron CladHandle: Ho Wood & Buffalo Horn Ferrule Right-Handed D-ShapeTotal Length: 315mmEdge Length: 157mmHandle to Tip Length: 187mmBlade Height...




www.aiandomknives.com





@nakiriknaifuwaifu


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I got a couple today, this is a mastersmith knife and only $500. His folders are works of art. 





__





BladeGallery: Fine handmade custom knives, art knives, swords, daggers






www.bladegallery.com


----------



## DentalChef

Munetoshi butcher back up on JNS


----------



## CTHT

Shig KU nakiri still available on Dictum.


----------



## danemonji

Shigefusa yo handled are landing on JNS. The site is falling apart from all the traffic.


----------



## danemonji

CTHT said:


> Shig KU nakiri still available on Dictum.


That one is available on dictum and japan messer shop since 5 years. Who buys shig ku?


----------



## damiano

I saw JNS posting that he would get the butcher knife in again. Still having trouble imagining how to use it, versus say a deba or honesuki.


----------



## CTHT

danemonji said:


> That one is available on dictum and japan messer shop since 5 years. Who buys shig ku?



I did recently and I enjoy it.


----------



## danemonji

O tempora O mores


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

danemonji said:


> O tempora O mores



Unfortunately the "tempora" is not 10 years ago when shig values were not _*as*_ (edit for @AFKitchenknivesguy) hyper-inflated as they are now.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Unfortunately the "tempora" is not 10 years ago when shig values were not hyper-inflated as they are now.


10 years ago Shigs were hyperinflated. So was 15 years ago, they've always been in high demand.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

So who got the Shigs? Congrats!


----------



## eddoh

JNS has some Shigs coming soon. They are teased on Instagram and listings are in place with "images coming soon".


----------



## CTHT

eddoh said:


> JNS has some Shigs coming soon. They are teased on Instagram and listings are in place with "images coming soon".


They're already gone.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Way past relevance.


----------



## eddoh

sadness too slow (too rich for me anyhow)


----------



## Corradobrit1

Over $2100 for a 240 kasumi western, no handle. Pricey for sure.


----------



## danemonji

I know a guy in japan who you contact in order to order a yo shig. It will take some years to complete and the way he approached me felt like the I was contacted by the yakuza. Never went through with the order since Shigs are not my thing.


----------



## danemonji

You start from this blog. Contact the guy, it will take some 2-3 years to get the knife. 


http://hiro-shio.blogspot.com/2016/11/notes-for-those-who-wish-to-purchase.html


----------



## milas555

Corradobrit1 said:


> Over $2100 for a 240 kasumi western, no handle. Pricey for sure.


You still have to add the cost of the dresser and drawer for this knife


----------



## danemonji

For shig write to this site. It will send you to the guy I wrote above and he will explain the order details for yo shig. You can ask for yo or wa for kasumi or kitaeji and he will tell you the price. Just write the email from this page:


http://yoshizawa-rikou.sakura.ne.jp/syouhinn/8shigefusa-yanagiba/shigefusa-tp-new2.htm


If you look at the prices here they are the best you will ever find.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

danemonji said:


> For shig write to this site. It will send you to the guy I wrote above and he will explain the order details for yo shig. You can ask for yo or wa for kasumi or kitaeji and he will tell you the price. Just write the email from this page:
> 
> 
> http://yoshizawa-rikou.sakura.ne.jp/syouhinn/8shigefusa-yanagiba/shigefusa-tp-new2.htm
> 
> 
> If you look at the prices here they are the best you will ever find.


I wrote him a month ago and haven't heard back.


----------



## danemonji

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I wrote him a month ago and haven't heard back.


I got a reply and he wrote this guy with the blog, yumoto hiroyuki asking him to help me with the order.


----------



## Corradobrit1

danemonji said:


> I got a reply and he wrote this guy with the blog, yumoto hiroyuki asking him to help me with the order.


Did the intermediary expect advance payment?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

danemonji said:


> I got a reply and he wrote this guy with the blog, yumoto hiroyuki asking him to help me with the order.


Good for you, wish I was as lucky.


----------



## danemonji

Corradobrit1 said:


> Did the intermediary expect advance payment?


On his blog there the order procedure was described. I believe they were asking for an advance payment. Also I think other forum members have used this method before( there were some questions from a user name that sounded familiar on his blog). You could try to write him and see if this works. I never went through with it.


----------



## Corradobrit1

danemonji said:


> On his blog there the order procedure was described. I believe they were asking for an advance payment. Also I think other forum members have used this method before( there were some questions from a user name that sounded familiar on his blog). You could try to write him and see if this works. I never went through with it.


Not that big of a Shig fanboy to risk being Cris Anderson'ed


----------



## danemonji

Corradobrit1 said:


> Not that big of a Shig fanboy to risk being Cris Anderson'ed


What's the story with Cris Anderson?


----------



## valdim

Corradobrit1 said:


> Over $2100 for a 240 kasumi western, no handle. Pricey for sure.


OMG?!?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

danemonji said:


> What's the story with Cris Anderson?








Anyone heard from Cris Anderson?


I have a knife on order from Cris, but I haven’t heard from him in 5 months aside from a short message 2 months ago and his email is undeliverable. Has anyone spoken to him recently, or know what’s going on?




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Corradobrit1

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Anyone heard from Cris Anderson?
> 
> 
> I have a knife on order from Cris, but I haven’t heard from him in 5 months aside from a short message 2 months ago and his email is undeliverable. Has anyone spoken to him recently, or know what’s going on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


This. Sorry story for sure and a reminder to never pay 100% for a knife in advance. 30% max.


----------



## bozotheclown

danemonji said:


> What's the story with Cris Anderson?



He'll take your cash and never build you a knife, then pretend he doesnt have wifi or cell reception at his home...LOL Just another dishonest lazy entitled knife maker. Hope all these jackasses go out of business and starve, too many plebs trying to make knives these days.


----------



## valdim

Guys, is it worth 300 euro for a new Shig Ku 180 mm petty?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

valdim said:


> Guys, is it worth 300 euro for a new Shig Ku 180 mm petty?


That's subjective, a little high in my opinion, but I'm not a KU fan.


----------



## valdim

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> That's subjective, a little high in my opinion, but I'm not a KU fan.


Not a fan either, but that's what is feasible for me at the moment ref. Shig brand... My wish is a kasumi, but...


----------



## Corradobrit1

valdim said:


> Not a fan either, but that's what is feasible for me at the moment ref. Shig brand... My wish is a kasumi, but...


Shig Ku is VERY low on my wants list.


----------



## valdim

Corradobrit1 said:


> Shig Ku is VERY low on my wants list.


Then...I guess you own or HAVE owned a kasumi or kitaeji. I have not.


----------



## syinx

Where'd you find the petty?


valdim said:


> Not a fan either, but that's what is feasible for me at the moment ref. Shig brand... My wish is a kasumi, but...


----------



## valdim

syinx said:


> Where'd you find the petty?


.....cant say.


----------



## parbaked

valdim said:


> Guys, is it worth 300 euro for a new Shig Ku 180 mm petty?


Bernal sold a 150mm last week for US$172...








Shigefusa 150mm Petty Kurouchi Swedish Carbon Steel Chestnut Handle


Hand made in Sanjo Niigata by the Iizuka family brand Shigefusa. Free forged iron clad 'spicy' Swedish carbon steel with chestnut wood handle.




bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com


----------



## Corradobrit1

parbaked said:


> Bernal sold a 150mm last week for US$172...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shigefusa 150mm Petty Kurouchi Swedish Carbon Steel Chestnut Handle
> 
> 
> Hand made in Sanjo Niigata by the Iizuka family brand Shigefusa. Free forged iron clad 'spicy' Swedish carbon steel with chestnut wood handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com


That handle looks so uncomfortable and agricultural


----------



## valdim

parbaked said:


> Bernal sold a 150mm last week for US$172...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shigefusa 150mm Petty Kurouchi Swedish Carbon Steel Chestnut Handle
> 
> 
> Hand made in Sanjo Niigata by the Iizuka family brand Shigefusa. Free forged iron clad 'spicy' Swedish carbon steel with chestnut wood handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com


Why you did not tell me that last week!?!


----------



## Illyria

Corradobrit1 said:


> That handle looks so uncomfortable and agricultural



I actually really like the handle, haha. 

Perfectly balanced and it's pretty comfortable.


----------



## ynot1985

valdim said:


> Guys, is it worth 300 euro for a new Shig Ku 180 mm petty?



They made a 180 KU petty?!!!

I have not seen one before

I collect KU shigs (poor so I collect the cheaper stuff)

in terms of performance and finish, kasumi and kitaeji are way superior but you pay for it


----------



## BillHanna

For those that are mazakYAY, and not MEHzaki; CKC restocked a lil bit.


----------



## Hassanbensober

For all of us sulking about missing the yo shigs today there’s a sweet stainless shigefusa petty on eBay up for grabs lol


----------



## Corradobrit1

Hassanbensober said:


> For all of us sulking about missing the yo shigs today there’s a sweet stainless shigefusa petty on eBay up for grabs lol


----------



## Jville

Corradobrit1 said:


> That handle looks so uncomfortable and agricultural


Yeah, that handle looks pretty uneventful. Be a good one to burn.


----------



## IsoJ

Few Yanicks hitting to website today. Is your F5 bottom greased?


----------



## josemartinlopez

heh will his website still be buggy?


----------



## josemartinlopez

Vintage Kaicut Shigefusa 4 " Stainless Steel Knife Wood Handle & Wood Sheath | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Kaicut Shigefusa 4 " Stainless Steel Knife Wood Handle & Wood Sheath at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Bert2368

BillHanna said:


> GONE. Much appreciated.


Got an email they were back in stock. 2 hours later, out of stock.

Apparently price went up 50% in less than 2 years?!

Oh well, too broke anyhow.









Munetoshi Kurouchi 170mm Wa Butcher


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## Corradobrit1

josemartinlopez said:


> Vintage Kaicut Shigefusa 4 " Stainless Steel Knife Wood Handle & Wood Sheath | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Kaicut Shigefusa 4 " Stainless Steel Knife Wood Handle & Wood Sheath at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


"Did you buy this"?


----------



## BillHanna

Bert2368 said:


> Got an email they were back in stock. 2 hours later, out of stock.
> 
> Apparently price went up 50% in less than 2 years?!
> 
> Oh well, too broke anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Munetoshi Kurouchi 170mm Wa Butcher
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


We need an Australian or Canadian store to stock these lol. Next year, buddy. Maybe we can go in together, to save on shipping.


----------



## damiano

I saw the butcher knife available today on JNS but decided against it. Bought a Misono honesuki instead!


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Those butchers seem really awesome to have. Always wanted one but I would rather just have petties.


----------



## panda

shig kasumi wa suji never ever shows up. if anyone knows anyone who has one and would be interested in trading for a white1 honyaki suji let me know!!


----------



## Gregmega

panda said:


> shig kasumi wa suji never ever shows up. if anyone knows anyone who has one and would be interested in trading for a white1 honyaki suji let me know!!


Dang wish I’d seen this before I sold my last one


----------



## panda

Gregmega said:


> Dang wish I’d seen this before I sold my last one


buy it back from.them lol


----------



## DentalChef

A Tsukasa river jump just went up on clean cut


----------



## IsoJ

Kamon is coming available today(requires signing up Bens newsletter)


----------



## damiano

DentalChef said:


> A Tsukasa river jump just went up on clean cut


----------



## damiano

Tonight at 7PM CET time (France) on sale.


----------



## jonnachang

SHHHH!


----------



## damiano

So, anyone here got it? I tried just for the fun of it, but when I pressed the buy button I got a message it was sold out.. Filled in everything already credit card details and such.


----------



## tchan001

Welcome to the club.


----------



## damiano

Oh I wasn't really going to buy and keep it. I was thinking of putting it here on BTS and sell it for the price I had paid. By the way it was going to be 630 euro including shipping for me.


----------



## banzai_burrito

Sighs...c'est la vie :/


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Shigefusa 240mm kitaeji yagagiba:









Shigefusa 240mm Kitaeji Yanagiba Wa Handle







easttowestshoppe.com


----------



## Corradobrit1

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Shigefusa 240mm kitaeji yagagiba:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shigefusa 240mm Kitaeji Yanagiba Wa Handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easttowestshoppe.com



Total turnoff for a retailer to make this part of their T&C's. Photos won't highlight all defects.

"All SALES ARE FINAL, no exchange, return or cancellation accepted. Buyer can ask for more photos if needed but I will not be responsible for damages or lost after the item has shipped. This is why I will insure and need a recipient signature for delivery. Thank you for understanding. "


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Corradobrit1 said:


> Total turnoff for a retailer to make this part of their T&C's. Photos won't highlight all defects.
> 
> "All SALES ARE FINAL, no exchange, return or cancellation accepted. Buyer can ask for more photos if needed but I will not be responsible for damages or lost after the item has shipped. This is why I will insure and need a recipient signature for delivery. Thank you for understanding. "


While I generally agree, it's not like you can go to another store to buy this. It is what it is.


----------



## Jville

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> While I generally agree, it's not like you can go to another store to buy this. It is what it is.


Its funny that they feel like they have to tell the buyer not to put a $1250 knife into the dishwasher . Don't get me wrong, i dont blame them for covering their basis.


----------



## josemartinlopez

People do strange things. Don't ask how I know.


----------



## tchan001

Some people don't tell their significant other the REAL value of their knives.


----------



## josemartinlopez

@tchan001, or so your friends tell you right?


----------



## tchan001

I'm one of the ones who doesn't tell  and try to keep the good knives out of her sight, out of her mind as much as possible.


----------



## JDC

Morihei Hisamoto fine finish 240 at Strata 









Morihei - Hisamoto - White #1 Tsuchime - 240mm Gyuto - Western Handle - Fine Finish


Brand: Morihei 森平Profile: GyutoEdge Steel: White #1Steel Type: CarbonCladding: Soft Stainless TsuchimeBevel: DoubleHand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Pakka WesternTotal Length: 375mmSpine Length: 245mmHandle Length: 128mmBlade Height: 54mmEdge Length: 242mmThickness of Spine at Handle...




strata-portland.myshopify.com


----------



## Runner_up

^^Great looking knife with awesome specs too.

I already have a 240mm maboroshi but if I didn't...


----------



## JDC

Runner_up said:


> ^^Great looking knife with awesome specs too.
> 
> I already have a 240mm maboroshi but if I didn't...


Probably you have already put on your own "fine finish"


----------



## syinx

Hinoura River Jump Santoku

Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


----------



## Corradobrit1

syinx said:


> Hinoura River Jump Santoku
> 
> Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


Not shy with the price for a half twist RJ 165mm Santoku  $1339


----------



## lemeneid

JDC said:


> Morihei Hisamoto fine finish 240 at Strata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morihei - Hisamoto - White #1 Tsuchime - 240mm Gyuto - Western Handle - Fine Finish
> 
> 
> Brand: Morihei 森平Profile: GyutoEdge Steel: White #1Steel Type: CarbonCladding: Soft Stainless TsuchimeBevel: DoubleHand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Pakka WesternTotal Length: 375mmSpine Length: 245mmHandle Length: 128mmBlade Height: 54mmEdge Length: 242mmThickness of Spine at Handle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strata-portland.myshopify.com


Someone needs to get these. Don’t think Morihei sells these fine finish knives anymore


----------



## Gregmega

lemeneid said:


> Someone needs to get these. Don’t think Morihei sells these fine finish knives anymore


Bummed I missed the 210 ku, that thing ghosted in and out, or maybe I just finally stopped scouting that page long enough. Strata is dangerous XL for my marriage and well being.


----------



## JDC

Gregmega said:


> Bummed I missed the 210 ku, that thing ghosted in and out, or maybe I just finally stopped scouting that page long enough. Strata is dangerous XL for my marriage and well being.



Was there a 210 ku? They do still have a 240 regular finish version, and the grind looks more even than what they usually are.


----------



## zizirex

JDC said:


> Was there a 210 ku? They do still have a 240 regular finish version, and the grind looks more even than what they usually are.


Yes, I was going to pull the trigger last time. But It is too much since I need to pay for duties and tax as well. In the end, I bought the cheaper Bolsterless one. it's also fine finish and the spec a bit different (slightly taller than usual)


----------



## Gregmega

Yeah the 210 w1 ku is maybe the only TF I’d forgive myself for buying. Maybe.


----------



## JDC

zizirex said:


> Yes, I was going to pull the trigger last time. But It is too much since I need to pay for duties and tax as well. In the end, I bought the cheaper Bolsterless one. it's also fine finish and the spec a bit different (slightly taller than usual)



Weird, seems they are unlisted. Ku looks pretty cool, and you may change the handle at some point anyway


----------



## zizirex

JDC said:


> Weird, seems they are unlisted. Ku looks pretty cool, and you may change the handle at some point anyway


Yes, I am changing the handle. Currently, I just need to wait for the epoxy to dry before final shaping and polishing.


----------



## Corradobrit1

juice said:


> And now he (Ryky) has supposedly had some of his YT production gear stolen, and people are running a fundraiser for him to replace it... He's killing it.







Dude made $3200+ on that GoFundMe


----------



## juice

Corradobrit1 said:


> Dude made $3200+ on that GoFundMe


TBH I'm surprised he didn't scam up a heap more than that.


----------



## anko

Knifewear has listed a few Munetoshi migaki knives, no pictures yet. That's at least three new Munetoshi retailers this year, makes me wonder how much longer JNS will stock them.


----------



## timebard

anko said:


> Knifewear has listed a few Munetoshi migaki knives, no pictures yet. That's at least three new Munetoshi retailers this year, makes me wonder how much longer JNS will stock them.



Interesting... if they're comparable performers to the JNS versions, the price is super tempting. Hope they post pics and stats soon.


----------



## Southpaw

JDC said:


> Years ago I asked a friend who is a blacksmith, "why don't you make stainless sanmai knives for easier maintenance?"
> 
> It turned out that laminating stainless with carbon steel is a very challenging process which requires special equipment and techniques. I'm not aware of another famous Japanese smith other than TF who does stainless clad by himself.
> 
> If stainless sanmai is already challenging, forging stainless damascus in-house is mission impossible...


This should’ve gotten more likes... that’s interesting. I always wondered why no one does carbon core with stainless Damascus cladding... I guess if you’re ya hard to do it San mai it makes a lot of sense.


Also that Ryky thing... I think it gave me a hemorrhoid


----------



## panda

Jville said:


> Its funny that they feel like they have to tell the buyer not to put a $1250 knife into the dishwasher . Don't get me wrong, i dont blame them for covering their basis.


they have probably dealt with dumb asses that have done just that and complained about it.


----------



## milas555

anko said:


> Knifewear has listed a few Munetoshi migaki knives, no pictures yet. That's at least three new Munetoshi retailers this year, makes me wonder how much longer JNS will stock them.


But Mune Honyaki (definitely recommendable) still only in JNS ...


----------



## M1k3

milas555 said:


> But Mune Honyaki (definitely recommendable) still only in JNS ...


For now.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

'Dragon River' 257x61mm Gyuto — Black Lotus Knives


San Mai construction gyuto with ‘Dragon River’ damascus cladding and a core of high performance German tungsten steel 1.2519. The handle consists of Two Tone Hawaiian Koa, Synthetic tortoise shell and African Blackwood. Dimensions: 257x61mm Weight: 221g Grind: Lightweight, slight convex




www.blacklotusknives.com.au


----------



## M1k3

timebard said:


> Interesting... if they're comparable performers to the JNS versions, the price is super tempting. Hope they post pics and stats soon.


50mm height, 200 grams.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Back in stock.









Shigefusa 165mm Nakiri Kurouchi W Saya Swedish Carbon Steel Horn & Ho Handle


Hand made in Sanjo Niigata by the Iizuka family brand Shigefusa. Free forged iron clad 'spicy' Swedish carbon steel with horn ferruled ho wood handle.




bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com


----------



## BillHanna

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Back in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shigefusa 165mm Nakiri Kurouchi W Saya Swedish Carbon Steel Horn & Ho Handle
> 
> 
> Hand made in Sanjo Niigata by the Iizuka family brand Shigefusa. Free forged iron clad 'spicy' Swedish carbon steel with horn ferruled ho wood handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com


Can we get ma_sha1 to add at least 15mm to this for me?


----------



## M1k3

timebard said:


> Interesting... if they're comparable performers to the JNS versions, the price is super tempting. Hope they post pics and stats soon.


"Hey there! They're heading to our photographer soon, we should have photos by the end of the first week of November."


----------



## Southpaw

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> 'Dragon River' 257x61mm Gyuto — Black Lotus Knives
> 
> 
> San Mai construction gyuto with ‘Dragon River’ damascus cladding and a core of high performance German tungsten steel 1.2519. The handle consists of Two Tone Hawaiian Koa, Synthetic tortoise shell and African Blackwood. Dimensions: 257x61mm Weight: 221g Grind: Lightweight, slight convex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.blacklotusknives.com.au



I love this piece, I just wish Black Lotus didn’t use a fancy swastika as their logo...


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Southpaw said:


> I love this piece, I just wish Black Lotus didn’t use a fancy swastika as their logo...


Oh didn't even notice...


----------



## Southpaw

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Oh didn't even notice...


It’s one of those once u see it things... I’m sure it’s not intentional, I showed one to my wife and she’s like “why is there a swastika on it” and now I can’t unsee it.


----------



## M1k3

Google "lotus flower silhouette"
Looks like a simplified version to stamp on knives.

Or maybe my eyes aren't woke.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Its a Buddhist motif representing "well-being" that the Nazi's co-opted for their evil purposes.


----------



## Twigg

Those bastards ruined everything they touched.


----------



## Southpaw

Corradobrit1 said:


> Its a Buddhist motif representing "well-being" that the Nazi's co-opted for their evil purposes.


I know this, in the western world it was kinda equivalent to a shamrock I guess. My grandma was showing me a card she and my grandpa sent each other and it had a bunch of cherubs on it holding swastikas. I gave the *** Treatment and she said swastikas used to be used by different people for things like that.


Twigg said:


> Those bastards ruined everything they touched.


Except for cars and highways.... but ya they really sucked right?


I thought black lotus has a really neat symbol, but now I can’t unsee it, that was my point. Wasn’t trying to be all “saying merry Christmas is offensive” woke about it. Just from a design perspective it’s got the basic structure of a swastika


----------



## M1k3

So does the addition symbol.


----------



## IsoJ

Okei, can someone google a swastika that looks like a Blacklotus knives logo please? And not a one that I need to be drunk, high or have an imagination to see the similarity.


----------



## Southpaw

Lol okay so I’m just jagging around with this, but I drew it without the middle parts of the petals so those of if u can’t see it. But a swastika is just an x with lines coming off the tip at ~90 degree angle all in the same direction.

So for your consideration:


----------



## Twigg

Its a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Barmoley

Yeah, I’d say you really, really have to want to see it, to make the leap.


----------



## AT5760

Please, please stop. You all realize that many people end up here when researching makers? Associating a maker in any way with one of the most heinous government regimes in history is totally inappropriate. And that’s exactly what you’re doing.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Not sure how you got that out of the symbol without looking hard for it, but to each their own. Didn't even consider it.


----------



## juice

AT5760 said:


> Please, please stop. You all realize that many people end up here when researching makers? Associating a maker in any way with one of the most heinous government regimes in history is totally inappropriate. And that’s exactly what you’re doing.


This. It's REALLY ridiculous, and quite possibly defamatory, in a drunk kinda way. @Admin here's something that ACTUALLY needs clearing up so that reputations aren't smeared (not saying that's why it was first mentioned, but unintended consequences and so on).


----------



## BillHanna

AT5760 said:


> Please, please stop. You all realize that many people end up here when researching makers? Associating a maker in any way with one of the most heinous government regimes in history is totally inappropriate. And that’s exactly what you’re doing.


I don’t really think that’s what is happening. He said his wife saw it, now HE sees it. Period.


----------



## BillHanna

Southpaw said:


> I’m sure it’s not intentional


----------



## Twigg

This whole thing is stupid. Their symbol is not a nazi swastika. If you actually see that and propagate that, then you are a ****ing idiot.


----------



## daveb

Damn. Let's back the truck up. 

A relatively benign thread all of a sudden gets reported by everyone on here. I look in and a clusterf**k has broken out.

Southpaw, your wife sees something nobody else sees and you share that. OK. It's not a flattering observation but OK. But then you had to explain it. And then you had to provide pictures. Proving that the maker is part of some secret sect bent on world domination. Could have done without that. 

Now I've got to moderate. A quick mention that perhaps this was not appropriate? Wholesale pruning? Shut it down? 

It's a worthwhile thread that only turned to crap on the last few posts. Hopefully everyone can "un-see" the mess and I can leave it as such.



Twigg said:


> and propagate that...



Twigg was a little harsh but that part is important.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Every post from #2472 on should be deleted. Simples


----------



## juice

Corradobrit1 said:


> Every post from #2472 on should be deleted. Simples


The best solution, and also the easiest solution.


----------



## M1k3

daveb said:


> Damn. Let's back the truck up.
> 
> A relatively benign thread all of a sudden gets reported by everyone on here. I look in and a clusterf**k has broken out.
> 
> Southpaw, your wife sees something nobody else sees and you share that. OK. It's not a flattering observation but OK. But then you had to explain it. And then you had to provide pictures. Proving that the maker is part of some secret sect bent on world domination. Could have done without that.
> 
> Now I've got to moderate. A quick mention that perhaps this was not appropriate? Wholesale pruning? Shut it down?
> 
> It's a worthwhile thread that only turned to crap on the last few posts. Hopefully everyone can "un-see" the mess and I can leave it as such.
> 
> 
> 
> Twigg was a little harsh but that part is important.





Corradobrit1 said:


> Every post from #2472 on should be deleted. Simples


☝


----------



## BillHanna

I found a Kuhn Rikon chef knife laying around. It’s got a blue handle, with matching sheath.


----------



## Southpaw

Okay moving past that, anyone on here order a custom black lotus? What’s the wait time?


----------



## IsoJ

Southpaw said:


> Okay moving past that, anyone on here order a custom black lotus? What’s the wait time?


I think Jeffs books are closed at the moment, at least last time when I talked with him. I have an custom from him. Lets just say that I sold my Tsourkan after I received it so he knows how to make a knife.


----------



## Corradobrit1

IsoJ said:


> I sold my Tsourkan after I received it


Praise indeed


----------



## drsmp

I love my Black Lotus. Pretty close to perfect ,a great price and Jeff is great to work with. As soon as I got mine went back on his list - estimated about a year wait. If you sign up for his email he posts a few knives every month for sale.


----------



## Southpaw

IsoJ said:


> I think Jeffs books are closed at the moment, at least last time when I talked with him. I have an custom from him. Lets just say that I sold my Tsourkan after I received it so he knows how to make a knife.


There’s a thing to pay 50 bucks to get in line. Once I get my honyaki (have something in the works) the Knife Dragon I’m chasing is getting bigger, so a shig kitaeji and a non Japanese specialist. Once I looked at the other black lotus examples I’m really into him.

Guess I should scrape up 1,300 and snag that dragon river... if only I was made of money


----------



## IsoJ

Southpaw said:


> There’s a thing to pay 50 bucks to get in line. Once I get my honyaki (have something in the works) the Knife Dragon I’m chasing is getting bigger, so a shig kitaeji and a non Japanese specialist. Once I looked at the other black lotus examples I’m really into him.
> 
> Guess I should scrape up 1,300 and snag that dragon river... if only I was made of money


I have an 52100 mono WH from him. I wanted to get a simple blade first to see how I like it before going for a fancy one(I am on the waiting list atm). I dont usually like damascus and fancy stuff but Jeffs style looks really good in my eyes and I am hoping to get my one and only damascus blade from him.


----------



## Gregmega

Corradobrit1 said:


> Every post from #2472 on should be deleted. Simples


This is why we can’t have nice things guys


----------



## Southpaw

Easttowest still has that kitaeji yanigaba...

What am I missing here? Is there some reason I shouldn’t buy from them? I mean it’s been up for at least a week I feel like!


----------



## Southpaw

drsmp said:


> I love my Black Lotus. Pretty close to perfect ,a great price and Jeff is great to work with. As soon as I got mine went back on his list - estimated about a year wait. If you sign up for his email he posts a few knives every month for sale. View attachment 100610
> View attachment 100611


Is that carbon core or stainless? You have quite the collection!









Kiyoshi Kato Kasumi Wa Gyuto Blue Steel 240mm STD | eBay


<p>Kiyoshi Kato Kasumi Wa Gyuto Blue Steel STD. Condition is "Brand New". Sent with Australia Post Express Medium Box/Satchel + Signature.</p>



www.ebay.com





2 Katos up on electronic bay. Also a Nakiri as well!


----------



## lemeneid

Southpaw said:


> Is that carbon core or stainless? You have quite the collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiyoshi Kato Kasumi Wa Gyuto Blue Steel 240mm STD | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Kiyoshi Kato Kasumi Wa Gyuto Blue Steel STD. Condition is "Brand New". Sent with Australia Post Express Medium Box/Satchel + Signature.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Katos up on electronic bay. Also a Nakiri as well!


*coughS0realcough*


----------



## friz

lemeneid said:


> *coughS0realcough*


Is not him.


----------



## lemeneid

friz said:


> Is not him.


Ok not him, could have sworn it was, the name sounded familiar, and the knife was from Australia.


----------



## Corradobrit1

lemeneid said:


> Ok not him, could have sworn it was, the name sounded familiar, and the knife was from Australia.


They're being sold by our very own @Brucewml who needs to up his photo skills


----------



## CTHT

Southpaw said:


> Easttowest still has that kitaeji yanigaba...
> 
> What am I missing here? Is there some reason I shouldn’t buy from them? I mean it’s been up for at least a week I feel like!



Perhaps they have more than one. The price is a little over the usual asking from other sources, but not by much.


----------



## Corradobrit1

CTHT said:


> Perhaps they have more than one. The price is a little over the usual asking from other sources, but not by much.


Maybe the T&C's need to be reconsidered.


----------



## IsoJ

Those who uses Instagram, there is Isasmedjan gyuto in auction now.


----------



## friz

lemeneid said:


> Ok not him, could have sworn it was, the name sounded familiar, and the knife was from Australia.


not all Australians are like s0real. In fact, none of us is.


----------



## Corradobrit1

friz said:


> not all Australians are like s0real. In fact, none of us is.


 On IG and Ebay his handle is 'Bladesaffair'


----------



## Nagakin

1 Miz ktip honyaki left on JCK


----------



## btbyrd

8" carbon Z Kramers are on sale today for $219.99 from America's Test Kitchen. I love mine.


----------



## Southpaw

Nagakin said:


> 1 Miz ktip honyaki left on JCK


Wow man those are something else. I don’t remember k-tip gyutos in any of Mizuno’s series. I bet they’re incredible


----------



## McMan

The most badass MAC ever?





Vintage MAC Butcher Knife 12 inch stainless steel blade knife [out of stock]







www.aframestokyo.com


----------



## Gregmega

Corradobrit1 said:


> On IG and Ebay his handle is 'Bladesaffair'


The one and the same. Ol’ soreal. Remember when you could get a Kato for 750 bucks? Those were the days.


----------



## mc2442

I reached out to him for the first time in roughly a year. Politely said to sue him as he has no net worth. Stated that he would make things right if it works out, but looking doubtful.


----------



## Jville

mc2442 said:


> I reached out to him for the first time in roughly a year. Politely said to sue him as he has no net worth. Stated that he would make things right if it works out, but looking doubtful.


What is this in reference to?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Jville said:


> What is this in reference to?


Must be one of Cris Andersons many victims


----------



## Jville

Corradobrit1 said:


> Must be one of Cris Andersons many victims


Thats what i was thinking, but it seemed out of place.


----------



## Corradobrit1

When is Yoshimi Kato not Yoshimi Kato?..............when he's Kiyoshi Kato 

Anyone else get excited when MTC Kitchen posted teaser images on IG of Kiyoshi Kato working in his workshop with the headsup of a future announcement. I even called hoping to get something interesting. Guess they confused Kiyoshi with Yoshimi


----------



## tchan001

You probably thought MTC Kitchen lined up Kiyoshi Kato to make an exclusive Damascus for them. Wake up. LOL


----------



## Corradobrit1

In my defense they were being deliberately cryptic and enticing with several pics of unfinished Kiyoshi Kato knives.


----------



## Jville

Corradobrit1 said:


> When is Yoshimi Kato not Yoshimi Kato?..............when he's Kiyoshi Kato
> 
> Anyone else get excited when MTC Kitchen posted teaser images on IG of Kiyoshi Kato working in his workshop with the headsup of a future announcement. I even called hoping to get something interesting. Guess they confused Kiyoshi with Yoshimi


Geeze, they should know better. What a tease! I would of done/thought the same thing.


----------



## Furminati

Tanaka ironwood honesuki up on moderncooking.com and it’s on sale. Almost bought this 10 times and now it’s on sale a week after buying a honesuki


----------



## Furminati

Tanaka Ironwood Honesuki 165mm | Modern Cooking


Shigeki Tanaka’s reputation as a master blacksmith is well known amongst professional chefs, knife enthusiasts and the wider blacksmithing community. The SG2 Ironwood series knives are some of the most sort after and desirable kitchen knives on the planet. This Tanaka Ironwood Honesuki is no...




moderncooking.com


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Couple of jiro 210 on strata site


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Bill Burke chefs



BladeGallery: Fine handmade custom knives, art knives, swords, daggers


----------



## Corradobrit1

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Bill Burke chefs
> 
> 
> 
> BladeGallery: Fine handmade custom knives, art knives, swords, daggers


Shame the bolster is pinned and not forged integral. Corrosion on the tang? Seems pricey @$1675 for what it is.


----------



## IsoJ

Raquin is putting up couple of knives including paring knives on the site. I think this time it is going to be random release


----------



## Southpaw

A bunch of custom Mizuno Blue 1 KS and Mizuno White 1 honyaki loaded by Koki yesterday.

the honyaki are classic Mizuno profile, and I’ve always told myself if I get Miz’s classic profile, it’d be the Blue 2 honyaki. Saltydog’s video he posted like ten years ago really shows how amazing that knife is


----------



## M1k3

Knifewear put up a single side view picture of the Munetoshi Migaki.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Eh.. would take the kurochi anyday. The only mune I have left is the 165 petty. Wish he could do some SS clad because I love his white steel.


----------



## Runner_up

^^ agreed. I think his KU knives look better.

I have the full lineup from JNS, including both honyaki gyuto. I like the handles that come stock on the JNS ones more as well - very nice and comparable to stock shigefusa handles.

Whichever way you go Munetoshi makes awesome knives.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Jiro - White #1 Tsuchime - 210mm Gyuto - Taihei Tagayasan Wa - #167


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片) Smith: Jiro Nakagawa 中川 次郎 Profile: GyutoEdge Steel: White #1 ShirogamiSteel Type: CarbonCladding: Soft IronBevel: Double Bevel Bevel Symmetry: 50:50 Handle: Taihei TagayasanHand Orientation: Ambidextrious Total Length: 364mmEdge Length: 214mmSpine Length: 231mmBlade...




strata-portland.myshopify.com


----------



## Jaszer13

Home Butcher has a river jump 120 petty


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

For whatever reason, back up for sale. Matsubara 180mm nakiri/cleaver. Wish the site would stop blocking this site. *Kitchen knives to go*.

https://www.**************.com/mabl2natana1.html


----------



## BillHanna

The Cook's Edge


Featuring handcrafted Japanese chef knives, The Cook’s Edge in Charlottetown, PE, is a boutique shop that provides high-end products to chefs & home cooks.




thecooksedge.com






5 Year Anniversary Sale On Now!​The Cook's Edge turns 5 today!! To celebrate we are passing along savings on some of our all time favourite knives. Save up to 20% on knives from Yu Kurosaki, Munetoshi, Sakai Kikumori, Nigara Hamono, Sukenari, and more. For questions or inquires email: [email protected]​


----------



## Vancouversam

Shigefusa 300mm Yanagi Kasumi at staysharp. anyone who is looking for one. good price as well


----------



## Mikeadunne

4rgedCarbon said:


> deleted post was quoted here


Why does it ask for a password to browse the site?


----------



## 4rgedCarbon

Mikeadunne said:


> Why does it ask for a password to browse the site?


Not sure, I just went on and had no issue. Maybe a temporary glitch. Everything seem normal now.


----------



## Tristan

Already gone


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Jiro Tsuchime Tagayasan | 270mm Sujihiki Knife (WA)


Crafted completely by hand by Jiro Nakagawa of Nagano Japan, one of the most outstanding new knives in production. Demand is very high for these rare knives, pre-orders/wait-list are no longer available, knives will be released on-line with an Instagram post advising Jiro Tsuchime Japanese...




protooling.com.au


----------



## IsoJ

Kaeru Blue2 honyakis at JNS


----------



## JayS20

2 Heldqvist Gyutos left:
SanMai 20c with wrought iron


----------



## Gregmega

4rgedCarbon said:


> Also this just went live and seems to be included in the 25% off - Togashi Kenji Honyaki Gyuto 240mm | Modern Cooking
> 
> View attachment 101895


Holy shiz wish I’d seen that earlier!!! Is that full tang???


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> Holy shiz wish I’d seen that earlier!!! Is that full tang???


Appears so


----------



## Southpaw

I know this is an ignorant question, but is that the same Togashi from Hitohira


----------



## Corradobrit1

Appears to be a Kenji Togashi blacksmith Tosa sharpened blade like the ones on KnS. Assuming of course the attribution is correct. Shame the stamped kanji looks so cheap.


----------



## Gregmega

Yeah but if there’s one there’s another. Or it can be done again


----------



## banzai_burrito

RealSharpKnife has a the9Nine kiri, y'all's will need to DM them


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Hurry up, Xerxes has only a couple left on his site.






Alle verfügbaren Messer


Alle verfügbaren Messer/all available knives




www.xerxes-knives-shop.com


----------



## JayS20

240 K-tip Kato on JNS now








Yoshiaki Fujiwara 240mm Kiritsuke Gyuto 馬車馬


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## McMan

Still there a whooping 4.5hrs later?!... ~$1785usd.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Bill Burke, MS chefs


BladeGallery: Fine handmade custom knives, art knives, swords, daggers


----------



## Slim278

Daado

I have a blade from him. makes a nice paring knife for $70


----------



## Southpaw

JayS20 said:


> 240 K-tip Kato on JNS now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshiaki Fujiwara 240mm Kiritsuke Gyuto 馬車馬
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


I hate when he doesn’t put up a picture of it. I wanna see!


----------



## esoo

Southpaw said:


> I hate when he doesn’t put up a picture of it. I wanna see!



Doesn't everyone like to drop $1400USD+ on a knife without seeing it?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Southpaw said:


> I hate when he doesn’t put up a picture of it. I wanna see!


KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK WH


----------



## pleue

Anyone here win that Watanabe menkiri on the bay? If so, congrats you jerk, unless you don't want it anymore, and then I rescind that jerk comment


----------



## tchan001

Southpaw said:


> I hate when he doesn’t put up a picture of it. I wanna see!


The 240mm Kato WH Ktip on the left was bought by me from JNS in August 2020.





Just a few good friends of tchan001


I'm starting this thread to display my collection. Hope you guys like it.




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Shigefusa deba 130mm



Select Kitchen Knives


----------



## lemeneid

tchan001 said:


> The 240mm Kato WH Ktip on the left was bought by me from JNS in August 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few good friends of tchan001
> 
> 
> I'm starting this thread to display my collection. Hope you guys like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


Was it the same price as you got it in August?


----------



## tchan001

I remember it is the same price now as it was in August in terms of DKK.
DKK11,250.00 (Inc. VAT)
DKK9,000.00 (Ex. VAT)

Differences if any due to exchange rate cannot be considered a change in pricing.


----------



## lemeneid

Nevertheless it’s a nice buy. Hardly seen any k tips in the wild. To be honest I see more kikuryus lying around


----------



## friz

lemeneid said:


> Nevertheless it’s a nice buy. Hardly seen any k tips in the wild. To be honest I see more kikuryus lying around


Right


----------



## Moooza

@lemeneid , so true


----------



## lemeneid

tchan001 said:


> The 240mm Kato WH Ktip on the left was bought by me from JNS in August 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few good friends of tchan001
> 
> 
> I'm starting this thread to display my collection. Hope you guys like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


The edge profile looks the same but with the top end chopped off.


----------



## Southpaw

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Shigefusa deba 130mm
> 
> 
> 
> Select Kitchen Knives


Ugh I want this... but alas I’m left handed


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Southpaw said:


> Ugh I want this... but alas I’m left handed


That's ok, good trade material.


----------



## Southpaw

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> That's ok, good trade material.


If I had the funds I would’ve done just that


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Hinoura River at the site that will not be named.

https://www.**************.com/tshirijusa.html


----------



## F-Flash

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Hinoura River at the site that will not be named.
> 
> https://www.**************.com/tshirijusa.html


Must be volde***t or something political.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

C k t g


----------



## Corradobrit1

Not a fan of that RJ twist pattern. Plain Ku one side and dammy on the other. Plus $1350 for a sanmai 170 Santoku is nuts


----------



## Horsemover

Yanick cleaver still available on his site


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Horsemover said:


> Yanick cleaver still available on his site


I would be all over that if I could. Thing is awesome.


----------



## damiano

JCK seems to be having a sale.


----------



## banzai_burrito

_ToGo _classifieds, there's an Antzenberger honyaki, Raquin, and Milan for sale


----------



## tcmx3

Mizuno Blue 1 KS with ebony handle

I passed on this in lieu of a custom handle one with identical blade specs, which Ive really been enjoying. 49mm heel height is on the taller side of these for those of you who, like me, like taller knives.


----------



## spaceconvoy

tcmx3 said:


> Mizuno Blue 1 KS with ebony handle
> 
> I passed on this in lieu of a custom handle one with identical blade specs, which Ive really been enjoying. 49mm heel height is on the taller side of these for those of you who, like me, like taller knives.


I got excited for a second, but that profile doesn't look KSish enough


----------



## tcmx3

spaceconvoy said:


> I got excited for a second, but that profile doesn't look KSish enough



yeah the tip is definitely a little different as it doesnt pinch together as hard as the Masamoto.

that being said, I personally bought one of these for the grind; my preferred profile is fairly different, but it hasnt stopped me from enjoying this one.


----------



## ptang

Wahnamhong said:


> JCK seems to be having a sale.


they definitely jacked up prices on some of the knives i'd been looking at to compensate for the sale. 

can't knock the hustle and it's still a few bucks off the original prices though.


----------



## JayS20

ptang said:


> they definitely jacked up prices on some of the knives i'd been looking at to compensate for the sale.
> 
> can't knock the hustle and it's still a few bucks off the original prices though.


They already had some prices on sale and might have jacked up the former prices to make it seem like bigger deals, not sure though. Maybe they just let the former prices stay the same on the reduced items.
All the knives I had my eye on still either show their former prices or the prices before they got reduced and now reduced again. 
Just a 5% discount though.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Store — Halcyon Forge


Available knives




www.halcyonforge.com


----------



## Hassanbensober

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Store — Halcyon Forge
> 
> 
> Available knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.halcyonforge.com


I wouldn’t be able to resist if he would drop a 270. Beautiful knives!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Jiro - White #1 Tsuchime - 270mm Gyuto - Tagayasan Wa Handle - #180


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片) Smith: Jiro Nakagawa 中川 次郎 Profile: Gyuto Edge Steel: White #1 (Shirogami)Steel Type: CarbonCladding: Soft IronBevel: Double BevelBevel Symmetry: 50/50Hand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Tagayasan OctagonalTotal Length: 427mmEdge Length: 267mmSpine Length...




strata-portland.myshopify.com


----------



## Southpaw

does anyone know if it’s possible to make a wedding band out of this Kato paperweight? And how much it would cost?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Southpaw said:


> View attachment 102798
> 
> does anyone know if it’s possible to make a wedding band out of this Kato paperweight? And how much it would cost?


Is that a genuine question? You could make 100+ wedding bands but why would you want to. Its reactive steel that will corrode in contact with water and skin.


----------



## Southpaw

Corradobrit1 said:


> Is that a genuine question? You could make 100+ wedding bands but why would you want to. Its reactive steel that will corrode in contact with water and skin.


It is a genuine question, if someone can make a ring out of it for like $100 bucks it’s a solid price, and I could either force a patina on it, or seal it and not have to worry about it.

ive been looking for a good Damascus steel wedding band for a year now and THEY ARE CRAZY OVERPRICED.

this Kato paperweight is about $500 and if someone can turn it into a band for a small fee it’s not that bad considering.

PS why are damarings over $100? There is ZERO precious metal in them


----------



## McMan

Southpaw said:


> It is a genuine question, if someone can make a ring out of it for like $100 bucks it’s a solid price, and I could either force a patina on it, or seal it and not have to worry about it.
> 
> ive been looking for a good Damascus steel wedding band for a year now and THEY ARE CRAZY OVERPRICED.
> 
> this Kato paperweight is about $500 and if someone can turn it into a band for a small fee it’s not that bad considering.
> 
> PS why are damarings over $100? There is ZERO precious metal in them


Del Ealy makes wedding rings. Looks like $200:




__





Damascus Rings | Ealy Knives






ealyknives.com




Throw in a parer and you're set!


----------



## esoo

Watanabe will make a ring for you as well - never dug into the price though: 新潟 結婚指輪 婚約指輪 ジュエリー∞ブレイド


----------



## Southpaw

McMan said:


> Del Ealy makes wedding rings. Looks like $200:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus Rings | Ealy Knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ealyknives.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throw in a parer and you're set!


That’s not bad, I’ve seen a lot out there for around that price. Manly bands is crazy expensive for just a basic Damascus band.

I just don’t get why they’re over $100, it can’t be that much harder than a regular steel ring, and your paying for the metal when it comes to wedding bands


----------



## Southpaw

esoo said:


> Watanabe will make a ring for you as well - never dug into the price though: 新潟 結婚指輪 婚約指輪 ジュエリー∞ブレイド


But then I’d have to get the watch to match it haha!

edit: looks like the mean on price is around ¥50,000 which isn’t the worst I’ve seen. And I think it’s for the his and hers set. It’s a pretty rad ring too as it’s got a chem patina on it and the edge of the ring shows the layers.... esoo u actually made the maybe pile for me

edit2: I also failed to consider that it will give me the excuse that I have to get a knife to go with it! I can probably sell the idea to the Mrs.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Who knew there was a subculture within the knife making community. Del Ealy's are stainless Damascus though. Not sure about Watayama's

Group Buy? Would love a matching his and her Kato Dammy ring set......


----------



## Southpaw

Corradobrit1 said:


> Who knew there was a subculture within the knife making community.
> 
> Group Buy? Would love a matching his and her Kato Dammy ring set......


I can never tell if you’re taking the p*** Corradobrit1... I always feel like you’re talking down to me haha


----------



## Corradobrit1

Southpaw said:


> I can never tell if you’re taking the p*** Corradobrit1... I always feel like you’re talking down to me haha


Moi? No p*** taking intended here


----------



## MarcelNL

300.000yen for a pair it says. the wedding aspect is making it so expensive, that must be to prepare you for why getting a divorce is so expensive


----------



## Bear

Morihei - Hisamoto - Kurouchi White #1 - 180mm Gyuto - Fine Finish at Strata


----------



## IsoJ

Bear said:


> Morihei - Hisamoto - Kurouchi White #1 - 180mm Gyuto - Fine Finish at Strata


300$


----------



## AT5760

These are TF right? Mab or Nashiji?


----------



## RDalman

Southpaw said:


> That’s not bad, I’ve seen a lot out there for around that price. Manly bands is crazy expensive for just a basic Damascus band.
> 
> I just don’t get why they’re over $100, it can’t be that much harder than a regular steel ring, and your paying for the metal when it comes to wedding bands


Time and equipment involved in making the damascus. Damasteel is priced like 925 silver by weight, or was atleast a couple years ago, probably even higher now. And then the time/gear for making and polishing the ring.


----------



## kbright

Instagram sv_knives makes damascus rings. 




*sv_knives*


----------



## BillHanna

IsoJ said:


> 300$


----------



## Furminati

Not sure if it’s been mentioned before, but looks like a 270 wa kasumi shig gyuto for 970$ Canadian on Knifewear’s garage sale. Starts on nov 16


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Furminati said:


> Not sure if it’s been mentioned before, but looks like a 270 wa kasumi shig gyuto for 970$ Canadian on Knifewear’s garage sale. Starts on nov 16


Not just that one, but yeah its been covered.


----------



## Furminati

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Not just that one, but yeah its been covered.


My apologies. There’s a whole lot of pages here lol


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

No worries, I started it.





__





Mark Your Calendars - Nov 16th


Big "garage sale" at Knifewear.com on Nov 16th, to include Shigs. Looks like a 270 kusami gyuto, 180 kitaeji gyuto, and a nakiri with Saya, among others. Tons of other knives too. https://knifewear.com/collections/garage-sale




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## tcmx3

20% off Kramer stuff at Cutlery&More

Grabbed a 10" just to play with. Even if it's not to my taste, at this price I can gift to my dad or something, who likes Western handles


----------



## drsmp

Best price I’ve seen on a Mazaki Damascus 240 Gyuto 15% off with mazaki15 








Mazaki Damascus Gyuto Hon-Sanmai 240mm Aogami 2


Mazaki San is an amazing blacksmith working out of Sanjo City in Niigata. He trained under the famed Kato San. He operates alone working each piece from start to finish. His Damascus line is created from scratch and each one is a labor of love Use the new site discount for a great price...



sugicutlery.com


----------



## drsmp

Also a Riverjump 135 petty - wow nice knives and handles. 10% off with NEWSITE10 code








Tsukasa Hinoura Riverjump petty 135mm


Riverjump Use & Care Do not attempt to cut, hit or chop frozen products or bones. The blade can chip or break with improper use. Hand wash with warm water and towel dry. Never put the knife in a dishwasher, nor soak it in water. Ever! Use a sharpening stone to maintain the sharpness of the...



sugicutlery.com


----------



## M1k3

53mm tall Ginga's


----------



## drsmp

Forgot there’s a Discount code at Sugi Cutlery for 10% off everything NEWSITE10 and 15% off mazaki Damy Mazaki15


----------



## ExistentialHero

drsmp said:


> Forgot there’s a Discount code at Sugi Cutlery for 10% off everything NEWSITE10 and 15% off mazaki Damy Mazaki15



Mazaki dammy price memes in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## lemeneid

How are they obtaining Maz dammys? Thought the Dammy was exclusive to that retailer from HK?


----------



## juice

Southpaw said:


> and your paying for the metal when it comes to wedding bands


Just have a look at the price of Damasteel for the answer


----------



## drsmp

@lemeneid 
It’s Jobone Handles (Joe Marrone) shop. He’s making tons of handles for the Japanese market and has a middleman/wholesale guy in Japan that also sells him blades/knives. Apparently the Japanese connection occasionally runs across special stuff that he offers to Joe.


----------



## Southpaw

juice said:


> Just have a look at the price of Damasteel for the answer


Ya that’s actually my point, Damascus steel by itself is NOT expensive. Having a knife clad in Damascus steel by hand IS expensive, but the price on preclad billets is not very high. Especially when it comes to machine made Damascus made for a tiny little ring.

sorry mods to get us off topic again, better than my last sojourn into the off topic 

anyways I’m def gunna try for Watanabe, and get an engraved Gyuto to cut my wedding cake (I’m married but haven’t had a wedding cuz of covid).


----------



## daveb

Southpaw said:


> to cut my wedding cake (I’m married but haven’t had a wedding cuz of covid).



After 88 pages not sure there is a topic.....

I've been catering several weddings every week for the last month. Folks are getting it done, nice to see them try and normalize. My Wat dammy has cut most of those cakes but I don't think anyone cares.


----------



## banzai_burrito

Shi Han 210mm in AEB-L and HVB 250mm in 52100 at Bernal









Trade In Shi Han 210mm Gyuto Nashiji Forged AEBL Thermory Ash Octogan


Lightly used Shi Han 210mm gyuto hand forged in AEB-L stainless steel with a beautiful deep nashiji 'pear skin' finish hardened to 60HRC. Handle is also made by Shehan in heat treated 'Thermory' ash wood which reduces water damage and discourages bacterial growth. Comes with cork and kydex edge...




bernalcutlery.com













Trade in Hunter Valley Blades Mert Tansu 52100 250mm Gyuto Blonde Horn


Lightly used freshly sharpened Hunter Valley Blades 52100 carbon steel 250mm gyuto made by Mert Tansu. 178 grams, 250mm cutting edge, 55mm wide at heel. Blade has a light patina and a fresh edge, ready to get it’s work life started.




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## Silverthorn

Simple27 said:


> Silverthorn boning knives are up on Bernal's site.


I also sell them on my site.


----------



## daveb

Like


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Shigefusa Iizuka Kurouchi Nakiri165 | Japanese Cutlery Pro Store






www.japanese-cutlery.com


----------



## Corradobrit1

Up to 30% off many knives @JCK knives in their pre-BF sale. Not much reduction on Honyaki though


----------



## Southpaw

Corradobrit1 said:


> Up to 30% off many knives @JCK knives in their pre-BF sale. Not much reduction on Honyaki though


I just price checked the DX honyaki and I think he’s using the sale to raise the price. A 240mm was always around $1,200. Now they’re all the way up to $1,700 but marked down to the usual $1,200. I expect more from Koki.

that’s the type of s$&@ u see on Voldemort.com


----------



## Southpaw

I hope everyone gets what I’m saying about Voldemort.com, I think that’s what we should replace when the ToGo’s websit name pops up lol


----------



## Gregmega

Southpaw said:


> I just price checked the DX honyaki and I think he’s using the sale to raise the price. A 240mm was always around $1,200. Now they’re all the way up to $1,700 but marked down to the usual $1,200. I expect more from Koki.
> 
> that’s the type of s$&@ u see on Voldemort.com


That’s always been the strategy over there- he uses the highest price (F.I. the 270) and then puts the lowest price size up with a 5% knock or what have you. It’s the production knives that validate the *30% !!!* sale. The ol’ bait & switch, as old as time. But yeah, 1700 is a new and rather sizable jump.


----------



## Southpaw

Gregmega said:


> That’s always been the strategy over there- he uses the highest price (F.I. the 270) and then puts the lowest price size up with a 5% knock or what have you. It’s the production knives that validate the *30% !!!* sale. The ol’ bait & switch, as old as time. But yeah, 1700 is a new and rather sizable jump.


I always planned on getting a Miz Blue 2 honyaki one day, not for 1,700 tho


----------



## Gregmega

Southpaw said:


> I always planned on getting a Miz Blue 2 honyaki one day, not for 1,700 tho


Yeah that’s a hell of a jump.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

His site is good for beginners, but once you've gotten bit by the custom bug, his store is irrelevant.


----------



## M1k3

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> His site is good for beginners, but once you've gotten bit by the custom bug, his store is irrelevant.


Unless you want a Mizuno without going to Japan?


----------



## tcmx3

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> His site is good for beginners, but once you've gotten bit by the custom bug, his store is irrelevant.



Mizuno and Hinoura are as good as anything any custom maker is making IMO  

but then to me custom is just another option among many good knives. 

btw on the JCK pricing issue, I have a hard time caring. I hate sales, I really do. Would rather just have the same prices year round, no dumbass promo codes, etc.


----------



## Gregmega

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> His site is good for beginners, but once you've gotten bit by the custom bug, his store is irrelevant.


Couldn’t agree more, any nuanced understanding of what’s going on leads you pretty far the opposite direction of that site.


----------



## spaceconvoy

Gregmega said:


> Couldn’t agree more, any nuanced understanding of what’s going on leads you pretty far the opposite direction of that site.


 I don't know about that... Not every knife needs to be the highest hardness or thinnest behind the edge. For butchery and bread knives I still prefer my Misono carbons, and I'd rather buy them from Koki than anyone else.

And yeah, I don't begrudge him for using a sale to raise prices, that's just the retail game.


----------



## drsmp

Re JCK prices just checked and the Blue Dx 240 Honyaki is $1350 on sale at $1282 with magnolia handle. 
Not sure where the 1700 came from? A KS blue 240 honyaki? Dx 270 blue honyaki are 1620 on sale at 1539


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

tcmx3 said:


> Mizuno and Hinoura are as good as anything any custom maker is making IMO
> 
> but then to me custom is just another option among many good knives.
> 
> btw on the JCK pricing issue, I have a hard time caring. I hate sales, I really do. Would rather just have the same prices year round, no dumbass promo codes, etc.


Not sure where I said custom makers make better knives? Just able to get exactly what you want.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

M1k3 said:


> Unless you want a Mizuno without going to Japan?


Ok


----------



## Gregmega

spaceconvoy said:


> ☹ I don't know about that... Not every knife needs to be the highest hardness or thinnest behind the edge. For butchery and bread knives I still prefer my Misono carbons, and I'd rather buy them from Koki than anyone else.
> 
> And yeah, I don't begrudge him for using a sale to raise prices, that's just the retail game.


I guess I’m coming from the perspective of ‘guy who already has most the boxes checked’, so I can see where it’s useful to a lot of people. I haven’t needed ‘bangers’ in a looooong time. So that leaves the category of knives that I look at now are probably among the slimmest out there. No harm of course meant to Koki, and he still does have some pretty sweet stuff.


----------



## Barry's Knives

Southpaw said:


> I just price checked the DX honyaki and I think he’s using the sale to raise the price. A 240mm was always around $1,200. Now they’re all the way up to $1,700 but marked down to the usual $1,200. I expect more from Koki.
> 
> That's illegal business practice - at least it is in the UK. you have to have been selling a product at a given price for a meaningful amount of time in order to claim it has been discounted to a new lower price. Putting a price up only to sell it at it's original and claiming it is discounted is absolutely prohibited


----------



## Barry's Knives

It looks like on the mizuno honyaki page, he is showing things discounted from $1,700 to $1,280 - but this is the maximum price of the knife compared to it's new minimum. Basically the maximum previous price of the 270mm with an upgraded handle compared to the new lower price of the standard 240mm. It's misleading for sure, but at least he isnt actually using the sale to increase his prices. It's clearer when you actually click on individual knives.


----------



## bbrooks008

Shinichi has a few iron clad gyutos up on his Specials page (including an extra thick version i am struggling not to buy)


----------



## Southpaw

M1k3 said:


> Unless you want a Mizuno without going to Japan?


This, or a custom Mizuno.

this Hinoura points are kinda valid too(although I know a lot of people who said they don’t like their matsumi OR Tsukasa Hinoura performance) and I have a Fu Rin Ka Zan AS Gyuto that’s really underrated.

if you’re looking for sukenari I’d contact Koki as well as I think over half of the Fu Rin Ka Zan knives are made by Sulenari.

and don’t forget Mr. Itou lol


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Southpaw said:


> This, or a custom Mizuno.
> 
> this Hinoura points are kinda valid too(although I know a lot of people who said they don’t like their matsumi OR Tsukasa Hinoura performance) and I have a Fu Rin Ka Zan AS Gyuto that’s really underrated.
> 
> if you’re looking for sukenari I’d contact Koki as well as I think over half of the Fu Rin Ka Zan knives are made by Sulenari.
> 
> and don’t forget Mr. Itou lol


Oh and just a few starting with direct:





__





MIZUNO TANRENJO






www.mizunotanrenjo.jp













Mizuno Tanrenjo located in Sakai City, Osaka Prefecture, Japan.


Mizuno Tanrenjo is one of the most well-known and respected knife maker in Sakai City, Osaka Prefecture, Japan. Hand-crafted Honyaki Knives are available!



japan-exporters.asia


----------



## TSF415

I’ve contacted mizuno directly and their pricing was more expensive direct than thru jck.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

TSF415 said:


> I’ve contacted mizuno directly and their pricing was more expensive direct than thru jck.


I just answered the question of who do you order from, not who is less expensive.


----------



## drsmp

All you guys should check JCK websites prices before getting out the pitchforks.


----------



## TSF415

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I just answered the question of who do you order from, not who is less expensive.


I did not reference your statement


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

TSF415 said:


> I did not reference your statement


Sorry, assumed you were referring my post since I posted the link above your post.


----------



## M1k3

drsmp said:


> All you guys should check JCK websites prices before getting out the pitchforks. View attachment 104017


Torches it is!


----------



## Southpaw

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Oh and just a few starting with direct:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIZUNO TANRENJO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mizunotanrenjo.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizuno Tanrenjo located in Sakai City, Osaka Prefecture, Japan.
> 
> 
> Mizuno Tanrenjo is one of the most well-known and respected knife maker in Sakai City, Osaka Prefecture, Japan. Hand-crafted Honyaki Knives are available!
> 
> 
> 
> japan-exporters.asia


Oh wow, nice resource!

also ya sorry I thought the mr. itou comment made it clear I was being sarcastic.

jck is a decent spot for finding mid range knives at a far price. But I’ve gotten to the point where Miz is the only reason I’d grab from his site anymore.

okay bye bye now I have to look at that site


----------



## Southpaw

Southpaw said:


> Oh wow, nice resource!
> 
> also ya sorry I thought the mr. itou comment made it clear I was being sarcastic.
> 
> jck is a decent spot for finding mid range knives at a far price. But I’ve gotten to the point where Miz is the only reason I’d grab from his site anymore.
> 
> okay bye bye now I have to look at that site


Booo no prices listed, let’s just concede domestically is there any other decent spots for Mizuno ?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Back to topic.









Shigefusa Hocho Kasumi, Santoku, All-purpose Knife | Traditional hocho | Dictum


Shigefusa Hocho Kasumi, Santoku, All-purpose Knife | Traditional hocho | Dictum




www.dictum.com


----------



## knspiracy

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Shigefusa Iizuka Kurouchi Nakiri165 | Japanese Cutlery Pro Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanese-cutlery.com


Says in stock but can't add to cart because out of stock. At least theres a yanagiba available on backorder. How long do they take? Years?


----------



## CTHT

knspiracy said:


> Says in stock but can't add to cart because out of stock. At least theres a yanagiba available on backorder. How long do they take? Years?



A note on several of the backorder items mentions 2-3 years.


----------



## knspiracy

CTHT said:


> A note on several of the backorder items mentions 2-3 years.


Damn. Pay now what would it be worth then?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

knspiracy said:


> Says in stock but can't add to cart because out of stock. At least theres a yanagiba available on backorder. How long do they take? Years?


Hmm not sure, was the only one that seemed to be in stock. Can you email them?


----------



## knspiracy

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Hmm not sure, was the only one that seemed to be in stock. Can you email them?


One step ahead of you. Surely it's out of stock though.


----------



## Barry's Knives

Shigefusa Hocho Kitaeji, Usuba, Vegetable Knife | Traditional hocho | Dictum


Shigefusa Hocho Kitaeji, Usuba, Vegetable Knife | Traditional hocho | Dictum




www.dictum.com





Says its a Usuba, but is clearly nakiri - anyway, not often you see kitaeji hanging around this long


----------



## Luke_G

Southpaw said:


> This, or a custom Mizuno.
> 
> this Hinoura points are kinda valid too(although I know a lot of people who said they don’t like their matsumi OR Tsukasa Hinoura performance) and I have a Fu Rin Ka Zan AS Gyuto that’s really underrated.
> 
> if you’re looking for sukenari I’d contact Koki as well as I think over half of the Fu Rin Ka Zan knives are made by Sulenari.
> 
> and don’t forget Mr. Itou lol



FWIW, my Itou is a great knife. The HT of the R2 is the best I know of. Some Itou knives are “too loud” in respect of their aesthetics, but they are pretty good knives ...


----------



## knspiracy

Barry's Knives said:


> Shigefusa Hocho Kitaeji, Usuba, Vegetable Knife | Traditional hocho | Dictum
> 
> 
> Shigefusa Hocho Kitaeji, Usuba, Vegetable Knife | Traditional hocho | Dictum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dictum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says its a Usuba, but is clearly nakiri - anyway, not often you see kitaeji hanging around this long


N/A out of stock =(


----------



## esoo

knspiracy said:


> Says in stock but can't add to cart because out of stock. At least theres a yanagiba available on backorder. How long do they take? Years?



If you are looking for a Shig kuro santuko - peruse the latest listings the Shig Alert thread - there has been one listed at a site for at least a week. If it was a little less, I would have taken it already, but outside my current spending limit.


----------



## CTHT

esoo said:


> If you are looking for a Shig kuro santuko - peruse the latest listings the Shig Alert thread - there has been one listed at a site for at least a week. If it was a little less, I would have taken it already, but outside my current spending limit.



I believe he's looking for the nakiri.

If the kitaeji was actually available (it wasn't), I'd be hopping on that. I love my KU in the meantime though.


----------



## Southpaw

Barry's Knives said:


> Shigefusa Hocho Kitaeji, Usuba, Vegetable Knife | Traditional hocho | Dictum
> 
> 
> Shigefusa Hocho Kitaeji, Usuba, Vegetable Knife | Traditional hocho | Dictum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dictum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says its a Usuba, but is clearly nakiri - anyway, not often you see kitaeji hanging around this long


Was that actually in stock? I check dictum all the time but to no avail


----------



## CTHT

Southpaw said:


> Was that actually in stock? I check dictum all the time but to no avail



Don't think so, at least I didn't get any stock notification.


----------



## Southpaw

CTHT said:


> Don't think so, at least I didn't get any stock notification.


Same. I got a notification from them once last summer. Hitting either of those kitaejis on Dictum is like my dream score. The kurouchi seems to be in stock very often (compared to other places.). I just know as soon as I buy a KU Santoku a Kitaeji will come in stock and I won’t have the funds.

@Barry's Knives did u actually see it in stock?


----------



## AT5760

Robin has one 240 Warikomi still available


----------



## RDalman

AT5760 said:


> Robin has one 240 Warikomi still available


Actually 4 even


----------



## JayS20

RDalman said:


> Actually 4 even


Why can't this happen with the stainless ones?


----------



## esoo

JayS20 said:


> Why can't this happen with the stainless ones?



Well, the only reason they're lasting as long as they have is that people haven't realized how awesome these Warikomi blades are. Buy one now before you regret it later.


----------



## JayS20

esoo said:


> Well, the only reason they're lasting as long as they have is that people haven't realized how awesome these Warikomi blades are. Buy one now before you regret it later.


I already own one of the Silversteel Warikomis.


----------



## AT5760

Why can’t this happen after I (hopefully) get my Christmas bonus?


----------



## esoo

JayS20 said:


> I already own one of the Silversteel Warikomis.



this is the correct answer.


----------



## tchan001

Yes, but there are two versions of the warikomi collaboration. A concave grind in his earlier offering and a convex grind in his later offerings.


----------



## esoo

tchan001 said:


> Yes, but there are two versions of the warikomi collaboration. A concave grind in his earlier offering and a convex grind in his later offerings.



Didn't know that - I had a recent convex grind and it was one of the best grinds I've touched in my experience.


----------



## josemartinlopez

+1 on Bjorn warikomis. Or not just +1 in my case.


----------



## tgfencer

Although he doesn’t do them as often, Robin’s convex grinds are pretty excellent. Dalmanabe some might say.


----------



## captaincaed

Gregmega said:


> I guess I’m coming from the perspective of ‘guy who already has most the boxes checked’, so I can see where it’s useful to a lot of people. I haven’t needed ‘bangers’ in a looooong time. So that leaves the category of knives that I look at now are probably among the slimmest out there. No harm of course meant to Koki, and he still does have some pretty sweet stuff.


I just wish he'd leave normal handles on the good stuff...
FWIW, I'm probably heading over there to get a buddy setup for his first graduation from the knife block set.


----------



## daveb

tchan001 said:


> Yes, but there are two versions of the warikomi collaboration. A concave grind in his earlier offering and a convex grind in his later offerings.



Well that can only mean one thing - need one of each!


----------



## damiano

Welcome back


----------



## juice

JayS20 said:


> I already own one of the Silversteel Warikomis.


+1. Love the thing.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Sign of things to come? Jiro Kitaeji kiridashi. But for such an expensive piece I would have expected perfection. Separation of lamination is disappointing.


----------



## xxxclx

Corradobrit1 said:


> Sign of things to come? Jiro Kitaeji kiridashi. But for such an expensive piece I would have expected perfection. Separation of lamination is disappointing.




I think that one was sold by Tosho a while ago.









Jiro Watetsu Kitaeji White #2 Kiridashi 60mm Enju Handle (#100)


Jiro Nakagawa-san is a true one-man shokunin that lives alone in the countryside. He sought out skilled craftsmen around Japan including a master sword polisher to learn the techniques of manipulating traditional materials, and have practiced the art of calligraphy for over 20 years to enhance...




www.toshoknifearts.com


----------



## captaincaed

Seems highly fetishized


----------



## Corradobrit1

xxxclx said:


> I think that one was sold by Tosho a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jiro Watetsu Kitaeji White #2 Kiridashi 60mm Enju Handle (#100)
> 
> 
> Jiro Nakagawa-san is a true one-man shokunin that lives alone in the countryside. He sought out skilled craftsmen around Japan including a master sword polisher to learn the techniques of manipulating traditional materials, and have practiced the art of calligraphy for over 20 years to enhance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com


Yes, lot more pics here.








Jiro Watetsu Kitaeji White #2 Kiridashi 60mm Enju Handle (#100)


Jiro Nakagawa is a true one-man craftsman that lives alone in the countryside. He sought out skilled craftsmen around Japan including a master sword polisher to learn the techniques of manipulating traditional materials, and have practiced the art of calligraphy for over 20 years under the...




hitohira-japan.com


----------



## IsoJ

Toyama 300mm yanagiba nice price at JNS


----------



## Hamesjo

IsoJ said:


> Toyama 300mm yanagiba nice price at JNS


Insanely good price, been wanting to nab that for so long !!


----------



## IsoJ

Hamesjo said:


> Insanely good price, been wanting to nab that for so long !!


If I hadn't spend my knifebudjet, I would took that in heartbeat


----------



## Hamesjo

Likewise. The timing ended up terribly on this one


----------



## Alwayzbakin

Hamesjo said:


> Likewise. The timing ended up terribly on this one


I’m here for the damn support group  
Really it helps to hear others are struggling to hold back on this one too! I think I’ve been eyeing this for around a year now, this price is really hard not to jump at.

I will regret not buying this for a long time, but with the way this world is going, I don’t want to risk the regret of buying it even more


----------



## JayS20

There are still some knives left from Lundbergs latest batch








Webshop | Steel by Lundbergs







steelbylundbergs.se


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Haven't heard of this store, but Shig santuku 









Shigefusa kurouchi 165mm santoku


Buy Shigefusa kurouchi 165mm santoku from Zahocho Knives Tokyo at the best price. Order your new Japanese knife now




zahocho.com


----------



## damiano

Munetoshi slicer back in stock over at JNS. What’s the deal with the slicer, just a short suji?


----------



## Illyria

Shigs up on jns. 

Kasumi 210
Kitaeji 270


----------



## TSF415

I’ve never seen a shig just sitting there. Almost makes me want to buy it. Almost


----------



## CTHT

Wooooow. Now, if it was a kitaeji, I'd be all over that (the kiridashi had me really tempted, thanks for whoever saved me while waffling).


----------



## Mikeadunne

TSF415 said:


> I’ve never seen a shig just sitting there. Almost makes me want to buy it. Almost


Ya I am right there with you. In my heart I feel like $900 for any knife is overkill (for me - chef, user). And I’m also currently v underemployed so that is ultimately the determining factor


----------



## TSF415

Mikeadunne said:


> Ya I am right there with you. In my heart I feel like $900 for any knife is overkill (for me - chef, user). And I’m also currently v underemployed so that is ultimately the determining factor



Exactly. Now if it was a 270mm for that price, I would have come up with a 1000 excuses to rationalize it.


----------



## Nagakin

Might be more tempting if it's true prices are going up 25% next year.


----------



## Illyria

The 270 kitaeji tempted me. It had it in my cart for a tiny bit too long.

I haven't been in a pro kitchen for a while so I couldn't justify it, haha.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Shigefusa Kasumi 210 mm Wa Gyuto


Premium Quality Shigefusa Kasumi 210 mm Wa Gyuto from Japanese Natural Stones. Buy all kind of Shigefusa Kasumi 210 mm Wa Gyuto, and Kitchen Knives. Read Reviews for Shigefusa Kasumi 210 mm Wa Gyuto from people accross the globe and choose as per your needs. Shigefusa Kasumi 210 mm Wa Gyutois...




www.japanesenaturalstones.com





I realize its already posted, just wanted to include link. Also, wish a 240mm kitaeji i would have got it.


----------



## Vancouversam

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Shigefusa Kasumi 210 mm Wa Gyuto
> 
> 
> Premium Quality Shigefusa Kasumi 210 mm Wa Gyuto from Japanese Natural Stones. Buy all kind of Shigefusa Kasumi 210 mm Wa Gyuto, and Kitchen Knives. Read Reviews for Shigefusa Kasumi 210 mm Wa Gyuto from people accross the globe and choose as per your needs. Shigefusa Kasumi 210 mm Wa Gyutois...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize its already posted, just wanted to include link. Also, wish a 240mm kitaeji i would have got it.



Were the 240 kitaeji sold already ?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Vancouversam said:


> We’re the 240 kitaeji sold already ?


It was a 270mm apparently, I missed it but already have one.


----------



## Gregmega

Mikeadunne said:


> Ya I am right there with you. In my heart I feel like $900 for any knife is overkill (for me - chef, user). And I’m also currently v underemployed so that is ultimately the determining factor


How much was the 210 kasumi?

Nvmd - saw it. Sheesh. I love shig but dang that’s crazy.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Anybody catch the price on the 270? It was gone before I got to the site.


----------



## Jeezuinn

ExistentialHero said:


> Anybody catch the price on the 270? It was gone before I got to the site.


I believe it was $1734 and $1387 including and excluding tax


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Jiro - White #1 - Tsuchime - 255mm Gyuto - Tagayasan Handle


Japanese whetstone sharpening service and culinary knife and accessories retail shop.




strata-portland.myshopify.com


----------



## TSF415

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Jiro - White #1 - Tsuchime - 255mm Gyuto - Tagayasan Handle
> 
> 
> Japanese whetstone sharpening service and culinary knife and accessories retail shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strata-portland.myshopify.com



I think that’s the nicest Jiro I’ve seen


----------



## Mikeadunne

TSF415 said:


> I think that’s the nicest Jiro I’ve seen


srsly


----------



## pleue

same


----------



## parbaked

Three recently refurbished Kramers from 2006 - 2009 being auctioned on eBay...


----------



## Gregmega

Mikeadunne said:


> srsly


You should swing by one of these days and peak through some of my gear man


----------



## Mikeadunne

Gregmega said:


> You should swing by one of these days and peak through some of my gear man


I know...I have a feeling you’re gonna be like that friend that introduced me to pot.


----------



## Gregmega

Mikeadunne said:


> I know...I have a feeling you’re gonna be like that friend that introduced me to pot.


Except this pot smokes you


----------



## 4wa1l

For the Mazaki folk there's a 270mm B#1 damascus at Protooling


----------



## Corradobrit1

4wa1l said:


> For the Mazaki folk there's a 270mm B#1 damascus at Protooling


And only US$2400. Whata giveaway price LOL. I see the premium handle is included on this beauty. Deserves better.

PT are notorious for getting the details wrong. I'd want to double check if its B#1. They even made a mistake with the handle material


----------



## Jeezuinn

Corradobrit1 said:


> And only US$2400. Whata giveaway price LOL. I see the premium handle is included on this beauty. Deserves better.
> 
> PT are notorious for getting the details wrong. I'd want to double check if its B#1. They even made a mistake with the handle material


----------



## Moooza

From what I understand, the steel type is on the blade (and kiri box). Calling @KenHash to confirm, but left is BS#1, right is BS#2:


----------



## Corradobrit1

Moooza said:


> From what I understand, the steel type is on the blade (and kiri box). Calling @KenHash to confirm, but left is BS#1, right is BS#2:
> View attachment 105302


Would appear so








Mazaki Hon-Sanmai Blue 1 Gyuto 240mm Kasumi SP2


Mazaki Sanjo by Naoki Mazaki - top quality Japanese chefs knfie - Knives and Stones




www.knivesandstones.com.au


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Jiro Tsuchime Tagayasan | 270mm Gyuto Knife (WA)


Crafted completely by hand by Jiro Nakagawa of Nagano Japan, one of the most outstanding new knives in production. Demand is very high for these rare knives, pre-orders/wait-list are no longer available, knives will be released on-line with an Instagram post advising Jiro Tsuchime Japanese...




protooling.com.au


----------



## Gregmega

They’re about as rare as kikuryu from the math I can surmise. 


4wa1l said:


> For the Mazaki folk there's a 270mm B#1 damascus at Protooling


----------



## Moooza

Gregmega said:


> They’re about as rare as kikuryu from the math I can surmise.


Genuinely interested in the numbers please


----------



## Gregmega

Moooza said:


> Genuinely interested in the numbers please


I’m sure there’s a couple other people more qualified than me to say (talkin to you friz)- but from what I’ve seen the number is south of 20. But these days you can pick a shig or kato like an apple off the tree comparatively...


----------



## KenHash

Moooza said:


> From what I understand, the steel type is on the blade (and kiri box). Calling @KenHash to confirm, but left is BS#1, right is BS#2:
> View attachment 105302



Yes, left is Ao Ichi (blue １) 青壱　（uses the Ichi 壱 form instead of 一)
and right is Ao Ni (blue 2) 青ニ

In Kanji the numbers 1, 2 and 3 are written 一、二 and 三。
But these can possibly be altered by the addition of additional lines.
To prevent this another way of writing exists. I haven't seen it on blades before though I may simply
not have noticed...lol.


----------



## TSF415

Popped up in my Facebook feed. Cheap prices on CCK cleavers. Also coupon code SUPPLY15 for 15% off.






Chinese Knives


Shop our assortment of Chinese knives and cleavers to help you prepare your Asian cuisine.




www.actionsales.com


----------



## zizirex

There is 270 Sujihiki Kato, sold out already.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

zizirex said:


> There is 270 Sujihiki Kato, sold out already.


Sold so fast they couldn’t even put it on the website


----------



## stereo.pete

I miss the good old days when you could email Dr. Naka and just order any Shig you wanted at a fair price. That’s how I picked up my Kasumi Gyuto and he even threw in a jnat.


----------



## tgfencer

stereo.pete said:


> I miss the good old days when you could email Dr. Naka and just order any Shig you wanted at a fair price. That’s how I picked up my Kasumi Gyuto and he even threw in a jnat.



Whoa, that's a throw back.


----------



## zizirex

Robert Lavacca said:


> Sold so fast they couldn’t even put it on the website


Well I Ask the guy, I could get it but it’s not my cup of tea ( just couldn’t afford it ) and I don’t have a plan to flipped it.


----------



## damiano

Meesterslijpers.nl has western handled Ryusen Blazen 210 and 240 gyuto back in stock.


----------



## F-Flash

Anyone interested in western kitaeji petty 160mm?
Found 2 pieces in stock for 990€ a piece.









Shigefusa - Grand office damas Kitae ji - 160 mm


Shigefusa - Grand office damas Kitae ji - 160 mm




couteauxjapon.fr





Also this kitaeji deba available 









Shigefusa Kitae-ji - Deba 225 damas


Shigefusa Kitae-ji - Deba 225 damas




couteauxjapon.fr


----------



## Horsemover

Kato 195mm slicer on JNS


----------



## Corradobrit1

Horsemover said:


> Kato 195mm slicer on JNS


Still there. Too rich for me at the moment @$1070+tax. But pretty unique for the Kato collector as its a B#2 monosteel blade.


----------



## tgfencer

Corradobrit1 said:


> Still there. Too rich for me at the moment @$1070+tax. But pretty unique for the Kato collector as its a B#2 monosteel blade.



Yup. Pretty much the definition of a collector's knife in a lot of ways.


----------



## danemonji

Still there


----------



## Twigg

That is a nice petty!


----------



## Corradobrit1

danemonji said:


> Still there


And counting. Maybe says something about monosteel and knife nerds


----------



## Twigg

I think it says: Damn, that is a lot of money for a petty fillet knife.


----------



## Barmoley

Probably says more about price for a specialty knife that doesn’t get used much. A collector will come along soon.


----------



## parbaked

The profile looks to me more like a fillet knife than a petty.
Also, description says flexible mono steel....


----------



## tgfencer

parbaked said:


> The profile looks to me more like a fillet knife than a petty.
> Also, description says flexible mono steel....
> View attachment 107201



100% a fillet knife


----------



## danemonji

Well instead of going for that knife i would rather chip in for a new dac/amp for my audio set


----------



## damiano

Right next to the 170 euro Kaeru...


----------



## Corradobrit1

Wahnamhong said:


> Right next to the 170 euro Kaeru...  View attachment 107202


Yes, I thought that was a strange choice for a composition when I saw it this morning. Although to be fair its monosteel stainless


----------



## Barry's Knives

Hitohira Togashi Kambei White #1 Mizu Honyaki Gyuto 240mm Ziricote Handle


Kenji Togashi Shirogami 1 Mizu Honyaki Gyuto. Full mirror polish with hamon polish to display the pattern. Fitted with octagonal ziricote and horn ferrule. Comes with Saya Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Togashi Blacksmith 富樫打刃物製作所Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel...




carbonknifeco.com





Found an unclaimed Kambei x Togashi honyaki - for some reason I can't find it on the site when I sort gyutos by most expensive; but it comes up if you do a search...


----------



## tcmx3

Barry's Knives said:


> Hitohira Togashi Kambei White #1 Mizu Honyaki Gyuto 240mm Ziricote Handle
> 
> 
> Kenji Togashi Shirogami 1 Mizu Honyaki Gyuto. Full mirror polish with hamon polish to display the pattern. Fitted with octagonal ziricote and horn ferrule. Comes with Saya Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Togashi Blacksmith 富樫打刃物製作所Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found an unclaimed Kambei x Togashi honyaki - for some reason I can't find it on the site when I sort gyutos by most expensive; but it comes up if you do a search...


----------



## gcsquared

Corradobrit1 said:


> Yes, I thought that was a strange choice for a composition when I saw it this morning. Although to be fair its monosteel stainless



Maybe it’s an ad for those who are thinking “hmm.. i want a fillet knife, but I can’t afford the Kato. A Kaeru will quench my thirst for now”


----------



## tcmx3

maybe it's Maxim's way of telling people he still has things you can buy once a bot snags the Kato off a keyword trigger


----------



## Gregmega

tgfencer said:


> Yup. Pretty much the definition of a collector's knife in a lot of ways.


Yeah. I mean 1k for a knife that goes to the bone is a pretty tall ask. I’m betting someone bought it, and double those odds that it stays bnib for at least 2 owners beyond that.


----------



## Gregmega

Barry's Knives said:


> Hitohira Togashi Kambei White #1 Mizu Honyaki Gyuto 240mm Ziricote Handle
> 
> 
> Kenji Togashi Shirogami 1 Mizu Honyaki Gyuto. Full mirror polish with hamon polish to display the pattern. Fitted with octagonal ziricote and horn ferrule. Comes with Saya Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Togashi Blacksmith 富樫打刃物製作所Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found an unclaimed Kambei x Togashi honyaki - for some reason I can't find it on the site when I sort gyutos by most expensive; but it comes up if you do a search...


Someone should buy this. All the latest releases are climbing into the 2k territory quick.


----------



## Barry's Knives

Gregmega said:


> Someone should buy this. All the latest releases are climbing into the 2k territory quick.


Its the cheapest togashi honyaki I can find, and sharpened by the most sought after sharpener.


----------



## Gregmega

Barry's Knives said:


> Its the cheapest togashi honyaki I can find, and sharpened by the most sought after sharpener.


You’re right. I will buy this.


----------



## mmiinngg

Maybe it's maxims way of telling people kaeru are made by kato


----------



## Corradobrit1

mmiinngg said:


> Maybe it's maxims way of telling people kaeru are made by kato


Thought I was seeing double initially.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Barry's Knives said:


> Its the cheapest togashi honyaki I can find, and sharpened by the most sought after sharpener.


Isn't that Tosa or Morihiro. Kambei specializes in wide bevels


----------



## esoo

Corradobrit1 said:


> Isn't that Tosa or Morihiro. Kambei specializes in wide bevels



Kambei is Morihio.


----------



## Corradobrit1

esoo said:


> Kambei is Morihio.


So is Yohei, Tosa?


----------



## esoo

Corradobrit1 said:


> So is Yohei, Tosa?



No idea on Yohei, but for Kambei this is what I base my statement on:


----------



## ModRQC

Perhaps it's still two different grandfathers... lol. Sharpener's blood runs his veins in full.

Or it's what you say...

Or a vendor made an error...

Or......


----------



## Barry's Knives

protooling also describes kambei as sakai's best sharpener which would immediately make me think of the way in which morihiro has been regarded. I really like yohei's grinds, always thought they could be tosa or ashi hamono (they look remarkably similar to takada no hamono)


----------



## Barry's Knives

on that note I have also often thought kikuchiyu was ikeda


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Hitohira released 3x 180mm western Jiro nakiri:









Jiro Tsuchime Yo Nakiri 180mm Tagayasan Handle #170


Brand: Jiro 次郎Smith: Jiro Nakagawa 中川 次郎Producing Area: Nagano/ JapanProfile: NakiriSize: 180mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Tagayasan WesternTotal Length: 322mmEdge Length: 184mmHandle to Tip Length: 190mmBlade Height: 61mmThickness...




carbonknifeco.com





Edit: rip they're out of stock


----------



## Robert Lavacca

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Hitohira released 3x 180mm western Jiro nakiri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jiro Tsuchime Yo Nakiri 180mm Tagayasan Handle #170
> 
> 
> Brand: Jiro 次郎Smith: Jiro Nakagawa 中川 次郎Producing Area: Nagano/ JapanProfile: NakiriSize: 180mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Tagayasan WesternTotal Length: 322mmEdge Length: 184mmHandle to Tip Length: 190mmBlade Height: 61mmThickness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: rip they're out of stock


Probably going to their retailers.


----------



## Receiver52

Would be curious to know who the Yohei sharpener is as I have a Togashi B1 Honyaki sharpened by him.


----------



## gcsquared

A Shig kitaeji 240mm yanagi









Shigefusa 240mm Kitaeji Yanagiba Wa Handle







easttowestshoppe.com


----------



## Corradobrit1

gcsquared said:


> A Shig kitaeji 240mm yanagi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shigefusa 240mm Kitaeji Yanagiba Wa Handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easttowestshoppe.com


This has come up multiple times. Have you read the T&C's?


----------



## gcsquared

Corradobrit1 said:


> This has come up multiple times. Have you read the T&C's?



Nope and I haven’t purchased from this place either. Is this webstore legit? I just stumbled across and thought I’d share


----------



## tostadas

According to a popular deal forum, this site has can openers on sale. Extra 5 bucks off with code GINSU








Ginsu


Ginsu offers only the highest quality knives to assist you when in the kitchen. Lucky enough, you can get those right here on Deal Genius with plenty of available options you will love!




www.dealgenius.com


----------



## IsoJ

Birgersson have couple of gyutos on sale Shop – Birgersson Blades


----------



## Twigg

Isasmedjan 240 on knifeline and a monosteel butcher









Isasmedjan 26c3 with Nickel Clad Gyuto 240mm (Masurbirch Saya included)


26c3 core with Damascus & Nickel clad, dyed Birch handle with g10 & bronze spacers and horn ferrule, with Masurbirch wood Saya 240mm




knifeline.shop













Isasmedjan 135cr3 Monosteel Butcher 155mm


Only 3 available Isasmedjan 135cr3 Monosteel Butcher 155mm Handle: Burnt Oak wood Edge length: 150mm Height: 32mm Spine thickness: from heel 4mm, middle 3mm, 1inch from tip 1mm Description A robust build from Jonas that exudes simplicity and charm. The steel 135cr3 is the perfect steel for...




knifeline.shop


----------



## Corradobrit1

Twigg said:


> Isasmedjan 240 on knifeline and a monosteel butcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isasmedjan 26c3 with Nickel Clad Gyuto 240mm (Masurbirch Saya included)
> 
> 
> 26c3 core with Damascus & Nickel clad, dyed Birch handle with g10 & bronze spacers and horn ferrule, with Masurbirch wood Saya 240mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knifeline.shop


Woah, $855 +shipping is strong money for that knife


----------



## IsoJ

Corradobrit1 said:


> Woah, $855 +shipping is strong money for that knife


Nothing wrong with price IMO


----------



## ExistentialHero

IsoJ said:


> Birgersson have couple of gyutos on sale Shop – Birgersson Blades



Can't believe that 280 lasted until I got my January allowance, but they're all gone now.  Happy 2021, everybody!


----------



## tgfencer

ExistentialHero said:


> Can't believe that 280 lasted until I got my January allowance, but they're all gone now.  Happy 2021, everybody!



Almost bought that on multiple occasions. It was up for months while other knives were selling out. Guess not many folks scrolled far enough down.


----------



## Bear

CKTG Fugiyama 270mm Blue #2


----------



## JayS20

Crocker Cutlery has a New Year sale.








Handmade Kitchen Knives


kitchen knives, chef knives, chef's knives, gyuto, cooking, food, cutlery,




crockercutlery.com




There are some Hazenbergs, Jason Knight, Andrea and David Lisch...


----------



## knspiracy

Corradobrit1 said:


> So is Yohei, Tosa?





esoo said:


> No idea on Yohei, but for Kambei this is what I base my statement on:
> View attachment 107274
> View attachment 107275


What about Mosuke? Who is the son of Morihiro?


----------



## daddy yo yo

JayS20 said:


> Crocker Cutlery has a New Year sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handmade Kitchen Knives
> 
> 
> kitchen knives, chef knives, chef's knives, gyuto, cooking, food, cutlery,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crockercutlery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some Hazenbergs, Jason Knight, Andrea and David Lisch...


And don’t forget the set of Tilman Leder‘s! I was the original owner of those...


----------



## AT5760

The other TL pair up there is ridiculous. Tony’s work always looks so clean.


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> Woah, $855 +shipping is strong money for that knife


It’s too much money - sadly I paid it, and bought the Damascus by isasmedjan

I test drove it on a lunch this weekend - lots of large Vidalia onions, tomatoes, cabbage, potatoes, etc. I also compared it to 3 other knives - Heldqvist Integral my new catcheside - 280 mm with cigarette Damascus, and a 240 Toyama blue Damascus. JNS.

I would say Isasmedjan was edged out by the 3 others - that catcheside- it’s so well balanced with that large snake wood handle, it seems light.

Of course, one meal Prep session does prove anything - but given the price, I expected more

Toyama is just an outstanding knife - amazing cutter

But that catcheside! What an experience!


----------



## Southpaw

To my fellow lefties





japanese knife







miuraknives.com





y Tanaka single bevel, I’d try this out if I didn’t have a Mizuno Honyaki en route


----------



## Gregmega

I’m not so sure I understand the ‘need’ or efficacy of a SB gyuto. Kinda defeats the purpose. Bet it’s fun as heck to look at though.


----------



## IsoJ

RockyBasel said:


> It’s too much money - sadly I paid it, and bought the Damascus by isasmedjan
> 
> I test drove it on a lunch this weekend - lots of large Vidalia onions, tomatoes, cabbage, potatoes, etc. I also compared it to 3 other knives - Heldqvist Integral my new catcheside - 280 mm with cigarette Damascus, and a 240 Toyama blue Damascus. JNS.
> 
> I would say Isasmedjan was edged out by the 3 others - that catcheside- it’s so well balanced with that large snake wood handle, it seems light.
> 
> Of course, one meal Prep session does prove anything - but given the price, I expected more
> 
> Toyama is just an outstanding knife - amazing cutter
> 
> But that catcheside! What an experience!


The Toyamawats gives a run for your money and many knives falls behind


----------



## Corradobrit1

Horsemover said:


> Kato 195mm slicer on JNS


Yet another up on JNS site


----------



## tgfencer

Corradobrit1 said:


> Yet another up on JNS site



I'll be interested to hear opinons from folks who bought the Kaeru filet knife. At under 200, that one speaks of potentially being a decent deal. Not so much the Kato.


----------



## Runner_up

Corradobrit1 said:


> Yet another up on JNS site


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> Yet another up on JNS site


Intriguing, but still waiting in vain for a WH Kato


----------



## Barry's Knives

Some v pretty knives up on bigerson:


Shop – Birgersson Blades


----------



## xxxclx

240mm Jiro with Western handle









Jiro Tsuchime Yo Gyuto 240mm Tagayasan Handle (#194)


Brand: Jiro 次郎Smith: Jiro Nakagawa 中川 次郎Producing Area: Nagano/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Tagayasan WesternTotal Length: 378mmEdge Length: 244mmHandle to Tip Length: 248mmBlade Height: 56mmThickness...




www.aiandomknives.com


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Jiro still available. Is the hype over?


----------



## mcwcdn

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Jiro still available. Is the hype over?



Nope all three sold out all the same day as listed. Same with the ones Tosho got in this week. They move fast.

edit: I’m speaking about the availability. Hype I can’t comment on.


----------



## knspiracy

zizirex said:


> there is a Yoshitada (Okishiba) 240 Deba


Where was this?


----------



## Barry's Knives

Haven't seen many honyaki yo gyutos from togashi before:








Gyuto knife, Shirogami 2 Honyaki, mirror finish - Togashi Kenji


Togashi Kenji is a highly experienced Sakai-based blacksmith. He is most famous for his honyaki or true-forged blades. These blades use a mono steel construction which is then differentially hardened. This basically means the edge is harder than the spine. The wave line, or hamon, seen on the...




www.kitchenprovisions.co.uk


----------



## KJDedge

Check latest IG


----------



## stereo.pete

New Mazaki's just landed on Knives and Stones!


----------



## lemeneid

Barry's Knives said:


> Haven't seen many honyaki yo gyutos from togashi before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyuto knife, Shirogami 2 Honyaki, mirror finish - Togashi Kenji
> 
> 
> Togashi Kenji is a highly experienced Sakai-based blacksmith. He is most famous for his honyaki or true-forged blades. These blades use a mono steel construction which is then differentially hardened. This basically means the edge is harder than the spine. The wave line, or hamon, seen on the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenprovisions.co.uk


Looks like an integral though, not a full tang western handle.


----------



## Gregmega

lemeneid said:


> Looks like an integral though, not a full tang western handle.


Not true, they are full tang. Ask me how I know


----------



## Gregmega

Ah hell. I’ll just show ya.












In progress shot here.


----------



## Corradobrit1

I see half tang


----------



## Gregmega

I have never heard of a half tang (is that a real thing??!), but this one goes all the way through, so I’m gonna go ahead and continue to call it a full tang


----------



## Barmoley

Here's an example of half tang, it is a real thing.



There is absolutely no problem with half tang in any type of knife when done right, but some people incorrectly believe that outdoor knives just have to have full tangs.


----------



## Gregmega

Barmoley said:


> Here's an example of half tang, it is a real thing.
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no problem with half tang in any type of knife when done right, but some people incorrectly believe that outdoor knives just have to have full tangs.



I think I just got the joke- he only ‘sees half’ of the tang. Lolz.

Now that you mention it, I once saw Jon burn a plastic handle off a Forschner knife that had that kind of construction (local sushi chef swears by them I guess), my purist brain wouldn’t compute this half tang cockamamie


----------



## Barmoley

Gregmega said:


> I think I just got the joke- he only ‘sees half’ of the tang. Lolz.
> 
> Now that you mention it, I once saw Jon burn a plastic handle off a Forschner knife that had that kind of construction (local sushi chef swears by them I guess), my purist brain wouldn’t compute this half tang cockamamie


Partial tangs are fine. After all WA handled knives have partial tangs.


----------



## Gregmega

Totally. I guess I just don’t understand why you’d only make half a tang. It seems disingenuous. It’s yo or wa. Pick one. Stop playin. Anyway. Carry on


----------



## lemeneid

Barmoley said:


> Partial tangs are fine. After all WA handled knives have partial tangs.


Partial tang is fine. But it doesn’t make sense to make half tang. From a construction POV it sounds more difficult than wa handle or full tang. And you don’t get the benefit of heavier handle from a full tang either.


----------



## lemeneid

Gregmega said:


> Ah hell. I’ll just show ya.
> View attachment 110470
> View attachment 110471
> 
> View attachment 110472
> 
> In progress shot here.


Why am I not surprised. I trust there isn’t a knife out there that you haven’t owned or tried yet


----------



## tostadas

stereo.pete said:


> New Mazaki's just landed on Knives and Stones!



I wonder if this is the same profile as the CKC version


----------



## Corradobrit1

Carter does/did half tang Westerns


----------



## Barmoley

lemeneid said:


> Partial tang is fine. But it doesn’t make sense to make half tang. From a construction POV it sounds more difficult than wa handle or full tang. And you don’t get the benefit of heavier handle from a full tang either.


It makes sense when steel is very expensive or expensive to work with. For smaller knives there is no benefit to full tang since you don't need the full tang to balance the long, heavy blade. If anything to balance the knife you need to tapper, drill or somehow else reduce the full tang which adds to the cost and wastes steel. For smaller knives there is no structural difference since knives don't usually break in the middle of the handle. You could do it if you were hammering on the handle with something hard like a hammer, but even in that case you'd probably break the knife in the handle blade transition or somewhere else in the blade. In any case half tang is not a detriment to a knife when done right. As far as more difficult to make, that I don't know, but seems easier than tapering the tang for example.


----------



## esoo

S Tanaka does half tang on his VG-10 Westerns.


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Yanick released 4 knives and are gone 1hr after, at least that's the time since he posted.


----------



## tostadas

Kaeru WH back in stock









Wakui Kasumi Workhorse Gyuto 240mm


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## Carl Kotte

Time for Birgersson blades



Shop – Birgersson Blades


----------



## RDalman

Carl Kotte said:


> Time for Birgersson blades
> 
> 
> 
> Shop – Birgersson Blades


Don't know if folks notice his lowered prices. 450 usd for 240 ex vat for outside eu


----------



## DavidPF

Gregmega said:


> It’s yo or wa. Pick one. Stop playin.


I'm almost certain that someone somewhere has read your message, and is now creating the "ya?" and "wo!!" styles, just for you.


----------



## Carl Kotte

RDalman said:


> Don't know if folks notice his lowered prices. 450 usd for 240 ex vat for outside eu


Nice price!!! 

Edit: tell him to increase the prices again!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Carl Kotte said:


> Nice price!!!
> 
> Edit: tell him to increase the prices again!


Too beige?


----------



## DavidPF

Corradobrit1 said:


> Too beige?


Exactly. Beige is, very precisely, the colour of raw wool. In other words, sheep. And the opposite of sheep is expensive. Therefore, beige means low-priced.

Also, if you add an "n" you get "beigne". A beigne is either a doughnut or a whack in the head. A doughnut is beige and inexpensive. A whack in the head is inexpensive, which means it is also beige (see above). And the letter "n" plus a doughnut spells "no". Which is what you say when asked if you would like a whack in the head. It all makes sense.


----------



## Jaszer13

3 Raquins dropping today at 10AM PT on his website.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

10% off all Fujiyamas on Tosho Knife Arts till the end of the month. 

They just got some new Blue 1 240s in stock.


----------



## Duukt

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> 10% off all Fujiyamas on Tosho Knife Arts till the end of the month.
> 
> They just got some new Blue 1 240s in stock. View attachment 111935


You sir, are a scholar and a gentleman! Just ordered one.


----------



## LostHighway

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> 10% off all Fujiyamas on Tosho Knife Arts till the end of the month.
> 
> They just got some new Blue 1 240s in stock. View attachment 111935



I was too slow, they're gone


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

(Rare) Naoki Mazaki Blue One Damascus Yanagiba 300mm with Kiri Box and Signature | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for (Rare) Naoki Mazaki Blue One Damascus Yanagiba 300mm with Kiri Box and Signature at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





A ripe yanana for the pickings


----------



## Gregmega

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> (Rare) Naoki Mazaki Blue One Damascus Yanagiba 300mm with Kiri Box and Signature | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for (Rare) Naoki Mazaki Blue One Damascus Yanagiba 300mm with Kiri Box and Signature at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ripe yanana for the pickings


Uh. Muh. Gud. someone gimme 1850 plz


----------



## Gregmega

Aaaaaaaand it’s gone


----------



## Mikeadunne

Gregmega said:


> Aaaaaaaand it’s gone
> 
> View attachment 112260


You sleeping on the couch tonight? 🛋


----------



## Gregmega

Mikeadunne said:


> You sleeping on the couch tonight? 🛋


Believe me I tried 

Like- ‘But baby this one only has one bevel, you see- the other one has 2, so I kinda need it to complete the set...’


----------



## Markcg

Gregmega said:


> Believe me I tried
> 
> Like- ‘But baby this one only has one bevel, you see- the other one has 2, so I kinda need it to complete the set...’



I’ll keep it safe for you


----------



## Gregmega

Markcg said:


> I’ll keep it safe for you


Sooooonnn of a....

Hahaha deal


----------



## Corradobrit1

Markcg said:


> I’ll keep it safe for you


Mark is on a roll


----------



## Markcg

Corradobrit1 said:


> Mark is on a roll



With no small thanks to you! I can’t wait to show off my new gyuto ))


----------



## heldentenor

LostHighway said:


> I was too slow, they're gone



I snagged one but I won't keep both the 240 Blue #1 and the 270 Blue #2 FM I bought this month. I'll tag you if I put the 240 up for sale.


----------



## tri.ngm

Shig kitaeji Yanagiba 300 will be in stock soon at zahocho.


----------



## banzai_burrito

Hiromoto 270mm Honyaki on eBay for those interested









Hiromoto Tenmi Jyuraku Honyaki 270mm Gyuto | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Hiromoto Tenmi Jyuraku Honyaki 270mm Gyuto at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## xxxclx

Shigefusa Kasumi yanagiba and usuba on JNS

and a kurouchi nakiri


----------



## tostadas

S. Tanaka B2 240 in stock at K&S









Tanaka Blue 2 Stainless Clade Gyuto 240mm Lite, with Migaki Finish


Measurement Measurements Weight 216 g Total Length 390 mm Tip to Heel Length 242 mm Blade Height at Heel 51.2 mm Width of Spine Above Heel 3.2 mm Width of Spine at Middle of Blade 2.5 mm Width of Spine at about 1cm From the Tip 2.0 mm Steel Blue 2 core with stainless clad Hardness HRC...



knivesandstones.us


----------



## Southpaw

Man I’m bummed I missed those Fujiyamas...

Used Bob Kramer for a gentleman’s 22 large available...








Bob Kramer - Chef Knife 250mm | Eatingtools.com


A rare opportunity to own an original, handmade Bob Kramer Chef Knife in his custom carbon damascus steel with African Blackwood handle.




www.eatingtools.com


----------



## JaVa

tostadas said:


> S. Tanaka B2 240 in stock at K&S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanaka Blue 2 Stainless Clade Gyuto 240mm Lite, with Migaki Finish
> 
> 
> Measurement Measurements Weight 216 g Total Length 390 mm Tip to Heel Length 242 mm Blade Height at Heel 51.2 mm Width of Spine Above Heel 3.2 mm Width of Spine at Middle of Blade 2.5 mm Width of Spine at about 1cm From the Tip 2.0 mm Steel Blue 2 core with stainless clad Hardness HRC...
> 
> 
> 
> knivesandstones.us


Those are lovely!


----------



## tostadas

Up to 30% off select knives and stones at JNS. Decent if you're in the market for a 210mm or a 270mm






Sale - Japanese Natural Stones







www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## DavidPF

Southpaw said:


> Used Bob Kramer for a gentleman’s 22 large available..


I wasn't able to guess what you meant by the strange-sounding clothing size designation, so I clicked to view the ad. It's actually a 23 large. I'm sure it cuts very well.


----------



## Southpaw

xxxclx said:


> Shigefusa Kasumi yanagiba and usuba on JNS
> 
> and a kurouchi nakiri


Did those actually go up? How long did they last?


----------



## xxxclx

Southpaw said:


> Did those actually go up? How long did they last?



They did. IIRC they weren’t gone instantly. Probably took half an hour to an hour for them to be sold out.


----------



## Southpaw

Was the Nakiri 160 or 180?


----------



## JaVa

Munetoshi 240 @ JNS for a really good price!


----------



## xxxclx

Jiro 180mm Nakiri at carbon 









Jiro Tsuchime Wa Nakiri 180mm Taihei Tagayasan Handle (#206)


Brand: Jiro 次郎Smith: Jiro Nakagawa 中川 次郎Producing Area: Nagano/ JapanProfile: NakiriSize: 180mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Taihei Tagayasan & Buffalo Horn Ferrule OctagonalTotal Length: 338mmEdge Length: 182mmHandle to Tip Length: 206mmBlade...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## xxxclx

Southpaw said:


> Was the Nakiri 160 or 180?



I can’t recall the details. Sorry


----------



## mcwcdn

Not sure if anyone is interested but this is a pretty neat, albeit flashy, Y Tanaka Gyuto.









Hitohira Tanaka Yohei Blue #1 Damascus Gyuto 240mm Ebony Handle (Fusion Handle)


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Tanaka Blacksmith 田中打刃物製作所Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki Blue (Aogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Ebony OriginalTotal Length: 380mmEdge Length: 228mmHandle to Tip Length: 240mmBlade Height...




www.aiandomknives.com


----------



## 4wa1l

Southpaw said:


> Was the Nakiri 160 or 180?



Pretty sure it was the 160.


----------



## Iggy

4wa1l said:


> Pretty sure it was the 160.



Yes it was.


----------



## esoo

JaVa said:


> Munetoshi 240 @ JNS for a really good price!



I did not need to see that the Toyama 180 nakiri was on sale ...


----------



## @ftermath

esoo said:


> I did not need to see that the Toyama 180 nakiri was on sale ...


Great knife. I regret selling mine.


----------



## Vancouversam

Jiro 180mm nakiri avaliable on ai&om








Jiro Tsuchime Wa Nakiri 180mm Taihei Tagayasan Handle (#207)


Brand: Jiro 次郎Smith: Jiro Nakagawa 中川 次郎Producing Area: Nagano/ JapanProfile: NakiriSize: 180mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Taihei Tagayasan & Buffalo Horn Ferrule OctagonalTotal Length: 340mmEdge Length: 184mmHandle to Tip Length: 207mmBlade...




www.aiandomknives.com


----------



## Viggetorr

Hinoura Tsukasa River Jump 240 gyuto available at Cleancut!


----------



## choochoochop

Valentines Day sale at Bernal. Even if you don't buy, it's worth checking out just for the names of the deals. Bert & Ernie and Ned & Maude made me smile.









Valentine's Day Sale


This year we have played matchmaker and made ‘couples’ for our annual Valentine’s Day sale. 20-50% off, no discount code needed. You can also make your own your couple from our collection of More Fish in the Sea items all 15% off with automatically applied code MATCHMAKER.




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## Boatboy

Viggetorr said:


> Hinoura Tsukasa River Jump 240 gyuto available at Cleancut!


Sorry, was this listed I can only find the super clad non river jump in their website, maybe it got picked up already ( I know it’s been hours) just wondering. It is cleancut.eu website you are talking about right?


----------



## eddoh

It was on their instagram page, but their post says "Sold" now on it.


----------



## Boatboy

Ah, got it ( obviously not as in the knife) thanks


----------



## Corradobrit1

Massive 270x54 Morihei Hisamoto Ku with Fine Finish at Strata


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Corradobrit1 said:


> Massive 270x54 Morihei Hisamoto Ku with Fine Finish at Strata



Link please? Can't find it.


----------



## Corradobrit1

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Link please? Can't find it.


Instagram


----------



## tostadas

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Link please? Can't find it.



I saw it on their site this morning under "new", but don't even see the link anymore. You can try emailing them if its still available.


----------



## Markcg

Shig KU 165 santoku on Zahocho.









Shigefusa kurouchi 165mm santoku


Buy Shigefusa kurouchi 165mm santoku from Zahocho Knives Tokyo at the best price. Order your new Japanese knife now




zahocho.com


----------



## Viggetorr

Boatboy said:


> Sorry, was this listed I can only find the super clad non river jump in their website, maybe it got picked up already ( I know it’s been hours) just wondering. It is cleancut.eu website you are talking about right?



Ah, I was in their shop and held it a while when they unpacked it. Maybe they didn't have time to upload it to the site before it sold.


----------



## preizzo

Viggetorr said:


> Ah, I was in their shop and held it a while when they unpacked it. Maybe they didn't have time to upload it to the site before it sold.


Wow ,nice .
How does it feel ? Heavy?


----------



## Barry's Knives

JaVa said:


> Munetoshi 240 @ JNS for a really good price!











Munetoshi Shirogami Migaki Gyuto 240mm


About the Shape - Inspired by the profile of a traditional European chef knife, gyutos are a multi-purpose knife with a slight meat cutting bias and “gyuto” even translates to “cow sword”. If you want one knife to do it all, This is it. The longer blade typically gives the blade a forward...




knifewear.com




even better....


----------



## Viggetorr

preizzo said:


> Wow ,nice .
> How does it feel ? Heavy?



Yeah, it was a tank. Rather thick spine right until the very tip. Felt like quality through and through though!


----------



## tgfencer

A few nice trade ins at Bernal. A Kochi and a custom Shigehiro are the pick of the bunch.









Trade Ins


Trade ins are knives that are that customers bring to the shop to put towards a new purchase. We evaluate each one and only accept those that meet our high standards. Each knife gets general maintenance and a spa treatment before it's put up for sale. Trade ins are a great opportunity to find a...




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## choochoochop

TF 210 Fine Finish









Morihei Hisamoto White #1 Stainless Clad Gyuto 210mm Pakka Handle (No Bolster/ Fine Finish)


Brand: Morihei 森平Profile: GyutoSize: 210mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Stainless CladHandle: Pakka WesternTotal Length: 331mmEdge Length: 211mmHandle to Tip Length: 217mmBlade Height: 52mmThickness: 2.8mmHandle Length: 115mmWeight: 177gHand Orientation...




www.aiandomknives.com


----------



## Bear

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Link please? Can't find it.


Evan put it up today








Morihei - Hisamoto - White #1 Kurouchi - 270mm Gyuto - Western Pakka Handle - Fine Finish


Brand: Morihei 森平Line: Kurouchi White #1Profile: GyutoEdge Steel: Shirogami (White #1)Steel Type: CarbonCladding: Soft IronBevel: Double BevelBevel Symmetry: 50/50Hand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Pakka Western Total Length: 406mmEdge Length: 270mmSpine Length: 270mmBlade Height...




strata-portland.myshopify.com


----------



## Helicon

Shiraki Honyaki Yanagiba just listed at Cleancut: Honyaki yanagiba


----------



## Vitamin_Ke

Shigeki Tanaka 270mm Yanagiba in Gin-san 3 on sale at Japan-ny for $149.
It looks like a pricing error as the 240mm is selling for $329 and the 300mm is selling for $459









Shigeki Tanaka Silver Steel No.3 Yanagiba Japanese Knife 270mm Walnut Handle


Shigeki TanakaThe young Shigeki Tanaka is a skilled craftsma from Miki, Hyogo. His passion for creating knives is as hot as the forge used to make them and to see him hammer steel in to knives is spectacular. Tanaka started training and making knives in Takefu, Fukui. Since, he has created many...




www.japanny.com





Sc


----------



## ExistentialHero

Vitamin_Ke said:


> Shigeki Tanaka 270mm Yanagiba in Gin-san 3 on sale at Japan-ny for $149.
> It looks like a pricing error as the 240mm is selling for $329 and the 300mm is selling for $459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shigeki Tanaka Silver Steel No.3 Yanagiba Japanese Knife 270mm Walnut Handle
> 
> 
> Shigeki TanakaThe young Shigeki Tanaka is a skilled craftsma from Miki, Hyogo. His passion for creating knives is as hot as the forge used to make them and to see him hammer steel in to knives is spectacular. Tanaka started training and making knives in Takefu, Fukui. Since, he has created many...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScView attachment 113813


It's $379 now, guess they noticed!


----------



## choochoochop

The Kato-esq Kaeru slicer back in stock at JNS









Kaeru Slicer 195mm


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## Barry's Knives

Barry's Knives said:


> Munetoshi Shirogami Migaki Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> About the Shape - Inspired by the profile of a traditional European chef knife, gyutos are a multi-purpose knife with a slight meat cutting bias and “gyuto” even translates to “cow sword”. If you want one knife to do it all, This is it. The longer blade typically gives the blade a forward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knifewear.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even better....


Maybe one of the best knives I've ever had


----------



## tostadas

Barry's Knives said:


> Maybe one of the best knives I've ever had


Have you tried this particular knifewear version?


----------



## TSF415

Barry's Knives said:


> Maybe one of the best knives I've ever had



What do you like about it? Same grind as the KU?


----------



## Barry's Knives

I havent tried the KU gyuto but have the petty and the butcher. The migaki gyuto seems to be ground differently with a more gradual bevel that ends higher up on the blade rather than a hard wide bevel. I love gyutos like this with a subtly curved edge and smaller flat spot - makes the knife feel even sharper when cutting. The knife sharpens well and dulls toothy which gives it a seemingly endless edge life. Also at about 170g it's the perfect middleweight for my liking. The handle is nothing fancy, but I like a d-shape for comfort, so is perfectly suited for a professional kitchen where you are handling it for hours on end. It feels sturdy enough for my liking, plus it glides through food with seemingly no resistance. It isn't a fancy knife, and for that I don't have to baby it, but in terms of sheer practicality,


it is up there with the very best.


----------



## Barry's Knives

here is the KU version from the JNS website


----------



## Southpaw

A knife with easily the worst persimmon handle I’ve ever seen, but it’s under $1,000 and u just don’t see those too often with that kind of handle








Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Blue #1 Migaki Bunka Kurokaki Persimmon Handle


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Tanaka Blacksmith 田中打刃物製作所Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ JapanProfile: BunkaSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki Blue (Aogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Kurokaki Persimmon & Buffalo Horn Ferrule OctagonalTotal Length: 327mmEdge Length: 177mmHandle to Tip Length...




www.aiandomknives.com


----------



## banzai_burrito

300mm Kono FM yanagi on the bay









Konosuke Fujiyama Yanagiba 300mm | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Konosuke Fujiyama Yanagiba 300mm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## andrewsa

Corradobrit1 said:


> So is Yohei, Tosa?





esoo said:


> No idea on Yohei, but for Kambei this is what I base my statement on:



I think its a safe bet that Yohei is Takada no Hamono based on this Instagram post from Tsubaya288 along with knowing that most of Hitohira's stuff is rebranded from Tsubaya and giving the craftsmen a pseudonym. The Yohei offerings on Hitohira's website are remarkably similar to Tsubaya's instagram post.


----------



## Southpaw

Shigefusa ajikiri shuffled to the top of knifewear’s soldout Shigs list... anyone actually catch it on there?


----------



## pgugger

Kato K-tip at JNS


----------



## Simonsimon

Kato kirosuke is up on jns


----------



## uniliang

Tatsuo Ikeda Tamahagane Honyaki Gyuto 300mm.
Saw this unicorn last week, even though the auction has ended but still wanna share it here.








本焼き 池田正男 刀匠 渾身作 マグロ包丁 牛刀 ... - ヤフオク!


亡くなった伝統工芸士池田辰男さんこと 堺の刀匠 であり 本焼き包丁の 名手の池田正行作の本焼き刃紋入りのマグロ切包丁です。材質は 日本鋼となっており 玉鋼に近いものと思います。それでないとこんなに綺麗にみごとな 刃紋は入りません。全長約450ミリ刃長約300ミリ最大幅約55ミリ鍔の口金ありハンドルは黒檀です。別注品と思われます。桐箱入り新品置き古し品



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## j22582536

uniliang said:


> Tatsuo Ikeda Tamahagane Honyaki Gyuto 300mm.
> Saw this unicorn last week, even though the auction has ended but still wanna share it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 本焼き 池田正男 刀匠 渾身作 マグロ包丁 牛刀 ... - ヤフオク!
> 
> 
> 亡くなった伝統工芸士池田辰男さんこと 堺の刀匠 であり 本焼き包丁の 名手の池田正行作の本焼き刃紋入りのマグロ切包丁です。材質は 日本鋼となっており 玉鋼に近いものと思います。それでないとこんなに綺麗にみごとな 刃紋は入りません。全長約450ミリ刃長約300ミリ最大幅約55ミリ鍔の口金ありハンドルは黒檀です。別注品と思われます。桐箱入り新品置き古し品
> 
> 
> 
> page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


I’ve seen this, was thinking about it but something feels sketchy. The hamon looks like a fake sandblasted one.


----------



## waxy

Southpaw said:


> Shigefusa ajikiri shuffled to the top of knifewear’s soldout Shigs list... anyone actually catch it on there?



Had my eye on that too, Shig Ku Ajikiri doesn't seem to be available by many vendors.
Fun knife to use for sure, for smaller tasks compared to my 180mm Kitaeji


----------



## Checkpure

Jiro 270 Gyuto








Jiro Tsuchime Yo Gyuto 270mm Tagayasan Handle (#210)


Brand: Jiro 次郎Smith: Jiro Nakagawa 中川 次郎Producing Area: Nagano/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 270mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Tagayasan WesternTotal Length: 410mmEdge Length: 273mmHandle to Tip Length: 273mmBlade Height: 54mmThickness...




www.aiandomknives.com


----------



## Itsjun

Second hands findings on carousell


----------



## outofgamut

Itsjun said:


> Second hands findings on carousell


What’s or where is carousell please?


----------



## Itsjun

outofgamut said:


> What’s or where is carousell please?


Just another second hand platform where people sell used or unwanted items.
I manage to identify the makers so i got them at a steal


----------



## Barry's Knives

Genkai Manzo Honyaki Sanbonsugi Yanagiba 300mm Ziricote Handle (Saya) - Kamimoto EU


Fantastic single bevel white carbon steel yanagiba knife with 300mm blade and Ho Wood handle. Fine Finish.




kamimoto.co


----------



## captaincaed

If anyone has been interested in Alex Horn's work (graduate of Murray Carter's shop, Forged in Fire champ) , apparently he's got a sale on some really good looking pieces on his site. And his books are open.






Shop — Alex Horn Knives


High performance handmade kitchen knives for professional chefs and home cooks alike




alexhornknives.com





My personal favorite








8.875" Gyuto - Antique Micarta — Alex Horn Knives


AEB-L Steel, 61-62 HRC .098” thick Antique canvas micarta w/ black paper micarta bolster




alexhornknives.com


----------



## vxd

captaincaed said:


> If anyone has been interested in Alex Horn's work (graduate of Murray Carter's shop, Forged in Fire champ) , apparently he's got a sale on some really good looking pieces on his site. And his books are open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shop — Alex Horn Knives
> 
> 
> High performance handmade kitchen knives for professional chefs and home cooks alike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexhornknives.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My personal favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.875" Gyuto - Antique Micarta — Alex Horn Knives
> 
> 
> AEB-L Steel, 61-62 HRC .098” thick Antique canvas micarta w/ black paper micarta bolster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexhornknives.com


Very nice, too bad he's not making san mai with Japanese steels anymore.


----------



## captaincaed

vxd said:


> Very nice, too bad he's not making san mai with Japanese steels anymore.


From his last IG post, I think he may be going after that again. Have to wait and see.


----------



## Duukt

CKTG about to get a shipment of Konosukes.


----------



## Eloh

Okishiba Archives | Chroma Messer







www.kochmesser.de


----------



## Corradobrit1

Eloh said:


> Okishiba Archives | Chroma Messer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kochmesser.de


Total bargains right there


----------



## luuogle

Such a good price.


----------



## Barry's Knives

Free shipping withing Germany too


----------



## dafox

Ikkanshi Tadatuna Tadatsuna inox 210 and 240 gyutos at Aframes Tokyo.


----------



## vxd

captaincaed said:


> From his last IG post, I think he may be going after that again. Have to wait and see.


Hope so, he did amazing work at Carter.


----------



## Mikeadunne

Duukt said:


> CKTG about to get a shipment of Konosukes.


how soon is "about"


----------



## Duukt

Mikeadunne said:


> how soon is "about"


Kosuke posted today that they sent a shipment on the CKTG board so anywhere from 2-5 days judging by previous deliveries from Japan.



> We've sent these today!
> 
> =====================================
> ●FM Blue #2
> GT255 (Ho Oct.)
> GT270 (thicker) (Khii Laurel / Khii Ebony)
> 
> ●FM White #1
> GT210 (Khii Ebony)
> 
> ●YS
> GT240
> 
> ●Sumiiro
> GT210
> GT240
> 
> ●GS+
> PT150
> GT210
> GT240
> 
> ●SKD Tsuchime
> GT240 (Khii Ebony / Ebony Oct.)
> =====================================


----------



## Jason183

Been waiting on that YS 240mm for so longmy dream Yoshikane knife


----------



## LAB

Duukt said:


> Kosuke posted today that they sent a shipment on the CKTG board so anywhere from 2-5 days judging by previous deliveries from Japan.


 can't imagine the bloodbath....


----------



## LAB

Corradobrit1 said:


> Total bargains right there



Now I know what to do when I have 30,000 euros to spare.....


----------



## Barry's Knives




----------



## LAB

OMFG


----------



## captaincaed

Triple B vitrified diamond stones going fast 





Triple B Handmade







www.triplebhandmade.com


----------



## Infrared

Anryu Blue #2 Hammered Gyuto 210mm









Anryu Aogami 2/S Tsuchime Gyuto 210mm


About the Shape - Inspired by the profile of a traditional European chef knife, Gyutos are a multi purpose knife with a slight meat cutting bias. “Gyuto” translates to “cow sword.” If you want one knife to do it all, This is it. Starting at 180mm, Gyutos can reach the ridiculously long (and...




knifewear.com


----------



## banzai_burrito

210 Kono FM white 1 w/ saya up now on ToGo

Looks like he'll put the rest of the shipment up around 12 central

Also looks like Kosuke also sold him some jnats as well


----------



## Corradobrit1

banzai_burrito said:


> 210 Kono FM white 1 w/ saya up now on ToGo
> 
> Looks like he'll put the rest of the shipment up around 12 central
> 
> Also looks like Kosuke also sold him some jnats as well


And all still in stock 90+ mins later


----------



## LAB

Thanks to the release of kaiju, i am now a proud owner of a FM gyuto


----------



## Jason183

banzai_burrito said:


> 210 Kono FM white 1 w/ saya up now on ToGo
> 
> Looks like he'll put the rest of the shipment up around 12 central
> 
> Also looks like Kosuke also sold him some jnats as well


I’m suprised the HRC on these white 1 only 62? Isn’t it supposed to be 64-65HRC? I thought Yoshikazu Tanaka’s heat treat should be very good


----------



## Barry's Knives

Yoshikazu Tanaka AS Kurouchi Gyuto 240mm


Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...




thecooksedge.com





Don't come across Aogami Super form Tanaka all too often


----------



## RickyLA

Infrared said:


> Anryu Blue #2 Hammered Gyuto 210mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anryu Aogami 2/S Tsuchime Gyuto 210mm
> 
> 
> About the Shape - Inspired by the profile of a traditional European chef knife, Gyutos are a multi purpose knife with a slight meat cutting bias. “Gyuto” translates to “cow sword.” If you want one knife to do it all, This is it. Starting at 180mm, Gyutos can reach the ridiculously long (and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knifewear.com


Thank you so much! I have been looking for this knife!


----------



## Pointless1

KONOSUKE FUJIYAMA FM BLUE #2 GYUTO 270MM LAUREL at ...togo. Also have some Sumiiros.


----------



## Checkpure

Pointless1 said:


> KONOSUKE FUJIYAMA FM BLUE #2 GYUTO 270MM LAUREL at ...togo. Also have some Sumiiros.


TY =X. Wanted to try one out.


----------



## LAB

gone in less than 14 mins....


----------



## Bodine

Makes me feel lucky to have gotten an FM B2/210 last June, wish I had a 240 instead, man I dont have time to sit here and refresh for months, lol


----------



## outofgamut

Bodine said:


> Makes me feel lucky to have gotten an FM B2/210 last June, wish I had a 240 instead, man I dont have time to sit here and refresh for months, lol



I emailed Kosuke a few months back and he had two Fujiyamas he was willing to sell directly. An FT and an FM, both 240 in W1 and both with a 10% discount. The FT was discounted because it was no longer in the lineup and the FM because there had been an error in the Kanji and they reground it and did the Kanji again. I ended up buying the FM.


----------



## IsoJ

Toyama 150mm ss clad petty at JNS


----------



## choochoochop

Good price for a solid small size S Tanaka









Tanaka Blue 2 Stainless Clad Santoku 180mm Lite, with Migaki Finish


Another collaboration between Tanaka and K&S Customers. Why I say it is the result of K&S customers? Because only with the help of my fellow customers that I am able to convince Tanaka-san about the genuine need in the market of this Blue 2 with stainless clad line. This line is the latest work...



knivesandstones.us


----------



## DavidPF

captaincaed said:


> vitrified diamond stones going fast


Everybody "in the know" is getting ready for those revolutionary bendy ceramic knives.


----------



## Checkpure

realsharpknife has Fujiwara Denkas WA Handle 240 in stock, good price and 5% off on top of that.


----------



## outofgamut

Two knives available (as of this writing) at Dan Prendergast’s site:

One 227 mm and one 234 mm Chef’s knife made from W2 tool steel / wrought iron and bog oak handle.

I bought one just a few days ago.

Gotta be quick: they usually sell faster than hot cakes.

Edit: I just noticed there’s also a 189 mm and a 197 mm available at the moment.


----------



## heldentenor

Someone buy this damascus Y. Tanaka, please, so it stops tempting me:









Hitohira - Tanaka x Yohei - Blue #1 Damascus - 240mm Gyuto - Taihei Makassar Ebony Handle


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: TanakaSharpener: YoheiProfile: GyutoEdge Steel: Blue #1Steel Type: CarbonCladding: Soft Iron DamascusBevel: 50/50Hand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Makassar Ebony WaTotal Length: 382mmEdge Length: 222mmSpine Length: 240mmBlade Height: 49mmThickness at Spine...




strata-portland.myshopify.com


----------



## LAB

Duukt said:


> Kosuke posted today that they sent a shipment on the CKTG board so anywhere from 2-5 days judging by previous deliveries from Japan.


I see tosho has removed it from their page... so its gone? I didn't even receive an email notice for it...


----------



## banzai_burrito

Tosho just sent out an email today regarding Kaiju's

They'll hit the site on Tues March 9 at 12pm EST.

Also to note, they have a Kiritsuke, Tetsujin, and FM in White 1.

Lastly, they also have a vintage Swedish Carbon, which iirc is accepted to be the Togo Reigo steel


----------



## LAB

This is ridiculous now I don’t know what to get


----------



## daveb

When in doubt - buy em all.


----------



## 4wa1l

There's a kuro iron clad B2 240mm gyuto on Watanabe's specials page (#15).






Limited custom knives | unique knives from Watanabe blade


Japanese hand forged knives with Samurai sword making technique. Petite knives




www.kitchen-knife.jp


----------



## @ftermath

4wa1l said:


> There's a kuro iron clad B2 240mm gyuto on Watanabe's specials page (#15).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited custom knives | unique knives from Watanabe blade
> 
> 
> Japanese hand forged knives with Samurai sword making technique. Petite knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchen-knife.jp


I can never figure out how this website works...


----------



## daveb

Last time I bought a knife off the site (approx 1 yr ago) I emailed him that I wanted the specific knife, he invoiced me and it was off to the races


----------



## Nagakin

@ftermath said:


> I can never figure out how this website works...


They're not taking orders until May, can't buy stones atm either.


----------



## Bigbbaillie

Nagakin said:


> They're not taking orders until May, can't buy stones atm either.


I know it says this on the website, but I definitely just ordered a wat pro nakiri from them recently. Initially contacted Feb 10 and payed on the 15th or something and received it within a week. So it might just be a prank or something unless someone has more to say on that.


----------



## Nagakin

Bigbbaillie said:


> I know it says this on the website, but I definitely just ordered a wat pro nakiri from them recently. Initially contacted Feb 10 and payed on the 15th or something and received it within a week. So it might just be a prank or something unless someone has more to say on that.


That's welcome news, but at the same time a spending pause was nice too 

kumagang


----------



## outofgamut

A Kamon 290 (!) and 135 petty at Cutler Cutlery.


----------



## choochoochop

Yoshikane SKD Amekiri's at KnS. Santoku and bunka versions









Amekiri (雨切) by Yoshikane SKD HSTS Nashiji Finish Stainless Clad Santoku 170mm


The much loved SKD semi stainless version of the Amekiri Gyuto. For those not familiar with SKD, it is SKD12 alson known as A2 tool steel, wiht about 1% of Carbon content, and only 4.5% of Chromium. Heat treated perfectly by Yoshikane to HRC 63, the SKD very much behaves like carbon steel in...



knivesandstones.us












Amekiri (雨切) by Yoshikane SKD HSTS Nashiji Finish Stainless Clad Bunka 170mm


The much loved SKD semi stainless version of the Amekiri Gyuto. For those not familiar with SKD, it is SKD12 alson known as A2 tool steel, wiht about 1% of Carbon content, and only 4.5% of Chromium. Heat treated perfectly by Yoshikane to HRC 63, the SKD very much behaves like carbon steel in...



knivesandstones.us


----------



## choochoochop

Good deal on a JNS 1k 






JNS 1000 Wrong color


Premium Quality JNS 1000 Matukusuyama from Japanese Natural Stones. Buy all kind of JNS 1000 Matukusuyama, Synthetic Stones and Sharpening Stones . Read Reviews for JNS 1000 Matukusuyama from people accross the globe and choose as per your needs. JNS 1000 Matukusuyamais one of most popular...




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## RickyLA

A few Anryus were restocked at CKTG!


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Not really knife finding, but Knife related

Cutting edge timbers (makes custom end grain boards in Australia) is having a closing down sale


My board is top notch and if you are in Australia the sale represents great vale for a high end board









Cutting Edge Timbers


Patterned End Grain Cutting Boards




www.cuttingedgetimbers.com.au


----------



## outofgamut

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> Not really knife finding, but Knife related
> 
> Cutting edge timbers (makes custom end grain boards in Australia) is having a closing down sale
> 
> 
> My board is top notch and if you are in Australia the sale represents great vale for a high end board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting Edge Timbers
> 
> 
> Patterned End Grain Cutting Boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cuttingedgetimbers.com.au



Many thanks! I see that @friz has also already registered your post. I've been cutting on a Hasegawa for a while and I don't think I'm really getting warm with that thing. It stains before you've even put any produce on it and it forces a very non-gliding cutting style because it is so grippy. Yes, that may be great for the edge but sometimes I just want to cut the way I like and not what my f%riggin' board dictates me to do.

After comparing relative Janka hardnesses and aesthetic considerations among the cutting boards that were still available I ended up choosing a board made from white oak, an imported US timber (so boo me...):


----------



## friz

I will check these boards out. Thank you Oz fellows.


----------



## captaincaed

New project from the Phoenix / Portland knife house.








8" Carbon Steel Chef Knife - STEELPORT Knife Co.


Shop for the STEELPORT 8” carbon steel Chef Knife designed for everything from large projects to quick chopping in the kitchen.




www.steelportknife.com




They seem to be doing 52100 with a visible differential temper. 

Not in love with the profile, but it's an interesting idea. From the little I've heard, 52100 doesn't take a temper line easily or consistently.


----------



## M1k3

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> Not really knife finding, but Knife related
> 
> Cutting edge timbers (makes custom end grain boards in Australia) is having a closing down sale
> 
> 
> My board is top notch and if you are in Australia the sale represents great vale for a high end board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting Edge Timbers
> 
> 
> Patterned End Grain Cutting Boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cuttingedgetimbers.com.au


@juice


----------



## choochoochop

Uchi finger stones back in stock at JNS









Uchigomori Fingerstones


Premium Quality Uchigomori sword grade from Japanese Natural Stones. Buy all kind of Uchigomori sword grade, and Sharpening Stones. Read Reviews for Uchigomori sword grade from people accross the globe and choose as per your needs. Uchigomori sword gradeis one of most popular Sharpening Stones...




japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## Markcg

Aiandom has a Kato 300mm kasumi yanagiba and 150mm petty. Says coming soon!


----------



## zizirex

That Kato is Nice, but there is other knife that is Way cooler than those Kato. Pure unicorn..


----------



## outofgamut

An original Bob Kramer custom 10” carbon damascus chef’s knife.

Available right now (no international shipping). Not going to spoil the fun and disclose the price - have a look yourself.


----------



## Up_dog128

outofgamut said:


> An original Bob Kramer custom 10” carbon damascus chef’s knife.
> 
> Available right now (no international shipping). Not going to spoil the fun and disclose the price - have a look yourself.


Oh man, they've got the "Make an Offer" option turned on. We could really have some fun with this...


----------



## @ftermath

NM


----------



## banzai_burrito

Kato standard 240 on the ToGo classifieds


----------



## Corradobrit1

banzai_burrito said:


> Kato standard 240 on the ToGo classifieds


Woah strong ask for a bog standard Kato


----------



## tcmx3

Corradobrit1 said:


> Woah strong ask for a bog standard Kato



"holy **** Im rich", he breathlessly mouths looking at his recently rehandled and rehabbed workhorse


----------



## captaincaed

Newham has three that look absolutely cracking right now. 








Products


Newham Knives handmade Tasmanian cutlery for sale. Each piece is precisely handcrafted with quality materials and beautifully finished. These tools are a favorite among chefs and passionate home-cooks alike. Will Newham is a self taught knife-maker in Howden, Tasmania.



newhamknives.com


----------



## big_adventure

outofgamut said:


> An original Bob Kramer custom 10” carbon damascus chef’s knife.
> 
> Available right now (no international shipping). Not going to spoil the fun and disclose the price - have a look yourself.



Thank you for not spoiling the fun.


----------



## captaincaed

Still for sale for Newham. Don't forget to change the price from AUD, it's not as bad as it looks at first glance.


----------



## Repjapsteel

outofgamut said:


> An original Bob Kramer custom 10” carbon damascus chef’s knife.
> 
> Available right now (no international shipping). Not going to spoil the fun and disclose the price - have a look yourself.


Hmmm less than I thought it will be


----------



## Majbjorn

Genkai white 1 360 mm sakimaru takohiki mt fuji hamon from Zahocho.









Genkai Masakuni (Mt. Fuji with crescent moon) shirogami #1 360mm honya


Buy Genkai Masakuni (Mt. Fuji with crescent moon) shirogami #1 360mm honyaki sakimaru from Zahocho Knives Tokyo at the best price. Order your new Japanese knife




zahocho.com


----------



## timebard

KnS has a sale on for Sukenari ZDP189 knives with some fancy looking custom handles:









EOFY 2022 SALE


Knives and Stones Sydney, is a professional Japanese kitchenware supplier based in St Peters, Sydney, Australia. We specialize in high-end handmade Japanese kitchen knives and sharpening stones. Our showroom is one of the biggest in Australia, give us a call today!




www.knivesandstones.com.au


----------



## choochoochop

KnS has some Yoshikanes back in stock. Amekiri SKD 210 and White2 240









Yoshikane semi-stainless SKD Gyuto 210mm, stainless cladding with Nashiji finish


The much loved SKD semi stainless version of the Amekiri Gyuto. For those not familiar with SKD, it is SKD12 also known as A2 tool steel, with about 1% of Carbon content, and only 4.5% of Chromium. Heat treated perfectly by Yoshikane to HRC 63, the SKD very much behaves like carbon steel in...




www.knivesandstones.com.au


----------



## tostadas

Big boy Y Tanaka cleaver!









Tanaka Yoshikazu Slicing Cleaver 220mm


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## Repjapsteel

Bernal Cutlery is dropping a Shigefusa Kitaeji 240mm yanagi tomorrow (3/28/2021) at 10am PST.


----------



## @ftermath

215mm Bloodroot on the bay


----------



## gcsquared

@ftermath said:


> 215mm Bloodroot on the bay



it’s been there for a while, but man... $1,500 opens up a lot of possibilities


----------



## @ftermath

gcsquared said:


> it’s been there for a while, but man... $1,500 opens up a lot of possibilities


My mistake.


----------



## gcsquared

@ftermath said:


> My mistake.


Sorry meant no disrespect, just saying it’s a lot of $$$


----------



## @ftermath

gcsquared said:


> Sorry meant no disrespect, just saying it’s a lot of $$$


Thanks but no worries. I assumed it would have already been posted if it had been there a while. I didn’t check the posting date. It is a lot of money - I wouldn’t have shared had it been a deal.


----------



## Corradobrit1

gcsquared said:


> it’s been there for a while, but man... $1,500 opens up a lot of possibilities


Like 2-3 months


----------



## Corradobrit1

There's also a sujihiki from same seller for an equally eye-watering price.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

HVB have 2 up on the website now









Tansu Knives


Knives handmade by award winning knifemaker Mert Tansu



tansuknives.com


----------



## Checkpure

Hitohira Tanaka Damascus | 240mm Gyuto Knife (Aogami) - WA


This hand-crafted Damascus gyuto knife is a limited release, just 1 is available (pictured). Yohei's grind on this knife is amazing. Hitohira Tanaka Yohei Damascus Japanese Knife 240mm Gyuto Knife Tanaka Blacksmith, Sakai Japan Yohei Sharpener, Sakai Japan Aogami (Blue) #1 Carbon Steel Carbon...




protooling.com.au





Nice blade


----------



## tcmx3

Checkpure said:


> Hitohira Tanaka Damascus | 240mm Gyuto Knife (Aogami) - WA
> 
> 
> This hand-crafted Damascus gyuto knife is a limited release, just 1 is available (pictured). Yohei's grind on this knife is amazing. Hitohira Tanaka Yohei Damascus Japanese Knife 240mm Gyuto Knife Tanaka Blacksmith, Sakai Japan Yohei Sharpener, Sakai Japan Aogami (Blue) #1 Carbon Steel Carbon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protooling.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice blade



I agree, that's a looker.

They also have this obscene >1kg uchi which Im glad is more than Im in the market to spend on a stone in this very instance because I have a bad desire for this one:








Morihei Japanese Whetstone | Ohira Uchigumori Karasu Natural Stone (Jito No.050)


A lovely feeling Jito stone, suitable for katana polishing. The line does touch slightly but can easily be rectified. Morihei Japan Natural Stone Ohira Uchigumori Karasu Jito Serial # 050 Kyoto, Japan Hardness (5 = Very Hard) : 3Grain Scale (5 = Very Fine) : 4Sharpening Speed (5 = Very Fast) : 5...




protooling.com.au


----------



## Slim278

Birgersson Blades has several new gyuto listed, including a large 279mm blade.


----------



## eddoh

Shig KU Nakiri available!









Shigefusa Kurouchi 165mm Wa Nakiri


Premium Quality Shigefusa Kurouchi 165mm Wa Nakiri from Japanese Natural Stones. Buy all kind of Shigefusa Kurouchi 165mm Wa Nakiri, and Kitchen Knives. Read Reviews for Shigefusa Kurouchi 165mm Wa Nakiri from people accross the globe and choose as per your needs. Shigefusa Kurouchi 165mm Wa...




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## Bigbbaillie

eddoh said:


> Shig KU Nakiri available!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shigefusa Kurouchi 165mm Wa Nakiri
> 
> 
> Premium Quality Shigefusa Kurouchi 165mm Wa Nakiri from Japanese Natural Stones. Buy all kind of Shigefusa Kurouchi 165mm Wa Nakiri, and Kitchen Knives. Read Reviews for Shigefusa Kurouchi 165mm Wa Nakiri from people accross the globe and choose as per your needs. Shigefusa Kurouchi 165mm Wa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


Aaaannndddd, they gone.


----------



## big_adventure

Bigbbaillie said:


> Aaaannndddd, they gone.



Amazing they/it lasted that long.


----------



## Corradobrit1

eddoh said:


> Shig KU Nakiri available!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shigefusa Kurouchi 165mm Wa Nakiri
> 
> 
> Premium Quality Shigefusa Kurouchi 165mm Wa Nakiri from Japanese Natural Stones. Buy all kind of Shigefusa Kurouchi 165mm Wa Nakiri, and Kitchen Knives. Read Reviews for Shigefusa Kurouchi 165mm Wa Nakiri from people accross the globe and choose as per your needs. Shigefusa Kurouchi 165mm Wa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


Total bargain vs the competition. I want what this guy is smoking








Japanese Natural Whetstone * Iwasaki * SHIGEFUSA Kitchen Knife Nakiri * NOS | eBay


Shigefusa Nakiri 165 mm NOS. I am a professional sharpener and a big fan of Japanese stones. They are the best! Core - sweden carbon steel - very easy to sharpen. This sample is a little heavier than modern ones.



www.ebay.com





From the seller offering a $35k (not a typo) Jnat.








Japanese Natural Whetstone *** Nakayama *** Museum Piece | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Japanese Natural Whetstone *** Nakayama *** Museum Piece at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## choochoochop

Quite a few 240mm hon-sanmai Mazaki's back in stock at KnS (AU) in white and blue steels


----------



## outofgamut

choochoochop said:


> Quite a few 240mm hon-sanmai Mazaki's back in stock at KnS (AU) in white and blue steels


Thanks.

There was one left when I came to the site.

By the time I tried adding it to the cart... well, you know how this story ends.


----------



## BillHanna

With money burning a hole in your pocket.


----------



## valdim

Corradobrit1 said:


> I want what this guy is smoking


I can tell you what he is probably drinking. Vodka. More precisely, lots-of-vodka.


----------



## tgfencer

Kaiju lottery sign up now on AiandOm's Instagram page.


----------



## Dull_Apex

Yu Kurosaki Fujin SPG2 Hammered Gyuto Japanese Knife 210mm Blue purple Acrylic Handle


Yu KurosakiWell known for his unique blade designs Yu Kurosaki is one of the youngest and most talented blacksmiths in Japan. Not only does Kurosaki tempt us with his beautiful blade designs, but their ability to perform keeps us coming back. High quality materials and age old forging techniques...




www.japanny.com





Yu Kurosaki fujin in R2/SG2 and western handle


----------



## heldentenor

Haven't used the Ginsan versions but the Blue #2 are quite nice:









Konosuke | MM Ginsan | Gyuto 240mm | + saya


couteliernola.com




couteliernola.com


----------



## esoo

heldentenor said:


> Haven't used the Ginsan versions but the Blue #2 are quite nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konosuke | MM Ginsan | Gyuto 240mm | + saya
> 
> 
> couteliernola.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couteliernola.com



They've also got 210 MM Ginsan in stock. Konosuke | MM Ginsan | Gyuto 210mm | + saya


----------



## banzai_burrito

Shihan 240 up on the bay









Shihan 240mm Gyuto | eBay


<p>Shihan 240mm Gyuto. Condition is "Used". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p><p>Knife was purchased new from Bernal cutlery and used only lightly....</p><p>Amazing knife, only reason I’m selling is that I have 2:)</p>



www.ebay.com


----------



## drsmp

Carter Nakiri 








Murry Carter NAKIRI Chef Knife | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Murry Carter NAKIRI Chef Knife at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## outofgamut

Jiro Santoku at Carbon








Jiro Tsuchime Yo Santoku 165mm Tagayasan Handle #222


Brand: Jiro 次郎Smith: Jiro Nakagawa 中川 次郎Producing Area: Nagano/ JapanProfile: SantokuSize: 165mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Tagayasan WesternTotal Length: 294mmEdge Length: 172mmHandle to Tip Length: 175mmBlade Height: 46mmThickness...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## Checkpure

outofgamut said:


> Jiro Santoku at Carbon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jiro Tsuchime Yo Santoku 165mm Tagayasan Handle #222
> 
> 
> Brand: Jiro 次郎Smith: Jiro Nakagawa 中川 次郎Producing Area: Nagano/ JapanProfile: SantokuSize: 165mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Tagayasan WesternTotal Length: 294mmEdge Length: 172mmHandle to Tip Length: 175mmBlade Height: 46mmThickness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com


Wish I could have scored that WA 240. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Duukt

Yoshikane Amekiri SKD knives in stock at Knives and Stones US.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Duukt said:


> Yoshikane Amekiri SKD knives in stock at Knives and Stones US.


And the Tanaka Yo 210, too.


----------



## Checkpure

Duukt said:


> Yoshikane Amekiri SKD knives in stock at Knives and Stones US.


had to try one. Thanks


----------



## Southpaw

Japanese chef knife wagyuto MASAMOTO SOHONTEN honkasumi Size:24/27cm


Knife 24cm 27cm Overal lenght 389mm 417mm Blade lenght 240mm 270mm Blade thickness 3,6mm 3,74mm Blade height at the base 45mm 49mm Weight 200g 229g St...




miuraknives.com





An ironclad Masamoto Gyuto????


----------



## banzai_burrito

Southpaw said:


> Japanese chef knife wagyuto MASAMOTO SOHONTEN honkasumi Size:24/27cm
> 
> 
> Knife 24cm 27cm Overal lenght 389mm 417mm Blade lenght 240mm 270mm Blade thickness 3,6mm 3,74mm Blade height at the base 45mm 49mm Weight 200g 229g St...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miuraknives.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An ironclad Masamoto Gyuto????



Oh snap? Is that a san mai one?


----------



## Southpaw

banzai_burrito said:


> Oh snap? Is that a san mai one?


Dude I have no idea. The machi is a little much. I wish it was a Masamoto KA or HS. They know we want it, just make it already


----------



## banzai_burrito

Southpaw said:


> Dude I have no idea. The machi is a little much. I wish it was a Masamoto KA or HS. They know we want it, just make it already



That's more like a machi city block


----------



## Southpaw

The San mai one interests me but it looks more like a Masamoto KK. The thing about the KS, is due to its mono construction it’s edge retention is ABSOLUTE dog shizzle. A San mai one might give it a proper heat treat. However I’m not impressed with the profile or tip or machi of that knife. And the choil doesn’t seem rounded as well as the ks


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

JNS 20% off





__





Japanese Natural Stones Toishi


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## Checkpure

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> JNS 20% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Natural Stones Toishi
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


Can't figure out if this is only on in store items or how it works.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Checkpure said:


> Can't figure out if this is only on in store items or how it works.


It's applied in the checkout


----------



## Corradobrit1

Checkpure said:


> Can't figure out if this is only on in store items or how it works.


Its not clear. Click on the banner and the link takes you to 4 items in the SALE section, 2 of which are sold out.


----------



## Checkpure

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> It's applied in the checkout


At what stage cause I went into checkout and didn't see it applied on the Nagura set.


----------



## Moooza

It gets applied on checkout.


----------



## Checkpure

Ok I see it now I think.


----------



## esoo

It gets applied when you put it into the cart.

And damn it, I really didn't need to just order another knife....


----------



## Corradobrit1

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> It's applied in the checkout


.


----------



## Checkpure

esoo said:


> It gets applied when you put it into the cart.
> 
> And damn it, I really didn't need to just order another knife....


Whatcha get


----------



## esoo

Checkpure said:


> Whatcha get



Y Tanaka Dammy Blue 1 210 - at that price hard to beat.


----------



## Checkpure

esoo said:


> Y Tanaka Dammy Blue 1 210 - at that price hard to beat.


Yea Tanakas HT is the best IMO. That 270 Blue 1 Dammy with 54 height is tempting too but I have a tall Kono FM from him so I"m out.


----------



## esoo

Checkpure said:


> Yea Tanakas HT is the best IMO. That 270 Blue 1 Dammy with 54 height is tempting too but I have a tall Kono FM from him so I"m out.



Tosho just put on in their Instagram that they are getting some Dammy Blue 1 FM. I know this is cheaper, and while I like my Kono's I like buying more knives more.


----------



## Checkpure

esoo said:


> Tosho just put on in their Instagram that they are getting some Dammy Blue 1 FM. I know this is cheaper, and while I like my Kono's I like buying more knives more.


Yea I may try to score one for the hell of it but frankly I don't need/love Dammy. Going to be a quick click race to get one.


----------



## Twotimehojo

*The Toyama Noborikoi Stainless Clad Blue Gyuto 210mm looks inviting at 20% off. Anyone can share their experience with it?*


----------



## damiano

Some bargains there on JNS.. Tempting indeed. Some obvious crowd pleasers for people wondering what to get: Munetoshi butcher and gyuto (petty sold out I see), Kaeru stainless gyuto and sujihiki. There is also that Jikko 200 gyuto damascus I’ve been eyeing for a while but can’t justify since I already have a 200mm Mizuno blue non-dammy.


----------



## damiano

Twotimehojo said:


> *The Toyama Noborikoi Stainless Clad Blue Gyuto 210mm looks inviting at 20% off. Anyone can share their experience with it?*


Hard to go wrong there me thinks.. I have the similar Watanabe blue.


----------



## Twotimehojo

The only thing holding me off is that I can get my handle of choice by ordering the Wat. And I have the Wat nakiri which I really like.


----------



## damiano

Twotimehojo said:


> The only thing holding me off is that I can get my handle of choice by ordering the Wat. And I have the Wat nakiri which I really like.


True that, and the reason why I went for the Wat (burnt chestnut handle).


----------



## undaunda

Hey Guys, I love Tanaka r2 with special handles and I am considering getting one for a long time... Found these in discount at the moment Tanaka Knives |Tanaka Kazuyuki Hamono | Modern Cooking . Anyone has experience with this shop ? . Thank you.


----------



## Up_dog128

Peter is a sponsor of kkf. I have ordered from him in the past, and experienced some strange irregularity on the order form wherein it kept changing my info on the form to different people's info every time i would update the cart... probably just a momentary technology problem tho, and everything arrived just fine. I received prompt and courteous customer service and correspondence, even with help tracking down a package that dhl was taking forever to deliver (this was around the holidays, during a pandemic, so to be expected i suppose). I actually own the 210 with the rosewood handle from the page you linked. Sweet little knife.


----------



## Southpaw

undaunda said:


> Hey Guys, I love Tanaka r2 with special handles and I am considering getting one for a long time... Found these in discount at the moment Tanaka Knives |Tanaka Kazuyuki Hamono | Modern Cooking . Anyone has experience with this shop ? . Thank you.


Have u seen that one @drsmp just got?
dude always finds gems...


----------



## choochoochop

There's some interesting 210 and 240 Wakui's at togo under the name Itto Ryu. Like a grapefruit tsuchime finish with a plastic ferrule, but decent price considering.


----------



## Up_dog128

I get the feeling that those aren't actually made by Wakui. I know that they used to be, but look at the thicc grinds this time. My guess is that they don't divulge the maker not for "competitive reasons", but so that they can switch to lesser known makers to keep the cost down, or use apprentices work without having to put a known makers name to it. I have zero evidence to back up this assertion. But look at the dramatic change in the appearance and grind of these compared to the last batch and other Wakuis. Would yall call that "thin" and "delicate" behind the edge?
Or maybe Toshihiro is going through a sort of adolescent phase, and is pumped to give wedgies. What do i know...


----------



## dafox

Up_dog128 said:


> I get the feeling that those are actually made by Wakui. I know that they used to be, but look at the thicc grinds this time. My guess is that they don't divulge the maker not for "competitive reasons", but so that they can switch to lesser known makers to keep the cost down, or use apprentices work without having to put a known makers name to it. I have zero evidence to back up this assertion. But look at the dramatic change in the appearance and grind of these compared to the last batch and other Wakuis. Would yall call that "thin" and "delicate" behind the edge?
> Or maybe Toshihiro is going through a sort of adolescent phase, and is pumped to give wedgies. What do i know...
> View attachment 123549


Very different from the Itto Ryo that I had 4 years ago, it had a very thin grind, wish I hadnt let that one go.


----------



## choochoochop

Up_dog128 said:


> I get the feeling that those aren't actually made by Wakui. I know that they used to be, but look at the thicc grinds this time. My guess is that they don't divulge the maker not for "competitive reasons", but so that they can switch to lesser known makers to keep the cost down, or use apprentices work without having to put a known makers name to it. I have zero evidence to back up this assertion. But look at the dramatic change in the appearance and grind of these compared to the last batch and other Wakuis. Would yall call that "thin" and "delicate" behind the edge?
> Or maybe Toshihiro is going through a sort of adolescent phase, and is pumped to give wedgies. What do i know...
> View attachment 123549



In the link for the 210mm version, the description says that it's made by Wakui.

"IttoRyu knives are made for us by a blacksmith shop in Sanjo City named Wakui, whose main business is making crowbars. As this business has declined in the past decade they have branched out to kitchen knives and now make some very nice blades."


----------



## Up_dog128

choochoochop said:


> In the link for the 210mm version, the description says that it's made by Wakui.
> 
> "IttoRyu knives are made for us by a blacksmith shop in Sanjo City named Wakui, whose main business is making crowbars. As this business has declined in the past decade they have branched out to kitchen knives and now make some very nice blades."


I know, it's been saying that for years... and was probably true at one point, maybe back when Wakui was mostly making crowbars! But they don't update all those knife descriptions every time a new order comes in. And I'm not saying that they aren't made in his shop, I'm just saying that i don't think his hands are directly responsible for this batch.


----------



## xxxclx

Jiro Tsuchime Yo Nakiri 180mm Tagayasan Handle (#234)


Nakiri is a versatile blade that excels in processing large amounts of vegetables and the rectangular shape is also very useful to pick up all the chopped bits! Brand: Jiro 次郎 Blacksmith: Jiro Nakagawa 中川 次郎 Producing Area: Nagano/ Japan Profile: Nakiri Size: 180mm Steel: Yasuki White...




www.toshoknifearts.com





Jiro 180mm Yo nakiri at Tosho


----------



## Checkpure

xxxclx said:


> Jiro Tsuchime Yo Nakiri 180mm Tagayasan Handle (#234)
> 
> 
> Nakiri is a versatile blade that excels in processing large amounts of vegetables and the rectangular shape is also very useful to pick up all the chopped bits! Brand: Jiro 次郎 Blacksmith: Jiro Nakagawa 中川 次郎 Producing Area: Nagano/ Japan Profile: Nakiri Size: 180mm Steel: Yasuki White...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jiro 180mm Yo nakiri at Tosho


aaand gone. Was eyeing it up big time but I just don't need it ;(.


----------



## outofgamut

Checkpure said:


> aaand gone. Was eyeing it up big time but I just don't need it ;(.



I got my first Jiro yesterday from Protooling - a 240 Wa Gyuto (#216). I have not cut with it yet - only admired it. Man, this thing is a work of art, beauty and craftsmanship!

A shoutout to Paul from Protooling - a pleasure to do business with and the knife came professionally packaged. I've bought knives from many places and most send out knives like they couldn't care less what happens with the knife during transport (and that's transcontinental).

The Jiro came in a sturdy rectangular box with a 'fragile' sticker on it, contained excellent padding and the knife box proper was held in place internally by specific paper and plastic restraints. I'm trying real hard not to buy more knives but Paul made this more difficult by his professionalism.


----------



## Checkpure

outofgamut said:


> I got my first Jiro yesterday from Protooling - a 240 Wa Gyuto (#216). I have not cut with it yet - only admired it. Man, this thing is a work of art, beauty and craftsmanship!
> 
> A shoutout to Paul from Protooling - a pleasure to do business with and the knife came professionally packaged. I've bought knives from many places and most send out knives like they couldn't care less what happens with the knife during transport (and that's transcontinental).
> 
> The Jiro came in a sturdy rectangular box with a 'fragile' sticker on it, contained excellent padding and the knife box proper was held in place internally by specific paper and plastic restraints. I'm trying real hard not to buy more knives but Paul made this more difficult by his professionalism.


Good to hear. Tosho sent me Jiro overnight and packages well also. Jiros are truly works of art.


----------



## Perzua

I got 270 mm  Nakiri is on my wishlist but dont have money to buy them together


----------



## WiriWiri

Some Masakage Kumo blades are available from cuttingedge for those who want to sample Anryu’s work/hope for some flipping bubble action


----------



## Repjapsteel

There's a Halcyon Forge Suji on his site if anyone is interested. 









270x39 Kasumi Suji — Halcyon Forge


This is a wrought iron suji with 1.2519 core. This steel is similar to aogami #2. This knife has a Kasumi finish done by myself on Japanese natural stones. Kasumi finishes are not very common among western makers. They take a lot of time, but the end result is absolutely worth it. It also provides a




www.halcyonforge.com


----------



## timebard

Newham has several new blades up for sale. Products


----------



## Jason183

*IKAZUCHI 240MM STAINLESS CLAD BLUE SUPER WA-GYUTO









Ikazuchi 240mm Stainless Clad Blue Super Wa-Gyuto


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Ikazuchi series is a JKI original line. We have made a thin stainless clad knife with a blue super, or aogami super, core. Aogami super is known for having excellent edge retention, and this is no exception. These knife will easily move through...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com




*
The only AS laser available on the market


----------



## Helicon

Jason183 said:


> *IKAZUCHI 240MM STAINLESS CLAD BLUE SUPER WA-GYUTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ikazuchi 240mm Stainless Clad Blue Super Wa-Gyuto
> 
> 
> Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Ikazuchi series is a JKI original line. We have made a thin stainless clad knife with a blue super, or aogami super, core. Aogami super is known for having excellent edge retention, and this is no exception. These knife will easily move through...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The only AS laser available on the market


Not the only one: Gyuto knife, Aogami Super with stainless steel cladding, migaki finish - Akifusa


----------



## Jason183

Helicon said:


> Not the only one: Gyuto knife, Aogami Super with stainless steel cladding, migaki finish - Akifusa


Wow, I really think it’s similar knives with different brand like Ashi/Gesshin Ginga, same price range and same rounded choil.


----------



## @ftermath

Jason183 said:


> *IKAZUCHI 240MM STAINLESS CLAD BLUE SUPER WA-GYUTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ikazuchi 240mm Stainless Clad Blue Super Wa-Gyuto
> 
> 
> Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Ikazuchi series is a JKI original line. We have made a thin stainless clad knife with a blue super, or aogami super, core. Aogami super is known for having excellent edge retention, and this is no exception. These knife will easily move through...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The only AS laser available on the market











Shibata Koutetsu AS Gyuto 210mm


The AS (Aogami Super) Koutetsu line is a super thin and high performance knife. The blade face has a satin finish to help with food release. The spine and heel are both rounded and polished. Stainless steel cladding protects the blade face from reactivity and just the edge of the knife will...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## Jason183

@ftermath said:


> Shibata Koutetsu AS Gyuto 210mm
> 
> 
> The AS (Aogami Super) Koutetsu line is a super thin and high performance knife. The blade face has a satin finish to help with food release. The spine and heel are both rounded and polished. Stainless steel cladding protects the blade face from reactivity and just the edge of the knife will...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com


Oh yeah, forgot about this one.


----------



## Helicon

Jason183 said:


> Wow, I really think it’s similar knives with different brand like Ashi/Gesshin Ginga, same price range and same rounded choil.


Right, like Gesshin Kagero is basically rebranded Akifusa PM.


----------



## dafox

Helicon said:


> Right, like Gesshin Kagero is basically rebranded Akifusa PM.


Isn't Sakon Ryuga the manufacturer of both of those?


----------



## Helicon

dafox said:


> Isn't Sakon Ryuga the manufacturer of both of those?


My understanding is that they're all made by Hokiyama Cutlery in Tosa.

Edit: See this post which clarifies things somewhat: Akifusa srs15 and variants


----------



## WiriWiri

dafox said:


> Isn't Sakon Ryuga the manufacturer of both of those?



Yep. Think so. Seem to remember having an Artisan (SRS) Petty back in distant yesteryear, which was the same range again.


----------



## dafox

Helicon said:


> My understanding is that they're all made by Hokiyama Cutlery in Tosa.
> 
> Edit: See this post which clarifies things somewhat: Akifusa srs15 and variants


Anyone know where I can buy the 180 gyuto in this knife? I see it on the Hokiyama Cutlery in Tosa website.


----------



## nexus1935

dafox said:


> Anyone know where I can buy the 180 gyuto in this knife? I see it on the Hokiyama Cutlery in Tosa website.


Is this what you're looking for?









Akifusa PM Steel Gyuto 180mm Rosewood Handle


Brand: Akifusa 旦房 Profile: Gyuto Size: 180mm Steel Type: Stainless Steel Steel: SRS-15 Soft Stainless Clad Handle: Rosewood & Pakka Ferrule Right Handed D-Shape Hand Orientation: Right Handed Handle The pictures and dimensions listed are for reference. As these items contain natural products...




www.aiandomknives.com


----------



## dafox

nexus1935 said:


> Is this what you're looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akifusa PM Steel Gyuto 180mm Rosewood Handle
> 
> 
> Brand: Akifusa 旦房 Profile: Gyuto Size: 180mm Steel Type: Stainless Steel Steel: SRS-15 Soft Stainless Clad Handle: Rosewood & Pakka Ferrule Right Handed D-Shape Hand Orientation: Right Handed Handle The pictures and dimensions listed are for reference. As these items contain natural products...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aiandomknives.com


Thanks, with western handle?


----------



## nexus1935

dafox said:


> Thanks, with western handle?


I think I've come across that too:



Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


----------



## dafox

nexus1935 said:


> I think I've come across that too:
> 
> 
> 
> Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


Yes, thank you. The height on this knife is pretty short, had one but didnt keep it, would like to find a taller one. The Sakon Ryuga is taller but I cant find it abailable in 180 or in stock.


----------



## JayS20

dafox said:


> Yes, thank you. The height on this knife is pretty short, had one but didnt keep it, would like to find a taller one. The Sakon Ryuga is taller but I cant find it abailable in 180 or in stock.











Sakon Ryuga PM Stahl Gyuto Kochmesser 18,5cm


Gyuto, handgeschliffen und -signiert, Gewicht 154 g 18,5 cm Klingenlänge, Klinge dreilagig, rostfrei, abgerundeter Messerrücken und Edelstahlzwinge poliert, beidseitiger Anschliff, extrem scharf und schneidhaltig, rostfrei. Mittellage aus PM-Stahl...



www.japan-messer-shop.de


----------



## dafox

JayS20 said:


> Sakon Ryuga PM Stahl Gyuto Kochmesser 18,5cm
> 
> 
> Gyuto, handgeschliffen und -signiert, Gewicht 154 g 18,5 cm Klingenlänge, Klinge dreilagig, rostfrei, abgerundeter Messerrücken und Edelstahlzwinge poliert, beidseitiger Anschliff, extrem scharf und schneidhaltig, rostfrei. Mittellage aus PM-Stahl...
> 
> 
> 
> www.japan-messer-shop.de


Thanks!


----------



## Jason183

Helicon said:


> Right, like Gesshin Kagero is basically rebranded Akifusa PM.


Awesome, so it is the same after all, I just ordered a 240mm Ikazuchi from Jon today, excellent service as always, found out the spine/choil actually not rounded liked Akifusa, but I requested for rounded spine and choil, as well an upgraded handle. I’m not in the Market for laser anymore but the price and the AS core steel is really tempting.


----------



## tcmx3

SLD Masahi back in stock:









Masashi Kemuri Gyuto 240mm


About the Shape - Inspired by the profile of a traditional European chef knife, Gyutos are a multi-purpose knife with a slight meat cutting bias. “Gyuto” translates to “cow sword.” If you want one knife to do it all, This is it. Starting at 180mm, Gyutos can reach the ridiculously long (and...




knifewear.com


----------



## Henry

Kujira
He is mostly retired. Seems to make a half dozen or so blades a year for sale outside of Japan.

Masakage Kujira Sujihiki 300mm

Masakage Kujira Gyuto 250mm


----------



## M1k3

@nakiriknaifuwaifu Tojiro Large Multipurpose Nakiri 345mm FG-3000


----------



## lemeneid

M1k3 said:


> @nakiriknaifuwaifu Tojiro Large Multipurpose Nakiri 345mm FG-3000


Didn’t they have the 400mm nakiri not too long ago? Or was that Epic Edge?


----------



## outofgamut

lemeneid said:


> Didn’t they have the 400mm nakiri not too long ago? Or was that Epic Edge?


How on earth do you even use such a knife?


----------



## ExistentialHero

outofgamut said:


> How on earth do you even use such a knife?



Stand back and swing from the elbow.


----------



## xxxclx

outofgamut said:


> How on earth do you even use such a knife?


----------



## mc2442

You laugh at the nerdy guy in the back left.....right before he whips you ass


----------



## drsmp

They may want to button their pants before going into battle


----------



## Corradobrit1

*cough* 50 grand *cough*








Latest Creations - Kramer Knives


Our Kramer Folding Knives are made in small, limited runs so act quickly if you would like to purchase one! All knives are 100% made in the USA




kramerknives.com


----------



## AT5760

It looks like the Damascus knives you see in Facebook ads. I have no doubt a metric ton of work went into it, but it just doesn’t resonate with me - at any price point.


----------



## Bigbbaillie

Definitely makes me feel less bad about spending $300-$500 on a knife though.


----------



## Krouton

AT5760 said:


> It looks like the Damascus knives you see in Facebook ads. I have no doubt a metric ton of work went into it, but it just doesn’t resonate with me - at any price point.




Not even with their new revolutionary business strategy?: 

"We’re trying something new and will be offering a few knives at FIXED prices!"


----------



## Corradobrit1

Krouton said:


> Not even with their new revolutionary business strategy?:
> 
> "We’re trying something new and will be offering a few knives at FIXED prices!"


Well he is saving you the $1 sign up fee to participate in his auctions. I call that a win.


----------



## captaincaed




----------



## stringer

outofgamut said:


> How on earth do you even use such a knife?



On a large cutting board.


----------



## outofgamut

Corradobrit1 said:


> *cough* 50 grand *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest Creations - Kramer Knives
> 
> 
> Our Kramer Folding Knives are made in small, limited runs so act quickly if you would like to purchase one! All knives are 100% made in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kramerknives.com


I happen to like the overall aesthetics of Kramer’s knives but this ‘Transformation’ knife with bird shapes in the Damascus is just cheesy.

Another case of ‘money doesn’t buy you taste’.


----------



## 4wa1l

300mm Watanabe blue #2 honyaki gyuto on the specials page.






Limited custom knives | unique knives from Watanabe blade


Japanese hand forged knives with Samurai sword making technique. Petite knives




www.kitchen-knife.jp


----------



## Corradobrit1

4wa1l said:


> 300mm Watanabe blue #2 honyaki gyuto on the specials page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited custom knives | unique knives from Watanabe blade
> 
> 
> Japanese hand forged knives with Samurai sword making technique. Petite knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchen-knife.jp


Beefy


----------



## Moooza

4wa1l said:


> 300mm Watanabe blue #2 honyaki gyuto on the specials page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited custom knives | unique knives from Watanabe blade
> 
> 
> Japanese hand forged knives with Samurai sword making technique. Petite knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchen-knife.jp



Can anyone tell if the smith is Toyama?


----------



## dreamwalker

xxxclx said:


> View attachment 124519


 Classic!! One of my dream knife!!!


----------



## M1k3

Moooza said:


> Can anyone tell if the smith is Toyama?


Or is Watanabe the smith for Toyama?


----------



## IsoJ

M1k3 said:


> Or is Watanabe the smith for Toyama?


And which one will inherit Mazakis scarf?


----------



## lemeneid

4wa1l said:


> 300mm Watanabe blue #2 honyaki gyuto on the specials page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited custom knives | unique knives from Watanabe blade
> 
> 
> Japanese hand forged knives with Samurai sword making technique. Petite knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchen-knife.jp


“I will buy this.”

Anyone?


----------



## ExistentialHero

QUOTE="lemeneid, post: 813634, member: 36248"]
“I will buy this.”

Anyone?
[/QUOTE]

A little, uh, thick for my taste:




[


----------



## banzai_burrito

Southpaw said:


> Japanese chef knife wagyuto MASAMOTO SOHONTEN honkasumi Size:24/27cm
> 
> 
> Knife 24cm 27cm Overal lenght 389mm 417mm Blade lenght 240mm 270mm Blade thickness 3,6mm 3,74mm Blade height at the base 45mm 49mm Weight 200g 229g St...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miuraknives.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An ironclad Masamoto Gyuto????



Looks like they're back in stock and there's a 270mm as well

Not a knife, but if anyone wanted a smaller skillet from all clad:

7.5" French Skillet


----------



## nexus1935

Looks like the Yoshikane Amekiri will be available in 210mm length soon:









Hatsukokoro SKD Gyuto 210mm Stainless Clad Nashiji Finish, by Yoshikane


The much loved SKD semi stainless version of the Amekiri Gyuto. For those not familiar with SKD, it is SKD12 also known as A2 tool steel, with about 1% of Carbon content, and only 4.5% of Chromium. Heat treated perfectly by Yoshikane to HRC 63, the SKD very much behaves like carbon steel in...



knivesandstones.us


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

ok who here bought that rusty shig kitaeji deba on Ebay for 1k



Large Japanese Signed Hand Forged Damascus Steel Chef's Gyuto Knife | eBay


----------



## esoo

nexus1935 said:


> Looks like the Yoshikane Amekiri will be available in 210mm length soon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatsukokoro SKD Gyuto 210mm Stainless Clad Nashiji Finish, by Yoshikane
> 
> 
> The much loved SKD semi stainless version of the Amekiri Gyuto. For those not familiar with SKD, it is SKD12 also known as A2 tool steel, with about 1% of Carbon content, and only 4.5% of Chromium. Heat treated perfectly by Yoshikane to HRC 63, the SKD very much behaves like carbon steel in...
> 
> 
> 
> knivesandstones.us



These were up about two weeks ago. Had mine arrive already Show your newest knife buy


----------



## nexus1935

esoo said:


> These were up about two weeks ago. Had mine arrive already Show your newest knife buy


Oh I must have missed it then! Thought it was "sold out" because it wasn't posted yet, but maybe it's actually all sold out already... At least my wallet's not complaining, lol

How are you liking the new knife?


----------



## esoo

nexus1935 said:


> Oh I must have missed it then! Thought it was "sold out" because it wasn't posted yet, but maybe it's actually all sold out already... At least my wallet's not complaining, lol
> 
> How are you liking the new knife?



Haven't used it very much yet as I bought four knives in under a week. Liking it though as the Yoshikane grind slips through product. Razor sharp out of the box, but lighter than advertised at 176g (which is my sweet spot)


----------



## Southpaw

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> ok who here bought that rusty shig kitaeji deba on Ebay for 1k
> 
> 
> 
> Large Japanese Signed Hand Forged Damascus Steel Chef's Gyuto Knife | eBay


Now that’s out of hand man...


----------



## Krouton

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> ok who here bought that rusty shig kitaeji deba on Ebay for 1k
> 
> 
> 
> Large Japanese Signed Hand Forged Damascus Steel Chef's Gyuto Knife | eBay


For real, I thought that and the shig usuba would be fun projects but the prices got too high for me


----------



## Dull_Apex

If you've collected all of the whale knives then you can branch out into the next big thing:








くろねこミニナイフ 土佐打刃物 :kuroneko:土佐打刃物屋 - 通販 - Yahoo!ショッピング


■かわいいデザインと手になじむ形、心地よい重量感元気いっぱい駆けているような躍動感あふれるデザインで、使って良し、眺めて良しの、便利でかわいいミニナイフです。手に持つと、しっかりとホールドでき、安全性にも気を配ったデザインにしました。背中とお腹のカーブがすっと手に馴染む形状で、しっぽがストッパーになっているので滑って手を切る心配もありません。またお子さんが使用する事も考え、何かの拍子で勢い余って刺してしまったりしないよう、切っ先の背には少し丸みを持たせています。オフィスからアウトドアまで使い方はあなた次第。封筒や段ボールを開けるのに便利なサイズで、主な用途としてはペーパーナイフを想定して...



store.shopping.yahoo.co.jp





Dogs also available


----------



## Migraine

This Catcheside looks pretty wild.

Probably not the right thread, but then I don't know if there is a right thread, just thought it was worth posting somewhere.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Migraine said:


> This Catcheside looks pretty wild.
> 
> Probably not the right thread, but then I don't know if there is a right thread, just thought it was worth posting somewhere.



Love the blade, just not a fan of that finger thingy


----------



## Runner_up

Corradobrit1 said:


> Love the blade, just not a fan of that finger thingy




Yeah agreed


----------



## Southpaw

Migraine said:


> This Catcheside looks pretty wild.
> 
> Probably not the right thread, but then I don't know if there is a right thread, just thought it was worth posting somewhere.



I’m really not a fan of that... I feel like I HAVE to be a handle gripper for that.


----------



## WiriWiri

Migraine said:


> This Catcheside looks pretty wild.
> 
> Probably not the right thread, but then I don't know if there is a right thread, just thought it was worth posting somewhere.




Lovely blade, but too much of it and that handle for my liking

Those forged fluted FG gyutos look v. interesting indeed mind

<shakes fist at Migraine for tempting me into looking at Catcheside blades yet again>


----------



## Checkpure

Couple of Konosuke FM 300 mm Yanagibas up on Tosho.


----------



## andrewsa

240mm W2 Mazaki on Protooling with Taihei handle









Mazaki Kurouchi | 240mm Gyuto Knife (Feb '21 Profile) - Ebony


Naoki Mazaki is a solo blacksmith hand-crafting all aspects of his knives in-house. Apprenticing under legendary master Kiyoshi Kato, he is creating some of the most sought-out knives at this present time. The Mazaki Kurouchi offered here is a great value high carbon knife, Mazaki's newest...




protooling.com.au


----------



## McMan

Corradobrit1 said:


> Love the blade, just not a fan of that finger thingy


Impressive blade indeed. But why the ricasso???!?!?!??
Has a little Kamon vibe going on with the heat-coloring where the neck enters the handle.



WiriWiri said:


> Those forged fluted FG gyutos look v. interesting indeed mind


Agreed! Reminds me of some xerxes with the fullers (though those were ground iirc).

Catcheside is pushing in some cool directions!


----------



## Corradobrit1

McMan said:


> Impressive blade indeed. But why the ricasso???!?!?!??
> Has a little Kamon vibe going on with the heat-coloring where the neck enters the handle.
> 
> 
> Agreed! Reminds me of some xerxes with the fullers (though those were ground iirc).
> 
> Catcheside is pushing in some cool directions!


I'm guessing its a custom and thats what was ordered.


----------



## Southpaw

240 KUWH Kato on Zahocho


----------



## Corradobrit1

Southpaw said:


> 240 KUWH Kato on Zahocho


No US shipping  Thanks Covid


----------



## crocca86

Corradobrit1 said:


> No US shipping  Thanks Covid


That’s probably why is sitting there till last Sunday...


----------



## friz

crocca86 said:


> That’s probably why is sitting there till last Sunday...


Ah, isn't it for the price?


----------



## Corradobrit1

friz said:


> Ah, isn't it for the price?


These Morihei's have sold for over $2K


----------



## crocca86

friz said:


> Ah, isn't it for the price?


That’s exactly what a Ku Kato go for now days... too much


----------



## Moooza

friz said:


> Ah, isn't it for the price?


Yes, same reason why the kasumi Kato is there still too


----------



## crocca86

Moooza said:


> Yes, same reason why the kasumi Kato is there still too


At least are blu 2 and not white steel, that’s probably why the kasumi is that expensive


----------



## friz

Helllooooo Australiaaaaaa, and Corrado.


----------



## crocca86

friz said:


> Helllooooo Australiaaaaaa, and Corrado.


Back to work Nicola


----------



## Corradobrit1

I've heard Morihei sells these Katos for 150K Yen in store so the price isn't totally crazy.


----------



## crocca86

Kurouchi one is gone!
Only kasumi left


----------



## big_adventure

I think my impulse control problems just hit full spiral. OTOH, I'll have a Kato soon?

EDIT: if it wasn't clear, there is no more kasumi.


----------



## mmiinngg

Hahaha !
Your funds are more important than my impulse control issue.
This is where you have a serious problem


----------



## Moooza

There were 2 x KU's and 2 x kasumis. A kasumi is still available.


----------



## big_adventure

Moooza said:


> There were 2 x KU's and 2 x kasumis. A kasumi is still available.



Yeah, I noticed that when I went back and checked. So there's still one! 

I'm pretty excited to try it out - I've never used a Kato.


----------



## big_adventure

mmiinngg said:


> Hahaha !
> Your funds are more important than my impulse control issue.
> This is where you have a serious problem



C'est ça ! 

I find my impulse control issues generally dominate my fear of funds. Fortunately I've got mostly adequate funds and I don't have _stupidly_ expensive hobbies like golf or flying jets or exotic cars. You can, in principle, buy a lot of knives before you can't afford to buy things to cut with them. As opposed to, say, Ferraris or photographic or hi fi equipment.


----------



## WiriWiri

big_adventure said:


> Yeah, I noticed that when I went back and checked. So there's still one!
> 
> I'm pretty excited to try it out - I've never used a Kato.



You know what they say though, you need two Katos to truly compare...

I’m impressed by your turbo acquisition mode and look forward to hearing more,


----------



## big_adventure

WiriWiri said:


> You know what they say though, you need two Katos to truly compare...
> 
> I’m impressed by your turbo acquisition mode and look forward to hearing more,



Well, once it's here, measured and tested, I'll certainly post a mini-review on the new knives thread.

And I've now reached the point where I have enough amazing blades that I want to film a little comparison test between them. I have the Kato on order - should be here this week or early next week if past performance from EMS is anything to go on, and I have a custom from Taylor Edgerton arriving this week as well.


----------



## Justablacktee

Looking forward to see those little reviews !


----------



## Bcos17

300mm Marko Tsourkan Gyuto available on his website






tsourkanknives.com - tsourkanknives Resources and Information.


tsourkanknives.com is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, tsourkanknives.com has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!




www.tsourkanknives.com


----------



## Corradobrit1

Tsourkan goes HUGE. Nice handle too. 300 is a sword in my kitchen






tsourkanknives.com - tsourkanknives Resources and Information.


tsourkanknives.com is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, tsourkanknives.com has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!




www.tsourkanknives.com


----------



## Corradobrit1

Bcos17 said:


> 300mm Marko Tsourkan Gyuto available on his website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsourkanknives.com - tsourkanknives Resources and Information.
> 
> 
> tsourkanknives.com is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, tsourkanknives.com has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tsourkanknives.com


Snap


----------



## tgfencer

Bcos17 said:


> 300mm Marko Tsourkan Gyuto available on his website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsourkanknives.com - tsourkanknives Resources and Information.
> 
> 
> tsourkanknives.com is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, tsourkanknives.com has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tsourkanknives.com


 
Ooph. The want is strong with this one. At one point I had almost ten 300mm gyutos. A slightly absurd size, but it calls to me all the same.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Bcos17 said:


> 300mm Marko Tsourkan Gyuto available on his website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsourkanknives.com - tsourkanknives Resources and Information.
> 
> 
> tsourkanknives.com is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, tsourkanknives.com has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tsourkanknives.com



Just bought a 270, so I really don't need this... right?


----------



## tcmx3

Honestly I think his asking price is pretty fair considering how big a 300 really is and the fit & finish on his knives.


----------



## ExistentialHero

tcmx3 said:


> Honestly I think his asking price is pretty fair considering how big a 300 really is and the fit & finish on his knives.



For sure, especially with a premium handle. Marko's stuff is top-notch.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Surprised its still there tbh. Pretty unique size for Marko. And maybe the last one with the old logo.


----------



## lemeneid

tcmx3 said:


> Honestly I think his asking price is pretty fair considering how big a 300 really is and the fit & finish on his knives.


It’s a little short for a 300mm, would be all over this if it were 60mm height.


----------



## Southpaw

More Stainless clad Blue 1 Yoshikazu Tanaka knives in, this time on Bernal


----------



## tostadas

Southpaw said:


> More Stainless clad Blue 1 Yoshikazu Tanaka knives in, this time on Bernal


Under which brand?


----------



## Southpaw

tostadas said:


> Under which brand?


Sorry Sakai Kikumori


----------



## Jason183

Southpaw said:


> Sorry Sakai Kikumori


Is this the only Yoshikazu Tanaka stainless clad “blue #1” available on market right now?


----------



## Southpaw

Jason183 said:


> Is this the only Yoshikazu Tanaka stainless clad “blue #1” available on market right now?


I believe so. They debuted on Strata a couple weeks ago and only have Bunkas left. I know he doesn’t do a lot of Stainless clad knives, these are the only available I know of. I also hear he’s going to have another unique release coming soon.


----------



## Bear

Southpaw said:


> More Stainless clad Blue 1 Yoshikazu Tanaka knives in, this time on Bernal


Nice grind, tall, thin, good height a bit of heft but I've only seen ktips so far


----------



## iandustries

Bear said:


> Nice grind, tall, thin, good height a bit of heft but I've only seen ktips so far



I have the petty from strata. no complaints and stainless is just worry free. So I spoke to Evan from strata and he actually had a say in the characteristics of this line - yugiri. It is purposefully taller because most Y tanaka blades are not.


----------



## Jason183

Southpaw said:


> I believe so. They debuted on Strata a couple weeks ago and only have Bunkas left. I know he doesn’t do a lot of Stainless clad knives, these are the only available I know of. I also hear he’s going to have another unique release coming soon.


Which vendor getting the unique release?


----------



## ragz

Gyuto (244mm) — Bazes Blades


With a stiff, robust spine and thin, subtly convex grind behind the edge, this knife is a powerhouse in the kitchen. Stainless cladding offers greater ease of maintenance, while the Takefu Shiro2 carbon steel core gives this blade great cutting performance. Blade materials: Stainless-clad Takefu Sh




www.bazesblades.com





A stunner, not in the budget for me atm


----------



## tostadas

AI&OM just got a stock of stainless clad Hitohira Hinode (M. Hinoura)


----------



## phoka

Miura Knives has Yoshikazu Tanaka vintage swedish steel 240mm gyuto in stock with 10% off.


----------



## Southpaw

Jason183 said:


> Which vendor getting the unique release?


Not sure... probably one of the usual suspects tho


----------



## Campbell

300mm Wat honyaki (#22) - don't be shy!





Limited custom knives | unique knives from Watanabe blade


Japanese hand forged knives with Samurai sword making technique. Petite knives




www.kitchen-knife.jp


----------



## Campbell

I already have a monster gyuto from him otherwise I would consider buying it. The one I have measures 273x66 and weighs in at just under 400g. The grind on mine is thinner though.


----------



## Campbell




----------



## Logan09




----------



## Corradobrit1

Campbell said:


> 300mm Wat honyaki (#22) - don't be shy!
> [/URL]
> 
> View attachment 128483
> View attachment 128484


Or limp wristed. 400g..... dammmnnn.


----------



## iandustries

Anyone looking for some Takada Suibokus, CKC just got a shipment of white #2 suji, 210 gyuto and nakiri!

I m waiting for mine to arrive


----------



## Southpaw

iandustries said:


> Anyone looking for some Takada Suibokus, CKC just got a shipment of white #2 suji, 210 gyuto and nakiri!
> 
> I m waiting for mine to arrive


You’ll be pleased


----------



## mc2442

running man forge paring knives going quickly


----------



## IsoJ

Suji and two petties still available from Tsourkan at his website.


----------



## McMan

IsoJ said:


> Suji and two petties still available from Tsourkan at his website.


Paging @Mikeadunne


----------



## BillHanna

Someone buy that Gravier folder before it’s on the new buy thread.

Time to get a PO Box


----------



## timebard

Halcyon Forge has a couple awesome looking knives going up for sale this afternoon (per Insta). The "spicy feather" gyuto looks amazing and if I were a richer man I'd be on his site spamming F5 for my chance to snag it. Alas, the best I can hope for is living vicariously through someone here...


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

$1.5k for a 180mm Don Nguyen

I think this is his cheaper production line



Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


----------



## danemonji

Bill Burke


BladeGallery: Fine handmade custom knives, art knives, swords, daggers


----------



## banzai_burrito

210mm K-Tip Greg Cimms on eBay









custom gyuto knife K-Tip 210mm Greg Cimms | eBay


New Custom K-Tip 210mm Gyuto from Greg Cimms.



www.ebay.com





Seller also has S Tanaka, Maz, and a Shibata









Tanaka Japanese Gyuto 240mm and 210mm Knife set | eBay


Tanaka Japanese Gyuto Knife set. 240mm and 210mm both in great condition. I think 240mm was hardly used vs 210mm was used more often.



www.ebay.com












Mazaki Japanese Gyuto 180mm Knife | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Mazaki Japanese Gyuto 180mm Knife at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com












Shibata Kotetsu R-2 Japanese Gyuto 240mm Knife with Saya | eBay


Shibata Kotetsu R-2 Japanese Gyuto Knife 240mm. Very hard to find but it was one of the first batches.



www.ebay.com


----------



## tcmx3

absolute monster of an Ohira Suita:









Morihei Ohira Suita Natural Stone (No.5110)


Good for Kasumi finish for kitchen knife, thick and no line stone. Detailed SpecBrand: Morihei 森平 Product Type: Natural Stone Mine: Ohira Producing Area: Kyoto/ Japan Layer: Suita Hardness (5 = Very Hard) : 1 Grain Scale (5 = Very Fine) : 2 Sharpening Speed (5 = Very Fast) : 2 Soaking...




hitohira-japan.com


----------



## tostadas

Cleancut is now stocking TF maboroshis!






Gyuto


Gyuto Gyuto knives (chef knives) Blade length: 210 mm



www.cleancut.eu









Santoku


Santoku Santoku knives Blade length: 165 mm



www.cleancut.eu


----------



## Corradobrit1

tostadas said:


> Cleancut is now stocking TF maboroshis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyuto
> 
> 
> Gyuto Gyuto knives (chef knives) Blade length: 210 mm
> 
> 
> 
> www.cleancut.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santoku
> 
> 
> Santoku Santoku knives Blade length: 165 mm
> 
> 
> 
> www.cleancut.eu


Not shy with the pricing. Thats $100 more than Epic Edge charges and they're supposed to have additional attention paid to F&F.


----------



## tostadas

Corradobrit1 said:


> Not shy with the pricing. Thats $100 more than Epic Edge charges and they're supposed to have additional attention paid to F&F.


If you subtract out the VAT for non-euro buyers, it's similar. Though you still need to pay for shipping.


----------



## Corradobrit1

tostadas said:


> If you subtract out the VAT for non-euro buyers, it's similar. Though you still need to pay for shipping.


For TF's I'd want an ironclad return policy. Cleancut aren't the easiest to deal with from that perspective and then there is the return shipping costs to factor in to the equation. Too risky for a US buyer IMO.


----------



## tostadas

Corradobrit1 said:


> For TF's I'd want an ironclad return policy. Cleancut aren't the easiest to deal with from that perspective and then there is the return shipping costs to factor in to the equation. Too risky for a US buyer IMO.


Unfortunately, the maboroshi is only *stainless*clad


----------



## BillHanna

tostadas said:


> Unfortunately, the maboroshi is only *stainless*clad


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## TSF415

Return policy? I thought the whole tf thing is just overblown and they’re perfect.  I’m confused now


----------



## M1k3

TSF415 said:


> Return policy? I thought the whole tf thing is just overblown and they’re perfect.  I’m confused now


"It's not a bug, it's a feature."


----------



## banzai_burrito

M1k3 said:


> "It's not a bug, it's a feature."


Bethesda, dat u???


----------



## Corradobrit1

TSF415 said:


> Return policy? I thought the whole tf thing is just overblown and they’re perfect.  I’m confused now


There's good wabi-sabi and there's bad wabi-sabi.


----------



## M1k3

Corradobrit1 said:


> There's good wabi-sabi and there's bad wabi-sabi.


Like coke!


----------



## Corradobrit1

M1k3 said:


> Like coke!


Right, Coke Classic good; Coke Zero bad


----------



## M1k3

Corradobrit1 said:


> Right, Coke Classic good; Coke Zero bad


We can go with that...


----------



## Duukt

Does anyone know what knife would be the closest full stainless equivalent of a Konosuke Fujiyama FM? I'm looking for something that has a similar grind.


----------



## andrewsa

Duukt said:


> Does anyone know what knife would be the closest full stainless equivalent of a Konosuke Fujiyama FM? I'm looking for something that has a similar grind.



Maybe Takada Suiboku Ginsan or Hitohira Kikuchiyo Yohei Ginsan.


----------



## Duukt

andrewsa said:


> Maybe Takada Suiboku Ginsan or Hitohira Kikuchiyo Yohei Ginsan.


Thanks for the suggestion but both of these seem to be really low height for a 240mm which seems odd as the carbon steel versions seem to be taller. 45mm for the yohei might actually be a typo copied over from the 210mm version.


----------



## pleue

Maybe tesshu?


----------



## Jason183

Duukt said:


> Does anyone know what knife would be the closest full stainless equivalent of a Konosuke Fujiyama FM? I'm looking for something that has a similar grind.


*S. Tanaka Ginsan *


----------



## Jville

Duukt said:


> Does anyone know what knife would be the closest full stainless equivalent of a Konosuke Fujiyama FM? I'm looking for something that has a similar grind.


Perhaps a MM Ginsan, if you can find one.


----------



## Duukt

pleue said:


> Maybe tesshu?


These look really promising, thanks!


----------



## Duukt

Jason183 said:


> *S. Tanaka Ginsan *


I was only able to find nashiji versions and they seem to be oos. Do you have any links to something that is similar to the FM? Thank you!


----------



## Jason183

Tanaka Ginsan (Silver 3, 銀三) Nashiji Gyuto 210 / 240 mm Lite


The famous Tanaka Ginsanko Nashiji line, co-developed between Tanaka and Knives and Stones, emphasizing on the pure cutting performance. Tanaka Ginsan Lite: standard Tanaka knife, factory blade with K&S new budget handles, choil and spine are ex-factory (spine no rounding, choil eased), but the...



knivesandstones.us


----------



## TSF415

Some really cool Swedish stuff up right now


----------



## lemeneid

M1k3 said:


> Like coke!


The stuff you shoot up your nose is wasabi. Different thing!


----------



## M1k3

lemeneid said:


> The stuff you shoot up your nose is wasabi. Different thing!


I thought that was salt and the lime goes in the eye?


----------



## Simonsimon

Lots of shigs on jns


----------



## big_adventure

M1k3 said:


> I thought that was salt and the lime goes in the eye?



I did that once on a bet. It was a terrible, _terrible_ idea.


----------



## Mikeadunne

big_adventure said:


> I did that once on a bet. It was a terrible, _terrible_ idea.


snort line of salt, take shot, lime in eye


----------



## KO88

big_adventure said:


> I did that once on a bet. It was a terrible, _terrible_ idea.


I did habanero in the eye. Never ever do such a thing


----------



## tostadas

KO88 said:


> I did habanero in the eye. Never ever do such a thing


----------



## big_adventure

Mikeadunne said:


> snort line of salt, take shot, lime in eye



Yup, that was it. 1999 in the Steyne in Manly, Australia (just outside of Sydney).



KO88 said:


> I did habanero in the eye. Never ever do such a thing



Yeah, I've had that happen as well. Very painful. I didn't do it on purpose, though, and I did for the other.


----------



## Better call Leo

Yu Kurosaki A2 Yanagiba 270mm


About the Shape -Yanagibas are long, thin, single-bevel knives ground and sharpened on one side. Translating to “willow’s leaf,” they’re graceful and elegant like their name suggests. Yanagibas are commonly used for slicing sashimi, but can also be used for carving other meats like roast beef...




knifewear.com





This is the first time I see a You Kurosaki Yanagi. Also it's the first time I see him use Blue2 steel.


----------



## Repjapsteel

Oatley Knives


Blue dream in damasteel from Australian maker James Oatley of @oatleyknives. Like the others listed today, this is previously owned but in new condition, never used. The blade itself is 225 x 55 mm, about 410 overall of stainless damascus, with a stunning blue dyed maple handle and matching...




crockercutlery.com





Oatley knife with a sweet matching saya and handle.


----------



## banzai_burrito

Hitohira 270mm in blue 1 on the bay








Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Blue #1 Migaki Gyuto 270mm Knife w/ Ziricote Handle | eBay


Kyuzo’s father Heihachi is one of the busiest sharpeners in Sakai. After a few years of training, he built his style based on both his father and Kambei’s respective styles. Sharpener: Kyuzo. Profile: Gyuto.



www.ebay.com





Some Sugimoto fixer upper deals can also be had one eBay. Saw the stainless Cai dao and some gyutos


----------



## pleue

Thanks! 


banzai_burrito said:


> Hitohira 270mm in blue 1 on the bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Blue #1 Migaki Gyuto 270mm Knife w/ Ziricote Handle | eBay
> 
> 
> Kyuzo’s father Heihachi is one of the busiest sharpeners in Sakai. After a few years of training, he built his style based on both his father and Kambei’s respective styles. Sharpener: Kyuzo. Profile: Gyuto.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Sugimoto fixer upper deals can also be had one eBay. Saw the stainless Cai dao and some gyutos


----------



## daniel_il

Real sharp knife is having 15% off entire store

i took a 240 custom tanaka ginsan 

200+tax is very decent price i think


----------



## thebradleycrew

Hey folks, 240mm Konosuke Teusujin at CKTG. https://www.**************.com/kotegy24.html


----------



## Southpaw

Tetsujin on Voldemort.com


----------



## Southpaw

Also Protooling posted something about a Tanaka/Kyuzo Aogami super on ig


----------



## Jason183

Shihan AEB-L at JKI


----------



## tostadas

24hr sale - 20% off all Jikko knives at Bernal


----------



## Southpaw

tostadas said:


> 24hr sale - 20% off all Jikko knives at Bernal



That’d be awesome if Jikko weren’t so egregiously righty biased


----------



## iandustries

From that Jikko sale, I am so tempted to get a nakagawa B2 kasumi gyuto, but I already have a nakagawa x yohei B2 kasumi gyuto...


----------



## drsmp

Halcyon Forge Chef Knife 230x50 Stainless Clad WH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Halcyon Forge Chef Knife 230x50 Stainless Clad WH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Southpaw

for Konosuke devotees








Konosuke Ginsan 300mm Yanagiba SUPER RARE! "TAKA" LINE! | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Konosuke Ginsan 300mm Yanagiba SUPER RARE! "TAKA" LINE! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Corradobrit1

Southpaw said:


> for Konosuke devotees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konosuke Ginsan 300mm Yanagiba SUPER RARE! "TAKA" LINE! | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Konosuke Ginsan 300mm Yanagiba SUPER RARE! "TAKA" LINE! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I want what he's smoking


----------



## Southpaw

Corradobrit1 said:


> I want what he's smoking


I’m sure sushi tastes waaaay better with it.


----------



## iandustries

Corradobrit1 said:


> I want what he's smoking



To be able to look like that, probably a lot.


----------



## lemeneid

Corradobrit1 said:


> I want what he's smoking


It’s probably the “celebrity chef” markup.


----------



## tostadas

Munetoshi Petty back in stock








Munetoshi Kurouchi Petty 165mm


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## pleue

my 300mm kono ginsan yanagi was NOT that expensive but it is awesome.


----------



## tcmx3

new Maruo stones up on Miura

my apologies to anyone who was looking for a shiki uchi but I couldnt help myself


----------



## IsoJ

Couple of knives from Yanick online on saturday


----------



## heldentenor

Someone please make these disappear. I don't have the budget or the space for another Y. Tanaka gyuto, but this one's calling to me.

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/forums/kitchen-knife-forums-sponsor-market.150/


----------



## Jovidah

If you're tempted, just look at the store that's selling them. Makes it real easy for me to lose my appetite.


----------



## heldentenor

Is Burrfection not great (other than the cheesy name)? I've been out of the loop.


----------



## Runner_up

Hahaha Ryky will never get a cent from me. Wasted 3 minutes of my life once on one of his videos.

Never again.


----------



## Jovidah

I wasted more than a few minutes (I don't know why; mostly morbid curiosity) but it only deepened the hate. He's an awful mix of misinformation, half truths and incompetence, with enough truth sprinkled in between that it's hard for newbies to notice the difference and what's true and what isn't. And the way he ruins perfectly good knives with that tacky 'Ryky' logo is just borderline criminal. Can't wait for him to get into German knives so he can sell a Ryky Dicky....


----------



## Jason183

I bought one KS clone from burrfection store before. It’s kinda surprised the package was shipped from DHL Hong Kong (Assuming it’s his business partner) instead of USA. It also seems hard to communicate with them, I was trying to ask them questions about the knife I bought, it’s show their “official” email doesn’t exist. This will be a problem if you planning to return the item.


----------



## tostadas

This is too cute. But that price tag for a "kid's knife"






Santoku / Child knife


Santoku / Child knife Santoku knives Blade length: 150 mm



www.cleancut.eu


----------



## spaceconvoy

tostadas said:


> This is too cute. But that price tag for a "kid's knife"


Seems appropriate, given how expensive kids are


----------



## tally-ho

Shibata Kotetsu aogami super gyuto 240mm - Miura knives


----------



## Jovidah

Not so much a knife finding but a sale finding, but Knives & Stones Australia has a 10% off sale right now until july 1st.


----------



## Repjapsteel

Bazes Blades 210mm Sujihiki Iron Clad Aogami 2 Ziricote Handle


Hand forged iron clad aogami 2 carbon steel with octagonal Ziricote handle. Hand hammered and water quenched with a clay slurry and kiln heat-treated. Bazes Blades knives are all hand sharpened with a hand finished kireba which prevents low spots and makes thinning them easy. Bazes Blades is a...




bernalcutlery.com





if you ever wanted to try a bazes knife at a killer price now its your chance


----------



## tostadas

20% off Kaeru Honyaki and Munetoshi Honyaki at JNS


----------



## Pointless1

Martell gyutos at District Cutlery. 





Martell Knives


Kitchen knives are used to cut the ingredients in your food. Japanese kitchen knives are famous for their sharpness and edge retention. German knives are renowned for their durability. Japanese chef knives are brittle and are designed for cutting soft tissue foods. High Carbon steel chef knives...




www.districtcutlery.com


----------



## tostadas

New Kaeru KU Nakiris in V2 steel at JNS. The choil shot looks very Wakui to me









Kaeru Kurouchi Nakiri 165mm


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## timebard

tostadas said:


> New Kaeru KU Nakiris in V2 steel at JNS. The choil shot looks very Wakui to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaeru Kurouchi Nakiri 165mm
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com



First thought: "No way you can tell it's a Wakui just from the choil, right?"

Looks at choil shot: "I'll be damned..."

Nice looking knife, very nice price... shame there's not a 180mm version!


----------



## Ochazuke

I don't know if it's a mistake or not, but a few of the Watanabe items on ACK got mysteriously cheaper. The pro santoku is just a hair above $100...


----------



## Ochazuke

Ochazuke said:


> I don't know if it's a mistake or not, but a few of the Watanabe items on ACK got mysteriously cheaper. The pro santoku is just a hair above $100...


Literally the fastest I've ever seen a knife and pulled the trigger. At this point I didn't even really want another santoku, but I've never seen a Watanabe BNIB for even close to that price.


----------



## BillHanna

Simon Maillet's books are open


----------



## TSF415

40% off HHH Damascus at Homebutcher


----------



## cawilson6072

Darn, nice find. I would have done the same. I probably would have even struggled to resist the Lefty Mini Deba. 



Ochazuke said:


> Literally the fastest I've ever seen a knife and pulled the trigger. At this point I didn't even really want another santoku, but I've never seen a Watanabe BNIB for even close to that price.


----------



## zizirex

Mazaki Honyaki


----------



## M1k3

zizirex said:


> Mazaki Honyaki


Link?


----------



## WiriWiri

Pretty sure that jns had a Kato k-tip on last night. Over 1k, so remember clicking happily past, whistling as if I saw nothing


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Deleted as the link may not be to a good source


----------



## Corradobrit1

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> Came up on my ig feed



Blades Affair = s0real.


----------



## Towerguy

Jason183 said:


> I bought one KS clone from burrfection store before. It’s kinda surprised the package was shipped from DHL Hong Kong (Assuming it’s his business partner) instead of USA. It also seems hard to communicate with them, I was trying to ask them questions about the knife I bought, it’s show their “official” email doesn’t exist. This will be a problem if you planning to return the item.


I have had very positive interactions with burrfection. I have placed and received several orders, and they have been very responsive to my emails. No issues at all.


----------



## lemeneid

Corradobrit1 said:


> Blades Affair = s0real.


Anyone not knowing, he makes that Raquin flipper look like an amateur.


----------



## Corradobrit1

lemeneid said:


> Anyone not knowing, he makes that Raquin flipper look like an amateur.


Industrial scale flipping


----------



## tally-ho

1x Takeda hamono sasanoha 240mm santoku (super blue) in stock at miura knives.


----------



## Logan A.

There is zero chance that I can afford a £1100 knife. So here is a Tsukasa I found online that’s available.









Santoku knife, Shirogami 2, Unryu Range Damascus finish - Tsukasa Hinoura


The renowned Sanjo knife maker, master Tsukasa Hinoura started blacksmithing in 1975. As with a lot of the knife makers he also creates forestry tools such as the nata (which we sell), and also hunting knives. In Japan he is exceptionally famous for these items and demand is high, the knock on...




www.kitchenprovisions.co.uk


----------



## zizirex

Logan A. said:


> There is zero chance that I can afford a £1100 knife. So here is a Tsukasa I found online that’s available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santoku knife, Shirogami 2, Unryu Range Damascus finish - Tsukasa Hinoura
> 
> 
> The renowned Sanjo knife maker, master Tsukasa Hinoura started blacksmithing in 1975. As with a lot of the knife makers he also creates forestry tools such as the nata (which we sell), and also hunting knives. In Japan he is exceptionally famous for these items and demand is high, the knock on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenprovisions.co.uk


"BEST FOR: Those wanting a knife made by a god."

Nice tag...


----------



## Heckel7302

Stopped in MTC NYC today. They have a Takamura Hana 240 Suji (not listed on website). OMG what a knife. Was tempted…

Also had a couple Watanabe iron clad 270 gyutos. Those knives are BEASTS.


----------



## friz

Heckel7302 said:


> Stopped in MTC NYC today. They have a Takamura Hana 240 Suji (not listed on website). OMG what a knife. Was tempted…
> 
> Also had a couple Watanabe iron clad 270 gyutos. Those knives are BEASTS.


Do they have any Takada Suiboku by any chance?


----------



## Heckel7302

friz said:


> Do they have any Takada Suiboku by any chance?


Yes. 330 suji in both Blue 1 and Ginsan. Also 210 Gyuto and Nakiri in B1. Maybe one other. Can’t remember. Those 330 were SICK. The B1 was $880. A little rich for my blood, especially since I already have a 240 Gyuto.


----------



## friz

Thank you mate!


----------



## @ftermath

Someone buy that stainless Kochi at JKI before I have a drink!


----------



## BillHanna

Have two drinks and see what you end up with.


----------



## TSF415

@ftermath said:


> Someone buy that stainless Kochi at JKI before I have a drink!



Please don't do it because it might not meet your demanding standards and then you'll put it on BST for half off and I'll have anxiety from not being able to buy it.


----------



## cawilson6072

TSF415 said:


> Please don't do it because it might not meet your demanding standards and then you'll put it on BST for half off and I'll have anxiety from not being able to buy it.



In that case, someone out there with impossible standards PLEASE pick up one of the 270mm Kochi K-tips at JKI. I can wait a few months for the inevitable.


----------



## choochoochop

15% off entire site at JNS


----------



## Corradobrit1

choochoochop said:


> 15% off entire site at JNS


But very little thats sharp in stock


----------



## Bart.s

choochoochop said:


> 15% off entire site at JNS



Thanks, was eying the red aoto and kiita fingerstones this week, glad I waited a couple of days. Just pulled the trigger on them.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand




----------



## JimMaple98

Wa and Yo Jiro Gyuto’s, 225, 240 and 270 are being released at Ai and Om today 11:30am PST 
I think there is a petty or two as well

FYI its a flat rate of $75 shipping to Australia from them fellow aussies


----------



## madmotts

For those looking for Yoshikane, ToGo has them in a Konosuke variant called Konosuke YW- a W2 stainless clad KU with burnt cheshnut for... $240!

**go.com/koywwh2gy24.html


----------



## tally-ho

For europeans, Takamura knives are on sale at Modern Cooking. Essentially VG10 and R2 models.
The 210mm gyuto migaki in R2 is 128,52€.
(Just bought a couple for oncoming birthday presents to my nephews).


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

tally-ho said:


> For europeans, Takamura knives are on sale at Modern Cooking. Essentially VG10 and R2 models.
> The 210mm gyuto migaki in R2 is 128,52€.
> (Just bought a couple for oncoming birthday presents to my nephews).


Wow crazy deal recently. $130 dollar Takamura R2 and $240 Yoshikane.


----------



## madmotts

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Wow crazy deal recently $240 Yoshikane.


Well apparently Konosuke misquoted ToGo & the price will be $430. So for folks that got the deal…


----------



## Jville

madmotts said:


> Well apparently Konosuke misquoted ToGo & the price will be $430. So for folks that got the deal…


Wow what a steal for those that got them.


----------



## nexus1935

A few Takada No Hamonos just popped up at Bernal Cutlery!


----------



## Jovidah

tally-ho said:


> For europeans, Takamura knives are on sale at Modern Cooking. Essentially VG10 and R2 models.
> The 210mm gyuto migaki in R2 is 128,52€.
> (Just bought a couple for oncoming birthday presents to my nephews).


Quoted for emphasis. Mine came out at 130 somehow, but it's still a screaming deal; haven't seen them this cheap in at least 5 years. I couldn't resist, and I have to say I'm impressed. Even at their regular price they make a lot of other knife prices look really silly...


----------



## tcmx3

people are often asking what they should do for their first JNat, and I frequently recommend Bernal's Shobu/Aiwataani selection, and they have a new bunch up. Most of these are ~300 for kilogram+ stones, so very reasonably priced:









Natural Whetstones


We are a full-service cutlery shop offering sharpening services, Japanese and Western culinary knives, vintage knives, outdoor, pocket and craft knives, cooking tools and accessories, knife skills and sharpening classes, and more. We are proud to serve kitchen professionals, knife enthusiasts...




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## Southpaw

tcmx3 said:


> people are often asking what they should do for their first JNat, and I frequently recommend Bernal's Shobu/Aiwataani selection, and they have a new bunch up. Most of these are ~300 for kilogram+ stones, so very reasonably priced:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Whetstones
> 
> 
> We are a full-service cutlery shop offering sharpening services, Japanese and Western culinary knives, vintage knives, outdoor, pocket and craft knives, cooking tools and accessories, knife skills and sharpening classes, and more. We are proud to serve kitchen professionals, knife enthusiasts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com


I absolutely agree, this was my first JNat and the perfect way to introduce yourself to really unnecessarily expensive rocks!


----------



## Southpaw

ZaHocho has cut the price on a Togashi white 2 honyaki. He also said he’s willing to take offers at this point.








Kenji Togashi shirogami #2 honyaki 240mm gyuto


This Japanese knife is a work of art. The incredible craftsmanship and careful attention to detail is what makes this honyaki gyuto knife a collector's item.




zahocho.com


----------



## friz

Southpaw said:


> ZaHocho has cut the price on a Togashi white 2 honyaki. He also said he’s willing to take offers at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenji Togashi shirogami #2 honyaki 240mm gyuto
> 
> 
> This Japanese knife is a work of art. The incredible craftsmanship and careful attention to detail is what makes this honyaki gyuto knife a collector's item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zahocho.com


I don't like this shop. What do you think.


----------



## Southpaw

friz said:


> I don't like this shop. What do you think.


I haven’t purchased from them.


----------



## Corradobrit1

friz said:


> I don't like this shop. What do you think.


I'd be a little concerned about provenance for many of the knives listed. This used Ashi Honyaki for example was picked up for peanuts on Mercari.jp and then resold on the site for a VERY healthy profit. 








Fudo Kuniyuki 300mm honyaki gyuto


Brand: Fudo KuniyukiMaker: Ashi hamonoLocation: Sakai, OsakaKnife type: yo-gyutoConstruction type: mizu-honyakiSteel type: Hitachi white#2 Total length: 429mmBlade length: 295mmBlade height at heel: 46.4mm Spine thickness at handle: 3.2mmSpine thickness at heel: 3.2mmSpine thickness at middle...




zahocho.com


----------



## esoo

I nearly bought a Shig santoku from there last year (the kurouchi ones). What bothered me then, and I still see as a bit sketchy, is that for a store supposedly in Japan, why is their default currency PHP and not JPY?

For example, this free shipping banner is PHP...


----------



## jedy617

esoo said:


> I nearly bought a Shig santoku from there last year (the kurouchi ones). What bothered me then, and I still see as a bit sketchy, is that for a store supposedly in Japan, why is their default currency PHP and not JPY?
> 
> For example, this free shipping banner is PHP...
> View attachment 137127


Read their bio...the store was set up to bring japanese knives to Filipino chefs


----------



## friz

Corradobrit1 said:


> I'd be a little concerned about provenance for many of the knives listed. This used Ashi Honyaki for example was picked up for peanuts on Mercari.jp and then resold on the site for a VERY healthy profit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fudo Kuniyuki 300mm honyaki gyuto
> 
> 
> Brand: Fudo KuniyukiMaker: Ashi hamonoLocation: Sakai, OsakaKnife type: yo-gyutoConstruction type: mizu-honyakiSteel type: Hitachi white#2 Total length: 429mmBlade length: 295mmBlade height at heel: 46.4mm Spine thickness at handle: 3.2mmSpine thickness at heel: 3.2mmSpine thickness at middle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zahocho.com


Exactly my point!


----------



## zizirex

the owner is Filipino and he kinda targets the market for a Filipino Chef audience. 
they kinda resell some stuff with the market price.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Saji Cleaver 
For once that handle looks in place lol 









Takeshi Saji R-2 Custom Damascus Chinese Cleaver (Ironwood Handle) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Takeshi Saji R-2 Custom Damascus Chinese Cleaver (Ironwood Handle) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## josemartinlopez

There is nothing sketchy about Zahocho and I've purchased knives from Filipino chefs on this forum.

Newham Knives just posted some beauties though the flagship 229mm spicy white gyuto is gone.









Newham Knives


Newham Knives handmade Tasmanian cutlery for sale. Each piece is precisely handcrafted with quality materials and beautifully finished. These tools are a favorite among chefs and passionate home-cooks alike. Will Newham is a self taught knife-maker in Howden, Tasmania.



newhamknives.com


----------



## kpham12

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Saji Cleaver
> For once that handle looks in place lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takeshi Saji R-2 Custom Damascus Chinese Cleaver (Ironwood Handle) | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Takeshi Saji R-2 Custom Damascus Chinese Cleaver (Ironwood Handle) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



I think these are maybe the only full size Chinese cleaver in R2/SG2 on the market and they’re hard to find. But that price tag though.


----------



## Southpaw

friz said:


> Exactly my point!



Look dude it’s his job. How much do you think these other dealers get knives for. He had a great find, and sold it at market value.

It’s not like he’s on BST, and I’ve seen inflated prices on there too!


----------



## tcmx3

for those who are really into Kisuke, this does look like an absolute monster:









Japanese chef knife gyuto MANAKA HAMONO - ENN - Carbon steel blue 1and 2 Size:24cm


Knives from "Kisuke" are completely handmade and produced by Shunsuke Manaka, the fifth generation of Manaka Hamono. He has not only inherited the traditional techniques, but also scientifically researched the steel to establish his own unique style. The materials used for the knives are not...




miuraknives.com


----------



## tgfencer

tcmx3 said:


> for those who are really into Kisuke, this does look like an absolute monster:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese chef knife gyuto MANAKA HAMONO - ENN - Carbon steel blue 1and 2 Size:24cm
> 
> 
> Knives from "Kisuke" are completely handmade and produced by Shunsuke Manaka, the fifth generation of Manaka Hamono. He has not only inherited the traditional techniques, but also scientifically researched the steel to establish his own unique style. The materials used for the knives are not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miuraknives.com




Ooph. That’s a big chunk of change.


----------



## kpham12

tcmx3 said:


> for those who are really into Kisuke, this does look like an absolute monster:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese chef knife gyuto MANAKA HAMONO - ENN - Carbon steel blue 1and 2 Size:24cm
> 
> 
> Knives from "Kisuke" are completely handmade and produced by Shunsuke Manaka, the fifth generation of Manaka Hamono. He has not only inherited the traditional techniques, but also scientifically researched the steel to establish his own unique style. The materials used for the knives are not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miuraknives.com


Dang, they charging those Mazaki prices. It is pretty though and I’ve never seen Blue 1 clad in Blue 2, if I’m reading the description right.


----------



## M1k3

tcmx3 said:


> for those who are really into Kisuke, this does look like an absolute monster:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese chef knife gyuto MANAKA HAMONO - ENN - Carbon steel blue 1and 2 Size:24cm
> 
> 
> Knives from "Kisuke" are completely handmade and produced by Shunsuke Manaka, the fifth generation of Manaka Hamono. He has not only inherited the traditional techniques, but also scientifically researched the steel to establish his own unique style. The materials used for the knives are not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miuraknives.com


Blue 2 + iron Damascus?


----------



## tcmx3

kpham12 said:


> Dang, they charging those Mazaki prices. It is pretty though and I’ve never seen Blue 1 clad in Blue 2, if I’m reading the description right.



yeah it's a pretty wild combination. not sure it's necessary, per se, but it's definitely a flex.

not sure I think Mazaki damascus is quite as deserving of the big ask, this one... I mean tbh maybe?


----------



## tostadas

tcmx3 said:


> for those who are really into Kisuke, this does look like an absolute monster:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese chef knife gyuto MANAKA HAMONO - ENN - Carbon steel blue 1and 2 Size:24cm
> 
> 
> Knives from "Kisuke" are completely handmade and produced by Shunsuke Manaka, the fifth generation of Manaka Hamono. He has not only inherited the traditional techniques, but also scientifically researched the steel to establish his own unique style. The materials used for the knives are not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miuraknives.com


Serious question, what is special about it? Is it because its blue+blue dammy?


----------



## spaceconvoy

The pink ferrule is unicorn oosik

I checked their instagram and there doesn't seem to be any secret features we're missing, it's just baffling. Maybe Mazaki has given others the courage to test the market


----------



## MowgFace

Munetoshi special Honyaki 240 and 210 up on JNS


----------



## tally-ho

I was waiting for the 240mm to be back in stock but + 625DDK (90€) for a special octogonal handle that seems not so special is a bit steep, particularly since i'm fine with D-shaped JNS handles.


----------



## Corradobrit1

tally-ho said:


> I was waiting for the 240mm to be back in stock but + 625DDK (90€) for a special octogonal handle that seems not so special is a bit steep, particularly since i'm fine with D-shaped JNS handles.


He says they will have D-shaped Ho handles installed.


----------



## MowgFace

MowgFace said:


> Munetoshi special Honyaki 240 and 210 up on JNS



Whelp, both the special 210s are gone! Hope it was a KKFer!


----------



## josemartinlopez

What's so special about these Munetoshi honyakis again? My understand was they are "entry level" Japanese honyakis? (Sorry if I butchered that thought.)


----------



## MowgFace

josemartinlopez said:


> What's so special about these Munetoshi honyakis again? My understand was they are "entry level" Japanese honyakis? (Sorry if I butchered that thought.)



If I am not mistaken they appear to just have unique Hamons.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

MowgFace said:


> Munetoshi special Honyaki 240 and 210 up on JNS


I’m interested in the 240 honyaki too but it looks like the spine is not straight.


----------



## tcmx3

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I’m interested in the 240 honyaki too but it looks like the spine is not straight.
> 
> View attachment 138869



hard to tell in an image without a straight edge in the image itself though. I appreciate the red line but if there's lens distortion no dice.

wouldnt shock me though.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

tcmx3 said:


> hard to tell in an image without a straight edge in the image itself though. I appreciate the red line but if there's lens distortion no dice.
> 
> wouldnt shock me though.


The 210 has a similar picture which looks straighter. Also looked at some other knives on the site and many look much straighter some even completely straight (the one for 210 Toyama dammy). But i agree it could just be a bad picture.


----------



## tally-ho

It's more probably an optical distorsion from a wide angle lens that was not right above the spine when the picture was taken.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Yea it would be helpful to have a picture from a different angle. It’s less an issue for sanmai but IME monosteel or honyaki is nearly impossible to straighten. My kaeru honyaki I had to remove the first 1 cm to have a relatively straight edge while the spine is still a little twisted.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> The 210 has a similar picture which looks straighter. Also looked at some other knives on the site and many look much straighter some even completely straight (the one for 210 Toyama dammy). But i agree it could just be a bad picture.


Special #2 looks weird but in a different way with the tip bending in the opposite direction. Hard to attribute different effects to optical distortion. The same possibly.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Corradobrit1 said:


> Special #2 looks weird but in a different way with the tip bending in the opposite direction. Hard to attribute different effects to optical distortion. The same possibly.


I guess the 210 special 1 is probably straight, the 210 special 2’s tip might bend a little toward right. The 240 special 1 might be straight or bend a little toward left. IDK. The hamon is sexy though.


----------



## maxim

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I’m interested in the 240 honyaki too but it looks like the spine is not straight.
> 
> View attachment 138869


All of them is straight


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

maxim said:


> All of them is straight View attachment 138933
> View attachment 138934


Thank you Maksim! That’s very helpful! Another question, is your Munetoshi Kurouchi line still hand laminated? I’m asking only because it is said a different vendors’ Munetoshi are prelaminated. Thanks





mazaki knives


Not that expensive actually It boggles my tiny mind, not only do you get it, but you don’t pay much for it 😂😂😂 how? How?




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## 12oy13oy

Tosho Knife Arts has some Takada no Hamono Silver 3 Suiboku extra thin versions up on their website!


----------



## tcmx3

12oy13oy said:


> Tosho Knife Arts has some Takada no Hamono Silver 3 Suiboku extra thin versions up on their website!



wow it's over 10% lighter with the same handle and that choil shot


----------



## iandustries

damn so tempting. I’ve been waiting for a 240 silver 3 suiboku for more than 6 months now… Bernal had a restock without 240s and now Tosho >.<


----------



## friz

iandustries said:


> damn so tempting. I’ve been waiting for a 240 silver 3 suiboku for more than 6 months now… Bernal had a restock without 240s and now Tosho >.<


Same here. Far too light the extra thin version. He should stick with the standard thickness.


----------



## Mikeadunne

friz said:


> Same here. Far too light the extra thin version. He should stick with the standard thickness.


Agreed


----------



## iandustries

friz said:


> Same here. Far too light the extra thin version. He should stick with the standard thickness.



While it’s not the knife I m looking for, I do support makers experimenting with different things. This is how we get better knives  Yes some might fail, but also, a new level of performance could be achieved as well.


----------



## friz

iandustries said:


> While it’s not the knife I m looking for, I do support makers experimenting with different things. This is how we get better knives  Yes some might fail, but also, a new level of performance could be achieved as well.


Good point!


----------



## shinyunggyun

Japanese Chef Gyuto Knife - Hado - junpaku series - Shirogami 1 - S...


Knife 21cm 24cm Overall Length 350mm 380m Blade Length 210mm 240mm Blade Height at Base 45mm 50mm Blade Thickness 2.8mm 2.9mm Weight 161g 193g Steel T...




miuraknives.com


----------



## IsoJ

Raquin 300suji live soon









300mm sujihiki


Sujihiki Blade : 300x42mm 145sc & xc10 . Kasumi finish. Slightly convex grind. Handle 145mm Burnt oak




www.bryan-raquin.com


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

Tosho just got some Takada no Hamono.

CKTG should be getting some Kono Fujiyama soon.


----------



## EricEricEric

It’s just so sad and disappointing all at the same time. Most knife makers are making terrible knives at ungodly prices


I think a big wake up call is overdue 




Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I’m interested in the 240 honyaki too but it looks like the spine is not straight.
> 
> View attachment 138869


----------



## silylanjie

maxim said:


> All of them is straight View attachment 138933
> View attachment 138934





EricEricEric said:


> It’s just so sad and disappointing all at the same time. Most knife makers are making terrible knives at ungodly prices
> 
> 
> I think a big wake up call is overdue



I think Maxim already checked and confirmed that all of them are straight


----------



## Jville

EricEricEric said:


> It’s just so sad and disappointing all at the same time. Most knife makers are making terrible knives at ungodly prices
> 
> 
> I think a big wake up call is overdue



Can you put some context on your comment? What do you mean by “most.” I would say many of the makers and vendors that are well known here are putting out great knives, but curious what you are referring to. Those munetoshi honyaki a were straight according to maxim.


----------



## spaceconvoy

Jville said:


> Can you put some context on your comment? What do you mean by “most.” I would say many of the makers and vendors that are well known here are putting out great knives, but curious what you are referring to. Those munetoshi honyaki a were straight according to maxim.


some people just hate the free market


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

CKTG has some Konosuke FMs coming. White 1 damascus 255 (true 240) at $550 and Blue 2 Cleaver at $499. The white 1 dammy price looks really good as I got my plain white 1 240 (233 edge) for $440.


----------



## EricEricEric

Ok, I just saw that

I just get really upset when these knives cost so much and the quality control doesn’t match the price

I’ve had two knives $500+ from two different makers and two different vendors with really really bad quality control 

I had to fight the vendors for refunds, and I keep reading stories of people with similar stories

Another thing people talk about here and experience are inconsistent profiles, inconsistent grinds, low spots in wide bevels etc

So I just buy custom and direct now, especially since the price points are virtually identical. 







silylanjie said:


> I think Maxim already checked and confirmed that all of them are straight


----------



## Barmoley

EricEricEric said:


> Ok, I just saw that
> 
> I just get really upset when these knives cost so much and the quality control doesn’t match the price
> 
> I’ve had two knives $500+ from two different makers and two different vendors with really really bad quality control
> 
> I had to fight the vendors for refunds, and I keep reading stories of people with similar stories
> 
> Another thing people talk about here and experience are inconsistent profiles, inconsistent grinds, low spots in wide bevels etc
> 
> So I just buy custom and direct now, especially since the price points are virtually identical.


This is not the right place for it and I don't know your particular situation, but by far most complaints come from a mismatch of expectations and reality. This happens with both Japanese sourced knives and customs by western makers. Many complaints of bad QC or inconsistencies come from incorrect expectations when spending so much on these knives. For example complaints of inconsistent profiles on hand made knives might seem valid, but are unrealistic in most cases. Even customs where the customer provides all the dimensions don't usually end up being exactly that. When forging, the size and profiles are estimates at best. Some western makers are very good at producing consistent profiles or being able to match measurements that customer provides, but most don't do that. Same for "mass" produced Japanese knives. Batches are roughly the same, but even within batches there are sometimes significant variations. You can only say these are QC problems if the maker was trying to be consistent which often times is not the case. Even blades that are slightly bent are very common from very well known and respected makers. At the end of the day some knives perform very well even when having some of these perceived issues and some that have perfect fit and finish don't. It is rare to find both. Many people who come from production knives into semi or full customs and now spend 10 times as much money per knife expect to get what they consider perfection. The reality is very different and the more knives you see and use the more you understand that some problems are not real problems and that the increase in price of customs is not due to them being more "perfect".


----------



## friz

EricEricEric said:


> Ok, I just saw that
> 
> I just get really upset when these knives cost so much and the quality control doesn’t match the price
> 
> I’ve had two knives $500+ from two different makers and two different vendors with really really bad quality control
> 
> I had to fight the vendors for refunds, and I keep reading stories of people with similar stories
> 
> Another thing people talk about here and experience are inconsistent profiles, inconsistent grinds, low spots in wide bevels etc
> 
> So I just buy custom and direct now, especially since the price points are virtually identical.


Low spots on wide bevel, what do you mean? Bevels are often done concave in purpose. 

Buy direct, if you mean from the maker in Japan, it is not always the case you will end up with a product that you are satisfied with. In general, you should go through a retailer because they know how to approach the knife maker/factory, they know what can be done, they probably can speak Japanese.
Even then, it is suggested not to do that (in most cases) because there will be more focus (from the craftsmen) on existing lines for vendors, which will leave your single custom order obsolete. 

To wrap it up, those craftsmen in Japan sometimes they get real busy and do not want to deal with custom orders too much, it will take time away from orders of existing line of knives from vendors. (which they usually have huge orders with the factories).


----------



## tostadas

Hinouras in SS-clad Aogami Super at AI&OM. Pricing is decent








Mutsumi Blue Super Kurouchi Nashiji Gyuto 240mm Ebony Handle


Brand: Mutsumi Hinoura 日野浦 睦Producing Area: Sanjo-Niigata/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Blue Super Steel, Soft Stainless CladHandle: Ebony Pakka FerruleTotal Length: 399mmEdge Length: 245mmHandle to Tip Length: 257mmBlade Height: 51mmThickness: 4.68mmHandle...




www.aiandomknives.com


----------



## Ericfg

> complaints come from a mismatch of expectations and reality. This happens with both Japanese sourced knives and customs by western makers. 

They come from *all* aspects of knives, not just those higher-end makers.


----------



## friz

Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Blue #1 Stainless Clad Gyuto 240mm Taihei Ebony Handle


Sharpener: Kyuzo Kyuzo’s father Heihachi is one of the busiest sharpeners in Sakai. Heihachi’s workshop room and corridor were always filled with knives waiting to be sharpened. Although Kyuzo initially worked under his father to learn the foundation of rough sharpening, eventually he became a...




carbonknifeco.com





Very sexy knife.


----------



## heldentenor

Tanaka and Togashi white #1 240 gyutos are 20% off at Tosho Knife Works this weekend: 








Hitohira Togashi White #1 Migaki Gyuto 240mm Cherry Wood Handle


Hitohira Togashi knives have some of the best steel treatment, aesthetics, and fit and finish from Hitohira. Kenji Togashi-san is a mastersmith who works almost exclusively with the family sharpener to create superb cutting tools that are extremely rewarding to sharpen. We recommend Togashi...




www.toshoknifearts.com


----------



## Bear

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> CKTG has some Konosuke FMs coming. White 1 damascus 255 (true 240) at $550 and Blue 2 Cleaver at $499. The white 1 dammy price looks really good as I got my plain white 1 240 (233 edge) for $440.


The fuji's went fast


----------



## silylanjie

It was all gone last than a minute.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Bear said:


> The fuji's went fast


For sure. It’s a flippable price.


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> For sure. It’s a flippable price.


Ok who bought all 5 of them??? I checked one minute after and it was gone.


----------



## 12oy13oy

Ai and Om has some Blue #2 Wakui knives!








Toshihiro Wakui Kurouchi Nashiji Blue #2 Gyuto 210mm Ebony Handle


Brand: Toshihiro Wakui 聡宏Blacksmith: Toshihiro Wakui 涌井 聡宏Producing Area: Sanjo-Niigata/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 210mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Blue (Aogami) #2, Soft Iron CladHandle: Ebony Wood & Pakka Wood FerruleTotal Length: 357mmEdge Length: 214mmHandle to Tip Length: 229mmBlade...




www.aiandomknives.com


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

cantdecidewhichone said:


> Ok who bought all 5 of them??? I checked one minute after and it was gone.


Idk. Recently I noticed that the resale price of FM series has been going up. The demand is crazy for sure.




tostadas said:


> Hinouras in SS-clad Aogami Super at AI&OM. Pricing is decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mutsumi Blue Super Kurouchi Nashiji Gyuto 240mm Ebony Handle
> 
> 
> Brand: Mutsumi Hinoura 日野浦 睦Producing Area: Sanjo-Niigata/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Blue Super Steel, Soft Stainless CladHandle: Ebony Pakka FerruleTotal Length: 399mmEdge Length: 245mmHandle to Tip Length: 257mmBlade Height: 51mmThickness: 4.68mmHandle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aiandomknives.com


Thanks. I bought it. Will report my impression once I got it.


----------



## friz

I thought people would have been turned down by the height of the Konosuke Damascus at 50mm for an edge length of 250mm. I was wrong. 
Also I thought the cleaver would sell faster. 
I also was wrong on that.


----------



## jedy617

fujis have been going for 30 seconds or less for quite awhile now. I was surprised, I wasn't lightning quick but I was able to snag one. 50mm height is perfect for me


----------



## Currantly

friz said:


> Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Blue #1 Stainless Clad Gyuto 240mm Taihei Ebony Handle
> 
> 
> Sharpener: Kyuzo Kyuzo’s father Heihachi is one of the busiest sharpeners in Sakai. Heihachi’s workshop room and corridor were always filled with knives waiting to be sharpened. Although Kyuzo initially worked under his father to learn the foundation of rough sharpening, eventually he became a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very sexy knife.



Most definitely. I wonder what the extra kanji is supposed to signify, regardless it looks super unique.


----------



## tcmx3

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Idk. Recently I noticed that the resale price of FM series has been going up. The demand is crazy for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I bought it. Will report my impression once I got it.



Ive had a few of Mutsumi's knives, and I really like them. I have a 240 kicking around somewhere and a 210 I actually just just got done doing a full progression on today, granted in white, and I had another 240 at one point I put up on the BST. That 210 is one of my very favorite knives as it happens, though I will admit it's didnt come with the most even bevels Ive ever seen. That said, the geometry is really to my preference, and I like the feel, so I doubt you'll be disappointed.

Let us know how you get on with that knife, I might be interested in one myself tbh...


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Currantly said:


> Most definitely. I wonder what the extra kanji is supposed to signify, regardless it looks super unique.


The extra kanjis mean “stainless steel” (不銹鋼).


----------



## Currantly

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> The extra kanjis mean “stainless steel” (不銹鋼).



Learn something new everyday
Appreciate the insight!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

tcmx3 said:


> Ive had a few of Mutsumi's knives, and I really like them. I have a 240 kicking around somewhere and a 210 I actually just just got done doing a full progression on today, granted in white, and I had another 240 at one point I put up on the BST. That 210 is one of my very favorite knives as it happens, though I will admit it's didnt come with the most even bevels Ive ever seen. That said, the geometry is really to my preference, and I like the feel, so I doubt you'll be disappointed.
> 
> Let us know how you get on with that knife, I might be interested in one myself tbh...


[email protected] is very easy to work with. I placed my order at 4:35 pm and asked them to send me one with a thicker spine. They found me one with a 5.06 mm spine at 5:22 pm. And it has been shipped out. I already felt very good about it before touching it. Haha! As long as there is no major issue with the HT, I think I’m gonna love it. It has thick spine and good taper and it’s very thin BTE. And it has machi and nice handle. Very good package IMO.


----------



## jedy617

Ai was great to buy from for me as well, I got a shig santoku from em. And I do love me some hinoura. One of my first hand made j knives is a santoku hinoura in AS that's still going strong


----------



## Jville

cantdecidewhichone said:


> Ok who bought all 5 of them??? I checked one minute after and it was gone.


I got one of the cleavers. 


friz said:


> I thought people would have been turned down by the height of the Konosuke Damascus at 50mm for an edge length of 250mm. I was wrong.
> Also I thought the cleaver would sell faster.
> I also was wrong on that.


Did you think the cleavers would sell faster than the gyutos? They were only seconds behind I think. The gyutos were a little shorter than they have been lately. I think my FM funyaki is a little taller, but they looked nice. I would of bought one.


----------



## friz

Jville said:


> I got one of the cleavers.
> 
> Did you think the cleavers would sell faster than the gyutos? They were only seconds behind I think. The gyutos were a little shorter than they have been lately. I think my FM funyaki is a little taller, but they looked nice. I would of bought one.


I really thought people would have gone for cleaver first, so many gyutos around, but Blue#2 cleavers not so many. Whether using it or collecting it.
I refreshed the page and saw the damascus gyutos gone in few seconds, but cleavers were still up for grabs. You are right though, they both sold out real fast!

I personally like the measurements 250x50, the height is good!! Alas, I didn't get it though. Maybe next time.


----------



## Moooza

So many people seem to have gotten a cleaver... Congrats to all of you.

Tsukasa KU santoku: Tsukasa Hinoura Shirogami #2 Santoku 16.5 cm, € 179,00


----------



## 4rgedCarbon

Modern Cooking has a bunch of their premium stock on sale including some Tanaka Ironwood and Togashi Kenji Honyaki.

Collectors Selection | Premium Hand Crafted Knives | Modern Cooking


----------



## WaTFTanaki

Other than scarcity, why are the Fujiyama’s going so fast & in demand? My understanding was that that the magic here was Yoshikazu Tanaka ( I am a fan obviously since his knives represent like 40% of the knives I own) plus the magical mythical sharpener who has since moved off into the mist to become a hermit & is no longer doing Fujiyamas. I mean don’t get me wrong. I would like to buy one of the 2018, 2019 vintages but why the 2021 demand for a zeitgeist that has passed? Correct my ignorance


----------



## Chang

WaTFTanaki said:


> Other than scarcity, why are the Fujiyama’s going so fast & in demand? My understanding was that that the magic here was Yoshikazu Tanaka ( I am a fan obviously since his knives represent like 40% of the knives I own) plus the magical mythical sharpener who has since moved off into the mist to become a hermit & is no longer doing Fujiyamas. I mean don’t get me wrong. I would like to buy one of the 2018, 2019 vintages but why the 2021 demand for a zeitgeist that has passed? Correct my ignorance



resale market POPPIN’


----------



## jedy617

WaTFTanaki said:


> Other than scarcity, why are the Fujiyama’s going so fast & in demand? My understanding was that that the magic here was Yoshikazu Tanaka ( I am a fan obviously since his knives represent like 40% of the knives I own) plus the magical mythical sharpener who has since moved off into the mist to become a hermit & is no longer doing Fujiyamas. I mean don’t get me wrong. I would like to buy one of the 2018, 2019 vintages but why the 2021 demand for a zeitgeist that has passed? Correct my ignorance


Because Myojin is still a fantastic sharpener and trained under Morihiro (the original sharpener). Still some of the best fit and finish in the game and great grinds/profiles with Tanakas heat treat. The magic is still there. That being said I'm just as happy with my Tanaka x Kyuzo which are much more readily available. Kyuzo (or whatever his real name is) also trained under Morihiro and does a great wide bevel and also has great fit and finish.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

WaTFTanaki said:


> Other than scarcity, why are the Fujiyama’s going so fast & in demand? My understanding was that that the magic here was Yoshikazu Tanaka ( I am a fan obviously since his knives represent like 40% of the knives I own) plus the magical mythical sharpener who has since moved off into the mist to become a hermit & is no longer doing Fujiyamas. I mean don’t get me wrong. I would like to buy one of the 2018, 2019 vintages but why the 2021 demand for a zeitgeist that has passed? Correct my ignorance


Older>Newer


----------



## josemartinlopez

tostadas said:


> Hinouras in SS-clad Aogami Super at AI&OM. Pricing is decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mutsumi Blue Super Kurouchi Nashiji Gyuto 240mm Ebony Handle
> 
> 
> Brand: Mutsumi Hinoura 日野浦 睦Producing Area: Sanjo-Niigata/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Blue Super Steel, Soft Stainless CladHandle: Ebony Pakka FerruleTotal Length: 399mmEdge Length: 245mmHandle to Tip Length: 257mmBlade Height: 51mmThickness: 4.68mmHandle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aiandomknives.com


How is this not bought out yet? Was the last guy to having him do a custom aogami super that Burrfection store, at a high premium?


----------



## jedy617

josemartinlopez said:


> How is this not bought out yet? Was the last guy to having him do a custom aogami super that Burrfection store, at a high premium?


Hinoura aogami super is very readily available. Epicurean edge has had some forever and other shops like carbon and pretty sure bernal has them. The ones on burrfection store took awhile to sell until he discounted them. Those were also a different line with a high satin/migaki iron clad finish instead of kurouchi


----------



## jedy617

Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


----------



## baggyjorts

From the current suji/petty thread



MowgFace said:


> Looks like maxim just released 210 petty/Suji Munetoshi KU











Munetoshi Kurouchi Sujihiki 210mm


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## IsoJ

Couple of Catchesides online now


----------



## Knivperson

Have you seen this, @nakiriknaifuwaifu


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Knivperson said:


> Have you seen this, @nakiriknaifuwaifu



thank you, yes I have


----------



## esoo

Knivperson said:


> Have you seen this, @nakiriknaifuwaifu




I have to say that is one damn nice looking nakiri.... I'm curious to see what it is going to be listed for.


----------



## Knivperson

esoo said:


> I have to say that is one damn nice looking nakiri.... I'm curious to see what it is going to be listed for.


As with all Konosuke FM or Kaiju drops just seeing this stresses me out. Not even gonna try. But I do hope for NKW to get one if he wishes so


----------



## heldentenor

I've been coveting on of those nakiri ever since they first showed up on Tosho's instagram a few months ago. Might be a birthday present to myself (if I'm fast enough to snag one).


----------



## luuogle

Keijiro Doi yanagiba 

Knife Dragon carving 33 cm across blade | eBay


----------



## IsoJ

Couple of Yanick's knives online today 6pm(ish) french time.


----------



## iandustries

Out of stock now, but looks like Kitchen Tools at one point did carry the elusive blue super Tanaka, and sharpened by Kyuzo no doubt!









Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Blue Super Migaki Gyuto 240mm Taihei Makassar Ebony Handle


Detailed Specifications: Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片) Smith: Tanaka Blacksmith 田中打刃物製作所 Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 240mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Yasuki Blue (Aogami) Super, Soft Iron Clad Handle: Taihei Makassar Ebony & Buffalo Horn Ferrule Octagonal Come with...




kitchintools.com


----------



## tostadas

Couple B#2 Honyakis by Nakagawa at Bernal








Takada no Hamono 240mm Gyuto Aogami 2 Mizu Honyaki - Ebony & Horn Octa


This water quenched aogami 2 honyaki series is hand forged at Nakagawa Hamono (formerly Shiraki Hamono) by the super talented blacksmith Nakagawa-san and hand ground with a graceful thin convex grind and beautiful finish bringing out the more subtle aogami hamon line by Mitsuaki Takada at the...




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## iandustries

heads up. tsubaya has some 240mm ginsan suiboku available.

ho wood handle 44,000/ 48,400 rosewood + 3000 jpy shipping

I just purchased a rosewood, they have at least a ho wood left, not sure if any rosewood handles remain.

The only difference is that it has the tsubaya shop stamp and not Takada’s stamp.

Heel is about 45mm.

I ve been waiting on these for almost a year !


----------



## friz

Do you guys know if this is by Ashi? 



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/s1004342020?conversionType=search_suggest_history


----------



## Bodine

Still some FM Blue #1 in 210 length left at Tosho.


----------



## choochoochop

A few Yoshikane SKD 240mm at KnS with free sayas included









Hatsukokoro (初心) by Yoshikane SKD Steel Nashiji Semi Stainless Clad Gyuto 240mm Teak SP1


We received some a large delivery of teak handle and sayas recently, decided to choose some of the really good looking handles to pair with the much loved Yoshikane SKD Gyuto in 24cm for these special sets. Comes with K&S teakwood handle and saya. This special edition has its photo taken...




www.knivesandstones.com.au


----------



## bahamaroot

Expensive even by flipper standards.

KONOSUKE FUJIYAMA BLUE #1 GT 240 EBONY OCT. DAMASCUS GYUTO CHEF'S KNIFE - NEW | eBay


----------



## ethompson

bahamaroot said:


> Expensive even by flipper standards.
> 
> KONOSUKE FUJIYAMA BLUE #1 GT 240 EBONY OCT. DAMASCUS GYUTO CHEF'S KNIFE - NEW | eBay


They’re even charging for shipping…


----------



## Pointless1

Could have fun with make offer!


----------



## esoo

Something makes me think it is a scam. The rest of the sellers items don't make sense with this.


----------



## jedy617

esoo said:


> Something makes me think it is a scam. The rest of the sellers items don't make sense with this.


I think it's just a thrift shop or something. Looks kosher he has tons of feedback at 100%. I threw in an offer for $500 for fun...unsurprisingly that did not work, maybe if everyone low balls him he will get the idea


----------



## Jville

bahamaroot said:


> Expensive even by flipper standards.
> KONOSUKE FUJIYAMA BLUE #1 GT 240 EBONY OCT. DAMASCUS GYUTO CHEF'S KNIFE - NEW | eBay
> 
> Daaayaaam!!





ethompson said:


> They’re even charging for shipping…


I guess they figure if there stupid enough to pay 2,250. They stupid enough to pay shipping also. Mind as well add in PayPal or any processing fees, perhaps, a gift wrap service


----------



## Knivperson

The honyaki is cheaper









Konosuke Honyaki Gyuto 240mm White 2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Konosuke Honyaki Gyuto 240mm White 2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## jedy617

Knivperson said:


> The honyaki is cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konosuke Honyaki Gyuto 240mm White 2 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Konosuke Honyaki Gyuto 240mm White 2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Honestly from reading the Kono thread from omega on here, The Honyakis seem rarer than hens teeth so maybe not a horrible price to a collector?


----------



## sansho

i also shot him an "offer" lol


----------



## big_adventure

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Thanks. I bought it. Will report my impression once I got it.



I have roughly that same knife, it's an excellent blade. You got a better price on yours than I did on mine.  Enjoy it.


----------



## aaoueee

JNS has Kato WH K-Tips up right now.









Yoshiaki Fujiwara 240mm Kiritsuke Gyuto 馬車馬


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## big_adventure

aaoueee said:


> JNS has Kato WH K-Tips up right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshiaki Fujiwara 240mm Kiritsuke Gyuto 馬車馬
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com



Those didn't last long.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

big_adventure said:


> Those didn't last long.


It lasted for 15 minutes I think. Not bad.


----------



## big_adventure

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> It lasted for 15 minutes I think. Not bad.



That's not bad, I clicked to it at 20 and it was gone.


----------



## Bobo530

Takamura nakiri









Takamura Cromax Wa Nakiri 165mm


Perfect for starting a Japanese knife collection, this multipurpose knife ticks all of the boxes. The hammer-marked blade slides through food effortlessly and gives it a great look. Takamura-san is not only a karaoke king (especially 1980’s hair metal) but one of the top blacksmiths in his...




knifewear.com


----------



## choochoochop

Some Myojin knives just posted at homebutcher @superworrier








Myojin Hamono Knives


Myojin Riki is known for doing the finishing work and sharpening for Konosuke. He has 10 years of experience sharpening and finishing he trained to be blacksmith. He has now released some of his own knives using SG2 steel. These are Stamped but fit and finish is super. Superior Grinds too!!!




homebutcher.com


----------



## daniel_il

choochoochop said:


> Some Myojin knives just posted at homebutcher @superworrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myojin Hamono Knives
> 
> 
> Myojin Riki is known for doing the finishing work and sharpening for Konosuke. He has 10 years of experience sharpening and finishing he trained to be blacksmith. He has now released some of his own knives using SG2 steel. These are Stamped but fit and finish is super. Superior Grinds too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homebutcher.com



i took the 240 blue handle


----------



## JDC

daniel_il said:


> i took the 240 blue handle


We can try to see if there's any batch variation once yours arrive. I paid much more than this price T_T


----------



## daniel_il

JDC said:


> We can try to see if there's any batch variation once yours arrive. I paid much more than this price T_T


sure man i think he underpriced them , i saw this price and knew i got to be fast


----------



## daniel_il

Is yours this thin?


----------



## josemartinlopez

I love R2 knives but those handles were funky! (And I love Itou R2 knives...)


----------



## Sdo

Someone is going to buy this.


----------



## josemartinlopez

If you guys like this, don't understand why you're not liking Raicho No Ren.


----------



## daniel_il

josemartinlopez said:


> I love R2 knives but those handles were funky! (And I love Itou R2 knives...)



not a fan of this style but couldn't resist the price.

cant believe I bought a laser

maybe it will be coming soon to BST


----------



## josemartinlopez

You can get Yu Kurosaki and Makoto Kurosaki R2 knives for roughly this price. How heavy is the Myojin 240mm?


----------



## daniel_il

josemartinlopez said:


> You can get Yu Kurosaki and Makoto Kurosaki R2 knives for roughly this price. How heavy is the Myojin 240mm?



Not a fan of YU, seems like makoto has a very good value.

as fujiyama fm owner i'm curious for trying more of Myojin work


----------



## josemartinlopez

I like my Y Tanaka Yohei more than my Fujiyama FM. For R2 laser you should really try - 株式会社　礼頂　｜　こだわりの包丁


----------



## JDC

daniel_il said:


> Is yours this thin?
> View attachment 142706


I think mine is close. It is a very very thin convex, just like the old FMs. Somehow this specific choilshot seems a bit concave, maybe that's the angle.


----------



## daniel_il

JDC said:


> I think mine is close. It is a very very thin convex, just like the old FMs. Somehow this specific choilshot seems a bit concave, maybe that's the angle.



it does look kind of full flat

this one is 236*52 181grams(6.4oz)


----------



## daniel_il

josemartinlopez said:


> I like my Y Tanaka Yohei more than my Fujiyama FM. For R2 laser you should really try - 株式会社　礼頂　｜　こだわりの包丁


so far i only had a 210 R2 by kei Kobayashi, very nice knife but sold it cause it was too light and too much belly for me


----------



## JDC

daniel_il said:


> it does look kind of full flat
> 
> this one is 236*52 181grams(6.4oz)



This is the FM's, not much different from what they sent to you.


----------



## JDC

josemartinlopez said:


> You can get Yu Kurosaki and Makoto Kurosaki R2 knives for roughly this price. How heavy is the Myojin 240mm?


Yes these are great performers, but not comparable in terms of the fit and finish. Myojin's grind makes it easier for maintenance on bench stones (thinning).


----------



## daniel_il

JDC said:


> This is the FM's, not much different from what they sent to you.
> View attachment 142710


yeah mine i about the same maybe a bit more convex to the right side

my FM is 230*53 215grams


----------



## JDC

daniel_il said:


> so far i only had a 210 R2 by kei Kobayashi, very nice knife but sold it cause it was too light and too much belly for me


Kobayashi san's nakiri is not light though. I think his knives are also underpriced.


----------



## JDC

By the way, mine came with a hard layer of knife lacquer, which made everything stick. Super difficult to remove even with acetone and alcohol.


----------



## superworrier

Lol so a 240 on this site is low 300s but the 180 on Tosho is 450? That's quite a big price difference


----------



## M1k3

superworrier said:


> Lol so a 240 on this site is low 300s but the 180 on Tosho is 450? That's quite a big price difference


Is Tosho displaying Canadian price?


----------



## superworrier

M1k3 said:


> Is Yoshi displaying Canadian price?


Nope, that's in USD.


----------



## JDC

superworrier said:


> Lol so a 240 on this site is low 300s but the 180 on Tosho is 450? That's quite a big price difference


Congrats to whoever got those knives. Mine cost ~$600, with a better handle though T_T


----------



## josemartinlopez

Here's a US$450 210mm gyuto from Myojin, and this one is already from a Japan-based store: 









Naohito Myojin SPG2 Gyuto Japanese Knife 210mm Walnut Handle


Naohito MyojinMr. Naohito Myojin is the second generation of the young Myojin Riki Seisakusho in Susaki City, Kochi Prefecture. He has excellent sharpening skills, and finished blades cut into food smoothly and have excellent sharpness.Specifications: Knife Type: GyutoSteel Type: SPG2 (Stain...




www.japanny.com


----------



## WiriWiri

Really, almost sick-inducingly, good price on those HomeButcher Myojin’s. It would almost certainly make financial sense to pay the dollar price, take the postage and customs hit and still make a hefty saving on the UK prices, You could even absorb the accredited EU hazardous waste disposal fee for disposing of one of those bilious horror handles and have money to spare, but I’m still not convinced I could take the unboxing shame.

Really curious to hear how these blades turn out for the lucky KKFers who get their hands on one, especially in terms of maintenance. I like my R2 blades (Azai, Blazen, Itou), but they’re never the most fun to keep at a consistently high level Imo. Can’t help escape the nagging doubt that it‘d be the same with stamped R2 from Myojin for me, particularly if someone as accomplished a sharpener as him is allegedly moaning about the difficulty of getting these finished to a level he’s happy with.


----------



## RDalman

WiriWiri said:


> is allegedly moaning about the difficulty of getting these finished to a level he’s happy with.


This should not be a concern to anyone imo. I ***** and moan daily, and try real hard not to tell anyone, but here I will just guess someone accidentaly caught a comment by a tired maker, don’t put too much into it.


----------



## esoo

I'd think about trying these at the Homebutcher prices, but I'm waiting on one of @Andrei blades in REX121. If anyone should complain about effort to finish, I'd think it would be him (and @Deadboxhero), not Myojin for SG2.


----------



## spaceconvoy

RDalman said:


> This should not be a concern to anyone imo. I ***** and moan daily, and try real hard not to tell anyone, but here I will just guess someone accidentaly caught a comment by a tired maker, don’t put too much into it.


Probably not accidental, don't forget the cultural context. This is basically bragging in Japanese. You can't say, 'These knives look incredible because I'm so skilled.' You have to say, 'The only way a humble craftsman like myself could create something so flawless is through a lot of painful work.'


----------



## captaincaed

RDalman said:


> This should not be a concern to anyone imo. I ***** and moan daily, and try real hard not to tell anyone, but here I will just guess someone accidentaly caught a comment by a tired maker, don’t put too much into it.


I'm not a knife maker but a cabinet maker. I'm my own worst critic. I'm with Robin on this one


----------



## superworrier

RDalman said:


> This should not be a concern to anyone imo. I ***** and moan daily, and try real hard not to tell anyone, but here I will just guess someone accidentaly caught a comment by a tired maker, don’t put too much into it.


I would never take this as a concern. To me, it shows the maker high standards and puts pride into their work.


----------



## WiriWiri

RDalman said:


> This should not be a concern to anyone imo. I ***** and moan daily, and try real hard not to tell anyone, but here I will just guess someone accidentaly caught a comment by a tired maker, don’t put too much into it.



Absolutely fair, and aware that there’s not the greatest incentive for the someone to speak highly of a range that they weren’t stocking at the time. I‘m also slightly using the rumoured moan as something to hang my own prejudiced experiences with SG2 on too, hence I’m genuinely interested how other KKFers get on with these.

I’ve got so close to buying one of these on numerous occasions, but my gut feel is that I want to wait until Myojin’s second (new and forged super improved) range. Be happy if a KKFer can dispel my doubts though - these look lovely*


*handles from homebutcher excepted


----------



## captaincaed

Those handles are not in my personal style guide. Maybe in my kindling guide.


----------



## WiriWiri

captaincaed said:


> Those handles are not in my personal style guide. Maybe in my kindling guide.








I’m not generally a cautious man, but I’d need a Hazmat suit before I took the risk of burning that handle, well away from family or friends.


----------



## RDalman

WiriWiri said:


> View attachment 142721
> 
> I’m not generally a cautious man, but I’d need a Hazmat suit before I took the risk of burning that handle, well away from family or friends.


----------



## IsoJ

WiriWiri said:


> View attachment 142721
> 
> I’m not generally a cautious man, but I’d need a Hazmat suit before I took the risk of burning that handle, well away from family or friends.


That one is a bit hard to swallow


----------



## TSF415

These handles aren’t nearly as bad as other ones out there.


----------



## KnightKnightForever

Yeah, give me a nicely finished burl handle any day over those neon glow sticks!


----------



## esoo

TSF415 said:


> These handles aren’t nearly as bad as other ones out there.



Yeah, they could be one of those ho wood handles....


----------



## luuogle

Those handles do look like unicorn puke which are not my style.


----------



## TSF415

esoo said:


> Yeah, they could be one of those ho wood handles....



I’m just saying there’s some colored handles out there that you can tell that the person who made them wears mismatched socks.


----------



## TSF415

8 3/4


8 3/4" (220mm) High Carbon Steel European Chef's Knife with Recurve Heel, and Deep Ocean Blue Mazecut G-carta Maumasi Ridgeline Handle. This knife from the Smith & Bard line has an overall length of 13 3/16" (335mm), has a 2 1/8" (55mm) heel height, features a bilateral S-grind, has been heat...




maumasifirearts.com


----------



## Delat

choochoochop said:


> Some Myojin knives just posted at homebutcher @superworrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myojin Hamono Knives
> 
> 
> Myojin Riki is known for doing the finishing work and sharpening for Konosuke. He has 10 years of experience sharpening and finishing he trained to be blacksmith. He has now released some of his own knives using SG2 steel. These are Stamped but fit and finish is super. Superior Grinds too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homebutcher.com



You guys suck. I bought the 180. 

(despite the technicolor handle).


----------



## captaincaed

Weren't the last Smith and bard knives around 1500? Dang. Welcome to the winners circle Mareko


----------



## JDC

Delat said:


> You guys suck. I bought the 180.
> 
> (despite the technicolor handle).


Did you ship it to a handle maker directly? lol


----------



## luuogle

captaincaed said:


> Weren't the last Smith and bard knives around 1500? Dang. Welcome to the winners circle Mareko



Yes they were.


----------



## WiriWiri

Delat said:


> You guys suck. I bought the 180.
> 
> (despite the technicolor handle).



ROFL. Only that purple handled monstrosity is still remaining - all the others have sold out in the last few hours. We’re providing a valuable information service for horrible handlephiles - i suspect the same group of people invest heavily in novelty ties and socks - with all this publicity.,

I don‘t blame you mind. At that price, that purple horror is still strangely tempting. I just need some patsy friendly KKFer to take receipt first and dispose of the toxic handle before it departs for these shores. As long as they don’t burn that evil resin they can keep the handle, or preferably bury it deep in a lead-lined pit under a property that that they sell to their most mortal enemy, alongside that pagan burial ground and plutonium dump.

Any takers?


----------



## esoo

TSF415 said:


> I’m just saying there’s some colored handles out there that you can tell that the person who made them wears mismatched socks.



My sarcasm unfortunately didn't come across I wholeheartedly agree with you.


----------



## parbaked

If anyone really wants the last Myojin gyuto you can use the code: "*itsastea*l" for 25% off.
That should cover the cost to replace the handle...you're welcome.


----------



## WiriWiri

parbaked said:


> If anyone really wants the last Myojin gyuto you can use the code: "*itsastea*l" for 25% off.
> That should cover the cost to replace the handle...you're welcome.



For all I want to add a wisecrack (token weak offering; “PRINCEROLLSINGRAVE’ gets 30% off) I’ve actually tried this code and it works

Still can’t bring myself to buy, but that really is a steal.


----------



## TSF415

My girlfriend almost got a new knife but it says sold out in cart.


----------



## WiriWiri

So, I paused with this in the checkout for some time, amazed that the 210 was on offer for less than half the price of a 180 gyuto from the cheapest UK stockist. And then I found out it cost only $30USD for intl postage

.,,.sorry @TSF415 ’s missus. She can have a free handle if she likes. Please. 

I hate you guys and your ‘helpful’ advice.


----------



## Pointless1

That code also works for the Martell nakiri they have…


----------



## daniel_il

This jiro last for a minute


----------



## MowgFace

210 Gesshin Kagero Restock at JKI! Buy em up!


----------



## deskjockey

Which vendors offer a forum discount? Or do I just need to watch for holiday sales?

TIA,
Sid


----------



## tostadas

Ooh Wakui is back in stock 210s and 240s at KnS! The new teak handles look nice









Wakui White 2 Stainless Clad Gyuto 210mm 240mm Nashiji Finish Teak Version


Wakui is a small workshop from Sanjo, Niigata producing some of the best cutters from the region. Knivesandstones.com




www.knivesandstones.com.au












Wakui White 2 Stainless Clad Gyuto 240mm Nashiji Finish


Wakui is a small workshop from Sanjo, Niigata producing some of the best cutters from the region. Knivesandstones.com




www.knivesandstones.com.au












Wakui White 2 Stainless Clad Gyuto 210mm Nashiji Finish


Wakui is a small workshop from Sanjo, Niigata producing some of the best cutters from the region. Knivesandstones.com




www.knivesandstones.com.au


----------



## silylanjie

deskjockey said:


> Which vendors offer a forum discount? Or do I just need to watch for holiday sales?
> 
> TIA,
> Sid


 I know epicedge offer 5% forum discount, it used to be 10%


----------



## daniel_il

New code for homebutcher - goamerica (american makers only) 25% off


----------



## playero

TSF415 said:


> 40% off HHH Damascus at Homebutcher


all sold out


----------



## choochoochop

One last Myojin of the batch that was posted this morning








Myojin Hamono SG2 180mm Gyuto Custom


Steel: SG2 HRC: 63 Construction: Sanmai Length: 180X45mm Spine of 2.72mm at heel Finish: Polish Bladesmith: Myojin Riki Handle: Twisted Resin by King and Queen Woods




homebutcher.com


----------



## @ftermath

choochoochop said:


> One last Myojin of the batch that was posted this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myojin Hamono SG2 180mm Gyuto Custom
> 
> 
> Steel: SG2 HRC: 63 Construction: Sanmai Length: 180X45mm Spine of 2.72mm at heel Finish: Polish Bladesmith: Myojin Riki Handle: Twisted Resin by King and Queen Woods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homebutcher.com


Thanks!


----------



## friz

Syoukun-hamono in Hong Kong has some Takada Ginsan Suiboku gyutos in stock. @iandustries 

I messaged them through Facebook Messenger as they are not listed in the website. 

The person I spoke to didn't deliver a nice customer service though. Be aware.


----------



## lemeneid

friz said:


> Syoukun-hamono in Hong Kong has some Takada Ginsan Suiboku gyutos in stock. @iandustries
> 
> I messaged them through Facebook Messenger as they are not listed in the website.
> 
> The person I spoke to didn't deliver a nice customer service though. Be aware.


To be fair Hong Kong customer service is atrocious everywhere


----------



## friz

Never been, I don't know


----------



## silylanjie

I had purchased from Syoukun-hamono and had them shipped to the US. Didn't had any issue and they were pretty responsive on Instagram. I received my order within 1.5 week after placing the order through their site.


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

choochoochop said:


> One last Myojin of the batch that was posted this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myojin Hamono SG2 180mm Gyuto Custom
> 
> 
> Steel: SG2 HRC: 63 Construction: Sanmai Length: 180X45mm Spine of 2.72mm at heel Finish: Polish Bladesmith: Myojin Riki Handle: Twisted Resin by King and Queen Woods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homebutcher.com



Dustin from RealSharKnife told me he had a few Myojin left without handles but it's not on the website. You might have some luck emailing him.


----------



## silylanjie

Shibata Koutetsu R2 Battleship instock at CKTG


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

Sugi has some Nakagawa Gyutos in Ginsan that are sharpened by Morihiro.


----------



## Homechef

cantdecidewhichone said:


> Sugi has some Nakagawa Gyutos in Ginsan that are sharpened by Morihiro.



I've been staring at them for a few days...very tempting!


----------



## K.Bouldin

Looks like Knifewear got a bunch of Manaka ATS-34 in stock recently..









Kisuke Manaka


Kisuke Manaka is a relatively young, 5th generation, blacksmith in Kasukabe, Saitama pref. His father-in-law was a wholesaler masquerading as a blacksmith, and Manaka-san didn’t like the dishonest way his father-in-law operated his business so he decided to become a blacksmith himself. He didn’t...




knifewear.com


----------



## silylanjie

Homechef said:


> I've been staring at them for a few days...very tempting!


Same here... I been looking at the ones at K&S NY but looking too long that 240 is sold out.


----------



## Rotivator

Ikenami Hamono 270mm shika-sabaki toku-da 

I don't need this but the specs are super intimidating. 
Maybe I need to pick up deer hunting.








Ikenami Hamono Shika-sabaki toku-dai 270mm


Free worldwide shipping. Hand-forged deer knife from Ikenami Hamono and Knife Japan. Visit to see our extensive selection of handcrafted Japanese knives.




knifejapan.com


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Homebutcher has another 25% off code “goamerica”. I grabbed a kurosaki sg2 western 210 with dessert ironwood handle. Haha made my day.


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Homebutcher has another 25% off code “goamerica”. I grabbed a kurosaki sg2 western 210 with dessert ironwood handle. Haha made my day.


Oh no...I just bought the Nakagawa Gyuto at Sugi and a couple of Higonokami blades from Tosho today. Might be a 4 knife purchase kind of day?!?


----------



## Pointless1

cantdecidewhichone said:


> Oh no...I just bought the Nakagawa Gyuto at Sugi and a couple of Higonokami blades from Tosho today. Might be a 4 knife purchase kind of day?!?



Embrace the sickness.


----------



## Homechef

cantdecidewhichone said:


> Oh no...I just bought the Nakagawa Gyuto at Sugi and a couple of Higonokami blades from Tosho today. Might be a 4 knife purchase kind of day?!?


I couldn't resist on the Nakagawa/Morihiro combo. Followed your lead and ordered one of the 240's over the weekend from Sugi. Must be getting popular, price went up $15 today!


----------



## iandustries

Homechef said:


> I couldn't resist on the Nakagawa/Morihiro combo. Followed your lead and ordered one of the 240's over the weekend from Sugi. Must be getting popular, price went up $15 today!



which handle did you pair it with? i couldnt help but order the 240 as well a few days ago


----------



## Homechef

iandustries said:


> which handle did you pair it with? i couldnt help but order the 240 as well a few days ago



Nice! I probably should have taken my opportunity to get one of Joe’s awesome handles, but I’ve got a chestnut handle in the cabinet waiting for it. Thinking that should land the combo around 190-200g.

Has your’s come in yet?


----------



## iandustries

Homechef said:


> Nice! I probably should have taken my opportunity to get one of Joe’s awesome handles, but I’ve got a chestnut handle in the cabinet waiting for it. Thinking that should land the combo around 190-200g.
> 
> Has your’s come in yet?



Not yet, wedneasday!


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

iandustries said:


> which handle did you pair it with? i couldnt help but order the 240 as well a few days ago


For me, the Siamese Rosewood handle sealed the deal.


----------



## WiriWiri

cantdecidewhichone said:


> Oh no...I just bought the Nakagawa Gyuto at Sugi and a couple of Higonokami blades from Tosho today. Might be a 4 knife purchase kind of day?!?



For those in the Uk, the same Nakagawa Morihiros are available at Cutting Edge (sharpener not currently listed on site, but confirmed by email). And it looks as if the same range has been underpriced - don‘t get too excited, this is Uk pricing we’re talking about and it’s ’only’ a 210 - on The Sharp Chef, Seems suspiciously cheap given prices elsewhere…


----------



## iandustries

WiriWiri said:


> For those in the Uk, the same Nakagawa Morihiros are available at Cutting Edge (sharpener not currently listed on site, but confirmed by email). And it looks as if the same range has been underpriced - don‘t get too excited, this is Uk pricing we’re talking about and it’s ’only’ a 210 - on The Sharp Chef, Seems suspiciously cheap given prices elsewhere…



these look to be the same blades as well, but have not confirmed









Nakagawa Silver3 Gyuto 240mm


Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...




thecooksedge.com


----------



## KnightKnightForever

I know some of you have been looking for this. Act quick!









Takeda NAS Honesuki 160mm


About the Shape: The Honesuki is a Japanese style boning knife. Originally designed for poultry and small animals like rabbit. This knife will change the way you think about taking apart a chicken. The aggressive tip gets in the nooks and crannies, while the thick spine is great for scraping...




knifewear.com


----------



## silylanjie

Hatsukokoro AS listed on homebutcher... not sure if anyone cares for these but you could try some coupon codes for discount


----------



## Hamesjo

270mm damascus Kochi on JKI looking very sexy


----------



## mc2442

A damascus Kochi....first one I have seen. Interesting blend between the damascus and the kurouchi.


----------



## refcast

There's a like - new nakaya heiji 300mm kiritsuke tip yanagiba selling for 40,000 yen online in Japan right now


----------



## friz

refcast said:


> There's a like - new nakaya heiji 300mm kiritsuke tip yanagiba selling for 40,000 yen online in Japan right now


where


----------



## refcast

pm


----------



## MowgFace

Looks like Carbon has some Stainless Clad B#1 Tanaka Kyuzo in stock









Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Blue #1 Stainless Clad Gyuto 240mm Taihei Ebony Handle


Sharpener: Kyuzo Kyuzo’s father Heihachi is one of the busiest sharpeners in Sakai. Heihachi’s workshop room and corridor were always filled with knives waiting to be sharpened. Although Kyuzo initially worked under his father to learn the foundation of rough sharpening, eventually he became a...




carbonknifeco.com





Let the feeding frenzy begin.


----------



## JDC

I'll pull the trigger once the kanji says Konosuke lol.


----------



## MowgFace

JDC said:


> I'll pull the trigger once the kanji says Konosuke lol.



Good luck on that haha. Kosuke himself has said there are no plans for this.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

That SS clad Tanaka is not cheap... Toyanabe SS clad blue 2 is now a budget but excellent option.

Tbh I don't understand the pricing of these SS clad Tanaka and Togashi. They are only 2 mm thick and no much distal taper. I'm not sure if they even forged them. Is the finish fancy? Sure. Is it worth it? Your call.


----------



## KnightKnightForever

MowgFace said:


> Looks like Carbon has some Stainless Clad B#1 Tanaka Kyuzo in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Blue #1 Stainless Clad Gyuto 240mm Taihei Ebony Handle
> 
> 
> Sharpener: Kyuzo Kyuzo’s father Heihachi is one of the busiest sharpeners in Sakai. Heihachi’s workshop room and corridor were always filled with knives waiting to be sharpened. Although Kyuzo initially worked under his father to learn the foundation of rough sharpening, eventually he became a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the feeding frenzy begin.


Pffft. For that price range there are so many better options, many of which are languishing on the BST…


----------



## MowgFace

KnightKnightForever said:


> Pffft. For that price range there are so many better options, many of which are languishing on the BST…



Tell that to the people spending ~1K for older Morihiro Fujiyama.


----------



## tcmx3

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> That SS clad Tanaka is not cheap... Toyanabe SS clad blue 2 is now a budget but excellent option.
> 
> Tbh I don't understand the pricing of these SS clad Tanaka and Togashi. They are only 2 mm thick and no much distal taper. I'm not sure if they even forged them. Is the finish fancy? Sure. Is it worth it? Your call.



well, the sharpeners probably dont like working with stainless as much.

I agree that these wheel ground wide bevels for >600 USD are kind of... a bit specific. that said I snagged one of the full convex Togashis for 500 even in white #1 and it's one of the most stunning knives Ive ever handled; easily one of the nicest knives available at that price IMO.

I dont like the cutting feel of hollow ground knives, that's the real deal killer for me, and they all look _distinctly_ hollow from the choil shots. would strongly consider a stainless clad Tanaka Yohei at 550/600 though, if it had the right handle and size.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

tcmx3 said:


> well, the sharpeners probably dont like working with stainless as much.
> 
> I agree that these wheel ground wide bevels for >600 USD are kind of... a bit specific. that said I snagged one of the full convex Togashis for 500 even in white #1 and it's one of the most stunning knives Ive ever handled; easily one of the nicest knives available at that price IMO.
> 
> I dont like the cutting feel of hollow ground knives, that's the real deal killer for me, and they all look _distinctly_ hollow from the choil shots. would strongly consider a stainless clad Tanaka Yohei at 550/600 though, if it had the right handle and size.


These are not only hollow ground wide bevels, they are also stock removal laser thin hollow ground wide bevel. Kurosaki's similar offering for SG2 is only $200-$300 although the finish is obviously different. If I have to buy another thin knife, I'd rather spend $500-$600 for a carbon full convex Tanaka Takada/Yohei knife that is forged and astonishingly finished.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

MowgFace said:


> Tell that to the people spending ~1K for older Morihiro Fujiyama.


The Kagekiyo knives that were also Tanaka & Morihiro wide bevels didn't get as much attention. So IMO it's the legendary of the old Fujiyama rather than the quality of the knife made up that market price. I don't think Hitohira has the same level of legendary yet. We'll find out eventually though.


----------



## JDC

Kurosaki concave grinds are very nice when thinned behind the edge. It's like converting an old ford to a corvette.


----------



## tostadas

tcmx3 said:


> well, the sharpeners probably dont like working with stainless as much.
> 
> I agree that these wheel ground wide bevels for >600 USD are kind of... a bit specific. that said I snagged one of the full convex Togashis for 500 even in white #1 and it's one of the most stunning knives Ive ever handled; easily one of the nicest knives available at that price IMO.
> 
> I dont like the cutting feel of hollow ground knives, that's the real deal killer for me, and they all look _distinctly_ hollow from the choil shots. would strongly consider a stainless clad Tanaka Yohei at 550/600 though, if it had the right handle and size.


Is the concave grind typical of Kyuzo, or is it just this one in particular?


----------



## tcmx3

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> The Kagekiyo knives that were also Tanaka & Morihiro wide bevels didn't get as much attention. So IMO it's the legendary of the old Fujiyama rather than the quality of the knife made up that market price. I don't think Hitohira has the same level of legendary yet. We'll find out eventually though.



it's strange because I had one for a short period and I didnt think it was all that special. it looked cool but in person it was kind of not in the same league as Kato/Shige gyutos which you could actually get back then.

Agree with how nice the Takadas are from your other post btw, just so light... Kenya's full convex on his dad's knives are a fair bit beefier. Tanaka/Yohei or the B1 damascus Tanakas are great too but again all pretty thin. I was lucky enough to get my B1 damascus with a really nice ebony handle already installed which at least somewhat addressed what I would consider to be a tragic light weightedness for a 240, but then Im definitely in the 220g+ crowd and may be an outlier in that respect



tostadas said:


> Is the concave grind typical of Kyuzo, or is it just this one in particular?



Im not an expert on such matters, but when I have looked at them (because theyre very appealing otherwise) it's always obvious that the grinds are hollow on the ones I've seen and that's stopped me dead from buying one. I dont quite understand what the appeal of such knives is if Im honest. I can never seem to get them to cut straight no matter how much I work on the edge itself.


----------



## MowgFace

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> The Kagekiyo knives that were also Tanaka & Morihiro wide bevels didn't get as much attention. So IMO it's the legendary of the old Fujiyama rather than the quality of the knife made up that market price. I don't think Hitohira has the same level of legendary yet. We'll find out eventually though.



100% Agree. People loving the "Nike Swoosh" on their knives. 

Konosuke has great knives, with fantastic fit and finish, i just feel like many of us here have no issues improving the F&F on own knives that the extra cost seems excessive.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

JDC said:


> Kurosaki concave grinds are very nice when thinned behind the edge. It's like converting an old ford to a corvette.


The western handle one I recently got is already very thin bte. Show your newest knife buy

I can make it thinner right behind the edge but I probably won't. The food release already suffers IME and it already feels a little too delicate on the board. Tbh I'm keeping it because of how it looks not how it cuts.


----------



## superworrier

MowgFace said:


> 100% Agree. People loving the "Nike Swoosh" on their knives.
> 
> Konosuke has great knives, with fantastic fit and finish, i just feel like many of us here have no issues improving the F&F on own knives that the extra cost seems excessive.


I kinda somewhat disagree. The Kono knives I’ve had I would say are worth the price. I don’t think Toyamanabe is significantly different, and the handle/f&f is bad. But even if they were the same, I’d peg them as similar values.

I think Hitohira knives are more egregious in this regard (the most regular expensive Kono besides Kaiju is sub 500 for a 240). But keep in mind Hitohira prices reflect the handle cost, of which they have some of the best.


----------



## tcmx3

superworrier said:


> I kinda somewhat disagree. The Kono knives I’ve had I would say are worth the price. I don’t think Toyamanabe is significantly different, and the handle/f&f is bad. But even if they were the same, I’d peg them as similar values.



retail Kono = fine
resale Kono = out of line

same as a lot of knives these days IMO. 

Toyamas do have issues but it's also worth noting that price wise theyre basically a size up compared to Tanaka's sizes. A Toyama 240 is a big knife, a Tanaka 240 is the same size as many 210s (I have a Hinoura that is near as makes no difference as big as either of my 240 Tanakas)


----------



## iandustries

tcmx3 said:


> well, the sharpeners probably dont like working with stainless as much.
> 
> I agree that these wheel ground wide bevels for >600 USD are kind of... a bit specific. that said I snagged one of the full convex Togashis for 500 even in white #1 and it's one of the most stunning knives Ive ever handled; easily one of the nicest knives available at that price IMO.
> 
> I dont like the cutting feel of hollow ground knives, that's the real deal killer for me, and they all look _distinctly_ hollow from the choil shots. would strongly consider a stainless clad Tanaka Yohei at 550/600 though, if it had the right handle and size.



_*Shameless plug: If you were interested in a Nakagawa Yohei Ginsan, hit me up *_

I have quite a few Nakagawa and Tanaka knives and I honestly feel they stack up pretty well in terms of heat treat which translates to sensation on stones and possibly? better edge retention.

I too have the Togashi w1 stainless clad 240. Its a stunning looker with a high enough heal height, but the tip isnt as tapered my tanaka kyuzo or kikkumori damascus which are still my favs.





__





SOLD - Tsubaya Kikuchiyo Yohei Ginsan 240mm Gyuto *Price Drop*


Due to an error on Tsubaya’s part, they sent me a Kikuchiyo Yohei Kasumi instead of a Takada Ginsan Suiboku. This is a Nakagawa forged, Takada sharpened blade. It’s a beautiful knife, but I already have a Kikuchiyo Yohei blue 2 Kasumi which is the exact same knife, although the ginsan grind...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## JDC

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> The western handle one I recently got is already very thin bte. Show your newest knife buy
> 
> I can make it thinner right behind the edge but I probably won't. The food release already suffers IME and it already feels a little too delicate on the board. Tbh I'm keeping it because of how it looks not how it cuts.


That look certainly costs I guess lol. 
I'd reduce that edge bevel angle further if I were you. Food release will never be great because of the high grind, but most pieces will fall off above the shinogi if you can accept that.


----------



## MowgFace

superworrier said:


> I think Hitohira knives are more egregious in this regard (the most regular expensive Kono besides Kaiju is sub 500 for a 240). But keep in mind Hitohira prices reflect the handle cost, of which they have some of the best.
> I think Hitohira knives are more egregious in this regard (the most regular expensive Kono besides Kaiju is sub 500 for a 240). But keep in mind Hitohira prices reflect the handle cost, of which they have some of the best.



Not sure where you’re seeing Kaiju for sub $500. As I have seen most $600-700.


----------



## superworrier

tcmx3 said:


> retail Kono = fine
> resale Kono = out of line
> 
> same as a lot of knives these days IMO.
> 
> Toyamas do have issues but it's also worth noting that price wise theyre basically a size up compared to Tanaka's sizes. A Toyama 240 is a big knife, a Tanaka 240 is the same size as many 210s (I have a Hinoura that is near as makes no difference as big as either of my 240 Tanakas)


Yeah the resale is crazy. It feels like they keep prices/quantities low on purpose for the hot ones


MowgFace said:


> Not sure where you’re seeing Kaiju for sub $500. As I have seen most $600-700.


key word is besides


----------



## Chang

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> These are not only hollow ground wide bevels, they are also stock removal laser thin hollow ground wide bevel. Kurosaki's similar offering for SG2 is only $200-$300 although the finish is obviously different. If I have to buy another thin knife, I'd rather spend $500-$600 for a carbon full convex Tanaka Takada/Yohei knife that is forged and astonishingly finished.



These are stock removal? I mean, it doesn’t matter to me, just curious.

I’ve held one of these in hand and I’ve got to say, the fnf is pretty damn good. Yeah, there’s not much taper, but idk, I kind of expect that from Sakai knives. Maybe I’m just stoopid, but having a “stainless” knife with a kasumi finish with that much contrast, it’s like a wet dream come true for me.


----------



## friz

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> They are only 2 mm thick and no much distal taper. I'm not sure if they even forged them. Is the finish fancy? Sure. Is it worth it? Your call.


Please take it with a grain of salt but I heard the construction of a wide bevel on a thin spine is very hard.
Regarding the distal taper, I agree with you, most of wide bevel knives have little distal taper, but some examples of crazy good sharpening skills of Shinogi style gyutos have perfectly executed distal taper.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Chang said:


> These are stock removal? I mean, it doesn’t matter to me, just curious.


That’s just my guess. They are all around 2 mm thick and they all show no distal taper on the spine. And if you look at the choil, those knives appear to have the same thickness from choil to shinogi. If they are not stock removal, they are forged knives that are no different than stock removal. At least the Sakai forged carbon knives usually have a 3 -> 2 -> 1 spine. Some spines could be as thick as 4 mm out of the handle. Only those Sakai stock removal lasers have 2 mm spine consistently until the tip.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

friz said:


> Please take it with a grain of salt but I heard the construction of a wide bevel on a thin spine is very hard.


Maybe the hitohira type of wide bevel is difficult to make and I don’t deny that they are beautiful, but Takamura chromax is only 1.7 mm thick and it has a slightly convex wide bevel, which I think is superior to concave wide bevel functionally. And it’s only $140.


----------



## friz

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Maybe the hitohira type of wide bevel is difficult to make and I don’t deny that they are beautiful, but Takamura chromax is only 1.7 mm thick and it has a slightly convex wide bevel, which I think is superior to concave wide bevel functionally. And it’s only $140.


I haven't tried as many knives as you, I can't say sorry.


----------



## josemartinlopez

MowgFace said:


> Looks like Carbon has some Stainless Clad B#1 Tanaka Kyuzo in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Blue #1 Stainless Clad Gyuto 240mm Taihei Ebony Handle
> 
> 
> Sharpener: Kyuzo Kyuzo’s father Heihachi is one of the busiest sharpeners in Sakai. Heihachi’s workshop room and corridor were always filled with knives waiting to be sharpened. Although Kyuzo initially worked under his father to learn the foundation of rough sharpening, eventually he became a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the feeding frenzy begin.


Stupid question but what’s so special about the Tanaka Kyuzo over all the other Tanaka lines again? I know Y Tanaka makes great steel, but is this one of the few stainless clad Y Tanakas?


----------



## jedy617

josemartinlopez said:


> Stupid question but what’s so special about the Tanaka Kyuzo over all the other Tanaka lines again? I know Y Tanaka makes great steel, but is this one of the few stainless clad Y Tanakas?


Great fit and finish and very thin behind the edge on mine. Whoever Kyuzo is, he trained under morihiro and I've read on some threads that he grinds similar to how the older FM's were done. I've never had an older FM but I like my kyuzo a lot. That being said, there are plenty of kyuzo tanakas that are significantly cheaper. For some reason stainless clad from tanaka and aogami super are both huge premiums.


----------



## superworrier

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Maybe the hitohira type of wide bevel is difficult to make and I don’t deny that they are beautiful, but Takamura chromax is only 1.7 mm thick and it has a slightly convex wide bevel, which I think is superior to concave wide bevel functionally. And it’s only $140.


I think being able to grind a straight wide bevel is considered difficult


----------



## Chang

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Maybe the hitohira type of wide bevel is difficult to make and I don’t deny that they are beautiful, but Takamura chromax is only 1.7 mm thick and it has a slightly convex wide bevel, which I think is superior to concave wide bevel functionally. And it’s only $140.



That I do agree with, the Takamura Chromax has got to be one of the BEST bang for buck knives.


----------



## Jville

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> That SS clad Tanaka is not cheap... Toyanabe SS clad blue 2 is now a budget but excellent option.
> 
> Tbh I don't understand the pricing of these SS clad Tanaka and Togashi. They are only 2 mm thick and no much distal taper. I'm not sure if they even forged them. Is the finish fancy? Sure. Is it worth it? Your call.


These are forged by Tanaka.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

superworrier said:


> I think being able to grind a straight wide bevel is considered difficult


Yea that shinogi is must difficult to make perfectly, but look at this knife. It is also a true wide bevel from Hitohira and its shinogi is also perfectly made. Only $200.









Hitohira Kikuchiyo Ren White #2 Gyuto 240mm


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Kikuchiyo 菊千代Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #2, Soft Iron CladHandle: Ho Wood & Buffalo Horn Ferrule OctagonalTotal Length: 388mmEdge Length: 228mmHandle to Tip Length: 242mmBlade...




carbonknifeco.com





or this, also perfectly made by Kyuzo.








Hitohira Kikuchiyo Kyuzo White #2 Kuro Gyuto 240mm


Detailed Specs Brand: HitohiraSmith: KikuchiyoProducing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 240mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Shirogami White #2 Soft Iron Clad Handle: Sakura & Ebony Ferrule Octagonal Total Length: 392mm Edge Length: 232mm Handle to Tip Length: 248mm Blade Height...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Jville said:


> These are forged by Tanaka.


I doubt it. Why would one forge a 2 mm stock? What do you gain from it? The spine distal taper is no different from those Sakai 2mm lasers.


----------



## esoo

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Yea that shinogi is must difficult to make perfectly, but look at this knife. It is also a true wide bevel from Hitohira and its shinogi is also perfectly made. Only $200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitohira Kikuchiyo Ren White #2 Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Kikuchiyo 菊千代Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #2, Soft Iron CladHandle: Ho Wood & Buffalo Horn Ferrule OctagonalTotal Length: 388mmEdge Length: 228mmHandle to Tip Length: 242mmBlade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com



Interesting that you happen to choose a knife ground by Morihiro's grandson


----------



## superworrier

Maybe priced off Tanaka hype? Funny you can find Sakai Kikumori from him for like half the price.
Meanwhile Myojin’s stock removal blade is like 600 for a 240


----------



## Rob McKenna

Chang said:


> These are stock removal? I mean, it doesn’t matter to me, just curious.
> 
> I’ve held one of these in hand and I’ve got to say, the fnf is pretty damn good. Yeah, there’s not much taper, but idk, I kind of expect that from Sakai knives. Maybe I’m just stoopid, but having a “stainless” knife with a kasumi finish with that much contrast, it’s like a wet dream come true for me.



I agree with @Chang on the F+F. Just received mine from Carbon and I have to say it's nothing short of impressive. Probably not a knife in my drawer that feels better in hand. Will update once I've used it some more, but don't sleep on these!


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I doubt it. Why would one forge a 2 mm stock? What do you gain from it? The spine distal taper is no different from those Sakai 2mm lasers.



I checked mine and is 3mm, also I checked the grind with the light trick and doesn't seem to be concave. Take into account that is the first time I check like this and might be doing it wrong.

And as is been said ff is amazing, put a Konosuke kanji and they will go in seconds.
To me is worth it as it ticks a few boxes.
As much as I like carbon knives, in a pro setting it's just not convenient, I always wanted to try the old Fujiyamas wide bevel and wanted to compare Hitohira Tanaka vs Konosuke ff. 







7


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Giovanny Torres said:


> I checked mine and is 3mm, also I checked the grind with the light trick and doesn't seem to be concave. Take into account that is the first time I check like this and might be doing it wrong.
> 
> And as is been said ff is amazing, put a Konosuke kanji and they will go in seconds.
> To me is worth it as it ticks a few boxes.
> As much as I like carbon knives, in a pro setting it's just not convenient, I always wanted to try the old Fujiyamas wide bevel and wanted to compare Hitohira Tanaka vs Konosuke ff.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 145520
> 7View attachment 145522


A lot better if it’s 3 mm thick. Not sure why hitohira and CKC both list it as 2 mm which is my biggest complaint.

I had a Kagekiyo blue 1 that was 3.7 mm thick out of the handle. That knife I think might be the closet thing to old Fujiyama as it’s also Tanaka and Morihiro, and its bevel is slightly concave, but I’ve never really handled an old Fujiyama so I don’t know.


----------



## josemartinlopez

For the people liking the Myojin, honestly think you’d also like the Raicho No Ren R2, which I like more than the Shibata Kotetsu R2

Curious for comparisons (including fit and finish) with other light stainless knives


----------



## tostadas

josemartinlopez said:


> For the people liking the Myojin, honestly think you’d also like the Raicho No Ren R2, which I like more than the Shibata Kotetsu R2
> 
> Curious for comparisons (including fit and finish) with other light stainless knives


Where is the Raicho sold?


----------



## josemartinlopez

Think the Raicho Kobayashi is also a sharpener who set up his own line (also like Shibata). Stiff laser, finish is smooth with very thin parallel lines. Not like the Myojin with a slightly thicker rounded spine and very smooth finish. Better handle FWIW.

Tower Knives in Tokyo/Osaka is the best source




包丁専門店タワーナイブズ大阪・東京



maker website






礼頂の包丁 | 株式会社　礼頂　｜　こだわりの包丁


礼頂では、鍛造から柄付けまでこだわり抜いた包丁をつくっています。材料の一つひとつの選択は、感動を生む１本のために。



www.raicho.co.jp


----------



## bahamaroot

Custom Myojin Riki Seisakuusho SG2 Gyuto 240 mm - Buckeye Burl and horn


Naohito Myojin San is known current sharpener for the Fujiymama lines. These knives are direct from his workshop. The grind fit and finish are as good as it gets. Grab one while you can.Height 51 mmLength 233 mm Use & Care Do not attempt to cut, hit or chop frozen products or bones. The blade...



sugicutlery.com


----------



## WiriWiri

josemartinlopez said:


> Think the Raicho Kobayashi is also a sharpener who set up his own line (also like Shibata). Stiff laser, finish is smooth with very thin parallel lines. Not like the Myojin with a slightly thicker rounded spine and very smooth finish. Better handle FWIW.
> 
> Tower Knives in Tokyo/Osaka is the best source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 包丁専門店タワーナイブズ大阪・東京
> 
> 
> 
> maker website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 礼頂の包丁 | 株式会社　礼頂　｜　こだわりの包丁
> 
> 
> 礼頂では、鍛造から柄付けまでこだわり抜いた包丁をつくっています。材料の一つひとつの選択は、感動を生む１本のために。
> 
> 
> 
> www.raicho.co.jp



I’ve checked this website before on your recommendation Jose, and I like it.

There’s something about the man and his website design that bring to mind a young TF. I do love his combinations of earnest expressions, traditional robes and high necked knitwear. He has high potential for TF haunting style box photography at least.












I do worry that his knives may fall into the same ‘trap’ that makes me not favour the likes of Shibata’s and Kurosaki’s R2 lasers - that insubstantial lightness and fragility of feel that makes me want to reach for something more purposeful. The Myojin blades are more up my alley because they’re less pointlessly thin BTE and have a much more familiar grind to me fwiw, not least the echoes of the FM. How would you compare the Raichos with that in mind?


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> A lot better if it’s 3 mm thick. Not sure why hitohira and CKC both list it as 2 mm which is my biggest complaint.
> 
> I had a Kagekiyo blue 1 that was 3.7 mm thick out of the handle. That knife I think might be the closet thing to old Fujiyama as it’s also Tanaka and Morihiro, and its bevel is slightly concave, but I’ve never really handled an old Fujiyama so I don’t know.


It definitely doesn't feel like the lasers I own by spine thickness (Shibata, Konosuke gs+), feels more like my Kono fm b#2 "baby Kaiju", with the Konosuke being around 3.6mm.
I did consider the Kagekiyo before, but the stainless clad + taller height was the deciding factor.


----------



## WiriWiri

Giovanny Torres said:


> It definitely doesn't feel like the lasers I own by spine thickness (Shibata, Konosuke gs+), feels more like my Kono fm b#2 "baby Kaiju", with the Konosuke being around 3.6mm.
> I did consider the Kagekiyo before, but the stainless clad + taller height was the deciding factor.



Sounds lovely (and looks stunning) After plenty of pleasant experiments in a similar area (FM, Myojin, Morihiro, Takada etc) I’m not convinced that there is a golden unicorn of these kinds of grinds, nor that the magic era of past FMs hasn‘t been adeptly copied or improved elsewhere. Entirely confident that Kyuzo’s made a more than adequate stab at the legend here, plus Hitohira’s higher end offerings definitely match the very best standards of fit and finish anywhere.

Still amazed that you got past the Kataba premium mind, but I can understand the pull of convenience… and something that obviously is very tempting up close. Enjoy!


----------



## iandustries

Ryan Adkins said:


> I agree with @Chang on the F+F. Just received mine from Carbon and I have to say it's nothing short of impressive. Probably not a knife in my drawer that feels better in hand. Will update once I've used it some more, but don't sleep on these!



received a tanaka kyuzo stainless?


----------



## josemartinlopez

WiriWiri said:


> I do worry that his knives may fall into the same ‘trap’ that makes me not favour the likes of Shibata’s and Kurosaki’s R2 lasers - that insubstantial lightness and fragility of feel that makes me want to reach for something more purposeful. The Myojin blades are more up my alley because they’re less pointlessly thin BTE and have a much more familiar grind to me fwiw, not least the echoes of the FM. How would you compare the Raichos with that in mind?


Knives closer to Shibata and FM than Myojin, certainly feel solid and not fragile or overly thin. But then you know you are getting light, thin knives


----------



## Sdo

josemartinlopez said:


> For the people liking the Myojin, honestly think you’d also like the Raicho No Ren R2, which I like more than the Shibata Kotetsu R2
> 
> Curious for comparisons (including fit and finish) with other light stainless knives


Better than Shibata in what?


----------



## josemartinlopez

Food release for one!


----------



## Giovanny Torres

josemartinlopez said:


> Knives closer to Shibata and FM than Myojin, certainly feel solid and not fragile or overly thin. But then you know you are getting light, thin knives


I'd say Shibata and FM are totally different knives. 
Shibata does feel fragile and is more flex on the blade, like if any wrong twist and something bad will happen, although I never had any chips on it. 
FM feels sturdier and give me more confidence probably because of the hamaguri grind, even when is really thin behind the edge.


----------



## Giovanny Torres

WiriWiri said:


> Sounds lovely (and looks stunning) After plenty of pleasant experiments in a similar area (FM, Myojin, Morihiro, Takada etc) I’m not convinced that there is a golden unicorn of these kinds of grinds, nor that the magic era of past FMs hasn‘t been adeptly copied or improved elsewhere. Entirely confident that Kyuzo’s made a more than adequate stab at the legend here, plus Hitohira’s higher end offerings definitely match the very best standards of fit and finish anywhere.
> 
> Still amazed that you got past the Kataba premium mind, but I can understand the pull of convenience… and something that obviously is very tempting up close. Enjoy!


Yes the Kataba tax sux, but as I said I'm weak and the pull was too much.
Btw, let us know what you think of your Nakagawa as that price seems to good for us here in the UK, although I cannot spend on a knife for some time.


----------



## josemartinlopez

Speaking more broadly, there are a number of unicorns that are thinner and lighter, just not identical to FM and Yoshikazu Tanaka Sakai knives etc. For Japanese knives, you have Tanaka Ironwoods and Manaka Hamono knives. For Western, you have a range including Carter, Tsourkan s-grind, Newham. Again, speaking broadly.


----------



## childermass

In case nobody noticed yet, Dan Prendergast has a couple of 225ish and one 210 Gyuto up his webstore.


----------



## WiriWiri

Giovanny Torres said:


> Yes the Kataba tax sux, but as I said I'm weak and the pull was too much.
> Btw, let us know what you think of your Nakagawa as that price seems to good for us here in the UK, although I cannot spend on a knife for some time.



The annoying thing is that I really like the shop (at least when it was in Brixton) and the owner, but I couldn’t keep a straight face at some of the pricing, Some ranges fine, others hundreds of pounds more than the competitors. It often works out much cheaper to order things from other Hitohira dealers (Protooling with free post offer in particular) halfway across the world - you’ve ample to spare on the worst customs and duties scenario whatever happens. Hope you got a cracking deal and the best of all the knives regardless.

I’ve a strong suspicion I’ll like the Nakagawa a lot. It feels much like a bigger, more solid version of the Oul ginsan, which is basically what I wanted tbh - hoping it’ll be an excellent workhorse (as stainless goes) with easy maintenance.


----------



## migwal

Those Dan Prendergasts look pretty cool to my eye. Met a chef once that told me his cutting performance improved noticeably when he got his. No choil shots on the website, does anyone know what his grinds are like?


----------



## McMan

migwal said:


> Those Dan Prendergasts look pretty cool to my eye. Met a chef once that told me his cutting performance improved noticeably when he got his. No choil shots on the website, does anyone know what his grinds are like?


DP knives have wonderful distal taper. He works with several grinds. He does some of his knives on a wheel, so there's a bit of a hollow. Others are mild convex. Others have a a bit of forged geometry and are relatively flat ground. I get the impression that he makes what he likes more than trying to use an identical grind with every batch. Keep in mind, too, that because of the significant distal taper, the grind is most noticeable away from the tip. He's got a batch of integral bolsters up now on the website. He's a nice guy to deal with, too, in case you want to inquire what he might be listing in the future.


----------



## migwal

Thanks! That makes sense that he’s switch up the grinds as he sees fit, to keep it interesting. Not sure I’d be as excited about a hollow as I would the slight convex. Best to get a heads up as you suggested. Cheers.


----------



## outofgamut

Shig 210 Kitaeji Usuba at JNS. Will last for minutes, I guess.


----------



## big_adventure

outofgamut said:


> Shig 210 Kitaeji Usuba at JNS. Will last for minutes, I guess.



Still there, actually. It's lasted a while, but then, it's not a gyuto.


----------



## nexus1935

Bernal Cutlery has a few bargain bins - knives priced at $10-$45. Might be good to practice sharpening or restoring? Although it does say online orders are fulfilled randomly...

One example:








Bargain Bin - $25 ea.


Assorted 2nd hand knives and tools. Used, un-restored and priced according to condition and quality. These range from antique to recent production -- within the last 15 years. Please know, online orders of bargain bin knives are chosen at random. Sharpening and restoration work is not included...




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## Migraine

childermass said:


> In case nobody noticed yet, Dan Prendergast has a couple of 225ish and one 210 Gyuto up his webstore.



3 more ~225s up. He hasn't done many this size for quite a while so if anyone is interested I'd jump in now.


----------



## Migraine

I on the other hand have a 260mm DP like a real man.


----------



## Delat

nexus1935 said:


> Bernal Cutlery has a few bargain bins - knives priced at $10-$45. Might be good to practice sharpening or restoring? Although it does say online orders are fulfilled randomly...
> 
> One example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bargain Bin - $25 ea.
> 
> 
> Assorted 2nd hand knives and tools. Used, un-restored and priced according to condition and quality. These range from antique to recent production -- within the last 15 years. Please know, online orders of bargain bin knives are chosen at random. Sharpening and restoration work is not included...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com



Hmmm, I wonder if they let you cherry pick from the bargain bin in the store? I’m heading to SF in a couple weeks and was planning to stop by Bernal to drool.


----------



## parbaked

Delat said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if they let you cherry pick from the bargain bin in the store? I’m heading to SF in a couple weeks and was planning to stop by Bernal to drool.


Yes…they just can’t photograph each individual, bargain bin knife for website without increasing prices


----------



## Delat

parbaked said:


> Yes…they just can’t photograph each individual bargain bin knife for website without increasing prices



Cool, I might pick up a couple to practice on then.


----------



## tostadas

Bernal Cutlery has 15% off all stones and sharpening supplies. This includes JNats. No code needed.


----------



## captaincaed

I found this on my porch. I wonder if I should open it...


----------



## Jville

captaincaed said:


> I found this on my porch. I wonder if I should open it...
> 
> View attachment 145951


You are supposed to grab it from the side that says pointy end.


----------



## JDC

josemartinlopez said:


> Think the Raicho Kobayashi is also a sharpener who set up his own line (also like Shibata). Stiff laser, finish is smooth with very thin parallel lines. Not like the Myojin with a slightly thicker rounded spine and very smooth finish. Better handle FWIW.
> 
> Tower Knives in Tokyo/Osaka is the best source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 包丁専門店タワーナイブズ大阪・東京
> 
> 
> 
> maker website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 礼頂の包丁 | 株式会社　礼頂　｜　こだわりの包丁
> 
> 
> 礼頂では、鍛造から柄付けまでこだわり抜いた包丁をつくっています。材料の一つひとつの選択は、感動を生む１本のために。
> 
> 
> 
> www.raicho.co.jp


Kobayashi is a serious contender, like very very serious. However, the Myojin grind has a lot of functional subtleties based on the "research" in Konosuke.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

The Myojin feels like a stiffer Konosuke FM. Basically flawless grind in its kind.


----------



## JDC

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> The Myojin feels like a stiffer Konosuke FM. Basically flawless grind in its kind.


I'll still make it thinner, or the edge angle more acute, you know my taste...


----------



## heldentenor

This Kyuzo-sharpened damascus looks very nice: 









Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Blue #1 Damascus Gyuto 240mm Ebony Handle


Sharpener: Kyuzo Kyuzo’s father Heihachi is one of the busiest sharpeners in Sakai. Heihachi’s workshop room and corridor were always filled with knives waiting to be sharpened. Although Kyuzo initially worked under his father to learn the foundation of rough sharpening, eventually he became a...




www.toshoknifearts.com


----------



## silylanjie

Toyama Gyutos are in stock 210 and 240 at JNS





Knives - Toyama Noborikoi 昇鯉 - Japanese Natural Stones







www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## silylanjie

There's a 20% on select items at JNS, that includes the Toyama Stainless Clad Blue Gyuto 240mm with Burned Handled w/ Horn





Sale - Japanese Natural Stones







www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## cawilson6072

Wow...that $77 SLD petty. I don't really understand the price point for SLD + Ho wood + horn by a manufacturer (JNS brand albeit) that is well-respected in larger form (i.e. workhorse Gyuto range). I have a "why not" sub-$100 knife in the mail right now, or this would be too hard to resist. 



silylanjie said:


> There's a 20% on select items at JNS, that includes the Toyama Stainless Clad Blue Gyuto 240mm with Burned Handled w/ Horn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sale - Japanese Natural Stones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## wombat

I'm trying very hard to resist several items currently listed at JNS.


----------



## silylanjie

Lol. same here... I'm trying really hard


----------



## BillHanna

Anniversary and Christmas are helping me. Unless I want to do them solo in ‘22


----------



## deskjockey

JNS is a website I'm going to a lot these days. I'm tempted by some of their knives I can't seem to find on my side of the Atlantic.


----------



## shinyunggyun

mizuno gyuto for sale | eBay


Get the best deals for mizuno gyuto at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com





does anybody know if this suminagashi mizuno blue #1 performs any differently than the regular version?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

shinyunggyun said:


> mizuno gyuto for sale | eBay
> 
> 
> Get the best deals for mizuno gyuto at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anybody know if this suminagashi mizuno blue #1 performs any differently than the regular version?


Somehow I always felt it’s a beefier version of JNS Y Tanaka B1 dammy.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

deskjockey said:


> JNS is a website I'm going to a lot these days. I'm tempted by some of their knives I can't seem to find on my side of the Atlantic.


Maksim please put Toyama Nakiri in sales section and take my money.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Homebutcher has a new 20% off code "buyaknife".


----------



## jedy617

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Homebutcher has a new 20% off code "buyaknife".


I was aimlessly browsing for something to buy but nothing spoke to me...probably for the best


----------



## Rob McKenna

Browsing around while debating a Toyama/Watanabe purchase and found some Watanabe blades added this week to Arizona Custom Knives with some upgraded handles. 









Shinichi Watanabe Knives | Arizona Custom Knives


Shinichi Watanabe Knives - AZCK




www.arizonacustomknives.com


----------



## Apocalypse

Fell Knives is currently advertising some really sick knives at the Blade show and on his IG that are available.


----------



## Moooza

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Maksim please put Toyama Nakiri in sales section and take my money.



Looks like it happened...


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Moooza said:


> Looks like it happened...


I bought one! Haha. Thanks


----------



## Dull_Apex

JCK have Sukenari honyaki
(white 2)


----------



## Hauscarl

Since Maksim Clause may be listening - please put the Y Tanaka 270 dammy on sale! Thanks!


----------



## jonnachang

Takada no Hamono White #1 240 Suiboku Gyuto landed at Ai and Om.


----------



## Hauscarl

Hauscarl said:


> Since Maksim Clause may be listening - please put the Y Tanaka 270 dammy on sale! Thanks!


Psssst He’s listening


----------



## hukdizzle

I would love to try a SS clad Blue 240mm Maksim!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

hukdizzle said:


> I would love to try a SS clad Blue 240mm Maksim!


I think it was put on sale 5 hours ago and quickly sold out.


----------



## tcmx3

I wasnt strong enough guys, I bought the Atogoyama 3.5 T_T

I was trying so hard not to buy another stone. So hard. I failed. Im going to be in trouble. Send help.


----------



## JaVa

I just grabbed the Toyama 240 gyuto from JNS sale.


----------



## JDC

tcmx3 said:


> I wasnt strong enough guys, I bought the Atogoyama 3.5 T_T
> 
> I was trying so hard not to buy another stone. So hard. I failed. Im going to be in trouble. Send help.


Send the stone to one of us and we can take care of your trouble, lol.


----------



## tostadas

There's a Kono FM 240mm (white#1) up on ToGo right now for $365


----------



## daniel_il

tostadas said:


> There's a Kono FM 240mm (white#1) up on ToGo right now for $365


Thanks i just got one...dont know why


----------



## javi_rome

There's a Jiro 270mm available on ai&om, surprised it's been up over an hour now.


----------



## Mikeadunne

daniel_il said:


> Thanks i just got one...dont know why


me too


----------



## daniel_il

Mikeadunne said:


> me too



interesting ...usually they gone in seconds 

great price as well


----------



## Rob McKenna

Mikeadunne said:


> me too



And me. Looks like there are two left


----------



## javi_rome

Ryan Adkins said:


> And me. Looks like there are two left


And me too lol


----------



## daniel_il

andd...they gone

crazy mark had so many fuji for sale


----------



## tostadas

Thanks everyone for removing that temptation.


----------



## jedy617

You got the last one, I almost grabbed it....but hesitated after tax ended up being around $400 for me with the ho wood. Still a good price for sure, but I have a 210, and a 240 dama along with a petty so not sure what I would do with this one lol


----------



## Bear

tostadas said:


> There's a Kono FM 240mm (white#1) up on ToGo right now for $365


I resisted, I'll wait for another blue


----------



## Homechef

I tried to buy, then got the dreaded empty cart when hitting checkout! There was a weird sense of satisfaction hidden in there. I broke through the mental barrier of "_you don't need another knife"_ into _"this isn't just another knife, buy it"_ and then didn't have to suffer the financial repercussions of actually having bought it.

So thanks everyone, you guys are great and very helpful for my wallet


----------



## iandustries

daniel_il said:


> Thanks i just got one...dont know why



it was you ! gone while i was putting in my credit card details. Wonder how many came in


----------



## daniel_il

iandustries said:


> it was you ! gone while i was putting in my credit card details. Wonder how many came in



haha think i bought the first one


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

That ho wood handle looks nice and it also makes the price so good. I still remember I got my white 1 FM from Togo for $440. The khii ebony handle looks nice but is a bit too skinny. I would prefer a nice basic ho wood handle like this. Great buy guys.


----------



## jedy617

Def one of the nicer ho woods I've seen. Definitely some regret but there will always be more


----------



## daniel_il

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> That ho wood handle looks nice and it also makes the price so good. I still remember I got my white 1 FM from Togo for $440. The khii ebony handle looks nice but is a bit too skinny. I would prefer a nice basic ho wood handle like this. Great buy guys.



Got the blue 2# with khii ebony, totally agree about the handle size.

and im a sucker for blonde horn


----------



## mc2442

Just waiting on the 210mm Kaeru so I can gift a few


----------



## JDC

What can we read from this price? Will Konosuke start a new line soon?


----------



## Jville

JDC said:


> What can we read from this price? Will Konosuke start a new line soon?


The price reflects the handle, which makes it cost less. This is normal for them.


----------



## madmotts

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> That ho wood handle looks nice


The konosuke ho handle is the nicest “ho” on the block. I have the ToGo funayuki with it and prefer it to the khii laurel. The edges are defined, almost sharp. Theres some nice grain going on too. If anyone is doing a removal I’d be interested in picking it up from them. I was surprised they were up for at least two hours today.


----------



## wombat

Missed the release by only a couple of hours this time, getting closer...


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

wombat said:


> Missed the release by only a couple of hours this time, getting closer...


There will be white 1 dammy tmr at Togo. Very reasonably priced I think.


----------



## wombat

There's a listing showing as out of stock, maybe it's that one waiting to go live. The price does seem reasonable.


----------



## jedy617

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> There will be white 1 dammy tmr at Togo. Very reasonably priced I think.


Should be 550 before tax if it's the same as last time


----------



## jedy617

wombat said:


> There's a listing showing as out of stock, maybe it's that one waiting to go live. The price does seem reasonable.


There was a drop of 5 of em last month


----------



## Jville

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> That ho wood handle looks nice and it also makes the price so good. I still remember I got my white 1 FM from Togo for $440. The khii ebony handle looks nice but is a bit too skinny. I would prefer a nice basic ho wood handle like this. Great buy guys.


Agree, I’m not a huge fan of the khii ebony. I would still buy a knife with that handle but I prefer the ho horn ones. I have a funayuki FM with the ho black horn and it’s easily my favorite FM, mostly because of the blade but I like the handle better too. The khii ebony seem almost too crisp of edges. I just never loved the feel in hand. Not a bad handle by any means but I prefer the others.


----------



## superworrier

I got mine at 12:47 Pacific. So they lasted about 1.5 hours this time, compared to just minutes on Tosho or the last drop (the 255 damascus). I'm guessing this time it was slow because it was not preannounced and the "in-stock" emails did not get sent out. Or there was just a ton of them.

Was pleasantly surprised when it added to cart for 100 less. It's nice to have the cheaper handle so you can easily replace it. Although I do like the Khii handles honestly, but like having the option more.


----------



## wombat

12:00 CST is 5 am here. Might be interesting if I have to explain what I'm doing at that hour.

I have the khii ebony handle on an HD2, it's a nice handle but it is a bit narrow. Would be quite happy with the Kono ho handle.


----------



## silylanjie

Mark will listing the Konosuke Fujiyama Damascus Gyuto 250mm around 10am CST on ToGo today.


----------



## jedy617

I got mine in the last batch, this one is $75 more expensive with ebony vs the burnt chestnut. Good luck to those trying for one


----------



## silylanjie

Its live


----------



## esoo

Up and gone. Was too rich for me, but I saw it. Was up early.


----------



## silylanjie

that was fast. lol


----------



## esoo

They went up at 10:59 EDT. I had one in my cart, but for White, it's too rich for me.


----------



## iandustries

If anybody changes their mind on the w1 240 non-damy from yesterday, I m here for it


----------



## superworrier

jedy617 said:


> I got mine in the last batch, this one is $75 more expensive with ebony vs the burnt chestnut. Good luck to those trying for one


Damn. The Sumiiro price difference between the two handles is only 20 bucks


----------



## refcast

390 shigenobu gyuto


I think it's around the 1980s or so

shigenobu was said by a chef of a large hotel in Tokyo to make the sharpest gyuto that he had tried, per yahoo auction info

Shigenobu was one of last kitchen knife blacksmiths in Aizu
Aframestokyo has more info, too



https://jp.mercari.com/item/m66063011890


----------



## TSF415

refcast said:


> https://jp.mercari.com/item/m66063011890
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147068
> 
> View attachment 147066
> View attachment 147067


What’s that?


----------



## Geigs

Expensive whatever it is, don't recognise the kanji


----------



## JDC

refcast said:


> https://jp.mercari.com/item/m66063011890
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147068
> 
> View attachment 147066
> View attachment 147067


Wow this is an ancient version of Jiro. Kidding


----------



## Carl Kotte

Birgersson just offered a new batch of goodiness. Shop – Birgersson Blades


----------



## Moooza

Kato 270 suji's up on JNS


----------



## ynot1985

Moooza said:


> Kato 270 suji's up on JNS



did you buy it ?


----------



## esoo

ynot1985 said:


> did you buy it ?



There is more than one...


----------



## lemeneid

Can someone please take that suji and the Kaeru honyaki. I’ve been staring at them the whole day now.


----------



## thebradleycrew

I went to get the suji but it was gone. Someone want to share?


----------



## bahamaroot

Myojin Riki Seisakusho SG2 240mm, Nakagawa Ginsan Kiritsuke 240mm, Tetsujin Hamono Blue #2 240mm all at ToGo.


----------



## thebradleycrew

bahamaroot said:


> Myojin Riki Seisakusho SG2 240mm, Nakagawa Ginsan Kiritsuke 240mm, Tetsujin Hamono Blue #2 240mm all at ToGo.


Just looked at these - wow, prices have gone up!


----------



## iandustries

thebradleycrew said:


> Just looked at these - wow, prices have gone up!



yeah I was taken aback the price of the tetsujin especially ...


----------



## tostadas

thebradleycrew said:


> Just looked at these - wow, prices have gone up!





iandustries said:


> yeah I was taken aback the price of the tetsujin especially ...


I think the pricing is consistent with their extreme upcharge for knives with "custom" handles.


----------



## madmotts

theres a NICE Y. Tanaka w1 240 dammy at toGo. Looks like a different style grind - wide bevel and nice looking handle


----------



## superworrier

tostadas said:


> I think the pricing is consistent with their extreme upcharge for knives with "custom" handles.


Honestly it’s consistent with Tosho (accounting for the extra Canada tax) and Sugi. I suspect prices will increase rapidly as old orders finish getting filled.


----------



## bahamaroot

tostadas said:


> I think the pricing is consistent with their extreme upcharge for knives with "custom" handles.


No different than the prices I'm seeing anywhere else.


----------



## iandustries

madmotts said:


> theres a NICE Y. Tanaka w1 240 dammy at toGo. Looks like a different style grind - wide bevel and nice looking handle



Same smith & sharpener as migoto B1 it seems. Shotaro Nomura


----------



## tostadas

superworrier said:


> Honestly it’s consistent with Tosho (accounting for the extra Canada tax) and Sugi. I suspect prices will increase rapidly as old orders finish getting filled.





bahamaroot said:


> No different than the prices I'm seeing anywhere else.


I recall the Tetsujin being priced in the $450 range not long ago, compared to the $600 that's listed on CKG.


----------



## esoo

tostadas said:


> I recall the Tetsujin being priced in the $450 range not long ago, compared to the $600 that's listed on CKG.



I think it should be noted that this is a Tetsujin Hamono knife, not a Konosuke. 
What we don't know is if they are finished to a higher level than the Kono ones.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Anyone saw this type of hamon before?


----------



## Markcg

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Anyone saw this type of hamon before?
> View attachment 147260



It’s that highly sought after Ayers Rock hamon


----------



## madmotts

Yoshikazu Tanaka Aogami SUPA. Open up them pocketbooks. Hoo-ah! (don't believe the preview, click the link)








Sakai Kikumori 'Choyo' 240mm Yanagi Aogami #1 w/ Saya


Sakai Kikumori ‘Choyo’ 240mm Yanagi. Single bevel aogami #1 core blade with mirror polish iron cladding. Octagon magnolia wood and water buffalo ferrule handle.




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## tcmx3

madmotts said:


> Yoshikazu Tanaka Aogami SUPA. Open up them pocketbooks. Hoo-ah! (don't believe the preview, click the link)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sakai Kikumori 'Choyo' 240mm Yanagi Aogami #1 w/ Saya
> 
> 
> Sakai Kikumori ‘Choyo’ 240mm Yanagi. Single bevel aogami #1 core blade with mirror polish iron cladding. Octagon magnolia wood and water buffalo ferrule handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com



expensive, but probably fair. also 231x51 is already on the larger side for a Tanaka 240, fit and finish looks good, you get a saya and what appears to be a nice handle.

Im not going to call it a deal, but it is tempting at that price


----------



## jedy617

Wonder who the sharpener is


----------



## EricEricEric

Is it stainless steel? 

Super expensive 




tcmx3 said:


> expensive, but probably fair. also 231x51 is already on the larger side for a Tanaka 240, fit and finish looks good, you get a saya and what appears to be a nice handle.
> 
> Im not going to call it a deal, but it is tempting at that price


----------



## jedy617

EricEricEric said:


> Is it stainless steel?
> 
> Super expensive


iron clad


----------



## Pisau

A free $300 petty for a 1K Toy dama I reckon is bloody bargain...


----------



## jedy617

Pisau said:


> A free $300 petty for a 1K Toy dama I reckon is bloody bargain...


the normal price for that 240 is $800 over there so you are still paying $200 for the petty. Still a nice deal though


----------



## EricEricEric

Tanaka 240mm super, buy it fast or forever hold your peace 









Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Aogami Super Migaki Gyuto 240mm Bois d'ébène du Makassar - Stay Sharp Montreal


Marque: Hitohira ひ と ひ ら (一片)Smith: Forgeron de Tanaka 田中 打 刃 物 製作 所Zone de production: Sakai-Osaka / JaponProfil: GyutoTaille: 240 mmType d'acier: acier au carbone (Oxydable)Acier: Bleu Yasuki (Aogami) Super, revêtement en fer douxPoignée: Virole en ébène Taihei Makassar et corne de buffle...




staysharpmtl.com


----------



## Perzua

Pisau said:


> A free $300 petty for a 1K Toy dama I reckon is bloody bargain...



Very good deal. Im not a damast guy but *Toyama aogami#2 damascus 210mm nakiri WOW!*


----------



## jedy617

EricEricEric said:


> Tanaka 240mm super, buy it fast or forever hold your peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Aogami Super Migaki Gyuto 240mm Bois d'ébène du Makassar - Stay Sharp Montreal
> 
> 
> Marque: Hitohira ひ と ひ ら (一片)Smith: Forgeron de Tanaka 田中 打 刃 物 製作 所Zone de production: Sakai-Osaka / JaponProfil: GyutoTaille: 240 mmType d'acier: acier au carbone (Oxydable)Acier: Bleu Yasuki (Aogami) Super, revêtement en fer douxPoignée: Virole en ébène Taihei Makassar et corne de buffle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staysharpmtl.com


It's been there for months, almost thought about pulling the trigger but the price is super high. Would rather get one at bernal for a few hundred less.


----------



## EricEricEric

I would never pay this amount, but maybe one of you would…









Shoichi Hashimoto (橋本庄市) White 1 Honyaki Amboyna Set 2


K&S is excited to present you kitchen knives by Shoichi Hashimoto. I received the first batch of Hashimoto's knife probaby around 2 years ago, I was never able to list it them to you in a way that I was happy. I feel like the handle and saya that I have was not perfect enough for such a...




www.knivesandstones.com.au


----------



## EricEricEric

And the coreless damascus









Shoichi Hashimoto Coreless Blue2 & White2 Damascus Gyuto 240mm


Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...




thecooksedge.com


----------



## EricEricEric

With wrought iron, really not sure about the shape here…









Shoichi Hashimoto (橋本庄市) Blue / White Damascus Gyuto 240mm K&S Profile


K&S is excited to present you kitchen knives by Shoichi Hashimoto. I received the first batch of Hashimoto's knife probaby around 2 years ago, I was never able to list it them to you in a way that I was happy. I feel like the handle and saya that I have was not perfect enough for such a...




www.knivesandstones.com.au


----------



## EricEricEric

Coreless again, but looks different 









Gyuto knife, Shirogami 2/Aogami 2, damascus finish - Hashimoto Shoichi


Hashimoto Shoichi describes himself as a damascus artist, and you can see why! Born in 1982, so very young in the blacksmith world, he makes everything from hunting knives to high end pizza wheels to chef knives. This one is a highly collectable coreless knife made from a combination of metals...




www.kitchenprovisions.co.uk


----------



## tcmx3

EricEricEric said:


> I would never pay this amount, but maybe one of you would…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoichi Hashimoto (橋本庄市) White 1 Honyaki Amboyna Set 2
> 
> 
> K&S is excited to present you kitchen knives by Shoichi Hashimoto. I received the first batch of Hashimoto's knife probaby around 2 years ago, I was never able to list it them to you in a way that I was happy. I feel like the handle and saya that I have was not perfect enough for such a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.knivesandstones.com.au



I mean it's pricy but this is more like buying a sword than a knife IMO. the guy is an artist and I think his knives are more meant to be art than users.

so it depends on your perspective I guess.


----------



## esoo

EricEricEric said:


> With wrought iron, really not sure about the shape here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoichi Hashimoto (橋本庄市) Blue / White Damascus Gyuto 240mm K&S Profile
> 
> 
> K&S is excited to present you kitchen knives by Shoichi Hashimoto. I received the first batch of Hashimoto's knife probaby around 2 years ago, I was never able to list it them to you in a way that I was happy. I feel like the handle and saya that I have was not perfect enough for such a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.knivesandstones.com.au



The description of the cladding makes it sound like he clad it with all the scrap he could find:


> Clad: Over 4000 layers of damascus cladding, handforged by Hashimoto, comprised of:
> 
> 
> Hitachi yellow paper 2, SK3 SK5, SKS3, SUP10, SNCM448, SNCM630, SCNM815, SNB16, SCN43, SC50C, SS400, various soft iron (information supplied by Hashimoto).


----------



## hukdizzle

*Kochi 240mm Kurouchi Stainless Clad Carbon Wa-Gyuto*

Back in stock, picked one up myself.









Kochi 240mm Kurouchi Stainless Clad Carbon Wa-Gyuto


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Kochi line is an exclusive to Japanese Knife Imports. These knives have a great in-hand feel... not too heavy, but not super light. Near the spine they seems to be more substantial, however, behind the edge, the are very thin. They are...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## tchan001

Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi White #1 Gyuto 180mm Pakka Handle (No Bolster/ Fine Finish)


Detailed SpecBrand: Morihei 森平 Producing Area: Tokyo/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 180mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron Clad Handle: Pakka Western Hand Orientation: Ambidextrous Polisher: Morihei 森平 Update: August 23, 2022




hitohira-japan.com


----------



## Pisau

Kisuke Blue 2 Warikomi Sakimaru 300mm - Blade Only


Knife Information Embracing a rapid rise in popularity for his unique designs and committment to striving for perfection, Shunsuke Manaka is the man behind Kisuke knives. From the sketchbook to the kitchen, he is the sole craftsman behind the entire knifemaking process. Shunsuke engineers these...




www.chefs-edge.com.au





I was A/B-ing between that and a Tanaka yanagi, but reckoned I need to concentrate on my knife skills first before jumping straight on a project knife. 

Go for it fellas...


----------



## Delat

Shibata Koutetsu R2 210mm in stock at CKTG. His stuff has been OOS for quite a while since he injured his hand. Hopefully this means he’s well and back in the shop.


----------



## tostadas

More cleaver goodness








Yu Kurosaki SG2 Chuka Bocho w/Western Maple Handle


Chuka Bocho (Chinese veg cleaver): A favourite knife utilized heavily amongst Chinese chefs. They tend to be quite tall for julienne push/pull style chopping. This knife excels at julienne vegetable cuts, dicing root veg, and shredding cabbage. Try not to be intimidated by the size, they are a...




thecooksedge.com


----------



## nexus1935

10% off Halloween sale at Miura Knives:






MIURA KNIVES | Japanese Kitchen Knife Shop in Nagoya


We, Miura Knives, are knife shop in Osu, Nagoya, Japan. Discover a knife that changes your kitchen life. We ship worldwide!




miuraknives.com


----------



## tostadas

Y Tanaka Dammy B#1 255x54 "second" on JNS








Tanaka Yoshikazu Gyuto 270mm Blue 1 Dama sec


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

tostadas said:


> Y Tanaka Dammy B#1 255x54 "second" on JNS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanaka Yoshikazu Gyuto 270mm Blue 1 Dama sec
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> japanesenaturalstones.com





Hauscarl said:


> Since Maksim Clause may be listening - please put the Y Tanaka 270 dammy on sale! Thanks!


Did you get it? This one is like 22% off at the expense of Yoshikazu kanji. I think it's a good deal if you are still looking for it.


----------



## Hauscarl

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Did you get it? This one is like 22% off at the expense of Yoshikazu kanji. I think it's a good deal if you are still looking for it.



He actually put one in the sale that I was lucky enough to get, thanks for looking out though!


----------



## Knivperson

esoo said:


> The description of the cladding makes it sound like he clad it with all the scrap he could find:


Just emptied the waste bin... 3300 dollars please..


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Hauscarl said:


> He actually put one in the sale that I was lucky enough to get, thanks for looking out though!


Cool. I think Maksim's birthday is like a holiday to us. haha.


----------



## Delat

Kurosaki Houou in stock at Japanny - this is his new rainbow damascus






Search: 7 results found for "houou"


The best place to buy authentic hand crafted Japanese chef knives. We ship best Japanese knife worldwide directly from Japan.




www.japanny.com


----------



## Bico Doce

10% off store wide at Realsharpknife









RealSharpKnife.com Japanese knives and Natural stones


Handmade Japanese Kitchen and Pocket Knives, Customized Chef knives, Custom Wa Handles, Chef Tools, Sharpening Stones and Supplies, Japanese Natural Stones. Competitive pricing and free shipping in the United States. Worldwide shipping is available.




realsharpknife.com


----------



## sansho

do you guys know if tosho ever has sales or do you remember how it's been in past years?

i'm fiending for those cot dang kono sanjo SKDs. i wonder if they might do black friday or xmas or something.


----------



## silylanjie

sansho said:


> do you guys know if tosho ever has sales or do you remember how it's been in past years?
> 
> i'm fiending for those cot dang kono sanjo SKDs. i wonder if they might do black friday or xmas or something.



Tosho had a sale in the beginning of September which the Konosuke Sanjo SKD Gyuto 240 were 25% off.


----------



## sansho

bummer. i don't think i was even aware of tosho in early september.


----------



## Jovidah

If you don't mind a different finish you could pick up a Yoshikane SKD at Knives & Stones. Should be pretty similar in all other regards I think.


----------



## sansho

i recently had my hands on a yoshi skd from k&s. bought it as a gift, liked it, and started researching the different variants. i think that kono sanjo at tosho is my favorite. the kono 240mm ys-m in BST is also VERY tempting, but i think i like that tosho variant more.


----------



## Knivperson

Ys m cuts like a dream. Got a bit more spine maybe


----------



## superworrier

Naohito Myojin SG2 Gyuto 240mm Heart Shaped Handle with Saya


Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm. Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in the...




www.knivesandstones.com.au





Myojin SG2 at KNS. Best price I’ve seen so far considering the size and saya. 488 USD shipped vs 600 + tax at togo. Wonder how much the handle factors in here considering prices are usually about the same between them.


----------



## tostadas

superworrier said:


> Naohito Myojin SG2 Gyuto 240mm Heart Shaped Handle with Saya
> 
> 
> Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm. Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.knivesandstones.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myojin SG2 at KNS. Best price I’ve seen so far considering the size and saya


And upgraded handle as well. I ordered mine earlier today.


----------



## JDC

superworrier said:


> Naohito Myojin SG2 Gyuto 240mm Heart Shaped Handle with Saya
> 
> 
> Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm. Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.knivesandstones.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myojin SG2 at KNS. Best price I’ve seen so far considering the size and saya. 488 USD shipped vs 600 + tax at togo. Wonder how much the handle factors in here considering prices are usually about the same between them.


With a handle that nice, this is easily a no-brainer.


----------



## Delat

superworrier said:


> Naohito Myojin SG2 Gyuto 240mm Heart Shaped Handle with Saya
> 
> 
> Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm. Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.knivesandstones.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myojin SG2 at KNS. Best price I’ve seen so far considering the size and saya. 488 USD shipped vs 600 + tax at togo. Wonder how much the handle factors in here considering prices are usually about the same between them.



That’s a great price - anyone wanting to try a Myojin should jump on it.


----------



## sansho

alright i guess f the kono yoshi skd. i grabbed the last myojin sg2. lol

should be fun.


----------



## tcmx3

Delat said:


> That’s a great price - anyone wanting to try a Myojin should jump on it.



and theyre gone... dang Id have bought one


----------



## andrewsa

Jiro 255mm Western Handle on ProTooling available as of 1:00AM AEDT. 

Too long for me  or is this a perfect excuse for me to try one out to slice some brisket.









Jiro Tsuchime Tagayasan | 255mm Gyuto Knife (YO)


Crafted completely by hand by Jiro Nakagawa of Nagano Japan, one of the most outstanding new knives in production. Demand is very high for these rare knives, pre-orders/wait-list are no longer available, knives will be released on-line with an Instagram post advising. Jiro Tsuchime Japanese...




protooling.com.au


----------



## hukdizzle

Naohito Myojin SG2 Gyuto 240mm with K&S Heart Shaped Handle


Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm ====== Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in...



knivesandstones.us





FYI the Myojins were posted on the US site recently. Just ordered one myself.

@tcmx3

Edit: ****, I might have just got the last one.


----------



## silylanjie

hukdizzle said:


> Naohito Myojin SG2 Gyuto 240mm with K&S Heart Shaped Handle
> 
> 
> Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm ====== Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in...
> 
> 
> 
> knivesandstones.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI the Myojins were posted on the US site recently. Just ordered one myself.
> 
> @tcmx3
> 
> Edit: ****, I might have just got the last one.



Nice buy, I really like that handle.
What was the price for this from K&S US?


----------



## hukdizzle

$489, real solid deal for a Myojin.


----------



## silylanjie

hukdizzle said:


> $489, real solid deal for a Myojin.



That's a good deal... it's like a Kono Fuji but in SG2.


----------



## jedy617

I wonder how involved Myojin is in these...like does he heat treat them and shape them or does he just get the blanks and he grinds/sharpens them? Love some SG2, if I didn't already have quite a few Fuji's and some other stainless stuff I love I would have grabbed one


----------



## hukdizzle

jedy617 said:


> I wonder how involved Myojin is in these...like does he heat treat them and shape them or does he just get the blanks and he grinds/sharpens them? Love some SG2, if I didn't already have quite a few Fuji's and some other stainless stuff I love I would have grabbed one



Yeah for sure, it's a really solid package and I'm excited for it. I have tried now a couple of times to pick up an FM when ToGo drops them but i'm always too slow. I guess this isn't a bad alternative!


----------



## Delat

jedy617 said:


> I wonder how involved Myojin is in these...like does he heat treat them and shape them or does he just get the blanks and he grinds/sharpens them? Love some SG2, if I didn't already have quite a few Fuji's and some other stainless stuff I love I would have grabbed one



I believe he gets forged blanks and grinds them out.


----------



## silylanjie

That make sense, I think he also trained as a blacksmith too.


----------



## jedy617

Delat said:


> I believe he gets forged blanks and grinds them out.


well I know they are stamped, not forged


----------



## tcmx3

hukdizzle said:


> Naohito Myojin SG2 Gyuto 240mm with K&S Heart Shaped Handle
> 
> 
> Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm ====== Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in...
> 
> 
> 
> knivesandstones.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI the Myojins were posted on the US site recently. Just ordered one myself.
> 
> @tcmx3
> 
> Edit: ****, I might have just got the last one.



appreciate you looking out for me but I missed this one too.

bought a wakui iron clad ao2 to drown my sorrows out


----------



## JDC

tcmx3 said:


> appreciate you looking out for me but I missed this one too.
> 
> bought a wakui iron clad ao2 to drown my sorrows out


I like wakui's heat treat on shiro 2 a lot, actually better than the shiro 1 from a very famous smith. Hopefully his ao 2 is that great as well.


----------



## Nagakin

tcmx3 said:


> appreciate you looking out for me but I missed this one too.
> 
> bought a wakui iron clad ao2 to drown my sorrows out


quick review would be appreciated when it comes in


----------



## sansho

hukdizzle said:


> $489, real solid deal for a Myojin.



nice. it was the same price ($488.00) on the AU K&S.


----------



## Hassanbensober

There’s a 260 halcyon just sitting there up for grabs on Joe’s site. Good price


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

tcmx3 said:


> appreciate you looking out for me but I missed this one too.
> 
> bought a wakui iron clad ao2 to drown my sorrows out


In which size may I ask? I know Ai&Om has 210 but by any chance there’s 240 somewhere?


----------



## tcmx3

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> In which size may I ask? I know Ai&Om has 210 but by any chance there’s 240 somewhere?



210

Ive not seen any 240s for sale, but A&O lists edge length as 214mm, so that comes in just about what many Sakai 240s do, so I went for it


----------



## daniel_il

yeah iv'e only see a 210 wakui on A&O and cleancut. both have the 210 listed as 215*48


----------



## tcmx3

daniel_il said:


> yeah iv'e only see a 210 wakui on A&O and cleancut. both have the 210 listed as 215*48



I like blue steel and all, but in general I prefer 240s to 210s enough Id have gone with an iron clad 240 even in white 2. but the only 240s Ive seen around have been stainless clad and you will not catch me very often buying the devil's cladding.


----------



## daniel_il

tcmx3 said:


> I like blue steel and all, but in general I prefer 240s to 210s enough Id have gone with an iron clad 240 even in white 2. but the only 240s Ive seen around have been stainless clad and you will not catch me very often buying the devil's cladding.



haha yeah but those 240 also seems to have different grind. the knives&stones version seems to be much thinner, i assume those are pre laminated


----------



## Midsummer

Hassanbensober said:


> There’s a 260 halcyon just sitting there up for grabs on Joe’s site. Good price




WARNING:










260x55 Spalted Maple — Halcyon Forge


This is a monosteel gyuto forged from a single piece of 1.2519. This steel is similar to aogami #2. It is a fine grained tungsten steel which takes a keen edge and holds it. This knife was forged to shape with forged geometry. The handle is spalted maple with an African blackwood ferrule. This knife




www.halcyonforge.com







Is this the one? It looks like it is still available even though I put in my cart and received confirmation of sale from both Halcyon and PayPal fifteen minutes ago. This may have been bought a number of times by now. I suspect maybe a software issue. Do what you like; but if you buy this one; you too will likely have to spend time getting reimbursement.


----------



## Midsummer

Midsummer said:


> WARNING:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 260x55 Spalted Maple — Halcyon Forge
> 
> 
> This is a monosteel gyuto forged from a single piece of 1.2519. This steel is similar to aogami #2. It is a fine grained tungsten steel which takes a keen edge and holds it. This knife was forged to shape with forged geometry. The handle is spalted maple with an African blackwood ferrule. This knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.halcyonforge.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the one? It looks like it is still available even though I put in my cart and received confirmation of sale from both Halcyon and PayPal fifteen minutes ago. This may have been bought a number of times by now. I suspect maybe a software issue. Do what you like; but if you buy this one; you too will likely have to spend time getting reimbursement.



I let Joe know and he refunded my money. I was second in line. He wrote me to let me know; apparently his inventory was set on infinite.

I suspect that will be as close as I will get to owning a Halcyon.


----------



## Hassanbensober

Midsummer said:


> I let Joe know and he refunded my money. I was second in line. He wrote me to let me know; apparently his inventory was set on infinite.
> 
> I suspect that will be as close as I will get to owning a Halcyon.





Midsummer said:


> WARNING:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 260x55 Spalted Maple — Halcyon Forge
> 
> 
> This is a monosteel gyuto forged from a single piece of 1.2519. This steel is similar to aogami #2. It is a fine grained tungsten steel which takes a keen edge and holds it. This knife was forged to shape with forged geometry. The handle is spalted maple with an African blackwood ferrule. This knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.halcyonforge.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the one? It looks like it is still available even though I put in my cart and received confirmation of sale from both Halcyon and PayPal fifteen minutes ago. This may have been bought a number of times by now. I suspect maybe a software issue. Do what you like; but if you buy this one; you too will likely have to spend time getting reimbursement.


Bummer man. Sorry to hear that. I posted that with the best of intentions!


----------



## TSF415

Hassanbensober said:


> Bummer man. Sorry to hear that. I posted that with the best of intentions!



Maybe he saw how many people ordered the same knife and now he’s inspired to do a massdrop.


----------



## luuogle

It is weird how it still says that the knife is still is in stock.


----------



## tchan001

I'm sure such a massdrop would attract critical mass easily if he ever does one.


----------



## tally-ho

superworrier said:


> Naohito Myojin SG2 Gyuto 240mm Heart Shaped Handle with Saya
> 
> 
> Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm. Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.knivesandstones.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myojin SG2 at KNS. Best price I’ve seen so far considering the size and saya. 488 USD shipped vs 600 + tax at togo. Wonder how much the handle factors in here considering prices are usually about the same between them.


The 240mm with a wenge octagonal handle is 600€ (about 695USD) at meesterslijpers. 160mm petty, 210mm and 240mm gyuto were just listed this morning.


----------



## Jovidah

They really have a fetish for wenge at meesterslijpers don't they? Wenge Yoshi, wenge Mazaki, wenge Myojin, wenge everything.


----------



## Midsummer

Hassanbensober said:


> Bummer man. Sorry to hear that. I posted that with the best of intentions!


I contacted Joe and he refunded my money immediately!



TSF415 said:


> Maybe he saw how many people ordered the same knife and now he’s inspired to do a massdrop.


One can hope!...



luuogle said:


> It is weird how it still says that the knife is still is in stock.


Joe said the inventory setting for the knife was on infinite instead of 1.


----------



## Luxusborg

Jovidah said:


> They really have a fetish for wenge at meesterslijpers don't they? Wenge Yoshi, wenge Mazaki, wenge Myojin, wenge everything.


True, myself is guilty for a lovely wenge 240 Mazaki and Goko. I think it's what the wholesaler is pushing in Europe Login • Instagram


----------



## Delat

tally-ho said:


> The 240mm with a wenge octagonal handle is 600€ (about 695USD) at meesterslijpers. 160mm petty, 210mm and 240mm gyuto were just listed this morning.


I bet the guys who jumped on the K&S deal for $488 are patting themselves on the back!


----------



## Jovidah

Yeah that's a pretty big difference. A bit surprising actually, since usually Meesterslijpers tends to have pretty alright pricing for European standards.


----------



## silylanjie

***Togo had them for $600 and it was sold out very quick.


----------



## EM-L

Delat said:


> I bet the guys who jumped on the K&S deal for $488 are patting themselves on the back!


VAT?


----------



## sansho

EM-L said:


> VAT?



for us free folk in the US&A, it was 488 USD all inclusive.

best country on earth for internet shopping afaik? lol


----------



## EM-L

sansho said:


> for us free folk in the US&A, it was 488 USD all inclusive.
> 
> best country on earth for internet shopping afaik? lol


Yes I understand that! But was Meesterslijpers € price with or without VAT?


----------



## sansho

sorry, you were quoting Delat who is in the US, so i thought you were asking about US situation for some reason.


----------



## Jovidah

EM-L said:


> Yes I understand that! But was Meesterslijpers € price with or without VAT?


Should be including VAT.
Myojin Riki Seisakusho SG2 Gyuto 24 cm, € 599,00


----------



## EM-L

Jovidah said:


> Should be including VAT.
> Myojin Riki Seisakusho SG2 Gyuto 24 cm, € 599,00


Thanks! Ok then it's not a huge difference. 

Import it from Austrailia to Sweden you have to add 8% custom and 25% VAT.


----------



## superworrier

Jovidah said:


> They really have a fetish for wenge at meesterslijpers don't they? Wenge Yoshi, wenge Mazaki, wenge Myojin, wenge everything.


A lot at Togo also. I think a lot of these might be distributed by H&K so maybe that’s why.


----------



## PtownPhil

You guys might have change left for a handle.


----------



## PtownPhil

Tanakas too.


----------



## nexus1935

Not a knife, but still a worthwhile note IMO: 20% off Shapton stones at MTC until Nov 30 (limit 2):






Shapton Sharpening Stones : MTC Kitchen


The Shapton glass stone is the essential sharpening tool for any professional or home cook serious about knife care. A synthetic stone with a high degree of uniform abrasion, the Shapton needs no soaking. Compared to other synthetic stones, it creates an edge faster and doesn’t wear down as quickly.




mtckitchen.com


----------



## Lakeshow

nexus1935 said:


> Not a knife, but still a worthwhile note IMO: 20% off Shapton stones at MTC until Nov 30 (limit 2):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shapton Sharpening Stones : MTC Kitchen
> 
> 
> The Shapton glass stone is the essential sharpening tool for any professional or home cook serious about knife care. A synthetic stone with a high degree of uniform abrasion, the Shapton needs no soaking. Compared to other synthetic stones, it creates an edge faster and doesn’t wear down as quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtckitchen.com



was just looking at getting a shapton 2k. thanks for the nice find


----------



## AT5760

$55 for a SG500 double thick! I might resist today, but no way I'll resist all week.


----------



## esoo

Shig 240 Kitaeji Yani up on JNS

Edit and it's gone


----------



## chefwp




----------



## tchan001

Wonder who was lucky with Shig


----------



## esoo

tchan001 said:


> Wonder who was lucky with Shig



The 270 was gone when I got to the page, but the 240 was there for a couple of minutes. If I wasn't a lefty, there would've been a good chance it would've been me.


----------



## Hockey3081

Hard to top Shig findings if you’re into that sort of thing, but for a Western, Pig Iron Forge doesn’t get much attention here. I’m pretty sure this is still available. I have one of his knives and it’s a fantastic cutter.


----------



## spaceconvoy

AT5760 said:


> $55 for a SG500 double thick! I might resist today, but no way I'll resist all week.


For that price I'd get two and glue them back to back for something approaching an actual stone


----------



## outofgamut

Hockey3081 said:


> Hard to top Shig findings if you’re into that sort of thing, but for a Western, Pig Iron Forge doesn’t get much attention here. I’m pretty sure this is still available. I have one of his knives and it’s a fantastic cutter.



Thanks for the tip. I enquired via Instagram - it’s not available.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

AT5760 said:


> $55 for a SG500 double thick! I might resist today, but no way I'll resist all week.


I have difficulty justifying the shipping cost, so added a SG4000 to qualify for the free shipping. Now $110 gone to “save” some money…


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Homebutcher is having 27% off everything on the site. No code needed. I don't have anything that I want to buy, but in case you have this is crazy deal.


----------



## silylanjie

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Homebutcher is having 27% off everything on the site. No code needed. I don't have anything that I want to buy, but in case you have this is crazy deal.



Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bonody

Strata has a beautiful new Kikuchiyo x Kyuzo in Ginsan... wish it didn't have kurouchi


----------



## refcast

gold plated gyuto



https://jp.mercari.com/item/m60627229628


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Homebutcher is having 27% off everything on the site. No code needed. I don't have anything that I want to buy, but in case you have this is crazy deal.


I picked up a Steelport, I figured for for under $300.00 it was worth a shot


----------



## IsoJ

Very very nice Dalman 240 honyaki online


----------



## Midsummer

IsoJ said:


> Very very nice Dalman 240 honyaki online


not anymore


----------



## RDalman

IsoJ said:


> Very very nice Dalman 240 honyaki online


Thanks there was actually 9 of them, but I only photoed the worst


----------



## Bcos17

RDalman said:


> Thanks there was actually 9 of them, but I only photoed the worst


No wonder it was there for longer than a minute or two.


----------



## josemartinlopez

I never got the newsletter update... how does one check if one is on?


----------



## tostadas

In case anyone needs to replace their current eel spike








Hitohira Stainless Meuchi Eel Spike (T)


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Product Type: Meuchi Eel SpikeSize: 140mmWeight: 59g The pictures and dimensions listed are for reference. As these are handmade items containing natural products, there may be variances in appearance and specifications.




www.aiandomknives.com


----------



## ethompson

tostadas said:


> In case anyone needs to replace their current eel spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitohira Stainless Meuchi Eel Spike (T)
> 
> 
> Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Product Type: Meuchi Eel SpikeSize: 140mmWeight: 59g The pictures and dimensions listed are for reference. As these are handmade items containing natural products, there may be variances in appearance and specifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aiandomknives.com


I don’t prep eel, but sometimes the metro can get a little sketchy any one ever used one of these in that context?


----------



## tostadas

ethompson said:


> I don’t prep eel, but sometimes the metro can get a little sketchy any one ever used one of these in that context?


Also good for settling debts


----------



## toast

Jiro 240 at Ai&Om. Tempted but it looks oversized.









Jiro Tsuchime Wa Gyuto 240mm Taihei Tagayasan Handle (#299)


Brand: Jiro 次郎Smith: Jiro Nakagawa 中川 次郎Producing Area: Nagano/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Taihei Tagayasan & Buffalo Horn Ferrule OctagonalTotal Length: 402mmEdge Length: 243mmHandle to Tip Length: 260mmBlade...




www.aiandomknives.com


----------



## Bico Doce

toast said:


> Jiro 240 at Ai&Om. Tempted but it looks oversized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jiro Tsuchime Wa Gyuto 240mm Taihei Tagayasan Handle (#299)
> 
> 
> Brand: Jiro 次郎Smith: Jiro Nakagawa 中川 次郎Producing Area: Nagano/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Taihei Tagayasan & Buffalo Horn Ferrule OctagonalTotal Length: 402mmEdge Length: 243mmHandle to Tip Length: 260mmBlade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aiandomknives.com


271 grams, it must be a beast!


----------



## toast

No kidding, quite the monster. 


Bico Doce said:


> 271 grams, it must be a beast!


----------



## hukdizzle

Bico Doce said:


> 271 grams, it must be a beast!



I have a Mazaki 240 with a KnS handle on it that weighs exactly 271 grams after a healthy thinning (Perfect pinch grip balance too). It certainly is the most workhorse thing I own but it's surprisingly nimble.


----------



## Bico Doce

hukdizzle said:


> I have a Mazaki 240 with a KnS handle on it that weighs exactly 271 grams after a healthy thinning (Perfect pinch grip balance too). It certainly is the most workhorse thing I own but it's surprisingly nimble.


How much did you shave off in the thinning?


----------



## hukdizzle

Bico Doce said:


> How much did you shave off in the thinning?



I completely spaced and forgot to weigh it prior but I would guess 5-6 grams or so. I weighed the knife a LONG time ago and I remember it being 276 grams for some reason.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Cutlery and More has 20% off some knives and they have Moritaka AS and B2. Their Enso hand forged AS series looks like the hand made Tojiro Atelier without damascus.









Enso Hand-Forged Aogami Super Gyuto, 9.5" | Cutlery and More


Shop for Enso Hand-Forged Chef's Knives at Cutlery and More. We are your source for everything Enso with FREE shipping on orders over $49. We are experts in kitchen knives & cookware.




www.cutleryandmore.com













Moritaka Aogami Super Carbon Steel Gyuto, 9.4" | Cutlery and More


Shop for Moritaka Chef's Knives at Cutlery and More. We are your source for everything Moritaka with FREE shipping on orders over $49. We are experts in kitchen knives & cookware.




www.cutleryandmore.com


----------



## esoo

JNS is posting some NOS Yoshikane:





Knives - Tsuneo Yoshida - Japanese Natural Stones







www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## Knivperson

esoo said:


> JNS is posting some NOS Yoshikane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knives - Tsuneo Yoshida - Japanese Natural Stones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


Gone. Never seen a 120 mm yanagiba.


----------



## RevJoe

Very short lived.


----------



## tostadas

Sukenari YXR7 in a few different styles available at K&S








Sukenari (佑成) YXR7 HSTS Hairline Gyuto


210mm 240mm Weight 172 g 223 g Total Length 353 mm 392 mm Tip to Heel Length 202 mm 233 mm Blade Height at Heel 48 mm 50.6 mm Width of Spine Above Heel 2.5 mm 2.6 mm Width of Spine at Middle of Blade 2.2 mm 2.4 mm Width of Spine at 1cm from the Tip 1.0 mm 1.0 mm Steel Type Hitachi YXR7 High...



knivesandstones.us


----------



## hukdizzle

tostadas said:


> Sukenari YXR7 in a few different styles available at K&S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sukenari (佑成) YXR7 HSTS Hairline Gyuto
> 
> 
> 210mm 240mm Weight 172 g 223 g Total Length 353 mm 392 mm Tip to Heel Length 202 mm 233 mm Blade Height at Heel 48 mm 50.6 mm Width of Spine Above Heel 2.5 mm 2.6 mm Width of Spine at Middle of Blade 2.2 mm 2.4 mm Width of Spine at 1cm from the Tip 1.0 mm 1.0 mm Steel Type Hitachi YXR7 High...
> 
> 
> 
> knivesandstones.us



Interesting specs and testimonial from James. At that height and price point, I cannot help but compare it to a Yoshi SKD. I know the profiles are different and of course the YXR7 may be slightly harder but the Yoshi SKD12 knives are no slouch either and some of the best performance grinds in the business. I guess it comes down to profile preference as well as getting an extra 10mm out of the Yoshi. Hmm.....

I swear, if for some reason we could convince Mr. Yamamoto to make a run of his knives at a ~56mm heel height they would sell out before they were even produced. I'd legit main a tall Yoshi SKD12 and 90% of my knives would sit on the wall collecting dust.


----------



## jedy617

hukdizzle said:


> Interesting specs and testimonial from James. At that height and price point, I cannot help but compare it to a Yoshi SKD. I know the profiles are different and of course the YXR7 may be slightly harder but the Yoshi SKD12 knives are no slouch either and some of the best performance grinds in the business. I guess it comes down to profile preference as well as getting an extra 10mm out of the Yoshi. Hmm.....
> 
> I swear, if for some reason we could convince Mr. Yamamoto to make a run of his knives at a ~56mm heel height they would sell out before they were even produced. I'd legit main a tall Yoshi SKD12 and 90% of my knives would sit on the wall collecting dust.


YXR7 is very different than SKD. YXR7 is super duper tough. You can hack through bamboo with it without damage


----------



## hukdizzle

jedy617 said:


> YXR7 is very different than SKD. YXR7 is super duper tough. You can hack through bamboo with it without damage



Yes, I read a bit about it and semi-matrix steels and it definitely seems very tough. However, for a gyuto I feel like a properly treated SKD12 is more than enough for it's intended use. Maybe someone would entertain making a clever or a honesuki out of YXR7!


----------



## spaceconvoy

hukdizzle said:


> At that height and price point, I cannot help but compare it to a Yoshi SKD. I know the profiles are different and of course the YXR7 may be slightly harder...





jedy617 said:


> YXR7 is very different than SKD



Grind is very different too. Sukenari is a midweight with good convexity but almost no distal taper and a thick-ish tip. Yoshi is a quasi-laser with a thicker spine and nice taper but only very subtle convexity. If the YXR7 is anything like my ginsan, the Sukenari will need some thinning, which won't be fun with that steel.


----------



## jedy617

spaceconvoy said:


> Grind is very different too. Sukenari is a midweight with good convexity but almost no distal taper and a thick-ish tip. Yoshi is a quasi-laser with a thicker spine and nice taper but only very subtle convexity. If the YXR7 is anything like my ginsan, the Sukenari will need some thinning, which won't be fun with that steel.


shouldn't be a problem it's not a heavy carbide steel and it's stainless clad anyway. Regardless not for me, I have my Sukenari ZDP I'm quite happy with


----------



## tally-ho

HAP-10 is between HAP-40 and YXR7, a bit less wear resistance than HAP-40 but more than YXR7, a bit less toughness than YXR7 but more than HAP-40 and described to be more specificaly resistant to micro-chipping.
I would go for HAP-10 instead of the two others.


----------



## labor of love

Kudos to whoever beat me to this rare old school Yoshikane skd 








Yoshikane Kasumi SKD Gyuto 240mm


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com




Would’ve been the first knife ive bought in a year and a half lol


----------



## JaVa

labor of love said:


> Kudos to whoever beat me to this rare old school Yoshikane skd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshikane Kasumi SKD Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would’ve been the first knife ive bought in a year and a half lol


That's my unicorn right there. Would've also grabbed it, but too slow too. Could've been 2mm taller. Other than that just perfect.


----------



## kpham12

labor of love said:


> Kudos to whoever beat me to this rare old school Yoshikane skd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshikane Kasumi SKD Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would’ve been the first knife ive bought in a year and a half lol



Ugh, I’ve always wanted to try one of these because I didn’t start getting into knives until after all the variants of the Yoshikane SKD started to get lighter and thinner. This old school one looks so nice.


----------



## superworrier

Interesting. The grind is much higher, looks like a Heiji


----------



## jedy617

tally-ho said:


> HAP-10 is between HAP-40 and YXR7, a bit less wear resistance than HAP-40 but more than YXR7, a bit less toughness than YXR7 but more than HAP-40 and described to be more specificaly resistant to micro-chipping.
> I would go for HAP-10 instead of the two others.


Never seen hap-10 in a kitchen knife before though have you?


----------



## toast

labor of love said:


> Kudos to whoever beat me to this rare old school Yoshikane skd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshikane Kasumi SKD Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would’ve been the first knife ive bought in a year and a half lol



Just finding out that this exists now, but it seems like such a perfect option. Of course it’s NOS


----------



## Martyn

Shigefusa Kitaeji Nakiri and KU santoku available at dictum
Shigefusa Hocho Kitaeji, Usuba, Vegetable Knife | Traditional hocho | Dictum
Shigefusa Hocho Kasumi, Santoku, All-purpose Knife | Traditional hocho | Dictum


----------



## Markcg

That usuba looks suspiciously like a nakiri


----------



## Apocalypse

Martyn said:


> Shigefusa Kitaeji Usuba and KU santoku available at dictum
> Shigefusa Hocho Kitaeji, Usuba, Vegetable Knife | Traditional hocho | Dictum
> Shigefusa Hocho Kasumi, Santoku, All-purpose Knife | Traditional hocho | Dictum



You rock! Thank you! Super glad I didn't win the auction for triple the amount now


----------



## Apocalypse

Markcg said:


> That usuba looks suspiciously like a nakiri



Definitely hoping the picture is off haha


----------



## ynot1985

it is a nakiri.. price is decent ... not far off what I paid from them 4 years ago

actually its the same price as what I paid in Aug 2017.

so whoever wants this.. BUY IT. I don't need another double of a knife unfortunately


----------



## Martyn

Markcg said:


> That usuba looks suspiciously like a nakiri


yeah - I guess it is a nakiri indeed. product description says double bevel. 
nevertheless, still a good deal


----------



## Apocalypse

Martyn said:


> yeah - I guess it is a nakiri indeed. product description says double bevel.
> nevertheless, still a good deal



Push comes to shove it is still a good price.


----------



## JayS20

Anyone knows how high they usually go since the price for a Shig KItaeji seems quite good? Don' t really see kitaeji Nakiri.
Also how does it compare to the KU Nakiri which is okay but also rather cheap?


----------



## ynot1985

JayS20 said:


> Anyone knows how high they usually go since the price for a Shig KItaeji seems quite good? Don' t really see kitaeji Nakiri.
> Also how does it compare to the KU Nakiri which is okay but also rather cheap?



$800-$1000 on the secondary market is my rough guess. Kitaeji will always cut better than KU

kitaeji Nakiris are around.

Its the kasumi nakiris that are true unicorns...


----------



## Jovidah

Dictum must have missed the memo on the Shig price explosion...


----------



## Moooza

No email alert on restock - and infinite stock. I think people may be disappointed...


----------



## sansho

i ordered 5 and am very excited to make a bundle reselling them.


----------



## Martyn

Apocalypse said:


> Definitely hoping the picture is off haha


Nakiri is much better for daily use lol
Usuba will just end up in your closet


----------



## Apocalypse

Moooza said:


> No email alert on restock - and infinite stock. I think people may be disappointed...



Oh. Maybe so.


----------



## iandustries

Anyone with thoughts on the new majime presale ?









Majime Limited Edition -Pre Order


The pre order has closed! Those who purchased the preorder will receive The Majime Limited Edition end February 2022. THE MAJIME LIMITED EDITION IS...




www.majimeknives.com


----------



## tostadas

iandustries said:


> Anyone with thoughts on the new majime presale ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majime Limited Edition -Pre Order
> 
> 
> The pre order has closed! Those who purchased the preorder will receive The Majime Limited Edition end February 2022. THE MAJIME LIMITED EDITION IS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.majimeknives.com


Looks to me like it would be a pain to clean.


----------



## Apocalypse

iandustries said:


> Anyone with thoughts on the new majime presale ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majime Limited Edition -Pre Order
> 
> 
> The pre order has closed! Those who purchased the preorder will receive The Majime Limited Edition end February 2022. THE MAJIME LIMITED EDITION IS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.majimeknives.com



I asked how it works for precision work he says it's just as good at precision as being a workhorse. I'm skeptical but maybe he figured something out. Guess we'll see once some people have them.


----------



## Apocalypse

tostadas said:


> Looks to me like it would be a pain to clean.



Definitely cleaning will be more hastle.


----------



## vxd

Apocalypse said:


> Definitely cleaning will be more hastle.


Dishwasher..


----------



## toast

Apocalypse said:


> I asked how it works for precision work he says it's just as good at precision as being a workhorse. I'm skeptical but maybe he figured something out. Guess we'll see once some people have them.



There are lots of good reasons to spend $500 on a knife but I'm not sure the promise of a do-it-all knife is one of them. Leave that to Victorinox and the like.


----------



## crockerculinary

Max’s knives kick some serious ass. The ones I’ve used were wicked. He is an extremely thoughtful and skilled knife maker, and an equally thoughtful and skilled knife user and chef. As well as having super super high standards. (Also a really nice and kind human) I know he is really happy and excited about this knife, and I know he wouldn’t be if it didn’t perform really well. His videos so far have shown excellent food release, including food release while push cutting whole chicken breast, which is actually pretty phenomenal. I agree cleaning will be a little more work, but honestly nothing a sponge and soapy water couldn’t handle, and since it’s aeb-l making sure you get every drop of moisture off isnt the biggest concern, but even that I think your average towel could do the trick just fine. He’s put a lot of time and care into developing this knife because he wants to offer great performance and good value. Personally I love seeing makers try to innovate, especially when they are doing it for all the right reasons.


----------



## tostadas

crockerculinary said:


> Max’s knives kick some serious ass. The ones I’ve used were wicked. He is an extremely thoughtful and skilled knife maker, and an equally thoughtful and skilled knife user and chef. As well as having super super high standards. (Also a really nice and kind human) I know he is really happy and excited about this knife, and I know he wouldn’t be if it didn’t perform really well. His videos so far have shown excellent food release, including food release while push cutting whole chicken breast, which is actually pretty phenomenal. I agree cleaning will be a little more work, but honestly nothing a sponge and soapy water couldn’t handle, and since it’s aeb-l making sure you get every drop of moisture off isnt the biggest concern, but even that I think your average towel could do the trick just fine. He’s put a lot of time and care into developing this knife because he wants to offer great performance and good value. Personally I love seeing makers try to innovate, especially when they are doing it for all the right reasons.


I'll admit that when I clicked on the link, I expected something similar to that kickstarter thing that looked like a rolling garage door. But browsing his previous knives, this guy looks legit. I'm still skeptical about the finish but he certainly doesnt look like the type of maker that would put his name behind a low quality product


----------



## JayS20

Scheepersbult is doing similar concepts.
I got to try this one 

Food release was quite good and it did cut well. It could have cut a tiny bit better if you like more of a laser feeling but still really pleasant. The thing which hinders the smoothest cut is the transition from the lower bladeface which was also a bit too polished to the hollow with the grooves. Cleaning wasn't a problem especially if you don't let stuff dry on your knife. Though Majimes grooves are a bit bigger and continue to do so. Will highly likely still be a good knife but for 500$ still quite some knives available or spend some more and get a nice custom. Also just 180mm.


----------



## daniel_il

JCK is doing sale, mostly 5%-10% all over the website.


----------



## iandustries

crockerculinary said:


> Max’s knives kick some serious ass. The ones I’ve used were wicked. He is an extremely thoughtful and skilled knife maker, and an equally thoughtful and skilled knife user and chef. As well as having super super high standards. (Also a really nice and kind human) I know he is really happy and excited about this knife, and I know he wouldn’t be if it didn’t perform really well. His videos so far have shown excellent food release, including food release while push cutting whole chicken breast, which is actually pretty phenomenal. I agree cleaning will be a little more work, but honestly nothing a sponge and soapy water couldn’t handle, and since it’s aeb-l making sure you get every drop of moisture off isnt the biggest concern, but even that I think your average towel could do the trick just fine. He’s put a lot of time and care into developing this knife because he wants to offer great performance and good value. Personally I love seeing makers try to innovate, especially when they are doing it for all the right reasons.



yeah i ve been following him for awhile now, and food release on his knives look insane. the chicken breast video as well lol. getting a custom from him is a dream for me. might have to settle for this release. still deciding


----------



## pgugger

Couple of Shigefusa gyutos at Aframes


----------



## Bear

Fuji Dami on ToGo classifieds.


----------



## tostadas

Bear said:


> Fuji Dami on ToGo classifieds.


Too late, its gone. That was a good price


----------



## noj

What is "classifieds" on ToGo? Same as new arrivals, or something I don't see?


----------



## drsmp

__





Classifieds - Chefknivestogo Forums






www.chefknivestogoforums.com


----------



## noj

Never looked there. Thank you.


----------



## bonody

240mm Manaka on Bernal Trade Ins









2nd Hand Trade In Kosuke Manaka 240mm Gyuto KU Clad Shirogami 2 W Box


Hand laminated mild steel clad shirogami 2 gyuto made by blacksmith Kosuke Manaka in Kasukabe in Saitama Pref. A younger blacksmith Manaka inherited a blacksmithing shop and taught himself knife making, he hand laminates his knives rather than using pre-laminated sheet. Great rustic feel on this...




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## EricEricEric

There are a few of them available here 









Mazaki Damascus Gyuto 240mm


Naoki Mazaki is a blacksmith located in Sanjo, Niigata. He works alone in his small workshop and handles all aspects of his knife making. This blade is forged with a core steel of Aogami #2 steel and cladded in a handmade suminagashi iron damascus.The bevels are finished by hand on japanese...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

I think that Mazaki dammy has been there at CKC forever.


----------



## Jville

EricEricEric said:


> There are a few of them available here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki Damascus Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Naoki Mazaki is a blacksmith located in Sanjo, Niigata. He works alone in his small workshop and handles all aspects of his knife making. This blade is forged with a core steel of Aogami #2 steel and cladded in a handmade suminagashi iron damascus.The bevels are finished by hand on japanese...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com


I feel like these would of sold along time ago, if it had not been for that handle.


----------



## superworrier

Jville said:


> I feel like these would of sold along time ago, if it had not been for that handle.


It's funny. They rehandled some of the Niheis but those handles are 100x better. Looks aside, the fit and finish of those Maz handles is awful.


----------



## tostadas

Jville said:


> I feel like these would of sold along time ago, if it had not been for that handle.


That color scheme on this version was a poor business decision. I can't imagine that horn, or even a darker wood would cost any significant amount more to produce.


----------



## Jville

tostadas said:


> That color scheme on this version was a poor business decision. I can't imagine that horn, or even a darker wood would cost any significant amount more to produce.


Yup, exactly, they could of put a basic ho wood black horn or something similiar and it would of been fine.


----------



## Corradobrit1

EricEricEric said:


> There are a few of them available here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki Damascus Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Naoki Mazaki is a blacksmith located in Sanjo, Niigata. He works alone in his small workshop and handles all aspects of his knife making. This blade is forged with a core steel of Aogami #2 steel and cladded in a handmade suminagashi iron damascus.The bevels are finished by hand on japanese...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com


For 'handmade' suminagashi dammy that cladding looks awfully generic.....
No comment on the handle. Thats been bashed to death already


----------



## superworrier

tostadas said:


> That color scheme on this version was a poor business decision. I can't imagine that horn, or even a darker wood would cost any significant amount more to produce.


Honestly it’s not just the looks. The wood is rough and feels terrible. It’s like it wasn’t sanded after shaping it.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

What I don’t like about that knife, other than the price, is the triangle profile. Couldn’t get interested in any Mazaki from the Dec 2020 batch.


----------



## esoo

Well, Knifewear has a couple as well - with better looking handles. The price however is a bit extreme.








Mazaki Aogami Damascus Gyuto 240mm


About the shape - Inspired by the profile of a traditional European chef knife, gyutos are a multi purpose knife with a slight meat cutting bias and “gyuto” even translates to “cow sword”. If you want one knife to do it all, This is it. The longer blade typically gives the blade a forward...




knifewear.com


----------



## PtownPhil

My friend decided to let it go.


----------



## Midsummer

PtownPhil said:


> My friend decided to let it go.
> View attachment 152414



Had it in my cart and it was bought out from under me. I hope he enjoys it!


----------



## pleue

I will! Sorry buddy! Never had a shig before or a 210 nakiri.


----------



## PtownPhil

Midsummer said:


> Had it in my cart and it was bought out from under me. I hope he enjoys it!


I'm sorry, but that is not my friend. We both have one.


----------



## Midsummer

pleue said:


> I will! Sorry buddy! Never had a shig before or a 210 nakiri.



I have a couple of 210 nakiri. I do not like the 165 length Nakiri at all. When I found the 210; I found I really liked them! There is more weight and that makes a difference. Also your product choices are not so limited as with the shorter knife.

I hope you enjoy it as much as I would and never let it go!! 

But, If you do ever let it go, let me know.


----------



## pleue

Most of the 210's I've seen are super tall and cleaver-eqsue. Have wanted a normal heel height 210 to try for a while. I remember being a young cook at JWW in the bay and looking at shigs back when they were ~$400 for a 240 gyuto and thinking there was no way I could/would ever afford one. I have a bunch of 180's (heiji, markin, kochi, carter, tilman, konosuke) but never found a 210 that fit the bill. Very excited.


----------



## tostadas

Bernal's knife of the week is their special carbon steel half-serrated bread/chef knife








K Sabatier Tartine Bernal Collaborative 10" Chef Carbon Steel Olive Handle


K Sabatier / Bernal Cutlery / Tartine Bakery 10" chef with serrated tip. Drop forged carbon steel blade. Riveted olive wood handle with red and blue inner space




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## Jovidah

Interesting idea. Why not have the serrations go all the way though?


----------



## daniel_il

Chubo got takeda classic iron clad cleaver and 270 gyuto


----------



## toast

Yanick Puig getting posted to Carbon's site Friday, 11am MST


----------



## tostadas

Brand new project knife available at CKC








Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi White #1 Gyuto 210mm Pakka Handle (No Bolster/ Fine Finish)


Brand: Morihei 森平Producing Area: Tokyo/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 210mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Pakka WesternTotal Length: 332mmEdge Length: 212mmHandle to Tip Length: 214mmBlade Height: 50mmThickness: 3.4mmHandle Length: 118mmWeight...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## Hassanbensober

PtownPhil said:


> My friend decided to let it go.
> View attachment 152414


Seriously salty I missed this! Someday hopefully..


----------



## PtownPhil

Hassanbensober said:


> Seriously salty I missed this! Someday hopefully..


I would've, but I bought


Hassanbensober said:


> Seriously salty I missed this! Someday hopefully..


I let go when I found a 240 usuba.


----------



## tcmx3

tostadas said:


> Brand new project knife available at CKC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi White #1 Gyuto 210mm Pakka Handle (No Bolster/ Fine Finish)
> 
> 
> Brand: Morihei 森平Producing Area: Tokyo/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 210mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Pakka WesternTotal Length: 332mmEdge Length: 212mmHandle to Tip Length: 214mmBlade Height: 50mmThickness: 3.4mmHandle Length: 118mmWeight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com



fine finish is only half a project knife, and it's the easier half.


----------



## Southpaw

Man that giant Nakiri would’ve been awesome


----------



## tally-ho

daniel_il said:


> Chubo got takeda classic iron clad cleaver and 270 gyuto


There's also Takeda classic 240 medium at CKTG
EDIT : sorry, all gone now. There's still the AS stainless clad large cleaver.


----------



## superworrier

Jovidah said:


> Interesting idea. Why not have the serrations go all the way though?


I think the idea is you break the crust with the serrations and slice through the crumb with the straight part


----------



## tchan001

Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Kiyoshi Kato) kurouchi aogami 240mm gyuto


Buy Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Kiyoshi Kato) kurouchi aogami 240mm gyuto from Zahocho Knives Tokyo at the best price. Order your new Japanese knife now




zahocho.com


----------



## timebard

Modern Cooking has a nice batch of 230/250 honyaki by Fredrik Spare.









MCX


MCX MCX represents a collection of products that Modern Cooking has designed and developed in collaboration with talented artisan craftsmen and women from around the world. Each product features the unique design language of the artisan craftsperson, merged with design elements and insights from...




moderncooking.com


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

PtownPhil said:


> My friend decided to let it go.
> View attachment 152414


**** me


----------



## daniel_il

timebard said:


> Modern Cooking has a nice batch of 230/250 honyaki by Fredrik Spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MCX
> 
> 
> MCX MCX represents a collection of products that Modern Cooking has designed and developed in collaboration with talented artisan craftsmen and women from around the world. Each product features the unique design language of the artisan craftsperson, merged with design elements and insights from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moderncooking.com



have you tried anything from him?


----------



## birdsfan

timebard said:


> Modern Cooking has a nice batch of 230/250 honyaki by Fredrik Spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MCX
> 
> 
> MCX MCX represents a collection of products that Modern Cooking has designed and developed in collaboration with talented artisan craftsmen and women from around the world. Each product features the unique design language of the artisan craftsperson, merged with design elements and insights from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moderncooking.com



I just pulled the trigger. I have never tried any of his work, but I have heard great things. Great price on a differentially hardened blade too.


----------



## daniel_il

birdsfan said:


> I just pulled the trigger. I have never tried any of his work, but I have heard great things. Great price on a differentially hardened blade too.



any rough idea about weight and height? look like nice convex grind, not crazy about the handle but looks like a great value.


----------



## tostadas

daniel_il said:


> any rough idea about weight and height? look like nice convex grind, not crazy about the handle but looks like a great value.


Its on the site. You need to expand the details.


----------



## birdsfan

There were stats listed on the site:


size: 230mm
Core Steel: 26c3
HRC: 66
Blade Finish: Mono Steel, Forged Finish with Hamon
Grind: Convex
Spine Heel: 3.45mm
Spine Mid: 2.33mm
Spine Tip (20mm before): 1mm
Blade Height: 53mm
Weight: 176g

This shape is one of my favorite. Very comfortable to use, the chamfers on the top of the handle indexes your grip nicely. I have fitted a third of my knives with the heart-shaped wa


----------



## tostadas

birdsfan said:


> This shape is one of my favorite. Very comfortable to use, the chamfers on the top of the handle indexes your grip nicely. I have fitted a third of my knives with the heart-shaped wa



Agreed, this is an awesome handle shape. The three that I have with similar shape, including one which I poorly constructed myself, are the most comfortable handles I have.


----------



## timebard

daniel_il said:


> have you tried anything from him?



Nope but I just pulled the trigger on the 230mm version. The dimensions are pretty much exactly what I've been looking for recently plus I've never used a honyaki before.


----------



## xsmx13

timebard said:


> Modern Cooking has a nice batch of 230/250 honyaki by Fredrik Spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MCX
> 
> 
> MCX MCX represents a collection of products that Modern Cooking has designed and developed in collaboration with talented artisan craftsmen and women from around the world. Each product features the unique design language of the artisan craftsperson, merged with design elements and insights from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moderncooking.com


Thank you! Just pulled the trigger on a 250mm. Looking forward to trying the spicy white steel!


----------



## birdsfan

+1 on that! Thanks @timebard for sharing!


----------



## daniel_il

birdsfan said:


> There were stats listed on the site:
> 
> 
> size: 230mm
> Core Steel: 26c3
> HRC: 66
> Blade Finish: Mono Steel, Forged Finish with Hamon
> Grind: Convex
> Spine Heel: 3.45mm
> Spine Mid: 2.33mm
> Spine Tip (20mm before): 1mm
> Blade Height: 53mm
> Weight: 176g
> 
> This shape is one of my favorite. Very comfortable to use, the chamfers on the top of the handle indexes your grip nicely. I have fitted a third of my knives with the heart-shaped wa



thanks i missed this part!

i expected them to be heavier, didnt expect a mid weight.

quite like the 250mm, look like a very promising gyuto. i might go for it tomorrow if i lost on the yanick.


----------



## TSF415

seesshhh 66 hrc on the spicy white


----------



## tcmx3

timebard said:


> Modern Cooking has a nice batch of 230/250 honyaki by Fredrik Spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MCX
> 
> 
> MCX MCX represents a collection of products that Modern Cooking has designed and developed in collaboration with talented artisan craftsmen and women from around the world. Each product features the unique design language of the artisan craftsperson, merged with design elements and insights from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moderncooking.com



Im surprised that the 230s sold out before the 250s.

the 250s are listed at 56mm blade height, so you get 3mm extra height and 20mm extra length for 10 dollars, that's just insane on a 26c3 honyaki IMO. I was poking around last night and the upcharge from 210 -> 240 on most Japanese honyakis is like, 300 or 400 dollars? 250 x 56 is big but it's not unmanageable, at least IMO, 195 grams is a bit on the light side but it's at least enough to get me on board. the profile on these, both the 230 and the 250 looks absolutely incredible to me, but then I like em pointy.

with shipping my order was 350. given Spare's reputation, I find it impossible to imagine this isnt the deal of the century and I got a Kato at pre-hype prices.

btw this isnt gonna cause me to cancel my book order with Fredrik either. I may just change what I get from him since I was going to get a 26c3 honyaki. now I might ask him to make it wrought iron san mai instead.


----------



## esoo

Goddamn it. I wanted one of the 230 Spare since he posted it on his instagram and I missed.


----------



## aaoueee

Just got a 250 -- incredible value. I love my ~200 Damascus gyuto from Spare.


----------



## Southpaw

Mitsuaki Takada posted this today






I hear his Suminigashi knives end up TERRIBLE and are a MUST AVOID! But I tell you what, you guys all wait to buy yours until AFTER I’ve gotten mine and I’ll let you know if it’s worth buying or not


----------



## Sdo

tcmx3 said:


> Im surprised that the 230s sold out before the 250s.
> 
> the 250s are listed at 56mm blade height, so you get 3mm extra height and 20mm extra length for 10 dollars, that's just insane on a 26c3 honyaki IMO. I was poking around last night and the upcharge from 210 -> 240 on most Japanese honyakis is like, 300 or 400 dollars? 250 x 56 is big but it's not unmanageable, at least IMO, 195 grams is a bit on the light side but it's at least enough to get me on board. the profile on these, both the 230 and the 250 looks absolutely incredible to me, but then I like em pointy.
> 
> with shipping my order was 350. given Spare's reputation, I find it impossible to imagine this isnt the deal of the century and I got a Kato at pre-hype prices.
> 
> btw this isnt gonna cause me to cancel my book order with Fredrik either. I may just change what I get from him since I was going to get a 26c3 honyaki. now I might ask him to make it wrought iron san mai instead.


Had it in my Cart as it really is a killer deal. 300EUR for an Honyaki from Fredrik Spare? Congrats to the ones who were able to get one.

Reason I did not pull the trigger is that I have a Spare´s custom on it's way. In the meantime I have tried to find a million reason to have two Spare knives at the same time. Most of the reasons seemed pretty reasonable...Lol. But damn, that was really hard to resist!

I guess I will have to make another order with Fredrik for a 225/230mm honyaki.

EDIT : When discussing my custom with Fredrik he told me that 220mm or 240mm would be the same price. However, not sure if this applies to all of his work.

Cheers!


----------



## esoo

Southpaw said:


> Mitsuaki Takada posted this today
> View attachment 152671
> 
> 
> I hear his Suminigashi knives end up TERRIBLE and are a MUST AVOID! But I tell you what, you guys all wait to buy yours until AFTER I’ve gotten mine and I’ll let you know if it’s worth buying or not



I've heard they're righty biased. I'll take one for the lefty team - wait for me to get one and I'll let you know 










I really don't have a clue, just being a pain....


----------



## cooktocut

Two catchies up on his site!


----------



## Todd762

They are sold now


----------



## moderncooking

Hey Folks, 

Regarding the MCX Fredrik Spåre custom Gyuto that we released yesterday, I just wanted to let you know that Fredrik and I have been following along. We really appreciate all the positive feedback that has been posted here. I have been using one of the 230mm blades in my kitchen for the last week or so and although I am biased, I am super happy with it. 

Anyway, we always planed for this to be a limited and exclusive release, but as it seems there are a lot of people here that missed out we are considering a second batch. If you missed out and you would like the chance to get your hands on one we will consider another batch if there is enough interest.

So, if you would like one please shoot expressions of interest to [email protected]

To those who managed to secure one from the first batch, they are packed and will be shipped with UPS today. I am afraid that we may experience some delays in delivery as a result of the current holiday madness, but either way we can't wait to read your feedback.

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## tally-ho

moderncooking said:


> Anyway, we always planed for this to be a limited and exclusive release, but as it seems there are a lot of people here that missed out we are considering a second batch.


A second batch of a limited and exclusive release so quickly after this limited and exclusive release of 230 and 250 batches ?...that was fast. 
You should work on the next KKF massdrop instead.


----------



## tcmx3

tally-ho said:


> A second batch of a limited and exclusive release so quickly after this limited and exclusive release of 230 and 250 batches ?...that was fast.



who does exclusivity even benefit? if people want knives make more knives. 

if people are buying knives to flip and are mad that Im suggesting that there should be enough for everyone to have one they can fight me.


----------



## tally-ho

I don't care much about exclusivity and people flipping things but I do appreciate paradoxes in general and this one was just too good to not be pointed out :
"The X represents Exclusivity and Rarity. Each series of products is limited to 10 pieces".


----------



## tostadas

tcmx3 said:


> who does exclusivity even benefit? if people want knives make more knives.


This one did seem exclusive having both the hamon line, and being forged out (as opposed to simply ground). Frederik mentioned in my chat with him that typically the ones he makes with hamon line, arent forged out. I have a custom coming from Frederik, but I'm also looking forward to one that I also ordered from this recent batch as well that has both of these features.

Im not sure if that really answered your question at all. But just my thoughts. Frederik seems like a really cool guy, and his work looks great.


----------



## moderncooking

tally-ho said:


> A second batch of a limited and exclusive release so quickly after this limited and exclusive release of 230 and 250 batches ?...that was fast.
> You should work on the next KKF massdrop instead.



Haha, we might well do that. MCX Massdrop, it does have a nice ring too it.

We have already started discussing the next design and I am certainly open to hearing ideas / requests on that front. 

Once we complete this second batch of this version, we might have a similar knife down the road, but it certainly won't be identical to this one.


----------



## tcmx3

moderncooking said:


> Haha, we might well do that. MCX Massdrop, it does have a nice ring too it.
> 
> We have already started discussing the next design and I am certainly open to hearing ideas / requests on that front.
> 
> Once we complete this second batch of this version, we might have a similar knife down the road, but it certainly won't be identical to this one.



wrought iron wide bevel?

Ill take two.


----------



## moderncooking

tcmx3 said:


> who does exclusivity even benefit? if people want knives make more knives.
> 
> If people are buying knives to flip and are mad that Im suggesting that there should be enough for everyone to have one they can fight me.



From our perspective its about forcing us to move on to something new and to continue to innovate. Its about the creative side of things. We see a lot of knives and we have a lot of conversations about them with collectors and enthusiasts. 


It was feedback from those conversations that led to the 230/250 size options. 
It was personal preference that drove the Hex/Round handle
The forged finish and honyaki combination was something that Fredrik had developed and I really liked.
The profile is something that I developed, but I certainly took some inspiration from the likes of Masamoto and Kamon on that.

Maybe next time everyone will hate what we come up with and we won't be able to sell the 10 we make. 

So, keeping the batches small allows us to experiment and play with new ideas, while limiting our risk. 

Small batches also works well with the makers who in most cases work alone and can't make huge numbers of knives.


----------



## moderncooking

tcmx3 said:


> wrought iron wide bevel?
> 
> Ill take two.



Love both ideas! 

I am massive fan of the wrought iron and the wide bevel. 

Might hit Jonas Johnsson up on that idea. He makes a fantastic wrought iron San Mai


----------



## Knivperson

moderncooking said:


> Haha, we might well do that. MCX Massdrop, it does have a nice ring too it.
> 
> We have already started discussing the next design and I am certainly open to hearing ideas / requests on that front.
> 
> Once we complete this second batch of this version, we might have a similar knife down the road, but it certainly won't be identical to this one.


Definately an S-grind gyuto!


----------



## Knivperson

To me, wrought iron and 26c3 is about to be a classic swedish combo!


----------



## tcmx3

moderncooking said:


> From our perspective its about forcing us to move on to something new and to continue to innovate. Its about the creative side of things. We see a lot of knives and we have a lot of conversations about them with collectors and enthusiasts.
> 
> 
> It was feedback from those conversations that led to the 230/250 size options.
> It was personal preference that drove the Hex/Round handle
> The forged finish and honyaki combination was something that Fredrik had developed and I really liked.
> The profile is something that I developed, but I certainly took some inspiration from the likes of Masamoto and Kamon on that.
> 
> Maybe next time everyone will hate what we come up with and we won't be able to sell the 10 we make.
> 
> So, keeping the batches small allows us to experiment and play with new ideas, while limiting our risk.
> 
> Small batches also works well with the makers who in most cases work alone and can't make huge numbers of knives.



these are mostly 'problems' that are well addressed by doing batches though.

I just mean in a general sense right I dont like limited/numbered editions whose goal is just to be flip bait. I intend to hammer on my 250 and I intend to hammer on my custom order from Fredrik which is slated for early next year.


----------



## moderncooking

Knivperson said:


> To me, wrought iron and 26c3 is about to be a classic swedish combo!



I have been saying that for months!

The Swedish are really developing a brand of their own and its very exciting to watch unfold. I have a lot of love for those guys up in the north. They work hard, they create some very unique and beautiful knives and they dont go crazy with the price tag.

Soon we will be Saying Japanese Knives, German Knives and Swedish Knives. I also have to mention Austrian Knives, those guys are incredibly innovative


----------



## moderncooking

tcmx3 said:


> these are mostly 'problems' that are well addressed by doing batches though.
> 
> I just mean in a general sense right I dont like limited/numbered editions whose goal is just to be flip bait. I intend to hammer on my 250 and I intend to hammer on my custom order from Fredrik which is slated for early next year.



I appreciate that and in general I think we will be sticking to the small numbers. I can see how suddenly turning around and offering more may come across as superficial.

I think that in general we will genuinely be sticking to the small numbers, but I did feel terrible about the few people that missed out on this release and Fredrik said that he would be able to squeeze a few more in if we wanted to offer those who missed out a second chance.

To be perfectly honest I never expected them to sell so quickly. We had one or two people ask about them before the release and it was those guys who ended up missing out.

This is a new concept for us and in the future I will do a much better job of communicating the release timing so that everyone gets a fair crack at what we develop.


----------



## tally-ho

moderncooking said:


> To be perfectly honest I never expected them to sell so quickly.


If I remember well, the four knives from Fredrik you had in october were also sold quite fast, I jumped on the honyaki and don't regret it at all. Only the 20mm Damascus 1.2419 15n20 Cocobolo was sold after a few days.
His saya are also nice, convexed with clean and simple shapes, not too bulky, enough friction to hold the knife without the pin to secure it and the wood looks good. Fredrik offers a lot with an excellent price / quality ratio.


----------



## moderncooking

tally-ho said:


> If I remember well, the four knives from Fredrik you had in october were also sold quite fast, I jumped on the honyaki and don't regret it at all. Only the 20mm Damascus 1.2419 15n20 Cocobolo was sold after a few days.
> His saya are also nice, convexed with clean and simple shapes, not too bulky, enough friction to hold the knife without the pin to secure it and the wood looks good. Fredrik offers a lot with an excellent price / quality ratio.



Fredrik does phenomenal work and we have both discussed at length the fact that he could be charging substantially more for his work. I personally believe that it would be great for the industry to see more quality work like Fredrik's at prices like these. 

P.s. Just connected with who you are. Don't know what the etiquette is with naming names, but thanks for your continued support H.


----------



## xsmx13

tally-ho said:


> If I remember well, the four knives from Fredrik you had in october were also sold quite fast, I jumped on the honyaki and don't regret it at all. Only the 20mm Damascus 1.2419 15n20 Cocobolo was sold after a few days.
> His saya are also nice, convexed with clean and simple shapes, not too bulky, enough friction to hold the knife without the pin to secure it and the wood looks good. Fredrik offers a lot with an excellent price / quality ratio.



I grabbed the 52100 from this batch. It's a little smaller than I'd generally go for, but I was curious about his work. I haven't sharpened it yet or had it long enough to speak to edge retention, but I'm still shocked to get something with this quality of work at the price point. Definitely glad I picked this one up.


----------



## moderncooking

xsmx13 said:


> I grabbed the 52100 from this batch. It's a little smaller than I'd generally go for, but I was curious about his work. I haven't sharpened it yet or had it long enough to speak to edge retention, but I'm still shocked to get something with this quality of work at the price point. Definitely glad I picked this one up.



It might be obvious considering the sizing on the MCX versions, but the sizing on that first batch didn't really meet my preferences either, fit and finish, styling and reasonable pricing makes it totally work though.

Its been less than a year since we began working with knife makers from outside of Japan and the support we have received from the maker community, particularly in Europe and Australia as well as the enthusiast and collectors has been phenomenal. Thanks for being one of those supporters G, I know that you have, at this stage, become a regular. 

P.s. how is that Lew Griffin blade going?


----------



## daniel_il

moderncooking said:


> It might be obvious considering the sizing on the MCX versions, but the sizing on that first batch didn't really meet my preferences either, fit and finish, styling and reasonable pricing makes it totally work though.
> 
> Its been less than a year since we began working with knife makers from outside of Japan and the support we have received from the maker community, particularly in Europe and Australia as well as the enthusiast and collectors has been phenomenal. Thanks for being one of those supporters G, I know that you have, at this stage, become a regular.
> 
> P.s. how is that Lew Griffin blade going?



its really amazing from you to create this collaborations. Im really appreciate the innovative side of things.

Honestly I didn’t knew much about your shop and spare knives before this sale. For sure you earned me as a future customer.

looking forward getting one of the second batch.

a batch of cleavers could be nice too


----------



## moderncooking

daniel_il said:


> its really amazing from you to create this collaborations. Im really appreciate the innovative side of things.
> 
> Honestly I didn’t knew much about your shop and spare knives before this sale. For sure you earned me as a future customer.
> 
> looking forward getting one of the second batch.
> 
> a batch of cleavers could be nice too



Thank Daniel,

Always happy to introduce a fellow knife enthusiast to a new maker. A cleaver could be fun for sure. I have been talking to Martin Huber about doing a cleaver, but we will do a batch with him.


----------



## Delat

moderncooking said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Regarding the MCX Fredrik Spåre custom Gyuto that we released yesterday, I just wanted to let you know that Fredrik and I have been following along. We really appreciate all the positive feedback that has been posted here. I have been using one of the 230mm blades in my kitchen for the last week or so and although I am biased, I am super happy with it.
> 
> Anyway, we always planed for this to be a limited and exclusive release, but as it seems there are a lot of people here that missed out we are considering a second batch. If you missed out and you would like the chance to get your hands on one we will consider another batch if there is enough interest.
> 
> So, if you would like one please shoot expressions of interest to [email protected]
> 
> To those who managed to secure one from the first batch, they are packed and will be shipped with UPS today. I am afraid that we may experience some delays in delivery as a result of the current holiday madness, but either way we can't wait to read your feedback.
> 
> Thanks,
> Peter
> 
> View attachment 152686



I have to admit the Modern Cooking has always been in my mental category of: “Super cool but totally unaffordable stuff” so while I have your website bookmarked I never actually go back to browse.

This collab has totally changed my perception and you can sign me up for a 230 if you do another batch. Followed you on instagram so I don’t miss out on your future releases!


----------



## tomsch

I'm also checking daily for the next MC releases. Since they sell out so fast it's a bit tricky


----------



## ExistentialHero

moderncooking said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Regarding the MCX Fredrik Spåre custom Gyuto that we released yesterday, I just wanted to let you know that Fredrik and I have been following along. We really appreciate all the positive feedback that has been posted here. I have been using one of the 230mm blades in my kitchen for the last week or so and although I am biased, I am super happy with it.
> 
> Anyway, we always planed for this to be a limited and exclusive release, but as it seems there are a lot of people here that missed out we are considering a second batch. If you missed out and you would like the chance to get your hands on one we will consider another batch if there is enough interest.
> 
> So, if you would like one please shoot expressions of interest to [email protected]
> 
> To those who managed to secure one from the first batch, they are packed and will be shipped with UPS today. I am afraid that we may experience some delays in delivery as a result of the current holiday madness, but either way we can't wait to read your feedback.
> 
> Thanks,
> Peter
> 
> View attachment 152686


If y'all happen to make a bigger one in the next batch...


----------



## pleue

Yes please 260-280?


----------



## moderncooking

Delat said:


> I have to admit the Modern Cooking has always been in my mental category of: “Super cool but totally unaffordable stuff” so while I have your website bookmarked I never actually go back to browse.
> 
> This collab has totally changed my perception and you can sign me up for a 230 if you do another batch. Followed you on instagram so I don’t miss out on your future releases!



Hey @Delat I totally understand that perspective and I am alway trying to find the "Super cool, but affordable stuff", but its hard to come buy in the western makers market. Lets just say that this is the first great option I have come across and I am always looking to bring more


----------



## moderncooking

ExistentialHero said:


> If y'all happen to make a bigger one in the next batch...



Bigger than 250? What are you looking for?


----------



## moderncooking

pleue said:


> Yes please 260-280?



Maybe in the future.


----------



## ExistentialHero

moderncooking said:


> Bigger than 250? What are you looking for?


Yeah, personally I like 270+/55+ on a gyuto, but no hard feelings if y'all don't do a run of ten knives on a custom order from me


----------



## moderncooking

ExistentialHero said:


> Yeah, personally I like 270+/55+ on a gyuto, but no hard feelings if y'all don't do a run of ten knives on a custom order from me



Haha, I have one in that size in my personal collection. Its unlikely as it is a less popular size than the 230 and 250, but I like mine. You never know.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

.


----------



## tostadas

Tosho is gonna drop a buttload (4) of Jiros at 10pm EST


----------



## xsmx13

moderncooking said:


> It might be obvious considering the sizing on the MCX versions, but the sizing on that first batch didn't really meet my preferences either, fit and finish, styling and reasonable pricing makes it totally work though.
> 
> Its been less than a year since we began working with knife makers from outside of Japan and the support we have received from the maker community, particularly in Europe and Australia as well as the enthusiast and collectors has been phenomenal. Thanks for being one of those supporters G, I know that you have, at this stage, become a regular.
> 
> P.s. how is that Lew Griffin blade going?





moderncooking said:


> It might be obvious considering the sizing on the MCX versions, but the sizing on that first batch didn't really meet my preferences either, fit and finish, styling and reasonable pricing makes it totally work though.
> 
> Its been less than a year since we began working with knife makers from outside of Japan and the support we have received from the maker community, particularly in Europe and Australia as well as the enthusiast and collectors has been phenomenal. Thanks for being one of those supporters G, I know that you have, at this stage, become a regular.
> 
> P.s. how is that Lew Griffin blade going?



Honestly, with a slew of other buys recently I haven't really put it to good use. This is in part because I want to put a fresh edge on it and haven't had much time between work, other knife projects and a 2 year old. That said, all across the board it looks and feels fantastic with impeccable fit and finish. It's pretty thin for an S-grind, yet it feels fairly substantial with one of the nicest handles I've ever seen. Pictures can't do the handle work justice.


----------



## PtownPhil

tostadas said:


> Tosho is gonna drop a buttload (4) of Jiros at 10pm EST


 
Protooling had 2...HAD.


----------



## Bear

2nd batch
MCX Gyuto 250mm 26c3 Limited Release by Fredrik Spåre Batch 2


----------



## moderncooking

xsmx13 said:


> Honestly, with a slew of other buys recently I haven't really put it to good use. This is in part because I want to put a fresh edge on it and haven't had much time between work, other knife projects and a 2 year old. That said, all across the board it looks and feels fantastic with impeccable fit and finish. It's pretty thin for an S-grind, yet it feels fairly substantial with one of the nicest handles I've ever seen. Pictures can't do the handle work justice.



I like his stuff and I think its another reasonable option considering the price. Glad you like it 

The fit and finish also impressed me. That shed dear horn spacer is super nice. Enjoy!


----------



## Jville

Bear said:


> 2nd batch
> MCX Gyuto 250mm 26c3 Limited Release by Fredrik Spåre Batch 2


Probably, maybe, shouldn’t have, but I couldn’t resist grabbing one.


----------



## Bear

Jville said:


> Probably, maybe, shouldn’t have, but I couldn’t resist grabbing one.


Same here, I really don't need another


----------



## tcmx3

it's going to take all of my will power to not buy a 230 to just have both.


----------



## Delat

Bear said:


> 2nd batch
> MCX Gyuto 250mm 26c3 Limited Release by Fredrik Spåre Batch 2



Wow how on earth did they turn this batch around so fast? As promised upthread I grabbed one.


----------



## Delat

tcmx3 said:


> it's going to take all of my will power to not buy a 230 to just have both.



I took a bullet to help you resist the temptation and got the last 230.

You’re welcome


----------



## Jville

Delat said:


> I took a bullet to help you resist the temptation and got the last 230.
> 
> You’re welcome


What a team player.


----------



## xsmx13

Bear said:


> 2nd batch
> MCX Gyuto 250mm 26c3 Limited Release by Fredrik Spåre Batch 2


I'm both glad and sad that I didn't see this in time.


----------



## moderncooking

So it’s seems some sneaky peeps discovered the hidden section on our site which we set up for the presale of the second batch. The link was actually given privately via email to those who responded via email to initial notification. 

Also mentioned in that email was the fact that this *second batch won’t be delivered until late December or more likely January.* 

I hope that everyone who emailed me managed to get what they wanted and to those who found and shared the link and managed to secure one of the second batch knives good for you 

As previously mentioned this is the last 10 knives, Fredrik may produce one or two more than 10 in case of failures, but otherwise that’s all folks.

Thanks everyone! I have been seriously loving the one I kept for myself. Very nice profile, I hope you all feel the same when you receive your orders.


----------



## xsmx13

moderncooking said:


> So it’s seems some sneaky peeps discovered the hidden section on our site which we set up for the presale of the second batch. The link was actually given privately via email to those who responded via email to initial notification.
> 
> Also mentioned in that email was the fact that this *second batch won’t be delivered until late December or more likely January.*
> 
> I hope that everyone who emailed me managed to get what they wanted and to those who found and shared the link and managed to secure one of the second batch knives good for you
> 
> As previously mentioned this is the last 10 knives, Fredrik may produce one or two more than 10 in case of failures, but otherwise that’s all folks.
> 
> Thanks everyone! I have been seriously loving the one I kept for myself. Very nice profile, I hope you all feel the same when you receive your orders.


Can I call dibs on an extra if there are any?!


----------



## esoo

moderncooking said:


> So it’s seems some sneaky peeps discovered the hidden section on our site which we set up for the presale of the second batch. The link was actually given privately via email to those who responded via email to initial notification.
> 
> Also mentioned in that email was the fact that this *second batch won’t be delivered until late December or more likely January.*
> 
> I hope that everyone who emailed me managed to get what they wanted and to those who found and shared the link and managed to secure one of the second batch knives good for you
> 
> As previously mentioned this is the last 10 knives, Fredrik may produce one or two more than 10 in case of failures, but otherwise that’s all folks.
> 
> Thanks everyone! I have been seriously loving the one I kept for myself. Very nice profile, I hope you all feel the same when you receive your orders.



I'll admit to not having had a chance to put my name on the list and a kind member sent me the 230 link. Really was a no brainer to get one. I've been watching Fredrik's for a while and am excited to snag one.


----------



## Bear

I didn't know anything about a list, I just did a search on the moderncooking site first thing this morning and they came up, I couldn't figure out why they didn't come up when browsing.


----------



## moderncooking

esoo said:


> I'll admit to not having had a chance to put my name on the list and a kind member sent me the 230 link. Really was a no brainer to get one. I've been watching Fredrik's for a while and am excited to snag one.





Bear said:


> I didn't know anything about a list, I just did a search on the moderncooking site first thing this morning and they came up, I couldn't figure out why they didn't come up when browsing.



Mr Bear, wrote to me privately about the confusion on this.

I just want to say that I think we managed to get everyone what they wanted. We are very happy with how things worked out. The feedback has been very positive 

The designs for the next version are already underway and we can't wait to read the feedback on this first release, once they are delivered.

Thank you to all the KKF members for your support, enthusiasm and feedback. Fredrik and I feel blessed


----------



## moderncooking

xsmx13 said:


> Can I call dibs on an extra if there are any?!



Hey G, due to the situation with the leaked link I am doubtful that we will have any extras left now. 

I can say that Fredrik and I are working on a new version and they will be released in January if everything goes to plan. 

Naturally, it will be unique and different from this release, but it will share a similar price point. So stay tuned


----------



## tally-ho

Black week 2021 at cleancut.eu.
When you see what is on sale, it's quite the opposite of the subject of this thread. Your wallet is safe for better promotions.


----------



## Jville

moderncooking said:


> So it’s seems some sneaky peeps discovered the hidden section on our site which we set up for the presale of the second batch. The link was actually given privately via email to those who responded via email to initial notification.
> 
> Also mentioned in that email was the fact that this *second batch won’t be delivered until late December or more likely January.*
> 
> I hope that everyone who emailed me managed to get what they wanted and to those who found and shared the link and managed to secure one of the second batch knives good for you
> 
> As previously mentioned this is the last 10 knives, Fredrik may produce one or two more than 10 in case of failures, but otherwise that’s all folks.
> 
> Thanks everyone! I have been seriously loving the one I kept for myself. Very nice profile, I hope you all feel the same when you receive your orders.


So I won’t be receiving this, this week?..


----------



## tomsch

Just missed the Fredrik's offerings  The good news is it made me pull the trigger on another Yoshi SKD


----------



## Jovidah

tally-ho said:


> Black week 2021 at cleancut.eu.
> When you see what is on sale, it's quite the opposite of the subject of this thread. You wallet is safe for better promotion.


What a shame... they have enough interesting stuff that even a minor 10% off could have pushed me over the edge, but there isn't really anything interesting in their sale.


----------



## JaVa

Jovidah said:


> What a shame... they have enough interesting stuff that even a minor 10% off could have pushed me over the edge, but there isn't really anything interesting in their sale.


It’s only monday. I would be surprised if that was all for the whole week.


----------



## Jovidah

Uuuuuuuuuugh... so now I gotta check on them every day. Good thing I don't have a life anyway.


----------



## hukdizzle

AEBL Shi.Han 240mm KU back in stock.









Kurouchi Gyuto Knives — shi.han fine knives


Kurouchi Gyuto Knives




www.shihanfineknives.com


----------



## tostadas

Theres a 234x51 Tanaka Kyuzo dammy at Strata. Laser specs








Hitohira - Tanaka x Kyuzo - Blue #1 - Damascus - 240mm Gyuto - No Handle


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Blacksmith: Tanaka 田中Sharpener: Kyuzo 久蔵Profile: GyutoEdge Length: 234mmEdge Steel: Blue #1Steel Type: Carbon Bevel: Double BevelBevel Symmetry: 50:50Hand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: NoTotal Length: 345mmSpine Length: 243mmTang: 110mmBlade Height: 51mmThickness of...




strata-portland.myshopify.com


----------



## tally-ho

I just received the MCX Fredrik Spåre 250mm.
Since a couple of weeks I was about to order a custom Spåre and ask Fredrik to make his own version/interpretation of a Masamoto KS profile, needless to say that I'm very happy of the MCX profile, even if it's not a Masamoto KS in the first half part of the blade, the second half and the tip are exactly what I was looking for. 
The hamon is much more visible on this one.
I didn't measure the blade behind the edge but it feels just a tad too thick for my liking.
The handle is very nice but due to its geometry, the botton rounded part protrude a bit too much and the middle finger is compressed between the rounded coil and the brass ferrule. The hexagonal handle of my other Spåre honyaki 220 protrude less and its more confortable. The tang between the coil and the handle should be longer on this MCX.
Untested yet so I can't comment about the reactivity.

I'm glad that I woke up early to buy one at 05:40 AM when there was only 3 250 left. At 06:00 AM they were all gone. I'm also glad for KKF that there was a 2nd batch for more people to enjoy Fredrik's work.

Nice collab peter and this profile is really growing on me. Half Spåre, half (Mazaki) KS.


----------



## JakeLoveshighCarbon

Anyone else find all the Späre talk to be disingenuously hypey?


----------



## moderncooking

tally-ho said:


> I just received the MCX Fredrik Spåre 250mm.
> Since a couple of weeks I was about to order a custom Spåre and ask Frederik to make his own version/interpretation of a Masamoto KS profile., needless to say that I'm very happy of the MCX profile, even if it's not a Masamoto KS in the first half part of the blade, the second half and the tip are exactly what I was looking for.
> The hamon is much more visible on this one.
> I didn't measure the blade behind the edge but it feels just a tad too thick for my liking.
> The handle is very nice but due to its geometry, the botton rounded part protrude a bit too much and the middle finger is compressed between the rounded coil and the brass ferrule. The hexagonal handle of my other Spåre honyaki 220 protrude less and its more confortable. The tang between the coil and the handle should be longer on this MCX.
> Untested yet so I can't comment about the reactivity.
> 
> I'm glad that I woke up early to buy one at 05:40 AM when there was only 3 250 left. At 06:00 AM they were all gone. I'm also glad for KKF that there was a 2nd batch for more people to enjoy Fredrik's work.
> 
> Nice collab peter and this profile his really growing on me. Half Spåre, half (Mazaki) KS.



Thanks H, you are the second person to report back and the second to comment on the length of the tang. I agree they could benefit from 3mm-5mm of extra space between the bolster and the choil.

Regarding the behind the edge thickness, we wanted to strike a balance between a laser geometry and a workhorse. I was hoping that by adding some height to the classic KS profile we would have the height to taper down dramatically and have it super thin behind the edge, with a decent spine thickness. Personally, I am pretty happy with mine(230mm), but I think there is room for some customisation on your part.

Regarding the reactivity, I am already seeing some lovely blue / purple hues on my blade.


----------



## moderncooking

JakeLoveshighCarbon said:


> Anyone else find all the Späre talk to be disingenuously hypey?



Hey @JakeLoveshighCarbon sorry if its all getting too much. I am not sure if this is disingenuous or hypey. Personally, I would hope for genuine and excited, but I can understand if it is becoming a frustration having so much discussion around MCX here. Perhaps a new thread should be created for those who are interested to continue the discussion.

I have to admit that I am very much an amateur when it comes to forums and I am not sure if this is an appropriate suggestion or how I would even go about doing that, but apologies if its getting annoying.

Only the best intentions intended


----------



## jedy617

JakeLoveshighCarbon said:


> Anyone else find all the Späre talk to be disingenuously hypey?


No, excited to get mine in the mail. From impressions and what he posts online along with his prices I am very hyped to be getting mine


----------



## Jovidah

JakeLoveshighCarbon said:


> Anyone else find all the Späre talk to be disingenuously hypey?


When you see honyakis at prices that are unheard of nowadays for a honyaki it's hard not to get some hype. A regular KS costs more...


----------



## Matt Jacobs

moderncooking said:


> Hey @JakeLoveshighCarbon sorry if its all getting too much. I am not sure if this is disingenuous or hypey. Personally, I would hope for genuine and excited, but I can understand if it is becoming a frustration having so much discussion around MCX here. Perhaps a new thread should be created for those who are interested to continue the discussion.
> 
> I have to admit that I am very much an amateur when it comes to forums and I am not sure if this is an appropriate suggestion or how I would even go about doing that, but apologies if its getting annoying.
> 
> Only the best intentions intended


I am glad to see you doing this. I actually saw those the day prior to being announced on the forum and wish I would have got one. When I decided to get one they were gone. I think the pricing is fantastic and gives me an option that I would not have known about otherwise. I sincerely hope you keep the MCX series up and hope we have continued conversations with you about what we are looking for in knives. As a side note your responses and timeliness both here and Instagram are very much appreciated.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

hukdizzle said:


> AEBL Shi.Han 240mm KU back in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurouchi Gyuto Knives — shi.han fine knives
> 
> 
> Kurouchi Gyuto Knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shihanfineknives.com


thank you for pointing this out, it led me to ordering one in 52100


----------



## timebard

JakeLoveshighCarbon said:


> Anyone else find all the Späre talk to be disingenuously hypey?



Well, I can say I wasn't trying to create a hype train when I posted the original batch. I had seen a few positive mentions of Spare's work here and on Reddit, thought the examples I'd seen looked promising, and then saw a preview of the MCX batch on his IG. Since the 230s were pretty close to my preferred specs (230x52, strong taper, convex midweight grind) I figured they were worth rolling the dice on at this price point, and that others here might be looking for similar specs or just want to try a honyaki for sub $400. 

Anyway, I'm excited to try mine but aware that it might not be all that and a bag of chips. I intend to post a review and do a side by side performance comparison with a Kippington, which in my book is a pretty high bar for performance.


----------



## Sdo

timebard said:


> Well, I can say I wasn't trying to create a hype train when I posted the original batch. I had seen a few positive mentions of Spare's work here and on Reddit, thought the examples I'd seen looked promising, and then saw a preview of the MCX batch on his IG. Since the 230s were pretty close to my preferred specs (230x52, strong taper, convex midweight grind) I figured they were worth rolling the dice on at this price point, and that others here might be looking for similar specs or just want to try a honyaki for sub $400.
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited to try mine but aware that it might not be all that and a bag of chips. I intend to post a review and do a side by side performance comparison with a Kippington, which in my book is a pretty high bar for performance.


Very very hard task when being compared with a Kippington. Can't wait to read your thoughts.

Cheers!


----------



## moderncooking

Matt Jacobs said:


> I am glad to see you doing this. I actually saw those the day prior to being announced on the forum and wish I would have got one. When I decided to get one they were gone. I think the pricing is fantastic and gives me an option that I would not have known about otherwise. I sincerely hope you keep the MCX series up and hope we have continued conversations with you about what we are looking for in knives. As a side note your responses and timeliness both here and Instagram are very much appreciated.



Thanks Matt, that is very kind of you to say. I really appreciate it. I try my best and MCX is here for the long run. Hopefully, Fredrik and I will continue to impress and I am also hoping to bring options produced by other makers. Although, I can't say that they will always be at this price point.


----------



## moderncooking

timebard said:


> Well, I can say I wasn't trying to create a hype train when I posted the original batch. I had seen a few positive mentions of Spare's work here and on Reddit, thought the examples I'd seen looked promising, and then saw a preview of the MCX batch on his IG. Since the 230s were pretty close to my preferred specs (230x52, strong taper, convex midweight grind) I figured they were worth rolling the dice on at this price point, and that others here might be looking for similar specs or just want to try a honyaki for sub $400.
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited to try mine but aware that it might not be all that and a bag of chips. I intend to post a review and do a side by side performance comparison with a Kippington, which in my book is a pretty high bar for performance.


 
Looking forward to that!


----------



## Delat

JakeLoveshighCarbon said:


> Anyone else find all the Späre talk to be disingenuously hypey?



~$350 for a differentially hardened honyaki from a custom Western maker? That seems worth a little excitement to me. Genuinely curious what you think is disingenuous - is it because the retailer is participating in the discussion? I view it as akin to an open small-scale massdrop except via a retailer, actually. 

The usual caveat emptor rules apply of course. It’s either a failing or wisdom on my part that I completely ignore caveat emptor when people on this thread say something is a great deal - I proceed immediately to the “buy it now” button  

On another note, I think it’s a great idea for Spare fans or anyone with one to start a “Spare impressions” thread similar to the Myojin thread. Maybe @tally-ho can start one once he’s played with his a little more and he’s ready to post more detailed impressions.


----------



## Bico Doce

Delat said:


> when people on this thread say something is a great deal - I proceed immediately to the “buy it now” button


Nice to know I’m not the only one!


----------



## tally-ho

Prices of the 3x Myojin Riki Seisakusho SG2 (Naohito Myojin) knives were lowered down @ meesterslijpers.
The 240mm gyuto is 479€ instead of 599€ when they first listed it a couple of weeks ago.
The 210mm gyuto is 399€ instead of 499€.
The 160mm petty is 279€ instead of 349€.


----------



## tally-ho

November sale @ JNS



> So this year I will not add discount on all Items that is in store !
> I add some limited discounts in our store !
> *This Year November discount
> Up to 20 %* In Nov Sale section
> Items will be added there from today 25 November to 29 November with different amount of discount and random items many times a day.


----------



## tostadas

Myojin SG2 (210mm and 240mm) at RSK. "Gobble15" for extra 15% off








Myojin Riki Seisakusho


Myojin is known for doing the finishing work and sharpening for Konosuke. After 10 years of experience sharpening and finishing he trained to be blacksmith. He has now released some of his own knives using SG2 steel.




realsharpknife.com


----------



## nexus1935

Kaeru 240mm SLD gyuto on sale at JNS for ~$150 USD:









Kaeru Kasumi Stainless Gyuto 240mm


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## Luxusborg

Good price 63€ for Tojiro 270mm SD Knife Bread (scalloped) part of the Black Friday Sale @SharpEdgeShop (Slovenia EU).

Edit: Although it is mentioned as VG10 steel this is of course Molybdenum Vanadium and the popular ITK F-687 model.









Micarta Pankiri (Bread Knife) 270mm (10.6


A hand-forged Tojiro Micarta 270mm (10.6") bread knife with a slightly more compact handle and a little longer blade (270 mm) is an indispensable tool for either professional chefs or passionate home cooks (sourdough enthusiasts, raise your hands!).




sharpedgeshop.com


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Who got the 270 toyama from JNS? that's a 34% off????? This is what a BFCM deal should look like!


----------



## TSF415

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Who got the 270 toyama from JNS? that's a 34% off????? This is what a BFCM deal should look like!
> 
> View attachment 153671



I almost did but remembered I rarely use my other Toyama 270 I paid a lot more for. probably don’t need two


----------



## ethompson

Had it in the cart, but I have an irrational love for iron clad knives and decided against it. Incredible deal though.


----------



## sansho

miura knives



> *Almost all products of our shop with 10% discount . *
> 
> We are receiving new items everyweek.
> 
> *Coupon code: friday*
> 
> Valid until november 29th


----------



## Shay

Black Friday 10% on Miura knives 
Cool Takeda


----------



## e30Birdy

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Who got the 270 toyama from JNS? that's a 34% off????? This is what a BFCM deal should look like!
> 
> View attachment 153671



I blame @Dan E as he was trying to get me to get it. I wasn't sure about the length never have held a 270. I do kind of regret it now as it was an amazing deal.


----------



## Dan E

Everyone needs a Toyama 270 !


----------



## daddy yo yo

e30Birdy said:


> I blame @Dan E as he was trying to get me to get it. I wasn't sure about the length never have held a 270. I do kind of regret it now as it was an amazing deal.


Had one, sold it. Prefer other knives in that length…


----------



## Perzua

daddy yo yo said:


> Had one, sold it. Prefer other knives in that length…



What do you prefer over Toya ?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Perzua said:


> What do you prefer over Toya ?


I have 2 customs at the moment in that length (KAMON and suntravel), as well as a Ryusen Blazen, and a Mazaki KU. I am willing to sell/trade the Ryusen and Mazaki, so that tells a lot.


----------



## Hassanbensober

There is a few 240 Takeda AS available at Chuboknives and AS kogatanas. Had to grab 1


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Hassanbensober said:


> There is a few 240 Takeda AS available at Chuboknives and AS kogatanas. Had to grab 1


Thank you! I got a 240 gyuto for myself. It seems like it’s the classic not NAS.


----------



## Bico Doce

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Thank you! I got a 240 gyuto for myself. It seems like it’s the classic not NAS.


I grabbed one as well! If it is the classic does that mean it is old stock or is the AS still made by Takeda?


----------



## Jville

Bico Doce said:


> I grabbed one as well! If it is the classic does that mean it is old stock or is the AS still made by Takeda?


The AS is still made, but they haven't been doing as much, less common.


----------



## daniel_il

But is it same wedgish grind as the NAS?


----------



## M1k3

daniel_il said:


> But is it same wedgish grind as the NAS?


If it is, Takeda will regrind it.


----------



## daniel_il

M1k3 said:


> If it is, Takeda will regrind it.



im looking on pics and don't see any difference between the NAS and AS. maybe I'm wrong..

i have a 210 NAS and really want to love it but its wedge and lack the weight to force through ingredients. the steel is good and i like the rustic look but not sure its worth the price and getting another one unless its a different grind.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

daniel_il said:


> im looking on pics and don't see any difference between the NAS and AS. maybe I'm wrong..
> 
> i have a 210 NAS and really want to love it but its wedge and lack the weight to force through ingredients. the steel is good and i like the rustic look but not sure its worth the price and getting another one unless its a different grind.


I think you can always thin it bte a little bit. It seems like the old stock has a 1.5 cm tall wide bevel compared to <1 cm bevel from recent years. And the original bevel was slightly convex. It's not difficult to replicate that grind I think/hope.


----------



## daniel_il

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I think you can always thin it bte a little bit. It seems like the old stock has a 1.5 cm tall wide bevel compared to 1 cm bevel from recent years. And the original bevel was slightly convex. It's not difficult to replicate that grind I think/hope.



i assume those on chubo are from a new batch so they will have to regrind.

also, if i will regrind it, it might lost the food separation which is this blade best quality. tempting, but still not convinced its worth it.

hoping cause you got one?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

daniel_il said:


> i assume those on chubo are from a new batch so they will have to regrind.
> 
> also, if i will regrind it, it might lost the food separation which is this blade best quality. tempting, but still not convinced its worth it.
> 
> hoping cause you got one?


This one is from 2013. Tbh it doesn't look like the bevel is so much bigger than recent batches. I doubt it cuts as good as they said without any thinning.


----------



## daniel_il

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> This one is from 2013. Tbh it doesn't look like the bevel is so much bigger than recent batches. I doubt it cuts as good as they said without any thinning.
> View attachment 153803



this is mine 210 nas. Bevel is about 6 mm


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

daniel_il said:


> this is mine 210 nas. Bevel is about 6 mm
> 
> View attachment 153804
> View attachment 153805


I think you can try to widen the bevel to maybe 8-10 mm and it should cut much better. This choil is from CKTG 210 AS old photo I think, and it seems like the bevel is a little thinner and wider and the shoulder is less pronounced. I bet its food release is not as good as yours' though.


----------



## ethompson

Here is my AS nakiri sold in 2017 as “old stock.” Never intentionally thinned it but the bevels have widened up some in spots through normal sharpening are about 7-8mm on avg. I’ve lost about 4mm in height since new. There is a low spot on the front that makes the left side of the photo seem flatter than the rest of the grind really is.

Always been blown away by chunky Takeda choils. Mine is just a hair under 1mm thick at the thin point of the hollow and really just crazy thin all the way through. Maybe I just got lucky


----------



## tally-ho

*Black Friday* at meesterslijpers :


> Here you will find our Black Friday promotions. These are popular products that are priced extra low for this day. These offers are valid until Monday the 30th of November. Be quick, because many knives we have in stock are limited.


----------



## Chang

Since you guys are talkin' Takeda's, you guys know that you can email Shosui for a custom? If it's outrageous, he can still say no, but the last time I talked to him (around March this year), I asked for an AS 230x55 "sasanoha" with the old grind and he said yes. Takes around 4-5 months for him to do it, and he ships with UPS Air, so it arrives in like 2-3 days after shipping. He used to ask for payment after your knife is completed, but has since changed it to payment due upon ordering, which makes sense. Message me if you want the email address!


----------



## tostadas

Chang said:


> Since you guys are talkin' Takeda's, you guys know that you can email Shosui for a custom? If it's outrageous, he can still say no, but the last time I talked to him (around March this year), I asked for an AS 230x55 "sasanoha" with the old grind and he said yes. Takes around 4-5 months for him to do it, and he ships with UPS Air, so it arrives in like 2-3 days after shipping. He used to ask for payment after your knife is completed, but has since changed it to payment due upon ordering, which makes sense. Message me if you want the email address!


As of August of this year, they stopped taking individual sales.


----------



## Chang

tostadas said:


> As of August of this year, they stopped taking individual sales.



POW right in da kisser


----------



## Southpaw

ethompson said:


> Here is my AS nakiri sold in 2017 as “old stock.” Never intentionally thinned it but the bevels have widened up some in spots through normal sharpening are about 7-8mm on avg. I’ve lost about 4mm in height since new. There is a low spot on the front that makes the left side of the photo seem flatter than the rest of the grind really is.
> 
> Always been blown away by chunky Takeda choils. Mine is just a hair under 1mm thick at the thin point of the hollow and really just crazy thin all the way through. Maybe I just got lucky


Ya that’s why I use mine for hibachi as the edge is solid enough to cut on metal despite being an Aogami Super.

nice work with the Takeda tho, I’m probably going to need to do the same in a few months if I keep up the pace I’m going


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

A Kamon still up for sale Monosteel Integral Gyuto 252mm | Eatingtools.com


----------



## tostadas

cantdecidewhichone said:


> A Kamon still up for sale Monosteel Integral Gyuto 252mm | Eatingtools.com


That's the definition of monosteel!


----------



## Jville

cantdecidewhichone said:


> A Kamon still up for sale Monosteel Integral Gyuto 252mm | Eatingtools.com


I’m not a fan of all metal construction, just my personal feeling. I like the handle with some other type of construction for looks also. Curious how comfortable it is. It is probably really nice in hand, I just wouldn’t be able to put aside my preferences on something like that. I’m curious who will get it and how they like it.


----------



## nexus1935

Shibata Kotetsu 180mm bunka available at RSK:









RealSharpKnife.com Japanese knives and Natural stones


Handmade Japanese Kitchen and Pocket Knives, Customized Chef knives, Custom Wa Handles, Chef Tools, Sharpening Stones and Supplies, Japanese Natural Stones. Competitive pricing and free shipping in the United States. Worldwide shipping is available.




realsharpknife.com


----------



## Hauscarl

Shig yanis at JNS






Knives - Shigefusa - Japanese Natural Stones







www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Hauscarl said:


> Shig yanis at JNS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knives - Shigefusa - Japanese Natural Stones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


Somehow I can’t see the Damascus pattern on this Kitaeji yanigiba.


----------



## tostadas

A bunch of old stock Yoshikanes at JNS





Special - Japanese Natural Stones







www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## Bico Doce

tostadas said:


> A bunch of old stock Yoshikanes at JNS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special - Japanese Natural Stones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


Is there anything special about the old stock outside of its rarity?


----------



## tostadas

Bico Doce said:


> Is there anything special about the old stock outside of its rarity?


Not sure. But last time they were listed, they sold out super fast.


----------



## dAtron

Migoto White 1 Honyaki Gyuto 270mm #001


White #1 Mizu Honyaki forged and differentially heat treated by Satoshi Nakagawa. Nakagawa-san rose to fame as the protégé of the great Kenichi Shiraki, and in more recent years has taken up the mantle of this esteemed blacksmithing workshop. Nakagawa-san has honed his skills to be able to work...




migotocutlery.com





Hopefully one of you guys managed to get this one so we can see more pictures of it. I am blown away by how detailed the banding looks.


----------



## Barmoley

tostadas said:


> Not sure. But last time they were listed, they sold out super fast.


Everything that is not made anymore is 100 times better than everything that is still made. Get with the program, old better than new, always.


----------



## refcast

東源正久/出刃 骨切り包丁/菜切包丁/料理/調理器... - ヤフオク!


ご覧頂きありがとうございます。★注意事項★写真に写ってる物全てです。画像見てご判断お願いします。不明な点等、質問欄よりお問い合わせください。 中古品の場合は使用に伴う傷や汚れ等あります。ノークレーム＊ノーリターンです。★注意事項★・送料につきましては全国一律なっていますので遠近関係なく変更はしません（出来ません）。・落札後24時間以内に連絡・3日以内に入金がない場合は購入意思がないものとみなし落札者都合によるキャンセルとさせて頂きます。



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp





kitchen knife beheader


----------



## tcmx3

absolute tank by Kisuke; extra thicc at 297g:









Japanese chef knife thicker gyuto - MANAKA HAMONO - KISUKE - Carbon Aogami 1 - Rosewood Handle -Size:24cm


Knives from "Kisuke" are completely handmade and produced by Shunsuke Manaka, the fifth generation of Manaka Hamono. He has not only inherited the traditional techniques, but also scientifically researched the steel to establish his own unique style. The materials used for the knives are not...




miuraknives.com


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Seems like JNS is releasing their own konosuke FM.


----------



## daniel_il

tcmx3 said:


> absolute tank by Kisuke; extra thicc at 297g:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese chef knife thicker gyuto - MANAKA HAMONO - KISUKE - Carbon Aogami 1 - Rosewood Handle -Size:24cm
> 
> 
> Knives from "Kisuke" are completely handmade and produced by Shunsuke Manaka, the fifth generation of Manaka Hamono. He has not only inherited the traditional techniques, but also scientifically researched the steel to establish his own unique style. The materials used for the knives are not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miuraknives.com



the thicker the spine the thicker the price


----------



## pgugger

Tetsujin Metal Flow available at Sugi: Tetsujin. Got one myself


----------



## superworrier

pgugger said:


> Tetsujin Metal Flow available at Sugi: Tetsujin. Got one myself


The Burl one has sick banding. It’s really quite the knife.


----------



## pgugger

superworrier said:


> The Burl one has sick banding. It’s really quite the knife.



Agreed, that’s why I grabbed that when I could


----------



## gcsquared

Triple B still has some 400 grit super vitrified stones left. Low stock.


----------



## Delat

For those wanting to try a @KAMON Knives production knife, he’s auctioning off a couple for charity.






Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## vxd

A bunch of Shigs listed on azck website.


----------



## gcsquared

vxd said:


> A bunch of Shigs listed on azck website.


Pardon my ignorance. What is AZCK website?


----------



## Vdark

Arizona Custom Knives


Home of the largest selection of custom knives in the world. Largest knife consignment program available on the internet. Buy and sell 24/7.




www.arizonacustomknives.com













Shigefusa Knives | Arizona Custom Knives


Shigefusa Knives




www.arizonacustomknives.com


----------



## Hockey3081

Delat said:


> For those wanting to try a @KAMON Knives production knife, he’s auctioning off a couple for charity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


The black one is now slightly higher than the price of the one here in BST. Only difference is one goes to a good cause and the other, well….


----------



## danemonji

has anyone seen that kiyoshi kato katana for auction ( superb hamon on the tamahagane steel). now that is a Kato for the ages


----------



## Homechef

Shi.han has a few Ashi Hamano’s listed on his site - Ashi Hamono 240mm Stainless Gyuto — shi.han fine knives


----------



## sansho

so.. are those like the stainless gingas?


----------



## tostadas

sansho said:


> so.. are those like the stainless gingas?


Yes, he said on his instagram they're Ashi Ginga


----------



## danemonji

Kiyoshi Kato katana. it sells for less than his damascus knives


----------



## Southpaw

Suminigashi Suiboku up on Carbon








Takada no Hamono Suiboku Damascus Blue #1 Gyuto 210mm


Located in Sakai, Japan Takada no Hamono is headed by Mitsuaki Takada. With over 20 years in experience training under one of Sakai cities finest craftsman, these knives provide top level performance and finish. Takada no Hamono specializes in thin convex sharpening and applies new polishing...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## tostadas

The new line at JNS by a student of Shiraki. Generous dimensions at 245x55 in W#2. Someone buy this and let us know how it is!








Kawachi Kasumi 240mm Gyuto


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## tcmx3

tostadas said:


> The new line at JNS by a student of Shiraki. Generous dimensions at 245x55 in W#2. Someone buy this and let us know how it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kawachi Kasumi 240mm Gyuto
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> japanesenaturalstones.com



Im interested but Im not gonna be the first person to roll the dice at 450 for an iron clad white 2 240. with a ho handle to boot.


----------



## Alder26

tcmx3 said:


> Im interested but Im not gonna be the first person to roll the dice at 450 for an iron clad white 2 240. with a ho handle to boot.


I kind of felt the same way. Looks like superb craftsmanship but 450$ for arguably the most vanilla of the Hitachi steels is a little steep. Especially considering the specs look like competitive with Mazaki but considerably more expensive.


----------



## javi_rome

Southpaw said:


> Suminigashi Suiboku up on Carbon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takada no Hamono Suiboku Damascus Blue #1 Gyuto 210mm
> 
> 
> Located in Sakai, Japan Takada no Hamono is headed by Mitsuaki Takada. With over 20 years in experience training under one of Sakai cities finest craftsman, these knives provide top level performance and finish. Takada no Hamono specializes in thin convex sharpening and applies new polishing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com


Did you get it?


----------



## tostadas

tcmx3 said:


> Im interested but Im not gonna be the first person to roll the dice at 450 for an iron clad white 2 240. with a ho handle to boot.


That's why I'm encouraging someone else (other than me) to pull the trigger, haha


----------



## JDC

tostadas said:


> That's why I'm encouraging someone else (other than me) to pull the trigger, haha


Just pull the trigger and write a review, and you will receive a lot of thumbs up!


----------



## sansho

and then sell it on bst. "everyone wins"


----------



## xxxclx

Hitohira - Tanaka x Kyuzo - Blue #1 Migaki - Gyuto 240mm - Ebony Handle - Extra Height


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Tanaka 田中Sharpener: Kyūzō 久蔵Made In: SakaiLine: Blue #1 MigakiProfile: GyutoEdge Length: 236mmBlade Height: 57mmEdge Steel: Blue #1Steel Type: CarbonCladding: Soft IronBevel: Double BevelBevel Symmetry: 50/50Hand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Taihei Ebony...




strata-portland.myshopify.com





cool extra height tanaka kyuzo


----------



## tostadas

xxxclx said:


> Hitohira - Tanaka x Kyuzo - Blue #1 Migaki - Gyuto 240mm - Ebony Handle - Extra Height
> 
> 
> Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Tanaka 田中Sharpener: Kyūzō 久蔵Made In: SakaiLine: Blue #1 MigakiProfile: GyutoEdge Length: 236mmBlade Height: 57mmEdge Steel: Blue #1Steel Type: CarbonCladding: Soft IronBevel: Double BevelBevel Symmetry: 50/50Hand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Taihei Ebony...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strata-portland.myshopify.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool extra height tanaka kyuzo


those are some sweet specs


----------



## ConstantLearning

I just pulled that Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Migaki gyuto trigger above. Thanks so much for posting that!


----------



## Bear

ConstantLearning said:


> I just pulled that Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Migaki gyuto trigger above. Thanks so much for posting that!


Nice knife


----------



## AT5760

Looks like JKI will have a 270 Tsukasa Hinoura up on Friday. Dream knife, dream budget. Hopefully someone here gets it and enjoys it.


----------



## tcmx3

AT5760 said:


> Looks like JKI will have a 270 Tsukasa Hinoura up on Friday. Dream knife, dream budget. Hopefully someone here gets it and enjoys it.



I learned my lesson with 270s, which is good because Ive wanted a Tsukasa river jump for quite a while and I have presents to buy


----------



## tostadas

ConstantLearning said:


> I just pulled that Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Migaki gyuto trigger above. Thanks so much for posting that!


Thanks for buying it and removing that temptation. I was seriously going to buy it (and figure out where to store it later) if it was still there tomorrow.


----------



## ExistentialHero

AT5760 said:


> Looks like JKI will have a 270 Tsukasa Hinoura up on Friday. Dream knife, dream budget. Hopefully someone here gets it and enjoys it.


I'll just go ahead and get out in front of this one: whoever gets this knife instead of me, congratulations and I hate you


----------



## Apocalypse

Fortunately at that size there will be less competition


----------



## tchan001

Nigara Troll Killer Mt Fuji with Moon Gyuto 270 mm - Curly Siamese Rosewood and horn


Nigara Hamono knives are the result of centuries of sword making experience, and are masterpieces of design. The beauty of this 250 layer Damascus clad Aogami 2 is breath taking. Each master piece is care fully crafted and unique. Handle is made from Siamese Rosewood with buffalo horn...



sugicutlery.com


----------



## cooktocut

Raquin honesuki available on EatingTools


----------



## tally-ho

N. Mazaki aogami#1 damascus 240mm gyuto @ meesterslijpers...2130€


----------



## esoo

There's been an Mazaki Damascus sitting at Knifewear for a month now: Mazaki Aogami Damascus Gyuto 240mm - Quince handle.


----------



## tostadas

esoo said:


> There's been an Mazaki Damascus sitting at Knifewear for a month now: Mazaki Aogami Damascus Gyuto 240mm - Quince handle.


Carbon has one also, without the handle, but $900 less








Mazaki Damascus Gyuto 240mm


Naoki Mazaki is a blacksmith located in Sanjo, Niigata. He works alone in his small workshop and handles all aspects of his knife making. This blade is forged with a core steel of Aogami #2 steel and cladded in a handmade suminagashi iron damascus.The bevels are finished by hand on japanese...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## Jville

Why did carbon co bring in another Maz Dammy gyuto with that handle?? The other one is still sitting there. The sujis have the black horn.


----------



## superworrier

Lol it looks like they drop the price 300 bucks too. It's very likely the other one was ordered before the first one came in.


----------



## Jville

superworrier said:


> Lol it looks like they drop the price 300 bucks too. It's very likely the other one was ordered before the first one came in.


That would make sense, perhaps an email “hey could we switch that handle.”


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

tostadas said:


> Carbon has one also, without the handle, but $900 less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki Damascus Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Naoki Mazaki is a blacksmith located in Sanjo, Niigata. He works alone in his small workshop and handles all aspects of his knife making. This blade is forged with a core steel of Aogami #2 steel and cladded in a handmade suminagashi iron damascus.The bevels are finished by hand on japanese...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com


Will CKC be excluded from the Mazaki dammy’s future batches like K&S?


----------



## Markcg

dAtron said:


> Migoto White 1 Honyaki Gyuto 270mm #001
> 
> 
> White #1 Mizu Honyaki forged and differentially heat treated by Satoshi Nakagawa. Nakagawa-san rose to fame as the protégé of the great Kenichi Shiraki, and in more recent years has taken up the mantle of this esteemed blacksmithing workshop. Nakagawa-san has honed his skills to be able to work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> migotocutlery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully one of you guys managed to get this one so we can see more pictures of it. I am blown away by how detailed the banding looks.



Really hard to take photos of it, but there’s a video in there


----------



## madmotts

Yoshikazu Tanaka Blue Supa. Looking a bit more rustic than most Y. Tanakas. 








Sakai Kikumori Yoshikazu Tanaka Kurouchi AS 240mm Gyuto


Sakai Kikumori was established in 1926. For 92 years they have devoted them selves to blade making using the most skilled craftsmen they can. We feel the fit and finish of these knives are always very high end. There is alot of attention to detail. This is a nice medium height, distal taper...




realsharpknife.com


----------



## Southpaw

Markcg said:


> Really hard to take photos of it, but there’s a video in there



Nakagawa’s honyakis are just silly. I got to get a TnH brand by him for my collection to be complete


----------



## tally-ho

An interesting nakiri @ moderncooking, wootz steel :
Oblivion Blades 170mm Nakiri OB Wootz with Composite Handle


----------



## ExistentialHero

AT5760 said:


> Looks like JKI will have a 270 Tsukasa Hinoura up on Friday. Dream knife, dream budget. Hopefully someone here gets it and enjoys it.


Sure enough, someone beat me to it. Congratulations to the buyer!


----------



## dAtron

Markcg said:


> Really hard to take photos of it, but there’s a video in there




Such a stunning knife, congratulations. Thanks for sharing more footage of it.


----------



## tally-ho

Takada blue#1 suiboku 240mm gyuto @ Karasu knives (Netherlands) for 532€.


----------



## WiriWiri

Woo, Takada suibokos finally arrive in the UK. Well one, a diminutive heel height 210 to boot









Spots price. FFS


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

So Kato WH is white 1?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> So Kato WH is white 1?
> 
> View attachment 155685


The mystery spicy white on the older WH blades was supposed to be similar to W#1 (could even be W#1 and the source was one of Kiyoshi Kato's recent ancestors) and supposedly even he wasn't really sure. The mystery white certainly feels like W#1 on the stones and for edge retention. This looks like an old stock Migaki WH Nakiri. I believe Kato is using B#2 exclusively across the board these days (for STD, Ku and WH blades) and has for a couple of years. There is a vintage Kato gyuto kicking around that is also purported to be W#1.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Corradobrit1 said:


> The mystery spicy white on the older WH blades was supposed to be similar to W#1 (could even be W#1 and the source was one of Kiyoshi Kato's recent ancestors) and supposedly even he wasn't really sure. The mystery white certainly feels like W#1 on the stones and for edge retention. This looks like an old stock Migaki WH Nakiri. I believe Kato is using B#2 exclusively across the board these days (for STD, Ku and WH blades) and has for a couple of years. There is a vintage Kato gyuto kicking around that is also purported to be W#1.


I have an old stock WH and a new stock k-tip WH from this year. I think they don’t feel that different to me on the stone. Both are not easy to get sharp. Both feel glassy and delicate. Both don’t have the longest edge retention among my carbons. I’ve been wondering how Kato WH could feel harder than Toyama on the stone but doesn’t have as good edge retention. I think super hard white 1 makes sense to me. The steel is the most difficult white steel to sharpen IME though, which led me to believe it was blue in the past.


----------



## 9fingeredknife

Kato White 1 Nakiri?





Yoshiaki Fujiwara Magaki 180mm Nakiri White 1


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## ethompson

I'd do a lot of filthy things for a Kato WH nakiri, but pay $1,500+ isn't one of them...


----------



## spaceconvoy

ethompson said:


> I'd do a lot of filthy things for a Kato WH nakiri, but pay $1,500+ isn't one of them...


Most retailers only accept money for knives though... maybe you could do $1,500 worth of filthy things and then spend that on the nakiri?


----------



## esoo

9fingeredknife said:


> Kato White 1 Nakiri?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshiaki Fujiwara Magaki 180mm Nakiri White 1
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com



It would have to be a lot better than my Kono W#1 nakiri to spend that kind of money. And my Kono nakiri is the only nakiri I've had that has made me keep a nakiri..


----------



## tostadas

Migoto posted a teaser of some theNine boners


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

esoo said:


> It would have to be a lot better than my Kono W#1 nakiri to spend that kind of money. And my Kono nakiri is the only nakiri I've had that has made me keep a nakiri..


You gotta try Toyama Nakiri. My most fun knife at the moment.


----------



## esoo

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> You gotta try Toyama Nakiri. My most fun knife at the moment.



I had the 180mm, I sold it. I like the profile of the FM better. As well, the FM is 214g which while generally heavier than I like suits this knife really well - I can get a really nice tap chop rhythm going.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

esoo said:


> I had the 180mm, I sold it. I like the profile of the FM better. As well, the FM is 214g which while generally heavier than I like suits this knife really well - I can get a really nice tap chop rhythm going.


Make sense. I have a 210 and it’s 260 gram. A tap chopping machine as well.


----------



## tostadas

It's sub $10 and probably still overpriced at that. Not sure what else to say... so yea.








Pure Komachi HD Chef's 8" Halloween


Pure Komachi HD Chef's 8" Halloween




housewares.kaiusa.com


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

9fingeredknife said:


> Kato White 1 Nakiri?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshiaki Fujiwara Magaki 180mm Nakiri White 1
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


 .( ! )
👁👁


----------



## Bobo530

240x39 K-tip Suji — Halcyon Forge


This San mai knife was forged from wrought iron that was sourced from a large piece of wagon wheel with a core of 1.2562. A German tungsten steel with high wear resistance and takes a very keen edge. I’m very happy to be able to offer this as it is very rare in North America(Many thanks to Rocky). T




www.halcyonforge.com


----------



## superworrier

Bunch of Yoshikane in stock at CKC. These are with the burnt chestnut handles.


----------



## danemonji

Corradobrit1 said:


> The mystery spicy white on the older WH blades was supposed to be similar to W#1 (could even be W#1 and the source was one of Kiyoshi Kato's recent ancestors) and supposedly even he wasn't really sure. The mystery white certainly feels like W#1 on the stones and for edge retention. This looks like an old stock Migaki WH Nakiri. I believe Kato is using B#2 exclusively across the board these days (for STD, Ku and WH blades) and has for a couple of years. There is a vintage Kato gyuto kicking around that is also purported to be W#1.


I belive he uses different steels for diferent types of knives. For nakiri he seems to be using white steel while for regular gyutos and yanagibas he uses blue steel. Either steels are very good for kitchen knives and with his heat treatment ( high hardness) they both behave fantastic. blue or white spicy or not it's a Kato and they are superb knives to own and use.


----------



## Matus

Corradobrit1 said:


> The mystery spicy white on the older WH blades was supposed to be similar to W#1 (could even be W#1 and the source was one of Kiyoshi Kato's recent ancestors) and supposedly even he wasn't really sure. The mystery white certainly feels like W#1 on the stones and for edge retention. This looks like an old stock Migaki WH Nakiri. I believe Kato is using B#2 exclusively across the board these days (for STD, Ku and WH blades) and has for a couple of years. There is a vintage Kato gyuto kicking around that is also purported to be W#1.



Apart from Kato using b#2 i his standard knives this is a pure conjecture.


----------



## dAtron

danemonji said:


> I belive he uses different steels for diferent types of knives. For nakiri he seems to be using white steel while for regular gyutos and yanagibas he uses blue steel. Either steels are very good for kitchen knives and with his heat treatment ( high hardness) they both behave fantastic. blue or white spicy or not it's a Kato and they are superb knives to own and use.



Maksim just posted an explanation on his instagram about this.


----------



## jedy617

Strata has a couple Y. Tanaka aogami supers available. I have 2 of em, a mirror polish and kasumi. Tanaka doesn't make a ton of super, so grab it while you can


----------



## drsmp

Damascus Halcyon Forge gyuto up at Eating Tools


----------



## zizirex

esoo said:


> It would have to be a lot better than my Kono W#1 nakiri to spend that kind of money. And my Kono nakiri is the only nakiri I've had that has made me keep a nakiri..


I think your Kono is a much better product overall, both fnf and grind. the only thing not better is that you cant brag it more in here. (or not since that's the only Kono FM Nakiri ever made and maybe the only ever made.)


----------



## tostadas

For those that missed the one at Strata. Tosho has another extra tall Tanaka x Kyuzo








Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Blue #1 Migaki Gyuto 240mm Ziricote Handle (Extra Height)


Sharpener: Kyuzo Kyuzo’s father Heihachi is one of the busiest sharpeners in Sakai. Heihachi’s workshop room and corridor were always filled with knives waiting to be sharpened. Although Kyuzo initially worked under his father to learn the foundation of rough sharpening, eventually he became a...




www.toshoknifearts.com


----------



## hukdizzle

tostadas said:


> For those that missed the one at Strata. Tosho has another extra tall Tanaka x Kyuzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Blue #1 Migaki Gyuto 240mm Ziricote Handle (Extra Height)
> 
> 
> Sharpener: Kyuzo Kyuzo’s father Heihachi is one of the busiest sharpeners in Sakai. Heihachi’s workshop room and corridor were always filled with knives waiting to be sharpened. Although Kyuzo initially worked under his father to learn the foundation of rough sharpening, eventually he became a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com



that choil shot is wild, it's almost like a hollow grind behind the main wide bevel too. I bet it has some pretty solid food release.


----------



## madmotts

hukdizzle said:


> that choil shot is wild, it's almost like a hollow grind behind the main wide bevel too. I bet it has some pretty solid food release.



whoa. that's kool. Not that i've tried one, but is that like an "s-grind"?


----------



## Knivperson

Seriously though, toshos Christmas calender drop on IG on the 20th december. Omg!!!


----------



## Bear

Knivperson said:


> Seriously though, toshos Christmas calender drop on IG on the 20th december. Omg!!!



That won't be around that long.


----------



## tostadas

Strata has a couple big boy iron clad TF (morihei) 240s. My current project queue is full, otherwise I'd buy em.








Morihei - Hisamoto - White #1 - Kurouchi - 240mm Gyuto (No Bolster)


Brand: MoriheiLine: Kurouchi White #1Profile: GyutoEdge Length: 246mmEdge Steel: Shirogami (White #1)Steel Type: CarbonCladding: Soft IronBevel: Double BevelBevel Symmetry: 50/50Hand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Pakka Western (No Bolster)Total Length: 377mm Spine Length: 250mm Blade Height...




strata-portland.myshopify.com


----------



## ragz

Xerxes up


----------



## superworrier

Bear said:


> That won't be around that long.


Just imagine if day 12 were a Kaiju


----------



## akirapuff

pardon my ignorance, what is IG?


----------



## superworrier

akirapuff said:


> pardon my ignorance, what is IG?


Instagram


----------



## akirapuff

SMH... i knew ive heard it somewhere...


----------



## friz

superworrier said:


> Just imagine if day 12 were a Kaiju


I like your thinking!


----------



## tostadas

LOL, anyone else tried getting something from the Tosho sale? I don't even know if they lasted even 15secs.





Christmas Gift Ideas!







www.toshoknifearts.com


----------



## jedy617

Coming home to me. Anyone else got anything good?


----------



## OkLobster

jedy617 said:


> Coming home to me. Anyone else got anything good?
> 
> View attachment 156893



+1! I also managed to snag a Vintage Carbon and am super excited to use the snot out of it. I definitely agree that mostly everything sold out like hotcakes though. Here's to hoping this wasn't a mistake and my order doesn't get cancelled.


----------



## superworrier

I got the thick fm. Surprised it went through because by the time I saw it nearly everything was already sold out. Interestingly one of the vintage carbons is still there but the delam edition sold


----------



## jedy617

superworrier said:


> I got the thick fm. Surprised it went through because by the time I saw it nearly everything was already sold out. Interestingly one of the vintage carbons is still there but the delam edition sold


It's not still there, even if it doesn't say sold out you can try adding it to your cart and it still won't work


----------



## jedy617

Who can tell me what the kanji reads on the front and back? It's definitely a lot more than the standard konosuke FM kanji


----------



## esoo

I had a chance at one or two items - hesitated as I have the Kamon coming in, and then they were gone.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

jedy617 said:


> Who can tell me what the kanji reads on the front and back? It's definitely a lot more than the standard konosuke FM kanji


“Swedish carbon steel” on the front. Konosuke kanji and myojin stamp on the back.

Edit: missed the first small kanji which is probably “旧” which means old or vintage.


----------



## j22582536

jedy617 said:


> It's not still there, even if it doesn't say sold out you can try adding it to your cart and it still won't work



I was able to secure a vintage carbon for a friend, but ends up he was able to get one for himself too, so I just sent tosho an email requesting for order cancellation. So for anyone who missed out on it, there might be another chance.


----------



## jedy617

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> “Swedish carbon steel” on the front. Konosuke kanji and myojin stamp on the back.



Was thinking it meant something similar, very cool thank you. 



j22582536 said:


> I was able to secure one for a friend, but ends up he was able to get one for himself too, so I just sent tosho an email requesting for order cancellation. So for anyone who missed out on it, there might be another chance.



Nice of you to let it go, good idea if anyone else still wants one to keep refreshing haha


----------



## daniel_il

got the extra thick 240 for myself


----------



## Apocalypse

I watched as things were sold out instantly and the Shoichi petty I wanted was never posted. I called and they said they didn't get it in from Japan yet. /Shrug


----------



## Checkpure

j22582536 said:


> I was able to secure a vintage carbon for a friend, but ends up he was able to get one for himself too, so I just sent tosho an email requesting for order cancellation. So for anyone who missed out on it, there might be another chance.


If they don’t cancel it I’ll take it. My card went through then it said I had a billing code mismatch and I was out of luck.


----------



## j22582536

Checkpure said:


> If they don’t cancel it I’ll take it. My card went through then it said I had a billing code mismatch and I was out of luck.


I just called and they said they’ll be proceeding with the cancellation shortly so… might be back online anytime now


----------



## jedy617

The FM thicks also had me curious, reading the description apparently they were meant to be kaijus and got rejected by the finishing sharpener. Definitely one of a kind as it says they have the process nailed down now and there won't be any more. I had to think for awhile if I wanted to grab that one of the vintage carbon before the drop...


----------



## daniel_il

jedy617 said:


> The FM thicks also had me curious, reading the description apparently they were meant to be kaijus and got rejected by the finishing sharpener. Definitely one of a kind as it says they have the process nailed down now and there won't be any more. I had to think for awhile if I wanted to grab that one of the vintage carbon before the drop...



yup im super happy getting one, i like the specs and i would be able comparing it to my others FM.


----------



## hanson279

jedy617 said:


> Coming home to me. Anyone else got anything good?
> 
> View attachment 156893


Was able to snag one of these beauties. Sold out within the first few seconds while I was still browsing the pictures but luckily was able to catch the last one.


----------



## jedy617

hanson279 said:


> Was able to snag one of these beauties. Sold out within the first few seconds while I was still browsing the pictures but luckily was able to catch the last one.


Great snag as well. I was also considering one but not much of a kurochi guy. Let us know how you like it!


----------



## Mikeadunne

I hate u all


----------



## esoo

j22582536 said:


> I just called and they said they’ll be proceeding with the cancellation shortly so… might be back online anytime now



I really didn't need to just buy that....


----------



## Southpaw

Still a vintage Swedish FM on Tosho. If I didn’t get one of those Damascus Suiboku I’d be on it


----------



## esoo

Southpaw said:


> Still a vintage Swedish FM on Tosho. If I didn’t get one of those Damascus Suiboku I’d be on it



I think I got that one.


----------



## Bear

esoo said:


> I had a chance at one or two items - hesitated as I have the Kamon coming in, and then they were gone.


Same here, it’s all good, I have two coming in anyway.


----------



## jedy617

Not gonna lie, would be nice to even get the Kono first without having many people badgering about it in my inbox.... maybe I shouldn't have posted about it


----------



## hmh

jedy617 said:


> The FM thicks also had me curious, reading the description apparently they were meant to be kaijus and got rejected by the finishing sharpener. Definitely one of a kind as it says they have the process nailed down now and there won't be any more. I had to think for awhile if I wanted to grab that one of the vintage carbon before the drop...



My guess is they did not make it to the second sharpener doing the work on the stones because they did not fit the other kaiju specs apart from the thicker spine. they were listed as 231x52 and kaijus are supposed to be closer to 240x54. I was going to buy it but hesitated due to the shorter heel height and then it was gone.

Edit: length of thicker FM is actually 231


----------



## OkLobster

jedy617 said:


> Not gonna lie, would be nice to even get the Kono first without having many people badgering about it in my inbox.... maybe I shouldn't have posted about it


Likewise LOL. Kono? What Kono? I have recently run into a bout of amnesia and no longer know what a Kono is.


----------



## superworrier

hmh said:


> My guess is they did not make it to the second sharpener doing the work on the stones because they did not fit the other kaiju specs apart from the thicker spine. they were listed as 231x52 and kaijus are supposed to be closer to 240x54. I was going to buy it but hesitated due to the shorter heel height and then it was gone.
> 
> Edit: length of thicker FM is actually 231


Yeah, and you probably want extra height/thickness considering you will lose a little bit to the polish, especially when removing low spots.


----------



## tostadas

Togo is getting a batch of 240 White#1 Kono FM very soon. Ebony handle, but the price is bumped up since the last batch. (Not available yet, but the page is set up already)

https://www.chefknives togo.com/kofufmwh1gy21.html


----------



## javi_rome

Yo everyone that got a sweet new knife


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

tostadas said:


> Togo is getting a batch of 240 White#1 Kono FM very soon. Ebony handle, but the price is bumped up since the last batch. (Not available yet, but the page is set up already)
> 
> https://www.chefknives togo.com/kofufmwh1gy21.html


The price is same to the price of the same knife I bought from Togo 2 years ago. It is more expensive than the laurel or ho wood handle versions for sure.

Btw posting a link to Togo is allowed now?


----------



## jedy617

Well my day is ruined. On hold with Tosho right now. They flagged my purchase as a bot purchase. I was sitting there for 10 minutes before the drop was scheduled over and over pressing F5 waiting for the knife to pop up. I was so fast and grabbed the knife, and almost didn't believe it myself.

Edit: We are saved! Thankfully Tosho helped me out and they are reversing it after talking it over with the manager...god I was gloomy thinking it was gone, really wanted the vintage carbon now for a long time.


----------



## jedy617

Nevermind we good! I was so confused myself because last night they sent out an email saying there would be captcha and then there wasn't any...

Thankfully they decided I was indeed a human lol. I hate scalpers for making this sort of thing the norm.


----------



## superworrier

I can confirm I didn't see a captcha either


----------



## jedy617

superworrier said:


> I can confirm I didn't see a captcha either


I had a mini heart attack when I got the email my order was refunded. Glad I was able to get it sorted. I do need to realize at the end of the day it's not that important, a knife is a knife but it felt a bit cruel if it would slip through my fingers like that...lol


----------



## JDC

jedy617 said:


> I had a mini heart attack when I got the email my order was refunded. Glad I was able to get it sorted. I do need to realize at the end of the day it's not that important, a knife is a knife but it felt a bit cruel if it would slip through my fingers like that...lol


That sounds heartbreaking but congrats it finally worked out. Would love to see your comments on the steel after it's in your hand!


----------



## Jville

jedy617 said:


> Not gonna lie, would be nice to even get the Kono first without having many people badgering about it in my inbox.... maybe I shouldn't have posted about it


I PM you, check your messages.


----------



## Bobo530

Grimm Knives - Stainless Steel - 210mm Gyuto - Green Spalted Hackberry & Acrylic Handle


Brand: Grimm Knife Co.Location: Maine, United StatesProfile: GyutoEdge Length: 226mmEdge Steel: AEB-L SwedishHardness: 62 HRCSteel Type: Stainless Bevel: Double BevelBevel Symmetry: 50:50 Hand Orientation: Ambidextrious Handle: Dyed & Stabilized Spalted Hackberry, Acrylic, PhenolicTotal Length...




strata-portland.myshopify.com




Be all over this if I didn’t pick up an HHH recently.


----------



## Chang

Got an extra thick into my cart and didn’t make it through


----------



## esoo

Welp, the Vintage Carbon that made it into my cart later just got refunded. Was told they oversold them.


----------



## superworrier

My thick FM is shipped already... or just label created


----------



## superworrier

hmh said:


> My guess is they did not make it to the second sharpener doing the work on the stones because they did not fit the other kaiju specs apart from the thicker spine. they were listed as 231x52 and kaijus are supposed to be closer to 240x54. I was going to buy it but hesitated due to the shorter heel height and then it was gone.
> 
> Edit: length of thicker FM is actually 231


The listed specs for the Kaiju on the website are 235x53.2.


----------



## daniel_il

superworrier said:


> My thick FM is shipped already... or just label created



Mine as well..interesting how many pieces they sold


----------



## tcmx3

me crying about a retailer doing yet another first come first serve listings for 1-of or similarly limited items during the middle of the work day and instead have the contract front end dev install a simple lotto system.


----------



## tcmx3

I mean seriously congrats to those of you who got knives that's super cool and I hope you enjoy them.

but this **** seriously deflates my enthusiasm for high end knives. would rather just use my more standard fare and focus my collection on stones.


----------



## jedy617

tcmx3 said:


> me crying about a retailer doing yet another first come first serve listings for 1-of or similarly limited items during the middle of the work day and instead have the contract front end dev install a simple lotto system.


I really don't think there is a great way to do this. If there was a lotto there would be thousands and thousands of people entering including family and friends and there would be such a slim chance for scoring anything as well. 

In folding knives there have been pieces I've entered lottos for regularly over 2 years and I've never gotten anything. Only pickups I've had are first come first serve.

I will say I agree that first comes first serves shouldn't be held in the morning if a work day.


----------



## JDC

tcmx3 said:


> I mean seriously congrats to those of you who got knives that's super cool and I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> but this **** seriously deflates my enthusiasm for high end knives. would rather just use my more standard fare and focus my collection on stones.


There was a 5000 CAD tamahagane damascus gyuto sold in a few minutes . 








Hiromune Takaba Damascus Gyuto 300mm Ebony with Silver Spacer Handle (Miyabi)


Immediately, we notice the wild damascus cladding pattern with the colours that are indescribably complex and beautiful. This is (partially, of course, to not discount any of the work of the smith himself) thanks to the limited amount of cladding material left over from Takaba-san’s predecessor...




www.toshoknifearts.com





If you look at the pictures, the knife has cladding materials wrapped around the edge on one side, and a portion of cladding very close to the edge on the other side. I really don't understand the high-end market...


----------



## superworrier

JDC said:


> There was a 5000 CAD tamahagane damascus gyuto sold in a few minutes .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiromune Takaba Damascus Gyuto 300mm Ebony with Silver Spacer Handle (Miyabi)
> 
> 
> Immediately, we notice the wild damascus cladding pattern with the colours that are indescribably complex and beautiful. This is (partially, of course, to not discount any of the work of the smith himself) thanks to the limited amount of cladding material left over from Takaba-san’s predecessor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the pictures, the knife has cladding materials wrapped around the edge on one side, and a portion of cladding very close to the edge on the other side. I really don't understand the high-end market...



TBF, I feel like you don't buy a 5000 CAD tamahagane knife for its performance (emphasis on tamahagane)


----------



## JDC

superworrier said:


> TBF, I feel like you don't buy a 5000 CAD tamahagane knife for it's performance (emphasis on tamahagane)


That's probably true to the buyer lol.


----------



## superworrier

There was this discussion about people buying knives and not using them. Personally, I wouldn't buy a knife and not use it, but I also wouldn't buy a knife like this because it doesn't really make sense to use a knife like this... So I think the type of person who buys this and the type of person who uses every knife are pretty much mutually exclusive.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

JDC said:


> There was a 5000 CAD tamahagane damascus gyuto sold in a few minutes .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiromune Takaba Damascus Gyuto 300mm Ebony with Silver Spacer Handle (Miyabi)
> 
> 
> Immediately, we notice the wild damascus cladding pattern with the colours that are indescribably complex and beautiful. This is (partially, of course, to not discount any of the work of the smith himself) thanks to the limited amount of cladding material left over from Takaba-san’s predecessor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the pictures, the knife has cladding materials wrapped around the edge on one side, and a portion of cladding very close to the edge on the other side. I really don't understand the high-end market...


Maybe the price would be 10000 cad if the core steel is centered.


----------



## spaceconvoy

Even if you don't use it, who would pay _any_ money for that piece of garbage? It looks terrible! Maybe if you keep it in the box and you're satisfied with just the idea of owning a tamahagane knife. Sort of like a knife NFT


----------



## esoo

tcmx3 said:


> I mean seriously congrats to those of you who got knives that's super cool and I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> but this **** seriously deflates my enthusiasm for high end knives. would rather just use my more standard fare and focus my collection on stones.



I seriously get this opinion. I've chased a few things, gotten a couple, lost out on many more. I've resigned myself that I'll lose out more times than I win, and don't get stressed if I miss out. There's always another knife that I want that will take my money.


----------



## JDC

spaceconvoy said:


> Even if you don't use it, who would pay _any_ money for that piece of garbage? It looks terrible! Maybe if you keep it in the box and you're satisfied with just the idea of owning a tamahagane knife. Sort of like a knife NFT


Maybe it’s not that bad, given that it came from a swordsmith. But normally if someone clad a knife like that I’d serious doubt about the heat treat as well. Maybe making kitchen knives do have learning curves.


----------



## Moooza

If anyone changes their mind about a vintage swedish or GODAI, please pm... 

So many nice knives, glad to see so many happy people.


----------



## spaceconvoy

JDC said:


> Maybe it’s not that bad, given that it came from a swordsmith. But normally if someone clad a knife like that I’d serious doubt about the heat treat as well. Maybe making kitchen knives do have learning curves.


I'm sure there is, like any other skill. That's why new tattoo artists practice on oranges and don't charge $5k for their first failed attempts.


----------



## superworrier

spaceconvoy said:


> I'm sure there is, like any other skill. That's why new tattoo artists practice on oranges and don't charge $5k for their first failed attempts.


I don't think this is an accurate analogy. He's a licensed swordsmith and I think this just how this type of tamahagane looks, which is more of historic steel than anything. Obviously he can make better looking knives: Feedback on Hiromune Takaba knives?

I dont know how to value tamahagane knives, but they're more historical/art pieces than functional tools.


----------



## JDC

superworrier said:


> I don't think this is an accurate analogy. He's a licensed swordsmith and I think this just how this type of tamahagane looks, which is more of historic steel than anything. Obviously he can make better looking knives: Feedback on Hiromune Takaba knives?
> 
> I dont know how to value tamahagane knives, but they're more historical/art pieces than functional tools.


Yeah there might be historical value indeed. I know some smiths still make their own Tamahagane steel now, but a historical piece can be priceless for the right person. Based on tosho's description, "_Takaba-san, being a licensed swordsmith, is able to source this historical steel to forge his work_," this is probably the case.

That said, the cladding issue indeed looks to be the smith's responsibility, because it was done by the smith as tosho implied: "
_Immediately, we notice the wild damascus cladding pattern with the colours that are indescribably complex and beautiful. This is (...) thanks to the limited amount of cladding material left over from Takaba-san’s predecessor.

This special iron cladding is laminated onto sword-smith grade Tamahagane, a traditional type of steel that requires an extraordinary amount of labour from a team of smelters._"


----------



## thebradleycrew

I was able to snag a Vintage Swedish Kono - I am going to try it out and use it a little, then will likely sell. I really wanted to try the steel as I've not been able to snag one before (like the JKI Gesshin Togo that sold recently).


----------



## pgugger

Takaba nakiri at Coutelier NOLA: Hiromune Takaba | Tamahagane Suminagashi | Nakiri 195mm


----------



## tcmx3

pgugger said:


> Takaba nakiri at Coutelier NOLA: Hiromune Takaba | Tamahagane Suminagashi | Nakiri 195mm



I would need to know if the atomic bomb mushroom cloud appeared on both sides before parting with 4 grand but that's me.


----------



## JDC

“Takaba san makes his own tamahagane steel, which is a very rare occurrence.”
So he actually makes these steel, instead of sourcing rare, historical steel as tosho stated?


----------



## superworrier

JDC said:


> “Takaba san makes his own tamahagane steel, which is a very rare occurrence.”
> So he actually makes these steel, instead of sourcing rare, historical steel as tosho stated?


but it also says it's only allotted in certain amounts. Could be the ore or something


----------



## JDC

superworrier said:


> but it also says it's only allotted in certain amounts. Could be the ore or something



It’s a mystery behind a wall of vendors…


----------



## superworrier

JDC said:


> It’s a mystery behind a wall of vendors…


Well you know what they say, if you have to ask, you can't afford it. (same with seeing the other side of the knife)


----------



## JDC

superworrier said:


> Well you know what they say, if you have to ask, you can't afford it. (same with seeing the other side of the knife)



How should I understand this? So they are for “true collectors” who know the story behind these knives and will buy without checking the conditions?


----------



## JDC

Anyway, the market is just too niche. Last time I checked, someone buys designer bags without blinks thought a $200 kitchen knife ridiculously expensive…


----------



## tcmx3




----------



## superworrier

You pay for 500 for a knife that rusts and chips on hard product? Psh my Kiwi was 5 bucks and its stainless and you can just bend it back


----------



## superworrier

JDC said:


> How should I understand this? So they are for “true collectors” who know the story behind these knives and will buy without checking the conditions?


Mostly a joke but yeah, if you're a collector you probably already know what you're getting. i.e. if you don't know knives at all, you wouldn't want to spend 500 on a Fujiyama and you'd probably expect it to hold it or try it. But if you're in the know and seeking one, you just buy it knowing what it is. (not to mention flaws that us knife people deem acceptable but would unacceptable to the layperson)


----------



## JDC

superworrier said:


> Mostly a joke but yeah, if you're a collector you probably already know what you're getting. i.e. if you don't know knives at all, you wouldn't want to spend 500 on a Fujiyama and you'd probably expect it to hold it or try it. But if you're in the know and seeking one, you just buy it knowing what it is.


Let's see how long it takes for such a collector to occur this time. Hope whoever buys these can come to the forum and enlighten us lol.


----------



## spaceconvoy

for an extra $1k they'll send a photo of the other side of the knife


----------



## superworrier

Blue 1 full size Chinese cleaver from Migoto


----------



## tostadas

superworrier said:


> Blue 1 full size Chinese cleaver from Migoto



They look hot. Pricing will be approx $760 USD


----------



## Barmoley

Question for the cleaver specialists; what is the purpose of such a long handle on a cleaver? Is it to balance the blade? Usually vegie cleavers have shorter thicker handles.


----------



## tostadas

Barmoley said:


> Question for the cleaver specialists; what is the purpose of such a long handle on a cleaver? Is it to balance the blade? Usually vegie cleavers have shorter thicker handles.


I prefer the short stubby handles on cleavers as well.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand




----------



## spaceconvoy

Barmoley said:


> Question for the cleaver specialists; what is the purpose of such a long handle on a cleaver? Is it to balance the blade? Usually vegie cleavers have shorter thicker handles.


Nothing! It's an idiotic thing that only Japanese makers do, because cutting a standard wa handle any shorter would expose the tang hole. So basically laziness/cheapness


----------



## MowgFace

The Gesshin Ginga cleavers have a much more cleaver appropriate wa handle, but I’ve always wondered the same. Not a cleaver user much myself though.









Gesshin Ginga #6 White #2 Chinese Cleaver (Wa-Handle)


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Gesshin Ginga line is a custom line we have produced for us exclusively. These knives are very thin and light and have great fit and finish. The spine and choil are rounded and polished. The steel is a very fine-grained carbon steel called...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

online now - 7 available

I would get one but I have lined up another hard to find knife and funds are low






Gyuto


Gyuto Gyuto knives (chef knives) Blade length: 245 mm



www.cleancut.eu


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> online now - 7 available
> 
> I would get one but I have lined up another hard to find knife and funds are low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyuto
> 
> 
> Gyuto Gyuto knives (chef knives) Blade length: 245 mm
> 
> 
> 
> www.cleancut.eu


I got one. Haha. Wakui Blue 2 dammy was only in my wet dream. Really excited!


----------



## JDC

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I got one. Haha. Wakui Blue 2 dammy was only in my wet dream. Really excited!


The grind on these look insanely good, blue 2 steel also. Choilshot suggest they could use a little thinning behind the edge though.


----------



## tostadas

Myojin SG2s at K&S. It looks like the 210 and 240s havent gone up yet








Myojin Riki Seisakusho SG2 Gyuto 180mm / 210mm / 240mm


Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm. Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in the...




www.knivesandstones.com.au


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

JDC said:


> The grind on these look insanely good, blue 2 steel also. Choilshot suggest they could use a little thinning behind the edge though.


The finish, the handle, and the profile are all good. Wakui did in-house lamination as well. And it’s 1000 dollar cheaper than Mazaki dammy. What to not love?


----------



## tcmx3

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> The finish, the handle, and the profile are all good. Wakui did in-house lamination as well. And it’s 1000 dollar cheaper than Mazaki dammy. What to not love?



the fact that I missed out...


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

tcmx3 said:


> the fact that I missed out...


Maybe next batch. I’m sure Cleancut will order more given how fast it sold out. I feel like Wakui will make more blue 2 stuff since the demand is there.


----------



## Barmoley

Good looking knives, I personally don't care about dammy, but the rest of the knife looks really good.


----------



## Knivperson

Is tamahagane even good? How is it compared to ApexUltra for instance? I mean, is it like buying a car with wooden wheels because history?


----------



## superworrier

Knivperson said:


> Is tamahagane even good? How is it compared to ApexUltra for instance? I mean, is it like buying a car with wooden wheels because history?








Yoshida Tamahagane steel knives


I was watching Simply Ming wt. Jasper White poaching on PBS.The show after was about 5 brother's all in their 80's & 90's.Making high quality Tamahagani steel & forging it into knives.At the end they were selling some blades in a open market stall. I found a Santoku on the web,500.00+.Anyone...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





Yeah, it's more about the history. At best, it will be similar to white steels.


----------



## Barmoley

Knivperson said:


> Is tamahagane even good? How is it compared to ApexUltra for instance? I mean, is it like buying a car with wooden wheels because history?


If preliminary tests of lab development of ApexUltra turn out to be true no other low alloy steel can compare to it for use in kitchen knives. Comparing tamahagane to that is not exactly fair. In general, modern steels are just better. We all have heard and have a romantic notion of old super steels that made swords and knives stay sharp forever and never break. It is just not reality, modern steels are better and modern heat treating techniques are better and can be much more precise using modern equipment. We also know a lot more about steels and why and how they work.


----------



## Knivperson

Barmoley said:


> If preliminary tests of lab development of ApexUltra turn out to be true no other low alloy steel can compare to it for use in kitchen knives. Comparing tamahagane to that is not exactly fair. In general, modern steels are just better. We all have heard and have a romantic notion of old super steels that made swords and knives stay sharp forever and never break. It is just not reality, modern steels are better and modern heat treating techniques are better and can be much more precise using modern equipment. We also know a lot more about steels and why and how they work.


Exactly my point, more precisely stated.


----------



## Brian Weekley

But imho … that’s not really the point. Why would you buy a 57 Chevy over a Kia? They aren’t even in the same class.

I don’t buy everything in life purely based on function. Some times I just like things because they reflect history and how things were done. But then again I’m old and probably don’t see things the same way as others.


----------



## tcmx3

Brian Weekley said:


> But imho … that’s not really the point. Why would you buy a 57 Chevy over a Kia? They aren’t even in the same class.
> 
> I don’t buy everything in life purely based on function. Some times I just like things because they reflect history and how things were done. But then again I’m old and probably don’t see things the same way as others.



just curious what knife we talk about around here is a kia.

every time people make car analogies it basically boils down to {car I like} vs {some econobox} and like, the alternative being offered to a tamahagane knife here isnt a global or dexter.

also like what I also just pick two arbitrary vehicles? maybe a tamahagane knife is actually more like a toyota century and some new knife is a Yamaha YZF-R1?


----------



## Knivperson

Brian Weekley said:


> But imho … that’s not really the point. Why would you buy a 57 Chevy over a Kia? They aren’t even in the same class.
> 
> I don’t buy everything in life purely based on function. Some times I just like things because they reflect history and how things were done. But then again I’m old and probably don’t see things the same way as others.


Actually I thought the tamahagane more like an early Ford Model T and apexultra like a Tesla or something.


----------



## jedy617

Regardless, Tamahagane you buy for the cool factor, and apexultra you would buy for the performance


----------



## Barmoley

Hey, don't bash Kia. Stinger GT and other models are not your Kia of the 1990s. Car analogies never work anyway, but I agree with what @Brian Weekley is saying.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Not bashing Kia … if I needed a daily driver it wouldn’t be a 57 Chev. I wouldn’t expect a cook on the line to bring a Tamagahane Gyuto to work. Just different things is all I’m saying … and for the record … I agree with everybody … even if they are clearly wrong! HaHa!


----------



## JDC

I recall that some one in the razor community tested Tamahagane vs modern Japanese high carbon, and the conclusion was the modern one won clearly in apex forming and edge holding. However, not all Tamahagene steels were created equal, there might be exceptions.


----------



## Barmoley

JDC said:


> However, not all Tamahagene steels were created equal, there might be exceptions.


Exactly, tamahagene is not like 52100 where composition is well known and has a narrow range to be called 52100. Tamahagene is a process and the result of mixing iron sands. The mixture, the length of smelting, the decision what pieces to use all depend on the smith and even then since it is all done without precise instruments even the same smith will get different results each time. The process is more like cooking instead of a very scientific way of producing steels today where batches of specific steels are very similar from the same producer, not necessarily the same but within the known specification.


----------



## K.Bouldin

Saw this just now


----------



## jedy617

KnS has some awesome sukenari honyaki gyutos, with a 7% coupon going on.


----------



## tostadas

Decent sale at Tosho with discounts on a bunch of stuff incvluding Kono Sanjo (Yoshikane) and Madei (Nihei)





Boxing Week Sale ~25% Off


All Sale Items are final. No returns or exchanges. Sale starts on Sunday December 26th, 2021 @ 12:00am and ends on Saturday January 1st, 2021 @ 12:00am.




www.toshoknifearts.com


----------



## sansho

yep. if you want one of those tosho kono sanjos, now would be the time...


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

shipping to Australia $93CAD


----------



## zizirex

good deal on Kono Yoshi 180 petty.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

S.Tanaka with a new R2 Damascus texture/pattern, looks the goods!














Shigeki Tanaka R2/SG2 Black Damascus Gyuto 240mmm


Knife Information A relatively young but masterful blacksmith, Shigeki Tanaka crafts his knives in a workshop in Miki City, Japan. Known for being skilful and creative, he works with almost all knifemaking steels, from high carbon like Aogami, to powder stainless steel. His range of R2/SG2 Black...




www.chefs-edge.com.au


----------



## daniel_il

Shig alert









Shigefusa kitaeji 270mm yanagiba


Buy Shigefusa kitaeji 270mm yanagiba from Zahocho Knives Tokyo at the best price. Order your new Japanese knife now




zahocho.com


----------



## tostadas

Tetsujin Metal Flow and Myojin SG2 with 7% off using code HAPPYNEWYEAR7%. All sizes now available









Myojin Riki Seisakusho SG2 Gyuto 180mm / 210mm / 240mm


Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm. Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in the...




www.knivesandstones.com.au












Tetsujin Blue 2 Tanryusen Gyuto 210mm / 240mm


Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm. Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in the...




www.knivesandstones.com.au


----------



## jedy617

The metal flow is much cheaper than other retailers, feel like those prices are much more fair. I would love to grab one but I have so much right now as it is.


----------



## tostadas

jedy617 said:


> The metal flow is much cheaper than other retailers, feel like those prices are much more fair. I would love to grab one but I have so much right now as it is.


Yea I was considering a metal flow too, but already have the SG2 which I love


----------



## heldentenor

How's the heel height on the metal flows?


----------



## tostadas

heldentenor said:


> How's the heel height on the metal flows?


From other retailers they seem to be 50-52 for the 240s. I would assume similar for this batch


----------



## drsmp

240 metal flows at Knives Stones are sold out


----------



## superworrier

God for this price I had to pick up the Myojin (only 430 for 240)... I paid 600 USD + tax for the metal flow and I'm still very very happy with my purchase, so congrats to whoever.


----------



## Jville

tostadas said:


> They look hot. Pricing will be approx $760 USD


I wonder how many of these there was. Did anybody else get one?


----------



## tostadas

Jville said:


> I wonder how many of these there was. Did anybody else get one?


dang that was fast. Not sure, I didnt get one.


----------



## Bico Doce

This is the most dangerous thread here at KKF. I’m going to have to unfollow it. The constant temptation is too much


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Bico Doce said:


> This is the most dangerous thread here at KKF. I’m going to have to unfollow it. The constant temptation is too much


Exactly. You never know what will come up. I told myself to not buy anything before 2022 but that Wakui dammy was impossible to resist.


----------



## tostadas

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Exactly. You never know what will come up. I told myself to not buy anything before 2022 but that Wakui dammy was impossible to resist.


Yea I refreshed so many times for couple days. Then it ended up getting listed like 4am my time on a later day


----------



## Greasylake

Gihei 240mm in ZDP 189 at Bernal for 15% off


----------



## nexus1935

Myojin SG2 240mm are back in stock at K&S US:









Naohito Myojin SG2 Gyuto 240mm with K&S Heart Shaped Handle


Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm ====== Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in...



knivesandstones.us


----------



## tostadas

This wrought blue sharpened by myojin looks interesting








Speical: Nigara x Myojin Wrought Iron Blue 2 Sakimaru Sujihiki 300mm Western Ironwood handle


Nigara SG2 Kurouchi Tsuchime Sujihiki 240mm




www.knivesandstones.com.au


----------



## jedy617

I don't need anything....I don't need anything. Why do I check this thread


----------



## Chicagohawkie

nexus1935 said:


> Myojin SG2 240mm are back in stock at K&S US:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naohito Myojin SG2 Gyuto 240mm with K&S Heart Shaped Handle
> 
> 
> Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm ====== Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in...
> 
> 
> 
> knivesandstones.us


At that price! No thanks!


----------



## tostadas

Chicagohawkie said:


> At that price! No thanks!


That's a pretty good price including upgraded handle. Esp w the discount code


----------



## tcmx3

tostadas said:


> That's a pretty good price including upgraded handle. Esp w the discount code



I agree, which is why I bought one.


----------



## Southpaw

tostadas said:


> That's a pretty good price including upgraded handle. Esp w the discount code


I really don’t like SG2 steel, I only have one and I wasn’t a fan, maybe I should try a dif maker


----------



## cooktocut

250 raquin on Eatingtools


----------



## daddy yo yo

cooktocut said:


> 250 raquin on Eatingtools


Tbh, there’s nicer sh*t to see there: 









Huber x Kamon Copper Cleaver | Eatingtools.com


A one-of-a-kind collaboration between Austrian bladesmiths Benjamin Kamon and Martin Huber, this vegetable cleaver is like no other.




www.eatingtools.com


----------



## jedy617

Chicagohawkie said:


> At that price! No thanks!


I'm confused before the 7% discount that's the lowest priced myojin 240mm on the market by at least $100, and has a nice handle. SG2 is a great steel and myojins grinds and fit and finish are great. Honestly not sure what stainless gyuto would beat it at $450.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Japanese vendor reported that their Toyama's price will likely go up 'significantly' next year. They still have a 270 ss-clad gyuto in stock and some single bevels. 

鋭い切れ味！地金ステン錆に強い！三条手打ち鍛造鍛冶職人　外山作　臥龍　ステンレス（地金）+ 青紙二号（芯材）　 和牛刀　水牛桂鎬柄


----------



## Knivperson

tostadas said:


> This wrought blue sharpened by myojin looks interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speical: Nigara x Myojin Wrought Iron Blue 2 Sakimaru Sujihiki 300mm Western Ironwood handle
> 
> 
> Nigara SG2 Kurouchi Tsuchime Sujihiki 240mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.knivesandstones.com.au


Looks very speical


----------



## BGY_888

*Kato 180 gyuto 


https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/s1012073230?conversionType=search_suggest#group=nogroup&photo=1


*


----------



## Logan A.

One of the new Tetsujin Metal flows available here






handgeschmiedete Kochmesser Tetsujin Hamono Aogami 2 Metal Flow - Japanische-Kochmesser


handgeschmiedete Kochmesser Tetsujin Hamono Aogami 2 Metal Flow




www.japanische-kochmesser.ch


----------



## superworrier

Homebutcher sale. Discount applied in cart. Ex: Myojin 240 for <400


----------



## Chang

SADAYASU Yanagiba 270mm Namitetsu White II Steel Blade Knife







www.aframestokyo.com





thoughts?


----------



## josemartinlopez

Why are people talking about the metal flows, what's it all about?


----------



## Chang

josemartinlopez said:


> Why are people talking about the metal flows, what's it all about?


 they're sharpened by Myojin, forged by Toru. Its etched and polished so that the cladding reveals " a lot of banding", so people think they look good. Since's it sharpened by Myojin, should be a good performer as well.

I personally think they're overpriced for what they are and too hype.


----------



## Logan A.

Chang said:


> I personally think they're overpriced for what they are and too hype.


I like the hype! For me it indicates that If I buy the knife as a “catch and release” then I won’t lose hundreds of Dollars passing it along.


----------



## Bico Doce

superworrier said:


> Homebutcher sale. Discount applied in cart. Ex: Myojin 240 for <400


This was the straw that broke the camel's back. All aboard the hype train!


----------



## jedy617

I think full price metal flow is too much, but for what KnS had it for I think it's a really cool piece


----------



## Chang

jedy617 said:


> I think full price metal flow is too much, but for what KnS had it for I think it's a really cool piece



my thoughts exactly. Still not enough for me to buy one though


----------



## josemartinlopez

Bico Doce said:


> This was the straw that broke the camel's back. All aboard the hype train!


You're not truly aboard unless you have a butt ugly resin handle.


----------



## Bico Doce

josemartinlopez said:


> You're not truly aboard unless you have a butt ugly resin handle.


I’ll have to find something on Etsy and get it installed


----------



## Ikonaka

Chang said:


> my thoughts exactly. Still not enough for me to buy one though


Just wait for the aforementioned catch and releases, problem solved


----------



## esoo

Bico Doce said:


> This was the straw that broke the camel's back. All aboard the hype train!



I ordered one as well. Waiting to see what is going on as I got my tracking number and FedEx shows they cancelled the shipment 5 minutes later


----------



## Bico Doce

esoo said:


> I ordered one as well. Waiting to see what is going on as I got my tracking number and FedEx shows they cancelled the shipment 5 minutes later


I think that I may have had something to do with that. I’m in San Antonio, so I called and asked if I could pick it up. He said he would cancel the shipping label, I’m wondering if he canceled all of them in the process?


----------



## tostadas

Carbon has a couple Mazaki B#2 dammy sujis with the black horn ferrules instead of that light brown thing.









Mazaki Damascus Sujihiki 270mm


Naoki Mazaki is a blacksmith located in Sanjo, Niigata. He works alone in his small workshop and handles all aspects of his knife making. This blade is forged with a core steel of Aogami #2 steel and cladded in a handmade suminagashi iron damascus.The bevels are finished by hand on japanese...




carbonknifeco.com












Mazaki Damascus Sujihiki 255mm


Naoki Mazaki is a blacksmith located in Sanjo, Niigata. He works alone in his small workshop and handles all aspects of his knife making. This blade is forged with a core steel of Aogami #2 steel and cladded in a handmade suminagashi iron damascus.The bevels are finished by hand on japanese...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## Logan A.

Kisuke Manaka Kokuenn Damsacus Aogami #1 Gyuto 275mm Kurouchi Tsuchime Ebony - Stay Sharp Montreal


Blacksmith: Kisuke Manaka 航空券 Production area: Sanmu-shi, Chiba/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 275mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel (Oxidisable) Steel: Yasuki Aogami #1, San mai Damascus Aogami #2 Handle: Ebony, double buffalo horn and silver Total length: 434 mm Edge length: 275 mm Handle length at tip...




staysharpmtl.com





For those die hard Kisuke fans.


----------



## esoo

Bico Doce said:


> I think that I may have had something to do with that. I’m in San Antonio, so I called and asked if I could pick it up. He said he would cancel the shipping label, I’m wondering if he canceled all of them in the process?



Unless he cancelled my label by mistake instead of yours. Does your order show tracking?

I emailed yesterday and am waiting on a response.


----------



## Bico Doce

esoo said:


> Unless he cancelled my label by mistake instead of yours. Does your order show tracking?
> 
> I emailed yesterday and am waiting on a response.


I just ordered it this morning so it’s probably unrelated. Give them a call, they’re pretty responsive


----------



## brimmergj

Logan A. said:


> Kisuke Manaka Kokuenn Damsacus Aogami #1 Gyuto 275mm Kurouchi Tsuchime Ebony - Stay Sharp Montreal
> 
> 
> Blacksmith: Kisuke Manaka 航空券 Production area: Sanmu-shi, Chiba/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 275mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel (Oxidisable) Steel: Yasuki Aogami #1, San mai Damascus Aogami #2 Handle: Ebony, double buffalo horn and silver Total length: 434 mm Edge length: 275 mm Handle length at tip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staysharpmtl.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those die hard Kisuke fans.


Speaking of those stunning Kisuke damascus blades, Dustin at Real Sharp Knife has 2 listed on his site. Both 210mm with his handles









New Arrivals


New Arrivals




realsharpknife.com


----------



## Logan A.

brimmergj said:


> Speaking of those stunning Kisuke damascus blades, Dustin at Real Sharp Knife has 2 listed on his site. Both 210mm with his handles


Already has an ugly resin handle attached 
Seems those are becoming popular in these parts!


----------



## esoo

Bico Doce said:


> I just ordered it this morning so it’s probably unrelated. Give them a call, they’re pretty responsive



Sorted it out over Instagram (cheaper than long distance). FedEx is going to miss their delivery though - gotta wait an extra day for it.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

superworrier said:


> Homebutcher sale. Discount applied in cart. Ex: Myojin 240 for <400


So 550 original price but 396 after discount. Closer to norm price than previous batch but that handle is nice tho.


----------



## superworrier

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> So 550 original price but 396 after discount. Closer to norm price than previous batch but that handle is nice tho.


That first batch was insane. I wonder if it was a mistake like the Kono YW on togo (listed for 200, but actually 400). Especially with those handles (ugly but that doesn’t mean they’re free). Finally I can stop kicking myself for missing the original deal.


----------



## brimmergj

Logan A. said:


> Already has an ugly resin handle attached
> Seems those are becoming popular in these parts!


Ugly and already perfect. The non- fireworks edition handle isn't bad. Dustin does make a damn good handle though.


----------



## Ashk

10% sale at the sharp chef for those looking for a good purchase in the uk


----------



## timebard

EpicEdge recently restocked a bunch of Wakui hairline items, including the 210 gyuto and 180 nakiri. Looks like prices haven't gone up since the last restock, which makes these a significantly better deal than Ai and Om for US buyers.



Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


----------



## JaVa

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Exactly. You never know what will come up. I told myself to not buy anything before 2022 but that Wakui dammy was impossible to resist.


What?
Wakui b2 dammy???
…And from CC which means they were available in EU.

Looks fantastic!

Hard to forgive myself for missing that. What was the price for 240 and was it ss clad?


----------



## ethompson

300x65 Wat for what feels like a reasonable sum. If I didn’t have an irrational love for reactive cladding or if I was still working prep daily at my restaurant, I’d be all over this one. 372g!









Gyuto 300mm


This Gyuto from Shinichi Watanabe features a stainless clad steel blade with a hidden tang construction. .141" Blade Stock. 2.58" Blade Depth. The handle features horn hilt nicely complemented by a Ho wood grip. This is a fantastic piece that is razor sharp. New from Maker.




www.arizonacustomknives.com


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

JaVa said:


> What?
> Wakui b2 dammy???
> …And from CC which means they were available in EU.
> 
> Looks fantastic!
> 
> Hard to forgive myself for missing that. What was the price for 240 and was it ss clad?


The price was $427 dollar (377 euro no VAT). Iron clad.
Here’s my post to show what I received.





Show your newest knife buy


This one is stunning and debt of gratitude to @Dan E At 230x50, it’s smaller than it’s 240 designation would suggest. But at 241 gm, some of it due to spine thickness and some to handle, it’s broaching WH weight class I can’t wait to try this one. Really psyched about this one. My only regret...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## riverrat

superworrier said:


> Homebutcher sale. Discount applied in cart. Ex: Myojin 240 for <400


 
Hi everyone. New guy here. Lurked for past few months, perusing archives after finding KKF via a google search. Based on such searches, e.g. “best value”, picked up a Nature’s Blue Moon 210 gyuto, then a Hitohira Ginsan 180 gyuto during a Strata sale. Also got a set of King stones 1000 & 6000.

2 days ago, after being “enabled” by posts like this one and some NYE beverages, I ordered a Myojin 210 SG2 gyuto from Rodriguez HB. Off the deep end price-wise for me at $367, even though I gather that’s a supposed to be a “deal”. Will be interesting to compare it to my Natures gyuto and see if a dilettante like me can feel a difference in performance. In the bright light of day, not sure I’m ready for such a knife.

Background: I’m just a home cook; chief shopper and chef for my family, & host dinner parties pretty often. Cooked for crowds for many years as a Grand Canyon river guide; obviously not a restaurant setting but good practice cutting food up. I’m kind of finicky in restaurants; sometimes feel I can make better food on the River..


----------



## sansho

nice, i think you'll like it. although i would have gotten a 240mm since you already have a 210mm knife. 240mm is fun.

maybe a 240mm will be your next knife


----------



## Delat

riverrat said:


> Hi everyone. New guy here. Lurked for past few months, perusing archives after finding KKF via a google search. Based on such searches, e.g. “best value”, picked up a Nature’s Blue Moon 210 gyuto, then a Hitohira Ginsan 180 gyuto during a Strata sale. Also got a set of King stones 1000 & 6000.
> 
> 2 days ago, after being “enabled” by posts like this one and some NYE beverages, I ordered a Myojin 210 SG2 gyuto from Rodriguez HB. Off the deep end price-wise for me at $367, even though I gather that’s a supposed to be a “deal”. Will be interesting to compare it to my Natures gyuto and see if a dilettante like me can feel a difference in performance. In the bright light of day, not sure I’m ready for such a knife.
> 
> Background: I’m just a home cook; chief shopper and chef for my family, & host dinner parties pretty often. Cooked for crowds for many years as a Grand Canyon river guide; obviously not a restaurant setting but good practice cutting food up. I’m kind of finicky in restaurants; sometimes feel I can make better food on the River..



$367 is a great price for that knife. I have the 180mm version and think you’ll be impressed by the fit and finish and how nice it feels while cutting.


----------



## riverrat

sansho said:


> nice, i think you'll like it. although i would have gotten a 240mm since you already have a 210mm knife. 240mm is fun.
> 
> maybe a 240mm will be your next knife


I have noticed a lot of you folks prefer 240 to 210 in this type of knife. I assumed that was primarily for pro usage. 
210 seems like plenty for my home kitchen, although I'd be open to trying a 240. But at this price point, I wanted to buy a size I'd use often. I may sell the Nature's; its a nice knife for what it is but I'm expecting the Myojin to feel more refined. 
Maybe I'll get a Nature's in 240. they are 1/3 the cost of a Myojin.


----------



## tostadas

riverrat said:


> I have noticed a lot of you folks prefer 240 to 210 in this type of knife. I assumed that was primarily for pro usage.
> 210 seems like plenty for my home kitchen, although I'd be open to trying a 240. But at this price point, I wanted to buy a size I'd use often. I may sell the Nature's; its a nice knife for what it is but I'm expecting the Myojin to feel more refined.
> Maybe I'll get a Nature's in 240. they are 1/3 the cost of a Myojin.


The Myojin, like many Sakai knives, come in on the short side. So the 240 may actually only be around 230 edge length. Regardless, it's an excellent knife with a really nice grind.


----------



## gcsquared

riverrat said:


> I have noticed a lot of you folks prefer 240 to 210 in this type of knife. I assumed that was primarily for pro usage.
> 210 seems like plenty for my home kitchen, although I'd be open to trying a 240. But at this price point, I wanted to buy a size I'd use often. I may sell the Nature's; its a nice knife for what it is but I'm expecting the Myojin to feel more refined.
> Maybe I'll get a Nature's in 240. they are 1/3 the cost of a Myojin.



I would say that’s not necessarily true, although I’m also in the camp of 210-230mm is my perfect size when it comes to gyutos (I’m a home cook). I think 240mm generally offers more options (e.g. 240mm honyakis are more common than 210mm) and also more blade height at the heel. Also a 240mm often doesn’t feel as big if made by a thoughtful maker due to balance, taper, etc.


----------



## sansho

riverrat said:


> I have noticed a lot of you folks prefer 240 to 210 in this type of knife. I assumed that was primarily for pro usage.
> 210 seems like plenty for my home kitchen, although I'd be open to trying a 240. But at this price point, I wanted to buy a size I'd use often. I may sell the Nature's; its a nice knife for what it is but I'm expecting the Myojin to feel more refined.
> Maybe I'll get a Nature's in 240. they are 1/3 the cost of a Myojin.



i use 240mm in a home setting. a 240mm was actually my first nice knife, and i mainly used just that for a few years.
i ended up getting more knives more out of curiosity than necessarily feeling like i needed them, but i'm glad i did.

i got a 150mm petty, but it was kind of small and didn't give enough knuckle clearance -- i had to have my hand hanging off the side of the board to chop stuff up.

then i got a 180mm petty with more height (40mm at the heel) that is also angled in such a way that it gives plenty of knuckle clearance. kind of like a mini gyuto. i use it all the time for smaller tasks like mincing a few cloves of garlic.

210mm is also a great size. perfect for cutting up a medium or large onion.

240mm can be used for all of the above tasks. it's very versatile, and it's fun to use. but sometimes it really comes in handy: think shredding up lettuce for a sandwich or cabbage for soup or kraut. and i still reach for it sometimes for fun even though a smaller knife would work. it's also the only size i have more than one knife in.

next on my list to try is a 300mm suji for cutting up large roasts a few times a year. since i'll be using it infrequently, i'm looking at ~$100 options.


----------



## tcmx3

riverrat said:


> I have noticed a lot of you folks prefer 240 to 210 in this type of knife. I assumed that was primarily for pro usage.
> 210 seems like plenty for my home kitchen, although I'd be open to trying a 240. But at this price point, I wanted to buy a size I'd use often. I may sell the Nature's; its a nice knife for what it is but I'm expecting the Myojin to feel more refined.
> Maybe I'll get a Nature's in 240. they are 1/3 the cost of a Myojin.



I have mostly 240s but some 210s and often it just comes down to the knife in question. a lot of the time I have to get a 240 to get the kind of heel height that I personally like. pro vs home use doesnt matter anyway just get the knife that feels the right size to you.

Ive been using a couple of 210s a lot lately and actually kind of like it.


----------



## Gregmega

brimmergj said:


> Speaking of those stunning Kisuke damascus blades, Dustin at Real Sharp Knife has 2 listed on his site. Both 210mm with his handles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Arrivals
> 
> 
> New Arrivals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realsharpknife.com


I’d pay an extra 200 bucks for that knife if he sends me a video of him breaking that handle with a hammer after he takes it off and boxes it up to ship to me. #YOLO


----------



## Jville

Gregmega said:


> I’d pay an extra 200 bucks for that knife if he sends me a video of him breaking that handle with a hammer after he takes it off and boxes it up to ship to me. #YOLO


Yeah, also not a fan of those handles.


----------



## OkLobster

On the search for a J-knife beater and found this Tanaka Kyuzo Migaki Extra Height that I vaguely remember being posted (from another vendor) here a few weeks ago:









Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo | 240mm Migaki Gyuto Knife - Extra Height


Hitohira Japan's new taller design of the Blue #1 Tanaka Kyuzo Gyuto knife is something special. Hand crafted by Yoshikazu Tanaka and sharpened by Kyuzo, limited numbers available. Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Japanese Knife 240mm Migaki Gyuto Knife - Extra Height Tanaka Blacksmith Kyuzo Sharpener...




protooling.com.au


----------



## AT5760

@OkLobster If those are your beaters, I'd love to see your nice knives


----------



## IsoJ

OkLobster said:


> On the search for a J-knife beater and found this Tanaka Kyuzo Migaki Extra Height that I vaguely remember being posted (from another vendor) here a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo | 240mm Migaki Gyuto Knife - Extra Height
> 
> 
> Hitohira Japan's new taller design of the Blue #1 Tanaka Kyuzo Gyuto knife is something special. Hand crafted by Yoshikazu Tanaka and sharpened by Kyuzo, limited numbers available. Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Japanese Knife 240mm Migaki Gyuto Knife - Extra Height Tanaka Blacksmith Kyuzo Sharpener...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protooling.com.au


So, what are your "better" knives?


----------



## OkLobster

AT5760 said:


> @OkLobster If those are your beaters, I'd love to see your nice knives





IsoJ said:


> So, what are your "better" knives?



Ah oops I did not mean it like that  . I was mainly looking for a beater when I saw the extra height Migaki, not that knives in the price point (or caliber) of said Migaki are what I would consider a beater. I will post my rotation down the line but I plan on keeping them under the wraps for now.


----------



## tostadas

OkLobster said:


> Ah oops I did not mean it like that  . I was mainly looking for a beater when I saw the extra height Migaki, not that knives in the price point (or caliber) of said Migaki are what I would consider a beater. I will post my rotation down the line but I plan on keeping them under the wraps for now.


I've been buying a lot of potential beater knives recently, but mainly because my definition of "beater" keeps changing depending on my mood.


----------



## Gregmega

Great point actually. I turned a Togashi Honyaki into a beater after promptly bouncing it off a table and onto the floor.


----------



## Knivperson

OkLobster said:


> On the search for a J-knife beater and found this Tanaka Kyuzo Migaki Extra Height that I vaguely remember being posted (from another vendor) here a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo | 240mm Migaki Gyuto Knife - Extra Height
> 
> 
> Hitohira Japan's new taller design of the Blue #1 Tanaka Kyuzo Gyuto knife is something special. Hand crafted by Yoshikazu Tanaka and sharpened by Kyuzo, limited numbers available. Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Japanese Knife 240mm Migaki Gyuto Knife - Extra Height Tanaka Blacksmith Kyuzo Sharpener...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protooling.com.au


Try it. If you dont like it, throw it out. It's just a beater.


----------



## Greasylake

Knivperson said:


> Try it. If you dont like it, throw it out. It's just a beater.


Now offering Greasy's beater disposal, buying beater knives for 10 cents a pound


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> I turned a Togashi Honyaki into a beater after promptly bouncing it off a table and onto the floor.


Pics or it didn't happen?
Seriously thats the stuff of nightmares. Was it the Togashi you got from Strata?


----------



## Gregmega

Corradobrit1 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen?
> Seriously thats the stuff of nightmares. Was it the Togashi you got from Strata?


It actually didn’t do any damage, just a glint on the edge. But it’s all I needed to convince me to use the [email protected]“# out of it after dodging the biggest bullet in the honyaki universe. Frankly I’m shocked it didn’t break in half. Lumo was there and looked like he was about to puke . Sometimes these things remind us what’s more important I guess, or how to turn a honyaki into a beater in perception with a quickness


----------



## Corradobrit1

Gregmega said:


> It actually didn’t do any damage, just a glint on the edge. But it’s all I needed to convince me to use the [email protected]“# out of it after dodging the biggest bullet in the honyaki universe. Frankly I’m shocked it didn’t break in half. Lumo was there and looked like he was about to puke . Sometimes these things remind us what’s more important I guess, or how to turn a honyaki into a beater in perception with a quickness


Bouncing it off the table first may have flattened its trajectory so it landed flat against the floor. Bullet dodged for sure.


----------



## Delat

Gregmega said:


> It actually didn’t do any damage, just a glint on the edge. But it’s all I needed to convince me to use the [email protected]“# out of it after dodging the biggest bullet in the honyaki universe. Frankly I’m shocked it didn’t break in half. Lumo was there and looked like he was about to puke . Sometimes these things remind us what’s more important I guess, or how to turn a honyaki into a beater in perception with a quickness



Lucky lucky! 

I managed to drop my Yoshikane and it landed right on the tip of course. Surprisingly just bent the tip instead of breaking. Instead of grinding it off I just pushed it back into shape so now it’s a little deformed but still works.


----------



## tostadas

Came across these cool Morihei Hisamoto Fine-Finish (TF iron clad mab) petties while browsing Strata








Morihei - Hisamoto - White #1 - Kurouchi - 135mm Petty - Pakka Handle - Fine Finish


Brand: MoriheiLine: HisamotoProfile: PettyEdge Steel: White #1Steel Type: CarbonCladding: Soft IronBevel: Double BevelHand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Pakka WesternTotal Length: 249mmEdge Length: 137mmSpine Length: 140mmBlade Height: 32mmThickness at Spine: 2.2mmThickness ½ way...




strata-portland.myshopify.com


----------



## Gregmega

Corradobrit1 said:


> Bouncing it off the table first may have flattened its trajectory so it landed flat against the floor. Bullet dodged for sure.


Concrete floors in my house too


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Togo has 210 myojin priced $200 lower than 240.


----------



## Bico Doce

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Togo has 210 myojin priced $200 lower than 240.
> View attachment 159293


I think Homebutcher has the exact same 240 for $500

Edit: $550


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Bico Doce said:


> I think Homebutcher has the exact same 240 for $500
> 
> Edit: $550


Yes and 210 for $510. Homebutcher will probably have another amazing discount sometime though.


----------



## esoo

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Yes and 210 for $510. Homebutcher will probably have another amazing discount sometime though.



The 240 was $398 just before New Years. Now if FedEx would stop dicking around and actually deliver the knife I'd be happy.


----------



## Bico Doce

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Yes and 210 for $510. Homebutcher will probably have another amazing discount sometime though.


Thats true. With the last discount I got the 240 for under $400


----------



## GBT-Splint

Shig Kitaeji and kurouchi Santokus in stock on JNS website. 

Knives - Shigefusa - Japanese Natural Stones


----------



## jedy617

GBT-Splint said:


> Shig Kitaeji and kurouchi Santokus in stock on JNS website.
> 
> Knives - Shigefusa - Japanese Natural Stones


Did they have kitaeji santokus in stock? Man I'd like one of those


----------



## GBT-Splint

jedy617 said:


> Did they have kitaeji santokus in stock? Man I'd like one of those


It was there an hour ago but it seems like it's gone now. those kitaeji sold out quite fast.
It's taking all my mental strength not to buy the kasumi usuba 210mm that just got uploaded


----------



## jedy617

Man I would have bought a santoku in a heartbeat


----------



## EricEricEric

This one really caught my attention, not sure if anyone posted it already? 









HAP-40 Wide Gyuto Black 240mm (9.5


HAP-40 Wide Gyuto Black 240mm (9.5") is our all-rounder that we designed with the Japanese master Osamu-san from the Yoshida Hamono smithy. With a pronounced curved belly and a very wide blade, it sets itself apart from traditional Japanese blades. The secret of this knife lies in extremely (68...




sharpedgeshop.com


----------



## OkLobster

EricEricEric said:


> This one really caught my attention, not sure if anyone posted it already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAP-40 Wide Gyuto Black 240mm (9.5
> 
> 
> HAP-40 Wide Gyuto Black 240mm (9.5") is our all-rounder that we designed with the Japanese master Osamu-san from the Yoshida Hamono smithy. With a pronounced curved belly and a very wide blade, it sets itself apart from traditional Japanese blades. The secret of this knife lies in extremely (68...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharpedgeshop.com



I'm normally one that doesn't really experiment outside of the traditional White/Blue steels but god damn if there's a knife to do so...


----------



## esoo

EricEricEric said:


> This one really caught my attention, not sure if anyone posted it already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAP-40 Wide Gyuto Black 240mm (9.5
> 
> 
> HAP-40 Wide Gyuto Black 240mm (9.5") is our all-rounder that we designed with the Japanese master Osamu-san from the Yoshida Hamono smithy. With a pronounced curved belly and a very wide blade, it sets itself apart from traditional Japanese blades. The secret of this knife lies in extremely (68...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharpedgeshop.com



Don't like the profile on this - it seems like it's very curvy, and it looks like the angle of the handle is going to be pretty high on the board.


----------



## superworrier

Nihei hand Damascus in white 2. Went quickly from “I need this” to “I can’t afford this” upon clicking the link. At least the f&f is nice compared to another ex Yoshi’s hand dama.


----------



## tostadas

Manaka workhorse, 240x56 with 5mm spine!








Japanese chef knife thicker gyuto - MANAKA HAMONO - KISUKE - Carbon Aogami 1 - Rosewood Handle -Size:24cm


Knives from "Kisuke" are completely handmade and produced by Shunsuke Manaka, the fifth generation of Manaka Hamono. He has not only inherited the traditional techniques, but also scientifically researched the steel to establish his own unique style. The materials used for the knives are not...




miuraknives.com


----------



## captaincaed

$725 shipped, honyaki with pinned, faceted, leather-lined curly maple saya. The grain has so much movement it looks drunk. It's rad.








Spicy White Honyaki with Spalted Redgum and Maple


Nimble gyuto in Spicy White (26c3) a high carbon steel capable of high hardness and an ability to hold an extremely keen edge. This blade has also been differentially hardened with a tested edge hardness of 64.5hrc. The hamon is subtle and wispy up the centre of the blade bevels. This blade has...



newhamknives.com


----------



## JDC

captaincaed said:


> $725 shipped, honyaki and pinned, faceted, leather-lined curly maple saya. The grain has so much movement it looks drunk. It's rad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spicy White Honyaki with Spalted Redgum and Maple
> 
> 
> Nimble gyuto in Spicy White (26c3) a high carbon steel capable of high hardness and an ability to hold an extremely keen edge. This blade has also been differentially hardened with a tested edge hardness of 64.5hrc. The hamon is subtle and wispy up the centre of the blade bevels. This blade has...
> 
> 
> 
> newhamknives.com


Not enough, where's the S-grind? 
Just kidding, great value right here.


----------



## superworrier

tostadas said:


> Manaka workhorse, 240x56 with 5mm spine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese chef knife thicker gyuto - MANAKA HAMONO - KISUKE - Carbon Aogami 1 - Rosewood Handle -Size:24cm
> 
> 
> Knives from "Kisuke" are completely handmade and produced by Shunsuke Manaka, the fifth generation of Manaka Hamono. He has not only inherited the traditional techniques, but also scientifically researched the steel to establish his own unique style. The materials used for the knives are not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miuraknives.com


Damn 300g for a 240 wa handle. One of the heaviest boys I’ve seen


----------



## IsoJ

tostadas said:


> Manaka workhorse, 240x56 with 5mm spine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese chef knife thicker gyuto - MANAKA HAMONO - KISUKE - Carbon Aogami 1 - Rosewood Handle -Size:24cm
> 
> 
> Knives from "Kisuke" are completely handmade and produced by Shunsuke Manaka, the fifth generation of Manaka Hamono. He has not only inherited the traditional techniques, but also scientifically researched the steel to establish his own unique style. The materials used for the knives are not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miuraknives.com


If I had the knifebudget and looking 240 J-knife, this would be it for me.


----------



## IsoJ

captaincaed said:


> $725 shipped, honyaki with pinned, faceted, leather-lined curly maple saya. The grain has so much movement it looks drunk. It's rad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spicy White Honyaki with Spalted Redgum and Maple
> 
> 
> Nimble gyuto in Spicy White (26c3) a high carbon steel capable of high hardness and an ability to hold an extremely keen edge. This blade has also been differentially hardened with a tested edge hardness of 64.5hrc. The hamon is subtle and wispy up the centre of the blade bevels. This blade has...
> 
> 
> 
> newhamknives.com


Yes, great price and profile looks like very nice for pushcutters and you propably won't find anywhere near that f&f in that pricerange


----------



## Chefgibson

Vintage Restored Foster Bros Cleaver with sick honey comb handle

Foster Bros Cleaver


----------



## Vancouverguy

NY SALE! Rarest Okishiba Masakuni Honyaki knife Yanagiba chef Sujihiki whetstone | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NY SALE! Rarest Okishiba Masakuni Honyaki knife Yanagiba chef Sujihiki whetstone at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca





Legendary Okishiba Masakuni 220mms auctioning it.

Damn that hamon looks stunning.


----------



## jedy617

Vancouverguy said:


> NY SALE! Rarest Okishiba Masakuni Honyaki knife Yanagiba chef Sujihiki whetstone | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NY SALE! Rarest Okishiba Masakuni Honyaki knife Yanagiba chef Sujihiki whetstone at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legendary Okishiba Masakuni 220mm . K&S Is auctioning it.
> 
> Damn that hamon looks stunning.


I don't think that's K&S, it's 10 hours from where James has his shop located, I have seen that ebay seller before but the handles look a bit different than what he usually offers, and I don't see him selling the cheap used knives that the guy has on the shop. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Vancouverguy

https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/x1030882410?conversionType=service_page_search

Kato Ku Gyuto 240mm ..
1.7k USD buy out as of right now


----------



## Homechef

Not sure if this is still the year end sale or a new one - Home Butcher Myojin SG2 25% off when added to your cart.









Rodriguez Butcher Supply, Inc.


Vacuum Sealers, Meat Grinders, Japanese Cutlery, American Cutlery, German Cutlery all in San Antonio TX, Custom knives, Kitchen appliances, Knives




homebutcher.com


----------



## Bico Doce

Homechef said:


> Not sure if this is still the year end sale or a new one - Home Butcher Myojin SG2 25% off when added to your cart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodriguez Butcher Supply, Inc.
> 
> 
> Vacuum Sealers, Meat Grinders, Japanese Cutlery, American Cutlery, German Cutlery all in San Antonio TX, Custom knives, Kitchen appliances, Knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homebutcher.com


I think this is a new one. The end of year sale was about $15 cheaper for the 240. If anyone is considering this, ask for it without the wenge handle or possibly an upgrade because that handle is not great in person


----------



## Corradobrit1

Vancouverguy said:


> NY SALE! Rarest Okishiba Masakuni Honyaki knife Yanagiba chef Sujihiki whetstone | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NY SALE! Rarest Okishiba Masakuni Honyaki knife Yanagiba chef Sujihiki whetstone at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legendary Okishiba Masakuni 220mms auctioning it.
> 
> Damn that hamon looks stunning.


Not much of it left.


----------



## Vancouverguy

Corradobrit1 said:


> Not much of it left.



I wonder what it'll go for. Still having Okishiba's name on it is rare.


----------



## Logan A.

Tetsujin Blue 2 Tanryusen Gyuto 210mm / 240mm


Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm. Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in the...




www.knivesandstones.com.au





210 and 240 Metal flow available


----------



## Tea_Hills

Signed up for notifications but decided against replacing my 240. Yoshikane Amekiri White#2 240 is up at KnS

Yoshikane Amekiri White 2 Gyuto 240mm Stainless Clad Nashiji Finish


----------



## tostadas

Some Wakui 240s listed at Carbon









Wakui Migaki Gyuto 240mm


Toshihiro Wakui is a very talented blacksmith who is known for his superb grind and craftmanship. This series is forged from shirogami #2 (white #2) core steel with stainless cladding and a hardess of 63-64hrc. The blades are very thin behind the edge while still retaining a stiffness at the...




carbonknifeco.com












Wakui Nashiji White #2 Gyuto 240mm


Toshihiro Wakui is a very talented blacksmith who is known for his superb grind and craftmanship. This series is forged from shirogami #2 (white #2) core steel with stainless cladding and a hardess of 63-64hrc. The blades are very thin behind the edge while still retaining a stiffness at the...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## iamdacow

Logan A. said:


> Tetsujin Blue 2 Tanryusen Gyuto 210mm / 240mm
> 
> 
> Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm. Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.knivesandstones.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 210 and 240 Metal flow available


Thanks  just got one


----------



## sansho

some jki gesshin ginga is back








Gesshin Ginga







www.japaneseknifeimports.com





for example 180mm gyuto and petty


----------



## PeterL

240mm Raquin at Carbon


----------



## NBrewster

Dang would have snagged the Raquin - wild how fast that went.


----------



## daniel_il

47mm at the heel…more like a raquin ks


----------



## silylanjie

Homebutcher has Shiro Kamo Damascus SG2 240mm Gyuto for $224

Seems like a good deal since everywhere else sells it for around $350+


----------



## WiriWiri

Fairly unremarkable looking gyuto, found by chance on Italian website Knifegarage.com. It looks suspiciously well finished given that it’s apparently a Swedish stainless gyuto forged by cult wabisabi specialists Teruyazu Fujiwara

The same site also seems to be selling Tsubaya’s version of the TF Mab range, perhaps with marginally better finishing standards too.


----------



## pjheff

silylanjie said:


> Homebutcher has Shiro Kamo Damascus SG2 240mm Gyuto for $224
> 
> Seems like a good deal since everywhere else sells it for around $350+



Homebutcher seems like they regularly run promotions that offer significant price reductions. Do other shops with web presences (District Cutlery, Crocker Cutler, Coutelier, etc.) frequently run sales or advertise coupon codes?


----------



## tostadas

pjheff said:


> Homebutcher seems like they regularly run promotions that offer significant price reductions. Do other shops with web presences (District Cutlery, Crocker Cutler, Coutelier, etc.) frequently run sales or advertise coupon codes?


realsharpknife frequently has discounts ranging from 10-20%. I've bought from them before and would recommend.


----------



## silylanjie

tostadas said:


> realsharpknife frequently has discounts ranging from 10-20%. I've bought from them before and would recommend.


Dustin of RSK is a great guy and always has great deals.


----------



## pjheff

tostadas said:


> realsharpknife frequently has discounts ranging from 10-20%. I've bought from them before and would recommend.





silylanjie said:


> Dustin of RSK is a great guy and always has great deals.



Thanks for the suggestion. Are there any comps (besides Homebutcher) that occasionally discount knives from Western makers?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Chestnut handles (3 lengths) available from JNS. NOT the burnt finish though but they look well made and should outperform Ho by a country mile.


----------



## tostadas

pjheff said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Are there any comps (besides Homebutcher) that occasionally discount knives from Western makers?


Which western makers?


----------



## pjheff

tostadas said:


> Which western makers?



Shops like Crocker Cutlery list knives that they have/had for sale from makers like Laseur, Tilman Leder, Alex Horn, HSC, Jamison Chopp, etc.


----------



## tostadas

pjheff said:


> Shops like Crocker Cutlery list knives that they have/had for sale from makers like Laseur, Tilman Leder, Alex Horn, HSC, Jamison Chopp, etc.


You can also check out epicedge and moderncooking. They occasionally have sales.


----------



## Homechef

Thought this looked pretty interesting posted up on Sugi. Nakagawa and Moyjin collab. If I hadn't already bought 4 knives in the last month...









Nakagawa Myojin B1 Damascus Gyuto 240mm - Blade Only


Satoshi Nakagawa San was the only disciple and successor to the Kenichi Shiraki San After Mr. Shiraki retired, he was tasked with forging knives at Shiraki's workshop. Mr. Nakagawa became independent in 2021 and founded his own workshop Sharpener : Myojin Naohito HRC : 62 Cladding : Iron...



sugicutlery.com


----------



## sansho

10% off miura




Winter sale





Hi guys , 
This is Miura and i am just passing here to say that we are going to have an ''Winter sale '' until january 31st . 
*Almost all products of our shop with 10% discount . *
We are receiving new items everyweek. 
Please check our website . 

*Coupon code: winter*
Valid until january ,31st


----------



## tostadas

Theres a 210 Kono FM with saya for $300, among other cool things at Bernal's recent trade-in section









Trade in Sakai Konosuke Fujiyama FM 210 Gyuto Shirogami 2 - Ground by


Lightly used trade in, resharpened twice and lightly cleaned. Konosuke FM Fujiyama 210mm gyuto with iron clad shirogami 2 blade with thin convex hamaguri grind and octagonal ho handle and ho saya. This series is forged by Yoshikazu Tanaka the same Sakai dentoukougeishi smith who forged the old...




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## Corradobrit1

Vancouverguy said:


> I wonder what it'll go for. Still having Okishiba's name on it is rare.


The letter opener went for US$900 and change.


----------



## silylanjie

tostadas said:


> Theres a 210 Kono FM with saya for $300, among other cool things at Bernal's recent trade-in section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trade in Sakai Konosuke Fujiyama FM 210 Gyuto Shirogami 2 - Ground by
> 
> 
> Lightly used trade in, resharpened twice and lightly cleaned. Konosuke FM Fujiyama 210mm gyuto with iron clad shirogami 2 blade with thin convex hamaguri grind and octagonal ho handle and ho saya. This series is forged by Yoshikazu Tanaka the same Sakai dentoukougeishi smith who forged the old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com



I was just about to post it in here... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Southpaw

silylanjie said:


> I was just about to post it in here... thanks for sharing!


I’d be on it if it was a 240.

I have a 240 Fujiyama FT in White 2 that’s awesome. Yoshikazu Tanaka gets ALOT out of White 2


----------



## tostadas

Manaka B#1 218x52mm with a sweet handle








RealSharpKnife.com Japanese knives and Natural stones


Handmade Japanese Kitchen and Pocket Knives, Customized Chef knives, Custom Wa Handles, Chef Tools, Sharpening Stones and Supplies, Japanese Natural Stones. Competitive pricing and free shipping in the United States. Worldwide shipping is available.




realsharpknife.com


----------



## Ikonaka

tostadas said:


> Manaka B#1 218x52mm with a sweet handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealSharpKnife.com Japanese knives and Natural stones
> 
> 
> Handmade Japanese Kitchen and Pocket Knives, Customized Chef knives, Custom Wa Handles, Chef Tools, Sharpening Stones and Supplies, Japanese Natural Stones. Competitive pricing and free shipping in the United States. Worldwide shipping is available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realsharpknife.com


Love that length height combo. Very cool


----------



## marin.K

Watanabe & Toyama | Zahocho Knives Tokyo


Veteran knife enthusiasts and pro chefs love these Japanese knives. Everyone raves about that excellent heat treatment and amazing cross-sectional geometry. Cuts like a champ!




zahocho.com






This looks good...


----------



## captaincaed

"Two blacksmiths"


----------



## OkLobster

marin.K said:


> Watanabe & Toyama | Zahocho Knives Tokyo
> 
> 
> Veteran knife enthusiasts and pro chefs love these Japanese knives. Everyone raves about that excellent heat treatment and amazing cross-sectional geometry. Cuts like a champ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zahocho.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks good...



And there goes my knife budget for a good while... I missed my Wat Pro Nakiri so much that I had to pick up the stainless clad 240. I'll definitely rehandle this one and round off the choil (if the nakiri was any indication) but sheesh this one is a cutter.


----------



## esoo

Carbon is putting up a Raquin 190 this afternoon:


----------



## M1k3

marin.K said:


> Watanabe & Toyama | Zahocho Knives Tokyo
> 
> 
> Veteran knife enthusiasts and pro chefs love these Japanese knives. Everyone raves about that excellent heat treatment and amazing cross-sectional geometry. Cuts like a champ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zahocho.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks good...


Didn't know Zahocho was in on the meme also


----------



## marin.K

M1k3 said:


> Didn't know Zahocho was in on the meme also


I like the subtleness of how they acknowlege it like "they are twins" or before mentioned "two blacksmiths"


----------



## AT5760

That Raquin looks too small for most KKFers. Best for everyone to just ignore it.


----------



## Corradobrit1

AT5760 said:


> That Raquin looks too small for most KKFers. Best for everyone to just ignore it.


What Raquin?


----------



## esoo

Corradobrit1 said:


> What Raquin?





esoo said:


> Carbon is putting a up Raquin 190 this afternoon:


----------



## Corradobrit1

Say it again. Didn't quite catch it.


----------



## WiriWiri

A smattering of undersized full tang Yo handled Manaka ATS blades are available at Cutting Edge in the UK, including an interesting Euro style 170 gyuto

Encouraged to finally see Manakas finally drop In the UK, even if these expensive western handled rarities are a bit too rich for my blood.


----------



## Corradobrit1

WiriWiri said:


> A smattering of undersized full tang Yo handled Manaka ATS blades are available at Cutting Edge in the UK, including an interesting Euro style 170 gyuto


Crikey that thing looks chonky


----------



## M1k3

Corradobrit1 said:


> Crikey that thing looks chonky


219 grams. 179mm edge length. 47.8mm heel height. Yes, super chonky!


----------



## AT5760

Is it a yo-deba?


----------



## tostadas

Stainless clad KU Kochi 210s and 240s at JKI. Not sure if these just recently came back in stock or if I've just not paid attention.








Kochi 210mm Kurouchi Stainless Clad Carbon Wa-Gyuto


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Kochi line is an exclusive to Japanese Knife Imports. These knives have a great in-hand feel... not too heavy, but not super light. Near the spine they seems to be more substantial, however, behind the edge, the are very thin. They are...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com












Kochi 240mm Kurouchi Stainless Clad Carbon Wa-Gyuto


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Kochi line is an exclusive to Japanese Knife Imports. These knives have a great in-hand feel... not too heavy, but not super light. Near the spine they seems to be more substantial, however, behind the edge, the are very thin. They are...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## K.Bouldin

WiriWiri said:


> Encouraged to finally see Manakas finally drop In the UK, even if these expensive western handled rarities are a bit too rich for my blood.



I’m really glad that petty knife isn’t 90mm! Seems like collectors item pricing too.


----------



## Corradobrit1

AT5760 said:


> Is it a yo-deba?


Nope just a fat arse gyuto


----------



## timebard

tostadas said:


> Stainless clad KU Kochi 210s at JKI. Not sure if these just recently came back in stock or if I've just not paid attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kochi 210mm Kurouchi Stainless Clad Carbon Wa-Gyuto
> 
> 
> Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Kochi line is an exclusive to Japanese Knife Imports. These knives have a great in-hand feel... not too heavy, but not super light. Near the spine they seems to be more substantial, however, behind the edge, the are very thin. They are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com



These are the white #2 ones, correct?


----------



## tostadas

timebard said:


> These are the white #2 ones, correct?


Yea according to Jon, these are white 2




__





Kochi 240mm migaki


Just pulled on a Kochi 240 migaki kiritsuke shaped gyuto for Jon at JKI.. Anyone have some some info/take on this line? :scratchhead: It says they are more substantial but still thin behind the edge, comes with octagon burnt chestnut... :D I was also looking ag the Gesshin kagekiyo...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## tostadas

Something new from Myojin coming soon at K&S in special cobalt steel. 









Myojin Riki Seisakusho Stainless Cobalt Special Steel Gyuto 180mm / 210mm / 240mm


Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm. Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in the...




www.knivesandstones.com.au





some info about the steel





Original blade steel｜TAKEFU SPECIAL STEEL CO., LTD.


We produce laminated metal sheets (roll -bonding different types of metal). Takefu Special Steel takes pride in being one of the original steel makers in Japan, to widely supply original steel products for knives (from household use to industrial machinery), industrial blade steels, and craft...



www.e-tokko.com









Cobalt Special Steel


I'm interested to know how this steel performs. Superficially it is similar to VG10, with a bit more Cr, Mo and Co. It also has a bit of W: http://zknives.com/knives/steels/steelgraph.php?nm=VG-10%2CCobalt%20Special&ni=4001,6664&hrn=1&gm=0 Has anyone used it? How does it perform in terms of...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Vancouverguy

kato 280mm suji up for auction starting at 100k yen. in jpn yahoo.
seller also had a kato ku nakiri on auction that did not sell.



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/q1034073338?conversionType=service_page_search


----------



## sansho

tostadas said:


> Something new from Myojin coming soon at K&S in special cobalt steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myojin Riki Seisakusho Stainless Cobalt Special Steel Gyuto 180mm / 210mm / 240mm
> 
> 
> Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm. Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.knivesandstones.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some info about the composition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original blade steel｜TAKEFU SPECIAL STEEL CO., LTD.
> 
> 
> We produce laminated metal sheets (roll -bonding different types of metal). Takefu Special Steel takes pride in being one of the original steel makers in Japan, to widely supply original steel products for knives (from household use to industrial machinery), industrial blade steels, and craft...
> 
> 
> 
> www.e-tokko.com



i wonder how cosp compares to sg2


----------



## superworrier

tostadas said:


> Something new from Myojin coming soon at K&S in special cobalt steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myojin Riki Seisakusho Stainless Cobalt Special Steel Gyuto 180mm / 210mm / 240mm
> 
> 
> Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm. Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.knivesandstones.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some info about the composition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original blade steel｜TAKEFU SPECIAL STEEL CO., LTD.
> 
> 
> We produce laminated metal sheets (roll -bonding different types of metal). Takefu Special Steel takes pride in being one of the original steel makers in Japan, to widely supply original steel products for knives (from household use to industrial machinery), industrial blade steels, and craft...
> 
> 
> 
> www.e-tokko.com



You can see the price with Inspect Element or search bar. 389 vs 600 (AUD, incl GST) for the same in SG2. This will be quite a nice stainless midrange knife if it turns out this price isn't just a placeholder.


----------



## zizirex

Cobalt Steel is VG10 on little steroids.


----------



## Southpaw

zizirex said:


> Cobalt Steel is VG10 on little steroids.


Always thought it was more like SG2… but I haven’t tried cobalt so I don’t know


----------



## zizirex

Southpaw said:


> Always thought it was more like SG2… but I haven’t tried cobalt so I don’t know


Nah, I ask my buddy who has used and sharpens it. it behaves more like VG10 than like SG2. But I don't know how much better it is.


----------



## jedy617

Much more similar to VG10. Doesn't have the vanadium for increased edge retention SG2 has


----------



## toddnmd

zizirex said:


> Cobalt Steel is VG10 on little steroids.



I call it VG11. 
"This one goes to 11."


----------



## Corradobrit1

zizirex said:


> Nah, I ask my buddy who has used and sharpens it. it behaves more like VG10 than like SG2. But I don't know how much better it is.


Agreed. TF made some Cobalt (VG10) steel blades and Gaku says its pants.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Shop — Alex Horn Knives


High performance handmade kitchen knives for professional chefs and home cooks alike




alexhornknives.com





Alex Horn has posted three knives on his site with discounted pricing.


----------



## shinyunggyun

Knife findings


If you find rare knives, that you aint going to buy. Post them here. Heres few that might interest some here: Kurosaki western gyuto/kiritsuke: http://couteaujaponais.oxatis.com/Mobile/couteau-japonais-artisanal-yu-kurosaki-kiritsuke-250-mm-c2x26387635 Takamura hana 210 gyuto, free shipping...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





Nakagawa/myojin blue #1


----------



## shinyunggyun

Nakagawa x Myojin Blue #1 Damascus Gyuto 240mm


Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...




thecooksedge.com





Sorry about that


----------



## big_adventure

Cobalt Special is not all that similar in use to VG-10, at least not to me. First, it's _much _harder, coming it at 65 HRC. I only have one knife in that steel, a Kurosaki petty, but it has displayed great edge retention. It gets a fair amount of use, being my GF's favorite knife and one of two my daughter uses all the time.


----------



## superworrier

big_adventure said:


> Cobalt Special is not all that similar in use to VG-10, at least not to me. First, it's _much _harder, coming it at 65 HRC. I only have one knife in that steel, a Kurosaki petty, but it has displayed great edge retention. It gets a fair amount of use, being my GF's favorite knife and one of two my daughter uses all the time.


From what I read on Cliff Stamp's website too, harder = more brittle = easier deburring, which would make it overall more compelling.


----------



## tostadas

Takamura 210 and 180 back at MTC








Takamura HSPS Gyuto 210mm (8.2")


Takamura Gyuto knife has a High Speed Powdered Steel (HSPS) core. High speed steel is the same remarkably hard Steel Type used to make drills and power saws that cut through other steel. It is also known as R2. By processing it into powder form, Takamura Cutlery has been able to create a more...




mtckitchen.com












Takamura HSPS Gyuto 180mm (7.1")


Takamura Gyuto knife has a High Speed Powdered Steel (HSPS) core. High speed steel is the same remarkably hard Steel Type used to make drills and power saws that cut through other steel. It is also known as R2. By processing it into powder form, Takamura Cutlery has been able to create a more...




mtckitchen.com


----------



## WiriWiri

tostadas said:


> Takamura 210 and 180 back at MTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takamura HSPS Gyuto 210mm (8.2")
> 
> 
> Takamura Gyuto knife has a High Speed Powdered Steel (HSPS) core. High speed steel is the same remarkably hard Steel Type used to make drills and power saws that cut through other steel. It is also known as R2. By processing it into powder form, Takamura Cutlery has been able to create a more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtckitchen.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takamura HSPS Gyuto 180mm (7.1")
> 
> 
> Takamura Gyuto knife has a High Speed Powdered Steel (HSPS) core. High speed steel is the same remarkably hard Steel Type used to make drills and power saws that cut through other steel. It is also known as R2. By processing it into powder form, Takamura Cutlery has been able to create a more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtckitchen.com


@Chang 
(i think)


----------



## big_adventure

superworrier said:


> From what I read on Cliff Stamp's website too, harder = more brittle = easier deburring, which would make it overall more compelling.



That's possible. I've never really had an issue with deburring anything. I've only taken that knife to stones twice, it sharpens fine on Chosera stones. It doesn't feel like White steel on the rocks, but then, what does?


----------



## Southpaw

shinyunggyun said:


> Nakagawa x Myojin Blue #1 Damascus Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecooksedge.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that


Wow that’s beautiful. Nakagawa is starting to get more expensive tho


----------



## gaijin

I don't really know if I post in the right forum now, or if I even break a taboo by writing here... but Maksim @ JNS has posted some old stuff for sale now, including some gyutos with really high profile... like 240 by 60, and a couple of 270 by 70 mm gyutos. Perhaps of interest for some?









Minamoto no Masakane Gyuto 240mm wide


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com













Minamoto no Masakane Gyuto 270mm wide


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com






More here:






Special - Japanese Natural Stones







www.japanesenaturalstones.com





(If i do break a taboo, let me know in PM.  )


----------



## esoo

Hadn't seen these before, but Sharp Knife Shop has some Mazaki Damascus in shapes other than a gyuto 








Mazaki Aogami #1 Damascus 180mm Nakiri


Blade Length 182 mm Total Length 327 mm Steel Blue (Aogami #1) Handle Magnolia Ferrule Quince Rockwell 62-64 Height Spine to heel 54.7 Width at Spine 3.75 mm Weight 186 grams Knife Care (Iron Clad) This Knife is made from 3 layers of material; A layer of iron on each side protecting a layer of...



sharpknifeshop.com












Mazaki Aogami #1 Damascus 180 mm Bunka (Custom Handle)


Blade Length 163 mm Total Length 325 mm Steel Blue (Aogami #1) Handle Custom Ferrule Custom Rockwell 62-64 Height Spine to heel 55.3 mm Width at Spine 4.59 mm Weight 169 grams This custom handle is made with a Spalted curly maple ferrule and spacer at the end of the handle. Two layers of...



sharpknifeshop.com












Mazaki Aogami #1 Damascus 180mm Petty


Blade Length 184 mm Total Length 330 mm Steel Aogami # 1 Handle Magnolia Ferrule Quince Rockwell 62-64 Height Spine to heel 35.57 mm Width at Spine 4.6 mm Weight 101 grams Knife Care (Iron Clad) This Knife is made from 3 layers of material; A layer of iron on each side protecting a layer of...



sharpknifeshop.com


----------



## Corradobrit1

esoo said:


> Hadn't seen these before, but Sharp Knife Shop has some Mazaki Damascus in shapes other than a gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki Aogami #1 Damascus 180mm Nakiri
> 
> 
> Blade Length 182 mm Total Length 327 mm Steel Blue (Aogami #1) Handle Magnolia Ferrule Quince Rockwell 62-64 Height Spine to heel 54.7 Width at Spine 3.75 mm Weight 186 grams Knife Care (Iron Clad) This Knife is made from 3 layers of material; A layer of iron on each side protecting a layer of...
> 
> 
> 
> sharpknifeshop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki Aogami #1 Damascus 180 mm Bunka (Custom Handle)
> 
> 
> Blade Length 163 mm Total Length 325 mm Steel Blue (Aogami #1) Handle Custom Ferrule Custom Rockwell 62-64 Height Spine to heel 55.3 mm Width at Spine 4.59 mm Weight 169 grams This custom handle is made with a Spalted curly maple ferrule and spacer at the end of the handle. Two layers of...
> 
> 
> 
> sharpknifeshop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki Aogami #1 Damascus 180mm Petty
> 
> 
> Blade Length 184 mm Total Length 330 mm Steel Aogami # 1 Handle Magnolia Ferrule Quince Rockwell 62-64 Height Spine to heel 35.57 mm Width at Spine 4.6 mm Weight 101 grams Knife Care (Iron Clad) This Knife is made from 3 layers of material; A layer of iron on each side protecting a layer of...
> 
> 
> 
> sharpknifeshop.com


Those handles on a $2K knife. Ohh the humanity
I guess we should be thankful they don't have end caps.


----------



## WiriWiri

esoo said:


> Hadn't seen these before, but Sharp Knife Shop has some Mazaki Damascus in shapes other than a gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki Aogami #1 Damascus 180mm Nakiri
> 
> 
> Blade Length 182 mm Total Length 327 mm Steel Blue (Aogami #1) Handle Magnolia Ferrule Quince Rockwell 62-64 Height Spine to heel 54.7 Width at Spine 3.75 mm Weight 186 grams Knife Care (Iron Clad) This Knife is made from 3 layers of material; A layer of iron on each side protecting a layer of...
> 
> 
> 
> sharpknifeshop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki Aogami #1 Damascus 180 mm Bunka (Custom Handle)
> 
> 
> Blade Length 163 mm Total Length 325 mm Steel Blue (Aogami #1) Handle Custom Ferrule Custom Rockwell 62-64 Height Spine to heel 55.3 mm Width at Spine 4.59 mm Weight 169 grams This custom handle is made with a Spalted curly maple ferrule and spacer at the end of the handle. Two layers of...
> 
> 
> 
> sharpknifeshop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki Aogami #1 Damascus 180mm Petty
> 
> 
> Blade Length 184 mm Total Length 330 mm Steel Aogami # 1 Handle Magnolia Ferrule Quince Rockwell 62-64 Height Spine to heel 35.57 mm Width at Spine 4.6 mm Weight 101 grams Knife Care (Iron Clad) This Knife is made from 3 layers of material; A layer of iron on each side protecting a layer of...
> 
> 
> 
> sharpknifeshop.com



Nearly $1.5k US/over 1k English nicker for a petty? And with that luxurious handle to boot?

Suddenly those Ashi honyakis seem like excellent value, for this is one ****ed up world it seems. Mazaki may be bringing the end of times.


----------



## bahamaroot

$2k for a Mazaki Damascus Bunka.......*NOT *


----------



## Logan A.

Southpaw said:


> Wow that’s beautiful. Nakagawa is starting to get more expensive tho


That’s scratching into some Honyaki price ranges. Is that in house Damascus at least?


----------



## Southpaw

Logan A. said:


> That’s scratching into some Honyaki price ranges. Is that in house Damascus at least?


Like Nakagawa is great and all, but those prices are putting him there with Yoshikazu Tanaka (actually higher).

I have 2 Nakagawa knives, and 4 Yoshikazu Tanaka knives- in my experience I expect to pay more for Tanaka. Nakagawa is awesome, but not 900 for a non honyaki awesome… yet


----------



## Southpaw

Southpaw said:


> Like Nakagawa is great and all, but those prices are putting him there with Yoshikazu Tanaka (actually higher).
> 
> I have 2 Nakagawa knives, and 4 Yoshikazu Tanaka knives- in my experience I expect to pay more for Tanaka. Nakagawa is awesome, but not 900 for a non honyaki awesome… yet


Lol didn’t realize the prices were Canadian… still that’s same price for a Tanaka/Myojin about


----------



## Corradobrit1

Who will buy this homemade Yanagiba? 








fujiwara teruyasu 240 yanagiba | eBay


<p>fujiwara teruyasu 240 yanagiba. </p><br /><p>Comes with saya. Very rare to find maboroshi yanagi. Paid around $700 for it when first purchased. </p>



www.ebay.com


----------



## Southpaw

eBay has quite the Shigefusa up. And vintage takohoki!


----------



## pentryumf

Would it be a total craps-shoot to ask if this makers mark looks familiar to anyone. I have a serious feeling of déjà vu, for some reason for the second mark. The description I was able to find only stated ‘masamoto’, but that first mark on the left blade face is unknown to me.


----------



## Nemo

big_adventure said:


> Cobalt Special is not all that similar in use to VG-10, at least not to me. First, it's _much _harder, coming it at 65 HRC. I only have one knife in that steel, a Kurosaki petty, but it has displayed great edge retention. It gets a fair amount of use, being my GF's favorite knife and one of two my daughter uses all the time.


How is it to sharpen?

Edit: I realise that you had already been asked and answered a similar question.


----------



## big_adventure

Nemo said:


> How is it to sharpen?
> 
> Edit: I realise that you had already been asked and answered a similar question.



It's OK. Based on my limited sample size of one blade, it feels like R2/SG2 in practice. If, barring conflicting knowledge, you told me it was made of SG2, I'd believe it. If the scale of "sharpens easily and well" goes from Shirogami steels at 9 or 10, let's call this a 5 or 6. Somewhat harder to sharpen than AEB-L, somewhat easier than ZDP189. It still sharpens in minutes on regular stones.


----------



## McMan

pentryumf said:


> Would it be a total craps-shoot to ask if this makers mark looks familiar to anyone. I have a serious feeling of déjà vu, for some reason for the second mark. The description I was able to find only stated ‘masamoto’, but that first mark on the left blade face is unknown to me.


Masamoto, no?


----------



## Greasylake

pentryumf said:


> Would it be a total craps-shoot to ask if this makers mark looks familiar to anyone. I have a serious feeling of déjà vu, for some reason for the second mark. The description I was able to find only stated ‘masamoto’, but that first mark on the left blade face is unknown to me.


Looks like Masamoto


----------



## tgfencer

Bryan Raquin Kasumi Oak Nakiri 180mm


Bryan Raquin is a traditional focused blacksmith from the Auvergne region of France. He primarily forges san mai, water quenched blades with a very pure core steel of 145sc. His blades are known for their beautiful iron cladding that displays loads of character and uniqueness to each knife. This...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## Corradobrit1

tgfencer said:


> Bryan Raquin Kasumi Oak Nakiri 180mm
> 
> 
> Bryan Raquin is a traditional focused blacksmith from the Auvergne region of France. He primarily forges san mai, water quenched blades with a very pure core steel of 145sc. His blades are known for their beautiful iron cladding that displays loads of character and uniqueness to each knife. This...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com


and gone


----------



## Stx00lax

Corradobrit1 said:


> and gone


----------



## tgfencer

Stx00lax said:


>



Did you grab it?


----------



## Stx00lax

tgfencer said:


> Did you grab it?


Yep. It was dumb luck really


----------



## Corradobrit1

tgfencer said:


> Did you grab it?


Congrats to the new owner


----------



## shinyunggyun

Japanese chef knife gyuto TAKADA NO HAMONO Carbon blue 1 Suiboku Size:24cm







miuraknives.com





takada no hamono suiboku blue #1


----------



## OkLobster

shinyunggyun said:


> Japanese chef knife gyuto TAKADA NO HAMONO Carbon blue 1 Suiboku Size:24cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miuraknives.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> takada no hamono suiboku blue #1



Happy for whoever gets this. Takada no Hamono is up there with Kono and Shig for F&F IMO.


----------



## tostadas

Couple wrought iron clads on Shihan site





Specials-products — shi.han fine knives







www.shihanfineknives.com


----------



## NBrewster

tostadas said:


> Couple wrought iron clads on Shihan site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specials-products — shi.han fine knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shihanfineknives.com



Oh my, I'm about to make a poor decision


----------



## M1k3

NBrewster said:


> Oh my, I'm about to make a poor decision


Getting the 180mm instead of the 210mm?


----------



## EricEricEric

One of the best decisions of your life




NBrewster said:


> Oh my, I'm about to make a poor decision


----------



## NBrewster

Someone saved me - out of stock after a page reload


----------



## pentryumf

McMan said:


> Masamoto, no?


Yes, confirmed Masamoto. The second mark or first photo is ‘Mogami’ which is a knife manufacturer apparently. Translated by a native Japanese friend.


----------



## Southpaw

OkLobster said:


> Happy for whoever gets this. Takada no Hamono is up there with Kono and Shig for F&F IMO.


Completely agree! Mitsuaki Takada really does a remarkable job.

Even if you are not into lasers (I’m not- more of midweight guy) give these knives a try. They have remarkable release and balance. 

If you have a lineup that’s mostly workhorses and need that one finesse knife- Takada no Hamono Suiboku series is a Ferrari among Miatas


----------



## Southpaw

Lol a 270mm Shigefusa Kasumi Gyuto up on eBay for 2 boxes of ziti!

I have a 240 kasumi, and I’m sorry they aren’t at the $2,000 level… a top level performer yes, worth 2K… I think not


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

@Southpaw 

yea i made him a very sexy offer and he declined, his loss


----------



## EricEricEric

Maybe we should all low ball him with lots of low offers now 



nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> @Southpaw
> 
> yea i made him a very sexy offer and he declined, his loss


----------



## bahamaroot

Southpaw said:


> Lol a 270mm Shigefusa Kasumi Gyuto up on eBay for 2 boxes of ziti!
> 
> I have a 240 kasumi, and I’m sorry they aren’t at the $2,000 level… a top level performer yes, worth 2K… I think not


That same knife is for sale in the classifieds here for $1600. Would this one be considered flipping?


----------



## Logan A.

bahamaroot said:


> That same knife is for sale in the classifieds here for $1600. Would this one be considered flipping?


No, I don’t think so. I’ve put knives up on here and on eBay. eBay takes a very large percentage from the seller. Ebay often will take up to 20% depending on how you have your item set up. So a knife he’s selling for 2K on eBay he’ll only walk away with $1600.

I don’t think he’s a flipper; eBay just sucks for selling expensive items.


----------



## bahamaroot

I was thinking more about the price in general not about it being listed for more on FleaBay. $1600 is pretty steep for a Shig.....


----------



## Logan A.

bahamaroot said:


> I was thinking more about the price in general not about it being listed for more on FleaBay. $1600 is pretty steep for a Shig.....


Word. In that case I concur! Very expensive.


----------



## jedy617

eBay will take 12%. Also funny he describes it as tamahagane steel lol


----------



## Gregmega

bahamaroot said:


> I was thinking more about the price in general not about it being listed for more on FleaBay. $1600 is pretty steep for a Shig.....


I’m ashamed at how low I’ve sold some knives given where the prices have gone. Sigh. But yeah. That’s super steep imo. Bought my first Shig under 500.


----------



## tgfencer

Knives - Shigefusa - Japanese Natural Stones







www.japanesenaturalstones.com





Western up for grabs


----------



## Corradobrit1

tgfencer said:


> Knives - Shigefusa - Japanese Natural Stones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western up for grabs


At $2430 (tax free) and no handle, I'm convinced the Shig market index linked to the energy sector? Crazy pricing for kasumi finishes.


----------



## esoo

Corradobrit1 said:


> At $2430 (tax free) and no handle, I'm convinced the Shig market index linked to the energy sector? Crazy pricing for kasumi finishes.



Well someone thought it worth it as it is now gone....


----------



## Corradobrit1

esoo said:


> Well someone thought it worth it as it is now gone....


And all power to them.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Gregmega said:


> I’m ashamed at how low I’ve sold some knives given where the prices have gone. Sigh. But yeah. That’s super steep imo. Bought my first Shig under 500.


don't be ashamed 
any rectangles you wanna let go send me a PM
bonus if they have fancy squiggles


----------



## mk4pi

new Kato and Shig in JNS!!! but it's 2k Euro .


----------



## tgfencer

Corradobrit1 said:


> At $2430 (tax free) and no handle, I'm convinced the Shig market index linked to the energy sector? Crazy pricing for kasumi finishes.



It was kitaeji I think, but yes, a little nuts.


----------



## Corradobrit1

tgfencer said:


> It was kitaeji I think, but yes, a little nuts.


Ahh OK then the JNS Yo Shig is reasonably priced in the current market.


----------



## jedy617

Can't believe someone paid over 2k for the white 1 Kato tho. Personally I'd rather the blue anyway


----------



## heldentenor

Don't see a lot of Tanaka damascus sujihikis:









Tanaka Yoshikazu Sujihiki 270mm Blue 1 Dama


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## esoo

jedy617 said:


> Can't believe someone paid over 2k for the white 1 Kato tho. Personally I'd rather the blue anyway



If you scan the BST, there is couple that appear up for sale for less. I think there was a Kuro one going for that price.


----------



## mk4pi

let's say I bring my Kiwi to Shig then ask them to engrave it with something like "engraved by Shigefusa" instead "made by Shigefusa" for example. Then may be a piece of paper authentic from Shig, kinda like kramer certificate. With the current market I think i can sale it for 500. Since it has all the boxes right;

ultra thin edge, cut like a dream
hollow grind for added food release
extreme easy to sharpen
and a wooden yo handle
used and loved by everyone.
it's said shigefusa


----------



## jedy617

esoo said:


> If you scan the BST, there is couple that appear up for sale for less. I think there was a Kuro one going for that price.


Yeah for sure, I think the KU was around 1700? mean I know JNS sells the regular 240mm gyuto for around 1k. Apparently the old white 1 is rare enough to justify double?  If it was around 12-1300 I would have grabbed it for sure


----------



## OkLobster

Shigefusa Kurouchi 165mm Wa Santoku


Premium Quality Shigefusa Kurouchi 165mm Wa Santoku from Japanese Natural Stones. Buy all kind of Shigefusa Kurouchi 165mm Wa Santoku, and Kitchen Knives. Read Reviews for Shigefusa Kurouchi 165mm Wa Santoku from people accross the globe and choose as per your needs. Shigefusa Kurouchi 165mm Wa...




www.japanesenaturalstones.com





KU 165mm Wa Santoku Shig still up.


----------



## tcmx3

you can meme on shig and their prices (which I agree are ludicrous in the market rn) but the truth is that steel is actually what the TF people imagine their knife is.

they do really ****ing hard the right way IMO


----------



## JDC

tcmx3 said:


> what the TF people imagine their knife is


lol


----------



## Gregmega

Corradobrit1 said:


> Ahh OK then the JNS Yo Shig is reasonably priced in the current market.


That’s cheaper than the yo kasumi I just bought tho . Market is on drugs rn


----------



## Barmoley

Weird, never thought shigs were known for being hard or having good edge retention, relatively speaking. For example, heiji that uses the same steel in his carbon cored knives seems harder with better edge holding. In any case with yo shigs you are paying for rarity, so the price is what it is, probably same with ktip white 1 kato.


----------



## Jason183

Extremely Low supply plus high demand, So if few years ago Shig only less than $500, then if I’m a Shig collector I better grab them now before the price gone even crazier in the future, it’s a good investment.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Barmoley said:


> Weird, never thought shigs were known for being hard or having good edge retention, relatively speaking. For example, heiji that uses the same steel in his carbon cored knives seems harder with better edge holding. In any case with yo shigs you are paying for rarity, so the price is what it is, probably same with ktip white 1 kato.


Haven't you heard? Shigs are made from Tamahagane steel.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Jason183 said:


> Extremely Low supply plus high demand, So if few years ago Shig only less than $500, then if I’m a Shig collector I better grab them now before the price gone even crazier in the future, it’s a good investment.


Shigs are going to be in regular supply for many decades to come. Kato's on the other hand.......

IMO TF's are the smart investment.


----------



## javi_rome

Corradobrit1 said:


> Shigs are going to be in regular supply for many decades to come. Kato's on the other hand.......


Honest mistake thanks for the help


----------



## tcmx3

Barmoley said:


> Weird, never thought shigs were known for being hard or having good edge retention, relatively speaking. For example, heiji that uses the same steel in his carbon cored knives seems harder with better edge holding. In any case with yo shigs you are paying for rarity, so the price is what it is, probably same with ktip white 1 kato.



it turns out the goal is not to make the number go as high as it can. HTs are a tradeoff. Shig is plenty hard enough and their knives are treated to the point they ought to be IMO.

Heiji is ok, only a bit fragile IME, TF ao super is fine because of the steel's toughness, their white 1 is straight up not good IMO.

oh sorry forgot my car analogies. well see Shig is like a Dacia Sandero, and Heiji is more like a Mercedes 300e but on winter tires and the alternator is struggling, and TF is like a Tesla.


----------



## daniel_il

Corradobrit1 said:


> Shigs are going to be in regular supply for many decades to come. Kato's on the other hand.......
> 
> IMO TF's are the smart investment.



Kato doesn't have any successor involved in the business?


----------



## Corradobrit1

daniel_il said:


> Kato doesn't have any successor involved in the business?


Exactly. Mazzer is as close as you get once he's gone to the big forge in the sky. Get 'em while you can


----------



## Barmoley

tcmx3 said:


> it turns out the goal is not to make the number go as high as it can. HTs are a tradeoff. Shig is plenty hard enough and their knives are treated to the point they ought to be IMO.
> 
> Heiji is ok, only a bit fragile IME, TF ao super is fine because of the steel's toughness, their white 1 is straight up not good IMO.
> 
> oh sorry forgot my car analogies. well see Shig is like a Dacia Sandero, and Heiji is more like a Mercedes 300e but on winter tires and the alternator is struggling, and TF is like a Tesla.



I get the heat treat compromises. Shigs are not known for good edge holding, they are valued for other attributes. Edge holding is average on them at best. I was just surprised you said they were treated hard. It also seemed like some others agreed, so just haven't seen these claims before and hasn't been my experience. I've only had experience with kasumi shigs and they are ok knives with excellent finish and I visually like the profile and grind to some degree. Kato standard is a better knife for me, but neither of these brands impressed me enough to spend the market price of the few last years. Many like them though, so for the more rare versions prices are high. I prefer TF Denka to both as it cuts better for me and holds the edge significantly longer which I like. Just depends on what is more import to different people. In the end neither of the 3 are my favorite anyway as I tend to prefer western makers anyway.


----------



## tcmx3

Barmoley said:


> I get the heat treat compromises. Shigs are not known for good edge holding, they are valued for other attributes. Edge holding is average on them at best. I was just surprised you said they were treated hard. It also seemed like some others agreed, so just haven't seen these claims before and hasn't been my experience. I've only had experience with kasumi shigs and they are ok knives with excellent finish and I visually like the profile and grind to some degree. Kato standard is a better knife for me, but neither of these brands impressed me enough to spend the market price of the few last years. Many like them though, so for the more rare versions prices are high. I prefer TF Denka to both as it cuts better for me and holds the edge significantly longer which I like. Just depends on what is more import to different people. In the end neither of the 3 are my favorite anyway as I tend to prefer western makers anyway.



Ive never gotten the sense that Shig steel is highly alloyed. It is still hard.

But you're comparing AS to it? Not apples-to-apples. S35VN heat treated to 59-60 will hold a working edge foreeeeeeeeeeeever but that's not hard.

I dont want to turn this into yet another TF discussion. like you said it's about what matters to you. Id rather pay Kato market prices than a TF at retail but neither are worth it IMO. Like you said there are western makers, and Ill take Shi.Han 52100 over Kato Shig or TF any day of the week for actually using a knife.

I got my Kato workhorse years ago. Even today if you asked me to part with 800 dollars Id probably say that's a bit much for what you get but like, maybe.

I missed the boat on kasumi shig gyutos and Ive made peace with that. for what they go for Ill go buy a Isas or something.


----------



## Jason183

Isn’t Shigs using something(Swedish carbon spicy white)similar liked White 1/26C3/SC145? It’s definitely different from AS tho


----------



## Barmoley

Shig is using Swedish low alloy carbon steel. This is the steel that they picked that worked the best for what they were looking for. From all accounts, performance wise it is in the white 2 class of steels. Its best quality is that it feels great on the stones. It has adequate edge holding, similar to other mid range white 2 steels. I haven't seen many say that edge holding is anything special on Shigs. I also haven't seen people say it is especially hard, just not something people claim usually, so I was surprised to read this. I don't know how hard it is, but from my experience and experiences of others that I've read Heiji with the same steel is harder. I don't think hardness is be all in a knife steel, I didn't bring up hardness or TF for that matter. I just commented on the claim that Shig steel is hard, which to me read as harder than normal for this class of steels, maybe I misunderstood, so wanted to clarify.

To me Shig steel does not behave as White 1/26C3/SC145, these steels in my experience have better edge holding than Shig steel.

I wasn't comparing Shig steel to AS, I am surprised anyone thought I did, I just commented that I prefer TF Denka to Shig or Kato given they are somewhere in the similar price range.


----------



## Midsummer

I hate the reactivity of some of the kasumi shigs. Their steel is easy on the stones and gets wicked keen. I can't speak to retention. I put them away because they patina so darn quickly. So, really don't use them enough to guess retention.


----------



## jedy617

S35VN holds a working edge forever? 59-60 is below optimal, and s35 is a pretty poop steel all things considered in this day and age (at least compared to other options in the PM steel range). I dull it omega fast. Just worse s30v hyped up by CRK.

Anyways, my shig santoku feels pretty hard...but not in the same realm as my tanaka blue/white 1 or a honyaki or anything (not that I'm expecting it to).


----------



## toddnmd

Midsummer said:


> I hate the reactivity of some of the kasumi shigs. Their steel is easy on the stones and gets wicked keen. I can't speak to retention. I put them away because they patina so darn quickly. So, really don't use them enough to guess retention.


Mine would get nasty orange spots even if I just added onions or garlic to my weekly shopping list! I made several attempts to make it less reactive, but nothing worked. So it went onto BST. Seeing current prices gives me the tiniest bit of regret, but letting go of that Kasumi Shig helped lead me to other knives which are better overall for me.


----------



## EricEricEric

Kisuke Manaka Kokuenn Damsacus Aogami #1 Gyuto 275mm Kurouchi Tsuchime Ébène - Stay Sharp Montreal


Forgeron: Kisuke Manaka 間中貴輔 Zone de production : Sanmu-shi, Chiba/ Japon Profil : Gyuto Taille: 275mm Type d’acier: Acier Carbone (Oxydable) Acier : Yasuki Aogami #1, San mai Damascus Aogami #2 Manche : Ébène, double corne de buffle et argent Longueur totale : 434 mm Longueur du bord : 275 mm...




staysharpmtl.com













Yoshikazu Tanaka Shirogami #1 Damascus Gyuto 240mm Red Sandalwood - Stay Sharp Montreal


Forgeron : Yoshikazu Tanaka 田中打刃物製作所 Zone de production : Sakai-Osaka/ Japon Profil : Gyuto Taille: 240mm Type d’acier: Acier au carbone (Oxydable) Acier : Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron Clad Manche : Red Sandalwood et Corne de Buffle Blonde Longueur totale : 362 mm Longueur du bord ...




staysharpmtl.com













Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Aogami #1 Migaki Gyuto 240mm Ébène de Taihei (Extra Height) - Stay Sharp Montreal


Marque : Hitohira ひとひら (一片) Forgeron : Tanaka 田中打刃物製作所 Zone de production : Sakai-Osaka/ Japon Profil : Gyuto Taille: 240mm Type d’acier: Acier au carbone (Oxydable) Acier : Yasuki Blue (Aogami) #1, Soft Iron Clad Manche : Taihei ébène et virole en corne de buffle octogonale Longueur totale ...




staysharpmtl.com













Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Aogami #1 Damascus Gyuto 270mm Ébène de Taihei - Stay Sharp Montreal


Marque : Hitohira (一片) Forgeron : Tanaka 田中打刃物製作所 Zone de production : Sakai-Osaka/ Japon Profil : Gyuto Taille: 270mm Type d’acier: Acier au carbone (Oxydable) Acier : Yasuki Blue (Aogami) #1, Carbon Damascus Clad Manche : Taihei ébène et virole en corne de buffle octogonale Longueur totale ...




staysharpmtl.com





The last knife I have in a 240mm, very amazing


----------



## Justablacktee

240 blue 1 Takada suiboku available at Miura 

Japanese chef knife gyuto TAKADA NO HAMONO Carbon blue 1 Suiboku Size:24cm


----------



## Southpaw

EricEricEric said:


> Kisuke Manaka Kokuenn Damsacus Aogami #1 Gyuto 275mm Kurouchi Tsuchime Ébène - Stay Sharp Montreal
> 
> 
> Forgeron: Kisuke Manaka 間中貴輔 Zone de production : Sanmu-shi, Chiba/ Japon Profil : Gyuto Taille: 275mm Type d’acier: Acier Carbone (Oxydable) Acier : Yasuki Aogami #1, San mai Damascus Aogami #2 Manche : Ébène, double corne de buffle et argent Longueur totale : 434 mm Longueur du bord : 275 mm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staysharpmtl.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshikazu Tanaka Shirogami #1 Damascus Gyuto 240mm Red Sandalwood - Stay Sharp Montreal
> 
> 
> Forgeron : Yoshikazu Tanaka 田中打刃物製作所 Zone de production : Sakai-Osaka/ Japon Profil : Gyuto Taille: 240mm Type d’acier: Acier au carbone (Oxydable) Acier : Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron Clad Manche : Red Sandalwood et Corne de Buffle Blonde Longueur totale : 362 mm Longueur du bord ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staysharpmtl.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Aogami #1 Migaki Gyuto 240mm Ébène de Taihei (Extra Height) - Stay Sharp Montreal
> 
> 
> Marque : Hitohira ひとひら (一片) Forgeron : Tanaka 田中打刃物製作所 Zone de production : Sakai-Osaka/ Japon Profil : Gyuto Taille: 240mm Type d’acier: Acier au carbone (Oxydable) Acier : Yasuki Blue (Aogami) #1, Soft Iron Clad Manche : Taihei ébène et virole en corne de buffle octogonale Longueur totale ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staysharpmtl.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Aogami #1 Damascus Gyuto 270mm Ébène de Taihei - Stay Sharp Montreal
> 
> 
> Marque : Hitohira (一片) Forgeron : Tanaka 田中打刃物製作所 Zone de production : Sakai-Osaka/ Japon Profil : Gyuto Taille: 270mm Type d’acier: Acier au carbone (Oxydable) Acier : Yasuki Blue (Aogami) #1, Carbon Damascus Clad Manche : Taihei ébène et virole en corne de buffle octogonale Longueur totale ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staysharpmtl.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last knife I have in a 240mm, very amazing



That wide bevel White 1 is somewhat unique. Don’t see a lot of those with Damascus Cladding.

Crazy how Tanaka shows up on the last 4 knives posted on knife findings. So prolific.


----------



## dmonterisi

Southpaw said:


> That wide bevel White 1 is somewhat unique. Don’t see a lot of those with Damascus Cladding.
> 
> Crazy how Tanaka shows up on the last 4 knives posted on knife findings. So prolific.



I'm staring at that White 1 dammy. that is freaking cool...great handle. and a wide bevel. maybe a little thin for a 54mm tall knife. any idea who is sharpening these? 

Tanaka hamono is definitely pumping out a good number of knives these days...they sell knives under their own name at JNS, takada no hamono, tanaka/kyuzo and tanaka/manzo for hitohira, fujiyama for konosuke, hado, sakai kikumori, some kagekiyo and others...and many still out of stock with a couple of exceptions.


----------



## Southpaw

dmonterisi said:


> I'm staring at that White 1 dammy. that is freaking cool...great handle. and a wide bevel. maybe a little thin for a 54mm tall knife. any idea who is sharpening these?
> 
> Tanaka hamono is definitely pumping out a good number of knives these days...they sell knives under their own name at JNS, takada no hamono, tanaka/kyuzo and tanaka/manzo for hitohira, fujiyama for konosuke, hado, sakai kikumori, some kagekiyo and others...and many still out of stock with a couple of exceptions.



I wish Tanaka/Yohei would come back. He only does Togashi Honyakis now. Too busy with Suiboku I guess


----------



## dmonterisi

Southpaw said:


> I wish Tanaka/Yohei would come back. He only does Togashi Honyakis now. Too busy with Suiboku I guess



agreed. i let that white 1 tanaka/yohei pass on BST for some reason. that was uber dumb.


----------



## nexus1935

A wide variety of the Ashi Hamono Ginga line is available to Blueway Japan:









BluewayJapan | eBay Stores


Welcome to my eBay Store. I offer authentic Japanese Sakai kitchen knives for professional and home chefs. My priority is customer's satisfaction with quality item and fast service.



www.ebay.com


----------



## pleue

Bill Burke gyuto for sale


BladeGallery: Fine handmade custom knives, art knives, swords, daggers


----------



## tchan001

22 cm Workhorse made of 1.3253


A 22 cm Workhorse with a cutting edge made of extremely wear-resistant powder-metallurgical steel 1.3253 and rust-resistant side layers.




www.xerxes-knives-shop.com


----------



## Jville

tchan001 said:


> 22 cm Workhorse made of 1.3253
> 
> 
> A 22 cm Workhorse with a cutting edge made of extremely wear-resistant powder-metallurgical steel 1.3253 and rust-resistant side layers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.xerxes-knives-shop.com


+2k ouch, whoever gets it enjoy.


----------



## Ikonaka

Jville said:


> +2k ouch, whoever gets it enjoy.


Seriously. It's freaking nice, but I'm glad I lucked out on the one someone posted a few weeks ago


----------



## AT5760

I'm glad to see him back at it and producing knives.


----------



## Knivperson

Southpaw said:


> That wide bevel White 1 is somewhat unique. Don’t see a lot of those with Damascus Cladding.
> 
> Crazy how Tanaka shows up on the last 4 knives posted on knife findings. So prolific.


3500 usd for a kurouchi finish, wow.


----------



## tgfencer

Knivperson said:


> 3500 usd for a kurouchi finish, wow.



That's CAD. In USD, its probably closer to $2700.


----------



## Bico Doce

These were posted in his makers thread and are priced crazy low. The value behind these is insane. I cant think of another knife with better performance and fit & finish for under 3 bills






My knives, Markin Andrei.


I like how the profile looks on this one. The handle looks nice too.




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Southpaw

Tinker Tank on ToGo… I’d grab it if I didn’t just buy a black lotus


----------



## Marshmallo

Southpaw said:


> Tinker Tank on ToGo… I’d grab it if I didn’t just buy a black lotus


I don't see it...?


----------



## Southpaw

Marshmallo said:


> I don't see it...?


Cuz it sold already


----------



## Southpaw

Did anyone on here snag the Kaiju on Ai & Om?


----------



## Bico Doce

Southpaw said:


> Did anyone on here snag the Kaiju on Ai & Om?


Did one recently get listed?


----------



## Southpaw

Bico Doce said:


> Did one recently get listed?


I think so, it’s the newest Konosuke listed and I check them a lot for Fujiyamas in White 1.


----------



## Southpaw

Nobody has purchased that White 1 Damascus Tanaka on staysharp?

I’m pretty surprised by that. I want to say 9/10 Damascus blades by Yoshikazu Tanaka are in Blue 1. And from my experience, yes his blue 1 is unbelievable (my favorite treat of it so far)- but I hear his White 1 is just as impressive. Plus you rarely see these in that steel, especially with a wide bevel.

Am I wrong about White 1 rarity in Damascus cladding by him?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Southpaw said:


> I think so, it’s the newest Konosuke listed and I check them a lot for Fujiyamas in White 1.


Nah, I think it was old stock from last year when the K's dropped at Tosho as well


----------



## dmonterisi

Southpaw said:


> Nobody has purchased that White 1 Damascus Tanaka on staysharp?
> 
> I’m pretty surprised by that. I want to say 9/10 Damascus blades by Yoshikazu Tanaka are in Blue 1. And from my experience, yes his blue 1 is unbelievable (my favorite treat of it so far)- but I hear his White 1 is just as impressive. Plus you rarely see these in that steel, especially with a wide bevel.
> 
> Am I wrong about White 1 rarity in Damascus cladding by him?



i know. i keep thinking about it but i have spent way too much on knives recently. i have a white 1 non dammy kono 210 forged by tanaka that is a fantastic cutter. im sure this knife would be outstanding.


----------



## baggyjorts

Bico Doce said:


> These were posted in his makers thread and are priced crazy low. The value behind these is insane. I cant think of another knife with better performance and fit & finish for under 3 bills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My knives, Markin Andrei.
> 
> 
> I like how the profile looks on this one. The handle looks nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com



Have you (or anyone else reading) tried his knives, and if so any thoughts on the heat treats and grinds?

Searched a bit on the forum, from some BST posts seems like generally positive reviews, thick spine out the handle with dramatic distal taper but not finding a ton of details


----------



## Bico Doce

baggyjorts said:


> Have you (or anyone else reading) tried his knives, and if so any thoughts on the heat treats and grinds?
> 
> Searched a bit on the forum, from some BST posts seems like generally positive reviews, thick spine out the handle with dramatic distal taper but not finding a ton of details


I actually did a review not too long ago. Tldr: He has really nice convex grind that hits a sweet spot for me. I purchased a knife in k390 which has good edge retention so i haven't had an opportunity to sharpen the knife. Judging heat treat is beyond me and my skills but I would assume the heat treat is by the book considering the amount of detail he puts into his fit/finish. His new line of knives are so cheap it is worth giving it a shot


----------



## baggyjorts

Bico Doce said:


> I actually did a review not too long ago. Tldr: He has really nice convex grind that hits a sweet spot for me. I purchased a knife in k390 which has good edge retention so i haven't had an opportunity to sharpen the knife. Judging heat treat is beyond me and my skills but I would assume the heat treat is by the book considering the amount of detail he puts into his fit/finish. His new line of knives are so cheap it is worth giving it a shot



Cheers. Going to be tough to resist trying one out! Thanks for passing the link along


----------



## Barmoley

Andrei is great, there are a few reviews and many discussions. I've had a "few" of his knives and all were good in their own right. He uses all sorts of interesting steels and his grinding abilities are amazing. He is also a great guy to deal with.

just a few examples:





Review: Markin Gyuto 240 mm


I recently received my custom from @Markin and I thought I would offer a brief review on this 240 gyuto. First off, my qualifications. I have none. I am nothing more than a hobbyist whose outlay on kitchen knives has considerably outpaced his talent to use them. I will say I have owned and sold...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com









Andrei Markin Gyuto and Petty Review - M390


A quick, but comprehensive (I hope) review of the 2 beautiful knives I got about a year and a half ago from Andrei Markin; these knives are partially responsible for my nonattendance of KKF. 240mm Guyto and 150mm Petty both in M390 and with Karelian Birch wa handles. Ordering and transaction...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## esoo

RazorSharp posted on their instagram stories this morning that they had 2 Ashi #6 Cleavers in stock - $520SGD. DM them for details.


----------



## enchappo

Migoto white #1 gyuto in 240 is back in stock. Nakagawa forged, Kawakita Hamono sharpened.









Migoto White 1 Gyuto 240mm


Hitachi White #1 Steel and soft iron cladding, forged by Satoshi Nakagawa, one of Sakai City's busiest and most well regarded blacksmiths. Nakagawa-san rose to fame as the protégé of the great Kenichi Shiraki, and in more recent years has taken up the mantle of this esteemed blacksmithing...




migotocutlery.com


----------



## blokey

Anyone familiar with AG Klint's work? Only saw few up in BST, his S-grind knife seems interesting and priced not too high, never had experience with S-grind and I am tempted. 






Shop | AG.Klint Knife & Forge Örebro Sweden


#kitchenknife #chefsknife #kitchentools #cooking #cookingutensils #madeinsweden #handforgedknife #food #forged #knifemaker #gyuto #santuko #handmade #handmadeknives #custommade #örebro #sweden #kökskniv




agklint.se









Shop | AG.Klint Knife & Forge Örebro Sweden


#kitchenknife #chefsknife #kitchentools #cooking #cookingutensils #madeinsweden #handforgedknife #food #forged #knifemaker #gyuto #santuko #handmade #handmadeknives #custommade #örebro #sweden #kökskniv




agklint.se


----------



## timebard

blokey said:


> Anyone familiar with AG Klint's work? Only saw few up in BST, his S-grind knife seems interesting and priced not too high, never had experience with S-grind and I am tempted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shop | AG.Klint Knife & Forge Örebro Sweden
> 
> 
> #kitchenknife #chefsknife #kitchentools #cooking #cookingutensils #madeinsweden #handforgedknife #food #forged #knifemaker #gyuto #santuko #handmade #handmadeknives #custommade #örebro #sweden #kökskniv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agklint.se
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shop | AG.Klint Knife & Forge Örebro Sweden
> 
> 
> #kitchenknife #chefsknife #kitchentools #cooking #cookingutensils #madeinsweden #handforgedknife #food #forged #knifemaker #gyuto #santuko #handmade #handmadeknives #custommade #örebro #sweden #kökskniv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agklint.se



@Hauscarl 

I have a custom in the works from him, will share a review when it arrives.


----------



## pjheff

Alex Horn has added some interesting options to his Available Knives:






Shop — Alex Horn Knives


High performance handmade kitchen knives for professional chefs and home cooks alike




alexhornknives.com


----------



## tostadas

Bazes B#2 dammy up for sale on his site








gyuto — Bazes Blades


Hand-forged gyuto, kurouchi, kasumi finished




www.bazesblades.com


----------



## MOTiger

tostadas said:


> Bazes B#2 dammy up for sale on his site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gyuto — Bazes Blades
> 
> 
> Hand-forged gyuto, kurouchi, kasumi finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bazesblades.com


I have a similar knife from him, which is fantastic. This one in particular is quite the looker too.


----------



## iandustries

timebard said:


> @Hauscarl
> 
> I have a custom in the works from him, will share a review when it arrives.



I have a custom from him that I m looking to sell if you are interested, DM me and we can chat about it


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

daniel_il said:


> Kato doesn't have any successor involved in the business?





Corradobrit1 said:


> Exactly. Mazzer is as close as you get once he's gone to the big forge in the sky. Get 'em while you can



Sorry if this should be obvious but I'm still learning. Am I correct this means Yoshimi Kato?


----------



## Jville

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Sorry if this should be obvious but I'm still learning. Am I correct this means Yoshimi Kato?


No they are referring to Kiyoshi Kato


----------



## daniel_il

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Sorry if this should be obvious but I'm still learning. Am I correct this means Yoshimi Kato?



Kiyoshi Kato
yoshimi kato is a takefu village maker, son in law of hiroshi kato


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Jville said:


> No they are referring to Kiyoshi Kato





daniel_il said:


> Kiyoshi Kato
> yoshimi kato is a takefu village maker, son in law of hiroshi kato



Thank you both. I thought what I'd read seemed a little too pedestrian for that kind of talk but wanted to check. This world can be soooo confusing!


----------



## tostadas




----------



## drsmp

pretty sure that’s Ikano Kato although possibly his son Hayashi


----------



## drsmp

Not to be confused with Cato (Fong) Infamous for his freezer ambush


----------



## M1k3




----------



## Southpaw

BFCM2021 SPECIAL: Jikko Honyaki Yanaigba 300mm Wave Hamon by Kenichi Shiraki


Rare Kenichi Shiraki honyaki Gyuto - Knives and Stones




www.knivesandstones.com.au





This gem is on sale


----------



## silylanjie

Nakagawa Blue 1 Damascus Wide-bevel Gyuto 








Nakagawa Blue 1


Knives and Stones Sydney, is a professional Japanese kitchenware supplier based in St Peters, Sydney, Australia. We specialize in high-end handmade Japanese kitchen knives and sharpening stones. Our showroom is one of the biggest in Australia, give us a call today!




www.knivesandstones.com.au


----------



## tostadas

Tetsujin Metal Flow back in stock








Tetsujin Blue 2 Tanryusen Gyuto 210mm / 240mm


Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm. Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in the...



knivesandstones.us


----------



## daddy yo yo

tostadas said:


> Bazes B#2 dammy up for sale on his site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gyuto — Bazes Blades
> 
> 
> Hand-forged gyuto, kurouchi, kasumi finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bazesblades.com


Sweet! I still wish I had bought this one when it was available: Gyuto (244mm) — Bazes Blades


----------



## blokey

tostadas said:


> Tetsujin Metal Flow back in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tetsujin Blue 2 Tanryusen Gyuto 210mm / 240mm
> 
> 
> Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm. Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in the...
> 
> 
> 
> knivesandstones.us


Holy that got to be one of the prettiest knife I see, and the grind looks perfect too.


----------



## toddnmd

Jville said:


> No they are referring to Kiyoshi Kato


Aka Yoshiaki Fujiwara


----------



## IsoJ

Bryan Raquin is doing a raffle









BRYAN RAQUIN.


coutelier forgeron




www.bryan-raquin.com


----------



## Vancouverguy

IsoJ said:


> Bryan Raquin is doing a raffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRYAN RAQUIN.
> 
> 
> coutelier forgeron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bryan-raquin.com


darn im too late to enter


----------



## Heckel7302

JNS stocked up some Toyamas. Get ‘em while they’re hot!






Knives - Toyama Noborikoi 昇鯉 - Japanese Natural Stones







www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## Vdark

Shigefusa Kasumi 270 mm Wa Gyuto


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## blokey

Tinker alert


----------



## tgfencer

Trade In Tsourkan Knives 280mm Sujihiki AEB-L Rosewood (?) & Horn Hand


Refurbished Tsourkan Knives 280mm sujihiki made in New Rochelle NY. Knife has been sharpened in very little, it had some scuffs on the sides which have mostly been removed but this is definitely offered as a used knife with signs of wear, that said all cosmetic issues, blade is very full. 169...




bernalcutlery.com





Pretty nice price on a used Tsourkan suji...


----------



## daniel_il

tgfencer said:


> Trade In Tsourkan Knives 280mm Sujihiki AEB-L Rosewood (?) & Horn Hand
> 
> 
> Refurbished Tsourkan Knives 280mm sujihiki made in New Rochelle NY. Knife has been sharpened in very little, it had some scuffs on the sides which have mostly been removed but this is definitely offered as a used knife with signs of wear, that said all cosmetic issues, blade is very full. 169...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty nice price on a used Tsourkan suji...



thanks I wanted one for a while


----------



## blokey

Some drop from Greg Cimms


----------



## blokey

I was looking for cookwares but came across this…This looks like a insane deal.









Suisin Inox Honyaki Wa Series Gyuto Knife


Product Information Brand: Suisin Model: 45082 / 45083 / 45084 / 45085 Blade: Swedish INOX(Stian less) Material:Handle:Oak wood Product type: Chef Knives Country of origin: Japan (Sakai, Osaka) hocho japanese cuisine sashimi sushi professional international shipping chef tokyo washoku




www.globalkitchenjapan.com


----------



## Jovidah

That's actually how it's been priced for quite a while, but yes, their pricing on that knife is the best I've seen. Every now and then they have a 10% off during certain holidays / sales seasons; you might be able to stack that to get it even cheaper.


----------



## Corradobrit1

blokey said:


> I was looking for cookwares but came across this…This looks like a insane deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suisin Inox Honyaki Wa Series Gyuto Knife
> 
> 
> Product Information Brand: Suisin Model: 45082 / 45083 / 45084 / 45085 Blade: Swedish INOX(Stian less) Material:Handle:Oak wood Product type: Chef Knives Country of origin: Japan (Sakai, Osaka) hocho japanese cuisine sashimi sushi professional international shipping chef tokyo washoku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalkitchenjapan.com


'Honyaki' is a bit of a misnomer, at least to the educated KKF'er.


----------



## Southpaw

Corradobrit1 said:


> 'Honyaki' is a bit of a misnomer, at least to the educated KKF'er.


Agreed.
Yea are those even differentially hardened?


----------



## Mlan

Southpaw said:


> Agreed.
> Yea are those even differentially hardened?


No, and even if you did try to differentialy harden stainless steel there would still be no hamon.


----------



## Southpaw

Mlan said:


> No, and even if you did try to differentialy harden stainless steel there would still be no hamon.


Is that why there aren’t Blue Super honyaki?


----------



## blokey

Corradobrit1 said:


> 'Honyaki' is a bit of a misnomer, at least to the educated KKF'er.


There’s nothing honyaki about this Suisin, just their marketing term for a mono steel blade, same for Mashihiro “honyaki”.


----------



## Mlan

Southpaw said:


> Is that why there aren’t Blue Super honyaki?


I am not exactly sure why you don’t see it, but it does have a lot of Tungsten in it compared to white 1 or 2 ( which has practically none) and more than blue 1 and 2. This makes the steel extremely wear resistant which would make finishing it really hard in terms of time consuming and material consuming in terms of belts and abrasives. Because of this I just think it doesn’t make sense for Japanese artisans to do. Especially when you could not really see a hamon on it either if you did do it. You can see this comparing white and blue honyaki. White steel, W2, 26c3 gives the best hamons, but also aren’t as wear resistant, which in turn makes it easier to finish.


----------



## Mlan

Also I forgot to add tungsten makes the steel harden faster which means that the clay isn’t as effective in controlling the differing heat treatments on different parts of the blade. That’s why the hamon isn’t as clear. In summary, as tungsten  hamons


----------



## Geigs

Pretty nice Black Lotus Mosaic Twist damascus:









'Experimental Twist' 226x57mm Gyuto — Black Lotus Knives


Experimental Twist’ pattern weld made with 1084 and 15N20 high carbon steel. The handle consists of Tasmanian Blackwood, carbon fibre and brass. Dimensions: 226x57mm Weight: 188g Grind: Light/Midweight, convex HRC: 63




www.blacklotusknives.com.au


----------



## dmonterisi

233 x 52 halcyon forge in 1.2562 is lingering for sale….









233x52 — Halcyon Forge


This San mai knife was forged from wrought iron that was sourced from a large piece of wagon wheel with a core of 1.2562. A German tungsten steel with high wear resistance and takes a very keen edge. I’m very happy to be able to offer this as it is very rare in North America(Many thanks to Rocky). T




www.halcyonforge.com


----------



## Infrared

CKTG is going to be posting a quite a few Takedas soon.

https://www.chef knivestogo.com/takeda-knives.html


----------



## Bensonhai

tostadas said:


> Tetsujin Metal Flow back in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tetsujin Blue 2 Tanryusen Gyuto 210mm / 240mm
> 
> 
> Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm. Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in the...
> 
> 
> 
> knivesandstones.us



I thought these are a new line...


----------



## mcl911

Infrared said:


> CKTG is going to be posting a quite a few Takedas soon.
> 
> https://www.chef knivestogo.com/takeda-knives.html


Chubo also have some AS goodies as well.


----------



## Delat

Fresh batch of Shibata Koutetsu on RSK, bunka and 240








Shibata Koutetsu


Kotetsu( Ironclad) knives are named after the first destroyer made by the Japanese navy. They all have a defining feature of a drop tip. Kotetsu is product of of Takayuki Shibata. Shibata-san has Kotetsu knives forged at Takefu knife village and does the sharpening himself. Shibata-san is a...




realsharpknife.com


----------



## dmonterisi

Takada no hamono ginsan nakiri as part of tosho 22 (also a killer togashi-yohei blue 1 honyaki)









Takada no Hamono Silver #3 Suiboku Nakiri 180mm Rosewood Handle (Extra Thin)


Mitsuaki Takada-san has trained under Hiroshi Ashi-san for years before setting up his own sharpening house, Takada Hamono late 2019. Takada-san has a unique sense of beauty in his patterns and profiles but what sets his work apart from other blades is his consistent convex grind that imbues...




www.toshoknifearts.com


----------



## tostadas

Batch of Mazaki hon-sanmai in white, blue2 and AS at K&S. Past maz customers only though








Mazaki Hon-Sanmai White 2 Gyuto 210/ 225/ 240 mm, with K&S Heart-shaped Ebony Handle and Wenge Wood Saya


Mazaki Sanjo by Naoki Mazaki - top quality Japanese chefs knfie - Knives and Stones




www.knivesandstones.com.au












Mazaki Hon-Sanmai Blue 2 Gyuto 210/ 225/ 240 mm, with K&S Heart-shaped Ebony Handle and Wenge Wood Saya


Mazaki Sanjo by Naoki Mazaki - top quality Japanese chefs knfie - Knives and Stones




www.knivesandstones.com.au












Mazaki Hon-Sanmai Aogami Super Gyuto 210/225/240 mm, with K&S Heart-shaped Ebony Handle and Wenge Wood Saya


Mazaki Sanjo by Naoki Mazaki - top quality Japanese chefs knfie - Knives and Stones




www.knivesandstones.com.au


----------



## zorkieo

Heckel7302 said:


> JNS stocked up some Toyamas. Get ‘em while they’re hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knives - Toyama Noborikoi 昇鯉 - Japanese Natural Stones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


do we need to pay VAT on those in the united states? seeing some conflicting info on that.


----------



## pgugger

zorkieo said:


> do we need to pay VAT on those in the united states? seeing some conflicting info on that.



No, definitely not. Price without VAT should appear automatically in cart once shipping info is entered.


----------



## pjheff

Shehan Prull appears to have a fresh batch in 52100 available:






52100 Monosteel Kurouchi — shi.han fine knives


52100 Monosteel Kurouchi kitchen knives including Kurouchi Petties and Kurouchi Gyutos




www.shihanfineknives.com


----------



## Southpaw

tostadas said:


> Batch of Mazaki hon-sanmai in white, blue2 and AS at K&S. Past maz customers only though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki Hon-Sanmai White 2 Gyuto 210/ 225/ 240 mm, with K&S Heart-shaped Ebony Handle and Wenge Wood Saya
> 
> 
> Mazaki Sanjo by Naoki Mazaki - top quality Japanese chefs knfie - Knives and Stones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.knivesandstones.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki Hon-Sanmai Blue 2 Gyuto 210/ 225/ 240 mm, with K&S Heart-shaped Ebony Handle and Wenge Wood Saya
> 
> 
> Mazaki Sanjo by Naoki Mazaki - top quality Japanese chefs knfie - Knives and Stones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.knivesandstones.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki Hon-Sanmai Aogami Super Gyuto 210/225/240 mm, with K&S Heart-shaped Ebony Handle and Wenge Wood Saya
> 
> 
> Mazaki Sanjo by Naoki Mazaki - top quality Japanese chefs knfie - Knives and Stones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.knivesandstones.com.au




I have a Blue 1 of these. Really is an amazing knife. Never held a standard Maz but the San Mai blue 1 is special.

I don’t think I’ve ever seen an Aogami Super version tho… anyone have one?


----------



## M1k3

AS Mazaki is new. I think there was 1 before these dropped.


----------



## ethompson

I’d pay basically whatever for an AS version of my 270 KU in white 2. Only complaint I have about that knife is that the edge retention could be better.


----------



## Heckel7302

ethompson said:


> I’d pay basically whatever for an AS version of my 270 KU in white 2. Only complaint I have about that knife is that the edge retention could be better.


They still have the 225 available. Only $1000!


----------



## ethompson

Heckel7302 said:


> They still have the 225 available. Only $1000!


Foot in mouth… I’d pay double what mine went for new (so $800ish) and maybe up to $900 for a AS replica.


----------



## superworrier

ethompson said:


> Foot in mouth… I’d pay double what mine went for new (so $800ish) and maybe up to $900 for a AS replica.


Well actually it's only 700 in USD. Nicely under the customs minimum. Too bad my Maz is from CKC


----------



## tostadas

The new Hatsukokoro line looks really nice. Extra tall beefy one that I'd be interested in trying out.








Komorebi Blue #2 Gyuto 240mm


Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...




thecooksedge.com












Komorebi Blue #2 Gyuto 210mm


Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...




thecooksedge.com


----------



## Heckel7302

Oops. Thanks for the correction. Forgot I was looking at Ausie bucks.


----------



## silylanjie

tostadas said:


> The new Hatsukokoro line looks really nice. Extra tall beefy one that I'd be interested in trying out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Komorebi Blue #2 Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecooksedge.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Komorebi Blue #2 Gyuto 210mm
> 
> 
> Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecooksedge.com



K&S has the same knives with a different handle for around 30% less of the price.








Hatsukokoro Blue 2 Wide-bevel Gyuto 210mm/240mm with Hon-kasumi Finish


The first product launch of 2022, we are bringing you something completely new to the market: The Hatsukokoro Komorebi. Komorebi (こもれび ) in Japanese describes the sunlight that streams through the trees, which is a very clam and peaceful natural scene. (The world Komorebi (こもれび ) describes a...




www.knivesandstones.com.au


----------



## tostadas

silylanjie said:


> K&S has the same knives with a different handle for around 30% less of the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatsukokoro Blue 2 Wide-bevel Gyuto 210mm/240mm with Hon-kasumi Finish
> 
> 
> The first product launch of 2022, we are bringing you something completely new to the market: The Hatsukokoro Komorebi. Komorebi (こもれび ) in Japanese describes the sunlight that streams through the trees, which is a very clam and peaceful natural scene. (The world Komorebi (こもれび ) describes a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.knivesandstones.com.au


Thanks


----------



## OkLobster

I'm intrigued by the Hatsukokoro but the kanji (specifically on the backside) looks a bit funky to me. Was it laser etched or something? Its been a long day so perhaps I'm a bit blind at the moment unless I'm not the only one.


----------



## blokey

OkLobster said:


> I'm intrigued by the Hatsukokoro but the kanji (specifically on the backside) looks a bit funky to me. Was it laser etched or something? Its been a long day so perhaps I'm a bit blind at the moment unless I'm not the only one.


Lol probably, that aside, the Kanji looks exactly the same as on some Yoshikane, are they related in someway?


----------



## Delat

OkLobster said:


> I'm intrigued by the Hatsukokoro but the kanji (specifically on the backside) looks a bit funky to me. Was it laser etched or something? Its been a long day so perhaps I'm a bit blind at the moment unless I'm not the only one.



Interesting observation. The right side looks chiseled, the left side looks a little too smooth and rounded to be chiseled.

My Hatsukokoro in AS was chiseled on the right face. I don’t think the left face had kanji.


----------



## silylanjie

"こもれび " does look like it's laser to me


----------



## Delat

blokey said:


> Lol probably, that aside, the Kanji looks exactly the same as on some Yoshikane, are they related in someway?



They have a collab going, supplying knives to Yoshi specs
BRAND Yoshikane


----------



## superworrier

blokey said:


> Lol probably, that aside, the Kanji looks exactly the same as on some Yoshikane, are they related in someway?


I don’t think it’s Yoshi. It has a machi and is blue steel, which I’ve never seen in Yoshi. Also, the price seems too low, especially with newer Yoshis coming with a heavy price increase. I think the description kind of implies it’s made in Sakai


----------



## M1k3

Sounds like a custom Sakai made knife to me. 

"Many of the knife enthusiasts prefer the larger Sanjo / Echizen profile to the shorter Sakai profile, as a result we are offering the Komoberi in a more traditional Sanjo profile that is very tall, and the length is true edge length rather than tip to machi length."


----------



## zizirex

I heard it's made in Sanjo, so who knows, either Masashi, Toyamanabe or Toomo.
the heel height really meant for these Forum people who have Wiener Finger.


----------



## Vancouverguy

210 shig kitaeji Usuba on Japan Yahoo for 150k yen.
vs zahochos selling it at 175k yen which sold in 30 mins...

not too bad considering a kasumi 240 gyuto sells for 1k now ....


----------



## blokey

superworrier said:


> I don’t think it’s Yoshi. It has a machi and is blue steel, which I’ve never seen in Yoshi. Also, the price seems too low, especially with newer Yoshis coming with a heavy price increase. I think the description kind of implies it’s made in Sakai


I was referring to the Kanji on the knife, some of the Yoshi such as the one sold in KnF has Hatsukokoro\初心 written on them instead of Yoshikane/吉兼


----------



## silylanjie

I think Hatsukokoro is a collaboration (umbrella) brand that works with different markers through out Japan.


----------



## tostadas

silylanjie said:


> I think Hatsukokoro is a collaboration (umbrella) brand that works with different markers through out Japan.


Yea Hatsukokoro is just a brand similar to Sakai Kikumori or Hitohira that works with various makers.


----------



## tostadas

Tanaka x Kyuzo in Aogami Super








Hitohira - Tanaka x Kyuzo - Super Blue - Migaki - 240mm Gyuto - Ebony Handle - Saya


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Tanaka 田中Sharpener: Kyuzo 久蔵Profile: GyutoEdge Steel: Blue (Aogami) SuperSteel Type: CarbonCladding: StainlessBevel: DoubleBevel Symmetry: 50/50Hand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Ebony HandleTotal Length: 389mmEdge Length: 233mmSpine Length: 243mmBlade Height...




strataportland.com


----------



## M1k3

zizirex said:


> I heard it's made in Sanjo, so who knows, either Masashi, Toyamanabe or Toomo.
> the heel height really meant for these Forum people who have Wiener Finger.


I think they prefer the term "sausage-handed".


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

The Mazaki AS 225 is still there. It’s 230*52, so essentially a Sakai 240. The Mazaki craze is finally over?

The HRC is “only” 63-65 though since the last batch was 65+ iirc.


----------



## superworrier

blokey said:


> I was referring to the Kanji on the knife, some of the Yoshi such as the one sold in KnF has Hatsukokoro\初心 written on them instead of Yoshikane/吉兼


Hatsukokoro is a big distributor/middleman (believe in Japanese it's called tonya). They deal knives from tons of makers, some of them have the Hatsukokoro kanji, but not all. Examples of makers they deal: Yoshikane, Kurosaki, Myojin, etc

edit: oops looks like i beat a dead horse


----------



## superworrier

tostadas said:


> Tanaka x Kyuzo in Aogami Super
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitohira - Tanaka x Kyuzo - Super Blue - Migaki - 240mm Gyuto - Ebony Handle - Saya
> 
> 
> Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Tanaka 田中Sharpener: Kyuzo 久蔵Profile: GyutoEdge Steel: Blue (Aogami) SuperSteel Type: CarbonCladding: StainlessBevel: DoubleBevel Symmetry: 50/50Hand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Ebony HandleTotal Length: 389mmEdge Length: 233mmSpine Length: 243mmBlade Height...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strataportland.com


Eye watering price. Looks like the floodgates are really open for Tanaka stainless clad and Tanaka AS. It says stainless clad but I wonder if that's a mistake or not


----------



## Chang

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> The Mazaki AS 225 is still there. It’s 230*52, so essentially a Sakai 240. The Mazaki craze is finally over?
> 
> The HRC is “only” 63-65 though since the last batch was 65+ iirc.



Yoinked that 225, perfect specs for me , although it's weird. specs for the 225 are lighter and thinner than the 210. I wonder if its a typo...


----------



## zizirex

M1k3 said:


> I think they prefer the term "sausage-handed".


Viennese finger. Bratwurst thumb. Patty palm.


----------



## tostadas

Henry Hyde @Hyde.Handmade is dropping a few knives on his site today. Materials and craftsmanship look great








192mm Wa “Smudge” Gyuto


192mm (7.5”) wa gyuto with Black and White Ebony and Gabon Ebony handle. 26C3 carbon steel blade. Smart looking gyuto that I had forged to take to the ACC show in May, but I smudged my maker’s mark so it’s for sale here. Definitely one of my favorites from this batch regardless. With such...




hydehandmadeknives.com


----------



## Chang

tostadas said:


> Henry Hyde @Hyde.Handmade is dropping a few knives on his site today. Materials and craftsmanship look great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 192mm Wa “Smudge” Gyuto
> 
> 
> 192mm (7.5”) wa gyuto with Black and White Ebony and Gabon Ebony handle. 26C3 carbon steel blade. Smart looking gyuto that I had forged to take to the ACC show in May, but I smudged my maker’s mark so it’s for sale here. Definitely one of my favorites from this batch regardless. With such...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hydehandmadeknives.com


His taper is a lot like Halcyon and Catcheside, a thick chunk at the spine right above the heel, and then a delicious taper towards the tip. Amazing knives for the price!


----------



## pjheff

Nafzger dropped some new knives:









Knives Archives -







www.nafzgerforge.com


----------



## Greenbriel

Infrared said:


> CKTG is going to be posting a quite a few Takedas soon.
> 
> https://www.chef knivestogo.com/takeda-knives.html


One of the 210 gyutos (I asked for a long one and mine's 222mm) just arrived on my desk! He sold all 63 knives in less than 24 hours. I'm excited to get it home and chop some stuff! I'll post in the new knife thread with some pics. Cheers.


----------



## Greenbriel

Heckel7302 said:


> JNS stocked up some Toyamas. Get ‘em while they’re hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knives - Toyama Noborikoi 昇鯉 - Japanese Natural Stones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


Man this thread is DANGEROUS. Had to pick up a 150mm petty, the same day my Takeda arrived and had me swearing off anything new for a while. Psyched to try a Toyama though, and I did sort of need a petty.


----------



## sansho

tostadas said:


> Tanaka x Kyuzo in Aogami Super
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitohira - Tanaka x Kyuzo - Super Blue - Migaki - 240mm Gyuto - Ebony Handle - Saya
> 
> 
> Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Tanaka 田中Sharpener: Kyuzo 久蔵Profile: GyutoEdge Steel: Blue (Aogami) SuperSteel Type: CarbonCladding: StainlessBevel: DoubleBevel Symmetry: 50/50Hand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Ebony HandleTotal Length: 389mmEdge Length: 233mmSpine Length: 243mmBlade Height...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strataportland.com



thanks to whoever saved me from this.

i have the same thing in blue 1 (ss clad, wide bevel) and love it.
i saw this last night and seriously considered buying it to 'upgrade' to super, but i'd probably lose ~300 in the process of selling mine and upgrading. obviously not worth it. phew.


----------



## Philip Yu




----------



## Patinated

Stay Sharp Montreal has some Mazakis. That 210mm Nashiji sold in 2-3 min.

Vous avez cherché mazaki - Staysharp Montreal (staysharpmtl.com)


----------



## pjheff

Coutelier is running a flash Mardi Gras sale:






MARDI GRAS SALE







couteliernola.com


----------



## Homechef

pjheff said:


> Coutelier is running a flash Mardi Gras sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARDI GRAS SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couteliernola.com



Tf Denka, Alex horn, Murray. - 20% off!


----------



## pjheff

Homechef said:


> Tf Denka, Alex horn, Murray. - 20% off!



Jamison Chopp too!


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand




----------



## Southpaw

sansho said:


> thanks to whoever saved me from this.
> 
> i have the same thing in blue 1 (ss clad, wide bevel) and love it.
> i saw this last night and seriously considered buying it to 'upgrade' to super, but i'd probably lose ~300 in the process of selling mine and upgrading. obviously not worth it. phew.


Have to disagree with calling Blue 1 to Blue Super an upgrade. Although I will say I’ve never tried Tanaka’s AS- his Blue 1 may be 
my favorite steel I’ve used.

I really don’t think you can say one steel is better than the other in my opinion, as it depends on your preference, circumstance and specific task- eg White 1 gets super sharp very quickly but White 2 is way less brittle. It’s just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## jedy617

Southpaw said:


> Have to disagree with calling Blue 1 to Blue Super an upgrade. Although I will say I’ve never tried Tanaka’s AS- his Blue 1 may be
> my favorite steel I’ve used.
> 
> I really don’t think you can say one steel is better than the other in my opinion, as it depends on your preference, circumstance and specific task- eg White 1 gets super sharp very quickly but White 2 is way less brittle. It’s just a matter of personal preference.


It is an upgrade in terms of it being a more expensive steel, and it is harder for Tanaka to forge, that is why he does not do it that often, making it more rare. I am loving my Tanaka AS. It's like his blue 1 on steroids, and also still nice to sharpen. Haven't had any problems with chipping or anything like that, but it feels very hard.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand




----------



## friz

WifeNotUnderstand said:


>



I can't see the post on Instagram. Is it still up?


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

friz said:


> I can't see the post on Instagram. Is it still up?


Still there for me


----------



## crocca86

friz said:


> I can't see the post on Instagram. Is it still up?


Nothing for you there Nicola


----------



## friz

crocca86 said:


> Nothing for you there Nicola


The honyaki


----------



## bahamaroot

jedy617 said:


> It is an upgrade in terms of it being a more expensive steel, and it is harder for Tanaka to forge, that is why he does not do it that often, making it more rare....


Being more expensive or harder to forge and even more rare from one maker still doesn't make it an upgrade.


----------



## Southpaw

bahamaroot said:


> Being more expensive or harder to forge and even more rare from one maker still doesn't make it an upgrade.


Also I thought Aogami Super’s additives are more for the blacksmith. Blue 1 tends to have the highest break rate of the 5 (or so I’ve been told)


----------



## Bear

jedy617 said:


> It is an upgrade in terms of it being a more expensive steel, and it is harder for Tanaka to forge, that is why he does not do it that often, making it more rare. I am loving my Tanaka AS. It's like his blue 1 on steroids, and also still nice to sharpen. Haven't had any problems with chipping or anything like that, but it feels very hard.


I have three Tanaka forged AS knives, I like his blue but his AS is even better IMHO, definitely an upgrade for me.


----------



## Bico Doce

Southpaw said:


> Also I thought Aogami Super’s additives are more for the blacksmith. Blue 1 tends to have the highest break rate of the 5 (or so I’ve been told)


That's interesting. It was my understanding that Super had the best edge retention of the 5 which would also make it the most brittle because of the carbides (not that I have seen a practical difference in my knives in terms of chipping)


----------



## jedy617

bahamaroot said:


> Being more expensive or harder to forge and even more rare from one maker still doesn't make it an upgrade.


Depends how you see it I guess. For me it does.


----------



## jedy617

Bico Doce said:


> That's interesting. It was my understanding that Super had the best edge retention of the 5 which would also make it the most brittle because of the carbides (not that I have seen a practical difference in my knives in terms of chipping)


Yes, Tanaka has stated that AS and the vintage swedish carbon (Togo(?)) Is the hardest to forge, also in terms of heat treat. They are also harder to grind too of course. They aren't echizen 63hrc super. They are 66+


----------



## Mlan

jedy617 said:


> Yes, Tanaka has stated that AS and the vintage swedish carbon (Togo(?)) Is the hardest to forge, also in terms of heat treat. They are also harder to grind too of course. They aren't echizen 63hrc super. They are 66+


Yes, harder to grind and causes much more wear on the belts causing them to wear through them very fast.


----------



## thebradleycrew

Don't know how many are Bill Burke fans but there is a monosteel beauty here for sale at EE: Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


----------



## Hockey3081

thebradleycrew said:


> Don't know how many are Bill Burke fans but there is a monosteel beauty here for sale at EE: Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


He’s a legend but that is A LOT for a monosteel, even from an MS.


----------



## Giovanny Torres

jedy617 said:


> Yes, Tanaka has stated that AS and the vintage swedish carbon (Togo(?)) Is the hardest to forge, also in terms of heat treat. They are also harder to grind too of course. They aren't echizen 63hrc super. They are 66+


Where did he say this? If you don't mind sharing please.


----------



## Southpaw

[Outlet] Japanese chef knife wagyuto MASAMOTO SOHONTEN Gyokuhaku-ko...


Knife 27cm Overal lenght 417mm Blade lenght 265mm Blade thickness 3,74mm Blade height at the base 49mm Weight 229g Steel Type: Yasuki Hagane Carbon Wh...




miuraknives.com





Masamoto iron clad Gyuto on sale at Miura


----------



## jedy617

Giovanny Torres said:


> Where did he say this? If you don't mind sharing please.


It was on the live stream from bernal cutlery. Also there are numerous posts about the togo. Simple alloyed steels are always easier to forge.


----------



## Southpaw

jedy617 said:


> It was on the live stream from bernal cutlery. Also there are numerous posts about the togo. Simple alloyed steels are always easier to forge.


I think it’s a case of it being harder to forge to his standards as he pushes the steel to the extreme. But to say it’s harder to forge is hard to believe as the molybdenum is added to LOWER the break rate. Blue Super was designed to give the advantages of the high carbon content that blue 1 has but to have a better success rate.


----------



## superworrier

Southpaw said:


> I think it’s a case of it being harder to forge to his standards as he pushes the steel to the extreme. But to say it’s harder to forge is hard to believe as the molybdenum is added to LOWER the break rate. Blue Super was designed to give the advantages of the high carbon content that blue 1 has but to have a better success rate.


Also he has more experience with Blue 1.


----------



## jedy617

Southpaw said:


> I think it’s a case of it being harder to forge to his standards as he pushes the steel to the extreme. But to say it’s harder to forge is hard to believe as the molybdenum is added to LOWER the break rate. Blue Super was designed to give the advantages of the high carbon content that blue 1 has but to have a better success rate.


Where are you seeing molybdenum in blue super? Regardless, it has more carbon, tungsten, and vanadium where blue 1 has none. It definitely is not easier to forge. More carbides and not as fine of a grain structure.


----------



## jedy617

Southpaw said:


> I think it’s a case of it being harder to forge to his standards as he pushes the steel to the extreme. But to say it’s harder to forge is hard to believe as the molybdenum is added to LOWER the break rate. Blue Super was designed to give the advantages of the high carbon content that blue 1 has but to have a better success rate.


If you would like to read why it is harder to forge, larrin has all the info here: Is Blue Super Steel Actually Super? The Facts about Tungsten-alloyed Steels - Knife Steel Nerds

" Tool steels often have poor hot ductility because they have carbides present even at forging temperatures "

" They would still be easier to forge than steels like D2 with high fractions of carbide at forging temperatures, but the lower tungsten steels would move more easily under the hammer and be less prone to cracking. "

Now that being said, super isn't going to be way more difficult to forge compared to something crazy like 10V...it's not going to be worlds apart for Tanaka compared to blue 1, but he does do less of it for a reason, he has to take more care with it, and that's before heat treat.


----------



## tostadas

Mazaki B#2 deba at K&S. You might want to factor in the cost of swapping the handle out though.








Mazaki Blue 2 Deba 180mm with Ho Wood Handle


Mazaki Sanjo by Naoki Mazaki - top quality Japanese chefs knfie - Knives and Stones




www.knivesandstones.com.au


----------



## pjheff

Homebutcher has some new offerings from Del Ealy including a wicked looking Nakiri:









New Knives







homebutcher.com


----------



## sackhoi

Don't know if this is good or not but these 2 look interesting









青二鋼 水墨仕上 和式柄 牛刀 特注柄 | 合羽橋 つば屋包丁店


極限まで薄くした刃先に、さびやすい鋼の包丁は、初心者には向きませんが、包丁の扱いを知っている人間であれば、満足する一丁です。堺の伝統的な職人さんが、特別な訓練を受けて制作した一丁で、このお値段で提供できるのは、今だけかもしれません。定番の白二鋼の商品の鋼材を青二鋼に変え、長切れを実現しました。作るとすぐに売り切れてしまう一丁です。




tsubaya.co.jp













白一鋼 総霞 牛刀 花梨瘤柄 | 合羽橋 つば屋包丁店


1956年創業、東京は浅草、合羽橋の刃物販売店。プロ用からご家庭用まで1500種類以上の包丁を取り揃えています。Kappabashi Tsubaya Japanese Kitchen Knife Cutlery Shop at Tokyo, Asakusa, English and Chinese speakers available in store.




tsubaya.co.jp


----------



## blokey

sackhoi said:


> Don't know if this is good or not but these 2 look interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 青二鋼 水墨仕上 和式柄 牛刀 特注柄 | 合羽橋 つば屋包丁店
> 
> 
> 極限まで薄くした刃先に、さびやすい鋼の包丁は、初心者には向きませんが、包丁の扱いを知っている人間であれば、満足する一丁です。堺の伝統的な職人さんが、特別な訓練を受けて制作した一丁で、このお値段で提供できるのは、今だけかもしれません。定番の白二鋼の商品の鋼材を青二鋼に変え、長切れを実現しました。作るとすぐに売り切れてしまう一丁です。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsubaya.co.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 白一鋼 総霞 牛刀 花梨瘤柄 | 合羽橋 つば屋包丁店
> 
> 
> 1956年創業、東京は浅草、合羽橋の刃物販売店。プロ用からご家庭用まで1500種類以上の包丁を取り揃えています。Kappabashi Tsubaya Japanese Kitchen Knife Cutlery Shop at Tokyo, Asakusa, English and Chinese speakers available in store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsubaya.co.jp


Those look sick, any idea which smith is behind the Blue #1 Takada?


----------



## sackhoi

blokey said:


> Those look sick, any idea which smith is behind the Blue #1 Takada?


It's blue#2 so probably Nakagawa


----------



## bahamaroot

I think all the AS vs other steels is mostly speculation and mere opinion.


----------



## dmonterisi

bahamaroot said:


> I think all the AS vs other steels is mostly speculation and mere opinion.



well true but arent you just describing the whole internet?


----------



## FoolClone

Hitohira Ashi White #2 Gyuto 240mm Ebony Handle | Other 

Hitohira by Ashi... mah gurd.


----------



## jedy617

Who wants an Ashi Honyaki lol: Ashi Honyaki Gyuto 240 mm Japanese Chef Knife | eBay

What do these actually go for when they trade hands? I'm guessing somewhere closer to half that?


----------



## crocca86

jedy617 said:


> Who wants an Ashi Honyaki lol: Ashi Honyaki Gyuto 240 mm Japanese Chef Knife | eBay
> 
> What do these actually go for when they trade hands? I'm guessing somewhere closer to half that?


@friz


----------



## friz

forget about it.


----------



## Corradobrit1

jedy617 said:


> Who wants an Ashi Honyaki lol: Ashi Honyaki Gyuto 240 mm Japanese Chef Knife | eBay
> 
> What do these actually go for when they trade hands? I'm guessing somewhere closer to half that?


I refuse to promote anything s0real is selling.


----------



## Southpaw

sackhoi said:


> Don't know if this is good or not but these 2 look interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 青二鋼 水墨仕上 和式柄 牛刀 特注柄 | 合羽橋 つば屋包丁店
> 
> 
> 極限まで薄くした刃先に、さびやすい鋼の包丁は、初心者には向きませんが、包丁の扱いを知っている人間であれば、満足する一丁です。堺の伝統的な職人さんが、特別な訓練を受けて制作した一丁で、このお値段で提供できるのは、今だけかもしれません。定番の白二鋼の商品の鋼材を青二鋼に変え、長切れを実現しました。作るとすぐに売り切れてしまう一丁です。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsubaya.co.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 白一鋼 総霞 牛刀 花梨瘤柄 | 合羽橋 つば屋包丁店
> 
> 
> 1956年創業、東京は浅草、合羽橋の刃物販売店。プロ用からご家庭用まで1500種類以上の包丁を取り揃えています。Kappabashi Tsubaya Japanese Kitchen Knife Cutlery Shop at Tokyo, Asakusa, English and Chinese speakers available in store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsubaya.co.jp


Ya usually TnH doesn’t have all that kanji on it…
Who makes the second blade?


----------



## Auskid

Just ordered a Kashima Sanjo 240 Gyuto (Yoshikane) from Cleancut. (it is not being listed on their English/EU website somehow, but you can still find it from their Swedish website). It is the cheapest Yoshi I could find on the market. Should only cost you under $250 USD if living outside of EU.






Kockkniv


Kockkniv Kockknivar Bladlängd: 24 cm



www.cleancut.se


----------



## Luxusborg

Auskid said:


> Just ordered a Kashima Sanjo 240 Gyuto (Yoshikane) from Cleancut. (it is not being listed on their English/EU website somehow, but you can still find it from their Swedish website). It is the cheapest Yoshi I could find on the market. Should only cost you under $250 USD if living outside of EU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kockkniv
> 
> 
> Kockkniv Kockknivar Bladlängd: 24 cm
> 
> 
> 
> www.cleancut.se


Received this as blade only 240mm and paired it with a fantastic burned chestnut WA handle installed also by them (burned in..mmm the smell) fantastic blade. If you search for Sanjo you might find one available. Came 255€ shipped all in inside EU.


----------



## timebard

Newham has some new Honyaki up: All Products


----------



## Greenbriel

Heckel7302 said:


> JNS stocked up some Toyamas. Get ‘em while they’re hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knives - Toyama Noborikoi 昇鯉 - Japanese Natural Stones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


Thanks for the heads up!

Despite my very smoky and messy last purchase from JNS, enough of you convinced me that it's all part of Maksim's charm, so I went ahead and bought a 150 Toyama petty. Always wanted to try one and don't have a j-knife petty. I wasn't _anything_ like as smoky/fishy/gunked up/dirty as the last one, so I was happy with that. The knife is amazing, I love it. After a few swipes on a coticule and 'roo strops it cuts as well as my best cutter (Wat Pro nakiri, of course ).

Long story not short, here's my question. The base of the handle got a little chipped out during shaping. It doesn't bother me now, but it probably will if it ever comes time to put it on BST. What do you guys think this will do to resale? i.e. what is a reasonable discount to accept? I'm thinking of seeing what Maksim can do.

Or am I just being petty? Groan, but serious question.

WWKKFD?

Thanks!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Greenbriel said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Despite my very smoky and messy last purchase from JNS, enough of you convinced me that it's all part of Maksim's charm, so I went ahead and bought a 150 Toyama petty. Always wanted to try one and don't have a j-knife petty. I wasn't _anything_ like as smoky/fishy/gunked up/dirty as the last one, so I was happy with that. The knife is amazing, I love it. After a few swipes on a coticule and 'roo strops it cuts as well as my best cutter (Wat Pro nakiri, of course ).
> 
> Long story not short, here's my question. The base of the handle got a little chipped out during shaping. It doesn't bother me now, but it probably will if it ever comes time to put it on BST. What do you guys think this will do to resale? i.e. what is a reasonable discount to accept? I'm thinking of seeing what Maksim can do.
> 
> Or am I just being petty? Groan, but serious question.
> 
> WWKKF do?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 168069
> View attachment 168070
> View attachment 168071
> View attachment 168072


Chalk it up to the wabi sabi Gods. Thats how a TF'er would handle it (I'll get my coat)


----------



## Heckel7302

Greenbriel said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Despite my very smoky and messy last purchase from JNS, enough of you convinced me that it's all part of Maksim's charm, so I went ahead and bought a 150 Toyama petty. Always wanted to try one and don't have a j-knife petty. I wasn't _anything_ like as smoky/fishy/gunked up/dirty as the last one, so I was happy with that. The knife is amazing, I love it. After a few swipes on a coticule and 'roo strops it cuts as well as my best cutter (Wat Pro nakiri, of course ).
> 
> Long story not short, here's my question. The base of the handle got a little chipped out during shaping. It doesn't bother me now, but it probably will if it ever comes time to put it on BST. What do you guys think this will do to resale? i.e. what is a reasonable discount to accept? I'm thinking of seeing what Maksim can do.
> 
> Or am I just being petty? Groan, but serious question.
> 
> WWKKF do?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 168069
> View attachment 168070
> View attachment 168071
> View attachment 168072


This wouldn't bother me one bit if it was on a knife I wanted on BST. I wouldn't expect a discount at all.


----------



## Greenbriel

Corradobrit1 said:


> Chalk it up to the wabi sabi Gods. Thats how a TF'er would handle it (I'll get my coat)


Me too, if it was a TF . And did you sneak your own pun in there?


----------



## Bico Doce

Greenbriel said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Despite my very smoky and messy last purchase from JNS, enough of you convinced me that it's all part of Maksim's charm, so I went ahead and bought a 150 Toyama petty. Always wanted to try one and don't have a j-knife petty. I wasn't _anything_ like as smoky/fishy/gunked up/dirty as the last one, so I was happy with that. The knife is amazing, I love it. After a few swipes on a coticule and 'roo strops it cuts as well as my best cutter (Wat Pro nakiri, of course ).
> 
> Long story not short, here's my question. The base of the handle got a little chipped out during shaping. It doesn't bother me now, but it probably will if it ever comes time to put it on BST. What do you guys think this will do to resale? i.e. what is a reasonable discount to accept? I'm thinking of seeing what Maksim can do.
> 
> Or am I just being petty? Groan, but serious question.
> 
> WWKKFD?
> 
> Thanks!



I wouldn't stress over it or pursue some type of recompense. While I find the handle very comfortable, it's not too visually appealing and I dont think a prospective buyer would care about that little chip, I personally wouldn't. This handle is made for function, if someone is really concerned about aesthetic they would probably swap it out anyways. I love my Toyama, great buy!


----------



## Greenbriel

Thanks @Bico Doce and all. I have my answer! I'll just get back to loving the knife and saving for another Toyama! Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Bico Doce

Tsourkan will be raffling off knives


----------



## M1k3

Greenbriel said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Despite my very smoky and messy last purchase from JNS, enough of you convinced me that it's all part of Maksim's charm, so I went ahead and bought a 150 Toyama petty. Always wanted to try one and don't have a j-knife petty. I wasn't _anything_ like as smoky/fishy/gunked up/dirty as the last one, so I was happy with that. The knife is amazing, I love it. After a few swipes on a coticule and 'roo strops it cuts as well as my best cutter (Wat Pro nakiri, of course ).
> 
> Long story not short, here's my question. The base of the handle got a little chipped out during shaping. It doesn't bother me now, but it probably will if it ever comes time to put it on BST. What do you guys think this will do to resale? i.e. what is a reasonable discount to accept? I'm thinking of seeing what Maksim can do.
> 
> Or am I just being petty? Groan, but serious question.
> 
> WWKKFD?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 168069
> View attachment 168070
> View attachment 168071
> View attachment 168072


Nothing a little sandpaper and a few minutes can't fix.


----------



## M1k3

M1k3 said:


> Nothing a little sandpaper and a few minutes can't fix.


And maybe some mineral oil.


----------



## Vancouverguy

Bico Doce said:


> Tsourkan will be raffling off knives




Thanks for this . Sent my donation.


----------



## Greenbriel

M1k3 said:


> And maybe some mineral oil.


Thanks M1k3. I can't be arsed fixing the chips, but I oiled the hell out of my last JNS knife and will do so with this too. I appreciate the reminder for sure!


----------



## sackhoi

Southpaw said:


> Ya usually TnH doesn’t have all that kanji on it…
> Who makes the second blade?


No idea. But sakai, white#1 and this price range, can be Tanaka or Togashi, Hitohira got something looks similiar


----------



## Corradobrit1

Greenbriel said:


> Thanks M1k3. I can't be arsed fixing the chips, but I oiled the hell out of my last JNS knife and will do so with this too. I appreciate the reminder for sure!


Take this as a good excuse to replace the handle. Bad Ho's are just nasty. Are you listening TF?


----------



## M1k3

Corradobrit1 said:


> Take this as a good excuse to replace the handle. Bad Ho's are just nasty. Are you listening TF?


Bad Ho's are nasty? What's your thoughts on wonky scales and tangs?


----------



## Corradobrit1

M1k3 said:


> Bad Ho's are nasty? What's your thoughts on wonky scales and tangs?


Nothing wrong with my TF scales. The micarta handles on the Morihei Hisamoto's are amongst my fav for feel and ergos. The upgraded ho/horn on my TF Nakiri on the other hand is just horrible and needs a serious sanding and oiling even though its hardly been used. Prize for the best Ho I've come across goes to Morihei Kato Ku, so they're not all bad.


----------



## EM-L

Auskid said:


> Just ordered a Kashima Sanjo 240 Gyuto (Yoshikane) from Cleancut. (it is not being listed on their English/EU website somehow, but you can still find it from their Swedish website). It is the cheapest Yoshi I could find on the market. Should only cost you under $250 USD if living outside of EU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kockkniv
> 
> 
> Kockkniv Kockknivar Bladlängd: 24 cm
> 
> 
> 
> www.cleancut.se


I have the 210mm and It was one of the first knives I bought from Cleancut. I don't use much but every time I get supriced how sharp it is.


----------



## spaceconvoy

Corradobrit1 said:


> Bad Ho's are just nasty.


Sounds like a good thing to me


----------



## Runner_up

Shigefusa Kitaeji usuba and yanagiba on JNS.


----------



## silylanjie

Hitohira Togashi Blue #1 Stainless Clad Gyuto 240mm - $520









Hitohira Togashi Blue #1 Stainless Clad Gyuto 240mm Taihei Ebony Handle (Used/Discounted)


This item has been lightly used for testing and is in like new condition. All patina has been removed from the edge. Never sharpened. Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Togashi Blacksmith 富樫打刃物製作所Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki Blue...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## Jaszer13

Looks like Bladesaffair opened the vault on the Bay.

Kikuryu Dammy Kato
Yo Ashi Honyaki
Yo Hattori KD 
Hiromune Takaba Tamahagane 
Konosuke Sakai HM


----------



## tgfencer

Jaszer13 said:


> Looks like Bladesaffair opened the vault on the Bay.
> 
> Kikuryu Dammy Kato
> Yo Ashi Honyaki
> Yo Hattori KD
> Hiromune Takaba Tamahagane
> Konosuke Sakai HM



And you still have to pay for the shipping....


----------



## Corradobrit1

Bladesaffair=s0real(banned from KKF)=flipper extraordinaire 

Not even if those prices were AUD....


----------



## tgfencer

Corradobrit1 said:


> Bladesaffair=s0real(banned from KKF)=flipper extraordinaire
> 
> Not even if those prices were AUD....



His prices were a joke even back then. He seems to have doubled down on the business model.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Wow, that Kikuryu he’s selling as new. Been ridden hard!


----------



## Corradobrit1

And a bog standard STD for almost $3K after taxes and shipping. I want what he's


----------



## M1k3

Corradobrit1 said:


> And a bog standard STD for almost $3K after taxes and shipping. I want what he's


Are you sure?


----------



## Auskid

KNS Australia has Mazaki blue2 and AS on sale. BRAND Mazaki Sanjo


----------



## bahamaroot

Kagekiyo B#1 240mm gyuto w/saya $500 in CKTG classifieds.


----------



## mcl911

Takada ginsan and blue 270mm gyuto from MTC kitchen


----------



## superworrier

“B” Grade Tokushu Modified Chromax Steel (Like AS) 165mm Bunka


Shop Tokushu Modified Chromax Steel (Like AS) 165mm Bunka at Tokushu Knife. This is a new knife that has been modified, by us.




tokushuknife.com




They ground down a Takamura santoku into a bunka. Interesting… wonder if it could become a situation.


----------



## Delat

superworrier said:


> “B” Grade Tokushu Modified Chromax Steel (Like AS) 165mm Bunka
> 
> 
> Shop Tokushu Modified Chromax Steel (Like AS) 165mm Bunka at Tokushu Knife. This is a new knife that has been modified, by us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tokushuknife.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ground down a Takamura santoku into a bunka. Interesting… wonder if it could become a situation.



That’s a pretty bold move. I could easily see Takamura or the distributor cutting them off for doing the modification. Hopefully they got permission before doing it.

Looks pretty cool though.


----------



## M1k3

superworrier said:


> “B” Grade Tokushu Modified Chromax Steel (Like AS) 165mm Bunka
> 
> 
> Shop Tokushu Modified Chromax Steel (Like AS) 165mm Bunka at Tokushu Knife. This is a new knife that has been modified, by us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tokushuknife.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ground down a Takamura santoku into a bunka. Interesting… wonder if it could become a situation.


They did repeatedly say this is not Takamura's work or representative of it.

"This is a modified knife. Takamura's knives ship with a flawless fit and finish. These are in no way a representation of Takamura's finished product, because they have been removed from the box and modified via a water cooled grinding process."

Who knows.


----------



## tostadas

superworrier said:


> “B” Grade Tokushu Modified Chromax Steel (Like AS) 165mm Bunka
> 
> 
> Shop Tokushu Modified Chromax Steel (Like AS) 165mm Bunka at Tokushu Knife. This is a new knife that has been modified, by us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tokushuknife.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ground down a Takamura santoku into a bunka. Interesting… wonder if it could become a situation.


I'm not sure that's an improvement over the original


----------



## enchappo

AS 255 gyuto Y. Tanaka forged about to hit the site from Migoto


----------



## Auskid

Knives and stone Australia now has Mazaki migaki and Ku najishi back in stock.


----------



## Auskid

Watanabe 210 gyuto available from Zahocho. For those interested better get it before the May 50% price hike. Watanabe Pro aogami#2 210mm gyuto


----------



## Southpaw

superworrier said:


> “B” Grade Tokushu Modified Chromax Steel (Like AS) 165mm Bunka
> 
> 
> Shop Tokushu Modified Chromax Steel (Like AS) 165mm Bunka at Tokushu Knife. This is a new knife that has been modified, by us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tokushuknife.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ground down a Takamura santoku into a bunka. Interesting… wonder if it could become a situation.


Wow that won’t go well at all… you can’t find Jiro knives at Strata for a much less egregious offense


----------



## silylanjie

Auskid said:


> Watanabe 210 gyuto available from Zahocho. For those interested better get it before the May 50% price hike. Watanabe Pro aogami#2 210mm gyuto


I just spoke to Shinichi Watanabe, you could also purchase directly from him www.watanabeblade.com
He quoted me for the Watanabe Pro Gyuto 210 for JPY 36,000 ($312 USD) and shipping will vary


----------



## Auskid

silylanjie said:


> I just spoke to Shinichi Watanabe, you could also purchase directly from him www.watanabeblade.com
> He quoted me for the Watanabe Pro Gyuto 210 for JPY 36,000 ($312 USD) and shipping will vary


Thanks I know it is about 30 bucks cheaper from them. I bought it from Zahocho anyway as their price includes shipping.


----------



## silylanjie

Auskid said:


> Thanks I know it is about 30 bucks cheaper from them. I bought it from Zahocho anyway as their price includes shipping.


I think it might be the same price anyways including the shipping cost.


----------



## M1k3

Southpaw said:


> Wow that won’t go well at all… you can’t find Jiro knives at Strata for a much less egregious offense


Strata also didn't plaster on the listing they modified it. I'm hoping it doesn't become an issue, with the warning on it. But who knows.


----------



## superworrier

Southpaw said:


> Wow that won’t go well at all… you can’t find Jiro knives at Strata for a much less egregious offense


I would say Jiro is a pretty different knife in terms of craftsmanship as well.


----------



## Geigs

Bought one also, free shipping to Australia is worth like 50 bucks


----------



## Auskid

Geigs said:


> Bought one also, free shipping to Australia is worth like 50 bucks


They are Sold out now. You probably got the last one.


----------



## mk4pi

Saw this [Ashi Honyaki] on ebay. Is it even legit?


----------



## Corradobrit1

mk4pi said:


> Saw this [Ashi Honyaki] on ebay. Is it even legit?


Yes, legit, but Bladesaffair aka the notorious s0real is far from legit. His prices are just stoopid, and the descriptions far from reliable. Do your homework to avoid costly disappointment.


----------



## M1k3

mk4pi said:


> Saw this [Ashi Honyaki] on ebay. Is it even legit?







__





Search results for query: S0real







www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Chicagohawkie

mk4pi said:


> Saw this [Ashi Honyaki] on ebay. Is it even legit?


It’s a real Ashi Honyaki. But what unclear is if it’s unused or a repolish. The seller is as unreputable and dishonest as they come. This is very much a buyer beware instance.


----------



## Southpaw

Chicagohawkie said:


> It’s a real Ashi Honyaki. But what unclear is if it’s unused or a repolish. The seller is as unreputable and dishonest as they come. This is very much a buyer beware instance.


I’m going to make another username and say how I’ve been treated unfairly!

What a load stain


----------



## Greasylake

265 mm Masamoto Tsukiji deba. Not very thick, but boy is it long









【行董】正本 出刃包丁 全長43cm 刃渡り26.5cm ... - ヤフオク!


【行董】正本 出刃包丁 全長43cm 刃渡り26.5cm 和包丁 AC113BOG46 商品説明 　商品説明を最後までお読みいただいてから入札をお願い致します。＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿【発送方法】発送は「佐川急便」となります。入金確認後なるべく早く発送しておりますが、落札商品が多数ある場合、発送までお時間頂いてしまう可能性があります。商品をお急ぎの方はご注意ください。また土日祝日はヤフオクの取引全般をお休みしておりますので発送/連絡はできません。いつ頃発送するのか等の催



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## M1k3

Greasylake said:


> 265 mm Masamoto Tsukiji deba. Not very thick, but boy is it long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 【行董】正本 出刃包丁 全長43cm 刃渡り26.5cm ... - ヤフオク!
> 
> 
> 【行董】正本 出刃包丁 全長43cm 刃渡り26.5cm 和包丁 AC113BOG46 商品説明 　商品説明を最後までお読みいただいてから入札をお願い致します。＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿【発送方法】発送は「佐川急便」となります。入金確認後なるべく早く発送しておりますが、落札商品が多数ある場合、発送までお時間頂いてしまう可能性があります。商品をお急ぎの方はご注意ください。また土日祝日はヤフオクの取引全般をお休みしておりますので発送/連絡はできません。いつ頃発送するのか等の催
> 
> 
> 
> page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


For breaking down whales?


----------



## Greasylake

M1k3 said:


> For breaking down whales?


Why spend money on both yanagiba and deba, when you could buy the debagiba?

It's probably for tuna, sharks, and maybe salmon.


----------



## M1k3

Greasylake said:


> It's probably for tuna, sharks, and maybe salmon.


What kind of steroids are your Salmon on?


----------



## Southpaw

M1k3 said:


> For breaking down whales?


Lol it’s like a novelty deba haha


----------



## M1k3

Southpaw said:


> Lol it’s like a novelty deba haha


Oh, like a "novelty paycheck".
Useless.


----------



## daniel_il

MCX 2.0 page is up. Lighter side this time according to specs








MCX


MCX MCX represents a collection of products that Modern Cooking has designed and developed in collaboration with talented artisan craftsmen and women from around the world. Each product features the unique design language of the artisan craftsperson, merged with design elements and insights from...




moderncooking.com


----------



## KO88

Btw who snapped last Kato from JNS (i mean yanagiba watsesu)? Was it someone from here?


----------



## Southpaw

KO88 said:


> Btw who snapped last Kato from JNS (i mean yanagiba watsesu)? Was it someone from here?


Man I slept in today… did he drop some? I’ve had Kato fever lately


----------



## KO88

It s like 2 days or something… it was 5k$ though…


----------



## Southpaw

KO88 said:


> It s like 2 days or something… it was 5k$ though…


Oh I didn’t even see u said it was a sashimi knife


----------



## KO88

Southpaw said:


> Oh I didn’t even see u said it was a sashimi knife


Yes, yanagi, without picture. EU price ~5400$ watsesu clad or something like that…


----------



## Southpaw

KO88 said:


> Yes, yanagi, without picture. EU price ~5400$ watsesu clad or something like that…


He didn’t even post it on ig, did u see it in stock on the site? I’ve bought knives from sellers that never even posted on their site, so they post it like that so you can purchase through the site.

I’d love to the pictures of it


----------



## KO88

Southpaw said:


> He didn’t even post it on ig, did u see it in stock on the site? I’ve bought knives from sellers that never even posted on their site, so they post it like that so you can purchase through the site.
> 
> I’d love to the pictures of it


Yeah. Most probably. It was in the section of new knives. No pictures. Thats why I wrote here I d love to see it!


----------



## Greasylake

Takeda 330mm yanagiba/suji









七寸 両刃柳 黒三枚打 刺身包丁 全長333㎜ 刃長2... - ヤフオク!


錆・傷・汚れ あり。研ぎ・御手入れ 等可能な方宜しくお願いします。 ★【中古品完全ノークレーム】を御理解頂ける方のみ入札お願いします。●入札前に自己紹介欄も必ず御覧下さい。■細部気になる方は自己紹介欄より直メール頂けば御希望の部分・箇所と【全角度画像】お送り致します。質問頂ければ分かる範囲でお答えい たします。 ※評価の悪い方は此方の判断で削除させていただく場合がございます。ご了承ください。



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## Bobo530

Store — Halcyon Forge


Available knives




www.halcyonforge.com




Would have purchased but just got another reclaimed saw knife from another maker.


----------



## KO88

Bobo530 said:


> Store — Halcyon Forge
> 
> 
> Available knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.halcyonforge.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would have purchased but just got another reclaimed saw knife from another maker.


BB?


----------



## AT5760

Western + desert ironwood + honyaki = cool. Not in my budget, maybe it's in yours:









Gesshin Ittetsu 240mm White #2 Honyaki Gyuto with Desert Ironwood Handle


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements This Gesshin Ittetsu 240mm White #2 Honyaki Gyuto comes with a Desert Ironwood handle. In fact, these are some of the nicest western handles we have seen. The fit and finish is impeccable, and the shape is amazingly comfortable in-hand. The hamon...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## Corradobrit1

AT5760 said:


> Western + desert ironwood + honyaki = cool. Not in my budget, maybe it's in yours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesshin Ittetsu 240mm White #2 Honyaki Gyuto with Desert Ironwood Handle
> 
> 
> Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements This Gesshin Ittetsu 240mm White #2 Honyaki Gyuto comes with a Desert Ironwood handle. In fact, these are some of the nicest western handles we have seen. The fit and finish is impeccable, and the shape is amazingly comfortable in-hand. The hamon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com


At 317g its a beast.


----------



## M1k3

Corradobrit1 said:


> At 317g its a beast.


A 240mm 317g beast!


----------



## silylanjie

Watanabe Pro Gyuto in 210, 270, 300 available here:








Shinichi Watanabe Knives | Arizona Custom Knives


Shinichi Watanabe Knives - AZCK




www.arizonacustomknives.com


----------



## sackhoi

realsharpknife 20% off today


----------



## blokey

Birgersson just dropped some new blades, please buy them for my wallet’s sake, they are so tempting.


Shop – Birgersson Blades


----------



## OkLobster

blokey said:


> Birgersson just dropped some new blades, please buy them for my wallet’s sake, they are so tempting.
> 
> 
> Shop – Birgersson Blades


That super baby 125mm x 75mm nakiri though...


----------



## daniel_il

Milan Gravier


Milan Gravier is a blacksmith located in the Milhars region of France. He focuses on using traditional techniques, hand laminating all of his steel, and finishes his knives on a progression of Japanese natural stones.




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## Mlan

Dan Bidinger up on epic edge 



Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


----------



## Delat

Birgersson sale/price cut on 2 Westerns

Shop – Birgersson Blades


----------



## bahamaroot

Kaeru Special Blue2 Honyaki Gyuto 240mm 7


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## EricEricEric

Wish he made them 55mm tall, I’d own a few 



bahamaroot said:


> Kaeru Special Blue2 Honyaki Gyuto 240mm 7
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## OkLobster

No clue if anyone is in the search for this but these are good blades from what I've heard. I checked out the site after seeing a gyuto on BST and apparently there's a 250mm Suji still in stock.









Sujihiki (250mm) — Bazes Blades


A classic Japanese slicer dressed in curly maple. Forged by hand, coated in clay, and quenched in water. Blade materials: Iron-clad Hitachi blue #2 Handle materials: Domestic curly maple, dyed black Grind type: Asymmetric (i.e. flat/convex), right-handed Tip to heel length: 250mm Tip to handl




www.bazesblades.com


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

New budget line at JNS 






Knives - Tanuki - Japanese Natural Stones







www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## M1k3

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> New budget line at JNS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knives - Tanuki - Japanese Natural Stones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


Looks sort like a Wakui or maybe Yoshikane.


----------



## tostadas

M1k3 said:


> Looks sort like a Wakui or maybe Yoshikane.


The proportions look very much like my Wakui migaki. Similar choil curve, profile, and spine taper.


----------



## Southpaw

That skull handle you didn’t know u wanted.





Father Time gold 210mm 8.25in Sunray Damascus Gyuto Chef - Etsy


“Father Time” 210mm (8.25in) Sunray Damascus gyuto chef knife. Tick, tock, tick, tock. Pieces of clockwork abide in this timeless KRVR classic chefs blade. The cogs and gears around the hidden knife tang reflect the intricate design and attention put into crafting such a work of art. Each piece




www.etsy.com





VG10 over 3K… wow


----------



## Bico Doce

Southpaw said:


> That skull handle you didn’t know u wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father Time gold 210mm 8.25in Sunray Damascus Gyuto Chef - Etsy
> 
> 
> “Father Time” 210mm (8.25in) Sunray Damascus gyuto chef knife. Tick, tock, tick, tock. Pieces of clockwork abide in this timeless KRVR classic chefs blade. The cogs and gears around the hidden knife tang reflect the intricate design and attention put into crafting such a work of art. Each piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VG10 over 3K… wow


Not sure I would pay $300 for that


----------



## ragz

I'd say 50 would be generous.


----------



## blokey

M1k3 said:


> Looks sort like a Wakui or maybe Yoshikane.


And cheaper than both, looks like a great deal.


----------



## crockerculinary

someone on Reddit mentioned they think it was a typo, and I think they’re right


----------



## hien

Southpaw said:


> That skull handle you didn’t know u wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father Time gold 210mm 8.25in Sunray Damascus Gyuto Chef - Etsy
> 
> 
> “Father Time” 210mm (8.25in) Sunray Damascus gyuto chef knife. Tick, tock, tick, tock. Pieces of clockwork abide in this timeless KRVR classic chefs blade. The cogs and gears around the hidden knife tang reflect the intricate design and attention put into crafting such a work of art. Each piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VG10 over 3K… wow



i have 2 of his knives under 300$, bought of his ig. one of them with japanese steel blade and his handle, kinda good. one is same with listing is ****. feel like a shun lol


----------



## blokey

Is that skull legit solid gold? Maybe that's the reason he charges so much, or it is a typo.


----------



## OkLobster

blokey said:


> Is that skull legit solid gold? Maybe that's the reason he charges so much, or it is a typo.



I want to say yes to the solid gold part, but mostly anything flies under the label of art so...


----------



## blokey

Verissimo knife is doing a raffle, looks fun.


----------



## sackhoi

https://www.kabukiknives.com/the-choice-of-us/craftsmen/shiraki-kenichi/wa-gyuto-a7-5-1910-1-65/#ap-slider


----------



## blokey

Shi.Han Stainless clad is back in stock.








Stainless Clad Gyuto Knives — shi.han fine knives


Stainless Clad Gyuto Knives with 52100 carbon steel blades forged from scratch. The handles and edge guards are Shou Sugiban style burnt white Ash.




www.shihanfineknives.com


----------



## esoo

Some Tanaka and Takada still up on this month's Tosho 22: Current | Tosho Knife Arts


----------



## mcl911

esoo said:


> Some Tanaka and Takada still up on this month's Tosho 22: Current | Tosho Knife Arts


Those Jiro sold out before they even popped up lol


----------



## Bico Doce

mcl911 said:


> Those Jiro sold out before they even popped up lol


Jiro is a strange one because some of them languish here on BST but they always sell out at retailers in a few secs


----------



## silylanjie

mcl911 said:


> Those Jiro sold out before they even popped up lol



that's no joke, I refreshed the page when products was added and it already sold out. lol


----------



## zizirex

Maybe some local bought it. It makes sense if it is.


----------



## mcl911

zizirex said:


> Maybe some local bought it. It makes sense if it is.


It make more sense if Tosho follow the way staysharp did.
staysharpmtl sold to local


----------



## zizirex

if I were a business owner I would give it a chance for locals to get it first.


----------



## OkLobster

Bico Doce said:


> Jiro is a strange one because some of them languish here on BST but they always sell out at retailers in a few secs



Could say the same about a lot of other knives, but Jiro is honestly one of my favorite makers so...


----------



## gabdo

zizirex said:


> if I were a business owner I would give it a chance for locals to get it first.


Or to a lucky tourist, happy to visit their shop after having been lurking their website for months… According to the rumor, it was a petty in that case ;-)


----------



## sackhoi

JIRO NAKAGAWA TSUCHIME NAKIRI 180MM TAIHEI TAGAYASAN YO-HANDLE


Jiro Nakagawa Tsuchime Nakiri 180mm Taihei Tagayasan Yo-Handle #331 Jiro Nakagawa is a true one-man craftsman that lives alone in the countryside. He sought out skilled craftsmen around Japan including a master sword polisher to learn the techniques of manipulating traditional materials, and has...




katabahamono.com













JIRO NAKAGAWA TSUCHIME GYUTO 225MM YO-TAIHEI TAGAYASAN HANDLE ♯347


Jiro Nakagawa Tsuchime Gyuto 225mm Taihei Tagayasan Yo - Handle ♯347 * Please note : this knife will be Shipped to UK address ONLY Jiro Nakagawa is a true one-man craftsman that lives alone in the countryside. He sought out skilled craftsmen around Japan including a master sword polisher to...




katabahamono.com





UK prices and the gyuto only ship UK, but in stock at least


----------



## Pertti

Some NOS K Sab nogent 11 inch chefs available at the official sabatier-shop.com for OK price IMO and free delivery. I ordered one.






Ancient professional carbon steel kitchen knives - Sabatier K


Cutlery industry of Thiers for 200 years, the Sabatier K firm produces 100% forged knives : kitchen knives, table or office knives forged in one piece. Discover the Sabatier K pocket knives and home accessories as well.




www.sabatier-shop.com





Only other place shop I know to sell these is Cooks Atelier, for much more money and they have only 8 or 10 inches available.









Sabatier "Nogent" Chef Knives 1960s — The Cook's Atelier


Made in France These antique chef and utility kitchen knives are considered “new vintage” items and were produced in the 1960s by a well-known small French company, K Sabatier. They are in perfect condition as they have never been used and have been stored until sale now at The Cook’s Atelier. Ther




www.thecooksatelier.com


----------



## blokey

Gesshin Ginga #6 Stainless Chinese Cleaver (Wa-Handle)


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Gesshin Ginga line is a custom line we have produced for us exclusively. These knives are very thin and light and have great fit and finish. The spine and choil are rounded and polished. The steel is a very fine-grained stainless steel hardened...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com





JKI just restocked Wa-handled Ginga cleaver.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Gesshin Ginga 270mm Stainless Wa-Nakiri


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Gesshin Ginga line is a custom line we have produced for us exclusively. These knives are very thin and light and have great fit and finish. The spine and choil are rounded and polished. The steel is a very fine grained stainless steel...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com





270mm JKI ginga (giga) nakiri


----------



## esoo

Speaking of Ashi, both Ai & Om and Tosho.have Hitohira Ashi knives 









Search: 3 results found for "ashi"


High quality handcrafted Japanese knife retailer, knife sharpening, workshops and more... For professionals and for Home Chefs looking for precision edged tools. Wide selection available! Shop Online or come check out our store in downtown Vancouver!




www.aiandomknives.com









Search: 31 results found for "ashi*"


Welcome to Tosho Knife Arts, connecting Toronto with Japanese blades since 2010. We specialize in Japanese kitchen knives, whetstones, sharpening services, and more. Tosho Knife Arts is your source of Japanese steel. Come by in-store or online. We offer worldwide shipping.




www.toshoknifearts.com


----------



## blokey

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Gesshin Ginga 270mm Stainless Wa-Nakiri
> 
> 
> Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Gesshin Ginga line is a custom line we have produced for us exclusively. These knives are very thin and light and have great fit and finish. The spine and choil are rounded and polished. The steel is a very fine grained stainless steel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 270mm JKI ginga nakiri


What the actual... somehow I really want that


----------



## esoo

JNS has a kitaeji usuba and kuro santoku up.


----------



## sansho

tripleb vitrified stones
1k and 3k went on sale tonight
i grabbed the last 1k (sorry), but there are 3k stones left:









3000 Grit Super Vitrified Diamond Waterstone — Triple B Handmade


NEW Ultra premium, high performance sharpening stone. A very hard diamond abrasive at high concentration with a unique Super Vitrified bonding. Dimensions: 200 mm x 70 mm x 20 mm Fast cutting speed Retains flatness Splash & Go, no soaking required Feedback like traditional




www.triplebhandmade.com





i hope i don't regret passing on the 3k. maybe i can get one eventually if i really like the 1k.


----------



## dmonterisi

white 2 210mm Takada no Hamono at carbon. maybe a little spendy for a shirogami 2 210 









Takada no Hamono Suiboku Rosewood White #2 Gyuto 210mm


Located in Sakai, Japan Takada no Hamono is producing premium quality kitchen knives. With over 20 years in experience training under one of Sakai cities finest craftsman, these knives provide top level performance and finish. Takada no Hamono specializes in thin convex sharpening and applies...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## tgfencer

sansho said:


> tripleb vitrified stones
> 1k and 3k went on sale tonight
> i grabbed the last 1k (sorry), but there are 3k stones left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3000 Grit Super Vitrified Diamond Waterstone — Triple B Handmade
> 
> 
> NEW Ultra premium, high performance sharpening stone. A very hard diamond abrasive at high concentration with a unique Super Vitrified bonding. Dimensions: 200 mm x 70 mm x 20 mm Fast cutting speed Retains flatness Splash & Go, no soaking required Feedback like traditional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.triplebhandmade.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope i don't regret passing on the 3k. maybe i can get one eventually if i really like the 1k.



The 3k is a great stone, super bitey for that grit level and just as fast as the rest of his stones. Just sayin...


----------



## pjheff

A bunch of Randy Haas beauties just arrived to Rodriguez Butcher Supply:









New Knives







homebutcher.com


----------



## mcl911

dmonterisi said:


> white 2 210mm Takada no Hamono at carbon. maybe a little spendy for a shirogami 2 210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takada no Hamono Suiboku Rosewood White #2 Gyuto 210mm
> 
> 
> Located in Sakai, Japan Takada no Hamono is producing premium quality kitchen knives. With over 20 years in experience training under one of Sakai cities finest craftsman, these knives provide top level performance and finish. Takada no Hamono specializes in thin convex sharpening and applies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com


I’m surprised that it’s still in stock


----------



## silylanjie

mcl911 said:


> I’m surprised that it’s still in stock


Same here, it's been up for 2 hours already


----------



## mcl911

Takada No Hamono Hanabi Rosewood Gyuto 210mm

They also got this one too.
Wish it’s a Suiboku is a blue 240 for myself. Got my wife a 210 Ginsan and she absolutely loves it.


----------



## tostadas

Matsubara B2 240mm back in stock








Matsubara Blue #2 Gyutou 240mm (9.4


Description Matsubara knives are crafted by Katsuto Tanaka, a fourth-generation blacksmith working in Omura City, on the island of Kyushu, a region with a history of knife crafting that dates back hundreds of years. This line features hammer-forged blades made from a blue steel #2 core for...




www.chuboknives.com


----------



## EricEricEric

Nakagawa Uchihamono Aogami #1 Kurozome Suminagshi Gyuto 240mm Ébène - Stay Sharp Montreal


Forgeron : Nakagawa Satoshi 菊千代 Zone de production : Sakai-Osaka/ Japon Profil : Gyuto Taille: 240mm Type d’acier: Acier Carbone (Oxydable) Acier : Yasuki Aogami #1, Recouvert d’acier oxydable souple Manche : Ébène et corne de Buffle Longueur totale : 389 mm Longueur du bord : 232 mm Longueur de...




staysharpmtl.com


----------



## Patinated

Yoshikazu Tanaka Shirogami #1 Damascus Gyuto 210mm Ébène - Stay Sharp Montreal


Forgeron : Yoshikazu Tanaka 田中打刃物製作所 Zone de production : Sakai-Osaka/ Japon Profil : Gyuto Taille: 210mm Type d’acier: Acier au carbone (Oxydable) Acier : Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron Clad Manche : Ébène et Corne de Buffle Blonde Longueur totale : 344 mm Longueur du bord : 206 mm...




staysharpmtl.com


----------



## EricEricEric

Kisuke Manaka Kokuenn Damsacus Aogami #1 Gyuto 275mm Kurouchi Tsuchime Ébène - Stay Sharp Montreal


Forgeron: Kisuke Manaka 間中貴輔 Zone de production : Sanmu-shi, Chiba/ Japon Profil : Gyuto Taille: 275mm Type d’acier: Acier Carbone (Oxydable) Acier : Yasuki Aogami #1, San mai Damascus Aogami #2 Manche : Ébène, double corne de buffle et argent Longueur totale : 434 mm Longueur du bord : 275 mm...




staysharpmtl.com


----------



## blokey

Just noticed JKI now have some 240 mm EN Kiritsuke gyutos, are those new? Didn’t notice them before.









En 240mm Ginsanko Kiritsuke Wa-Gyuto


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The En Ginsanko series is a thin Ginsanko (stainless) knife with stainless cladding. While not quite as thin as our Gesshin Ginga or Ikazuchi series, they are almost as thin. Ginsanko is a great stainless steel that is generally easy to sharpen and...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## Auskid

Tetsujin metal flow available again from KnS Australia. Tetsujin Blue 2 Tanryusen Gyuto 210mm / 240mm


----------



## chefwp

Auskid said:


> Tetsujin metal flow available again from KnS Australia. Tetsujin Blue 2 Tanryusen Gyuto 210mm / 240mm


I think in North America, Knifewear has one of these left in 240mm. I just picked one up last week, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## iandustries

chefwp said:


> I think in North America, Knifewear has one of these left in 240mm. I just picked one up last week, I'm very happy with it.



how reactive is it with that finish?


----------



## chefwp

iandustries said:


> how reactive is it with that finish?


With just less than a week using mine so far: not very reactive. All of my blues have patina'd brilliantly so far, nothing compared to my most reactive, which are all white steel.


----------



## silylanjie

Myojin Rikki SG2 at THB 

35% off with promo code "mymyojin"


----------



## Bensonhai

silylanjie said:


> Myojin Rikki SG2 at THB
> 
> 35% off with promo code "mymyojin"


Thank you!


----------



## sansho

silylanjie said:


> Myojin Rikki SG2 at THB
> 
> 35% off with promo code "mymyojin"



damn. 357.50usd for a 240mm myojin sg2. i think that's the cheapest i've ever seen them.

i think i got mine for 488usd @ K&S. different handle, but still. and i thought that was a good deal at the time.


----------



## silylanjie

Gyuto 240mm are sold out now and only Guyto 210/180 and Petty 165 are left



sansho said:


> damn. 357.50usd for a 240mm myojin sg2. i think that's the cheapest i've ever seen them.
> 
> i think i got mine for 488usd @ K&S. different handle, but still. and i thought that was a good deal at the time.



I agree with you that this is a pretty good deal, I also already have this that was purchased from K&S for little under $500 or I would've jump on this deal


----------



## Jbeercow

silylanjie said:


> Myojin Rikki SG2 at THB
> 
> 35% off with promo code "mymyojin"



Also 40% off Nigara knives with "FIREYNIGARA" if anyone is interested.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Shigefusa Iizuka　Tanji Yanagiba 300mm・Single Bevel　※kiri box | Japanese Cutlery Pro Store (japanese-cutlery.com)


----------



## gabdo

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Shigefusa Iizuka　Tanji Yanagiba 300mm・Single Bevel　※kiri box | Japanese Cutlery Pro Store (japanese-cutlery.com)


also kurouchi nakiris for a quite decent price


----------



## Greenbriel

silylanjie said:


> Myojin Rikki SG2 at THB
> 
> 35% off with promo code "mymyojin"


Awesome! Picked up a 180 for $286! My first SG2, thank you!


----------



## OkLobster

At the time of posting, 2X 165mm KU Shig Nakiri.









Shigefusa Iizuka Kurouchi Nakiri165 | Japanese Cutlery Pro Store






www.japanese-cutlery.com


----------



## OkLobster

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Shigefusa Iizuka　Tanji Yanagiba 300mm・Single Bevel　※kiri box | Japanese Cutlery Pro Store (japanese-cutlery.com)


I want this but it's too much of a niche of a niche pickup to buy.

Edit: It's still there


----------



## Greenbriel

OkLobster said:


> At the time of posting, 2X 165mm KU Shig Nakiri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shigefusa Iizuka Kurouchi Nakiri165 | Japanese Cutlery Pro Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanese-cutlery.com


One now, I grabbed the other! Thanks for heads up - first Shig!

I gotta stop watching this thread!


----------



## K.Bouldin

Greenbriel said:


> One now, I grabbed the other! Thanks for heads up - first Shig!
> 
> I gotta stop watching this thread!




It says that I’ll take 2-3years to deliver in the special notes.


----------



## sackhoi

Yea I read that and actually had to email them but they do have them in stock and sent right away earlier this month, that makes 3 KU Nakiri in March alone from the store


----------



## Greenbriel

K.Bouldin said:


> It says that I’ll take 2-3years to deliver in the special notes.


Wait, WHAT?! I thought you were joking!! I checked that they received my payment after a fraud alert and they did say the knife was going out today or tomorrow. PHEW! Kinda glad I didn't notice that or I would've missed this one!


----------



## Southpaw

Greenbriel said:


> Wait, WHAT?! I thought you were joking!! I checked that they received my payment after a fraud alert and they did say the knife was going out today or tomorrow. PHEW! Kinda glad I didn't notice that or I would've missed this one!


2-3 years for custom orders


----------



## Southpaw

Greenbriel said:


> One now, I grabbed the other! Thanks for heads up - first Shig!
> 
> I gotta stop watching this thread!


I have a KU Shig Nakiri, I wish it was 180 so bad. Also I’d love a Gyuto in Ku 240 cuz it’s be an amazing workhorse


----------



## iandustries

Hatsukokoro Blue #2 Kumokage Bunka 180mm Teak Handle


Hatsukokoro’s Kumokage line translates to “cloud shadow.” Forged in Tosa, these knives are characterized by consistent and thin grinds, affordable prices, and profiles that work well for both rock chopping and push cutting. The Kumokage Blue #2’s are not stainless and need to be kept dry to...




www.toshoknifearts.com





I didnt realize this Hatsukokoro line was done by Toru from the tetsujin line + Naohito's father.

Blacksmith: Tamura Toru
Sharpener: Myojin Tateo (Myojin Naohito’s father)
Producing Area: Tosa-Kochi/ Japan


----------



## OkLobster

RealSharpKnife.com

15% sale on everything until Sunday at 11:59PM EST.


----------



## mcl911

Takeda NAS 210&240mm gyuto on CKTG


----------



## Hockey3081

Pig Iron Forge opened his books.


----------



## Feiii

Hockey3081 said:


> Pig Iron Forge opened his books.



nice handles. but how do they perform? anybody has some videos of the chefs knives? especially how is wedging with these?


----------



## OkLobster

Shigefusa Iizuka　Tanji Yanagiba 300mm・Single Bevel　※kiri box | Japanese Cutlery Pro Store (japanese-cutlery.com)

This is back up for anyone who wants it. Someone reached out with a Kitaeji Sujihiki, so I ended up buying that instead.


----------



## Greenbriel

Currently three Masamotos on sale for $406 at modern cooking.

Masamoto Sohonten | KS Gyuto 240mm | Modern Cooking


----------



## Greenbriel

Southpaw said:


> I have a KU Shig Nakiri, I wish it was 180 so bad. Also I’d love a Gyuto in Ku 240 cuz it’s be an amazing workhorse


I'm actually pleased it's a 165, might be too similar to my Wat 180 if bigger.


----------



## Ikonaka

Feiii said:


> nice handles. but how do they perform? anybody has some videos of the chefs knives? especially how is wedging with these?


I don't have videos and I'm not home to make one atm, but I landed a custom western style chef from him early last year. It's a monster performer, glides through anything I throw at it. I also have a nakiri of his and it's similarly performant I would say


----------



## Ikonaka

Ikonaka said:


> I don't have videos and I'm not home to make one atm, but I landed a custom western style chef from him early last year. It's a monster performer, glides through anything I throw at it. I also have a nakiri of his and it's similarly performant I would say


Some pics of said knife














If you're in the market for something custom, Pig Iron is an excellent choice, imo


----------



## Dull_Apex

Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives
Y. Ikeda honyaki 180 nakiri


----------



## sackhoi

Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives



wakui blue dama, also for some reasons epicedge doubled all the wakui knives prices


----------



## blokey

sackhoi said:


> Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives
> 
> 
> 
> wakui blue dama, also for some reasons epicedge doubled all the wakui knives prices


Feel really lucky now I was able to get that nakiri foe $174


----------



## sackhoi

yea a few months earlier, I catched wakui prices when epicedge just got their restock, certainly it was underpriced, then they increased like 10-20 bucks so that seemed fair for a good maker but this time idk lmao, legit close to 2x Mazaki price


----------



## tostadas

sackhoi said:


> Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives
> 
> 
> 
> wakui blue dama, also for some reasons epicedge doubled all the wakui knives prices


Thats quite a drastic jump in price. Wonder if that's a mistake?


----------



## 808HI

Thatʻs got to be an error, right?Wakui nakiri 180. I got one when Blokey got his. Thankfully. Excellent nakiri!


----------



## Feiii

Ikonaka said:


> Some pics of said knife
> View attachment 173041
> 
> View attachment 173042
> 
> View attachment 173043
> 
> 
> If you're in the market for something custom, Pig Iron is an excellent choice, imo


Very nice. The grind on this looks much better than on some other chef knives he posted on his IG recently


----------



## pjheff

Rodriguez Butcher Supply has a new coupon code: tooprettyhhh


----------



## M1k3

tostadas said:


> Thats quite a drastic jump in price. Wonder if that's a mistake?







__





Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives






www.epicedge.com


----------



## Midsummer

tostadas said:


> Thats quite a drastic jump in price. Wonder if that's a mistake?



They have bumped the whole site. Some by 50% or more.


----------



## Hockey3081

Feiii said:


> Very nice. The grind on this looks much better than on some other chef knives he posted on his IG recently


This is mine.


----------



## blokey

CKTG just got bunch of Fujiyama in stock

https://www.**************.com/kowhst.html


----------



## runninscared

pjheff said:


> Rodriguez Butcher Supply has a new coupon code: tooprettyhhh



just used this code to buy a vacmaster vp-215. thanks!


----------



## OkLobster

blokey said:


> CKTG just got bunch of Fujiyama in stock
> 
> https://www.**************.com/kowhst.html



Links to expedite the process for anyone interested.

https://www.**************.com/kofubl2gy21e.htmlhttps://www.**************.com/kofuwh1dagy2.html
There's a 255mm Fujiyama Blue #2 and 255mm FM Fujiyama Blue #2 for those interested. There are others, but I reckon most are looking for the two above.

Edit: Apparently the other forum is censored in links


----------



## blokey

OkLobster said:


> Links to expedite the process for anyone interested.
> 
> https://www.**************.com/kofubl2gy21e.htmlhttps://www.**************.com/kofuwh1dagy2.html
> There's a 255mm Fujiyama Blue #2 and 255mm FM Fujiyama Blue #2 for those interested. There are others, but I reckon most are looking for the two above.
> 
> Edit: Apparently the other forum is censored in links


They also have the 240 funayuki which I grabbed, kind interesting what’s the difference between those 2 and the 240 b2 funayuki, since there is quiet a price difference.


----------



## mcl911

OkLobster said:


> Links to expedite the process for anyone interested.
> 
> https://www.**************.com/kofubl2gy21e.htmlhttps://www.**************.com/kofuwh1dagy2.html
> There's a 255mm Fujiyama Blue #2 and 255mm FM Fujiyama Blue #2 for those interested. There are others, but I reckon most are looking for the two above.
> 
> Edit: Apparently the other forum is censored in links


Thought I grabbed myself their last 255 ebony but then now they show one left again ,Laurel wood handle “ In stock”.

Edited: Nevermind, the ebony is gone again.


----------



## bahamaroot

blokey said:


> They also have the 240 funayuki which I grabbed, kind interesting what’s the difference between those 2 and the 240 b2 funayuki, since there is quiet a price difference.


The Ebony handle ups the price $90 over Ho wood.


----------



## Greenbriel

mcl911 said:


> Thought I grabbed myself their last 255 ebony but then now they show one left again ,Laurel wood handle “ In stock”.
> 
> Edited: Nevermind, the ebony is gone again.


@tylerleach fortunately grabbed one of these and texted me to say there was one left. I resisted as I currently have six knives inbound (!) but great catch for those who got these. Congrats!


----------



## Greenbriel

OkLobster said:


> Links to expedite the process for anyone interested.
> 
> https://www.**************.com/kofubl2gy21e.htmlhttps://www.**************.com/kofuwh1dagy2.html
> There's a 255mm Fujiyama Blue #2 and 255mm FM Fujiyama Blue #2 for those interested. There are others, but I reckon most are looking for the two above.
> 
> Edit: Apparently the other forum is censored in links


Who knows what the beef is between CKTG and KKF? Always wondered. DM if needed.


----------



## djacobson

I've been wondering this myself. Doing a search for "censor' turns up some interesting content.






Shout-out to CKTG


I'm actually not sure if this is posted in the right section, but I wanted to report the positive customer service experience I had with Chef Knives To Go. I ordered a 270mm Konosuke HD Funayuki Gyuto. It was shipped very quickly. It arrived with a blond ferrule, unlike the photo on CKTG's...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com










a message to the mods


Hey guys... once again, this seems like the best place to post so that the mods and other vendors can see what i have to say, without it being in the public eye. Recently, there seems to be a much more negative attitude towards newcomers to the forums... especially those who mention This Site...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





Anyway, to add some value to this thread regarding Fujiyama, interesting that no advance notice went out on the CKTG forums. Seems like the way to go is subscribe to alerts on CKTG for anything of interest.


----------



## mcl911

djacobson said:


> I've been wondering this myself. Doing a search for "censor' turns up some interesting content.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shout-out to CKTG
> 
> 
> I'm actually not sure if this is posted in the right section, but I wanted to report the positive customer service experience I had with Chef Knives To Go. I ordered a 270mm Konosuke HD Funayuki Gyuto. It was shipped very quickly. It arrived with a blond ferrule, unlike the photo on CKTG's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a message to the mods
> 
> 
> Hey guys... once again, this seems like the best place to post so that the mods and other vendors can see what i have to say, without it being in the public eye. Recently, there seems to be a much more negative attitude towards newcomers to the forums... especially those who mention This Site...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, to add some value to this thread regarding Fujiyama, interesting that no advance notice went out on the CKTG forums. Seems like the way to go is subscribe to alerts on CKTG for anything of interest.



There was a small drop of Fujiyama like two weeks ago too, like just one single model. Can’t remember what that was, probably a 240 blue#2.


----------



## esoo

Greenbriel said:


> Who knows what the beef is between CKTG and KKF? Always wondered. DM if needed.



My understanding is that there was shilling/shady tactics from Mark in the early days of this forum or the precursor to it. As a result that website has been banned from being linked.


----------



## blokey

bahamaroot said:


> The Ebony handle ups the price $90 over Ho wood.


Honestly $349 for 240mm Fujiyama FM seems pretty incredible, I almost thought there’s something wrong with the knife, this forum is really screwing up my perception of money.


----------



## bahamaroot

$349 for a 240mm Fujiyama is as cheap as you'll ever see one.


----------



## javi_rome

bahamaroot said:


> $349 for a 240mm Fujiyama is as cheap as you'll ever see one.


I think my only gripe on the CKTG is not adding the saya on the Fujiyamas lol  beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## sackhoi

About the wakui prices on reddit:

"Yes sir. Hoping someone in here can tell me that price is insane for this knife. I still see the 240 on other sites for the normal price. I called them cause I thought it might be an error but the rep told me inflation caught up according to their importer."

First fuel, steel and wood now inflation crazy times


----------



## superworrier

sackhoi said:


> About the wakui prices on reddit:
> 
> "Yes sir. Hoping someone in here can tell me that price is insane for this knife. I still see the 240 on other sites for the normal price. I called them cause I thought it might be an error but the rep told me inflation caught up according to their importer."
> 
> First fuel, steel and wood now inflation crazy times


Wakui has been underpriced for a while and there are major price increases across the board so not unexpected. But probably more driven by demand than inflation


----------



## jjlotti

It seems to be many stores. I had been looking for a Gyuto since around Xmas. I finally pulled the trigger on a 240 blue 1 Tanaka/Kyuzo tahei handle10 days ago for 644usd out the door. literally a day later all the Tanakas, sold out or in stock, had jumped to 795usd...
Strange days indeed... Most peculiar mama...


----------



## jjlotti

jjlotti said:


> It seems to be many stores. I had been looking for a Gyuto since around Xmas. I finally pulled the trigger on a 240 blue 1 Tanaka/Kyuzo tahei handle10 days ago for 644usd out the door. literally a day later all the Tanakas, sold out or in stock, had jumped to 795usd...
> Strange days indeed... Most peculiar mama...


BTW not sure how to post information about sellers here. Seems some try to be covert and others just say who they are talking about. Any Mods on? What's the correct protocol? So much quality info is being gleaned here... Just. Looking to come correct....


----------



## stringer

jjlotti said:


> BTW not sure how to post information about sellers here. Seems some try to be covert and others just say who they are talking about. Any Mods on? What's the correct protocol? So much quality info is being gleaned here... Just. Looking to come correct....



This is a site for kitchen knife enthusiasts. As a user you can definitely mention whatever seller you would like. If you are a vendor or knife maker then you have to pay for the right to advertise on here.


----------



## Bensonhai

Vendors have been warning of price increases of 20 to 50%...


----------



## jjlotti

Thanks Stringer, GTK as the only skin I got in the knife game is tomato ! 
That said, the Company I bought(actually a bday present from my wife) my beauty from is Tosho Knife art. I am quite certain they are doing what is nessasary because of the current business climate. **** is rolling both up and down the hill currently. Any retailer with bad/gouged pricing will quickly be sniffed out, with a perment smell attached to their name
My wife was actually tickled (me too)  with the boutique treatment they gave us. Wow, mail order purchase gift wrapped with a note from the owners thanking us and saying don't hesitate to. Call if there are any problems.....


----------



## tostadas

Kramer SG2 stainless dammy 8" for $250. If it's anything like the carbon version, it's a solid performer if you are OK with the full-tang wide handle and associated balance.








EUROLINE Stainless Collection - Kramer by ZWILLING J.A. Henckels 8 Chef's Knife


Bob Kramer EUROLINE Stainless Damascus by ZWILLING J.A Henckels 8-inch Chef's Knife - Sturdy heavy knife with broad strong blade and fine cutting edge. The all-rounder for professionals and hobby chefs suitable for chopping herbs cutting vegetables slicing and dicing fish and meat. Can be used...




homebutcher.com


----------



## blokey

Honestly I like Wakui, but over $400 for white #2 alot, more than Yoshikane and other Yoshikane related smiths.


----------



## tostadas

blokey said:


> Honestly I like Wakui, but over $400 for white #2 alot, more than Yoshikane and other Yoshikane related smiths.


I've had 6 Wakui's and 3 Yoshis. For the same price, I'd take a Wakui over Yoshikane any day. But at the $400 range, I'd rather get a Wat


----------



## blokey

tostadas said:


> I've had 6 Wakui's and 3 Yoshis. For the same price, I'd take a Wakui over Yoshikane any day. But at the $400 range, I'd rather get a Wat


Interesting, I only have one Yoshi gyuto and Wakui Nakiri, so I can't really compare, is it more because of the profile of the blade? The grind on my 2 knives are rather similar.


----------



## superworrier

blokey said:


> Honestly I like Wakui, but over $400 for white #2 alot, more than Yoshikane and other Yoshikane related smiths.


Don't worry, prices seem to be going up for Yoshi too. Yoshikane White #2 Kurouchi Tuschime Gyuto 240mm Here's a 240mm (url is wrong) white 2 for 600.


----------



## blokey

superworrier said:


> Don't worry, prices seem to be going up for Yoshi too. Yoshikane White #2 Kurouchi Tuschime Gyuto 240mm Here's a 240mm (url is wrong) white 2 for 600.


Damn... So Wakui, Yoshikane, Watanabe, Gengetsu and Konosuke YS/YWs all increased price, that leaves Nihei, Mazaki and Kochi, not sure if when they are gonna do it.


----------



## superworrier

blokey said:


> Damn... So Wakui, Yoshikane, Watanabe, Gengetsu and Konosuke YS/YWs all increased price, that leaves Nihei, Mazaki and Kochi, not sure if when they are gonna do it.


There is still old stock for now. I think Nihei and Mazaki will follow soon enough though, if you look at how much their damascus cost.


----------



## Jason183

superworrier said:


> Don't worry, prices seem to be going up for Yoshi too. Yoshikane White #2 Kurouchi Tuschime Gyuto 240mm Here's a 240mm (url is wrong) white 2 for 600.


Holy…that’s way overpriced, I just checked the K&S, Yoshikanes still available for $300 ish


----------



## superworrier

Jason183 said:


> Holy…that’s way overpriced, I just checked the K&S, Yoshikanes still available for $300 ish


They have Yoshis at that price too. But these Tsuchimes are new, and I assume this pricing will apply to newer stock


----------



## Jason183

superworrier said:


> They have Yoshis at that price too. But these Tsuchimes are new, and I assume this pricing will apply to newer stock


That new finish patterns reminds me of Kurosaki Fujin. Still…Knives world bout to gone crazy.


----------



## Mikeadunne

that is a very crappy looking handle for a $500 knife


----------



## Up_dog128

Yoshi announced price increases (to vendors) awhile back of around 80%. Daniel at Epic told me that they aren't going to carry him anymore for this reason; but I wonder if that may change if e'erbody's jackin their prices up...
The price hikes aren't surprising to me given how the knife market is raging right now ==> supply & demand. Seems thats been the trend as long as I've been watching (6 years), but this is the biggest jump up that I can remember. 
As long as there are enough people willing to pay... 
And it seems there always are.
I hope that one silver lining is that this brings more attention to the domestic makers market. There are so many makers out there these days, and not so much attention given to most of them here. And personally, I like seeing most of the money paid for a craft going to the artisans.
But since this is a knife findings thread and not a diatribe thread ...


----------



## Jovidah

Yeah we've seen this development for years. I think the main reason it's worse now is the demand spike due to COVID; many people stuck at home with no way to spend their money because they can't really go out or go on vacation... that probably led to a lot of extra knife purchases. Although it remains to be seen how much of that demand increase is permanent.


----------



## M1k3

superworrier said:


> Don't worry, prices seem to be going up for Yoshi too. Yoshikane White #2 Kurouchi Tuschime Gyuto 240mm Here's a 240mm (url is wrong) white 2 for 600.


Might as well get a custom for that price. Can even get a nice looking handle.


----------



## Delat

For $600 I'd rather get something from a Western maker. Soooo many fantastic smiths in the <$600 price range.

I'm loving the Birgersson and Markin I recently got and both were around $450, I'd choose either over my $300 Yoshi never mind a $600 Yoshi.


----------



## timebard

Delat said:


> For $600 I'd rather get something from a Western maker. Soooo many fantastic smiths in the <$600 price range.
> 
> I'm loving the Birgersson and Markin I recently got and both were around $450, I'd choose either over my $300 Yoshi never mind a $600 Yoshi.



Agreed, it seems like a price adjustment was overdue for a while on well-loved lower-priced knives, but if western makers and higher-end Japanese smiths aren't increasing their prices by a similar amount, I think the Yoshis, Wakuis, etc are going to spend some time in an unhappy middle ground...


----------



## Sdo

Delat said:


> For $600 I'd rather get something from a Western maker. Soooo many fantastic smiths in the <$600 price range.
> 
> I'm loving the Birgersson and Markin I recently got and both were around $450, I'd choose either over my $300 Yoshi never mind a $600 Yoshi.


Also got a couple Markin's recently. I totally agree and confirm that they are up there with the best. Performance is amazing and the blade is just beautiful. Have to try a Birgersson soon!


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Yoshis and wakuis are good 2-3 hundred dollars knives. Above that theres much better available. Also find it interested that some knives haven’t increased much at all in 5 plus years. Look at moritaka hamono their prices have remained nearly the same for 7 or 8 years! Tanaka red handle r2 blades the same thing.


----------



## tostadas

timebard said:


> Agreed, it seems like a price adjustment was overdue for a while on well-loved lower-priced knives, but if western makers and higher-end Japanese smiths aren't increasing their prices by a similar amount, I think the Yoshis, Wakuis, etc are going to spend some time in an unhappy middle ground...


This is a good excuse to get some more custom orders in


----------



## superworrier

The fact is though that price increases in the midrange will cause higher demand for customs, and eventually higher prices as well (in addition to even longer waitlists). I wonder if with these price increases they're killing the golden goose, given that demand changes may not last and that such high prices may hurt demand. 

Honestly though, I think Yoshi is comparable to other (currently) 600ish knives, except for F&F. Haven't tried any westerns, but compares relatively well with my more expensive Japanese knives.


----------



## tostadas

superworrier said:


> The fact is though that price increases in the midrange will cause higher demand for customs, and eventually higher prices as well (in addition to even longer waitlists). I wonder if with these price increases they're killing the golden goose, given that demand changes may not last and that such high prices may hurt demand.
> 
> Honestly though, I think Yoshi is comparable to other (currently) 600ish knives, except for F&F. Haven't tried any westerns, but compares relatively well with my more expensive Japanese knives.


I don't know of many outside of chef knife enthusiasts willing to drop over $200, much less $600 on an upgrade from a $50 victorinox/wusthof. That's over a 10x increase.


----------



## mcl911

*Takada no Hamono Suiboku Rosewood Blue #1 Sujihiki 210mm on carbon *
Takada no Hamono Suiboku Rosewood Blue #1 Sujihiki 210mm

Not often we see a 210 Suji or petty


----------



## BillHanna

There should be more IMO


----------



## Greenbriel

tostadas said:


> I don't know of many outside of chef knife enthusiasts willing to drop over $200, much less $600 on an upgrade from a $50 victorinox/wusthof. That's over a 10x increase.


Agree! And don't know many chef's who'd feel comfortable taking a brittle, thievable $600 knife to work.


----------



## SirCutAlot

Well price increase is the new hype in the last years. Look at JNS, Kato 240 Gyuto went from roundabout 400€ to over 1k. Toyama the same, 300-600 in no time (bought a 270 Gyuto there for 385€ incl. VAT). Even the "housebrands" rise prices with nearly every new batch. Again a 240 Kaeru WH is now at 440 (incl. VAT) i bought mine for less than 300 i think.

I am glad to own enough knives for the rest of my live. Too bad that i can`t resist buying new ones  .

Stay healthy,

SirCutALot


----------



## Justinv

tostadas said:


> I don't know of many outside of chef knife enthusiasts willing to drop over $200, much less $600 on an upgrade from a $50 victorinox/wusthof. That's over a 10x increase.



You can’t get much for $50. wusthof classic paring knife is up to $100. it was $40 a couple years ago. Their gourmet line is $100+ for a chef knife.

This pricing is just going to encourage people to stay with high volume factory made models and kill the enthusiast market.


----------



## superworrier

tostadas said:


> I don't know of many outside of chef knife enthusiasts willing to drop over $200, much less $600 on an upgrade from a $50 victorinox/wusthof. That's over a 10x increase.


Yeah, it's possible this just kills all demand. Maybe though the low end will just end up taking more space though. I always did think there wasn't much space between your typical TKV and Yoshikane, but they are pretty far apart in perf despite being pretty close in price.


----------



## superworrier

I think though the notion that selling out immediately means that prices too low is not completely right. Many companies (Nike, concert tickets) leave prices low and sell out on purpose to drive hype. It's true they could make a momentary profit by increasing price, but I think in the long term doubling the price will not lead to a favorable outcome.


----------



## Justinv

Retailers may go under, they can’t afford high priced inventory that doesn’t move. Maybe they’ll stop buying it and everything will be the direct sale model like TF and watanabe do.


----------



## superworrier

I think prices will still go up but not this much. I don’t expect 600 for Yoshi white 2 to last. I’ve seen CKTG with some crazy prices that eventually get cut when the inventory doesn’t sell.


----------



## tostadas

Sweet spot used to be 200-300. I can see that bumping up due to supply, fuel cost, inflation, demand etc to 300-400, and I'd be fine with it. More than that and it becomes cost prohibitive for most.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Takeda same price since 2015! They raised their prices when they came out with stainless. Crazy.


----------



## Hassanbensober

2 wonderful halcyons up on Joe’s site now! Temped so I better put this here


----------



## Infrared

Seems like the majority of these price increases are coming from Sanjo makers.
Perhaps they all agreed on a price hike?

If true, this might help other knifemaking regions become better known.


----------



## pjheff

Hassanbensober said:


> 2 wonderful halcyons up on Joe’s site now! Temped so I better put this here



One already gone.


----------



## Mlan

I looked 14 minutes after they were posted and they were both already gone


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

The Japanese Yen just crashed so this might be the best time to buy direct from Japan. I just placed an order for a 240 denka directly and it’s “only” $710-ish USD. Other makers we can buy directly before they increase the price include Watanabe, Heiji and Moritaka. Please let me know if there’s more.


----------



## mcl911

Takeda NAS 270mm suji on Miura
Japanese Handmade Sujibiki - Yanagiba Knife - TAKEDA HAMONO - Super...


----------



## OkLobster

mcl911 said:


> Takeda NAS 270mm suji on Miura
> Japanese Handmade Sujibiki - Yanagiba Knife - TAKEDA HAMONO - Super...


As an add-on for this, use code M22NB3 for a 10% discount. I'm not affiliated with Miura, but this was from a recent purchase and I have no use for this.

This is single use, so if you use it, please don't be the ******* that does so without commenting that it was used; else I'll let any codes I get in the future expire.


----------



## timebard

Up_dog128 said:


> Yoshi announced price increases (to vendors) awhile back of around 80%. Daniel at Epic told me that they aren't going to carry him anymore for this reason; but I wonder if that may change if e'erbody's jackin their prices up...
> The price hikes aren't surprising to me given how the knife market is raging right now ==> supply & demand. Seems thats been the trend as long as I've been watching (6 years), but this is the biggest jump up that I can remember.
> As long as there are enough people willing to pay...
> And it seems there always are.
> I hope that one silver lining is that this brings more attention to the domestic makers market. There are so many makers out there these days, and not so much attention given to most of them here. And personally, I like seeing most of the money paid for a craft going to the artisans.
> But since this is a knife findings thread and not a diatribe thread ...




Just took a gander at Klint's latest batch--that 223x53 with 6.5mm spine has some 'Mazaki on steroids' vibes going on and a hell of a lot better fit and finish. For ~$250ish USD I'd say someone should pick that up... I have one of Aidan's knives and especially with Sanjo prices climbing it's a great value. I think he's still finding his style and niche as a maker but is worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## refcast

ヤフオク! - ncwyc628さんの評価一覧



Small straightening stick

They come up every two months


----------



## blokey

Jonas and modern cooking have something cooking up tomorrow.


----------



## blokey

Also just found Chubo have some Kagekiyo, they also have a 10% off coupon for first time buyers.









Kagekiyo Blue Steel #1 Gyutou 240mm (9.4


Description Our Kagekiyo line is hand-forged in Sakai City, Japan by a collective of blacksmiths awarded the title Dentou Kogeshi, an honor reserved for the highest level of artisans and craftsmen. Kagekiyo knives are one hundred percent handcrafted, featuring ultra-thin, expertly tapered...




www.chuboknives.com












Kagekiyo White Steel #2 Gyutou 240mm (9.4


Description Our Kagekiyo line is hand-forged in Sakai City, Japan by a collective of blacksmiths awarded the title Dentou Kogeshi, an honor reserved for the highest level of artisans and craftsmen. Kagekiyo knives are one hundred percent handcrafted, featuring ultra-thin, expertly tapered...




www.chuboknives.com


----------



## mrmoves92

Wakui damascus 210mm gyuto at Epicurean Edge:


Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


----------



## mcl911

Last 

*Konosuke YS Gyuto 240mm*

on CKTG


----------



## tostadas

For the cleaver folks, a beauty by Martin Huber








Martin Huber | Cleaver 185mm Silverline San Mai | Modern Cooking


A blade full of hidden beauty. Taking a closer look at the steel and you notice beautiful grain structure, like flowing lines and water droplets. Almost ironically the hefty cleaver (420g) features so much subtle beauty and delicacy. Setting aside the beautiful grain structure of the steel...




moderncooking.com


----------



## ragz

Xerxes
Sunday, April 10th, 2022 at 8:00 p.m. (CET)


----------



## Greasylake

TF camp knife?









ネコポス可 刀工 藤原照康作 ナイフ 鞘付き キッ... - ヤフオク!


ネコポス可　刀工　藤原照康作　ナイフ　鞘付き　キッチン用品　和包丁商品説明当方、素人ですので画像をご確認お願いいたします。◆画像の物がすべてですので不明な点あるようでしたらご質問にて対応いたします。中古品です。簡易包装でネコポス可格安からのスタートですので現状を確認したうえでNC・NRでお願いいたします。他にも多くのアイテムを出品しておりますのでそちらもお願いいたします。注意事項◆素人による検品となり、コレクター視点での検品ではございません。◆モニター環境等により、実際の色とは異なる可能性があります。★管理



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## blokey

Some Sakai Kikumori B#1 at CKTG
https://www.**************.com/kikumori.html


----------



## tostadas

B-grind _AND _a cleaver. Oh my...








Charlie Ellis “B grind” vegetable cleaver


8x4” of 80CRV2 comin in at 13 oz with a wicked wicked wicked grind from Charlie Ellis, aka Charles Lionheart. This knife features a B grind, an experimental hollow grind developed by Dan Bidinger for amazing food release. gorgeous handle is constructed with GL Hansen & Sons gcarta and paper and...




crockercutlery.com


----------



## Chicagohawkie

tostadas said:


> B-grind _AND _a cleaver. Oh my...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Ellis “B grind” vegetable cleaver
> 
> 
> 8x4” of 80CRV2 comin in at 13 oz with a wicked wicked wicked grind from Charlie Ellis, aka Charles Lionheart. This knife features a B grind, an experimental hollow grind developed by Dan Bidinger for amazing food release. gorgeous handle is constructed with GL Hansen & Sons gcarta and paper and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crockercutlery.com


And then you look at the price!


----------



## vxd

Greasylake said:


> TF camp knife?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ネコポス可 刀工 藤原照康作 ナイフ 鞘付き キッ... - ヤフオク!
> 
> 
> ネコポス可　刀工　藤原照康作　ナイフ　鞘付き　キッチン用品　和包丁商品説明当方、素人ですので画像をご確認お願いいたします。◆画像の物がすべてですので不明な点あるようでしたらご質問にて対応いたします。中古品です。簡易包装でネコポス可格安からのスタートですので現状を確認したうえでNC・NRでお願いいたします。他にも多くのアイテムを出品しておりますのでそちらもお願いいたします。注意事項◆素人による検品となり、コレクター視点での検品ではございません。◆モニター環境等により、実際の色とは異なる可能性があります。★管理
> 
> 
> 
> page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


Long shot.. can someone local grab this and have it shipped to US?


----------



## sansho

vxd said:


> Long shot.. can someone local grab this and have it shipped to US?



can just use buyee or another proxy/forwarding agent.


----------



## vxd

sansho said:


> can just use buyee or another proxy/forwarding agent.


Appears locked. Can't bid on it for some reason.


----------



## Greasylake

vxd said:


> Appears locked. Can't bid on it for some reason.


You can make an account with From Japan and place a bid through them. I just checked and you're able to bid on the auction, there's no bids yet either and I doubt anyone else will bid on it. Auction ID is k1030710593, just punch that into the search bar. Expect domestic + international shipping to be up to $40

Here's the proxy service





FROM JAPAN







www.fromjapan.co.jp


----------



## pjheff

ragz said:


> Xerxes
> Sunday, April 10th, 2022 at 8:00 p.m. (CET)



Gone in two minutes.


----------



## Bico Doce

pjheff said:


> Gone in two minutes.


I botched the execution on this one and I missed out on the knife I was targeting (didnt have an account setup, autofill didnt work as intended)


----------



## KDSDeluxe

And I'm a happy boy. I got what I wanted!


----------



## pjheff

Bico Doce said:


> I botched the execution on this one and I missed out on the knife I was targeting (didnt have an account setup, autofill didnt work as intended)



Which one were you hunting? There were lots of big boys in this batch.



KDSDeluxe said:


> And I'm a happy boy. I got what I wanted!



And which one did you score?


----------



## KDSDeluxe

pjheff said:


> Which one were you hunting? There were lots of big boys in this batch.
> 
> 
> 
> And which one did you score?


 I have got the 28 cm with Hainbuche and ceramic spacer


----------



## pjheff

I was thrilled to grab the 24cm Gyuto in 1.2419.05 with desert ironwood handle!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

pjheff said:


> I was thrilled to grab the 24cm Gyuto in 1.2419.05 with desert ironwood handle!


This was the one i wanted first, but 65 mm high at heel is to high for my working place and i was a little bit struggling with the temper colors. I also found that the taper looked best on the 28mm.


----------



## Bico Doce

pjheff said:


> Which one were you hunting? There were lots of big boys in this batch.


I was targeting the 26cm with a green handle in hopes others might be put off by the color (no offense but it wasn’t the most attractive of the bunch). By the time I checked out it was gone but… I then looked at available knives just to check all were gone. The 320 was left so I grabbed it. At least I walked away with a knife, not really sure to expect from this knife though. It seemed very different than the others


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Bico Doce said:


> I was targeting the 26cm with a green handle in hopes others might be put off by the color (no offense but it wasn’t the most attractive of the bunch). By the time I checked out it was gone but… I then looked at available knives just to check all were gone. The 320 was left so I grabbed it. At least I walked away with a knife, not really sure to expect from this knife though. It seemed very different than the others


I think it has the prettiest handle of all. But 32mm ist really long. Congratulations!


----------



## pjheff

KDSDeluxe said:


> This was the one i wanted first, but 65 mm high at heel is to high for my working place and i was a little bit struggling with the temper colors. I also found that the taper looked best on the 28mm.



That's great. On my end, I am excited to finally try out Jannis' craftsmanship in a size that suits the tasks of my home kitchen.



Bico Doce said:


> I was targeting the 26cm with a green handle in hopes others might be put off by the color (no offense but it wasn’t the most attractive of the bunch). By the time I checked out it was gone but… I then looked at available knives just to check all were gone. The 320 was left so I grabbed it. At least I walked away with a knife, not really sure to expect from this knife though. It seemed very different than the others



The 320mm was the only one left when I completed my purchase. Good score!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

pjheff said:


> That's great. On my end, I am excited to finally try out Jannis' craftsmanship in a size that suits the tasks of my home kitchen.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> This was also my thought at first. But i have already two 24 cm knifes, and i'm waiting for a Jean Jose Tritz 24mm 58 mm high Gyuto with a massive Taper and a Tritz Cleaver. So i changed my mind. But it was a rough day for my bank account. I paid both tritz customs today and bought the xerxes


----------



## pjheff

KDSDeluxe said:


> This was also my thought at first. But i have already two 24 cm knifes, and i'm waiting for a Jean Jose Tritz 24mm 58 mm high Gyuto with a massive Taper and a Tritz Cleaver. So i changed my mind. But it was a rough day for my bank account. I paid both tritz customs today and bought the xerxes



Wait, there's a limit to how many 24cm gyutos I'm supposed to own?


----------



## KDSDeluxe

pjheff said:


> Wait, there's a limit to how many 24cm gyutos I'm supposed to own?




No way my rack give me a limit. But this is not really true, i have also 4 more magnetic stripe


----------



## EM-L

pjheff said:


> Wait, there's a limit to how many 24cm gyutos I'm supposed to own?


It always a minimum limit on how many knives you should have!


----------



## M1k3

pjheff said:


> Wait, there's a limit to how many 24cm gyutos I'm supposed to own?


The equation for the max amount of knives of any size is n+1, where n = your current amount owned.


----------



## pjheff

KDSDeluxe said:


> No way my rack give me a limit. But this is not really true, i have also 4 more magnetic stripe



We're going to need a bigger boat.



EM-L said:


> It always a minimum limit on how many knives you should have!



Thank goodness. I find that 240mm is a good baseline for comparing the different steels and makers.



M1k3 said:


> The equation for the max amount of knives of any size is n+1, where n = your current amount owned.



Nobody told me that there was going to be math.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

pjheff said:


> We're going to need a bigger boat.


----------



## M1k3

pjheff said:


> We're going to need a bigger boat.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness. I find that 240mm is a good baseline for comparing the different steels and makers.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody told me that there was going to be math.


It's a simple equation. Say you have 4. Well now your max is 5. Once you have 5, then your max is increased to 6. And once you have 6, your max increases to 7...


----------



## Bico Doce

M1k3 said:


> It's a simple equation. Say you have 4. Well now your max is 5. Once you have 5, then your max is increased to 6. And once you have 6, your max increases to 7...


What’s the equation for max budget per knife? Last purchase x 1.2?


----------



## pjheff

M1k3 said:


> It's a simple equation. Say you have 4. Well now your max is 5. Once you have 5, then your max is increased to 6. And once you have 6, your max increases to 7...



I seem to have somehow intuitively grasped this concept without anyone ever having explained it to me. Thanks for the primer!


----------



## PeterL

Bico Doce said:


> What’s the equation for max budget per knife? Last purchase x 1.2?



I wish this wasn't true. I've progressively rationalised my way into buying knives 4/5 times my original max budget since my first knife


----------



## M1k3

Bico Doce said:


> What’s the equation for max budget per knife? Last purchase x 1.2?


I'm not 100% sure. Paging Professor Maths @ian


----------



## Justinv

I think it follows the Fibonacci sequence. Max budget is the sum of your last two purchases. Or maybe that’s the minimum budget.


----------



## BillHanna

Once max budget reaches a certain level, you need to add motel costs to it.


----------



## Justinv

BillHanna said:


> Once max budget reaches a certain level, you need to add motel costs to it.


What exactly are you doing with the UPS delivery guy?


----------



## BillHanna

Justinv said:


> What exactly are you doing with the UPS delivery guy?


Moving in.


----------



## bahamaroot

I remember the days of saying "you'd have to be fuggin' crazy to ever pay $XXX for a knife" only later to pay 3x that...again....and again....and again.


----------



## M1k3

bahamaroot said:


> I remember the days of saying "you'd have to be fuggin' crazy to ever pay $XXX for a knife" only later to pay 3x that...again....and again....and again.


I plead the 5th.


----------



## djacobson

bahamaroot said:


> I remember the days of saying "you'd have to be fuggin' crazy to ever pay $XXX for a knife" only later to pay 3x that...again....and again....and again.



Precisely, max budget is 3x the average price of your current knives. To up the average you have to sell your cheaper knives on BST while saying you are freeing up funds for a pending custom order from someone who has closed their books. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## BillHanna

*scribbles furiously*


----------



## pjheff

bahamaroot said:


> I remember the days of saying "you'd have to be fuggin' crazy to ever pay $XXX for a knife" only later to pay 3x that...again....and again....and again.



When I started to build out my kitchen back in the 1990’s, I thought a three figure knife purchase was indulgent. Nowadays, I find a knife purchase of only three figures to be a relief.


----------



## OkLobster

Proposition to change the name of this forum to Knife Addicts Anonymous


----------



## M1k3

OkLobster said:


> Proposition to change the name of this forum to Knife Addicts Anonymous


Denied!


----------



## daveb

bahamaroot said:


> I remember the days of saying "you'd have to be fuggin' crazy to ever pay $XXX for a knife" only later to pay 3x that...again....and again....and again.



Just had a cook tell me he had seen knives that "cost over a hundred dollars!" Hold my beer.

Where's Ian for math day?


----------



## Jovidah

I think it would actually be somewhat sensible to put a max budget on knives based on the cost of the food you're cutting with them. Like... if you're spending more on the tool than on the food, it kinda stops making sense.


----------



## tostadas

Jovidah said:


> I think it would actually be somewhat sensible to put a max budget on knives based on the cost of the food you're cutting with them. Like... if you're spending more on the tool than on the food, it kinda stops making sense.


Good thing I only eat grade A5 wagyu purchased in 10lb+ portions from Costco


----------



## Barmoley

Jovidah said:


> I think it would actually be somewhat sensible to put a max budget on knives based on the cost of the food you're cutting with them. Like... if you're spending more on the tool than on the food, it kinda stops making sense.


But the knife lasts you a long, long time so if you add up all the food you cut with a knife, very few knives will cost more than the food.


----------



## Justinv

Jovidah said:


> I think it would actually be somewhat sensible to put a max budget on knives based on the cost of the food you're cutting with them. Like... if you're spending more on the tool than on the food, it kinda stops making sense.



But my wusthof is only used on lobsters and chocolate.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Jovidah said:


> I think it would actually be somewhat sensible to put a max budget on knives based on the cost of the food you're cutting with them. Like... if you're spending more on the tool than on the food, it kinda stops making sense.


Wait. Does that mean I have to start buying caviar and cut each egg in half? I’ll start today by cutting saffron…


----------



## big D

I cannot find anything inexpensive enough to cut my clove of garlic with. HELP


----------



## blokey

Jovidah said:


> I think it would actually be somewhat sensible to put a max budget on knives based on the cost of the food you're cutting with them. Like... if you're spending more on the tool than on the food, it kinda stops making sense.


I cut tomatoes to put in my ramen, what should I buy?


----------



## daddy yo yo

blokey said:


> I cut tomatoes to put in my ramen, what should I buy?


Fill out the questionnaire!


----------



## blokey

daddy yo yo said:


> Fill out the questionnaire!


Shigefusa it is then, heard they pair up with top ramen well.


----------



## EM-L

blokey said:


> Shigefusa it is then, heard they pair up with top ramen well.



Yes! Show some tomatoes for the Shigefusa and it gets patina directly!


----------



## M1k3

big D said:


> I cannot find anything inexpensive enough to cut my clove of garlic with. HELP








HIDA TOOL


Item# C-MC-310-120	Blade material: High carbon steel core, laminated with soft iron	Blade length: 4.75"	Overall length: 9.75"	Overall weight: 0.20lbs	Blade bevel: Both	A funayuki style knife is an




hidatool.com


----------



## esoo

big D said:


> I cannot find anything inexpensive enough to cut my clove of garlic with. HELP



Reportedly thin behind the edge:
Amazon.com: Derby Extra Double Edge Razor Blades, 100 Count : Beauty & Personal Care


----------



## pjheff

esoo said:


> Reportedly thin behind the edge:
> Amazon.com: Derby Extra Double Edge Razor Blades, 100 Count : Beauty & Personal Care



That's what they did in _Goodfellas_!


----------



## tally-ho

big D said:


> I cannot find anything inexpensive enough to cut my clove of garlic with. HELP


----------



## Jovidah

My point was more meant at hte cumulative cost of the food, not single items...  
Maybe it's just me, but it becomes hard to justify if knife expenditure of knives once it exceeds what I spend on food (for example in a month).
Look on the bright side; due to increased volume this also gives professionals a pass!


----------



## sansho

is the solution to spend more on food?

or just spend what you can on what makes you happy


----------



## Delat

blokey said:


> I cut tomatoes to put in my ramen, what should I buy?



For meat-based ramen I like to use a brand new iron-clad carbon knife as the metallic flavor it imparts compliments the broth.

Iron-clad blades from UK makers impart a somewhat smokey aftertaste, while Swedish ironclads give herbal notes. French ironclads impart a subtle je ne sais quois, while Japanese ironclads make me crave whiskey for some reason.


----------



## Justinv

big D said:


> I cannot find anything inexpensive enough to cut my clove of garlic with. HELP



You just need a shigload of garlic.


----------



## EM-L

Jovidah said:


> My point was more meant at hte cumulative cost of the food, not single items...
> Maybe it's just me, but it becomes hard to justify if knife expenditure of knives once it exceeds what I spend on food (for example in a month).
> Look on the bright side; due to increased volume this also gives professionals a pass!


It sound absolutely reasonable and sensible! But I am mad and need at least one more knife...


----------



## Jovidah

sansho said:


> is the solution to spend more on food?
> 
> or just spend what you can on what makes you happy


I think if we're being honest spending more on food is far more likely to make you happy than spending it on more knives... 
By the way I'm not judging anyone... I'm guilty of this 'spending too much on knives'-problem myself, but for me 'trying to balance food vs knife expenditure' is just something I use try to keep in mind a guiding principle.


----------



## big D

esoo said:


> Reportedly thin behind the edge:
> Amazon.com: Derby Extra Double Edge Razor Blades, 100 Count : Beauty & Personal Care


Saved. Thank you Thank you Thank you.


----------



## MrHiggins

Watch with awe at the steak-cutting prowess of the wooden knife that's "sharper than steel"! 









A Wooden Knife Sharper Than Steel? Scientists Say So.


Knives are humanity’s oldest tool, dating back millions of years. A group of scientists in Maryland have produced a version made of hardened wood, which they say is sharper than steel.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## BillHanna

Look at it like this. Buy allllll the knives. THEN. Buy any ingredient you want. Justify the ingredients with the knives. Globetrotting to source first hand the finest cattle, fish, spices, and grains. And it all started with a Shiro Kamo.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Clearly the answer to all of this is Huusk.


----------



## big D

MrHiggins said:


> Watch with awe at the steak-cutting prowess of the wooden knife that's "sharper than steel"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Wooden Knife Sharper Than Steel? Scientists Say So.
> 
> 
> Knives are humanity’s oldest tool, dating back millions of years. A group of scientists in Maryland have produced a version made of hardened wood, which they say is sharper than steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


Sharper than a table knife, but is it sharper than a piece of paper? ...... remembering all of those paper cuts and never with a table knife.


----------



## Southpaw

EM-L said:


> Yes! Show some tomatoes for the Shigefusa and it gets patina directly!



lol that reminds me of the time I posted a time of this just perfect sandwich I made on Instagram and didn’t realize the knife I used on it was in the shot… a honyaki Miz KS.

I forgot which one of guys posted on the picture giving me crap about making a midnight snack with a $1,000 differentially hardened knife but it was a good laugh.

Also don’t sleep on ramen, I turn that stuff into amazing meals


----------



## Infrared

Teruyasu Fujiwara Regrind Service


Blue Steel, Blue Super steel, Fujiwara, Fujiwara denka knife, Gyuto, Chef Knives to Go, Aogami, Aogami Super, Japanese Knife




www.districtcutlery.com


----------



## Feiii

Infrared said:


> Teruyasu Fujiwara Regrind Service
> 
> 
> Blue Steel, Blue Super steel, Fujiwara, Fujiwara denka knife, Gyuto, Chef Knives to Go, Aogami, Aogami Super, Japanese Knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.districtcutlery.com


Hmmm what is this about? Out of the loop


----------



## tostadas

Infrared said:


> Teruyasu Fujiwara Regrind Service
> 
> 
> Blue Steel, Blue Super steel, Fujiwara, Fujiwara denka knife, Gyuto, Chef Knives to Go, Aogami, Aogami Super, Japanese Knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.districtcutlery.com


Price is reasonable for thinning and refinishing service. Funny that they call it out as specific to TF


----------



## blokey

Feiii said:


> Hmmm what is this about? Out of the loop


TF's grinds are... just not consistent, especially for their price.


----------



## blokey

Infrared said:


> Teruyasu Fujiwara Regrind Service
> 
> 
> Blue Steel, Blue Super steel, Fujiwara, Fujiwara denka knife, Gyuto, Chef Knives to Go, Aogami, Aogami Super, Japanese Knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.districtcutlery.com


----------



## superworrier

blokey said:


> View attachment 174666


“Cosmetic” regrind? Is that like “for tobacco use only”?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Feiii said:


> Hmmm what is this about? Out of the loop


Its for those who are allergic to wabi sabi


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

not sure if this qualifies in the "knife findings" thread but I would like help finding a knife please...

does anyone have pics of or the link to the Tsukasa riverjump western petty that was listed on BST this year?
I believe it sold for around 900usd if that helps.

thank you

PS if you're the one who purchased it please feel free to reach out. not trying to buy it or anything, would just like some pictures of the handle.


----------



## Ikonaka

Adonis Forged Arts Gyuto still for grabs from his drop today. I was gunning for the iron-clad santoku but someone got the jump on me sadly.









Blue in Green Gyutō


A nice and jazzy gyutō, tribute to one of the best jazz songs ever written. Super thin, radical geometry and a super clean look over all. - Blade :...




www.adonisforgedarts.com


----------



## EricEricEric

Really wish he would reconsider his prices. This price would make sense to me if it wasn’t a mono steel and had wrought iron instead or damascus cladding etc 




Ikonaka said:


> Adonis Forged Arts Gyuto still for grabs from his drop today. I was gunning for the iron-clad santoku but someone got the jump on me sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue in Green Gyutō
> 
> 
> A nice and jazzy gyutō, tribute to one of the best jazz songs ever written. Super thin, radical geometry and a super clean look over all. - Blade :...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adonisforgedarts.com


----------



## Hauscarl

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> not sure if this qualifies in the "knife findings" thread but I would like help finding a knife please...
> 
> does anyone have pics of or the link to the Tsukasa riverjump western petty that was listed on BST this year?
> I believe it sold for around 900usd if that helps.
> 
> thank you
> 
> PS if you're the one who purchased it please feel free to reach out. not trying to buy it or anything, would just like some pictures of the handle.








SOLD - Small knife sale
 

Getting rid of some small knives. All used, all in great, great condition. Four just great knives, one collector’s piece that may actually qualify as a unicorn. Kochi v2150mm - $150 Watanabe Dammy 120mm - $250 - super old stock, probably made about 2010 from what Sin told me. Wakui v2165mm...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Bico Doce

EricEricEric said:


> Really wish he would reconsider his prices. This price would make sense to me if it wasn’t a mono steel and had wrought iron instead or damascus cladding etc


This one is a C grind so it doesnt seem ridiculously high to me, then again, Im a sucker.


----------



## Jovidah

If you ask me monosteel > sanmai. And probably more laborious / belt-consuming to grind a mono-steel than a clad knife.


----------



## EricEricEric

I would agree if it was a honyaki, otherwise $777+ is too much for me to be interested in a construction like that.

If you guys are interested you guys should buy it 



Jovidah said:


> If you ask me monosteel > sanmai. And probably more laborious / belt-consuming to grind a mono-steel than a clad knife.


----------



## pjheff

EricEricEric said:


> I would agree if it was a honyaki, otherwise $777+ is too much for me to be interested in a construction like that.



I am less concerned by the price or the construction than the maker, about whom I have read very little. Can anyone offer a primer?


----------



## Hockey3081

pjheff said:


> I am less concerned by the price or the construction than the maker, about whom I have read very little. Can anyone offer a primer?


Paging @cantdecidewhichone


----------



## esoo

For the collector types:
Shoichi Hashimoto Yuzan Damascus Gyuto 240mm | The Cook's Edge (thecooksedge.com)


----------



## runninscared

Nothing extremely rare but… Shibata 240mm gyutos up at cktg. I’ve heard these are fantastic knives if you are into lasers.
Never tried one personally though.


----------



## @ftermath

runninscared said:


> Nothing extremely rare but… Shibata 240mm gyutos up at cktg. I’ve heard these are fantastic knives if you are into lasers.
> Never tried one personally though.


Too bad these aren’t AS.

Edit: right after posting I went over and found an AS at Knifewear.


----------



## blokey

Fell knife just got bunch of big boys in stock.








Big Boy V10 - 4 — Fell Knives


Fell X Brad Leone - Big Boy V10 - 4 Only four available. The blades are made from cryogenically treated AEBL stainless steel. Paired with African Blackwood bolsters and stabilized High Mountain Golden Acacia handles. The Big Boy is one hefty blade, the weight of the blade alone, paired with its fi




www.fellknives.com












Big Boy V10 - 3 — Fell Knives


Fell X Brad Leone - Big Boy V10 - 3 Only two available. The blades are made from cryogenically treated AEBL stainless steel. Paired with African Blackwood bolsters and Bocote handles. The Big Boy is one hefty blade, the weight of the blade alone, paired with its fine and sharp edge, does most of t




www.fellknives.com












Big Boy V10 - 2 — Fell Knives


Fell X Brad Leone - Big Boy V10 - 2 Only two available. The blades are made from cryogenically treated AEBL stainless steel. Paired with African Blackwood bolsters and stabilized Hawaiian Silkwood handles. The Big Boy is one hefty blade, the weight of the blade alone, paired with its fine and shar




www.fellknives.com












Big Boy V10 - 1 — Fell Knives


Fell X Brad Leone - Big Boy V10 - 1 Only two available. The blades are made from cryogenically treated AEBL stainless steel. Paired with African Blackwood bolsters and stabilized figured walnut handles. The Big Boy is one hefty blade, the weight of the blade alone, paired with its fine and sharp




www.fellknives.com


----------



## sansho

are these like a better version of the crappy-looking lamson offering? i'm skeptical of celebrity-endorsed products, but those fells look alright.


----------



## blokey

sansho said:


> are these like a better version of the crappy-looking lamson offering? i'm skeptical of celebrity-endorsed products, but those fells look alright.


Nicholas Berkofsky is a good smith, he knows his stuff. Personally I am not a huge fan of this design but I can see the appeal, judging from couple post from this forum and other seems like good stainless alternative to Shibata tank.





SOLD - Fell x Brad Leone Big Boy


This is a beefy blade. I was definitely going through a tall boy phase when I got this guy, but I've really fallen out of love with the shape. I've thinned the knife and sharpened a couple times as I wasn't super pleased with the performance OOB, thus the lack of forced patina on the primary...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Ikonaka

sansho said:


> are these like a better version of the crappy-looking lamson offering? i'm skeptical of celebrity-endorsed products, but those fells look alright.


I had one from a previous batch. Can confirm it was well made and fit and finish was excellent. Heavy sucker though, and ultimately not for me.


----------



## blokey

https://www.**************.com/shkor2gy24.htmlShibata Kotetsu 240mm on CKTG, saw this in the morning, thought it would be gone under a hour, surprisingly still there.


----------



## @ftermath

blokey said:


> https://www.**************.com/shkor2gy24.htmlShibata Kotetsu 240mm on CKTG, saw this in the morning, thought it would be gone under a hour, surprisingly still there.


They had 11 when I checked earlier. They have 8 now.


----------



## nexus1935

Tsukasa Hinoura ATS-34 damascus 210mm gyuto available at Miura:






japanese knife







miuraknives.com


----------



## blokey

Tetsujin Blue 2 Tanryusen Gyuto 210mm / 240mm


Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm. Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in the...



knivesandstones.us





Tersujin available at KnS


----------



## bahamaroot

Hinoura Tamashii White #2 270mm Sujihiki $275 in classifieds at ToGo.


----------



## iandustries

blokey said:


> Tetsujin Blue 2 Tanryusen Gyuto 210mm / 240mm
> 
> 
> Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm. Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in the...
> 
> 
> 
> knivesandstones.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tersujin available at KnS



240 sold out already


----------



## sackhoi

thecooksedge 12 hours flashsale 15% off sitewide


----------



## iandustries

OkLobster said:


> As an add-on for this, use code M22NB3 for a 10% discount. I'm not affiliated with Miura, but this was from a recent purchase and I have no use for this.
> 
> This is single use, so if you use it, please don't be the ******* that does so without commenting that it was used; else I'll let any codes I get in the future expire.



Thank you for the code! I just made a purchase with at Miura for a Hado stainless w1


----------



## blokey

Not exactly a find, but I somehow encounter this TF Santoku in a Japaneses ceramic shop, they have a petty with the same handle. The handle seems to be nicer than the JCK version.


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

pjheff said:


> I am less concerned by the price or the construction than the maker, about whom I have read very little. Can anyone offer a primer?



@pjheff I have two knives from Adonis. The "White Sea" gyuto and the "Ame" petty. In short, I think they are fantastic and get the most use out of my collection. I think they look fantastic, the fit and finish is very very good (not perfect, and the grind is excellent. From a fit and finish, Antoine is a perfectionist and it shows in the final product.

Balance is usually at the pinch grip. The convex grind is excellent, as I mentioned. Food release isn't amazing like an s-grind, but it's still good. The edge holds really well with stropping every now and then. Knife is very sharp out of the box, but not the sharpest I've received.

So is the price worth it? I think so. While it is higher than many other makers out there, it's a great value given the amount of work he puts into each knife.

For reference, my collection includes Kamon, Yanick, Evan, Black Lotus, Takada no Hamono, Nakagawa, Halcyon, made by Karys, Fredrik Spare, and SteeleWorks.


----------



## Southpaw

Voldemort.com has ‘reasonably’ priced Masamoto KS 240s. Talking 2019 prices


----------



## pjheff

Nafzger Forge just released their April Knife Sale (while announcung that they were closing their books on custom orders):









Knives Archives -







www.nafzgerforge.com


----------



## silylanjie

TAKADA NO HAMONO - Ginsan Suiboku Gyuto 240

Only 1 available: Japanese chef knife gyuto TAKADA NO HAMONO Ginsan Suiboku Size:24cm


----------



## Patinated

Iwasaki Sen Kiridashi – Carbon Knife Co


----------



## iandustries

$20 off at chubo knives for orders over $100 with code 20422


----------



## iandustries

silylanjie said:


> TAKADA NO HAMONO - Ginsan Suiboku Gyuto 240
> 
> Only 1 available: Japanese chef knife gyuto TAKADA NO HAMONO Ginsan Suiboku Size:24cm



THANK YOU. I ve been on the look out for this knife for a year now.


----------



## OkLobster

silylanjie said:


> TAKADA NO HAMONO - Ginsan Suiboku Gyuto 240
> 
> Only 1 available: Japanese chef knife gyuto TAKADA NO HAMONO Ginsan Suiboku Size:24cm



@friz No clue if you're still looking for this but I remember we talked about this a few months ago.


----------



## silylanjie

Its gone, I think @iandustries probably pickup the 1 and only Takada no Hamono Ginsan Suiboku.Gyuto 240mm from Miura


----------



## esoo

silylanjie said:


> Its gone, I think @iandustries probably pickup the 1 and only Takada no Hamono Ginsan Suiboku.Gyuto 240mm from Miura


 I'm still seeing stock.


----------



## silylanjie

esoo said:


> I'm still seeing stock.


Ah, you're right I mistakenly looked at the Blue #1 Suiboku page that I bookmarked as well


----------



## superworrier

Don't forget Miura has 10% off if you sign up for the newsletter


----------



## Southpaw

Is the Suiboku the hottest knife not made by Shigefusa or Yoshiaki Fujiwara on the market now?

strata has a 270 Hitohira kikuchiyo Yohei “Kasumi” gyuto… that’s really a Suiboku if anyone wants it (although I’ve been thinking about it to go with my Fujiyama FT)


----------



## runninscared

Southpaw said:


> Is the Suiboku the hottest knife not made by Shigefusa or Yoshiaki Fujiwara on the market now?
> 
> strata has a 270 Hitohira kikuchiyo Yohei “Kasumi” gyuto… that’s really a Suiboku if anyone wants it (although I’ve been thinking about it to go with my Fujiyama FT)



the hitohira yohei knives also tend to be a bit cheaper as well.

Are there any major differences in geometry between the knife lines? I recently picked up a used Tanaka yohei b1 from bst and was expecting more of a laser than the midweight that arrived, which wasn't a bad thing. I just thought both lines leaned towards the laser side of the spectrum.


----------



## shinyunggyun

Gyuto 240 mm (9.4 in) Aogami (Blue) #2 Damascus (33 layers) Double-Bevel


Type: Gyuto Finish: Suminagashi Blade Length: 240 mm (9.4 in) Construction: Hon-Warikomi Core Edge Steel: Blue (Aogami) #2 HRC (Rockwell Hardness): 61-63 Handle: Rosewood with resin ferrule Bevel: Double-Bevel Place of Origin: Tosa, Japan Remarks: Damascus (33 layers) Originally a Western...




en.yoshimuneknives.com


----------



## superworrier

Southpaw said:


> Is the Suiboku the hottest knife not made by Shigefusa or Yoshiaki Fujiwara on the market now?
> 
> strata has a 270 Hitohira kikuchiyo Yohei “Kasumi” gyuto… that’s really a Suiboku if anyone wants it (although I’ve been thinking about it to go with my Fujiyama FT)


Based on difficulty it's still FM (even moreso Kaiju, vintage carbon etc). And maybe Tetsujin metal flow. Suiboku dammy is also hard to get. Suiboku is pretty attainable in general. I've seen them sit for days but Suiboku dammy and FM+variants sell out usually in minutes. I think the finish on the Yohei is different, and the other Takadas are somewhat available.


----------



## blokey

Southpaw said:


> Is the Suiboku the hottest knife not made by Shigefusa or Yoshiaki Fujiwara on the market now?
> 
> strata has a 270 Hitohira kikuchiyo Yohei “Kasumi” gyuto… that’s really a Suiboku if anyone wants it (although I’ve been thinking about it to go with my Fujiyama FT)


I’d say Kaiju is probably hotter and much more difficult to get.


----------



## iandustries

Southpaw said:


> Is the Suiboku the hottest knife not made by Shigefusa or Yoshiaki Fujiwara on the market now?
> 
> strata has a 270 Hitohira kikuchiyo Yohei “Kasumi” gyuto… that’s really a Suiboku if anyone wants it (although I’ve been thinking about it to go with my Fujiyama FT)



The Tanaka/Kikuchiyo Yohei Kasumi lines are not at all similar to the suiboku line. If anything its much closer to the slightly heavier and thicker Reika line. Based on my personal experience with a 240 reika, suiboku w1 & kikuchiyo yohei b2

FWIW I do think there was only 1 available at Miura, the stock doesnt seem to update instantly, unless someone else managed to luckily snag 1 as well?

Additionally, the JPY prices are cheaper than the USD prices on Miura, so if your credit card can accept foreign currencies with no surcharge, thats a better alternative.


----------



## Bensonhai

Southpaw said:


> Is the Suiboku the hottest knife not made by Shigefusa or Yoshiaki Fujiwara on the market now?
> 
> strata has a 270 Hitohira kikuchiyo Yohei “Kasumi” gyuto… that’s really a Suiboku if anyone wants it (although I’ve been thinking about it to go with my Fujiyama FT)


Jiro Nakagawa Knives maybe...


----------



## esoo

blokey said:


> I’d say Kaiju is probably hotter and much more difficult to get.



The scarcity of the Kaiju is specifically a choice by Konosuke (or maybe the inability to get Ivan to do finish polishing). You can see the output of Y Tanaka and Myojin are not the blockers here (by looking at the other work they do)


----------



## Southpaw

iandustries said:


> The Tanaka/Kikuchiyo Yohei Kasumi lines are not at all similar to the suiboku line. If anything its much closer to the slightly heavier and thicker Reika line. Based on my personal experience with a 240 reika, suiboku w1 & kikuchiyo yohei b2
> 
> FWIW I do think there was only 1 available at Miura, the stock doesnt seem to update instantly, unless someone else managed to luckily snag 1 as well?
> 
> Additionally, the JPY prices are cheaper than the USD prices on Miura, so if your credit card can accept foreign currencies with no surcharge, thats a better alternative.



The Tanaka Yohei lines are different, however the Nakagawa(Kikuchiyo) have taken the form of the Suiboku. (I’m not sure if they even did a Kasumi together for Hitohira before Suiboku came out). 
But this is almost identical to the TnH Suiboku-








Hitohira - Kikuchiyo x Yohei - Ginsan Kasumi - 270mm Gyuto - Ebony Handle


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Black Smith: Kikuchiyo 菊千代Sharpener: Yohei 与平Profile: GyutoEdge Steel: GinsankoSteel Type: StainlessCladding: StainlessBevel: Double 50/50Hand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Ebony WaTotal Length: 423mmEdge Length: 253mmSpine Length: 270mmBlade Height: 49mmThickness at...




strataportland.com





Also I have a Konosuke Fujiyama FT that is literally identical to my Suiboku knives.



esoo said:


> The scarcity of the Kaiju is specifically a choice by Konosuke (or maybe the inability to get Ivan to do finish polishing). You can see the output of Y Tanaka and Myojin are not the blockers here (by looking at the other work they do)


This brings up a point…

Mitsuaki-San is super prolific. I see Suiboku go up for sale EVERYWHERE all the time way more than I see Fujiyama FM and Kaiju. Fujiyama was another one I considered butthe Suiboku


----------



## shinyunggyun

blokey said:


> I’d say Kaiju is probably hotter and much more difficult to get.


Yeah, myojin himself said that the number of kaiju he has grinded are very very very few. And he hasn’t been making any of them lately either.

It is rarer than kato workhorse, Shigefusas, Tsukasa riverjumps, togashi/tosa honyakis. It is on the level of ashi honyakis.


----------



## Southpaw

shinyunggyun said:


> Yeah, myojin himself said that the number of kaiju he has grinded are very very very few. And he hasn’t been making any of them lately either.
> 
> It is rarer than kato workhorse, Shigefusas, Tsukasa riverjumps, togashi/tosa honyakis. It is on the level of ashi honyakis.


Exactly. My point are Suiboku knives are dropped all the time, and are gone almost as quick


----------



## blokey

Well, here's a chance to own a white #2 Suiboku 240mm.





SOLD - Takada no Hamono $280 240mm


Little catch and release here…just used a 240mm takada wh2 gyuto for a few days. Excellent blade, rosewood handle sharpened 3 times. Paid $400, I’m thinking $300 shipped? Pics to follow soon. Im just not a Rosewood handle guy-only reason I’m selling. Thanks




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## friz

OkLobster said:


> @friz No clue if you're still looking for this but I remember we talked about this a few months ago.


Thanks matey, I appreciate that. Did you get your?


----------



## big D

labor of love is selling one (I think it is anyway) /www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/takada-no-hamono-240mm.58812/#post-900151

blokey already posted it


----------



## labor of love

From personal experience I can say the yohei gyutos aren’t quite as thin as Takada no Hamono. Maybe I picked up a mediocre sample a couple years ago….but it was a meh cutter. Maybe things have changed, the finish was basic kasumi nothing like suiboku finish either (like the new one posted above)
If they are similar or the same nowadays then that’s a really great deal.


----------



## Dull_Apex

shinyunggyun said:


> Gyuto 240 mm (9.4 in) Aogami (Blue) #2 Damascus (33 layers) Double-Bevel
> 
> 
> Type: Gyuto Finish: Suminagashi Blade Length: 240 mm (9.4 in) Construction: Hon-Warikomi Core Edge Steel: Blue (Aogami) #2 HRC (Rockwell Hardness): 61-63 Handle: Rosewood with resin ferrule Bevel: Double-Bevel Place of Origin: Tosa, Japan Remarks: Damascus (33 layers) Originally a Western...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.yoshimuneknives.com


I think you can find these on other sites under the Kajiwara brand


----------



## esoo

Tosho has some Nakagawa/Myojin Damascus Blue 1 gyutos up on the current Tosho 22.


----------



## shinyunggyun

esoo said:


> Tosho has some Nakagawa/Myojin Damascus Blue 1 gyutos up on the current Tosho 22.


If the konosuke fm is justin bieber, this nakagawa is a sylvester stallone


----------



## tostadas

Already gone in a flash, but just wanted to share this one by Don Nguyen








Koa Go-Mai Chef 212mm | Eatingtools.com


From Arizona bladesmith Don Nguyen comes a truly stunning and unique piece of culinary art; a damascus-clad go-mai chef knife dressed in koa wood.




www.eatingtools.com


----------



## OkLobster

friz said:


> Thanks matey, I appreciate that. Did you get your?



Were you able to pick one up? I did not pick one up since I already have one.


----------



## wabi

Abe Shaw who owns Eating Tools is a wonderful guy and an old friend. You cant do much better than him.


----------



## OkLobster

__





Yoshiaki Fujiwara Magaki 180mm Nakiri White 1


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com





No clue when this was listed but it's still sitting there. (Though it is a metric **** ton of cash even for an esteemed maker.)


----------



## parbaked

Bernal dropping a small grip of Ashi Hamano knives Saturday morning…


----------



## Corradobrit1

parbaked said:


> Bernal dropping a small grip of Ashi Hamano knives Saturday morning…
> View attachment 176220


No honyaki though


----------



## Chicagohawkie

parbaked said:


> Bernal dropping a small grip of Ashi Hamano knives Saturday morning…
> View attachment 176220


That awesome! I need another Ashi Honyaki!


----------



## Chicagohawkie

OkLobster said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshiaki Fujiwara Magaki 180mm Nakiri White 1
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No clue when this was listed but it's still sitting there. (Though it is a metric **** ton of cash even for an esteemed maker.)


Probably 7 or 8 years old. There was a 200 dollar up charge for the makagi over the standard KU. Price obviously adjusted for inflation! They were 500-550 when I last saw them available.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Chicagohawkie said:


> Probably 7 or 8 years old. There was a 200 dollar up charge for the makagi over the standard KU. Price obviously adjusted for inflation! They were 500-550 when I last saw them available.


Just saw on insta he’s got them back. Insane price for a nikiri


----------



## labor of love

Toyama dammy 240 instock for $811 usd.


----------



## blokey

Bernal just restocked some Ashi Ginga.


----------



## runninscared

got a coupon code from miura after i picked up a y.tanaka from them a few months ago.

coupon code: M22NB3 10% off. expires 5/31. 

if you use it, please post that its gone, so others know.


----------



## tostadas

Mazaki B#2 240 hon-sanmai








Japanese Chef Knife Mazaki Naoki Hon Sanmai Blue 2 Bullnose Gyuto 240mm Japan(IF | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Japanese Chef Knife Mazaki Naoki Hon Sanmai Blue 2 Bullnose Gyuto 240mm Japan(IF at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## blokey

Not a new find, but Mert Tansu 52100 looks really good.








225mm Hunter Valley Blades Gyuto in 52100


Hunter Valley Blades gyuto forged from 52100 carbon steel ( not stainless) 62 .5-63hrc tested . Symmetrical convex grind . D shaped ringed gidgee handle ( right hand bias) Specs : Edge length: 225m…



tansuknives.com





Edit: Someone just bought it.


----------



## sackhoi

Shinkiro AS Damascus Gyuto 240mm


Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...




thecooksedge.com





New Hatsukokoro line, the choil looks pretty good


----------



## heldentenor

Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo 270mm Sujihiki Aogami 1 Migaki Taihei Ebony Hand


Iron clad aogami 1 forged by dentoukougeishi master smith Yoshikazu Tanaka whose treatment of aogami is very highly regarded, he manages to incorporate both toughness, ease of sharpening with excellent edge formation with long edge life. Tanaka-san’s top level forging and heat treatments make...




bernalcutlery.com





I don't think I've seen a Tanaka suji with a shinogi grind.


----------



## blokey

Modern cooking sale is ending soon, their Yoshi price is really good even with all the shipping fee. Kind want to try that Yoshi kiritsuke since I’d like a taller Yoshikane but not sure if the k-tip is for me.








Yoshikane Hamono | SKD Kiritsuke 240mm with Mono Olive Wood Handle | Modern Cooking


Yoshikane SKD Gyuto 240mm with Swedish SKD steel at the core these blades are some of the most durable, high-performance knives around.




moderncooking.com












Yoshikane Hamono | SKD Gyuto 240mm with Mono Olive Wood Handle | Modern Cooking


Yoshikane SKD Gyuto 240mm with Swedish SKD steel at the core these blades are some of the most durable, high-performance knives around.




moderncooking.com


----------



## toddnmd

blokey said:


> Modern cooking sale is ending soon, their Yoshi price is really good even with all the shipping fee. Kind want to try that Yoshi kiritsuke since I’d like a taller Yoshikane but not sure if the k-tip is for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshikane Hamono | SKD Kiritsuke 240mm with Mono Olive Wood Handle | Modern Cooking
> 
> 
> Yoshikane SKD Gyuto 240mm with Swedish SKD steel at the core these blades are some of the most durable, high-performance knives around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moderncooking.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshikane Hamono | SKD Gyuto 240mm with Mono Olive Wood Handle | Modern Cooking
> 
> 
> Yoshikane SKD Gyuto 240mm with Swedish SKD steel at the core these blades are some of the most durable, high-performance knives around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moderncooking.com



Love me some Yoshi grind with SKD steel! And there are some K-tips with Isasmedjan handles with elm burl!


----------



## ethompson

Shig KU nakiri and santoku up on JNS


----------



## pjheff

New MCX offerings from Modern Cooking by Fredrik Spare in 230/250mm:









MCX


MCX MCX represents a collection of products that Modern Cooking has designed and developed in collaboration with talented artisan craftsmen and women from around the world. Each product features the unique design language of the artisan craftsperson, merged with design elements and insights from...




moderncooking.com


----------



## blokey

pjheff said:


> New MCX offerings from Modern Cooking by Fredrik Spare in 230/250mm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MCX
> 
> 
> MCX MCX represents a collection of products that Modern Cooking has designed and developed in collaboration with talented artisan craftsmen and women from around the world. Each product features the unique design language of the artisan craftsperson, merged with design elements and insights from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moderncooking.com


Sold out under a minute, really want this one…


----------



## pjheff

blokey said:


> Sold out under a minute, really want this one…



Which, the 230mm or the 250mm?


----------



## blokey

pjheff said:


> Which, the 230mm or the 250mm?


I checked it 1 minute after the sale started, both are gone.


----------



## pjheff

blokey said:


> I checked it 1 minute after the sale started, both are gone.



When you wrote “really want this one,” were you trying for the 230mm or the 250mm (or did you have no preference)?


----------



## PeterL

pjheff said:


> When you wrote “really want this one,” were you trying for the 230mm or the 250mm (or did you have no preference)?



Question not directed at me but really wanted the 230 too. Really curious to try these out.


----------



## blokey

pjheff said:


> When you wrote “really want this one,” were you trying for the 230mm or the 250mm (or did you have no preference)?


Oh you mean that, probably 230mm, but I never tried a 250mm so I kinda also want to try it.


----------



## esoo

blokey said:


> I checked it 1 minute after the sale started, both are gone.



I don't recall what time I looked but it said there was 250s available and 230s were sold out. A while late I saw one 230 available and 250s were sold out.


----------



## blokey

esoo said:


> I don't recall what time I looked but it said there was 250s available and 230s were sold out. A while late I saw one 230 available and 250s were sold out.


Probably someone cancelled the order, I should have checked more.


----------



## pjheff

PeterL said:


> Question not directed at me but really wanted the 230 too. Really curious to try these out.





blokey said:


> Oh you mean that, probably 230mm, but I never tried a 250mm so I kinda also want to try it.





esoo said:


> I don't recall what time I looked but it said there was 250s available and 230s were sold out. A while late I saw one 230 available and 250s were sold out.



I tried to buy a 230mm but they were sold out by the time I got back from PayPal. 

Thankfully, there were some 250mm’s left!


----------



## esoo

blokey said:


> Probably someone cancelled the order, I should have checked more.



That was my thought as it was about 30 minutes later I think when I saw that. 

I thought about grabbing one but I've got a custom coming from him.


----------



## blokey

Looks like a promising new maker, good grind, amazing taper.


----------



## Greasylake

Takeda petty(?) on auction








新見松水 武田松水作 包丁 備中手打ち鍛冶 元箱入 - ヤフオク!


ご覧いただきありがとうございます。こちらの包丁は傷、汚れございますが現状渡しとなります。詳しいことがわかりませんので、画像で判断いただける方のご入札よろしくおねがいいたします。



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## blokey

Stainless cladded Tanaka blue#1








Sakai Kikumori Blue #1 Yugiri Kiritsuke Santoku 180mm


Kawamura Hamono was founded in 1926 in Sakai. Kikumori is praised for their beautiful craftsmanship utilizing traditional techniques specific to their region. This series is forged by Master Yoshikazu Tanaka from Aogami 1 high carbon steel and cladded in stainless steel for easy maintenance...




carbonknifeco.com












Sakai Kikumori Blue #1 Yugiri Kiritsuke Gyuto 225mm


Kawamura Hamono was founded in 1926 in Sakai. Kikumori is praised for their beautiful craftsmanship utilizing traditional techniques specific to their region. This series is forged by Master Yoshikazu Tanaka from Aogami 1 high carbon steel and cladded in stainless steel for easy maintenance...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## sackhoi

Takada no Hamono - White #2 - HH - 180mm Santoku - Ho Wood Handle


Brand: Takada no Hamono 高田ノハモノSmith: Shiraki Blacksmith 白木刃物Profile: SantokuEdge Steel: White (Shirogami) #2Steel Type: CarbonCladding: Soft IronBevel: DoubleBevel Symmetry: 50/50Hand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Ho OctagonalTotal Length: 320mmEdge Length: 173mmSpine Length: 185mmBlade...




strataportland.com


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

I saw the 210 In person today and they are

Burnt chestnut handles for the win!


----------



## jedy617

Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #1 Yanagiba 300mm Ebony Double Blonde Horn Handle


Brand: Konosuke 幸之祐 Profile: YanagibaSize: 300mmSteel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Blue (Aogami) #1 , Soft Iron Cladded Handle: Ebony & Double Blonde Buffalo HornTotal Length: 450mm Edge Length: 288mm Handle to Tip Length: 306mm Blade Height: 34mm Thickness: 4.41mm Handle Length:144 mm Weight...




www.aiandomknives.com





FM yanagi


----------



## heldentenor

jedy617 said:


> Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #1 Yanagiba 300mm Ebony Double Blonde Horn Handle
> 
> 
> Brand: Konosuke 幸之祐 Profile: YanagibaSize: 300mmSteel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Blue (Aogami) #1 , Soft Iron Cladded Handle: Ebony & Double Blonde Buffalo HornTotal Length: 450mm Edge Length: 288mm Handle to Tip Length: 306mm Blade Height: 34mm Thickness: 4.41mm Handle Length:144 mm Weight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aiandomknives.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FM yanagi



She's gone, but (shameless plug) there's a bigger, also new, Morihiro-sharpened Kono yanagi over in BST...


----------



## jedy617

heldentenor said:


> She's gone, but (shameless plug) there's a bigger, also new, Morihiro-sharpened Kono yanagi over in BST...


if only I made sushi lol


----------



## blokey

jedy617 said:


> if only I made sushi lol


You can use Yanagiba to make fried chicken too, this guy use his to do literally everything.


----------



## Justinv

blokey said:


> You can use Yanagiba to make fried chicken too, this guy use his to do literally everything.




Fail. Using a yanagi to cut garlic? Deep fry in olive oil with the lid on the skillet?!


----------



## blokey

Justinv said:


> Fail. Using a yanagi to cut garlic? Deep fry in olive oil with the lid on the skillet?!


He wears a champion belt, he knows what he’s doing.


----------



## sackhoi

I spent way too much time for this


----------



## toddnmd

Buyer backed out on this custom, looks like a sweet opportunity for someone (the IG post also has some video of the handle made of some awesome ironwood)


----------



## Hockey3081

toddnmd said:


> Buyer backed out on this custom, looks like a sweet opportunity for someone (the IG post also has some video of the handle made of some awesome ironwood)
> View attachment 177272


Tobi makes a great knoife!


----------



## tostadas

2 new chopper king(stainless clad w#2 and vg10) based on cck 1303 are live now at cktg


----------



## runninscared

Tosho knife arts might be having a sale. The website is showing 20%~ off basically everything.









Nakagawa Satoshi Blue #1 Damascus Gyuto 240mm Ebony with Silver Spacer Handle


Nakagawa Satoshi is a renowned smith hailing from Sakai-city, who apprenticed under master smith Kenichi Shiraki before taking over the master’s forge upon his retirement a few years ago. Satoshi borrowed from his mentor’s knowledge of stainless steel forging and adapted it to create exquisite...




www.toshoknifearts.com





This looks like an awesome knife. Kinda like a nakagawa forged Damascus Kono Fuji. Ground by myojin(the current fujiyama sharpener) awesome handle too.


----------



## blokey

Some large bunka from Lars, I can vouch for his work.


SHOP | larskallgren.se


----------



## blokey

runninscared said:


> Tosho knife arts might be having a sale. The website is showing 20%~ off basically everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nakagawa Satoshi Blue #1 Damascus Gyuto 240mm Ebony with Silver Spacer Handle
> 
> 
> Nakagawa Satoshi is a renowned smith hailing from Sakai-city, who apprenticed under master smith Kenichi Shiraki before taking over the master’s forge upon his retirement a few years ago. Satoshi borrowed from his mentor’s knowledge of stainless steel forging and adapted it to create exquisite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like an awesome knife. Kinda like a nakagawa forged Damascus Kono Fuji. Ground by myojin(the current fujiyama sharpener) awesome handle too.


They are moving to a new location and doing a thank you sale, 35% off store wide.


----------



## Corradobrit1

blokey said:


> 35% off store wide.


Up to 35%


----------



## blokey

Corradobrit1 said:


> Up to 35%


Yeah, some are only 20% off. Someone finally grabbed that Tanaka x Kyuzo kiritsuke gyuto, that was really tempting with the discount.


----------



## blokey

Just found Tosho have a ZDP 189 blade, not really up my valley, but under $300 for ZDP189 is pretty amazing. The other one is by Nihei with some features that's more seen on Sakai knives. 









Ohishi ZDP-189 Migaki Gyuto 240mm Linen Micarta Handle


A chef's knife ('Gyuto' in Japanese) is the most versatile blade that can handle almost anything in the kitchen. Their shape and often generous edge length mean that whether it's cutting small tomatoes or portioning a large roast, you can do it with one blade. Most cooks have multiple chef's...




www.toshoknifearts.com












Tosho Knife Arts ZDP-189 Migaki Gyuto 240mm Ebony with Silver Spacer Handle (TK20)


*Sharpener's notes: Blade was a prototype that has now been thinned and edge sharpened. A chef's knife ('Gyuto' in Japanese) is the most versatile blade that can handle almost anything in the kitchen. Their shape and often generous edge length mean that whether it's cutting small tomatoes or...




www.toshoknifearts.com


----------



## superworrier

blokey said:


> Just found Tosho have a ZDP 189 blade, not really up my valley, but under $300 for ZDP189 is pretty amazing. The other one is by Nihei with some features that's more seen on Sakai knives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohishi ZDP-189 Migaki Gyuto 240mm Linen Micarta Handle
> 
> 
> A chef's knife ('Gyuto' in Japanese) is the most versatile blade that can handle almost anything in the kitchen. Their shape and often generous edge length mean that whether it's cutting small tomatoes or portioning a large roast, you can do it with one blade. Most cooks have multiple chef's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tosho Knife Arts ZDP-189 Migaki Gyuto 240mm Ebony with Silver Spacer Handle (TK20)
> 
> 
> *Sharpener's notes: Blade was a prototype that has now been thinned and edge sharpened. A chef's knife ('Gyuto' in Japanese) is the most versatile blade that can handle almost anything in the kitchen. Their shape and often generous edge length mean that whether it's cutting small tomatoes or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com


I found the height on that prototype. Interesting it's so short when it seems like the preference is 240 and 52+


----------



## blokey

superworrier said:


> I found the height on that prototype. Interesting it's so short when it seems like the preference is 240 and 52+


Yeah I think it is it awkward at least for me, too short to be a gyuto and bit high to be a Suji.


----------



## EricEricEric

Togashi Shirogami #2 Honyaki Namiukashi Miroir Gyuto 210mm Loupe d’érable – Staysharp Montreal







staysharpmtl.com


----------



## EricEricEric

Nakagawa Uchihamono Aogami #1 Kurozome Suminagshi Gyuto 240mm Ébène - Stay Sharp Montreal


Forgeron : Nakagawa Satoshi 菊千代 Zone de production : Sakai-Osaka/ Japon Profil : Gyuto Taille: 240mm Type d’acier: Acier Carbone (Oxydable) Acier : Yasuki Aogami #1, Recouvert d’acier oxydable souple Manche : Ébène et corne de Buffle Longueur totale : 389 mm Longueur du bord : 232 mm Longueur de...




staysharpmtl.com


----------



## sackhoi

Knifewear May 16th Garage Sale line up









Shoichi Hashimoto Yuzan Damascus Gyuto 240mm


About the Shape - Inspired by the profile of a traditional European chef knife, gyutos are a multi-purpose knife with a slight meat cutting bias and “gyuto” even translates to “cow sword”. If you want one knife to do it all, This is it. The longer blade typically gives the blade a forward...




knifewear.com













Tsukasa Hinoura River Jump Gyuto 210mm


About the Shape - Inspired by the profile of a traditional European chef knife, Gyutos are a multi-purpose knife with a slight meat cutting bias. “Gyuto” translates to “cow sword.” If you want one knife to do it all, This is it. Starting at 180mm, Gyutos can reach the ridiculously long (and...




knifewear.com













Fujiwara Maboroshi Menkiri 300mm


About Teruyasu Fujiwara: Fujiwara san is a fourth-generation blacksmith, from a lineage that spans 130 years, but he is the first to focus on kitchen knives. Preferring carbon-steel for its sharpness but sympathetic to the customers who maintain it, Fujiwara san and his father invented a method...




knifewear.com













Masashi Maguro Bocho 400mm Mirror Polish


About the shape The maguro bocho or Tuna Knife is an extremely long, highly specialized knife used in Japan to fillet tuna and other large fish. It can fillet a tuna in a single cut. They are commonly found at fish markets in Japan, the largest of which is the Tsukiji fish market in Tokyo, for...




knifewear.com













Munetoshi Shirogami Migaki Gyuto 210mm


About the Shape - Inspired by the profile of a traditional European chef knife, gyutos are a multi-purpose knife with a slight meat cutting bias and “gyuto” even translates to “cow sword”. If you want one knife to do it all, This is it. The longer blade typically gives the blade a forward...




knifewear.com


----------



## shinyunggyun

Hitohira Tanaka Yohei Aogami #1 Kasumi Gyuto 240mm Ebony - Stay Sharp Montreal


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片) Blacksmith : Tanaka 田中打刃物製作所 Production area: Sakai-Osaka/Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 240 mm Type of steel: carbon steel (Oxidizable) Steel: Yasuki Blue (Aogami) #1, Soft Iron Clad Handle: ebene and buffalo horn octogenal ferrule Total length: 385 mm Edge length: 224 mm...




staysharpmtl.com





It looks like there is one running loose in the wild...


----------



## Southpaw

shinyunggyun said:


> Hitohira Tanaka Yohei Aogami #1 Kasumi Gyuto 240mm Ebony - Stay Sharp Montreal
> 
> 
> Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片) Blacksmith : Tanaka 田中打刃物製作所 Production area: Sakai-Osaka/Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 240 mm Type of steel: carbon steel (Oxidizable) Steel: Yasuki Blue (Aogami) #1, Soft Iron Clad Handle: ebene and buffalo horn octogenal ferrule Total length: 385 mm Edge length: 224 mm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staysharpmtl.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like there is one running loose in the wild...


Finally! Thanks for posting


----------



## iimi

blokey said:


> Looks like a promising new maker, good grind, amazing taper.



super talented 16 year old kid


----------



## Homechef

Shi.Han Abel nakiri









180mm AEBL Nakiri — shi.han fine knives


A Kurouchi Nakiri in AEBL stainless steel with a Thermory handle + nickel silver spacer. Specs bellow: Overall length: 338mm Blade length: 177mm Height at heel: 58mm Thickness at base of handle: 3.7mm Thickness before the tip: 2.1mm Weight: 234g




www.shihanfineknives.com


----------



## blokey

Homechef said:


> Shi.Han Abel nakiri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 180mm AEBL Nakiri — shi.han fine knives
> 
> 
> A Kurouchi Nakiri in AEBL stainless steel with a Thermory handle + nickel silver spacer. Specs bellow: Overall length: 338mm Blade length: 177mm Height at heel: 58mm Thickness at base of handle: 3.7mm Thickness before the tip: 2.1mm Weight: 234g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shihanfineknives.com


and...It's gone


----------



## labor of love

Takada no Hamono 270 restock








Takada no Hamono Suiboku Rosewood Blue #1 Gyuto 270mm


Located in Sakai, Japan Takada no Hamono is producing premium quality kitchen knives. With over 20 years in experience training under one of Sakai cities finest craftsman, these knives provide top level performance and finish. Takada no Hamono specializes in thin convex sharpening and applies...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## timebard

MTC appears to have found some Wat iron clad 270s in the attic... (yes, I bought one!)






Gyuto - Japanese Chef Knives : MTC Kitchen


The gyuto, or chef knife, is the Japanese version of the classic Western chef’s knife. The difference is that the gyuto’s blade is thinner and holds a sharper edge. As a result, the gyuto is a more precise and versatile blade.




mtckitchen.com


----------



## kpham12

timebard said:


> MTC appears to have found some Wat iron clad 270s in the attic... (yes, I bought one!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyuto - Japanese Chef Knives : MTC Kitchen
> 
> 
> The gyuto, or chef knife, is the Japanese version of the classic Western chef’s knife. The difference is that the gyuto’s blade is thinner and holds a sharper edge. As a result, the gyuto is a more precise and versatile blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtckitchen.com



It was a good deal too considering Watanabe was/is supposed to increase his prices this month. Iron clad Wats/Toyamas are like an endangered species at this point.


----------



## blokey

Bidingers in stock at Crocker Cutlery 








Bidinger Knives 240mm gyuto


Here we have a 240mm, very thin laser gyuto in AEB-L stainless steel from Dan Bidinger. Sleek and simple, this one will cut! The handle is a super nice dyed curly maple with blue liners.




crockercutlery.com












Bidinger Knives 10” western chef’s


10” western chef’s knife in Aeb-l stainless steel from performance oriented obsessive Dan Bidinger. Feels great in hand, with a nice weight and slight blade forward balance. A little more heavyweight (for Dan) at the spine, this one feels solid and sturdy, but nicely thinned behind the edge...




crockercutlery.com


----------



## timebard

kpham12 said:


> It was a good deal too considering Watanabe was/is supposed to increase his prices this month. Iron clad Wats/Toyamas are like an endangered species at this point.



Yeah for sure. I assume they must have been an older batch that got lost or something, and they reposted at whatever they priced it at years ago...

Forgot to mention before but props to @ew_ut for pointing me at these!


----------



## superworrier

timebard said:


> Yeah for sure. I assume they must have been an older batch that got lost or something, and they reposted at whatever they priced it at years ago...
> 
> Forgot to mention before but props to @ew_ut for pointing me at these!


Prob from the retail store. I swear I saw a 270 iron clad in a photo


----------



## Pisau

35% off nenox, myojin sg2, and maybe other brands at tosho

The 180mm myojin gyuto/santoku looks compelling, alas, $189 shipping to Oz kills it.


----------



## sackhoi

Kitae-ji - Santoku


Damast Santoku für die 3 Tugenden, Fisch Fleisch und Gemüse - Professionelle Fischmesser, Fleischmesser Gemüsemesser beidseitig geschliffen und weitere japanische Damastmesser von Schmied Tsukasa aus Echigo in Japan



www.echte-japanische-messer.de










Tsukasa Hinoura Kitaeji Santoku 165mm Damastmesser Sammlermesser Messe - Japanische-Kochmesser


Tsukasa Hinoura Kitaeji Santoku 165mm Damastmesser Sammlermesser Messerunikat




www.japanische-kochmesser.ch










Tsukasa Hinoura Wolkensturm Santoku 165mm - Japanische-Kochmesser


Tsukasa Hinoura Wolkensturm Santoku 165mm




www.japanische-kochmesser.ch





window shopping


----------



## blokey

Takada alert


----------



## daniel_il

in stock now








Takada no Hamono Suiboku Rosewood Blue #1 Gyuto 270mm


Located in Sakai, Japan Takada no Hamono is producing premium quality kitchen knives. With over 20 years in experience training under one of Sakai cities finest craftsman, these knives provide top level performance and finish. Takada no Hamono specializes in thin convex sharpening and applies...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## tostadas

This oatley s-grind cleaver looks amazing








Elevated Compound Cleaver 213mm | Eatingtools.com


An unprecedented Chinese-style cleaver, standing 116mm (over 4.5”) tall, with compound geometry and a two-tone blade finish, by bladesmith James Oatley.




www.eatingtools.com


----------



## M1k3

tostadas said:


> This oatley s-grind cleaver looks amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elevated Compound Cleaver 213mm | Eatingtools.com
> 
> 
> An unprecedented Chinese-style cleaver, standing 116mm (over 4.5”) tall, with compound geometry and a two-tone blade finish, by bladesmith James Oatley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eatingtools.com


Looks a bit wobbly in the middle


----------



## kpham12

tostadas said:


> This oatley s-grind cleaver looks amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elevated Compound Cleaver 213mm | Eatingtools.com
> 
> 
> An unprecedented Chinese-style cleaver, standing 116mm (over 4.5”) tall, with compound geometry and a two-tone blade finish, by bladesmith James Oatley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eatingtools.com


I have a bunch of knives that are nail flexing thin behind the edge, but I’ve never had to worry about a knife being nail flexing thin in the middle. Looks like food release would be godly though.


----------



## Pisau

Shigefusa 210 usuba for only 1K dollaridoos (about USD700) at zahocho, if you don't mind a bit of wabi-sabi, kimosabe....


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Cleancut, Wakui santoku damascus aogami 2 185mm


Santoku
Santoku


----------



## blokey

Kagekiyo Mizu Honyaki








Gesshin Kagekiyo 240mm White #2 Mizu-Honyaki Wa-Gyuto


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements We are proud of our Gesshin Kagekiyo series. These knives represent some of the highest levels of craftsmanship and quality we have seen. The blacksmiths, sharpeners, and even lacquer-ware craftsmen are all amazingly skilled, as can clearly be seen...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## shinyunggyun

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> I saw the 210 In person today and they are
> 
> Burnt chestnut handles for the win!



These look great. Do you know if they are wide bevels or convex? They look Nomura grinded.


----------



## captaincaed

“They are really thin behind the edge, have great distal taper, and wide bevels, making them easier to thin and sharpen.”


----------



## shinyunggyun

captaincaed said:


> “They are really thin behind the edge, have great distal taper, and wide bevels, making them easier to thin and sharpen.”


I’m sorry, is this the response to my question?


----------



## captaincaed

It's from the description on the website, if it helps.


----------



## Greasylake

For the TF enjoyers:









牛刀包丁 幻の名刀 藤原照康作 - ヤフオク!


牛刀包丁江戸造り　幻の名刀　藤原照康作中古、汚れありサイズ全長33cm刃渡り20cm



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## EricEricEric

Yoshida Hamono HAP 40 Gyuto 240mm Kurouchi Loupe D'érable (Noir) - Stay Sharp Montreal


Fabricant : Yoshida Hamono Forgeron: Osamu Yoshida Zone de production : kyushu,Saga/ Japon Profil : Gyuto Taille : 240 mm Type d’acier : Aciers de Poudres Acier : Hitachi HAP 40, revêtement acier inoxydable souple Manche : Loupe d’érable stabilisé teint octogonale Longueur totale : 303 mm...




staysharpmtl.com


----------



## Ikonaka

EricEricEric said:


> Yoshida Hamono HAP 40 Gyuto 240mm Kurouchi Loupe D'érable (Noir) - Stay Sharp Montreal
> 
> 
> Fabricant : Yoshida Hamono Forgeron: Osamu Yoshida Zone de production : kyushu,Saga/ Japon Profil : Gyuto Taille : 240 mm Type d’acier : Aciers de Poudres Acier : Hitachi HAP 40, revêtement acier inoxydable souple Manche : Loupe d’érable stabilisé teint octogonale Longueur totale : 303 mm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staysharpmtl.com


That's a sick profile. Happy to see more J-knives getting some extra height love


----------



## Bensonhai

EricEricEric said:


> Yoshida Hamono HAP 40 Gyuto 240mm Kurouchi Loupe D'érable (Noir) - Stay Sharp Montreal
> 
> 
> Fabricant : Yoshida Hamono Forgeron: Osamu Yoshida Zone de production : kyushu,Saga/ Japon Profil : Gyuto Taille : 240 mm Type d’acier : Aciers de Poudres Acier : Hitachi HAP 40, revêtement acier inoxydable souple Manche : Loupe d’érable stabilisé teint octogonale Longueur totale : 303 mm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staysharpmtl.com


Nice handle too


----------



## Corradobrit1

Greasylake said:


> For the TF enjoyers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 牛刀包丁 幻の名刀 藤原照康作 - ヤフオク!
> 
> 
> 牛刀包丁江戸造り　幻の名刀　藤原照康作中古、汚れありサイズ全長33cm刃渡り20cm
> 
> 
> 
> page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


Thats what they call a fixer-upper in the trade


----------



## Greasylake

Corradobrit1 said:


> Thats what they call a fixer-upper in the trade


Comes with extra wabi-sabi


----------



## refcast

I speak from experience ... Deep black rust is worse than matte orange rust, and those rust marks will lead to chipping at the edge


----------



## M1k3

Corradobrit1 said:


> "Thats what they call a fixer-upper in the trade" - TF advertising hook-line


----------



## K.Bouldin

I’m thinking of picking this up as a project, but don’t wanna bid against another forum member.

Wouldn’t let me “quote”, this is about the TF.


----------



## Greasylake

K.Bouldin said:


> I’m thinking of picking this up as a project, but don’t wanna bid against another forum member.
> 
> Wouldn’t let me “quote”, this is about the TF.


I don't think anyone from the forums will bid on it, so you're welcome to bid away, but what @refcast said is right, the black rust is problematic. Just keep that in mind before you bid


----------



## tostadas

K.Bouldin said:


> I’m thinking of picking this up as a project, but don’t wanna bid against another forum member.
> 
> Wouldn’t let me “quote”, this is about the TF.


Doesn't look like too bad of a project knife to play with. But considering the overall condition and how much a 195 TF costs new if you order direct, I personally don't think it's a great deal.


----------



## daniel_il

isasmedjan yanagi available





Yanagiba


Yanagiba Yanagiba - Single bevel Blade length: 275 mm | 1 pcs available



www.cleancut.eu


----------



## K.Bouldin

refcast said:


> tostadas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like too bad of a project knife to play with. But considering the overall condition and how much a 195 TF costs new if you order direct, I personally don't think it's a great deal.
Click to expand...

Exactly what I was thinking. I know that it’s a big project to take upon oneself, but I keep having this idea of making it a gyuto-hiki after removing the black pitted mess.


----------



## Patinated

225mm gyuto by Alex Bazes









Ziricote Wrought Gyuto 225mm | Eatingtools.com


This stunning workhorse chef knife in wrought iron damascus-clad san mai steel from Alexander Bazes features a forward-weighted blade and ziricote handle.




www.eatingtools.com


----------



## tostadas

CKTG got some nice looking Matsubara ginsan cleavers posted yesterday. Couldnt pass it up... 4th new cleaver in 2 weeks.








Matsubara G3 Nashiji Cleaver 210mm


This is an awesome new ginsan cleaver has a nice, flat blade profile and exhibits great cutting action. It also is easy to handle. The knife is constructed from high-quality Ginsan (G-3) Stainless steel with stainless steel cladding. This is one of the best stainless steels for kitchen knives on...




tinyurl.com


----------



## refcast

送料無料 故三上正幸作 青紙1号 万能包丁 18cm 6... - ヤフオク!


ご閲覧ありがとうございます。北広島の名工故三上正幸氏の包丁です。青紙1号の割り込みです。刃渡り 約18cm 6寸柄の長さ 約13.5cm全長 約33cm高さ 約5.5cmです。未使用です。厚みは万能包丁としては、やや厚い印象です。両刃です。反りやひずみは無いと思います。写真のとおり、荒々しい作風です。これで、未使用の状態です。初期の研ぎも荒いです。でも、自分で研いでいくと、面白いように切れるようになっていき、非常に長切れします。鋼の割にはさびも少なめで、使いやすい包丁です。適度な厚みと重みと粘りが



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp





Very good knife


----------



## blokey

What if you want a Huusk knife but actually made in Japan? Worry no more!








Kamotou Za-bocho 165mm Stainless right-handed


Fast, free worldwide shipping. Craftsman-made sitting-position knife from Knife Japan. Visit to see our extensive selection of handcrafted Japanese knives.




knifejapan.com


----------



## Repjapsteel

Shigefusa kasumi 300mm yanagi over at bernal









Shigefusa Kasumi 300mm Yanagi W Saya


Hand made in Sanjo Niigata by the Iizuka family brand Shigefusa. Free forged ‘kasumi’ mild steel clad 'spicy' Swedish carbon steel with horn ferruled ho wood handle. Comes with saya and blue cardboard box Weight: 219.5 gramsCutting Edge: 307 mmHeel Height: 33mmOverall Length: 475mm




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## labor of love

Repjapsteel said:


> Shigefusa kasumi 300mm yanagi over at bernal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shigefusa Kasumi 300mm Yanagi W Saya
> 
> 
> Hand made in Sanjo Niigata by the Iizuka family brand Shigefusa. Free forged ‘kasumi’ mild steel clad 'spicy' Swedish carbon steel with horn ferruled ho wood handle. Comes with saya and blue cardboard box Weight: 219.5 gramsCutting Edge: 307 mmHeel Height: 33mmOverall Length: 475mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com


I know nothing about yanagiba but it seems pretty wild this has been available for a few hours.

Edit:
Finally gone.


----------



## iandustries

Last 'Man' for sale at Miura:


----------



## Corradobrit1

iandustries said:


> Last 'Man' for sale at Miura:
> 
> View attachment 179822


Now thats a knife. Total tuna slayer


----------



## tostadas

Knifewear garage sale is going on right now. River jump and Tetsujin already OOS though.








Knifewear Garage Sale


For those that know, the week-long Garage Sale is the most fun time to visit Knifewear. Over the years the event has grown to be legendary amongst chefs and knife aficionados, as well as among everyday people who love a deal as much as they love to cook.




knifewear.com


----------



## jedy617

I want the ikeda aogami super honyaki but I think knifewears prices are kind of insane. If it was $7-800 cheaper then maybe.


----------



## sansho

i've never seen an aogami super honyaki before. has a good looking hamon, too. neat.


----------



## jedy617

sansho said:


> i've never seen an aogami super honyaki before. has a good looking hamon, too. neat.


That's why I wanted it but the price is wrong. Just look at the nakagawa blue 1 honyaki they have for sale too. Also like $800 overpriced. I almost pulled the trigger on the AS anyway but glad I stopped myself.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

My experience is that Knifewear is often higher priced than elsewhere.


----------



## blokey

Lars’ works are great, highly recommended if anyone want to try non-Japanese maker or just want a nice new knife in general. My bunka from him cuts like a mix between Yoshikane and Watanabe with non of the too delicate feeling.


----------



## labor of love

Seems like a good deal, or atleast people seem to love them. 








Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi White #1 Gyuto 240mm Pakka Handle (No Bolster/ Fine Finish)


Brand: Morihei 森平Producing Area: Tokyo/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Pakka WesternTotal Length: 375mmEdge Length: 245mmHandle to Tip Length: 248mmBlade Height: 54mmThickness: 3.5mmHandle Length: 125mmWeight...




carbonknifeco.com




Are these basically iron clad Maboroshis? Or no?


----------



## Chicagohawkie

tostadas said:


> Knifewear garage sale is going on right now. River jump and Tetsujin already OOS though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifewear Garage Sale
> 
> 
> For those that know, the week-long Garage Sale is the most fun time to visit Knifewear. Over the years the event has grown to be legendary amongst chefs and knife aficionados, as well as among everyday people who love a deal as much as they love to cook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knifewear.com


Really wouldn’t call it a sale!


----------



## daniel_il

labor of love said:


> Seems like a good deal, or atleast people seem to love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi White #1 Gyuto 240mm Pakka Handle (No Bolster/ Fine Finish)
> 
> 
> Brand: Morihei 森平Producing Area: Tokyo/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Pakka WesternTotal Length: 375mmEdge Length: 245mmHandle to Tip Length: 248mmBlade Height: 54mmThickness: 3.5mmHandle Length: 125mmWeight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these basically iron clad Maboroshis? Or no?


Got some similarities but not same knife, the maboroshi is more pronounced convexed, the morihei fine finish are really super thin. Terrible handle but great cutting blade out of the box


----------



## tostadas

labor of love said:


> Seems like a good deal, or atleast people seem to love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi White #1 Gyuto 240mm Pakka Handle (No Bolster/ Fine Finish)
> 
> 
> Brand: Morihei 森平Producing Area: Tokyo/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Pakka WesternTotal Length: 375mmEdge Length: 245mmHandle to Tip Length: 248mmBlade Height: 54mmThickness: 3.5mmHandle Length: 125mmWeight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these basically iron clad Maboroshis? Or no?


You can think of it like a Mab/Nashiji. Basically iron clad white#1. Handle shape is a little bit different than the Maboroshi but steel feels similar to me in terms of feel on the stones and in edge retention. Quality of handle fit&finish is really luck of the draw. I've had some that were pretty nice, and others that are complete trash. But all in all for the price, I think they're a steal.



daniel_il said:


> Got some similarities but not same knife, the maboroshi is more pronounced convexed, the morihei fine finish are really super thin. Terrible handle but great cutting blade out of the box


It depends on the specific knife. I've had Morihei FF that are very thin, but also others that are much thicker as well. There's just as much variation as with any TF you look at.


----------



## Corradobrit1

daniel_il said:


> Terrible handle


Not in my experience. The handles on the two Morihei Hisamoto's I owned were far better than the official TF's. More meat to them and better contoured, giving an altogether better in hand feel. 
The SS Hisamotos are directly comparable grind wise to the Mabs. Gotta compare apples to apples.


----------



## daniel_il

tostadas said:


> You can think of it like a Mab/Nashiji. Basically iron clad white#1. Handle shape is a little bit different than the Maboroshi but steel feels similar to me in terms of feel on the stones and in edge retention. Quality of handle fit&finish is really luck of the draw. I've had some that were pretty nice, and others that are complete trash. But all in all for the price, I think they're a steal.
> 
> 
> It depends on the specific knife. I've had Morihei FF that are very thin, but also others that are much thicker as well. There's just as much variation as with any TF you look at.


Yeah they vary for sure. From those I’ve seen, the 240s were pretty thin but the 210s were thicker. The maboroshi does feels nicer knife in terms of f&f

On my 240 the right bevel is convexd and left is bit concave, excellent cutter with very good food release.


----------



## blokey

Stop making me want to buy a TF!


----------



## Bensonhai

blokey said:


> Stop making me want to buy a TF!


You deserve one or two... Lol


----------



## daniel_il

blokey said:


> Stop making me want to buy a



i got 5, you should enjoy or suffer at least one TF


----------



## Chicagohawkie

labor of love said:


> Seems like a good deal, or atleast people seem to love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi White #1 Gyuto 240mm Pakka Handle (No Bolster/ Fine Finish)
> 
> 
> Brand: Morihei 森平Producing Area: Tokyo/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Pakka WesternTotal Length: 375mmEdge Length: 245mmHandle to Tip Length: 248mmBlade Height: 54mmThickness: 3.5mmHandle Length: 125mmWeight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these basically iron clad Maboroshis? Or no?


Anyone seen these in a wa config. Handle is puke imo.


----------



## blokey

It's kind werid but you can actually see the panel gap in the choil shot, last time got to check a similar handled TF petty in person that looks alot better.


----------



## tostadas

blokey said:


> It's kind werid but you can actually see the panel gap in the choil shot, last time got to check a similar handled TF petty in person that looks alot better.


The gap in choil shot wouldnt concern me too much. I've had one that looked bad at that angle, and was actually pretty good. But I'd reach out and ask for one looking down directly at the spine. My most recent one had a huge gap when I received it, big enough to fit a live bug.


----------



## tag98

blokey said:


> Stop making me want to buy a TF!


everyone needs at least one!


----------



## labor of love

blokey said:


> It's kind werid but you can actually see the panel gap in the choil shot, last time got to check a similar handled TF petty in person that looks alot better.


Hitohiro Misamoto makes good price for you knowing you will still need to purchase rehandle and low grit thinning stone.


----------



## BillHanna

Chicagohawkie said:


> Anyone seen these in a wa config. Handle is puke imo.


Just the nakiri, for some odd reason.


----------



## blokey

Not sure if I should post it here, but Yo handled Takada? Please take my money.


----------



## iandustries

Someone buy the newly posted Y Tanaka AS blades from strata as well as a Mosuke & togashi damy please, so I wont go broke.

Thankss


----------



## sackhoi

I watched the knifewear livestream where they sold a Shig kasumi 210 gyuto 920CAD in minutes. It's probably worth to keep an eye on them for Shig restock in the future


----------



## Southpaw

blokey said:


> Not sure if I should post it here, but Yo handled Takada? Please take my money.
> View attachment 180250



I don’t even like western handles and I may go for one.


----------



## kpham12

Coming soon from Nakagawa. @tostadas, buy this one next and let me borrow it


----------



## Southpaw

kpham12 said:


> Coming soon from Nakagawa. @tostadas, buy this one next and let me borrow it



Ya I saw this the same day as the pins.


----------



## kpham12

Southpaw said:


> Ya I saw this the same day as the pins.


Handle seems a little big, but profile looks nice.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Buy chef knife


Available chef knives , catcheside cutlery, forged chef knife, Gyuto, sujihiki, Damascus,San Mai, best chef knife.



www.catchesidecutlery.com





Nakiri … just posted by William Catchside. 

I have one of these or else this knife would already be sold … to me. Mine is one of the best performing nakiri’s I own. Here is a pic of mine …


----------



## tostadas

kpham12 said:


> Coming soon from Nakagawa. @tostadas, buy this one next and let me borrow it



I've somehow ended up with 5 new cleavers already so far this month... why stop now?


----------



## Campbell

tostadas said:


> I've somehow ended up with 5 new cleavers already so far this month... why stop now?



That's the spirit!


----------



## Hauscarl

A new bird emerges - munetoshi 270mm gyutos!









RealSharpKnife.com Japanese knives and Natural stones


Handmade Japanese Kitchen and Pocket Knives, Customized Chef knives, Custom Wa Handles, Chef Tools, Sharpening Stones and Supplies, Japanese Natural Stones. Competitive pricing and free shipping in the United States. Worldwide shipping is available.




realsharpknife.com


----------



## Hauscarl

Hauscarl said:


> A new bird emerges - munetoshi 270mm gyutos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealSharpKnife.com Japanese knives and Natural stones
> 
> 
> Handmade Japanese Kitchen and Pocket Knives, Customized Chef knives, Custom Wa Handles, Chef Tools, Sharpening Stones and Supplies, Japanese Natural Stones. Competitive pricing and free shipping in the United States. Worldwide shipping is available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realsharpknife.com


Been messing around with mine that came today and his grind and other characteristics really lend themselves to a 270, it’s very very nice


----------



## runninscared

tosho 22 just went live, a couple nice knives for sale.


----------



## blokey

The Fujiyama is gone before I even saw it was online, couple Tanaka x Kyuzo still available tho.


----------



## Perzua

Hauscarl said:


> A new bird emerges - munetoshi 270mm gyutos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealSharpKnife.com Japanese knives and Natural stones
> 
> 
> Handmade Japanese Kitchen and Pocket Knives, Customized Chef knives, Custom Wa Handles, Chef Tools, Sharpening Stones and Supplies, Japanese Natural Stones. Competitive pricing and free shipping in the United States. Worldwide shipping is available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realsharpknife.com


Why so special ?


----------



## Feiii

Brian Weekley said:


> Buy chef knife
> 
> 
> Available chef knives , catcheside cutlery, forged chef knife, Gyuto, sujihiki, Damascus,San Mai, best chef knife.
> 
> 
> 
> www.catchesidecutlery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nakiri … just posted by William Catchside.
> 
> I have one of these or else this knife would already be sold … to me. Mine is one of the best performing nakiri’s I own. Here is a pic of mine …
> 
> View attachment 180467


Isn’t its height a problem? Seems small. Or have you used it so much haha?


----------



## Brian Weekley

Normally I prefer a tall nakiri but for some reason the Catcheside works extremely well. Here’s a pic of my nakiri’s/mini cleaver on my kitchen strips today. 






The Catcheside is on the left and measures 55mm deep at the heel. There is something about Catcheside’s geometry that allows the blade to cut veges like a demon with very little stiction. The knife is very nicely balanced in a pinch grip. Definitely one of my favourites.


----------



## Feiii

Brian Weekley said:


> Normally I prefer a tall nakiri but for some reason the Catcheside works extremely well. Here’s a pic of my nakiri’s/mini cleaver on my kitchen strips today.
> 
> View attachment 180812
> 
> 
> The Catcheside is on the left and measures 55mm deep at the heel. There is something about Catcheside’s geometry that allows the blade to cut veges like a demon with very little stiction. The knife is very nicely balanced in a pinch grip. Definitely one of my favourites.


Thanks in the first pic it looked like a sub 50mm height nakiri for some reason but looking at this it looks great!


----------



## M1k3

Perzua said:


> Why so special ?


He didn't make 270mm's before this point.


----------



## EricEricEric

HITOHIRA TANAKA KYUZO AOGAMI-1 MIGAKI KIRITSUKE GYUTO240MM TAIHEI EBONY HANDLE (EXTRA HEIGHT)


Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Aogami1- Migaki Gyuto 240mm Taihei Ebony Handle (Extra Height ) Sharpener: Kyuzo Kyuzo’s father Heihachi is one of the busiest sharpeners in Sakai. Heihachi’s workshop room and corridor were always filled with knives waiting to be sharpened. Although Kyuzo initially worked...




katabahamono.com


----------



## EricEricEric

Sakai Kikumori - Tanaka - Super Blue - Mirror Polish - 240mm Gyuto - Ebony Handle


Brand: Sakai Kikumori 堺菊守Smith: Tanaka 田中Made In: Sakai, JapanLine: Signed Super BlueProfile: GyutoEdge Length: 229mmBlade Height: 50mmEdge Steel: Super Blue (Aogami Super)Steel Type: CarbonCladding: Mirror Polished Soft Iron CladdingBevel: DoubleBevel Symmetry: 50/50Hand Orientation...




strataportland.com


----------



## EricEricEric

Sakai Kikumori 'Choyo' 240mm Yanagi Aogami #1 w/ Saya


Sakai Kikumori ‘Choyo’ 240mm Yanagi. Single bevel aogami #1 core blade with mirror polish iron cladding. Octagon magnolia wood and water buffalo ferrule handle.




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## KDSDeluxe

The Knives

Newham Knives available


----------



## superworrier

20% off komorebi abd komorebi dammy at thecooksedge


----------



## sackhoi

window shopping some really expensive restoration projects  pretty sure some shig looks real, some looks sus af 



【可開發票】二手日本進口嫁接刀藤原良明加藤清志加藤真平重房作小水果刀茶刀 | 露天市集 | 全台最大的網路購物市集




【可開發票】二手日本進口小廚刀重房作墨流紋理鍛地肌菜切本霞出刃水果刀茶刀 | 露天市集 | 全台最大的網路購物市集




【可開發票】重房作二手日本進口廚刀出刃本霞三德刀牛刀墨流大馬士革廚房菜刀 | 露天市集 | 全台最大的網路購物市集










二手日本進口廚刀出刃菜切三德牛刀墨流鍛地本霞大馬士革廚房菜刀 | 露天市集


規格: 1號 登録重房作, 2號 登録重房作..., 直購價: 13900 - 16900, 庫存: 11, 物品狀況: 全新,物品所在地: 台灣.桃園市, 價格更新時間:2021-06-15, 上架時間: 2020-09-23, 分類: 生活居家 > 家居主材 > 五金/工具 > 其他五金工具, 賣場: zzy333的賣場, #



www.ruten.com.tw












二手日本進口廚刀牛刀三德刀積層花紋理墨流鍛地大馬士革廚房菜刀 | 露天市集


規格: 重房作 牛刀9號, 重房作 牛刀10號..., 直購價: 12250 - 12250, 庫存: 99, 物品狀況: 全新,物品所在地: 日本, 價格更新時間:, 上架時間: 2021-06-08, 分類: 生活居家 > 廚房與廚房用品 > 料理刀具、砧板, 賣場: zzy333的賣場, #



www.ruten.com.tw












二手日本進口廚刀 重房作牛刀 | 露天市集


規格: 3號重房作牛刀 刀與柄處有點斜, 5號重房作牛刀..., 直購價: 9500 - 11500, 庫存: 3, 物品狀況: 使用不到一週,物品所在地: 台灣.桃園市, 價格更新時間:, 上架時間: 2021-06-08, 分類: 生活居家 > 廚房與廚房用品 > 料理刀具、砧板, 賣場: zzy333的賣場, #



www.ruten.com.tw






【可開發票】二手日本進口廚刀鍛打夾鋼魚頭出刃重房作高村作木屋廚房料理菜刀 | 露天市集 | 全台最大的網路購物市集


----------



## Southpaw

sackhoi said:


> window shopping some really expensive restoration projects  pretty sure some shig looks real, some looks sus af
> 
> 
> 
> 【可開發票】二手日本進口嫁接刀藤原良明加藤清志加藤真平重房作小水果刀茶刀 | 露天市集 | 全台最大的網路購物市集
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 【可開發票】二手日本進口小廚刀重房作墨流紋理鍛地肌菜切本霞出刃水果刀茶刀 | 露天市集 | 全台最大的網路購物市集
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 【可開發票】重房作二手日本進口廚刀出刃本霞三德刀牛刀墨流大馬士革廚房菜刀 | 露天市集 | 全台最大的網路購物市集
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 二手日本進口廚刀出刃菜切三德牛刀墨流鍛地本霞大馬士革廚房菜刀 | 露天市集
> 
> 
> 規格: 1號 登録重房作, 2號 登録重房作..., 直購價: 13900 - 16900, 庫存: 11, 物品狀況: 全新,物品所在地: 台灣.桃園市, 價格更新時間:2021-06-15, 上架時間: 2020-09-23, 分類: 生活居家 > 家居主材 > 五金/工具 > 其他五金工具, 賣場: zzy333的賣場, #
> 
> 
> 
> www.ruten.com.tw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 二手日本進口廚刀牛刀三德刀積層花紋理墨流鍛地大馬士革廚房菜刀 | 露天市集
> 
> 
> 規格: 重房作 牛刀9號, 重房作 牛刀10號..., 直購價: 12250 - 12250, 庫存: 99, 物品狀況: 全新,物品所在地: 日本, 價格更新時間:, 上架時間: 2021-06-08, 分類: 生活居家 > 廚房與廚房用品 > 料理刀具、砧板, 賣場: zzy333的賣場, #
> 
> 
> 
> www.ruten.com.tw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 二手日本進口廚刀 重房作牛刀 | 露天市集
> 
> 
> 規格: 3號重房作牛刀 刀與柄處有點斜, 5號重房作牛刀..., 直購價: 9500 - 11500, 庫存: 3, 物品狀況: 使用不到一週,物品所在地: 台灣.桃園市, 價格更新時間:, 上架時間: 2021-06-08, 分類: 生活居家 > 廚房與廚房用品 > 料理刀具、砧板, 賣場: zzy333的賣場, #
> 
> 
> 
> www.ruten.com.tw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 【可開發票】二手日本進口廚刀鍛打夾鋼魚頭出刃重房作高村作木屋廚房料理菜刀 | 露天市集 | 全台最大的網路購物市集


Which ones look real? All of those look really fake.

Shame that people do this


----------



## tostadas

Tetsujin metal flow 240 is available at cktg


----------



## sackhoi

Southpaw said:


> Which ones look real? All of those look really fake.
> 
> Shame that people do this








This Kiyoshi Kato Kiridashi definitely real, the details is way too much to fake. This takamura hunting knife also good:




Shig is harder to recognize but I would fake any kitchen knives before these but still, it's just knife maker markings and can easily be faked. Kinda fun to speculate though


----------



## Southpaw

sackhoi said:


> This Kiyoshi Kato Kiridashi definitely real, the details is way too much to fake. This takamura hunting knife also good:
> View attachment 181108
> 
> Shig is harder to recognize but I would fake any kitchen knives before these but still, it's just knife maker markings and can easily be faked. Kinda fun to speculate though


The last kanji character on those Shigefusa are only (for the most part) on single bevel Kitaeji knives. Clearly a lot of these are fake


----------



## Corradobrit1

I hope the buyer gets a fresh Tetanus shot before handling those knives. Gross


----------



## tostadas

Not a chef knife, but a very handy blade to have a couple of lying around. $15 for 2








Milwaukee FASTBACK Folding Utility Knife with Blade Storage & Compact Folding Utility Knife with 2 General Purpose Blades (2-Pack) 48-22-1503 - The Home Depot


The MILWAUKEE FASTBACK Folding Utility Knife Set includes the FASTBACK Folding Utility Knife with Blade Storage and the FASTBACK Compact Folding Utility Knife. Both Milwaukee knives feature a press and



www.homedepot.com


----------



## superworrier

1. Buy a bunch of cheap ass carbon knives
2. Grind the **** out of them, throw em in a dishwasher for 10 cycles, chisel Shigefusa into them
3. ?????
4. Profit


----------



## Southpaw

sackhoi said:


> This Kiyoshi Kato Kiridashi definitely real, the details is way too much to fake. This takamura hunting knife also good:
> View attachment 181108
> 
> Shig is harder to recognize but I would fake any kitchen knives before these but still, it's just knife maker markings and can easily be faked. Kinda fun to speculate though


Actually I’d bet a pretty penny that kiridashi IS NOT a genuine Kato as it looks like a simple vortex Damascus pattern. I have an Echizen Fu Rin Ka Zan with that same pattern.


----------



## shinyunggyun

superworrier said:


> 20% off komorebi abd komorebi dammy at thecooksedge


What exactly are deez revolutionary, seeming to kill y. Tanaka looking things?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Tetsujin / Naohito Myojin Aogami #2 Kasumi Gyuto​








Tetsujin / Naohito Myojin Aogami #2 Kasumi Gyuto


This Gyuto is hand-forged by Naohito Myojin with Aogami #2 steel, clad in stainless steel and heat-treated to 63 HRC. The Kasumi-polished blade offers superb edge retention, and the beautiful edge geometry allows a sleek cutting performance. The overall fit and finish is excellent, especially...




burrfectionstore.com




Not a fan of the handle but the blade is handsome.


----------



## blokey

Southpaw said:


> Actually I’d bet a pretty penny that kiridashi IS NOT a genuine Kato as it looks like a simple vortex Damascus pattern. I have an Echizen Fu Rin Ka Zan with that same pattern.


Honestly that Kato kanji looks too good to be real.


----------



## superworrier

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Tetsujin / Naohito Myojin Aogami #2 Kasumi Gyuto​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tetsujin / Naohito Myojin Aogami #2 Kasumi Gyuto
> 
> 
> This Gyuto is hand-forged by Naohito Myojin with Aogami #2 steel, clad in stainless steel and heat-treated to 63 HRC. The Kasumi-polished blade offers superb edge retention, and the beautiful edge geometry allows a sleek cutting performance. The overall fit and finish is excellent, especially...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burrfectionstore.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of the handle but the blade is handsome.


I wonder if the metal flows that don’t have enough banding just become kasumis


----------



## labor of love

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Tetsujin / Naohito Myojin Aogami #2 Kasumi Gyuto​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tetsujin / Naohito Myojin Aogami #2 Kasumi Gyuto
> 
> 
> This Gyuto is hand-forged by Naohito Myojin with Aogami #2 steel, clad in stainless steel and heat-treated to 63 HRC. The Kasumi-polished blade offers superb edge retention, and the beautiful edge geometry allows a sleek cutting performance. The overall fit and finish is excellent, especially...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burrfectionstore.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of the handle but the blade is handsome.


The description says stainless clad but under specs it says soft iron. Pretty sure that’s soft iron right?


----------



## blokey

If it is the same as Konosuke Tetsujin then it should be iron clad.

Edit: Honestly kind want it, but that handle really turns me off, if they do a burned chestnut and eliminate that machi then I'd take it in a heart beat.


----------



## labor of love

blokey said:


> If it is the same as Konosuke Tetsujin then it should be iron clad.
> 
> Edit: Honestly kind want it, but that handle really turns me off, if they do a burned chestnut and eliminate that machi then I'd take it in a heart beat.


I don’t keep up with these things but if this one performs the same as metal flow I’d just get one of those at togo for $499 with a normal handle lol


----------



## blokey

labor of love said:


> I don’t keep up with these things but if this one performs the same as metal flow I’d just get one of those at togo for $499 with a normal handle lol


Didn't notice they have them in stock, I signed up for their $450 Kono version, if I didnt get into the massdrop (which is very likely) I'd just go for it.


----------



## Jville

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Tetsujin / Naohito Myojin Aogami #2 Kasumi Gyuto​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tetsujin / Naohito Myojin Aogami #2 Kasumi Gyuto
> 
> 
> This Gyuto is hand-forged by Naohito Myojin with Aogami #2 steel, clad in stainless steel and heat-treated to 63 HRC. The Kasumi-polished blade offers superb edge retention, and the beautiful edge geometry allows a sleek cutting performance. The overall fit and finish is excellent, especially...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burrfectionstore.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of the handle but the blade is handsome.


Some are hating on the handle, but honestly I think it’s a nice handle, definetely don’t hate it. Also, hate to admit that Ryki Dicki getting a few nice ones.


----------



## blokey

Jville said:


> Some are hating on the handle, but honestly I think it’s a nice handle, definetely don’t hate it. Also, hate to admit that Ryki Dicki getting a few nice ones.


More of a personal taste really, it is not just Ryky's I don't like, but some of the Fujiyama and Hitohira x Tanaka handles also kind turn me off. At least for me ShiHan and Ryusen's tapered monowood handle are some of the finest, simple, elegant and comfortable, then other monowoods and CKC and JKI's burnt chestnut, KnS's ebony is up there, really well finished but bit heavy. Marble horn and exotic woods are better than rainbow vomit and some of the ****** ho-wood with plastic but just too busy for me.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Tetsujin / Naohito Myojin Aogami #2 Kasumi Gyuto​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tetsujin / Naohito Myojin Aogami #2 Kasumi Gyuto
> 
> 
> This Gyuto is hand-forged by Naohito Myojin with Aogami #2 steel, clad in stainless steel and heat-treated to 63 HRC. The Kasumi-polished blade offers superb edge retention, and the beautiful edge geometry allows a sleek cutting performance. The overall fit and finish is excellent, especially...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burrfectionstore.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of the handle but the blade is handsome.


Correct me if I'm wrong but that looks awfully like a bead blasted Kasumi finish. That would be a total turnoff irrespective of the handle or retailer.


----------



## Pisau

Corradobrit1 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but that looks awfully like a bead blasted Kasumi finish. That would be a total turnoff irrespective of the handle or retailer.



Myojin-san wasn't shy showing his huge sandblasting cabinet. Well, why should he? It's just another tool in the arsenal for a polisher his calibre. 

Personally, I don't mind blasted kasumi so much now. I think of it like one of those warranty stickers. It is near impossible to (pointlessly) reproduce at home and it'll be gone in a jiffy.

I agree with the loud handle and retailer tho. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Corradobrit1 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but that looks awfully like a bead blasted Kasumi finish. That would be a total turnoff irrespective of the handle or retailer.


I had the Myojin sg2 and I think it looked nice to me. This blue 2 looks kinda similar so I think the finish won’t feel cheap.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I had the Myojin sg2 and I think it looked nice to me. This blue 2 looks kinda similar so I think the finish won’t feel cheap.


I found it a downgrade on my Kono FM W#1


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Corradobrit1 said:


> I found it a downgrade on my Kono FM W#1


I had the same FM so I can see where it came from. The synthetic kasumi band is not everyone’s favorite. This Tetsujin doesn’t seem to have that type of finish. Hopefully we can get some more footage to see how it looks under different lights.


----------



## bahamaroot

Those wide metal spacers are what ruins the handle for me, hate those things.


----------



## Jville

bahamaroot said:


> Those wide metal spacers are what ruins the handle for me, hate those things.


There you Jeff, a little OCD.


----------



## bahamaroot

Jville said:


> There you Jeff, a little OCD.


OK, OK, crow eaten!


----------



## Southpaw

Corradobrit1 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but that looks awfully like a bead blasted Kasumi finish. That would be a total turnoff irrespective of the handle or retailer.


No it’s not, I have a Konosuke Tetsujin that looks identical. It’s your standard high contrast kasumi.

So I take it you aren’t a fan of Yohei’s Kasumi?


----------



## shinyunggyun

Memorial Day sale going on at sugi.


----------



## Ikonaka

shinyunggyun said:


> Memorial Day sale going on at sugi.


There's a sweet little HVB honyaki s-grind that is sooo tempting on there


----------



## Homechef

I'll apologize upfront to whoever's wallet I hurt with this...240 Wa Denka on sale for $716.









Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka 240mm


Master Swordsmith Teruyasu Fujiwara the fourth generation blacksmith Denka no Hoto, "Treasured Family Sword". Fujiwara's knives exceed all expectations of performance and edge holding. They are truly the finest performance available. These knives are completely hand forged from start to finish...



sugicutlery.com


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Homechef said:


> I'll apologize upfront to whoever's wallet I hurt with this...240 Wa Denka on sale for $716.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka 240mm
> 
> 
> Master Swordsmith Teruyasu Fujiwara the fourth generation blacksmith Denka no Hoto, "Treasured Family Sword". Fujiwara's knives exceed all expectations of performance and edge holding. They are truly the finest performance available. These knives are completely hand forged from start to finish...
> 
> 
> 
> sugicutlery.com


Thank you. Got one. I already have a western 240 order with TF directly but cant resist the attempt to have a wa handle version to compare with.


----------



## EricEricEric

I wish that site would include all dimension on these knives, also what steel is used?



Homechef said:


> I'll apologize upfront to whoever's wallet I hurt with this...240 Wa Denka on sale for $716.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka 240mm
> 
> 
> Master Swordsmith Teruyasu Fujiwara the fourth generation blacksmith Denka no Hoto, "Treasured Family Sword". Fujiwara's knives exceed all expectations of performance and edge holding. They are truly the finest performance available. These knives are completely hand forged from start to finish...
> 
> 
> 
> sugicutlery.com


----------



## tostadas

Denkas are stainless clad AS


----------



## blokey

shinyunggyun said:


> Memorial Day sale going on at sugi.


$264 on that hap40 Sukenari is pretty sick too.


----------



## Homechef

Agree dimensions would be helpful, especially for a TF. Pretty sure the steel is AS on all Denkas. I will say he's been really responsive to email anytime I've had a question about a knife on his site.


----------



## Greasylake

Sakai-made forged bone cleaver. Not very common, and 15mm thick









[ET009] 本家堺 市橋作 在銘 包丁 中華包丁 和包... - ヤフオク!


　 必ず説明文をよくお読み頂き御入札下さい 佐川急便60サイズで発送いたします。 送料プラス保険料50円が加算されますのでご了承下さいませ。 ＊オークション終了後翌日に送料の連絡をいたします。 送料の連絡から３日以内の連絡、入金が確認できない場合予告なく落札の取り消しをさせて頂きます。その場合非常に悪い評価が付きますのであらかじめご了承ください。 ＊オークション代行業者様の画像の削除やIDの記載など一方的な要求には一切対応いたしません。定形長文のメッセージを送られてくる業者の方がおられますが定形文に対して対



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## Greenbriel

Homechef said:


> I'll apologize upfront to whoever's wallet I hurt with this...240 Wa Denka on sale for $716.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka 240mm
> 
> 
> Master Swordsmith Teruyasu Fujiwara the fourth generation blacksmith Denka no Hoto, "Treasured Family Sword". Fujiwara's knives exceed all expectations of performance and edge holding. They are truly the finest performance available. These knives are completely hand forged from start to finish...
> 
> 
> 
> sugicutlery.com


Apology accepted.  Like @Hz_zzzzzz I have a Denka coming direct (western handle 195mm) but I couldn't resist this a cheaper than direct pricing! Thanks, damn you.


----------



## blokey




----------



## labor of love

blokey said:


> View attachment 181444


I’m going to flip my mass drop just so I can get one of these


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Shigefusa Iizuka　Tanji Yanagiba 300mm・Single Bevel　※kiri box | Japanese Cutlery Pro Store






www.japanese-cutlery.com


----------



## blokey

Kochi 270mm Kurouchi Stainless Clad Carbon Wa-Gyuto


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Kochi line is exclusive to Japanese Knife Imports. These knives have a great in-hand feel...not too heavy, but not super light. Near the spine they seem to be more substantial, however, behind the edge, they are very thin. They are awesome...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com





Kochi SS 270 in stock.


----------



## Greenbriel

My bank balance tells it's time for me to unfollow this thread and BTS for a few weeks again! Thanks all!


----------



## EricEricEric

Shigeki Tanaka R2 Damascus Gyuto 240mm Western Ironwood


Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...




thecooksedge.com


----------



## captaincaed

Ikonaka said:


> That's a sick profile. Happy to see more J-knives getting some extra height love


----------



## OnionSlicer

CKC added a 270 suji to their yoshikane SKD collection, and at a lower price than I would have expected:

Yoshikane Nashiji SKD Sujihiki 270mm

@daveb


----------



## shinyunggyun

Kaeru Special Blue2 Honyaki Gyuto 240mm 10


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com





Wakui be makin honyakis now. He bout to get sum @$$


----------



## ethompson

I’ve often wondered if that’s who made the kaeru honyakis, nice to have a confirmation


----------



## ew_ut

shinyunggyun said:


> Kaeru Special Blue2 Honyaki Gyuto 240mm 10
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wakui be makin honyakis now. He bout to get sum @$$



I don't see anything on there identifying the maker. Did I miss it?

Edit: saw it on another post from ethompson

Edit 2: did not see it right in the title earlier this morning


----------



## shinyunggyun

ew_ut said:


> I don't see anything on there identifying the maker. Did I miss it?


yes


----------



## Jason183

OnionSlicer said:


> CKC added a 270 suji to their yoshikane SKD collection, and at a lower price than I would have expected:
> 
> Yoshikane Nashiji SKD Sujihiki 270mm
> 
> @daveb


Man… So tempting


----------



## big D

Home butcher has what appears to be 25% off storewide. MemDay2022


----------



## EricEricEric

Wish these were 55mm tall, I would buy a few 




shinyunggyun said:


> Kaeru Special Blue2 Honyaki Gyuto 240mm 10
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wakui be makin honyakis now. He bout to get sum @$$


----------



## shinyunggyun

ethompson said:


> I’ve often wondered if that’s who made the kaeru honyakis, nice to have a confirmation


I don’t think wakui does all of the Kaeru series. But I did suspect it was him this whole time. I suspect him to be the maker of the kochi series at jki also. Who else in sanjo could it be besides him?


----------



## superworrier

shinyunggyun said:


> I don’t think wakui does all of the Kaeru series. But I did suspect it was him this whole time. I suspect him to be the maker of the kochi series at jki also. Who else in sanjo could it be besides him?


It looks like it was the Honyaki and workhorse lines inferring from the website


----------



## dAtron

Is it just me or has Maksim renamed his Kaerus to state which ones are Wakuis just today?






Knives - Kaeru - Japanese Natural Stones







www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## ethompson

shinyunggyun said:


> I don’t think wakui does all of the Kaeru series. But I did suspect it was him this whole time. I suspect him to be the maker of the kochi series at jki also. Who else in sanjo could it be besides him?


The honyaki and workhorse lines have been shuffled and are under the Wakui section now on JNS, agree I think Wakui is Kochi at JKI


----------



## ethompson

EricEricEric said:


> Wish these were 55mm tall, I would buy a few


I’ve used mine at 51mm a decent bit, in a professional sitting, and have massive hands and never have missed the height


----------



## sackhoi

didn't know I got a wakui collecting dust  Mine came with a odd heel with a low spot on the edge, feels so bad had to grind some of those off. The steel kinda weird, it lacks bite and has a low edge retention. I got the short hamon one though, hopefully the newer ones are better


----------



## Jovidah

Tosa Kumoboshi Aokami Nakiri (vegetable knife), 300 mm

A 300 mm nakiri weighing 400 grams. Not sure what you'd use it for but it sure looks cool.


----------



## blokey

Fell knife is doing a ruffle.








Two Prize Draw - Cloud Mai and Dragon Mai — Fell Knives


These damascus knives have double bevels and ambidextrous kite handles, absolutely laser thin geometry throughout and a keen edge. Forged from a billet of 1095 and 15n20 core and 1084 jacketing, they were forged halfway before chiseling out patterns from the jacketing of the steel revealing a cloud




www.fellknives.com


----------



## Greasylake

Jovidah said:


> Tosa Kumoboshi Aokami Nakiri (vegetable knife), 300 mm
> 
> A 300 mm nakiri weighing 400 grams. Not sure what you'd use it for but it sure looks cool.


It's a watermelon knife, through and through


----------



## Southpaw

sackhoi said:


> didn't know I got a wakui collecting dust  Mine came with a odd heel with a low spot on the edge, feels so bad had to grind some of those off. The steel kinda weird, it lacks bite and has a low edge retention. I got the short hamon one though, hopefully the newer ones are better


Are u talking about Kaeru Workhorse? I haven’t used it enough to sharpen it yet but mine has a top notch fit and finish. It’s a big nasty knife


----------



## labor of love

Southpaw said:


> Are u talking about Kaeru Workhorse? I haven’t used it enough to sharpen it yet but mine has a top notch fit and finish. It’s a big nasty knife


Think he’s talking about those inexpensive Honyakis-I’ve heard similar complaints about these.


----------



## SirCutAlot

Kaeru WH are solid, and i mean really solid knifes  i wish my working mates Wüsthoffs are that solid 

SirCutALot.


----------



## ethompson

No problems with the steel on my Kaeru honyaki, I won’t say the steel is the best I’ve ever used, but no issues with grind, edge taking, deburring, etc. Maybe I got lucky?


----------



## 4wa1l

Here's something a bit different.









Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi | 270mm Gyuto Knife (Thick)


Hand-forged by famous Tokyo blacksmith, this thick and heavy Gyuto knife is a bit of a monster. Feels really cool in hand. Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi Japanese Kitchen Knife 270mm Gyuto Knife Shirogami (White #1) - High Carbon Steel Soft Iron Clad Pakka Handle - Full Tang Construction Metal...




protooling.com.au


----------



## labor of love

ethompson said:


> No problems with the steel on my Kaeru honyaki, I won’t say the steel is the best I’ve ever used, but no issues with grind, edge taking, deburring, etc. Maybe I got lucky?


Could’ve been a problem with the older ones not the newer ones


----------



## esoo

The current honyaki may be made by Wakui, but the older ones could have been made by a different smith


----------



## labor of love

Yeah they do look somewhat different right?


----------



## tag98

4wa1l said:


> Here's something a bit different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi | 270mm Gyuto Knife (Thick)
> 
> 
> Hand-forged by famous Tokyo blacksmith, this thick and heavy Gyuto knife is a bit of a monster. Feels really cool in hand. Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi Japanese Kitchen Knife 270mm Gyuto Knife Shirogami (White #1) - High Carbon Steel Soft Iron Clad Pakka Handle - Full Tang Construction Metal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protooling.com.au


That is a beast of a knife, decent pricepoint for a tf fan wanting to try bigger but not wanting to drop denka cash either


----------



## tostadas

4wa1l said:


> Here's something a bit different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi | 270mm Gyuto Knife (Thick)
> 
> 
> Hand-forged by famous Tokyo blacksmith, this thick and heavy Gyuto knife is a bit of a monster. Feels really cool in hand. Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi Japanese Kitchen Knife 270mm Gyuto Knife Shirogami (White #1) - High Carbon Steel Soft Iron Clad Pakka Handle - Full Tang Construction Metal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protooling.com.au


That's a really good deal for a 270


----------



## sackhoi

Southpaw said:


> Are u talking about Kaeru Workhorse? I haven’t used it enough to sharpen it yet but mine has a top notch fit and finish. It’s a big nasty knife


nah, it was the honyaki i'm pretty sure the wh is solid. Also probably not different smith, since the new honyaki also has the same straight pattern banding on one side and curved pattern in another. Eh maybe one boring day, I'll bring it out thinning and polish but pretty sure not gonna buy another honyaki ever again...

..or am I gonna fell for another ex Yoshikane cheap honyaki 






MASASHI KOBO Fuguhiki Mizu Honyaki 270mm White 2 Steel blade Knife







www.aframestokyo.com


----------



## Campbell

Some fresh Wat Kintaroame light cleavers. 





Chinese cleaver knife | WATANABE BLADE


Hand forged Chinese cleaver, blue steel with a custom handle.




www.kitchen-knife.jp


----------



## blokey

More raffle!


----------



## tostadas

Campbell said:


> Some fresh Wat Kintaroame light cleavers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese cleaver knife | WATANABE BLADE
> 
> 
> Hand forged Chinese cleaver, blue steel with a custom handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchen-knife.jp


Dang, they are pricey now!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

tostadas said:


> Dang, they are pricey now!



Obviously Shinichi was serious when he said he was going to have to raise prices. I got the 180 Pro nakiri a couple months ago for just a touch over $200USD (knife cost only) and it now looks to be $313. The 180 Pro gyuto looks to have gone up about $50-60.


----------



## Campbell

tostadas said:


> Dang, they are pricey now!


Yes, they are! But in fairness to Shinichi, it seems like prices have been going up all over the place. I bought a Mizuno DX before their 20% price increase last year. It wouldn't surprise me if they increase them again this year.


----------



## blokey

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Obviously Shinichi was serious when he said he was going to have to raise prices. I got the 180 Pro nakiri a couple months ago for just a touch over $200USD (knife cost only) and it now looks to be $313. The 180 Pro gyuto looks to have gone up about $50-60.


I was going to order one in January, the price at that time was around $300. (28000 yen plus 4000 yen shipping)


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

blokey said:


> I was going to order one in January, the price at that time was around $300. (28000 yen plus 4000 yen shipping)



The middle of March I paid 28000Yen as well. I thought it was 26000 but just looked it up. Still, as of right now, that's $218USD and the current price is 40000Yen or $312.

Two weeks ago I paid 23000Yen or $180USD for my gyuto. Today it's 30000Yen or $234USD.

Handle upgrades and shipping were extra and the handles don't look to have changed I don't think.


----------



## blokey

HumbleHomeCook said:


> The middle of March I paid 28000Yen as well. I thought it was 26000 but just looked it up. Still, as of right now, that's $218USD and the current price is 40000Yen or $312.
> 
> Two weeks ago I paid 23000Yen or $180USD for my gyuto. Today it's 30000Yen or $234USD.
> 
> Handle upgrades and shipping were extra and the handles don't look to have changed I don't think.


Yen really hit the bottom these days


----------



## djacobson

blokey said:


> Yen really hit the bottom these days


Yeah, anyone who made those last minute orders in May got quite the deal.


----------



## Justinv

The 165 Watanabe pro Nakiri I ordered last week for 29000 yen is now 39000. I’m a bit surprised the 165 and 180 are similar price but the 165 comes with horn/enju handle and the 180 comes with plastic/chestnut. I think the horn/enju is pretty nice.


----------



## tostadas

Big sakai white#2 rectangle.








Sakai Kikumori x Nakagawa White 1 Honyaki Sakimaru 300mm


His ability to work with a wide range of steels to consistently high-quality is seeing his name rise to being one of the most well-respected in Sakai. This Honyaki is crafted from White 1 Steel, and has a mirror finish and pronounced Hamon. This knife is coated in a protective lacquer that is...




www.chefs-edge.com.au


----------



## kpham12

tostadas said:


> Big sakai white#2 rectangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sakai Kikumori x Nakagawa White 1 Honyaki Sakimaru 300mm
> 
> 
> His ability to work with a wide range of steels to consistently high-quality is seeing his name rise to being one of the most well-respected in Sakai. This Honyaki is crafted from White 1 Steel, and has a mirror finish and pronounced Hamon. This knife is coated in a protective lacquer that is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chefs-edge.com.au


Looks nice and thin, but I have too many white rectangles. I’m looking into getting a nice blue rectangle and maybe upgrading my stainless rectangle. It’s all about diversity.


----------



## tostadas

A real Kramer dammy for a bargain









Bob Kramer Damascus Chef 205mm | Eatingtools.com


Crafted by the man himself, bladesmith and damascus artist Bob Kramer, we present this rare opportunity to own a one-of-a-kind handmade damascus chef knife




www.eatingtools.com


----------



## esoo

tostadas said:


> A real Kramer dammy for a bargain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Kramer Damascus Chef 205mm | Eatingtools.com
> 
> 
> Crafted by the man himself, bladesmith and damascus artist Bob Kramer, we present this rare opportunity to own a one-of-a-kind handmade damascus chef knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eatingtools.com



Too bad I didn't win the lottery last night.


----------



## Homechef

tostadas said:


> A real Kramer dammy for a bargain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Kramer Damascus Chef 205mm | Eatingtools.com
> 
> 
> Crafted by the man himself, bladesmith and damascus artist Bob Kramer, we present this rare opportunity to own a one-of-a-kind handmade damascus chef knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eatingtools.com



205mm is a little short or otherwise i'd be all over it...think they would trade for a mini-van?


----------



## blokey

New MCX in 1 and half hours


----------



## hukdizzle

Picked up one of the 230mm new MCX offerings, been wanting to try one of these for a bit.


----------



## jedy617

blokey said:


> New MCX in 1 and half hours
> View attachment 182383


I think you got timing wrong on that one... all sold out


----------



## Ikonaka

jedy617 said:


> I think you got timing wrong on that one... all sold out


Oof yeah, 30 min from that time of posting


----------



## blokey

jedy617 said:


> I think you got timing wrong on that one... all sold out


That explains why I alway missed them…


----------



## Cdndsm

blokey said:


> New MCX in 1 and half hours
> View attachment 182383


Thanks for the heads up! I managed to get the last 230.
I’ve been checking the Modern cooking website almost daily and would have missed it.


----------



## blokey

I think this is still avaliable


----------



## hendrix

Interesting that it’s sanmai over XHP. Haven’t seen that very often.


blokey said:


> I think this is still avaliable


----------



## YG420

Dont know if this has been posted yet, tsukasa hinoura tamahagane









Tsukasa Hinoura Tamahagane Kurouchi Santoku Japanese Knife 165mm Wild Cherry Handle


Tsukasa Hinoura Tatara steelmaking is an ancient Japanese method that has been passed down for over 1400 years. Tamahagane, is a type of special steel made in a Tatara (a clay tub furnace) which is now used as a material for Japanese swords with high artistic value. This knife is made from the...




www.japanny.com


----------



## Markcg

YG420 said:


> Dont know if this has been posted yet, tsukasa hinoura tamahagane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsukasa Hinoura Tamahagane Kurouchi Santoku Japanese Knife 165mm Wild Cherry Handle
> 
> 
> Tsukasa Hinoura Tatara steelmaking is an ancient Japanese method that has been passed down for over 1400 years. Tamahagane, is a type of special steel made in a Tatara (a clay tub furnace) which is now used as a material for Japanese swords with high artistic value. This knife is made from the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanny.com


My daily driver!


----------



## EricEricEric

Hitohira Togashi Shirogami #1 Fuji Hakumon Mizu Honyaki Yanagiba 330mm No Handle – Staysharp Montreal







staysharpmtl.com










Hitohira Togashi Shirogami #1 Mizu Honyaki Yanagiba 270mm Bois d’ébène – Staysharp Montreal







staysharpmtl.com










Nigara Hamono Troll killer Aogami #2 Damascus Yanagiba 300 Karin – Staysharp Montreal







staysharpmtl.com










Nigara Hamono Anmon kuzome Ginsan Sakimaru 300mm Snakewood – Staysharp Montreal







staysharpmtl.com


----------



## nexus1935

Sale at RealSharpKnife.com:


> Use code RTF at checkout for 25% off all purchases until Sunday at 11:59pm Est


----------



## Alwayzbakin

nexus1935 said:


> Sale at RealSharpKnife.com:


Ready to… fillet?


----------



## Homechef

Dalman drop coming soon:









265 Gyuto in Damasteel Ægir


Edge length heel to tip 265 mm. Height by heel 51 mm. 3mm spine with moderate taper, thin tip section. Thin s-grind. 64-65 hrc steel hardness....



dalmanknives.bigcartel.com













215 gyuto in Damasteel Ægir


215 mm edge length heel to tip. 49 mm heel height. 3mm spine with moderate taper, thin tip section. Thin s-grind. 64-65 hrc steel hardness. Tapered...



dalmanknives.bigcartel.com













Stainless 245x60 gyuto


245 mm edge tip to heel. 60 mm tall at heel. Weight 205 g Blade thickness 3,5 mm tapering forward. Balanced about 3 cm in on the blade from heel,...



dalmanknives.bigcartel.com


----------



## esoo

Homebutcher has a pretty big discount on Myojin SG2 when you drop them in the cart. 165 petty, 180 & 210 gyuto available.


----------



## Jbeercow

Looks like 1 more 250mm MCX Spare available: MCX | Gyuto 250mm Honyaki by Fredrik Spåre | Modern Cooking


----------



## sackhoi

TAKEDA NAS series







www.hamono.nl





takeda NAS restock in EU, got the full range of products but quite expensive


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand




----------



## esoo

Takada Ginsan 210 Suji 








Takada no Hamono Silver #3 Suiboku Sujihiki 210mm Ho Wood Handle


Detailed Specifications: Brand: Takada no Hamono 高田ノハモノ Smith: Nakagawa Blacksmith 中川打刃物 Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ Japan Profile: Sujihiki Size: 210mm Steel Type: Stainless Steel Steel: Yasuki Silver #3 (Ginsan), Soft Stainless Clad Handle: Ho Wood & Buffalo Horn Ferrule Octagonal Total...




kitchintools.com


----------



## Corradobrit1

sackhoi said:


> TAKEDA NAS series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hamono.nl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> takeda NAS restock in EU, got the full range of products but quite expensive


"small, medium, large, extra large". Very informative.


----------



## EricEricEric

Togashi Shirogami #2 Honyaki Namiukashi Miroir Gyuto 210mm Custom Ziricote – Staysharp Montreal







staysharpmtl.com













Japanese chef knife gyuto MIURA Obidama Fuji Honyaki- Nakagawa Mirrored finish- Size:24cm







miuraknives.com














Japanese chef knife gyuto MIURA Obidama Honyaki- Nakagawa Mirrored ...


Specifications Knife 24cm Blade Length 240mm Overall Length 381mm Blade Thickness 3,2mm Blade Height at Base 58mm Weight 268g Steel Type: Carbon Whit...




miuraknives.com













Yoshikazu Ikeda White#3 Namiukashi Honyaki Gyuto 210mm


Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...




thecooksedge.com


----------



## blokey

7% off site wide at KnS.


----------



## Hauscarl

Reposting this because with the 25% off “RTF” discount code this knife is $195 (free shipping) and it’s gotta be the baddest sub $200 knife out there. His grind sings at this length 









RealSharpKnife.com Japanese knives and Natural stones


Handmade Japanese Kitchen and Pocket Knives, Customized Chef knives, Custom Wa Handles, Chef Tools, Sharpening Stones and Supplies, Japanese Natural Stones. Competitive pricing and free shipping in the United States. Worldwide shipping is available.




realsharpknife.com


----------



## blokey

Tanaka Blue Super Kiridashi









Sakai Kikumori - Tanaka - Super Blue Migaki - Kiridashi - Signed and Serialized


Brand: Sakai KikumoriBlacksmith: Tanaka Uchihamono 田中打刃物Profile: KiridashiSteel Type: Super Blue (Aogami)Total Length: 205mmBlade Length: 47mmThickness: 2.6mmBevel Symmetry: Single BevelHand Orientation: Right HandedWeight: 76g Includes a nice box, A traditional Japanese marking tool, often used...




strataportland.com












Sakai Kikumori - Tanaka - Super Blue Kurouchi - Kiridashi - Signed and Serialized


Brand: Sakai KikumoriBlacksmith: Tanaka Uchihamono 田中打刃物Profile: KiridashiSteel Type: Super Blue (Aogami)Total Length: 201mmBlade Length: 51mmThickness: 2.6mmBevel Symmetry: Single BevelHand Orientation: Right HandedWeight: 76g Includes a nice box, A traditional Japanese marking tool, often...




strataportland.com


----------



## dAtron

ignore this


----------



## tostadas

Tetsujin Metal Flow 240 at Carbon








Tetsujin Hamono Blue 2 Metal Flow Gyuto 240mm


Edge length: 232mmHeight at heel: 50.5mmSpine thickness above heel: 2.8mmWeight: 188g




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Shigefusa Iizuka Santoku Houcyo 165mm（octagonal handle) | Japanese Cutlery Pro Store






www.japanese-cutlery.com


----------



## tostadas

Mizuno honyaki cleaver 230x100 made in 1970s. Vendor said pricing is approx $3600 usd

Just need another 3 or 4 folks that didn't make the massdrop to chip in @BillHanna


----------



## Pikehaus

Not sure if this quite fits but I found a perfect knife to cut my cherry tomatoes for 13% off!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tally-ho

Perfect knife for buttering a baguette in one lateral stroke.


----------



## M1k3

Pikehaus said:


> Not sure if this quite fits but I found a perfect knife to cut my cherry tomatoes for 13% off!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 183256


Line up a pack of them and slice them all at once?


----------



## Ikonaka

M1k3 said:


> Line up a pack of them and slice them all at once?


Yeah, just stick em between two huge serving platters and go to town!


----------



## pjheff

Crocker Cutlery has a used Nafzger Forge paring knife and nakiri from Ben Noffsinger:









Nafzger Forge 52100 paring knife


3.25” 52100 carbon steel paring/fruit knife with wenge handle from Nafzger Forge. This knife is previously owned with very light use. Freshly sharpened. Small chip in the handle material, but a very unique and fun little knife with an extra long handle. I find little blades like this super...




crockercutlery.com













Nafzger Forge 52100 7.25” nakiri


Previously owned 7.25” nakiri in 52100 from Ben Noffsinger of Nafzger Forge. Very light use, but due to a a couple scuffs in the patina, I re etched and sharpened this knife. The handle is maple and black walnut. The handle does have some graying to the maple, so there is a discounted price due...




crockercutlery.com





I have a 9” chef from him in 52100 and don’t see them change hands very often.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Yoshikane western handle suji. First time saw this









Yoshikane Sujihiki 270mm with FREE 3oz Camilia oil







easttowestshoppe.com


----------



## Pikehaus

Ashi Honyaki (Gesshin)


----------



## dAtron

Pikehaus said:


> Ashi Honyaki (Gesshin)
> 
> View attachment 183413


already gone


----------



## superworrier

Was there actually one available?


----------



## Pikehaus

I think there was when I looked some time ago.


----------



## Corradobrit1

superworrier said:


> Was there actually one available?


I think that was an old listing. Its quite far down the list chronologically. As you were, nothing to see here.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Pikehaus said:


> I think there was when I looked some time ago.


Old listing


----------



## Bensonhai

Pikehaus said:


> Ashi Honyaki (Gesshin)
> 
> View attachment 183413


 very nice knife there!


----------



## tostadas

Shoichi Hashimoto Damascus sharpened by Myojin. Dammy core + dammy cladding








Shoichi Hashimoto Yuzan Damascus Gyuto 240mm


Shoichi Hashimoto is a highly skilled and highly recognized blacksmith located in Hiroshima Japan. Known for his incredible abstract damascus art and fixed blades, he began completing kitchen cutlery as well a few years back. The "Yuzan" is one of his most extraordinary culinary offerings...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## LarryG

nexus1935 said:


> Sale at RealSharpKnife.com:


Thx. I picked up a Masakage Kiri 270mm gyotu.


----------



## labor of love

Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo 180mm Nakiri Aogami 1 Kurouchi Yakisugi Cedar


Hand made in Sakai, rustic kurouchi finished iron clad aogami 1 forged by dentoukougeishi master smith Yoshikazu Tanaka and expertly ground by Kyuzo, a sharpener that is very well regarded for his wide double bevel work. Tanaka-san’s treatment of aogami is very highly regarded, he manages to...




bernalcutlery.com





Tanaka Kyuzo nakiri


----------



## sansho

labor of love said:


> Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo 180mm Nakiri Aogami 1 Kurouchi Yakisugi Cedar
> 
> 
> Hand made in Sakai, rustic kurouchi finished iron clad aogami 1 forged by dentoukougeishi master smith Yoshikazu Tanaka and expertly ground by Kyuzo, a sharpener that is very well regarded for his wide double bevel work. Tanaka-san’s treatment of aogami is very highly regarded, he manages to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanaka Kyuzo nakiri



i wonder if the profile is as flat as it looks in the pics. dreamy.


----------



## blokey

Shoichi Hashimoto Yuzan Damascus Gyuto 240mm


Shoichi Hashimoto is a highly skilled and highly recognized blacksmith located in Hiroshima Japan. Known for his incredible abstract damascus art and fixed blades, he began completing kitchen cutlery as well a few years back. The "Yuzan" is one of his most extraordinary culinary offerings...




carbonknifeco.com





Hashimoto and Jiro today at CKC.


----------



## Delat

Pretty amazing Halcyon Forge dropping at 6pm CDT today.


----------



## blokey

Guess what’s in stock








Takada Blue Steel 1 Suiboku Gyuto 240mm (9.4") Custom 50mm Wide Height at Heel Special Model


Shop Japanese knives, knife sharpening stones, Japanese tableware, kitchenware, restaurant supplies and equipments, take out containers, sushi and ramen supplies




mtckitchen.com


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

blokey said:


> Guess what’s in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takada Blue Steel 1 Suiboku Gyuto 240mm (9.4") Custom 50mm Wide Height at Heel Special Model
> 
> 
> Shop Japanese knives, knife sharpening stones, Japanese tableware, kitchenware, restaurant supplies and equipments, take out containers, sushi and ramen supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtckitchen.com


Wow everything has become more pricey. Konosuke FM now looks like a bargain.


----------



## labor of love

Yeah I was thinking the same thing. The 135mm petty is $330 lol


----------



## blokey

Sadly yeah, there’s 10% off coupon for first time shoppers, not much tho.


----------



## MowgFace

Glad I got mine when they were hot off the press. 

I think the Suiboku W#2 was $450 and the Ginsanko $550


----------



## runninscared

blokey said:


> Guess what’s in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takada Blue Steel 1 Suiboku Gyuto 240mm (9.4") Custom 50mm Wide Height at Heel Special Model
> 
> 
> Shop Japanese knives, knife sharpening stones, Japanese tableware, kitchenware, restaurant supplies and equipments, take out containers, sushi and ramen supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtckitchen.com


680 is a lot of scratch for a takada, granted this is the most popular model im betting by far. 

im confused though because the link says 50mm wide height at heel special model. arent these always 50mm? ckc has them listed at 50mm spec. what am i missing?


----------



## labor of love

The wh2 one I owned was 45-46mm ootb so I suppose there is variation


----------



## MowgFace

Both of mine are 225/50


----------



## tostadas

blokey said:


> Sadly yeah, there’s 10% off coupon for first time shoppers, not much tho.


I think that coupon usually excludes Takada, Watanabe, and a few others


----------



## tostadas

Isasmedjan Honyaki 230mm








Isasmedjan | Gyuto 230mm Honyaki 26C3 | Modern Cooking


Jonas's Wa handle Honyaki are some of the best blades around and it seems that from blade to blade they get better and better. This features one of the nicest grinds we have come across, a perfect walkschliff! The Hamon is popping nicely and the stunning black ash and turquoise handle is...




moderncooking.com


----------



## timebard

runninscared said:


> 680 is a lot of scratch for a takada, granted this is the most popular model im betting by far.
> 
> im confused though because the link says 50mm wide height at heel special model. arent these always 50mm? ckc has them listed at 50mm spec. what am i missing?



Not much. I think they're often a hair shy of 50, so maybe the "extra height" version is just them being a little pickier about rejecting the short ones...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Gyuto 243mm


This Gyuto by Matt Sicard features a mirror polished blade with .099" blade stock and 1.733" blade depth at the heel, hidden tang construction. The handle has brass and lapis lazuli spacers with stabilized amboyna burl grip. New from maker.




www.arizonacustomknives.com


----------



## Delat

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Gyuto 243mm
> 
> 
> This Gyuto by Matt Sicard features a mirror polished blade with .099" blade stock and 1.733" blade depth at the heel, hidden tang construction. The handle has brass and lapis lazuli spacers with stabilized amboyna burl grip. New from maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arizonacustomknives.com



He’s been holding out on us with the nice handles!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Delat said:


> He’s been holding out on us with the nice handles!



I remember seeing @MSicardCutlery say that he enjoys making fancy handles. I'd say he's pretty good at it!


----------



## Southpaw

runninscared said:


> 680 is a lot of scratch for a takada, granted this is the most popular model im betting by far.
> 
> im confused though because the link says 50mm wide height at heel special model. arent these always 50mm? ckc has them listed at 50mm spec. what am i missing?



They definitely aren’t always 50mm.
I have two of his 240s at around 46-47 and one 240 at 51, then a 210 that’s at 45.

I doubt this is a special order from MTC, and they’re just trying to use it as an excuse to bump the price.

But @runninscared just a heads up for you, knife specs are listed from just 1 example, and are lots of times not updated from piece to piece. NEVER look at a knife spec and assume all of them are that height, weight, thick etc….


----------



## blokey

Extra height Ashi Ginga at CKC








Ashi Ginga White #2 Gyuto 240mm (Extra Height)


Ashi Hamono makes incredibly high performance knives out of Sakai, Japan. Their knives and known for thinness and superb geometry. These blades have a slight convexity making the cutting feel very enjoyable. Quality control is very important to Ashi. They make their blades, handles, sayas all in...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## captaincaed

WHY IS EXTRA HEIGHT NEEDED


----------



## Chicagohawkie

captaincaed said:


> WHY IS EXTRA HEIGHT NEEDED


Extra price!


----------



## blokey

TBH Ashi Gingas are actually quite short at 46mm.


----------



## blokey

Some interesting event at CKC, but Takada no Hamono T-shirt or hoodie and get a chance to win a 210 white 2 Suiboku.


----------



## Dull_Apex

Yoshimitsu tamahagane (core) santoku available at Aframes









Yoshimitsu Santoku 195mm Tamahagane Blade Knife


Yoshimitsu Santoku 195mm Tamahagane Blade Knife Octagonal shaped Red Sandal Wood Handle with Magnolia wood cover It is my customer collection selling as consignment on our website. It has never been used, and it looks new condition. Approximately, 6 years ago, he asked me to get this knife. It...




aframestokyo.com


----------



## Choppin

gaijin said:


> I don't really know if I post in the right forum now, or if I even break a taboo by writing here... but Maksim @ JNS has posted some old stuff for sale now, including some gyutos with really high profile... like 240 by 60, and a couple of 270 by 70 mm gyutos. Perhaps of interest for some?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minamoto no Masakane Gyuto 240mm wide
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minamoto no Masakane Gyuto 270mm wide
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special - Japanese Natural Stones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If i do break a taboo, let me know in PM.  )



Just checking if anyone got to try one of these. 

I asked Maksim for more detail. He said both are quite blade heavy and stiff, all the way to the tip. The 240mm weights 220g and the 270mm is 370g (!). 

Seem like interesting knives for heavy duty prep, breaking down protein, etc.


----------



## EricEricEric

Shoichi Hashimoto Yuuzan Aogami #2 Shirogami #2 Damascus Twist Gyuto 240mm Snakewood - Staysharp Montreal


Forgeron et Émouleur : Shoichi Hashimoto 造形刃物作家 Zone de production : Hiroshima/ Japon Profil : Gyuto Taille: 240mm Type d’acier: Acier au carbone (oxydable) Acier : Yasuki, Shirogami #2 et Aogami #2, multiple cladding Manche : Snakewood et double corne de buffle octogonale Longueur totale : 390...




staysharpmtl.com


----------



## EricEricEric

Shoichi Hashimoto Yuzan Damascus Gyuto 240mm


Shoichi Hashimoto is a highly skilled and highly recognized blacksmith located in Hiroshima Japan. Known for his incredible abstract damascus art and fixed blades, he began completing kitchen cutlery as well a few years back. The "Yuzan" is one of his most extraordinary culinary offerings...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Thought half a year ago Shoichi was priced around $2000. The price increase is crazy everywhere especially with a 20% drop on JPY value.


----------



## tostadas

Tetsujin Metal Flow 240 is in stock at CKC








Tetsujin Hamono Blue 2 Metal Flow Gyuto 240mm


The Tetsujin series in made in collaboration by blacksmith Toru Tamura and sharpener Naohito Myojin. Hand forged from blue 2 steel and cladded in soft iron. The blade is ground thin and lightly convexed. The finish is an etched technique by Myojin san to show the fine layers in the iron giving...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## sackhoi

Tsukasasaku Kurouchi Nakiri Bocho 司作 黒打 菜切包丁 165mm


· Blade info Craftsman/職人: HinoUra Tsukasa · 日野浦司 Place/地域: Echigo Sanjyo・越後三条打刃物 Steel/鋼: White steel・白紙鋼 Jigane/地金: Modern soft iron・極軟鉄 Blade length/刃長: 165mm Handle length/柄長:127mm Box/箱:Paper box・紙箱付




www.shop.kurashige-tools.com













Tsukasasaku Kurouchi Santoku Bocho 司作 黒打 三徳包丁 165mm


· Blade info Craftsman/職人: Hinoura Tsukasa · 日野浦司 Place/地域: Echigo Sanjyo・越後三条打刃物 Steel/鋼: White steel・白紙鋼 Jigane/地金: Modern soft iron・極軟鉄 Blade length/刃長: 165mm Handle length/柄長:128mm Box/箱:Paper box・紙箱付




www.shop.kurashige-tools.com





Tsukasa iron clad white


----------



## jedy617

sackhoi said:


> Tsukasasaku Kurouchi Nakiri Bocho 司作 黒打 菜切包丁 165mm
> 
> 
> · Blade info Craftsman/職人: HinoUra Tsukasa · 日野浦司 Place/地域: Echigo Sanjyo・越後三条打刃物 Steel/鋼: White steel・白紙鋼 Jigane/地金: Modern soft iron・極軟鉄 Blade length/刃長: 165mm Handle length/柄長:127mm Box/箱:Paper box・紙箱付
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shop.kurashige-tools.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsukasasaku Kurouchi Santoku Bocho 司作 黒打 三徳包丁 165mm
> 
> 
> · Blade info Craftsman/職人: Hinoura Tsukasa · 日野浦司 Place/地域: Echigo Sanjyo・越後三条打刃物 Steel/鋼: White steel・白紙鋼 Jigane/地金: Modern soft iron・極軟鉄 Blade length/刃長: 165mm Handle length/柄長:128mm Box/箱:Paper box・紙箱付
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shop.kurashige-tools.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsukasa iron clad white


Interesting...not sure I have ever seen kurochi/more basic stuff from Tsukasa, only mutsumi....


----------



## Tler

some big takeda cleavers on "to go" available


----------



## tostadas

Do I spy a honyaki?
The maker is... probably the same guy that makes everything else if I had to guess...


----------



## BillHanna

tostadas said:


> Do I spy a honie?


----------



## ethompson

sackhoi said:


> Tsukasasaku Kurouchi Nakiri Bocho 司作 黒打 菜切包丁 165mm
> 
> 
> · Blade info Craftsman/職人: HinoUra Tsukasa · 日野浦司 Place/地域: Echigo Sanjyo・越後三条打刃物 Steel/鋼: White steel・白紙鋼 Jigane/地金: Modern soft iron・極軟鉄 Blade length/刃長: 165mm Handle length/柄長:127mm Box/箱:Paper box・紙箱付
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shop.kurashige-tools.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsukasasaku Kurouchi Santoku Bocho 司作 黒打 三徳包丁 165mm
> 
> 
> · Blade info Craftsman/職人: Hinoura Tsukasa · 日野浦司 Place/地域: Echigo Sanjyo・越後三条打刃物 Steel/鋼: White steel・白紙鋼 Jigane/地金: Modern soft iron・極軟鉄 Blade length/刃長: 165mm Handle length/柄長:128mm Box/箱:Paper box・紙箱付
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shop.kurashige-tools.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsukasa iron clad white



I’m quite proud I saw these Wednesday and didn’t buy the nakiri. Some great looking activity in the iron on these too.


----------



## Reptyle

ethompson said:


> I’m quite proud I saw these Wednesday and didn’t buy the nakiri. Some great looking activity in the iron on these too.


I'm quite proud to say, I saw these and DID buy one of the nakiri.


----------



## JanSubrt




----------



## NBrewster

Pair of knives 210mm Gyuto and 180 Nakiri both in A2 up on Shi.han









180mm AEBL Fillet Knife with Sycamore Handle — shi.han fine knives


This is a rigid, stainless steel Fillet knife. It is thin at the edge but the narrow blade and spine thickness make it suitable for work with bone and cartilage. It will also perform well on other foods but it is not thin enough to be flexible. Blade Length: 172mm Height: 25.9mm Thickness at




www.shihanfineknives.com


----------



## BillHanna

NBrewster said:


> Pair of knives 210mm Gyuto and 180 Nakiri both in A2 up on Shi.han
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 180mm AEBL Fillet Knife with Sycamore Handle — shi.han fine knives
> 
> 
> This is a rigid, stainless steel Fillet knife. It is thin at the edge but the narrow blade and spine thickness make it suitable for work with bone and cartilage. It will also perform well on other foods but it is not thin enough to be flexible. Blade Length: 172mm Height: 25.9mm Thickness at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shihanfineknives.com


165 nakiri


----------



## tostadas

AI&OM got a bunch of various Takeda NAS in stock, including the small cleaver








Takeda Hamono


Located in the heart of Vancouver, B.C's Historic Chinatown, we at Ai & Om believe everything should be approached with passion, knowledge, and care. High-end Japanese knife retailer and sharpening service. Konosuke, Takeda Hamono, Nenohi, Nenox, Morihei, Hisamoto, Ohishi, Akifusa, Kiyoshi Kato...




www.aiandomknives.com


----------



## Jbeercow

Takada Suibokus in stock at Bernal Cutlery 








Takada no Hamono


Mitsuaki Takada has spent many years as a grinder in Sakai and specializes in double bevel hamaguri style convex grinding. He set up his own business, Takada no Hamano, in 2018. He worked for Ashi Hamono for many years, and is very skilled at grinding thin double bevel knives with excellent...




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## Infrared

Kurouchi Nakiri 21.0cm


This Kurouchi Nakiri by Shigefusa features a laminated steel blade with .135" blade stock and 2.394" blade depth, hidden tang construction with a wood handle. Comes with original box. Excellent condition.




www.arizonacustomknives.com


----------



## ethompson

Kaeru Special Blue2 Honyaki Gyuto 240mm Wide


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com





@EricEricEric I think you've been saying for awhile you'd buy one if they were taller, here is your shot.


----------



## tostadas

ethompson said:


> Kaeru Special Blue2 Honyaki Gyuto 240mm Wide
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @EricEricEric I think you've been saying for awhile you'd buy one if they were taller, here is your shot.


I really shouldnt be ordering more, but that is


----------



## esoo

NBrewster said:


> Pair of knives 210mm Gyuto and 180 Nakiri both in A2 up on Shi.han
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 180mm AEBL Fillet Knife with Sycamore Handle — shi.han fine knives
> 
> 
> This is a rigid, stainless steel Fillet knife. It is thin at the edge but the narrow blade and spine thickness make it suitable for work with bone and cartilage. It will also perform well on other foods but it is not thin enough to be flexible. Blade Length: 172mm Height: 25.9mm Thickness at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shihanfineknives.com



How is this not sold yet? if that nakiri was a little longer I'd buy the set in a heartbeat.


----------



## Hauscarl

esoo said:


> How is this not sold yet? if that nakiri was a little longer I'd buy the set in a heartbeat.


A sign of the times my friend


----------



## Bico Doce

You dont see the Kono Tetsujin come up very often. I prefer this one to the Myojin SG2 I had.








Konosuke Tetsujin Blue #2 Gyuto 240mm Khii Laurel Handle (Kasumi)


Brand: Konosuke 幸之祐Blacksmith: TetsuProducing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Blue (Aogami) #2, Soft Iron CladHandle: Khii Laurel OctagonalTotal Length: 393mmEdge Length: 233mmHandle to Tip Length: 250mmBlade Height: 50mmThickness: 3.14mmHandle...




www.aiandomknives.com


----------



## superworrier

Bico Doce said:


> You dont see the Kono Tetsujin come up very often. I prefer this one to the Myojin SG2 I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konosuke Tetsujin Blue #2 Gyuto 240mm Khii Laurel Handle (Kasumi)
> 
> 
> Brand: Konosuke 幸之祐Blacksmith: TetsuProducing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Blue (Aogami) #2, Soft Iron CladHandle: Khii Laurel OctagonalTotal Length: 393mmEdge Length: 233mmHandle to Tip Length: 250mmBlade Height: 50mmThickness: 3.14mmHandle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aiandomknives.com


I don't think these are different from the non-Kono Tetsujins blade wise but the Kono handles are *way* nicer than the H&K wenge on the non-Konos. I just saw though that CKTG has the 210 Kasumi for 330 which is a crazy price honestly.


----------



## esoo

Ai & Om also has the Kono MB up - previous word was that they were made by Mutsumi Hinora. Handles don't look as nice as the previous run (and they don't appear to come with the magentic saya either)









Konosuke MB White #2 Nashiji Kurouchi Gyuto 240mm Burnt Chestnut Handle


Brand: Konosuke 幸之祐 Producing Area: Sanjo, Niigata/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 240mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Shirogami White #2 Soft Stainless Clad Handle: Burnt Chestnut Handle OctagonalHand Orientation: Ambidextrous The pictures and dimensions listed are for reference. As these are...




www.aiandomknives.com












Konosuke MB White #2 Nashiji Kurouchi Gyuto 210mm Khii Chestnut Handle


Brand: Konosuke 幸之祐 Producing Area: Sanjo, Niigata/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 210mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Shirogami White #2 Soft Stainless Clad Handle: Burnt Chestnut Handle Octagonal Come With Saya Hand Orientation: Ambidextrous The pictures and dimensions listed are for reference...




www.aiandomknives.com












Konosuke MB White #2 Nashiji Kurouchi Petty 150mm Khii Chestnut Handle


Brand: Konosuke 幸之祐 Producing Area: Sanjo, Niigata/ Japan Profile: Petty Size: 150mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Shirogami White #2 Soft Stainless Clad Handle: Khii Chestnut OctagonalTotal Length: 282mm Edge Length: 140mm Handle to Tip Length: 158mm Blade Height: 28mm Thickness: 2.75mm...




www.aiandomknives.com


----------



## IMakeOnionsCry

Bico Doce said:


> You dont see the Kono Tetsujin come up very often. I prefer this one to the Myojin SG2 I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konosuke Tetsujin Blue #2 Gyuto 240mm Khii Laurel Handle (Kasumi)
> 
> 
> Brand: Konosuke 幸之祐Blacksmith: TetsuProducing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Blue (Aogami) #2, Soft Iron CladHandle: Khii Laurel OctagonalTotal Length: 393mmEdge Length: 233mmHandle to Tip Length: 250mmBlade Height: 50mmThickness: 3.14mmHandle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aiandomknives.com


Was hoping these would sell out quickly so I didn't have to buy one. Oh well, got a 240 on the way now.


----------



## superworrier

Takedas at CKC in a few days too. Already in store. I was almost tempted but watched the first cut in this video and decided against it


----------



## IMakeOnionsCry

superworrier said:


> I don't think these are different from the non-Kono Tetsujins blade wise but the Kono handles are *way* nicer than the H&K wenge on the non-Konos. I just saw though that CKTG has the 210 Kasumi for 330 which is a crazy price honestly.


I'd spend the extra $50 for the handle upgrade from Ai&Om for sure. Still a great deal though.


----------



## Bico Doce

superworrier said:


> I don't think these are different from the non-Kono Tetsujins blade wise but the Kono handles are *way* nicer than the H&K wenge on the non-Konos. I just saw though that CKTG has the 210 Kasumi for 330 which is a crazy price honestly.


Mine had about a 20 gram difference in blade weight so the Kono was more of a laser than the SG2 for me but both great knives


----------



## superworrier

Bico Doce said:


> Mine had about a 20 gram difference in blade weight so the Kono was more of a laser than the SG2 for me but both great knives


I'm comparing the Tetsujin Hamono (not Myojin SG2) to the Kono. Weird though because I would say the SG2 is more of a laser but honestly could just be individual variation in the blue2 since those are forged. (I would guess SG2 would have less variation being stock removal and all)


----------



## M1k3

Isasmedjan | Gyuto 260mm Aogami Super Stainless Clad | Modern Cooking


A stunning piece of work from Jonas, forged in Aogami Super and clad in 1.4034 stainless steel. Aogami Super core, which is acid etched, and full of beautiful alloy banding. At the spine the knife features black kurouchi and deep forge mark followed by a beautiful reflective statin polish. The...




moderncooking.com


----------



## pjheff

M1k3 said:


> Isasmedjan | Gyuto 260mm Aogami Super Stainless Clad | Modern Cooking
> 
> 
> A stunning piece of work from Jonas, forged in Aogami Super and clad in 1.4034 stainless steel. Aogami Super core, which is acid etched, and full of beautiful alloy banding. At the spine the knife features black kurouchi and deep forge mark followed by a beautiful reflective statin polish. The...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moderncooking.com



Can‘t believe it’s still there. Wouldn’t be if I didn’t have a cleaver from Jonas coming.


----------



## EricEricEric

Takeda NAS Sasanhoa Medium 210mm Érable - Staysharp Montreal


Marque : Takeda 武田刃物工場 Forgeron : Shosui Takeda 武田 松水 Zone de production : Niimi-Okayama/ Japon Profil : Sasanoha Taille : 210 mm Type d’acier : Acier au carbone Acier : Hitachi Bleu Super (Aogami), Stainless Cladd Poignée : Bois d’érable et Bague en Pakka Longueur totale : 353 mm Longueur du...




staysharpmtl.com


----------



## riverrat

IMakeOnionsCry said:


> Was hoping these would sell out quickly so I didn't have to buy one. Oh well, got a 240 on the way now.


They're gone now...seemed like a pretty decent price..


----------



## tostadas

Nigara x myojin








Nigara Hamono Aogami #2 Rainbow Damascus Gyuto 210mm


Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...




thecooksedge.com


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

tostadas said:


> Nigara x myojin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigara Hamono Aogami #2 Rainbow Damascus Gyuto 210mm
> 
> 
> Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecooksedge.com


Everyone is hiring myojin to sharpen their knife now. TF should follow the trend.


----------



## tally-ho

Joke aside, imagining a Fujiwara knife with an almost symmetric and perfect grind makes my brain hurts, it's kind of an oxymoron.
Not mentioning that the price of a 240mm Denka + Myojin would be ugly.


----------



## adam92

Alert for Lefty, there’s a lefty honyaki yanagiba out there in auction, you might like it for the price if you don’t mind project knife.https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/x1055577610?conversionType=browsing_history


----------



## adam92

https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/x1055577610?conversionType=browsing_history


----------



## daddy yo yo

-15% store wide at JNS.

„_Summer Sale 15 % off store wide !!! "with Kanayama exception" _

_While we are away from 24th June to 5th July_“


----------



## xsmx13

daddy yo yo said:


> -15% store wide at JNS.
> 
> „_Summer Sale 15 % off store wide !!! "with Kanayama exception"
> 
> While we are away from 24th June to 5th July_“


Thank you! Just snagged a Y. Tanaka 240!


----------



## superworrier

Yoshikane Kurouchi SLD Damascus Gyuto 210mm


Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...




thecooksedge.com





Yoshi black dammy. 750 buckaroos though. Looks like epic edge has more sizes and at a lower price


----------



## Se1ryu

xsmx13 said:


> Thank you! Just snagged a Y. Tanaka 240!


Which one? Shirogami 1 Damascus or something else?? I wanna buy Yoshi SKD but Someone offer me a good deal on Y Tanaka white 1 Damascus 240mm Gyuto. Now I need to pick one


----------



## Dan-

daddy yo yo said:


> -15% store wide at JNS.
> 
> „_Summer Sale 15 % off store wide !!! "with Kanayama exception"
> 
> While we are away from 24th June to 5th July_“





xsmx13 said:


> Thank you! Just snagged a Y. Tanaka 240!


Thanks again! Finally bought a Toyama 180 nakiri.


----------



## xsmx13

Se1ryu said:


> Which one? Shirogami 1 Damascus or something else?? I wanna buy Yoshi SKD but Someone offer me a good deal on Y Tanaka white 1 Damascus 240mm Gyuto. Now I need to pick one


B1 Kiritsuke! Looking forward to comparing with my Nakagawa x Myojin.

That's a tough one. I keep eyeing the Yoshikane SKD too, but keep getting pulled away by other shiny objects.


----------



## blokey

Se1ryu said:


> Which one? Shirogami 1 Damascus or something else?? I wanna buy Yoshi SKD but Someone offer me a good deal on Y Tanaka white 1 Damascus 240mm Gyuto. Now I need to pick one


Yoshi SKD is a definetly a worthwhile experience, a definitive knife for me in terms of good cutting feel.


----------



## labor of love

blokey said:


> Yoshi SKD is a definetly a worthwhile experience, a definitive knife for me in terms of good cutting feel.


Really can’t wait for YS restock


----------



## Se1ryu

blokey said:


> Yoshi SKD is a definetly a worthwhile experience, a definitive knife for me in terms of good cutting feel.


Yes, I made my decision and getting Yoshi SKD 240mm Nashiji 
Should arrive tomorrow


----------



## blokey

labor of love said:


> Really can’t wait for YS restock


There's a Kono Sumiiro in BST if you are interested.





Traded - Konosuke Sumiiro 240 SLD gyuto


Midweight gyuto, great grind, strong taper, flattish profile (yoshikane-like), slight forward balance, comfy heart-shaped burnt chestnut handle. Comes with original saya and box. Model: Konosuke Sumiiro Specs: 242x50mm, 174g, SLD Bought here: SOLD - Konosuke Sumiiro 240mm gyuto and not...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## labor of love

blokey said:


> There's a Kono Sumiiro in BST if you are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traded - Konosuke Sumiiro 240 SLD gyuto
> 
> 
> Midweight gyuto, great grind, strong taper, flattish profile (yoshikane-like), slight forward balance, comfy heart-shaped burnt chestnut handle. Comes with original saya and box. Model: Konosuke Sumiiro Specs: 242x50mm, 174g, SLD Bought here: SOLD - Konosuke Sumiiro 240mm gyuto and not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


Thanks but I really love YS steel


----------



## Choppin

daddy yo yo said:


> -15% store wide at JNS.
> 
> „_Summer Sale 15 % off store wide !!! "with Kanayama exception"
> 
> While we are away from 24th June to 5th July_“


Had to snag a 210 Toyanabe nakiri, even though it’s my 5th knife purchase this month. Future me, deal with it!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Y‘all buying at JNS after my post, bear in mind that you can only buy what I left!!!


----------



## Choppin

daddy yo yo said:


> Y‘all buying at JNS after my post, bear in mind that you can only buy what I left!!!


What did u get? 

I saw some knives already sold out since the sale started, including favorites like the 180 Toyama nakiri, 165 Mune petty… I’m not sponsored by Maksim or anything, but I would be quick if you guys have your eyes on something…


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Today at 8 pm german time you have the chance to get a Xerxes. It's in 30 minutes.

Alle verfügbaren Messer


----------



## Bico Doce

KDSDeluxe said:


> Today at 8 pm german time you have the chance to get a Xerxes. It's in 30 minutes.
> 
> Alle verfügbaren Messer


Still 1 left... Never mind


----------



## blokey

This seems to be in the same line as Yugiri and Asagiri









Sakai Kikumori / Bernal Cutlery 'Sori' 255mm Kiritsuke Gyuto - Aogami


Sakai Kikumori ‘Sori’ 255mm Kiritsuke Gyuto. Double bevel aogami #1 core with iron and mild steel suminagashi cladding. Octagon magnolia wood and water buffalo ferrule handle. Made from Bernal Cutlery specifications with a sori (“bent” or curved) spine for added clearance and extra curve in the...




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## Southpaw

blokey said:


> This seems to be in the same line as Yugiri and Asagiri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sakai Kikumori / Bernal Cutlery 'Sori' 255mm Kiritsuke Gyuto - Aogami
> 
> 
> Sakai Kikumori ‘Sori’ 255mm Kiritsuke Gyuto. Double bevel aogami #1 core with iron and mild steel suminagashi cladding. Octagon magnolia wood and water buffalo ferrule handle. Made from Bernal Cutlery specifications with a sori (“bent” or curved) spine for added clearance and extra curve in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com


57mm height is really tall for a Sakai knife


----------



## esoo

Kono MB and Tetsujin up at Tosho


----------



## blokey




----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Newnham knives will be opening his books soon.
Get on it


----------



## Matt Jacobs

There are a couple of Nordquist Designs over at Modern Cooking. Looks like both in 52100, I would grab one if I didnt own 3....








Nordquist Designs | Gyuto 245mm "S" Grind | Modern Cooking


Its incredible what Jesse Thompson has achieved with the design on these knives, by using a combination of milling and grinding to create the geometry on the blades he has achieved an incredibly thin, stable and razor sharp cutting edge that exhibits very incredible food release. The super...




moderncooking.com












Nordquist Designs | Bunka 210mm "S" Grind | Modern Cooking


The Nordquist Designs Bunka profile is something unique with its super tall blade, which is very substantial at the spine, 4mm+, making for an incredibly stable and satisfying to cutting action, while the edge and tip of the knife is unbelievably thin and sharp. The edge profile is what you...




moderncooking.com


----------



## silylanjie

I never would thought an Anryu Petty would sell for $600 retail









Brand New O.G. Katsushige Anryu Stainless Clad Migaki Tsuchime Aogami 130mm Petty


This petty was forged by the now retired Katsushige Anryu Stainless Clad Aogami and has the kanji to prove it. We hope it finds a good home!




tokushuknife.com


----------



## superworrier

silylanjie said:


> I never would thought an Anryu Petty would sell for $600 retail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand New O.G. Katsushige Anryu Stainless Clad Migaki Tsuchime Aogami 130mm Petty
> 
> 
> This petty was forged by the now retired Katsushige Anryu Stainless Clad Aogami and has the kanji to prove it. We hope it finds a good home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tokushuknife.com


Well it hasn't sold yet


----------



## Se1ryu

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> Newnham knives will be opening his books soon.
> Get on it
> 
> View attachment 186423


Interesting. If I'm not busy at that time, I will definitely try to come there.


----------



## jurdon

Yo, I heard you like kanji


----------



## Patinated

jurdon said:


> Yo, I heard you like kanji


2 in 1… Knife and wasabi grater!


----------



## BillHanna

jurdon said:


> Yo, I heard you like kanji


----------



## mmiinngg

blokey said:


> View attachment 186421


Any thoughts on this Tanaka iteration?


----------



## superworrier

mmiinngg said:


> Any thoughts on this Tanaka iteration?


Seems “new” but I’d guess it’s probably not actually new (haven’t seen a Yoshihiro one but it’s probably the same sharpener as other Y Tanaka iterations). But we won’t know until it’s released.


----------



## mmiinngg

So a Tanaka yohei with different kanji?


----------



## Matt Jacobs

a couple from Skye Eilers just popped up over at Modern Cooking.
I got a custom from him a couple of months back and it is honestly one of the best knives I have ever used. 









Skey Eilers | Gyuto 220mm Vtoku2 Stainless Clad | Modern Cooking


Skye Eilers hidden tang, western style handles are some of the most beautifully facetted and ergonomic handles we have come across in a long time. Amazingly comfortable, and thoughtfully positioned with regard to the blade edge resulting in a very comfortable grip and cutting action. Beautifully...




moderncooking.com












Skye Eilers | Nakiri 175mm Vtoku2 Stainless Clad | Modern Cooking


In every detail of this knife Skye demonstrates a broad variety of impressive skills. From the clean, even high-performance convex grind and detail work around the riccaso to the incredible fit and finish of the octagonal frame handle. Each element has been perfectly executed. Hand sanded satin...




moderncooking.com


----------



## wrussell92

mmiinngg said:


> So a Tanaka yohei with different kanji?


What makes you say Yohei?


----------



## superworrier

The Zahocho Tanaka AS looks thinner than other iterations. I ordered one but took my time in doing so. Surprisingly, they were sold out in less than 10 minutes so I got lucky I didn’t waffle more


----------



## mmiinngg

wrussell92 said:


> What makes you say Yohei?


I was asking a question 
The finish does look like the hitohira version though, no ?


----------



## superworrier

mmiinngg said:


> I was asking a question
> The finish does look like the hitohira version though, no ?


Reminds me of the kasumi on the FM togo reigo. The Yohei ones look at a bit different to my eye Grind also looks more symmetrical than Yohei but they could be changing things up.


----------



## Southpaw

AS and White paper 2 Yoshikazu Tanaka knices








Goh Umanosuke Yoshihiro x Yoshikazu Tanaka AS gyuto 240mm


Awesome gyuto knife from the one of the best Sakai blacksmith, Yoshikazu Tanaka. A must-have Japanese chef's knife if you prefer a light, thin, and nimble gyuto.




zahocho.com





Anybody know anything about this brand?


----------



## superworrier

Southpaw said:


> AS and White paper 2 Yoshikazu Tanaka knices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goh Umanosuke Yoshihiro x Yoshikazu Tanaka AS gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Awesome gyuto knife from the one of the best Sakai blacksmith, Yoshikazu Tanaka. A must-have Japanese chef's knife if you prefer a light, thin, and nimble gyuto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zahocho.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know anything about this brand?


This is just Yoshihiro but a high end line. They’re mainly known for lower end stuff they sell on Amazon (I think mazaki was one of them) but they also sell high end honyaki (much like Takayuki, Suisin) The sharpener could be anyone (same as the other Tanaka AS) but the choil looked nice to me so I bought it.


----------



## tostadas

Iron clad TF with fine finish and decent heel height. Someone please buy this quick before I end up with another TF project








Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi White #1 Gyuto 240mm Pakka Handle (Fine Finish)


Brand: Morihei 森平Producing Area: Tokyo/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Pakka WesternTotal Length: 378mmEdge Length: 247mmHandle to Tip Length: 250mmBlade Height: 53mmThickness: 2.7mmHandle Length: 126mmWeight...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## Se1ryu

tostadas said:


> Nigara x myojin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigara Hamono Aogami #2 Rainbow Damascus Gyuto 210mm
> 
> 
> Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecooksedge.com


$875 CAD
Is it because Myojin as the sharpener? Of course it is 
I saw Yu Kurosaki x Myojin SG2 Yanagiba 330mm for $2,090.00


----------



## refcast

Theres a sick wrought iron Kiridashi for sale on Yahoo auction right now, crazy textured skin, rough raw wrought skin


----------



## tag98

tostadas said:


> Iron clad TF with fine finish and decent heel height. Someone please buy this quick before I end up with another TF project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi White #1 Gyuto 240mm Pakka Handle (Fine Finish)
> 
> 
> Brand: Morihei 森平Producing Area: Tokyo/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron CladHandle: Pakka WesternTotal Length: 378mmEdge Length: 247mmHandle to Tip Length: 250mmBlade Height: 53mmThickness: 2.7mmHandle Length: 126mmWeight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com


Hey now, ive seen your previous tf projects and would be thrilled to buy it off you once its all done up and your bored of it!


----------



## Acidfly

jedy617 said:


> I want the ikeda aogami super honyaki but I think knifewears prices are kind of insane. If it was $7-800 cheaper then maybe.


Only 1 left on their site now.


----------



## ethompson

refcast said:


> Theres a sick wrought iron Kiridashi for sale on Yahoo auction right now, crazy textured skin, rough raw wrought skin


Uh… pm me link plz


----------



## refcast

@Greasylake @ethompson 

@Greasylake wanted it so talk with him so you don't start a bidding war haha


----------



## jedy617

Acidfly said:


> Only 1 left on their site now.


Took a long time to sell one


----------



## ethompson

refcast said:


> @Greasylake @ethompson
> 
> @Greasylake wanted it so talk with him so you don't start a bidding war haha



For my own good and his benefit, guess I’ll defer


----------



## Greasylake

Used Sugimoto #7









美品｜杉本 中華包丁 7号 OMS 220mm 鋼製 ツバ付... - ヤフオク!


■商品名杉本 中華包丁 7号 OMS 220mm 鋼製 ツバ付ハンドル■詳細刃渡り：約 221 mm (切先からアゴまで)刃の幅：約 92 mm (刃元周辺)刃の厚さ：約 4 mm (刃元部峰側)重量：約 488 g・包丁の採寸箇所は、当店の包丁各部詳細ページをご参照ください。・当店の主観による採寸となります。多少の誤差はご容赦ください。■画像詳細な商品画像を確認する■状態美品■付属品画像にあるものが全てです。■外観・刃には僅かな減りがございます。・切先・刃先は概ね綺麗な状態です。・刀身には、若干の錆・傷・



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## tostadas

Mazaki restock at CKC








Mazaki


Naoki Mazaki is a younger knife maker located in Sanjo, Niigata. He currently works alone in his shop so everything from forging to handling is done by him. He specializes in forging Shirogami 2 steel with iron cladding. The final geometry is adjusted by hand on whetstones.




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## sansho

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B076NFGJZD/
one 12.6" proline skillet left at $225. i think that's the cheapest i've seen it.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

sansho said:


> https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B076NFGJZD/
> one 12.6" proline skillet left at $225. i think that's the cheapest i've seen it.


They cost 99 dollars a few years ago.


----------



## sansho

they weren't on my radar a few years ago, but that's crazy.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

sansho said:


> they weren't on my radar a few years ago, but that's crazy.


Ha, Covid hit the radar. Everything is crazy now!


----------



## sansho

the 12.6" one was 100 bucks? do you remember when/where?

in early 2018, they were still >$200 on amazon.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

I changed back to non stick, don’t remember where it was, but pan was a beast. I’d buy again if I were to go back to SS. Just staying with Cast and NS for now.


----------



## tostadas

Takeda restock also at ckc








Takeda Hamono


Takeda Hamono was founded in 1920 and moved to Niimi in 1951. Shosui Takeda is a third generation blacksmith and is ranked among the highest in Japan. We are very proud to carry Takeda as we have used his knives in professional kitchens for years and fell in love with them very quickly. We know...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## jonnachang

tostadas said:


> Mazaki restock at CKC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki
> 
> 
> Naoki Mazaki is a younger knife maker located in Sanjo, Niigata. He currently works alone in his shop so everything from forging to handling is done by him. He specializes in forging Shirogami 2 steel with iron cladding. The final geometry is adjusted by hand on whetstones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com


Wish he’d go back to the 2018-2019 profile.


----------



## Jovidah

I mostly don't understand why they're still slapping those cheap walnut-bolster knives on. Weren't those pretty universally despised?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Jovidah said:


> I mostly don't understand why they're still slapping those cheap walnut-bolster knives on.


Exactly because of that: the price remains cheap plus those ugly handles immediately push additional sales (buying an extra handle).


----------



## wrussell92

Tanaka x Kyuzo B1 Ku Extra Height 240, 165 petty, and 180 nakiri in stock at Protooling. 









Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo | 240mm Kurouchi Gyuto Knife - Extra Height


Hitohira Japan's new taller design of the Blue #1 Tanaka Kyuzo Gyuto knife is something special. Hand crafted by Yoshikazu Tanaka and sharpened by Kyuzo, limited numbers available. Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Japanese Knife 240mm Kurouchi Gyuto Knife - Extra Height Tanaka Blacksmith Kyuzo Sharpener...




protooling.com.au













Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo | 165mm Petty Knife (Blue #1) - Extra Height


This stunning high carbon petty is a new design by Hitohira Japan, much taller than most petty knives. It's the perfect shape for, well, just about anything. We absolutely love this profile. Hand crafted by Yoshikazu Tanaka and sharpened by Kyuzo in Aogami #1. Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Japanese...




protooling.com.au













Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo | 180mm Nakiri Knife (Blue #1) - Kaku


This knife is a special design ordered from Tanaka, with an amazing grind carried out by Kyuzo. Taller and much flatter in profile it is very thin behind the edge and (unsurprisingly) cuts extremely well. Completed with a Yakusugi Cedar handle these knives are likely to not be available for some...




protooling.com.au


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Jovidah said:


> I mostly don't understand why they're still slapping those cheap walnut-bolster knives on. Weren't those pretty universally despised?


Those 2 damascus have been there like forever. Even with the discount the 240 never sells. I guess after all the market doesn’t support the volume and high price of those fancier Mazakis.


----------



## Jovidah

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Those 2 damascus have been there like forever. Even with the discount the 240 never sells. I guess after all the market doesn’t support the volume and high price of those fancier Mazakis.


Maybe they would if it came with a handle worthy of the price. But pairing a knife at such a price point with such a cheapo handle is just insulting to the customer.


----------



## tostadas

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Those 2 damascus have been there like forever. Even with the discount the 240 never sells. I guess after all the market doesn’t support the volume and high price of those fancier Mazakis.


Also, for those looking for damascus cladding for some bling, other options for quality dammy knives include Toyama, Y Tanaka, Nakagawa x Myojin, etc. And these all come in at around half the price. It's hard to justify that price for a Mazaki damascus unless you are absolutely in love with that particular knife style.


----------



## superworrier

The asymmetry around Mazaki dammy pricing is strange too. ~300 for the migaki, and ~1500 for the dammy. The others are more like 500 and 800. Although I suppose the honsanmai Mazaki is ~500, but it's still a bigger difference. I guess though the Mazaki one is hand-laminated damascus, and is similar in price to the Nihei and Manaka ones.


----------



## tostadas

Tetsujin Metal Flow 240








Tetsujin Metal Flow Blue #2 Gyuto 240mm - Blade Only


Tetsujin Hamono Metal Flow Blue #2. These are made by the blacksmith Tamura Toru and the sharpener Naohito Myojin. Specifications Blacksmith: Tetsu Sharpener : Myojin Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 240mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Blue (Aogami) #2, Soft Iron...



sugicutlery.com




Nakagawa x Myojin B#1 Damascus 240








Nakagawa Myojin B1 Damascus Gyuto 240mm - Blade Only


Satoshi Nakagawa San was the only disciple and successor to the Kenichi Shiraki San After Mr. Shiraki retired, he was tasked with forging knives at Shiraki's workshop. Mr. Nakagawa became independent in 2021 and founded his own workshop Sharpener : Myojin Naohito HRC : 62 Cladding : Iron...



sugicutlery.com


----------



## blokey

Fredrik Spare 240mm Honyaki Gyuto — PiercingKnives


Honyaki Gyuto crafted by Fredrik Spare out of Sweden. Only three of these knives are available. These Gyuto are sporting gentle distill tapers that lead into thin edges and tips. Perfect for performance in the kitchen. The spine and choil on these knives have all been rounded for user comfort, and I




www.piercingknives.com




Fredrik Spåre Honyakis.


----------



## shinyunggyun

Nakagawa X Myojin Blue #1 Damascus 240mm Gyuto Blade Only


Shop Nakagawa Myojin Core Steel: Aogami #1 / Blue #1 Carbon Steel Cladding: Iron Damascus Handle: Blade Only at Tokushu Knife.




tokushuknife.com


----------



## Homechef

shinyunggyun said:


> Nakagawa X Myojin Blue #1 Damascus 240mm Gyuto Blade Only
> 
> 
> Shop Nakagawa Myojin Core Steel: Aogami #1 / Blue #1 Carbon Steel Cladding: Iron Damascus Handle: Blade Only at Tokushu Knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tokushuknife.com


Anyone have any comments on these? I’ve got knives I like from both. Feels like these two could put out some nasty stuff


----------



## shinyunggyun

Homechef said:


> Anyone have any comments on these? I’ve got knives I like from both. Feels like these two could put out some nasty stuff


Well, this is just my personal opinion, but these are among the best gyutos that I’ve ever used. Great heat treat, great grind, and really comfortable to cut with. I ended up getting two of them.


----------



## Homechef

shinyunggyun said:


> Well, this is just my personal opinion, but these are among the best gyutos that I’ve ever used. Great heat treat, great grind, and really comfortable to cut with. I ended up getting two of them.


Thanks for that!


----------



## 12oy13oy

This Denka from SKS seems to be priced pretty fair...? (570 CAD) 









Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka Gyuto 210 mm


Blade Length 210 mm Total Length 357 mm Steel Aogomi Super Handle Magnolia Ferrule Buffalo Horn Rockwell 65 Height Spine to heel 52 mm Width at Spine 3 mm Weight 166 grams "I want to create amazing and inspirational knives that appeal to the hearts of the users." Well, Fujiwara-san, I...



sharpknifeshop.com


----------



## jedy617

12oy13oy said:


> This Denka from SKS seems to be priced pretty fair...? (570 CAD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka Gyuto 210 mm
> 
> 
> Blade Length 210 mm Total Length 357 mm Steel Aogomi Super Handle Magnolia Ferrule Buffalo Horn Rockwell 65 Height Spine to heel 52 mm Width at Spine 3 mm Weight 166 grams "I want to create amazing and inspirational knives that appeal to the hearts of the users." Well, Fujiwara-san, I...
> 
> 
> 
> sharpknifeshop.com


wow that is a great price. Grabbed one because why not, never had a tf.


----------



## shinyunggyun

TESSHU Yanagiba Damascus 300mm Blue I steel blade Sashimi Knife


TESSHU Yanagiba Damascus 300mm Blue I steel blade Knife With octagonal shaped Ho Handle @@@ Ho wood cover is available separately. It is [email protected]@@ Please click here to see the wood cover TESSHU is our Japanese cooking knife brand name which is made by selected very skillful craftsmen in Sakai...




aframestokyo.com





A satoshi nakagawa blue #1 sharpened by kawakita.


----------



## jurdon

stainless clad Tanaka Kyuzo back in stock at Bernal








Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo 240mm Gyuto Stainless Clad Aogami 1 Ziricote Han


Stainless clad aogami 1 forged by dentoukougeishi master smith Yoshikazu Tanaka whose treatment of aogami is very highly regarded, he manages to incorporate both toughness, ease of sharpening with excellent edge formation with long edge life. Tanaka-san’s top level forging and heat treatments...




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## bahamaroot

jurdon said:


> stainless clad Tanaka Kyuzo back in stock at Bernal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo 240mm Gyuto Stainless Clad Aogami 1 Ziricote Han
> 
> 
> Stainless clad aogami 1 forged by dentoukougeishi master smith Yoshikazu Tanaka whose treatment of aogami is very highly regarded, he manages to incorporate both toughness, ease of sharpening with excellent edge formation with long edge life. Tanaka-san’s top level forging and heat treatments...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com


With a hefty price hike ....


----------



## blokey

bahamaroot said:


> With a hefty price hike ....


Seems to match the stainless cladded Tanaka I saw on Tosho last time.


----------



## bahamaroot

blokey said:


> Seems to match the stainless cladded Tanaka I saw on Tosho last time.


I paid less than $600 for one at Carbon and this is the last one I saw at Bernal Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo 240mm Gyuto Stainless Clad Aogami 1 Taihei Ebony


----------



## wrussell92

bahamaroot said:


> I paid less than $600 for one at Carbon and this is the last one I saw at Bernal Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo 240mm Gyuto Stainless Clad Aogami 1 Taihei Ebony


Yep +$120-$140 in the last few months!! To be fair this isn’t a Bernal thing, who is just passing along Hitohira’s latest msrp. Hitohira is raising prices across the board, and with the hype (in part driven by these forums) it doesn’t seem to be hurting their ability to sell the few pieces that hit the shops every month.









Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Blue #1 Stainless Clad Gyuto 240mm Ziricote Handle


Sharpener: Kyuzo Kyuzo’s father Heihachi is one of the busiest sharpeners in Sakai. Heihachi’s workshop room and corridor were always filled with knives waiting to be sharpened. Although Kyuzo initially worked under his father to learn the foundation of rough sharpening, eventually he became a...




hitohira-japan.com


----------



## superworrier

They were 650 for sure in December at CKC. They actually released the next batch at a lower price though (600).


----------



## ethompson

With the depreciation of the Yen and the macro economic situation more broadly, it was only a matter of time before some of that got passed on to consumers. I’ve heard through some smaller shops in Japan 25%+ hikes from Sanjo are happening on all new orders…


----------



## EricEricEric

Get your knives fast before they double in price


----------



## Knivperson

superworrier said:


> Takedas at CKC in a few days too. Already in store. I was almost tempted but watched the first cut in this video and decided against it



Excellent food release. Just like an axe would have.


----------



## Jovidah

ethompson said:


> With the depreciation of the Yen and the macro economic situation more broadly, it was only a matter of time before some of that got passed on to consumers. I’ve heard through some smaller shops in Japan 25%+ hikes from Sanjo are happening on all new orders…


Not to nitpick but shouldn't depreciation of the yen make things from Japan cheaper instead of more expensive?


----------



## ethompson

Jovidah said:


> Not to nitpick but shouldn't depreciation of the yen make things from Japan cheaper instead of more expensive?


Unless they raise prices as compensation for that, which is partially what’s happening.


----------



## Ikonaka

Jovidah said:


> Not to nitpick but shouldn't depreciation of the yen make things from Japan cheaper instead of more expensive?


You'd think that, but being that they do so much business w/ overseas retailers, they're more keenly aware than most that they're getting hurt on the exchange.


----------



## superworrier

Weak yen should lower prices (all else equal, yes, even when you consider their cost of imported goods goes up, it all ends up cancelling out). However, demand + rising materials prices + their awareness of their market position offsets all of that.


----------



## iandustries

ethompson said:


> With the depreciation of the Yen and the macro economic situation more broadly, it was only a matter of time before some of that got passed on to consumers. I’ve heard through some smaller shops in Japan 25%+ hikes from Sanjo are happening on all new orders…



Shouldnt this end up being cheaper since USD has strengthened against the yen? Most of these retailers cost is local and purchased in Yen, no? I would think the price will be lowered and not higher. Take prices at Miura for example. Purchasing in JPY gives you a discount vs their USD prices.

I think the raising prices is more a factor of 'because they can' vs increasing costs for the retailers.


----------



## ethompson

iandustries said:


> Shouldnt this end up being cheaper since USD has strengthened against the yen? Most of these retailers cost is local and purchased in Yen, no? I would think the price will be lowered and not higher. Take prices at Miura for example. Purchasing in JPY gives you a discount vs their USD prices.
> 
> I think the raising prices is more a factor of 'because they can' vs increasing costs for the retailers.


Yes, the immediate, short-term effect is that for current stock items foreign purchasers often get higher value. However, for retailers who do much or most of their business outside of their domestic market - and Im inclined to believe that there are more high-end Japanese knives sold outside of Japan than within - this can result in some unfavorable price pressures. Larger companies that deal primarily in exports, tend to raise their prices in this type of situation.

It's not that the yen depreciates and all the sudden US customers are paying more from Japanese retailers - you correctly identify the opposite is the case. It's that primarily dollar denominated business (like, say the Sakai and Sanjo wholesalers) suddenly feel price pressures and raise their wholesale prices, which eventually gets passed along to the consumer. It is important to remember that the larger knife making regions are functionally cartels (in the economic, not popular sense - implying NOTHING sinister here). For instance I've heard from a Japanese retailer that many Sanjo makers got together and agreed on price hikes for wholesale orders moving forward to help combat their exposure to a depreciating yen and other macro-economic trends. Prices at the wholesale level take time to trickle down to domestic consumers.

Anyways... regardless of cause, I won't be surprised to see knives we've been used to paying $300-500 for move up into the $450-850 territory. And knives that may have retailed for $1,200 might soon be much more. I was quoted about ¥300k for a Shig Kitaeji yanagi recently from separate sellers...

TL;DR - currency depreciation might cause short term value for us knife buyers buying straight from Japan but long term is liable to lead to price hikes to compensate (or more than compensate) from wholesalers

*I am not an economist, so could be totally off base in my understanding here. Additionally many have far superior understanding of the Japanese knife market than I, I’d defer to them if new info comes up.


----------



## Jovidah

I think it's more of a supply and demand thing. Demand grew due to corona as a lot more people got into the hobby. Supply was largely stable as there simply aren't hordes of youngsters aching to become blacksmiths. So why wouldn't you raise prices for sitting in a dark hot forge all day when you can't keep up with demand anyway? Especially when the market is indicating that plenty of people will buy at any price regardless.


----------



## superworrier

I think while currency depreciation could cause an increase in price in yen, it would even out when converted back to USD. I agree it’s probably more supply and demand plus general inflation. Also inflation is a good cover to increase prices anyway


----------



## superworrier

FWIW a lot of these price increases are actually not new at all, it’s just that the orders at the higher prices are finally arriving


----------



## Jovidah

Yeah these price increases have been happening for the last 5-10 years, especially amongst the more popular knives. A Masamoto KS used to be something like 250 dollars.


----------



## shinyunggyun

Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka Stainless Clad Kurouchi Tsuchime 240mm Gyuto with Magnolia and Horn Wa Handle


Master Fujiwara is globally acclaimed for creating not only stunning knives, but incredibly high-performance knives. His work has a rustic fit and finish which for those keen on wanting to learn how to polish a spine or choil, is even better given you'll end up with a high-performance knife and...




tokushuknife.com


----------



## Se1ryu

Better call Leo said:


> Yu Kurosaki A2 Yanagiba 270mm
> 
> 
> About the Shape -Yanagibas are long, thin, single-bevel knives ground and sharpened on one side. Translating to “willow’s leaf,” they’re graceful and elegant like their name suggests. Yanagibas are commonly used for slicing sashimi, but can also be used for carving other meats like roast beef...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knifewear.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I see a You Kurosaki Yanagi. Also it's the first time I see him use Blue2 steel.





Better call Leo said:


> Yu Kurosaki A2 Yanagiba 270mm
> 
> 
> About the Shape -Yanagibas are long, thin, single-bevel knives ground and sharpened on one side. Translating to “willow’s leaf,” they’re graceful and elegant like their name suggests. Yanagibas are commonly used for slicing sashimi, but can also be used for carving other meats like roast beef...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knifewear.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I see a You Kurosaki Yanagi. Also it's the first time I see him use Blue2 steel.


Yup, it is very rare knife. Beautiful f&f by Yu Kurosaki san. Nice round choil for comfort. Polish spine, choil...just feel good in the hand.


----------



## Barmoley

ethompson said:


> Yes, the immediate, short-term effect is that for current stock items foreign purchasers often get higher value. However, for retailers who do much or most of their business outside of their domestic market - and Im inclined to believe that there are more high-end Japanese knives sold outside of Japan than within - this can result in some unfavorable price pressures. Larger companies that deal primarily in exports, tend to raise their prices in this type of situation.
> 
> It's not that the yen depreciates and all the sudden US customers are paying more from Japanese retailers - you correctly identify the opposite is the case. It's that primarily dollar denominated business (like, say the Sakai and Sanjo wholesalers) suddenly feel price pressures and raise their wholesale prices, which eventually gets passed along to the consumer. It is important to remember that the larger knife making regions are functionally cartels (in the economic, not popular sense - implying NOTHING sinister here). For instance I've heard from a Japanese retailer that many Sanjo makers got together and agreed on price hikes for wholesale orders moving forward to help combat their exposure to a depreciating yen and other macro-economic trends. Prices at the wholesale level take time to trickle down to domestic consumers.
> 
> Anyways... regardless of cause, I won't be surprised to see knives we've been used to paying $300-500 for move up into the $450-850 territory. And knives that may have retailed for $1,200 might soon be much more. I was quoted about ¥300k for a Shig Kitaeji yanagi recently from separate sellers...
> 
> TL;DR - currency depreciation might cause short term value for us knife buyers buying straight from Japan but long term is liable to lead to price hikes to compensate (or more than compensate) from wholesalers
> 
> *I am not an economist, so could be totally off base in my understanding here. Additionally many have far superior understanding of the Japanese knife market than I, I’d defer to them if new info comes up.


The increase in price for knives for external buyers due to yen dropping would only make sense if a Japanese maker bought steel or tools from the outside of Japan. For example if Japanese makers are using Swedish steel for their knives and yen fell vs sek then this could cause some increase, but that should be more than compensated by yen falling since steel is a small portion of the price of a knife. Prices are definitely rising, but it is not due to yen falling against other currencies. It seems to be mostly driven by much higher demand from external buyers willing to pay higher prices and possible less supply due to less Japanese makers, but this is not clear and might be relatively temporary. The increased demand seems to be the major driving force.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Shinichi cited fuel, steel and wood for his increase:






NEWS | WATANABE BLADE


News: Exibition information, new products, new pages and notices.




www.kitchen-knife.jp





I know in my manufacturing work, we're starting to see price hikes of 25-50% on a LOT of goods and services.


----------



## silylanjie

Not sure if anyone is interested.. Shibata Kotetsu in-stock at RSK (Dustin)

Code: "USA" for 20% off








Shibata Koutetsu


Kotetsu( Ironclad) knives are named after the first destroyer made by the Japanese navy. They all have a defining feature of a drop tip. Kotetsu is product of of Takayuki Shibata. Shibata-san has Kotetsu knives forged at Takefu knife village and does the sharpening himself. Shibata-san is a...




realsharpknife.com


----------



## blokey

I know it's no longer available, but seriously this looks awesome.








Spåre X OB Gyuto 220mm Modern Wrought Aogami Super Core


What is Modern Wrought? I hear you say. Well for all you whisky drinkers out there, it’s like a solera. Jerarmie “Jezz” Heywood of Oblivion Blades has been producing Modern Wrought for several years now. He produces the cladding by sourcing premium steels from used car parts, which he stacks and...




moderncooking.com





Also Alex Horn is running a 15% on his website, code is on his instagram.


----------



## blokey

silylanjie said:


> Not sure if anyone is interested.. Shibata Kotetsu in-stock at RSK (Dustin)
> 
> Code: "USA" for 20% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shibata Koutetsu
> 
> 
> Kotetsu( Ironclad) knives are named after the first destroyer made by the Japanese navy. They all have a defining feature of a drop tip. Kotetsu is product of of Takayuki Shibata. Shibata-san has Kotetsu knives forged at Takefu knife village and does the sharpening himself. Shibata-san is a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realsharpknife.com


His SG2 is treated to 65-66? That's pretty high. I'm more of medium grind guy now but this is really tempting.


----------



## jedy617

blokey said:


> His SG2 is treated to 65-66? That's pretty high. I'm more of medium grind guy now but this is really tempting.


That has to be wrong, don't think sg2 can reach that high. Maybe it's copied over from the AS? As far as I know 63(maybe 64) is the tippy top for sg2.


----------



## blokey

jedy617 said:


> That has to be wrong, don't think sg2 can reach that high. Maybe it's copied over from the AS? As far as I know 63(maybe 64) is the tippy top for sg2.


I remember Sukenari treat theirs to 64-65, that's the hardest I can think of.


----------



## jedy617

blokey said:


> I remember Sukenari treat theirs to 64-65, that's the hardest I can think of.


From what I have seen, sukenari is advertised at 62-64, and 63. Regardless I don't think 64+ is actually possible, going to ask my knifemaker friend.


----------



## blokey

jedy617 said:


> From what I have seen, sukenari is advertised at 62-64, and 63. Regardless I don't think 64+ is actually possible, going to ask my knifemaker friend.


I got the number from Sugi, seems like they overstated the number too. Others list Sukenari SG2 more in 63 lines.


----------



## tally-ho

blokey said:


> I know it's no longer available, but seriously this looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spåre X OB Gyuto 220mm Modern Wrought Aogami Super Core
> 
> 
> What is Modern Wrought? I hear you say. Well for all you whisky drinkers out there, it’s like a solera. Jerarmie “Jezz” Heywood of Oblivion Blades has been producing Modern Wrought for several years now. He produces the cladding by sourcing premium steels from used car parts, which he stacks and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moderncooking.com


@DrEriksson could tell more about it as this knife seems to be from a massdrop he organized.
Here's more info about it.


----------



## blokey

tally-ho said:


> @DrEriksson could tell more about it as this knife seems to be from a massdrop he organized.
> Here's more info about it.


I saw that Collab on Spåre's Instagram, too. I don't think that's the same collab tho, the 20 blades are between Smedja Aspen and Spåre, while this one is Spåre and Oblivion blades.


----------



## Greasylake

Y. Kato cleaver in R2, only 175mm tho



https://jp.mercari.com/item/m80085421510


----------



## Logan A.

blokey said:


> Fredrik Spare 240mm Honyaki Gyuto — PiercingKnives
> 
> 
> Honyaki Gyuto crafted by Fredrik Spare out of Sweden. Only three of these knives are available. These Gyuto are sporting gentle distill tapers that lead into thin edges and tips. Perfect for performance in the kitchen. The spine and choil on these knives have all been rounded for user comfort, and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.piercingknives.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fredrik Spåre Honyakis.


Looks Familiar!


----------



## blokey

Greasylake said:


> Y. Kato cleaver in R2, only 175mm tho
> 
> 
> 
> https://jp.mercari.com/item/m80085421510


KnS just got them in stock too, but list it as 180mm.








Yoshimi Kato SG2/R2 Large Nakiri (Chuka) 180mm with K&S Ebony Octagonal Handle


The large Nakiri from Yoshimi Kato is a very unique knife. This is a stainless cladded knife with the SG2/R2 powder steel core. The knife is ground super thin behind the edge, and at only 178mm in length, it feels very nimble. I like that you can get the same functionality as a normal Chinese...



knivesandstones.us


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand




----------



## Southpaw

jedy617 said:


> From what I have seen, sukenari is advertised at 62-64, and 63. Regardless I don't think 64+ is actually possible, going to ask my knifemaker friend.



66 is Sukenari’s number for Blue Super


----------



## runninscared

Southpaw said:


> 66 is Sukenari’s number for Blue Super



I think the 62-64 comment was referring to the sg2 line


----------



## RevJoe

Any know anything about this Masashi over at knfiewear. Think it's Masashi Yamamoto


----------



## silylanjie

RevJoe said:


> Any know anything about this Masashi over at knfiewear. Think it's Masashi Yamamoto


I think Masashi-san discontinued his old line and started new line Kaijin and Kokuen.









Masashi Yamamoto


Masashi-san started his own workshop in 2013, after learning the family trade alongside his older brother Kazuomi at Yoshikane Hamono. He specializes in a regional forging style passed down in his family that focuses on forging blades as close to the final shape as possible, resulting in less...




knifewear.com


----------



## esoo

RevJoe said:


> Any know anything about this Masashi over at knfiewear. Think it's Masashi Yamamoto



Yes it is him. Knifewear says that in their newsletter.


----------



## Southpaw

runninscared said:


> I think the 62-64 comment was referring to the sg2 line


Yeah I was saying that’s where he got 66 from.


----------



## blokey

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> View attachment 188481


240mm ss gyuto gone after just up for minutes.


----------



## MOTiger

Five smaller Isasmedjans up at Knives for Chefs UK. They do ship to the US and VAT (about 20%) goes away after you add to cart.






Isasmedjan


Isasmedjan was founded in 2019 in Sweden by Jonas Johnson Today Isasmedjan signifies craftsmanship and the beautiful and unique knives are all made




www.knivesforchefs.co.uk


----------



## NBrewster

Korin has 20% off all knives right now.

Good time to pick up something from suisin if you're in the market.


----------



## enrico l

Does anyone know what all the hype is for Anryu knives with the older kanji? I've seen people either say it's just bs because he probably hasn't been forging them for years or they really value them. What's the deal?


----------



## Chicagohawkie

enrico l said:


> Does anyone know what all the hype is for Anryu knives with the older kanji? I've seen people either say it's just bs because he probably hasn't been forging them for years or they really value them. What's the deal?


Nothing more than basic takfu knives. About as basic as can be.


----------



## superworrier

Just that he’s old and retired. Before he retired no one cared. I suspect Ryky is involved.


----------



## IMakeOnionsCry

Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #1 Yanagiba 300mm Ebony Handle


Brand: Konosuke 幸之祐 Profile: YanagibaSize: 300mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Blue (Aogami) #1 , Soft Iron Cladded Handle: Ebony & Black Buffalo HornTotal Length: 457mm Edge Length: 291mm Handle to Tip Length: 317mm Blade Height: 31mm Thickness: 4.11mm Handle Length: 140mm Weight: 250gHand...




www.aiandomknives.com


----------



## IMakeOnionsCry

IMakeOnionsCry said:


> Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #1 Yanagiba 300mm Ebony Handle
> 
> 
> Brand: Konosuke 幸之祐 Profile: YanagibaSize: 300mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Blue (Aogami) #1 , Soft Iron Cladded Handle: Ebony & Black Buffalo HornTotal Length: 457mm Edge Length: 291mm Handle to Tip Length: 317mm Blade Height: 31mm Thickness: 4.11mm Handle Length: 140mm Weight: 250gHand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aiandomknives.com


…and it’s gone.


----------



## Nemo

Tanaka R2 Damascus Gyuto 240mm with Ironwood Western Handle and K&S Wenge Saya


The unicorn of all knives, Tanaka R2 ironwood line. The R2 powdered steel is hardened to 62+ HRC and forged with 32-layer damascus cladding. Measurements 240 mm Weight 256 g Total Length 368 mm Tip to Heel Length 236 mm Blade Height at Heel 50.6 mm Width of Spine Above Heel 2.6 mm Width of...




www.knivesandstones.com.au


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Toyama kurouchi aogami#2 nakiri 180mm and 210mm​








Watanabe & Toyama | Zahocho Knives Tokyo


Veteran knife enthusiasts and pro chefs love these Japanese knives. Everyone raves about that excellent heat treatment and amazing cross-sectional geometry. Cuts like a champ!




zahocho.com


----------



## Homechef

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> Toyama kurouchi aogami#2 nakiri 180mm and 210mm​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watanabe & Toyama | Zahocho Knives Tokyo
> 
> 
> Veteran knife enthusiasts and pro chefs love these Japanese knives. Everyone raves about that excellent heat treatment and amazing cross-sectional geometry. Cuts like a champ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zahocho.com


277g on the 210….someone please buy this. I can only hold off for so long!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Homechef said:


> 277g on the 210….someone please buy this. I can only hold off for so long!


Who bought the 240mm kurouchi gyuto. Damn it


----------



## Se1ryu

IMakeOnionsCry said:


> Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #1 Yanagiba 300mm Ebony Handle
> 
> 
> Brand: Konosuke 幸之祐 Profile: YanagibaSize: 300mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Blue (Aogami) #1 , Soft Iron Cladded Handle: Ebony & Black Buffalo HornTotal Length: 457mm Edge Length: 291mm Handle to Tip Length: 317mm Blade Height: 31mm Thickness: 4.11mm Handle Length: 140mm Weight: 250gHand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aiandomknives.com


Good blade and I love that wave pattern on the back . Too bad the blond horn ferrule is translucent and you can see the glue inside them.


----------



## Se1ryu

Nemo said:


> Tanaka R2 Damascus Gyuto 240mm with Ironwood Western Handle and K&S Wenge Saya
> 
> 
> The unicorn of all knives, Tanaka R2 ironwood line. The R2 powdered steel is hardened to 62+ HRC and forged with 32-layer damascus cladding. Measurements 240 mm Weight 256 g Total Length 368 mm Tip to Heel Length 236 mm Blade Height at Heel 50.6 mm Width of Spine Above Heel 2.6 mm Width of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.knivesandstones.com.au


The handle is pretty comfortable. I tried one 210mm gyuto at a knife store. Too bad the only have 210mm Gyuto and 210 Suji that time, otherwise I would grab one. Beautiful Damascus pattern.


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

Zahocho just listed these stainless clad KU Toyama as their latest arrivals and everything is already sold out! 
What happened?









Toyama kurouchi aogami#2 240mm gyuto


Buy Toyama kurouchi aogami#2 240mm gyuto from Zahocho Knives Tokyo at the best price. Order your new Japanese knife now




zahocho.com


----------



## superworrier

I was doubting that Watanabe KU was also made by Toyama but these seem to look the same lol


----------



## blokey

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> Toyama kurouchi aogami#2 nakiri 180mm and 210mm​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watanabe & Toyama | Zahocho Knives Tokyo
> 
> 
> Veteran knife enthusiasts and pro chefs love these Japanese knives. Everyone raves about that excellent heat treatment and amazing cross-sectional geometry. Cuts like a champ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zahocho.com


Must ...resist...


----------



## IMakeOnionsCry

myguidingmoonlight said:


> Zahocho just listed these stainless clad KU Toyama as their latest arrivals and everything is already sold out!
> What happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toyama kurouchi aogami#2 240mm gyuto
> 
> 
> Buy Toyama kurouchi aogami#2 240mm gyuto from Zahocho Knives Tokyo at the best price. Order your new Japanese knife now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zahocho.com


Everytime I find out about something at Zahocho it’s gone near instantly.


----------



## superworrier

IMakeOnionsCry said:


> Everytime I find out about something at Zahocho it’s gone near instantly.


+1. My hypothesis is they're a popular vendor for the Filipino community or something (I believe the owner is Filipino).


----------



## IMakeOnionsCry

superworrier said:


> +1. My hypothesis is they're a popular vendor for the Filipino community or something (I believe the owner is Filipino).


I have no reason to doubt your hypothesis, and now I’m left surprised the Filipino community wants the same 240 gyutos I want.


----------



## Bico Doce

Kenji Togashi Shirogami #2 Mizu-Honyaki Ripple 240mm Gyuto with Stabilized Wood / Polished Ocean Blue Acrylic Handle


Rare mizu-honyaki gyuto with ripple hamon, hand-forged by legendary Sakai Honyaki master Kenji Togashi with Shirogami #2 steel and sharpened by renowned Sakai sharpener Hirotsugu Tosa. Very few bladesmiths in Japan have the skill to make mizu-honyaki blades, not to mention the exquisite ripple...




burrfectionstore.com





Togashi Tosa honyaki. I was going to pick this up but it didnt have Ryky's logo on it so I passed...


----------



## blokey

superworrier said:


> +1. My hypothesis is they're a popular vendor for the Filipino community or something (I believe the owner is Filipino).


Everyone loves 240mm, don't let the 210 lobby get to you.


----------



## M1k3

blokey said:


> Everyone loves 240mm, don't let the 210 lobby get to you.


I don't know. That's a 30mm extra length on 210mm conundrum.


----------



## crocca86

Yoshiaki Fujiwara 270mm Kasumi Sujihiki 馬車馬 White 1


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Wakui Seiryu Gyuto 240mm


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## Se1ryu

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> Wakui Seiryu Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


That's my knife "Seiryu"


----------



## tostadas

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> Wakui Seiryu Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


Ooof, those are dreamy specs. I can't look at it anymore


----------



## Se1ryu

F-Flash said:


> If you find rare knives, that you aint going to buy. Post them here.
> Heres few that might interest some here:
> 
> Kurosaki western gyuto/kiritsuke:
> 
> Le spécialiste du couteau de cuisine Japonais
> 
> Takamura hana 210 gyuto, free shipping worldwide:
> 
> Takamura Hana Damascus Gyuto (Chefsmes), 210 mm
> 
> Hopefully someone picks them up.


Most of the Yu Kurosaki knives sold out everywhere. Maybe couple senko line left available, but eventually someone will get it. Yu Kurosaki one of my favorites blacksmith. Great F&F, thin behind the edge and sharp OOTB.


----------



## shinyunggyun

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> Wakui Seiryu Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


Ah! Finally! A blue #2 Wakui that is non-honyaki. This is the knife that I’ve Ben Askren for!


----------



## BillHanna

shinyunggyun said:


> Ah! Finally! A blue #2 Wakui that is non-honyaki. This is the knife that I’ve Ben Askren for!


----------



## Southpaw

Look what I found on knifewear!








Masakage


Masakage Knives was founded in 2007 by Takayuki Shibata, one of Japan’s best knife sharpeners. It was his goal to help the Master Blacksmiths of Takefu Knife Village showcase their talent and their mind-blowingly sharp knives. These knives hold their edge for an extremely long time, are easy to...




knifewear.com





…for those of you who have been looking really hard for stuff by Masakage


----------



## Patinated

Shoichi Hashimoto Yuuzan Gyuto 240mm Makassar Ebony Handle (#001)


The sense of ‘shokunin’ imbued in each of the Hashimoto blades is just incredible; the expertly shaped convex-ground blade offers optimal cutting performance while minimizing food stiction, and the carbon twisted damascus steel (no need to choose between white or blue steel, this one has both!)...




www.toshoknifearts.com





If you hate saving money this is for you


----------



## shinyunggyun

Patinated said:


> Shoichi Hashimoto Yuuzan Gyuto 240mm Makassar Ebony Handle (#001)
> 
> 
> The sense of ‘shokunin’ imbued in each of the Hashimoto blades is just incredible; the expertly shaped convex-ground blade offers optimal cutting performance while minimizing food stiction, and the carbon twisted damascus steel (no need to choose between white or blue steel, this one has both!)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate saving money this is for you


What exactly makes this knife worth over $3000?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

shinyunggyun said:


> What exactly makes this knife worth over $3000?


That’s CAD, which is about 2500 USD. K&S was selling them for $1500 a year ago. To answer your question, buyers make knives worth whatever they can be sold for.


----------



## superworrier

Somewhat more concretely, it's hand-laminated damascus, which is usually 1000-1500. However, both the core and the cladding are separate damascuses, so it ends up being even more. The blacksmith is also some sort of artist who just recently started making knives. I believe Myojin grinds these (or at least some of them)


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Products

In 40 minutes Isas/Jonas will sell two knifes.

Here is the newsletter mail:

Hi Everyone,

I hope you are all safe and enjoying Summer/Winter, i think it's safe to say that temperatures could be a bit lower at some parts around here in Europe...

So, some news, as some of you already know, i've been off work for a little more then a week. Someone very close to me suffers a lot from mental health issues at the moment and i need to be home to be able to support. Things are moving in the right direction but it takes time to recover from so i'll probably be home for another week or so.
Thank you all who's reached out for your kind words and support regarding this, it means a lot!
Thankfully i had scheduled some time off now anyways so deliveries will hopefully not be delayed too much.

I had three knives for the newsletter that was supposed to go out last weekend but i had to cancel that due to above reasons.
One knife have been withdrawn but i've managed to do the last finishing touches on the other two knives today.

Both knives will become available tonight at 21.00 Swedish time (Roughly 4 hours from now.)

First up is this 222x50mm Integral piece, it's a hidden tang sanmai construction with wroughtiron cladding over C105 coresteel.
Handle is made of Oak and the grind is Workhorse/Cutter.
Price for this one will be 5800sek (+25% VAT within EU)

Second knife up is this 225x51mm Fulltang integral sanmai construction piece. Wroughtiron cladding over 26c3 core.
Handle is walnut with stainless pins. Grind is what i would consider more towards workhorse.
Price for this one will be 6200sek (+25% VAT within EU)

Both knives are finished in a rustic, etched way and has a lot of signs of forging left.

More info will be up on the website for browsing very soon.

Thank you all for your continuing support!!

Kind regards
Jonas


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

KDSDeluxe said:


> Products
> 
> In 40 minutes Isas/Jonas will sell two knifes.
> 
> Here is the newsletter mail:
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I hope you are all safe and enjoying Summer/Winter, i think it's safe to say that temperatures could be a bit lower at some parts around here in Europe...
> 
> So, some news, as some of you already know, i've been off work for a little more then a week. Someone very close to me suffers a lot from mental health issues at the moment and i need to be home to be able to support. Things are moving in the right direction but it takes time to recover from so i'll probably be home for another week or so.
> Thank you all who's reached out for your kind words and support regarding this, it means a lot!
> Thankfully i had scheduled some time off now anyways so deliveries will hopefully not be delayed too much.
> 
> I had three knives for the newsletter that was supposed to go out last weekend but i had to cancel that due to above reasons.
> One knife have been withdrawn but i've managed to do the last finishing touches on the other two knives today.
> 
> Both knives will become available tonight at 21.00 Swedish time (Roughly 4 hours from now.)
> 
> First up is this 222x50mm Integral piece, it's a hidden tang sanmai construction with wroughtiron cladding over C105 coresteel.
> Handle is made of Oak and the grind is Workhorse/Cutter.
> Price for this one will be 5800sek (+25% VAT within EU)
> 
> Second knife up is this 225x51mm Fulltang integral sanmai construction piece. Wroughtiron cladding over 26c3 core.
> Handle is walnut with stainless pins. Grind is what i would consider more towards workhorse.
> Price for this one will be 6200sek (+25% VAT within EU)
> 
> Both knives are finished in a rustic, etched way and has a lot of signs of forging left.
> 
> More info will be up on the website for browsing very soon.
> 
> Thank you all for your continuing support!!
> 
> Kind regards
> Jonas


I tried the 225 one and it's sold out, but then I tried the 222 one and I got it! Thank you so much for the reminder!


----------



## riverrat

Southpaw said:


> Look what I found on knifewear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masakage
> 
> 
> Masakage Knives was founded in 2007 by Takayuki Shibata, one of Japan’s best knife sharpeners. It was his goal to help the Master Blacksmiths of Takefu Knife Village showcase their talent and their mind-blowingly sharp knives. These knives hold their edge for an extremely long time, are easy to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knifewear.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …for those of you who have been looking really hard for stuff by Masakage


The Yuki line looks like good values


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I tried the 225 one and it's sold out, but then I tried the 222 one and I got it! Thank you so much for the reminder!


I got the first one you tried to get


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

KDSDeluxe said:


> I got the first one you tried to get


Man you are fast! I wanted the 222 one as much so we are all good.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Man you are fast! I wanted the 222 one as much so we are all good.


But you have to pay 25% vat less. I was also switching between both. Than I thought 40€ more or less dosen't matter


----------



## MOCDaddy

KDSDeluxe said:


> I got the first one you tried to get


I had it in my cart as well, thought I had a chance but I put my country in as sweden instead of USA. Enjoy it!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

MOCDaddy said:


> I had it in my cart as well, thought I had a chance but I put my country in as sweden instead of USA. Enjoy it!


It's my second one i have got over his website. I have a k-tip gyuto in monosteel from him and i love it. Now I'm really excited about the fulltang integral...

Thanks, i will


----------



## Choppin

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> Wakui Seiryu Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com



Specs are nice indeed… looks slightly slimmer than the Kaeru Wakui WH but still workhorsy


----------



## Southpaw

Choppin said:


> Specs are nice indeed… looks slightly slimmer than the Kaeru Wakui WH but still workhorsy


Yea definitely a touch slimmer than my workhorse… but then again my Kaeru WH makes my Mazaki look like my Suiboku.

It’s probably still a beast


----------



## EricEricEric

I would say that a lot of people feel the same way that you feel especially as the price has continued to go up from $1500 up to almost $3000 in just a year or two.

A more realistic price point for these knives would be around $1500-$1800



shinyunggyun said:


> What exactly makes this knife worth over $3000?











Shoichi Hashimoto Yuuzan White #2 / Blue #2 Damascus 210mm Gyuto x Myojin Sharpened BLADE ONLY Only one in existence


Shop Shoichi Hashimoto Yuuzan White #2 / Blue #2 Damascus 210mm Gyuto x Myojin Sharpened BLADE ONLY Only one in existence at Tokushu Knife.




tokushuknife.com













Shoichi Hashimoto Yuuzan Gyuto 240mm Makassar Ebony Handle (#001)


The sense of ‘shokunin’ imbued in each of the Hashimoto blades is just incredible; the expertly shaped convex-ground blade offers optimal cutting performance while minimizing food stiction, and the carbon twisted damascus steel (no need to choose between white or blue steel, this one has both!)...




www.toshoknifearts.com













Shoichi Hashimoto Black Damascus Coreless Gyuto 240mm Snakewood


Forgeron et Émouleur : Shoichi Hashimoto 造形刃物作家 Zone de production : Hiroshima/ Japon Profil : Gyuto Taille: 240mm Type d’acier: Acier au carbone (oxydable) Acier : Yasuki, Shirogami #2 et Aogami #2 Manche : Snakewood et double corne de buffle octogonale Longueur totale : 390 mm Longueur du bord...




staysharpmtl.com














Shoichi Hashimoto Yuuzan Gyuto 240mm Makassar Ebony Handle (#002)


The sense of ‘shokunin’ imbued in each of the Hashimoto blades is just incredible; the expertly shaped convex-ground blade offers optimal cutting performance while minimizing food stiction, and the carbon twisted damascus steel (no need to choose between white or blue steel, this one has both!)...




www.toshoknifearts.com













Shoichi Hashimoto Yuuzan 200mm Petty x Myojin Only one in existence


Shop Shoichi Hashimoto Yuuzan 200mm Petty x Myojin Only One in Existence at Tokushu Knife. The core of the Yuzan series is comprised of shirogami #2 and aogami #2 high carbon steels in a twist pattern damascus.




tokushuknife.com





210mm for $2,200 USD no handle 

Petty blade only $2k


----------



## blokey

EricEricEric said:


> I would say that a lot of people feel the same way that you feel especially as the price has continued to go up from $1500 up to almost $3000 in just a year or two.
> 
> A more realistic price point for these knives would be around $1500-$1800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoichi Hashimoto Yuuzan White #2 / Blue #2 Damascus 210mm Gyuto x Myojin Sharpened BLADE ONLY Only one in existence
> 
> 
> Shop Shoichi Hashimoto Yuuzan White #2 / Blue #2 Damascus 210mm Gyuto x Myojin Sharpened BLADE ONLY Only one in existence at Tokushu Knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tokushuknife.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoichi Hashimoto Yuuzan Gyuto 240mm Makassar Ebony Handle (#001)
> 
> 
> The sense of ‘shokunin’ imbued in each of the Hashimoto blades is just incredible; the expertly shaped convex-ground blade offers optimal cutting performance while minimizing food stiction, and the carbon twisted damascus steel (no need to choose between white or blue steel, this one has both!)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoichi Hashimoto Yuuzan Gyuto 240mm Makassar Ebony Handle (#002)
> 
> 
> The sense of ‘shokunin’ imbued in each of the Hashimoto blades is just incredible; the expertly shaped convex-ground blade offers optimal cutting performance while minimizing food stiction, and the carbon twisted damascus steel (no need to choose between white or blue steel, this one has both!)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 210mm for $2,200 USD no handle


To be honest, given Hashimoto's credentials more as a forging artist than knife maker, he may structure his pricing a little different, more towards the Bob Kramer territory. But yeah, a lot of those pricing are becoming ridiculous, at least for me.


----------



## runninscared

Looks like homebutcher has some kind of discount going on. Everything I add to cart is getting a 25% discount when I go to check out.


----------



## blokey

Probably someone's wet dream right here








Morihei - Hisamoto - White #1 Kurouchi - 270mm Gyuto - Western Pakka Handle - Thick


Brand: Morihei 森平Line: Kurouchi White #1Profile: GyutoEdge Steel: Shirogami (White #1)Steel Type: CarbonCladding: Soft IronBevel: Double BevelBevel Symmetry: 50/50Hand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Pakka Western Total Length: 425mmEdge Length: 278mmSpine Length: 280mmBlade Height...




strataportland.com


----------



## superworrier

Morihei Hisamoto Blue Super Tsuchime Stainless Clad Nakiri 165mm Ho Wood Handle


Brand: Morihei 森平Producing Area: Tokyo/ JapanProfile: NakiriSize: 165mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Aogami Super, Soft Stainless CladHandle: Ho Wood & Buffalo Horn Ferrule Right-Handed D-ShapeTotal Length: 315mmEdge Length: 162mmHandle to Tip Length: 180mmBlade Height: 56mmThickness...




carbonknifeco.com





Morihei AS nakiri. Does anyone know who makes these? Honestly looks TF-ish to me except it’s not wonky and it would have to be a new line. Pre-clad AS TF? Or maybe just no KU?

The backside kanji says chigusa-kou, which is what TF calls blue super (and I’m not sure anyone else does)


----------



## Corradobrit1

superworrier said:


> Morihei Hisamoto Blue Super Tsuchime Stainless Clad Nakiri 165mm Ho Wood Handle
> 
> 
> Brand: Morihei 森平Producing Area: Tokyo/ JapanProfile: NakiriSize: 165mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Aogami Super, Soft Stainless CladHandle: Ho Wood & Buffalo Horn Ferrule Right-Handed D-ShapeTotal Length: 315mmEdge Length: 162mmHandle to Tip Length: 180mmBlade Height: 56mmThickness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morihei AS nakiri. Does anyone know who makes these? Honestly looks TF-ish to me except it’s not wonky and it would have to be a new line. Pre-clad AS TF? Or maybe just no KU?
> 
> The backside kanji says chigusa-kou, which is what TF calls blue super (and I’m not sure anyone else does)


Interesting. Kanji does say chigusa steel which is AS, but Hitohira says W#1 in the description. Certainly looks like TF prelaminated SS clad Nashiji Shirogami #1. The stamps are certainly TFesque. I would want some clarifications before putting $265 into that blade.









Morihei Hisamoto Blue Super Tsuchime Stainless Clad Nakiri 165mm Ho Wood Handle


Detailed SpecBrand: Morihei 森平 Producing Area: Tokyo/ Japan Profile: Nakiri Size: 165mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Yasuki Blue (Aogami) Super, Soft Stainless Clad Handle: Ho Wood & Buffalo Horn Ferrule Right-Handed D-Shape Total Length: 315mm Edge Length: 162mm Handle to Tip Length: 180mm...




hitohira-japan.com


----------



## labor of love

Miura has a Manaka restock and the wh2 is priced really nicely. Somebody talk me into one or buy one and tell me how they perform lol 





Manaka Hamono 間中刃物







miuraknives.com


----------



## superworrier

Corradobrit1 said:


> Interesting. Kanji does say chigusa steel which is AS, but Hitohira says W#1 in the description. Certainly looks like TF prelaminated SS clad Nashiji Shirogami #1. The stamps are certainly TFesque. I would want some clarifications before putting $265 into that blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morihei Hisamoto Blue Super Tsuchime Stainless Clad Nakiri 165mm Ho Wood Handle
> 
> 
> Detailed SpecBrand: Morihei 森平 Producing Area: Tokyo/ Japan Profile: Nakiri Size: 165mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Yasuki Blue (Aogami) Super, Soft Stainless Clad Handle: Ho Wood & Buffalo Horn Ferrule Right-Handed D-Shape Total Length: 315mm Edge Length: 162mm Handle to Tip Length: 180mm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitohira-japan.com


I’m pretty sure it’s AS given the series name has it and the stamp says so. I did more research and Chigusakou is a TF trademark so it should definitely be TF AS. The price is not bad. Maybe they’ll have a gyuto eventually but I already ordered a Denka. I think Morihei ones should have fewer problems, and maybe pre clad is the same


----------



## DrD23

wrussell92 said:


> Tanaka x Kyuzo B1 Ku Extra Height 240, 165 petty, and 180 nakiri in stock at Protooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo | 240mm Kurouchi Gyuto Knife - Extra Height
> 
> 
> Hitohira Japan's new taller design of the Blue #1 Tanaka Kyuzo Gyuto knife is something special. Hand crafted by Yoshikazu Tanaka and sharpened by Kyuzo, limited numbers available. Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Japanese Knife 240mm Kurouchi Gyuto Knife - Extra Height Tanaka Blacksmith Kyuzo Sharpener...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protooling.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo | 165mm Petty Knife (Blue #1) - Extra Height
> 
> 
> This stunning high carbon petty is a new design by Hitohira Japan, much taller than most petty knives. It's the perfect shape for, well, just about anything. We absolutely love this profile. Hand crafted by Yoshikazu Tanaka and sharpened by Kyuzo in Aogami #1. Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Japanese...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protooling.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo | 180mm Nakiri Knife (Blue #1) - Kaku
> 
> 
> This knife is a special design ordered from Tanaka, with an amazing grind carried out by Kyuzo. Taller and much flatter in profile it is very thin behind the edge and (unsurprisingly) cuts extremely well. Completed with a Yakusugi Cedar handle these knives are likely to not be available for some...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protooling.com.au


Picked up the 240 before the prices go up even more  (or so im telling myself)


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

DrD23 said:


> Picked up the 240 before the prices go up even more  (or so im telling myself)


58mm! That's damn tall for a Sakai gyuto.


----------



## DrD23

myguidingmoonlight said:


> 58mm! That's damn tall for a Sakai gyuto.


My thoughts as well, taller than a Kaiju. Well see how she feels in the hand


----------



## M1k3

DrD23 said:


> My thoughts as well, taller than a Kaiju. Well see how she feels in the hand


That's what she said.


----------



## Southpaw

Corradobrit1 said:


> Interesting. Kanji does say chigusa steel which is AS, but Hitohira says W#1 in the description. Certainly looks like TF prelaminated SS clad Nashiji Shirogami #1. The stamps are certainly TFesque. I would want some clarifications before putting $265 into that blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morihei Hisamoto Blue Super Tsuchime Stainless Clad Nakiri 165mm Ho Wood Handle
> 
> 
> Detailed SpecBrand: Morihei 森平 Producing Area: Tokyo/ Japan Profile: Nakiri Size: 165mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Yasuki Blue (Aogami) Super, Soft Stainless Clad Handle: Ho Wood & Buffalo Horn Ferrule Right-Handed D-Shape Total Length: 315mm Edge Length: 162mm Handle to Tip Length: 180mm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitohira-japan.com



That would be awesome… but I find 160mm nakiris just frustratingly short.


----------



## superworrier

Southpaw said:


> That would be awesome… but I find 160mm nakiris just frustratingly short.


They confirmed it is blue super. Unfortunately, they said no plans for a gyuto, but I don’t have a read on this since it may just be that Morihei doesn’t have it yet and it isn’t Hokuto’s part to say it. I’d think that they’d sell, especially with the higher fit and finish


----------



## Bobo530

Ripple Forged Gyuto — Knifeworks


This gyuto is forged from CruForgeV wear resistant carbon steel and has a ripple texture and maker’s mark forged into the blade. The handle is curly maple, copper, and African blackwood. Comes with a fitted poplar saya. -240mm/9.5” blade length -400mm/15.75” overall length -46mm/1.875” tall at he




www.schroederknifeworks.com


----------



## tostadas

labor of love said:


> Miura has a Manaka restock and the wh2 is priced really nicely. Somebody talk me into one or buy one and tell me how they perform lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manaka Hamono 間中刃物
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miuraknives.com


I haven't tried the w#2, but I did have a b2 (also have a b1 which I haven't used yet). But it has a flat grind to a relatively high shinogi at like 20-25mm if I recall. Behind the edge is thin, but since it's not convexed, it becomes more like a medium thickness up the blade. The blade road is perfect for polishing as its flat without low spots. However the finish is kinda draggy stock, like what you would expect with a king 800. Easy enough to refinish tho. The grind I find most comparable to my thinned TF maboroshi in terms of thickness up blade. Profile is a continuous curve with minimal flat. Also it's nice and tall! Get it and let us know how the w#2 version is


----------



## blokey

Some Gesshin Ginga is back in stock.








Gesshin Ginga 270mm Stainless Wa-Sujihiki


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Gesshin Ginga line is a custom line we have produced for us exclusively. These knives are very thin and light and have great fit and finish. The spine and choil are rounded and polished. The steel is a very fine-grained stainless steel hardened...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## tag98

superworrier said:


> They confirmed it is blue super. Unfortunately, they said no plans for a gyuto, but I don’t have a read on this since it may just be that Morihei doesn’t have it yet and it isn’t Hokuto’s part to say it. I’d think that they’d sell, especially with the higher fit and finish


Blue super made by tf?? 265 seems very reasonable for that


----------



## labor of love

blokey said:


> Some Gesshin Ginga is back in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesshin Ginga 270mm Stainless Wa-Sujihiki
> 
> 
> Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Gesshin Ginga line is a custom line we have produced for us exclusively. These knives are very thin and light and have great fit and finish. The spine and choil are rounded and polished. The steel is a very fine-grained stainless steel hardened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com


Yeah white 2 wa cleaver was instock for maybe 30 minutes lol.


----------



## xsmx13

Should this thread come me with a warning label for the Incredible slimming effect on your wallet?


----------



## M1k3

Some Zakuri's in stock at JKI








Zakuri







www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## blokey

Gesshin Kagekiyo Stainless







www.japaneseknifeimports.com





Budget Kagekiyo restock.


----------



## M1k3

blokey said:


> Gesshin Kagekiyo Stainless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Budget Kagekiyo restock.


Just check all of JKI. They seemed to have restocked a lot of stuff the past few days.


----------



## DrD23

Kato. Want but my wallet does not 









Kiyoshi Kato 210mm Gyuto (No Box) — PiercingKnives


Kiyoshi Kato-san, born in 1944, is a licensed swordsmith. He after over a decade of swordsmithing entered the field of knife making in 1977. He now makes some of the most sought-after knives coming out of Japan. Our shop is very honored to be able to offer this blade. Finish: Migaki Edge Length: ~




www.piercingknives.com


----------



## Patinated

DrD23 said:


> Kato. Want but my wallet does not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiyoshi Kato 210mm Gyuto (No Box) — PiercingKnives
> 
> 
> Kiyoshi Kato-san, born in 1944, is a licensed swordsmith. He after over a decade of swordsmithing entered the field of knife making in 1977. He now makes some of the most sought-after knives coming out of Japan. Our shop is very honored to be able to offer this blade. Finish: Migaki Edge Length: ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.piercingknives.com


You can get a 240 with box for less than that


----------



## Logan A.

Patinated said:


> You can get a 240 with box for less than that


You are correct! Though it often takes a lot of patience. I made a post for the same knife on KKF, but added this as to bring a bit of better understanding for the price.



Logan A. said:


> YES, I am aware that this may give some of you sticker shock. I’m not trying to insult the market. This was just more expensive and hard to get than anticipated. Worthwhile splurge though as getting a Kato is very rare.


----------



## blokey

Bernal posted a different version of this on their instagram, but I do find this one more interesting, anyone tried these before？








Benchmade 15500 Meatcrafter - Fixed Blade - Orange


When your adventures afield transition to the kitchen, the right cutting tool will make all the difference. The new 15500 Meatcrafter™ is a hybrid hunting fixed blade with a fine, smooth edge to trim, debone, or slice your preferred cuts of meat. Featuring Benchmade’s new SelectEdge™ technology...




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## Bobo530

277x38 sujihiki san mai damascus


Tight random damascus hard clad tungsten steel blade. Billet forged by HHH knives. Thin grind that is overall light convex with small concave...



dalmanknives.bigcartel.com




This is available 
Finally got


----------



## RDalman

Bobo530 said:


> 277x38 sujihiki san mai damascus
> 
> 
> Tight random damascus hard clad tungsten steel blade. Billet forged by HHH knives. Thin grind that is overall light convex with small concave...
> 
> 
> 
> dalmanknives.bigcartel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is available
> Finally got


There's a 210 honyaki also that I think most missed because it's a bit down


----------



## Choppin

Congrats! I was after the $50 nakiri but someone beat me to it lol


----------



## esoo

RDalman said:


> There's a 210 honyaki also that I think most missed because it's a bit down



I was just thinking about how I liked your convex grinds only to discover I just missed this one:








250x51 monosteel Gyuto


This is a old trial blade in a steel I didn't end up using often, but the steel is very nice, uddeholm Rigor, at 63-64 hrc. On this knife I...



dalmanknives.bigcartel.com





Would've been prefect for what I'm looking for as an addition to my collection right now.


----------



## djacobson

Patinated said:


> You can get a 240 with box for less than that


Where?


----------



## Sanman808

djacobson said:


> Where?








WTS - BNIB Shigefusa Kitaeji 300mm Yanagiba, Kiya 165mm Deba, Kurouchi Nakiri 165mm, Kato 240mm Gyuto


Hi, I have the following for sale. As a collector, these knives were never used, only taken out of their boxes just to examine. BINB Shigefusa Kitaeji 300mm Yanagiba $1775 Shipped, Blue Box BNIB Kiya Deba165mm $1300 Shipped, Blue Box BNIB Kurouchi Nakiri 165mm $350 Shipped, Blue Box BNIB...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





Not my listing, but bnib 240 std.


----------



## tostadas

A Kramer for less than $18k


Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


----------



## bahamaroot

tostadas said:


> A Kramer for less than $18k
> 
> 
> Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


I'll never understand how he gets those prices for his knives.....rare or not.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

bahamaroot said:


> I'll never understand how he gets those prices for his knives.....rare or not.


Pretty easy, secondary market pricing. Economics 101. He doesn't charge anywhere near that.


----------



## djacobson

bahamaroot said:


> I'll never understand how he gets those prices for his knives.....rare or not.


It's a Veblen good.


----------



## bradmacmt

bahamaroot said:


> I'll never understand how he gets those prices for his knives.....rare or not.


There's a PT Barnum quote that should be associated with Kramer pricing...


----------



## Se1ryu

tostadas said:


> A Kramer for less than $18k
> 
> 
> Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


My G 18k for Kramer 8" chef knife ? I sell my Yu Kurosaki Yanagiba only $795 lol


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Not sure what's not understood...secondary market sets prices for things like this. Shigefusa is a small example. Kramer prices have always been high on the secondary market. This has been on the website for quite awhile, so it probably needs a drop in price...i.e. capitalism. The opposite is true too, if no one wants a makers knife, you can get it for a fraction of what it initially sold for. Bob is a soft spoken decent fella, I spoke with him. I'm sure he's shocked what others sell them for too.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Shigefusa Iizuka　Tanji Yanagiba 300mm・Single Bevel　※kiri box | Japanese Cutlery Pro Store






www.japanese-cutlery.com


----------



## bahamaroot

I totally understand high prices on the secondary market. I could see a Krammer going for a couple thousand dollars like some rare J-knives but $18k for a knife that isn't an ancient Egyptian artifact is totally crazy.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

bahamaroot said:


> I totally understand high prices on the secondary market. I could see a Krammer going for a couple thousand dollars like some rare J-knives but $18k for a knife that isn't an ancient Egyptian artifact is totally crazy.



He goes much higher...









Kramer's Escher-Inspired Pegasus Knife Available for $50,000


This Escher-inspired knife by Kramer Knives Pegasus is available for $50,000, read on to find out why it's such a valuable piece of kit.




www.finedininglovers.com


----------



## bahamaroot

"Bourdain’s _Kramer_ knife was sold at auction last year for $231,250..."

I guess the uber wealthy need something to waste money on.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

bahamaroot said:


> I totally understand high prices on the secondary market. I could see a Krammer going for a couple thousand dollars like some rare J-knives but $18k for a knife that isn't an ancient Egyptian artifact is totally crazy.


You hit it on the head in your last post. Your reality is totally different than a different demographic. This applies to everything in life. 
On a separate but equal analogy, there are people with more money than me who think I'm crazy for purchasing/wearing my Rolex. To each their own.


----------



## Delat

bahamaroot said:


> "Bourdain’s _Kramer_ knife was sold at auction last year for $231,250..."
> 
> I guess the uber wealthy need something to waste money on.



This is probably what many people think when they see a $300 knife.....


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

bahamaroot said:


> "Bourdain’s _Kramer_ knife was sold at auction last year for $231,250..."
> 
> I guess the uber wealthy need something to waste money on.



Imagine what a Bob and Chelsea collab could bring!


----------



## bahamaroot

Maybe with the next Powerball they can offer a 30 yr annuity, a cash payout or a Kramer Knife.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

I've worked with many people who thought nothing about spending $70'000-$120'000 on a vehicle that felt paying $60 for a decent bottle of scotch is too much and drink nothing but the cheapest beer the local stores offer. A chaque son gout.


----------



## tally-ho

HumbleHomeCook said:


> He goes much higher...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kramer's Escher-Inspired Pegasus Knife Available for $50,000
> 
> 
> This Escher-inspired knife by Kramer Knives Pegasus is available for $50,000, read on to find out why it's such a valuable piece of kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.finedininglovers.com


If I was uber wealthy, I would buy this to use it as a beater.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Kramer’s recent knives are usually sold at 25-30K through bidding on his own website so I’m sure he knows how much his knives are being sold for.


----------



## parbaked

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Not sure what's not understood...secondary market sets prices for things like this. Bob is a soft spoken decent fella, I spoke with him. I'm sure he's shocked what others sell them for too.


You have it backwards...
His new knives can sell for as much, if not more, at his auctions than the secondary market. How can you say he's shocked when he auctions his knives off for more??
I'm sure Bob is a nice man, but he set the secondary market prices when he decided to sell his knives only by auction.
He's the one that determined his knives should go to the highest bidder, which resulted in these inflated prices and much more profit for him on the knives he sells directly.
To pretend that Bob Kramer isn't profiting by the inflated prices for his knives is just silly...


----------



## Greasylake

Takeda AS bunka(?)









新見松水 AS 包丁 全長30.6㎝ 刃体18㎝ 和包丁 ... - ヤフオク!


新見松水 AS 包丁 全長30.6㎝ 刃体18㎝ 和包丁 希少品 新見 松水こちらの商品は写真に写るものが全てになります。後で何がないとのクレームはお受けしませんので、必ず写真確認後入札お願いいたします。サビ、キズ、汚れ等ありますが現状での出品となります。分からない事は質問お願いいたします。　如何なる場合もノークレームノーリターンになります。現状出品のため神経質な方は、入札お控えください。かなり格安での出品になりますのでよろしくお願いいたします。※必ず自己紹介お読みください。送料欄ご確認お願いします沖縄県の



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## McMan

Greasylake said:


> Takeda AS bunka(?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 新見松水 AS 包丁 全長30.6㎝ 刃体18㎝ 和包丁 ... - ヤフオク!
> 
> 
> 新見松水 AS 包丁 全長30.6㎝ 刃体18㎝ 和包丁 希少品 新見 松水こちらの商品は写真に写るものが全てになります。後で何がないとのクレームはお受けしませんので、必ず写真確認後入札お願いいたします。サビ、キズ、汚れ等ありますが現状での出品となります。分からない事は質問お願いいたします。　如何なる場合もノークレームノーリターンになります。現状出品のため神経質な方は、入札お控えください。かなり格安での出品になりますのでよろしくお願いいたします。※必ず自己紹介お読みください。送料欄ご確認お願いします沖縄県の
> 
> 
> 
> page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


That's an early-ish one--a bit of distal taper and thicker at the tang than the new ones, and the higher grinds like on the old ones. Paging @refcast


----------



## ethompson

Greasylake said:


> Takeda AS bunka(?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 新見松水 AS 包丁 全長30.6㎝ 刃体18㎝ 和包丁 ... - ヤフオク!
> 
> 
> 新見松水 AS 包丁 全長30.6㎝ 刃体18㎝ 和包丁 希少品 新見 松水こちらの商品は写真に写るものが全てになります。後で何がないとのクレームはお受けしませんので、必ず写真確認後入札お願いいたします。サビ、キズ、汚れ等ありますが現状での出品となります。分からない事は質問お願いいたします。　如何なる場合もノークレームノーリターンになります。現状出品のため神経質な方は、入札お控えください。かなり格安での出品になりますのでよろしくお願いいたします。※必ず自己紹介お読みください。送料欄ご確認お願いします沖縄県の
> 
> 
> 
> page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


Bruh… now I’m gonna have to fight other people for it 

Kidding aside, even the auction Takedas that don’t get posted here end up selling for more than I anticipate. I’ve seen beat up petties and sujis go for ¥40k


----------



## Southpaw

bahamaroot said:


> "Bourdain’s _Kramer_ knife was sold at auction last year for $231,250..."
> 
> I guess the uber wealthy need something to waste money on.


I hope the proceeds went to something good like suicide prevention, drug dependency rehabilitation or culinary scholarships


----------



## refcast

@McMan 

Yeah like @ethompson has said, takedas sell at practically no discount compared to the western market. Yeah a lot of older grind ones there when I had seen them


----------



## superworrier

Southpaw said:


> I hope the proceeds went to something good like suicide prevention, drug dependency rehabilitation or culinary scholarships


Looks like it was sold with the rest of his belongings among death. 40% went to his scholarship fund and the remainder to his family. Total of 1.8 million.


----------



## Southpaw

He was only worth 1.8 million? As a chef , I find that very disheartening


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Southpaw said:


> He was only worth 1.8 million? As a chef , I find that very disheartening


That’s just some personal belongings. He had a lot other assets for sure.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

parbaked said:


> You have it backwards...
> His new knives can sell for as much, if not more, at his auctions than the secondary market. How can you say he's shocked when he auctions his knives off for more??
> I'm sure Bob is a nice man, but he set the secondary market prices when he decided to sell his knives only by auction.
> He's the one that determined his knives should go to the highest bidder, which resulted in these inflated prices and much more profit for him on the knives he sells directly.
> To pretend that Bob Kramer isn't profiting by the inflated prices for his knives is just silly...


Just to be clear, I talked to him in 2012, and he's changed his selling style. Inflated prices are a subjective term. I never said he isn't profiting, now you are just inventing lies.


----------



## superworrier

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Just to be clear, I talked to him in 2012, and he's changed his selling style. Inflated prices are a subjective term. I never said he isn't profiting, now you are just inventing lies.


What is the lie in his post?


----------



## labor of love

$400 for a TF mab cleaver. Seems like a solid deal.








Teruyasu Fujiwara Nashiji Chinese Cleaver 215 mm


Blade Length 215 mm Total Length 315 mm Steel Shirogami #1 Handle Rosewood Ferrule N/A Rockwell 62 Height Spine to heel 95 mm Width at Spine 3 mm Weight 473 grams "I want to create amazing and inspirational knives that appeal to the hearts of the users." Well, Fujiwara-san, I think it's...



sharpknifeshop.com


----------



## tostadas

labor of love said:


> $400 for a TF mab cleaver. Seems like a solid deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teruyasu Fujiwara Nashiji Chinese Cleaver 215 mm
> 
> 
> Blade Length 215 mm Total Length 315 mm Steel Shirogami #1 Handle Rosewood Ferrule N/A Rockwell 62 Height Spine to heel 95 mm Width at Spine 3 mm Weight 473 grams "I want to create amazing and inspirational knives that appeal to the hearts of the users." Well, Fujiwara-san, I think it's...
> 
> 
> 
> sharpknifeshop.com


That's a TF nashiji version. It's available direct from tf for actually really cheap, but I was also quoted 71000 yen for the maboroshi version in that size.


----------



## labor of love

Ahhh  price makes more sense now.


----------



## blokey

Tetsujin and Myojin sg2 just posted at Tosho.








Tetsujin Hamono Blue #2 Kasumi Sujihiki 270mm Taihei Ho Wood Handle


This distinct line of knives comes from the duo of childhood friends blacksmith Tetsu and sharpener Myojin, the latter known for his work on the famed Konosuke Fujiyama line. We at Tosho have previously carried knives under Konosuke from this duo, and are proud to bring their work in once more...




www.toshoknifearts.com


----------



## tostadas

Shibata R2/SG2 restock at CKC








Shibata







carbonknifeco.com


----------



## shinyunggyun

RealSharpKnife.com Japanese knives and Natural stones


Handmade Japanese Kitchen and Pocket Knives, Customized Chef knives, Custom Wa Handles, Chef Tools, Sharpening Stones and Supplies, Japanese Natural Stones. Competitive pricing and free shipping in the United States. Worldwide shipping is available.




realsharpknife.com





There are two of them, and Dustin said they are both quite thin.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

MTC just updated their price for Takamura Uchigumo knives. Seems like the price of 240 gyutos were increased by about $100 to $860. I asked them if that means they are getting new stock and the answer is no. They only received new price from Takamura…


----------



## superworrier

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> MTC just updated their price for Takamura Uchigumo knives. Seems like the price of 240 gyutos were increased by about $100 to $860. I asked them if that means they are getting new stock and the answer is no. They only received new price from Takamura…


Lol maybe that means they’re taking orders again. Which means we may see them in a few years


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

superworrier said:


> Lol maybe that means they’re taking orders again. Which means we may see them in a few years


That’s really confusing tbh. The brothers are young but I feel like they only made maybe 20 Uchigumo knives in 3 years and 18 of them were sold domestically in Japan.


----------



## labor of love

shinyunggyun said:


> RealSharpKnife.com Japanese knives and Natural stones
> 
> 
> Handmade Japanese Kitchen and Pocket Knives, Customized Chef knives, Custom Wa Handles, Chef Tools, Sharpening Stones and Supplies, Japanese Natural Stones. Competitive pricing and free shipping in the United States. Worldwide shipping is available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realsharpknife.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two of them, and Dustin said they are both quite thin.


204 grams sounds perfect actually


----------



## blokey

Don't know much about single bevels, but this seems to be a really good deal.








Display Unit - Gesshin Uraku 300mm White #2 Kiritsuke Yanagiba


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements Our Gesshin Uraku line represents a great value in kitchen cutlery. For a long time, we have been searching for a line of single bevel knives with a great balance of quality and value. We’ve finally found them. This Gesshin Uraku line fits the bill...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## Southpaw

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Just to be clear, I talked to him in 2012, and he's changed his selling style. Inflated prices are a subjective term. I never said he isn't profiting, now you are just inventing lies.


So Bob Kramer is probably the richest chef knife smith in the world, who’s second?

I heard from somewhat reputable sources that Yu Kurosaki is the highest paid smith in Japan as the TKV/Masakage business model is based on high quantity and selling the same knife over and over with different kanji/hammer design (ie Fujin/raijin/senko). 

This has worked so well for him that he apparently is the only smith with a black Amex card (I also think he gets a piece of all of those Masakage knives)

We know the Iizuka’s and Kiyoshi Kato aren’t anywhere near his value as most of their prices are from the market- and their ridiculously high standards mean their output is way lower than other makers.

Is there anybody close to Kramer’s league? All the Kurosaki info is admittedly from vendors who refuse to sell TKV knives (inconsistent quality and too many returns) so it may be biased/ exaggerated.


----------



## superworrier

Southpaw said:


> So Bob Kramer is probably the richest chef knife smith in the world, who’s second?
> 
> I heard from somewhat reputable sources that Yu Kurosaki is the highest paid smith in Japan as the TKV/Masakage business model is based on high quantity and selling the same knife over and over with different kanji/hammer design (ie Fujin/raijin/senko).
> 
> This has worked so well for him that he apparently is the only smith with a black Amex card (I also think he gets a piece of all of those Masakage knives)
> 
> We know the Iizuka’s and Kiyoshi Kato aren’t anywhere near his value as most of their prices are from the market- and their ridiculously high standards mean their output is way lower than other makers.
> 
> Is there anybody close to Kramer’s league? All the Kurosaki info is admittedly from vendors who refuse to sell TKV knives (inconsistent quality and too many returns) so it may be biased/ exaggerated.


That’s crazy if true. The richest smiths are probably the ones who smith very little and have expanded their business. Probably describes Kurosaki, maybe Takamura. I’m sure Bob makes a ton off his branded lines too, probably more than his actual knives


----------



## M1k3

Southpaw said:


> So Bob Kramer is probably the richest chef knife smith in the world, who’s second?
> 
> I heard from somewhat reputable sources that Yu Kurosaki is the highest paid smith in Japan as the TKV/Masakage business model is based on high quantity and selling the same knife over and over with different kanji/hammer design (ie Fujin/raijin/senko).
> 
> This has worked so well for him that he apparently is the only smith with a black Amex card (I also think he gets a piece of all of those Masakage knives)
> 
> We know the Iizuka’s and Kiyoshi Kato aren’t anywhere near his value as most of their prices are from the market- and their ridiculously high standards mean their output is way lower than other makers.
> 
> Is there anybody close to Kramer’s league? All the Kurosaki info is admittedly from vendors who refuse to sell TKV knives (inconsistent quality and too many returns) so it may be biased/ exaggerated.


Yu Kurosaki isn't the one running Masakage. Takayuki Shibata is.


----------



## Southpaw

M1k3 said:


> Yu Kurosaki isn't the one running Masakage. Takayuki Shibata is.


Interesting. He’s probably my favorite out of TKV- love my tinker tank and would pick up an AS Gyuto in a heartbeat.

Kurosaki still is one of the paramount Takefu guys- and his name is synonymous with Masakage (same with Kato and Shibata), and sells the most out of TKV.

Another weird thing is have you ever realized that TKV knives seem to all have identical profiles? Like every TKV knife I’ve ever held feels pretty homogeneous to each other. 

They aren’t bad knives- they just aren’t exactly great knives.


----------



## M1k3

Southpaw said:


> Interesting. He’s probably my favorite out of TKV- love my tinker tank and would pick up an AS Gyuto in a heartbeat.
> 
> Kurosaki still is one of the paramount Takefu guys- and his name is synonymous with Masakage (same with Kato and Shibata), and sells the most out of TKV.
> 
> Another weird thing is have you ever realized that TKV knives seem to all have identical profiles? Like every TKV knife I’ve ever held feels pretty homogeneous to each other.
> 
> They aren’t bad knives- they just aren’t exactly great knives.


Like they share a cookie cutter?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> Like they share a cookie cutter?



And buffing wheel.


----------



## blokey

Southpaw said:


> Interesting. He’s probably my favorite out of TKV- love my tinker tank and would pick up an AS Gyuto in a heartbeat.
> 
> Kurosaki still is one of the paramount Takefu guys- and his name is synonymous with Masakage (same with Kato and Shibata), and sells the most out of TKV.
> 
> Another weird thing is have you ever realized that TKV knives seem to all have identical profiles? Like every TKV knife I’ve ever held feels pretty homogeneous to each other.
> 
> They aren’t bad knives- they just aren’t exactly great knives.


They all kind different flavor of Masakage, not bad but not my taste. I do find Shiro Kamo make some excellent knife tho.


----------



## tag98

If anyones interested in dropping a quick thousand canadian on a honesuki knife wear has a denka one in stock.








Fujiwara Wa Denka Honesuki 150mm


Breaking down chicken is a dream with theTeruyasu Fujiwara Denka honesuki. Fujiwara-san’s own formulated Chigusa-kou super blue carbon is unlike any other carbon steels because it's hand chosen by the man himself and also he starts with more steel and works it longer than most blacksmiths. Two...




knifewear.com


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Newham knives just posted the remainder of his Sydney knife show online









The Knives


Handcrafted High Performance Knives for the Kitchen and Outdoors. Each product is individually handcrafted from high quality materials with a focus on high-performance and unique design.



newhamknives.com


----------



## Geigs

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> Newham knives just posted the remainder of his Sydney knife show online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Knives
> 
> 
> Handcrafted High Performance Knives for the Kitchen and Outdoors. Each product is individually handcrafted from high quality materials with a focus on high-performance and unique design.
> 
> 
> 
> newhamknives.com


Oh man, i've been wanting to grab one of Will's treasures, but just blew my budget on a Devin.


----------



## enrico l

Thinking about buying a 210mm Nakagawa x Myojin for under 500. Should I pull the trigger


----------



## M1k3

enrico l said:


> Thinking about buying a 210mm Nakagawa x Myojin for under 500. Should I pull the trigger


Does a Bear **** in the woods?


----------



## bahamaroot

M1k3 said:


> Does a Bear **** in the woods?


No, he uses the porta potty at the nearest campgrounds.


----------



## brimmergj

bahamaroot said:


> No, he uses the porta potty at the nearest campgrounds.


Lately it has been in my backyard, after he snacks on my garbage. There is a campground about 4 miles away, but that's a long ways to hold it in


----------



## enrico l

M1k3 said:


> Does a Bear **** in the woods?


This is the motivation I need


----------



## enrico l

Does anyone know if all of Nakagawa Blue 1 Damascus are sharpened by Myojin?

I see some that exclusively say Nakagawa x Myojin and some that just say Nakagawa.


----------



## silylanjie

enrico l said:


> Does anyone know if all of Nakagawa Blue 1 Damascus are sharpened by Myojin?


On the CKC site the sharpener is Naohito Myojin, not sure if its all








Satoshi Nakagawa Blue 1 Damascus Bunka


This incredibly beautiful series is produced in Sakai from a collaboration between blacksmith Satoshi Nakagawa and sharpener Naohito Myojin. Hand forged from Aogami #1 high carbon core steel and cladded in iron sumiagashi damascus. Nakagawa sans damascus has a unique flowing pattern and the...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## enrico l

silylanjie said:


> On the CKC site the sharpener is Naohito Myojin, not sure if its all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satoshi Nakagawa Blue 1 Damascus Bunka
> 
> 
> This incredibly beautiful series is produced in Sakai from a collaboration between blacksmith Satoshi Nakagawa and sharpener Naohito Myojin. Hand forged from Aogami #1 high carbon core steel and cladded in iron sumiagashi damascus. Nakagawa sans damascus has a unique flowing pattern and the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com


Some of the Damascus blue 1 have a wide bevel on them and some do not. I’m guessing the wide bevels would not be Myojin, could be wrong though.


----------



## silylanjie

enrico l said:


> Some of the Damascus blue 1 have a wide bevel on them and some do not. I’m guessing the wide bevels would not be Myojin, could be wrong though.


You might be right, Sugi has all the non-wide gyutos listed with sharpener as Myojin









Nakagawa


Satoshi Nakagawa was the main assistant to the highly regarded master Shiraki our of Sakai.



sugicutlery.com





I know the Nakagawa Ginsan wide bevels was sharpener by Morihiro-san, **togo confined it too. It might be possible Morihiro-san could've help out on the Blue 1 Damascus wide bevels too.... who knows









Custom Nakagawa Satoshi Ginsan 3 Gyuto 240mm - Box Elder Burl


Satoshi Nakagawa San was the only disciple and successor to the Kenichi Shiraki San After Mr. Shiraki retired, he was tasked with forging knives at Shiraki's workshop. Mr. Nakagawa became independent in 2021 and founded his own workshop Sharpener : Morihiro Use & Care Do not attempt to cut, hit...



sugicutlery.com


----------



## superworrier

...


----------



## jurdon

superworrier said:


> ...



Damn I tought mt fuji hamon was too much


----------



## DrD23

enrico l said:


> Thinking about buying a 210mm Nakagawa x Myojin for under 500. Should I pull the trigger


I did recently! should arrive soon


----------



## superworrier

jurdon said:


> Damn I tought mt fuji hamon was too much


I saw this in a story and I thought the cut out pieces were just covered by a cloth... nope


----------



## Greasylake

"Honyaki Mtfuji kiritsuke wagyuto"

Someone's been playing knife madlibs haven't they


----------



## blokey

Talking about Nakagawa and Myojin tho, is the Kagekiyo Ginsan forged by him? This one is stated by Baba Hamono to be sharpened by Myojin, for the current yen to usd rate this is a incredible deal. (Also 10% off for any first purchase)








Japanese Chef Wagyuto Knife - KAGEKIYO - Customized Handle - Ginsan...


The Baba Hamono Seisakusho has more than a century of knives manufacture history. It is the owner of the KAGEKIYO and SAKAI ICHIJI brands. The knives of this...




miuraknives.com


----------



## tostadas

blokey said:


> Talking about Nakagawa and Myojin tho, is the Kagekiyo Ginsan forged by him? This one is stated by Baba Hamono to be sharpened by Myojin, for the current yen to usd rate this is a incredible deal. (Also 10% off for any first purchase)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Chef Wagyuto Knife - KAGEKIYO - Customized Handle - Ginsan...
> 
> 
> The Baba Hamono Seisakusho has more than a century of knives manufacture history. It is the owner of the KAGEKIYO and SAKAI ICHIJI brands. The knives of this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miuraknives.com


Ooh myojin ribbed Ginsan?


----------



## timebard

tostadas said:


> Ooh myojin ribbed Ginsan?


Yup! Same as the one I picked up recently and a very fair price assuming shipping isn't egregious.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Ggggrrrr... Don't know why it's not showing right but if you click the Instagram link it opens Bernal Cutlery's page.

_New old stock / unused vintage 1950’s Erik Anton Berg 11.25” scimitar (Sweden) and 1950’s Giesser 6” trimming knife._


----------



## DrEriksson

Edit: Seems like it’s sold. 

Sorry for Swedish original post. 180 honyaki with birch saya from bladesknivesandstuff. Listed for 5000 sek, roughly Euro 500. Joakim is a well-regarded guy in Sweden and would surely be convinced to ship abroad. He's also on IG. Login • Instagram


----------



## Logan A.

Hiromune Takaba | Tamahagane Suminagashi | Nakiri 195mm


couteliernola.com




couteliernola.com





Pretty crazy that this is still available


----------



## blokey

Pretty good deal for a Takada.








青二鋼 水墨仕上 和式柄 牛刀 特注柄 | 合羽橋 つば屋包丁店


極限まで薄くした刃先に、さびやすい鋼の包丁は、初心者には向きませんが、包丁の扱いを知っている人間であれば、満足する一丁です。堺の伝統的な職人さんが、特別な訓練を受けて制作した一丁で、このお値段で提供できるのは、今だけかもしれません。定番の白二鋼の商品の鋼材を青二鋼に変え、長切れを実現しました。作るとすぐに売り切れてしまう一丁です。




tsubaya.co.jp


----------



## enrico l

Logan A. said:


> Hiromune Takaba | Tamahagane Suminagashi | Nakiri 195mm
> 
> 
> couteliernola.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couteliernola.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty crazy that this is still available


Not anymore. Just purchased my first grail knife




/s


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

enrico l said:


> Not anymore. Just purchased my first grail knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /s



Dude, if you can afford it and it brings you joy, then congrats and more power to you!


----------



## enrico l

I’m curious, do people who actually spring out more than 1k on a knife actually end up using them? At what point is it literally not meant to be used and only a show piece.


----------



## superworrier

enrico l said:


> I’m curious, do people who actually spring out more than 1k on a knife actually end up using them? At what point is it literally not meant to be used and only a show piece.



I think it depends on the person but this definitely leans heavily on showpiece/collectible, being tamahagane and all (not to mention the grinds and the fact the cladding has wrapped around the edge on some of these). Hashimoto are probably the closest to being a functional showpiece given he is an artist yet they should have great grinds (Myojin). 

Shigs are probably somewhere in between on the showpiece/tool spectrum.


----------



## blokey

enrico l said:


> I’m curious, do people who actually spring out more than 1k on a knife actually end up using them? At what point is it literally not meant to be used and only a show piece.


Plenty of Katos floating around, someone got to be using them.


----------



## ethompson

Grinds on these are actually quite axe-like if I recall correctly from previous sales and discussion threads. That said, I dream of a 300 yo shig kasumi beater. No chance a knife I own comes into my kitchen and doesn’t see board time.


----------



## silylanjie

blokey said:


> Pretty good deal for a Takada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 青二鋼 水墨仕上 和式柄 牛刀 特注柄 | 合羽橋 つば屋包丁店
> 
> 
> 極限まで薄くした刃先に、さびやすい鋼の包丁は、初心者には向きませんが、包丁の扱いを知っている人間であれば、満足する一丁です。堺の伝統的な職人さんが、特別な訓練を受けて制作した一丁で、このお値段で提供できるのは、今だけかもしれません。定番の白二鋼の商品の鋼材を青二鋼に変え、長切れを実現しました。作るとすぐに売り切れてしまう一丁です。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsubaya.co.jp


Thanks for sharing this, it's not a bad deal. The only thing that stinks if shipping outside of Japan they would charge a 10% PayPal invoice fee and shipping too.


----------



## Southpaw

silylanjie said:


> Thanks for sharing this, it's not a bad deal. The only thing that stinks if shipping outside of Japan they would charge a 10% PayPal invoice fee and shipping too.


I couldn’t figure out how to overseas ship it.



enrico l said:


> I’m curious, do people who actually spring out more than 1k on a knife actually end up using them? At what point is it literally not meant to be used and only a show piece.


I use mine- some Shigefusa, Kato and Honyaki. Can’t appreciate them completely until you use it!


----------



## EricEricEric

I use all of mine


----------



## silylanjie

Southpaw said:


> I couldn’t figure out how to overseas ship it.


To order it for overseas shipping, you'll need to email them for a PayPal invoice by following their Order Template on this page 庖丁の海外発送について About International Shipping - 合羽橋 つば屋庖丁店 Kappabashi Kitchen knife CUTLERY TSUBAYA 

They also suggested to use a shopping agency service, Worldshopping.global


----------



## mc2442

I assume most of who are here in the long run use everything they own.


----------



## enrico l

I’m glad to see most people saying they use them. I just can’t imagine buying a knife to intentionally not use it. One day I’m sure I’ll hit that price point because some of these honyaki images are growing on me.


----------



## blokey

Stainless Gyuto with Ringed Gidgee


225mm stainless gyuto in Nitro-V. This blade has been convex ground for food release with continuous distal taper from 3.9mm to almost nothing at the tip. The spine and choil have been rounded and mirror polished and the edge sharpened to 4k on whetstones. The handle features some stunning...



newhamknives.com


----------



## Logan A.

enrico l said:


> I’m glad to see most people saying they use them. I just can’t imagine buying a knife to intentionally not use it. One day I’m sure I’ll hit that price point because some of these honyaki images are growing on me.


The current price of Shigs and Kato is a reflection of the second hand market, but they were designed for use as a tool, so personally I would be more than comfortable putting one to work. Takaba and Hashimoto are examples of a more artistic vision, so I can see why people would buy those strictly for display purposes. Though I would be more than tempted to put a Takaba through some produce


----------



## Delat

enrico l said:


> I’m curious, do people who actually spring out more than 1k on a knife actually end up using them? At what point is it literally not meant to be used and only a show piece.



I think most knives under 2k will probably get used, especially by people on this forum. I think of true collectibles as the Kramers and Gold Vein, in the over 20k category. Or maybe the rare BNIB unicorn from a deceased maker, but those are clearly exceptions vs current knives in production.


----------



## enrico l

Takada no Hamono Reika White #2 Sujihiki 270mm


Located in Sakai, Japan Takada no Hamono is producing premium quality kitchen knives. With over 20 years in experience training under one of Sakai cities finest craftsman, these knives provide top level performance and finish. Takada no Hamono specializes in thin convex sharpening and applies...




carbonknifeco.com






1 available

Andddd it sold. I ended up buying the only petty as they will not be producing them anymore.


----------



## superworrier

Yoshikane Shirogami #2 Kurouchi Tsuchime Gyuto with Enju Handle


This Gyuto is handcrafted by Kazuomi Yamamoto using Shirogami #2 steel core and heat-treated to 62 HRC. The blade has an aesthetically pleasing Kurouchi Tsuchime finish on the Jigane, which transits to a refined Kasumi finish on the grind before exposing the cutting edge. The beautiful edge...




burrfectionstore.com




Damn the price increases are real. Nearly 600 for a 240mm white 2 SS clad.
(before the inevitable burrfection pile-on because of the Ryky association, the store has normal enough prices and this is not the first vendor to show these increased prices).
Although TBH, I'm not sure I necessarily value a Yoshikane that much less than say, a Tanaka Kyuzo, except for the fact my mind has anchored the fact that the Yoshikane costs half as much. I just wonder if this steep of an increase is killing the golden goose though.


----------



## bahamaroot

The price increases are real and so is the Ryky tax.


----------



## silylanjie

If you really want this you could get it from The Cooks Edge for 8 bucks cheaper


----------



## RevJoe

Cooks edge just recently change the price?


----------



## superworrier

RevJoe said:


> Cooks edge just recently change the price?


The new stock came in at the higher price. It's been there for a bit (prob like a month or so)


----------



## silylanjie

RevJoe said:


> Cooks edge just recently change the price?


It's sill showing $571 for me


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

there is a mag rack as well


----------



## shinyunggyun

Last day for 20% off on all knives at realsharpknife.com code: RSK20

They still have two 240mm TF denkas as well. Thin ones.


----------



## blokey

shinyunggyun said:


> Last day for 20% off on all knives at realsharpknife.com code: RSK20
> 
> They still have two 240mm TF denkas as well. Thin ones.


The Kaji-Bei Nakiri seems like a very nice little knife.


----------



## Southpaw

Almost a $3,000 Shigefusa on JNS right now


----------



## Greasylake

195mm Shig deba, for the low low price of $1,150









年代物 重房 出刃 包丁 長さ195mm - ヤフオク!


約30前に購入した古い重房の出刃包丁になります。未使用ですが、長期保管した為、少し錆はございます。磨けば、落ちると思います。状態は写真でご確認頂ければと思います。気にならない方のみお願いします。



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## Dull_Apex

Knife Japan have a 360x 60 (plus hump) monster rectangle 









Yashima Nogu Kogyo Shironegi-bocho 360mm


Fast, free worldwide shipping. Black-forged negi-bocho from Yashima Nogu Kogyo and Knife Japan. Visit to see our extensive selection of handcrafted Japanese knives.




knifejapan.com




(also in polished & stainless)


----------



## McMan

Dull_Apex said:


> Knife Japan have a 360x 60 (plus hump) monster rectangle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yashima Nogu Kogyo Shironegi-bocho 360mm
> 
> 
> Fast, free worldwide shipping. Black-forged negi-bocho from Yashima Nogu Kogyo and Knife Japan. Visit to see our extensive selection of handcrafted Japanese knives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knifejapan.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also in polished & stainless)


"In the collegial world of competitive leek farming, innovation counts. Growers seek efficiencies and new ways. All over Japan, passionate producers in rival regions work hard to seize the '_famous negi'_ crown that leads to greater demand and higher prices."


----------



## pleue

This thing looks fun, I used to cut 2-3 cases of leeks and green onion per day, would be a lot of fun with something like this if it holds an edge


----------



## Hockey3081

Alex Horn with 30% off for his bday. I have one of his knives and that thing fuxx.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

These will be available Tuesday I believe

Chefs Edge is local to me in Perth and they are definitely the real deal. I have spoken to them at length about knives and what's coming up and these are just the start!


----------



## hendrix

Hockey3081 said:


> Alex Horn with 30% off for his bday. I have one of his knives and that thing fuxx.
> 
> View attachment 194545


Thanks so much for the heads up!!!!! What a deal


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

labor of love said:


> Miura has a Manaka restock and the wh2 is priced really nicely. Somebody talk me into one or buy one and tell me how they perform lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manaka Hamono 間中刃物
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miuraknives.com



You ever take the plunge? I got an itchy mouse finger...

Curious how it is.


----------



## blokey

HumbleHomeCook said:


> You ever take the plunge? I got an itchy mouse finger...
> 
> Curious how it is.


Same, the long santoku profile and grind reminds me of Watoyama, but wildly different look.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

blokey said:


> Same, the long santoku profile and grind reminds me of Watoyama, but wildly different look.



Sigh...

I'll let ya know how the 210 is when I get it.


----------



## labor of love

HumbleHomeCook said:


> You ever take the plunge? I got an itchy mouse finger...
> 
> Curious how it is.


Just couldn’t do it. It’s outside my wheelhouse but I’m interested. 
Ashi yo handle wh2 are my current heavily sought after knives. They’re pretty hard to find at the moment


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

labor of love said:


> Just couldn’t do it. It’s outside my wheelhouse but I’m interested.
> Ashi yo handle wh2 are my current heavily sought after knives. They’re pretty hard to find at the moment



Them's sexy knives for sure.

It's okay. I scratched my itch. We'll see...


----------



## blokey

labor of love said:


> Just couldn’t do it. It’s outside my wheelhouse but I’m interested.
> Ashi yo handle wh2 are my current heavily sought after knives. They’re pretty hard to find at the moment











Ashi Hamano Ginga White Steel Gyuto Japanese Knife 240mm with Saya | eBay


GINGA WHITE STEEL GYUTO 240MM WITH SAYA. • Blade--- Double-Beveled White #2 Steel. • Blade Length---245mm(9.6) from tip to heel. • Blade Height---49.5mm(1.9")/at heel. • Spine Thickness---2.5mm/at heel.



www.ebay.com


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

labor of love said:


> Just couldn’t do it. It’s outside my wheelhouse but I’m interested.
> Ashi yo handle wh2 are my current heavily sought after knives. They’re pretty hard to find at the moment



Was going to ask if maybe Akifusa in AS or even PM might be a decent substitute but they look equally as scarce.


----------



## blokey

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Was going to ask if maybe Akifusa in AS or even PM might be a decent substitute but they look equally as scarce.


I think this is also a Hokiyama knife, bluewayjapan has some interested stuffs.








Tosa-ichi Ao Aogami Super Steel Japanese Wa-Gyuto Knife 210mm with Saya | eBay


TOSA-ICHI AO AOGAMI SUPER STEEL WA-GYUTO 210MM WITH SAYA. • Blade---Double Bevel Aogami Super(Hitachi Blue Super) Core with Soft Stainless Clad Three Layer Construction. • Blade Length---215mm(8.5") from Tip to Heel.



www.ebay.com





BTW I find this one rather interesting, seems like a quality wide bevel with pretty low price.








Sakai Takayuki Blue Steel Kurouchi Wa-Gyuto Japanese Knife 210mm | eBay


KUROUCHI (BLACK FINISH). SAKAI TAKAYUKI BLUE STEEL WA-GYUTO 210MM. Japanese character only. No exception. It will be chiseled by hand within four characters on the blade. • Blade---Double Bevel Aogami No.2 (Hitachi Blue No.2) Core with Soft Iron Clad in Black Finish.



www.ebay.com


----------



## tostadas

Sugimoto CM4030 stainless thin cleaver is available for less than $200 at KNS AU (slightly cheaper than other US retailers I've seen)








Sugimoto Stainless Steel Large Nakiri (Chuka) 190mm CM4030


Sugimoto History of Sugimoto cutlery can go back to 1830s, started our from a metal smith that specialized in sword and knife making, After World War II Sugimoto was the first to begin producing Western and Chinese-style knives. Sugimoto Cutlery has now become recognized by professional chefs...




www.knivesandstones.com.au


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Migoto White 2 Honyaki Gyuto 270mm #002


White #2 forged and differentially heat treated with a water quench by Satoshi Nakagawa. Nakagawa-san rose to fame as the protégé of the great Kenichi Shiraki, and in more recent years has taken up the mantle of this esteemed blacksmithing workshop. Nakagawa-san has honed his skills to be able...




migotocutlery.com


----------



## blokey

tostadas said:


> Sugimoto CM4030 stainless thin cleaver is available for less than $200 at KNS AU (slightly cheaper than other US retailers I've seen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sugimoto Stainless Steel Large Nakiri (Chuka) 190mm CM4030
> 
> 
> Sugimoto History of Sugimoto cutlery can go back to 1830s, started our from a metal smith that specialized in sword and knife making, After World War II Sugimoto was the first to begin producing Western and Chinese-style knives. Sugimoto Cutlery has now become recognized by professional chefs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.knivesandstones.com.au


Large nakiri?


----------



## heldentenor

Kenichi Shiraki forged, Yohei sharpened sounds pretty sexy to me.









Hitohira - Shiraki x Yohei - Abura Honyaki - White #3 - 240mm Gyuto - Taihei Ebony Handle


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Kenichi Shiraki 白木 健一Sharpener: Yohei 与平Handle Maker: Taihei 太平Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ JapanProfile: GyutoSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Abura Honyaki Yasuki White (Shirogami) #3 Handle: Taihei Ebony & Buffalo Horn Ferrule OctagonalTotal Length: 385mmEdge...




strataportland.com


----------



## DrD23

heldentenor said:


> Kenji Shiraki forged, Yohei sharpened sounds pretty sexy to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitohira - Shiraki x Yohei - Abura Honyaki - White #3 - 240mm Gyuto - Taihei Ebony Handle
> 
> 
> Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Kenichi Shiraki 白木 健一Sharpener: Yohei 与平Handle Maker: Taihei 太平Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ JapanProfile: GyutoSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Abura Honyaki Yasuki White (Shirogami) #3 Handle: Taihei Ebony & Buffalo Horn Ferrule OctagonalTotal Length: 385mmEdge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strataportland.com


calculating which ones id have to sell to purchase


----------



## tostadas

Nakagawa ginsan cleavers!


----------



## superworrier

Katsushige Anryu


Forging knifes is in the blood of Katsushige Anryu-san (1942). His family started forging in 1870 and Katsushige-san learned the arts and crafts of forging from his father Katsutoshi Anryu after he finished primary school in 1959. He is a 4th generation blade forger and has been working for over...




tokushuknife.com





This is just silly


----------



## silylanjie

superworrier said:


> Katsushige Anryu
> 
> 
> Forging knifes is in the blood of Katsushige Anryu-san (1942). His family started forging in 1870 and Katsushige-san learned the arts and crafts of forging from his father Katsutoshi Anryu after he finished primary school in 1959. He is a 4th generation blade forger and has been working for over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tokushuknife.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just silly


I can't believe they sold that petty for that price


----------



## superworrier

The funny part is there’s a high chance many with the Katsushige kanji are forged by Ikeda


----------



## henkle

blokey said:


> I think this is also a Hokiyama knife, bluewayjapan has some interested stuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tosa-ichi Ao Aogami Super Steel Japanese Wa-Gyuto Knife 210mm with Saya | eBay
> 
> 
> TOSA-ICHI AO AOGAMI SUPER STEEL WA-GYUTO 210MM WITH SAYA. • Blade---Double Bevel Aogami Super(Hitachi Blue Super) Core with Soft Stainless Clad Three Layer Construction. • Blade Length---215mm(8.5") from Tip to Heel.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I find this one rather interesting, seems like a quality wide bevel with pretty low price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sakai Takayuki Blue Steel Kurouchi Wa-Gyuto Japanese Knife 210mm | eBay
> 
> 
> KUROUCHI (BLACK FINISH). SAKAI TAKAYUKI BLUE STEEL WA-GYUTO 210MM. Japanese character only. No exception. It will be chiseled by hand within four characters on the blade. • Blade---Double Bevel Aogami No.2 (Hitachi Blue No.2) Core with Soft Iron Clad in Black Finish.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Is Tosa-ichi made by Akifusa?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

henkle said:


> Is Tosa-ichi made by Akifusa?



I believe they are both made by the same parent company. Along with a number of other brands.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

@henkle have a look at post #4 by @zizirex on this thread:






Tosaichi 210mm Wa Kiritsuke?


Howdy KKF, Anyone have thoughts, experience, or opinions on this: https://sharpknifeshop.com/products/tosaichi-ao-super-kiritsuke-210-mm




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Sakai Kikumori - Tanaka Limited Signed Series - Super Blue - 360mm Yanagiba - No Handle - Mirror Finish


Brand: Sakai Kikumori 堺菊守Smith: Tanaka 田中Profile: YanagibaEdge Steel: Blue (Aogami) SuperSteel Type: Carbon Cladding: Soft IronBevel: SingleHand Orientation: RightTang Length: 123mm, Stamped '8'Total Length: 489mmEdge Length: 348mmSpine Length: 365mmBlade Height: 38mmThickness at Spine...




strataportland.com





Anyone need a loooong one?


----------



## MowgFace

Wakui drop at Bernal. Just went live.









Wakui


Wakui-san began his journey into knifemaking working long hours as an apprentice at Yoshikane Cutlery in Sanjo, Japan. Wakui-san forges, heat treats and grinds all his knives in his small Sanjo workshop. We first carried his knives in 2015 and were immediately impressed. His hard work shows in...




bernalcutlery.com





They have V2 nashiji, Blue 2 stainless clad suminigashi, White 2 Stainless clad Nashiji and Migaki

90 Paring, 135 Petty, 210/240 Gyuto 240/270 Suji

Picked me up a 210 V2 Nashiji


----------



## kpham12

MowgFace said:


> Wakui drop at Bernal. Just went live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wakui
> 
> 
> Wakui-san began his journey into knifemaking working long hours as an apprentice at Yoshikane Cutlery in Sanjo, Japan. Wakui-san forges, heat treats and grinds all his knives in his small Sanjo workshop. We first carried his knives in 2015 and were immediately impressed. His hard work shows in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have V2 nashiji, Blue 2 stainless clad Nashiji, White 2 Stainless clad Nashiji and Migaki
> 
> 90 Paring, 135 Petty, 210/240 Gyuto 240/270 Suji
> 
> Picked me up a 210 V2 Nashiji


Dang, those 240 mm V2s went fast. I wonder how many they had.


----------



## MowgFace

kpham12 said:


> Dang, those 240 mm V2s went fast. I wonder how many they had.



Damn they were still in stock while I was posting.


----------



## superworrier

The dammy! The blue 2! Argh... I don't need it.

Interesting snipper from Bernal

"We started carrying his hamaguri ground (convex face) migaki finished stainless clad shirogami 2 knives in 2015 and they were a real hit. At the time Wakui’s prices were very very low as he did not want to charge more than Yoshikane where he trained. Yoshikane’s prices were being kept low by some chicanery by a certain dealer we used to work with who was collecting huge orders and piling those onto Yoshikane (and other makers) to keep them stuck to low prices. This made for big problems for these Sanjo craftsmen and kept them from really enjoying the status they deserve as the seriously skilled blacksmiths and grinders they are."


----------



## M1k3

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Sakai Kikumori - Tanaka Limited Signed Series - Super Blue - 360mm Yanagiba - No Handle - Mirror Finish
> 
> 
> Brand: Sakai Kikumori 堺菊守Smith: Tanaka 田中Profile: YanagibaEdge Steel: Blue (Aogami) SuperSteel Type: Carbon Cladding: Soft IronBevel: SingleHand Orientation: RightTang Length: 123mm, Stamped '8'Total Length: 489mmEdge Length: 348mmSpine Length: 365mmBlade Height: 38mmThickness at Spine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strataportland.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone need a loooong one?


"That's what the girl said." - Some Swedish person probably


----------



## blokey

MowgFace said:


> Wakui drop at Bernal. Just went live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wakui
> 
> 
> Wakui-san began his journey into knifemaking working long hours as an apprentice at Yoshikane Cutlery in Sanjo, Japan. Wakui-san forges, heat treats and grinds all his knives in his small Sanjo workshop. We first carried his knives in 2015 and were immediately impressed. His hard work shows in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have V2 nashiji, Blue 2 stainless clad suminigashi, White 2 Stainless clad Nashiji and Migaki
> 
> 90 Paring, 135 Petty, 210/240 Gyuto 240/270 Suji
> 
> Picked me up a 210 V2 Nashiji


Someone please buy that b2 gyuto....


----------



## enrico l

Blue 1 and white 2 available for decent price 









Takada no Hamono HH | 270mm Sujihiki Knife


Crafted in Sakai, Japan, Takada no Hamono produces outstanding knives with superb performance, fit and finish. Mitsuaki Takada was responsible for many of Ashi Hamono's fine knives, he now continues this under his own brand, which we are proud to offer. This particular knife is forged by...




protooling.com.au


----------



## simona

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I believe they are both made by the same parent company. Along with a number of other brands.


I had a smaller santuko by the same manufacturer - same kanji on the back of the blade, though no brand name as such; it was ok, held quite an extreme edge which was durable for home use, came with a black hammered KU finish.


----------



## ZeeVee

Do kiridashi count? A pair are still on Will's site.

Catcheside Kiridashi


----------



## Southpaw

enrico l said:


> Blue 1 and white 2 available for decent price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takada no Hamono HH | 270mm Sujihiki Knife
> 
> 
> Crafted in Sakai, Japan, Takada no Hamono produces outstanding knives with superb performance, fit and finish. Mitsuaki Takada was responsible for many of Ashi Hamono's fine knives, he now continues this under his own brand, which we are proud to offer. This particular knife is forged by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protooling.com.au


Just got a Blue 1 HH Suji and is just as great as my other Takada no Hamono knives (without the reactivity that Suiboku are notorious for)


----------



## Choppin

enrico l said:


> Blue 1 and white 2 available for decent price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takada no Hamono HH | 270mm Sujihiki Knife
> 
> 
> Crafted in Sakai, Japan, Takada no Hamono produces outstanding knives with superb performance, fit and finish. Mitsuaki Takada was responsible for many of Ashi Hamono's fine knives, he now continues this under his own brand, which we are proud to offer. This particular knife is forged by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protooling.com.au


Bummed I missed this! Prices were very decent indeed...


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

***. Bernal just sold a 240 ku Kato for $698, so how much did they acquire it for? $300? The market price looks ridiculous now.









Kiyoshi Kato 240mm Gyuto Aogami 2 Kurouchi Ho


Iron Clad Aogami 2 gyuto that retains its dark kurouchi finish from pine charcoal heat treatment. This is a heavier weight gyuto with a strong meat cutting bias. Kiyoshi Kato works out of Hokuto City in Yamanashi Prefecture. He is a licensed sword maker since the late 70s who trained under his...




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## superworrier

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> ***. Bernal just sold a 240 ku Kato for $698, so how much did they acquire it for? $300? The market price looks ridiculous now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiyoshi Kato 240mm Gyuto Aogami 2 Kurouchi Ho
> 
> 
> Iron Clad Aogami 2 gyuto that retains its dark kurouchi finish from pine charcoal heat treatment. This is a heavier weight gyuto with a strong meat cutting bias. Kiyoshi Kato works out of Hokuto City in Yamanashi Prefecture. He is a licensed sword maker since the late 70s who trained under his...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com



I wonder if they forget a 1. They haven't contacted me about it yet though.


----------



## Choppin

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> ***. Bernal just sold a 240 ku Kato for $698, so how much did they acquire it for? $300? The market price looks ridiculous now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiyoshi Kato 240mm Gyuto Aogami 2 Kurouchi Ho
> 
> 
> Iron Clad Aogami 2 gyuto that retains its dark kurouchi finish from pine charcoal heat treatment. This is a heavier weight gyuto with a strong meat cutting bias. Kiyoshi Kato works out of Hokuto City in Yamanashi Prefecture. He is a licensed sword maker since the late 70s who trained under his...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com


Sounds like the fair price for what you get


----------



## Sanman808

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> ***. Bernal just sold a 240 ku Kato for $698, so how much did they acquire it for? $300? The market price looks ridiculous now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiyoshi Kato 240mm Gyuto Aogami 2 Kurouchi Ho
> 
> 
> Iron Clad Aogami 2 gyuto that retains its dark kurouchi finish from pine charcoal heat treatment. This is a heavier weight gyuto with a strong meat cutting bias. Kiyoshi Kato works out of Hokuto City in Yamanashi Prefecture. He is a licensed sword maker since the late 70s who trained under his...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com


Has to be an error


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> ***. Bernal just sold a 240 ku Kato for $698, so how much did they acquire it for? $300? The market price looks ridiculous now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiyoshi Kato 240mm Gyuto Aogami 2 Kurouchi Ho
> 
> 
> Iron Clad Aogami 2 gyuto that retains its dark kurouchi finish from pine charcoal heat treatment. This is a heavier weight gyuto with a strong meat cutting bias. Kiyoshi Kato works out of Hokuto City in Yamanashi Prefecture. He is a licensed sword maker since the late 70s who trained under his...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com


Price sounds fair to me. Gives me hope in owning one in the future


----------



## Southpaw

That’s amazing that they priced that so fairly


----------



## mk4pi

After all the surge in demand as more people cooking at home during the pandemic is over. I really do hope price will start finally go back normal range.


----------



## Patinated

Southpaw said:


> That’s amazing that they priced that so fairly


On the other hand I was thinking how some other retailers price Katos so ridiculously!


----------



## superworrier

mk4pi said:


> After all the surge in demand as more people cooking at home during the pandemic is over. I really do hope price will start finally go back normal range.


Honestly doesn’t seem to be the case. Many jobs are still remote but it remains to be seen whether it will stay that way


----------



## jedy617

yeah that aint happening.


----------



## labor of love

I’d feel quite lucky if I scored a bnib kato standard or workhorse for $1300 w ho handle.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

labor of love said:


> I’d feel quite lucky if I scored a bnib kato standard or workhorse for $1300 w ho handle.


Gotta few hos I could send you! No katos though.


----------



## labor of love

Chicagohawkie said:


> Gotta few hos I could send you! No katos though.


Ehh we don’t love them hos like we used to, only for kato and a few others. I’m getting into westerns nowadays


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Shig alive now. There is a price increase though.









Shigefusa Kitaeji Yanagiba 240mm


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## simona

Some slightly pricey Takeda's in France








Couteaux Japon - Les editions de la nouvelle france







couteauxjapon.fr


----------



## blokey

Ashi Ginga restock at CKC








Ashi Hamono


Ashi Hamono is based in Sakai Japan. Headed by Hiroshi Ashi, they are known for their laser style high performance blades.




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## runninscared

togo has 240 white #1 kono fuji's in stock. ebony handle. saya available too if anyone is interested.

looks like 6 left.


----------



## hukdizzle

Damn, was hoping to finally get a chance to try one of those this time.


----------



## silylanjie

I think they received 17 of them


----------



## yoyoma

blokey said:


> Ashi Ginga restock at CKC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashi Hamono
> 
> 
> Ashi Hamono is based in Sakai Japan. Headed by Hiroshi Ashi, they are known for their laser style high performance blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com



I'm new, but why would I buy a 240mm ginga from here ($265):









Ashi Ginga White #2 Gyuto 240mm


Ashi Hamono makes incredibly high performance knives out of Sakai, Japan. Their knives and known for thinness and superb geometry. These blades have a slight convexity making the cutting feel very enjoyable. Quality control is very important to Ashi. They make their blades, handles, sayas all in...




carbonknifeco.com





When I can buy it from here ($205 +$20 shipping = $225)









Ashi Hamano Ginga White Steel Wa-Gyuto Japanese Knife 240mm | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Ashi Hamano Ginga White Steel Wa-Gyuto Japanese Knife 240mm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Are there duties or custom fees? Any other difference?


----------



## blokey

yoyoma said:


> I'm new, but why would I buy a 240mm ginga from here ($265):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashi Ginga White #2 Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Ashi Hamono makes incredibly high performance knives out of Sakai, Japan. Their knives and known for thinness and superb geometry. These blades have a slight convexity making the cutting feel very enjoyable. Quality control is very important to Ashi. They make their blades, handles, sayas all in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I can buy it from here ($205 +$20 shipping = $225)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashi Hamano Ginga White Steel Wa-Gyuto Japanese Knife 240mm | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Ashi Hamano Ginga White Steel Wa-Gyuto Japanese Knife 240mm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there duties or custom fees? Any other difference?


It's always cheaper to buy directly from Japan, you can get one even cheaper if you find vendor selling them in Yen, depends if you want deal with international shipping and the potential hick ups. Craig at CKC provide great custom service at least in States and I'm happy to support his business.


----------



## wrussell92

yoyoma said:


> I'm new, but why would I buy a 240mm ginga from here ($265):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashi Ginga White #2 Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Ashi Hamono makes incredibly high performance knives out of Sakai, Japan. Their knives and known for thinness and superb geometry. These blades have a slight convexity making the cutting feel very enjoyable. Quality control is very important to Ashi. They make their blades, handles, sayas all in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I can buy it from here ($205 +$20 shipping = $225)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashi Hamano Ginga White Steel Wa-Gyuto Japanese Knife 240mm | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Ashi Hamano Ginga White Steel Wa-Gyuto Japanese Knife 240mm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there duties or custom fees? Any other difference?


Customs fees and how knives are shipped/presented across borders seems to vary a bit, but primary reason would be for consistency, service should anything go wrong, shipping speed, and supporting a Denver brick and mortar business employing people, growing the hobbyist community, and adding character to the neighborhood, in addition to being a premier supplier. I will happily pay another 10% vs direct from JP to support Carbon Knife Co and their peers, but recognize not everyone necessarily feels that way, so it’s good to have the option.


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

I didn't see any Fujis available, are they already gone?


----------



## tally-ho

240mm Fuji shirogami 2 + saya at Bernal :








Sakai Konosuke Fujiyama FM 240mm Gyuto Shirogami 2 with Saya


New Konosuke FM Fujiyama 240mm gyuto with iron clad shirogami 2 blade with thin convex hamaguri grind and octagonal ho handle and ho saya. This series is forged at Tanaka Hamono (the same Sakai workshop where the old Fujiyama series were forged) knives by Konosuke and ground by Myojin Naohito...




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## runninscared

myguidingmoonlight said:


> I didn't see any Fujis available, are they already gone?



When I posted 6 left, they were all gone about 10 min after


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

runninscared said:


> When I posted 6 left, they were all gone about 10 min after


Oh...


----------



## Bear

they have some now Sakai Konosuke Fujiyama FM 240mm Gyuto Shirogami 2 with Saya


----------



## heldentenor

The Fuji White 2 petty isn’t a bad knife either:









Sakai Konosuke Fujiyama FM 150mm Petty Shirogami 2 W/ Saya


New Konosuke FM Fujiyama 150mm petty with iron clad shirogami 2 blade with thin convex hamaguri grind and octagonal ho handle and ho saya. This series is forged at Tanaka Hamono (the same Sakai workshop where the old Fujiyama series were forged) knives by Konosuke and ground by Myojin Naohito...




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## blokey

Instagram Special - Gesshin Kagekiyo 240mm Stainless Kiritsuke Wa-Gyuto with Hokusai Great Wave Laser Engraved Saya


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements Our Gesshin Kagekiyo knives represent some of the highest level of craftsmanship and quality we have seen. The blacksmiths, sharpeners, and even lacquer-ware craftsmen are all amazingly skilled, as can clearly be seen by simply looking at them. In...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## Bear

There's got to be something wrong with Bernals, they must be overselling those Fugi's.


----------



## superworrier

17 dropped on CKTG today as well. I don't think they even posted about these on IG, and there are were also at least 17. Definitely the biggest drop; usually at CKTG you see 6-12, more often on the lower end.


----------



## IMakeOnionsCry

tally-ho said:


> 240mm Fuji shirogami 2 + saya at Bernal :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sakai Konosuke Fujiyama FM 240mm Gyuto Shirogami 2 with Saya
> 
> 
> New Konosuke FM Fujiyama 240mm gyuto with iron clad shirogami 2 blade with thin convex hamaguri grind and octagonal ho handle and ho saya. This series is forged at Tanaka Hamono (the same Sakai workshop where the old Fujiyama series were forged) knives by Konosuke and ground by Myojin Naohito...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com




Not sure I needed this but watching the stock drop quickly got me in a competitive mood. Thanks for the heads up.

Website currently reading 2 Gyutos and 19 pettys left in stock.


----------



## More_Gyutos

IMakeOnionsCry said:


> Not sure I needed this but watching the stock drop quickly got me in a competitive mood. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Website currently reading 2 Gyutos and 19 pettys left in stock.


How do you see the stock information?


----------



## jedy617

I think that most people at this point who want FM's just kinda have them. Plus white 2 in my opinion is probably the weakest of the offerings...


----------



## esoo

I had white 2 FM 210. Was totally unimpressed by it. White 1 from Tanaka is a different story.


----------



## More_Gyutos

Bear said:


> There's got to be something wrong with Bernals, they must be overselling those Fugi's


The Bernal knives are at least Myojin sharpened. The CKTG knives have no Myojin mark.


----------



## superworrier

More_Gyutos said:


> The Bernal knives are at least Myojin sharpened. The CKTG knives have no Myojin mark.


All FMs are Myojin sharpened. The picture is likely outdated. The one I got last year from them has the mark.


----------



## More_Gyutos

superworrier said:


> All FMs are Myojin sharpened. The picture is likely outdated. The one I got last year from them has the mark.


If they are all Myojin sharpened, how could this be an outdated picture? Seems like a contradiction to me, but I don’t know everything about these knives.


----------



## superworrier

More_Gyutos said:


> If they are all Myojin sharpened, how could this be an outdated picture? Seems like a contradiction to me, but I don’t know everything about these knives.


The early ones just didn’t have the stamp.


----------



## blokey

More_Gyutos said:


> If they are all Myojin sharpened, how could this be an outdated picture? Seems like a contradiction to me, but I don’t know everything about these knives.


FM literally means Fujiyama Myojin, I had emailed Kawamura-san regarding the mark, he confirm some of the early batch did not have them, and some of those are still shipping out with newer ones.


----------



## labor of love

Bernal has kono hd petty 180 restock at a reasonable price. Surprised it’s listed with right hand bias, didn’t realize that was a thing w HDs








Konosuke Sakai 'HD2' 180mm Petty Ho Handle Ebony Ferrule With Saya


Semi stainless mono steel blade. Octagon ho wood (magnolia) handle with ebony wood ferrule. Saya cover is included. The legendary Konosuke HD2 series feature a mono-steel blade handmade in Sakai city, and feature some of the best thin grinds we have ever seen. These represent the best of both...




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

labor of love said:


> Bernal has kono hd petty 180 restock at a reasonable price. Surprised it’s listed with right hand bias, didn’t realize that was a thing w HDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konosuke Sakai 'HD2' 180mm Petty Ho Handle Ebony Ferrule With Saya
> 
> 
> Semi stainless mono steel blade. Octagon ho wood (magnolia) handle with ebony wood ferrule. Saya cover is included. The legendary Konosuke HD2 series feature a mono-steel blade handmade in Sakai city, and feature some of the best thin grinds we have ever seen. These represent the best of both...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com


It's pretty much a thing, a lot of Konosuke's lasers (at least recently) has a prominent right side convex while the left side is close to flat.


----------



## blokey

labor of love said:


> Bernal has kono hd petty 180 restock at a reasonable price. Surprised it’s listed with right hand bias, didn’t realize that was a thing w HDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konosuke Sakai 'HD2' 180mm Petty Ho Handle Ebony Ferrule With Saya
> 
> 
> Semi stainless mono steel blade. Octagon ho wood (magnolia) handle with ebony wood ferrule. Saya cover is included. The legendary Konosuke HD2 series feature a mono-steel blade handmade in Sakai city, and feature some of the best thin grinds we have ever seen. These represent the best of both...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com


Kind like Ashi Ginga then. (Some do think they are related)


----------



## enrico l

Any opinions on these? Kono fm petty









Sakai Konosuke Fujiyama FM 150mm Petty Shirogami 2 W/ Saya


New Konosuke FM Fujiyama 150mm petty with iron clad shirogami 2 blade with thin convex hamaguri grind and octagonal ho handle and ho saya. This series is forged at Tanaka Hamono (the same Sakai workshop where the old Fujiyama series were forged) knives by Konosuke and ground by Myojin Naohito...




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## superworrier

enrico l said:


> Any opinions on these? Kono fm petty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sakai Konosuke Fujiyama FM 150mm Petty Shirogami 2 W/ Saya
> 
> 
> New Konosuke FM Fujiyama 150mm petty with iron clad shirogami 2 blade with thin convex hamaguri grind and octagonal ho handle and ho saya. This series is forged at Tanaka Hamono (the same Sakai workshop where the old Fujiyama series were forged) knives by Konosuke and ground by Myojin Naohito...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com


I waffled on this. Im sure it’s great for what it is, but it’s a very short (in heel height) and reactive petty.


----------



## esoo

labor of love said:


> Bernal has kono hd petty 180 restock at a reasonable price. Surprised it’s listed with right hand bias, didn’t realize that was a thing w HDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konosuke Sakai 'HD2' 180mm Petty Ho Handle Ebony Ferrule With Saya
> 
> 
> Semi stainless mono steel blade. Octagon ho wood (magnolia) handle with ebony wood ferrule. Saya cover is included. The legendary Konosuke HD2 series feature a mono-steel blade handmade in Sakai city, and feature some of the best thin grinds we have ever seen. These represent the best of both...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com



When I had one, I didn't notice any boas as a lefty, but my use was.light


----------



## Southpaw

More_Gyutos said:


> If they are all Myojin sharpened, how could this be an outdated picture? Seems like a contradiction to me, but I don’t know everything about these knives.


Konosuke Fujiyama is always forged by Yoshikazu Tanaka
All originals sharpened by Morhiro 
FM- Myojin
FT- Takada (not confirmed, but confirmed…)

In 2018 when Morihiro retired, they didn’t put a stamp to differentiate them yet. 

There’s a really good article that’s informative on this subject.


----------



## zizirex

esoo said:


> I had white 2 FM 210. Was totally unimpressed by it. White 1 from Tanaka is a different story.


Yup, Nakagawa/Shiraki is better one for white 2.

I haven’t compared it with Togashi though


----------



## Southpaw

zizirex said:


> Yup, Nakagawa/Shiraki is better one for white 2.
> 
> I haven’t compared it with Togashi though


I’ve never had a white 2 that knocked my Sox off. White 2 is always - it is what it is to me


----------



## esoo

Sharp Knife Shop has a couple of project Denka yanagiba









Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka Yanagiba 230 mm


Blade Length 230 mm Total Length 390 mm Steel Aogomi Super Handle Magolia Ferrule Buffalo Horn Rockwell 65 Height Spine to heel 37 mm Width at Spine 3 mm Weight 146 grams "I want to create amazing and inspirational knives that appeal to the hearts of the users." Well, Fujiwara-san, I...



sharpknifeshop.com




https://sharpknifeshop.com/products/teruyasu-fujiwara-denka-sujihiki
Their words on these


> Many small imperfections on this knife make us feel as though we can't charge full price and are selling these at a huge discount. They are actually quite sharp out of the box and are still great performing knives but there are some aesthetic issues and the Ura isn't great. For an experienced sharpener looking for a fun project, they're perfect!


----------



## More_Gyutos

Coutelier is having a 20% off sale. Everything except Takeda accord to their IG. Some of their stuff looks pretty pricey to start with, but might be worth it if you’ve been eyeing something there.


----------



## xsmx13

More_Gyutos said:


> Coutelier is having a 20% off sale. Everything except Takeda accord to their IG. Some of their stuff looks pretty pricey to start with, but might be worth it if you’ve been eyeing something there.


The Vachon stuff is a pretty good price with the coupon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## blokey

Damascus MagnaCut blank, wonder how those are made.


----------



## RDalman

blokey said:


> Damascus MagnaCut blank, wonder how those are made.



Usually the package is welded shut (since borax doesn't work on stainless) and then forgewelded at high temperature, needs extra powerful press/powerhammer.


----------



## blokey

RDalman said:


> Usually the package is welded shut (since borax doesn't work on stainless) and then forgewelded at high temperature, needs extra powerful press/powerhammer.


Thank you! But won't high temperature change the properties of the PM steel?


----------



## RDalman

blokey said:


> Thank you! But won't high temperature change the properties of the PM steel?


Depends on temperature, most likely not here.


----------



## Bico Doce

Dalman/BB collab is live






Dalman Knives


Handmade knives.



dalmanknives.bigcartel.com


----------



## superworrier

Tosho, 40% off Tetsujin Hamono and Nigara (non-troll killer). Only 210s and petties in stock for Tetsujin though, but a pretty good deal


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Someone buy these.








Hatsukokoro Komorebi Blue #1 Damascus Gyuto 240mm Ebony Handle


Another great series from the Hatsukokoro brand. Komorebi refers to the effect of the sunlight streaming through the leaves. What a perfect way to describe the subtle misty finish on these knives, contrasted by the brightly polished core steel comprised of long-lasting Blue #1 carbon steel! In...




www.toshoknifearts.com













Myojin Riki Seisakusho SG2 Kasumi Kiritsuke Gyuto 240mm (No Handle)


Thanks to the absence of a handle, you have the opportunity to tailor this knife to your own taste. This line of knives are sharpened by a talented young sharpener, Naohito Myojin, who is also responsible for producing a long time fan-favourite, 'Fujiyama' series from Konosuke company. These...




www.toshoknifearts.com













Hatsukokoro Komorebi Blue #2 Kasumi Gyuto 240mm Ebony Handle


Another great series from the Hatsukokoro brand. Komorebi refers to the effect of the sunlight streaming through the leaves. What a perfect way to describe the subtle misty finish on these knives, contrasted by the brightly polished core steel comprised of many knife aficionado’s favourite...




www.toshoknifearts.com


----------



## enrico l

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Someone buy these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatsukokoro Komorebi Blue #1 Damascus Gyuto 240mm Ebony Handle
> 
> 
> Another great series from the Hatsukokoro brand. Komorebi refers to the effect of the sunlight streaming through the leaves. What a perfect way to describe the subtle misty finish on these knives, contrasted by the brightly polished core steel comprised of long-lasting Blue #1 carbon steel! In...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myojin Riki Seisakusho SG2 Kasumi Kiritsuke Gyuto 240mm (No Handle)
> 
> 
> Thanks to the absence of a handle, you have the opportunity to tailor this knife to your own taste. This line of knives are sharpened by a talented young sharpener, Naohito Myojin, who is also responsible for producing a long time fan-favourite, 'Fujiyama' series from Konosuke company. These...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatsukokoro Komorebi Blue #2 Kasumi Gyuto 240mm Ebony Handle
> 
> 
> Another great series from the Hatsukokoro brand. Komorebi refers to the effect of the sunlight streaming through the leaves. What a perfect way to describe the subtle misty finish on these knives, contrasted by the brightly polished core steel comprised of many knife aficionado’s favourite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com


That blue 1……


----------



## Homechef

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Someone buy these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatsukokoro Komorebi Blue #1 Damascus Gyuto 240mm Ebony Handle
> 
> 
> Another great series from the Hatsukokoro brand. Komorebi refers to the effect of the sunlight streaming through the leaves. What a perfect way to describe the subtle misty finish on these knives, contrasted by the brightly polished core steel comprised of long-lasting Blue #1 carbon steel! In...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myojin Riki Seisakusho SG2 Kasumi Kiritsuke Gyuto 240mm (No Handle)
> 
> 
> Thanks to the absence of a handle, you have the opportunity to tailor this knife to your own taste. This line of knives are sharpened by a talented young sharpener, Naohito Myojin, who is also responsible for producing a long time fan-favourite, 'Fujiyama' series from Konosuke company. These...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatsukokoro Komorebi Blue #2 Kasumi Gyuto 240mm Ebony Handle
> 
> 
> Another great series from the Hatsukokoro brand. Komorebi refers to the effect of the sunlight streaming through the leaves. What a perfect way to describe the subtle misty finish on these knives, contrasted by the brightly polished core steel comprised of many knife aficionado’s favourite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com


There are too many deals…our only hope is the website crashes…


----------



## blokey

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Someone buy these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatsukokoro Komorebi Blue #1 Damascus Gyuto 240mm Ebony Handle
> 
> 
> Another great series from the Hatsukokoro brand. Komorebi refers to the effect of the sunlight streaming through the leaves. What a perfect way to describe the subtle misty finish on these knives, contrasted by the brightly polished core steel comprised of long-lasting Blue #1 carbon steel! In...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myojin Riki Seisakusho SG2 Kasumi Kiritsuke Gyuto 240mm (No Handle)
> 
> 
> Thanks to the absence of a handle, you have the opportunity to tailor this knife to your own taste. This line of knives are sharpened by a talented young sharpener, Naohito Myojin, who is also responsible for producing a long time fan-favourite, 'Fujiyama' series from Konosuke company. These...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatsukokoro Komorebi Blue #2 Kasumi Gyuto 240mm Ebony Handle
> 
> 
> Another great series from the Hatsukokoro brand. Komorebi refers to the effect of the sunlight streaming through the leaves. What a perfect way to describe the subtle misty finish on these knives, contrasted by the brightly polished core steel comprised of many knife aficionado’s favourite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com


Is the Damascus one made by Nihei?


----------



## superworrier

blokey said:


> Is the Damascus one made by Nihei?


Producing area says Sakai so I'd guess not. CKTG lists it as Tosa though. Maybe Tetsu-forged? (or literally anyone lol, complete shot in the dark) 

Thinking about more, prob not Tetsu since they disclose him for their other series.


----------



## blokey

superworrier said:


> Producing area says Sakai so I'd guess not. CKTG lists it as Tosa though. Maybe Tetsu-forged? (or literally anyone lol, complete shot in the dark)
> 
> Thinking about more, prob not Tetsu since they disclose him for their other series.


I saw it here, might confused it with the Hatsukokoro Shinkiro which is more like Nihei forged.





SOLD - 240mm Hatsuroko Korombei Damascus Gyuto


Just paid Uncle Sam a big chunk of change, so I need some cash money. This is a BNIB 240mm Hatsuroko Korombei Damascus gyuto. This was the cheapest I could find it at. Fit and finish is phenomenal, spine and choils perfectly rounded and comfy. Beautifully polished, as you can see from the...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I already strayed from my path once or I'd have a hard time resisting this:









Ashi Hamono 180mm Gyuto Shirogami 2 Western Handle w Saya


Ashi Hamono 180mm gyuto chef knife with Shirogami 2 carbon steel blade and western style riveted pakka wood handle. Saya cover is included. HRC 60-61. Ashi’s Shirogami #2 knives are some of the lightest, thinnest and easiest to sharpen knives we have come across. Their cutting feel is excellent...




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## superworrier

blokey said:


> I saw it here, might confused it with the Hatsukokoro Shinkiro which is more like Nihei forged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD - 240mm Hatsuroko Korombei Damascus Gyuto
> 
> 
> Just paid Uncle Sam a big chunk of change, so I need some cash money. This is a BNIB 240mm Hatsuroko Korombei Damascus gyuto. This was the cheapest I could find it at. Fit and finish is phenomenal, spine and choils perfectly rounded and comfy. Beautifully polished, as you can see from the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


Yeah maybe just an error, especially since Nihei usually sharpens his own knives. He also does Jihada, Hyomon for Hatsukokoro, both incredibly expensive. (Katana Jihada Sujihiki 360mm) . I think I also saw a v2 of the Shinkiro on IG (no hammer marks I believe, and neon handles )


----------



## shinyunggyun

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Someone buy these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatsukokoro Komorebi Blue #1 Damascus Gyuto 240mm Ebony Handle
> 
> 
> Another great series from the Hatsukokoro brand. Komorebi refers to the effect of the sunlight streaming through the leaves. What a perfect way to describe the subtle misty finish on these knives, contrasted by the brightly polished core steel comprised of long-lasting Blue #1 carbon steel! In...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myojin Riki Seisakusho SG2 Kasumi Kiritsuke Gyuto 240mm (No Handle)
> 
> 
> Thanks to the absence of a handle, you have the opportunity to tailor this knife to your own taste. This line of knives are sharpened by a talented young sharpener, Naohito Myojin, who is also responsible for producing a long time fan-favourite, 'Fujiyama' series from Konosuke company. These...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatsukokoro Komorebi Blue #2 Kasumi Gyuto 240mm Ebony Handle
> 
> 
> Another great series from the Hatsukokoro brand. Komorebi refers to the effect of the sunlight streaming through the leaves. What a perfect way to describe the subtle misty finish on these knives, contrasted by the brightly polished core steel comprised of many knife aficionado’s favourite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com


Why?


----------



## jedy617

I grabbed a kasumi


----------



## jedy617

shinyunggyun said:


> Why?


Finished on Japanese natural stones which is really unheard of, even for their MSRP, add in 40% off... Great profile too.


----------



## heldentenor

@jedy617 Are the kasumi gyutos mirrored above the shinogi, or is that a kurouchi finish? Hard to tell from the description/pics.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

blokey said:


> Is the Damascus one made by Nihei?


I think it's Nihei. Although they list it with a producing area of Sakai, the specs are all Sanjo like. 247mm edge length and 5 mm spine thickness. Plus Chang confirmed it in his BST thread.


----------



## superworrier

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I think it's Nihei. Although they list it with a producing area of Sakai, the specs are all Sanjo like. 247mm edge length and 5 mm spine thickness. Plus Chang confirmed it in his BST thread.


TBH I kind of read it as maybe being a mistake, probably confusing it for Shinkiro. KNS pretty much said it's a Sakai knife in the style of Sanjo and the height is not very Nihei-like, so I'd say the specs are the result of a custom order rather than being Sanjo made.

I can't say it's not Nihei, but it's possible there was a mistake somewhere. I've definitely seen some vendors make statements that are almost certainly incorrect (saying Inazuma is made by Yoshikane, saying Kyuzo is Myojin, Homebutcher saying their dammy Tanakas were Myojin, etc). Of course this could go for the producing region but never heard of a Nihei blade not sharpened by him.


----------



## jedy617

heldentenor said:


> @jedy617 Are the kasumi gyutos mirrored above the shinogi, or is that a kurouchi finish? Hard to tell from the description/pics.


Neither, should be like this unless tosho carries a different version which would be weird...









Hatsukokoro Komorebi Blue 2 Gyuto 210mm/240mm with Hon-kasumi Finish


The first product launch of 2022, we are bringing you something completely new to the market: The Hatsukokoro Komorebi. Komorebi (こもれび ) in Japanese describes the sunlight that streams through the trees, which is a very clam and peaceful natural scene. (The world Komorebi (こもれび ) describes a...




www.knivesandstones.com.au


----------



## DrD23

jedy617 said:


> I grabbed a kasumi


tempted


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

superworrier said:


> TBH I kind of read it as maybe being a mistake, probably confusing it for Shinkiro. KNS pretty much said it's a Sakai knife in the style of Sanjo and the height is not very Nihei-like, so I'd say the specs are the result of a custom order rather than being Sanjo made.
> 
> I can't say it's not Nihei, but it's possible there was a mistake somewhere. I've definitely seen some vendors make statements that are almost certainly incorrect (saying Inazuma is made by Yoshikane, saying Kyuzo is Myojin, Homebutcher saying their dammy Tanakas were Myojin, etc). Of course this could go for the producing region but never heard of a Nihei blade not sharpened by him.


The mirror polished ones of this do look like Nihei’s finish though. Home butcher also listed a similar knife as Nihei.









Hatsukokoro Hyomon (Ice Crest) White#2 Gyuto210mm


Steel: White #2 HRC: 62 Construction: Soft Carbon Damascus Laminate Length: 210x46mm 3.09mm Spine at heel Finish: Damascus Mirror Blacksmith: Takahiro Nihei of Hatsukokoro Handle: Ebony with White Horn and Nickel Silver Spacers.




homebutcher.com


----------



## jedy617

DrD23 said:


> tempted


join me


----------



## simona

Shigefusa in Germany








Shigefusa Hocho Kasumi, Santoku, All-purpose Knife | Traditional hocho | Dictum


Shigefusa Hocho Kasumi, Santoku, All-purpose Knife | Traditional hocho | Dictum




www.dictum.com


----------



## simona

Now sold out....


----------



## blokey

I'm not a Damascus guy but holy **** this is stunning.


----------



## Reptyle

Rob has some heading to his webstore soon!


----------



## Delat

Frederick Spare MCX Bunka at Modern Cooking









MCX | Bunka 190mm Forged by Fredrik Spåre | Modern Cooking


This MCX Bunka 190mm has once again been design in collaboration with Swedish Bladesmith Fredrik Spåre. The knife design takes a little inspiration from HADO Knives, but Fredrik is also a major fan of the Bunka and has imbue the knife with his own classic look and feel.




moderncooking.com


----------



## Greenbriel

Delat said:


> Frederick Spare MCX Bunka at Modern Cooking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MCX | Bunka 190mm Forged by Fredrik Spåre | Modern Cooking
> 
> 
> This MCX Bunka 190mm has once again been design in collaboration with Swedish Bladesmith Fredrik Spåre. The knife design takes a little inspiration from HADO Knives, but Fredrik is also a major fan of the Bunka and has imbue the knife with his own classic look and feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moderncooking.com


Grabbed one - shocked they are still available 30 mins later!


----------



## e30Birdy

Oh wow didn't know Modern Cooking got some Tetsujin Metal Flow in, too bad they aren't 240. But that Fredrik Spåre handle is sick. Really tempting my wallet right now.









Tetsujin Hamono | Gyuto 210mm "Metal Flow" | Modern Cooking


This beautiful piece from Tetsujin Hamono features an aogami 2 core with a soft iron cladding. The handle was produced by Fredrij Spåre and features a beautiful ebonized Oak handle with Brass and imitation Ivory spacer and Brass Bolster. The blade, forged by Toru Tamura feels beautifully...




moderncooking.com


----------



## DrD23

Greenbriel said:


> Grabbed one - shocked they are still available 30 mins later!


these look awesome, already scratched my FS itch but im tempteddd .


----------



## jedy617

Sweet HF available: 210x51 Banding — Halcyon Forge


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

@sharpknifeshop is having a "scratch and dent" sale:









Search: 8 results found for "scratch and dent"


Sharp Knife Shop is a Japanese knife store in Hamilton, ON carrying handcrafted Japanese kitchen knives, sharpening accessories and knife storage options, as well as a large selection of high-quality cutting boards and aprons. We also provide knife and butchery classes, as well as sharpening...



sharpknifeshop.com


----------



## Choppin

HumbleHomeCook said:


> @sharpknifeshop is having a "scratch and dent" sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search: 8 results found for "scratch and dent"
> 
> 
> Sharp Knife Shop is a Japanese knife store in Hamilton, ON carrying handcrafted Japanese kitchen knives, sharpening accessories and knife storage options, as well as a large selection of high-quality cutting boards and aprons. We also provide knife and butchery classes, as well as sharpening...
> 
> 
> 
> sharpknifeshop.com


Lots of TF there, that’s surprising!


----------



## M1k3

Choppin said:


> Lots of TF there, that’s surprising!


Is it really?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Choppin said:


> Lots of TF there, that’s surprising!



If you watch their YT video on the sale, ole TF seems to have sent whatever lengths he felt like too.


----------



## deltaplex

Insert <TF pearls before swine.gif>


----------



## tag98

Sharp often has some amazing prices esspecially when you consider that its landed in canada for that price. 470 cad for a 165 denka nakiri is a great price for anyone looking








Teruyasa Fujiwara Denka Nakiri 165 mm


Blade Length 165 mm Total Length 310 mm Steel Aogomi Super Handle Magnolia Ferrule Buffalo Horn Rockwell 65 Height Spine to heel 58 mm Width at Spine 2.5 mm Weight 170 grams "I want to create amazing and inspirational knives that appeal to the hearts of the users." Well, Fujiwara-san, I...



 sharpknifeshop.com


----------



## wrussell92

Big Toyama restock at jns









Toyama Noborikoi Dama Nakiri 210mm


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## yoyoma

tag98 said:


> Sharp often has some amazing prices esspecially when you consider that its landed in canada for that price. 470 cad for a 165 denka nakiri is a great price for anyone looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teruyasa Fujiwara Denka Nakiri 165 mm
> 
> 
> Blade Length 165 mm Total Length 310 mm Steel Aogomi Super Handle Magnolia Ferrule Buffalo Horn Rockwell 65 Height Spine to heel 58 mm Width at Spine 2.5 mm Weight 170 grams "I want to create amazing and inspirational knives that appeal to the hearts of the users." Well, Fujiwara-san, I...
> 
> 
> 
> sharpknifeshop.com



How risky is to buy this knife sight unseen (online purchase)?

I've heard people say two things about Denkas:

1) They have amazing steel.

2) They can be be a wreck when you get them, not only in how well finished it is but in terms of the grind and the edge and it can take significant skill and time to get them to what a normal knifemaker would consider "sellable" condition.

--

I'd love to buy one of these but I can barely sharpen knives (I do have 220/1k/4k/8k stones), so anything beyond "it got dull after using it for awhile so resharpen the edge" is currently beyond my skill level.


----------



## tag98

yoyoma said:


> How risky is to buy this knife sight unseen (online purchase)?
> 
> I've heard people say two things about Denkas:
> 
> 1) They have amazing steel.
> 
> 2) They can be be a wreck when you get them, not only in how well finished it is but in terms of the grind and the edge and it can take significant skill and time to get them to what a normal knifemaker would consider "sellable" condition.
> 
> --
> 
> I'd love to buy one of these but I can barely sharpen knives (I do have 220/1k/4k/8k stones), so anything beyond "it got dull after using it for awhile so resharpen the edge" is currently beyond my skill level.


I have a 165 denka nakiri and its an amazing knife. I have to warn tho that it came from another forum member so i knew that ahead of time. That said im local to sharp and the guys there are very friendly and helpful and would most likely be happy to send you pictures of a few knives so u can pick one


----------



## labor of love

HumbleHomeCook said:


> @sharpknifeshop is having a "scratch and dent" sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search: 8 results found for "scratch and dent"
> 
> 
> Sharp Knife Shop is a Japanese knife store in Hamilton, ON carrying handcrafted Japanese kitchen knives, sharpening accessories and knife storage options, as well as a large selection of high-quality cutting boards and aprons. We also provide knife and butchery classes, as well as sharpening...
> 
> 
> 
> sharpknifeshop.com


I grabbed one of the shigeki tanaka blue 2 Nakiris, $115 shipped is quite a deal


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

labor of love said:


> I grabbed one of the shigeki tanaka blue 2 Nakiris, $115 shipped is quite a deal



Awesome! Those caught my eye too. Quite a nice deal. Hope you love it!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

You guys need to stop posting stuff that I can actually afford.


----------



## tag98

labor of love said:


> I grabbed one of the shigeki tanaka blue 2 Nakiris, $115 shipped is quite a deal


I almost grabbed one but ended up with a 240 kawamura gyuto


----------



## tag98

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> You guys need to stop posting stuff that I can actually afford.


Its so much easier to go nice and move on when the item is crazy expensive


----------



## yoyoma

tag98 said:


> I have a 165 denka nakiri and its an amazing knife. I have to warn tho that it came from another forum member so i knew that ahead of time. That said im local to sharp and the guys there are very friendly and helpful and would most likely be happy to send you pictures of a few knives so u can pick one



Sounds good, except I don't think I'm knowledgeable enough to know from pictures if it's "good" or not!


----------



## Nagakin

Not for me, but some Takadas are on Piercing Knives.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Nagakin said:


> Not for me, but some Takadas are on Piercing Knives.


I hate you. I got the blue 2 240...


----------



## KOA

Nagakin said:


> Not for me, but some Takadas are on Piercing Knives.


I’m a novice but the kanji on the Takadas aren’t what I am used to seeing. is this a normal variant?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

KOA said:


> I’m a novice but the kanji on the Takadas aren’t what I am used to seeing. is this a normal variant?


It's a house kanji of Tsubaya, a Japanese vendor. It's a lot cheaper on Tsubaya website but of course it's out of stock.


----------



## silylanjie

Tsubaya still have them instock in 2 different ebony handles, they quoted me ¥66,800 shipped to the United States.
Here's an additional image they shared 













青二鋼 水墨仕上 和式柄 牛刀 特注柄 | 合羽橋 つば屋包丁店


極限まで薄くした刃先に、さびやすい鋼の包丁は、初心者には向きませんが、包丁の扱いを知っている人間であれば、満足する一丁です。堺の伝統的な職人さんが、特別な訓練を受けて制作した一丁で、このお値段で提供できるのは、今だけかもしれません。定番の白二鋼の商品の鋼材を青二鋼に変え、長切れを実現しました。作るとすぐに売り切れてしまう一丁です。




tsubaya.co.jp


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Smedja Aspen, two knifes still available...Products


----------



## PNWanderlust

Has anyone been paying attention to the Yen vs. USD/Euro?
It's at a 20 year low (maybe 30?).

210mm Denka is under $400 currently...woah








Japanese Knives | Japanese Knives | TERUYASU FUJIWARA


Gyuto knife [Denka]. We deliver our products Free Worldwide Shipping! Established a company as a Japanese sword manufacturer 140 years ago. We can not provide an opportunity to appreciate how sharp and splendid the traditional swords are directly, however, we make sure how good they are by using...




www.teruyasu.net





Anyone know any Japanese vendors for a Kono YS-M that are in Yen?
Trying to get a YS-M 210mm.


----------



## deltaplex

PNWanderlust said:


> Has anyone been paying attention to the Yen vs. USD/Euro?
> It's at a 20 year low (maybe 30?).
> 
> 210mm Denka is under $400 currently...woah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Knives | Japanese Knives | TERUYASU FUJIWARA
> 
> 
> Gyuto knife [Denka]. We deliver our products Free Worldwide Shipping! Established a company as a Japanese sword manufacturer 140 years ago. We can not provide an opportunity to appreciate how sharp and splendid the traditional swords are directly, however, we make sure how good they are by using...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.teruyasu.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know any Japanese vendors for a Kono YS-M that are in Yen?
> Trying to get a YS-M 210mm.








JPY to USD


The yen hit a 24 year low to the USD last month, rising only slightly since then. Anyone think it's going to get any worse for the yen (meaning better for those of us in the USA buying knives directly from Japan)? Personally, it feels like the time to buy to me, though the weak yen seems like...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## wrussell92

Kato W1 270 Suji in stock









Yoshiaki Fujiwara 270mm Kasumi Sujihiki 馬車馬 White 1


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## Corradobrit1

wrussell92 said:


> Kato W1 270 Suji in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshiaki Fujiwara 270mm Kasumi Sujihiki 馬車馬 White 1
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


And sold


----------



## Se1ryu

And it's out of stock now


----------



## Sanman808

A friend of mine bought it, lucky guy


----------



## Bensonhai

Sanman808 said:


> A friend of mine bought it, lucky guy


I feel sorry for their wallet...


----------



## Se1ryu

Lucky guy. Every time I see a rare knife in knife finding and after some time it sild out immediately


----------



## Sanman808

Bensonhai said:


> I feel sorry for their wallet...


He knows who to call to unload it


----------



## silylanjie

JNS has 15% discount store wide


----------



## labor of love

silylanjie said:


> JNS has 15% discount store wide


That would’ve came in handy for the kato suji lol


----------



## Bensonhai

labor of love said:


> That would’ve came in handy for the kato suji lol


No discount on Shigefusa or Kato


----------



## Bico Doce

silylanjie said:


> JNS has 15% discount store wide


Is this already applied or is there a discount code? Im looking at the prices and I cant tell if they are cheaper than normal lol


----------



## silylanjie

Bico Doce said:


> Is this already applied or is there a discount code? Im looking at the prices and I cant tell if they are cheaper than normal lol


the price get discounted after its added it to the cart


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Bico Doce said:


> Is this already applied or is there a discount code? Im looking at the prices and I cant tell if they are cheaper than normal lol



The Munetoshi price shown now is the same as what I paid several weeks ago.

The JNS email I received this morning didn't say anything about a discount.

EDIT: Just saw the post above.


----------



## labor of love

.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Just a follow up, I just got the JNS email for 15% off.


----------



## Bico Doce

345mm Special edition workhorse Suji


Custom kitchen knives



www.catchesidecutlery.com


----------



## MSicardCutlery

Already gone. Damn!


----------



## PeterL

MSicardCutlery said:


> Already gone. Damn!



Seems to still be available


----------



## More_Gyutos

Takeda restock at Knifewear today. 10 AM MT.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

PeterL said:


> Seems to still be available


Odd, if you click on the listing itself it says so, but if you back out to the products page it's marked as sold.

Edit: Or did at the time of my original post. Seems to be as it should be now.


----------



## tostadas

More_Gyutos said:


> Takeda restock at Knifewear today. 10 AM MT.


The large cleaver is tempting, but the handle install is crooked AF


----------



## More_Gyutos

tostadas said:


> The large cleaver is tempting, but the handle install is crooked AF


I can’t decide if that would actually be comfortable for me since I’m kinda short.


----------



## Bico Doce

Milan Gravier | Gyuto Full Kasumi "Phénix" San Mai | Modern Cooking


This is truly something special and such a representative piece, both in terms of Milan’s perspective on knife making, but also in terms of the very art of cooking itself. For this piece Milan forged the blade from a San Mai billet he constructed out of 135Cr3 clad in wrought iron. The wrought...




moderncooking.com


----------



## ZeeVee

Milan Cleaver still up for grabs.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Those look good but they are not cheap. What's the typical price if we buy from Milan directly?


----------



## superworrier

I slept through it but don’t feel bad after seeing the price


----------



## ZeeVee

Also, it sort of ticks me off that modern cooking almost never includes a head on choil and spine shot... Is it just me?


----------



## daddy yo yo

ZeeVee said:


> Also, it sort of ticks me off that modern cooking almost never includes a head on choil and spine shot... Is it just me?


Many shops don’t, and many don’t even state height or weight or where the balance point is…


----------



## Choppin

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Those look good but they are not cheap. What's the typical price if we buy from Milan directly?


I believe it's 30-40% lower? But of course the gyuto with the engraving has a premium because of it...


----------



## Choppin

tostadas said:


> The large cleaver is tempting, but the handle install is crooked AF


yeah, *** is going on there? I guess they forged the tang crooked and had no option but to install the handle that way?


----------



## BillHanna

Lars has a couple things up


----------



## Choppin

BillHanna said:


> Lars a couple things up


the distal taper on that 21,5cm is insane. good prices also.


----------



## tostadas

Choppin said:


> yeah, *** is going on there? I guess they forged the tang crooked and had no option but to install the handle that way?


It can probably be fixed without much issue, but it just looks bad, esp considering the price


----------



## superworrier

Search: 7 results found for "shinkiro"


Vacuum Sealers, Meat Grinders, Japanese Cutlery, American Cutlery, German Cutlery all in San Antonio TX, Custom knives, Kitchen appliances, Knives




homebutcher.com




Nihei AS reactive damascus. 555 for a "240" (which says it's actually 250) + 20% off right now. I'm very curious about these. Unfortunately the one with this handle is only a 210









Hatsukokoro Shinkiro 210mm Gyuto


Steel: Blue Super Carbon Steel Core with Soft carbon damascus HRC: 65 Construction: Sanmai Water Quenched Length: 222x46mm Spine at Heel 4.83mm Finish: Light Etch Bladesmith: Takahiro Nihei Handle: Maple and Pink Dyed Maple




homebutcher.com


----------



## Bear

superworrier said:


> 20% off right now


is there a code ?


----------



## superworrier

Bear said:


> is there a code ?


SAVE20


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Hitohira - Togashi - White #1 - Stainless Clad - 180mm Chinese Cleaver - Ho Wood Handle


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Togashi Blacksmith 富樫Profile: Chinese CleaverEdge Steel: White #1Steel Type: Stainless-Clad CarbonCladding: Soft StainlessBevel: Wide Double BevelHand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Ho Wood OctagonalTotal Length: 332mmEdge Length: 184mmSpine Length: 198mmBlade...




strataportland.com


----------



## madmotts

superworrier said:


> Search: 7 results found for "shinkiro"
> 
> 
> Vacuum Sealers, Meat Grinders, Japanese Cutlery, American Cutlery, German Cutlery all in San Antonio TX, Custom knives, Kitchen appliances, Knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homebutcher.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nihei AS reactive damascus. 555 for a "240" (which says it's actually 250) + 20% off right now. I'm very curious about these. Unfortunately the one with this handle is only a 210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatsukokoro Shinkiro 210mm Gyuto
> 
> 
> Steel: Blue Super Carbon Steel Core with Soft carbon damascus HRC: 65 Construction: Sanmai Water Quenched Length: 222x46mm Spine at Heel 4.83mm Finish: Light Etch Bladesmith: Takahiro Nihei Handle: Maple and Pink Dyed Maple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homebutcher.com


here's some more pics of the shinkiro and knifeporn video.









Shinkiro AS Damascus Gyuto 240mm


Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...




thecooksedge.com


----------



## tostadas

madmotts said:


> here's some more pics of the shinkiro and knifeporn video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shinkiro AS Damascus Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecooksedge.com


Wow it looks really flat


----------



## superworrier

Nihei's profile is just the Yoshikane one


----------



## jedy617

For some reason Dama+kuro always seems like such a weird combo to my mind


----------



## jedy617

Sakai Kikumori Nakagawa Hamono B1 240mm Aogami #1 Damascus Gyuto


Sakai Kikumori was established in 1926. For 92 years they have devoted them selves to blade making using the most skilled craftsmen they can. We feel the fit and finish of these knives are always very high end. There is alot of attention to detail. This line was comissioned for RSK, made by...




realsharpknife.com





Looks like a new line of blue 1 dama by Nakagawa for RSK.

20% off his website with code Go Buffalo today and tomorrow. Seems like a great buy at that price


----------



## hukdizzle

jedy617 said:


> Sakai Kikumori Nakagawa Hamono B1 240mm Aogami #1 Damascus Gyuto
> 
> 
> Sakai Kikumori was established in 1926. For 92 years they have devoted them selves to blade making using the most skilled craftsmen they can. We feel the fit and finish of these knives are always very high end. There is alot of attention to detail. This line was comissioned for RSK, made by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realsharpknife.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a new line of blue 1 dama by Nakagawa for RSK.
> 
> 20% off his website with code Go Buffalo today and tomorrow. Seems like a great buy at that price


Well ****, this week is starting off expensive... Thanks for the heads up, snagged it.


----------



## hukdizzle

Does anyone know who the sharpener is for that Nakagawa? Seems like Myojin does a lot of work with them but nothing confirmed there.


----------



## jedy617

hukdizzle said:


> Does anyone know who the sharpener is for that Nakagawa? Seems like Myojin does a lot of work with them but nothing confirmed there.


Not sure but high possibility it's myojin...the polish and grind fit his MO. Reach out to Dustin and ask on insta, I'm sure he is more than happy to share if he can without hurting his business relationships.


----------



## Bensonhai

jedy617 said:


> Not sure but high possibility it's myojin...the polish and grind fit his MO. Reach out to Dustin and ask on insta, I'm sure he is more than happy to share if he can without hurting his business relationships.


Nakagawa Damascus x Myojin
Best way to tell is the darker etching and more mirror edge...
Not all of them are sharpened by Myojin


----------



## More_Gyutos

Tosho 22 is up. Did Nakagawa x Myojin always have a matchi gap?









September 2022


Welcome to Tosho Knife Arts, connecting Toronto with Japanese blades since 2010. We specialize in Japanese kitchen knives, whetstones, sharpening services, and more. Tosho Knife Arts is your source of Japanese steel. Come by in-store or online. We offer worldwide shipping.




www.toshoknifearts.com





Edit to add: looks like no.


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

More_Gyutos said:


> Tosho 22 is up. Did Nakagawa x Myojin always have a matchi gap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> September 2022
> 
> 
> Welcome to Tosho Knife Arts, connecting Toronto with Japanese blades since 2010. We specialize in Japanese kitchen knives, whetstones, sharpening services, and more. Tosho Knife Arts is your source of Japanese steel. Come by in-store or online. We offer worldwide shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to add: looks like no.


Tosho probably installed their own handles on these, they love their machi gaps.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

I left a machi gap on one of the knives I swapped the handle on.

Explanation 1: I like how it looks.
Explanation 2: The hole of handle is too shallow to fit in the tang. I conveniently gave up after trying to dig it deeper.

Which one do you think is true? lol


----------



## M1k3

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I left a machi gap on one of the knives I swapped the handle on.
> 
> Explanation 1: I like how it looks.
> Explanation 2: The hole of handle is too shallow to fit in the tang. I conveniently gave up after trying to dig it deeper.
> 
> Which one do you think is true? lol
> 
> View attachment 199745


If it was me doing that to my knife, definitely #2!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I left a machi gap on one of the knives I swapped the handle on.
> 
> Explanation 1: I like how it looks.
> Explanation 2: The hole of handle is too shallow to fit in the tang. I conveniently gave up after trying to dig it deeper.
> 
> Which one do you think is true? lol
> 
> View attachment 199745


The hole of handle is too shallow to fit in the tang. You conveniently gave up after trying to dig it deeper. And now you start to like how it looks.


----------



## Se1ryu

More_Gyutos said:


> Tosho 22 is up. Did Nakagawa x Myojin always have a matchi gap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> September 2022
> 
> 
> Welcome to Tosho Knife Arts, connecting Toronto with Japanese blades since 2010. We specialize in Japanese kitchen knives, whetstones, sharpening services, and more. Tosho Knife Arts is your source of Japanese steel. Come by in-store or online. We offer worldwide shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to add: looks like no.


Those who install knife handles always try to make a perfect balance on each knife, so machi may be on some knives and may not be on others. Depends on blade and handle weight


----------



## bahamaroot

September 2022


Welcome to Tosho Knife Arts, connecting Toronto with Japanese blades since 2010. We specialize in Japanese kitchen knives, whetstones, sharpening services, and more. Tosho Knife Arts is your source of Japanese steel. Come by in-store or online. We offer worldwide shipping.




www.toshoknifearts.com





Those Tanaka Kyuzo Stainless' that sold are $200 more than I paid just earlier this spring!


----------



## Bensonhai

bahamaroot said:


> September 2022
> 
> 
> Welcome to Tosho Knife Arts, connecting Toronto with Japanese blades since 2010. We specialize in Japanese kitchen knives, whetstones, sharpening services, and more. Tosho Knife Arts is your source of Japanese steel. Come by in-store or online. We offer worldwide shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Tanaka Kyuzo Stainless' that sold are $200 more than I paid just earlier this spring!


That's CAD prices


----------



## Corradobrit1

Se1ryu said:


> Those who install knife handles always try to make a perfect balance on each knife, so machi may be on some knives and may not be on others. Depends on blade and handle weight


Not true imo. The machi is purely aesthetic, as is the machi gap. While I love the former, I despise the latter on several levels.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Miura Knives has a limited-time up to 50% off page:






outlet







miuraknives.com


----------



## bahamaroot

Bensonhai said:


> That's CAD prices


Ooopps....


----------



## tostadas

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Miura Knives has a limited-time up to 50% off page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miuraknives.com


They have good deals, but 50% off a bit misleading since it's $12 off for a $25 knife


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

tostadas said:


> They have good deals, but 50% off a bit misleading since it's $12 off for a $25 knife



Yeah I'm scrolling through the page and it looks like most stuff is 10-20%.


----------



## sansho

more miura info:

'5th anniversay sale '' until may 24th . 

Almost all products of our shop with 10% discount . 

Coupon code: *5th-sale*


----------



## blokey

Some Takada on Tsubaya's mobile site.








高田ノハモノ 青二鋼 水墨仕上 牛刀 朴八角柄


サイズ 重さ(g) 刃幅(cm) マチまでの刃渡り(cm) アゴまでの刃渡り(cm) 柄の長さ(cm) 21 120 4 21 19 14




tsubaya.jp


----------



## superworrier

Corradobrit1 said:


> Not true imo. The machi is purely aesthetic, as is the machi gap. While I love the former, I despise the latter on several levels.


The machi actually means a lower effective height if you’re comparing apples to apples. In terms of handle height from board


----------



## Tler

blokey said:


> Some Takada on Tsubaya's mobile site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 高田ノハモノ 青二鋼 水墨仕上 牛刀 朴八角柄
> 
> 
> サイズ 重さ(g) 刃幅(cm) マチまでの刃渡り(cm) アゴまでの刃渡り(cm) 柄の長さ(cm) 21 120 4 21 19 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsubaya.jp


I was about to check out and then I remembered I have two knives in the mail...


----------



## blokey

They actually have couple Takadas in stock, the one I posted just sold out.








高田ノハモノ 銀三鋼 霞仕上 牛刀 朴八角柄


サイズ 重さ(g) 刃幅(cm) マチまでの刃渡り(cm) アゴまでの刃渡り(cm) 柄の長さ(cm) 21 110 4 21 19.5 14 24 150 4.5 24.5 22.5 14.5 27 170 5 27 25.5 15




tsubaya.jp












高田ノハモノ 白一鋼 総霞仕上 牛刀 朴八角柄


サイズ 重さ(g) 刃幅(cm) マチまでの刃渡り(cm) アゴまでの刃渡り(cm) 柄の長さ(cm) 18 95 4 18.5 17 13 21 100 4.5 21 20 14 24 140 4.5 24.5 23 14.5 27 180 5 27 25.5 15




tsubaya.jp












高田ノハモノ 白一鋼 総霞仕上 牛刀 紫檀八角柄


サイズ 重さ(g) 刃幅(cm) マチまでの刃渡り(cm) アゴまでの刃渡り(cm) 柄の長さ(cm) 21 100 4.5 21 20 14 24 140 4.5 24.5 23 14.5




tsubaya.jp


----------



## jedy617

@blokey @Tler Was checking out and almost clicked buy....but then realized...why. Absolutely no need for this other than it's a Takada and it's in stock lol. Probably means I shouldn't go through with it


----------



## More_Gyutos

blokey said:


> They actually have couple Takadas in stock, the one I posted just sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 高田ノハモノ 銀三鋼 霞仕上 牛刀 朴八角柄
> 
> 
> サイズ 重さ(g) 刃幅(cm) マチまでの刃渡り(cm) アゴまでの刃渡り(cm) 柄の長さ(cm) 21 110 4 21 19.5 14 24 150 4.5 24.5 22.5 14.5 27 170 5 27 25.5 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsubaya.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ://tsubaya.jp/products/takada-white1-soukasumi-gyuto-hou-hakkaku?variant=42388018987206https://tsubaya.jp/products/takada-...-shitan-hakkaku?variant=42347878154438[/
> [/U


http://


blokey said:


> They actually have couple Takadas in stock, the one I posted just sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 高田ノハモノ 銀三鋼 霞仕上 牛刀 朴八角柄
> 
> 
> サイズ 重さ(g) 刃幅(cm) マチまでの刃渡り(cm) アゴまでの刃渡り(cm) 柄の長さ(cm) 21 110 4 21 19.5 14 24 150 4.5 24.5 22.5 14.5 27 170 5 27 25.5 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsubaya.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 高田ノハモノ 白一鋼 総霞仕上 牛刀 朴八角柄
> 
> 
> サイズ 重さ(g) 刃幅(cm) マチまでの刃渡り(cm) アゴまでの刃渡り(cm) 柄の長さ(cm) 18 95 4 18.5 17 13 21 100 4.5 21 20 14 24 140 4.5 24.5 23 14.5 27 180 5 27 25.5 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsubaya.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 高田ノハモノ 白一鋼 総霞仕上 牛刀 紫檀八角柄
> 
> 
> サイズ 重さ(g) 刃幅(cm) マチまでの刃渡り(cm) アゴまでの刃渡り(cm) 柄の長さ(cm) 21 100 4.5 21 20 14 24 140 4.5 24.5 23 14.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsubaya.jp


Am I reading and translating properly? Ginsan and white 1 is what remains? The prices are quite good. I have resolved to stand pat this week


----------



## sansho

seems like tosho is coming out with a line of diamond stones soon









> One of our fearless leaders, Ivan Gomez Fonseca, has been working on and testing some new Tosho exclusive products for over a year in Japan. We think it's almost time to share them with the world, but not just yet! So here's a little taste of what will be hitting our shelves soon! Stay tuned for the release in the near future!


----------



## blokey

Gesshin Kagekiyo Blue #1 and White #1 restock








Gesshin Kagekiyo Blue #1







www.japaneseknifeimports.com












Gesshin Kagekiyo White #1







www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

blokey said:


> Gesshin Kagekiyo Blue #1 and White #1 restock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesshin Kagekiyo Blue #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesshin Kagekiyo White #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com


You can get a dammy b1 version from Miura for less. About $565 after discount including shipping.









Japanese Chef Wagyuto Knife - KAGEKIYO - Damascus- Carbon Blue Stee...


The Baba Hamono Seisakusho has more than a century of knives manufacturing history. The company is the owner of the KAGEKIYO and SAKAI ICHIJI brands. The kni...




miuraknives.com





And cheaper white 1. About $435. The JPY/USD rate is killing it.








Japanese Chef Wagyuto Knife - KAGEKIYO - Urushi Akaro Serie - White...


The Baba Hamono Seisakusho has more than a century of knife manufacturing history. The company is the owner of the KAGEKIYO and SAKAI ICHIJI brands. The kniv...




miuraknives.com


----------



## jedy617

Must....Resist....


----------



## Sanman808

The good stuff, better hurry:









Yoshiaki Fujiwara Workhorse Gyuto 210 mm White 1


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com













Shigefusa Kitaeji Yanagiba 270mm


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## jedy617

Sanman808 said:


> The good stuff, better hurry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshiaki Fujiwara Workhorse Gyuto 210 mm White 1
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shigefusa Kitaeji Yanagiba 270mm
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


Why not, I'll take it. I don't know if that's a good price. Wish it was a 240. But I do know workhorse is rarer(I think?) and White 1 is nice. Usual is blue 2 correct?


----------



## Sanman808

jedy617 said:


> Why not, I'll take it. I don't know if that's a good price. Wish it was a 240. But I do know workhorse is rarer(I think?) and White 1 is nice. Usual is blue 2 correct?


Yes, WH is rarer. Yes, blue is the usual steel. Yes, better get it, it's old stock white steel.


----------



## jedy617

Sanman808 said:


> Yes, WH is rarer. Yes, blue is the usual steel. Yes, better get it, it's old stock white steel.


Man JnS is really crap. Wish they posted some pics, specs, etc etc lol. Also impossible to find knives on their site, it's so cluttered and weird. Welp, now time to find stuff to sell in order to justify this one


----------



## labor of love

jedy617 said:


> Man JnS is really crap.


Been that way for years


----------



## dmonterisi

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> You can get a dammy b1 version from Miura for less. About $565 after discount including shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Chef Wagyuto Knife - KAGEKIYO - Damascus- Carbon Blue Stee...
> 
> 
> The Baba Hamono Seisakusho has more than a century of knives manufacturing history. The company is the owner of the KAGEKIYO and SAKAI ICHIJI brands. The kni...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miuraknives.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And cheaper white 1. About $435. The JPY/USD rate is killing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Chef Wagyuto Knife - KAGEKIYO - Urushi Akaro Serie - White...
> 
> 
> The Baba Hamono Seisakusho has more than a century of knife manufacturing history. The company is the owner of the KAGEKIYO and SAKAI ICHIJI brands. The kniv...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miuraknives.com



damn thats a great deal on the B1 dammy. i got the restock notification from JKI last night and jumped on it as ive wanted one of these for a long time. happy to support them and not have to worry about int’l shipping but that deal from miura….


----------



## More_Gyutos

JNS Toyoma restock. 

Carbon has a small Takeda restock later today.


----------



## sansho

dmonterisi said:


> damn thats a great deal on the B1 dammy. i got the restock notification from JKI last night and jumped on it as ive wanted one of these for a long time. happy to support them and not have to worry about int’l shipping but that deal from miura….



it's also possibly not exactly the same knife. maybe made to slightly different specs. you could ask JKI. idk whether those differences are worth it to you.

for some knives where the fit and finish is improved (or just guaranteed to not be messed up), that to me is worth it. but the F&F on kagekiyo should already be stellar everywhere.


----------



## blokey

Miura also got the 10% off, due to the yen situation right now they have some of the lowest price anywhere.


----------



## EricEricEric




----------



## simona

Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Kiyoshi Kato)​





Seller "mitsuaki_5" | Jauce Shopping Service | Yahoo Japan Auctions. eBay Japan


Jauce is an auction & shopping service for buyers from outside Japan. Buy from Yahoo Japan Auctions (Japanese equivalent of eBay), Amazon Japan and Rakuten by using Jauce, and have them shipped to you internationally.




www.jauce.com





I'll just leave this here, and go buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## Bico Doce

EricEricEric said:


>



For anyone wondering about Fellipi, he is a solid dude that is making big strides in his work. This latest iteration shows some serious progress in his capabilities. The cladding is evenly distributed, shinogi line looks relatively crisp - all pointing to precision forging. Im guessing the price tag is around $400 or less for this (dont quote me I havent spoke to him about it). Hard to find a better value for the quality


----------



## OwlWoodworks

Couple heavy hitters for sale through Farina Fine Arts including: Maumasi, Three Anger’s, a Brigham and a Stelter.









Cutlery — Shop — Farina Fine Arts







www.farinafinearts.com





As somebody who owns three of these four makers, I will say though these prices are high. Most of these were purchased at the Metal in Arts Show in Nashville this weekend with the express purpose of being sold again so these are all marked up from the makers original price.

So these aren’t a “good deal” but if you really want a knife by one of these makers, this may be your only public sale chance.

I’d say all the Anger’s are about $500-$800 more than they would be through Eating Tools, and the Mareko is about $1,000 higher than he usually sells that kind of work for.

The Maumasi may seem like a normal price, but that’s just because there are a few people trying to make a comically large amount of money on their used Maumasi’s right now.

Hope this helps somebody acquire one of their dream knives!


----------



## OwlWoodworks

Maumasi is now sold. I hope somebody here got it!


----------



## timebard

That Brigham is way way out of my price range but damn it looks nice...


----------



## More_Gyutos

Mazaki and Yoshikane restock.








New Arrivals | Kitchen Knives & Accessories | Stay Sharp


Discover our new knives & kitchen accessories. Stay Sharp offers you a range of high-end products imported from Japan. Visit our store!




staysharpmtl.com


----------



## ethompson

I feel like the pizza profile on these mazaki just a few % less pizza


----------



## More_Gyutos

I only have a Mazaki petty which I quite like, so I’m no expert. But I can see his profile changes have bee quite divisive. I’m kind of sweating his sujihiki though.


----------



## jurdon

Yoshikazu Ikeda aogami#2 mizuhonyaki gyuto 240mm


An aogami#2 mizuhonyaki gyuto knife from Mr. Yoshikazu Ikeda. It has a wave type of hamon. Yoshikazu Ikeda is one of the most respected Sakai-based smiths.




zahocho.com




Blue 2 Ikeda Honyaki available


----------



## Stx00lax

JNS. Someone buy it..


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Stx00lax said:


> JNS. Someone buy it..


What are we talking about?


----------



## Stx00lax

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> What are we talking about?











Yoshiaki Fujiwara Workhorse Gyuto 210 mm White 1


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com





It’s gone now.


----------



## xsmx13

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> What are we talking about?


Perhaps the Kato WH they had? Ah didn't see the post above. I'm sure that went fast.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> What are we talking about?


Who cares? Just buy smth!!!


----------



## esoo

xsmx13 said:


> Perhaps the Kato WH they had? Ah didn't see the post above. I'm sure that went fast.



Last I'd looked it sat for at least 20 minutes.


----------



## jedy617

May or may not have grabbed a Y. Tanaka aogami super for myself because I missed having one...not often they pop up:









Goh Umanosuke Yoshihiro x Yoshikazu Tanaka AS gyuto 240mm


Awesome gyuto knife from the one of the best Sakai blacksmith, Yoshikazu Tanaka. A must-have Japanese chef's knife if you prefer a light, thin, and nimble gyuto.




zahocho.com


----------



## demosthenes

jedy617 said:


> May or may not have grabbed a Y. Tanaka aogami super for myself because I missed having one...not often they pop up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goh Umanosuke Yoshihiro x Yoshikazu Tanaka AS gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Awesome gyuto knife from the one of the best Sakai blacksmith, Yoshikazu Tanaka. A must-have Japanese chef's knife if you prefer a light, thin, and nimble gyuto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zahocho.com


I have this identical knife but in white #2 from a while back and it's one of my favorites to use. The grind and cutting action feel very similar to my Kono FM.


----------



## esoo

Only posting here as not sure where else to post this silliness. Not entirely sure what makes this one so expensive: Yoshihiro Aogami Super Clad Chef's Gyuto Octagonal Magnolia Handle - YuiSenri cause that's a lot of money for what looks like a plain knife.


----------



## jedy617

demosthenes said:


> I have this identical knife but in white #2 from a while back and it's one of my favorites to use. The grind and cutting action feel very similar to my Kono FM.


Awesome good to hear. Full kasumi looks nice. Wonder if it's a myojin grind....very curious. 

Funny enough until up about a year ago I thought Yoshihiro was kind of like a "scam" brand. Not sure how else to word it but I would see their knives on eBay and it looked very "amazing Japanese blacksmith super steel craftsman" type stuff that you would see a Chinese gyuto on amazon describe as. Cool to know they are actually a wholesaler who do work with good smiths and do interesting stuff like this.


----------



## jedy617

esoo said:


> Only posting here as not sure where else to post this silliness. Not entirely sure what makes this one so expensive: Yoshihiro Aogami Super Clad Chef's Gyuto Octagonal Magnolia Handle - YuiSenri cause that's a lot of money for what looks like a plain knife.
> View attachment 201008


Yeah guessing it was meant to be 29000 yen? Who knows


----------



## xsmx13

esoo said:


> Only posting here as not sure where else to post this silliness. Not entirely sure what makes this one so expensive: Yoshihiro Aogami Super Clad Chef's Gyuto Octagonal Magnolia Handle - YuiSenri cause that's a lot of money for what looks like a plain knife.
> View attachment 201008


Looks like a rebranded Akifusa that was supposed to be 199.00, but they added a couple zeroes.


----------



## demosthenes

jedy617 said:


> Awesome good to hear. Full kasumi looks nice. Wonder if it's a myojin grind....very curious.
> 
> Funny enough until up about a year ago I thought Yoshihiro was kind of like a "scam" brand. Not sure how else to word it but I would see their knives on eBay and it looked very "amazing Japanese blacksmith super steel craftsman" type stuff that you would see a Chinese gyuto on amazon describe as. Cool to know they are actually a wholesaler who do work with good smiths and do interesting stuff like this.


I had the same thought about the possible Myojin grind and asked the retailer, but it turns out the sharpener is Masaya Shimizu. From what I can tell, he does great work and also sharpens some of Nakagawa's blue 1 knives.


----------



## jedy617

demosthenes said:


> I had the same thought about the possible Myojin grind and asked the retailer, but it turns out the sharpener is Masaya Shimizu. From what I can tell, he does great work and also sharpens some of Nakagawa's blue 1 knives.


Awesome, never heard of him but from what I can tell with my eyes over the net his work looks great. Always fun to try out a new sharpener, it's been forever.


----------



## More_Gyutos

jedy617 said:


> May or may not have grabbed a Y. Tanaka aogami super for myself because I missed having one...not often they pop up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goh Umanosuke Yoshihiro x Yoshikazu Tanaka AS gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Awesome gyuto knife from the one of the best Sakai blacksmith, Yoshikazu Tanaka. A must-have Japanese chef's knife if you prefer a light, thin, and nimble gyuto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zahocho.com


Boy, that's pretty attractive right now. Like an AS Kono profile. I do have a White 1 Y Tanaka...but, ugh someone stop me!


----------



## xsmx13

More_Gyutos said:


> Boy, that's pretty attractive right now. Like an AS Kono profile. I do have a White 1 Y Tanaka...but, ugh someone stop me!


Your handle is More_Gyutos, so it seems convincing you to stop would be asking you to go against your nature... DO EEEEET!


----------



## superworrier

demosthenes said:


> I had the same thought about the possible Myojin grind and asked the retailer, but it turns out the sharpener is Masaya Shimizu. From what I can tell, he does great work and also sharpens some of Nakagawa's blue 1 knives.


Cool. I have it and never thought to ask. 


Never thought it was Myojin though. It’s a very asymmetric grind which is not what he does. Also the finish is very very bad (extremely deep scratches that not even the sandblast can hide), but performance is good enough


----------



## enrico l

I always end up missing the kato wh….. AHHHHH


----------



## jedy617

More_Gyutos said:


> Boy, that's pretty attractive right now. Like an AS Kono profile. I do have a White 1 Y Tanaka...but, ugh someone stop me!


Join me son


----------



## jedy617

superworrier said:


> Cool. I have it and never thought to ask.
> 
> 
> Never thought it was Myojin though. It’s a very asymmetric grind which is not what he does. Also the finish is very very bad (extremely deep scratches that not even the sandblast can hide), but performance is good enough


Aw man. It looks great in their pics online. Good thing I just picked up a great uchi. I'll play with some polishing


----------



## More_Gyutos

jedy617 said:


> Join me son


I did. Had to really.


----------



## jedy617

Also aogami super is so meh now that Apex ultra is out (saying this as someone who just spent almost $700 on it ).

@moderncooking get some apex ultra to Y. Tanaka for me. Let's do a group order!


----------



## demosthenes

jedy617 said:


> Aw man. It looks great in their pics online. Good thing I just picked up a great uchi. I'll play with some polishing


The finish will be quickly hidden by the reactivity of the soft iron


----------



## superworrier

jedy617 said:


> Aw man. It looks great in their pics online. Good thing I just picked up a great uchi. I'll play with some polishing


I will warn you that initially I didn’t like the finish so I thought I could use some stone dust for an easy fix but it looked terrible after. I then went through sandpaper to try to make it even and I ended up dropping to a very low grit because very very deep scratches were revealed. Ultimately a huge rabbit hole. With my FM, I didn’t need to go that low in grits to get a nice full kasumi.


----------



## jedy617

superworrier said:


> I will warn you that initially I didn’t like the finish so I thought I could use some stone dust for an easy fix but it looked terrible after. I then went through sandpaper to try to make it even and I ended up dropping to a very low grit because very very deep scratches were revealed. Ultimately a huge rabbit hole. With my FM, I didn’t need to go that low in grits to get a nice full kasumi.


Oh boy well thanks for the heads up. I am decent at polishing already nicely finished knives but I struggle dropping down to low grit and getting rid of pesky scratches. We'll see what happens


----------



## OwlWoodworks

Three Don Nguyen’s available

If I didn’t already have a custom on the way, I would be all over these.






Don Nguyen Kitchen Knives Store — Don Nguyen Knives







www.donnguyenknives.com


----------



## jedy617

OwlWoodworks said:


> Three Don Nguyen’s available
> 
> If I didn’t already have a custom on the way, I would be all over these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don Nguyen Kitchen Knives Store — Don Nguyen Knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.donnguyenknives.com


I just can't get with Don's prices. I know he is very high up there in fit and finish and design but $2400-$4000 new for W2 and 52100...man there are some really amazing makers out there who can do more for half the price (and not just material wise).


----------



## Brian Weekley

Looking for a Maumasi?

Two available now at Farina. Check them out. 

[email protected] whoops … that’s the email addy. 

Here’s the website …









Farina Fine Arts, Knives and Collectibles - Custom and Luxury Knives for Sale


Shop Farina Fine Arts for the Best Custom Knives Made in the USA. We offer fine collectible knives including bowie knives, microtech knives, and more. View our extensive collection of fine, collectible watches as well. Only at www.farinafinearts.com.




www.farinafinearts.com


----------



## shinyunggyun

esoo said:


> Only posting here as not sure where else to post this silliness. Not entirely sure what makes this one so expensive: Yoshihiro Aogami Super Clad Chef's Gyuto Octagonal Magnolia Handle - YuiSenri cause that's a lot of money for what looks like a plain knife.
> View attachment 201008


Yoshikazu tanaka’s aogami super is up there with teruyasu fujiwara’s Denka as two of the best heat treated aogami supers in existence.


----------



## blokey

shinyunggyun said:


> Yoshikazu tanaka’s aogami super is up there with teruyasu fujiwara’s Denka as two of the best heat treated aogami supers in existence.


It's 19900 USD tho, the iron cladded one at Zahocho is $670








Goh Umanosuke Yoshihiro x Yoshikazu Tanaka AS gyuto 240mm


Awesome gyuto knife from the one of the best Sakai blacksmith, Yoshikazu Tanaka. A must-have Japanese chef's knife if you prefer a light, thin, and nimble gyuto.




zahocho.com


----------



## enrico l

Where did these end up?


----------



## blokey

enrico l said:


> Where did these end up?


Did the Hitohiro website actually restock things? I have registered for bunch of stuff but never received any updates.


----------



## enrico l

blokey said:


> Did the Hitohiro website actually restock things? I have registered for bunch of stuff but never received any updates.


From my understanding, they receive them from Jiro and distribute to certified dealers. But I can not find where these 6 went. Maybe they instantly sold out or have not been released yet.


----------



## JayS20

Some never get listed, sell in store before going online or just private sale.


----------



## enrico l

True, I forgot about how many of them are in-store purchase only.


----------



## Justinv

Newham posted some new ones on his website.


----------



## blokey

Major Kochi restock!








Kochi







www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## MowgFace

blokey said:


> Major Kochi restock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kochi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com


@MrHiggins


----------



## MrHiggins

MowgFace said:


> @MrHiggins


Love it! Someone snatch those up, especially the fully reactive carbons, but the Migaki isn't in the drop. Sad.


----------



## blokey

Got myself a KU Nakiri, have to resist the gyuto, I have enough already.

Edit: Since JKI dont ship over Weekend, i'm curious if anyone had nakiri and gyuto at same time, which one would cut better?


----------



## MowgFace

MrHiggins said:


> Love it! Someone snatch those up, especially the fully reactive carbons, but the Migaki isn't in the drop. Sad.


More shipments to come!!!


----------



## Delat

Justinv said:


> Newham posted some new ones on his website.



I debated too long between that one and the s-grind and missed both. Very unusual to see him working with either copper or s-grind.


----------



## More_Gyutos

MowgFace said:


> @MrHiggins


Am I missing the steel? I don’t see it listed on their site. Someone said V2 on instagra, is that correct?


----------



## captaincaed

More_Gyutos said:


> Am I missing the steel? I don’t see it listed on their site. Someone said V2 on instagra, is that correct?


If you ask Jon, he's happy to talk about the steels/composition etc. Says it helps to have a conversation with folks, and he's quite open when you call.


----------



## captaincaed

There is one more Bidinger B-Grind remaining (righty) on Eating Tools




@enrico l @Brian Weekley


----------



## Justinv

Delat said:


> I debated too long between that one and the s-grind and missed both. Very unusual to see him working with either copper or s-grind.



I liked Newham’s use of mixed cladding over V-gin1 semi-stainless steel. It looks like it was Takefu’s version of A2/SKD. Very nicely done and its not a direction many makers are going.


----------



## jedy617

Almost grabbed the v-gin1 but have been in a hell of a buying spree....one day. By the way is email the best way to get to Newham? I've had 2-3 questions on dms that have never been read on Instagram


----------



## More_Gyutos

captaincaed said:


> If you ask Jon, he's happy to talk about the steels/composition etc. Says it helps to have a conversation with folks, and he's quite open when you call.


Oh, Insee now on the website:
“Though we are not sharing the exact steel, the core steel is a very pure, high carbon steel with a very fine grain structure. It sharpens very easily and takes an amazing edge.”


----------



## Delat

Justinv said:


> I liked Newham’s use of mixed cladding over semi-stainless steel. It looks like it was Takefu’s version of A2/SKD. Very nicely done and its not a direction many makers are going.



I hadn’t heard of v-gin1 and after some googling I thought it was vg1 misspelled, so I passed. After some reflection I thought “why would a guy like Newham use vg1?”. So I googled more and realized it was actually Chromax / SKD12. Said “hell yes!”, went back to buy and it was gone.


----------



## tostadas

More_Gyutos said:


> Oh, Insee now on the website:
> “Though we are not sharing the exact steel, the core steel is a very pure, high carbon steel with a very fine grain structure. It sharpens very easily and takes an amazing edge.”


See Jon's post here
"KU is V2, the stainless clad is white #2, and the migaki is blue #2"




__





Kochi 240mm migaki


Just pulled on a Kochi 240 migaki kiritsuke shaped gyuto for Jon at JKI.. Anyone have some some info/take on this line? :scratchhead: It says they are more substantial but still thin behind the edge, comes with octagon burnt chestnut... :D I was also looking ag the Gesshin kagekiyo...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## captaincaed

More_Gyutos said:


> Oh, Insee now on the website:
> “Though we are not sharing the exact steel, the core steel is a very pure, high carbon steel with a very fine grain structure. It sharpens very easily and takes an amazing edge.”


I agree, it's a steel you can sharpen on any stone. Once you sharpen more and more you realize some steels just don't take the _kind of edge_ you want, at least not easily. These have always taken whatever edge I want them to, from butchery to very refined veg/fish prep with ease. One of my all-time favorites. Also, worth having a chat with him even if you know they steel type - he's really helpful, has always steered me right.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

so the link to the Chefs edge page didn't work

if you want to jump on the pre order list for a B1 Hado Damascus - contact Chefs Edge in IG


----------



## Delat

Because everybody needs a hand-forged ku + tsuchime board scraper. These are $75.


----------



## esoo

I was in Homesense and discover y'all can get your yanagibas there. $25 Canadian. They had three different makers which is suspect was the same OEM.

To bad I'm a lefty or I would've bought just for the amusement


----------



## MrHiggins

Delat said:


> Because everybody needs a hand-forged ku + tsuchime board scraper. These are $75.



Oh, man, now I know I've gone too deep into the rabbit hole: after seeing this, I legitimately want a handmade bench scraper. Not this one, but maybe one in 52100 or 26c3 with a burnt chestnut handle. I may have to make one for myself...


----------



## Delat

MrHiggins said:


> Oh, man, now I know I've gone too deep into the rabbit hole: after seeing this, I legitimately want a handmade bench scraper. Not this one, but maybe one in 52100 or 26c3 with a burnt chestnut handle. I may have to make one for myself...



Bench scraper patina ftw


----------



## Mikeadunne

Somewhere around here I’ve seen someone post a pic of a rehandled bench scraper. Big baller status. I like the burn chestnut idea, wouldn’t wanna throw the balance off too much with an ebony or the like - I need a forward balanced scraper.


----------



## Jovidah

Handwashing a bench scraper? No thanks...


----------



## M1k3

Jovidah said:


> Handwashing a bench scraper? No thanks...


Dishwasher


----------



## moderncooking

jedy617 said:


> Also aogami super is so meh now that Apex ultra is out (saying this as someone who just spent almost $700 on it ).
> 
> @moderncooking get some apex ultra to Y. Tanaka for me. Let's do a group order!


Man I’d love to organize some collaborations between Japanese and local European makers. I have a Hashimoto Shoichi X @KAMON Knives in mind. Just haven’t started that conversation with either party, but…


----------



## jedy617

That sounds insane but my wallet is crying at the thought lol. I wonder if some of the younger makers would be more willing to do a collab. Tetsujin (myojin and tetsu bought young and willing to do interesting stuff) wrought iron/modern dama wrought workhorse with a birch bark handle from Jonas? Millions of possibilities! Nigara also does crazy stuff these days like the troll killer line and would totally collab I'm sure. Nakagawa too.


----------



## pjheff

Delat said:


> Because everybody needs a hand-forged ku + tsuchime board scraper. These are $75.



Hopefully in time to put under the tree!


----------



## BillHanna

Delat said:


> Because everybody needs a hand-forged ku + tsuchime board scraper. These are $75.



Carbon Or Die! Stainless…..psshhhh!


----------



## moderncooking

jedy617 said:


> That sounds insane but my wallet is crying at the thought lol. I wonder if some of the younger makers would be more willing to do a collab. Tetsujin (myojin and tetsu bought young and willing to do interesting stuff) wrought iron/modern dama wrought workhorse with a birch bark handle from Jonas? Millions of possibilities! Nigara also does crazy stuff these days like the troll killer line and would totally collab I'm sure. Nakagawa too.



Absolutely happy to try to work with those guys as well. Ill have a think about what is possible


----------



## jedy617

moderncooking said:


> Absolutely happy to try to work with those guys as well. Ill have a think about what is possible


Keep us in the loop! Excited to waste more money at your shop


----------



## Jville

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I left a machi gap on one of the knives I swapped the handle on.
> 
> Explanation 1: I like how it looks.
> Explanation 2: The hole of handle is too shallow to fit in the tang. I conveniently gave up after trying to dig it deeper.
> 
> Which one do you think is true? lol
> 
> View attachment 199745


What is explanation 2, Alex


----------



## superworrier

Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives



Rainbow Tsukasa


----------



## jedy617

Want that. But I think I have to wait for a river jump if I'm dropping that much cash in a hinoura.


----------



## superworrier

jedy617 said:


> Want that. But I think I have to wait for a river jump if I'm dropping that much cash in a hinoura.


Did you see the santoku Carbon silently dropped for 1300? I saw it on the front page (long after it sold for sure) and wondered if it was a mistake because there was no IG post (until a few days later). Crazy. I agree the rainbow is a bit less appealing because Nigara and Saji make similar ones. The Nigara one is definitely the most appealing to me, especially since it's ground by Myojin.


----------



## jedy617

superworrier said:


> Did you see the santoku Carbon silently dropped for 1300? I saw it on the front page (long after it sold for sure) and wondered if it was a mistake because there was no IG post (until a few days later). Crazy. I agree the rainbow is a bit less appealing because Nigara and Saji make similar ones. The Nigara one is definitely the most appealing to me, especially since it's ground by Myojin.


No way, I probably would have grabbed I'm a dirty santoku lover 

I love/hate silent drops. Helped me get my Kato workhorse but I do miss out on a lot. Feels like you always have to be stalking social media


----------



## blokey

MrHiggins said:


> Love it! Someone snatch those up, especially the fully reactive carbons, but the Migaki isn't in the drop. Sad.











Kochi 240mm Migaki Wa-Gyuto


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Kochi line is exclusive to Japanese Knife Imports. These knives have a great in-hand feel... not too heavy, but not super light. Near the spine they seem to be more substantial, however, behind the edge, the are EXTREMELY thin. They are...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## MrHiggins

Bought. Thanks, chef.




blokey said:


> Kochi 240mm Migaki Wa-Gyuto
> 
> 
> Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Kochi line is exclusive to Japanese Knife Imports. These knives have a great in-hand feel... not too heavy, but not super light. Near the spine they seem to be more substantial, however, behind the edge, the are EXTREMELY thin. They are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## hukdizzle

blokey said:


> Kochi 240mm Migaki Wa-Gyuto
> 
> 
> Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Kochi line is exclusive to Japanese Knife Imports. These knives have a great in-hand feel... not too heavy, but not super light. Near the spine they seem to be more substantial, however, behind the edge, the are EXTREMELY thin. They are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com


Sigh.. Bought as well lol. I guess my KU Kochi will be on BST soon.


----------



## hukdizzle

I am curious if the statements about thinness behind the edge still stands. I certainly like my KU Stainless Kochi but was hoping for equal performance from the Migaki.


----------



## blokey

hukdizzle said:


> I am curious if the statements about thinness behind the edge still stands. I certainly like my KU Stainless Kochi but was hoping for equal performance from the Migaki.


JKI updated their measurement, seems they actually got even thinner and lighter.


----------



## Barmoley

You should ask Jon, but in the past KU and Migaki Kochi's were very different knives. Not only in core steel, but also the grind.


----------



## hukdizzle

@JBroida

Any chance you could provide an update on the differences between the Kochi versions at this time? I love my Kochi KU Stainless and was hoping the Migaki I just ordered would provide similar or better performance.


----------



## shinyunggyun

Anyhoo, Jon bout to get sum @$$


----------



## MrHiggins

hukdizzle said:


> @JBroida
> 
> Any chance you could provide an update on the differences between the Kochi versions at this time? I love my Kochi KU Stainless and was hoping the Migaki I just ordered would provide similar or better performance.



Obviously I can't speak to the current batch, but I've had both the migaki and KU versions (I sold my migaki and have regretted it since!). 

As mentioned above, they are quite different knives. The KU is a wide bevel and is thinner behind the edge. My migaki was convex ground and was heavier, giving it more power. 

As always, it's a personal thing on what is better for you, and also depends on what ingredients you're prepping. I love them both!


----------



## MrHiggins

blokey said:


> JKI updated their measurement, seems they actually got even thinner and lighter.



The one I sold a few years ago was a bit over 210 grams. My sweet spot. 180 grams may be a bit light for me, but only time will tell.


----------



## blokey

MrHiggins said:


> The one I sold a few years ago was a bit over 210 grams. My sweet spot. 180 grams may be a bit light for me, but only time will tell.


They also got narrower, that may also contributes to weight reduction.


----------



## jurdon

Kurouchi Toyamas available in 210 and 240








New Arrivals | Zahocho Knives Tokyo


A list of the latest Japanese knives as well as restocks. It mainly includes gyuto knife, bunka, santoku, nakiri, and other Japanese kitchen knives.




zahocho.com


----------



## cawilson6072

Not a knife, but a pretty good deal nonetheless. Maybe that 16k is for cuddling with - but the 500 and 2k are still pretty nice for $130. 









Shapton - Glass Stone Set w/ Field Holder - 500, 2000, 16000 Grit


Shapton® Glass Stones are harder, faster cutting, and denser than any other ceramic waterstone on the market. The density and high degree of uniformity in the distribution of the ceramic particles results in fast honing at every grit level. This set is a great value for those who want a complete...




www.woodcraft.com


----------



## More_Gyutos

Tanaka Blue 1 Damascus at JNS









Tanaka Yoshikazu Gyuto 240mm Blue 1 Dama


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com





3 left


----------



## shinyunggyun

blokey said:


> Kochi 240mm Migaki Wa-Gyuto
> 
> 
> Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Kochi line is exclusive to Japanese Knife Imports. These knives have a great in-hand feel... not too heavy, but not super light. Near the spine they seem to be more substantial, however, behind the edge, the are EXTREMELY thin. They are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com


This one and heiji are supposed to be the best value knives in the world correct?


----------



## blokey

shinyunggyun said:


> This one and heiji are supposed to be the best value knives in the world correct?


I don't know much about Heiji and I wouldn't say the best, that's a big title. But it does outcut Yoshikane and Watanabe imo, which are 2 of the best cutters I've used, consider the current pricing situation I'm surprised they did not increase the price.


----------



## superworrier

Prob a longstanding order which is why the price is relatively low. I would prob not call Heiji best value in the world by any stretch


----------



## M1k3

shinyunggyun said:


> This one and heiji are supposed to be the best value knives in the world correct?


Heiji is the best project knife over $200.


----------



## daddy yo yo

M1k3 said:


> Heiji is the best project knife over $200.


…and TF is a project knife over 800$…


----------



## superworrier

M1k3 said:


> Heiji is the best project knife over $200.


TF gives you more project/$


----------



## enrico l

Some 210mm AS Anryu’s not priced at $700 over at CKTG


----------



## BillHanna

But was the Old Man snoring in his nearby office while these were being made? Yeah. That’s what I THOUGHT. 

p e a c e b e w i t h y o u


----------



## preizzo

enrico l said:


> Some 210mm AS Anryu’s not priced at $700 over at CKTG


Yeah now days people start to collect any kind of things  even a prelaminate knife with a average grind ,steel ,etc ...can be a collectable same value of a kato ...or a fully custom knife


----------



## superworrier

preizzo said:


> Yeah now days people start to collect any kind of things  even a prelaminate knife with a average grind ,steel ,etc ...can be a collectable same value of a kato ...or a fully custom knife


Someone Facebook was comparing it to a baseball signed by Babe Ruth. To me it's like comparing a vintage Mustang to a vintage Tercel. People were saying it would increase in value over 20 years. My prediction: no one will care in 20 years


----------



## blokey

TBH Anryu knives are good, especially good for the price, and does have better F&F than some other TKV knives that's been churn out thousands a day, nothing wrong with prelaminate steel, Tanaka use them too. But they are just good, nothing exceptional, HT is very conservative even in TKV, grind is as simple as it can get, it cuts well but that's just that, Ryky blow the whole thing way out of proportion due to the whole old master myth, same with his KS thing. I'm glad he didn't get his hand on a Toyama, the flipping would be unbearable.


----------



## superworrier

blokey said:


> TBH Anryu knives are good, especially good for the price, and does have better F&F than some other TKV knives that's been churn out thousands a day, nothing wrong with prelaminate steel, Tanaka use them too. But they are just good, nothing exceptional, HT is very conservative even in TKV, grind is as simple as it can get, it cuts well but that's just that, Ryky blow the whole thing way out of proportion due to the whole old master myth, same with his KS thing. I'm glad he didn't get his hand on a Toyama, the flipping would be unbearable.


Yeah, and by fixating on the old kanji, it doesn't affect the availability/price of the new stuff by his nephew at all, which is identical performance wise.


----------



## enrico l

I’ve had one of the “og” ones. Was nice f&f but way too short for me, to each their own I guess. Sold it for $220


----------



## blokey

New Birgersson coming soon...


Shop – Birgersson Blades


----------



## EM-L

blokey said:


> New Birgersson coming soon...
> 
> 
> Shop – Birgersson Blades


Sold!


----------



## Delat

EM-L said:


> Sold!



Sold out in 5 minutes - nice to see Birgersson getting some love! His knives cut way above their price point.


----------



## blokey

I love how they looks, never had the pleasure to actually use one but based on what I heard they are cutting monsters.

BTW new Apex Ultra MCX coming soon on Modern Cooking


----------



## ZeeVee

Aaaaand of course the Raquin sold literally instantly...


----------



## Bico Doce

ZeeVee said:


> Aaaaand of course the Raquin sold literally instantly...


Did he announce the time of the drop? Or did it just appear?


----------



## ZeeVee

Was updated last night with the page, and went on sale at approx. 1PM with no other notice than he would be dropping it sometime today.


----------



## Homechef

Bico Doce said:


> Did he announce the time of the drop? Or did it just appear?


1pm eastern is his standard time as @JayS20 enlightened me to a while ago!

It was showing sold today before the clock hit 1:01...


----------



## PeterL

230mm Apex Ultra Spare MXC still up at Modern cooking


----------



## esoo

Bico Doce said:


> Did he announce the time of the drop? Or did it just appear?



As mentioned, he does 7pm local time to him for drops. He'd announced a "soon" in on his Instagram stories this morning


----------



## esoo

PeterL said:


> 230mm Apex Ultra Spare MXC still up at Modern cooking



Dang you. Guess @moderncooking just got some more of my money.


----------



## PeterL

esoo said:


> Dang you. Guess @moderncooking just got some more of my money.



They're very nice. High level of fit and finish, smooth cutters and fun new steel. Pretty good at that price point. I already have a 230 from the last drop and picked up a 250 this time. Prefer the handles on these I think.


----------



## blokey

PeterL said:


> 230mm Apex Ultra Spare MXC still up at Modern cooking


Grabbed one thanks, still some more there.


----------



## runninscared

PeterL said:


> 230mm Apex Ultra Spare MXC still up at Modern cooking


good thing you posted this, when i looked at the email it said 9pm cest and my brain registered US CST and thought what a weird time to have a drop. 

managed to snag one. thanks!


----------



## blokey

Looking at the specs the 250 MCX seems super impressive, the taper is more aggressive than the 230, no wonder it sold out so fast.


----------



## runninscared

blokey said:


> Looking at the specs the 250 MCX seems super impressive, the taper is more aggressive than the 230, no wonder it sold out so fast.


these are handmade items, with(afaik) specs from a single 250 and a single 230. no guarantee all are going to be like that. regardless the specs for the 250 looked very nice.


----------



## superworrier

runninscared said:


> these are handmade items, with(afaik) specs from a single 250 and a single 230. no guarantee all are going to be like that. regardless the specs for the 250 looked very nice.


Also the specs are copied from the last release, with the denty finish. So I would not take the measurements super seriously.


----------



## jedy617

I really like how the handle is stained on this release, works well with the ferrule imo. Really cool seeing more Apex Ultra stuff out there.


----------



## Greasylake

Honyaki unagi-saki, in case anyone here just so happened to be looking for one









極美品｜高鳳 鰻裂包丁 江戸裂き 七寸半 本焼 平... - ヤフオク!


鈴木商事による高鳳の鰻裂包丁です。鋭利な先端が特徴的な関東型の江戸裂きとなります。七寸半、本焼。刃の裏面に焼波が浮かんでおります。マチ付近に錆がございます。画像をご確認ください。柄は耐久性のある水に強い黒檀を使用。高鳳の本焼の鰻裂、どうぞご検討ください。■商品名高鳳 鰻裂包丁 江戸裂き 七寸半 本焼 平鏡面 水牛黒檀八角柄■状態極美品■詳細刃渡り：約 221 mm (切先からアゴまで)刃の幅：約 45 mm (刃元周辺)刃の厚さ：約 6 mm (刃元部峰側)重量：約 317 g・当店の主観による採寸となりま



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## deltaplex

I'm not not looking for one, but I'd like to think you'd get a rust free tang for $600 to your door


----------



## blokey

Haven't seen these for a while.








Yoshikane SLD Black Damascus Gyuto 240mm


Yoshikane Hamono is located in Sanjo, Niigata and founded in 1919. It is lead by Mr. Kazuomi Yamamoto who continues to excel and evolve in making high grade kitchen knives. This series is forged from SLD tool steel and cladded in stainless damascus. SLD is considered a semi stainless and may...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## superworrier

blokey said:


> Haven't seen these for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshikane SLD Black Damascus Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Yoshikane Hamono is located in Sanjo, Niigata and founded in 1919. It is lead by Mr. Kazuomi Yamamoto who continues to excel and evolve in making high grade kitchen knives. This series is forged from SLD tool steel and cladded in stainless damascus. SLD is considered a semi stainless and may...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com


EpicEdge has these in many more sizes and cheaper but with ugly handles... These handles are a crime against humanity at this price (but at least it's not the Mazaki honyaki/dammy with the walnut ferrules) Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


----------



## Bensonhai

superworrier said:


> EpicEdge has these in many more sizes and cheaper but with ugly handles... These handles are a crime against humanity at this price (but at least it's not the Mazaki honyaki/dammy with the walnut ferrules) Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


I have both handles on different knives and I would say the Epicedge one is nicer.


----------



## superworrier

Bensonhai said:


> I have both handles on different knives and I would say the Epicedge one is nicer.


To each their own but I'm a big fan of burnt chestnut (both looks and feels) and I know many others are. Good to hear that it's high quality though, unlike the Mazaki walnut ferrules.


----------



## blokey

superworrier said:


> EpicEdge has these in many more sizes and cheaper but with ugly handles... These handles are a crime against humanity at this price (but at least it's not the Mazaki honyaki/dammy with the walnut ferrules) Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


Seems they are a lot cheaper, I wonder if the CKC pricing is related to the recent Sanjo price increase or just their pricing. Their Wakui is cheaper than EE tho.


----------



## superworrier

blokey said:


> Seems they are a lot cheaper, I wonder if the CKC pricing is related to the recent Sanjo price increase or just their pricing. Their Wakui is cheaper than EE tho.


Yeah I'm guessing it must be so (also obtained via different channels as well). Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives
I saw this and my jaw dropped though. Original list price of 800 for a 135 petty?


----------



## blokey

superworrier said:


> Yeah I'm guessing it must be so (also obtained via different channels as well). Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives
> I saw this and my jaw dropped though. Original list price of 800 for a 135 petty?


Their Wakui doubled over night due to price change from distributor, tho their original price are not suppose to be taken seriously since they never sell at that price anyway.


----------



## jedy617

Personally I've never used SLD, but considering it's the equivalent of D2 which is almost as low as you can get toughness wise... interesting CKC says they have great toughness. I wonder if forging makes it better vs stamped? I really do like that Damascus finish. Hatsukokoro komorebei is thought to be yoshikane made right? If so I'm loving the grind on mine.


----------



## MowgFace

superworrier said:


> Original list price of 800 for a 135 petty?


At least the asking price for a 210 Gyuto is only $60 more!


----------



## jedy617

superworrier said:


> Yeah I'm guessing it must be so (also obtained via different channels as well). Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives
> I saw this and my jaw dropped though. Original list price of 800 for a 135 petty?


They also sell white 3 ikeda honyaki gyuto for like 3k...I don't really get the point of those prices. Maybe they sell to people off the street who have more money than sense? Because a lot of the stuff they do sell is priced decently actually.

Edit: Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives

Yeah you can get these for $1500 new... Zahocho sells for 1k, that EE price is criminal lol Yoshikazu Ikeda shirogami#3 honyaki (Mt. Fuji) 240mm gyuto


----------



## MowgFace

blokey said:


> Haven't seen these for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshikane SLD Black Damascus Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Yoshikane Hamono is located in Sanjo, Niigata and founded in 1919. It is lead by Mr. Kazuomi Yamamoto who continues to excel and evolve in making high grade kitchen knives. This series is forged from SLD tool steel and cladded in stainless damascus. SLD is considered a semi stainless and may...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com



Paging @spaceconvoy 

"Hot garbage" available for you for less than $700!


----------



## superworrier

jedy617 said:


> Personally I've never used SLD, but considering it's the equivalent of D2 which is almost as low as you can get toughness wise... interesting CKC says they have great toughness. I wonder if forging makes it better vs stamped? I really do like that Damascus finish. Hatsukokoro komorebei is thought to be yoshikane made right? If so I'm loving the grind on mine.


It looks like the blurb was copy pasted from the SKD ones. The SLD from Nihei I like: easy to sharpen and deburr (despite the bad rep D2 has) and toothy if that's your thing.
I don't think Komorebi is thought to be Yoshikane, KNS seems to very heavily imply it's Sakai made (and it's listed as Sakai made elsewhere), but in a Sanjo style.


----------



## superworrier

jedy617 said:


> They also sell white 3 ikeda honyaki gyuto for like 3k...I don't really get the point of those prices. Maybe they sell to people off the street who have more money than sense? Because a lot of the stuff they do sell is priced decently actually.
> 
> Edit: Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives
> 
> Yeah you can get these for $1500 new... Zahocho sells for 1k, that EE price is criminal lol Yoshikazu Ikeda shirogami#3 honyaki (Mt. Fuji) 240mm gyuto


I'm assuming it's just a function of what their distributor charges. Eventually these prices will be the norm everywhere as stock ordered years ago comes in and new orders start to trickle in.


----------



## jedy617

superworrier said:


> It looks like the blurb was copy pasted from the SKD ones. The SLD from Nihei I like: easy to sharpen and deburr (despite the bad rep D2 has) and toothy if that's your thing.
> I don't think Komorebi is thought to be Yoshikane, KNS seems to very heavily imply it's Sakai made (and it's listed as Sakai made elsewhere), but in a Sanjo style.


Ah gotcha yeah I think SKD is A2 right? Pretty sure those are tough. 

Yeah I can imagine the SLD is quite toothy.


----------



## blokey

jedy617 said:


> Ah gotcha yeah I think SKD is A2 right? Pretty sure those are tough.
> 
> Yeah I can imagine the SLD is quite toothy.


SKD12 is A2, SKD11 is also D2, SLD seems to be more tightly controlled D2.


----------



## jedy617

blokey said:


> SKD12 is A2, SKD11 is also D2, SLD seems to be more tightly controlled D2.


Yeah wonder if Hitachi does somehow a better job with it. I know the CPM D2 is a much better product than the cast D2.


----------



## blokey

Hitohira - Vintage SKD - 240mm Gyuto - Wood Handle - No Bolster


Brand: HitohiraLine: Vintage SKDProfile: GyutoEdge Length: 246mmEdge Steel: SKDSteel Type: CarbonBevel: Double BevelBevel Symmetry: 50:50Hand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Wood Western HandleTotal Length: 363mmSpine Length: 248mmHandle Length: 116mmBlade Height: 45mmThickness of Spine at...




strataportland.com




Seems like a good knife for cheap.


----------



## DrD23

jedy617 said:


> They also sell white 3 ikeda honyaki gyuto for like 3k...I don't really get the point of those prices. Maybe they sell to people off the street who have more money than sense? Because a lot of the stuff they do sell is priced decently actually.
> 
> Edit: Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives
> 
> Yeah you can get these for $1500 new... Zahocho sells for 1k, that EE price is criminal lol Yoshikazu Ikeda shirogami#3 honyaki (Mt. Fuji) 240mm gyuto


Damn, wish this was in stock


----------



## labor of love

I’d pass on those Yoshi SLDs. The old stock ones were only nice because they had super cool complex bevel workhorse grinds. SLD steel and the dammy alone isn’t a big deal and not worth $679


----------



## superworrier

I wonder how much of the upcoming price increases are baked in there. And if other makers will follow suit. A Yoshikane SKD for 500-600 is not that appealing honestly when Western makers are at the same price range with a lot more diversity in steel, finishes, etc

Although given the relatively small volume produced by Western makers, widespread price increases in the Japanese knife market would allow Western makers to increase prices as well


----------



## simona

blokey said:


> TBH Anryu knives are good, especially good for the price, and does have better F&F than some other TKV knives that's been churn out thousands a day, nothing wrong with prelaminate steel, Tanaka use them too. But they are just good, nothing exceptional, HT is very conservative even in TKV, grind is as simple as it can get, it cuts well but that's just that, Ryky blow the whole thing way out of proportion due to the whole old master myth, same with his KS thing. I'm glad he didn't get his hand on a Toyama, the flipping would be unbearable.


Help me out...."TKV knives"...? 
Thanks
/S


----------



## Dull_Apex

simona said:


> Help me out...."TKV knives"...?
> Thanks
> /S


Takefu (knife) Village


----------



## MowgFace

labor of love said:


> I’d pass on those Yoshi SLDs. The old stock ones were only nice because they had super cool complex bevel workhorse grinds. SLD steel and the dammy alone isn’t a big deal and not worth $679



I got my lady’s from EE last year and threw me back $475. Still a bit steep, but she loves it.


----------



## Jovidah

blokey said:


> Hitohira - Vintage SKD - 240mm Gyuto - Wood Handle - No Bolster
> 
> 
> Brand: HitohiraLine: Vintage SKDProfile: GyutoEdge Length: 246mmEdge Steel: SKDSteel Type: CarbonBevel: Double BevelBevel Symmetry: 50:50Hand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Wood Western HandleTotal Length: 363mmSpine Length: 248mmHandle Length: 116mmBlade Height: 45mmThickness of Spine at...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strataportland.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a good knife for cheap.


Mind the blade height though; only 45mm.


----------



## Sanman808

Shigs:









Shigefusa 240mm Kitaeji Yanagiba Wa Handle







easttowestshoppe.com













Shigefusa 180mm Kitaeji Usuba Wa Handle in Kiri Box







easttowestshoppe.com


----------



## Corradobrit1

Sanman808 said:


> Shigs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shigefusa 240mm Kitaeji Yanagiba Wa Handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easttowestshoppe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shigefusa 180mm Kitaeji Usuba Wa Handle in Kiri Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easttowestshoppe.com


In case anyone might be tempted..... Carefully read the unprofessional T&C's. Shipping contract is with the shipper not the customer. Buyer will have an uphill task dealing with any issues.

"Once, it leaves the US, it's out of my hands and control. I will provide the tracking number but the buyer will have to take it from there.

*All SALES ARE FINAL, no exchange, return or cancellation accepted. Buyer can ask for more photos if needed but I will not be responsible for damages or lost after the item has shipped. *This is why I will insure and need a recipient signature for delivery. Thank you for understanding. "


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

superworrier said:


> I wonder how much of the upcoming price increases are baked in there. And if other makers will follow suit. A Yoshikane SKD for 500-600 is not that appealing honestly when Western makers are at the same price range with a lot more diversity in steel, finishes, etc
> 
> Although given the relatively small volume produced by Western makers, widespread price increases in the Japanese knife market would allow Western makers to increase prices as well



There was a post some time ago that recounted how Daniel at EE said that due to the price increases, he wasn't sure if he would continue carrying Yoshikane after his stock sold out becuase they would be just too high. I know it was addressing the more basic ho-handled, hammer finished ones but can't remember if it also applied to other versions. I do know that it does indeed appear that he has not been replenishing that line as they've been selling out.

I suspect this is going to become more and more common as makers use up material inventory and dealers sell out stock.


----------



## Delat

superworrier said:


> I wonder how much of the upcoming price increases are baked in there. And if other makers will follow suit. A Yoshikane SKD for 500-600 is not that appealing honestly when Western makers are at the same price range with a lot more diversity in steel, finishes, etc
> 
> Although given the relatively small volume produced by Western makers, widespread price increases in the Japanese knife market would allow Western makers to increase prices as well



Agree with this. For $250 - $300 a Yoshi SKD is a no-brainer. Get up to $350 - $450 and I start looking to the Swedes like Birgersson or Spare or any number of newer makers. 

At $600 there’s just too many excellent Western smiths to even list, or maybe you start thinking Tanaka x Kyuzo, Tetsujin, or basically every Japanese maker that’s not a unicorn.


----------



## daveb

Tokushu, a small US based shop has Yoshi 210 K-tips and 240 gyuto on sale for 20% off. Don't know how many they have or how long the sale will be (but they have 1 less gyuto now) 

No handles supplied but they have a good selection of after market.


----------



## coxhaus

jedy617 said:


> Personally I've never used SLD, but considering it's the equivalent of D2 which is almost as low as you can get toughness wise... interesting CKC says they have great toughness. I wonder if forging makes it better vs stamped? I really do like that Damascus finish. Hatsukokoro komorebei is thought to be yoshikane made right? If so I'm loving the grind on mine.


Back when I was chasing steel in hunting knives 30 years ago D2 was one longest lasting steels I had. It was hell to sharpen.


----------



## superworrier

Delat said:


> Agree with this. For $250 - $300 a Yoshi SKD is a no-brainer. Get up to $350 - $450 and I start looking to the Swedes like Birgersson or Spare or any number of newer makers.
> 
> At $600 there’s just too many excellent Western smiths to even list, or maybe you start thinking Tanaka x Kyuzo, Tetsujin, or basically every Japanese maker that’s not a unicorn.


Honestly I do not feel it’s worth less than those Japanese knives. But since it’s priced low, we value it less, and this is one hell of a jump (and actually people called TxK pricing ridiculous when it came out)


----------



## Delat

superworrier said:


> Honestly I do not feel it’s worth less than those Japanese knives. But since it’s priced low, we value it less, and this is one hell of a jump (and actually people called TxK pricing ridiculous when it came out)



Can't really argue with that - the Yoshi cuts as well as anything on my block with knives ranging up to 1k. They all differ in feel but when it comes down it, the Yoshi slices through an onion or carrot as smoothly as anything else. 

I personally don't buy j-knives anymore though; I switched over to buying Western makers last year.


----------



## jedy617

coxhaus said:


> Back when I was chasing steel in hunting knives 30 years ago D2 was one longest lasting steels I had. It was hell to sharpen.


Yeah D2 was alright 30 years ago. However it has really big and irregular shaped carbides which make it very chippy. Usually you see it in pocket knives around the $20-$30 range.


----------



## superworrier

jedy617 said:


> Yeah D2 was alright 30 years ago. However it has really big and irregular shaped carbides which make it very chippy. Usually you see it in pocket knives around the $20-$30 range.


While it's not the ideal knife steel, I don't find the low toughness to be an issue at all, even with a pretty thin BTE knife. Most of the Japanese knives use pretty brittle steels honestly but I think it's much less important in the kitchen than in pocket knives.


----------



## jedy617

superworrier said:


> While it's not the ideal knife steel, I don't find the low toughness to be an issue at all, even with a pretty thin BTE knife. Most of the Japanese knives use pretty brittle steels honestly but I think it's much less important in the kitchen than in pocket knives.


Agreed. It is around aogami super levels of toughness. Really not tough at all but if you know what you are doing and have care it's not a huge issue, just not ideal.


----------



## Sanman808

Corradobrit1 said:


> In case anyone might be tempted..... Carefully read the unprofessional T&C's. Shipping contract is with the shipper not the customer. Buyer will have an uphill task dealing with any issues.
> 
> "Once, it leaves the US, it's out of my hands and control. I will provide the tracking number but the buyer will have to take it from there.
> 
> *All SALES ARE FINAL, no exchange, return or cancellation accepted. Buyer can ask for more photos if needed but I will not be responsible for damages or lost after the item has shipped. *This is why I will insure and need a recipient signature for delivery. Thank you for understanding. "


I'm not affiliated with them, but within the US and Canada, it's standard USPS priority, tracked and insured and signature required. Sounds like standard terms?


----------



## Corradobrit1

Sanman808 said:


> I'm not affiliated with them, but within the US and Canada, it's standard USPS priority, tracked and insured and signature required. Sounds like standard terms?


Its the highlighted T&C's that aren't standard for a retailer. I know of no other that has such a draconian approach to business. Basically buyers are SOL if anything untoward happens. Not very confidence inspiring or customer centric.


----------



## simona

Dull_Apex said:


> Takefu (knife) Village


Cheers !


----------



## jedy617

Hitohira - Tanaka x Yohei - Blue #1 - Kasumi - 210mm Gyuto - Ebony Handle


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片) Smith: Tanaka Blacksmith 田中打刃物製作所 Sharpener: Yohei Made In: Sakai-Osaka/ Japan Line: Tanaka x Yohei Kasumi Profile: Gyuto Edge Length: 198mmBlade Height: 46mmEdge Steel: Yasugi Blue (Aogami) #1 Steel Type: Carbon Steel Cladding: Soft Iron Clad Bevel: Double Bevel...




strataportland.com





Blue 1 Tanaka Yohei. Want, but have a few good incoming so can't.


----------



## blokey

Some interesting stuff


----------



## Choppin

blokey said:


> Some interesting stuff



Nice sayas. 

They say the cladding is semi-stainless. Never seen that, blades with semi-stainless core usually have stainless cladding. It is a mistake or something new?


----------



## blokey

Choppin said:


> Nice sayas.
> 
> They say the cladding is semi-stainless. Never seen that, blades with semi-stainless core usually have stainless cladding. It is a mistake or something new?


Likely a typo by them.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

blokey said:


> Some interesting stuff



A rebranded Yoshikane nashiji thats a little taller and has some refined visuals. Have a few Yoshi knives already and they’re hard to beat as they are. If I didn’t have any I’d probably have a look at one of these.


----------



## Heckel7302

enrico l said:


> Some 210mm AS Anryu’s not priced at $700 over at CKTG


BuT tHeY dOn'T hAvE tHe oLD KANJI ON THEM!!! Apparently that's worth a few hundred to somebody...


----------



## blokey

Ikazuchi restock








Ikazuchi 240mm Stainless Clad Blue Super Wa-Gyuto


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Ikazuchi series is a JKI original line. We have made a thin stainless clad knife with a blue super, or aogami super, core. Blue super is known for having excellent edge retention, and this is no exception. These knife will easily move through...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## hukdizzle

That OG lazerrrrrrr


----------



## superworrier

Kochi 210 dammy








Kochi 210mm Migaki Damascus Wa-Gyuto


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Kochi line is an exclusive to Japanese Knife Imports. These knives have a great in-hand feel... not too heavy, but not super light. Near the spine they seems to be more substantial, however, behind the edge, the are very thin thin. They are...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com












Kochi 210mm Kurouchi Damascus Wa-Gyuto


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Kochi line is an exclusive to Japanese Knife Imports. These knives have a great in-hand feel... not too heavy, but not super light. Near the spine they seems to be more substantial, however, behind the edge, the are very thin thin. They are...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## superworrier

Also the 225 KU is up


----------



## jedy617

superworrier said:


> Kochi 210 dammy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kochi 210mm Migaki Damascus Wa-Gyuto
> 
> 
> Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Kochi line is an exclusive to Japanese Knife Imports. These knives have a great in-hand feel... not too heavy, but not super light. Near the spine they seems to be more substantial, however, behind the edge, the are very thin thin. They are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kochi 210mm Kurouchi Damascus Wa-Gyuto
> 
> 
> Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Kochi line is an exclusive to Japanese Knife Imports. These knives have a great in-hand feel... not too heavy, but not super light. Near the spine they seems to be more substantial, however, behind the edge, the are very thin thin. They are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com


What steel is the dammy?


----------



## superworrier

jedy617 said:


> What steel is the dammy?


I think it's prob white 2 since the description they use for the steel matches the one used for the stainless clad white 2


----------



## daniel_il

Damascus could be aogami 2, same as the migaki. from past experience wakui damacus was aogami..

i managed to snag a 240 migaki few min ago


----------



## superworrier

daniel_il said:


> Damascus could be aogami 2, same as the migaki. from past experience wakui damacus was aogami..
> 
> i managed to snag a 240 migaki few min ago


Bernal's Wakui dammy is white 2


----------



## jedy617

oh wakui= kochi?


----------



## daniel_il

superworrier said:


> Bernal's Wakui dammy is white 2


cheers

as far as i remember the cleancut damascus was blue2


----------



## daniel_il

jedy617 said:


> oh wakui= kochi?


yup


----------



## superworrier

daniel_il said:


> cheers
> 
> as far as i remember the cleancut damascus was blue2


Yeah, that's right. It seems like Wakui does a lot of different steel combos, including honyaki. The next Sanjo master smith?


----------



## MrHiggins

jedy617 said:


> oh wakui= kochi?


Has this ever been confirmed?


----------



## superworrier

MrHiggins said:


> Has this ever been confirmed?


I don't think so but based on the steels/profiles/finishes/price the evidence is definitely stacked up. One notable difference between Kochi and the normal Wakui is Kochi are a bit taller. There may be other differences as well


----------



## PNWanderlust

Chubo Knives has some 210mm Shibata lasers here


----------



## mc2442

I am curious on how many of the 225mm Kochi they got in as they only list one left. I thought the number to go forward with it as a new length was around 60 people interested (I was definitely one), not that they would come in one shipment, necessarily.

I got mine off of @blokey and have been very happy with it. Loving the in-between length.


----------



## Choppin

Kochi 210mm Migaki Wa-Petty


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Kochi line is exclusive to Japanese Knife Imports. These knives have a great in-hand feel... not too heavy, but not super light. Near the spine they seem to be more substantial, however, behind the edge, they are very thin. They are awesome...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com





Also, this... I know I'm not the only one with a soft spot for long petties / short sujis


----------



## Melburn

blokey said:


> Some interesting stuff




This temps me! 

Has anyone put time in with a YS and a Yoshikane SKD. I have a an Amikiri from knives and stones than I really like. Beyond a little taller heal what and a pretty saya are there any other functional differences?


----------



## superworrier

Melburn said:


> This temps me!
> 
> Has anyone put time in with a YS and a Yoshikane SKD. I have a an Amikiri from knives and stones than I really like. Beyond a little taller heal what and a pretty saya are there any other functional differences?


Stock Yoshi = thick spine, wide bevel grind 
YS = medium spine, thin convex grind 

So YS is lighter and thinner Not sure if it applies to this version, but the Kono SKD from Tosho was more like the YS but had a thicker spine (but still felt lighter). The heel on this one doesn’t sound taller to me.


----------



## dAtron

Two new Blue 1 from migoto on Sunday


----------



## ZeeVee

Halcyon Forge has a hunter, petty and a couple of gyutos on offer here.


----------



## Melburn

superworrier said:


> Stock Yoshi = thick spine, wide bevel grind
> YS = medium spine, thin convex grind
> 
> So YS is lighter and thinner Not sure if it applies to this version, but the Kono SKD from Tosho was more like the YS but had a thicker spine (but still felt lighter). The heel on this one doesn’t sound taller to me.



Thanks for the reply. The thing I appreciate the most about my Yoshi is the the spine thickness out of the handle. If the YS is thinner I don’t see it as an upgrade for me. The hunt for unicorns continues….


----------



## blokey

Migoto blue 1 available now.








Migoto Blue 1 Gyuto 240mm Full Convex


Hitachi Blue #1 core and soft iron cladding. One of the best Japanese cutlery steels forged by Yoshikazu Tanaka of Sakai City. Undoubtedly one of the most revered blacksmiths, Tanaka-san's mastery of heat treating steel is loved by many users around the globe. This full convex version of our...




migotocutlery.com












Migoto Blue 1 Gyuto 240mm Shinogi


Hitachi Blue #1 core and soft iron cladding. One of the best Japanese cutlery steels forged by Yoshikazu Tanaka of Sakai City. Undoubtedly one of the most revered blacksmiths, Tanaka-san's mastery of heat treating steel is loved by many users around the globe. The sharpener for this blade is...




migotocutlery.com


----------



## pgugger

Knives available


French knifemaker in Sheffield, Bladesmith and Gardener "I make kitchen tools". Taking inspiration from the Japanese ethos of wabi-sabi, I think “knives can be beautiful, but need first and foremost to be practical.”




www.simonmaillet.com


----------



## superworrier

Tsukasa Hinoura 210mm Gyuto Shirogami Warikomi Unryu Suminagashi Doubl


Hinoura-San’s 'Unryu' is hand-forged with a #2 shirogami, or white steel core, and a layered iron and mild steel cladding. Tsukasa Hinoura is famous for his heat treatments, coaxing incredible edge life and toughness out of the materials as well as creating mesmerizing patterns in his...




bernalcutlery.com





Tsukasa Unryu


----------



## heldentenor

blokey said:


> Migoto blue 1 available now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Migoto Blue 1 Gyuto 240mm Full Convex
> 
> 
> Hitachi Blue #1 core and soft iron cladding. One of the best Japanese cutlery steels forged by Yoshikazu Tanaka of Sakai City. Undoubtedly one of the most revered blacksmiths, Tanaka-san's mastery of heat treating steel is loved by many users around the globe. This full convex version of our...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> migotocutlery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Migoto Blue 1 Gyuto 240mm Shinogi
> 
> 
> Hitachi Blue #1 core and soft iron cladding. One of the best Japanese cutlery steels forged by Yoshikazu Tanaka of Sakai City. Undoubtedly one of the most revered blacksmiths, Tanaka-san's mastery of heat treating steel is loved by many users around the globe. The sharpener for this blade is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> migotocutlery.com



The price on that Blue 1 with shinogi is very, very attractive. Thank God I don't need another Tanaka Blue 1...or do I?


----------



## itzjustchris1

blokey said:


> Migoto blue 1 available now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Migoto Blue 1 Gyuto 240mm Full Convex
> 
> 
> Hitachi Blue #1 core and soft iron cladding. One of the best Japanese cutlery steels forged by Yoshikazu Tanaka of Sakai City. Undoubtedly one of the most revered blacksmiths, Tanaka-san's mastery of heat treating steel is loved by many users around the globe. This full convex version of our...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> migotocutlery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Migoto Blue 1 Gyuto 240mm Shinogi
> 
> 
> Hitachi Blue #1 core and soft iron cladding. One of the best Japanese cutlery steels forged by Yoshikazu Tanaka of Sakai City. Undoubtedly one of the most revered blacksmiths, Tanaka-san's mastery of heat treating steel is loved by many users around the globe. The sharpener for this blade is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> migotocutlery.com


I want one of each but im waiting for Hado Blue 1 Dammy which is also by Y. Tanaka.


----------



## jedy617

itzjustchris1 said:


> I want one of each but im waiting for Hado Blue 1 Dammy which is also by Y. Tanaka.


Same with me. I really want that blue 1 mirror polish...but already have enough Y. Tanaka as it is


----------



## madmotts

Tetsujin has a wrought iron… 








Tetsujin Hamono 210mm Gyuto Aogami 2 Wrought Iron Blonde Ebony


Tetsujin Hamono is a collaboration project between Tora Tomura and Myojin Naohito in Tosa in Kochi prefecture Shikoku Island, Japan. Tora-san forges an aogami 2 carbon steel and wrought iron blade that Naohito-san gives a convex hamaguri grind with an elegant hazy finish on the wrought iron and...




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## Bico Doce

madmotts said:


> Tetsujin has a wrought iron…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tetsujin Hamono 210mm Gyuto Aogami 2 Wrought Iron Blonde Ebony
> 
> 
> Tetsujin Hamono is a collaboration project between Tora Tomura and Myojin Naohito in Tosa in Kochi prefecture Shikoku Island, Japan. Tora-san forges an aogami 2 carbon steel and wrought iron blade that Naohito-san gives a convex hamaguri grind with an elegant hazy finish on the wrought iron and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com


Kinda looks like the mass drop…


----------



## OyakoDont

superworrier said:


> Tsukasa Hinoura 210mm Gyuto Shirogami Warikomi Unryu Suminagashi Doubl
> 
> 
> Hinoura-San’s 'Unryu' is hand-forged with a #2 shirogami, or white steel core, and a layered iron and mild steel cladding. Tsukasa Hinoura is famous for his heat treatments, coaxing incredible edge life and toughness out of the materials as well as creating mesmerizing patterns in his...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsukasa Unryu


Damn, I'm actually almost in tears I missed this.


----------



## jedy617

OyakoDont said:


> Damn, I'm actually almost in tears I missed this.


why? It's in stock at least for me


----------



## OyakoDont

jedy617 said:


> why? It's in stock at least for me


Says sold out for me


----------



## jedy617

Bico Doce said:


> Kinda looks like the mass drop…



I have seen tetsu actually using wrought iron for awhile now, check out this from 2021:


----------



## jedy617

OyakoDont said:


> Says sold out for me


Oooooh, my bad, thought this was for the wrought iron piece, not the tsukasa


----------



## OyakoDont

Tetsujin or Tsukasa? Should only be one Tsukasa.


----------



## jedy617

OyakoDont said:


> Tetsujin or Tsukasa? Should only be one Tsukasa


Sorry I thought you were referring to the tetsujin. Yeah I'm sad I missed out on the tsukasa too, didn't know it would be dropping.

In other news, guess I have a wrought iron tetsujin now. Time for me to sell my metal flow


----------



## superworrier

The Tsukasa actually sat for a while (like on the order of hours). The price is  but maybe that will redefine market price

The Tetsujin I would’ve picked up if not for the massdrop


----------



## friz

That Tetsujin wrought Iron looks good, but I prefer the look of the mass drop one.
Maybe someone can chime in here, but I think the Tetsujin and the Tanaka mass drop use different wrought Iron. First being Rentetsu, second being Namitetsu.

Rentetsu is wrought iron exactly.
Namitetsu is the type of wrought iron.
Nami(Chinese letter "波") means wave,or wavy.
Tetsu(Chinese letter "鉄") means iron.
Usually the wrought iron which from old anchors and chains have wavy patterns.(caused by the difference of carbon%)
So It's called Namitetsu by some blacksmiths.
Tetsujin rentetsu gyuto is made from old rail. So there is no wavy pattern.


----------



## jedy617

I actually really hesitated due to the price. That's a lot compared to a metal flow at 500 for basically the same knife but different iron. I justified it by telling myself it's cool and unique...welp hope I did the right thing


----------



## friz

jedy617 said:


> I actually really hesitated due to the price. That's a lot compared to a metal flow at 500 for basically the same knife but different iron. I justified it by telling myself it's cool and unique...welp hope I did the right thing


I know how you feel, I think is a cool piece.


----------



## jedy617

friz said:


> I know how you feel, I think is a cool piece.


I literally baulked when I saw the price and had to do a double take. But then I'm like....no wrought pieces are really coming out of Japan. I didn't get the massdrop....so yolo? For that price wish it was a 240. But we can't get everything we ask for.

Gonna put up my tetsujin and a halcyons forge to lessen the blow at least.


----------



## superworrier

jedy617 said:


> I literally baulked when I saw the price and had to do a double take. But then I'm like....no wrought pieces are really coming out of Japan. I didn't get the massdrop....so yolo? For that price wish it was a 240. But we can't get everything we ask for.
> 
> Gonna put up my tetsujin and a halcyons forge to lessen the blow at least.


This is how I justified the first drop of metal flow at CKTG for 600. 150 more than the kasumi, but first time I’ve seen something like that from Japan


----------



## DavidScubadiver

Corradobrit1 said:


> In case anyone might be tempted..... Carefully read the unprofessional T&C's. Shipping contract is with the shipper not the customer. Buyer will have an uphill task dealing with any issues.
> 
> "Once, it leaves the US, it's out of my hands and control. I will provide the tracking number but the buyer will have to take it from there.
> 
> *All SALES ARE FINAL, no exchange, return or cancellation accepted. Buyer can ask for more photos if needed but I will not be responsible for damages or lost after the item has shipped. *This is why I will insure and need a recipient signature for delivery. Thank you for understanding. "


These shipping terms are very similar to the realsharpknife.com terms and conditions for shipping. I was looking at Nakiri knife there, which I was tempted by and see that the shipping policy which states:



> RealSharpKnife LLC is not liable for damages, and or lost packages that happen during shipping. We are not a shipping company we are a retail company. Once you choose your shipping method, and the said company takes control of your order, they are responsible for it. Not us. I will however due everything in my power if you call and are nice and respectful to find your package or work something out with you. We suggest paying the couple dollars to insure your package, I wish i could pay for insurance for everyone, but were a very small new business and trying to open the store.
> 
> We use USPS First class, USPS Priority Mail, and USPS First Class International for free shipping or UPS. Packages are not insured. If you would like insurance on your order it is available. We will provide tracking information when the order is processed.


Bottom line, if they are up front with you and offer the ability for you to insure the shipment, take it. It doesn't cost much to insure your package. But, at least they have a 14 day return policy for unused knives that were not custom and not on sale. Sale items have a 15% restocking fee.


----------



## Jovidah

Isn't this kind of 'damage during shipping' thing covered by credit card as well?


----------



## DavidScubadiver

Jovidah said:


> Isn't this kind of 'damage during shipping' thing covered by credit card as well?


That depends on the credit card. Not all offer purchase/damage/loss protection.


----------



## Vadoche

jedy617 said:


> Same with me. I really want that blue 1 mirror polish...but already have enough Y. Tanaka as it is


The sweet addictions we have haha


----------



## OwlWoodworks

I am so jealous of whoever buys this Xerxes in 20 minutes. If I had even a shred of money to my name right now I’d be trying to scoop it up.

You may see me offering to buy this in the BST for retail +10% in a couple months…

25 cm laser "rose damascus steel"


----------



## BillHanna

OwlWoodworks said:


> I am so jealous of whoever buys this Xerxes in 20 minutes. If I had even a shred of money to my name right now I’d be trying to scoop it up.
> 
> You may see me offering to buy this in the BST for retail +10% in a couple months…
> 
> 25 cm laser "rose damascus steel"





Spoiler: ?



How's the HRC?


----------



## Matt Jacobs

I wasn't sure where to post this but I just won this guy. I should have it in a couple of weeks from the UK


----------



## Hockey3081

Matt Jacobs said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this but I just won this guy. I should have it in a couple of weeks from the UK




Congrats! His work always seems fantastic.


----------



## BillHanna

Matt Jacobs said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this but I just won this guy. I should have it in a couple of weeks from the UK



Measurements?


----------



## Matt Jacobs

BillHanna said:


> Measurements?


205 x 86. In sheffcut steel. Honyaki S-grind


----------



## friz

OwlWoodworks said:


> I am so jealous of whoever buys this Xerxes in 20 minutes. If I had even a shred of money to my name right now I’d be trying to scoop it up.
> 
> You may see me offering to buy this in the BST for retail +10% in a couple months…
> 
> 25 cm laser "rose damascus steel"


What was the price? Any pictures?
I can't see from his website.


----------



## blokey

blokey said:


> Migoto blue 1 available now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Migoto Blue 1 Gyuto 240mm Full Convex
> 
> 
> Hitachi Blue #1 core and soft iron cladding. One of the best Japanese cutlery steels forged by Yoshikazu Tanaka of Sakai City. Undoubtedly one of the most revered blacksmiths, Tanaka-san's mastery of heat treating steel is loved by many users around the globe. This full convex version of our...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> migotocutlery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Migoto Blue 1 Gyuto 240mm Shinogi
> 
> 
> Hitachi Blue #1 core and soft iron cladding. One of the best Japanese cutlery steels forged by Yoshikazu Tanaka of Sakai City. Undoubtedly one of the most revered blacksmiths, Tanaka-san's mastery of heat treating steel is loved by many users around the globe. The sharpener for this blade is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> migotocutlery.com


Still one shinogi and 3 convex left, given the how popular Hitohira Tanaka and Konosuke are I'd expect them already gone now, anyone one shinogi for me.


----------



## itzjustchris1

blokey said:


> Still one shinogi and 3 convex left, given the how popular Hitohira Tanaka and Konosuke are I'd expect them already gone now, anyone one shinogi for me.


I would love to buy the full convex but im holding back for Hado blue 1 dammy. Hopefully I don’t strike out and snag at least 1 Y. Tanaka blue 1. If I do miss all 3 knives then I’ll take the big L and keep telling myself that they aren’t for me.


----------



## OwlWoodworks

friz said:


> What was the price? Any pictures?
> I can't see from his website.


Looks like it’s taken down now. It’s was a rose damascus 250mm with an ironwood handle for €2,200. It was magnificent


----------



## Campbell

We need a "missed connection" thread on KKF


----------



## Bico Doce

OwlWoodworks said:


> Looks like it’s taken down now. It’s was a rose damascus 250mm with an ironwood handle for €2,200. It was magnificent


He usually adds them to the gallery on his site shortly after the sale


----------



## More_Gyutos

Extra tall Nakagawa









Satoshi Nakagawa | Zahocho Knives Tokyo


Shop the entire collection of Satoshi Nakagawa from Zahocho Knives Tokyo. Order your new Japanese knife now.




zahocho.com


----------



## CigarMan2

Shigefusa Santoku KU at Dictum available again


----------



## moderncooking

superworrier said:


> Also the specs are copied from the last release, with the denty finish. So I would not take the measurements super seriously.


Actually, I did make some updates. Not just copied, but either way there will be variance between blades. Hope those who received knives are happy


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

More_Gyutos said:


> Extra tall Nakagawa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satoshi Nakagawa | Zahocho Knives Tokyo
> 
> 
> Shop the entire collection of Satoshi Nakagawa from Zahocho Knives Tokyo. Order your new Japanese knife now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zahocho.com


Looks like a kasumi version of those extra tall Dama Nakagawa Blue 1s they have over at Chef's Edge


----------



## blokey

More_Gyutos said:


> Extra tall Nakagawa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satoshi Nakagawa | Zahocho Knives Tokyo
> 
> 
> Shop the entire collection of Satoshi Nakagawa from Zahocho Knives Tokyo. Order your new Japanese knife now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zahocho.com


Those looks really good, anyone have experience with Nakagawa's blue 1? How they compare to others like Tanaka?


----------



## WellLikedTurtle

Neat Gingas on Blueway, 240mm stainless, coke bottle handle, extra hardness.

Ashi Hamono Ginga Swedish SS Gyuto Japanese Knife 240mm Micarta Coke Bottle | eBay

Ashi Hamono Ginga Swedish Stainless Gyuto Japanese Knife 240mm Ebony Coke Bottle | eBay


----------



## jedy617

blokey said:


> Those looks really good, anyone have experience with Nakagawa's blue 1? How they compare to others like Tanaka?


Long story short I was talking to Bernal last night about Tanaka and nakagawa and they said nakagawas blue feels a little harder (to them) vs Tanaka and they say have great sharpen ability and edge formation. I know they always publish nakagawa blue 1 around 62-63 while Tanaka is 65 (at least for konosuke). Wondering how true all that info is


----------



## esoo

Don't know about Nakagawa Blue 1, but I would say the Blue 2, by proxy*, seem to be fantastic. Easy to sharpen, holds a good edge and tough (been abused cutting things it shouldn't).

* I say by proxy, as my experience is with the Kono MM - forged by Ms Mori while she was apparently at Shiraki/Nakagawa Hamono. As a result, I would assume, but do not know for certain, that Nakagawa taught her the heat treatment and it would be same as he would do.


----------



## jedy617

If I didn't already have a nakagawa coming in, in the shape of a tadokoro I'd definitely buy that from zahocho. Love the full kasumi and extra height.


----------



## blokey

jedy617 said:


> If I didn't already have a nakagawa coming in, in the shape of a tadokoro I'd definitely buy that from zahocho. Love the full kasumi and extra height.


Im actually thinking getting a gyuto from him too.


----------



## Choppin

WellLikedTurtle said:


> Neat Gingas on Blueway, 240mm stainless, coke bottle handle, extra hardness.
> 
> Ashi Hamono Ginga Swedish SS Gyuto Japanese Knife 240mm Micarta Coke Bottle | eBay
> 
> Ashi Hamono Ginga Swedish Stainless Gyuto Japanese Knife 240mm Ebony Coke Bottle | eBay


Those look gooooood. Not sure it’s worth the price premium though, could just buy a regular one and get it rehandled…


----------



## superworrier

Choppin said:


> Those look gooooood. Not sure it’s worth the price premium though, could just buy a regular one and get it rehandled…


I'm not sure you'd be coming out ahead. Based on my knowledge of wa-rehandling, and considering how much more involved western re-handles are, I can imagine at best you'd break even.


----------



## Choppin

superworrier said:


> I'm not sure you'd be coming out ahead. Based on my knowledge of wa-rehandling, and considering how much more involved western re-handles are, I can imagine at best you'd break even.


I was thinking I’d break even but with the flexibility to choose the material (maybe even something nicer than micarta) and tweak the shape a bit. But I agree, it’s not overpriced for what it is.


----------



## WellLikedTurtle

Choppin said:


> Those look gooooood. Not sure it’s worth the price premium though, could just buy a regular one and get it rehandled…


Yeah, I agree they are expensive, but they are the higher RC and look to have more refined bolster/choil/spine polish than the cheaper ones they offer. If you started with a nicer Ginga like the Gesshin and got it rehandled, the price would be pretty similar I imagine.


----------



## Choppin

I hate you all for being such enablers 


WellLikedTurtle said:


> Yeah, I agree they are expensive, but they are the higher RC and look to have more refined bolster/choil/spine polish than the cheaper ones they offer. If you started with a nicer Ginga like the Gesshin and got it rehandled, the price would be pretty similar I imagine.


----------



## itzjustchris1

blokey said:


> Those looks really good, anyone have experience with Nakagawa's blue 1? How they compare to others like Tanaka?


Love my Nakagawa Blue 1. So easy to sharpen and holds egde really good. I feel like the nakagawa is softer comparing to tanaka’s blue 1.


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

Chicagohawkie said:


> A rebranded Yoshikane nashiji thats a little taller and has some refined visuals. Have a few Yoshi knives already and they’re hard to beat as they are. If I didn’t have any I’d probably have a look at one of these.


I love Yoshi but something about their current Hatsukokoro gyutos doesn't do it for me. 

I might grab this Kono Yoshi though


----------



## Greasylake

Damascus cu-mai with nitro-v core. A good bit more expensive than their regular offerings tho


----------



## labor of love

myguidingmoonlight said:


> I love Yoshi but something about their current Hatsukokoro gyutos doesn't do it for me.
> 
> I might grab this Kono Yoshi though


Won’t regret it, also tosho skd KU yoshis are on another level imo


----------



## Ocicat

Looks like Piercing Knives has some Takadas back in stock:

Takada No Hamono Suiboku Blue #2 240mm Gyuto

Takada No Hamono Suiboku Blue #2 210mm Gyuto

Like the last time they got some in, these appear to be the Tsubaya version with different kanji on the right side. I have both White #1 and Ginsan gyutos from Tsubaya, and they seem every bit as good as the Takada-branded ones.


----------



## blokey

Swedish heavy metal rectangle


----------



## marin.K

myguidingmoonlight said:


> Looks like a kasumi version of those extra tall Dama Nakagawa Blue 1s they have over at Chef's Edge


Also, it looks very similar to Migoto w1,profile and specs vise, but considering people who made it it's no surprise. There's only one way to find out....


----------



## blokey

TF? Seems like good deal








Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi White #1 Gyuto 240mm Pakka Handle (No Bolster)


*Sometimes you may find some light brown spots on the Kurouchi finish. It may look like rust, however this is not rust. These spots are small traces of clay from quenching during the forging process. It can be removed by regular use and washing the blade with a soft bristle brush.Morihei is a...




www.toshoknifearts.com


----------



## tostadas

blokey said:


> TF? Seems like good deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi White #1 Gyuto 240mm Pakka Handle (No Bolster)
> 
> 
> *Sometimes you may find some light brown spots on the Kurouchi finish. It may look like rust, however this is not rust. These spots are small traces of clay from quenching during the forging process. It can be removed by regular use and washing the blade with a soft bristle brush.Morihei is a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com


Killer deal


----------



## blokey

Aaaand it's out


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

What's funny is I saw that TF last night and shoot Tosho an email asking if they can do a fine finish on it and covert it to wa handle by cutting/trimming the tang but leaving a machi. It would be a perfect knife if it's converted to wa with machi (wider neck) and get a fine finish I think. Now it's sold out even before I hear back from Tosho. Unlucky me! Whoever got it consider this project idea plz.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> What's funny is I saw that TF last night and shoot Tosho an email asking if they can do a fine finish on it and covert it to wa handle by cutting/trimming the tang but leaving a machi. It would be a perfect knife if it's converted to wa with machi (wider neck) and get a fine finish I think. Now it's sold out even before I hear back from Tosho. Unlucky me! Whoever got it consider this project idea plz.


Yeah, I learned it the hard way too. Lesson learned: do not ask questions, just buy!


----------



## itzjustchris1

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> What's funny is I saw that TF last night and shoot Tosho an email asking if they can do a fine finish on it and covert it to wa handle by cutting/trimming the tang but leaving a machi. It would be a perfect knife if it's converted to wa with machi (wider neck) and get a fine finish I think. Now it's sold out even before I hear back from Tosho. Unlucky me! Whoever got it consider this project idea plz.



Very interesting. Don't mind considering doing this when I get bored and keep myself busy.


----------



## tag98

blokey said:


> TF? Seems like good deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi White #1 Gyuto 240mm Pakka Handle (No Bolster)
> 
> 
> *Sometimes you may find some light brown spots on the Kurouchi finish. It may look like rust, however this is not rust. These spots are small traces of clay from quenching during the forging process. It can be removed by regular use and washing the blade with a soft bristle brush.Morihei is a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toshoknifearts.com


Someone grabbed it out of my cart as i was checking out earlier, now i know why!


----------



## tag98

daddy yo yo said:


> Yeah, I learned it the hard way too. Lesson learned: do not ask questions, just buy!


Yeah i messed that up too, ive been looking at if for days and went to pull trigger and lost it from my cart


----------



## Furminati

There’s a 240 billipp up on Instagram


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Hado B1 damacus blade only dropping tonight 6 pm perth time @ chefsedge


----------



## itzjustchris1

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> Hado B1 damacus blade only dropping tonight 6 pm perth time @ chefsedge
> View attachment 203885


If I only knew that then 240mm gyuto was sold out to begin with I would’ve bought the Migoto Full convex  I missed out on all 3 Tanaka knives this week. Oh well time to look for consolation knife.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

itzjustchris1 said:


> If I only knew that then 240mm gyuto was sold out to begin with I would’ve bought the Migoto Full convex  I missed out on all 3 Tanaka knives this week. Oh well time to look for consolation knife.



He will have handled version being released soon


----------



## itzjustchris1

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> He will have handled version being released soon


And that will add another $100-150 on top of the price. I don’t think i’ll be dumping that much money  That’s a bit too steep for me for a Tanaka knife.


----------



## jedy617

I grabbed one. Already have a 240 junpaku and the 210 is a very tall 210, not like a typical Sakai 210. Perfect to me.


----------



## itzjustchris1

jedy617 said:


> I grabbed one. Already have a 240 junpaku and the 210 is a very tall 210, not like a typical Sakai 210. Perfect to me.


I was actually debating about the 210 since its 52mm tall and im not really on the rush for it. Maybe next drop since I really want the 240mm.


----------



## jedy617

itzjustchris1 said:


> I was actually debating about the 210 since its 52mm tall and im not really on the rush for it. Maybe next drop since I really want the 240mm.


Yeah they will be at other retailers too. But it does look like they do nice handles and the first thing I do is take a stock ho/ebony off usually anyway. If they pair it with something nice, why not.


----------



## itzjustchris1

jedy617 said:


> Yeah they will be at other retailers too. But it does look like they do nice handles and the first thing I do is take a stock ho/ebony off usually anyway. If they pair it with something nice, why not.


They do have nice handles but the thing is that I have tons of custom handles waiting for knives.


----------



## daddy yo yo

daddy yo yo said:


> Yeah, I learned it the hard way too. Lesson learned: do not ask questions, just buy!


@ZeeVee , you know exactly what I am talking about!


----------



## ZeeVee

daddy yo yo said:


> @ZeeVee , you know exactly what I am talking about!



I had a feeling that's what you were alluding to! 

But you got your Heldqvist in the end! And learned a valuable lesson along the way: No thinking! Only Buy!


----------



## jedy617

itzjustchris1 said:


> They do have nice handles but the thing is that I have tons of custom handles waiting for knives.


I know the pain well haha. I think my ironwood burl finally found it's forever home with my Kato workhorse


----------



## More_Gyutos

itzjustchris1 said:


> They do have nice handles but the thing is that I have tons of custom handles waiting for knives.


Where did you say you bought your handles? I have a few I’d like to change.


----------



## Southpaw

jedy617 said:


> I know the pain well haha. I think my ironwood burl finally found it's forever home with my Kato workhorse
> 
> View attachment 203926


Scrolling down in knife findings thread I thought u were going to say you find a Yoshiaki Fujiwara at a hardware store!


----------



## itzjustchris1

More_Gyutos said:


> Where did you say you bought your handles? I have a few I’d like to change.


You can check TokushuKnife


----------



## Jbeercow

258mm Raquin over at Eating tools as well as some other new stuff









Burnt Oak Gyuto 258mm | Eatingtools.com


A tried-and-true classic from French bladesmith Bryan Raquin is here, the 258mm gyuto blade forged from his well-loved san mai steel formula.




www.eatingtools.com


----------



## Geigs

Jbeercow said:


> 258mm Raquin over at Eating tools as well as some other new stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burnt Oak Gyuto 258mm | Eatingtools.com
> 
> 
> A tried-and-true classic from French bladesmith Bryan Raquin is here, the 258mm gyuto blade forged from his well-loved san mai steel formula.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eatingtools.com


 That's gone but there's a 340 Raquin Suji: Bryan Raquin Walnut Sujihiki 340mm | Eatingtools.com


----------



## More_Gyutos

Piercing Knives has some Takada no Homono, including Suiboko and Reika









piercingknives


piercingknives



piercingknives.com





edit to add Tsubaya versions


----------



## DrD23

Jbeercow said:


> 258mm Raquin over at Eating tools as well as some other new stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burnt Oak Gyuto 258mm | Eatingtools.com
> 
> 
> A tried-and-true classic from French bladesmith Bryan Raquin is here, the 258mm gyuto blade forged from his well-loved san mai steel formula.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eatingtools.com


Thanks for sharing! It was still available when I checked, and if it hadn’t been a 260, I would have happily jumped on it


----------



## ethompson

Queen Bee 10" Chef's Knife - Kramer Knives


Queen Bee is a 10″ chef’s knife with all of the bells and whistles. It has eight 24k gold hand engraved bees, a Damascus blade with puzzle welds of flowers made from 1080 and 15N20 tool steel, and a stainless steel handle all engraved by, you guessed it, Master smith Tom Ferry. It takes a […]




kramerknives.com





Just in case one of you people wants it - I charge a 1% finders fee btw


----------



## Logan A.

ethompson said:


> Queen Bee 10" Chef's Knife - Kramer Knives
> 
> 
> Queen Bee is a 10″ chef’s knife with all of the bells and whistles. It has eight 24k gold hand engraved bees, a Damascus blade with puzzle welds of flowers made from 1080 and 15N20 tool steel, and a stainless steel handle all engraved by, you guessed it, Master smith Tom Ferry. It takes a […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kramerknives.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case one of you people wants it - I charge a 1% finders fee btw


Cool piece. If this Kramer guy keeps up this quality of work then he might really be able to make a name for himself one day.


----------



## pjheff

Tony Laseur still has a paring knife available from his most recent drop:









Paring Knife — LaSeur Knives


Steel: Damasteel DS93X stainless damascus steel, Sparse Twist pattern, 62 HRC Handle Material: Stabilized Hawaiian Koa, Stainless ferrule Total length: 212mm Blade size: 95mm x 23mm Spine thickness at ferrule: 2.27mm Handle length: 107mm Handle size at ferrule: 21.5mm x 16mm Weight: 66g Dyed




www.laseurknives.com


----------



## zizirex

jedy617 said:


> Long story short I was talking to Bernal last night about Tanaka and nakagawa and they said nakagawas blue feels a little harder (to them) vs Tanaka and they say have great sharpen ability and edge formation. I know they always publish nakagawa blue 1 around 62-63 while Tanaka is 65 (at least for konosuke). Wondering how true all that info is


I don't have experience with Tanaka Blue 1 but I would say Nakagawa Blue 1 is one of the hardest knives I ever work on. it takes a while to polish it out, the same as TF white 1.

Nakagawa White 2 definitely harder than Tanaka White 2.


----------



## enrico l

10 Takamura sg2 210mm hitting CKTG tomorrow. Probably around lunchtime


----------



## Geigs

blokey said:


> Aaaand it's out


 there are 210 and 180 in stock if interested


----------



## jedy617

zizirex said:


> I don't have experience with Tanaka Blue 1 but I would say Nakagawa Blue 1 is one of the hardest knives I ever work on. it takes a while to polish it out, the same as TF white 1.
> 
> Nakagawa White 2 definitely harder than Tanaka White 2.


To sharpen or do an aesthetic polish on the core? I mean to me all hitachi steel is super easy to work with.... What's difficult, burr formation?


----------



## SWF

Too fast selling to post here, there were some Shigefusa Gyutos on JNS for about 1 minute at lunch time and about 10 mins ago. Glad I got one of them ... phew ...


----------



## blokey




----------



## blokey

Btw anyone know what happened to Tsourkan? He hasn't update anything on his Instagram and his website is expired.


----------



## daddy yo yo

blokey said:


> Btw anyone know what happened to Tsourkan? He hasn't update anything on his Instagram and his website is expired.


I have had my opinion about him for quite some time…


----------



## drsmp

A friend of mine put in a deposit for a group buy of a half dozen knives for himself and friends from Marko. Now has been pretty much ghosted - no refund, no knives, now no communication.


----------



## blokey

I got one ticket for his ruffle and haven't heard anything since...


----------



## MowgFace

drsmp said:


> A friend of mine put in a deposit for a group buy of a half dozen knives for himself and friends from Marko. Now has been pretty much ghosted - no refund, no knives, now no communication.


Hmmmm that’s definitely concerning. 

I know he broke his hand many months ago, but poor communication is never a good look.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

daddy yo yo said:


> I have had my opinion about him for quite some time…



Are you comfortable sharing?


----------



## benhendy

daddy yo yo said:


> I have had my opinion about him for quite some time…


How is that Fundraiser for Ukrainian armed forces and raffle going?


----------



## daddy yo yo

benhendy said:


> How is that Fundraiser for Ukrainian armed forces and raffle going?


?


----------



## Logan A.

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Are you comfortable sharing?


I am curious as well. I was under the impression he was a solid guy.


----------



## zizirex

jedy617 said:


> To sharpen or do an aesthetic polish on the core? I mean to me all hitachi steel is super easy to work with.... What's difficult, burr formation?


Aestethical polish.
The Wider the bevel, the harder it is. And some of his stuff precious scratch is so Hard to remove.


----------



## jedy617

SWF said:


> Too fast selling to post here, there were some Shigefusa Gyutos on JNS for about 1 minute at lunch time and about 10 mins ago. Glad I got one of them ... phew ...


What size did you grab


----------



## Bobo530

If thousand dollar knifes were my thing








Adonis Forged Arts | Gyuto 275mm Kaze Series TNT666 | Modern Cooking


Pronounced Ka-zay, the "Kaze(Wind in Japanese) Series " represents a more traditional approach to knife making for French blacksmith Antoine Kniamen. The Kaze series features a fully forged geometry, low bevels and a traditional blacksmith finish on the face of the blade. The pitch black...




moderncooking.com


----------



## Choppin

Kaeru Special Blue2 Honyaki Wide Petty 145mm


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com





I’m not into smaller knives like I was at my early collecting days but this one looks like a fun “do-it-all” small petty…


----------



## SWF

jedy617 said:


> What size did you grab


240mm.


----------



## pavhav

blokey said:


> I got one ticket for his ruffle and haven't heard anything since...


I got a couple myself, and same result.


----------



## jedy617

SWF said:


> 240mm.


Nice, twins. Never expected it to happen tbh. I missed out on the 180 and 210...and I'm glad I did now lol


----------



## jedy617

pavhav said:


> I got a couple myself, and same result.


Same, no word from him, got a few tickets.


----------



## EricEricEric

I’m a bit confused if the price is correct or not, it says over $1000 for a very basic mono steel knife correct?




Bobo530 said:


> If thousand dollar knifes were my thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adonis Forged Arts | Gyuto 275mm Kaze Series TNT666 | Modern Cooking
> 
> 
> Pronounced Ka-zay, the "Kaze(Wind in Japanese) Series " represents a more traditional approach to knife making for French blacksmith Antoine Kniamen. The Kaze series features a fully forged geometry, low bevels and a traditional blacksmith finish on the face of the blade. The pitch black...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moderncooking.com


----------



## benhendy

daddy yo yo said:


> ?


I thought you were referring to the raffle that others have commented on...


----------



## Southpaw

More_Gyutos said:


> Piercing Knives has some Takada no Homono, including Suiboko and Reika
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piercingknives
> 
> 
> piercingknives
> 
> 
> 
> piercingknives.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit to add Tsubaya versions


Nice they had a Reika to add to my pile of Takada knives… plus with the Tsubaya Kanji! Checks two boxes on my list, will probably be my new work life!


----------



## Logan A.

EricEricEric said:


> I’m a bit confused if the price is correct or not, it says over $1000 for a very basic mono steel knife correct?


Seems correct. If you look on Adonis Forged Arts direct site then you'll see that Moderncooking's price isn't that far off what Antoine normally charges for other mono-steel knives (Considering the retailer markup of course).


----------



## nexus1935

Hattori Cowry X available in santoku profile:

Hattori Limited, Cowry X, VG-2 clad HCX-1G Santoku 170mm (6.6 inch, Green Pakka Wood Handle)


----------



## Delat

EricEricEric said:


> I’m a bit confused if the price is correct or not, it says over $1000 for a very basic mono steel knife correct?



“whetstone shaped and finished bevels”. Time consuming and I think this is what the kaiju fans love? Also forged geometry which I assume means forged close (if not all the way) to final shape vs grinding.

I have a custom from this maker that ran around $700 - $800 so with retailer markup it’s in the ballpark.


----------



## tostadas

Kyohei Shindo 165mm back in stock at CKTG. Super value for rustic knife with extreme taper and very aggressive grind. Stock handle sucks though, so gotta factor that into the cost.


----------



## SWF

jedy617 said:


> Nice, twins. Never expected it to happen tbh. I missed out on the 180 and 210...and I'm glad I did now lol


I was about to take also the 180, but already scored another rare knife in the same morning, can't get them all .


----------



## IMakeOnionsCry

Hitohira Kikuchiyo Izo Silver #3 Gyuto 240mm Yakusugi Cedar Handle


Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Kikuchiyo 菊千代Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Stainless SteelSteel: Yasuki Silver #3 (Ginsan), Soft Stainless CladHandle: Yakusugi Cedar & Buffalo Horn Ferrule OctagonalCome with SayaTotal Length: 391mmEdge Length: 225mmHandle...




carbonknifeco.com





I like this, someone buy it so I don’t have to.


----------



## zizirex

IMakeOnionsCry said:


> Hitohira Kikuchiyo Izo Silver #3 Gyuto 240mm Yakusugi Cedar Handle
> 
> 
> Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)Smith: Kikuchiyo 菊千代Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Stainless SteelSteel: Yasuki Silver #3 (Ginsan), Soft Stainless CladHandle: Yakusugi Cedar & Buffalo Horn Ferrule OctagonalCome with SayaTotal Length: 391mmEdge Length: 225mmHandle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this, someone buy it so I don’t have to.


Nakagawa Myojin Ginsan, Hitohira version of Kagekiyo


----------



## superworrier

zizirex said:


> Nakagawa Myojin Ginsan, Hitohira version of Kagekiyo


Yeah I was gonna say, looks a lot like Myojin. And the extra height is nice since a lot of Ginsan knives tend to have short heel height


----------



## friz

Do you reckon is Myojin's work on that Hitohira?


----------



## superworrier

friz said:


> Do you reckon is Myojin's work on that Hitohira?


It looks indistinguishable from something he’s done. I feel like it was only a matter of time that he would start to work with Hitohira. It really is like a stainless FM with that height.


----------



## friz

superworrier said:


> It looks indistinguishable from something he’s done. I feel like it was only a matter of time that he would start to work with Hitohira. It really is like a stainless FM with that height.


Yes I agree. That look fantastic. I dare to say it could compete with my HD for daily driver.


----------



## superworrier

Did you get it?

Btw, I notice it has an extra kanji at the bottom. The right part is the same character/radical as the Jin from Myojin. I wonder if it’s the kanji for Izo and it’s a cheeky reference?

Edit: actually looking closer there is an extra stroke there


----------



## IMakeOnionsCry

Thank you to the individual that just saved me $450.


----------



## friz

superworrier said:


> Did you get it?
> 
> Btw, I notice it has an extra kanji at the bottom. The right part is the same character/radical as the Jin from Myojin. I wonder if it’s the kanji for Izo and it’s a cheeky reference?
> 
> Edit: actually looking closer there is an extra stroke there


No I didn't buy it. There will be more I am sure.

I wonder what is the balance point. It is a light blade overall and I have no idea how does the cedar handle weight.


----------



## blokey

The grind on that one looks more like Sakai Kimumori Yugiri than the Kagekiyo Ginsan, thin and straight rather than more convex.


----------



## superworrier

friz said:


> No I didn't buy it. There will be more I am sure.
> 
> I wonder what is the balance point. It is a light blade overall and I have no idea how does the cedar handle weight.


The cedar handle weighs about 30g according to Hitohira. My FM (similar height thickness, but a bit longer) with 40-50g Khii ebony is balanced at 3rd kanji. It might net out to the same balance , maybe somewhere between where 2nd and 3rd kanji is on FM


----------



## superworrier

blokey said:


> The grind on that one looks more like Sakai Kimumori Yugiri than the Kagekiyo Ginsan, thin and straight rather than more convex.


Looks exactly like my FM honestly, but maybe with a thinner spine


----------



## friz

isn't the polish fading from mirror to cloudy reminiscent of Nihei's?


----------



## blokey

friz said:


> isn't the polish fading from mirror to cloudy reminiscent of Nihei's?


Myojin did that his SG2 stuff, too. Tho not as obvious. 








Myojin Riki Seisakusho SG2 Kiritsuke Gyuto 210mm


Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...




thecooksedge.com


----------



## friz

blokey said:


> Myojin did that his SG2 stuff, too. Tho not as obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myojin Riki Seisakusho SG2 Kiritsuke Gyuto 210mm
> 
> 
> Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecooksedge.com


Right. The ginsan looks better though


----------



## superworrier

friz said:


> isn't the polish fading from mirror to cloudy reminiscent of Nihei's?


When I saw it I thought it was the Yohei


----------



## silylanjie

superworrier said:


> When I saw it I thought it was the Yohei


I was thinking the same too


----------



## Melburn

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> What's funny is I saw that TF last night and shoot Tosho an email asking if they can do a fine finish on it and covert it to wa handle by cutting/trimming the tang but leaving a machi. It would be a perfect knife if it's converted to wa with machi (wider neck) and get a fine finish I think. Now it's sold out even before I hear back from Tosho. Unlucky me! Whoever got it consider this project idea plz.



Protooling have a 240 in stock! The also have a few others search “hisamoto”. Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi | 240 Gyuto Knife (Shirogami) - No Bolster

For some reason they don’t get the attention the other Hitohira aligned stores get. I bought the 240 with bolster over a month ago and nothing else appears to have sold in that time. 

The knife is spectacular by the way. Grind is quite even with pretty good finish on the handle. Lots of belly close to the tip then flattens substantially without ever going truly flat. Quite reactive. Out of the box edge was ok then great after the first sharpen and now rivals my Yoshi SKD in potatoe ghosting.


----------



## ZeeVee

Joel Black Sc125 w/ kogatana available now.

Edit: Gone now.


----------



## blokey

Kitchen sword








Simon Maillet | Gyuto 305mm Iron Clad KU Kasumi | Modern Cooking


Simon Maillet is an incredible craftsman, continually impressing us with the cutting performance of his knives and his meticulous focus on geometry and finish. For those who don’t know his work, Simon is one of a handful of craftsmen in Europe who have adopted a traditional Japanese or perhaps...




moderncooking.com


----------



## superworrier

CKC has Shinkiro (Nihei) AS KU dammy 240 and 210. On sale for initial release interestingly enough with no specs. Curious if anyone has tried these









Shinkiro AS Damascus Kurouchi Gyuto 240mm


Blacksmith: Takahiro NiheiProducing Region: Fukushima, JapanSteel Type: Blue Super / Suminagashi CladHandle: Wenge and buffalo horn octagonalWeight: 232gHeight at heel: 49.5mmEdge length: 250mmSpine thickness above heel: 4.2mm




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## tostadas

The Kilgore guy is selling a Shibata on reddit. Nothing noteworthy to point out about the knife but dude, check out that saya!


----------



## superworrier

tostadas said:


> The Kilgore guy is selling a Shibata on reddit. Nothisa noteworthy to point out about the knife but dude, check out that saya!



You can tell he actually made that one


----------



## superworrier

Actually I thought you were just referring to the shape. Now I noticed the heel sticks out


----------



## BillHanna

Kilgore Blade _Works_(?)
Press x to doubt


----------



## bahamaroot

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tostadas

His posts in the reddit BST never fail to disappoint. He really puts the Y in D-I-whY


----------



## Bico Doce

240mm Gyuto, 52100 Core Stainless Clad Shichi-Mai - Stabilized Blue Maple Burl, Brass-Infused Carbon Fiber


A piece of functional art you can use in your kitchen. "Shichi-mai" means "7 layered" - so while the cutting edge is made of 52100, the cladding is made of stainless steel, with a thin layer of 52100 diffusing into it. The last 2 layers are thin nickel that separates the core steel from the...



www.baleteblades.shop





Anybody have experience with his work? Too rich for my blood but I’ve always wondered what his stuff is like


----------



## Hockey3081

Bico Doce said:


> 240mm Gyuto, 52100 Core Stainless Clad Shichi-Mai - Stabilized Blue Maple Burl, Brass-Infused Carbon Fiber
> 
> 
> A piece of functional art you can use in your kitchen. "Shichi-mai" means "7 layered" - so while the cutting edge is made of 52100, the cladding is made of stainless steel, with a thin layer of 52100 diffusing into it. The last 2 layers are thin nickel that separates the core steel from the...
> 
> 
> 
> www.baleteblades.shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have experience with his work? Too rich for my blood but I’ve always wondered what his stuff is like



@PFS


----------



## bearhippo

It's an absolute crime that these are still in stock a few days after the drop. 









Migoto White 1 Sujihiki 300mm


Hitachi White #1 Steel and soft iron cladding, forged by Satoshi Nakagawa, one of Sakai City's busiest and most well regarded blacksmiths. Nakagawa-san has honed his skills to be able to work with a wide range of steels, profiles and constructions - and has earned his well deserved reputation...




migotocutlery.com


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Shigefusa Hocho Kitaeji, Santoku 165mm​
Shigefusa Hocho Kitaeji, Santoku, Allzweckmesser | Traditionelle Japanmesser (Hocho) | Dictum


----------



## daddy yo yo

KDSDeluxe said:


> Shigefusa Hocho Kitaeji, Santoku 165mm​
> Shigefusa Hocho Kitaeji, Santoku, Allzweckmesser | Traditionelle Japanmesser (Hocho) | Dictum


That is a good price. A very good price.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

daddy yo yo said:


> That is a good price. A very good price.


I know...so I haven taken one


----------



## daniel_il

KDSDeluxe said:


> Shigefusa Hocho Kitaeji, Santoku 165mm​
> Shigefusa Hocho Kitaeji, Santoku, Allzweckmesser | Traditionelle Japanmesser (Hocho) | Dictum


thanks i got one


----------



## superworrier

Hmm I bet these orders will be getting cancelled


----------



## Tler

superworrier said:


> Hmm I bet these orders will be getting cancelled


i made a purchase from dictum a bit ago that was canceled because they didn't actually have what I ordered in stock. They refunded my purchase, but I lost money from the exchange rates going back and forth and the foreign transaction fee... hopefully nobody else loses money needlessly


----------



## daddy yo yo

Tler said:


> i made a purchase from dictum a bit ago that was canceled because they didn't actually have what I ordered in stock. They refunded my purchase, but I lost money from the exchange rates going back and forth and the foreign transaction fee... hopefully nobody else loses money needlessly


I recently had a similar unpleasant experience with a different European shop. I lost quite some money in exchange rates…

FWIW, I have only had good experience with Dictum so far.


----------



## Corradobrit1

superworrier said:


> Hmm I bet these orders will be getting cancelled


Main page says in stock but when its added to the basket the order page states unavailable, although the system allows the buyer to go through the payment process. I hope you get them.


----------



## jedy617

I will take one if someone doesn't want theirs lol, huge santoku+dama guy so this is goals.


----------



## Dennis.Kristensen

I wrote to Dictum about the scenario with the Sigefusa - here's what I received from them: 
"This item is not in stock.
We unfortunately do not know when it will be back.
You can order the item at any time. It will be send to you once we have stocks."


----------



## Corradobrit1

Dennis.Kristensen said:


> I wrote to Dictum about the scenario with the Sigefusa - here's what I received from them:
> "This item is not in stock.
> We unfortunately do not know when it will be back.
> You can order the item at any time. It will be send to you once we have stocks."


Based on the price I don't think they have had a restock in, what, like 5 years........


----------



## Delat

HSC3 220x50 in A2 available


----------



## EM-L

Corradobrit1 said:


> Based on the price I don't think they have had a restock in, what, like 5 years........


I got one from Dictum 10 of June 2021... I ordered and paid it in Februari 2021 together with a Nakiri (No luck yet!  )


----------



## xsmx13

Homebutcher.com has a 210mm r2/sg2 Shigeki Tanaka Ironwood that is under $500.00 after using the coupon scarygood for 25% off.

210mm Tanaka Ironwood Western

There's also an ironwood petty for $375.00, and a blue maple western 210mm for $225.00 after coupon.

Homebutcher.com New Knives


----------



## miggus

- nevermind -


----------



## simona

I thought I would share this seller. As far as I can see he has taken over / inherited the inventory from a cutlers shop and has been slowly selling it off for a year or so. I bought one of the custom made eastern style nakiris a while back, bargain price for a knife that takes an amazing edge.
Anyway, there is a some junk, but if you like older knives that need some TLC, here is a place to look.

Enjoy.






Seller "tsutsu313" | Jauce Shopping Service | Yahoo Japan Auctions. eBay Japan


Jauce is an auction & shopping service for buyers from outside Japan. Buy from Yahoo Japan Auctions (Japanese equivalent of eBay), Amazon Japan and Rakuten by using Jauce, and have them shipped to you internationally.




www.jauce.com


----------



## tostadas

Matsubara B#2 cleaver in stock at CKTG. My ginsan one is a keeper. If you're in the market for a higher end cleaver, I'd jump on it while it's still available.








Matsubara Blue #2 Nashiji Cleaver 210mm


This is an awesome new blue #2 cleaver has a nice, flat blade profile and exhibits great cutting action. It also is easy to handle. The knife is constructed from high-quality Blue #2 Carbon Steel with stainless steel cladding. This is one of the best carb steels for kitchen knives on the market...




tinyurl.com


----------



## superworrier

Kanehide Bessaku Gyuto 360mm Rosewood Handle (Thick/ Hump)


Detailed SpecBrand: Kanehide 兼秀 Producing Area: Seki-Gifu/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 360mm Steel Type: Semi Stainless Steel Steel: Mono Unclassified (Semi Stainless Steel) Handle: Rosewood Western Total Length: 500mm Edge Length: 359mm Handle to Tip Length: 365mm Blade Height: 70mm Thickness...




hitohira-japan.com





Can someone explain this


----------



## Ocanada

superworrier said:


> Kanehide Bessaku Gyuto 360mm Rosewood Handle (Thick/ Hump)
> 
> 
> Detailed SpecBrand: Kanehide 兼秀 Producing Area: Seki-Gifu/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 360mm Steel Type: Semi Stainless Steel Steel: Mono Unclassified (Semi Stainless Steel) Handle: Rosewood Western Total Length: 500mm Edge Length: 359mm Handle to Tip Length: 365mm Blade Height: 70mm Thickness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitohira-japan.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain this


Thick AND hump!

EDIT: I found it on another website (Kanehide Bessaku | 300mm Gyuto Knife (Thick + Hump)) which offers the following explanation:



> Specialist Japanese butchery knife, this is thick and relatively heavy. The hump allows you to lever the knife through large cuts.


----------



## Dan-

I believe that’s a “wen,” and if you dance for the oni they’ll remove it. 









How an Old Man Met Oni and Lost his Wen - Yokai Street


The Story of How an Old Man Lost his Wen, from Japanese Fairy Tales by Yei Theodora Ozaki. When an old man encounters a group of demons...




www.yokaistreet.com


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

superworrier said:


> Kanehide Bessaku Gyuto 360mm Rosewood Handle (Thick/ Hump)
> 
> 
> Detailed SpecBrand: Kanehide 兼秀 Producing Area: Seki-Gifu/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 360mm Steel Type: Semi Stainless Steel Steel: Mono Unclassified (Semi Stainless Steel) Handle: Rosewood Western Total Length: 500mm Edge Length: 359mm Handle to Tip Length: 365mm Blade Height: 70mm Thickness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitohira-japan.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain this



It emits sonar to locate bones and joints.


----------



## blokey

superworrier said:


> Kanehide Bessaku Gyuto 360mm Rosewood Handle (Thick/ Hump)
> 
> 
> Detailed SpecBrand: Kanehide 兼秀 Producing Area: Seki-Gifu/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 360mm Steel Type: Semi Stainless Steel Steel: Mono Unclassified (Semi Stainless Steel) Handle: Rosewood Western Total Length: 500mm Edge Length: 359mm Handle to Tip Length: 365mm Blade Height: 70mm Thickness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitohira-japan.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain this


It's a male knife.


----------



## chefwp

tostadas said:


> Matsubara B#2 cleaver in stock at CKTG. My ginsan one is a keeper. If you're in the market for a higher end cleaver, I'd jump on it while it's still available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matsubara Blue #2 Nashiji Cleaver 210mm
> 
> 
> This is an awesome new blue #2 cleaver has a nice, flat blade profile and exhibits great cutting action. It also is easy to handle. The knife is constructed from high-quality Blue #2 Carbon Steel with stainless steel cladding. This is one of the best carb steels for kitchen knives on the market...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinyurl.com


Hey, I've been playing with the idea of upgrading my cleaver/CCK situation, thanks for tipping me over the edge.

"I would have gotten away with it if it wasn't for those meddling kids!"


----------



## Homechef

180 Kato up at jns!!!








Yoshiaki Fujiwara 180mm Gyuto 馬車馬 White 1


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## SirCutAlot

Homechef said:


> 180 Kato up at jns!!!


LOL nearly 100 Dollar for each cm ....


----------



## Jovidah

SirCutAlot said:


> LOL nearly 100 Dollar for each cm ....


Cosmetic surgeons charge more...


----------



## SWF

SirCutAlot said:


> LOL nearly 100 Dollar for each cm ....


In a year probably 200 ...


----------



## SirCutAlot

SWF said:


> In a year probably 200 ...


Yep and and the smith still only got 150 Dollar for a knife like this LOL. 

SirCutALot


----------



## SWF

SirCutAlot said:


> Yep and and the smith still only got 150 Dollar for a knife like this LOL.
> 
> SirCutALot


I guess it's more as it's a special order. Work horse and special steel. But I'd say it won't be much more that 300-400$. Kato isn't making that many knives at all. It's still a very rare knife, small but rare. Looks like Maksim sold only 2 of them.


----------



## SWF

Jovidah said:


> Cosmetic surgeons charge more...


Yes, but in this cas the overall shape is different from the standard 180 as it's a WH.


----------



## SirCutAlot

SWF said:


> won't be much more that 300-400$.


This was the price for an 240 a few years ago. And this was also overpriced.


----------



## SWF

SirCutAlot said:


> This was the price for an 240 a few years ago. And this was also overpriced.


Actually they are all overpriced, but do we care?


----------



## SirCutAlot

SWF said:


> Work horse and special steel.


Forgot to mention, this "special steel" is the worst about the JNS Workhorses, it is just a bad one. The edge retention was the worst of all knives i got so far, maybe comparable to Kiwi Brand ? The Grind was nice, but as said still overpriced with the pricing a few years back.

SirCutALot


----------



## bahamaroot

SWF said:


> I guess it's more as it's a special order. Work horse *and special steel*. But I'd say it won't be much more that 300-400$. Kato isn't making that many knives at all. It's still a very rare knife, small but rare. Looks like Maksim sold only 2 of them.


It's White #1, nothing special about that.


----------



## Ocanada

It appears they are in stock again if anyone is interested


----------



## enrico l

1300 is wild....


----------



## bahamaroot

> won't be much more that 300-400$.





SirCutAlot said:


> This was the price for an 240 a few years ago. And this was also overpriced.


It's been a lot longer than a few years that they were this price. And maybe overpriced to you but....


----------



## SWF

enrico l said:


> 1300 is wild....


It's just ... too much ...


----------



## SirCutAlot

bahamaroot said:


> It's been a lot longer than a few years that they were this price. And maybe overpriced to you but....


You think they perform like 1,3k ?  . Do you think they have a F&F like 1,3k ? For sure the steel and grind are not worth that much.

You can get modern monosteel knives for less with better grind easily... So performance wise these katos are not worth anything. 

SirCutALot


----------



## SWF

SirCutAlot said:


> You think they perform like 1,3k ?  . Do you think they have a F&F like 1,3k ?


The 180mm gyuto ... probably not. It has a quite narrow blade. I'd say a wide bladed 180mm santoku would perform better. 

The Katos are great at some (min) length. The 240mm WH is just perfect.


----------



## bahamaroot

SirCutAlot said:


> You think they perform like 1,3k ?  . Do you think they have a F&F like 1,3k ? For sure the steel and grind are not worth that much.
> 
> You can get modern monosteel knives for less with better grind easily... So performance wise these katos are not worth anything.
> 
> SirCutALot


You said they were overpriced @$300-400. And like I said...maybe to you.


----------



## Ocanada

And they're gone again


----------



## SirCutAlot

bahamaroot said:


> You said they were overpriced @$300-400. And like I said...maybe to you.


As they are sold to prices like this, yes maybe i am the only one thinking that they are way overpriced  .


----------



## Bensonhai

Homechef said:


> 180 Kato up at jns!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshiaki Fujiwara 180mm Gyuto 馬車馬 White 1
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


About the same price as the recent 210mm
.... Yikes


----------



## Matus

SirCutAlot said:


> Yep and and the smith still only got 150 Dollar for a knife like this LOL.
> 
> SirCutALot



And you know that from where exactly SirSpamALot?


----------



## ZeeVee

Still a couple up on the Black Lotus shop.


----------



## SirCutAlot

Matus said:


> And you know that from where exactly SirSpamALot?


Nice mod job, thank you  . Do you have other information, lets share.

I once read your information source, it is a vendor in denmark right  

SirSPAMaLot


----------



## Sdo

SirCutAlot said:


> Nice mod job, thank you  . Do you have other information, lets share.
> 
> I once read your information source, it is a vendor in denmark right
> 
> SirSPAMaLot


I guess you just have touched a very sensitive spot.


----------



## Matus

SirCutAlot said:


> Nice mod job, thank you  . Do you have other information, lets share.
> 
> I once read your information source, it is a vendor in denmark right
> 
> SirSPAMaLot



So contrary to you I do have a source. Glad we clarified that one.


----------



## SirCutAlot

Sdo said:


> I guess you just have touched a very sensitive spot.


Well it seems so. Nevermind


----------



## Corradobrit1

bahamaroot said:


> It's White #1, nothing special about that.


Its 'vintage' which makes it special


----------



## jedy617

I talked to maxim, apparently it has a decent amount more carbon, as contrary to a lot of what is said online, hitachi steels actually vary in composition quite a lot. I do still say apparently, because I am not sure if it is verified or not. Regardless I think it's interesting.


----------



## Corradobrit1

SirCutAlot said:


> Forgot to mention, this "special steel" is the worst about the JNS Workhorses, it is just a bad one. The edge retention was the worst of all knives i got so far, maybe comparable to Kiwi Brand ? The Grind was nice, but as said still overpriced with the pricing a few years back.
> 
> SirCutALot


The cladding is super reactive too and rusts as soon as look at it. Not my fav attribute of the migaki Kato's I own. Its one of the reasons I prefer my Kato Ku's


----------



## Geigs

ZeeVee said:


> Still a couple up on the Black Lotus shop.


Super tempting. Are their prices all USD, would make it less tempting than AUD


----------



## ZeeVee

Geigs said:


> Super tempting. Are their prices all USD, would make it less tempting than AUD



You know, that's a good question. I was assuming USD, but it is an Australian site... One way to find out!


----------



## Barmoley

jedy617 said:


> I talked to maxim, apparently it has a decent amount more carbon, as contrary to a lot of what is said online, hitachi steels actually vary in composition quite a lot. I do still say apparently, because I am not sure if it is verified or not. Regardless I think it's interesting.


I wonder how this would be known unless someone did chemical analysis, but Japanese makers are not known for doing this in general. So it is most likely looking at the sparks produced when grinding. This method is not very accurate as far as comparing steels which are very close to each other in carbon content which these white steels are. Granted I have no idea how it is done. It is just funny that some people on line claim that other people on line don't know what they are talking about without any proof from anyone. I would probably trust Hitachi to produce steel that falls within their claimed range of that type of steel. Someone would have to have concrete proof that that is not the case.


----------



## superworrier

Barmoley said:


> I wonder how this would be known unless someone did chemical analysis, but Japanese makers are not known for doing this in general. So it is most likely looking at the sparks produced when grinding. This method is not very accurate as far as comparing steels which are very close to each other in carbon content which these white steels are. Granted I have no idea how it is done. It is just funny that some people on line claim that other people on line don't know what they are talking about without any proof from anyone. I would probably trust Hitachi to produce steel that falls within their claimed range of that type of steel. Someone would have to have concrete proof that that is not the case.


Yeah seems kind of strange, unless he just meant that it is Shirogami 1A, which has slightly higher carbon content


----------



## enrico l

Cool piece by Dan at ET









Koa Gyuto 210mm | Eatingtools.com


We are pleased to present a versatile, utile gyuto crafted by our newest maker, Dan Bidinger. The etched A2 carbon steel meets koa wood for a gorgeous finish.




www.eatingtools.com


----------



## Barmoley

superworrier said:


> Yeah seems kind of strange, unless he just meant that it is Shirogami 1A, which has slightly higher carbon content


Sure, could be, but the difference is so tiny that there is no way anyone could tell the difference in use. The ranges intersect anyway so you could get 1A with exactly the same content as 1, even though I don't actually know how they do this. Do they decide what they make first and try to hit the range or check the carbon content after the fact and decide if it is 1 or 1A. In either case we are talking very small differences on average.


----------



## jedy617

Barmoley said:


> I wonder how this would be known unless someone did chemical analysis, but Japanese makers are not known for doing this in general. So it is most likely looking at the sparks produced when grinding. This method is not very accurate as far as comparing steels which are very close to each other in carbon content which these white steels are. Granted I have no idea how it is done. It is just funny that some people on line claim that other people on line don't know what they are talking about without any proof from anyone. I would probably trust Hitachi to produce steel that falls within their claimed range of that type of steel. Someone would have to have concrete proof that that is not the case.


I have gone by what blacksmiths and people like Jon at JKI and Maxim about how Hitachi steel compositions has changed over the years, and I am echoing people I trust in the matter. As stated, I have no idea if this batch Kato is using is verified or not. I do remember reading something about Maxim doing a chemical analysis of some steel when he was in Japan.


----------



## jedy617

@Barmoley I trust these guys, especially when Hitachi has been making those steels for what 50-60 years straight? I'm sure there was variance/tweaking to the formulas.


----------



## Barmoley

jedy617 said:


> I have gone by what blacksmiths and people like Jon at JKI and Maxim about how Hitachi steel compositions has changed over the years, and I am echoing people I trust in the matter. As stated, I have no idea if this batch Kato is using is verified or not. I do remember reading something about Maxim doing a chemical analysis of some steel when he was in Japan.


Yeah, I don't know either just pondering how would someone, blacksmith or otherwise know unless they actually did chemical analysis or Hitachi sent them the composition when they buy a batch. Some western distributors provide exact composition, but I've never heard of Japanese makers or steel suppliers doing this or analysis. Doesn't mean they don't of course.


----------



## jedy617

Barmoley said:


> Yeah, I don't know either just pondering how would someone, blacksmith or otherwise know unless they actually did chemical analysis or Hitachi sent them the composition when they buy a batch. Some western distributors provide exact composition, but I've never heard of Japanese makers or steel suppliers doing this or analysis. Doesn't mean they don't of course.


I mean hell, I don't trust most people who say a steel must be harder or softer or has more carbon just based on sharpening either. Like I said, I am trusting Maxim on my Kato, and Jon seems to know what he's talking about as well, I'm purely taking their word do to their industry experience which I do not have. I do think I remember him hearing he sent some steel off for chemical analysis. Maybe we can ask him @maxim


----------



## Barmoley

jedy617 said:


> @Barmoley I trust these guys.
> 
> View attachment 206328


I trust these guys too when it comes to all things knife. Steel composition specs from companies like Hitachi I would hope are pretty exact in a sense that they need to fall within a certain range to be that steel. Over the years these specs might change, or special batches can be made. It is hard to believe that the variation would be so huge if the steel actually came from the same factory. Sometimes smiths substitute steels from other suppliers that are close enough and still call it white, blue, etc. in such a case I can see more variation. In my opinion it would be a serious production failure to produce a steel totally outside of its spec and call it that anyway. It might happen I guess, but what would be the point of the spec then. Anyway, I don't know, but I am skeptical that Hitachi would mess up that much. Without knowing the context and details I can't know anything though. Was the analysis made on the steel, was it the smith that called one steel something else, was there a mix up by the distributor, etc


----------



## jedy617

Barmoley said:


> I trust these guys too when it comes to all things knife. Steel composition specs from companies like Hitachi I would hope are pretty exact in a sense that they need to fall within a certain range to be that steel. Over the years these specs might change, or special batches can be made. It is hard to believe that the variation would be so huge if the steel actually came from the same factory. Sometimes smiths substitute steels from other suppliers that are close enough and still call it white, blue, etc. in such a case I can see more variation. In my opinion it would be a serious production failure to produce a steel totally outside of its spec and call it that anyway. It might happen I guess, but what would be the point of the spec then. Anyway, I don't know, but I am skeptical that Hitachi would mess up that much. Without knowing the context and details I can't know anything though. Was the analysis made on the steel, was it the smith that called one steel something else, was there a mix up by the distributor, etc


I agree with that. Hitachi has a very good reputation. I wouldn't be surprised if all white/blue has had very very similar composition for the past few decades, but maybe things were different in the 1950's and 60's and they were experimenting more. I would love to find out if Maxim/Kato had their old stock white 1 tested chemically. 

Similarly would be very cool if Tanaka got his "Togo reigo"/vintage carbon tested. At the end of the day I fully admit I didn't buy the knives because of their metallurgy though. I would have bought my 210 workhorse if it was the standard blue 2 which is good enough for me. I just happened to be awake when it dropped at 5am my time and always wanted to try a Kato.


----------



## Southpaw

ZeeVee said:


> You know, that's a good question. I was assuming USD, but it is an Australian site... One way to find out!


There’s still a 210 up. I love my black lotus. I almost bought one today- I’m impressed by my restraint


----------



## jedy617

That cumai is tempting. Must resist.


----------



## BillHanna

jedy617 said:


> That cumai is tempting. Must resist.


Nahhhhh. Just do it. It’ll make you feeeeeeeeel goooooooooooooood.


----------



## jedy617

BillHanna said:


> Nahhhhh. Just do it. It’ll make you feeeeeeeeel goooooooooooooood.


I have uhh felt good like 15 times in the past 2 months, maybe I need to slow down how good I'm feeling


----------



## BillHanna

jedy617 said:


> I have uhh felt good like 15 times in the past 2 months, maybe I need to slow down how good I'm feeling


It feels good to feel good. Retail therapy is therapeutic.


----------



## esoo

BillHanna said:


> It feels good to feel good. Retail therapy is therapeutic.



So are bankruptcy proceedings I've heard.


----------



## hendrix

I asked, also hoping pricing was in AUD, but Jeff said it was in USD. Still I’m tempted…


ZeeVee said:


> You know, that's a good question. I was assuming USD, but it is an Australian site... One way to find out!


----------



## jaydee

This shop in switzerland seems to have a whole bunch of Mazaki´s and Wakui´s:
Mazaki Shirogami Kuro Nashiji
Wakui Shirogami Nashiji
Wakui Aogami Nashiji Kurouchi


----------



## blokey

Do people really think this looks good? They seem sell out pretty quick.


----------



## itzjustchris1

blokey said:


> Do people really think this looks good? They seem sell out pretty quick.



I’d rather buy the regular dammy because patina is life.


----------



## simona

jaydee said:


> This shop in switzerland seems to have a whole bunch of Mazaki´s and Wakui´s:
> Mazaki Shirogami Kuro Nashiji
> Wakui Shirogami Nashiji
> Wakui Aogami Nashiji Kurouchi


The interesting thing about buying from them is that they drop the 7% VAT when they export, but you are liable for import duties - even within the EU.


----------



## maxim

jedy617 said:


> I mean hell, I don't trust most people who say a steel must be harder or softer or has more carbon just based on sharpening either. Like I said, I am trusting Maxim on my Kato, and Jon seems to know what he's talking about as well, I'm purely taking their word do to their industry experience which I do not have. I do think I remember him hearing he sent some steel off for chemical analysis. Maybe we can ask him @maxim


About the steel yes that old stock have more carbon and cleaner but we are talking about old stock steel that is over 60 years old thats why it is also quite expensive I do not think there is big variation in in steels made now. 

About Kato pricing they got much more expensive this year, first of all he make much less knives now about 60-70 % less than just previous year ! He still works only alone and he is getting quite old problem with hip and his health etc so next year he will make even less knives
all his progress is still the same and as always we order special for JNS so more time is used and he gets more money for them then his STD


----------



## jedy617

maxim said:


> About the steel yes that old stock have more carbon and cleaner but we are talking about old stock steel that is over 60 years old thats why it is also quite expensive I do not think there is big variation in in steels made now.
> 
> About Kato pricing they got much more expensive this year, first of all he make much less knives now about 60-70 % less than just previous year ! He still works only alone and he is getting quite old problem with hip and his health etc so next year he will make even less knives
> all his progress is still the same and as always we order special for JNS so more time is used and he gets more money for them then his STD


Thanks for the info!


----------



## jedy617

Shinkiro AS Damascus Kurouchi Gyuto 240mm


Blacksmith: Takahiro NiheiProducing Region: Fukushima, JapanSteel Type: Blue Super / Suminagashi CladHandle: Wenge and buffalo horn octagonalWeight: 232gHeight at heel: 49.5mmEdge length: 250mmSpine thickness above heel: 4.2mm




carbonknifeco.com





Has anyone grabbed one of these? Seems like a decent deal for a new line. Never had anything from Nihei before. Any thoughts? Seriously tempting me right now.


----------



## DrD23

jedy617 said:


> Shinkiro AS Damascus Kurouchi Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Blacksmith: Takahiro NiheiProducing Region: Fukushima, JapanSteel Type: Blue Super / Suminagashi CladHandle: Wenge and buffalo horn octagonalWeight: 232gHeight at heel: 49.5mmEdge length: 250mmSpine thickness above heel: 4.2mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone grabbed one of these? Seems like a decent deal for a new line. Never had anything from Nihei before. Any thoughts? Seriously tempting me right now.


Huge fan of my konosuke sumiiro by nihei, great cutter, for that price id agree thats a tempting buy


----------



## superworrier

DrD23 said:


> Huge fan of my konosuke sumiiro by nihei, great cutter, for that price id agree thats a tempting buy


Same and also tempted. I'm a little turned off by the introductory sale though and it's strange they haven't posted about it on IG. Ultimately though, I don't really need more knives unless it proves that the HT is a banger. The long 210 is somewhat appealing to me but the sizes are also a little frustrating here. My ideal length is probably exactly between the 2 so it's a choice between too short and too long, with the heel height a tad under my preferences.


----------



## More_Gyutos

Yeah me too, been staring at that one.

Edit to say: oh, actually this one:








Hatsukokoro Shinkiro Aogami Super 240mm Gyuto


Steel: Blue Super Carbon Steel Core with Soft carbon damascus HRC: 65 Construction: Sanmai Water Quenched Length: 252x50mm Spine at Heel 4.80mm Finish: Light Etch Bladesmith: Takahiro Nihei Handle: Ebony and Horn




homebutcher.com


----------



## superworrier

If it turned out to be a AS version of my Sumiiro with a good HT in a better size for me it would be somewhat of a no-brainer for me, but grind looks a little different (more wide-bevel workhorse-y) and size is kinda off.


----------



## jedy617

I wonder if he makes the damascus or if it is pre-laminated. Not a huge deal either way but I am curious. I know for the hyomon he does, but that is much pricier (but also its a full polished knife).


----------



## superworrier

Apparently he also does these: Hatsukokoro Katana Jihada Sujihiki 390 mm

Check the banding on the last photo.
I think it's probably less likely for him to make the damascus for that price. Japanese makers charge an absurd premium for handmade damascus.


----------



## jedy617

That is the funny thing, American makers offer dama a lot cheaper. Anyway people on here told me I would be happier buying more. And introductory sale sounds good to me. I'm in. Who's brave enough to join me fellas??


----------



## More_Gyutos

superworrier said:


> If it turned out to be a AS version of my Sumiiro with a good HT in a better size for me it would be somewhat of a no-brainer for me, but grind looks a little different (more wide-bevel workhorse-y) and size is kinda off.


Yeah that’s where I got stuck.

Meanwhile, I was wondering could these be father and son?








Hatsukokoro Kurosagi 180mm AS Bunka


Steel: Aogami Super (Super Blue) HRC: 64 Construction: Iron Cladding Length: 180x49mm 3.50mm Spine at heel * Finish: Kurouchi Blacksmith: Hatsukokoro from Tosa Region Handle: Angled Wenge and Buffalo Horn *Best Average




homebutcher.com













HATSUKOKORO SHIRASAGI WHITE2 230MM K-Tip GYUTO (SINGLE BEVEL)


Steel: Shirogami #2 ( White 2) HRC: 62 Construction: Iron Cladding Length: 230x49mm 4.40mm Spine at heel Finish: Machine Polish Blacksmith: Hatsukokoro Craftsman Tateo Myojin Handle: Ebony and Buffalo Horn




homebutcher.com


----------



## superworrier

More_Gyutos said:


> Yeah that’s where I got stuck.
> 
> Meanwhile, I was wondering could these be father and son?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatsukokoro Kurosagi 180mm AS Bunka
> 
> 
> Steel: Aogami Super (Super Blue) HRC: 64 Construction: Iron Cladding Length: 180x49mm 3.50mm Spine at heel * Finish: Kurouchi Blacksmith: Hatsukokoro from Tosa Region Handle: Angled Wenge and Buffalo Horn *Best Average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homebutcher.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HATSUKOKORO SHIRASAGI WHITE2 230MM K-Tip GYUTO (SINGLE BEVEL)
> 
> 
> Steel: Shirogami #2 ( White 2) HRC: 62 Construction: Iron Cladding Length: 230x49mm 4.40mm Spine at heel Finish: Machine Polish Blacksmith: Hatsukokoro Craftsman Tateo Myojin Handle: Ebony and Buffalo Horn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homebutcher.com


Tateo Myojin is Myojin's dad. I was under the impression the kurosagi/shirasagi were all by Tetsu and Myojin's dad, but not 100% sure.


----------



## More_Gyutos

Can someone please tell me I don’t need to try a Yoshimi Kato? Because I’m also just staring at these.








Yoshimi Echizen 240mm Stainless Clad Blue Super Kurouchi Wa-Gyuto


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements Yoshimi Echizen knives are designed, forged, and sharpened in one workshop; closely handled and overseen by certified craftsmen in Echizen. They are committed to great quality and inherit and pass down knife-making philosophy and skill-set. This...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## jedy617

More_Gyutos said:


> Can someone please tell me I don’t need to try a Yoshimi Kato? Because I’m also just staring at these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshimi Echizen 240mm Stainless Clad Blue Super Kurouchi Wa-Gyuto
> 
> 
> Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements Yoshimi Echizen knives are designed, forged, and sharpened in one workshop; closely handled and overseen by certified craftsmen in Echizen. They are committed to great quality and inherit and pass down knife-making philosophy and skill-set. This...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com


you don't, instead of takefu knife, get nihei knife


----------



## More_Gyutos

Haha. Im just not sure about the grind though.


----------



## jedy617

Also that's cool. I knew Myojin's dad was a blacksmith, did not know Tetsu's was as well. Tetsu still confuses me a bit as his bio from knifewear says he worked at knifewear. So did he move to Canada for a bit, work at knifewear, and then move back to Japan to take up the family business?


----------



## More_Gyutos

That’s my understanding.


----------



## blokey

jedy617 said:


> Also that's cool. I knew Myojin's dad was a blacksmith, did not know Tetsu's was as well. Tetsu still confuses me a bit as his bio from knifewear says he worked at knifewear. So did he move to Canada for a bit, work at knifewear, and then move back to Japan to take up the family business?



There's a lot of Japanese immigrants in Canada, especially Vancouver, wouldn't be surprising tho. Abe Yhuki from Isamitsu was also born overseas.


----------



## jedy617

blokey said:


> There's a lot of Japanese immigrants in Canada, especially Vancouver, wouldn't be surprising tho. Abe Yhuki from Isamitsu was also born overseas.



Interesting, been to Vancouver once and checked out china town, didn't realize there was a big japanese population too!


----------



## blokey

jedy617 said:


> Interesting, been to Vancouver once and checked out china town, didn't realize there was a big japanese population too!


There's a Little Ginza in downtown, great food there, some of the best Ramen and teishoku I've ever had. Funnily the Chinatown in Vancouver probably have less Asian population than Richmond.


----------



## jedy617

blokey said:


> There's a Little Ginza in downtown, great food there, some of the best Ramen and teishoku I've ever had. Funnily the Chinatown in Vancouver probably have less Asian population than Richmond.


Haha good to know. Would love to head back over there and visit


----------



## superworrier

More_Gyutos said:


> Can someone please tell me I don’t need to try a Yoshimi Kato? Because I’m also just staring at these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshimi Echizen 240mm Stainless Clad Blue Super Kurouchi Wa-Gyuto
> 
> 
> Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements Yoshimi Echizen knives are designed, forged, and sharpened in one workshop; closely handled and overseen by certified craftsmen in Echizen. They are committed to great quality and inherit and pass down knife-making philosophy and skill-set. This...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com


IMO solid but not super exciting. Should be similar to other Takefu knives


jedy617 said:


> Also that's cool. I knew Myojin's dad was a blacksmith, did not know Tetsu's was as well. Tetsu still confuses me a bit as his bio from knifewear says he worked at knifewear. So did he move to Canada for a bit, work at knifewear, and then move back to Japan to take up the family business?


Lol I meant (Tetsu) and (Myojin's dad) not both their dads oops.


----------



## zizirex

jedy617 said:


> Interesting, been to Vancouver once and checked out china town, didn't realize there was a big japanese population too!


you must've been there a long time ago. now it's a warzone.


----------



## jedy617

zizirex said:


> you must've been there a long time ago. now it's a warzone.


How so? Yeah think it was like 2013 or 2014.


----------



## zizirex

blokey said:


> There's a Little Ginza in downtown, great food there, some of the best Ramen and teishoku I've ever had. Funnily the Chinatown in Vancouver probably have less Asian population than Richmond.


Richmond was the most populated Asian city in North America IIRC, yet Richmond is where the newer immigrant live, the old settler has lived in Chinatown and probably moved elsewhere.

There is also Japantown close by Chinatown, the name also associated with the history related to WW2. not so many Japanese people live there anymore though.


----------



## zizirex

jedy617 said:


> How so? Yeah think it was like 2013 or 2014.


----------



## zizirex

jedy617 said:


> Also that's cool. I knew Myojin's dad was a blacksmith, did not know Tetsu's was as well. Tetsu still confuses me a bit as his bio from knifewear says he worked at knifewear. So did he move to Canada for a bit, work at knifewear, and then move back to Japan to take up the family business?


I heard Toru used to work at Knifewear years ago, but I guess in Calgary Branch. I heard he apprentice under Yoshimi Kato.


----------



## sansho

haha, wow. vacouver sounds like it's kind of a shitter.


----------



## blokey

zizirex said:


>



Being living there for years, this seems way overblown, Vancouver has the same problem troubling most large North American cities, it is serious but warzone and dying are strong words.

Edit: I lived in east Van, mostly Indian and south Asian neighborhood, by no means a upscale place, but it is really nice, miss the market and nice cheap Indian buffet.


----------



## zizirex

blokey said:


> Being living there for years, this seems way overblown, Vancouver has the same problem troubling most large North American cities, it is serious but warzone and dying are strong words.
> 
> Edit: I lived in east Van, mostly Indian and south Asian neighborhood, by no means a upscale place, but it is really nice, miss the market and nice cheap Indian buffet.


let me guess, Fraser street area?


----------



## blokey

zizirex said:


> let me guess, Fraser street area?


yeah around there


----------



## enrico l

More_Gyutos said:


> Can someone please tell me I don’t need to try a Yoshimi Kato? Because I’m also just staring at these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshimi Echizen 240mm Stainless Clad Blue Super Kurouchi Wa-Gyuto
> 
> 
> Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements Yoshimi Echizen knives are designed, forged, and sharpened in one workshop; closely handled and overseen by certified craftsmen in Echizen. They are committed to great quality and inherit and pass down knife-making philosophy and skill-set. This...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com


do it


----------



## jedy617

zizirex said:


>



Meh. I live close to Chicago, similar stuff. Seems like any other big city in 2022 unfortunately.


----------



## superworrier

Actually you can get a better price on the Shinkiro at Homebutcher with code SCARYGOOD. brings 210 to 280 , 240 to 340.


----------



## jedy617

superworrier said:


> Actually you can get a better price on the Shinkiro at Homebutcher with code SCARYGOOD. brings 210 to 280 , 240 to 340.


Oh what, I thought that was supposed to expire after Halloween lol


----------



## superworrier

jedy617 said:


> Oh what, I thought that was supposed to expire after Halloween lol


Apparently not I guess. I’m always surprised that they’re constantly selling knives for significantly cheaper than everyone else.


----------



## jedy617

superworrier said:


> Apparently not I guess. I’m always surprised that they’re constantly selling knives for significantly cheaper than everyone else.


Honestly not sure how they stay in business always offering insane discounts. Either the profit margins are much much higher than I initially thought, or most of the business they do is either in person, or online with people buying less fancy stuff/not knowing about the codes.


----------



## Delat

More_Gyutos said:


> Can someone please tell me I don’t need to try a Yoshimi Kato? Because I’m also just staring at these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshimi Echizen 240mm Stainless Clad Blue Super Kurouchi Wa-Gyuto
> 
> 
> Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements Yoshimi Echizen knives are designed, forged, and sharpened in one workshop; closely handled and overseen by certified craftsmen in Echizen. They are committed to great quality and inherit and pass down knife-making philosophy and skill-set. This...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com



I have the petty version, stainless-clad AS 150mm. It’s a great knife, thin with good f&f, takes a great edge. Looks gorgeous with the stainless cladding sandwiched between the ku and blacked/etched core steel at the edge. I suspect the gyuto is probably typical of other Echizen knives - good value and solid performer in the <$300 price range.


----------



## jedy617

superworrier said:


> Apparently not I guess. I’m always surprised that they’re constantly selling knives for significantly cheaper than everyone else.


Also not just home butcher. Real sharp knife/dustin has a 25% off code going on right now. And these guys seem to always put out codes for 10-25% off. Miura does 10%+ off as well. I always think, why not just have prices lower and no need for codes? To answer my own question I'm guessing is some people don't know and don't take advantage, and maybe the wholesalers do not want to see their MSRP dropper?


----------



## sansho

xsmx13 said:


> Homebutcher.com has a 210mm r2/sg2 Shigeki Tanaka Ironwood that is under $500.00 after using the coupon scarygood for 25% off.
> 
> 210mm Tanaka Ironwood Western
> 
> There's also an ironwood petty for $375.00, and a blue maple western 210mm for $225.00 after coupon.
> 
> Homebutcher.com New Knives



$487.46 seems like a pretty good deal. always wanted to try one, but i don't really need another knife. hm


----------



## jedy617

I never really understood those Shigeki Tanaka SG2 ironwood. The price difference between western and wa is so large. I get ironwood but what makes them desirable? They remind me of standard SG2 pre-lam echizen stuff(ironwood and wa in general).


----------



## sansho

also, i think i like flatter profiles


----------



## blokey

Zahocho getting some nice stuff.








Nakagawa tsuchime kurouchi shirogami#1 tall gyuto 240mm


A beautifully rustic tsuchime kurouchi gyuto knife by Satoshi Nakagawa. This has a core steel of shirogami#1 with soft iron clad. It's sharpened by Kawakita hamono.




zahocho.com


----------



## xsmx13

jedy617 said:


> I never really understood those Shigeki Tanaka SG2 ironwood. The price difference between western and wa is so large. I get ironwood but what makes them desirable? They remind me of standard SG2 pre-lam echizen stuff(ironwood and wa in general).


Having multiple versions of these, the fit and finish is very different between the ironwood and wa versions and these handles are very well done. It was the first knife handle that made me reconsider western handles. Also, the grind is more a thin convex than the hollow grind found on many of the echizen knives. Personally, I like that you can get just as good a cutter without the flash and finish for a fraction of the price, but you're right, it's a pretty striking gap in price.


----------



## parbaked

jedy617 said:


> I never really understood those Shigeki Tanaka SG2 ironwood. The price difference between western and wa is so large. I get ironwood but what makes them so desirable?


The Tanaka ironwood handles were outsourced to a famous handle maker, Sadao Nishihara, hence the extra cost.


----------



## blokey

Toyama Kurouchi gyuto, looks really nice.








Toyama Noborikoi Kurouchi Blue Gyuto 240mm


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## timebard

blokey said:


> Toyama Kurouchi gyuto, looks really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toyama Noborikoi Kurouchi Blue Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


Good looking handle, nice weight... Not sure I buy that the choil is any different from standard Watoyama finish though.


----------



## More_Gyutos

blokey said:


> Zahocho getting some nice stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nakagawa tsuchime kurouchi shirogami#1 tall gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> A beautifully rustic tsuchime kurouchi gyuto knife by Satoshi Nakagawa. This has a core steel of shirogami#1 with soft iron clad. It's sharpened by Kawakita hamono.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zahocho.com


I find this pretty tempting as well, but is it quite heavy? It is pretty tall.


----------



## Jeezy

blokey said:


> Toyama Kurouchi gyuto, looks really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toyama Noborikoi Kurouchi Blue Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com


I just ordered this knife together with a Munetoshi petty  Never had a Toyama and i am a sucker for kurouchi knives. Couldn't say no


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

More_Gyutos said:


> Yeah that’s where I got stuck.
> 
> Meanwhile, I was wondering could these be father and son?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatsukokoro Kurosagi 180mm AS Bunka
> 
> 
> Steel: Aogami Super (Super Blue) HRC: 64 Construction: Iron Cladding Length: 180x49mm 3.50mm Spine at heel * Finish: Kurouchi Blacksmith: Hatsukokoro from Tosa Region Handle: Angled Wenge and Buffalo Horn *Best Average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homebutcher.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HATSUKOKORO SHIRASAGI WHITE2 230MM K-Tip GYUTO (SINGLE BEVEL)
> 
> 
> Steel: Shirogami #2 ( White 2) HRC: 62 Construction: Iron Cladding Length: 230x49mm 4.40mm Spine at heel Finish: Machine Polish Blacksmith: Hatsukokoro Craftsman Tateo Myojin Handle: Ebony and Buffalo Horn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homebutcher.com



Anyone have any more experience or thoughts on the bunka? I know it's from Tosa so probably a little rough but that's just my style.






Daily Sharpening Pics


Idwal a la Oli w/ pettesuki a la Maillet




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## tostadas

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Anyone have any more experience or thoughts on the bunka? I know it's from Tosa so probably a little rough but that's just my style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Sharpening Pics
> 
> 
> Idwal a la Oli w/ pettesuki a la Maillet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


I had a Kurosagi Ktip in 240 size. It feels like a pretty massive blade. Spine is thick throughout and it's very blade heavy. Grind is very simple, like a big wheel sort of concave up to the shinogi. Profile is low, but not completely flat. Behind the edge is thin but not nail flexing, and the tip is super thin due to the k-tip. It's kinda interesting because it starts off thin but thickens up significantly further up the blade. And the cladding for me was quite reactive. You can see my previous sales post for some additional thoughts.





SOLD - Hatsukokoro Kurosagi AS 240 w/ Custom Handle


Hatsukokoro Kurosagi 241x52mm K-tip Gyuto Aogami Super (AS) core with stainless* cladding Custom ebony handle with box elder spacer *Several websites including Homebutcher and Sugicutlery list this as stainless clad, but I noticed some patina developing on the blade road so I am not entirely...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## blokey

More_Gyutos said:


> I find this pretty tempting as well, but is it quite heavy? It is pretty tall.


56mm is quite tall for a 240mm Sakai knife.


----------



## EricEricEric

The weight will not matter if it’s balanced correctly


----------



## More_Gyutos

EricEricEric said:


> The weight will not matter if it’s balanced correctly


It will over time because your arm can get fatigued.


----------



## More_Gyutos

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Anyone have any more experience or thoughts on the bunka? I know it's from Tosa so probably a little rough but that's just my style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Sharpening Pics
> 
> 
> Idwal a la Oli w/ pettesuki a la Maillet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


At that price and if you can still get the promo code, not too expensive to go for it.


----------



## EricEricEric

When used correctly the weight helps reduce the effort needed to cut in the down motion


----------



## More_Gyutos

EricEricEric said:


> When used correctly the weight helps reduce the effort needed to cut in the down motion


Yeah, but in professional use heavy can just get to feel too heavy over time. If It’s only home use I would not sweat it too much. I honestly also need to weigh more of my knives and see how they feel.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

More_Gyutos said:


> At that price and if you can still get the promo code, not too expensive to go for it.



Is the promo code a limited time thing or a first time thing?

No knives for me until after the holidays but I have it bookmarked.


----------



## Hockey3081

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Is the promo code a limited time thing or a first time thing?
> 
> No knives for me until after the holidays but I have it bookmarked.



Phil runs promo codes throughout the year so you should be good after the holidays as long the knife is still around.


----------



## timebard

jedy617 said:


> Also not just home butcher. Real sharp knife/dustin has a 25% off code going on right now. And these guys seem to always put out codes for 10-25% off. Miura does 10%+ off as well. I always think, why not just have prices lower and no need for codes? To answer my own question I'm guessing is some people don't know and don't take advantage, and maybe the wholesalers do not want to see their MSRP dropper?


Thanks for flagging this, picked up an Atoma 140 for $60 shipped. He also has a couple smaller Anryu blue #2 knives available for real cheap with that discount. I know people here don't buy all the Anryu hype from Reddit, Ryky etc but they're good cutters IME and a great deal at these sale prices.


----------



## blokey

timebard said:


> Thanks for flagging this, picked up an Atoma 140 for $60 shipped. He also has a couple smaller Anryu blue #2 knives available for real cheap with that discount. I know people here don't buy all the Anryu hype from Reddit, Ryky etc but they're good cutters IME and a great deal at these sale prices.


Sometimes people really go the polar opposite on Anryu knives, either some super knives forged by the God of knives himself or mass produced TKV stuff... Honestly I find his and Shiro Kamo stuff on par with many popular offerings from Sanjo and Sakai, not the best but certainly not just some random mass produced knife neither. As you said they cut well.


----------



## henkle

timebard said:


> Thanks for flagging this, picked up an Atoma 140 for $60 shipped. He also has a couple smaller Anryu blue #2 knives available for real cheap with that discount. I know people here don't buy all the Anryu hype from Reddit, Ryky etc but they're good cutters IME and a great deal at these sale prices.


I recently picked up an Anryu (Ikeda san made) and it is undoubtedly the best OTB cutter I have.


----------



## Dan-

Sharp Knife Shop has a Denka nakiri on sale









Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka Nakiri 195 mm


Blade Length 195 mm Total Length 353 mm Steel Aogomi Super Handle Magnolia Ferrule Buffalo Horn Rockwell 65 Height Spine to heel 64 mm Width at Spine 3.5 mm Weight 220 grams "I want to create amazing and inspirational knives that appeal to the hearts of the users." Well, Fujiwara-san, I...



sharpknifeshop.com


----------



## Ocanada

Dan- said:


> Sharp Knife Shop has a Denka nakiri on sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka Nakiri 195 mm
> 
> 
> Blade Length 195 mm Total Length 353 mm Steel Aogomi Super Handle Magnolia Ferrule Buffalo Horn Rockwell 65 Height Spine to heel 64 mm Width at Spine 3.5 mm Weight 220 grams "I want to create amazing and inspirational knives that appeal to the hearts of the users." Well, Fujiwara-san, I...
> 
> 
> 
> sharpknifeshop.com


My 195mm Denka nakiri absolutely floats through things it has no business floating through. Would recommend


----------



## jaydee

Jeezy said:


> Munetoshi petty


Now i know why it was gone when i finally decided to get it. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Jeezy

jaydee said:


> Now i know why it was gone when i finally decided to get it. Let us know how you like it.


Ohh this is sold out as well. I am sorry mate but JNS is restocking Munetoshi knives quite fast. My guess is you will be able to order one this year


----------



## jaydee

Don´t worry. It´s not I´m running out of knives ;-)
Let me know what you think about the grind.
The tip looks like it could need some thinning and I´m no expert at thinning (yet).


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Newham Knives will have a Magacut and an Apexultra dropping on his newsletter tomorrow - 14 hours from now


----------



## blokey

Dan- said:


> Sharp Knife Shop has a Denka nakiri on sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka Nakiri 195 mm
> 
> 
> Blade Length 195 mm Total Length 353 mm Steel Aogomi Super Handle Magnolia Ferrule Buffalo Horn Rockwell 65 Height Spine to heel 64 mm Width at Spine 3.5 mm Weight 220 grams "I want to create amazing and inspirational knives that appeal to the hearts of the users." Well, Fujiwara-san, I...
> 
> 
> 
> sharpknifeshop.com


Always wanna try a TF, there's also a Denka TF at District cutlery, I can get it with spa treatment for similar price, or should I go for the Nakiri? Either way I will need to sell some knives and organs








Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka Santoku 180mm


Blue Steel, Blue Super steel, Fujiwara, Fujiwara denka knife, Gyuto, Chef Knives to Go, Aogami, Aogami Super, Japanese Knife




www.districtcutlery.com


----------



## Dan-

Well one is a nakiri, the best of all shapes, and the other is a santoku, a compromise form. You would have to deceive yourself that the santoku is a gyuto. Plus if you buy one with spa treatment you can’t complain about wabisabi.


----------



## enrico l

blokey said:


> Always wanna try a TF, there's also a Denka TF at District cutlery, I can get it with spa treatment for similar price, or should I go for the Nakiri? Either way I will need to sell some knives and organs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka Santoku 180mm
> 
> 
> Blue Steel, Blue Super steel, Fujiwara, Fujiwara denka knife, Gyuto, Chef Knives to Go, Aogami, Aogami Super, Japanese Knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.districtcutlery.com


I vote santoku. Spa treatment, the western handle, and shape do it for me. Only thing is you lose a bit of cutting length vs the nakiri 


Edit: Although I’d personally pass on both unless you really like the Nakiri. Could probably pick up a 210mm denka on BST for that price


----------



## Jeezy

jaydee said:


> Don´t worry. It´s not I´m running out of knives ;-)
> Let me know what you think about the grind.
> The tip looks like it could need some thinning and I´m no expert at thinning (yet).


Hey it's available again. Maybe someone canceled an order (wasnt me). Might have to be quick tho haha


----------



## zizirex

blokey said:


> 56mm is quite tall for a 240mm Sakai knife.


it is marketed for the wiener finger aka this forum.


----------



## superworrier

Mazaki Watetsu. At these prices you know he probably actually makes it 









Mazaki Shirogami Watetsu Migaki Kiritsuke Gyuto 240mm


About Mazaki San - Mazaki-san is a relatively young blacksmith from Sanjo, but he originally hails from the island of Hokkaido. Unsure of what to do with himself as a young man, he left to travel Japan on his motorcycle. He made a stop in Sanjo, and was fascinated by the knife making &...




knifewear.com


----------



## timebard

superworrier said:


> Mazaki Watetsu. At these prices you know he probably actually makes it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki Shirogami Watetsu Migaki Kiritsuke Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> About Mazaki San - Mazaki-san is a relatively young blacksmith from Sanjo, but he originally hails from the island of Hokkaido. Unsure of what to do with himself as a young man, he left to travel Japan on his motorcycle. He made a stop in Sanjo, and was fascinated by the knife making &...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knifewear.com


$1.2k for a roughly finished white 2 sanmai... who's the market for this??


----------



## sansho

idk, look at how katos sell.


----------



## superworrier

timebard said:


> $1.2k for a roughly finished white 2 sanmai... who's the market for this??


It’s watetsu so the appeal is no different from Honyaki, wrought, hand laminated Damascus etc and those manage to sell (and Mazakis are equally roughly finished, with the infamous scratchy Honyaki with walnut ferrule)


----------



## Southpaw

superworrier said:


> It’s watetsu so the appeal is no different from Honyaki, wrought, hand laminated Damascus etc and those manage to sell (and Mazakis are equally roughly finished, with the infamous scratchy Honyaki with walnut ferrule)


What exactly is Watetsu?


----------



## superworrier

Southpaw said:


> What exactly is Watetsu?


It’s basically Japanese vintage iron (watetsu literally means Japanese iron or something like that) made in a Tatara furnace (I believe tamahagane is made this way as well). So kind of like Japanese wrought but I think the production technique is specific to Japan. Someone else probably knows more


----------



## timebard

superworrier said:


> It’s watetsu so the appeal is no different from Honyaki, wrought, hand laminated Damascus etc and those manage to sell (and Mazakis are equally roughly finished, with the infamous scratchy Honyaki with walnut ferrule)


I understand the unique cladding being of interest (although the rough finish doesn't exactly help showcase it's character). But there's a lot of folks making knives clad in wrought or other interesting claddings... with (IMO) better core steels... and much nicer finishes... and superior reputations for cutting performance... and charging a lot less for it!

I've had two Mazakis, both were perfectly good knives in the ~$250 ballpark but nothing about them made me want to spend 2x+ that on the blue 2 honsanmai, let alone 5x on this. I've heard proponents of Mazaki say "this is the closest you can get to a Kato for a reasonable price" but you can get an actual Kato for $1250!


----------



## superworrier

timebard said:


> I understand the unique cladding being of interest (although the rough finish doesn't exactly help showcase it's character). But there's a lot of folks making knives clad in wrought or other interesting claddings... with (IMO) better core steels... and much nicer finishes... and superior reputations for cutting performance... and charging a lot less for it!
> 
> I've had two Mazakis, both were perfectly good knives in the ~$250 ballpark but nothing about them made me want to spend 2x+ that on the blue 2 honsanmai, let alone 5x on this. I've heard proponents of Mazaki say "this is the closest you can get to a Kato for a reasonable price" but you can get an actual Kato for $1250!


Honestly my blue 2 honsanmai is easily worth its pricetag. Pretty different from my 210 KU but I have no idea if its made to a different standard or if its just luck of the draw


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

timebard said:


> $1.2k for a roughly finished white 2 sanmai... who's the market for this??


Why do you think there's no Mazaki x Wrought massdrop?
I'd asked for blue 1 last year and the price was a lot ****ing higher than this 

I for a little while was sad about what could have been, but looking at this man did I dodge a bullet.

What sort of finish is this...
and for ***** sake man what the hell is that kanji


----------



## sansho

sansho said:


> idk, look at how katos sell.





nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> and for ***** sake man what the hell is that kanji
> 
> View attachment 207078



haha. the parallels continue to pile up...


----------



## tostadas

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Why do you think there's no Mazaki x Wrought massdrop?
> I'd asked for blue 1 last year and the price was a lot ****ing higher than this
> 
> I for a little while was sad about what could have been, but looking at this man did I dodge a bullet.
> 
> What sort of finish is this...
> and for ***** sake man what the hell is that kanji
> 
> View attachment 207078


Maybe he shoulda tried white-out first


----------



## BillHanna

Lars Kallgren has some goodies up


----------



## M1k3

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Why do you think there's no Mazaki x Wrought massdrop?
> I'd asked for blue 1 last year and the price was a lot ****ing higher than this
> 
> I for a little while was sad about what could have been, but looking at this man did I dodge a bullet.
> 
> What sort of finish is this...
> and for ***** sake man what the hell is that kanji
> 
> View attachment 207078


I bet Mazaki has kids or nieces/nephews under the age of 5.


----------



## blokey

superworrier said:


> Mazaki Watetsu. At these prices you know he probably actually makes it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki Shirogami Watetsu Migaki Kiritsuke Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> About Mazaki San - Mazaki-san is a relatively young blacksmith from Sanjo, but he originally hails from the island of Hokkaido. Unsure of what to do with himself as a young man, he left to travel Japan on his motorcycle. He made a stop in Sanjo, and was fascinated by the knife making &...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knifewear.com


I thought he's an one man show? Does he have apprentices now?


----------



## blokey

wrong thread


----------



## superworrier

blokey said:


> I thought he's an one man show? Does he have apprentices now?


It’s unknown. The descriptions say so but they were written years ago. Meanwhile he’s pumping out tons of knives so many are skeptical that it’s still true


----------



## Gregmega

timebard said:


> and superior reputations for cutting performance... $1.2k for a roughly finished white 2 sanmai... who's the market for this??


well if you have to ask….


----------



## Hockey3081

Gregmega said:


> well if you have to ask….


----------



## jedy617

I still never get knifewears garage sale. Most of it is common, readily available stuff with funky handles on it. Hell, those 2 aogami honyaki gyutos from Nakagawa were from last year and they didn't sell. Even with the dollar being stronger than the canadian, nothing is really on sale. 

Who is going to buy a troll killer at 3k+or one of those manaka enns for 2k+? 210mm hatsukokoro komorebi for $540? Hell, Tosho had it for a real sale, $300 usd for 240mm. The rest are kurosaki western handles, some dois, saji, all at meh prices.

/End rant


----------



## superworrier

jedy617 said:


> I still never get knifewears garage sale. Most of it is common, readily available stuff with funky handles on it. Hell, those 2 aogami honyaki gyutos from Nakagawa were from last year and they didn't sell. Even with the dollar being stronger than the canadian, nothing is really on sale.
> 
> Who is going to buy a troll killer at 3k+or one of those manaka enns for 2k+? 210mm hatsukokoro komorebi for $540? Hell, Tosho had it for a real sale, $300 usd for 240mm. The rest are kurosaki western handles, some dois, saji, all at meh prices.
> 
> /End rant


Not to mention it’s final sale. The prices are indeed trash


----------



## jedy617

superworrier said:


> Not to mention it’s final sale. The prices are indeed trash


It's just insulting. 90% of the knives are knives available from other retailers that are already cheaper even when not "on sale". Really puts a sour taste in my mouth. No, a Kurosaki senko for $755 is not a sale knifewear.


----------



## Gregmega

To their credit, in the beginning they did have some oddities floating through from their exploratory trips to Japan, though it appears to have devolved into clearing losse clutter- a literal garage-sale. I’d say it’s a shame the prices aren’t more appealing, but since those early days, nothing has really grabbed my eye. Knifewear has always struck me as a place lacking focus, like an overstock-warehouse vibe where the overall selection seems to have randomly arrived there. The garage sale feels no different, and the ‘prices’ don’t make the offering any more enticing.


----------



## M1k3

Some of the previous stuff in the 'scratch and dent' section had good prices. But the other stuff....meh.


----------



## jedy617

Gregmega said:


> To their credit, in the beginning they did have some oddities floating through from their exploratory trips to Japan, though it appears to have devolved into clearing losse clutter- a literal garage-sale. I’d say it’s a shame the prices aren’t more appealing, but since those early days, nothing has really grabbed my eye. Knifewear has always struck me as a place lacking focus, like an overstock-warehouse vibe where the overall selection seems to have randomly arrived there. The garage sale feels no different, and the ‘prices’ don’t make the offering any more enticing.


Yeah they talk about how they "search Japan for unique and rare knives" which is more like...waiting for new shipments from wholesalers of standard stuff. Would have liked to see what it was like in its prime


----------



## Gregmega

jedy617 said:


> Yeah they talk about how they "search Japan for unique and rare knives" which is more like...waiting for new shipments from wholesalers of standard stuff. Would have liked to see what it was like in its prime


Yeah and rainbow unicorn custom handles do not make ‘rare or unique’ a knife.


----------



## Geigs

WifeNotUnderstand said:


> Newham Knives will have a Magacut and an Apexultra dropping on his newsletter tomorrow - 14 hours from now



Those Magnacut and Apex went fast!! I had the honyaki in my basket and delayed and missed it. His knives are so nice.


----------



## Delat

Gratz to those who grabbed Newham’s Magnacut and Apex! I was checking for a cumai and saw how fast they went; I had a feeling it was some forum members.


----------



## bearhippo

superworrier said:


> Mazaki Watetsu. At these prices you know he probably actually makes it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki Shirogami Watetsu Migaki Kiritsuke Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> About Mazaki San - Mazaki-san is a relatively young blacksmith from Sanjo, but he originally hails from the island of Hokkaido. Unsure of what to do with himself as a young man, he left to travel Japan on his motorcycle. He made a stop in Sanjo, and was fascinated by the knife making &...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knifewear.com


Hmm... I wonder how well Watetsu cladding polishes on stones though as it doesn't seem to be that common.


----------



## enrico l

That WH by Newham was so sexy. If you got it and are reading this……Sell to me please 🥹


----------



## Logan A.

superworrier said:


> Mazaki Shirogami Watetsu Migaki Kiritsuke Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> About Mazaki San - Mazaki-san is a relatively young blacksmith from Sanjo, but he originally hails from the island of Hokkaido. Unsure of what to do with himself as a young man, he left to travel Japan on his motorcycle. He made a stop in Sanjo, and was fascinated by the knife making &...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knifewear.com



There's something about knives with that really obtuse and uneven transition out of the handle that I just cant get behind


----------



## Greasylake

superworrier said:


> Mazaki Watetsu. At these prices you know he probably actually makes it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazaki Shirogami Watetsu Migaki Kiritsuke Gyuto 240mm
> 
> 
> About Mazaki San - Mazaki-san is a relatively young blacksmith from Sanjo, but he originally hails from the island of Hokkaido. Unsure of what to do with himself as a young man, he left to travel Japan on his motorcycle. He made a stop in Sanjo, and was fascinated by the knife making &...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knifewear.com


Is the choil even blended together? Just looks like it was cut with a file and sanded enough to deburr lol


----------



## PeterL

Delat said:


> Gratz to those who grabbed Newham’s Magnacut and Apex! I was checking for a cumai and saw how fast they went; I had a feeling it was some forum members.


You’re right. I think the magnacut was a different forum member and I was lucky enough to pick up the apex workhorse. Everything went very quickly. I’ve been wanting to try Will’s work for ages and this one seemed right up my street. Hope to get a stainless mono from him too at some point. If anyone has one of the RWL34 or Nitro-V with sayas he’s done in the past I’m very interested!


----------



## jedy617

PeterL said:


> You’re right. I think the magnacut was a different forum member and I was lucky enough to pick up the apex workhorse. Everything went very quickly. I’ve been wanting to try Will’s work for ages and this one seemed right up my street. Hope to get a stainless mono from him too at some point. If anyone has one of the RWL34 or Nitro-V with sayas he’s done in the past I’m very interested!


Haha you got my twin. Jealous of the amboyna handle on yours! And I also wish these came with sayas, will's wood work looks so good


----------



## Corradobrit1

Greasylake said:


> Is the choil even blended together? Just looks cut it was cut with a file and sanded enough to deburr lol


I think most of Mazzers choils are finished like that.


----------



## EricEricEric

I think this one is wrought iron? 

Definitely needs a tuneup 




Greasylake said:


> Is the choil even blended together? Just looks cut it was cut with a file and sanded enough to deburr lol


----------



## xsmx13

Delat said:


> Gratz to those who grabbed Newham’s Magnacut and Apex! I was checking for a cumai and saw how fast they went; I had a feeling it was some forum members.


Same here, those cumai knives he put out the previous month looked amazing.


----------



## ethompson

I’ll be the odd man out and say I’d probably pull the trigger on that Mazaki if it wasn’t a ktip. Lots of finishing things that I’d prefer we’re done on a 1.2k knife, but at the end of the day I love my standard white 2 of his and you don’t see many (any?) watetsu clad gyuto coming out of Japan.


----------



## superworrier

I think it’s cool but it’s probably like 600-800 bucks cool. Wonder how much of it is Knifewear premium?


----------



## PeterL

jedy617 said:


> Haha you got my twin. Jealous of the amboyna handle on yours! And I also wish these came with sayas, will's wood work looks so good


Yeah I wish they did too. Will said they come with pouches so I guess travel with them will still be fine if you want to do that. His sayas look insane though. Fingers crossed the next one I pick up will have a saya. Barely ever see them pop up on BST at all unfortunately though.


----------



## blokey

Some Isasmedjan drop








Isasmedjan 200x97mm Honyaki Chinese Cleaver


Construction: Honyaki oil quenchedFinish: SatinSteel: 26C3HRC: 64-65Weight: 386gTaper:- 3.6mm out of handle- 1.2mm Above "tip"Balance point: 1cm forward of maker’s markHandle: IronwoodBolster: Brass Everyone should try a Chinese cleaver at some point in their cooking journey. They defy all...



piercingknives.com


----------



## jedy617

Homebutcher has what seems to be a new line. Nakagawa forged Morihiro (maybe hamono ie Nishida) sharpened, wide bevel dama gyutos. I couldn't resist and grabbed this one which seemed to have the most tame handles, but will probably swap something else on it: Nakagawa Blue #1 270mm Gyuto Custom Handle By Pie Cutlery

A few left, and some nice moyjin ground nakagaw damas as well.


----------



## xsmx13

jedy617 said:


> Homebutcher has what seems to be a new line. Nakagawa forged Morihiro (maybe hamono ie Nishida) sharpened, wide bevel dama gyutos. I couldn't resist and grabbed this one which seemed to have the most tame handles, but will probably swap something else on it: Nakagawa Blue #1 270mm Gyuto Custom Handle By Pie Cutlery
> 
> A few left, and some nice moyjin ground nakagaw damas as well.



You definitely got the best handle of that batch, IMO. Some of those Pie handles with the burls and resin swirls are just too much for me. It's a good fit for some, but I'll happily take my ebony and blonde horn Nakagawa x Myojin for sure. That said, there's a holly and masur birch one at 235mm x 50mm that looks nice.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Harsukokoro blue 1 with 7 mm spine and dramatic distal taper. 56mm tall. Looks super thin behind the edge. And $300 with their 10% discount.






japanese knife







miuraknives.com


----------



## bearhippo

bearhippo said:


> Hmm... I wonder how well Watetsu cladding polishes on stones though as it doesn't seem to be that common.


Well, I just answered my own question after exploring a bit more into Watetsu. No clue if this has been posted before but Jiro #100 (Kiridashi) is clad in watetsu with a kitaeji pattern. Yeesh!









Jiro Watetsu Kitaeji White #2 Kiridashi 60mm Enju Handle (#100)


Jiro Nakagawa is a true one-man craftsman that lives alone in the countryside. He sought out skilled craftsmen around Japan including a master sword polisher to learn the techniques of manipulating traditional materials, and have practiced the art of calligraphy for over 20 years under the...




hitohira-japan.com


----------



## Southpaw

I’m with everyone saying knifewear’s garage sale is hot garbage.

I’ve suspected for a while that some of the actual rare knives aren’t even there. That they are already sold before it starts- or are just old recycled pictures 

/speculation and conjecture


----------



## tag98

Southpaw said:


> I’m with everyone saying knifewear’s garage sale is hot garbage.
> 
> I’ve suspected for a while that some of the actual rare knives aren’t even there. That they are already sold before it starts- or are just old recycled pictures
> 
> /speculation and conjecture


I went today and while I did pick up a cheap sujihiki there were no ridiculous deals or incredibly rare knives, the custom handles were just too much money, they had a turquoise senko from kurosaki they wanted 1140$ for, way too much for a roll forged stainless knife imo


----------



## ZeeVee

It looks like Eating Tools silently dropped a Kamon cleaver yesterday... Do they do that often? I'm on the newsletter list, subbed to their instagram, there was no mention at all. Am I missing something?


----------



## tostadas

Really beautiful 245mm Y Tanaka dammy at JNS








Tanaka Yoshikazu Gyuto 255mm Blue 1 Uchigomori


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## More_Gyutos

ZeeVee said:


> It looks like Eating Tools silently dropped a Kamon cleaver yesterday... Do they do that often? I'm on the newsletter list, subbed to their instagram, there was no mention at all. Am I missing something?


When he posted it on IG he replied to someone “you know where to look, right?” I incorrectly assumed it was going to be in his newsletter.


----------



## Ocicat

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Harsukokoro blue 1 with 7 mm spine and dramatic distal taper. 56mm tall. Looks super thin behind the edge. And $300 with their 10% discount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> japanese knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miuraknives.com


Anyone know anything more about this one? 7mm thick at the heel would put even my Mazaki and Toyama gyutos to shame. I'm familiar with Hatsukokoro, but never seen a KU Blue #1 before - certainly not a monster like this? What is it? Who made it? Why? Cool knife regardless!

Also, what's the deal with Miura and a 10% discount? I've heard elsewhere that there's essentially a standing discount there, but I poked around and didn't see anything.


----------



## EM-L

Björn Birgersson Gyuto

Birgerssonblades


----------



## Delat

EM-L said:


> Björn Birgersson Gyuto
> 
> Birgerssonblades



Really love his work. I reach for his knife by default so often I've been stopping myself to give my other knives some use.


----------



## NotAddictedYet

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> What's funny is I saw that TF last night and shoot Tosho an email asking if they can do a fine finish on it and covert it to wa handle by cutting/trimming the tang but leaving a machi. It would be a perfect knife if it's converted to wa with machi (wider neck) and get a fine finish I think. Now it's sold out even before I hear back from Tosho. Unlucky me! Whoever got it consider this project idea plz.


One back in stock Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi White #1 Gyuto 240mm Pakka Handle (No Bolster)


----------



## mmiinngg

EM-L said:


> Björn Birgersson Gyuto
> 
> Birgerssonblades


Thanks for the heads up, was looking forward to try his work but felt confused with the height of his blade...
I manage to find one that suits my taste today


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Ocicat said:


> Anyone know anything more about this one? 7mm thick at the heel would put even my Mazaki and Toyama gyutos to shame. I'm familiar with Hatsukokoro, but never seen a KU Blue #1 before - certainly not a monster like this? What is it? Who made it? Why? Cool knife regardless!
> 
> Also, what's the deal with Miura and a 10% discount? I've heard elsewhere that there's essentially a standing discount there, but I poked around and didn't see anything.


You get the 10% discount as a first time subscriber. And every time you buy something, they put another card with a 10% discount code on it. And they occasionally have sales event.


----------



## Bico Doce

This Kawachi looks legit. Really nice taper to it. Anyone have experience with these?









Kawachi Kasumi 210mm Gyuto


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## blokey

The Junpaku at Miura looks like an amazing deal








Japanese Chef Gyuto Knife - Hado - junpaku series - Shirogami 1 - S...


Knife 21cm 24cm Overall Length 350mm 380m Blade Length 210mm 240mm Blade Height at Base 45mm 50mm Blade Thickness 2.8mm 2.9mm Weight 161g 193g Steel T...




miuraknives.com


----------



## labor of love

MrHiggins said:


> Love it! Someone snatch those up, especially the fully reactive carbons, but the Migaki isn't in the drop. Sad.


Noticed these newer Migaki restocks. I have my eyes on the 210mm gyuto. Looks a tad beefier perhaps (in a good way) than maybe previous batches.
Curious if anyone has used the newest Kochi migaki gyutos here?


----------



## MrHiggins

labor of love said:


> Noticed these newer Migaki restocks. I have my eyes on the 210mm gyuto. Looks a tad beefier perhaps (in a good way) than maybe previous batches.
> Curious if anyone has used the newest Kochi migaki gyutos here?


I picked up a 240 migaki. I friggin' love it. 

I had one a few years ago, too, that I gave to a friend. This latest batch is almost identical in terms of heft. My new one is like 52mm x 240mm and 205 grams. They're totally different than the KU versions (the migaki is convex, not concave/wide bevel like the KU).

You definitely wouldn't regret it if you picked one up.


----------



## jedy617

blokey said:


> The Junpaku at Miura looks like an amazing deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Chef Gyuto Knife - Hado - junpaku series - Shirogami 1 - S...
> 
> 
> Knife 21cm 24cm Overall Length 350mm 380m Blade Length 210mm 240mm Blade Height at Base 45mm 50mm Blade Thickness 2.8mm 2.9mm Weight 161g 193g Steel T...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miuraknives.com


I love my junpaku, a lot more than I expected


----------



## blokey

jedy617 said:


> I love my junpaku, a lot more than I expected


Id jump on it if I haven't already got a wide bevel Migoto in similar size. Still curious how it compare to other wide bevel like Kagekiyo or Kyuzo.


----------



## jedy617

blokey said:


> Id jump on it if I haven't already got a wide bevel Migoto in similar size. Still curious how it compare to other wide bevel like Kagekiyo or Kyuzo.


I've had both and I'd say mine was almost identical to a kyuzo, but my particular junpaku was a bit thinner behind the edge than the kyuzo (kyuzo was already quite thin, and was from 2 years ago, and junpaku is current, so take that for what you will). So just imagine a white 1 stainless kyuzo, and maybe will be a bit thinner haha.


----------



## jedy617

Might as well toss in a choil shot, also really like the lacquered handle on mine:


----------



## Gregmega

At some point these are really all the same knife, I mean not really, but kinda


----------



## labor of love

Liked the Junpaku more than Myojin sharpened knives, they’re still thin but not delicately thin and w more convexing. Still prefer the heavier HADO knives like ginsan and sumi line (200-214 grams vs 175 grams). Can’t wait for the blue 1 sumi line to drop.


----------



## jedy617

labor of love said:


> Liked the Junpaku more than Myojin sharpened knives, they’re still thin but not delicately thin and w more convexing. Still prefer the heavier HADO knives like ginsan and sumi line (200-214 grams vs 175 grams). Can’t wait for the blue 1 sumi line to drop.


I think it did drop unless they are calling this something else


----------



## labor of love

I’ve seen some blue 1 available already but I assume they’ll be more accessible in the next month or so


----------



## superworrier

labor of love said:


> Liked the Junpaku more than Myojin sharpened knives, they’re still thin but not delicately thin and w more convexing. Still prefer the heavier HADO knives like ginsan and sumi line (200-214 grams vs 175 grams). Can’t wait for the blue 1 sumi line to drop.


More convexing is opposite to my experience. Mine is dead flat and from what I understand that’s the intention. None of my Myojin knives are flat. Also my Junpaku is way thinner (easy to tell by looking at the clad line)


----------



## superworrier

It's actually kind of ridiculous how thin BTE the Junpaku is. But it makes sense when you consider the spine is thin, and the wide bevel grind goes up really high.


----------



## labor of love

Yeah I completely disagree based on what I’ve used. And fwiw Junpaku had a thicker spine compared to Myojin offerings, Junpaku had prominent enough shinogi to definitely make it not perform with a flat feeling. 
However the lamination line on my Junpaku wasn’t nearly as high up the blade as I’ve seen on others but still high.


----------



## superworrier

labor of love said:


> Yeah I completely disagree based on what I’ve used. And fwiw Junpaku had a thicker spine compared to Myojin offerings, Junpaku had prominent enough shinogi to definitely make it not perform with a flat feeling.
> However the lamination line on my Junpaku wasn’t nearly as high up the blade as I’ve seen on others.


Was your shinogi lower? They changed it to have a higher grind sometime this year I think.

FWIW, my Junpaku (bought this year from Miura) is 2.4mm spine, FM (2021) is 2.6mm spine. All my other Myojin knives are thicker than the FM. Ruler on the bevel on Junpaku shows it's flat or concave. No play between shinogi and edge at various points.

I'm curious whether this is by measurement or feel, because maybe the shinogi gives it that feel because the FM will flatten out about halfway but the Junpaku has an angle very high.


----------



## labor of love

Japanese Chef Gyuto Knife - Hado - junpaku series - Shirogami 1 - S...


Knife 21cm 24cm Overall Length 350mm 380m Blade Length 210mm 240mm Blade Height at Base 45mm 50mm Blade Thickness 2.8mm 2.9mm Weight 161g 193g Steel T...




miuraknives.com





Even the blowup here of the choil shot from miura is pretty close to the one I had and moved on from. It looks much different from that laser beam posted earlier IMO.
Perhaps I received old stock or something? Here’s my bst thread SOLD - Hado wh1


----------



## jedy617

labor of love said:


> Japanese Chef Gyuto Knife - Hado - junpaku series - Shirogami 1 - S...
> 
> 
> Knife 21cm 24cm Overall Length 350mm 380m Blade Length 210mm 240mm Blade Height at Base 45mm 50mm Blade Thickness 2.8mm 2.9mm Weight 161g 193g Steel T...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miuraknives.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the blowup here of the choil shot from miura is pretty close to the one I had and moved on from. It looks much different from that laser beam posted earlier IMO.
> Perhaps I received old stock or something? Here’s my bst thread SOLD - Hado wh1


Weird looks way thicker than mine as the grind reaches the edge.


----------



## jedy617

Here is a much better shot which I think really shows off how thin it is


----------



## EM-L

EM-L said:


> Björn Birgersson Gyuto
> 
> Birgerssonblades


Only one left!!


----------



## enrico l

Kamon Gigantoku, Cleaver, and gyutos available at a Korean store. You can hit him up on Instagram and talk him there. @Jaszer13 has dealt with them










나이프샵 마이도 : 네이버쇼핑 스마트스토어


프리미엄 나이프 스토어




m.smartstore.naver.com








https://instagram.com/chefriendkorea?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## enrico l

2,300,000 won is 1,750 USD
3,300,000 won is 2,511 USD


----------



## enrico l

Gigantoku and western denty gone. Cleaver and 2 nashiji remain.


----------



## enrico l

Takamura SG2 210mm available at Tokushu 









Takamura SG2 Migaki 210mm Gyuto with Red Western Handle


Shop Takamura SG2 Migaki 210mm Gyuto at Tokushu Knife. A 210mm gyuto is by far one of our most popular knife styles and length.




tokushuknife.com


----------



## Jaszer13

enrico l said:


> Kamon Gigantoku, Cleaver, and gyutos available at a Korean store. You can hit him up on Instagram and talk him there. @Jaszer13 has dealt with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 나이프샵 마이도 : 네이버쇼핑 스마트스토어
> 
> 
> 프리미엄 나이프 스토어
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.smartstore.naver.com






enrico l said:


> https://instagram.com/chefriendkorea?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


My guy giving out the secrets. Don't tell them that he has Raquins too.


----------



## enrico l

Jaszer13 said:


> My guy giving out the secrets. Don't tell them that he has Raquins too.


Those Raquin were nice too, sold fast
Though


----------



## runninscared

Hitohira Kikuchiyo Izo 240mm Gyuto Ginsanko Yakusugi Cedar Handle


Steel Type Ginsanko Grind Ambidextrous Wide Bevel Edge 50/50 Handle Material Yakusugi Cedar & Buffalo Horn Ferrule Octagonal Weight 152g Height at Heel 52 mm Overall Length 391 mm Cutting Edge 225 mm




bernalcutlery.com





another kikuchiyo x izo 240 stainless up on bernal.

this has to be nakagawa myojin right? looks like a straight up ginsan FM. grind/finish look identical to the sg2 seisakusho series from myojin riki, without the off putting SG2 stamp.


----------



## superworrier

runninscared said:


> Hitohira Kikuchiyo Izo 240mm Gyuto Ginsanko Yakusugi Cedar Handle
> 
> 
> Steel Type Ginsanko Grind Ambidextrous Wide Bevel Edge 50/50 Handle Material Yakusugi Cedar & Buffalo Horn Ferrule Octagonal Weight 152g Height at Heel 52 mm Overall Length 391 mm Cutting Edge 225 mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another kikuchiyo x izo 240 stainless up on bernal.
> 
> this has to be nakagawa myojin right? looks like a straight up ginsan FM. grind/finish look identical to the sg2 seisakusho series from myojin riki, without the off putting SG2 stamp.


Yup. It’s a little taller than the SG2 as well


----------



## jedy617

Hmm...think I'd rather the SG2 for that money. That's a lot of dough for ginsan.


----------



## More_Gyutos

jedy617 said:


> Hmm...think I'd rather the SG2 for that money. That's a lot of dough for ginsan.


You would? I’m kind of wanting to try Ginsan. That’s one of the cheaper knives I’ve seen for the size and finish.


----------



## blokey

More_Gyutos said:


> You would? I’m kind of wanting to try Ginsan. That’s one of the cheaper knives I’ve seen for the size and finish.











Japanese Chef Wagyuto Knife - KAGEKIYO - Customized Handle - Ginsan...


The Baba Hamono Seisakusho has more than a century of knives manufacture history. It is the owner of the KAGEKIYO and SAKAI ICHIJI brands. The knives of this...




miuraknives.com


----------



## jedy617

More_Gyutos said:


> You would? I’m kind of wanting to try Ginsan. That’s one of the cheaper knives I’ve seen for the size and finish.



No, it's very pricey. As linked, it's that same knife as the kagekiyo, and you can use 10% off coupon code. Can also just get any nakagawa ginsan for 300 or so, which is what this is. Or a Hado ginsan. Also hot take, but ginsan is nothing special. I think the only real upside of it vs other stainless steels is ease of sharpening. Not a super fine grain structure, not super tough, not amazing edge retention, etc.


----------



## esoo

More_Gyutos said:


> You would? I’m kind of wanting to try Ginsan. That’s one of the cheaper knives I’ve seen for the size and finish.











Takada No Hamono Silver#3 Stainless Steel Kasumi Gyuto Magnolia Octago


Size Weight(g) Blade width(cm) Blade length to the bottom(cm) Blade length to the heel(cm) Handle length(cm) 21 110 4 21 19.5 14 24 150 4.5 24.5 22.5 14.5 27 170 5 27 25.5 15




tsubaya.jp


----------



## jedy617

esoo said:


> Takada No Hamono Silver#3 Stainless Steel Kasumi Gyuto Magnolia Octago
> 
> 
> Size Weight(g) Blade width(cm) Blade length to the bottom(cm) Blade length to the heel(cm) Handle length(cm) 21 110 4 21 19.5 14 24 150 4.5 24.5 22.5 14.5 27 170 5 27 25.5 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsubaya.jp


Yep, also a nakagawa, sharpened by Takada and $280 before shipping...

Or this Morihiro sharpened 255 for the same price as that hitohira, but you get a top tier koa handle from joe which is worth around $150: Custom Nakagawa Morihiro B2 Gyuto Wide Bevel 255mm - Golden Koa and Marbled horn


----------



## jedy617

Another, 15% of without fancy handle, Nakagawa x morihiro 240mm for $360: Nakagawa Silver3 Gyuto 240mm


----------



## superworrier

The other ones are cheaper, but the heel height is very short.


----------



## superworrier

No doubt from Japan is cheaper rn, but if you compare apples to apples it’s 50 more than Kagekiyo at CKC with higher heel and better handle (imo). F&F is comparable


----------



## bearhippo

This has been said time and time again, but this thread is truly bad for the wallet. I need to sell a few bangers to really sit down and enjoy the journey rather than purchasing anything that looks like a knife


----------



## More_Gyutos

The SG2 knives I have feel very fragile and I don’t like sharpening them. So that’s part of why I’m looking to try Ginsan. Height is also a factor for sure. 

Having said that we’re about to move and I’ve got about four or five knives I should sell before I get another anyway. Otherwise I might have pulled the trigger on a number of other things before a ginsan. It’s just on the list of things to try.


----------



## labor of love

I know that Miura seems to advertise pretty short heel heights for a lot of their knives (45-46mm) but I’ve reached out and checked if they have 49-50mm instock and they usually do.


----------



## jedy617

More_Gyutos said:


> The SG2 knives I have feel very fragile and I don’t like sharpening them. So that’s part of why I’m looking to try Ginsan. Height is also a factor for sure.
> 
> Having said that we’re about to move and I’ve got about four or five knives I should sell before I get another anyway. Otherwise I might have pulled the trigger on a number of other things before a ginsan. It’s just on the list of things to try.


Ginsan won't be much tougher really. Definitely feels better to sharpen...but at least with diamond stones, my sg2 takes same time as anything else really.


----------



## jedy617

labor of love said:


> I know that Miura seems to advertise pretty short heel heights for a lot of their knives (45-46mm) but I’ve reached out and checked if they have 49-50mm instock and they usually do.


Yeah, I had that exact knife and it was about 50mm.


----------



## More_Gyutos

jedy617 said:


> Ginsan won't be much tougher really. Definitely feels better to sharpen...but at least with diamond stones, my sg2 takes same time as anything else really.


The SG2 knives I have are most TKV so that’s part of why they seem so fragile. But I feel like part of this obsession is that I need to try things myself anyway. It’s part of the fun. Experiencing the variations.


----------



## tostadas

Tetsujin metal flow 240mm back in stock








Tetsujin Blue 2 Tanryusen Gyuto 210mm / 240mm


Naohito SG2 powdered stainless Gyuto 240mm. Naohito Myojin is a young sharpener based in Kochi prefecture. While his workshop Myojin Riki Seisakusho is probably not as famous as the established brands from Sakai and Echizen, he is the sharpener behind some of the very famous knife lines in the...



knivesandstones.us


----------



## blokey

After asking Gaku last night, they put the Nakiri in shop now, more expensive than the Santoku tho.








菜切 | Nakiri


安倍勇光打ち刃物




isamitsu.com


----------



## Jovidah

blokey said:


> After asking Gaku last night, they put the Nakiri in shop now, more expensive than the Santoku tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 菜切 | Nakiri
> 
> 
> 安倍勇光打ち刃物
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isamitsu.com


Maybe because of the extra work to saw the tip off?


----------



## blokey

Seriously tho their Wa Nakiri looks good


----------



## EdgeFundManager

Takada Ginsan 210 gyuto at Strata

Takada no Hamono - Ginsanko - Suiboku - 210mm Gyuto - Rosewood Handle


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

...


----------



## superworrier

A bunch of Heiji in SKD listed at Strata, including a western. No 240 unfortunately. It seems like these are all Yoshikane-style grinds which is interesting. If this is the same steel/treatment he uses for semi-stainless and the legends are true then this is a banger?









Nakaya Heiji - Haruhiro - SKD - Nashiji - 210mm Gyuto - Chestnut Handle


Brand: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Smith: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Sharpener: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Made in: Mito, Ibaraki - JapanLine: Haruhiro 春弘Profile: GyutoEdge Length: 213mmBlade Height: 47mmEdge Steel: SKDSteel Type: Semi-StainlessCladding: Soft Stainless, NashijiBevel: DoubleBevel Symmetry: 50/50Hand...




strataportland.com












Nakaya Heiji - Haruhiro - SKD - Nashiji - 210mm Gyuto - Chestnut Western Handle


Brand: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Smith: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Sharpener: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Made in: Mito, Ibaraki - JapanLine: Haruhiro 春弘Profile: GyutoEdge Length: 212mmBlade Height: 46.8mmEdge Steel: SKDSteel Type: Semi-StainlessCladding: Soft Stainless, NashijiBevel: DoubleBevel Symmetry: 50/50Hand...




strataportland.com


----------



## superworrier

On the other hand, it could literally be exactly the same as Yoshikane. He did work there after all. The wa handled one looks exactly the same to me


----------



## Jovidah

If I hadn't seen the name I'd have called the first knife a Yoshikane and the second knife a Tadafusa...


----------



## tostadas

Looks very much like a Yoshikane profile, but the grind much thicker just judging from choil shot.


----------



## superworrier

Honestly grind looks pretty similar to me. Unfortunately the Strata choil shots aren't perfectly in focus.
Beware though, plastic ferrule


----------



## superworrier

Maybe the only way to get Yoshikane now is ordering "copies" through old apprentices


----------



## M1k3

superworrier said:


> A bunch of Heiji in SKD listed at Strata, including a western. No 240 unfortunately. It seems like these are all Yoshikane-style grinds which is interesting. If this is the same steel/treatment he uses for semi-stainless and the legends are true then this is a banger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nakaya Heiji - Haruhiro - SKD - Nashiji - 210mm Gyuto - Chestnut Handle
> 
> 
> Brand: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Smith: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Sharpener: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Made in: Mito, Ibaraki - JapanLine: Haruhiro 春弘Profile: GyutoEdge Length: 213mmBlade Height: 47mmEdge Steel: SKDSteel Type: Semi-StainlessCladding: Soft Stainless, NashijiBevel: DoubleBevel Symmetry: 50/50Hand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strataportland.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nakaya Heiji - Haruhiro - SKD - Nashiji - 210mm Gyuto - Chestnut Western Handle
> 
> 
> Brand: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Smith: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Sharpener: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Made in: Mito, Ibaraki - JapanLine: Haruhiro 春弘Profile: GyutoEdge Length: 212mmBlade Height: 46.8mmEdge Steel: SKDSteel Type: Semi-StainlessCladding: Soft Stainless, NashijiBevel: DoubleBevel Symmetry: 50/50Hand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strataportland.com


Heiji high bevels! 🫶


----------



## More_Gyutos

Tetsujin Hamono | Sujihiki 270mm Aogami #2 Kasumi | Modern Cooking


This beautiful piece from Tetsujin Hamono features an aogami 2 core with a soft iron cladding. The handle was produced by Jonas Johnsson aka Isasmedjan and features a beautiful ebony and masur birch burl combination with an exposed dowel. The blade, forged by Toru Tamura feels beautifully...




moderncooking.com


----------



## tostadas

Some Takeda Cleavers available in both large and small size








Chinese Cleaver NAS - Small 20.6cm


The blade is Stainless Clad Aogami Super Steel (NAS) which is a high-carbon steel alloy with vanadium. As with all of Takedas knives, it has a strong sharp edge. The octagon shaped wood handle is easy to hold. 206mm cutting edge. New from maker. Comes with original box.




www.arizonacustomknives.com












Chinese Cleaver NAS - Large 23.7cm


The blade is Stainless Clad Aogami Super Steel (NAS) which is a high-carbon steel alloy with vanadium. As with all of Takedas knives, it has a strong sharp edge. The octagon shaped wood handle is easy to hold. 237mm cutting edge. New from maker. Comes with original box.




www.arizonacustomknives.com


----------



## enrico l

Thick little WH Catcheside available 









208mm Forged geometry Gyuto, Kurouchi finish, palm semi western.


Custom kitchen knives



www.catchesidecutlery.com


----------



## hendrix

enrico l said:


> Thick little WH Catcheside available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 208mm Forged geometry Gyuto, Kurouchi finish, palm semi western.
> 
> 
> Custom kitchen knives
> 
> 
> 
> www.catchesidecutlery.com


Available only for a few minutes. That’s what I get for sleeping in this morning


----------



## BillHanna

Smedja Aspen has some aeb-l petties up. They’re attractive but stainless, so I don’t have to buy one or two.

Here ya go


----------



## enrico l

I know there’s been some discussion on him as seller but other members can reference him.

But heres a lefty shigefusa yanagiba


----------



## Sanman808

enrico l said:


> I know there’s been some discussion on him as seller but other members can reference him.
> 
> But heres a lefty shigefusa yanagiba



Friend bought a knife from him. Arrived as advertised, just more expensive than "normal," but as expected as he's a third party seller.


----------



## ethompson

I think “the photograph is an image” here means that it’s a stock photo not a product photo.


----------



## blokey

What the hell is this suppose to be


----------



## ethompson

blokey said:


> What the hell is this suppose to be



Brought to you by makers of the "Usudeba"


----------



## superworrier

blokey said:


> What the hell is this suppose to be



I like their pans but this is terrible. I'm not surprised at all though, given all the pseudoscience claims they have on their website (and that they call their carbon steel pan "wrought iron")


----------



## drsmp

Clearly it’s a santanto - great for close quarter combat as well as chopping veggies.


----------



## Greasylake

blokey said:


> What the hell is this suppose to be



Comes with a bamboo board, date stamped to be passed down through generations. Something in the lizard part of my brain hates this thing fundamentally


----------



## xsmx13

blokey said:


> What the hell is this suppose to be



An overpriced craftsman wrench/global hybrid.


----------



## jedy617

ill take 12


----------



## NotAddictedYet

blokey said:


> What the hell is this suppose to be



Folder inspired fixed kitchen knife?


----------



## Ocanada

blokey said:


> What the hell is this suppose to be



I actually watched the entire promo vid and I'm 99% sure the blade didn't even make it through 1mm of the skin of that pork


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

blokey said:


> What the hell is this suppose to be




The natural evolution of Chelsea Miller's inspirations.


----------



## Patinated

blokey said:


> What the hell is this suppose to be



Inspiration taken from too many things.


----------



## esoo

blokey said:


> What the hell is this suppose to be




A thicc boi. 

Basically made by someone who doesn't know what make a knife good.


----------



## tostadas

It comes pre tipped so you don't have to do it yourself


----------



## M1k3

Prison Usuba. For when you just have to Katsuramuki another prisoner.


----------



## ychong

There's a 24cm and 27cm Shigefusa Kitaeji Yanagi on JNS at the moment if anyone is thinking of getting one!


----------



## blokey

You know who to @


----------



## M1k3

blokey said:


> View attachment 210288
> View attachment 210286
> 
> You know who to @


@KAMON Knives 

Did I do it right?


----------



## Jovidah

M1k3 said:


> @KAMON Knives
> 
> Did I do it right?


No, this is an actual real square, not some Serbian derivative...


----------



## M1k3

Jovidah said:


> No, this is an actual real square, not some Serbian derivative...


Ohhhhhhh.....
@BillHanna


----------



## BillHanna

Looks like they know what they made.


----------



## IMakeOnionsCry

Shop | AG.Klint Knife & Forge Örebro Sweden


#kitchenknife #chefsknife #kitchentools #cooking #cookingutensils #madeinsweden #handforgedknife #food #forged #knifemaker #gyuto #santuko #handmade #handmadeknives #custommade #örebro #sweden #kökskniv




agklint.se





Really nice looking chunky bunka left from an off guard thanksgiving day drop. VAT is included too, which is dropped in checkout for US deliveries


----------



## crocca86

Birch and Bevel Kitchen Knives


The finest handcrafted kitchen knives and kitchen accessories. Made in Europe by artisan craftspeople.




birchandbevel.com


----------



## BillHanna

crocca86 said:


> Birch and Bevel Kitchen Knives
> 
> 
> The finest handcrafted kitchen knives and kitchen accessories. Made in Europe by artisan craftspeople.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birchandbevel.com


What’s up with these folks?


----------



## xsmx13

BillHanna said:


> What’s up with these folks?


Spåre/Isasmedjan/Modern Cooking Collab. I feel like I'm forgetting another maker though.


----------



## JayS20

xsmx13 said:


> Spåre/Isasmedjan/Modern Cooking Collab. I feel like I'm forgetting another maker though.


Tobias Hangler, really smart guy and one of the developers of Apex Ultra.
Jezz, Oblivion Blades, really nice SanMai


----------



## daddy yo yo

Cleavers at Tony LaSeur: Cleaver Mania!


----------



## mushroom

Takeshi Saji R2 Fujin Raiijin Makie Tsuchime Gyuto 21 cm


Handgemaakte Japans mes van Saji met bijzonder design. Dun en Vlijmscherp - Gratis Gegraveerd met naam




www.meesterslijpers.nl





This one is not to be found in abundance.


----------



## PeterL

Some Newham gyutos and parings up on his site

The Knives


----------



## blokey

PeterL said:


> Some Newham gyutos and parings up on his site
> 
> The Knives


That SG2 gyuto is gorgeous… Sadly no money


----------



## PeterL

blokey said:


> That SG2 gyuto is gorgeous… Sadly no money



Agreed. The SG2 was my favourite of this batch. Handle material is beautiful. Cumai is gone now. Great work as always


----------



## Delat

PeterL said:


> Some Newham gyutos and parings up on his site
> 
> The Knives



I was waiting for the drop and wasn’t expecting it until tomorrow night. Fortunately just happened to be online and grabbed the cumai s-grind. Thankfully any competition for it was likely still sleeping off their Turkey Day! Debated too long on the matching petty and already kicking myself for missing it though.


----------



## xsmx13

Delat said:


> I was waiting for the drop and wasn’t expecting it until tomorrow night. Fortunately just happened to be online and grabbed the cumai s-grind. Thankfully any competition for it was likely still sleeping off their Turkey Day! Debated too long on the matching petty and already kicking myself for missing it though.


Damn you! That thing is a beauty, so glad it went to a forum member. Overslept the drop by 20 minutes and I am consoling myself with the sg2 gyuto.


----------



## enrico l

Why is this 63k euro 









BRYAN RAQUIN.


coutelier forgeron




www.bryan-raquin.com


----------



## daddy yo yo

enrico l said:


> Why is this 63k euro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRYAN RAQUIN.
> 
> 
> coutelier forgeron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bryan-raquin.com


Because this is demand and supply?


----------



## Hockey3081

enrico l said:


> Why is this 63k euro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRYAN RAQUIN.
> 
> 
> coutelier forgeron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bryan-raquin.com


----------



## esoo

enrico l said:


> Why is this 63k euro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRYAN RAQUIN.
> 
> 
> coutelier forgeron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bryan-raquin.com



Because @bryan03 is messing with your head.


----------



## enrico l

Haha I was lucky enough to snag one from his drop today and saw that


----------



## Homechef

enrico l said:


> Haha I was lucky enough to snag one from his drop today and saw that


Did they drop a little early? It was saying sold out when I hopped on a couple minutes before 7pm France time. 

His stuff is pretty stellar, which one did you get?!


----------



## enrico l

Homechef said:


> Did they drop a little early? It was saying sold out when I hopped on a couple minutes before 7pm France time.
> 
> His stuff is pretty stellar, which one did you get?!


It dropped 5 min prior. Too slow on the 240 but got the 215x53 KT


----------



## Homechef

enrico l said:


> It dropped 5 min prior. Too slow on the 240 but got the 215x53 KT


Nice work! I was just killing time sharpening knives waiting. Should have been more vigilant. Why sharpen when you can just by new


----------



## blokey

I really like how Lar’s Santoku looks , he also got a 20% off code


SHOP | larskallgren.se


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

More_Gyutos said:


> At that price and if you can still get the promo code, not too expensive to go for it.



I waited and with the Black Friday deal I got this shipped for $91! That's definitely worth the experiment for me. 

I must've grabbed the last one too as they immediately show as sold out.









Hatsukokoro Kurosagi 180mm AS Bunka


Steel: Aogami Super (Super Blue) HRC: 64 Construction: Iron Cladding Length: 180x49mm 3.50mm Spine at heel * Finish: Kurouchi Blacksmith: Hatsukokoro from Tosa Region Handle: Angled Wenge and Buffalo Horn *Best Average




homebutcher.com


----------



## tostadas

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I waited and with the Black Friday deal I got this shipped for $91! That's definitely worth the experiment for me.
> 
> I must've grabbed the last one too as they immediately show as sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatsukokoro Kurosagi 180mm AS Bunka
> 
> 
> Steel: Aogami Super (Super Blue) HRC: 64 Construction: Iron Cladding Length: 180x49mm 3.50mm Spine at heel * Finish: Kurouchi Blacksmith: Hatsukokoro from Tosa Region Handle: Angled Wenge and Buffalo Horn *Best Average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homebutcher.com


That line is interesting. Super thick spine. Can't beat that price


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

tostadas said:


> That line is interesting. Super thick spine. Can't beat that price



This is my first foray. I like thick at the handle so we'll see where it goes from there.


----------



## Bobo530

Shop — LaSeur Knives







www.laseurknives.com




Cleaver mania!


----------



## blokey

Bobo530 said:


> Shop — LaSeur Knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.laseurknives.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaver mania!


Must…resist…


----------



## M1k3

Bobo530 said:


> Shop — LaSeur Knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.laseurknives.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaver mania!


Oh! I wonder if @BillHanna knows?


----------



## blokey

blokey said:


> Must…resist…


I failed, you guys will be seeing me selling organs on BST really soon.


----------



## Hockey3081

blokey said:


> I failed, you guys will be seeing me selling organs on BST really soon.



Which one did you snag?


----------



## blokey

Hockey3081 said:


> Which one did you snag?


The Abe-L small cleaver, always wanted a CCK 1302 esque cleaver with better material and f&f


----------



## BillHanna

M1k3 said:


> Oh! I wonder if @BillHanna knows?


He knows…..LaSeur is not a possibility.


----------



## blokey

BillHanna said:


> He knows…..LaSeur is not a possibility.


I really like his handle, nice hybrid of barrel and western.


----------



## blokey

Functional handle


----------



## Jville

blokey said:


> The Abe-L small cleaver, always wanted a CCK 1302 esque cleaver with better material and f&f


I think I got the 52100 one.


----------



## tostadas

The chopper king at cktg now in blue1/vtoku1 and the profile looks a bit flatter as well. Wow








Chopper King Blue #1 (V-Toku1) Small Slicer


Here is an excellent take on the small slicer using good quality carbon steel from Takefu Steel Mill called V-Toku1. The qualities of the steel are: 1. low impurity 2. easy heat treatment 3. Strong temper 4. Good processing (hot forging) HRC: 62-63 The elements Ch (Chromium), W(Tungsten) and...




tinyurl.com


----------



## Scott

Toyama Noborikoi Dama Gyuto 240mm 

Spent too much this month sadly


----------



## DowntonDC

ZhiyuanScott said:


> Toyama Noborikoi Dama Gyuto 240mm
> 
> Spent too much this month sadly


I just pulled the trigger on this one. The sale price was all it took!


----------



## Justinv

New takedas at carbon knife co.


----------



## Jville

Bobo530 said:


> Shop — LaSeur Knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.laseurknives.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaver mania!


Thanks for posting.


----------



## IsoJ

Couple of Isasmedjans going live in kikiknives.com at 12.30


----------



## ThirdJewel

Wakui Restock at Aframe Tokyo. Really good price for his stainless clad White #2









Wakui, Toshihiro


Aframes Tokyo is a Japanese knife store located in Honolulu, HI that specializes in aesthetically pleasing and fully functional culinary tools for your kitchen. We have 13 years of experience in this business and carry all the most renowned brands and designs to bring you the best of the best.




aframestokyo.com


----------



## Beerzebub

DowntonDC said:


> I just pulled the trigger on this one. The sale price was all it took!


For me all it took was the sale price and then staring at it over and over for hours.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DowntonDC said:


> I just pulled the trigger on this one. The sale price was all it took!



I reckon you found your own next gyuto! 

Hope you love it and in my opinion, a way better choice than a TF.


----------



## DarwellianEmpire

Some beauties were just posted by Shehan.









200mm Twisted Wrought Iron Clad Gyuto — shi.han fine knives


This 200mm Gyuto is forged Warikomi style, with twisted Wrought iron for the cladding. The core is W2. Handle is spalted bey laurel burl with nickel silver accent. Blade length: 198mm Height at heel: 51.3mm Weight: 170g Thickness at handle: 4.3mm Thickness at midpoint: 3.1mm Thickness where th




www.shihanfineknives.com


----------



## xsmx13

DarwellianEmpire said:


> Some beauties were just posted by Shehan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200mm Twisted Wrought Iron Clad Gyuto — shi.han fine knives
> 
> 
> This 200mm Gyuto is forged Warikomi style, with twisted Wrought iron for the cladding. The core is W2. Handle is spalted bey laurel burl with nickel silver accent. Blade length: 198mm Height at heel: 51.3mm Weight: 170g Thickness at handle: 4.3mm Thickness at midpoint: 3.1mm Thickness where th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shihanfineknives.com


And this one:









240mm Wrought iron clad Gyuto — shi.han fine knives


A full-grind wrought iron clad Gyuto forged in the stack method, rather than Warikomi. The core material is White #2. Handle is reclaimed Teak and Thinwin with a nickel silver accent. Blade length: 244mm Height at heel: 57mm weight: 242g Thickness at handle: 4.68mm Thickness at midpoint: 3.22m




www.shihanfineknives.com





Damn, if I hadn't just bought the birch and bevel wrought iron this would be hard to pass up.


----------



## bryan03

Homechef said:


> Did they drop a little early? It was saying sold out when I hopped on a couple minutes before 7pm France time.
> 
> His stuff is pretty stellar, which one did you get?!




yes , my bad I miss click :/ I will do it better next time.

sorry about that .


----------



## bryan03

enrico l said:


> Why is this 63k euro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRYAN RAQUIN.
> 
> 
> coutelier forgeron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bryan-raquin.com


too cheap ? 
ok i will adjust that later ;-)


----------



## enrico l

bryan03 said:


> too cheap ?
> ok i will adjust that later ;-)


LMAOOO much better price now.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

ThirdJewel said:


> Wakui Restock at Aframe Tokyo. Really good price for his stainless clad White #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wakui, Toshihiro
> 
> 
> Aframes Tokyo is a Japanese knife store located in Honolulu, HI that specializes in aesthetically pleasing and fully functional culinary tools for your kitchen. We have 13 years of experience in this business and carry all the most renowned brands and designs to bring you the best of the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aframestokyo.com


god damn it this really took some counseling to be talked off the edge


----------



## riverrat

ThirdJewel said:


> Wakui Restock at Aframe Tokyo. Really good price for his stainless clad White #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wakui, Toshihiro
> 
> 
> Aframes Tokyo is a Japanese knife store located in Honolulu, HI that specializes in aesthetically pleasing and fully functional culinary tools for your kitchen. We have 13 years of experience in this business and carry all the most renowned brands and designs to bring you the best of the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aframestokyo.com


I caved and bought a petty and santoku. The 210 gyuto was sold out. 
The smaller knives will be appreciated in our family-oriented kitchen


----------



## heldentenor

Tanaka Blue Super sujihikis up at Strata:









Sakai Kikumori - Tanaka - Blue Super - Kasumi - 270mm Sujihiki - Ebony Handle


Brand: Sakai Kikumori 堺菊守Smith: Tanaka Uchihamono 田中打刃物Made in: Sakai, Osaka - JapanLine: Tanaka Blue SuperProfile: SujihikiEdge Length: 259mmBlade Height: 40mmEdge Steel: Aogami Super/Blue SuperSteel Type: CarbonConstruction: Awase/CladCladding: Soft IronFinish: Migaki/StandardBevel...




strataportland.com













Sakai Kikumori - Tanaka - Super Blue - So-Bokashi - 270mm Sujihiki - Ebony Handle


Brand: Sakai Kikumori 堺菊守Smith: Tanaka Uchihamono 田中打刃物Made in: Sakai, Osaka - JapanLine: Tanaka Blue SuperProfile: SujihikiEdge Length: 258mmBlade Height: 39mmEdge Steel: Aogami Super/Blue SuperSteel Type: CarbonConstruction: Awase/CladCladding: Soft IronFinish: So-BokashiBevel: DoubleBevel...




strataportland.com


----------



## bahamaroot

riverrat said:


> I caved and bought a petty and santoku. The 210 gyuto was sold out.
> The smaller knives will be appreciated in our family-oriented kitchen


There are some in stock now.


----------



## riverrat

bahamaroot said:


> There are some in stock now.


By the time I saw this, they had only one 210 left. That got scooped while I dithered.
Oh well, I'm pretty set in that size, so probably for the better!


----------



## Bico Doce

Tsukasa Hinoura Unryu Damascus Santoku 165mm


Tsukasa Hinoura is a third generation blacksmith from Sanjo, Niigata. World renowned for his craftsmanship and advancements to metallurgy, Tsukasa's creations are truly functional artwork. Hinoura san never uses machine made or prelaminated materials and only believes in using traditional...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## Ocanada

Bico Doce said:


> Tsukasa Hinoura Unryu Damascus Santoku 165mm
> 
> 
> Tsukasa Hinoura is a third generation blacksmith from Sanjo, Niigata. World renowned for his craftsmanship and advancements to metallurgy, Tsukasa's creations are truly functional artwork. Hinoura san never uses machine made or prelaminated materials and only believes in using traditional...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbonknifeco.com


I had no idea these were that expensive


----------



## jedy617

Ocanada said:


> I had no idea these were that expensive


Looks like they have gone up from about $1200 the past few years. Honestly I was considering it because it is a unicorn....but the price is just too hard to swallow.


----------



## ethompson

Y’all think that’s bad you should see the prices (and grinds) in the tamahagane ones


----------



## Bico Doce

Ocanada said:


> I had no idea these were that expensive


$100+ per cm feels like real bargain


----------



## Ocicat

ethompson said:


> Y’all think that’s bad you should see the prices (and grinds) in the tamahagane ones


Did someone mention Tsukasa Hinoura tamahagane? Looks like this one just went live last week. I wonder how long it will take to sell?









Tsukasa Hinoura Tamahagane Kurouchi Santoku Japanese Knife 165mm Wild Cherry Handle


Tsukasa Hinoura Tatara steelmaking is an ancient Japanese method that has been passed down for over 1400 years. Tamahagane, is a type of special steel made in a Tatara (a clay tub furnace) which is now used as a material for Japanese swords with high artistic value. This knife is made from the...




www.seisukeknife.com


----------



## Corradobrit1

Ocanada said:


> I had no idea these were that expensive


And interesting disclaimer. 1st time I've seen that at CKC.


----------



## Ocanada

Ocicat said:


> Did someone mention Tsukasa Hinoura tamahagane? Looks like this one just went live last week. I wonder how long it will take to sell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsukasa Hinoura Tamahagane Kurouchi Santoku Japanese Knife 165mm Wild Cherry Handle
> 
> 
> Tsukasa Hinoura Tatara steelmaking is an ancient Japanese method that has been passed down for over 1400 years. Tamahagane, is a type of special steel made in a Tatara (a clay tub furnace) which is now used as a material for Japanese swords with high artistic value. This knife is made from the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seisukeknife.com


There is no steel precious enough to be worth that much.........


----------



## Corradobrit1

Ocanada said:


> There is no steel precious enough to be worth that much.........


Bob Kramer begs to differ


----------



## blokey

Shigefusa kitaeji usuba 210mm with kiri box


Buy Shigefusa kitaeji usuba 210mm with kiri box from Zahocho Knives Tokyo at the best price. Order your new Japanese knife now




zahocho.com


----------



## Ocanada

blokey said:


> Shigefusa kitaeji usuba 210mm with kiri box
> 
> 
> Buy Shigefusa kitaeji usuba 210mm with kiri box from Zahocho Knives Tokyo at the best price. Order your new Japanese knife now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zahocho.com


I was tempted to buy this just to have it, but stopped myself as I realised I have no intention to ever use an usuba for anything


----------



## Dan-

Ocanada said:


> I was tempted to buy this just to have it, but stopped myself as I realised I have no intention to ever use an usuba for anything


From what I can gather, you’re not supposed to actually use these but rather keep them in the box and rub them with ever more expensive rocks every now and then.


----------



## More_Gyutos

Custom Sugi Fujiwara Shirogami 1 Gyuto 210 - Chechen Burl hybrid


I am extremely honored to offer this line of knives, which are made in collaboration with Teruyasu Fujiwara San. This is a small batch of hammered shirogami 1 with a Kurouchi finish. Each blade has been hand finished on stones with respect to Fujiwara to ensure the highest quality experience...



sugicutlery.com


----------



## MrHiggins

Kochi V2 nakiri at JKI for $200? That's a really great deal!









Kochi 180mm Kurouchi Nakiri


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Kochi line is exclusive to Japanese Knife Imports. These knives have a great in-hand feel... not too heavy, but not super light. Near the spine they seem to be more substantial, however, behind the edge, the are EXTREMELY thin. They are...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## pleue

MrHiggins said:


> Kochi V2 nakiri at JKI for $200? That's a really great deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kochi 180mm Kurouchi Nakiri
> 
> 
> Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Kochi line is exclusive to Japanese Knife Imports. These knives have a great in-hand feel... not too heavy, but not super light. Near the spine they seem to be more substantial, however, behind the edge, the are EXTREMELY thin. They are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com


agreed, I have one and it's quite a nakiri.


----------



## tostadas

I'm not quite sure which end is intended to be the "action end" 








Microplane Cheese Knife — CHELSEA MILLER KNIVES


This Cheese Knife has a microplane for grating on one side and a smooth surface for cutting and spreading on the other High carbon steel repurposed from a horseshoe rasp. Spalted maple handle from a tree on my childhood farm, brass pins. 5" Total Due to high demand, plea




www.chelseamillerknives.com


----------



## Corradobrit1

tostadas said:


> I'm not quite sure which end is intended to be the "action end"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microplane Cheese Knife — CHELSEA MILLER KNIVES
> 
> 
> This Cheese Knife has a microplane for grating on one side and a smooth surface for cutting and spreading on the other High carbon steel repurposed from a horseshoe rasp. Spalted maple handle from a tree on my childhood farm, brass pins. 5" Total Due to high demand, plea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chelseamillerknives.com


Its your lucky day. Usually her knives carry this rider

***Due to current high demand, please allow up to 12 months (only 2 weeks wait for a 50% upcharge) for this knife to be produced and delivered.** For expedited production, please select from the options below. *

Horse rasps must be in short supply post Covid.


----------



## esoo

Corradobrit1 said:


> Its your lucky day. Usually her knives carry this rider
> 
> ***Due to current high demand, please allow up to 12 months (only 2 weeks wait for a 50% upcharge) for this knife to be produced and delivered.** For expedited production, please select from the options below. *
> 
> Horse rasps must be in short supply post Covid.



My cynical reading of the bold text:



> I only forge of weekends as I have to work a day job since I really don't have enough knife orders to make a living. Pay me extra and I'll work during the week to make your blade.


----------



## blokey

tostadas said:


> I'm not quite sure which end is intended to be the "action end"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microplane Cheese Knife — CHELSEA MILLER KNIVES
> 
> 
> This Cheese Knife has a microplane for grating on one side and a smooth surface for cutting and spreading on the other High carbon steel repurposed from a horseshoe rasp. Spalted maple handle from a tree on my childhood farm, brass pins. 5" Total Due to high demand, plea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chelseamillerknives.com


She makes TF look like the saint of F&F.


----------



## Corradobrit1

esoo said:


> My cynical reading of the bold text:


NY ain't cheap. But $1200 for a hoof file is having a laugh.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

tostadas said:


> I'm not quite sure which end is intended to be the "action end"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microplane Cheese Knife — CHELSEA MILLER KNIVES
> 
> 
> This Cheese Knife has a microplane for grating on one side and a smooth surface for cutting and spreading on the other High carbon steel repurposed from a horseshoe rasp. Spalted maple handle from a tree on my childhood farm, brass pins. 5" Total Due to high demand, plea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chelseamillerknives.com





Corradobrit1 said:


> Its your lucky day. Usually her knives carry this rider
> 
> ***Due to current high demand, please allow up to 12 months (only 2 weeks wait for a 50% upcharge) for this knife to be produced and delivered.** For expedited production, please select from the options below. *
> 
> Horse rasps must be in short supply post Covid.



But...trees from her childhood farm!

Also, _all _of her artisan cutting implements have microplanes. Well, I mean I've always called them graters but ya know...


----------



## blokey

What are the usual horse rasp steel anyway?


----------



## tostadas

esoo said:


> My cynical reading of the bold text: I only *forge* on weekends...


Forge is a strong word


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

blokey said:


> What are the usual horse rasp steel anyway?



I would suspect a 10XX series. 1075, 85, etc.


----------



## Corradobrit1

blokey said:


> What are the usual horse rasp steel anyway?


Here you go. T12 carbon steel. Probably grates cheese better to:



https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Zerodis-Carbon-Double-Cutter-Ponies/dp/B08B1L877W


----------



## blokey

tostadas said:


> Forge is a strong word


Credit to her, she actually admit she doesn't forge the knife, tho the heat treatment part is also skeptical.





FAQ — CHELSEA MILLER KNIVES







www.chelseamillerknives.com






Corradobrit1 said:


> Here you go. T12 carbon steel. Probably grates cheese better to:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Zerodis-Carbon-Double-Cutter-Ponies/dp/B08B1L877W


Honestly doesn't look like a bad steel, if only she care to learn how to properly make a knife...

Edit: Found it, it's actually 1095, kind want @Larrin to do a reaction of this video...


----------



## daniel_il




----------



## Corradobrit1

blokey said:


> Credit to her, she actually admit she doesn't forge the knife, tho the heat treatment part is also skeptical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAQ — CHELSEA MILLER KNIVES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chelseamillerknives.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly doesn't look like a bad steel, if only she care to learn how to properly make a knife...
> 
> Edit: Found it, it's actually 1095, kind want @Larrin to do a reaction of this video...



Funny looking "respirator". So many comments so little time or inclination


----------



## blokey

Now for something actually interesting








Joel Black | Hand Forged Kitchen Knives | Modern Cooking


Joel Black is one of the most well-known and well-respected blacksmiths in the UK. His work is informed by close to 2 decades in commercial kitchens throughout the UK and France as a professional chef, giving him the knowledge and experience to design a great kitchen knife. Joel is also...




moderncooking.com


----------



## blokey

This one’s back, I really love mine, seriously underrated cleaver, on par with Ginga or Sugimoto








Chinese Cleaver - SAKAI KIKUMORI - Gokujo Serie - Size: 22cm


pecifications: Knife 22cm Overall Length 340mm (13.38") Blade Length 220mm (8.66") Blade Height at Base 110mm Blade Thickness 2,6mm Weight 522g Steel...




miuraknives.com


----------



## BillHanna

blokey said:


> This one’s back, I really love mine, seriously underrated cleaver, on par with Ginga or Sugimoto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Cleaver - SAKAI KIKUMORI - Gokujo Serie - Size: 22cm
> 
> 
> pecifications: Knife 22cm Overall Length 340mm (13.38") Blade Length 220mm (8.66") Blade Height at Base 110mm Blade Thickness 2,6mm Weight 522g Steel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miuraknives.com


Monosteel?


----------



## blokey

BillHanna said:


> Monosteel?


Carbon cladded white 2.


----------



## tag98

Looks like another one of the iron clad denkas is going up tmmrw


----------



## BeinM

tag98 said:


> Looks like another one of the iron clad denkas is going up tmmrwView attachment 211986


I had it in my cart... so close


----------



## DarwellianEmpire

Same here. Made it past shipping and into payment. Big sad


----------



## Dan-

How much was it listed for?


----------



## tag98

Dan- said:


> How much was it listed for?


1100$, which between the full regrind and custom handle is a good price
1100 cad so 800 usd, my apologies


----------



## tag98

DarwellianEmpire said:


> Same here. Made it past shipping and into payment. Big sad


If these 210s are going this fast the 240s are going to be a fight forsure


----------



## superworrier

tag98 said:


> 1100$, which between the full regrind and custom handle is a good price


I thought it was 800. The first one went for 775 I'm pretty sure also. Actually I saw the second one yesterday up for a while, but I guess he decided to re-list it? IDK if it was check out-able but I didn't try.


----------



## superworrier

The price for the 240 is gonna be scary


----------



## esoo

tag98 said:


> 1100$, which between the full regrind and custom handle is a good price


And I'm glad that I wasn't even tempted


----------



## Jbeercow

It was 800 USD. I think @tag98 quoted the price in CAD.


----------



## Knivperson

This must be so uncomfortable to use:









Chef Knife — CHELSEA MILLER KNIVES


Chef Knife **Due to current high demand, please allow up to 12 months for this knife to be produced and delivered.** For expedited production, please select from the options below. High carbon steel repurposed from a Vermont Farrier's horseshoe rasp. This handle is apple fo




www.chelseamillerknives.com




Impractical too, Chealsea states this in the FAQ:

Q: Have you ever cut yourself by accident?​A: Yes, every day. But usually it's while I'm cooking and not making knives. 


Every day???!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Yes, US$800 for the 210 and with EU import duties, too rich for my wallet


----------



## tag98

Jbeercow said:


> It was 800 USD. I think @tag98 quoted the price in CAD


Good catch, I have edited my reply lol


----------



## Corradobrit1

Knivperson said:


> This must be so uncomfortable to use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chef Knife — CHELSEA MILLER KNIVES
> 
> 
> Chef Knife **Due to current high demand, please allow up to 12 months for this knife to be produced and delivered.** For expedited production, please select from the options below. High carbon steel repurposed from a Vermont Farrier's horseshoe rasp. This handle is apple fo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chelseamillerknives.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impractical too, Chealsea states this in the FAQ:
> 
> Q: Have you ever cut yourself by accident?​A: Yes, every day. But usually it's while I'm cooking and not making knives.
> 
> 
> Every day???!


I'd be more concerned about skinning my fingers along the 'microplane' when I wipe it dry.


----------



## Knivperson

Corradobrit1 said:


> I'd be more concerned about skinning my fingers along the 'microplane' when I wipe it dry.


Very strange, curved profile. Must be suited primarily for rock cutting.


----------



## tag98

superworrier said:


> I thought it was 800. The first one went for 775 I'm pretty sure also. Actually I saw the second one yesterday up for a while, but I guess he decided to re-list it? IDK if it was check out-able but I didn't try.


I totally forgot I had the site set in cad, that’s my bad


----------



## tag98

superworrier said:


> The price for the 240 is gonna be scary


Forsure, based on the 2 blade only option he has left from the original ones it puts it at a roughly 50 percent price increase, that would put the 240 with a handle some where in the arena of 1200 usd depending on the handle. That said this is purely speculation on my part based on the other run, the price could be higher or lower, I guess we will find out


----------



## Corradobrit1

tag98 said:


> Forsure, based on the 2 blade only option he has left from the original ones it puts it at a roughly 50 percent price increase, that would put the 240 with a handle some where in the arena of 1200 usd depending on the handle. That said this is purely speculation on my part based on the other run, the price could be higher or lower, I guess we will find out


I expect it to be higher given the TF pricing model going from 210 to 240. My money is on $1400


----------



## tostadas

Corradobrit1 said:


> I expect it to be higher given the TF pricing model going from 210 to 240. My money is on $1400


One dollar, Bob.


----------



## riverrat

ThirdJewel said:


> Wakui Restock at Aframe Tokyo. Really good price for his stainless clad White #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wakui, Toshihiro
> 
> 
> Aframes Tokyo is a Japanese knife store located in Honolulu, HI that specializes in aesthetically pleasing and fully functional culinary tools for your kitchen. We have 13 years of experience in this business and carry all the most renowned brands and designs to bring you the best of the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aframestokyo.com


210 was OOS when I shopped last week. So I ordered and just received 180 santoku and 150 petty. Nice knives.
Went back and ordered the 210, according to website the last one. But it seems they've been coming back into stock pretty fast. Great sale prices and free shipping; couldn't resist..


----------



## blokey

Knivperson said:


> This must be so uncomfortable to use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chef Knife — CHELSEA MILLER KNIVES
> 
> 
> Chef Knife **Due to current high demand, please allow up to 12 months for this knife to be produced and delivered.** For expedited production, please select from the options below. High carbon steel repurposed from a Vermont Farrier's horseshoe rasp. This handle is apple fo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chelseamillerknives.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impractical too, Chealsea states this in the FAQ:
> 
> Q: Have you ever cut yourself by accident?​A: Yes, every day. But usually it's while I'm cooking and not making knives.
> 
> 
> Every day???!


How can anyone look at that scratch pattern and think it is ok


----------



## superworrier

blokey said:


> How can anyone look at that scratch pattern and think it is ok


It’s the Mazaki edition


----------



## Corradobrit1

blokey said:


> How can anyone look at that scratch pattern and think it is ok


Scratch pattern is the least of its worries.


----------



## tostadas

TF: Ha, look how little work I need to do and still charge $$$ for my blades! 

CM: Hold my beer.


----------



## Delat

riverrat said:


> 210 was OOS when I shopped last week. So I ordered and just received 180 santoku and 150 petty. Nice knives.
> Went back and ordered the 210, according to website the last one. But it seems they've been coming back into stock pretty fast. Great sale prices and free shipping; couldn't resist..



Damn, didn’t Wakui have a significant increase in price several months back? These look like the old prices, and a darn steal. 

The nakiri for $165 is a no-brainer for anybody that wants to dip their toes into the square waters. I bought one as a lark last year and ended up keeping it. Cheapest knife on my rack by far but gets as much use as anything else, and his treatment of white 2 really opened my eyes to what white 2 was capable of.


----------



## tgfencer

Delat said:


> Damn, didn’t Wakui have a significant increase in price several months back? These look like the old prices, and a darn steal.
> 
> The nakiri for $165 is a no-brainer for anybody that wants to dip their toes into the square waters. I bought one as a lark last year and ended up keeping it. Cheapest knife on my rack by far but gets as much use as anything else, and his treatment of white 2 really opened my eyes to what white 2 was capable of.



The old prices of Wakui on Aframes were 50-75$ cheaper. Think the 270 gyuto was $175 for the longest time.


----------



## tostadas

Dunno how long these have been up, but JKI shows 8x Kochi Migaki (b#2) available in 210mm








Kochi 210mm Migaki Wa-Gyuto


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Kochi line is exclusive to Japanese Knife Imports. These knives have a great in-hand feel... not too heavy, but not super light. Near the spine they seem to be more substantial, however, behind the edge, the are EXTREMELY thin. They are...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## MrHiggins

tostadas said:


> Dunno how long these have been up, but JKI shows 8x Kochi Migaki (b#2) available in 210mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kochi 210mm Migaki Wa-Gyuto
> 
> 
> Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Kochi line is exclusive to Japanese Knife Imports. These knives have a great in-hand feel... not too heavy, but not super light. Near the spine they seem to be more substantial, however, behind the edge, the are EXTREMELY thin. They are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com


I don't know how different the 210 is from the 240, but I gotta say that my 240 is one kick-ass knife!


----------



## Choppin

Nice specs on the 210 Kochi - 180g... Muscle midweight


----------



## labor of love

tostadas said:


> Dunno how long these have been up, but JKI shows 8x Kochi Migaki (b#2) available in 210mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kochi 210mm Migaki Wa-Gyuto
> 
> 
> Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Kochi line is exclusive to Japanese Knife Imports. These knives have a great in-hand feel... not too heavy, but not super light. Near the spine they seem to be more substantial, however, behind the edge, the are EXTREMELY thin. They are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com


I’ve been staring at them for atleast a week. Also this petty is really tempting.








Kochi 210mm Migaki Wa-Petty


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Kochi line is exclusive to Japanese Knife Imports. These knives have a great in-hand feel... not too heavy, but not super light. Near the spine they seem to be more substantial, however, behind the edge, they are very thin. They are awesome...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## Choppin

labor of love said:


> I’ve been staring at them for atleast a week. Also this petty is really tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kochi 210mm Migaki Wa-Petty
> 
> 
> Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Kochi line is exclusive to Japanese Knife Imports. These knives have a great in-hand feel... not too heavy, but not super light. Near the spine they seem to be more substantial, however, behind the edge, they are very thin. They are awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com


I had my eyes on the petty also... was wondering how thick is the grind - looks pretty thick on the choil shot but that's deceiving sometimes...


----------



## bahamaroot

tostadas said:


> Dunno how long these have been up, but JKI shows 8x Kochi Migaki (b#2) available in 210mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kochi 210mm Migaki Wa-Gyuto
> 
> 
> Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Kochi line is exclusive to Japanese Knife Imports. These knives have a great in-hand feel... not too heavy, but not super light. Near the spine they seem to be more substantial, however, behind the edge, the are EXTREMELY thin. They are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japaneseknifeimports.com


They dropped around the same time 240's dropped, they have been there a long time. I've been fighting to resist for weeks.


----------



## jaydee

This shop in the netherlands has a Konosuke MM in B2/240mm:
japaneseknives.eu


----------



## esoo

jaydee said:


> This shop in the netherlands has a Konosuke MM in B2/240mm:
> japaneseknives.eu



Wonder where they go that from as it wasn't there last week when I was looking at there shop.

I bought my MM 240 from there when I got it. Excellent service.


----------



## timebard

jaydee said:


> This shop in the netherlands has a Konosuke MM in B2/240mm:
> japaneseknives.eu


Looks like they have 5 in stock - if you've ever wanted to try one I highly recommend giving them a try!


----------



## Sanman808

esoo said:


> Wonder where they go that from as it wasn't there last week when I was looking at there shop.
> 
> I bought my MM 240 from there when I got it. Excellent service.


I got my MM 210 from them too. Considering Mori has been retired for years, I wonder where the sprang from


----------



## nbcaznmaster

The MM is tempting...I've just got a Nakagawa X Myojin B1 Dammy though as my first date with Myojin sharpened knives. I haven't used it yet. The profile looks similar and the thickness is similar. Would the performance be too similar/sideways upgrade?


----------



## Sanman808

nbcaznmaster said:


> The MM is tempting...I've just got a Nakagawa X Myojin B1 Dammy though as my first date with Myojin sharpened knives. I haven't used it yet. The profile looks similar and the thickness is similar. Would the performance be too similar/sideways upgrade?


No Nakagawa on my block, but for me, the MM performs better than my FM B1. For me.


----------



## esoo

I'm a huge fan of the MM B#2. Ms Mori apparently was training at Shiraki Hamano, so was likely trained by Nakagawa. The heat treat on them is excellent - takes a very wicked edge, and is tough. Myojin's grind is top notch. 

Never had a Nagagawa x Myojin, so no idea how it would compare.


----------



## SWF

timebard said:


> Looks like they have 5 in stock - if you've ever wanted to try one I highly recommend giving them a try!


I've just grabbed the last one. Looking forward to test it


----------



## DrD23

SWF said:


> I've just grabbed the last one. Looking forward to test it


picked one up also. Given that I thought there'd never be new ones again, im pumped


----------



## runninscared

jaydee said:


> This shop in the netherlands has a Konosuke MM in B2/240mm:
> japaneseknives.eu


i walked out the back door at work for a couple minutes so I could order one of these a couple hours ago.

I keep telling myself no more knives, but I can’t help myself. Seeing all the praise for these.

Ya’ll are a bunch of enablers.


----------



## MrHiggins

jaydee said:


> This shop in the netherlands has a Konosuke MM in B2/240mm:
> japaneseknives.eu


Sorry to miss those. Ever since they first came out, they had been on my bucket list. For some reason I just never got around to pulling the trigger. Nice work on those that picked one up. Enjoy!


----------



## Sanman808

I had one in my cart and reconsidered. It wouldn't get used so I saved $$


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

Heiji Semi Stainless 255 mm available at Strata, for an insane price of $866.

That is twice than what I can buy direct, and I'm not sure they have the F&F service like Jon provides.









Nakaya Heiji - Special Semi Stainless - Kurouchi - Gyuto 255mm - Chestnut Handle


Brand: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Smith: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Sharpener: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Made in: Mito City, Ibaraki - JapanLine: Nakaya HeijiProfile: GyutoEdge Length: 253mmBlade Height: 54.5mmEdge Steel: Heiji "Special Semi Stainless"Steel Type: Semi StainlessConstruction: Awase/CladCladding: Soft...




strataportland.com


----------



## superworrier

myguidingmoonlight said:


> Heiji Semi Stainless 255 mm available at Strata, for an insane price of $866.
> 
> That is twice than what I can buy direct, and I'm not sure they have the F&F service like Jon provides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nakaya Heiji - Special Semi Stainless - Kurouchi - Gyuto 255mm - Chestnut Handle
> 
> 
> Brand: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Smith: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Sharpener: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Made in: Mito City, Ibaraki - JapanLine: Nakaya HeijiProfile: GyutoEdge Length: 253mmBlade Height: 54.5mmEdge Steel: Heiji "Special Semi Stainless"Steel Type: Semi StainlessConstruction: Awase/CladCladding: Soft...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strataportland.com


625 USD. Still high but not 866 insane


----------



## Choppin

myguidingmoonlight said:


> Heiji Semi Stainless 255 mm available at Strata, for an insane price of $866.
> 
> That is twice than what I can buy direct, and I'm not sure they have the F&F service like Jon provides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nakaya Heiji - Special Semi Stainless - Kurouchi - Gyuto 255mm - Chestnut Handle
> 
> 
> Brand: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Smith: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Sharpener: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Made in: Mito City, Ibaraki - JapanLine: Nakaya HeijiProfile: GyutoEdge Length: 253mmBlade Height: 54.5mmEdge Steel: Heiji "Special Semi Stainless"Steel Type: Semi StainlessConstruction: Awase/CladCladding: Soft...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strataportland.com


$625, no? Maybe it was a typo and they corrected?

But yeah, pretty much the Gesshin price and it's not clear to me whether they improve F&F like Jon et all...

Upgraded handle but I really like Heiji's stock burnt ones...


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

Choppin said:


> $625, no? Maybe it was a typo and they corrected?
> 
> But yeah, pretty much the Gesshin price and it's not clear to me whether they improve F&F like Jon et all...


Oh it probably shows it in Canadian dollars on my end. The price doesn't change when I change currency in my phone so it's probably a mobile issue.


----------



## ethompson

255 isn’t a common size and the added height is nice. Taper looks better than standard also. Price doesn’t feel unreasonable to me all that much. Higher than I’d like but in line with where I expect retail to be across the board over the coming year


----------



## enrico l

Takamura 210mm Vg-10 at CKTG


----------



## labor of love

That heiji looks like a super nice one. Haven’t seen a choil shot yet but I’d gladly pay extra if it’s a step above normal heijis.
I did just pick up a fine finish Hisamoto stainless clad 210mm for $415 from strata (which was a bit of a sticker shock) but after receiving it I found it to be totally worth it.


----------



## jaydee

If (especially) europeans are interested in Heiji,
this shop in germany still has some.
Its a good shop, just bought a Wakui V2 off them recently.
They have some beautful AOKI gyutos from Togashi & Tosa too.
Unfortunately these (very nice) people don´t provide (big) enough photos
and also don´t give much specifications, choil shots etc.

Heijy SKD steel 21cm gyuto & 27cm sujihiki left
Heiji carbon steel 24cm gyuto left


----------



## nbcaznmaster

Anryu 270mm AS for $260 at CKTGO


----------



## daniel_il

ethompson said:


> 255 isn’t a common size and the added height is nice. Taper looks better than standard also. Price doesn’t feel unreasonable to me all that much. Higher than I’d like but in line with where I expect retail to be across the board over the coming year


My 240 came at 255. Heiji runs very oversized


----------



## EM-L

Wakui 210mm Damascus at Cleancut.

Sorry!
This is the EU-link


----------



## tostadas

Catcheside cleaver 








Catcheside Cleaver - Special Edition


Construction: Warokami, ForgedCladding: Pure ironFinish: PolishedCore steel: C105HRC: 65Weight: 471gLength: 215mmHeight: 107mmTaper:- OOH: 6.7mm- Halfway: 3mm- ~1cm from “Tip”: 1.7mmBalance point: ~1cm ahead of makers mark Handle: Cocobolo A forged geometry cleaver crafted by William...



piercingknives.com


----------



## labor of love

daniel_il said:


> My 240 came at 255. Heiji runs very oversized


Oh man I have a custom heiji on order right now this makes me very nervous I really want true 240mm


----------



## ethompson

labor of love said:


> Oh man I have a custom heiji on order right now this makes me very nervous I really want true 240mm


----------



## Ocanada

tostadas said:


> Catcheside cleaver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catcheside Cleaver - Special Edition
> 
> 
> Construction: Warokami, ForgedCladding: Pure ironFinish: PolishedCore steel: C105HRC: 65Weight: 471gLength: 215mmHeight: 107mmTaper:- OOH: 6.7mm- Halfway: 3mm- ~1cm from “Tip”: 1.7mmBalance point: ~1cm ahead of makers mark Handle: Cocobolo A forged geometry cleaver crafted by William...
> 
> 
> 
> piercingknives.com


I am going to get annihilated for this, but I can't imagine spending $1500+ on a caidao


----------



## Ocanada

Ocanada said:


> I am going to get annihilated for this, but I can't imagine spending $1500+ on a caidao


I should qualify this as I can't imagine spending _$1,500 on any knife_, but it feels more significant with a caidao since I feel a lot of their advantage comes from sheer mass which is multiplied by a thin edge, but maybe I'm being ignorant


----------



## daniel_il

labor of love said:


> Oh man I have a custom heiji on order right now this makes me very nervous I really want true 240mm


Its probably gonna be the most generous 240 you will ever seen


----------



## tostadas

Ocanada said:


> I should qualify this as I can't imagine spending _$1,500 on any knife_, but it feels more significant with a caidao since I feel a lot of their advantage comes from sheer mass which is multiplied by a thin edge, but maybe I'm being ignorant


I don't blame you. Even looking at ~$500 seemed a little insane for me, considering you can get a perfectly functional one for under $100.

...hasn't stopped me, but just saying.


----------



## pownedju

Ocanada said:


> I am going to get annihilated for this, but I can't imagine spending $1500+ on a caidao


It would take a pretty special bond with a maker for me to drop that much. If Shibata dropped one I’d probably buy it though… 

But $1500 is probably better spent on something custom. For that much money I want every aspect of the knife to be something I like. 

Also, I might get annihilated for this, but I don’t find that cleaver attractive at all.


----------



## M1k3

labor of love said:


> Oh man I have a custom heiji on order right now this makes me very nervous I really want true 240mm


My 240mm from him was about 242-243mm.


----------



## Ocanada

Can someone with more knowledge of knifemaking help me make sense of the Catcheside cleaver story? Why is it apparently more difficult than other knives, but yet Sugimoto pumps them out no issue?


----------



## superworrier

Ocanada said:


> Can someone with more knowledge of knifemaking help me make sense of the Catcheside cleaver story? Why is it apparently more difficult than other knives, but yet Sugimoto pumps them out no issue?


I would guess the main thing is Catcheside has forged geometry. Sugimoto are probably forged thicker then ground to shape.


----------



## pgugger

What about compared to Takeda then? Doesn’t Takeda make lots of huge knives with forged geometry


----------



## esoo

Knives cost what a maker decides to charge. Asking why a Catcheside is more expensive than a Takeda is like asking why a Kamon is more expensive than a Wakui. The answer: because.

In this case, the Catcheside is probably more expensive as it through a vendor.


----------



## superworrier

pgugger said:


> What about compared to Takeda then? Doesn’t Takeda make lots of huge knives with forged geometry


Takeda cleaver is not cheap either (600) but Catcheside definitely is more expensive in general and I feel like these are marked up (probably Catcheside doesn’t really give much of a wholesale discount)


----------



## myguidingmoonlight

Speaking of. I'm curious about how Catchesides cut, they look like low bevel workhorses aka Heiji's; and they are very eye-catching knives.

I assume the performance is somewhere around that ballpark?

Edit: So they're like heavier Takedas, got it.


----------



## blokey

Most of the knives on this forum is more akin to luxury items like handbags or watches, they cost what market are willing to pay.


----------



## labor of love

pgugger said:


> What about compared to Takeda then? Doesn’t Takeda make lots of huge knives with forged geometry


Catcheside knives are going to have more heft for sure, but yeah-I much prefer them to takeda based on the ones I’ve tested from each.


----------



## superworrier

I feel like the lighter Catchesides are kind of like the ideal of a Takeda.


----------



## blokey

Not sure about the Takeda cleaver, but the front half of the Takeda Kiritsuke just wobbles too much for me. LaSeur cleaver is as thin but much more stiff due to monosteel construction,


----------



## pgugger

To clarify, I wasn’t asking why Catcheside costs more or how performance compares. I was following on @Ocanada who asked why it was supposedly such a challenge for Catcheside to make. The product blurb tells a story of warping and lots of failed attempts. I mentioned Takeda just as a counterpoint to the idea that the issue is forged geometry. Instead perhaps it is something about the steel, experience with this size, or maybe Takeda has the same struggle but doesn’t publicize it. 



esoo said:


> Knives cost what a maker decides to charge. Asking why a Catcheside is more expensive than a Takeda is like asking why a Kamon is more expensive than a Wakui. The answer: because.
> 
> In this case, the Catcheside is probably more expensive as it through a vendor.





superworrier said:


> Takeda cleaver is not cheap either (600) but Catcheside definitely is more expensive in general and I feel like these are marked up (probably Catcheside doesn’t really give much of a wholesale discount)





labor of love said:


> Catcheside knives are going to have more heft for sure, but yeah-I much prefer them to takeda based on the ones I’ve tested from each.


----------



## blokey

@M1k3


----------



## pavhav

superworrier said:


> I feel like the lighter Catchesides are kind of like the ideal of a Takeda.


I thought so too. I got some analogous ones to compare, but somehow they're not as similar in feel as the shared profiles, and forged geometry would suggest. The Catcheside is much stiffer and heavier because it thickens considerably at the spine. The bevels are thicker as well, but higher, so the angle may be comparable. I thought I'd keep the better knife and sell the "lesser", but that didn't pan out. I love the Catcheside, but still really appreciate the Takeda - they're both well executed and have a different charm.




Overlay: circa 240 & 250




Takeda





Catcheside


----------



## esoo

pgugger said:


> To clarify, I wasn’t asking why Catcheside costs more or how performance compares. I was following on @Ocanada who asked why it was supposedly such a challenge for Catcheside to make. The product blurb tells a story of warping and lots of failed attempts. I mentioned Takeda just as a counterpoint to the idea that the issue is forged geometry. Instead perhaps it is something about the steel, experience with this size, or maybe Takeda has the same struggle but doesn’t publicize it.



Takeda are san-mai blades with a welded on tang, the Catchside is monosteel. The san-mai blades are easier to fix. Not sure if the monosteel can. An example of what can happen in the heat treat


----------



## Ocanada

esoo said:


> Takeda are san-mai blades with a welded on tang, the Catchside is monosteel. The san-mai blades are easier to fix. Not sure if the monosteel can. An example of what can happen in the heat treat



The Catcheside cleaver we’re discussing is warikomi, and it was mentioned in the description that he attempted to make them in the stacked san-mai method (which apparently warped a lot) before switching to warikomi


----------



## M1k3

blokey said:


> @M1k3



@Isasmedjan and @KAMON Knives


----------



## ahhactive

labor of love said:


> Oh man I have a custom heiji on order right now this makes me very nervous I really want true 240mm


Heiji's are really nice to be honest, i am very very lucky to get a 300mm suji at a steal,asked the original if he ordered a 300 or 285, its a 300mm but come in at 285. super good can't complain @320 bucks


----------



## blokey

Some new Dalmans are up for browsing.





Dalman Knives


Handmade knives.



dalmanknives.bigcartel.com


----------



## SWF

HA! Opened JNS and boom a 210mmm Kato for sale ... now sold ...


----------



## Corradobrit1

SWF said:


> HA! Opened JNS and boom a 210mmm Kato for sale ... now sold ...


Was it in the specials section or under the maker? Hopefully the former as the system lets you go through the purchase system even though it shows zero stock on the product page.


----------



## SWF

Corradobrit1 said:


> Was it in the specials section or under the maker? Hopefully the former as the system lets you go through the purchase system even though it shows zero stock on the product page.



Well I received the confimation from JNS and PP. 

15 sec. shopping process incl. "deal with the overall shock state", add-to-cart, login, checkout and no heart beat in between


----------



## tgfencer

Fully forged cleavers are apparently tricky beasts compared to ground ones. Im aware of several other prominent makers who have had failures trying to make forged cleavers. I can’t speak to the specifics of the difficulties, however. For example, Milan had some instagram posts about a recent cleaver that took him 3 attempts to get right.

Regarding the Catcheside specifically, I have the two other cleavers he’s made within the last year or so and they’re both killer kitchen implements. I’d guess from my experience, the middle-man premium is not as big as you might think on the cleaver, but perhaps bigger on the gyuto and suji because of that.


----------



## esoo

Ocanada said:


> The Catcheside cleaver we’re discussing is warikomi, and it was mentioned in the description that he attempted to make them in the stacked san-mai method (which apparently warped a lot) before switching to warikomi



Apparently I shouldn't post right before bed as I can't read.....


----------



## Sanman808

Corradobrit1 said:


> Was it in the specials section or under the maker? Hopefully the former as the system lets you go through the purchase system even though it shows zero stock on the product page.


Under the YF section. Still some in stock


----------



## xsmx13

Been curious about this Hatsukokoro Yoake line in Blue 1 and they just posted a migaki version at Home Butcher:









New Knives







homebutcher.com





Hatspecial gives 35% any of the Hatsukokoro lines, so not a bad time to check these or the other lines out.


----------



## jedy617

Yeah grabbed a yaoke and another komorebi because they are so good and why not.


----------



## xsmx13

jedy617 said:


> Yeah grabbed a yaoke and another komorebi because they are so good and why not.


I grabbed both the 240mm gyuto and kiritsuke. Hopefully one of the two is a keeper.


----------



## blokey

Gesshin Ginga available now








Gesshin Ginga 240mm Stainless Wa-Gyuto


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Gesshin Ginga line is a custom line we have produced for us exclusively. These knives are very thin and light and have great fit and finish. The spine and choil are rounded and polished. The steel is a very fine grained stainless steel hardened...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## blokey

Ok they are all gone now


----------



## runninscared

jedy617 said:


> Yeah grabbed a yaoke and another komorebi because they are so good and why not.


i was looking at these knives but after pulling up some of the pics i was noticing what looked like active rust on a few of them, a few with a decent amount.

i dont really mind the rustic look. but rusty not so much.


----------



## xsmx13

runninscared said:


> i was looking at these knives but after pulling up some of the pics i was noticing what looked like active rust on a few of them, a few with a decent amount.
> 
> i dont really mind the rustic look. but rusty not so much.


Are you're looking at the kurouchi versions? I was iffy seeing the pictures of those, but the just posted migaki versions look drastically different.


----------



## runninscared

xsmx13 said:


> Are you're looking at the kurouchi versions? I was iffy seeing the pictures of those, but the just posted migaki versions look drastically different.


check the choil shots on those too


----------



## xsmx13

runninscared said:


> check the choil shots on those too


I did, but the choil shots just look like terrible pictures that I can't make much of. It's not a great view, but they didn't look rough in the Instagram posts, so I figured at $230 it was worth a shot. I guess I'll find out in about a week.


----------



## jedy617

The choil on the 210mm k tip migaki looked insane so I grabbed that. 7mm spine tapered super thin sounds like a winner in my book


----------



## Corradobrit1

runninscared said:


> check the choil shots on those too


I thought it was the lighting, but no, it really is rust on the Migaki choil and even worse on the Kurouchi blade. Heck even the blade road and edge isn't spared. If this is the best example for the beauty shots the rest are an even bigger concern. Disappointing.


----------



## tostadas

I have 2 of the KU version from other vendors. There's a good knife hidden in there for sure, but might be a bit of a project to get it. I'm making good progress on mine so far, and still think they're a good value. Especially when you consider that a TF Mab will cost you double for similar amount of uncertainty.


----------



## runninscared

heres a 240 migaki. if theres anything gambling on jnats/naturals in general on auction sites have taught me, inspect all pictures closely. 

although admittedly, this is very minor.


----------



## xsmx13

Corradobrit1 said:


> I thought it was the lighting, but no, it really is rust on the Migaki choil and even worse on the Kurouchi blade. Heck even the blade road and edge isn't spared. If this is the best example for the beauty shots the rest are an even bigger concern. Disappointing.View attachment 213126


Yeah, those shots are exactly what scared me off from the kurouchi versions for sure. To be clear, I'm not making any claims good or bad about any of these. I've just been curious about various Hatsukokoro lines but have only seen much discussion about the Komorebi line. Taking 35% off just seemed like it made taking a chance on them more palatable.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

xsmx13 said:


> Been curious about this Hatsukokoro Yoake line in Blue 1 and they just posted a migaki version at Home Butcher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homebutcher.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatspecial gives 35% any of the Hatsukokoro lines, so not a bad time to check these or the other lines out.



I get a bunka from the Kurosagi line for $91 during Black Firday.

If this code applies to it as well, at $84 it's a freaking steel! So far I'm really impressed and no rusting issues.









Hatsukokoro Kurosagi 180mm AS Bunka


Steel: Aogami Super (Super Blue) HRC: 64 Construction: Iron Cladding Length: 180x49mm 3.50mm Spine at heel * Finish: Kurouchi Blacksmith: Hatsukokoro from Tosa Region Handle: Angled Wenge and Buffalo Horn *Best Average




homebutcher.com


----------



## dAtron

Got my Yoake two weeks ago and been using it daily. Mine arrived bent towards the left with a concave warp along the face of the left side of the knife too. I emailed the retailer about it but got now response. Kurouchi came scuffed in places but not rusted. I suspect these are rejected blades that have been rebranded under the hatsukokoro brand. It has a flat profile on the back of the blade which runs for quite a big portion of the blade. However the final 2-3 cm closer to the heel, the flat portion there, is at a different angle, therefore it's like the blade has two different flat spots depending on where you apply pressure. Laying the edge flat on the stones should fix this quickly as it is only a minor angle difference.

The knife weights 300g and it's really thick. Photos don't do it justice. It does slim down to the edge but I wouldn't call it thin at all. Having said that It goes through ingredients bizzarely well, probably due to the weight and the height of the shinogi. I am happy with the knife I got but it will need more work to get it to a good knife.


Below is a photo of the Yoake vs the Konosuke Tetsujin Kasumi. Both in 240mm


----------



## xsmx13

dAtron said:


> Got my Yoake two weeks ago and been using it daily. Mine arrived bent towards the left with a concave warp along the face of the left side of the knife too. I emailed the retailer about it but got now response. Kurouchi came scuffed in places but not rusted. I suspect these are rejected blades that have been rebranded under the hatsukokoro brand. It has a flat profile on the back of the blade which runs for quite a big portion of the blade. However the final 2-3 cm closer to the heel, the flat portion there, is at a different angle, therefore it's like the blade has two different flat spots depending on where you apply pressure. Laying the edge flat on the stones should fix this quickly as it is only a minor angle difference.
> 
> The knife weights 300g and it's really thick. Photos don't do it justice. It does slim down to the edge but I wouldn't call it thin at all. Having said that It goes through ingredients bizzarely well, probably due to the weight and the height of the shinogi. I am happy with the knife I got but it will need more work to get it to a good knife.
> 
> 
> Below is a photo of the Yoake vs the Konosuke Tetsujin Kasumi. Both in 240mm
> View attachment 213185


She FAT.


----------



## M1k3

dAtron said:


> Got my Yoake two weeks ago and been using it daily. Mine arrived bent towards the left with a concave warp along the face of the left side of the knife too. I emailed the retailer about it but got now response. Kurouchi came scuffed in places but not rusted. I suspect these are rejected blades that have been rebranded under the hatsukokoro brand. It has a flat profile on the back of the blade which runs for quite a big portion of the blade. However the final 2-3 cm closer to the heel, the flat portion there, is at a different angle, therefore it's like the blade has two different flat spots depending on where you apply pressure. Laying the edge flat on the stones should fix this quickly as it is only a minor angle difference.
> 
> The knife weights 300g and it's really thick. Photos don't do it justice. It does slim down to the edge but I wouldn't call it thin at all. Having said that It goes through ingredients bizzarely well, probably due to the weight and the height of the shinogi. I am happy with the knife I got but it will need more work to get it to a good knife.
> 
> 
> Below is a photo of the Yoake vs the Konosuke Tetsujin Kasumi. Both in 240mm
> View attachment 213185


Reminds me of the Kaeru Workhorse.


----------



## xsmx13

Dalman drop just went live:






Dalman Knives


Handmade knives.



dalmanknives.bigcartel.com


----------



## blokey

xsmx13 said:


> Dalman drop just went live:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalman Knives
> 
> 
> Handmade knives.
> 
> 
> 
> dalmanknives.bigcartel.com


Missed that HSS gyuto, kind want it.


----------



## ZeeVee

Kamon Knives | Sujihiki 320mm Moose Ivory & Silver | Modern Cooking


A combination of titanium, moose ivory and sterling silver make up what can only be described as a singular piece of artistry from Austrian Blacksmith Benjamin Kamon. Carved by hand the removable grip is fluted and features sterling silver inlays and blackened titanium endcaps. The level of...




moderncooking.com





For the low, low price of $4,650


----------



## xsmx13

ZeeVee said:


> Kamon Knives | Sujihiki 320mm Moose Ivory & Silver | Modern Cooking
> 
> 
> A combination of titanium, moose ivory and sterling silver make up what can only be described as a singular piece of artistry from Austrian Blacksmith Benjamin Kamon. Carved by hand the removable grip is fluted and features sterling silver inlays and blackened titanium endcaps. The level of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moderncooking.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the low, low price of $4,650


For once a Kamon doesn't sell in 1.5 seconds.


----------



## JayS20

ZeeVee said:


> For the low, low price of $4,650


Had this one in my hands. It's absolutely beautiful and so much eye to the details. It's definitely a rare collector's piece and for showing off. More something to look at but still very functional on the rare occasion you want to use it.


----------



## Delat

ZeeVee said:


> Kamon Knives | Sujihiki 320mm Moose Ivory & Silver | Modern Cooking
> 
> 
> A combination of titanium, moose ivory and sterling silver make up what can only be described as a singular piece of artistry from Austrian Blacksmith Benjamin Kamon. Carved by hand the removable grip is fluted and features sterling silver inlays and blackened titanium endcaps. The level of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moderncooking.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the low, low price of $4,650



$1200 for the blade and $3400 for the handle?


----------



## xsmx13

Delat said:


> $1200 for the blade and $3400 for the handle?


That only makes sense if it's oosik. Come on Benjamin, if we're gonna pay that much for a handle we should be holding walrus **** when we slice.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Thats a joke right?


----------



## jedy617

blokey said:


> Missed that HSS gyuto, kind want it.


I wish we knew what steel the HSS is. Its got me curious


----------



## jedy617

Corradobrit1 said:


> Thats a joke right?


Someone will buy it at asking, no question. This one went to 4k:









Kamon Knives X Dark Sigil Workshop Gyuto 230mm | Modern Cooking


A masterpiece created by two of Austria’s most talented craftspeople. A classic black etched Kamon 230mm Gyuto with hand hammered pyramid texture. Forged in high carbon tungsten alloyed tool steel 1.2519. The carbon steel is heat treated to 65HRC with a very fine edge and features beautiful...




moderncooking.com


----------



## blokey

Well this is certainly went into Kramer territory.


----------



## Barmoley

jedy617 said:


> I wish we knew what steel the HSS is. Its got me curious


It would be good to know. Good stuff though from my experience.


----------



## jedy617

Barmoley said:


> It would be good to know. Good stuff though from my experience.


By the sounds of it, I was thinking something like rex/45/76 or HAP something. I know someone like Dalman is of course to be well trusted, but it just feels so odd to me buying a knife without knowing what steel it is made of. Not sure I can get over that.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

xsmx13 said:


> That only makes sense if it's oosik. Come on Benjamin, if we're gonna pay that much for a handle we should be holding walrus **** when we slice.



My Instagram and long time gaming handle is FightingUsik.

That was the informal nickname of my unit in Alaska. We spelled it usik vs oosik for some reason.


----------



## Barmoley

jedy617 said:


> By the sounds of it, I was thinking something like rex/45/76 or HAP something. I know someone like Dalman is of course to be well trusted, but it just feels so odd to me buying a knife without knowing what steel it is made of. Not sure I can get over that.


I know how you feel, I too prefer to know. For me knowing the steel is more than half the fun even though I maintain that there is much more to a knife than the specific steel. I wish makers didn’t hide the steel, I understand some of the reasons behind it but still….

You might be right about the steel, I was thinking something like T15, but there is really no way to know unless Robin tells us. There are just too many high speed steels that could fit the description. In my use it is good stuff and mine Is very well ground.


----------



## jedy617

Barmoley said:


> I know how you feel, I too prefer to know. For me knowing the steel is more than half the fun even though I maintain that there is much more to a knife than the specific steel. I wish makers didn’t hide the steel, I understand some of the reasons behind it but still….
> 
> You might be right about the steel, I was thinking something like T15, but there is really no way to know unless Robin tells us. There are just too many high speed steels that could fit the description. In my use it is good stuff and mine Is very well ground.


I fully admit, if you handed me blue 1 and 2, and white 1 all done very well for example, and used them all for awhile it would be hard for me to tell a big difference, so I totally get "knowing" wouldn't change much for me. But yeah it stopped me from pulling the trigger a few times on the HSS, even if I don't have a great reason for it. It is fun to know. I can definitely tell the difference in use of SG2 and ZDP though for example, but they are quite different steels all things considered


----------



## RDalman

jedy617 said:


> I fully admit, if you handed me blue 1 and 2, and white 1 all done very well for example, and used them all for awhile it would be hard for me to tell a big difference, so I totally get "knowing" wouldn't change much for me. But yeah it stopped me from pulling the trigger a few times on the HSS, even if I don't have a great reason for it. It is fun to know. I can definitely tell the difference in use of SG2 and ZDP though for example, but they are quite different steels all things considered


But it might be 64,5


----------



## jedy617

RDalman said:


> But it might be 64,5


Little does everyone know my favorite steel is vanax at 60hrc....imagine that 

Also, you got me, I'm in


----------



## M1k3

Someone likes suboptimal HRC?


----------



## blokey

Anything below 70 is for armatures





76.6 HCR knife


What are your thoughts on this? Pretty impressive, I think:




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## jedy617

vanax only gets to baby **** soft 60hrc 

I'm getting a silicon nitride knife which is 93 HRC! Then you will all rue the day you made fun of me....


----------



## M1k3

blokey said:


> Anything below 70 is for armatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 76.6 HCR knife
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on this? Pretty impressive, I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


Stinking armatures! Making electric cars a thing!


----------



## EricEricEric




----------



## blokey

Pretty solid price for Kasumi Tetsujin 








Tetsujin Blue #2 Kasumi Gyuto 240mm Ho Wood Handle


Brand: Tetsujin 鉄人刃物Smith: Toru Tamura 田村 徹Producing Area: Kochi/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 240mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki Blue (Aogami) #2, Soft Iron CladHandle: Ho Wood & Buffalo Horn Ferrule OctagonalTotal Length: 385mmEdge Length: 230mmHandle to Tip Length: 247mmBlade Height...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## blokey

Someone take it please








Apex Ultra gyuto and kogatana combo | Joel Black Knives


Knife: bog boi comboBlade: wrought iron over apex ultra Length: 250mmHeight: 55mm Spine thickness: Bolster: Heel: 4mmMid: 2mm 1cm from tip: 1.5mm Handle: bog oak fork the uk, 5500years old Length: 130mm Width: 23mm weight: 238g All bevels finished and shaped on stones for your polishing pleasure...




www.joelblackknives.com


----------



## enrico l

blokey said:


> Someone take it please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apex Ultra gyuto and kogatana combo | Joel Black Knives
> 
> 
> Knife: bog boi comboBlade: wrought iron over apex ultra Length: 250mmHeight: 55mm Spine thickness: Bolster: Heel: 4mmMid: 2mm 1cm from tip: 1.5mm Handle: bog oak fork the uk, 5500years old Length: 130mm Width: 23mm weight: 238g All bevels finished and shaped on stones for your polishing pleasure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.joelblackknives.com


Damn, that is beautiful


----------



## superworrier

I wish it were shorter


----------



## pjheff

superworrier said:


> I wish it were shorter


----------



## blokey

Well it's easier to make a long knife shorter than make a short knife longer.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The last I saw a couple days ago, this gyuto in AEB-L was still available:


----------



## nbcaznmaster

Yoshikane - Japanese Chef Knives Australia - Chefs Edge


Yoshikane Hamono have been making some of Japan’s finest chef knives out of a factory in Sanjo, Niigata for over 100 years. This workshop is held in such high esteem, that many future master blacksmiths began their apprenticeships here. Kazuomi Yamamoto is at the helm, and under his direction...




www.chefs-edge.com




Looks like these are new knives. Didn't know they had a Tsuchime version of SDK. Kinda pricy though...


----------



## Homechef

10% off a Rusty knife!









Konosuke Tetsujin Blue #2 Gyuto 210mm Laurel Handle (Rust Spot)


Brand: Konosuke 幸之祐Blacksmith: TetsuProducing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 210mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Blue (Aogami) #2, Soft Iron CladHandle: Khii Laurel OctagonalTotal Length: 357mmEdge Length: 201mmHandle to Tip Length: 220mmBlade Height: 47mmThickness: 3.23mmHandle...




www.aiandomknives.com


----------



## bahamaroot

nbcaznmaster said:


> Yoshikane - Japanese Chef Knives Australia - Chefs Edge
> 
> 
> Yoshikane Hamono have been making some of Japan’s finest chef knives out of a factory in Sanjo, Niigata for over 100 years. This workshop is held in such high esteem, that many future master blacksmiths began their apprenticeships here. Kazuomi Yamamoto is at the helm, and under his direction...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chefs-edge.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like these are new knives. Didn't know they had a Tsuchime version of SDK. Kinda pricy though...


Konosuke sells an SKD Tsuchime that looks dead like that for roughly the same price. Guess we know where the Konosuke comes from.....


----------



## timebard

nbcaznmaster said:


> Yoshikane - Japanese Chef Knives Australia - Chefs Edge
> 
> 
> Yoshikane Hamono have been making some of Japan’s finest chef knives out of a factory in Sanjo, Niigata for over 100 years. This workshop is held in such high esteem, that many future master blacksmiths began their apprenticeships here. Kazuomi Yamamoto is at the helm, and under his direction...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chefs-edge.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like these are new knives. Didn't know they had a Tsuchime version of SDK. Kinda pricy though...


EpicEdge had this version for a long time, think they sold out and never restocked. Nice knife but at $450 for a 240 there's a lot of competition...


----------



## labor of love

Wasn’t too keen on the kono skd handles. They were nice but undersized. 
Those yoshis look basically the same w different color KU. I guess the price went up $25 or so? Wouldn’t really change my mind if I wanted one bad enough. The yoshi skd at carbon are a lot cheaper w different finish.


----------



## Reptyle

Shop — Black Lotus Knives







www.blacklotusknives.com.au





Jeff at Black Lotus has a couple of gyutos up on his site.


----------



## tostadas

Another sweet looking cleaver @BillHanna 








Martin Huber | Cleaver 190mm X 90mm Iron Clad | Modern Cooking


A piece filled with contrast from Martin Huber, this 190mm by 90mm Chinese cleaver features a 1.419.05 core clad in soft iron. Dark black brute de forge graduates into a light grey matte polished edge band before hitting the black acid etched core. The blade is filled with rustic Wabi Sabi...




moderncooking.com


----------



## BillHanna

tostadas said:


> Another sweet looking cleaver @BillHanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Huber | Cleaver 190mm X 90mm Iron Clad | Modern Cooking
> 
> 
> A piece filled with contrast from Martin Huber, this 190mm by 90mm Chinese cleaver features a 1.419.05 core clad in soft iron. Dark black brute de forge graduates into a light grey matte polished edge band before hitting the black acid etched core. The blade is filled with rustic Wabi Sabi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moderncooking.com


1. I’ll allow it. 
2. My wallet will not.


----------



## esoo

BillHanna said:


> 1. I’ll allow it.
> 2. My wallet will not.


3. Buy on credit and hope to acquire funds before due date.


----------



## Scott

Raquin drop on protooling


----------



## martinhuber

tostadas said:


> Another sweet looking cleaver @BillHanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Huber | Cleaver 190mm X 90mm Iron Clad | Modern Cooking
> 
> 
> A piece filled with contrast from Martin Huber, this 190mm by 90mm Chinese cleaver features a 1.419.05 core clad in soft iron. Dark black brute de forge graduates into a light grey matte polished edge band before hitting the black acid etched core. The blade is filled with rustic Wabi Sabi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moderncooking.com



Thanks man, lately i really love the combination of the black edge with the matt grey of the irom cladding.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand

Toyama kurouchi petty and Suji at Zahocho









Watanabe & Toyama | Zahocho Knives Tokyo


Veteran knife enthusiasts and pro chefs love these Japanese knives. Everyone raves about that excellent heat treatment and amazing cross-sectional geometry. Cuts like a champ!




zahocho.com


----------



## KOA

Hashimoto 240mm Gyuto Abura Honyaki 'Omodaka Metal Flow' Ebony Blond H


Oil quenched honyaki shirogami 1 carbon steel forged and ground by Satoshi Hashimoto, a blacksmith out of Hiroshima making very impressive suminagashi damascus and honyaki. The finish polishing brings out the carbon structure in the high carbon content shirogami 1, a steel with a simple alloy...




bernalcutlery.com





Hashimoto at Bernal. $$$


----------



## EricEricEric

$3k for oil quenched and no hamon???



KOA said:


> Hashimoto 240mm Gyuto Abura Honyaki 'Omodaka Metal Flow' Ebony Blond H
> 
> 
> Oil quenched honyaki shirogami 1 carbon steel forged and ground by Satoshi Hashimoto, a blacksmith out of Hiroshima making very impressive suminagashi damascus and honyaki. The finish polishing brings out the carbon structure in the high carbon content shirogami 1, a steel with a simple alloy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernalcutlery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hashimoto at Bernal. $$$


----------



## superworrier

EricEricEric said:


> $3k for oil quenched and no hamon???


I was so entranced by the banding I didn't notice the lack of a pronounced hamon. Man, you can get banded knives for way cheaper than this.


----------



## ZeeVee

Halcyon has five available at time of this post, including a banded lightning. I think he's only done a couple of those, at least from what I can see on his work posted on the store page. 






Store — Halcyon Forge


Available knives




www.halcyonforge.com


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Michael Knot posted a real looker to his website:









240mm stainless k-tip gyuto


240mm k-tip in Aeb-l steel at 60HRC. The blade is hand sanded to 600 grit with a hammered finish around the spine. The handle is made from crosscut...



www.knothandcrafted.com


----------



## tostadas

10% off sale at JNS going on





Japanese Natural Stones Toishi


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## superworrier

A few Yoshikane white 1 single bevel at Bernal, including a damascus kiridashi


----------



## simona

2 hefty cleavers here for those of you who collect, well, cleavers.



check bost


----------



## enrico l

Newham drop is live









The Knives


Handcrafted High Performance Knives for the Kitchen and Outdoors. Each product is individually handcrafted from high quality materials with a focus on high-performance and unique design.



newhamknives.com


----------



## PeterL

Newham knives have been posted. Still a 225 Magnacut









The Knives


Handcrafted High Performance Knives for the Kitchen and Outdoors. Each product is individually handcrafted from high quality materials with a focus on high-performance and unique design.



newhamknives.com





Edit: beaten to the chase. Someone should buy that magnacut though. I love my 225s from him


----------



## jedy617

Thinking about the mokume cladded ones...but a little bit more than I expected price wise. Think I have to let them go. I almost talked myself into one but I have to remind myself why I have 5 knives for sale.


----------



## blokey

New Ryusen series at KTH Hongkong






景德行瓷業有限公司 - King Tak Hong Porcelain Co., Ltd.


King Tak Hong Porcelain Co., Ltd. was founded since 1954 and specializes in wholesaling and retailing all sorts of Chinese & Western Porcelain, Glassware, Kitchenware and Houseware to worldwide. With 5-decade experience, our best-quality products are popular among various associations, such as...




www.kingtakhong.com.hk


----------



## Hockey3081

Already sold but did someone here grab this? I’m sure he does great work, but a bit shocked to see a monosteel go for $3500. 









240mm Western Style Chef Knife - Nitro-V, Stabilized Spalted Tamarind, Brass-Infused Carbon Fiber


An eye-catching piece of functional art you can use in the kitchen daily. This knife features a new blended s-grind that makes it glide through food effortlessly. The high carbon stainless steel I used makes it easy to sharpen, with the sharpness and wear resistance very similar to a...



www.baleteblades.shop


----------



## M1k3

Hockey3081 said:


> Already sold but did someone here grab this? I’m sure he does great work, but a bit shocked to see a monosteel go for $3500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240mm Western Style Chef Knife - Nitro-V, Stabilized Spalted Tamarind, Brass-Infused Carbon Fiber
> 
> 
> An eye-catching piece of functional art you can use in the kitchen daily. This knife features a new blended s-grind that makes it glide through food effortlessly. The high carbon stainless steel I used makes it easy to sharpen, with the sharpness and wear resistance very similar to a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.baleteblades.shop


If it had a finger hole and the maker's mark on the bevels, do you think other makers would try to get it banned for being to sharp? Or does it need to be made of 1810 stainless?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> If it had a finger hole and the maker's mark on the bevels, do you think other makers would try to get it banned for being to sharp? Or does it need to be made of 1810 stainless?



Well, in _that case_, they would need Vietnamese made handles that they take credit for, sayas that don't fit and for crying out loud, do NOT call it a gyuto.


----------



## Delat

Surprised the two rainbow damascus are still available








The Knives


Handcrafted High Performance Knives for the Kitchen and Outdoors. Each product is individually handcrafted from high quality materials with a focus on high-performance and unique design.



newhamknives.com


----------



## Delat

jedy617 said:


> Thinking about the mokume cladded ones...but a little bit more than I expected price wise. Think I have to let them go. I almost talked myself into one but I have to remind myself why I have 5 knives for sale.



I think the prices are pretty reasonable, honestly (for Will’s work, anyway). The s-grind cumai I got from him last month was $250-$300 more than the current batch, but it’s a 230 vs the current 200. 

I was actually thinking about grabbing one of the 200’s since I like shorter knives, but decided I prefer the cumai look to rainbow.


----------



## Hockey3081

Hockey3081 said:


> Already sold but did someone here grab this? I’m sure he does great work, but a bit shocked to see a monosteel go for $3500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240mm Western Style Chef Knife - Nitro-V, Stabilized Spalted Tamarind, Brass-Infused Carbon Fiber
> 
> 
> An eye-catching piece of functional art you can use in the kitchen daily. This knife features a new blended s-grind that makes it glide through food effortlessly. The high carbon stainless steel I used makes it easy to sharpen, with the sharpness and wear resistance very similar to a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.baleteblades.shop



This kid is on fire. An AEBL for $2200.


----------



## jedy617

Delat said:


> I think the prices are pretty reasonable, honestly (for Will’s work, anyway). The s-grind cumai I got from him last month was $250-$300 more than the current batch, but it’s a 230 vs the current 200.
> 
> I was actually thinking about grabbing one of the 200’s since I like shorter knives, but decided I prefer the cumai look to rainbow.


Yeah the prices are fine, Will's work is stellar. Just too much for me personally that I'd want to spend at this moment for those cumai


----------



## OwlWoodworks

Couple Don boners coming tomorrow


----------



## tostadas

Nakagawa Ginsan small cleavers








Nakagawa Ginsan Chuka 170mm with Ironwood Handle


Nakagawa Ginsan Chuka 170mm with Ironwood Handle, Hatsukokoro brand, sharpened by Morihiro. After the retirement of legendary master craftsman Kenichi Shiraki, Nakagawa-san, as Shiraki-san's disciple for almost 20 years, is heading the Shiraki Hamono (now as Nakagawa Hamono). In fact, many of...




www.knivesandstones.com.au












Hatsukokoro Ginsan chuka 170mm with Stablelized Maple wood Handle, by Nakagawa Hamono


Nakagawa Ginsan Chuka 170mm with Stablized Maple Handle, Hatsukokoro brand, sharpened by Morihiro. After the retirement of legendary master craftsman Kenichi Shiraki, Nakagawa-san, as Shiraki-san's disciple for almost 20 years, is heading the Shiraki Hamono (now as Nakagawa Hamono). In fact...




www.knivesandstones.com.au


----------



## jaydee

Seems there is a Tetsujin B2 Kasumi 240mm left from Karasu knives´ (EU) christmas drop:
Karasu xmas drop


----------



## labor of love

This stainless clad fine finish looks  








Morihei Hisamoto White#1 Gyuto 210mm (Fine Finish)


Brand: Morihei 森平Producing Area: Tokyo/ JapanProfile: GyutoSize: 210mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Stainless CladHandle: Pakka WesternTotal Length: 346mmEdge Length: 214mmHandle to Tip Length: 216mmBlade Height: 54mmThickness: 3mmHandle Length: 128mmWeight...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## ZeeVee

Catcheside has a 280mm beast up currently.









High grade stainless clad 280mm forged geometry gyuto


Custom kitchen knives



www.catchesidecutlery.com


----------



## sansho

ZeeVee said:


> Catcheside has a 280mm beast up currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High grade stainless clad 280mm forged geometry gyuto
> 
> 
> Custom kitchen knives
> 
> 
> 
> www.catchesidecutlery.com



interesting profile. i think that's too flat even for me


----------



## Delat

sansho said:


> interesting profile. i think that's too flat even for me



I was literally wondering to myself “is that as flat as it looks?”


----------



## daddy yo yo

ZeeVee said:


> Catcheside has a 280mm beast up currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High grade stainless clad 280mm forged geometry gyuto
> 
> 
> Custom kitchen knives
> 
> 
> 
> www.catchesidecutlery.com


That is the flattest flat piece of "flat" I have ever seen...


----------



## KnightKnightForever

Micarta A2 Chef 220mm | Eatingtools.com


A classic daily-use chef knife handcrafted in Washington State by maker Dan Bidinger, shaped from A2 carbon tool steel with a very comfortable, sculpted handle.




www.eatingtools.com





Rare available Bidinger sighting...


----------



## EM-L

A lot of money! But...
A River Jump


----------



## KOA

Nigara Hamono - Custom - Blue #2 Abura Honyaki - 180mm Fixed Blade Outdoor Knife - Custom Ironwood Handle - Kydex Sheath


Brand: Nigara Hamono 二唐刃物鍛造所Smith: Yoshizawa Gou 吉澤 剛Sharpener: Yoshizawa Shu 吉澤 州Made in: Hirosaki, Aomori - JapanLine: Custom HonyakiProfile: Outdoor/HuntingEdge Length: 178mmBlade Height: 42mmEdge Steel: Aogami #2/Blue #2Steel Type: CarbonConstruction: HonyakiCladding: N/AFinish: Forced...




strataportland.com





Looks THICK


----------



## blokey

270mm Toyama Suji








Toyama kurouchi aogami#2 sujihiki 270mm


Time for a new slicer! Can't go wrong with this kurouchi sujihiki from Toyama. The stainless cladding makes maintenance easier. Order your new sujihiki knife now!




zahocho.com


----------



## simona

EM-L said:


> A lot of money! But...
> A River Jump


+ tull + moms til EU


----------



## blokey

KOA said:


> Nigara Hamono - Custom - Blue #2 Abura Honyaki - 180mm Fixed Blade Outdoor Knife - Custom Ironwood Handle - Kydex Sheath
> 
> 
> Brand: Nigara Hamono 二唐刃物鍛造所Smith: Yoshizawa Gou 吉澤 剛Sharpener: Yoshizawa Shu 吉澤 州Made in: Hirosaki, Aomori - JapanLine: Custom HonyakiProfile: Outdoor/HuntingEdge Length: 178mmBlade Height: 42mmEdge Steel: Aogami #2/Blue #2Steel Type: CarbonConstruction: HonyakiCladding: N/AFinish: Forced...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strataportland.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks THICK


That reminds me, anyone want the Newham fighter? Already got one knife from him but this is so tempting even tho I'm absolutely sure i have no use for it.








Fighter


230mm recurve fighter style knife in W2, a high carbon steel (reactive blade) capable of high hardness and keen edge retention. This blade has been differentially hardened to create a hamon and has a tested edge hardness of 59hrc. This blade has been flat ground with a convexed edge. The blade...



newhamknives.com


----------



## OwlWoodworks

EM-L said:


> A lot of money! But...
> A River Jump


That price is disgusting… and I offered 2k for a Kaiju


----------



## tostadas

Ashi Ginga w/ ebony "coke bottle" handle at Razorsharp


----------



## SWF

OwlWoodworks said:


> That price is disgusting… and I offered 2k for a Kaiju



Well better than the USD 3500 for a Santoku I got offered this week from a local reseller.


----------



## jedy617

OwlWoodworks said:


> That price is disgusting… and I offered 2k for a Kaiju


Unfortunatly that's the norm for tsukasa dama now, even for santokus, these just sold recently:









Tsukasa Hinoura Unryu Damascus Santoku 165mm


Tsukasa Hinoura is a third generation blacksmith from Sanjo, Niigata. World renowned for his craftsmanship and advancements to metallurgy, Tsukasa's creations are truly functional artwork. Hinoura san never uses machine made or prelaminated materials and only believes in using traditional...




carbonknifeco.com













Tsukasa Hinoura 165mm Santoku Shirogami Warikomi Kitaeji Suminagashi D


Hinoura-San’s 'Kitaeji' is hand-forged with a #2 shirogami, or white steel core, and a layered iron and mild steel cladding. Tsukasa Hinoura is famous for his heat treatments, coaxing incredible edge life and toughness out of the materials as well as creating mesmerizing patterns in his...




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## enrico l

$1,300 for a Yanick . Lasted about 30 seconds


----------



## ethompson

I think Yanick (and a lot of Western makers generally) have been underpricing their stuff for years. I imagine over the coming years we'll see a correction and they'll find the price where these aren't sold instantaneously, but they don't stick around long. The market clearly demonstrates that there is appetite for these hard to acquire western makers even at high-end product.


----------



## Barmoley

ethompson said:


> I think Yanick (and a lot of Western makers generally) have been underpricing their stuff for years. I imagine over the coming years we'll see a correction and they'll find the price where these aren't sold instantaneously, but they don't stick around long. The market clearly demonstrates that there is appetite for these hard to acquire western makers even at high-end product.


Probably. There is a relatively small pool of people willing to spend over $1k on a knife though. Some makers moving up in price will just create opportunities for more newer makers, hopefully. At some price point buyers start looking at what is going into making the knife, so it will be hard to justify very high prices on simpler builds. Exotic materials, exotic construction, etc have a better chance of high price sustainability.


----------



## superworrier

I think it’s beneficial to sell out instantly. FOMO and hype can do a lot (this is how the collectible sneakers market operates). They could probably increase price a bit but I think letting knives sit will not work out that well. 

That being said, I can’t say this sort of hype is necessarily healthy for the market, but it is what it is


----------



## Bear

Björn has some westerns up.

Shop – Birgersson Blades


----------



## blokey

Bear said:


> Björn has some westerns up.
> 
> Shop – Birgersson Blades


Thanks for the head up, his western was in my bucket list.


----------



## Bear

I picked up a 230 too.


----------



## jedy617

blokey said:


> Thanks for the head up, his western was in my bucket list.


do we know what steel bjorn uses?


----------



## Barmoley

jedy617 said:


> do we know what steel bjorn uses?


Low alloy, high carbon.


----------



## Bear

Whatever it is is done well.


----------



## Gregmega

Sure you guys saw this, but a Yanick is up on auction. 









Yanick Puig | Sujihiki 305mm Honyaki 135Cr3 | Modern Cooking


The reputation of French blacksmith Yanick Puig precedes him and if you have ever held his work in your hands, you will know that you have held the work of a true artist. Yanick is the kind of fanatical perfectionist that custom builds tools and machines, painting outside the lines to achieve...




moderncooking.com


----------



## tally-ho

Barmoley said:


> Low alloy, high carbon.


With a carbon content of 1.2%.


----------



## Delat

12% off on Newham’s website if you’ve been on the fence with those two rainbow damascus stunners









Newham Knives


Newham Knives handmade Tasmanian cutlery for sale. Each piece is precisely handcrafted with quality materials and beautifully finished. These tools are a favorite among chefs and passionate home-cooks alike. Will Newham is a self taught knife-maker in Howden, Tasmania.



newhamknives.com


----------



## jedy617

Delat said:


> 12% off on Newham’s website if you’ve been on the fence with those two rainbow damascus stunners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newham Knives
> 
> 
> Newham Knives handmade Tasmanian cutlery for sale. Each piece is precisely handcrafted with quality materials and beautifully finished. These tools are a favorite among chefs and passionate home-cooks alike. Will Newham is a self taught knife-maker in Howden, Tasmania.
> 
> 
> 
> newhamknives.com


Been close to clicking buy a few times...


----------



## Gregmega

Did anyone get one of the Yanicks from Carbon?


----------



## ethompson

Gregmega said:


> Did anyone get one of the Yanicks from Carbon?


Dont remind me, got 2 of the 3 to checkout to be told on completion it was out of stock


----------



## OyakoDont

ethompson said:


> Done remind me, got 2 of the 3 to checkout to be told on completion it was out of atock


Had the gyuto for a hot 3 seconds into credit card info...


----------



## enrico l

Kind of discouraging how fast stuff sells out. Curious how someone gets to this stuff so fast….


----------



## Gregmega

That petty was so up my alley. But I was getting ready for family and think I missed it by an hour.


----------



## More_Gyutos

enrico l said:


> Kind of discouraging how fast stuff sells out. Curious how someone gets to this stuff so fast….


Bots


----------



## superworrier

I think people overestimate the amount of botting but if you see it anywhere it will be for Yanick


----------



## jedy617

I didn't realize yanick was so hot until recently...where does the hype come from? I hardly read about him here


----------



## enrico l

jedy617 said:


> I didn't realize yanick was so hot until recently...where does the hype come from? I hardly read about him here


IMO its almost a perfect knife. He does what he does and does it right.

Grind, steel, weight, F&F, profile, its all there. Its also one of the best pure cutters. Price point direct from him is very favorable as well.


----------



## ethompson

They’re just okay knives, nothing to see here, you’re better off chasing Kato and shig, much easier to get and better, move along, no more Yanick hype please


----------



## dmonterisi

Gregmega said:


> That petty was so up my alley. But I was getting ready for family and think I missed it by an hour.


i was lucky enough to snag the petty. will be my first yanick and very excited to check out his work.


----------



## BillHanna

dmonterisi said:


> i was lucky enough to snag the petty. will be my first yanick and very excited to check out his work.


Good job. I hope it serves you well.


----------



## Gregmega

dmonterisi said:


> i was lucky enough to snag the petty. will be my first yanick and very excited to check out his work.


Congrats! You’re gonna love it. But…. If it’s not up to snuff I’ll trade you some weird stuff for it


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Um...









Master Shin Large Chef Knife


This very large kitchen knife makes quick work of chopping a wide array of meat and heavier produce. The thickness of the blade results in a weightier knife, meaning it does much of the work for you and makes meal preparation a breeze. Details and Dimensions Known for its top-quality enamelware...




tentnewyork.com


----------



## dmonterisi

Gregmega said:


> Congrats! You’re gonna love it. But…. If it’s not up to snuff I’ll trade you some weird stuff for it


i’m guessing i will love it but will certainly let you know if it is not getting the use it deserves. its a really useful size for me i have a similarly sized marko petty that i use often and will likely not keep both.


----------



## blokey

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Um...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Shin Large Chef Knife
> 
> 
> This very large kitchen knife makes quick work of chopping a wide array of meat and heavier produce. The thickness of the blade results in a weightier knife, meaning it does much of the work for you and makes meal preparation a breeze. Details and Dimensions Known for its top-quality enamelware...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tentnewyork.com


Saw this on eating tool too...Not sure what to think of it.








Anseong Chef XL 185mm | Eatingtools.com


With the weight and geometry of a meat cleaver, and the design of a tall, versatile chef knife, this 185mm long by 88mm tall blade is ready for anything.




www.eatingtools.com


----------



## superworrier

I was curious and I found a lot of sites selling those Korean knives. This old thread too: Korean Kitchen Knives

I’m just gonna say they make Tosa knives look like a fujiyama


----------



## blokey

There got be better representation of Korean made knives, I know some Chinese custom knife makers only do domestic market, maybe they got people like these in Korea too. But to be honest some of us are paying 4 figures for Wabi Sabis that's just a little better. (The steels are alot better than railway track tho.)


----------



## Greasylake

blokey said:


> I know some Chinese custom knife makers only do domestic market, maybe they got people like these in Korea too


I found this Korean website a while ago, I believe they are domestic only. I was going to order something because they have some cool stuff but I never tried contacting them









대한민국 대표칼 한칼 www.hankal.kr


대한민국 대표칼 한칼(한밭대장간)




m.hankal.kr


----------



## Logan A.

Morihei Hisamoto Kurouchi White #1 Gyuto 240mm Pakka Handle


Detailed SpecBrand: Morihei 森平 Producing Area: Tokyo/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 240mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Yasuki White (Shirogami) #1, Soft Iron Clad Handle: Pakka Western Total Length: 376mm Edge Length: 240mm Handle to Tip Length: 246mm Blade Height: 51mm Thickness: 3.6mm Handle...




hitohira-japan.com





Seems to have a bit of spot rust, but I know these get a lot of love


----------



## blokey

Greasylake said:


> I found this Korean website a while ago, I believe they are domestic only. I was going to order something because they have some cool stuff but I never tried contacting them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 대한민국 대표칼 한칼 www.hankal.kr
> 
> 
> 대한민국 대표칼 한칼(한밭대장간)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.hankal.kr


Come across a Korean site that have Raquin and Kamon in stock once, but I forgot the name.


----------



## Scott

blokey said:


> Come across a Korean site that have Raquin and Kamon in stock once, but I forgot the name.


https://instagram.com/chefriendkorea?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y= this one?


----------



## blokey

Scott said:


> https://instagram.com/chefriendkorea?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y= this one?


Yep, thanks!


----------



## DrD23

ice reached out to them via IG a while back, and was told they are "promotional items for Korean Chefs"


----------



## enrico l

A €1000 Jiro over on Reddit right now….225mm


----------



## blokey

Yeah no


----------



## Giovanny Torres

enrico l said:


> A €1000 Jiro over on Reddit right now….225mm


Are they selling for 1k now? Wow


----------



## enrico l

Giovanny Torres said:


> Are they selling for 1k now? Wow


No. Looks like they paid duties/taxes.


----------



## blokey

Feels like the seller is just try to flip it, even with VAT that's pretty high.


----------



## enrico l

blokey said:


> Feels like the seller is just try to flip it, even with VAT that's pretty high.


Might be. But 20% of 750 takes it to 900. Then cost of shipping both ways, so it's not too far off. I certainly would not pay that much for it though.


----------



## blokey

Come across this, a very Yoshikane-esque Heiji








Nakaya Heiji - Haruhiro - SKD - Nashiji - 210mm Gyuto - Chestnut Handle


Brand: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Smith: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Sharpener: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Made in: Mito, Ibaraki - JapanLine: Haruhiro 春弘Profile: GyutoEdge Length: 213mmBlade Height: 47mmEdge Steel: SKDSteel Type: Semi-StainlessCladding: Soft Stainless, NashijiBevel: DoubleBevel Symmetry: 50/50Hand...




strataportland.com


----------



## dehory

Plastic ferrule on a $375 knife.


----------



## M1k3

dehory said:


> Plastic ferrule on a $375 knife.


Doesn't sound like Heiji's burnt chestnuts.


----------



## labor of love

blokey said:


> Come across this, a very Yoshikane-esque Heiji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nakaya Heiji - Haruhiro - SKD - Nashiji - 210mm Gyuto - Chestnut Handle
> 
> 
> Brand: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Smith: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Sharpener: Nakaya Heiji 中屋平次Made in: Mito, Ibaraki - JapanLine: Haruhiro 春弘Profile: GyutoEdge Length: 213mmBlade Height: 47mmEdge Steel: SKDSteel Type: Semi-StainlessCladding: Soft Stainless, NashijiBevel: DoubleBevel Symmetry: 50/50Hand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strataportland.com


140 gram 210mm heiji gyuto? Sounds pretty light. Might be a thin one, in which case could be nice. Spine looks eased to me. The handle is unfortunate.


----------



## Dull_Apex

dehory said:


> Plastic ferrule on a $375 knife.


Isn't that called "heirloom fit" nowadays?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Dull_Apex said:


> Isn't that called "heirloom fit" nowadays?


Hahaha, yeah, change the perspective: the ZKramers in 52100 didn’t have shrunken scales, no, they came with an extra-feature called heirloom-fit!!!


----------



## SWF

enrico l said:


> A €1000 Jiro over on Reddit right now….225mm


That is really too much. He paid around $700 and used and sharpened it.


----------



## JayS20

blokey said:


> Feels like the seller is just try to flip it, even with VAT that's pretty high.


Can't really get one in Europe, so you have to import.
With Vat and customs you can add an additional 30%. Best is shipping also gets taxed.
In Germany it would be (Price + about $50 shipping)x1,30


----------



## Greasylake

@BillHanna 









Ikenami Hamono Honne-otoshi Bone Cleaver 125mm


Fast, free worldwide shipping. Hand-forged honne-otoshi bone cleaver from Ikenami Hamono and Knife Japan. Visit to see our extensive selection of handcrafted Japanese knives.




knifejapan.com


----------



## BillHanna

I saw that  

I'm not sure about 200USD for a novelty item, but I'm not saying no.


----------



## xsmx13

Homebutcher posted some Nakagawa x Myojin in both 205mm and 230mm with 35% off coupon code applied in cart. This brings the 205mm to about $300.00 and 230mm to $390.00.

Homebutcher.com - New Knives


----------



## DarwellianEmpire

xsmx13 said:


> Homebutcher posted some Nakagawa x Myojin in both 205mm and 230mm with 35% off coupon code applied in cart. This brings the 205mm to about $300.00 and 230mm to $390.00.
> 
> Homebutcher.com - New Knives


If only the handles didn’t look terrible.

Oops. I thought this was the unpopular opinions thread.


----------



## labor of love

DarwellianEmpire said:


> If only the handles didn’t look terrible.
> 
> Oops. I thought this was the unpopular opinions thread.


 nah I’m thinking that’s a popular opinion haha


----------



## choppuchoppu

xsmx13 said:


> Homebutcher posted some Nakagawa x Myojin in both 205mm and 230mm with 35% off coupon code applied in cart. This brings the 205mm to about $300.00 and 230mm to $390.00.
> 
> Homebutcher.com - New Knives


He just added some with some snake wood handles as well. I just picked up this one.


----------



## xsmx13

choppuchoppu said:


> He just added some with some snake wood handles as well. I just picked up this one.


That thing was an amazing deal.


----------



## jaydee

JayS20 said:


> Can't really get one in Europe, so you have to import.


Karasu knives and Tetogi both carry Jiro knives. That is, if there are any available...
Karasu just sold a sujihiki on their christmas drop. But yeah, otherwise imports are crazy expensive. Good and bad when i think about the amount of brillant deals here at BST.


----------



## choppuchoppu

xsmx13 said:


> That thing was an amazing deal.


Yeah it definitely wasn't what I thought I'd be buying today but I couldn't pass up that discount. Thank you!


----------



## nbcaznmaster

DarwellianEmpire said:


> If only the handles didn’t look terrible.
> 
> Oops. I thought this was the unpopular opinions thread.


I got one of those blue ones and it's terrible. Too small. The ergonomics doesn't fit a pinch grip. The wood also seems to be not waxed at all. It got wet and started leaching blue. Def will replace if I decide to keep the blade for long term.


----------



## choppuchoppu

nbcaznmaster said:


> I got one of those blue ones and it's terrible. Too small. The ergonomics doesn't fit a pinch grip. The wood also seems to be not waxed at all. It got wet and started leaching blue. Def will replace if I decide to keep the blade for long term.


Wow that sounds like a mess


----------



## jedy617

For the rectangle bois...just posted:

200x102 Ironwood Chinese Cleaver — Halcyon Forge 

@BillHanna


----------



## blokey

jedy617 said:


> For the rectangle bois...just posted:
> 
> 200x102 Ironwood Chinese Cleaver — Halcyon Forge
> 
> @BillHanna


If I haven’t committed to waiting for a LaSeur custom…


----------



## KnightKnightForever

blokey said:


> If I haven’t committed to waiting for a LaSeur custom…


That's the guy to buy a cleaver from, though


----------



## bahamaroot

Tetsujin Blue #2 Kasumi Nakiri 180mm Taihei Wood Handle


Brand: Tetsujin 鉄人刃物Smith: Toru Tamura 田村 徹Producing Area: Kochi/ JapanProfile: NakiriSize: 180mmSteel Type: Carbon SteelSteel: Yasuki Blue (Aogami) #2, Soft Iron CladHandle: Taihei Rosewood & Buffalo Horn Ferrule OctagonalTotal Length: 320mmEdge Length: 170mmHandle to Tip Length: 187mmBlade...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## blokey

15% off at Knot 





Knot Handcrafted Knives


Handcrafted.culinary tools designed for both the professional chef and home cook. My products combine unique design and outstanding performance....



www.knothandcrafted.com


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Anyone remember the Home Butcher end of year discount code?


----------



## Jbeercow

save30 is the latest coupon



HumbleHomeCook said:


> Anyone remember the Home Butcher end of year discount code?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Jbeercow said:


> save30 is the latest coupon



That's it. Thank you.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

So this knife might be wonky as hell but for the price I couldn't resist.









Hatsukokoro 3 Layer Blue #2 Gyuto 210mm


Steel: Aogami 2 ( Blue #2) HRC: 62 Construction: Iron Cladding Length: 210x48mm 3.7mm Spine at heel * Finish: Kurouchi Blacksmith: Hatsukokoro from Tosa Region Handle: Teak and Buffalo Horn *Best Average




homebutcher.com





It's already on sale and the 30% discount is applicable. Free shipping. 

Coming to me for $63!


----------



## Hauscarl

HumbleHomeCook said:


> So this knife might be wonky as hell but for the price I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatsukokoro 3 Layer Blue #2 Gyuto 210mm
> 
> 
> Steel: Aogami 2 ( Blue #2) HRC: 62 Construction: Iron Cladding Length: 210x48mm 3.7mm Spine at heel * Finish: Kurouchi Blacksmith: Hatsukokoro from Tosa Region Handle: Teak and Buffalo Horn *Best Average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homebutcher.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's already on sale and the 30% discount is applicable. Free shipping.
> 
> Coming to me for $63!


I also bought and received and it’s definitely legit, pics attached. Imho best value out there other than masutani for stainless


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Hauscarl said:


> I also bought and received and it’s definitely legit, pics attached. Imho best value out there other than masutani for stainless
> 
> View attachment 216890
> View attachment 216891
> View attachment 216892



Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Gregmega

Did anyone see what the Yanick suji ended up selling for?


----------



## Bico Doce

Gregmega said:


> Did anyone see what the Yanick suji ended up selling for?


1750 euros or close to that


----------



## ethompson

Bico Doce said:


> 1750 euros or close to that


Not bad all things considered


----------



## Gregmega

Wow.


----------



## sackhoi

Tamahagane Gyuto(210㎜) by 藤(Tou） Prototype③ Unwilling (Tatara Homemade steel) | Japanese Cutlery Pro Store 


> I think It is inferior in the chipping and the cutting when we compare between with Sweden steel, the blue paper of Hitachi and the white


----------



## Ocanada

sackhoi said:


> Tamahagane Gyuto(210㎜) by 藤(Tou） Prototype③ Unwilling (Tatara Homemade steel) | Japanese Cutlery Pro Store


I appreciate the honesty in the description. The traditional way of doing things doesn't necessarily lead to better results


----------



## blokey

sackhoi said:


> Tamahagane Gyuto(210㎜) by 藤(Tou） Prototype③ Unwilling (Tatara Homemade steel) | Japanese Cutlery Pro Store


Is it surprising tho? Modern metallurgy is pretty advanced


----------



## Greasylake

八角胡桃柄　銀三ステンレス　魚さき包丁 – 土佐打刃物黒鳥





八角胡桃柄　銀三ステンレス　出刃包丁　片刃　５寸 – 土佐打刃物黒鳥


----------



## KnightKnightForever

Greasylake said:


> 八角胡桃柄　銀三ステンレス　魚さき包丁 – 土佐打刃物黒鳥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 八角胡桃柄　銀三ステンレス　出刃包丁　片刃　５寸 – 土佐打刃物黒鳥


----------



## wrussell92

heldentenor said:


> Tanaka Blue Super sujihikis up at Strata:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sakai Kikumori - Tanaka - Blue Super - Kasumi - 270mm Sujihiki - Ebony Handle
> 
> 
> Brand: Sakai Kikumori 堺菊守Smith: Tanaka Uchihamono 田中打刃物Made in: Sakai, Osaka - JapanLine: Tanaka Blue SuperProfile: SujihikiEdge Length: 259mmBlade Height: 40mmEdge Steel: Aogami Super/Blue SuperSteel Type: CarbonConstruction: Awase/CladCladding: Soft IronFinish: Migaki/StandardBevel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strataportland.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sakai Kikumori - Tanaka - Super Blue - So-Bokashi - 270mm Sujihiki - Ebony Handle
> 
> 
> Brand: Sakai Kikumori 堺菊守Smith: Tanaka Uchihamono 田中打刃物Made in: Sakai, Osaka - JapanLine: Tanaka Blue SuperProfile: SujihikiEdge Length: 258mmBlade Height: 39mmEdge Steel: Aogami Super/Blue SuperSteel Type: CarbonConstruction: Awase/CladCladding: Soft IronFinish: So-BokashiBevel: DoubleBevel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strataportland.com


Still a couple left. Crazy that these are still in stock


----------



## More_Gyutos

wrussell92 said:


> Still a couple left. Crazy that these are still in stock


Oh no. Why did I come here?


----------



## blokey

More_Gyutos said:


> Oh no. Why did I come here?


More_Sujis?


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

幸之祐 墨色 黑打梨地 SLD工具鋼 幅広 切付牛刀 朴鞘付


刀柄可選擇其他款式 價格隨刀柄款式調整 詳細請直接於FB / IG / WHATSAPP 聯繫客服🙂




www.syoukon-hamono.com





Konosuke Sumiiro that’s 58mm at the heel? Wow


----------



## enrico l

ethompson said:


> Not bad all things considered


Agreed. Not far off some offers for I’ve heard for gyutos out there. Market is really odd right now…


----------



## Ocicat

Wrought-iron clad Nigara k-tip gyuto, sharpened by Myojin:









Kiritsuke Gyuto knife, Aogami 2 with wrought iron cladding - Nigara


Nigara Hamono has an excellent reputation for creating one of a kind knives. We are very excited to be stocking these knives. In the words of me ‘they are well nice.’ This knife was forged at Nigara hamono then finished and sharpen by the young talent Myojin Naohito. SHAPE: Kiritsuke gyuto. This...




www.kitchenprovisions.co.uk


----------



## nbcaznmaster

Popular 240mm is back in stock








Takeda NAS Gyuto 240mm


Specifications Style: Gyuto Blade Length: 247mm Overall Length: 389mm Weight: 167g Blade Height @ Heel: 66mm Bevel: Double Bevel Spine Thickness @ Mid: 1.9mm Blade Material: Blue Super Core w/Stainless clad Handle Material: Octagon Stabilized Maple w/Black Pakka Bolster HRC: ~63-64




www.chefs-edge.com


----------



## blokey

Interesting


----------



## KDSDeluxe

blokey said:


> Interesting



Simon is a really talented young knife maker. I would recommend everyone to have a knife from him!


----------



## timebard

KDSDeluxe said:


> Simon is a really talented young knife maker. I would recommend everyone to have a knife from him!


How are his profiles for a push cutter? Very intrigued, have heard good things, but looks a bit curvier than I normally go for. Any insights?


----------



## JayS20

timebard said:


> How are his profiles for a push cutter? Very intrigued, have heard good things, but looks a bit curvier than I normally go for. Any insights?


Depends on your technique.
If you need flatspot to pushcut this series isn't for you.
He has made Customs which were a bit flatter but in general his profiles are more fluent. This series included.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

timebard said:


> How are his profiles for a push cutter? Very intrigued, have heard good things, but looks a bit curvier than I normally go for. Any insights?


This is its all-round profile. So suitable for all cutting techniques. Usually his profile is curvier. The profile is more like a gyuto. So very well suited for the push cut.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Anyone here snag this @Knot Handcrafted cleaver? It went quick.









52100 vegetable cleaver


A highly versatile knife that can be use to slice, chop and mince. It's primarily a vegetable knife not suitable for hacking through bones....



www.knothandcrafted.com


----------



## picturepoet

blokey said:


> Interesting




folks, this knife is a steal!
I can only warmly recommend it to everyone...Simon is not unknown, especially in the German community he has been causing a stir of interest for years...his knives perform great and his F&F is outstanding... it is rarely found in this form, even in very high-priced knives


----------



## Ocanada

Some pretty interesting Kawachi kiritsuke gyutos on JNS








Kawachi Kasumi Kiritsuke Gyuto 210mm


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com




Does anyone have any experience with this smith? Also, what purpose does the curvy spine have?


----------



## Homechef

195 and 240mm Shig usuba on jns









Shigefusa Kitaeji Usuba 195mm


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## Homechef

Homechef said:


> 195 and 240mm Shig usuba on jns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shigefusa Kitaeji Usuba 195mm
> 
> 
> Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japanesenaturalstones.com








Shigefusa Kitaeji 240 mm Wa Usuba


Selected Japanese natural sharpening stones Toishi, Handmade by Best Blade smiths Japanese Knives, Razors and Tools




www.japanesenaturalstones.com


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

People checked out Milan’s IG already right?


----------



## OwlWoodworks

Malcolm Johnson said:


> People checked out Milan’s IG already right?


In case they didn’t, masterpiece available soon:






Tirage au sort | forge







www.marteauetenclume.com


----------



## ethompson

It’s too big. Who really needs 275mm of edge?! Also only 54mm tall. Anything under 55 is unusable obviously. You should all stay far, far away. Please.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

@Knot Handcrafted posted he's working on four more of these (similar) for release next month:
 

It was in his "stories" and I've yet to figure out how to link to those...


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> @Knot Handcrafted posted he's working on four more of these (similar) for release next month:
> 
> 
> It was in his "stories" and I've yet to figure out how to link to those...



@BillHanna hide the wife and get your wallet ready.


----------



## BillHanna

M1k3 said:


> @BillHanna hide the wife and get your wallet ready.


Hide the kids, too.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> Hide the kids, too.



Nah. Get the kids in on it. That'll help with the wife. Team effort.


----------



## BillHanna

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Nah. Get the kids in on it. That'll help with the wife. Team effort.


He’s a snitch


----------



## tostadas

BillHanna said:


> Hide the kids, too.


Run n tell that homeboy


----------



## blokey

260mm forged LaSeur gyuto 








Gyuto — LaSeur Knives


This is a large gyuto, though not overly tall. It is a hard working knife, with a lot of distal taper forged into the carbon steel blade. The handle is polished black-and-white ebony, with an Elforyn synthetic ivory ferrule. Steel: 52100, 62.5HRC Handle material: Black-and-white ebony, Elforyn O




www.laseurknives.com


----------



## Mikeadunne

blokey said:


> 260mm forged LaSeur gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyuto — LaSeur Knives
> 
> 
> This is a large gyuto, though not overly tall. It is a hard working knife, with a lot of distal taper forged into the carbon steel blade. The handle is polished black-and-white ebony, with an Elforyn synthetic ivory ferrule. Steel: 52100, 62.5HRC Handle material: Black-and-white ebony, Elforyn O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.laseurknives.com


damn that looks nice, if it weren't so long I'd be thinking hard about it.


----------



## DrD23

Mikeadunne said:


> damn that looks nice, if it weren't so long I'd be thinking hard about it.


it does look sweet. Hope someone scoops this up so I don't have to


----------



## jedy617

I was thinking about it too really nice looking knife..but for western makers I'm really trying to go for the more exotic steel options. A little bored with 52100 and AEBL. I'm already stuck with low alloy carbons from japan, if I get the flexibility of western steel options I wanna see some apex ultra, magna, CPM/Bohler steels...unless you are doing some cool stuff like kasumi and stone polished bevels or wrought, then I'll still go with the low alloy stuff.


----------



## Ocanada

blokey said:


> 260mm forged LaSeur gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyuto — LaSeur Knives
> 
> 
> This is a large gyuto, though not overly tall. It is a hard working knife, with a lot of distal taper forged into the carbon steel blade. The handle is polished black-and-white ebony, with an Elforyn synthetic ivory ferrule. Steel: 52100, 62.5HRC Handle material: Black-and-white ebony, Elforyn O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.laseurknives.com


Does he only ship to the US?


----------



## tostadas

Moritaka AS "Tall Nakiri" / mini cleaver 180x76mm available at cktg


----------



## pleue

blokey said:


> 260mm forged LaSeur gyuto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyuto — LaSeur Knives
> 
> 
> This is a large gyuto, though not overly tall. It is a hard working knife, with a lot of distal taper forged into the carbon steel blade. The handle is polished black-and-white ebony, with an Elforyn synthetic ivory ferrule. Steel: 52100, 62.5HRC Handle material: Black-and-white ebony, Elforyn O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.laseurknives.com


I bought this knife 90% of the way there like 5 times last night.


----------



## birdsfan

Someone must have finally taken it the rest of the way. It is gone now.


----------



## pjheff

birdsfan said:


> Someone must have finally taken it the rest of the way. It is gone now.


Considering the market, Tony builds a heckuva knife for the money.


----------

